# Sch group (Subchorionic Hematoma)



## Mumof42009

Thought i would set this group up for all us ladies who have been diagnosed with having a sch so we can support each other and ask each other for advice. 
I had a sch bleed diagnosed at 13 wks after i had a massive bleed in middle of asda (what a place to have it), scans ive had after have shown that its got bigger. I was told the bleed can either absorb into my body, bleed throughout the pregnancy, i have small amounts of bleeding since. Im already at risk from pre-term delivery so this just adds to get. 
Share you stories ladies look forward to meeting you all :hugs:

Subchorionic Bleeding During Pregnancy
Sometimes, blood clots form within the layers of the placenta. But more often than not, they heal themselves.
What it is: Also called subchorionic hematoma, subchorionic bleeding is the accumulation of blood within the folds of the chorion (the outer fetal membrane, next to the placenta) or within the layers of the placenta itself. These bleeds, or clots, can cause the placenta to separate from the uterine wall if they get too large, if they develop in a bad spot, or if they aren&#8217;t eventually reabsorbed.

How common is it? A good 20 percent of pregnant women will experience some kind of bleeding early in pregnancy, though it&#8217;s often hard to tell what&#8217;s causing the problem. Subchorionic hematomas are even harder to pick up because they don&#8217;t always result in noticeable spotting or bleeding, especially when they&#8217;re small.

Who is most at risk? There don&#8217;t seem to be any specific risk factors for developing a subchorionic hematoma in the first place, but if you do wind up with one, there are factors that can make you more &#8212; or less &#8212; likely to have a positive outcome.

What are the symptoms? Spotting or bleeding may be a sign, often beginning in the first trimester. But many subchorionic bleeds are detected during a routine ultrasound, without there being any noticeable signs or symptoms.

Should you be concerned? You wouldn&#8217;t be normal if you didn&#8217;t worry when you see blood, no matter when it occurs in your pregnancy. And that&#8217;s actually a good thing, especially if it prompts you to get in touch with your practitioner, who can make sure there&#8217;s nothing amiss. While most subchorionic hematomas dissolve on their own, it is possible for the clot to get in between the placenta and the uterine wall, resulting in miscarriage.

Here&#8217;s the encouraging news: More than half of women who bleed during their first trimester go on to have perfectly healthy pregnancies. But because subchorionic hematomas have been linked to increased risk of placental abruption and preterm labor, you don&#8217;t want to ignore signs of spotting or bleeding.

What you should do: Call your practitioner; an ultrasound may be ordered to see whether there is indeed a hematoma, how large it is, and where it&#8217;s located. Depending on the findings, as well as on your practitioner&#8217;s preferences, he or she may put you on strict bed rest, insist you refrain from lifting heavy objects, and avoid exercise. In most cases, you&#8217;ll be asked to avoid sexual intercourse until the hematoma dissolves and disappears.


----------



## Fluxuspoem

Hiya!!

What a wonderful idea for a group. I had a massive bleed and diagnosed on week 6 and I am still on bed rest now (week 12)

XXXX


----------



## Mumof42009

Lovely to see you here xx


----------



## jennifer34rn

Hi everyone:) Im jennifer, and this is baby #5 for us. I was at my 11 yr olds baseball game 3 weeks ago and started to hemorrhage. We went to the emergency room and they did an ultrasound, luckily baby was wiggling all over with a strong heartbeat but I was diagnosed with a sch measuring 9 cm x 6 cm. My midwife took me off work,no lifting anything,and modified bedrest. Since the intial bleed I have had 2 more smaller ones, and weekly u/s. As of yesterday my bleed was down to 4.5cm:) The midwife told me my odds of preterm labor and prom is increased if the bleed doesnt go away completely, Im praying it keeps healing like it has been. I also started having painful contraction last week, so Ive been spending alot more time chillin on the couch lately but with a 16 mth old thats easier said than done. I hope we all have alot of wonderful sch success stories to talk about:)


----------



## miel

so glad you start to do this girls!!! (Btw i am a moderator here at BnB ) ...

10 days ago wake up to find that i had stain my bed ( 2 big stains ) during the night ...i call my doctor and went to take my shower ...in the shower i lost a huge clots and start to bleed...after that i had bleeding on and off but a major one last saturday and i went to the ER ( emergency hospital here in san francisco ) and was there from 10 pm to 3 am ..they took me right away and baby was fine...they could not eplain my bleeding so...
Anyway on the tuesday of the following week i went for my screening test scan ( should mention i stop to bleed on the monday mid afternoon ) where we find out we are having a baby boy:)...they also notice a "mass of blood " behind the placenta ...i got the called from my doctor on wednesday letting me know i had ScH...she told there is nothing i can do but just wait to see if the clot will get reabsorb ...

this waiting game is killing me i must said ...at least i am not bleeding just having some random brown discharge ...

i wish for us the best outcome ladies ...we should be available to enjoy our pregnancy by now !!!but for us it;s be so difficult to relax..


----------



## Fluxuspoem

Bumbn3gals: It must have been so scary having a bleed in the middle of a super market! Where you alone? Do you still get red or brown bleeding? Are you on some sort of bed rest? :hugs:

Jennifer34rn: So positive that the clot has reduced in size, its almost half of what it was, I think that probably by week 20 it will resolve. I admire you for having 4 kids at home your hands are full!!! Hope that was the last of the contractions and that you will recover asap and enjoy your pregnancy! Is your DH helping you out at home now that you are on bedrest? :hugs:

Miel: the initial diagnosis is shocking, I was very upset when they told me and I read about SCHs. It just felt so unfair that I had to go through this. I had brown bleeding for weeks upon weeks after my initial bleeding. My doctor warned me that this would be the case and that I will either bleed the clot out or it will be reabsorved. TMI now but I had clot like brown dischardge as well as active brown bleeding flow. 
Dont despair, you may find that your hematoma is reduced a lot on your next scan, when are you going to your doctors again?:hugs:
Also, question to all of you ladies, do you have ultrasounds weekly or two -weekly??

Big hugs and best wishes to all of us for speedy recovery! :hug:


----------



## emma2810

Well thought Id best pop in and say hi!:hi:
Im Emma,I had brown discharge around week 5,scan showed baby and HB doing fine :) no reason for the bleeding.Had to go back for a viability scan 2 weeks later but I had a MAJOR bleed inbetween then,went to A+E,cervix was closed,doc was reassured I was ok as I had this in my previous pregnancy.
Scan showed baby doing just fine,and a large 'blood mass' which was the cause for the bleeding.
around week 9 I had another VERY heavy bleed but once again scan showed baby doing fine :) and clot had reduced in size...they said only to phone EPU from now on if there was heavy red flow for a long period of time,clots or severe pain,otherwise wait until my dating scan.
Ive had one more heavy red bleed since then but brown on and off constantly...scan on wed so praying for good news [-o&lt;

I'll just add...when I was pregnant with my 1st they gave me no information/advice AT ALL of what the 'clot' was or how to help it...I was left to 'get on with it' luckily it resolved itself by week 12-although I did have LO 7weeks early,so I'm wondering if it was a contributor to having a prem.however it was never mentioned as a factor!


----------



## Mumof42009

Fluxuspoem said:


> Bumbn3gals: It must have been so scary having a bleed in the middle of a super market! Where you alone? Do you still get red or brown bleeding? Are you on some sort of bed rest? :hugs:
> 
> I had bleeding before at 11 weeks just thought was spotting so carried on as normal and i was out with my mum, dd all of a sudden felt wet looked down blood everywhere i managed to get to the toilet i was just covered. Had to get my mum to go buy me some new stuff to put on. I was put on complete bed rest but found it so hard having the 3 girls plus being at college so been carrying on as normal, been having brown spotting but few weeks ago had red blood again. Im on aspirin as have a clotting problem with my blood which sends me into pre-term labour, I get so scared at times im willing my little man to stay as long as possible. Has anyone joined the group on yahoo? xx
> Ive added some information at the top of the page if anybody wants to add anymore feel free to.
> I am supposed to have scans every 2 weeks my last scan was cancelled because the hospital never had my notes (i'd transferred hospitals due to bad experience), i feel they arnt taking it with much seriousness as emma said on her post im 100% this is why i had abruptions in the past as i bleed all the way through with all of my other children.


----------



## Mumof42009

emma2810 said:


> Well thought Id best pop in and say hi!:hi:
> Im Emma,I had brown discharge around week 5,scan showed baby and HB doing fine :) no reason for the bleeding.Had to go back for a viability scan 2 weeks later but I had a MAJOR bleed inbetween then,went to A+E,cervix was closed,doc was reassured I was ok as I had this in my previous pregnancy.
> Scan showed baby doing just fine,and a large 'blood mass' which was the cause for the bleeding.
> around week 9 I had another VERY heavy bleed but once again scan showed baby doing fine :) and clot had reduced in size...they said only to phone EPU from now on if there was heavy red flow for a long period of time,clots or severe pain,otherwise wait until my dating scan.
> Ive had one more heavy red bleed since then but brown on and off constantly...scan on wed so praying for good news [-o&lt;
> 
> I'll just add...when I was pregnant with my 1st they gave me no information/advice AT ALL of what the 'clot' was or how to help it...I was left to 'get on with it' luckily it resolved itself by week 12-although I did have LO 7weeks early,so I'm wondering if it was a contributor to having a prem.however it was never mentioned as a factor!

Hiya Hun

Glad you joined us xx


----------



## miel

my next appoitement with my doctor is not before July 1th an the one where i have a fancy scan part of my screening test is not before July 16th...

i e mail my doctor regarding this asking why i should wait this long to be seing again...she said she wants to make sure there is a big difference in size by then so she prefer to wait longer ...

here in USA they do not recomand bed rest :(....but i am trying to take it really easy anyway....

i totally agree with emma2810 i feel like we are kind of left on our own with this....the doctors have the wait and see approach ...it's so unfair...

hope everyone will have a great week end...! the weather is fabulous in San Francisco today!!!


----------



## Fluxuspoem

miel said:


> my next appoitement with my doctor is not before July 1th an the one where i have a fancy scan part of my screening test is not before July 16th...
> 
> i e mail my doctor regarding this asking why i should wait this long to be seing again...she said she wants to make sure there is a big difference in size by then so she prefer to wait longer ...
> 
> here in USA they do not recomand bed rest :(....but i am trying to take it really easy anyway....
> 
> i totally agree with emma2810 i feel like we are kind of left on our own with this....the doctors have the wait and see approach ...it's so unfair...
> 
> hope everyone will have a great week end...! the weather is fabulous in San Francisco today!!!

Hi there

The approach in the UK was the same, they were like if a pregnancy is strong enough to last it will last regardless. I just couldnt deal with the thought of leaving things to chance that is why I came back home, in hope that I will help the baby.

Its really bad that there isnt much support generally for SCHs even though it is not uncommon. I find that there are a lot of girs here in Bnb that are not even told of their problems, and just by reading their posts it is obvious they have SCHs. Also there is no word of recommendations or precautions from doctors at all. It really scares me!

Anyway,on another note, the weather here was lovely this weekend, and my mum and dad took me down to the beach today with the car and had an hour or two relaxing looking at endless blue colours, it was lovely

I hope you all had lovely blood free weekends ladies XX


----------



## Fluxuspoem

bumpn3gals said:


> Fluxuspoem said:
> 
> 
> Bumbn3gals: It must have been so scary having a bleed in the middle of a super market! Where you alone? Do you still get red or brown bleeding? Are you on some sort of bed rest? :hugs:
> 
> I had bleeding before at 11 weeks just thought was spotting so carried on as normal and i was out with my mum, dd all of a sudden felt wet looked down blood everywhere i managed to get to the toilet i was just covered. Had to get my mum to go buy me some new stuff to put on. I was put on complete bed rest but found it so hard having the 3 girls plus being at college so been carrying on as normal, been having brown spotting but few weeks ago had red blood again. Im on aspirin as have a clotting problem with my blood which sends me into pre-term labour, I get so scared at times im willing my little man to stay as long as possible. Has anyone joined the group on yahoo? xx
> Ive added some information at the top of the page if anybody wants to add anymore feel free to.
> I am supposed to have scans every 2 weeks my last scan was cancelled because the hospital never had my notes (i'd transferred hospitals due to bad experience), i feel they arnt taking it with much seriousness as emma said on her post im 100% this is why i had abruptions in the past as i bleed all the way through with all of my other children.
> 
> In answer to your question about the yahoo group, yes I am registered there, I dont post, just lurking reading the info. It is a fab group I highly recommend it
> 
> I hope your hospital gets their act together, sounds pretty bad that they lost the notes! X
> xClick to expand...


----------



## jennifer34rn

Im a member of the yahoo group and I love it:) My midwife is awesome, she told me to go on modified bedrest immediately to give the baby the best chance of survival, and she does weekly u/s to keep an eye on the sch...did you know bedrest has been shown to drop the miscarriage rate from 25% to 8%?? That seems like an awesome statistic to me. 
Ive also noticed alot of women talking about bleeding but their dr.s dont send them for a u/s or diagnose the sch...I shocked how often it seems to happen. Ive read stories and alot of dr.s have told women to abort and try again because of the sch...how ridiculous...and heartless!!


----------



## Pippa66

Hi All,

I am 10 weeks 3 days today. I went for a dating scan (private) last week as the local hospital couldn't offer me an appointment until 9 July when I will be 15 weeks. I should see a consultant then as well but I am not holding my breath.

This is a precious pregnancy as I had a m/c in 2004, had my son in 2005 and this is the first pregnancy since then. I am also 42 which is worrying me no end.

Anyway at the scan last week (FMC in London) they told me I have a retroplacental haematoma high on the left hand side of the pregnancy sac. I have not had any bleeding but they said because of where it is located than I might not. The haematoma is 39mm x 14mm which seems HUGE to me given that the baby was only measuring 31.4mm CRL. I was not told an awful lot else other than it is a risk to the pregnancy and that it might resolve itself.

I am now completely terrified as I made the mistake of trying to find out more on the net. It is basically all doom and gloom. It seems that SCH's tend to have a more favourable outcome that RPH's. It is pretty much all I can think about right now, day and night and every twinge worries me.

I saw my MW this morning for a booking-in appointment and told her about the RPH, gave her the report from the FMC and she was quite dismissive of it, it seemed to me. She did not say I should take it easy or anything else, just that I should ring her if I have a bleed or get bad cramps. She said I would not even know about the RPH if I had not had the scan last week. Yeah. Great. But I do know.

I am going for another scan at the FMC on 18 June and am hoping that the haematoma will have resolved itself but if I am totally honest with myself, I am not feeling that hopeful about things. I just wish there was a bit more reasssuring information out there.

You ladies who have been put on bedrest, are you lying down most of the time? Or resting by not doing too much. I have my 4 year old to take care of and a job to do as well. Luckily I can work from home, but is sitting at my computer "restful" or should I really be lying down when possible? Just wondering.

Thanks for your stories though. They do help a bit and this group makes me realise I am not totally on my own in this situation.

:hug: to you all


----------



## jennifer34rn

sitting down at your desk is considered resting. We dont have to be laying down unlike women with incompetent cervix's. I have a 16 mth old so Im trying to sit on the couch and read books to him,and have him bring toys to the couch so we can play together. Its not easy but its working:) The biggest thing my midwife said was no lifting,and absolutely no sex. Your not alone, and I hope we can share many success stories:hug:


----------



## miel

i own a flower shop so you see it's difficult for me to be on bed rest...but i try to reduce the amount of work and lifting by 50 to 70%...it's not easy...

i have no more bleeding since last monday except brownish discharge...so taking this as a good sign...

have you notice girls but everytime i had a bleed big or not i never had cramps with them...what about you ?


----------



## jennifer34rn

Im having the opposite problems, tons of cramps that feel just like bad contractions (after having 4 kids I know what a real contraction feels like) I saw my midwife today and she is continuing the bedrest indefinately because everytime I stand up I start getting the cramps. I have my level 2 u/s tomorrow and she is having them measure my cervix because she is worried about it shortening. She has a feeling that I might end upon meds to stop preterm labor in the future.


----------



## Fluxuspoem

jennifer34rn said:


> Im having the opposite problems, tons of cramps that feel just like bad contractions (after having 4 kids I know what a real contraction feels like) I saw my midwife today and she is continuing the bedrest indefinately because everytime I stand up I start getting the cramps. I have my level 2 u/s tomorrow and she is having them measure my cervix because she is worried about it shortening. She has a feeling that I might end upon meds to stop preterm labor in the future.

Good luck with your scan tomorrow Jennifer, let us know how you get on! I hope that the news are good and that your cervix is not shortening! XX


----------



## Fluxuspoem

When I had my massive bleeding incident I didnt experience much pain which appeared to me very weird at the time. 

Its funny, I usually dont experience any pain when I am bleeding red but I get occasional AF cramps when I am bleeding brown. I assume it has to do with the old blood being stuck inside causing contractions.

I think lack of pains is a good sign, it may depend on size of hematoma and if the hematoma is active or not perhaps? who knows!

X


----------



## miel

Bumpn3gals...i just read your thread with your scan update sweetie ...i am so sorry everything did not go as well as you were hoping...

but i am sure your baby boy is a strong one:hugs:i am hoping for the best outcome for your family sweetie...

you mention your hematoma got bigger :cry: did they tell you how big is it? 

hang in there sweetie:hugs:


----------



## Mumof42009

Thanks everyone for the support my bleed is now 8.6cmx1.4cm this is why im being prepared for pre-term delivery plus placenta is low. Been so much to take in today heads all over the place. Is everyone ok? xx


----------



## Fluxuspoem

My thoughts are with you honey try and think positive, the placenta may move out of the way and you things may get better very soon! dont loose hope! your little man is a fighter!

XXX


----------



## miel

bumpn3gals said:


> Thanks everyone for the support my bleed is now 8.6cmx1.4cm this is why im being prepared for pre-term delivery plus placenta is low. Been so much to take in today heads all over the place. Is everyone ok? xx

if you dont mind asking...i saw on your ticker..your first baby you had at 28 weeks ..did he stay long in the hospital when you had him? ...

i am so glad we have each other girls ...:hug:


----------



## jennifer34rn

well,I had my level 2 u/s yesterday.The good news is the baby is perfect,everything anatomicaly was great and combined with my blood tests theres a 1 :9,300 chance of a chromosomal abnormality:)

Bad news is my sch grew, its now 10 x 5 x 1.3...thats even bigger than originally when I hemorrhaged. I thought for sure it would be smaller, Ive only had reddish-brown blood,no fresh bleeds, and Ive been taking it so easy. Im frustrated and scared.


----------



## miel

Jennifer sorry sweetie :(...but i am glad to know your baby is ok ...did they tell you if you should go on bed rest at all ?...e
i also had only brownish discharge everyday for over a week (since the hemorage too)...

i understand how frustrated this be:cry:it's so upsetting ...it's basically a waiting game for us...


----------



## Fluxuspoem

Jennifer I just want to say how happy I am to hear that your baby is well and taht your tests came back brilliant!

I am sorry to hear about the hematoma, I completely understand your frustration and fears, I'd feel the same. Assuming that you will continue with strict bed rest and get monitored with more scans??

X


----------



## Fluxuspoem

bumpn3gals said:


> Thanks everyone for the support my bleed is now 8.6cmx1.4cm this is why im being prepared for pre-term delivery plus placenta is low. Been so much to take in today heads all over the place. Is everyone ok? xx

:hug: I am ok honey thanks for asking, have my scan next Friday so a long wait for me. I will also get some of my blood tests back and in combination with the nuchal scan we may be able to relax a bit, fingers crossed.

XX


----------



## Mumof42009

jennifer34rn said:


> well,I had my level 2 u/s yesterday.The good news is the baby is perfect,everything anatomicaly was great and combined with my blood tests theres a 1 :9,300 chance of a chromosomal abnormality:)
> 
> Bad news is my sch grew, its now 10 x 5 x 1.3...thats even bigger than originally when I hemorrhaged. I thought for sure it would be smaller, Ive only had reddish-brown blood,no fresh bleeds, and Ive been taking it so easy. Im frustrated and scared.

Ah hun all we can do is rest, i know its easier said than done even i cant manage it! I was suprised mine had got bigger as well as ive only been having brownish stuff but regularly, they said no sex for me as well :rofl: like ive even been thinking about that! sending you :hugs:


----------



## Mumof42009

miel said:


> bumpn3gals said:
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone for the support my bleed is now 8.6cmx1.4cm this is why im being prepared for pre-term delivery plus placenta is low. Been so much to take in today heads all over the place. Is everyone ok? xx
> 
> if you dont mind asking...i saw on your ticker..your first baby you had at 28 weeks ..did he stay long in the hospital when you had him? ...
> 
> i am so glad we have each other girls ...:hug:Click to expand...

:hugs: dont know what i'd do without you all ladies :hugs:
My dd who was born at 28 wks she was in about 7 weeks, she was very poorly in the early days but she was a little fighter just like my other girlys xx


----------



## Mumof42009

I wanted to add some info for when you ladies have 20 week scans if thats ok? Just incase you have the same show up as me. Hyperechoic/echogenic bowel can occur as a result of maternal bleeding in the uterus. The baby may swallow the blood, which makes the bowel appear bright on ultrasound. If this is the cause for the echogenic bowel, an ultrasound can be performed to try to locate the source of maternal bleeding. Usually, bleeding will resolve and cause no further reason for concern.


----------



## jennifer34rn

Fluxuspoem said:


> Jennifer I just want to say how happy I am to hear that your baby is well and taht your tests came back brilliant!
> 
> I am sorry to hear about the hematoma, I completely understand your frustration and fears, I'd feel the same. Assuming that you will continue with strict bed rest and get monitored with more scans??
> 
> X

yep, bedrest indefinately and weekly appts with my midwife with u/s...I also see the perinatologist again in one month.


----------



## miel

what you think girls...as i was stressing since my husband wrote my OBGYN... and i was suppose to only meet her in a other month or so since my last scan...last tuesday..

Subject: from Daniel phelps

Daniel: Hello Dr. Phan. It was very nice meeting you. I wanted to contact you because I wasn't available for your last talk with Laetitia regarding the SCH and I am a bit worried about her. She tried to explain the conversation she had with you but came away with a very negative impression of the blood clot and condition and this has gotten deeper as she has learned of friends and acquaintances who had it too. I fear that without an interim scan before the next one scheduled in mid July, Laetitia may stress herself out to a point to complicate the pregnancy further. It would put both of us at ease if we could get another ultrasound to measure it and talk to you more about the condition in general sometime in the next two weeks. Best, Daniel Phelps
PS: i am home in the evening after 8 pm.

this what she answer...

Hello Daniel,

I understand your frustrations and concerns. Although we will examine the blood clot at the next ultrasound, the primary purpose of that ultrasound is not to examine the subchorionic hematoma. The primary goal of the ultrasound is to make sure that that baby is well grown and that there are no major congenital deformities. They will look at the clot because we know it is there, but it would not change anything that we do during this pregnancy. It would not mean more surveillance right now and it would also not lead to bedrest, hospitalization of any other changes in care. Because of your level of concern and anxiety, I have put in a request for you and Laetitia to have a consultation with one of our perinatologist. Their office will be contacting you.


so i like that i will see a specialist ...


----------



## jennifer34rn

Thats great that you will be seeing a peri, mine was able to answer alot of questions:)


----------



## Fluxuspoem

Hi Miel

I think its great that you will see a specialist even though the response of your Obgyn frustrates me to no end I must admit.

The ultrasounds that women with SCHs receive, are not to prevent or change the course of action, they are there for REASSURANCE. Even if the SCH doesnt gets smaller, a woman with an SCH needs to see that her baby is OK more frequent that other women that have no problems in their pregnancies. I find his response a bit insensitive, considering that Daniel's letter was very polite and gentle.

However, like I've said, its great that you will see a Peri, and he/she will be able to give you more information on your condition, what to expect and in general feel a bit more supported. 

Because that is what it comes down to, support when you feel helpless and vulnerable from a condition that you cannot control.

Big hugs 
XXX


----------



## Pippa66

Hi Jennifer,

It is good news about your baby being OK but I am sorry to hear your SCH has got bigger :-(. It is such a worry isn't it? Sounds like you are getting great care though, so I will keep my fingers crossed that everything continues to go well.

Glad you will get to see a specialist Miel. Hope your questions are answered!

This time next week I will be having my nuchal scan and will find out what is happening with my haematoma. Feeling stressed already on both counts! 

Hope everyone is doing OK today. Sending :hugs:to one and all! xxx


----------



## Kota

Hello Ladies, 
Thought I'd come and introduce myself to you lot in here, thank you to Fluxuspoem for the link. Just to let you know whats going on with me, 
I'm (as now dated) 8+4 wks pregnant and last night had a rather heavy bleed, tmi ahead but it was enough to soak through a liner/my pants and onto my joggers, and then soak another full pad in about an hour. 
I also passed 2 small clots and then a large piece of tissue. Obviously freaked out I thought the worst. Went for a scan this morning and my little bean was dancing away in there, nice strong heartbeat, and everything looking great. The Dr did point out further blood sitting quite near the placenta and advised me that it could either be reabsorbed, or I would bleed again. When I asked him what would cause the bleeding he just said it was 'one of those things' when I asked about bed rest he told me that it wouldn't make a difference. 
Obviously after reading everyones experiences on here, and doing a bit of google searching, I'm seeing that once diagnosed this really isn't the case!!

I've got my booking in appointment with my MW tomorrow, and an appointment with my OB next wednesday as I've prev had DVT and other medical complications that he wanted to watch my pregnancy closer then normal, but how do I push for this possibility to be investigated further?? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## miel

Fluxuspoem said:


> Hi Miel
> 
> I think its great that you will see a specialist even though the response of your Obgyn frustrates me to no end I must admit.
> 
> The ultrasounds that women with SCHs receive, are not to prevent or change the course of action, they are there for REASSURANCE. Even if the SCH doesnt gets smaller, a woman with an SCH needs to see that her baby is OK more frequent that other women that have no problems in their pregnancies. I find his response a bit insensitive, considering that Daniel's letter was very polite and gentle.
> 
> However, like I've said, its great that you will see a Peri, and he/she will be able to give you more information on your condition, what to expect and in general feel a bit more supported.
> 
> Because that is what it comes down to, support when you feel helpless and vulnerable from a condition that you cannot control.
> 
> Big hugs
> XXX

it's exactly why my husband wrote her as we were frustrated that she did not understand the stress that this all thing is causing me ...it's like when i ask her the dimension of my clot her answer was big or small it doesn't matter...so 1 she doesn;t answer my question of the dimension and second i do believe that size matter in a condition like that...

Kota i tthink you should request a scan for your placenta ...to they can check it...welcome to our group sweetie :)


----------



## Fluxuspoem

Hi Kota sweetie, welcome here!

You should mention to your both your midwife and Obgyn. Your obgyn should be able to investigate and diagnose an SCH ( from the sound of it I think it may be hon) and give you his advise. Be warned, in the UK most of the time, the NHS will tell you there is nothing you can do and they actully dont really offer too much support. 

Dont be phased by this. Explain that you know people that have the same problem and are monitored regularly, the size of the clot and how it develops etc. Push as much as you can for solid medical support. You've got nothing to loose! 

Unfortunatelly opinions differ on bedrest but my personal experience is that it has stopped my bleeding (I was bleeding brown for 4-5 weeks clots and all).

Take it easy and rest a lot, very important as the other ladies say above, dont lift any weights or do any activity that involves a lot of bending etc using stomach muscles. 

Also, sex is unfortunatelly a no go, pelvic rest seems to be something that is really important.

I hope the above helps a bit, we are a small group, but we seem to have created already a brilliant network of knowledge sharing here, so any questions dont hesitate my dear.

Big hugs :friends:


----------



## jennifer34rn

hi kota, Im sorry you have a need to be here but I hope we can offer support:) You will need to push for extra care,Im a strong believer that it does make a difference with sch's. My midwife put me on modified bedrest, no work,no lifting and absolutely no sex...she said pelvic rest is the one known factor that helps prevent a miscarriage with a sch. Also drink alot of water,contractions are bad and can make the sch bigger. Since I started following my midwifes orders I havent had any bright red bleeding,just brownish-red blood that looks old. My sch did grow this last week but Ive read that alot of sch's get bigger before they get smaller...Im praying thats true. Please dont feel silly pushing your dr.s to see you more often, and ask for a referral to a specialist:)


----------



## miel

Jennifer34rn...interesting they do get bigger before getting smaller...i did not know that ...

i keep asking myself why this brownish cm so much...i was hoping it was the clot draining but after over 10 days of this i am starting to doubt it...:(


----------



## jennifer34rn

I have enough brownish-red discharge to wear a pad everyday (alot of little stringy clots also) Im thinking it is old blood working its way out, that has to be a good thing for us:)


----------



## Kota

Thanks ladies for your advice, I will def be pressing for a scan to have it looked at and monitored more closely, 
Re the rest, looks like its not going to be much of an issue, due to my days off in the last 2wks I've lost my job as an agency supply teaching assistant, unfortunately we're not covered by the same legalities so there is nothing I can do, no need to worry about having to go to work every day so until I know whats going on I'm putting myself on bedrest and taking it easy. I can def feel the difference already and even bending to put washing in the machine has caused me to spot this morning. 
Pelvic rest is also not an issue, I've had absolutely NO interest in sex since I got my BFP so this now also means I don't have to feel guilty for telling OH no.! :rofl:
Spoke to my mum this morning who's told me that both she and my grandmother also bleed quite badly though all their pregnancies, and were both on bed rest for the majority of them!! Does anyone know if theres a genetic/hyreditry (sp??) link to Sch??


----------



## jennifer34rn

I asked about a genetic cause because I had a small sch my last pregnancy also...well,the specialist asked if there were and blood clotting disorders in my family. I really dont know,but it may be worth my time to check into it.


----------



## emma2810

Ive had another major bleed today :(
hosp did nothing butlisten to babys HB!obviously Im overjoyed that they found HB but just feel like I was rushed in and out!
Ihad a scan on the 10th June ans that showed baby doing fine,clot was well away from baby and placenta,directly above cervix,so really hoping that the bleed Ive had today is the last of the clot coming out!
praying LO is ok!
prayers and PMA!!

ps dimensions of clot on wed were;4.64 x 4.01 x 6.47cm does anyone know if thats classed as big ??? confused :(


----------



## Kota

:hugs: emma, how you doing now? Glad they found the HB easily and fingers crossed it was the clot you mentioned and now its gone. 

Had my booking in appointment and asked the MW's (there was a student one in there as well so had 2) about Sch, they both just looked at me blankly and said they'd never heard of it! :dohh: Looks like I'm goig to have to push it with the OB/gyn. They did however say that if bed rest has eased my concerns and stopped the bleeding then to stick with this until I see the OB. So thats what I shall be doing. Unfortunately this leads to its own problem as due to a prev history of DVT I'm already at high risk for blood clots in my legs if I don't stay active, bed rest increases this risk again!!! Think its time to get out my sexy thrombosis stockings! :hissy:


----------



## Fluxuspoem

emma2810 said:


> Ive had another major bleed today :(
> hosp did nothing butlisten to babys HB!obviously Im overjoyed that they found HB but just feel like I was rushed in and out!
> Ihad a scan on the 10th June ans that showed baby doing fine,clot was well away from baby and placenta,directly above cervix,so really hoping that the bleed Ive had today is the last of the clot coming out!
> praying LO is ok!
> prayers and PMA!!
> 
> ps dimensions of clot on wed were;4.64 x 4.01 x 6.47cm does anyone know if thats classed as big ??? confused :(

Hi honey

I've read your journal and I am so sorry you are going through such worrying time again. Very pleased you heard the hb though, just hang in there with positive thinking but put your feet up please. No housework, no work, no lifting anything. Its important that your red bleed becomes brown again.

Now, regarding measurements, I've seen the following formula on the SCH Forum in Yahoo. I am not sure how accurate that is, but it seems that all the girls there are using this to get an indication of size for their SCHs

The formula is :

*Length x Height x Width in cm x 0.52= volume in > mls*


Less than 25 is small, 
25-75 is medium, 
75-200 is > large, 
and more than 200 is very large.

I think yours is about 62 which is considered medium. But again, I dont want to cause any of you girls worry or panic, I really dont know how accurate this formula is.

big hugs :hugs:


----------



## Mumof42009

Hi everyone 

Sorry havent been around much, yesterday was really naughty went to warwick castle climbed 532 steps i used to work at the school and because im crb checked they asked me to go. I wish i hadnt now cause last night i was so ill, had bad stomach pains all night think i over did it today was constantly worrying that i was going to start bleeding again but fx i havent.
:hi: to all you new ladies sorry your going through this, it makes me laugh that even the professionals dont know what sch is if they did maybe they would give us more support. I would push for your scans i had to and ive finally found a doc who listened to me xx :hugs:


----------



## Angelmarie

Hi girls...

Dropping in after a recommendation from Fluxuspoem (thank you!) 

Basically I was suffering from really bad cramps and backache last night for a few hours then I started to bleed quite heavily. Ended up at the assessment unit at 1am :dohh: I started to pass clots and was in so much pain I was in tears and thought it was all over but they did a scan and baby was active and the heart was beating :happydance: Cervix was also closed which was really pleasing to hear. 

The doc said that he didnt really know why I was bleeding and was a little hazy on details. He told me to just rest and see what happens but hopefully the blood will turn brown over the next few days... 

WHen I got home though I passed a HUGE clot - (sorry TMI) It was huge and I panicked so I 'examined it' and it was a string which was as long as a maternity pad and about just over a cm thick - really solid - tissue not just blood. Im still so worried. 

The pain seems to have mostly subsided today. (fingers crossed) but I am still bleeding. 

After reading this group I think my symptoms sound really similar but a sch was not mentioned at all. Do you think I should push for another scan (even though I had my nuchal scan Wednesday gone and nothing was mentioned). I mean have you got to be looking for a sch... might you miss one if you were just doing a normal dating scan?!?


----------



## emma2810

hi everyone,well last night I passed a clot :cry: it was approx 3cm?
Ive rang the hosp this morning and they dont seem worried as Ive heard Hb this morning and last night on my doppler,pop by my journal for further info :)
thanks ladies!
hope you're all well!
:hugs:


----------



## Mumof42009

Emma hope everythings ok babe fx crossed for you. Hope everyone else is doing ok today Jennifer i had blood tests done to check the clotting of blood etc in my last pregnancy and thats when they found out i had a problem this is why they put me on asprin from day 1. Just wondered have they not suggested the blood tests to you ladies or asprin? sending you all love and :hugs:


----------



## Kota

When I had my blood tests yesterday they did take a tube that was going to specifically be tested for clotting problems, however I think this is more to do with the fact that I HAVE had DVT and clots in my lungs a few years back so am already at a higher risk. It had little/nothing to do with the bleed and clots I passed on Wednesday. I am actually hoping the results come back showing something so that they will at least look at this seriously and do something about it, rather then just saying 'its one of those things'.


----------



## miel

Angelmarie said:


> Hi girls...
> 
> Dropping in after a recommendation from Fluxuspoem (thank you!)
> 
> Basically I was suffering from really bad cramps and backache last night for a few hours then I started to bleed quite heavily. Ended up at the assessment unit at 1am :dohh: I started to pass clots and was in so much pain I was in tears and thought it was all over but they did a scan and baby was active and the heart was beating :happydance: Cervix was also closed which was really pleasing to hear.
> 
> The doc said that he didnt really know why I was bleeding and was a little hazy on details. He told me to just rest and see what happens but hopefully the blood will turn brown over the next few days...
> 
> WHen I got home though I passed a HUGE clot - (sorry TMI) It was huge and I panicked so I 'examined it' and it was a string which was as long as a maternity pad and about just over a cm thick - really solid - tissue not just blood. Im still so worried.
> 
> The pain seems to have mostly subsided today. (fingers crossed) but I am still bleeding.
> 
> After reading this group I think my symptoms sound really similar but a sch was not mentioned at all. Do you think I should push for another scan (even though I had my nuchal scan Wednesday gone and nothing was mentioned). I mean have you got to be looking for a sch... might you miss one if you were just doing a normal dating scan?!?

angelmarie so sorry to hear what happen to you :hugs:
honestly i think not to many doctor knows or think right away about the possibility of you having a hematoma...you need to be refer to a specialist like a perinealogist so they can take a good look at you ....you need to push for this darling ...said that you are extremely stress and worried...:hugs:


----------



## jennifer34rn

Im sorry that so many of you are having problems, I will keep praying that our little ones continue to be fighters:) Rest, rest, rest ladies!!!


----------



## miel

today a good day for me ...no CM brownish !!! CM back to normal...

and i bought a music mobile to go with my crib:)!!!


----------



## Fluxuspoem

Mumof42009 said:


> Emma hope everythings ok babe fx crossed for you. Hope everyone else is doing ok today Jennifer i had blood tests done to check the clotting of blood etc in my last pregnancy and thats when they found out i had a problem this is why they put me on asprin from day 1. Just wondered have they not suggested the blood tests to you ladies or asprin? sending you all love and :hugs:

My doctor mentioned aspirin but he said he didnt want to give it to me as he was scared it could have made me bleed a bit more as it is a blood thinner.

He didnt test me for blood clotting disorders though.

On another note, my mum also had bleeding in pregnancy ( 1 incident only) but end up in bed rest for the first 5 months of pregnancy.

Hm I wonder if indeed there is a hereditory (sp?) link.

x


----------



## Fluxuspoem

miel said:


> today a good day for me ...no CM brownish !!! CM back to normal...
> 
> and i bought a music mobile to go with my crib:)!!!

Yey for non bleeding days! :happydance: 

Congrats for moving on to 2nd trimester as well!


----------



## Fluxuspoem

Angelmarie said:


> Hi girls...
> 
> Dropping in after a recommendation from Fluxuspoem (thank you!)
> 
> Basically I was suffering from really bad cramps and backache last night for a few hours then I started to bleed quite heavily. Ended up at the assessment unit at 1am :dohh: I started to pass clots and was in so much pain I was in tears and thought it was all over but they did a scan and baby was active and the heart was beating :happydance: Cervix was also closed which was really pleasing to hear.
> 
> The doc said that he didnt really know why I was bleeding and was a little hazy on details. He told me to just rest and see what happens but hopefully the blood will turn brown over the next few days...
> 
> WHen I got home though I passed a HUGE clot - (sorry TMI) It was huge and I panicked so I 'examined it' and it was a string which was as long as a maternity pad and about just over a cm thick - really solid - tissue not just blood. Im still so worried.
> 
> The pain seems to have mostly subsided today. (fingers crossed) but I am still bleeding.
> 
> After reading this group I think my symptoms sound really similar but a sch was not mentioned at all. Do you think I should push for another scan (even though I had my nuchal scan Wednesday gone and nothing was mentioned). I mean have you got to be looking for a sch... might you miss one if you were just doing a normal dating scan?!?

Angelmarie I hope you feel better hon.

I definatelly think you should ask them to give you more details on your bleeding, a proper diagnosis. A woman doesnt just bleed for no reason, there must be a reason. 

I 'd push for them to be more precise and give me more info, so I am better prepared if it happens again ( which I hope it never does).

Let us know how you get on and how the bleeding goes as well

:hug:


----------



## Kota

Spotting has turned from bright red fresh blood to dark red and brown!! :happydance: Bed rest is doing the trick.


----------



## Mumof42009

:wave: Hi to all you new ladies 

Im so glad the bleeding has stopped for some of you, i was having brown spotting and its now stopped so im happy :happydance:.
Ive had bleeding in my 3 pregnancys so i think its just something that happens to me must be to do with my clotting problem, thats why must have placenta probs as well. I wish there was more support for us ladies who need it the most but we seem to be forgotten about.:hissy:


----------



## Angelmarie

I was wondering if any of you girls who had been diagnosed with sch have any scan pictures on which you can see the affected area? I have been searching google images so I can cross reference my pics to see if I can spot anything... if you have can you post them please?


----------



## jennifer34rn

I dont but I was thinking about asking for a picture of it next u/s.


----------



## Fluxuspoem

I dont either I am afraid. In a way that is good as I would probably obsess and worry too much looking at it! LOL I am terrible!


----------



## Angelmarie

Yeh I know what you mean... but I obsess either which way... :cry:

Bleeding has been heavier this evening and the cramps are really bad - taken painkillers. :cry: Dont know whether there is any point calling the maternity assessment unit or whether I should wait til tomorrow and try to speak to doc... I dont want the unit to just say the same thing as Friday and effectively waste their time... and mine. :dohh:

How long did you girls bleed and how long was it proper red in colour..? Sorry to ask - god the things that are discussed on BnB!! :rofl:


----------



## jennifer34rn

My first bleed was huge, gushed as I was walking and filled the toilet...it slowed down and stopped after about 5 hours. Then had a little gush about a week later that last half the day. Now Ive been bleeding all day, everyday for the last week. Its enough to wear a panty liner, and change it 3-4 times a day.Im hoping its old blood because instead of the bright red like the initial hemorrhage,this blood is a dark red color.


----------



## Angelmarie

Did you pass any clots? I have passed some clots - one massive one on Friday night. THe blood that Im passing now is stretchy - like theres a whole load of egcm mixed up in it? I cant find anything on the net as to whether thats good or bad...? 

Im really stressing out. :cry:


----------



## Mumof42009

I can see it on my scan pics, i will try and upload some for you if not tonight be 2m as still doing college work :cry:


----------



## Angelmarie

Aw that would be great, thank you! Just whenever you get a chance :)

Hope you get your college work done ok! :hugs:


----------



## Fluxuspoem

Hi Angelmarie

When I had my big bleeding incident it started on a Friday lunch time with really brown thick blood through pads and underwear, then progressed that evening/next morning with bright red flowy blood, the flow was so big, I filled the toilet, I would flush and it would go all red in few minutes. Then, that afternoon, I started passing massive deep red clots. Like really long (Sorry tmi) when I was in the toilet I could see myself dripping out the clots. I cant even remember how much toilet paper I used to wipe myself, it looked like a blood bath, no exaguration. Slept with pads on, and took painkillers as I had AF pains.

Next morning woke up with deep red ( almost like wine flow) and had clots and bits of tissue on paper on first visit to toilet. After that I only had dark red flow for the rest of the day. 

Next morning, morning it all stopped. Just like that. I flew to Greece and then on Tuesday morning I started having red and brown bleeding that went on for more than a month and a half. I had a lot of brown clots that looked like old blood as well as some red blood but it wasnt flowing so much so it wasnt as scary.

Bleeding clots is not great, as this means you are loosing a lot of blood. But it doesnt mean that you are loosing the baby, in my experience.

When I called my local EPU that Saturday in tears telling them that I am bleeding crazy, they told me to stay home and wait to miscarry. If the bleeding gets so bad that I start feeling like I am going to faint or loosing my strenght or soak a pad an hour to go in.

I was furious. It was then that I gave up on the NHS and decided to leave the country to get treatment

I hope your bleeding stops soon but if it gets worse, please do not hesitate going to the hospital and demand to be seen. Dont worry about wasting their time, you are not. You must look after yourself and your baby, and I can sense that you are so worried right now.

XXXX


----------



## jennifer34rn

Angelmarie said:


> Did you pass any clots? I have passed some clots - one massive one on Friday night. THe blood that Im passing now is stretchy - like theres a whole load of egcm mixed up in it? I cant find anything on the net as to whether thats good or bad...?
> 
> Im really stressing out. :cry:

Ive had alot of small clots and stringy stuff. My dr. said clots are to be expected.


----------



## Angelmarie

Thanks ladies. I have heeded your advice and I called the EPAU this morning and I am going to go in straight after Eden gets off to school. 

I was sick this morning which I am considering a good sign...? Unless it is nerves. 

I am going to mention that a 'friend' (they dont need to know its a _few_ friends on an Internet forum! :rofl:) have had the same symptoms as me and been diagnosed with a sch. Im not very good in situations requiring assertiveness etc so hopefully I will be able to keep my resolve and not leave til I get some better answers from them. 

I will update later...


----------



## Kota

Angel I will be most certainly saying the same thing on Wed when I see the OB!! 
I think you can actually see the blood pool in one of my scan pics. I'll upload it.


----------



## emma2810

Hi angel just wanted to wish you the best of look at the EPU hope its good news,keep the PMA going,everyone in this group has experienced the same/or similar so you're not alone,I know how terrifying it is but just keep thinking positive!
Big hugs to you and you're bean!
:hugs:


----------



## Kota

https://img188.imageshack.us/img188/2108/060rir.jpg

okay, scan from last thursday morning, after the massive bleed wed night. You can see on the LHS of Oompa the dark almost black line that travels downways? The Dr pointed this out to us as blood that was still sitting there that would need to either be reabsorbed or that I would lose. I dont' know if this is considered, small/med/large or what.


----------



## emma2810

did they not give u dimensions kota?lovely pic :)


----------



## Kota

nope, infact, he wouldn't even confirm an ScH, and I was unaware of them at the time or I would ahve pushed harder. He just told me it was 'one of those things, that the blood was there, would be reabsorbed or come out, and bed rest wouldnt' make a difference". Well it has! cause I've all but stopped spotting while I'm resting and as soon as I do something it starts again. 
Will be pushing the issue further with the OB i'm seeing on wednesday. 
thank you,


----------



## Mumof42009

Hi Ladies 

Im so shattered today so only dropping in quickly as got some work to do Angelmarie hope your ok and everything went ok at epu :hugs:
Hope everyone else is ok as well :hugs:
This is my 13 week scan were you can clearly see the bleed at the bottom and small area at the top.
https://i39.tinypic.com/2a7wpk4.jpg


----------



## Angelmarie

Im back... 

baby is fine...! PHEW! :cloud9: 

I mentioned sch to the doc and he had a 'quick look' and said he couldnt see any obvious sch but that didnt mean there wasnt one...!?!? He told me not to worry - rest and that it was my blood not baby's and judging by baby I am having a 'happy, nearly normal pregnancy'..? 

They still cant explain why I am bleeding or in so much pain. I have to go back if the bleeding gets any heavier, I loose any more clots etc... 

Doc went on to explain that if I continue to lose loads of blood they would recommend terminating the pregnancy..>!?!?!?!?! WTF Not exactly what I wanted to hear to be honest! 

They are just going to keep an eye on me. Basically he said the problems are most likely going to continue and added risk of pre term labour (pretty much inevitable as my first was born at 29 weeks!)

I feel a bit more relaxed about stuff after seeing baby again but I am going to buy a doppler for reassurance... 

Thanks for posting the pics girls... :hugs:


----------



## miel

i am so so glad you got to see the baby Angelmarie...when i was bleeding and went to the emergency ..they could not see anything wrong with the placenta either ..it's because they have crapy scan machine ...i actually had to go to a special floor where they perform all the "serious scan " they said the scan machine are over $50 000 over there are they are the best of the best ...and it's only with the the good machine they were available to see the clot ...

i am meting with the perinelogist on wednesday at 3:15 pm :)...i am really please .they told me they will re scan me and tell me where my blood clot is at etc...


----------



## Angelmarie

Thanks for that Miel.. yeh I did wonder about that. The scan machine was a bit crap and certainly wasnt as high tech as the one they used at my nuchal scan. 

Hmmm well I think that if I am still bleeding in a couple of days I will go to my GP and try to get a referral. 

I hope your appointment goes well! Let us know what is said. :hug:


----------



## Fluxuspoem

Angelmarie

So pleased you saw your baby and he/she is so well! I bet a massive weight has been lifted off your shoulders. 

I think that when there is active bleeding the SCHs are not so visible on scan. Its only when the blood starts becoming old that they can see them better. I may be wrong, but I was under this impression.

I really do hope you get a referral. I really dont understand why he even mentioned termination when he told you that the baby is fine and that your pregnancy is almost perfect!! That would really piss me off and upset me. 

I really hope you get a referral. Seems that we always have to fight a battle to get the care that we deserve with this stressful condition. I just dont get it, why there is so much ignorance out there about this??

Anyway, I am very happy for you, big hugs and please do keep us posted :hugs:


----------



## Angelmarie

Thanks for that Alex. Its really interesting what you say about the sch not being that visible during active bleeding. 

Once I am on my feet again I will definitely be pursuing this with my GP. 

Yes the mention of a termination really pissed me off. I just thought that was a really cruel thing to say when I was obviously so worried. He was a really freaky doctor anyway - spoke too slowly and precisely and coldly and I swear I didnt see him blink once. :shock:

Will keep you posted. Thanks again :hugs:


----------



## jennifer34rn

I was warned about the possiblity of terminating only if I started to hemorrhage and my life was in danger.


----------



## miel

i know the same when my doctor was telling me if a miscaraige going to happen it's going to happen !!! it was so depressing :(....

i intent to ask the specialist why the regular GYN or emergency doctor are so not well inform about the hematoma ....you go there you practically lose 1 liter of blood so to speak the only answer they have is...sometimes women bleed and we just don't why !!!

my ass they dont know why !!!...


----------



## emma2810

miel said:


> i know the same when my doctor was telling me if a miscaraige going to happen it's going to happen !!! it was so depressing :(....
> 
> i intent to ask the specialist why the regular GYN or emergency doctor are so not well inform about the hematoma ....you go there you practically lose 1 liter of blood so to speak the only answer they have is...sometimes women bleed and we just don't why !!!
> my ass they dont know why !!!...

EXACTLY!!!how much blood do they want you to lsoe before they decide oh hang on maybe we should actually try and do something ow,or at leats provide some sort of advice to this stressed to death and gushing with blood woman!!!:growlmad:oh it makes me soooo MAD!!!


----------



## miel

Welcome to the second trimester Emma !!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Mumof42009

Hi Ladies 

Hope we are all doing ok :baby:.
Havent been around much cause of college and been having some really bad pains in stomach all low down so went to get checked and they are going to keep an eye on me as they dont know what is causing it.
When they 1st told me about the sch they advised me to have a termination and told them where to go :hissy: because i had to have a medical termination in 07 due to the baby not being formed properly, but the consultant i was under was terrible thats why i moved my care to another hospital. Ladies if your not happy with any of your care please get 2nd doctor to check you over. xx


----------



## miel

i am going in today to meet the perinealogist at 3:15 pm (california time)...hope we can find more about the clot and wishing it's gone by now:)...


----------



## Mumof42009

Miel hope everything goes ok please update us xx

Ladies im so stressed out today i know i shouldnt be but me and my girls have been told we cant go out until weve been given the all clear for swine flu dd has come home tonight very unwell and teacher, headteacher have informed me theres a case in the school. I want to scream loud!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! On a another note my pains have stopped which is a good thing i need to stop getting stressed as its no good for me or baby hope your all doing ok and remember ladies no bleeding is a good sign, brown blood is old blood xxx


----------



## Kota

well back from the OB and have no answers and have just been upset more. Again, another Dr telling me all about miscarriages and there being absoloutely nothing I can do to prevent it. Full details are in my journal but in short, I'm going to ignore him and stay on pretty much bedrest, maybe go for a short walk every couple of days if I haven't been spotting. They really don't have good bedside manner these Dr's do they??? :hissy:


----------



## Fluxuspoem

*Miel -> *GOOD LUCK I hope it all goes great! :hug:

*Kota-> *Honey I read your journal about that idiot doctor and have responded there. We are all here to support you, dont let stupid advise get you down :hug:

*Mumof42009-> *Honey, so sorry to hear your dd is not well, hopefully it will be just a cold and not that horrible swine flu. Glad to hear your pains are gone, stress can cause contractions so you've got to be very careful!:hug:


----------



## Angelmarie

Mumof42009 said:


> Miel hope everything goes ok please update us xx
> 
> Ladies im so stressed out today i know i shouldnt be but me and my girls have been told we cant go out until weve been given the all clear for swine flu dd has come home tonight very unwell and teacher, headteacher have informed me theres a case in the school. I want to scream loud!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! On a another note my pains have stopped which is a good thing i need to stop getting stressed as its no good for me or baby hope your all doing ok and remember ladies no bleeding is a good sign, brown blood is old blood xxx

Oh god thats awful! What a worry!!! I hope things turn out ok! :hug:

Yay for your pains stopping though! :happydance:


----------



## Angelmarie

miel said:


> i am going in today to meet the perinealogist at 3:15 pm (california time)...hope we can find more about the clot and wishing it's gone by now:)...

Let us know as soon as you can! Fingers crossed you get some answers! :hugs:



Kota said:


> well back from the OB and have no answers and have just been upset more. Again, another Dr telling me all about miscarriages and there being absoloutely nothing I can do to prevent it. Full details are in my journal but in short, I'm going to ignore him and stay on pretty much bedrest, maybe go for a short walk every couple of days if I haven't been spotting. They really don't have good bedside manner these Dr's do they??? :hissy:

I posted in your journal. I still cant believe how rubbish the doc was :hissy: I think all the docs and nurses whom deal with pregnant women should have compulsory training in sympathetic bedside manners! It would be different if it was them on the receiving end of their nonchalant, cruel attitudes :cry:

Grrrrrrrrrrr! :hissy:


----------



## Mumof42009

Hi everyone 

How are we all doing today? Im pleased to say my dd seems alot better so i was worrying over nothing as usual :cry:. I had a good rant through over in 2nd tri! Miel how did you get on hun? hope everything went ok for you.:hugs:
Kota wrote in your journal im sure everythings going to be fine :hugs: xxx


----------



## Brambletess

Hello everyone

I am not even in the second trimester yet but its is the only group I can find with blood clots/bleeds. I would love to join this thread if that is OK?

Miel - I recognise you from LTTTC. I was TTC for 2 1/2 years before they diagnosed blocked fallopian tubes due to past chamydial infection. That was in Jan this year. I was due to start IVF end of May but got a shock :bfp: mid may. Went into complete panic over ectopic for no other reason that I couldn't see how bubs could have made it down my tubes. After a torturous 11 day wait I found out it did. Yay. Anyway i was so pleased when you got your :bfp: but now sorry to hear you are going through this stress now. Is there any let up for us??

I had a six week scan where we saw the heartbeat but we also saw another dark blob about the size of the embyo sac on the other side of my uterus. Nurse was not concerned and said its normal and some women have it. She warned me i might get bleeding and i didn't think anything of it. 

On Monday I started to get brown mucus and went into panic, kind of forgot about the blob, and thought the worse. Rang up EPU and they politely told me to relax and wait and see, won't scan unless bleeding is critical. I started thinking and remembered the blob and rang doctor to talk about it. He confirmed its a blood clot and reckons its probably dissolving and coming out. I have had brown blood in mucus on and off and the worst was last night when I saw stringy slimy bits of brown coming out, quite long. With some light pink as well. This morning it is slight again with small stringy dark brown bits. I have ( and i am sorry TMI) loose stools and diarreah as well like when my period starts. Had some cramping but not severe and could be my guts anyway. Does this all sound normal for a blood clot? Did anyone here have old blood before more came out or was it fresh blood folowed by brown? what were peoples guts like (if that is not too personal?)

I am guessing mine is smallish as it was about the size of the sac at 6 weeks, maybe a touch bigger.

You all are so brave with what you are coping with and i really admire you all and am hope that things go alright. I have booked a private scan for Tuesday as need to know whats going on, think my DH thinks I am jumping the gun as NHS scan is in three weeks. Three weeks is a lifetime to me though.

Thanks for reading this and hoping someone can give me some advice. :hugs:


----------



## emma2810

Kota said:


> well back from the OB and have no answers and have just been upset more. Again, another Dr telling me all about miscarriages and there being absoloutely nothing I can do to prevent it. Full details are in my journal but in short, I'm going to ignore him and stay on pretty much bedrest, maybe go for a short walk every couple of days if I haven't been spotting. They really don't have good bedside manner these Dr's do they??? :hissy:
> _*I believe in my pregnancy, my body and my baby. I believe that everything is going to be fine, that all will be great. and come January, I will be a mummy.*_

Kepp up this sort of attitude :) Im so glad you have this :hugs:


----------



## emma2810

Brambletess said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> I am not even in the second trimester yet but its is the only group I can find with blood clots/bleeds. I would love to join this thread if that is OK?
> 
> Miel - I recognise you from LTTTC. I was TTC for 2 1/2 years before they diagnosed blocked fallopian tubes due to past chamydial infection. That was in Jan this year. I was due to start IVF end of May but got a shock :bfp: mid may. Went into complete panic over ectopic for no other reason that I couldn't see how bubs could have made it down my tubes. After a torturous 11 day wait I found out it did. Yay. Anyway i was so pleased when you got your :bfp: but now sorry to hear you are going through this stress now. Is there any let up for us??
> 
> I had a six week scan where we saw the heartbeat but we also saw another dark blob about the size of the embyo sac on the other side of my uterus. Nurse was not concerned and said its normal and some women have it. She warned me i might get bleeding and i didn't think anything of it.
> 
> On Monday I started to get brown mucus and went into panic, kind of forgot about the blob, and thought the worse. Rang up EPU and they politely told me to relax and wait and see, won't scan unless bleeding is critical. I started thinking and remembered the blob and rang doctor to talk about it. He confirmed its a blood clot and reckons its probably dissolving and coming out. I have had brown blood in mucus on and off and the worst was last night when I saw stringy slimy bits of brown coming out, quite long. With some light pink as well. This morning it is slight again with small stringy dark brown bits. I have ( and i am sorry TMI) loose stools and diarreah as well like when my period starts. Had some cramping but not severe and could be my guts anyway. Does this all sound normal for a blood clot? Did anyone here have old blood before more came out or was it fresh blood folowed by brown? what were peoples guts like (if that is not too personal?)
> 
> I am guessing mine is smallish as it was about the size of the sac at 6 weeks, maybe a touch bigger.
> 
> You all are so brave with what you are coping with and i really admire you all and am hope that things go alright. I have booked a private scan for Tuesday as need to know whats going on, think my DH thinks I am jumping the gun as NHS scan is in three weeks. Three weeks is a lifetime to me though.
> 
> Thanks for reading this and hoping someone can give me some advice. :hugs:

:hugs:to you!:)
Re;the brown,Ive had quite a few bleeds now and its been different each time,sometimes Ive bled brown then red but others Ive had nothing then red which turned to brown,sooo its quite a hard one really.
BUT brown blood is ok as its old blood,so keep up the PMA!obv if blood becomes red contact EPU or A+E!
hope everything works out ok for you hunni!


----------



## Fluxuspoem

Hi Bramblettes - welcome here

With SCHs its absolutely normal to have quite a lot of brown CM. Stringy bits, clotty, mucus stuff they are all part of the whole thing. I personally had cramps when I had the brown bits as it was the old blood in my uterus causing mild contractions and was on paracetamol to avoid this.

I had brown stuff for a very long period of time ( I think a month and a half or two months) before it actually stopped. The hematoma is still there but reduced in size and the doctor told me that the brown stuff was that old blood coming out and not to worry about it. He specifically said, if I see any red blood to contact him right away.
Oh I forgot to say that I had loose stools till week 12 and we never found out why this happened. I actuallys till get that occasionally and not sure its SCH related.

I completely understand the need for a scan early to see what is happening. I would be the same too. Three weeks is way too long to wait. 

One suggestion could be that you ask them to measure the clot so you get a better idea of the size of it?

Big hugs, I hope you get positive news on your next scan XXX


----------



## Brambletess

Thanks Fluxuspoem and Emma2810 - I feel better for your replies. I think the loose stools is probably ok as have also had this on and off and i do suffer from IBS. Its probablly stress as well. I have a headache today as well which is stress and dehyratioin I think as haven't peed in night last few nights and my pee this mortning was really yellow so am drinking gallons today.

I think i have to get used to this brown blood as it may be my annoying friend for a while. Just another little question - the cramps you had was it a bit like period pains as well?


----------



## Fluxuspoem

Yes my cramps were like mild to medium AF pains and my doctor prescribed paracetamol to stop my uterus from contracting ( its the blood traped inside that is causing this)

Drink LOTS of water, rest and take a paracetamol to ease the pain and relax your uterus a bit. The brown is not a bad thing, for me it was actually a good thing as it reduced my hematoma size eventually.

Big hugs -XXXX-


----------



## Angelmarie

Im still bleeding bright red and had more clots this morning. The cramps dont seem to have been as bad though so thats a good thing? LO has been going crazy dancing in my tummy today though which is really reassuring :happydance:

I have booked an appointment with my GP for Monday morning to try to get a referral. Fingers crossed I might get some answers soon. It will be a week tomorrow since this patch of bleeding started and it has shown no signs of turning brown yet :cry::hissy:


----------



## Mumof42009

Angelmarie hope you get sorted hun make sure you push them, have you thought about going to the epu they might scan you? Brambletess just relax and try not to get too stressed the hospitals arent in any hurry to help ladies like us especially in the early weeks but alot of us have found by resting and taking things easy our bleeding has got better. I havent had any in a while now but i know its still there from my scans. I had alot of lose stools in 1st tri i think its just changes in your body sending you :hugs:


----------



## Brambletess

Thankyou again Fluxuspoem. I feel reassure what is going on is normal. I am hoping mine will be smaller at scan next week. You guys have reassured me more than any health professionals so far! really appreciate that :hug: as long as its this and not the dreaded M thats ok.

Angel Marie - I am hoping it turns brown for you soon and you can start to get answers. I am pleased you can feel the little one and cramps have subsided. I can't wait until i get to your stage, just over three weeks when am in second trimester.


----------



## Brambletess

Mumof42009 - thanks, i am taking it easy and watching rubbish on tv right now. Had headache this morning so felt justified in taking time off work. I have to commute an hour and 15 mins each way to work so feel tentative about doing that right until i feel comftable and less stressed. Getting there though and i think that has been through resting and getting reassurance.

I just read your post about swine flu, gosh can totally understand your worry! its the last thing you need. Hope they hurry up and get a vaccine, not that that will help women right now. :hug:


----------



## miel

sorry girls i am back..

well i meet with a really nice man ...i still have the hematoma ...it did not shrink or get bigger and i found it is only 2 cm by 2.5 cm big so ity's not to big....
he told that i should be fine as my hematoma is not behind the placenta but kind of on a good stop...he said please i really want you to feel normal and you are and should have a normal pregnancy madame ...of course when bleeding is involve you are at a higher risk but he said i think you will be just fine ...i am so relieve i really needed to hear that ! my little boy was moving so much ..he said we have a healthy baby in there and i should remember that and just to go on with the pregnancy !
so hopefully no more bleeding and this page of my pregnancy will be over!


----------



## Kota

oh meil thats so good to hear!! you must be so relieved, I'm so glad you had a positive dr that was able to give you a pleasent outlook for the rest of your pregnancy!!! congrats!


----------



## Kota

Hi Brambletess, 
The girls here are wonderful and a great source of support and comfort!!
I had a big bleed last week with clots but since then have been spotting, some days more then others, and some days pinky/red, other days brown. thankfully its becoming more coloured mucas now rather then actual spotting. 
Completely understand your need for a private scan, my next scan isn't for 4wks and at this stage it seems like a world away, I am very much contemplating getting a private scan in 2wks to ease my concerns. 
Please rest lots, I've found it makes the world of difference, both to the spotting and my ability to handle it all emotionally and mentally, I don't think I'd be able to concentrate at work at the moment. 
Sending you lots of good positive vibes!!


----------



## miel

girls when you go for your scan ask where is the location of your clot ...from i understood yesterday from my doc if the clot is not behind the placenta but rather at the end of the edge near the cervix position is better as the blood can just make his way out the vagina more easely...also something he mentioned for me hesaid ...there is no flow in your clot and that is good...he think a vein from the placenta may have pop and create the clot...i did ask for bed rest ...he confirm to me one more time if i have a active bleed sure it 's better to rest but if i dont there is no reason for ...i do have to admit i did took a week of when i was bleeding but when it turn to brown i went back to the shop...i do a lot at the shop , water bucket etc...and it did no matter for me i guess...


----------



## Brambletess

Thanks Kota, am off work too, but will go back Monday if blood is slight and brown like today. We are exactly the same dates i see, my ticker is one day out and haven't bothered to change it. Good to know someone on the same path as me.

You are right about needing it emotionally as much as anything. I can't bear being there if i feel worried, it makes me feel so vulnerable.


----------



## Brambletess

Kota - private scan, go for it as 4 weeks is a long time. You won't pay more than 100 for it.


----------



## Kota

Yeah, I'm thinking so, although need to work out the costs, my OH finishes up his job tomorrow and doesn't have another one as yet, plus with me not working at the moment I can't really justify spending the £80 on a scan, He's got an interview tomorrow morning though so if that goes well then perhaps it will be more possible.


----------



## Brambletess

Kota - Good luck for OH's interview. I know what you mean when there is nothing guaranteed coming in, its not easy to spend money on somethng which isn't necessary but on the other hand you know will make you feel better. My DH can't make the scan as he is only one in work that day and he needs to be there as big geeky IT stuff is happening. My Mum cannot confirm as my sister has indicated she may need my Mum to come and stay and she is such a difficult person it would go down like a ton of sh*t if she couldn't because of me. Sigh. Can maybe get Mother in Law but she lives in Plymouth and always get the public bus to stay with us which takes at least 5 hours more like 6! she has a perfectly servicable car but is scared to go on the motorway and plus the bus is free! Then there is going alone, which is fine, but if it is bad news am not sure how that would be. Praying my Mum will be around.


----------



## Brambletess

Hiya

Had some more bleeding this morning that was pink almost red. Thats the most i have had so far, which is a bit stressful. That coupled with my lessening of symptoms is making me fear the worst. Rang EPU again and they didn't fob me off this time and have booked me in for Monday. So I don't have to pay for scan now which is good as we don't really have money to spare anyway. Plus i feel happier going there as they know me and if it is bad news they can deal with it much better. Will be a long weekend though. Hope everyone else is ok.


----------



## Kota

Pleased you got a scan sorted for Monday, and I'm sure you'll see your bean bouncing around in there, remember the 10wk time is when the placenta is taking over so it's normal to begin 'losing' all your pregnancy symptoms. Will be keeping my fingers crossed for you, take it very easy over the weekend and I hope the bleeding stops quickly.


----------



## jennifer34rn

Just checking in:) well,my bleeding has become all brown with lots of clots..Im praying this means things are healing. Its gonna drive me crazy having to wait til july 8th for another u/s.


----------



## Proudmom2

Hi everyone,

I am new to the thread hope it's ok that I pop in. I am currently pregnant with #3 and found out two weeks ago I have a 3cm Sch. I had never heard of these types of clots before and never had any thing like this in my two previous pregnancies. I am fortunate to work in an Emergency Room and happen to be friends with my OB. She is very personable and answers any questions I have. I am sorry to hear that some of the other MDs you are all seeing havent been very helpful. I have another ultrasound on the 23rd to determine if the Sch has reabsorbed or grown. I am 11 weeks now and I have not experienced any bleeding but have had minimal cramping. Congratulations on all of your pregnancies I wish you all luck.

Amy


----------



## jennifer34rn

hi amy:) welcome to our little group,I love the ladies here and Im sure you will too. Its great that you havent had any bleeding:) Im not sure what your dr. told you but I found that not lifting anything and no sex made me stop bleeding and really calmed my cramping down. 3 cm is pretty small,I hope its gone very soon:)


----------



## emma2810

:hi:
Well so far today,for the 1st time in months,I have pretty normal CM :happydance: (fx it'll stay that way and I havent jinxed myself)
Im really prayng that this is my clot all gone and from now on everything will run smoothly.

Miel~they said to me my clot was directly above my cervix and nowhere near the placenta or baby so thats fab news for us both :hugs:

brambletess-good luck on monday darling!PMA!

Proudmom2-:hiiii,3cm isnt to big and the fact that you aren't bleeding is good:thumpup: and the fact the you know an OB is brilliant.you can supply us with lots of info :rofl:

hope you all have problem free pregnancys from now on!Im thinking and praying for us all!bug hugs everyone :hugs:


----------



## Kota

Well pleased to say that I haven't had any spotting since Wed evening! :happydance: Not even coloured CM! I'm going to head out tomorrow for a few hours and see how I go, lots of movement and walking around seems to aggravate the spotting so I'm really hoping thats not the case or I'm going to freak again. :hissy: 

Sounds llike things are going well for a few people which is fantastic!
Hi Amy!! Great that you have close friends you can speak to and get an informed honest medical opinion!!


----------



## miel

hello AMY! my doctor told me some ladies do bleed because of the hematoma and some dont ..it's good your clot is only 3 cm ..i think it is consider small...

i am so glad we all starting to get a break a little ..or maybe the fact that we now have this little group it's less stressful and i feel like i can handle way more from now on:)

thank you ladies from being here !
have a great and relaxing week end !


----------



## jennifer34rn

Im 19 weeks today:) Its been 5 weeks since my hemorrhage! i know my sch was bigger at my last u/s but for 3 days now all Ive had is brown clots...nothing red at all:)


----------



## miel

jennifer34rn said:


> Im 19 weeks today:) Its been 5 weeks since my hemorrhage! i know my sch was bigger at my last u/s but for 3 days now all Ive had is brown clots...nothing red at all:)

Happy 19 weeks sweetie!!!:happydance:


----------



## Fluxuspoem

Hi Jennifer 

So happy to hear you are having only brown CM and congrats on 19weeks milestone :happydance:

x


----------



## Fluxuspoem

Amy 

Welcome to our lovely group! I hope your SCH resolves quick and you get excellent news on your next scan!

HUGS X


----------



## Mumof42009

Hiya Everyone 

Im back im doing fine, had some brown blood past few days and cramps but think its understandable with everything thats been going on. Thanks for the support emma and Fluxuspoem love you both xx:hi: to the new ladies who have joined us amy its a good thing theres been on bleeding as you have more chance of it dissolving xx :hugs:


----------



## Brambletess

Hi everyone

Unfortunately for me I miscarried early this morning. My bleeding got worse last night with painful period type pains. Then I woke up at 4ish went to the loo and loads started coming out. Later I passed two big clots at seperate times with grey and pink tissue in them. Still bleeding but its died down now and pain has gone. I feel strangely calm although have cried but I can't change what has happened. Thanks for all your advice but it was probably a cooincidence with the clot. Glad to read a few of you are a lot more stable now x


----------



## Kota

Oh Brambletess, I'm so so sorry to hear that, my thoughts are with you. Are you still going to go for your scan tomorrow? :hugs:


----------



## Mumof42009

Brambletess so so sorry for you darling xxx


----------



## Brambletess

Hi everyone

Unfortunately for me I miscarried early this morning. My bleeding got worse last night with painful period type pains. Then I woke up at 4ish went to the loo and loads started coming out. Later I passed two big clots at seperate times with grey and pink tissue in them. Still bleeding but its died down now and pain has gone. I feel strangely calm although have cried but I can't change what has happened. Thanks for all your advice but it was probably a cooincidence with the clot. Glad to read a few of you are a lot more stable now x


----------



## Fluxuspoem

Brambletess I am so sorry honey! I really think that you should go to the EPU tomorrow anyway.

I passed massive clots and other tissue when I had my bleeding incident too but it wasnt a miscarriage. Did you get confirmation from docs on that?

x


----------



## Angelmarie

I am so sorry to hear your sad news, Brambletess :cry:

Thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## miel

Brambetless..i am deeply sorry for your loss ..:cry::hugs:


----------



## Proudmom2

Thanks everyone for your warm welcome!! It is nice to have others who even know what an sch is. I have my second ultrasound today to see if the hematoma has grown so wish me luck. I get the official results on thursday at my OBs office but I will pop back on later and let you all know what I saw. Thanks again for all your comments it's very reassuring.

Jennifer34m- Congrats on reaching 19 wks + that is awesome. 

Brambletess- I am truely sorry for your loss your in my prayers!
-Amy-


----------



## Proudmom2

So baby looks great!! I will post the ultrasound pic later once I am back home but Hematoma is still there :( I get the exact dimensions tomorrow at OB apt. Hopefully everything looks ok. Hope everyone elses pregnancies are going well. 

:)


----------



## miel

Proudmom2 said:


> So baby looks great!! I will post the ultrasound pic later once I am back home but Hematoma is still there :( I get the exact dimensions tomorrow at OB apt. Hopefully everything looks ok. Hope everyone elses pregnancies are going well.
> 
> :)

i am glad the baby looked fine:0..last time i had my scan my hematoma was there but it was in a better position and did not grew...so hopefully yours will be the same!:hugs: 
good luck!


----------



## Babydinosaur

Help, I am new to this. I believe myself to be 7 weeks and 4 days pregnant however this is based on a pill induced LMP, however I know that my latest time of conception would be the 21st of May so I can't be far off. I had a heavy bleed at 7 weeks and went to the ER, the bleed only lasted an hour and the following day I was sent for a scan, the scan identified a sac, the yolk sac and a fetal pole but no heartbeat and it only measured about 6 weeks. I had a transvaginal ultrasound as well and that could not detect a heartbeat. A follow up scan has been booked for a week today. The evening after the scan I had another bright red bleed and passed a large clot, I couldn't bring myself to look at the detail but it was big, 5cm x 1cm and quite dark red, I only bled for a few minutes before it stoped and turned dark. I called the maternity ward and the nurse told me I sounded like I had miscarried. The following morning I called the GAU and she said I may have just passed a clot and there was evidence of a small haematoma on my scan - could this cause such a large clot? I have had a tiny bit of red spotting a couple of times since but nothing significant. I am so scared, the baby doesn't seem big enough for its dates and no discernable heartbeat, plus the bleeding and the large clot, what if it was something else, next friday seems such a long time away. Can anyone offer any reassurance?


----------



## Angelmarie

Welcome to the site :) 

As many of the ladies on here will tell you - we have all had considerable bleeding (including with clots) and cramping and things have turned out ok. I think that the bleeding you have experienced is very possibly due to the hematoma and does not necessarily mean that you have miscarried. Have you got any symptoms? 

I myself have been bleeding this time for two weeks with clots and tremendous pain and the blood has always been bright red. I have had several scans and the baby is fine. 

I think that nothing will reassure you until you have had that second scan. I know it seems like a long time to wait but just take it easy and rest as much as possible and hopefully they will be able to shed some light on it for you when you go back. 

All the luck in the world :hugs:


----------



## jennifer34rn

Ladies, Im hoping I dont jinx myself by saying this but I actually feel like a normal pregnant lady:) My cramps are almost gone, Ive had normal cm for 2 days now and baby is kicking away...and tomorrow Im 20 weeks!!! I dont see the peri until july 8th but Im optimistic for the first time since my hemorrhage:):)


----------



## shelleylu

Hey ladies,

Firstly can I say hello and Im so sorry for the awful time some of you girls have been through - sending you lots of hugs and dust xx

I may have suffered a sch early in this pregnancy so I know some of your woes. I had a lot of one sided pain at 6-7 weeks and went for a scan. They found a big cyst on my ovary, but also a weird area inside my uterus. Nobody had ever seen anything like it before - which is not always what you want to hear when you're scared on a sonographers table!

Anyway I had a lot of scans over the course of 2 months - never any bleeding though. The weird area changed shape and even looked like the moon at one stage! Still nobody could diagnose what it could be. 

I know I ov'd twice the month I concieved, and a MW suggested it may have been a twin that bled out into the womb after not surviving. Another consultant suggested sch too. After reading about it - its sounds about right.

Anyway, to cut the long story short, at 13 wks I had a detailed scan in a specialist fetal medicine centre and low and behold it had disappeared! 

Since then everything has gone fine. Had a few minor hiccups, but LO is well and truely on her way. I just wanted to share my story incase any of you girls are worried. I know its a horrible time and very scary, but try and stay positive. Also I found if you're not getting the answers you want - ask for them! These consultants are soo keen to brush people off with medical terms sometimes..... xxxx


----------



## miel

jennifer34rn said:


> Ladies, Im hoping I dont jinx myself by saying this but I actually feel like a normal pregnant lady:) My cramps are almost gone, Ive had normal cm for 2 days now and baby is kicking away...and tomorrow Im 20 weeks!!! I dont see the peri until july 8th but Im optimistic for the first time since my hemorrhage:):)

that is so wonderful !!:hugs: i feel the same way..except i haven't feel the baby yet:(...it may just be to early for me so..


----------



## jamisears

I have been reading a lot on hematomas since I was diagnosed with one but can't seem to find anyone with a similar story. I was diagnosed at 9 1/2 weeks with a 4inch by 4 inch hematoma which now at 15 weeks has grown to 8 1/2 inches by 4 inches by 3 1/2 inches (yep that's right, they measure mine in inches). I haven't read of anyone else with one this large. I was told our baby boy had a 50% of living and that if I even wanted to keep those odds I needed to be on bed rest. The other thing that I can't find anyone with a similar story is that the doctors said this is threatening to MY life. Has anyone else been told this? I was told by 2 doctors and one nurse that I could die if I wasn't careful. I'm just looking for someone that's been told anything similar to me. Thanks!


----------



## jennifer34rn

I was told that my sch could be life threatening, and if I hemorrhaged and they couldnt get the bleeding to stop that they would have to end the pregnancy to save my life. I know a woman who just lost her little boy at 23 weeks because she wouldnt stop hemorrhaging and after 2 blood transfusions they thought they were gonna lose her. Luckily, this is the eception to the rule and most sch pregnancies continue to term:)


----------



## Mumof42009

I think alot of us have been told that they are life threatening but we are remaining postitive, im sorry to hear yours is so big do you know where your sch is? Theres a group on yahoo for sch alot of us are joined on that as well, have they spoke to you about having regular scans to check on the sch? Mine had got bigger on my last scan but im also high risk for placenta abruption as had 3 already so im counting and willing the weeks away so my little man gets bigger. sending you :hugs: xx


----------



## Mumof42009

jennifer34rn said:


> I was told that my sch could be life threatening, and if I hemorrhaged and they couldnt get the bleeding to stop that they would have to end the pregnancy to save my life. I know a woman who just lost her little boy at 23 weeks because she wouldnt stop hemorrhaging and after 2 blood transfusions they thought they were gonna lose her. Luckily, this is the eception to the rule and most sch pregnancies continue to term:)

Wow 20 weeks today :happydance::happydance::happydance: congrats hun xx


----------



## Babydinosaur

I haven't had any symptoms of miscarriage other than the bleeding, the first nurse I spoke to stated it probably was a miscarriage which stressed me out quite a bit, however the second was more reassuring, I hadn't met with her and didn't know I had a small haematoma until speaking to her and her checking my notes, the nurse I had seen after my scan didn't mention it. I guess the bigger concern is probably the size of the foetus for my dates. 6 days until the follow up scan and every second feels like a minute! My other worry is my lack of overall symptoms, nothing that has disappeared, just a lack of anything, my breasts are a little sore but no nausea, no tiredness, my stomach feels like it is getting firmer but I guess this could be the case even if I have miscarried. Fingers crossed for everyone else that it all turns out ok.


----------



## jennifer34rn

woohoo!!! My first milestone...20 weeks:) I didnt know if I would make it here or not but thank God here it is:):)


----------



## Mumof42009

Just found this so get drinking ladies Is there anything else I can do?
Drink lots of water! It?s a good idea to consume at least a half a gallon a day (8 8-oz. glasses). You?ve probably heard that people are often dehydrated and don?t realize it. (This is a common cause of headaches.) Not getting enough water may cause mild contractions in the uterus, which can be dangerous. So keep yourself well-hydrated!


----------



## Kota

jennifer34rn said:


> woohoo!!! My first milestone...20 weeks:) I didnt know if I would make it here or not but thank God here it is:):)


Congrats on reaching 20 wks!! :happydance:


----------



## Fluxuspoem

jennifer34rn said:


> woohoo!!! My first milestone...20 weeks:) I didnt know if I would make it here or not but thank God here it is:):)

Congratulations Jennifer!! :hugs:


----------



## Fluxuspoem

Babydinosaur said:


> I haven't had any symptoms of miscarriage other than the bleeding, the first nurse I spoke to stated it probably was a miscarriage which stressed me out quite a bit, however the second was more reassuring, I hadn't met with her and didn't know I had a small haematoma until speaking to her and her checking my notes, the nurse I had seen after my scan didn't mention it. I guess the bigger concern is probably the size of the foetus for my dates. 6 days until the follow up scan and every second feels like a minute! My other worry is my lack of overall symptoms, nothing that has disappeared, just a lack of anything, my breasts are a little sore but no nausea, no tiredness, my stomach feels like it is getting firmer but I guess this could be the case even if I have miscarried. Fingers crossed for everyone else that it all turns out ok.


Lack of symptoms is not a definite sign of miscarriage, the only real way to know is by ultrasound I am afraid. I've had a missed miscarriage in the past and had more pregnancy symptoms than what I do now that the baby is OK.

Dont stress yourself about things that dont exist they really dont mean a lot at all.

Good luck with your scan, its a long wait I know but I am hoping that the days will pass quicker for you XX


----------



## jamisears

Jennifer34RN- they said it's between the uterus and the placents, which isn't good. 

I aslo was wondering if any of you ladies doctors have said anything about delivering early? From what I've read a baby born at 32 weeks has a 90% of living. To me a 90% over a 50% of living is way better odds. Plus have any of your doctors said whether you can have the baby naturally? I know my hematoma is bigger than most. I would think having the baby would rupture it, and dumping 3 or more cups of blood on a baby can't be good. I would save all these questions for the specialist, but I don't go back for 2 weeks. Plus last time he didn't let me ask ANY questions. He just walked in, told me my baby had a 50% chance of living, and if I wanted to keep those odds to be on bed rest and then walked out. I was not impressed to say the least. Unfortunately that is the only office that has dealt with hematomas, and I still have to drive an hour to go there. Anyways, info would be appreciated.
thanks!


----------



## Mumof42009

jamisears said:


> Jennifer34RN- they said it's between the uterus and the placents, which isn't good.
> 
> I aslo was wondering if any of you ladies doctors have said anything about delivering early? From what I've read a baby born at 32 weeks has a 90% of living. To me a 90% over a 50% of living is way better odds. Plus have any of your doctors said whether you can have the baby naturally? I know my hematoma is bigger than most. I would think having the baby would rupture it, and dumping 3 or more cups of blood on a baby can't be good. I would save all these questions for the specialist, but I don't go back for 2 weeks. Plus last time he didn't let me ask ANY questions. He just walked in, told me my baby had a 50% chance of living, and if I wanted to keep those odds to be on bed rest and then walked out. I was not impressed to say the least. Unfortunately that is the only office that has dealt with hematomas, and I still have to drive an hour to go there. Anyways, info would be appreciated.
> thanks!

Hi 

Ive been told my chances of having an early delivery are very high they wont even say how far in the pregnancy i am going to go so i take a week at a time, i have had 3 abruptions already and ive got an sch with this pregnancy, blood clotting problems,complete placenta previa every week i get through is a bonus to me cause i know my baby will be stronger. If your baby was born at 32 weeks your baby has a very good chance of survival 2 even if baby arrived early they have a good chance ive had 28 weeker and two 32 weekers and yes they were ill but you wouldnt think they were premature now looking at them. 
Its not saying your sch is going to rupture when you give birth if you end up having your baby early theres a high chance you will have a c-section.

Hope this helps you a little xx:hugs:


----------



## emma2810

Im sooooo fed up :( just when i think things are getting better they get worse :cry: Ive had clots monday and today :( not really much bleeding but clots ranging from 20p size to 50p if not a bit bigger.
really praying baby is fine and all bleeding and clots stop!
feeling a bit :(
thought all this would have stopped by now :( xxx


----------



## Babydinosaur

I have my fingers crossed for you that everything is ok, I have had some old blood passing over the past few days, that has been enough to send me into a frenzy, roll on fridays scan. I have read up on many cases where bleeding, clots and discharge have continued until the end of the second trimester but the pregnancy has been ok despite the Mum going insane with worry and frustration and every day that passes is another day stronger. Hope it all works out


dust:


----------



## miel

emma2810 said:


> Im sooooo fed up :( just when i think things are getting better they get worse :cry: Ive had clots monday and today :( not really much bleeding but clots ranging from 20p size to 50p if not a bit bigger.
> really praying baby is fine and all bleeding and clots stop!
> feeling a bit :(
> thought all this would have stopped by now :( xxx

:hugs:hang in there sweetie..i read on your journal that you can hear baby heart beats..its a good sign..maybe the hematoma it's just evacuating...:hugs:


----------



## Mumof42009

Emma Hope everything goes ok at the hospital please keep us informed when you can sending you massive hugs :hugs:
(Thread over in 2nd tri)


----------



## Fluxuspoem

Emma my sweet, I hpe everything went OK at the A&E. 

I am so worried and looking forward hearing news from you, hope they are positive!

Big hugs and PMA your way sweetie

XX


----------



## emma2810

Thanks everyone,turned out to be the darn blood clot again!thankfully not the baby or placenta!Ive started a new thread 2nd tri.
Thanks for all your support,looks like this bleeding is going to drag on longer than expected,Im kid of prepared for that now after seeing a wonderful reassuring consultant today.
Hope everyone else is doing good :) :hugs:


----------



## jennifer34rn

Im so glad everything is ok:) xxxooo


----------



## jennifer34rn

Happy 4th of july (almost lol) enjoy the fireworks:)


----------



## Mumof42009

Happy 21 weeks jennifer :happydance::happydance:


----------



## emma2810

:) Happy 21 weeks :happydance:
What happens over there on the 4th July?nothing special ove rhear Im afraid :( although I wish it was would be nice to have some sort of holiday!


----------



## miel

happy 4th July!!!

not doing much...i am actually working at my shop today ...:(


----------



## jennifer34rn

emma2810 said:


> :) Happy 21 weeks :happydance:
> What happens over there on the 4th July?nothing special ove rhear Im afraid :( although I wish it was would be nice to have some sort of holiday!

fireworks were last night where I live, and then theres usually alot of picnics this weekend (and to much drinking *lol*)


----------



## Mumof42009

Can we all send wishes to emma, shes back in hospital there keeping her in overnight due to heavy bleeding babe keeping everything crossed for you and know everything will be fine, i will keep you all updated when she texts me xx


----------



## jennifer34rn

lots of prayers with her and the baby...let us know when you hear something


----------



## Fluxuspoem

*HI everyone

I have an update from Emma!

She is OK and had a scan and baby is also very well.

The doctors couldnt locate the hematoma in her uterus so she is hoping that this is the last of the blood clot but they may keep her in as they are concerned regarding the amount of blood she has lost so far.

I will keep you posted when I have further updates but ITS ALL GOOD and our girl and buba are holding strong.

XXX*


----------



## Fluxuspoem

*Hi everyone

I just want to let you know that two of our members Angelmarie and Emma2810 have been bleeding ongoing for the past few days and are both going shortly or gone already in their respective hospitals. I just read this on Angelmaries' journal, and have been in contact with Emma by txt since yesteday.

Angelmarie is probably on her way now, and Emma has been in hospital all night last night and I think they kept her in as I havent had any updates from her since last night.

Both girls have been passing big clots and haven been having red and brown heavy flow.

If I hear anything further I will let you know.

My biggest prayers with you and your babies, lots and lots of love

x*


----------



## jennifer34rn

I will keep praying for both of them and their little ones xxoo


----------



## Babydinosaur

Alas it is all over for me this time, I was in hospital over the weekend having a medically managed miscarriage. The scan on friday showed the are of bleeding had worsened signficantly and there was no hope going forward. I have my fingers crossed for all of you that everything turns out well. Good luck!


----------



## Angelmarie

Babydinosaur said:


> Alas it is all over for me this time, I was in hospital over the weekend having a medically managed miscarriage. The scan on friday showed the are of bleeding had worsened signficantly and there was no hope going forward. I have my fingers crossed for all of you that everything turns out well. Good luck!

So sorry to hear this. I hope you are ok. Keep your chin up.

Sending lots of thoughts and :hugs:

Take care xXx


----------



## jennifer34rn

Im so sorry xxoo


----------



## Mumof42009

I am so sorry babydinosaur :hugs:

I havent heard from emma yet today but will update when i do, i hope everyone else is doing well angelmarie i hope everything is ok darling :hugs: xx


----------



## Angelmarie

Still bleeding but I guess thats just going to be part of this pregnancy so Im ok really - I have been really strict with my bed rest today so hopefully that will help. 

Thank you :hugs:


----------



## Fluxuspoem

babydinosaur I am so very sorry for your loss :hugs: xxx


----------



## Fluxuspoem

Ladies

Not sure if you have seen Emma's post on 2nd trimester but she is now back from hospital at home and resting.

She will probably update you all when she is back online and strong, but for now just to let you know that Emma and bubs are both OK

x


----------



## Proudmom2

Babydinosaur- I am truely sorry for your loss!


----------



## jennifer34rn

I saw the peri today for a u/s and the baby is measuing great, he is right at 21wks 4 days and weighs a pound:) The bad news is that my sch grew to 10 cm x 7 cm and the peri said he is greatly concerned that my water will break prematurely and I will have to spend along time in the hospital trying to keep the baby in long enough to survive. He also said my risk of hemorrhaging during labor is much higher than usual and a vaginal birth might be to risky. They also found something new, there is a"bulging" where the umbilical cord enters the placenta, and he didnt know if it was another bleed or not but he said it could compromise the babys growth and cause a placenta abruption. I cant quit crying,I have been feeling good and the bleeding stopped a week ago...I thought I was gonna get great news.Has anyone else had a problem where the umbilical cord attatches to the placenta?? I feel helpless:(


----------



## Proudmom2

jennifer34rn - I am sorry you had a bad scan. Did he say if he was going to check again to see if it goes down? I am crossing my fingers for you I know it can be scarey but I am hopeful you and the baby will hold on strong!! you are both in my prayers! Keep in touch.


----------



## Fluxuspoem

jennifer34rn said:


> I saw the peri today for a u/s and the baby is measuing great, he is right at 21wks 4 days and weighs a pound:) The bad news is that my sch grew to 10 cm x 7 cm and the peri said he is greatly concerned that my water will break prematurely and I will have to spend along time in the hospital trying to keep the baby in long enough to survive. He also said my risk of hemorrhaging during labor is much higher than usual and a vaginal birth might be to risky. They also found something new, there is a"bulging" where the umbilical cord enters the placenta, and he didnt know if it was another bleed or not but he said it could compromise the babys growth and cause a placenta abruption. I cant quit crying,I have been feeling good and the bleeding stopped a week ago...I thought I was gonna get great news.Has anyone else had a problem where the umbilical cord attatches to the placenta?? I feel helpless:(

Hi Jennifer

I am so sorry to hear that your hematoma has grown bigger.

Excellent news about your baby is growing so well. I do believe that your baby is a fighter and that even with the potential problems detected, things will be OK. 

I just want to send you lots of positive vibes and will keep you and baby in my prayers sweetie, things will get better, they must do!

Big hugs XX


----------



## jennifer34rn

Proudmom2 said:


> jennifer34rn - I am sorry you had a bad scan. Did he say if he was going to check again to see if it goes down? I am crossing my fingers for you I know it can be scarey but I am hopeful you and the baby will hold on strong!! you are both in my prayers! Keep in touch.

I see the peri again for another u/s aug.10th. Im not sure if I can wait that long though,I might have to beg my doctor for one sooner.


----------



## miel

Jennifer:hugs:hang in there sweetie..concentrate on the fact that so fast your baby is doing great ...:hugs:and if you encounter some more problem like what the peri mentioned to you know that now the hospital have great technology to help us and our babies to have the best chance possible...(that what mine said and i did find it really reassuring :).
hang in there..

Babydinosor ..so deeply sorry for you loss:hug:


----------



## Angelmarie

Jennifer - I am sorry it wasnt all good news at your appointment but your baby is growing and doing well!!! 

I hope that things go smoothly for you, hun. I dont blame you for trying to get an appointment before August! It would drive me mad waiting! 

i think Flux is right - your LO is obviously a fighter and Ive got a really good feeling that everything will be ok. 

:hug:


----------



## Proudmom2

That does seem like a long time to wait :( I would ask for one alittle sooner I'm sure he wanted time to give the sch a chance to change but a whole month seems alittle far fetched. Crossing My fingers for you!! :hugs:


----------



## Fluxuspoem

*I am posting this on behalf of Emma but I am so upset, this is just so difficult.

Emma was bleeding last night and had to go to hospital where she started having contractions. She delivered her beautiful angel this morning. A perfect little boy. Andrew was on her side all the time and he was a huge support to her, and at the moment they are trying to find the strength to deal with this huge loss.

Emma will organise a funeral for her little angel, her perfect little boy.

Please pray for Emma and her angel. 

Emma my prayers are with you and your family. I wish I was there to hug you my lovely friend.

Alex *


----------



## Angelmarie

I wrote in Emma's journal but just wanted to write a note here too - 

Thinking of you at this very sad time. It just isnt fair and it is a total shock. :cry:

All the love in the world :hugs:


----------



## Mumof42009

why oh why does this keep happening emma im am so so sorry, im hurting for you babe. :cry: xx


----------



## jennifer34rn

Im so sorry for the loss of your son emma, I hope you can find peace in this awful time xxxoo


----------



## Mumof42009

Hiya Ladies 

im going to pm you all with something me and Fluxuspoem are doing, if any of you want to be involded pm one of us back so we can sort all details out.

Thanks sending everyone massive hugs at this hard time xx

Fluxuspoem, Emma has a truely amazing friend in you youve been the rock she needed and hope we can all carry on supporting each other through the hard times we are all going through. xx


----------



## Proudmom2

Emma2810
I am so very sorry for your loss hun! It breaks my heart to hear you've lost your little one. I am at work trying not to cry all over the keyboard as I write this! You are in my prayers! Take care. 

amy


----------



## emma2810

Thanks ladies :hugs:
You have all been such wonderful friends for me,always filling me with hope despite all the problems Ive been through.
I wish each and everyone of you very happy and healthy pregnancy,I will continue to follow :) and hopefully I'll be back on thepregnancy forums with my own soon enough!FX!

Thanks again girls :hugs:


----------



## Proudmom2

Take care hun!!! Hope to see you back on here soon ;)


----------



## jennifer34rn

I hope your back here in no time:):) hugs xxoo


----------



## ctrpmom

Hi, all. Hoping to get some wisdom or just plain empathy from others with the same issue. Little background: I'm 41. I have a 25 yr old and a 3 yr old. A miscarriage a year and a half ago. LMP: May 14, 2009. I keep carefuly track of my cycles since the m/c, so I'm 99.9 % sure about the date. Went to the dr for u/s on 7-8-09 and was told that I'm measuring at the time 5 wks, 6 days (Off by two weeks by my count.) Also, I have a large SCH and no, absolutely no bleeding; light cramps here and there but no bleeding. My concern is this SCH and the measuring of the fetus. Also, I hate that the drs are so elusive in giving you information.


----------



## Proudmom2

ctrpmom-welcome! Do you know what the measurments are for the sch? did they say if and when they are planning another scan? When I found my sch at 8.5 wks it was bigger than the baby itself but so far baby is fine. I have also not had any bleeding and only minor cramping. If they dont give you specifics I would recommend you aquire acopy of your ultrasound results and it will list in detail all results found.


----------



## jennifer34rn

hopefully they planned another u/s for you within 2 weeks. I was the same way as you, knew to the exact day when I concieved. How large was the sch? and I wouldnt be surprised if you do start bleeding, especially if they told you its a large sch. Im sorry its just a waiting game for you right now,but another u/s in acouple weeks is about the only way to know if the baby is growing and has a heartbeat. I will pray you get great news!! xxoo


----------



## miel

i am going for my next scan on thursday....since i haven't have any bleeding for over 5 weeks now...i really really hope that my blood clot is gone:)!


----------



## jennifer34rn

I hope so to:) I will be thinking of you...praying for good news!!


----------



## Fluxuspoem

I hope so too Miel, here's to some excellent news on your scan x


----------



## Angelmarie

Fingers crossed, Miel! 5 weeks without bleeding sounds promising to me! :hugs:


----------



## ctrpmom

Awwww, Thank you so much for responding. That means so much to mean. I wasn't sure what to expect. They didn't give me measurements but I do have two u/s pix but I don't know how to read it. The one pix with the hematoma and the fetus in it says 6 cm on the side of the pix. The other pix which shows and labels the fetus with stars says at the bottom * 0.31 cm. I'm assuming that's the fetus and the 6cm on the side the hematoma or the -- I don't honestly know. Has anyone heard of IUGR, intrauterine growth restriction? I might just be worrying myself for no reason b/c I found this on the internet b/c I was so worried about the size of the fetus. Like I said, I keep careful track of my cycles. OHHHHH, and they said I ovulated or conceived on June 10th. (My records say May 28th.) AND crazy, I got three positive urine tests on June 18th, 8 days after conceiving if you use their dates. Is that possible?


----------



## Angelmarie

I cant answer all your questions but I got my :bfp: 8 days after ovulation using my dates - 5 days if you use u/s dates! (I know my dates are 100% right though).

You may well start to bleed and to be honest it is my understanding that it it might be better you do...? That way the clot bleeds out rather than remain in utero with chances of growth...? 

How are they monitoring you, hun? :hugs:


----------



## jennifer34rn

8 dpo would be extremely early..usually the egg doesnt implant that early and to have enough hcg for a+ hpt, that seems odd.

As for iugr, I dont think thats usually a issue that early in pregnancy. Im still praying you get great news:)


----------



## Angelmarie

Yeh it is quite unusual to get a positive hpt at 8 days but I definitively did - the link to my chart is in my sig... it wasnt a really really strong one but there was a definite line. So, although fairly uncommon it is possible :hugs:


----------



## Mumof42009

Hiya ladies havent been in here for ages so thought drop by and say hi to you all:hugs:
Miel hope you scan goes well today and the clot has gone :hugs:
Ive got my scan as well soon so im hopeing they tell me the clot has gone and placenta has shifted itself to were it should be even though said was little chance but can always hope! x


----------



## jennifer34rn

I will be praying you both get great news today at your u/s:):)


----------



## ctrpmom

Hi, all. I apologize for the delay. I, too, thought that 8 days was too early but dr said it's possible. Also I do have an u/s on Monday. thank goodness. I'll fill you in then


----------



## ctrpmom

Just logged on and wondering how everyone is feelig today. It's pretty quiet. Me, I'm anxious. Monday can't get here soon enough. I, too, am hoping for good news. May I ask a question: Aside from my age and all, on Monday, if the clot has reduced and the baby has grown, am I still considered High Risk per se and will I still be on light duty? What has been y'all's experience. I have yet to tell my family in TX b/c the hardest part last time I had a m/c was having to call everyone and having to explain over and over again what happened. Any suggestions? 
I've been thinking and praying for Miel and Mumof42009. Do we know how they're doing? I hope all went well.


----------



## jennifer34rn

my peri said I will be high risk and on modified bedrest the whole pregnancy because if the sch remains for along time (I still have mine at 23 weeks, and its 10 cm x 7cm) that the sch already weakened the sac and Im at a high risk for prom and preterm labor.


----------



## miel

Mumof42009 said:


> Hiya ladies havent been in here for ages so thought drop by and say hi to you all:hugs:
> Miel hope you scan goes well today and the clot has gone :hugs:
> Ive got my scan as well soon so im hopeing they tell me the clot has gone and placenta has shifted itself to were it should be even though said was little chance but can always hope! x

looks like the clot is not here for me:)...and my placenta had lift up as well ...so funny as it' is the first thing my husband noticed as soon the picture became clear...every time the staff ask him if he is a doctor as he can tell right way what is what....as for me it was take me a little while to figure the scan out :).
i am still waiting on my doctor to call to confirm everything is fine so...

you are all so wonderful i wish everything turn out fine for every single of you ladies:hugs:


----------



## Fluxuspoem

Congratulations Miel taht is wonderful news XX


----------



## jennifer34rn

miel, that is so wonderful!!! I hope the rest of your pregnancy is perfect:)


----------



## jennifer34rn

Im hoping since all is quiet around there that means good news for everyone:) It has been over 2 weeks now since I quit bleeding and Im almost at 24 weeks:):) Hope everyone is doing great!!


----------



## miel

jennifer34rn said:


> Im hoping since all is quiet around there that means good news for everyone:) It has been over 2 weeks now since I quit bleeding and Im almost at 24 weeks:):) Hope everyone is doing great!!

24 weeks is a great great milestone for us... i can't wait to get there myself :thumbup:

Nothing much to report on my side ....a little bit tired today so ...but i feel baby moving more and more :)


----------



## Mumof42009

Hi all you lovely ladies 

Im bit of a stranger in here these days, i had a small bleed last week turned out to be a uti which i was happy wasnt nothing serious. I have an appointment next week with clincal lead about the care ive received so far in my pregnancy and the following week i have a scan to check growth and if the bleed is still there so fx crossed its gone.
Glad that the bleeding has settled for you all and Jennifer happy 24 weeks i will get in there early xx


----------



## ctrpmom

Hello, Ladies. Here I am the night before my surgery and wasn't sure whether to post my news or not. I certainly don't want to ruin any good feelings. However, I thought that academically it's probably helpful for someone in a similar situation as mine. 
I know that that's what I looked for on here, someone similar. I went to the dr on Mon and it turns out that there was no heart beat and that the baby still measured 5w6d, same as ten days prior. The bleed had gotten bigger. However, I don't think that the bleed had anything to do with losing the baby. That I suppose was due to my age (41.) One thing is certain though, my dates were correct. B/c the baby with a heartbeat measured 5w6d on July 8, they thought my dates had to be wrong. But I was 99.99999% certain. I suppose the baby stopped growing at 5w6d and I should have measured 7w6d by my dates. Just makes me wonder how there was a heartbeat and yet it stopped growing two weeks prior? Anyway, I am so happy that you all had great news to report. May God Bless all of you and your families. Evelyn


----------



## Angelmarie

So sorry to hear this sad news, Evelyn. 

Thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## jennifer34rn

Im so sorry evelyn xxoo


----------



## MrsPlaud

I cant say how happy I am to have found this! I had massive bleeding at 8 weeks...after going to the ER they told me the baby was fine but it was threatened miscarriage. I continued to bleed for a week then it stopped. I started bleeding again at 12 weeks. Again the said threatened miscarriage. Now at 15 weeks I started bleeding this morning and went to my drs office. they found a blood clot next to the after birth that measured 5cm by 3.5 cm. I dont know if that is big or small, but I know it shouldnt be there. He told me I have sch and to come back in 2 weeks for another sono and to take it easy. Not easy to do with a one year old but trying my best.


----------



## jennifer34rn

welcome,Im sorry that you have to be here though, having an sch is scary. Im glad your doctor is scanning you frequently, just take it easy until then, dont lift anything (I know its hard, I have an 18 mth old that I havent picked up in 10 weeks) and probably the most important thing is no sex...its the one factor that has been proven to make an sch worse.


----------



## MrsPlaud

So my doctor called me tonight and put me on strict bed rest...I seriously dont know how to react to this or where to go from here...the only person I have is my husband and he has to work...Anyone else have to be on strict bed rest with a toddler? A one year old? How did you do it and what did you do? Thank!


----------



## jennifer34rn

I have been on bedrest for 10 weeks now but Im very lucky to have older children to help me with my 18 mth old. Do you have other family, a church?? That would be really hard,I hope you find the help you need xxoo


----------



## MrsPlaud

My husband is doing what he can with work...we wont find anything out until later today though...luckily my mother was able to come and help out for a bit today...we can do this! 10 weeks?!? I couldnt imagine 10 weeks! Im glad to hear that things are getting better though!


----------



## Mumof42009

Wow we have some new ladies:flower: Amazes me how many people sch affects. Im doing ok thanks MrsPlaud got my scan in few weeks so i will make sure i update you all afterwards. Got to see the lead consultant after all my moaning and complaining so hopefully i will get my much needed steriods.
so sorry Evelyn :hugs:
xx


----------



## yokeuk

Hi Ladies,

I've been stressing myself out from searching about sch on the internet and this group was the first one that didn't make me want to hyperventilate with panic!

I'm 16 wks and have spotting/bleeding since 7weeks but only found out I have sch last night when I had to go to a&e as I passed blood clots. Dr on call was very surprised that the sch hadn't been picked up in all my other scans and typically sent me home with murmurs of rest and come back straight to a&e if red bleed occurs. He said it was 3cm big but the baby seems unaffected by it for the moment.

Been up for the past two hours as I've had pink spotting and don't really want to go to bed until I know it's stopped completely but it is subsiding. I have an appt with my gp on monday morning because I have so many questions that i only thought to ask after i left the hospital last night - duh!

Reading your posts has calmed me so just wanted to thank you all - funny how you can find comfort in the words of strangers lol. Wishing everyone love and laughter -x-


----------



## Fluxuspoem

I am so sorry for your loss Evelyn x


----------



## Fluxuspoem

yokeuk said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I've been stressing myself out from searching about sch on the internet and this group was the first one that didn't make me want to hyperventilate with panic!
> 
> I'm 16 wks and have spotting/bleeding since 7weeks but only found out I have sch last night when I had to go to a&e as I passed blood clots. Dr on call was very surprised that the sch hadn't been picked up in all my other scans and typically sent me home with murmurs of rest and come back straight to a&e if red bleed occurs. He said it was 3cm big but the baby seems unaffected by it for the moment.
> 
> Been up for the past two hours as I've had pink spotting and don't really want to go to bed until I know it's stopped completely but it is subsiding. I have an appt with my gp on monday morning because I have so many questions that i only thought to ask after i left the hospital last night - duh!
> 
> Reading your posts has calmed me so just wanted to thank you all - funny how you can find comfort in the words of strangers lol. Wishing everyone love and laughter -x-

Hi there

I am sorry you have been diagnosed with an SCH.

Welcome to this group, you will find all sorts of different stories, doctors advise and things like that here. Generally the big division is doctors who insist on bed rest and doctors who dont. In the UK usually is very rare that bed rest is recommended however from personal experience and hearing other members I a convinced taht is a huge positive factor.

Hugs XXXX


----------



## Fluxuspoem

MrsPlaud said:


> My husband is doing what he can with work...we wont find anything out until later today though...luckily my mother was able to come and help out for a bit today...we can do this! 10 weeks?!? I couldnt imagine 10 weeks! Im glad to hear that things are getting better though!

Its really tough sometimes, I dont have other children but had to leave my husband and job back in the UK to come to Greece where I found that healthcare was better and much more affordable.

I have been on bedrest for months, but lately there is no sign of my SCH so I have started going out of the house more.

I had to modify my life majorly in order to be on bed rest. Its tough, very difficult, but you have to find ways to work around it, I know easier said than done.

I hope your DH has some good news from work and manages to give you the helping hand you so need right now
x


----------



## jennifer34rn

yokeuk said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I've been stressing myself out from searching about sch on the internet and this group was the first one that didn't make me want to hyperventilate with panic!
> 
> I'm 16 wks and have spotting/bleeding since 7weeks but only found out I have sch last night when I had to go to a&e as I passed blood clots. Dr on call was very surprised that the sch hadn't been picked up in all my other scans and typically sent me home with murmurs of rest and come back straight to a&e if red bleed occurs. He said it was 3cm big but the baby seems unaffected by it for the moment.
> 
> Been up for the past two hours as I've had pink spotting and don't really want to go to bed until I know it's stopped completely but it is subsiding. I have an appt with my gp on monday morning because I have so many questions that i only thought to ask after i left the hospital last night - duh!
> 
> Reading your posts has calmed me so just wanted to thank you all - funny how you can find comfort in the words of strangers lol. Wishing everyone love and laughter -x-

Reading the internet scared the crap out of me, it was the stories of other women that really helped...I recommend joining the sch group on yahoo,it is amazing also:) I hemorrahged badly at 14 weeks and bled for the next 7 weeks so dont be surprised if you keep having blood (it should turn dark colored though,if its bright red then call your doctor) Im another one who truly believes that bedrest saved my babys life ( that and no lifting and no sex).


----------



## jennifer34rn

ok ladies I just want to scream it from the rooftops:) 10 weeks ago I thought I had lost this little boy,and the doctors told me to expect the worst...and it has been a long 10 weeks full of tears but I have finally made it to 24 weeks!!!:happydance: I feel so blessed, and everyday after this is a milestone:)


----------



## yokeuk

Thanks Fluxuspoem - you're right, the inconsistencies of doctors advice is absolutely maddening, you're supposed to have confidence in your health care provider especially as a pregnant woman with hormones raging around. i usually pride myself being calm and logical but being pregnant has made me into a nrevous wreck. i suppose it's because it's the first time in my life that I have to be truly accountable for.

Jennifer34rn - Congratulations on reaching 24 weeks:happydance: Every week that passes makes your bubba that much stronger so keep doing what you're doing sweets!

I'll take a look at the yahoo group and thanks for the info about your bleeding experiences. I'm the only one out of my girlfriends and at work who has ever been pregnant so don't have any point of references so very relieved to know that my continous spotting isn't tnecessarily the dreaded m-word.

Just a quick question for anyone out there though - I've been told constantly that brown blood is old blood and not to worry and red to come in straight to a&e but what about bright pink??? I feel like I need a colour code swatch for all of this!!

Hope the weekend is starting well for everyone!


----------



## Fluxuspoem

jennifer34rn said:


> ok ladies I just want to scream it from the rooftops:) 10 weeks ago I thought I had lost this little boy,and the doctors told me to expect the worst...and it has been a long 10 weeks full of tears but I have finally made it to 24 weeks!!!:happydance: I feel so blessed, and everyday after this is a milestone:)

Congratulations Jennifer!!! That is such a huge milestone :happydance: I am very happy for you!!!!!!


Big hugs XXXXXX


----------



## Fluxuspoem

yokeuk said:


> Thanks Fluxuspoem - you're right, the inconsistencies of doctors advice is absolutely maddening, you're supposed to have confidence in your health care provider especially as a pregnant woman with hormones raging around. i usually pride myself being calm and logical but being pregnant has made me into a nrevous wreck. i suppose it's because it's the first time in my life that I have to be truly accountable for.
> 
> Jennifer34rn - Congratulations on reaching 24 weeks:happydance: Every week that passes makes your bubba that much stronger so keep doing what you're doing sweets!
> 
> I'll take a look at the yahoo group and thanks for the info about your bleeding experiences. I'm the only one out of my girlfriends and at work who has ever been pregnant so don't have any point of references so very relieved to know that my continous spotting isn't tnecessarily the dreaded m-word.
> 
> Just a quick question for anyone out there though - I've been told constantly that brown blood is old blood and not to worry and red to come in straight to a&e but what about bright pink??? I feel like I need a colour code swatch for all of this!!
> 
> Hope the weekend is starting well for everyone!

Generally its better if the bleeding stops completely. However you may experience a long period of time with brown bleeding, or just brown clots and things like that. Generally pink and red is not considered good and you should see your doctor straight away.

If your brown bleeding increases in flow, then again you should see your doctor. if you have consistently brown blood that doesnt increase but stays steady, then that is good as it supposed to be old blood. However, it still needs monitoring.

I had active red bleeding with massive clots in the beginning of my pregnancy and then spent the whole 1st trimster with brown bleeding. Sometimes it was slow flow brown, others it was small clotty stuff.

Bright pink could be the beggining of red, so please if you do have doubts do mention to your doctor. Only brown blood is old blood.
x


----------



## Mumof42009

Happy 24 weeks Jennifer :happydance::happydance:


----------



## jennifer34rn

I seen my midwife today and she wants me start coming in every 2 weeks and alternating appts between the midwives and the ob's so that everyone says up to date with whats going on. I had my glucose test and I passed:) She also wants me to get ahold of my perinatologist and get the steroid shots as aprecaution so that the babys lungs have a jump start on maturing. I asked what her opinion is on what week I need to get to so that the baby wont suffer any disabilities caused by the prematurity and she said 28 weeks is great,most babies will be fine...and the best news is that I wont have to leave our area to deliver,the hospital I work at takes babies at 28 weeks.I would hate to have to leave him in the nicu but it would be so much better to have him 20 minutes from home instead of 1 1/2 hours:) The countdown is on...26 days!! 

I also asked if a c-section would be a safer route since my odds of hemorrhaging are so much higher and she said no. She said they will have extra medication and supplies in the room when I deliver but its always easier to get an intact uterus to contract than a uterus thats been cut open.The one thing that might happen though is they might have to manually remove the placenta after the baby is born because with the velamentous cord insertion they cant tug on the cord at all or the vessels might tear and start to hemorrhage. I just cant believe how different this appt.was since Im over 24 weeks now...they actually talked about a plan and it just seemed so different and like they were taking everything so seriously now.


----------



## Angelmarie

THats really pleasing to hear that you are being taken seriously! All sounds really promising that you will be looked after - and at the hospital closer to you! :happydance:

Got everything crossed that things go smoothly from here! :hugs:


----------



## MrsPlaud

That is SO great to hear! Congrats on making it to 24 weeks and beyond!! You give me SO much hope! I am so happy for you! 

And an update...still on strict bed rest...OH got to take the next 2 weeks off to take care of DS and the house. Thankfully. We go back to the doctor on Friday to get another sono and make sure everything is going in the right direction.


----------



## jennifer34rn

thats great that he will be at home with you! keep us updated friday:):)


----------



## Proudmom2

jennifer34rn- Congrats to making it to 24 weeks hun!!!! That is awesome and gives everyone else so much hope! 

Welcome to all the new mommies on the board. I haven't been on as much things have been hectic. I have been seeing my Ob mostly every two weeks. I have been sick on and off with stomache pains and nausea for about three weeks so she is keeping an eye on me. Its odd because my blood is showing an elevated white blood count (kind of like I am fighting an infection but we arent sure what yet) also I should be having another scan in the next few weeks. I will keep you all posted. Hope everyone is well.


----------



## Fluxuspoem

jennifer34rn said:


> I seen my midwife today and she wants me start coming in every 2 weeks and alternating appts between the midwives and the ob's so that everyone says up to date with whats going on. I had my glucose test and I passed:) She also wants me to get ahold of my perinatologist and get the steroid shots as aprecaution so that the babys lungs have a jump start on maturing. I asked what her opinion is on what week I need to get to so that the baby wont suffer any disabilities caused by the prematurity and she said 28 weeks is great,most babies will be fine...and the best news is that I wont have to leave our area to deliver,the hospital I work at takes babies at 28 weeks.I would hate to have to leave him in the nicu but it would be so much better to have him 20 minutes from home instead of 1 1/2 hours:) The countdown is on...26 days!!
> 
> I also asked if a c-section would be a safer route since my odds of hemorrhaging are so much higher and she said no. She said they will have extra medication and supplies in the room when I deliver but its always easier to get an intact uterus to contract than a uterus thats been cut open.The one thing that might happen though is they might have to manually remove the placenta after the baby is born because with the velamentous cord insertion they cant tug on the cord at all or the vessels might tear and start to hemorrhage. I just cant believe how different this appt.was since Im over 24 weeks now...they actually talked about a plan and it just seemed so different and like they were taking everything so seriously now.

Wow your appointment sounds like a huge success! I am so happy you are finally getting such good care and that you feel more relaxed in your pregnancy.

:hugs:


----------



## Fluxuspoem

Proudmom2 said:


> jennifer34rn- Congrats to making it to 24 weeks hun!!!! That is awesome and gives everyone else so much hope!
> 
> Welcome to all the new mommies on the board. I haven't been on as much things have been hectic. I have been seeing my Ob mostly every two weeks. I have been sick on and off with stomache pains and nausea for about three weeks so she is keeping an eye on me. Its odd because my blood is showing an elevated white blood count (kind of like I am fighting an infection but we arent sure what yet) also I should be having another scan in the next few weeks. I will keep you all posted. Hope everyone is well.

My white blood count has been slightly elevated on my last blood tests but my doctor wasnt concerned as it wasnt outside the norm of that makes sense.

Its great that you are seeing your OB every two weeks, sound like you are getting very good health care. I hope your next scan goes brilliant!

:hugs:


----------



## Fluxuspoem

MrsPlaud said:


> That is SO great to hear! Congrats on making it to 24 weeks and beyond!! You give me SO much hope! I am so happy for you!
> 
> And an update...still on strict bed rest...OH got to take the next 2 weeks off to take care of DS and the house. Thankfully. We go back to the doctor on Friday to get another sono and make sure everything is going in the right direction.

Excellent news about getting help from OH in the house!! And good luck with your scan on Friday!!

x


----------



## miel

congratulations Jennifer ! so happy for you !!!


----------



## jennifer34rn

just stopping by to say hi ladies:) Im hoping that "no news is good news"!! Im still just waiting on my u/s aug.10th but my good news is Im 25 weeks today!!:):) Have a great weekend everyone.


----------



## MrsPlaud

Well I went to the doctor yesterday and the clot is still there:nope:...after all the bleeding its still the same size. Which i dont know how to explain.:shrug: So Im still on bed rest and I go back in 3 weeks as long as there is no fresh bleeding. Which is good.:thumbup: Just thought that I might have been over it by now...BUT baby boy is doing great, in fact hes measuring big so hes growing big and strong.:bodyb: SO not bad news...but not the news I wanted! lol Just wishful thinking...so onto 3 more weeks of bed rest. OY i think im gonna go crazy!! lol :loopy:


----------



## Fluxuspoem

:hi: hi everyone

I had my anomaly scan which showed us that we have a healthy lovely little girl! All was OK with the scan and I am feeling more pregnant now than I did before as this feels more real now.

Jennifer, congratulations on the 25 week milestone!!:happydance:

MrsPlaud, I am sorry to hear that the clot is here, but you must concetrate on the positive , your baby boy is looking fab, bouncing and healthy!! And that is all that matters, the SCH may resolve later, just focus your energy on the positive honey

big hugs to all xxxxx


----------



## Mumof42009

MrsPlaud my sch is still there but isnt causing me any problems and all bleeding has settled hopefully yours will be the same so try not to worry too much. It might also just go and clear up on its own.
Congrats on 25 weeks jennifer i dont see you around the boards much apart from here hope your ok xxx


----------



## jennifer34rn

MrsPlaud said:


> Well I went to the doctor yesterday and the clot is still there:nope:...after all the bleeding its still the same size. Which i dont know how to explain.:shrug: So Im still on bed rest and I go back in 3 weeks as long as there is no fresh bleeding. Which is good.:thumbup: Just thought that I might have been over it by now...BUT baby boy is doing great, in fact hes measuring big so hes growing big and strong.:bodyb: SO not bad news...but not the news I wanted! lol Just wishful thinking...so onto 3 more weeks of bed rest. OY i think im gonna go crazy!! lol :loopy:

I was diagnosed with my sch at 14 weeks,bled for 7 weeks, and was on bedrest the whole time...and my sch got bigger every appointment, its 10cm x 7cm x 7cm...but the baby is growing great so I try to focus on the positive:) dont give up, the bedrest work...I really believe that if I hadnt gone on bedrest I would have lost him along time ago. It will all be worth it in the end when were snuggling with our new babies:hugs:


----------



## whitelilly

I just saw this thread... I bled from wk 4 til 15 and had a massive SH bleed at 8 weeks and was actually told I had miscarried. I hadn't!!!!!!! Baby arrived 2 weeks ago and is perfect.... good luck and try not to worry xx


----------



## Fluxuspoem

whitelilly said:


> I just saw this thread... I bled from wk 4 til 15 and had a massive SH bleed at 8 weeks and was actually told I had miscarried. I hadn't!!!!!!! Baby arrived 2 weeks ago and is perfect.... good luck and try not to worry xx


Congratulations, thank you for sharing this wonderful encouraging news with this group :hugs:

Harris is gorgeous! x


----------



## Proudmom2

Fluxuspoem said:


> :hi: hi everyone
> 
> I had my anomaly scan which showed us that we have a healthy lovely little girl! All was OK with the scan and I am feeling more pregnant now than I did before as this feels more real now.

Congrats on your little girl!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## jennifer34rn

whitelilly said:


> I just saw this thread... I bled from wk 4 til 15 and had a massive SH bleed at 8 weeks and was actually told I had miscarried. I hadn't!!!!!!! Baby arrived 2 weeks ago and is perfect.... good luck and try not to worry xx

Thank you for sharing:) I love reading success stories!! Congrats:hugs:


----------



## jennifer34rn

well,tomorrow is my next peri appt. with a u/s:) I will update tomorrow,hopeful I get my steroids scheduled and the sch is smaller (gone would be to much to ask for *lol*)


----------



## MrsPlaud

Good luck with your scan tomorrow! Hope all goes well and sending lots of hugs:hugs: and wishes!!:flower: Be sure to let us know how you are!!:thumbup:


----------



## Fluxuspoem

jennifer34rn said:


> well,tomorrow is my next peri appt. with a u/s:) I will update tomorrow,hopeful I get my steroids scheduled and the sch is smaller (gone would be to much to ask for *lol*)

Good luck honey!!! Hope you get really brilliant news x


----------



## ramblinhaggis

aww i had an SCH with elsie diagnosed at 6 weeks, i would have loved a group like this, i was so scared all the time i would lose her. I bled till 20 weeks but after that the blood was reabsorbed. She arrived safe and sound, 3 days early. Best of luck ladies


----------



## Proudmom2

jennifer34rn said:


> well,tomorrow is my next peri appt. with a u/s:) I will update tomorrow,hopeful I get my steroids scheduled and the sch is smaller (gone would be to much to ask for *lol*)

Hope everything goes perfect today!!! Fingers crossed!!!:thumbup:


----------



## jennifer34rn

OMG!!! finally I got good news:) At my last appt. 5 wks ago my sch was 10cm x 7cm x 7cm.....today it was 7cm x 7cm x 1cm, its 1/3rd smaller....the peri was shocked that it healed that much in 5 weeks. They also took a closer look at the umbilical cord and they cant see a defect, they said it looks perfect:) The baby is weighing in at 2 lbs 1 oz and measuring about a week ahead...the sch isnt affecting his growth at all:) They also measured the amniotic fluid and I have a great amount. The peri said the chance of my water breaking is still very high, but at least the baby is strong and growing and if it would happen his chance at survival is great


----------



## Angelmarie

:happydance: Thats awesome news, Jennifer! 

:hugs:


----------



## Fluxuspoem

jennifer34rn said:


> OMG!!! finally I got good news:) At my last appt. 5 wks ago my sch was 10cm x 7cm x 7cm.....today it was 7cm x 7cm x 1cm, its 1/3rd smaller....the peri was shocked that it healed that much in 5 weeks. They also took a closer look at the umbilical cord and they cant see a defect, they said it looks perfect:) The baby is weighing in at 2 lbs 1 oz and measuring about a week ahead...the sch isnt affecting his growth at all:) They also measured the amniotic fluid and I have a great amount. The peri said the chance of my water breaking is still very high, but at least the baby is strong and growing and if it would happen his chance at survival is great

Such wonderful news jennifer, thanks so much for updating us xxxx:kiss:


----------



## MrsPlaud

I have been talking about you all day to my OH saying I couldnt wait to hear your results..I am SO happy for you!!:happydance: Its sooo good to hear how much better youre doing! Again so happy for you and baby!!!:hugs:


----------



## Proudmom2

Congrats Jennifer That is Awesome News!!!!!! My 20 week ultrasound is Tuesday I am crossing my fingers hoping that the sch has disappeared .... I will let everyone know on Wednesday! Hope everyone else is doing well. :)


----------



## Fluxuspoem

Hello everyone

Just dropping by to say hello and send wishes for a wonderful weekend to all of you. My DH is here in Greece with me, havent seen him for two months due to my bed rest and lack of travel, and we are having a great time.

Big hugs to all xxx


----------



## jennifer34rn

have a great time with dh!! (but take it easy *wink*)


----------



## jennifer34rn

Proudmom2 said:


> Congrats Jennifer That is Awesome News!!!!!! My 20 week ultrasound is Tuesday I am crossing my fingers hoping that the sch has disappeared .... I will let everyone know on Wednesday! Hope everyone else is doing well. :)

I will keep you in my prayers:) I cant wait to hear your update:hugs:


----------



## Proudmom2

Hey Ladies!!! Guess what? I finally got my ultrasound results in yesterday and NO MORE BLOOD CLOT!!!! I am so excited.. baby looks wonderful.. I was so nervous. I really am praying all of you ladies get great news as well soon ... I think its awesome we have all made it this far.:hugs: Thank you for all of your support I really appreciate it I know I wasnt the most critical but I was still pretty scared.. Take care and Keep in touch.
Oh and we decided not to find out what the babys sex is so we are on 
TEAM YELLOW!!!! :)


----------



## jennifer34rn

Proudmom2 said:


> Hey Ladies!!! Guess what? I finally got my ultrasound results in yesterday and NO MORE BLOOD CLOT!!!! I am so excited.. baby looks wonderful.. I was so nervous. I really am praying all of you ladies get great news as well soon ... I think its awesome we have all made it this far.:hugs: Thank you for all of your support I really appreciate it I know I wasnt the most critical but I was still pretty scared.. Take care and Keep in touch.
> Oh and we decided not to find out what the babys sex is so we are on
> TEAM YELLOW!!!! :)

Im so happy for you:happydance: That is awesome!!!


----------



## jennifer34rn

I made it to 28 weeks:) Im still in shock, I woke up grinning:) *lol* I now wouldnt have to go 2 hours away from home if something where to happen, the hospital I work at accepts 28 weekers+...that is such a huge relief. Im just so happy today!!


----------



## Angelmarie

A great milestone, Jennifer! Congratulations! :hugs:


----------



## jennifer34rn

just a quick update,Im 29 weeks today:) and I had a doctors appt last week,baby sounds great and is kicking like crazy. They are gonna do an u/s at 32 weeks to check on his growth. I have been having alot of contractions so they might do a cervical u/s on sept. 8th to check its length. I hope everyone is well:)


----------



## Proudmom2

jennifer34rn said:


> just a quick update,Im 29 weeks today:) and I had a doctors appt last week,baby sounds great and is kicking like crazy. They are gonna do an u/s at 32 weeks to check on his growth. I have been having alot of contractions so they might do a cervical u/s on sept. 8th to check its length. I hope everyone is well:)


Hey Congrats on making it to 29 weeks that is awesome :) I hope your scan goes great and that your contractions stop!! :hugs:


----------



## Fluxuspoem

Jennifer I hope your contractions stop and that your scan goes very well. I too suffer with them but I am way too early and really scared.... 

xxx


----------



## jennifer34rn

Im praying no news is good news:) I am 30 weeks today...I still cant believe it,I keep looking at my husband and saying "we are really 30 weeks today arent we?" lol...God is great:)


----------



## Freakingout

Hi,

I am 21 + weeks and have been on strict bed rest for 12 days. I haven't bled or had any spotting for 2 12/ weeks or so. My dr.s put me on strict bed rest after seeing my 18 week ultrasound and measuring a clot 10.6 x 6.4 x 1.7 cm. I have since learned that's a fairly massive clot. 

The back story. I had a bleed at 13+ weeks followed by brown spotting for about a month. As I mentioned above - there's been no bleeding since about 18 /19 weeks. 

I have read through your entire story Jennifer and am hoping for such a successful result. My drs aren't saying anything, in fact, I have received most of my information from threads such as these. 

My next ultrasound is not for another 2 weeks - I feel quite at a loss since that will put me at about 23 + weeks. What if that SCH hasn't significantly reduced in size? I'm terrified of preterm labour and a sick premature child. I feel like my dr has left me no choice but to carry on as a prisoner in my own house. My 3 year old is starting to ignore me and take my inactivity personally, my husband is already showing signs of wear and tear. I just don't know if it is worth it. 

36 weeks is December 18th. I'm trying to focus on that date ... trying to make it.


----------



## Fluxuspoem

jennifer34rn said:


> Im praying no news is good news:) I am 30 weeks today...I still cant believe it,I keep looking at my husband and saying "we are really 30 weeks today arent we?" lol...God is great:)

Congratulations Jennifer, so wonderful that you have reached another massive milestone!

Do you still experience contractions? how do they feel for you?

x


----------



## jennifer34rn

Freakingout said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am 21 + weeks and have been on strict bed rest for 12 days. I haven't bled or had any spotting for 2 12/ weeks or so. My dr.s put me on strict bed rest after seeing my 18 week ultrasound and measuring a clot 10.6 x 6.4 x 1.7 cm. I have since learned that's a fairly massive clot.
> 
> The back story. I had a bleed at 13+ weeks followed by brown spotting for about a month. As I mentioned above - there's been no bleeding since about 18 /19 weeks.
> 
> I have read through your entire story Jennifer and am hoping for such a successful result. My drs aren't saying anything, in fact, I have received most of my information from threads such as these.
> 
> My next ultrasound is not for another 2 weeks - I feel quite at a loss since that will put me at about 23 + weeks. What if that SCH hasn't significantly reduced in size? I'm terrified of preterm labour and a sick premature child. I feel like my dr has left me no choice but to carry on as a prisoner in my own house. My 3 year old is starting to ignore me and take my inactivity personally, my husband is already showing signs of wear and tear. I just don't know if it is worth it.
> 
> 36 weeks is December 18th. I'm trying to focus on that date ... trying to make it.

Hang in there, it will be worth it in the end and it will all seem like a bad dream:) My sch was 10x7x7 so it was even larger than yours and look at my outcome:) I will keep you in my prayers!!


----------



## jennifer34rn

Fluxuspoem said:


> jennifer34rn said:
> 
> 
> Im praying no news is good news:) I am 30 weeks today...I still cant believe it,I keep looking at my husband and saying "we are really 30 weeks today arent we?" lol...God is great:)
> 
> Congratulations Jennifer, so wonderful that you have reached another massive milestone!
> 
> Do you still experience contractions? how do they feel for you?
> 
> xClick to expand...

Ya,I have a couple contractions an hour and they make it hard to talk or move. I feel them in the tops of my legs alot, like really bad period cramps. I have a doctors appt today, I'll let you know what they say about it.


----------



## Freakingout

jennifer34rn said:


> Freakingout said:
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I am 21 + weeks and have been on strict bed rest for 12 days. I haven't bled or had any spotting for 2 12/ weeks or so. My dr.s put me on strict bed rest after seeing my 18 week ultrasound and measuring a clot 10.6 x 6.4 x 1.7 cm. I have since learned that's a fairly massive clot.
> 
> The back story. I had a bleed at 13+ weeks followed by brown spotting for about a month. As I mentioned above - there's been no bleeding since about 18 /19 weeks.
> 
> I have read through your entire story Jennifer and am hoping for such a successful result. My drs aren't saying anything, in fact, I have received most of my information from threads such as these.
> 
> My next ultrasound is not for another 2 weeks - I feel quite at a loss since that will put me at about 23 + weeks. What if that SCH hasn't significantly reduced in size? I'm terrified of preterm labour and a sick premature child. I feel like my dr has left me no choice but to carry on as a prisoner in my own house. My 3 year old is starting to ignore me and take my inactivity personally, my husband is already showing signs of wear and tear. I just don't know if it is worth it.
> 
> 36 weeks is December 18th. I'm trying to focus on that date ... trying to make it.
> 
> Hang in there, it will be worth it in the end and it will all seem like a bad dream:) My sch was 10x7x7 so it was even larger than yours and look at my outcome:) I will keep you in my prayers!!Click to expand...

And I yours. I hope the contractions are merely false labour and you can hang in there a little longer. I take great comfort in your story...
H


----------



## Freakingout

Looking for good news

My dr hasn't told me much in the way of specifics. Just put me on bed rest, so I'm doing a bit of reading and am holding onto my 18 wk ultra sound notes.

I've just noticed that my placenta is anterior and the clot is called ost sub chorionic bleed.

I'm not wondering if the clot is posterior and the placenta is anterior.

1. Is that what Post sch means?
2. Is this something I can consider good news?

Ever hopeful


----------



## jennifer34rn

are you a part of the yahoo group also? Someone asked the same question there *lol*

Im guessing post means posterior sch...which should be good news since your placenta is anterior. Besides the bedrest I would highly recommend no lifting and pelvic rest...also lots of water, the sch can be irritating to the uterus and cause contractions so keeping hydrated can really help:)


----------



## Freakingout

Oh yes , that's me on Yahoo too. I'm kind of addicted to people's stories. The good ones make me feel a little better. 

My drs. have put me on strict bed rest. I'm allowed to get up to pee and wiggle my toes and that's about it. I have been pretty obedient. I figure i should do whatever i can until my next u/s which is not until the 18th of September...which seems like a really long time not to check in. For some reason no one is getting terribly exercised at my drs. office. Which is, on the one hand kind of nice, and on the other unnerving. 

I hope I can be more informed at the next appointment. 

I gather that your contractions have stopped? 

Be well.

Heidi


----------



## jennifer34rn

I have a couple contractions an hour but they dont change my cervix luckily. I think the sch is so big that its always irritating my uterus. Its sad but the doctors dont take things vey serious until 24 weeks, I heard "well theres nothing we can do at this point" many times. By very demanding at your appts,write questions down and make them answer them for you! This is your baby and your paying them damn good money to tell you whats going on:)

I only got a u/s every 4 weeks also, I asked for every 2 weeks but they said "theres no reason,it wouldnt change the course of treatment anyways"....you will hear things like that alot until 24 weeks....frustrating!!


----------



## jennifer34rn

well,I had a dr.s appt today and the baby sounded good, but the stupid doctor didnt tell me what the rate was or how big Im measuring (I like seeing the midwives so much better!) The bad news is my blood pressure took quite a jump and Ive been feeling dizzy and my hands tingle....I had preeclampsia with my last son so Im praying its not starting again. As for the contractions,she kind of blew it off and saidif they come more than 6 an hour to call them. It was a frustrating appt...I cant wait til the 21st and my next u/s


----------



## Freakingout

jennifer34rn said:


> well,I had a dr.s appt today and the baby sounded good, but the stupid doctor didnt tell me what the rate was or how big Im measuring (I like seeing the midwives so much better!) The bad news is my blood pressure took quite a jump and Ive been feeling dizzy and my hands tingle....I had preeclampsia with my last son so Im praying its not starting again. As for the contractions,she kind of blew it off and saidif they come more than 6 an hour to call them. It was a frustrating appt...I cant wait til the 21st and my next u/s

It would be terrific...wouldn't it, if they would help keep you at peace and assist in keeping your heart rate down. 
You've had quite a pregnancy Jennifer, I marvel at your positive outlook and your certainty that everything is going to work out. My ultrasound is on the 18th. Let's hope that both tell us positive things and that these kids are going to be just fine.
Stay calm ... carry on.
H


----------



## leaz30

Oh so glad to have found you girls!!
I am 15w1d today and have been on bed rest since week 7. I've had three major bleeds at 7wks, 10 wks and 13 wks. At week 10 I even spent the night in the hospital. My sch is measuring 4.5x3ish. I don't have 3D measurements unfortunately. 
I go through times of hope and feeling great to gloom and doom preparing for the worst. It's awful. I live in almost constant fear and have found the only way to maintain my sanity is to go into total denial about all this. 
Sometimes I think my situation isn't so bad, other times I hear about women who have had less bleeding than me who have pprom and/or miscarry. Oh it's been a loooooooong 8 weeks.


----------



## jennifer34rn

Im glad you found us to:) there is also a yahoo group for women with an sch that I highly recommend...it is wonderful!! Ive been on bedrest since 14 weeks and been reading everything I can and talking with other women who have an sch...the one thing Ive learned is there are ALOT more positive outcomes then bad ones:) Most women will go on and have a healthy baby,dont give up hope,stay positive:hugs: 

(I was told I would lose the baby when I hemorrhaged at 14 wks 1 day, my bleeding was profuse and the sch was huge...then at 21 weeks I was told to prepare for pprom and a very premature baby because my sch was still getting bigger, 10x7x7...then at 26 weeks the sch got smaller for the first time:) 7x7x1...now Im 31 weeks and everything is going great....positive thoughts:happydance:)


----------



## leaz30

Jennifer I've been reading your story today...I feel like I went through your whole pregnancy in a matter of minutes. :hugs: It has helped me to feel much more hopeful! I am so glad that you've made it so far!! You have a little fighter!


----------



## jennifer34rn

Im glad it helped:) I cant tell you how much it helped me get this far by reading other success stories...the doctors seem to be be doom and gloom but the majority of cases end up positive.


----------



## leaz30

Yes all I've heard is gloom and doom. especially when I saw the peri for my NT scan. You'd have thought I was going to miscarry before even leaving the office that day. It was horrible. I still have a loooong way to go though, that's what scares me. 
Also, I have an anterior placenta and am at high risk for accreta because I've had two prior csections. My biggest fear is losing this baby and then having to lose my uterus as well from excessive bleeding. That's a definite possibility.


----------



## leaz30

Oh and I AM a member of the yahoo group. I didn't realize that the Jennifer who gave me hope over there was the same Jennifer giving me hope over here too! lol


----------



## jennifer34rn

well, I just wanted to tell everyone to have a great weekend:) I was responsible and told my husband I better not go to a college football game tomorrow with him *boohoo* but at least my u/s is on monday:) Its been 6 weeks since my last one so I cant wait to see how hes grown! I cant believe Im 32 weekstomorrow,I feel completely relaxed for the first time since 14 weeks (unless the u/s shows he isnt growing right)


----------



## Proudmom2

Good luck with your ultrasound!!!! COngrats on making it to 32 weeks :) 

COngrats to Momof42009- I hear she had her little boy :)


----------



## jennifer34rn

congrats momof42009:)


----------



## jennifer34rn

omg,my u/s is tomorrow at 2:00 and I am sooooo nervous! Its been 6 weeks since the last one...my last u/s was the 1st time my sch had gotten smaller so I guess my nerves are getting the better of me and Im scared that its bigger or hes not growing on schedule....but then the rational part of me is thinking "no bleeding still and when he moves he moves my whole stomach" ,and Im huge *lol* Sorry for my breakdown:) heres my latest belly pic from yesterdayat 32 weeks...
 



Attached Files:







32 weeks.jpg
File size: 19.7 KB
Views: 14


----------



## leaz30

jennifer, you look great! And 32 weeks!!! Thats so wonderful. You could deliver now and things would be fine. Let us know how the u/s goes, good luck!!!!!


----------



## Angelmarie

Jennifer - you are looking fab! Happy 32 weeks for yesterday! 

Good luck for the us - keep us posted :hugs:


----------



## Fluxuspoem

Jennifer you look amazing! your bumb is beautiful! Cant wait to hear your good news when you are back x


----------



## jennifer34rn

well, Im on cloud 9 right now:) baby is weighing in at 4 lbs 11ozs...thats a pound bigger than average and the sch was so squished that you could barely see it, they didnt even try to measure it!! I wanted to cry, it was so small, every u/s has shown such a huge pool of blood and to finally not see it was amazing:):)


----------



## Angelmarie

Aww thats fab news! Im so pleased for you! And such a good weight too? Brilliant news. 

Only a few weeks to go so enjoy being pregnant for the remainder as it wont be long until you meet your little one! :hugs:


----------



## 2ndtry

Hi ladies, I have a sch, and I am very worried, it was found at an emerg ultrasound won't be seeing a doctor until oct 7th, I wasn't told how big it was and have not had any bleeding. the doctor said it was between the wall and the placenta, should I put myself on bedrest until I see my doctor? I lost my boy at 22 weeks due to incompetent cervix in may and will be getting a stitch sometime in october and will be on bedrest for that.


----------



## Fluxuspoem

Jennifer that is wonderful!!! I am so happy for you :happy: finally you can relax and enjoy your pregnancy honey ! x


----------



## Fluxuspoem

2ndtry said:


> Hi ladies, I have a sch, and I am very worried, it was found at an emerg ultrasound won't be seeing a doctor until oct 7th, I wasn't told how big it was and have not had any bleeding. the doctor said it was between the wall and the placenta, should I put myself on bedrest until I see my doctor? I lost my boy at 22 weeks due to incompetent cervix in may and will be getting a stitch sometime in october and will be on bedrest for that.

I personall would recommend bed rest immediately as it worked wonders for me. Drink lots of water, put your feet up and try and relax till you see your doctor! 

I hope your SCH is small and with some bed rest it dissapears asap
xx


----------



## 2ndtry

Thank you for a quick response, I am going to call my old doctor and see what he thinks but I think I will put myself on bed rest anyways.


----------



## jennifer34rn

I believe bedrest is what saved my baby! I would go on it immediately,especially with your cervical problems.


----------



## 2ndtry

Is it possible to have problems since I am not spotting or bleeding it seems like all of you ladies have, or does that maybe mean its not getting bigger?


----------



## 2ndtry

Proudmom2 said:


> Hey Ladies!!! Guess what? I finally got my ultrasound results in yesterday and NO MORE BLOOD CLOT!!!! I am so excited.. baby looks wonderful.. I was so nervous. I really am praying all of you ladies get great news as well soon ... I think its awesome we have all made it this far.:hugs: Thank you for all of your support I really appreciate it I know I wasnt the most critical but I was still pretty scared.. Take care and Keep in touch.
> Oh and we decided not to find out what the babys sex is so we are on
> TEAM YELLOW!!!! :)

Did you have any spotting or just cramping during this pregnancy?


----------



## 2ndtry

Also do you ladies think that my doctor will still do a cerclage even though I have SCH?


----------



## jennifer34rn

2ndtry said:


> Also do you ladies think that my doctor will still do a cerclage even though I have SCH?

yes, they would still do the cerclage, and no bleeding is a good sign:thumbup:


----------



## 2ndtry

thank you, you have been a real help


----------



## leaz30

We lost our baby. A little girl....
I started having contractions, placenta fully abrupted. I delivered her (what a nightmare, truly) at 1:30 monday afternoon. I posted the full story in the loss forum. 
I am just....lost. I don't know how I'm going to make it through the day every single day for the rest of my life carrying this grief.


----------



## 2ndtry

leaz30 said:


> We lost our baby. A little girl....
> I started having contractions, placenta fully abrupted. I delivered her (what a nightmare, truly) at 1:30 monday afternoon. I posted the full story in the loss forum.
> I am just....lost. I don't know how I'm going to make it through the day every single day for the rest of my life carrying this grief.

I am so sorry for your loss. I lost my boy in May at 22 weeks due to incompetent cervix I have uterus dydelphus and didn't know they normally do a cervical stitch with that condition and they didn't do one. It is so horrible having to give birth to a baby that isn't ready yet, I know how you feel its truly devistating. But trust me in time you will be ready to try again. We all heal at our own pace.


----------



## jennifer34rn

Im so sorry *hugs* I hope you can find peace and I will pray for your family


----------



## Angelmarie

I am so very sorry for your loss. There are no words I can say to make you feel any better but will be thinking of you.

I hope that you mange to keep your chin up and find the strength to get through this. 

Much love and many :hugs:


----------



## Fluxuspoem

:cry: 

I am very sorry for your loss. I know that words are not enough right now, nothing is appropriate.

I am so sorry.


----------



## leaz30

2ndtry said:


> leaz30 said:
> 
> 
> We lost our baby. A little girl....
> I started having contractions, placenta fully abrupted. I delivered her (what a nightmare, truly) at 1:30 monday afternoon. I posted the full story in the loss forum.
> I am just....lost. I don't know how I'm going to make it through the day every single day for the rest of my life carrying this grief.
> 
> I am so sorry for your loss. I lost my boy in May at 22 weeks due to incompetent cervix I have uterus dydelphus and didn't know they normally do a cervical stitch with that condition and they didn't do one. It is so horrible having to give birth to a baby that isn't ready yet, I know how you feel its truly devistating. But trust me in time you will be ready to try again. We all heal at our own pace.Click to expand...

 I am so sorry for your loss as well!
I am already ready to try again....we tried a long time for this baby and had visited an RE. I am so scared that it's going to take a long time again when I feel like the only thing that's going to really help me heal is to become pregnant again. 
My milk has come in fully today......and I'm so damn sad.


----------



## 2ndtry

leaz30 said:


> 2ndtry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> leaz30 said:
> 
> 
> We lost our baby. A little girl....
> I started having contractions, placenta fully abrupted. I delivered her (what a nightmare, truly) at 1:30 monday afternoon. I posted the full story in the loss forum.
> I am just....lost. I don't know how I'm going to make it through the day every single day for the rest of my life carrying this grief.
> 
> I am so sorry for your loss. I lost my boy in May at 22 weeks due to incompetent cervix I have uterus dydelphus and didn't know they normally do a cervical stitch with that condition and they didn't do one. It is so horrible having to give birth to a baby that isn't ready yet, I know how you feel its truly devistating. But trust me in time you will be ready to try again. We all heal at our own pace.Click to expand...
> 
> I am so sorry for your loss as well!
> I am already ready to try again....we tried a long time for this baby and had visited an RE. I am so scared that it's going to take a long time again when I feel like the only thing that's going to really help me heal is to become pregnant again.
> My milk has come in fully today......and I'm so damn sad.Click to expand...

My milk came in right after as well and it was hard but it also went away very quickly. We tried again right after we got married. (In July) and got pregnant right away I guess I am blessed that way. This time I have to get a stitch and I also have a SCH not sure how bad it is, I'm starting to feel less religious about it all. I suppose its just bad luck right? I hope next pregnancy goes well for you. I am not feeling very confident about this one.


----------



## leaz30

well my milk is NOT going away quickly. You have an SCH with your current pregnancy too?? I thought these were freak things.....to have it TWICE? Omg.


----------



## 2ndtry

leaz30 said:


> well my milk is NOT going away quickly. You have an SCH with your current pregnancy too?? I thought these were freak things.....to have it TWICE? Omg.

By quickly I meant 2 weeks, seemed to go by past for me although I was in quite the fog after loosing Jakob. I didn't have a SCH last pregnant just the incompetent cervix this pregnancy I have a SCH and the IC, so every pregnancy seems to get harder for me.


----------



## jennifer34rn

This is my 2nd pregnancy with an sch, but the first one was very small and never caused any problems..I spotted at 5 and 6 weeks and by 11 weeks it was gone. I asked the specialist if its common to get them in other pregnancies and he said no, the odds of getting an sch are 1-2% UNLESS you have a blood clotting disorder. I dont know if Ive just been jinxed the last 2 times or if I need to get some blood work done.


----------



## leaz30

oh jennifer that's scary!
when I talked to my RE's office this week they want to do testing for a clotting disorder. I have two children already though, both completely normal and uncomplicated pregnancies. I would think maybe that a clotting disorder would have been noticed those two times but maybe not. Eeek. I hadn't thought about that. 
Hoping to try again very soon. I feel like having hope for another pregnancy is the only thing that will get me through.


----------



## jennifer34rn

leaz30 said:


> oh jennifer that's scary!
> when I talked to my RE's office this week they want to do testing for a clotting disorder. I have two children already though, both completely normal and uncomplicated pregnancies. I would think maybe that a clotting disorder would have been noticed those two times but maybe not. Eeek. I hadn't thought about that.
> Hoping to try again very soon. I feel like having hope for another pregnancy is the only thing that will get me through.

I had 3 normal pregnancies before the last 2 also so who knows?? I hope you can get pregnant again right away and everything will be perfect:hugs:


----------



## Fluxuspoem

jennifer34rn said:


> I had 3 normal pregnancies before the last 2 also so who knows?? I hope you can get pregnant again right away and everything will be perfect:hugs:

Hi Jennifer 

I hope you are very well, I have a quick question for you. On my latest appointment my cervix is looking changed quite a lot. It was 3.7 and today it measured 2.8 ( first measurement was at 27 weeks and now its at 29.5 weeks)

I suffered with preterm contractions as well and have been on bed rest like you. 

Did you cervix lenght got smaller as you moved on to week 30 etc? and do you mind sharing any info you may know on this?

Big hugs x


----------



## leaz30

Me too, thanks jennifer. 
And I wish you all the very best and happiest of pregnancies!!!!!


----------



## jennifer34rn

Fluxuspoem said:


> jennifer34rn said:
> 
> 
> I had 3 normal pregnancies before the last 2 also so who knows?? I hope you can get pregnant again right away and everything will be perfect:hugs:
> 
> Hi Jennifer
> 
> I hope you are very well, I have a quick question for you. On my latest appointment my cervix is looking changed quite a lot. It was 3.7 and today it measured 2.8 ( first measurement was at 27 weeks and now its at 29.5 weeks)
> 
> I suffered with preterm contractions as well and have been on bed rest like you.
> 
> Did you cervix lenght got smaller as you moved on to week 30 etc? and do you mind sharing any info you may know on this?
> 
> Big hugs xClick to expand...

They only checked my cervical length at my 21 week u/s because I was having so many contractions, and they only told me it looked long and closed but they never gave me a measurement. 
I found this for you:

"Normally, in the late second and early third trimester the cervical length measures anywhere between 3 cm to 3.5 cm (30-35mm) and decreases progressively as the pregnancy advances, in preparation for labor (source: Obstetrics and Gynecology Board Review Manual).


1.Women with cervical measurements exceeding 26 mm should be just observed, and reassessed in 2-3 weeks. 
2.Women with cervical lengths between 21-25 mm should be placed on reduced physical activity, with re-measurement in 2 weeks. 
3.Women with cervical lengths between 16-20 mm should be placed on strict bed rest, with re-measurement in 1 week. 
4.Only women with cervical lengths of 15 mm or less should be considered for therapeutic cerclage. 
At this time, no evidence supports measuring cervical length or placing cerclage in the low-risk patient. This means, no scans and no other physical checks or interventions are recommended in the absence of symptoms and/or high risk in the expectant mother. "


----------



## Fluxuspoem

jennifer34rn said:


> Fluxuspoem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jennifer34rn said:
> 
> 
> I had 3 normal pregnancies before the last 2 also so who knows?? I hope you can get pregnant again right away and everything will be perfect:hugs:
> 
> Hi Jennifer
> 
> I hope you are very well, I have a quick question for you. On my latest appointment my cervix is looking changed quite a lot. It was 3.7 and today it measured 2.8 ( first measurement was at 27 weeks and now its at 29.5 weeks)
> 
> I suffered with preterm contractions as well and have been on bed rest like you.
> 
> Did you cervix lenght got smaller as you moved on to week 30 etc? and do you mind sharing any info you may know on this?
> 
> Big hugs xClick to expand...
> 
> They only checked my cervical length at my 21 week u/s because I was having so many contractions, and they only told me it looked long and closed but they never gave me a measurement.
> I found this for you:
> 
> "Normally, in the late second and early third trimester the cervical length measures anywhere between 3 cm to 3.5 cm (30-35mm) and decreases progressively as the pregnancy advances, in preparation for labor (source: Obstetrics and Gynecology Board Review Manual).
> 
> 
> 1.Women with cervical measurements exceeding 26 mm should be just observed, and reassessed in 2-3 weeks.
> 2.Women with cervical lengths between 21-25 mm should be placed on reduced physical activity, with re-measurement in 2 weeks.
> 3.Women with cervical lengths between 16-20 mm should be placed on strict bed rest, with re-measurement in 1 week.
> 4.Only women with cervical lengths of 15 mm or less should be considered for therapeutic cerclage.
> At this time, no evidence supports measuring cervical length or placing cerclage in the low-risk patient. This means, no scans and no other physical checks or interventions are recommended in the absence of symptoms and/or high risk in the expectant mother. "Click to expand...

Thanks honey I appreciate this :hugs:


----------



## jennifer34rn

no problem:) hopefully they scheduled a follow-up u/s within the next couple weeks and its the same measurements..maybe the change was just normal, related to how quickly the baby grows right now? (and an early congrats on 30 weeks,that is fantastic!!)


----------



## 2ndtry

So I found out my SCH is 2cm by 4cm, they said thats quite large, what do you think, should I be worried?


----------



## Fluxuspoem

2ndtry said:


> So I found out my SCH is 2cm by 4cm, they said thats quite large, what do you think, should I be worried?

Hi there

Regarding measurements, I've seen the following formula on the SCH Forum in Yahoo. I am not sure how accurate that is, but it seems that all the girls there are using this to get an indication of size for their SCHs

The formula is :

Length x Height x Width in cm x 0.52= volume in > mls

Less than 25 is small, 
25-75 is medium, 
75-200 is > large, 
and more than 200 is very large. 

Big hugs :flower:


----------



## jennifer34rn

mine was 254.8 at its biggest when I was 21 weeks so theres alot of hope:)


----------



## Buckaroo

Hi, I am currently 16 weeks, 5 days pg...

This pg started out as a twin pg, one twin was consistently measuring behind the other and at 13 weeks, the twin measuring 11 weeks stopped developing. I have had 2 major red bleed episodes, both at 12 weeks...I have been seeing brown blood for 5 weeks. It is only ever spotting on a pantyliner, but my first two urines of the day seem to be when most of the brown comes out...There are times during the day where theres nothing for a for a few hours... I have been on modified bedrest for the last 5 weeks. 

I do not know the size of the SCH that has developed where the non viable twin is breaking down, I do know that at 14 weeks, the 11 week sac was much bigger than the bleed, and the Baby B is measuring a little big at 17 weeks, and he dwarfs the area of bleed... My dr. has not said much, other than to watch for signs of an infection because of the prolonged bleeding.. I had a transvaginal ultrasound this week and my cervix is closed and of normal size...

Has anyone else experienced one with a vanishing twin?? Is it better that the SCH is at the bottom of that sack and not anywhere near Baby B's placenta? The dr said the SCH is the same size (maybe a tad bit smaller) than my last ultrasound at 14 weeks, since I have had the brown discharge I was hoping it would get smaller.

I have been seeing a perinatologist as well, my appt with him is not until the 20th...

I've been counting the weeks I get past as milestones, I'm hoping to keep plugging along...

Reading everyones stories has helped..

Karen


----------



## 2ndtry

Well the doctor said it was large so I will just go by that, should be getting an ultrasound on wednesday. I haven't had one in 3 weeks, having lots of brown spotting but no red, sounds pretty normal I guess.


----------



## jennifer34rn

Buckaroo said:


> Hi, I am currently 16 weeks, 5 days pg...
> 
> This pg started out as a twin pg, one twin was consistently measuring behind the other and at 13 weeks, the twin measuring 11 weeks stopped developing. I have had 2 major red bleed episodes, both at 12 weeks...I have been seeing brown blood for 5 weeks. It is only ever spotting on a pantyliner, but my first two urines of the day seem to be when most of the brown comes out...There are times during the day where theres nothing for a for a few hours... I have been on modified bedrest for the last 5 weeks.
> 
> I do not know the size of the SCH that has developed where the non viable twin is breaking down, I do know that at 14 weeks, the 11 week sac was much bigger than the bleed, and the Baby B is measuring a little big at 17 weeks, and he dwarfs the area of bleed... My dr. has not said much, other than to watch for signs of an infection because of the prolonged bleeding.. I had a transvaginal ultrasound this week and my cervix is closed and of normal size...
> 
> Has anyone else experienced one with a vanishing twin?? Is it better that the SCH is at the bottom of that sack and not anywhere near Baby B's placenta? The dr said the SCH is the same size (maybe a tad bit smaller) than my last ultrasound at 14 weeks, since I have had the brown discharge I was hoping it would get smaller.
> 
> I have been seeing a perinatologist as well, my appt with him is not until the 20th...
> 
> I've been counting the weeks I get past as milestones, I'm hoping to keep plugging along...
> 
> Reading everyones stories has helped..
> 
> Karen

I know a woman who had a sch and lost her one twin at 17 weeks, at 27 weeks the water broke on the dead fetus and they have been able to keep her pregnant...she is now 34 weeks and doing great:)
As for the sch not being by the placenta...thats great!! My sch is huge but the peri said that is a blessing that it has never touched the placenta, the baby hasnt been compromised at all:happydance:


----------



## jennifer34rn

I spent a few hours in labor and delivery last night.I had an excruciating pain at the top of my uterus and since I have all these problems I thought I better have them check it out. Well, baby looked great on the monitor and they really dont know what it is. I am dilated to 1 and had a few contractions on the monitor so they told me I need to go back on bedrest for awhile. Saturday I will be 35 weeks so Im not to worried about the dilation.


----------



## Buckaroo

Thanks for the info on the vanishing twin, I guess the hope is since the loss was so early for me that the twin eventually get reabsorbed, it was pretty much in tact with a lot smaller sac at the last ultrasound I had at 16 weeks...
Its amazing what they can do nowadays...

Are they worried about your contractions? :flower:


----------



## jennifer34rn

they didnt seem to be, just told me to call if I get more than 6 in an hour. I guess since this is baby #5 its not uncommon to be dilated awhile before labor starts.


----------



## Fluxuspoem

Hi everyone hope you are all well!

jennifer, I hope that all goes well and that the contractiosn dont get too close to one another so you can have your LO in for a while longer.

Not sure if anyone can help or has any experience, I started having brown clots on toilet tissue two days ago, and went to docs who checked the baby and the hb and told me that all appeared ok at this stage. They said my cervix looks ok still so not sure where the blood is coming from!!

I am on bed rest now, and I still have brown clots/ yellow snotty streaks of discharge wth brown in it as well as plain watery brown discharge....

Doctor said that I may have poped a blood vessel in the toilet as I am quite constipated lately... but I am not convinced as this snotty looking discharge is very unusual for me. Almost looks like glue if yu know what I mean...

Any ideas?

x


----------



## jennifer34rn

there is so much discharge during pregnancy...anything from lotion type, clear and watery, to snotty mucousy stuff *lol* unless it smells bad or youre bleeding I wouldnt be alarmed:)


----------



## Fluxuspoem

jennifer34rn said:


> there is so much discharge during pregnancy...anything from lotion type, clear and watery, to snotty mucousy stuff *lol* unless it smells bad or youre bleeding I wouldnt be alarmed:)

Thanks hon, its just so scary as the discharge has brown blood in it... like the type of thing I had with my SCH on the first trimester. Clumps and clots of brown stuff... and the problem is that at this stage we dont know where its coming from :-(


----------



## Buckaroo

I have a quick question for you SCH experts, did your bleeding stay the same...most of the time mine is dark brown almost black, but every once in awhile I get a red-brown patch which scares the heck out of me, because I think the red is coming back...It usually switches back to the dark brown after 1 or 2 times...This has happened 2x in the past for weeks, im just wondering if thats normal..

Also, mine is usually the most in the am and during bowel movements, and then super light during the day...

Im hoping to get more answers when I go to the perinatologist in two weeks.


----------



## jennifer34rn

Buckaroo said:


> I have a quick question for you SCH experts, did your bleeding stay the same...most of the time mine is dark brown almost black, but every once in awhile I get a red-brown patch which scares the heck out of me, because I think the red is coming back...It usually switches back to the dark brown after 1 or 2 times...This has happened 2x in the past for weeks, im just wondering if thats normal..
> 
> Also, mine is usually the most in the am and during bowel movements, and then super light during the day...
> 
> Im hoping to get more answers when I go to the perinatologist in two weeks.

Mine went from bright red to maroon to brown to stringy brown (ever shade of red and brown you could imagine)...anything except red is good, its old blood. Mine was heaviest in the morning because as you sleep blood pools in the vagina and when you stand up it comes out.


----------



## jennifer34rn

Fluxuspoem said:


> jennifer34rn said:
> 
> 
> there is so much discharge during pregnancy...anything from lotion type, clear and watery, to snotty mucousy stuff *lol* unless it smells bad or youre bleeding I wouldnt be alarmed:)
> 
> Thanks hon, its just so scary as the discharge has brown blood in it... like the type of thing I had with my SCH on the first trimester. Clumps and clots of brown stuff... and the problem is that at this stage we dont know where its coming from :-(Click to expand...

I had brown stringy stuff for months, maybe yours is just very old stuff still coming out?? Brown is always good:hugs:


----------



## Fluxuspoem

jennifer34rn said:


> Fluxuspoem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jennifer34rn said:
> 
> 
> there is so much discharge during pregnancy...anything from lotion type, clear and watery, to snotty mucousy stuff *lol* unless it smells bad or youre bleeding I wouldnt be alarmed:)
> 
> Thanks hon, its just so scary as the discharge has brown blood in it... like the type of thing I had with my SCH on the first trimester. Clumps and clots of brown stuff... and the problem is that at this stage we dont know where its coming from :-(Click to expand...
> 
> I had brown stringy stuff for months, maybe yours is just very old stuff still coming out?? Brown is always good:hugs:Click to expand...

I surely hope so honey :hugs: how are your pains? x


----------



## jennifer34rn

better thank you:) I had my 34 week 3 days appt yesterday and he is actually measuring large so maybe the pains really are muscles being pulled. (this last week feels like he has grown so much, I cant breath, the heartburn is awful, and my stomach looks massive *lol*) Im just gonna slow down again and take it easier than I was...once they released me from bedrest I think I went overboard and my muscles werent ready to be used so much again.


----------



## Fluxuspoem

So this afternoon I had another huge scare. I will take it from scratch.

I didnt have any brown clots at all, so I thougth that it was the end of that nightmare... I was wrong.

When my mum and dad came back from work, around 18.00 went to the loo for a wee, and LOTS of red/burgundy blood started flowing out of me. I wiped and I filled tissue after tissue.

I started shaking from terror, called my doctor ( it was his day off today so called his mobile) and we arranged to meet in his practice in 30 mins. I took all the blood stuff with me and off we went with my parents. I cried a bit on the way, I felt really scared.

Went in, he put me really quickly on U/S and baby looked ok. He measured her and she is growing ok and as she should. He then decided to check my cervix.. he put something in it and it hurt like HELL I started crying but didnt make a noise as I didnt want to scare my baby. He then checked by hand as well. 

He saw a lot of brown and pink discharge probably my "show" /plug.... he then did an internal ultrasound. My cervix is funneling. So externally is closed by internally is kind of open... so the thinks that this is what is causing the bleeding and that I am starting to dillating.. Great.

He then put me on the cardiotocographer, baby seems ok, she moves as usual and there were no contractions.

He then sent me to another specialist ob/gyn that has very good U/S equipment to check my placenta to ensure that I am not having an abruption. The other obgyn didnt see anything wront with my placenta at this stage, and agreed that the bleeding is probably caused by my cervix.

Now, I have been asked to monitor it all very closely. My bed is slightly elevated now at home so I can keep my feet up literally. I am not allowed to go to the toilet for a wee, so must get something in the room, to wee in. I can only get up for number two. I must not under any circumstances get up. I have to take it each day at the time, the doctor couldnt tell me how long I have, but the only thing I can do now is take it extremely easy. 

If my bleeding gets worse I will be hospitilised for close monitoring or even birth. Everything is up in the air now and nothing is certain.

I am shocked I think. I am thinking one minute that ofcourse we will last we lasted so long, we only need a few more weeks. And then on the other hand I am thinking, what if tomorrow it happens? Like a time bomb!

xxx


----------



## jennifer34rn

first off, 31weeks is great!! Keep laying down, take that weight off your cervix..4 more weeks and the baby probably wouldnt even need the nicu:) I said a prayer for you and I will everyday! keep positive:hugs:


----------



## jennifer34rn

I cant believe it:) Ive made it to 35 weeks!!! Im still in shock as every week passes.


----------



## VOverseas

Hi,

I have just been diagnosed with a sch though it is small- 12 x 7 x 14 mm in dimension. I haven't been having bad bleeding- very light and no fresh blood. The nurse wasn't concerned and suspect it will reabsorb. It is very small which is good. It is encouraging to see all of you here, struggling with the bleeding, but carrying on to term. How frustrating it is to have to worry all the time!


----------



## jennifer34rn

luckily that is a small one:) take it easy until it reabsorbs,I would go on pelvic rest and limit lifting stuff...Good luck!!


----------



## Fluxuspoem

jennifer34rn said:


> I cant believe it:) Ive made it to 35 weeks!!! Im still in shock as every week passes.

Happy belated 35 weeks!Well almost 36 :happydance:

x


----------



## jennifer34rn

Fluxuspoem said:


> jennifer34rn said:
> 
> 
> I cant believe it:) Ive made it to 35 weeks!!! Im still in shock as every week passes.
> 
> Happy belated 35 weeks!Well almost 36 :happydance:
> 
> xClick to expand...

Thank you:happydance: and congrats to you also...32 weeks is just a couple days away:thumbup:


----------



## miel

hi girls !

well i think its' very good for everyone to have pass the 30 weeks stage !!!:hugs:
hang in there girls!!! 
thinking of you ,
xoxo,
Miel


----------



## jennifer34rn

hi miel:) youre getting close to!! how are things going?


----------



## ShellyG5

Hi everyone:

Just found your thread today & could not be more thrilled.

My name is Shelly & I'm currently 14w4d pregnant with my 5th child. We did IVF following a tubal ligation I'd had 5 years ago that couldn't be reversed.

Following IVF, they do fairly intensive monitoring so we found our SCH in about the 6th week of our pregnancy. Shortly after, the spotting started and has been going strong ever since. It started out light and brownish in color and the severity had fluctuated throughout.

In the past month, I've had several episodes of fairly heavy bleeding, bright red, with 2 large clots passed to-date. Wound up in the hospital once and have had numerous "unscheduled" doctor visits.

This entire pregnancy has just been so stressful and I'm finding myself thankful for each and every day that I wake up still pregnant.

I can't tell you how much a support group like this will mean through this very difficult time. I wish everyone the best & hope to get to know you all better!

:hugs:


----------



## Buckaroo

Hi Shelly, 

I am currently 19 weeks pg, mine is an IVF pregnancy like yours. I too am coming up on my 8th straight week of bleeding...I had 2 heavy bright red incidents at 12 weeks (this is also when I lost one baby, it was originally twins) and it has been brown spotting of varying intensity ever since...Every day I hope its the day it ends, and every day its still there, though it has been much lighter yesterday.

I have a level 2 ultrasound on Tuesday, I can't even believe I'm there, when he said come back in 7 weeks after all of the bleeding, there were days I wasnt sure I was going to get here..Now its 2 days away!! I've been on modified bedrest for 8 weeks, so I'm hoping to get released back to work at least part time..

I understand what you mean about the stress, I am still waiting for the moment when I can truly relax. Ive been feeling a little better probably because I have the comfort of feeling some movement now, its helps alot. I also rented a home doppler at 12 weeks, that helped get me through the tough weeks...

This is a great board it by far has the most information and personal experiences I have found on the net. Its been great reading about everyone and seeing the similarities, Its calmed me many times..

How closely are they monitoring you? My last ultrasound was at 16 weeks, so it will be almosy 3 1/2 weeks since my last one, I think thats the longest Ive gone so far without seeing the little guy. So far I have only seen the OB about the size and position of the SCH so I'm looking forward to what the perinatologist has to say..

Welcome and good luck! Every day is another miracle!

Karen


----------



## jennifer34rn

hi shelly, Im sorry you are going though all this but this group is a great help.There is also a yahoo group that is amazing:) Dont ever give up hope,I hemorrhaged at 14 wks 1 day and bled til 21 weeks,Im now 36 weeks 1 day and the baby is doing great:)


----------



## ShellyG5

Karen & Jennifer~Thank you both so very much for your words of support & encouragement!

Until recently, I've been fortunate to have weekly ultrasounds (again, due to the IVF) which have been a great source of comfort. I had my last one two weeks ago (after my last bleeding scare). I have a routine appointment tomorrow, but am not sure if they'll be doing one or not. I am eagerly awaiting my own Level 2 on November 11!

I'm 15 weeks today, so haven't really felt any movement just yet. I think I've noticed a little "fluttering" here & there, but that's about it. Once the movements start, that too will ease my mind!

Seeing every day as a miracle is a wonderful way to look at it! I've been so determined to stay positive, but some days that is a true challenge!

Thank you again!

Shelly
15w0d:flower:


----------



## jennifer34rn

I had a midwife appt today...I am 36 weeks 3 days and she said he has really dropped. Unfortunately Im only 1cm dilated and thick...its so weird to be waiting to go into labor finally *lol* I have a non-stress test next tuesday to check on placental function,but Im not worried since my sch never got close to my placenta.


----------



## miel

good luck Jennifer !! you are so so close now!!! what along road but you are almost there now!!!


----------



## Proudmom2

jennifer34rn said:


> I had a midwife appt today...I am 36 weeks 3 days and she said he has really dropped. Unfortunately Im only 1cm dilated and thick...its so weird to be waiting to go into labor finally *lol* I have a non-stress test next tuesday to check on placental function,but Im not worried since my sch never got close to my placenta.


Hey Jennifer Congrats on making it so far I am so happy to see you have made it to full term!! Good luck with everything :thumbup:


----------



## Buckaroo

My appt with the perinatologist yesterday went great! The SCH is still there, it has moved between the sacs of the viable and non-viable twin. When I asked the dr. if it was considered a small or large one, he said he looks at it in terms of comparison with the size of the baby, and it is very small compared to that. He my placenta was beautiful, and it is a good thing that its nowhere near it. 

Baby looked terrific, measuring a few days ahead at 20 weeks, 5 days..

He said I would continue to spot as it works its way out, and just to monitor the flow and note any changes that would require attention, but that bedrest wasn't necessary! So I'm going to still take it easy but start doing things...

So we got the :thumbup: for the first time in a long time.. I have to go back in four weeks, they want to monitor me since the other twin did not reabsorb yet, they want to make sure its not affecting anything with the development of the little guy. 

Thanks for all the advice ladies, you guys are great!


----------



## jennifer34rn

that is fantastic!! Its always great when the sch doesnt affect the placenta at all:)


----------



## miel

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...spoem-has-had-baby-christina.html#post3360394

well done sweetie !!! yay!


----------



## jennifer34rn

omg, congrats:) she is absolutely beautiful!!!!


----------



## amy2boys

Hiya. I just found this thread wanted to come here and share my story and also ask some advice.

When pg with ds2 I had a huge bleed at 12wks (After on/off spotting brown for wks) I was told I had a miscarriage. Then 4 days later we were told baby was alive and well and was diagnosed with a huge SCH. I continued to 'pour' with blood and was told on another 3 occations I was having a miscarriage. At exactly 26wks I went into hosp again with few pains, I was told I was in labour. In 8 mins the room filled with people, he turned head down, I was 10cm and he was born. I had a placenta abruption due to the SCH. 

Joshua was only 660grams and they were sure my dates were wrong and I was 10days earlier..so he was 24wks. 

He was a fighter from day one, after a long hard struggle and nearly loosing him on a number of occations he came home after 3mths weighing 3lbs. He is now 20mths and still dinky, the only problem he has is his hearing, due to high levels of drugs he was given in hosp.

So..now I find I am pregnany again. I started spotting and my Dr did HCG tests.
At 5w2d it was 1235
At 5w4d it was 1487
I had scan at 5w4d which showed empty sac - right size AND another huge SCH all around the sac!
They told me this is not a viable pg and I will miscarry. I never had blood tests or scans so early with Joshua. So have no idea what it would have showed.
I am going back on Mon when I should be 7w2d to see if I need a D&C.

What I wanted to know was....does bleeding/SCH effect HCG results? Is there any hope at all for this pg?
Why have I got this again? Am I more prone to them somehow?

Thanks for listening.
Amy.


----------



## jennifer34rn

Im sorry you are going through this amy. I also had a sch in my last pregnancy and now this one...I asked my perinatologist about having sch's in recurrent pregnancies and he said it could mean I have a blood clotting disorder. I have never heard of an sch affecting hcg levels but I know the level should double every 48 hours. I hope that your next u/s shows a heart beating away:)


----------



## jennifer34rn

Holy crap, Im officially full-term :) What a weird feeling after preparing for a preemie for the last 23 weeks.


----------



## ShellyG5

Jennifer~Congratulations on making it "full-term"! I am so jealous! :happydance:

Happy to say my issues seem to have lessened over the past week or two for the most part! (knock on wood!) 

I'm 16 weeks today which feels like a milestone of sorts but still with such a long road ahead!

I've been going back through some pregnancy journals as well as this board and find so much hope & inspiration in the stories of others!

Hope everyone is well! :flower:

Shelly
16w0d


----------



## Buckaroo

Jennifer, Yaaah on making it full term, what an accomplishment.

Shelly, glad to hear things are going better.

Ive been back at work for 4 days now and no heavier bleeding (knock on wood)...The spotting has actually changed, its light now, and almost has a chocolate milky, white/light brown color and is much less thick than it has been...Its been super light even after a BM when it used to be the heaviest...I hope that means it might be going away for good.

Im almost 21 weeks, it seems like it took an eternity to get here! I'm feeling quite a bit of movement too so that helps ease my mind. Although the perinatologist didnt make too big of a deal about the SCH, I don't know why my mind can't stop worrying. 

Karen


----------



## jennifer34rn

karen, even at full term I still worry...is he moving enough,growing good still etc...once you go through something like an sch you see your pregnancy differently until your holding that baby in your arms:) Im glad everything is looking better for you *hugs*


----------



## jennifer34rn

Just checking in, Im hoping no news is good news:) I am 38wks 2 days now, and I see the doctor again tomorrow for another non-stress test. I cant believe it could be any day now:)


----------



## Buckaroo

I can't believe you made it to 38 weeks Jennifer, your story is very encouraging to others!

I am slowly getting back into doing things, so far (knock on wood) the spotting has stayed super light, I'm hoping that it stays far away.. My next appt with the perinatologist is Nov 24, I'll be 24 1/2 weeks then. I'm hoping the SCH is either minimal or gone, though I have a feeling I will be with the peri until I deliver because of the non-viable twin still being visible, appartently by the end it will be paper thin and smooshed by the growth of the other...They just will monitor that having the other sac there is not affecting growth.

I don't know if I should be happy about this or not, but I'm actually having some clear discharge...I keep going to check in the bathroom because I'm afraid the spotting has come back and its clear, the midwife at my appt this am said its normal...I just am jumpy over everything lol.

Hope to hear news of your baby coming soon Jennifer and hope everyone else is well.

Karen
21 weeks
Vanishing Twin at 13 weeks and SCH


----------



## ShellyG5

Hello, everyone! Just wanted to check in and report that...knock on wood...I've been "incident-free" for several weeks now! I can't believe it! :happydance:

Mind you, the light spotting continues, but at this point I've almost come to consider that a normal aspect of this pregnancy! We have our Level 2 a week from Wednesday & are thrilled to be finding out the sex as well as get an update on the SCH. Can't get here soon enough! 

Jennifer: Congratulations on being so close!! I am so jealous!! But I must agree with Karen that your story is a true source of inspiration. It's so comforting to know we're not alone in this! :flower:

Karen: I was actually having some clear discharge there for a week or so as well. My doctor also reassured me that it was nothing to be worried about. Easier said than done! :wacko:

Hope everyone has a great week!!

Shelly
17 weeks
:baby:


----------



## leaz30

Jennifer - just popping back in to check on you, glad to see you're doing well. Can't wait to "meet" your baby boy!


----------



## Buckaroo

Shelly I had that light spotting from 13-20 weeks, I too began to think of it as a normal state...at 21 weeks, finally, its at a state where im not sure its even spotting only a tiny bit usually during BMs (tmi~sorry)...

We knew we were having a boy since 13 weeks, we had CVS genetic testing done due to the struggling twin we had at the time. It so exciting to find out isnt it...

Thanks for the reassurance about the spotting, I think I'm going to be on edge til this little guy is in my arms..


----------



## kaleidoscope

Hello Everyone...can I join this thread?
Im 37 and expecting my 5th child, my eldest is 18..I had quite a bit of bleeding at 6 weeks and was scanned and told everything was fine..however a repeat scan a week later showed a small 6mm by 4 mm SCH..the sonographer was very blaze about it and basically said that there was nothing they can do and they dont monitor them..I was not advised to rest or anything. I booked in with my consultant at 11 weeks and my dating scan showed the SCH had grown, although I had no further bleeding..but both the sonographer and the consultant were unfazed saying it was a common finding in early pregnancy and it would probably absorb..the SCH look thin and squashed and the sonographer said it looked as though the pregnancy sac was squashing it out and that was a good sign?
At my private nuchal scan at 13 weeks I saw an active healthy looking baby, sucking its thumb..and the SCH appears to be low down near the bottom of the sac and was measuring 21mm by 5mm by 18mm so I dont know if this means it is large or small...again the sonographer wasnt worried she said the placenta looked lovely and babies heart rate was normal.
My consultant has told me to continue as normal..no rest, nothing and they have refused to scan me again until my anatomy scan..however Ive booked a private scan for next week. My midwife has been lovely though and has been a little more honest saying Im more at risk of complications and listens into the HB, heard the HB on tuesday..but I feel so sad..I feel like Im just waiting to lose my baby and with 4 children its impossible to rest..sorry for the rant...Ive read through the thread and its been heartening to read the success stories.


----------



## ShellyG5

Kaleidoscope:

Welcome! And I have to say that I relate whole-heartedly to your situation in more ways than one. I, too, am 37 years old and pregnant with my 5th child. My oldest is 17 (she'll be 18 in April when the baby is due!) and the others are 16, 13, & 7. My SCH was diagnosed early also & the majority of health professionals I've dealt with since my diagnosis have also had a very cavalier attitude toward the entire thing. It's repeatedly been said to me that "there's nothing that can be done" and "what will happen is going to happen regardless". It's been very emotionally stressful and quite heartwrenching at times feeling as though everyone is dismissing me and my stress and anxiety! Please do take some time to read through these boards as well as the journals of some of the ladies who have traveled this road. They are so incredibly inspiring! When is your little one due??

Shelly
17w3d
:baby:


----------



## kaleidoscope

Hi Shelley

My children are 18.15.8 and 5..new baby is due on 4th May so I am 14+2 today.
strangely enough even before my first scan..I "felt" something wasnt right..Ive just hang onto the fab that LO has hung on so far..I had a beautiful scan pic from my last scan which Ill try and upload later.
The stories on this thread have been so inspiring..especially Jennifer..Im so glad I found this forum as I felt so alone when I was diagnosed


----------



## jennifer34rn

Im sorry you had to join us but Im glad you found us:) Whats with these ornery 5th babies giving us "ama" moms a rought time?? lol I know its easier said than done but rest as much as possible, my older kids were forced to step up and do more..guess what?? they survived *lol* Unfortunately,until you are about 24 weeks you will hear the doctors say "there isnt anything we can do" many times ,(but dont ever give up hope, there are plenty of things we as moms can do before viability...rest, drink alot of water,pelvic rest, no lifting etc.) The success stories seem to outweight the sad stories by alot:) always remember that!!


----------



## kaleidoscope

well Ill be honest and say..Ive had severe hyperemesis, so havent been doing a great deal anyway..and of course I certainly havent felt like sex!:wacko:

I have however had to start doing the school run as we simply dont have any one to help..I am trying to avoid heavy lifting though and when Im at home..I just potter about the house..trouble is I have had to go back to work b ecause Im self employed...

I havent bled since 6 weeks..is that a good sign?


----------



## jennifer34rn

no blood or brown blood is a good thing:) and its understandable that we have to do little things, I had to continue grocery shopping every 2 weeks...I just took one of the kids with me and made them push the cart:) I couldnt imagine what my cupboards would have been full of if I let them buy the food*lol*


----------



## kaleidoscope

ah now I have discovered the joys of on line food shop..no need to leave my armchair..and I arrange for it to be delivered when DH is home..so he can pack away:happydance:

Ive read through this entire thread and am amazed that you are now at term after thinking you would have a prem baby..thats incredible!


----------



## jennifer34rn

I still feel like Im dreaming. The peri told me that my sch was so massive and at 21 weeks when it kept growing I really thought it was over. I was even afraid to sneeze thinking my water would break *lol* Everyday I tell my husband that I just cant believe it,he just grins at me:)


----------



## kaleidoscope

Jennifer..Im the same re: sneezing..everytime I sneeze I have this image of the SCH getting bigger1
hope you are well today


----------



## jennifer34rn

Im good:) had contractions every 8 minutes for 2 hours last night so I took ashower, even shaved my legs *lol* then layed down and fell asleep...I only had 3 contractions wake me up during the night....booo!! Well,my due date is 8 days away,I guess I cant be pregnant forever *lol*


----------



## kaleidoscope

sounds promising..I dont think it will be long!


----------



## Angelmarie

Good luck, Jennifer! You have come so far! Im so pleased that things have worked out so well and baby has stayed snug to get to term. 

Cant wait to hear some news! :hugs:


----------



## jennifer34rn

still no baby *lol* cant believe Im due on saturday:)


----------



## kaleidoscope

Jennifer..it would be kind of ironic if you ended up overdue!

Im feeling miserable today..had a very stressful 24 hours with some personal stuff going on and my heart has been racing and the adrenaline racing..worried sick now that its made the SCH grow or that my placenta has abrupted..no bleeding though


----------



## jennifer34rn

Dont worry about worrying *lol*!! My peri did say to keep my heart rate low and to stay clam as much as possible but if stress could cause you to lose a baby no one would ever be born:)


----------



## kaleidoscope

jennifer34rn said:


> Dont worry about worrying *lol*!! My peri did say to keep my heart rate low and to stay clam as much as possible but if stress could cause you to lose a baby no one would ever be born:)


true!

sometimes you just cant avoid stress..Ive hired a doppler to I can listen in to the HB iof Im worried


----------



## jennifer34rn

I loved my doppler!! I listened everyday from 9 weeks to 28 weeks:) it really kept me sane and my doctor said it doesnt cause any harm, they told me to listen as often as I needed to:)


----------



## kaleidoscope

Just found out today that I have Gestational Diabetes..a friend asked me if I was going for the record for most pregnancy complaints:wacko:


----------



## ShellyG5

Hello, friends! 

I just wanted to check in with a quick post as I'm getting ready to head off to my Level 2 here in a couple hours! I can't believe it's here!

We are so incredibly excited, but I still can't get over the whole "high risk" due to "advanced maternal age" thing! It's a bit nerve wracking! I just pray that he or she is healthy and developing normally!

I will check in later this evening or tomorrow with results!

Hope everyone is well!

Shelly
18w2d
:baby:


----------



## jennifer34rn

I had my 39 wk 4 day appt today and Im 3-4cm dilated and the bag of waters is bulging through my cervix:) she did a sweep and said she would be surprised if I dont go into labor today!! God,Im so excited:):)


----------



## kaleidoscope

Good luck Shelley:winkwink:

Jennifer..thats sounding really good..am excited on your behalf!:happydance:


----------



## ShellyG5

Kaleidoscope: So sorry to hear about the gestational diabetes! I'm not terribly familiar with it, but hope everything goes well for you! :hugs:

Jen: How incredibly exciting! I guess you could be in labor or even have delivered by now! Please keep us updated! :happydance:

As for me, I am thrilled to announce we are expecting a healthy baby girl! :cloud9: Everything looked great & the SCH is all but gone! So excited!

Hope everyone is well!

Shelly
:baby:


----------



## ~Pony~

Hello :wave:
I am new to this board. I found this forum doing a Google search for SCH
It is a surprise baby so I had an Ultrasound done yesterday to date the pregnancy. I am 6 weeks. The baby, sac, and heartbeat all looked fine but the tech found a small SCH. I have not had any bleeding or anything (one teensy bit of brown 10 DPO that I attributed to implantation) so it was a surprise finding.
Of course I was the last U/S appt. of the day so by the time I got home and Googled it my Dr. office was closed.
Of course Google has me in a huge panic that I am going to lose this baby, so I was very excited when I found this forum and saw how many of you went on to have beautiful healthy babies.

I talked to my Dr. this morning. She put me on pelvic rest for the rest of the first trimester but other than that she said to do nothing. She does not even want me to have recheck ultrasound or anything.

She did tell me to come in today to get a Rhogam shot. I am Rh- and DH is +
I had the shots at 28 weeks when I was pregnant with my daughter but it kind of freaked me out that while my Dr. is not too concerned about the SCH she wanted me to run right in and get the Rhogam.

Sorry to babble, I am just kind of nervous and eager to read the rest of this thread.
Thanks


----------



## kaleidoscope

Shelley thats great news!

Pony..what ever you do..dont google! youll scare yourself to death!

chances are at this early stage your SCh will probably re absorb...I discovered mine at 7 weeks, it was a real shock..Ive since discovered it does seem to be more common than we think.


----------



## Angelmarie

Any news Jennifer!?!? :happydance:


----------



## jennifer34rn

https://i185.photobucket.com/albums/x67/jennifer34RN/dayne8hoursold.jpg

What a crazy day *lol* I saw the midwife at 9:00 and she stripped my membranes,said I was 3cm and could stretch it to 4cm...ouch!! I had sporadic contractions all day but I really didnt think it was going anywhere. Around 4:00 pm they started coming 5-10minutes but not to painful, at 9:00 I told dh we should just go to bed,they were still 5-10 minutes,hurting me but not to bad....Well, at 9:44 I was woken up in horrendous pain. I got up and 5 minutes later another one hit, then I had the urge to use the bathroom...tmi but tons of bloody show and 3 minutes later another contraction, very painful by now. I got scared and woke dh up and said we had to go now!! The car ride was awful,the contractions were every 3-4 minutes(I really thought I had waited to long) We got to l &d and they checked me, I was 6 cm dilated :o this was at 11:00pm, they got the first dose of antibiotics in me at 11:30pm and at 12:00 I told them they needed to check me again...I was 9cm!! The midwife said If I could do it we needed to go as long as possible without my water breaking to protect dayne from the gbs and let the meds work...I was able to make it til 1:30 am when I had a horrible urge to bear down,I was standing by the side of the bed and my water burst everywhere and OMG...I thought he was gonna fall out on the floor, the nurse and midwife helped me into bed and told me to push,he was born 6 minutes later ;D 

Everything about this birth was like a dream,I did it without any pain medication, the midwife was awesome,she never left the room, she cheered me on, helped me change positions...it was the perfect delivery.The only bad thing was poor daynes face was very bruised because when my water broke he dropped quickly into my pelvic bone...luckily it is almost gone and he is fine. I was also able to hold him immediately and he was so awake and alert that I nursed him for an hour...hes a little piggy ;D
He weighed in at 8lbs 4ozs and 21 inches...he has long skinny legs *lol* Thank you all for the thoughts and prayers:)


----------



## Angelmarie

Aw Jennifer I am so pleased for you! He is a little stunner! I think you have done so well to get so far and then have your perfect little man :cloud9:

Thanks for letting us know the story. Wishing you all the happiness with your new addition! 

Keep in touch! :hugs:


----------



## ShellyG5

Jennifer:

Congratulations!!! :happydance:

Thank you so very much for sharing your journey with us!! You've truly been an inspiration!!

And what a gorgeous little boy!! Please keep in touch!! 

All the best!! :flower:

Shelly
:cloud9:


----------



## kaleidoscope

oh wow Jennifer Im so thrilled for you! huge congratulations, your little boy is adorable


----------



## ShellyG5

Hello everyone:

Just wanted to pop in & see if anyone was still lingering in these parts! I feel so blessed that my SCH seems to have virtually resolved itself (knock wood!).:happydance:

I've spent the past couple weeks just trying to enjoy my pregnancy for really the first time since finding out I was pregnant! It helps that little miss is very active, so that's always reassuring! :cloud9:

Hope everyone else is well & look forward to updates!

Shelly
19w3d
:baby:


----------



## jennifer34rn

thats awesome shelly!! Im doing great,just spending my day snuggling with my little man...I just stare at him and cant believe he is really here:)
Heres a pic from today at 8 days old:
https://i185.photobucket.com/albums/x67/jennifer34RN/8days.jpg


----------



## Angelmarie

Awwwww :cloud9:


----------



## kaleidoscope

aww bless..hes adorable:baby:


----------



## peachey

Its lovely to get some explanation as to what I have been suffering.
Hospital staff do not wish to express any negative outcomes understandibly so, but sometimes you need to be told outright what is happening to you.

I suffered a massive heamorrage a couple of weeks ago and had to wait 4 days for confirmation that my baby is still alive.

Since then some dark bleeding.

My sonogropher said I have a bloodclot but didn't want to discuss what it was or what can be done about it.

So thankyou for sharing your experiences, they have explained much and truely comforted me x


----------



## Angelmarie

Good luck, Peachey :flower: I hope everything goes well for you :hugs:


----------



## NZBeth

Hi All, I'm so glad I found this thread and have spent a couple of hours reading all of the posts. I had a huge bleed last Thursday night/Friday morning at 11 weeks. My midwife sent me for an immediate scan Friday morning and baby was happily wriggling away but they found a large SCH - I don't know the dimensions but it was the full length on the sac over the top of it like a crescent shape. No-one is being particularly helpful (as seems to be the case with most of the stories I've read here) and just telling me I only have a 50% chance of keeping this baby. 

I have been told no lifting and minimal walking, but have not been put on bedrest - I have a 3yr old and a 23mo old so very difficult anyway, but hubby has shortened his work hours to do most of what needs doing with the kids and I have not had to lift them at all which is great and I spend most of my time sat on the sofa watching him run around after them. She also suggested low dose aspirin as a blood thinner to prevent any more clots - she also said this may or may not do any good at all but it won't do any harm so I am taking it. We are also checking my HCG levels regularly, as they won't be rising any more and may even be dropping a bit, but as long as they stay relatively high we know baby is doing ok.

I have booked another scan in a 1.5 weeks just for my own reassurance to see if it is shrinking any. I have just been having brown spotting on and off since with the occassional dark red bit of blood, but no bright red, though like most of you I must check 50 times a day!

Sorry for waffling, this is our third attempt at number 3 as I miscarried twins in Feb and another one in Aug and we are so scared of losing another one. It seems most of the original members of this thread have had good outcomes which is very reassurring to those newbies of us and I hope we can support each other throughout our pregnancies.


----------



## Angelmarie

Wishing you all the luck in the world! :hugs:

I think that the best thing that you can do is rest. Its the only thing that worked for all of us. It sounds like you are doing everything right as you are - must be very difficult with two such little ones around the house but your husband sounds like a trooper! :thumbup:

Are you cramping with the bleeding? My one tip is if you care in pain dont be afraid of taking paracetamol. I was cramping very badly and in lots of pain but didnt want to take pills but I was then told it is actually very beneficial in that predicament to take paracetamol - that and drink lots of water :) 

Keep us update on how you are, hun :hugs:


----------



## NZBeth

Hi Angelmarie, thank-you very much for your reply. I haven't had any pain or cramping yet, hoping it stays that way! I've read in several places about staying hydrated so have been making a point of drinking lots of water - I was pretty bad about it before this, but am having lots of cups of water now throughout the day. I just wish that the medical professionals were a bit more clued up on this as it seems quite common and the drinking water thing has never been mentioned to me by them. They just seem to be pretty pessimistic and tell me there is nothing that can be done to save my baby - the pregnancy will either continue or it won't :cry:. I asked at what point my odds might become better than 50/50 and my midwife said at 24 weeks when the baby becomes viable - not much help really...

Hubby is doing what he can, but he still has to work. Luckily his work are pretty good about him working shorter hours in the office and doing some work at home in the evenings, so he is getting the kids up in the morning and in the car all ready to go to Playcentre - at least there I have lots of eyes on them and they aren't trying to kill each other with just me watching them. They know the score there and are absolutely brilliant, so I can just sit all morning doing nothing, then someone gets them in the car for me and I just have to get them home, give them a simple lunch and get the little one down to sleep. My eldest is pretty easy on her own in the afternoons until hubby gets home and does dinner and bedtime routine. Not ideal, but the best we can do... not sure how you ladies with little ones manage complete bedrest!

Anyway, waffling again, but so glad I found this group.


----------



## jennifer34rn

HI:) Definately drink alot of water and also increase your protein intake, alot of studies have mentioned that extra protein can strengthen the amniotic sac (and since the blood from the sch can weaken the sac you might as well try) I ate extra protein the whole time and when I delivered my son I was 10cm dilated for an hour before my water broke on its own...It must of worked:)
I had alittle one to chase around also,but I tried to do activities with them on the couch and I tried to lift them as seldom as possible. Remember,out of all the studies the one thing doctors seem to agree on is NO sex until you are full-term. I wish you the very best, and always remember,most sch pregnancies end with the birth of a healthy baby:)


----------



## jojo34

Hello there,
I have been trawling the internet trying to find out more about this sub hematoma. I have been having brown spotting for 2 weeks now since my period was due, I did a test just in case and it was positive but because of the spotting I had HCG done, all came back normal. last week spotting turned bright red but didn't last long and then turned brown again and this has happened a few times now, the majority of the time it is brown slime! I got scanned yesterday and was told I had a hematoma and that was what is bleeding and it was next to the pregnancy sack. They didn't know much more than that and were quite pesemistic really and talked to me like I was stupid in a patronising voice that i probably will miscarry because of this bleed. The thing is I have been reading through your emails and there seems positive stories on here, so maybe it is not all doom and gloom. So, they dont all cause MC then? I would appreciate any advice. I am sue back in a week to check what's going on
thanks
jjxx


----------



## jennifer34rn

jojo34 said:


> Hello there,
> I have been trawling the internet trying to find out more about this sub hematoma. I have been having brown spotting for 2 weeks now since my period was due, I did a test just in case and it was positive but because of the spotting I had HCG done, all came back normal. last week spotting turned bright red but didn't last long and then turned brown again and this has happened a few times now, the majority of the time it is brown slime! I got scanned yesterday and was told I had a hematoma and that was what is bleeding and it was next to the pregnancy sack. They didn't know much more than that and were quite pesemistic really and talked to me like I was stupid in a patronising voice that i probably will miscarry because of this bleed. The thing is I have been reading through your emails and there seems positive stories on here, so maybe it is not all doom and gloom. So, they dont all cause MC then? I would appreciate any advice. I am sue back in a week to check what's going on
> thanks
> jjxx

alot of women have an sch, up to 25% of all pregnancies will have one early on...and no,they all dont cause mc, most resolve by 20 weeks:) From what Ive learned over the last year, most dr.s are very pessimistic, they give you the worst case scenerio...most dont get hopeful or optimistic until 24 weeks is reached. Dont give up hope,odds are in your favor!!:hugs:


----------



## thecarrolls

:wacko:

Hello everyone. My name is Julie. I found out at my local ER two weeks ago at 12 weeks that my bleeding episodes were being caused by a Subchorionic Hemorrhage measuring at 6cm x 2cm. I have had large bleeds in the past but since my 12 week mark, I have only had brown bleeding/spotting. The brown spotting is pretty much all the time and the brown bleeding is occassional. I have a follow up doc visit tomorrow for an U/S. I feel for every single one of you facing this trial because it is SERIOUSLY the scariest & hardest thing that I have ever faced. I am constantly nervous that something worse is going to happen. I am glad to have found this group, a lot of your posts have kept me going lately. I just pray the Good Lord will bless us with good news tomorrow at the U/S. Please keep us in your prayers, and I will keep everyone updated. I will keep ALL of you in my thoughts & prayers.


----------



## jennifer34rn

thecarrolls said:


> :wacko:
> 
> Hello everyone. My name is Julie. I found out at my local ER two weeks ago at 12 weeks that my bleeding episodes were being caused by a Subchorionic Hemorrhage measuring at 6cm x 2cm. I have had large bleeds in the past but since my 12 week mark, I have only had brown bleeding/spotting. The brown spotting is pretty much all the time and the brown bleeding is occassional. I have a follow up doc visit tomorrow for an U/S. I feel for every single one of you facing this trial because it is SERIOUSLY the scariest & hardest thing that I have ever faced. I am constantly nervous that something worse is going to happen. I am glad to have found this group, a lot of your posts have kept me going lately. I just pray the Good Lord will bless us with good news tomorrow at the U/S. Please keep us in your prayers, and I will keep everyone updated. I will keep ALL of you in my thoughts & prayers.

I hope you got great news at your u/s:)


----------



## thecarrolls

Hey, Thanks hun. Well, the appointment went well. I still have the SCH & it is still measuring the same. :shrug: They explained things in better detail to me yesterday...finally. From what I gathered, the SCH is at the right edge of my placenta and is still measuring 6cm x 2 cm. She did say that it was better for it to be there then wrapping around behind the placenta, like in the middle behind the placenta or such. I hadn't heard this before, but the U/S Tech said that as my uterus grows, it will squish the SCH, causing the bleeding to taper off and hopefully keep the SCH from growing. Has anyone else been told that before? The Doc also told me to expect the bleeding such as brown spotting, red spotting, pink spotting but to only be alarmed if I have a heavy red bleeding episode (filling a pad). I feel more at ease with the situation because they said a lot of women make it through this and its more common than some think. I am only 15 weeks, but GUESS WHAT....They were able to determine that I am having a GIRL :cloud9: Sooo, that definetly helped brightened the mood some! I just pray that this will clear up over time. Any encouragement & advice is GREATLY appreciated! I wish you all the best & I will keep you all in my prayers.


----------



## NZBeth

So glad to hear the scan went well and that the could tell you that it was a girl! This is a very nerve-wracking time for all of us afflicted with an SCH. I have another scan booked for Monday and am hoping to hear that baby is doing well and that the SCH, if nothing else, hasn't grown any. I don't know the size of mine, just that it is large and was encompassing 50% of the embyonic sac at 11 weeks. Last scan I had never heard of an SCH so had no idea what to ask etc, so this time I am going loaded with questions and hope to find out more about the size, position etc. I had my HCG levels done on Wednesday and despite the fact my midwife expected them to be dropping a bit by now (she said as long as they stayed quite high it would indicate the baby was doing ok), they had risen again! She seemed to think this was very good news so I'm happy. Just hoping for good news on Monday now...


----------



## kaleidoscope

sorry to hear that there are more of you with an SCH..I barely did anything for about the first 16 weeks after finding out I had one...Im now 19+ 3 and have had to go back to work..but still avoid lifting anything too heavy..a scan at 15 weeks showed the SCH had got smaller..next stop, scan at 21 weeks..which Im kind of dreading..
baby is very active now, kicking and squirming plenty.


----------



## ladypotter

I have not "introduced" myself here yet, but have been reading. I had been spotting since 6+4 and at 8+1 was diagnosed with a "small" as the Dr. put it Hematoma. I didn't know anything about it until of course I googled it and scared myself to death. Thank God for these boards where I can read of GOOD news associated with it!! I still have the occassional spotting, mostly rusty colored or tanish. More so, when I do more than I should like walk around too much or climb the stairs. So I try to relax as much as possible and am happy I have a desk job. 

I have another U/S on Monday and will be asking as many questions as possible about the specifics of the hematoma...location, size etc. I THINK when the Dr. was looking at it on the U/S it was far below the two babies, so hopefully that is a good thing. I don't think it is anywhere NEAR them. I have also been told to expect the spotting, but of course every time I see it I ***sigh**** and worry...I am sure I will continue this until these babies are safely in my arms!!! I just keep praying that God is watching over them and helping keep them safe. 

Good luck and :dust: to us all!!!


----------



## thecarrolls

Hey ladies, I wish you all the best of luck because I'm sure your facing the nerves/anxiety that I am. I'm learning to let go & leave it in God's hands. Good luck to all of you with your upcoming scans. I have another on January 7th, and Im hoping for the best! I too, have a desk job...Thank goodness! At this point, they said it's fine to continue working. I'm scared that if I have another bleeding spell, they will demand bedrest...a huge chunk of mine & DH's income would be gone. I pray that God will keep that from happening. Aside from the SCH, I feel great for 15 weeks! I'm not quite "showing" yet. I can feel my uterus but others can't quite tell yet. It makes me anxious, I know my sweet little girl is in there & I'm ready to see that belly!! Lol. Well, I hope you all have a great day. Hugs to all of u! :hugs:


----------



## jennifer34rn

thecarrolls said:


> Hey, Thanks hun. Well, the appointment went well. I still have the SCH & it is still measuring the same. :shrug: They explained things in better detail to me yesterday...finally. From what I gathered, the SCH is at the right edge of my placenta and is still measuring 6cm x 2 cm. She did say that it was better for it to be there then wrapping around behind the placenta, like in the middle behind the placenta or such. I hadn't heard this before, but the U/S Tech said that as my uterus grows, it will squish the SCH, causing the bleeding to taper off and hopefully keep the SCH from growing. Has anyone else been told that before? The Doc also told me to expect the bleeding such as brown spotting, red spotting, pink spotting but to only be alarmed if I have a heavy red bleeding episode (filling a pad). I feel more at ease with the situation because they said a lot of women make it through this and its more common than some think. I am only 15 weeks, but GUESS WHAT....They were able to determine that I am having a GIRL :cloud9: Sooo, that definetly helped brightened the mood some! I just pray that this will clear up over time. Any encouragement & advice is GREATLY appreciated! I wish you all the best & I will keep you all in my prayers.

mine continued to get bigger until 21 weeks, it reached 10cm x 7cm x 7cm, then the bleeding stopped and at 26 weeks it was 7cm x 7cm x 1cm...the baby does get big enough to squish it and stop the bleeding:happydance:


----------



## thecarrolls

Jennifer, did you continue to have red bleeding until it stopped getting bigger at 21 weeks? I'm curious to know what kind of bleeding everyone else has had throughout there battles with SCH's? I am feeling actually, pretty positive this last couple of days :thumbup: It feels good not to be completely depressed. I think I may be starting to feel some movement in the belly but I'm not positive, it's mostly on my right side, which is where I was told the baby is. Have a good day everyone! btw Jenn, thanks for staying intouch even though you're not facing this anymore...that shows that you truly care to be a help to others :hugs:


----------



## jennifer34rn

I had the big bleed at 14 wks then 3 smaller red bleeds during the next 1-2weeks. from that point on it was dark brownish red with stringy clots til 21 weeks.
Im glad I can help, I was so scared during my pregnancy and I really learned alot,if what Ive been through helps someone else it makes me happy:)


----------



## ladypotter

Well, I woke up at 3am to another red blood incident on the Toilet Paper!! ugh! It was a few streaks, not too much, but more than I have had in a while. I have had only very light rusty colored spotting for the last 3 weeks. Then, out of nowhere...this. It seems to come on more at night...maybe just the pressure of laying down or something?? who knows. Of course I freaked out...but when I woke up for good this morning there really wasn't any more. I am going to watch it today and make sure it doesn't come back....off to drink some water!!!


----------



## thecarrolls

Hey ladies!

Jenn- My bleeding has tappered into light spotting, especially the past week. I've mostly had light orangish/brown spotting. No red bleeding since the last incident at 12 weeks. I'm hoping to continue on this path, when I've bled red, it makes me oh so nervous. I'm hoping the further along I get, the more that aggrivating SCH gets squished & disappears, best case scenerio...lol! Out of curiousity, when did you start feeling movement with your first pregnancy? I'm nearly 16 weeks, I'm beginning to feel some things. :happydance:

Ladypotter- Hey hun, I'm sorry to hear you've had another bleed. It is good that it was already disappearing that morning! Stay positive & be strong for those precious lil babies. Good idea on drinking water! I usually am disgusted by water, but I feel like a fish these days. It's nearly the only liquid I consume, lol! I'll be praying for you! :hugs:


----------



## jennifer34rn

first pregnancy was probably around 20 weeks,then I felt movement around 15-16 weeks with the next ones:) The one thing I noticed with having the sch this last time was the movements didnt feel as strong,the peri said the sch can sometimes buffer the kicks until the baby gets bigger and stronger


----------



## bobdavie

Hi Mommas! I am so glad that I found this forum!
We had a really bad bleed at 9 weeks and discovered the sch. Since then it has grown to 10cm at 17 weeks. I am still bleeding red every evening for the last week or so. My doctor has just sort of taken the approach of "wait and see" with no advice really. When I researched it I found out the risk of miscarriage with a sch this size and my husband and I felt that getting the new bleeding to stop was a priority because of it's frequency and amount so he put me on full bed rest. (We have 5 children who are 7,7,5,3, and 18 months! :rofl:) For the last 4 days it has been stopping during the day but starts again along with braxton-hicks contractions every evening about bed time.:sad2: I am 18 weeks now and praying that God will keep this baby safe and heal this thing!
It has been so encouraging to read every ones stories on here and not feel so alone in this!
Thank you for sharing your stories!- Robin


----------



## bobdavie

I talked with my OB today for the first time today. (I had been seeing the CNM in the same office) It was very helpful and encouraging. He told me something that I didn't know about the bleeding I was having. Considering the nature of this board I hope this isn't TMI for anyone. I wish I could have found this information weeks ago!
I told him that I had gone on bedrest because of the severity and color of the bleeds (not bright red but not brown or blackish either). I told him that they were not bright red or continuous but I had been having "rounds of bleeding" every day for a week combined with B/H contractions. He told me that if the blood was a dark brown/black/red color that meant it was old in the sense that it had been outside of the uterus (in the vagina) for a little while BUT that the "port-wine" colored blood was actually coming directly from the cervix out of the uterus and was not "new blood". The "port wine" color is a sign that the clot has done it's job and the tear is healing so the clot is dissolving!!! 
He said that with a clot the size of mine (10cm) that it may take a while and quite a few rounds of bleeding to get it all out. 
He said there is still a danger that the remaining clot may migrate toward the placenta and cause separation. And there is the risk that the blood may cause some deterioration of the amniotic sac which can (but not likely) cause it to rupture more easily but I read today that eating extra protein helps to strengthen the amniotic sac so I am working on that!
I am still staying on bedrest until after Christmas but am going to get up and walk around for 15 minutes or so every hour to help the dissolved clot to work itself out. It still makes me nervous to see that blood and feel those BH contractions but hopefully when I go back on the 7th for my ultrasound the clot will have gone down some.
I am praying for each of you as well! May God keep our sweet little ones safely in His hands and give us wisdom to care for them the best way possible!- Robin


----------



## ladypotter

Thanks ladies for all the updates. Just to let you know, I am still spotting almost daily now. I don't know why and my OB can't really tell me either (outside the normal, that it's due to the SCH). All she said is that hopefully by 16wks, the babies will be big enough to have squeezed it out of me. I don't know if that is a load of waffle, but whatever. I am preparing a list of questions for my Peri as I see him on Monday for my NT scan. So nervous about the outcome of that as well!! I will be trying to see what kinds of things he says about the SCH (or at least how he answers my questions). 

I just wish this bleeding would stop, because I worry about the risks of it deterioriating the babies amniotic sacs. I also heard about the protein, but have not done anything to build that up yet. I think I need to start drinking some protein shakes. Gotta find me some!!


----------



## maisiemoo

Many thanks to Ladypotter for referring me to this group. I've experienced bleeding since I was 5 wks pregnant. My first bleed lasted for 2.5 wks and varied in consistency. At the time they found a bloody area around the gest sac, then assumed this to be implantation bleeding. By 8 wks, this area had disappeared, although i did experience another bleed for a further week.

At exactly 12 wks, i had further spotting and then 3 days later I lost so much blood, I assumed it to be all over. I immediately visited the EPU centre and they confirmed another bloody area around, and in some of the lining (can't specifically remember where) of the gest sac which measured 5cm. I was told it would simply drip away or reabsorb, or worst case scenario continue to clot with the result of MS. The didn't go into details, definitely didn't give it a name and sent me on my merry way until my 20 wk scan.

They told me that my baby was strong, developing as it should and of course this is amazing to hear, however I now don't know what to expect. 

I appreciate I need to quiz my doctor, but what questions should i be asking???


----------



## bobdavie

The hard part is that when it comes to these hematomas (blood clots) is that they don't have any answers as to why they happen or anything that can be done to fix them. (Good nutrition and rest is really all that can be done!)
I would ask them to clarify if the blood is inside or outside of the chorionic sac and gestational sac. It shouldn't be inside and out? If it is a SCH it should be all outside the sac but inside the uterus.
You could ask if the hematoma is anywhere near the placenta as that is a big concern. You want it to stay as far away as possible.
From what I have read it seems as if the blood needs to clot to stop the bleeding and allow the tear to heal. Then as the tear is healed the clot will dissolve and either be reabsorbed or come out in the form of "port-wine" colored blood.
The clot is a danger to the placenta of course but I don't think that the tear can heal without the initial clot forming.
It does seem like these babies grow, almost oblivious to the clot they are sharing the womb with, unless it affects the placenta. It has been so encouraging to me each time to hear that the baby seems to be growing well and healthy!
My OB said that the only reason to rush to the ER would be if I started bleeding bright red that was like someone turning the faucet on or if I started having labor contractions.
I have had braxton-hicks contractions every night starting at 8pm or so and going steadily every 5-8 minutes for hours with bleeding each time but it has always been that darker blood. He says it is just my body trying to dissolve and get rid of that clot a little at a time.
I hope your bleeding will end soon or at least that you will be able to find the answers that will bring you some peace of mind!- Robin


----------



## maisiemoo

Thank you! fortunately, my bleeding more or less stopped yesterday morning, which i assume to be a good sign! I think i'll bombard the GP with my questions after christmas and then go from there. 

I hope everything gets better for you too! xxxx


----------



## thecarrolls

*17w1d*

Hello All!

I hope everyone had a great Christmas! Well, I have some rather upbeat news today. I haven't bleed/spotted in nearly a week. I am hoping this is a good sign. :shrug: If anyone knows the answer to that, please let me know! As for those of you who have recently joined, I wish you the BEST of luck with your situations & I will be praying for all of us! God Bless! :hugs:


----------



## ladypotter

Ugh!! I was going on 4 days with NO spotting / bleeding and then had my NT Scan yesterday which I was thrilled I got positive news, but then later that evening I got the spotting back again!!! DARN IT!!! It seems to be a little lighter this morning, so I am trying to just relax, but man...I was getting excited that I hadn't had anything in several days!

I DID have an internal exam at the NT Scan, so I am just hoping that he hit my cervix and caused it to bleed a bit...what do you think??? He said it looks as though the hematoma is healing itself (has not gotten bigger), so that is good...but dang this red spotting!!! Maybe it is just coming from my cervix?!?!


----------



## 1babygirl1987

The doctors havent diagnosed me with SCH but this is what it is. The area has doubled in size since last scan (4 weeks ago) and now she is re scanning me in 2 weeks, perhaps because it is located at the lower edge of the placenta and to the right of the placenta......This is worrying me?!!? so scared and my OH walked out on me today. Baby seems fine , i have had no bleeding. Is it possible i will have a bleed and will the area of bleed increase further, i saw my baby bouncing around today and looked so happy i dont want anything to happen, i dont want to go through it on my own :( any advice ladies?xx


----------



## thecarrolls

1babygirl- Welcome to our group. I will be praying for you, this is a very hard thing to cope with, I think we've all had some serious struggles dealing with it but A lot of women continue with healthy pregnancys & deliver precious babies. You asked if you will bleed, if it is indeed a SCH...there is a high chance that you will experience a bleed. My Doctor has explained that light activity, bed rest & no sex are the best remedies for this. Also, it is important to drink plenty of water, when dehydrated the uterus can contract & that could cause the SCH trouble. My SCH measures 6cmx2cm. I have had three heavy bright red bleeds since 9 weeks & I am 17 weeks today. My bleeding turned to brown spotting & now at this time, I am having no spotting or bleeding for a solid week. The best way for me to deal with all of this has been to leave it in God's hands. I just pray that he'll keep my baby safe & healthy and help my body to heal. I have another U/S on 7 Jan (next week), I am praying that the SCH has gotten smaller or reabsorbed. My Doctor has explained to me that most SCH's will reabsorb by 20 weeks & most women will continue with a healthy pregnancy. What is the actual size of your SCH? I know it's hard, try to stay positive for the sake of you & baby & take it easy. I will keep you in my prayers! And as far as doing this on your own, remember this one thing....God will never put more on you than you can handle. Everything happens for a reason & it will all work out for the best! :hugs:


----------



## 1babygirl1987

Thanks for your response, the measurements are 52x18x53 mm but increased since last scan.....i have had a brown bleed (dark brown). My body has been under an increasing amount of stress due to relationship problems and i am worried this is why.....not realy sure what to do as the bleed was so close to placenta, it worries me and im now worrying i do not feel pregnant any more....(not hungry) and normally i feel faint if i do not eat.but this could be due to stress. not sure what to do or where to turn, thanks again for your kind words and i hope at your scan they have good news for you x


----------



## Bella'smummy

Hi Ladies new to this site so hello all...

I found out today I have a hematoma I have been bleeding heavily since 10 weeks each week I have gone on the bleeding has gotten worse.

I have had about 4 scans and they kept saying everything is fine with the baby the bleeding is "one of those things" and not giving me any idea why.

I was getting so worried I am weeing blood, going through about 6 -8 sanatary towels a day!!! surely thats not normal.

I am 18 weeks now and only found out today after I persisted with my midwife for me to get properly checked out.

To make it worse I also have a low lying placenta .. this pregnancy just gets worse!!

I am so worried and bed rest os not an option as I have a 17 month old but wll try to take it easy if thats possible with a toddler..:baby:

Big hugs to everyone else going through this it is so nerve wracking!


----------



## ladypotter

Bella'sMummy...I feel your pain!! I have been spot bleeding since 6wks!! I think you having the low lying placenta at this point is making yours worse for sure. Hopefully it moves up soon and your bleeding will stop. I keep reading/ and being told that these things typically resolve in the 20-25wk range. I just pray that mine has gone away by then. 

I too freak out when I see the red blood and my spot bleeding has always been just that...red...once in a while pink, but never brown or anything else...sigh...I was also told it is something that happens and not much I can do about it right now. Good luck to you as well!!! I was told to drink lots of water and keep up on the protein to help keep the amniotic sac strong.


----------



## Bella'smummy

Hi lady potter, thank you for your support, I hope things stop for you as well.

I am getting the pink blood, the brown blood, the clots everything..... I had a really really bad bleed last night not sure if it was the stress of being at hospital all day.

Today I just have dark brown bleeding, what do the diffrent colour bleds mean?

How many weeks is everyone now? i'M 19 weeks tomorrow so fingers crossed that things should start to settle down for me I just don't think it wll.


----------



## jennifer34rn

bright red blood is fresh new blood...anything else such as dark red, any shades of brown is good, thats old blood:)


----------



## Bella'smummy

This morning it as dark brown then this evening it was bright red again.... gutted THOUGHT maybe it could be going.

So bright red blood means that its still serious ...::sad2::sad2:


----------



## ladypotter

Bella'smummy said:


> This morning it as dark brown then this evening it was bright red again.... gutted THOUGHT maybe it could be going.
> 
> So bright red blood means that its still serious ...::sad2::sad2:

My doctor refers to the red blood as still having an "active" hematoma...the brown usually comes after the red or if it has been sitting a while (hence the old blood). Mine has always been red and worries me too. But Dr. says that until the hematoma has healed itself, I should expect it. I try not to worry, but just call my doctor whenever I feel I need to at least so they can "take note"...I always call and say that too...I'm only calling to let you know so you can put it in my file. That way, I don't look nuts when I go in after 2 or 3 weeks and say well...I've been bleeding...at least they know. :wacko:


----------



## jennifer34rn

red is active bleeding, take it very easy when you have it, sit whenever possible (I was on bedrest) drink alot of water, no lifting! I hope it stops for you *hugs*


----------



## thecarrolls

Hello ladies. I am 18 weeks 3 days today, and THANK GOD, haven't bled in nearly two weeks! I have my "20 week" ultrasound tomorrow, Im very nervous, anxious & excited :wacko: ! I just wanted to get on today to let everyone know that I am praying for you all & it would mean the world to me, if you all could please pray for our doc appointment tomorrow. Tomorrow is DH's birthday also, so GOOD news would be very good news! I wish you all the best, take it easy!! :hugs:


----------



## Bella'smummy

Thecarrols, good luck tomorrow hunny hope all goes well, which i'm sure it will, also really pleased that your bleeding has stopped.

My bleeding is still really heavy my OH is stuck in the isle of wight due to snow.. so I have to get up in the night with a teething toddler!!! which isn't helping the bleeding.

I've had 9 weeks of bleeding now I reallt thought it would stop by now.

Hope everyone else is feeling ok today xx


----------



## ladypotter

thecarrolls said:


> Hello ladies. I am 18 weeks 3 days today, and THANK GOD, haven't bled in nearly two weeks! I have my "20 week" ultrasound tomorrow, Im very nervous, anxious & excited :wacko: ! I just wanted to get on today to let everyone know that I am praying for you all & it would mean the world to me, if you all could please pray for our doc appointment tomorrow. Tomorrow is DH's birthday also, so GOOD news would be very good news! I wish you all the best, take it easy!! :hugs:

GOOD LUCK!!! Fingers Crossed and praying for you for sure!! I have my 18wk scan (anatomy scan) on Feb 8th!!! YAY for NO BLEEDING!!! :happydance:


----------



## bobdavie

I passed about 10cm of the hematoma last Sunday, went in Monday morning and they said I still had 14cm LEFT!:cry:
My hemaglobin was at 7 so they also admitted me and gave me 4 units of blood. My OB said that as soon as I reach 23 weeks they will send me to Dallas (2 and 1/2 hours away) and admit me to begin steriods for the babies lungs... I will remain there until I deliver or reach 32 weeks when they will hopefully let me return to Longview's hospital which is only 1/2 hour from home until I deliver.
I have been bleeding lots (like 1/4 cup every time I go to the toilet) of red and dark red blood every day for over two weeks and passing large clots but we are not giving up! 
The OB said on Monday that the baby was still growing on schedule and looked very healthy in spite of all this!
I love this little one to much to give up and I believe in a God who is bigger than any of this! This little one is in His hands and I will trust that He knows what is best!
This is a hard road but it has taught me so much already about life and hope and dealing with fear... whatever the outcome I feel blessed to be this little ones Momma!
- Robin


----------



## aad05

Yesterday was my 1st u/s and I am 6+5. We saw the sac and slight hb & measured 6+1. The dr. was concrned when he saw the fluid next to the sac and said I had a sch and that it put me up to a 30% chance to m/c. I have already suffered from 2 m/c and will be devestated to have another loss. I have had no cramping or bleeding until about 10min ago when I wiped there was a streak of red blood like I cut myself. I stayed up most the night & early this morning googling then came across this site and read all 45 pages. I was happy to see positive outcomes, but also wondered why some quit posting. My dr. put me on 100mg. progeterone 3x day. I have a 20month DD and it's hard to do bedrest and not lift her but dh is helping out. I am wanting to gather all possible information from you ladies to know what to expect. Thanks so muc and good luck too all of you who have apt. today.


----------



## aad05

Robin: I hope everything turns out good for us. I have you in my prayers. When did your bleeding start, how many weeks?


----------



## maisiemoo

Hi, turns out I also have SCH and have been bleeding for almost 3 weeks now. Aside from one rather heavy bleed, it's mostly been spotting throughout. It is beginning to drive me insane as i've more or less bled (on and off) since I was 5 weeks. Is is normally this prolonged?? I'm finding it so hard enjoying being pregnant and when people ask about when the baby is due (for example), i can't help but finish the sentence with "providing everything works out ok". I really pleased this group exists, as it's nice to know i'm not alone however I'm also finding it really difficult :(


----------



## Bella'smummy

Bobdavie- You poor thing that must be so scary all the bleeding and clots I know it is stresssing the hell out of me.

How many weeks are you now? the hospital here have just said they will keep a close eye on me that's all!!!

Add05- So sorry about your previous m/c but you have to think positive, saying that I am 19 weeks and haven't brought one thing for the baby as so scared something might happen if I do. Now that they know about the sch they can keep a closer eye on you and make sure they monitor the size... sticky vibes and nop bleeding vibes for you all.

Maisemoo= sorry you have this too, It's so scary and the not know what will happen is the hard part.

I have a 21 week scan on the 18th I cant wait I hope the bleeding settles by then though..


----------



## bobdavie

Because of the SCH I actually didn't know I was pregnant (I thought the first bleed was a short period). I was actually 9 weeks before we even found out I was pregnant and that night I had the second big bleed. After that it was just a little here and there with an occasional "big bleed", then it became heavier and more frequent, and recently it has been an everyday, almost all day, bleed. The hard part is not knowing how much of the blood is fresh from the original bleed and how much of it is the hematoma disolving. Both seem to be happening at the same time. The hematoma has been disolving and still growing at the same time. My hope is that the original bleed will heal soon if not already and that I will continue to lose the hematoma a little at a time. It would be awesome to walk in to my next sonogram only to find this thing GONE! I have found lots of wonderful natural things I can do to encourage and aid with healing but most of all I have to and need to trust in God to do what only He can do. I know that the stress and worry that can come with this kind of thing can do more damage than anything else. As I walk through this I am praying for all of you guys as well!- Robin


----------



## bobdavie

Bella'smummy- I am 21 weeks today!


----------



## jennifer34rn

bobdavie said:


> Bella'smummy- I am 21 weeks today!

awesome! hang in there, 24 weeks is so close:happydance:


----------



## 1babygirl1987

hello just thought id give an update, had heavy red bleeding yesterday went to a and e and they kept me in epu over night scanned me today, baby is fine thank god but blood clot has increased in size in one week????surely if im bleeding it wil decrease. been a really stressful couple of days.......being re scanned in 2 weeks, hopefully the outcome is good as feeling weak and not sure how much more i can take of the stress........hope everyone is ok xxxx


----------



## Bella'smummy

Robin- Your experiece with this sounds exactly the same as mine, bleeding everyday, I really pray that when you have the next scan they tell you that it's GONE!! My 21 week scan is on the 18th i'm nervous in case they say it's worse.


1babygirl- so sorry that they clot has gotten bigger, you poor thing-(( Big hugs)) 

I am struggling in the day to even pick my daughter up or bend down without feeling the blood coming.

I Just want it to stop! Robin= How do you know what's the hematoma disolving bleed and the normal bleed?


----------



## bobdavie

Bella'smummy- That's the crummy part... I don't really. The OB said that the dark red (or "port-wine" colored) blood is the old blood (or dissolving hematoma) coming out and that the bright red is new blood from the original bleed. But, for me, most of the time it seems to be a mix of both...

The defining issue seems to be the rate at which the hematoma is dissolving vs. the rate at which you are bleeding from the original tear.
If you are bleeding into the uterus and it is clotting (forming a hematoma, kind of like forming a scab. I know, yucky, but it helped me understand) this is good because the purpose of the the hematoma is to help the tear heal (just like a scab on a cut). But sometimes it doesn't because our pregnant uterus is growing to fast for the "scab" to hold the wound closed... so we continue to lose blood into the uterus and the hematoma grows. At the same time parts of the hematoma (clot or "scab") are dissolving and comes out in the form of dark red blood.
If we are bleeding into the uterus faster than the clot is dissolving then the hematoma grows. If the hematoma is dissolving faster than we are bleeding from the wound then that should signal the the tear is healing.
The danger of the hematoma growing is that it can interrupt the placenta keeping the baby from getting all it needs or causing abruption.
The other thing I have read is that the hematoma can irritate and even deteriorate the amniotic sac and cause premature rupture of membranes. From what I have read though the amniotic sac can be strengthened by eating lots of protein!

I know that most of you already know these things but it took me a month to put all of this information together and to start to feel like I understand some of what is happening. I'm posting this in hopes that it may help someone else understand what is happening without having to sort through 20 different sites all directing us to "see our OB for more information".
If anyone would like to correct me about any of this if I'm wrong PLEASE DO! I welcome any other information and would not be the least bit offended to be corrected. This is just my understanding from what I have have found and the bits and pieces my OB has told me. I am not a doctor... just a very interested mom!


----------



## andrianna

Hello ladies,
Can I join please?
I am 9w3d pregnant with twins. I have recently been diagnosed with a large hematoma adjacent to gestational sac of twin 2.
I had very heavy bleeding on Christmas day and been on bed rest since.
According to my most recent scan on 5th January, the hematoma mesures 7cm x 4cm x 4cm.

Any info would be much appreciated

Many thanks

Andrianna x


----------



## bobdavie

Andrianna- Of course you are welcome to join in! I haven't been here very long but have found it very helpful and encouraging. Congratulations on your twin pregnancy. My twins will turn 8 this week! It's lots of fun:happydance: ! I hope your hematoma goes away soon... Just be warned that more than likely the way it will "go away" will be to bleed out. So don't let is scare you if it happens. The darker the blood the better! Try to rest lots and drink lots of fluid to keep your blood pressure up to a good level if it gets low. Lots of rest will help your body use the energy you have to heal the wound! I'll be praying for you and your little ones! - Robin


----------



## andrianna

Thanks for your warm welcome Robin.
I truly hope there is a happy ending for me too!
I see that you are 21weeks pregnant. Do you still have the hematoma? How large is it?
Do you still have bleeding and cramping symptoms?
I had some this morning. I thought it had nearly stoped but this morning I had a good 1/4 cup of dark red blood and some cramps.
I am trying to keep calm and positive although its easier said than done...

Cheers,

Andrianna x


----------



## bobdavie

Yes, I do still have it unfortunately. From what I have read, most disappear by this point but mine is still growing. It was 14cm at the last sonogram even after passing large clots all night.
I have had very little bleeding for a few days now and my hopes were high but last night I had a dream that startled me awake and my abdominal muscles jerked really hard. I began to bleed again a few minutes later.:sad2: I was really down this morning but I keep reminding myself that this is just another bump in the road. I'm not giving up...


----------



## andrianna

Oh Robin,
I am so sorry for your scary experience this morning. I admire you for your courage though! :flower:
How often are you being monitored? Do you see a perinatologist?
What a rolercoaster is this! At least you a approaching the end of the tunnel. :happydance: 
As for me, I have a loooong way to go. Every week is an achievement.
Its sooo tiring and frustrating. I keep having dreams about bleeding and miscarriage.
Unfortunately there is no "treatment" out there. Gynaecologists and midwifes seem not to know much about this condition. The general attitude is "wait and see". I hate being just a number in their statistics board that will fill the box foe either "adverse" or "favorable" outcome. I wish there was something more solid I could do to help heal the wound and absorb the clot. Apparently bedrest- as the only treatment option- is also questionable in terms of potential benefits.
Oh well, let's try and keep positive. Our babies need it :hugs:

Andrianna x


----------



## Bella'smummy

Oh Robin- I am so sorry about the nightmare that caused the bleeding that is terrible, but don't be disheartened the bleeding is still slowing down which is a good sign- big hugs and pray for you .
Did you bleed everyday? 

Andrianna- You got the same responce from doctors that I got which doesn't help - mine said that "what will be will be" I hope that the bleeding stops and your little ones are ok.

I have bled every single day now and last night I had a really bad scare my stomach went solid and I had intense pain at the bottom of my stomach like labour pains I was crying it kept coming and going... I was really panicking so took paracetomol and decided to wait it out- I bled so much during this time as well which freaked me out.

I couldn't even sit down or lay down as the pain was so bad, but 20 mins later the pain had faded so I went to bed and that helped by the morning I was fine:shrug:


----------



## andrianna

Oh Bella,
What a nightmare for you too! I hope your bleeding stops and you wont get any more scary cramps as the ones you had last night :hugs:

You ladies are approaching 24w wich is an amazing milestone!
I am only 9w5d today. My bleeding got slightly better this afternoon. After an early morning dark brown gushing blood (approx 1/4 of a cup- same as yesterday), the rest of the day I was only spotting.
My next scan is scheduled for tomorrow 1.35 pm.
I really hope to see my babies doing ok and the horrible hematoma being reduced [-o&lt;

Wishing you all a good week (and as much blood free as possible :flower:)

Love and hugs

Andrianna x


----------



## ladypotter

Man, I just can't seem to shake this red spotting!! I was so excited as I had gone nearly a whole week with nothing. And that was during my work week. I do have a desk job, but still get up quite a bit. Friday I got home and used the toilet only to find more red spotting!! CRAP!!! then it continued through the weekend and subsided by Sunday afternoon. Just went to the toilet before heading out for lunch and MORE SPOTTING!!! UGH!!! Will it ever end?!?!? I go back to the Dr. on the 18th (no U/S scheduled) but I may see if they can squeeze me in. I am soo soo frustrated!!!


----------



## thecarrolls

Hey everyone! I am officially 19w5d today according to my "20" week scan last Thursday. I'm sorry it's took me several days to post again. It was a very busy weekend. The outcome of the doc appointment was extremely well :thumbup: Baby Madison is definetly a GIRL :cloud9: and she is healthy as can be. The US Tech did the full fetal scan, checking her heart, spine, brain, cord, placenta & everything else and all looked wonderful, PRAISE GOD! As for the SCH, it has definetly gotten alot smaller & isn't active. The US Tech said it is reabsorbing & that I shouldn't have anything more to worry about regarding the SCH, I couldn't be more pleased! God has truly been taking care of us & Im so thankful! Madison was kicking & moving like crazy. After all that I have been through with this, it was SUCH a relieving feeling to finally get some outstanding news! :happydance: I am planning to continue to take it kind of easy considering that SCH isn't totally gone just to be on the safe side. Thank you for all of your prayers & concerns, please continue to pray for us. I will continue to post with you all. Attached are some US pics of Madison...check out those fingers, feet & everything!

For all of you who are facing this. I know what you are going through is so hard & frusterating. Hang in there, take it easy, drink plenty of water & try not to do anything strenuous. You all will be in my thoughts & prayers. Remember, God is in control, just trust him. Wishing you all the BEST! :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







baby 19 weeks 1.jpg
File size: 44.9 KB
Views: 12









baby 19 weeks 2.jpg
File size: 44.8 KB
Views: 14









baby 19 weeks 3.jpg
File size: 43.8 KB
Views: 9









baby 19 weeks 4.jpg
File size: 51.3 KB
Views: 11


----------



## aad05

Tomorrow is our 2nd u/s and we are praying for great news. Please keep us in your thoughts and prayers that our little baby is growing, we see a good h/b and the SCH is resolving or at least not getting any bigger. I'm 7w4d today.


----------



## bobdavie

We went in for our OB visit today and my hemoglobin count didn't drop any further (steady at 8.7) and the hematoma had gotten smaller!!! This is our first visit that didn't show any growth of the hematoma!

Just for those of you who are looking for some reassurance that just because you are bleeding constantly does not mean that all hope is lost...
Every week this thing has grown- all the way up to 14 x 8 x 7cm at 21 weeks! 
But today, after tons of supplements, 4 units of blood, weeks of bedrest, and lots of prayer- it is shrinking!

I know that this is not a guarantee that things will go the way I want them to but I feel so encouraged! Baby is still growing well and kicking lots. I am going to remain on bedrest and continue what we have been doing until we are sure this thing is well healed!
I'm praying for good news for each of you guys this week! - Robin:cloud9:


----------



## bobdavie

Bella'smummy- I had a couple of rounds with those kinds of contractions. They are terrifying! I always felt so much better after feeling the baby kick again the next day. I am thinking that each of those "events" were right before passing a largish amount of blood or a piece of the hematoma. I guess that is just what it takes for our bodies to get out what it wants out! Sort of a uterine eviction notice, I guess!:winkwink:
Praying that you don't have anymore unless it's a necessary part of getting that hematoma gone! - Robin


----------



## renee23

Hi everybody

found this thread whilst incessantly googling for info on SCH. have got some questions, hopefully you guys might have some answers. or opinions!

currently 10w 3d, been having intermittent brown spotting since 6w3d, and 3 episodes of red blood (no clots, diluted looking like say red wine or something, and not alot, the biggest episode covered only 1/4 of the pad i was wearing)

have had 3 scans so far, the first two didn't turn up any bleeding whatsoever. the 3rd scan (2 days ago) found a SCH 6.4cm x 6.6cm x 0.6cm, which according to the sonographer was 'only a slither'! it's on the anterior wall of the uterus, which i imagine is the front.

when i asked where the placenta was, she said it was 'high up where it should be', which i'm hoping is not to near the SCH. but stupid me didn't think to ask then where the SCH was in relation to the placenta :( 

anyway after the scan, the midwife said to expect some more bleeding in the week ahead, and to contact the dr if the bleeding persisted for a fortnight. she recommended taking time off work (my job involves being on my feet 8.5 hours a day which 0.5 hours for lunch!) for the rest of the week (which i have). i saw my GP yesterday for a sick note, which she gave me, but then she said that i was perfectly fine to go back to work! and that most things would be fine except horseriding and skiing (duh!!!). she seem to think that 

- nothing i did or didn't do would affect the outcome of this SCH
- that the SCH would more than likely be reabsorbed or bleed out

so. my questions are: (bear with me!)
1) is my GP being overly optimistic? she just didn't seem that worried by it, and said everything should settle by week 12. (seems to be the magic week or something, apparently my tilted uterus is going to untilt at that week as well). anyone have any stats available wrt m/c chances for SCH? 
2) will i be ok to go back to work? i will definitely try and sit more but it won't be 100% of the time. what did your docs/obgyns recommend in terms of activity? 
3) is my SCH classified huge, big, medium, small??!!
4) why haven't they asked me back for another u/s? i would have thought they'd want to keep an eye on it.


----------



## jennifer34rn

I was put on bedrest when my sch was first diagnosed at 14 weeks (it was alittle bigger than yours at that time) I bled off and on til 21 weeks when my sch reached 10cm x 7cm x 7cm and had u/s every 2-3 weeks...if I were you I would ask for a referral to a perinatologist. I believe resting definately increases your chance of staying pregnant and my peri was adement about me not having sex, not lifting anything, drinking a ton of water, and not working (Im a nurse so its pretty physical)


----------



## renee23

that's a scary size! it'll be quite impossible for me to go on bedrest - i have a 20 month toddler - without resorting to outside help. we have booked a private scan in 9 days (it's a NT scan and we don't get it on the NHS here unless you're older than 30 or 35, depending on the area you live in). i'll get them to have a peek at the size then and if it's any bigger i'll be bugging the drs then!

just really surprised as to how different the recommendations can be in terms of bedrest. it seems like all the drs in uk seem to think bedrest does nothing! (quote 'mother nature will decide', 'if it's going to happen no amount of resting will prevent it'). sigh :/


----------



## Bella'smummy

renee- You got the same advice I did, that was until my bleeding got so bad that I just couldn't go back to work as I was changing pads about once and hour.

My in the UK my consultants advice was:
1)Def NO SEX
2) Refuse any internals unless absolutely necessary
3)no lifting or heavy house work
4) relax and rest as much as possible- I have a 18 month old so I know that's impossible.
5) drink plenty.

We have done all of that but hasn't made a difference still bleed really heavily.

Regards your sch, yours is small at the moment and may absorb but you also have to brace your self that it may get bigger- FINGERS CROSSED IT WONT.

I'm 20 weeks now and been bleeding since 10 weeks so think positive, I am being checked every 2 weeks but my god I had to really push to be seen and scanned as they just kept saying " what will be will be" and your just one of those women that bleed... great thanks that makes me feel whole lot better!!!

Chin up hun all us ladies are still going strong and i've not seen any bad outcomes of this so we will all be fine! xxxx


----------



## renee23

Bella'smummy said:


> renee- You got the same advice I did, that was until my bleeding got so bad that I just couldn't go back to work as I was changing pads about once and hour.
> 
> My in the UK my consultants advice was:
> 1)Def NO SEX
> 2) Refuse any internals unless absolutely necessary
> 3)no lifting or heavy house work
> 4) relax and rest as much as possible- I have a 18 month old so I know that's impossible.
> 5) drink plenty.
> 
> We have done all of that but hasn't made a difference still bleed really heavily.
> 
> Regards your sch, yours is small at the moment and may absorb but you also have to brace your self that it may get bigger- FINGERS CROSSED IT WONT.
> 
> I'm 20 weeks now and been bleeding since 10 weeks so think positive, I am being checked every 2 weeks but my god I had to really push to be seen and scanned as they just kept saying " what will be will be" and your just one of those women that bleed... great thanks that makes me feel whole lot better!!!
> 
> Chin up hun all us ladies are still going strong and i've not seen any bad outcomes of this so we will all be fine! xxxx


Hey! you are in notts too! :) so i guess that's the advice for our area. seems pretty rubbish that even bleeding as much as you did they still had to be bugged to see you. don't think they'll even bother about me seeing as mine's intermittent spotting and occassional small but scary red bleeds. not that i want it to get any worse so they will take more notice!!

we have a private NT scan a week on Saturday (booked a long time ago before all this crap started) so i'll get them to see if it's gone down or up in size. or is it too soon to tell?

my bleeding has stopped for now - bet it'll start when i'm back at work on tues; though i must say looking after a toddler is slightly more stressful as there's the guilt from the fact the toddler doesn't understand why mommy isn't as fun as she used to be. with work i still am concerned they'll think i'm one of those wimpy pregnant women who try and cop out of everything (am seriously on my feet all the time!), but i guess that's the smallest of all the worries eh?

will definitely try and do more fluids though. the only time i actively drink lots of water is for those scans! and i think i have a bladder the size of a pea.

thank you again for taking the time to reply, it makes me feel less alone!! keep us updated!

p.s.: did you still lift your toddler into the car seat (when you weren't bleeding quite as much)? only we have been stuck in the house for the past few days cos of the rubbish weather and on monday i need to take her somewhere... just wondering if i might be able to persuade my little one to climb in herself from the other side.


----------



## Bella'smummy

Where abouts in Notts are you? I'm in Gedling.

Yeah I still put her in the car seat, we actually had to buy a newer car and went from a 3 door clio to a 4x4 which is a million times easier to get her into and I don't have to struggle getting her into the back seat.

I would make sure that your manager understands what is going on with you so that you may need to take extra breaks etc... my manager a man was a complete arsehole until I threatened to take it further.

I try and do everything I normally do but with out the extra heavy work, If your bleeding is slowing down there is a good chance it is going and starting to absorb.. well I hope that is the case for you anyway- FINGERS CROSSED X


----------



## renee23

argh! i typed an essay out and LO erased it all by lifting up the mouse and clicking on god knows what!

bella's mummy - i'm in nuthall. my line manager knows what is going on and has been pretty sympathetic (i didn't have high expectations in the 1st place considering i phoned in sick the most popular week of the year for annual leave - btwn xmas and new year - we even have to have a ballot for it around april). he's given me some suggestions as to what i *could* do (involving sitting down) but has left me to tell the people i actually work with myself. not the easiest considering i am at different branches sometimes so i don't know anyone particularly well. but i really should stop whining!

hang in there, 24 weeks is just around the corner!


----------



## starb

Hello 

I think I might have help for all of you who are suffering with SCH.......

I never do this ..... However, I just learned about a simple blood test and treatment that can prevent birth defects and miscarriages. The scary part is MOST doctors will not tell you about or give you this test!!!

Its called MHTFR and Factor V. These are genetic disorders that 40% of people have. Its very simple to diagnose and to treat. THIS CAUSES SCH!!!!!!!!!! Your body clots too quickly and does not absorbe folic acid.

The treatment is a baby asprin..... and special vitimans... 

Too many Dr just keep their fingers crossed and bed rest..... Keeping your finger crossed in bed until you have a MISCARRIAGE!!!!!?????? Don't let your baby die or have a birth defect.... When all you need is a baby asprin and special vitimans.....

Not all stories of SCH have a happy ending get tested before it is too late!!!! If your dr does not want to hear about these test CHANGE DRS!!!!!!!

Please tell anybody that you know who wants to have a baby (even if they already have children) or has a history of miscarriages about this. This can save a baby's life and can prevent a horrific birth defect.

I just cant believe that this is not a part of routine blood work!!!!!! 

Demand this test ASAP!!!!!!!!!!

Good luck to you all and I hope you all have a happy and healthy baby!!!!!!!!


----------



## ladypotter

starb said:


> Hello
> 
> I think I might have help for all of you who are suffering with SCH.......
> 
> I never do this ..... However, I just learned about a simple blood test and treatment that can prevent birth defects and miscarriages. The scary part is MOST doctors will not tell you about or give you this test!!!
> 
> Its called MHTFR and Factor V. These are genetic disorders that 40% of people have. Its very simple to diagnose and to treat. THIS CAUSES SCH!!!!!!!!!! Your body clots too quickly and does not absorbe folic acid.
> 
> The treatment is a baby asprin..... and special vitimans...
> 
> Too many Dr just keep their fingers crossed and bed rest..... Keeping your finger crossed in bed until you have a MISCARRIAGE!!!!!?????? Don't let your baby die or have a birth defect.... When all you need is a baby asprin and special vitimans.....
> 
> Not all stories of SCH have a happy ending get tested before it is too late!!!! If your dr does not want to hear about these test CHANGE DRS!!!!!!!
> 
> Please tell anybody that you know who wants to have a baby (even if they already have children) or has a history of miscarriages about this. This can save a baby's life and can prevent a horrific birth defect.
> 
> I just cant believe that this is not a part of routine blood work!!!!!!
> 
> Demand this test ASAP!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Good luck to you all and I hope you all have a happy and healthy baby!!!!!!!!


I have had these tests done. My MHTFR was fine but my Protein S was low which is also a clotting disorder. I do take Asprin and extra vitamins too..

I was almost put on Heparin, but they decided my level was not low enough for the need. So far, I am hoping my SCH goes away by 20 wks, like the Dr's tend to say...we shall see!!


----------



## Bella'smummy

Just had my detailed 21wk scan and the baby is fine and developing well which is a huge relief.

The bad news is the hematoma is much larger 4 cm bigger then 2 weeks ago and my placenta is completely covering my cervix... so because I am still bleeding they are worried that I am at a higher risk now of miscarrying!!!!


If I get to 28 weeks I have to be admitted to hospital and go on bedrest for the remainder of the pregnancy, If I get to 36 weeks and still bleeding i have to have a c/section.

Got another scan in 4 weeks but I have been told I must concentrate more now on the babies movements and make a note of her pattern and if they decrease at all to call them or go straight in as the placenta may stop working!!


My god this is just getting worse I feel like I don't want to get attached in case the worst happens, everything felt so negative today.. I think they expect me to m/c but are just trying to be nice.

Please all pray that the baby will be ok and that the bleeding stops.

Oh re the really bad pains it's my body passing clots through my closed cervixs thats why it hurts so much!!


----------



## renee23

bella's mummy

sorry to hear about the SCH getting bigger... i know it all feels like the hospital folks just think the worse (they're bound to, it's a health professional thing and they will always want to tell you the worst case scenario so as to prepare you mentally), but at least they are keeping a close eye on you *and* your baby sounds like a real fighter! did they do any blood tests for clotting disorders etc? (as suggested in one of the posts).

hope you get to take it very easy from now on. will be rooting for you! every day that passes is a small victory...


----------



## bobdavie

StarB-
Please don't take this as any sort of disrespect at all, I am not a medical professional, but am very curious. How could it cause a SCH. I could understand baby aspirin making the hematoma disolve faster IF someone did have this disorder but all bleeds SHOULD clot, right, that is part of the healing. If this doesn't happen, wouldn't you hemorrhage.

This is my fifth pregnancy and I have never had a bleed or miscarriage or any other complication until this pregnancy so if you are right and this disorder CAUSED a SCH then wouldn't women who have a SCH with one pregnancy have them with each pregnancy or at least most pregnancies? Since this sort of disorder would be a persistent thing. 

It is definitely worth checking out but it doesn't make any sense (to me) that it would CAUSE a SCH as a SCH is a result of blood pooling from a tear in the uterus or placenta.

In a traditional hematoma I could see how it could help ONCE THE ORIGINAL BLEED HAS STOPPED because it would help dissolve the hematoma and it would be reabsorbed into the surrounding tissues. But with an SCH you have a different dynamic because the uterine wall is constantly growing so it is difficult for the tear to heal (which is why bed rest and good nutrition can help). I would think that any form of blood thinners would be very dangerous in our situation until the wound is healed. The hematoma really is not the only enemy here. It is dangerous to the placenta but continual loss of blood and deterioration of the amniotic sac also have to be considered as well as the risk of early delivery. You don't want to have a birth (especially an emergency C-section in the case of placental abruption) while on blood thinners!

If I am wrong please help me understand how reducing clotting would cause the bleed to stop. I could see how it might cause the hematoma to reduce faster reducing the chance of placental abruption but it would also CAUSE THE ORIGINAL TEAR TO BLEED MORE and in our case this is NOT what we need to happen. 

Ladies please don't take anyone's advice until you have consulted your OB or midwife.
This sounds dangerous to me... I may be wrong and I would really welcome someone helping me understand if I am.
Respectfully- Robin

PS- I have my 23 week visit today and we are praying to see that the hematoma is getting smaller so that I don't have to be transferred to the hospital! All of the bleeding has been dark lately!!!:happydance:


----------



## bobdavie

Bella'smummy-
If you are passing clots through your cervix (they do HURT! Had lots of them last night) then it is unlikely that your placenta could be covering your cervix completely unless the tear is underneath a portion of your placenta directly over the cervix. Ask them to check again. Sometimes they are wrong. I had that happen with a sonogram tech two weeks ago, they can get "disoriented".
Please, if there is any way possible, hire help, ask family or friends to help and lie down as much as possible. Tell them that the doctor is expecting you to miscarry, for the life of your baby you need to make use of all the help you can get. Exerting the least amount of energy possible will leave that energy to be used by your body to heal the tear.
And remember passing clots and dark blood is good! You want that stuff out. The bright red blood is what would tell you that the original wound is still bleeding. Having your hemoglobin checked might also be able let you know if you are still bleeding internally or if you are just losing the dissolved clot (dark blood).
Also, placentas can "move" upward as the pregnancy progresses, I will be praying that this happens for you!- Robin


----------



## ladypotter

bobdavie said:


> StarB-
> Please don't take this as any sort of disrespect at all, I am not a medical professional, but am very curious. How could it cause a SCH. I could understand baby aspirin making the hematoma disolve faster IF someone did have this disorder but all bleeds SHOULD clot, right, that is part of the healing. If this doesn't happen, wouldn't you hemorrhage.
> 
> This is my fifth pregnancy and I have never had a bleed or miscarriage or any other complication until this pregnancy so if you are right and this disorder CAUSED a SCH then wouldn't women who have a SCH with one pregnancy have them with each pregnancy or at least most pregnancies? Since this sort of disorder would be a persistent thing.
> 
> It is definitely worth checking out but it doesn't make any sense (to me) that it would CAUSE a SCH as a SCH is a result of blood pooling from a tear in the uterus or placenta.
> 
> In a traditional hematoma I could see how it could help ONCE THE ORIGINAL BLEED HAS STOPPED because it would help dissolve the hematoma and it would be reabsorbed into the surrounding tissues. But with an SCH you have a different dynamic because the uterine wall is constantly growing so it is difficult for the tear to heal (which is why bed rest and good nutrition can help). I would think that any form of blood thinners would be very dangerous in our situation until the wound is healed. The hematoma really is not the only enemy here. It is dangerous to the placenta but continual loss of blood and deterioration of the amniotic sac also have to be considered as well as the risk of early delivery. You don't want to have a birth (especially an emergency C-section in the case of placental abruption) while on blood thinners!
> 
> If I am wrong please help me understand how reducing clotting would cause the bleed to stop. I could see how it might cause the hematoma to reduce faster reducing the chance of placental abruption but it would also CAUSE THE ORIGINAL TEAR TO BLEED MORE and in our case this is NOT what we need to happen.
> 
> Ladies please don't take anyone's advice until you have consulted your OB or midwife.
> This sounds dangerous to me... I may be wrong and I would really welcome someone helping me understand if I am.
> Respectfully- Robin
> 
> PS- I have my 23 week visit today and we are praying to see that the hematoma is getting smaller so that I don't have to be transferred to the hospital! All of the bleeding has been dark lately!!!:happydance:


I will just say from what I have been told by the doctor and what I have read online, that having this disorder doesn't necessarily CAUSE them, but can make someone more prone to GET one...I have done so much reading on these things since I have been diagnosed and I did come across that same bit of information that she did.

I take asprin as recommended by the doctor to ensure I don't CONTINUE to clot. Just because I have an SCH, doesn't mean I don't run the risk of clotting somewhere else (like in the umbilical cord) which is what they believe caused my other losses....

I don't believe that the asprin has created more bleeding for me. Honestly, although I have continued to spot throughout this pregnancy (since 6wks), there are many women on here that have bled way more than me. 

I also believe that there are other reasons that SCH's form...one being (that I have read about many times) is that a small part of the placenta or sac didn't attach properly causing a hemorrhage near or around the baby. this would make sense for someone who has had multiple pregnancies and only experienced this once. For others who have experienced SCH's in multiple pregnancies, it would be wise to see if there is an underlying reason such as a clotting disorder. 

I don't think the medical community has 100% definitive information on SCH's which is why we all get different advice from our Dr's. No one can just text book say what is going to happen as each of us experience such different things. Luckily having a place like this for us to read about all of our experiences makes it better to understand from our side. 

We all just want to keep our babies safe!!! :thumbup:


----------



## miel

Hi ladies,
i was the one that raise the first question about SCH in the forum and we decided to open here a group thread...
i will sugest like every one said to follow your doc instruction in the first place...
i had SCH during my into my second trimester ...i bled a lot and past big clots as well (one time i thought i past the baby via the shower drain as the clot was so big :( )...i was only put on bed rest for 15 days but the doctors had told me that i could have jump and down it will not change my blood clot behind the placenta ...i had two option 
1 it was going to be reabsorb on it's own or 2 it was going to get bigger ...i was lucky after couples weeks mine did get reabsorb but i remember bleeding for a very long time ...
i finally had my baby boy on December 5th...i wish you all well with a happy ending in your journey :)
xoxo,
miel


----------



## bobdavie

I just wanted to let you guys know that I went in to full labor last Wednesday night and our sweet Rebekah was born by emergency C-section early Thursday morning. She was 1lb.2oz. and was just to early and small to resuscitate. Her Daddy and I got to hold her for about 30 minutes. I wish we had longer but that 30 minutes was worth every moment of bed rest and worry and waiting. She was perfect.
I will continue to pray for you guys! Never lose hope!


----------



## NZBeth

:hugs::hugs:Oh Robin, I am so so sorry to hear your news., I've been pretty quiet in the group but have been watching your story and really hoping for a good outcome. Thank-you so much for all your kind support to all the ladies in here, you have always been so helpful and positive. Again I'm so sorry. :hugs:


----------



## 1babygirl1987

bobdavie said:


> I just wanted to let you guys know that I went in to full labor last Wednesday night and our sweet Rebekah was born by emergency C-section early Thursday morning. She was 1lb.2oz. and was just to early and small to resuscitate. Her Daddy and I got to hold her for about 30 minutes. I wish we had longer but that 30 minutes was worth every moment of bed rest and worry and waiting. She was perfect.
> I will continue to pray for you guys! Never lose hope!

awww huni :( im so sorry, i really am. My thoughts are with you xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Bella'smummy

Robin, I'm so so sorry for you and your family- I was heartbroken when I read that- :hugs::hugs::cry:

I'm thoughts are with you all at this sad time, thank you so much for all your wonderful and thoughtful comments.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jennifer34rn

Im so sorry for your loss *hugs*


----------



## ladypotter

:cry: So sorry to hear of your loss of your sweet angel girl!


----------



## maisiemoo

I haven't posted much, but have been following the group. I'm really sorry to hear of your loss xxxx


----------



## NZBeth

A little update from me... I had my 20 weeks scan today and I'm very glad to say that the SCH is totally gone :happydance:! The sonographer said she could see a few bits of debris in the amniotic sac which were probably left over from it but nothing to worry about at all. 

On the downside though, I have complete placenta previa, which she was pretty convinced was unlikely to move. It seems like if it's not one thing its another with this pregnancy and I've now scared myself silly googling previa...:dohh:

On the plus side, baby is a totally healthy little boy and kicking very well :thumbup:- he kicked the probe a couple of times and even she felt it! My 3yr old girl is not best pleased at getting another brother though and keeps telling me she wants a sister. Oh well, she has a few months to get used to the idea!

Anyway, hopefully for those of you still with your SCHs this will give you hope that they can and do go away.


----------



## Bella'smummy

So pleased your sch has gone I bet that is a huge wait off your shoulders... i'm praying mine goes as the pains are getting much worse.

Sorry about the complete previa I have that as well as is causing me alot of problems and making my bleeding worse and painful.

I know what you mean about googling some time too much info is dangerous and make you more anxious.

Fingers crossed the pregnancy progresses well with no other complications though xxx:dust:


----------



## renee23

bobdavie - sorry for your loss. i cried when i read your post. 

NZbeth - glad to hear the sch is gone; i hope i'll have the same news at my 20 week scan...

bella'smummy - how're you doing?

we went for our NT scan on the 23rd at a private hospital. consultant said 
(and i quote) ' i wish they wouldn't report these things, they only cause unnecessary anxiety' and 'the size isn't predictive of any complications that could follow'. 

so we started off the whole consultation on the wrong footing. still waiting for downs' blood results to come back but the NT measurement (1.3mm) looked ok. bubs was 6cm and measuring 12w 4d then even though i was only meant to be 11w6d (based on all previous scans). 

consultant said he could see 'a bit of separation' (i'm guessing this is the SCH) and even though i swear i saw him measure it he DIDN'T PUT IT DOWN ON THE REPORT and didn't even tell me where it was in relation to the placenta until i asked (not near, apparently.). 

anyways the SCH is on the scan photos and using baby's CRL to give me the idea of the scale i measured it to be 2cm by 1cm. (previous scan - 4.6cm by 4.4cm by 0.6cm) god only knows what the 'depth' of it is, so i'm not any clearer whether it has shrunk or enlarged or changed shape or what! i left the scan in a completely foul mood because the doc was just so dismissive and every question i asked was answered as if it was wasting his time and breath. i didn't dare to ask too many questions in case he got fed up and did a crap job with the NT measurement.

i know scans can only tell you what is happening at that specific moment in time and there won't be a thing they can 'do' about the clot but i just wanted to know what's going on inside me, was that too much to ask?! still very mad (at myself for not being more assertive). found out later that this doc's wife is a midwife too, which totally does not explain his behaviour. 

ranted to hubby and mum, both think dr would have made more of a fuss if he thought it was important or threatening the pregnancy. this was in response to my cynical thought that perhaps he wasn't interested in the SCH because the NT package only included a NT measurement and blood tests. 

anyway. going to book a scan in 4 weeks' with a different place, and perhaps that will give the clot more time to (hopefully please please please) reabsorb and go away.

on the plus side - no bleeding despite being at work and light activities with dd including walking and picking her up only every now and then; slight scare yesterday thought i saw a smudge of brown on the pad but it was only the crappy lighting in crappy work toilet. feel a bit crampy though these days... hope it's just the uterus stretching out.

sorry for the essay guys. just needed somewhere to air my thoughts.


----------



## renee23

:/ bled a little right after writing the previous post.


----------



## NZBeth

Bella'smummy - thanks, it is a relief it is gone. I was convinced it was still there as I am still spotting brown tinged CM (sorry if TMI!) so thought it was due to the SCH, but the sonographer said it is now due to the placenta previa. My midwife told me not to worry if I get a few spots of red blood every now and then and only to worry if I get a lot of bleeding. I'm really sorry yours is causing you so much pain. How long until your next scan? How many weeks are you now? I really hope it has shrunk significantly or even better totally gone at your next scan - one problem is bad enough to worry about, but two... you definately don't need that! Due to all the problems I've had with this pregnancy, and even getting here after 2 miscarriages last year, we have decided this has to be our last baby.

Renee23 - I'm really sorry you had such a bad experience with the consultant - they can be so unfeeling at times! I hope you have a much better experience at your next scan and you get good news about your SCH. I wouldn't worry too much about a bit of brown bleeding, I had small brown bleeds every couple of days for weeks and every time I though it had stopped I'd get another one. My midwife told me it was just the clot working itself out and it seems that was the case. I just drank loads of water, had a couple of protein shakes a day, rested as much as I could and did minimal lifting, which is hard with a 2yr old and a 3yr old, but they seemed to get used to the fact I couldn't lift them quite quickly.


----------



## Bella'smummy

renee- Sorry you had such a crap experience with the sonographer, we had a sim experience to that make you feel stupid for even asking, to be honest it was probably like you said he was only there to check your NT so wasn't prepared to look any further.. ARSE HOLE.

I hope the next scan goes better and you get the answers your looking for, sorry about the bleed.

Seems i'm the only one who is still bleeding lots everyday, some dark brown blood some fresh red blood, the pains are more frequent and can last a few hours at there worst, plus my sch got bigger at the last scan :dohh:


NZbeth, I don't blame you about this being your last pregnancy you have has a rough couple of years so I pray that this one continues problem free, I think this is our last as I canm't put my self through all this again.


----------



## renee23

bella'smummy - hang in there.... and yes, what's with these docs having all the expertise and knowledge and absolutely crap bedside manners? having said that, with my dd's NT scan i saw a different consultant at the same hospital and that one was brilliant - he found an ovarian cyst that time and even wrote me a note and gave me a scan photo of the cyst to show to the NHS folks. wish i had gotten that one again but timing was wrong.

NZbeth - i don't know how you manage with 2 kids! here i am with just the one and whingeing on a bit... so what has been their recommendation with regards to the previa and everyday activities? 

rang midwife who said that some bleeding wasn't surprising cos the clot was still there. and that unless it got as heavy as a period or i had bad pains they won't be arranging a scan. fair enough. the bleed seemed to be just a one-off 'squirt' of brown (by the time i saw it it was brown on my pants, so not sure if it came out red or brown) (sorry tmi) and that was it the rest of yesterday. dread going to the loo now but yet keep wanting to check... gah!


----------



## kaleidoscope

sorry I havent posted..I have been lurking though..I was diagnosed at 7 weeks and am now 26+4..my anatomy scan at 21 weeks showed no sign of the SCH..so they concluded that it had either absorbed or become so small it no longer showed on the scan..I have been warned to look out for symptoms of placental abruption though..so am rather obsessive about baby's movements etc..I feel I wont breathe until she is here.

Bobdavie..Im so sorry to hear of your loss


----------



## NZBeth

Hi renee23 - my midwife hasn't been very helpful regarding the previa yet - she's only said to keep walking to a minimum. She said that if all goes well I will have another scan at 32 weeks to see if it has moved, but I may start bleeding before that and possibly end up on hospital bedrest - not very helpful with two toddlers and hubby working full time! If all stays ok and it doesn't move, the earliest they will do a planned C-Section is 39 weeks, but if I go into labour before that it will be an emergeny CS. I'm not best pleased at that as my son was born at 36+1 at 9lbs 6.5oz and labour was only 5 hours from first twinge to delivery! I was hoping for a 37-38 week planned CS if it was needed to be on the safer side to try to avoid an emergency one. I'm hoping when I see my midwife next week I can get some more useful info as I just seem to scare myself googling it. I hope you've not had any more bleeds and all is well.

Bella'smummy - I hope your bleeding is slowing and pains are lessening. It is such a shame we have to feel like these are our last pregnancy's due to all the problems and not wanting to put ourselves and families through this again, rather than they are our last bcause we feel our families are complete.

kaleidoscope - so glad to hear your SCH has also gone. I wonder why you were warned to still look for the signs of placental abrubption if it is gone? I know I was warned it was a possibility if the SCH didn't go, but I was told if it did go then the rest of my pregnancy would have been treated just like it had never been there. It's never that simple for me though with one problem replacing another! I know what you mean about feeling you won't breathe until they are here though...


----------



## Bella'smummy

NZbeth- No things aren't any better in fact the bleeding is constantly bright red now and the pains are coming daily... really really worried, got a midwife appt on wednesday so will talk to her about it then.

I was convinced things were getting better I went abourt a week with just dark blood and not much of it but now I am back to clots and red blood:nope:

Strangely I have been told that if i am still bleeding and my placenta is still cover the cervix they will do a c section at 36 weeks. 

I am so so scared at the moment...


----------



## renee23

bella'smummy - give the out-of-hours midwife a call? they usually have one... the number should be on the inside cover page of your notes - should be written in by your midwife... also are they doing blood counts on you regularly just in case the blood loss results in anaemia? hope you're taking it very easy at home at mo. fingers crossed for you babes.

NZbeth - i would push for an earlier planned section... but from what i've read about previa there's still a good chance for it to move... alot of ppl have previa at 20 weeks but by delivery only 5% of these still have the previa. why was she convinced it wouldn't move?

had another tiny bleed today (last one was on Thurs) after a hectic day yesterday putting up my daughter's play kitchen (4 hours of DIY for hubby and me) and then in laws descending upon us in the afternoon. just felt like sitting down in the middle of sainsburys, uterus felt all period-y and then i went to the loo there was the blood as i thought there would be. hoping that this is the clot coming off little bit by little bit. wish there was some ultra high tech uninvasive camera that can show an actual video of what's going on inside every moment...i just want to know what's happening, whether it's bad or good... (ok just sounding stupid now i guess)


----------



## NZBeth

Well I spent yesterday in Christchurch Women's Hospital after I woke up at 3:30am Monday for a pee and found I had had a big red bleed. As soon as I sat on the loo (sorry if TMI) I passed a pingpong ball sized clot and some more blood. Luckily after that it stopped, but I was shaking so much I couldn't even type the numbers in the phone to page my midwife, hubby had to do it and she got me referred to the hospital first thing in the morning. They did another scan, bloods, urine test etc. Bloods and urine ok, and they couldn't see anywhere obvious on the scan where the blood was coming from (they said that was a good thing), though they did find the remains of my SCH hidden at the edge of my placenta - she said that it wasn't surprising that it had been missed at the last scan, but it was very small now and not to worry about it. I've been told to expect more bleeding and put on iron tablets and told to take it as easy as I can (with two toddlers!), so now I need to see about getting my daughter into preschool at least a day or two a week and find out what else I can do to ease the load. I had no more bleeding yesterday, but at 5:30 this morning I had a bit more red and again just from walking around trying to sort out the children this morning. Hubby is now at work trying to sort out if he can do as much as possible from home for the next week or two while we sort out alternative childcare arrangements.

Bella'smummy - I'm so sorry things are no better. I'm not surprised you are scared, even the much smaller bleed I had this morning had me shaking again. How many weeks are you now? 
I hope your midwife is more helplful than mine. I'm just so glad I am under the hospital's care now too. I will still see my midwife, but can call the hospital and talk to a Dr if I am worried at all or have any questions, or even just turn up if I have a big bleed and they will look after me. I've also been warned that it is likely that I will end up hospitalised at some point if I do get a big bleed, so another reason to get alternative childcare plans in place.

renee23 - turns out my midwife didn't know what she was talking about regarding the planned CS - I told the Dr my worries about that yesterday and she said what I was told about 39 weeks was absolutely not true and every case was judged individually. I will have a growth scan at 28 weeks and another appointment with the Dr to discuss where things are. Oh, I just realised my typo in my last message - my son was born at 39+1, not 36+1! 
The sonographer yesterday also seems quite convinced my placenta wasn't going to move either, I'm not entirely sure why, but both have seemed to think it is firmly in position - not very reassuring.


----------



## babybedford

Hi my name is jo I was told at my 8 week scan that i had a sch, this dissolved and was nearly gone by 12w at 14w i had a big bleed and they found 2 sch around baby sac. 17w i had contractions and passed clots and scan showed that 1 haematoma was gone and the other did not look like it was attached to placenta any more it measure 7 by 5 by 5. My questions are?
I have brown/yellow spotting now is that normal?
My tummy low down hurts if i do to much?
I get a cramping/ hardening on the right side of my uturus is this normal?
I have my 20w scan in 2 weeks so its a wait and see game. what do you think my chances are?
please help i feel so alone xxxx


----------



## ladypotter

babybedford said:


> Hi my name is jo I was told at my 8 week scan that i had a sch, this dissolved and was nearly gone by 12w at 14w i had a big bleed and they found 2 sch around baby sac. 17w i had contractions and passed clots and scan showed that 1 haematoma was gone and the other did not look like it was attached to placenta any more it measure 7 by 5 by 5. My questions are?
> I have brown/yellow spotting now is that normal?
> My tummy low down hurts if i do to much?
> I get a cramping/ hardening on the right side of my uturus is this normal?
> I have my 20w scan in 2 weeks so its a wait and see game. what do you think my chances are?
> please help i feel so alone xxxx

So sorry you are having to go through this. As you can see, you are totally not alone. I think your brown spotting is pretty normal as long as you still have a hematoma. Some women's do not go away until they are in their 20's weeks if even then. I would take it easy if I were you and stay rested as much as possible. Drink lots of water to keep hydrated. 

I also believe that the cramping CAN be normal, but can also signify contractions, so I would keep an eye on it. It COULD also be Braxton Hicks which make your belly harden up and then soften up...i get those from time to time too. 

I have been dealing with an SCH since I found out at 6wks and have had red spotting/small bleeds since then. I am praying at my scan on Monday, that it has healed now!!! Good luck for your next scan!! Stay rested until then!! :hugs:


----------



## Fluxuspoem

Hi everyone

I thought Id post a photo of Christina a SCH baby that was delivered safely 3 months ago. I had to spend my whole pregnancy in bed rest and had my waters broken early but i have my amazing girl and none of that matters anymore.

Here is my angel

https://i70.photobucket.com/albums/i83/aleka11/Chrissie.jpg

Good luck to all, hope you all have wonderful pregnancies xx


----------



## Fluxuspoem

babybedford said:


> Hi my name is jo I was told at my 8 week scan that i had a sch, this dissolved and was nearly gone by 12w at 14w i had a big bleed and they found 2 sch around baby sac. 17w i had contractions and passed clots and scan showed that 1 haematoma was gone and the other did not look like it was attached to placenta any more it measure 7 by 5 by 5. My questions are?
> I have brown/yellow spotting now is that normal?
> My tummy low down hurts if i do to much?
> I get a cramping/ hardening on the right side of my uturus is this normal?
> I have my 20w scan in 2 weeks so its a wait and see game. what do you think my chances are?
> please help i feel so alone xxxx

I had brown and yelloow streakly spotting for weeks on weeks, it was never ending, even when the SCH was not visible I was still spotting! I also had contractions early, exactly the feeling you are describing and my doctor put me on complete bedrest and lots of water is recommended to stop the contractions. The blood is what is causing thisand must be avoided. My tummy hurt pretty much non stop from week 16 onwards, it was the contractions again, I would suggest you speak with your GP/doctor and they may be able to give you meds to stop this from happening. 

You are a lot of chances, believe in your pregnancy and your baby, you are not alone 
x


----------



## jennifer34rn

-brown is always good, its old blood (I bled/spotted for 7 weeks)
-I had alot of cramps and braxton hicks between 16-20 weeks...my ob told me to lie on my left side and drink alot of water when it would happen
-best of luck to you!!:hugs:


----------



## 123davis

hi everyone, i was diagnosed with a sch yesterday. i am 6 weeks 4 days and the clot is right beside the baby sac and making the sac slightly abnormal shape, baby fine with heratbeat. the sono said she thinks its making it abnormal shape cos the pressure of the clot, it measures 3cm and not as wide. i have been bleeding on and off red blood sometimes dark red i cramp to. i am so scared about it putting pressure on my baby already i want it all to be ok. i had this with my last daughter and it had gone completely by 12 weeks. i am hoping at my scan next week that its either started to shrink or its not got any bigger and baby is ok. this is such a worrying time i am so scared, i am on bed rest and drinking lots of water. trying to do everything to keep this dear little baby. all the posts on here keep me going most of you have gone on to have healthy babies or sch has resolved its self. fingers crossed. would like to hear from others that have had it or have got it please xxx


----------



## jennifer34rn

123davis said:


> hi everyone, i was diagnosed with a sch yesterday. i am 6 weeks 4 days and the clot is right beside the baby sac and making the sac slightly abnormal shape, baby fine with heratbeat. the sono said she thinks its making it abnormal shape cos the pressure of the clot, it measures 3cm and not as wide. i have been bleeding on and off red blood sometimes dark red i cramp to. i am so scared about it putting pressure on my baby already i want it all to be ok. i had this with my last daughter and it had gone completely by 12 weeks. i am hoping at my scan next week that its either started to shrink or its not got any bigger and baby is ok. this is such a worrying time i am so scared, i am on bed rest and drinking lots of water. trying to do everything to keep this dear little baby. all the posts on here keep me going most of you have gone on to have healthy babies or sch has resolved its self. fingers crossed. would like to hear from others that have had it or have got it please xxx

Im sorry you're going through this again:hugs: but you're right,the vast majority of sch's go away by 20 wks and a healthy baby is born:)


----------



## babybedford

i was diognosed at 8 weeks and i am nearly 19 weeks and baby still hanging in there. my first sch disolved and was nearly gone by 12w 15w huge red bleed and a week later another bleed. 2 new sch seen. 17w passed lots of clots and large hematoma gone. still have 1 measuring 7/4/5 but been bleeding brown yellow spotting since. hand in there even though its worrying there are allot of success stories. I have 20w scan in week and half xxx


----------



## millwallrose4

Hello. I was diagnosed with sch at 6+1, and have been bleeding brown blood pretty much non-stop. I've had one episode of bright red blood and I had another scan last week at 7+3 which has showed it is still there but has not changed size (although I can't be sure as they haven't measured it and seem totally unconcerned). It is all along the top of the sac and down the right hand side of the sac and is clearly visible on ultrasound. Luckily I have seen a strong heartbeat on the last two scans, but I am still really worried especially with it being along the top of the sac as well. I dread going to the toilet everytime incase I have a load of red blood.


----------



## babybedford

new red bleed today. is this ever going to get better. baby ok still x


----------



## Naja7

Hi ladies. Just wondering if anyone has any advice. I too have a SCH, they first found it when I was about 6 weeks when I had a bit of red spotting. At my 12 week scan it was measuring 19x20x12mm and they told me it should resolve pretty quickly. The sonographer said it had been caused by a vanishing twin. I had a bit more bleeding after the scan but then stopped and had nothing more until I was 15 weeks when I started bleeding again and had bad pains with it. They scanned me then and the area had increased to 71x40x80. They left me completely confused because they said the sonographer at the 12 week scan was wrong and that the bleed was the twin sac that was carrying on growing (like a blighted ovum). I wasn't happy with this and got a second opinion when I was told that it was definitely a blood clot and not a twin sac! They pretty much said their was nothing they could do and to just take it easy until my 20 week scan.

So I kept resting and had some more brown bleeding. I started to get awful contraction-like cramps and was called in for another scan at 17 weeks. The SCH had got smaller and she was pretty sure that it would be completley resolved by my 20 week scan. I hadn't had any bleeding since then and the cramps had got a lot better so I thought it definitely would of gone. Then I had my 20 week scan on Tuesday and they told me that the clot had now got bigger again! 

Sorry for waffling on and hope this all makes sense. I'm so scared at the moment, I really dont know what to expect. I didn't think it would of grown considering I wasn't bleeding anymore. I'm seeing a consultant next week. Has anyone else's shrunk only to get bigger again when they have got to the 20 week + stage? If i'm not bleeding and its still growing, is that a bad sign? 

Thanks for any help xx


----------



## jennifer34rn

Mine reached its biggest at my 21 week 2 day u/s...it was huge (10cm x7cm x7cm) and I hadnt been actively bleeding red since about 17 weeks, I did have some spotting of old blood til about 19ish weeks. Then at my 26 week u/s it finalle got smaller for the 1st time:) it was 7cm x7cm x1cm. Here is my sch baby today on his 3 mth birthday:)
https://i185.photobucket.com/albums/x67/jennifer34RN/boys2-12-10.jpg
The little chunk is 17lbs 3ozs


----------



## 1babygirl1987

im hoping mine will disappear or have at least shrunk at my 20 week scan, i have brown (old) blood everyday but dont really know what this means, my midwife has now told me i will have a consultant led pregnancy so its good that baby will get best care available! just trying to think positive in this situation and is hard when you cant see whats going on in there!!!! good luck everyone, will update on here after 20 week scan,have not got the date through yet so will probably be 22 weeks or close to that xxx


----------



## Bella'smummy

Just wanted to let you know that on wednesday the 10th Feb, I went in to premature labour after being in hospital for 2 weeks.

At 7.30pm Olivia was born weighing 1lbs 5oz but sadly died during delivery, she could fight no more I was 24 weeks to the day.

I feel lost and angry that his has happend and why me, she was so beautiful and with the angels now and I hope at peace.


----------



## 1babygirl1987

Bella'smummy said:


> Just wanted to let you know that on wednesday the 10th Feb, I went in to premature labour after being in hospital for 2 weeks.
> 
> At 7.30pm Olivia was born weighing 1lbs 5oz but sadly died during delivery, she could fight no more I was 24 weeks to the day.
> 
> I feel lost and angry that his has happend and why me, she was so beautiful and with the angels now and I hope at peace.


awwww huni.........there are absolutely no words that would make how you feel even remotely better but i just want you to know im thinking of you and feel so sad for you...............xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## NZBeth

:hugs:Bella'smummy, I am so so sorry to hear that. I had wondered how you were doing as you hadn't posted in a while and I had really been hoping that things were improving. I'm so sorry for your loss and know there is nothing I can say that will make you feel any better. Just to let you know I'm thinking of you.


----------



## jennifer34rn

I am so very sorry for the loss of your daughter*hugs*


----------



## renee23

Bella'smummy said:


> Just wanted to let you know that on wednesday the 10th Feb, I went in to premature labour after being in hospital for 2 weeks.
> 
> At 7.30pm Olivia was born weighing 1lbs 5oz but sadly died during delivery, she could fight no more I was 24 weeks to the day.
> 
> I feel lost and angry that his has happend and why me, she was so beautiful and with the angels now and I hope at peace.

i'm so sorry for your loss... *hugs*...


----------



## Levi's Mommy

Hi, so I figured I would introduce myself. My name is Cara and this is my story...So my doctor put me on bed rest this past week until I have a week of no bleeding(I was having some bleeding before hand). I was doing good. Well I went back to school yesterday and after class I got up to leave. I felt a huge gush. Went to the bathroom and there was blood and lots of clots. So I call my doctor's office it's 4:30pm now and they tell me to go to the er. So I have my mom go with me to the er. The run all the tests. I went through about 3 or 4 pads soaked! Well after all was said and done I found out I have a Subchorionic Hematoma. I basically have a hemorrhage(massive amount of blood they seen on the ultrasound) and if it gets bigger it can detach the baby and I'll miscarry. The baby is hanging on. Which I'm being hopefully and praying he or she continues too. The baby's heartbeat was 149. He or she is measuring 6 weeks 6 days. It's about 4 days off from my regular EDD, but last time I was in the er it was measuring a little off too and my doctors office goes by me being 7 weeks 3 days. Which today I'm 7 weeks 4 days.

Sooo now the doctor recommends I stay on bed rest, because with me on bed rest I'm to lay horizontal and it prevents weight pressing down and more than likely the baby detaching. I'm canceling all of my activities until further notice and dropping out of school unless they will work with me and let me do my work at home, with me having about 5 or so weeks left this semester. To me the baby is more important so I'm trying to do everything to save the baby. I honestly don't want to experience another miscarriage. Also about 10 or so at night the bleeding has subsided only when I go to the bathroom which I'm glad. I hope it continues to stay that way. Still no cramps too which is good. Also my hemorrhage measured *4.5 x 4.0 x 2.7 cm.* Is that big? My beta level(hormone) was 274444. Which is where is should be I assume. They also said my cervix is open but only enough for the blood to come out. Will it get bigger? I'm not sure what to expect. I've been laying down and drinking lots of water.

Well that is my update. If you pray please pray for me and that the baby stays long enough to grow and the hemorrhage disappears. Anything is possible. Thank you all so much and I will keep you update!!


----------



## Levi's Mommy

Hi, so I figured I would introduce myself. My name is Cara and this is my story...So my doctor put me on bed rest this past week until I have a week of no bleeding(I was having some bleeding before hand). I was doing good. Well I went back to school yesterday and after class I got up to leave. I felt a huge gush. Went to the bathroom and there was blood and lots of clots. So I call my doctor's office it's 4:30pm now and they tell me to go to the er. So I have my mom go with me to the er. The run all the tests. I went through about 3 or 4 pads soaked! Well after all was said and done I found out I have a Subchorionic Hematoma. I basically have a hemorrhage(massive amount of blood they seen on the ultrasound) and if it gets bigger it can detach the baby and I'll miscarry. The baby is hanging on. Which I'm being hopefully and praying he or she continues too. The baby's heartbeat was 149. He or she is measuring 6 weeks 6 days. It's about 4 days off from my regular EDD, but last time I was in the er it was measuring a little off too and my doctors office goes by me being 7 weeks 3 days. Which today I'm 7 weeks 4 days.

Sooo now the doctor recommends I stay on bed rest, because with me on bed rest I'm to lay horizontal and it prevents weight pressing down and more than likely the baby detaching. I'm canceling all of my activities until further notice and dropping out of school unless they will work with me and let me do my work at home, with me having about 5 or so weeks left this semester. To me the baby is more important so I'm trying to do everything to save the baby. I honestly don't want to experience another miscarriage. Also about 10 or so at night the bleeding has subsided only when I go to the bathroom which I'm glad. I hope it continues to stay that way. Still no cramps too which is good. Also my hemorrhage measured *4.5 x 4.0 x 2.7 cm.* Is that big? My beta level(hormone) was 274444. Which is where is should be I assume. They also said my cervix is open but only enough for the blood to come out. Will it get bigger? I'm not sure what to expect. I've been laying down and drinking lots of water.

Well that is my update. If you pray please pray for me and that the baby stays long enough to grow and the hemorrhage disappears. Anything is possible. Thank you all so much and I will keep you update!!


----------



## 1babygirl1987

Hello Levi's mommy, its good that they put you on bed rest, your measurements are not 'too' large but they normally work out the risk compared to the size of the baby, so at 7 weeks the baby is not too big....... however i had one about that size (a little bit smaller) at 8 weeks and im now 20 weeks and waiting to see if mine has shrunk (as it continued to grow to a large blood clot) i hope everything works out well for you, best thing you can do is listen to docs and try and get school on side to help, problem is a lot of people do not know about SCH, my doctors didnt even tell me thats what it is, and have just continued to monitor (scans, consultant led pregnancy) but didnt tell me to rest or no sex etc!!!there are a lot of positive outcomes so try not to worry too much.xx


----------



## Levi's Mommy

1babygirl1987 said:


> Hello Levi's mommy, its good that they put you on bed rest, your measurements are not 'too' large but they normally work out the risk compared to the size of the baby, so at 7 weeks the baby is not too big....... however i had one about that size (a little bit smaller) at 8 weeks and im now 20 weeks and waiting to see if mine has shrunk (as it continued to grow to a large blood clot) i hope everything works out well for you, best thing you can do is listen to docs and try and get school on side to help, problem is a lot of people do not know about SCH, my doctors didnt even tell me thats what it is, and have just continued to monitor (scans, consultant led pregnancy) but didnt tell me to rest or no sex etc!!!there are a lot of positive outcomes so try not to worry too much.xx

Thank You, unfortunately..I had a appointment today and ultrasound again. I lost the baby. There was a fetal pole but no heartbeat like there was a few days ago when I was in the er. It must of been all the blood and clots I had... I have no words to express how I am feeling. This is my second miscarriage. Yes I have a wonderful son, but it's just hard when you want a second child and the odds aren't in your favor. I have a d&c scheduled for in the morning.


----------



## 1babygirl1987

awww :( im so sorry! was hoping for good news for you, my thoughts are with you, xxxxxx


----------



## babybedford

Sadley after being in hospital for over a week with a really bad infection, our beautifull baby son Zack was born to early and soon. Zack was born on 20th February 2010 at 14.30, 20w 4d old. he was the most beautiful perfect baby boy and weighed 10 1/2 oz and was 10 1/2 inches long, perfect in evey way. 
mummy and daddy's hearts are broken, but are so proud we got to meet him, hold him and kiss him good night.
Sweet dreams are little angle
all our love mummy and daddy x


----------



## 1babygirl1987

im really sorry babybedford, lots of sad news at the moment.... :( really sorry for your loss xx


----------



## emma2810

HI ladies,I have a feeling I'll be joining you (again).

I had a MC at 17weeks in July 09 after bleedingconstantly from week 5-very heavy and very red.
Each time they basically put it down to this 'clot' which in thier words 'would be of no harm to the baby'.The post mortem showed the constant bleeding had caused my membranes to inflame and rupture.(I never had more than 2weeks at a time without some sot of blood)

So hear I am now afte getting my :bfp: on valentines day-Im 5weeks and 4 days pregnant and i started spotting last sunday :( its ranging from bright red to brown throughout the day,(its by no means heavy-touch wood,and no pains,lets hope it stays that way)I havent had normal discharge in over a week.Im going for a scan at the epau on Monday and praying with all my heart that the baby will be fine and I'm not going down the same route as last time.

I'd like to make a point that if you are in anyway confused or dis-satisfied with your care that you stand up for yourself and ask lots of questions,I didnt last time.I guarentee I wont be taking a back seat this time!

FX,prayers and PMA![-o&lt;


----------



## jennifer34rn

Im so sorry for your loss babybedford and levis mommy *hugs*


----------



## 1babygirl1987

Anyone know what to expect at the consultants appointment?im going tommorrow and not sure what she is going to say as my scan isnt till the following day. Thankyou xx


----------



## stephybump2be

hi all

I am 6+4 pregnant with my third child, and have two amazing wee boys at 4yrs & 2yrs old.

I started bleeding,fresh red blood like a light period, and having abdominal cramps at 6+2 but, as it was a Saturday afternoon, all EPU's across Scotland were closed, and had to wait until yesterday for my scan!

When I arrived for this appt yesterday (Monday), I was told that my appt was not until Tues - however, when they checked my notes it had been written down as Monday there - just what we needed while thinking we may have lost our baby. They were really nice about it and gave me scan and I decided everyone makes mistakes!

I cried when I saw my baby's heartbeat on the monitor, and was then given an internal scan due to a 'dark area'. They said was a blood clot and that I should expect some more pinkish/ brown bleeding, and to contact them back if I had fresh, heavy bleeding. I was given a new appointment for 2wks time and told to advise my dr who would let the community midwives know too. 

It was only when I got home that I started wondering whether I should return to work the next day but I haven't been able to get hold of a doctor or midwife to find out. Thats when I started looking online and discovered I should be resting, drinking plenty, and that my clot is called an SCH. I have no idea what size it is, but will cetainly be asking more questions at my next scan.

My bleeding seems to have tailed off and I don't have any more cramping, so I'm hoping they can tell me it's shrunk at next US. I will keep trying to get hold of my doctor today to make an appt. I'm not one to take time off work, but I really don't want to put my baby at any increased risk at all.

Is the general advice that I should or should not be at work?? I deliver training so don 't have heavy lifting, but I am on my feet all day and have to go up and down three flights of stairs regularly.

Any advice appreciated...


----------



## stephybump2be

My heartfelt sympathy to all those who have lost a precious baby x


----------



## stephybump2be

doc signing me off work - appt on Friday!


----------



## kevbo

Hi all,

Thank you all for this informative group. I have learned a lot from this. This is my wife's situation...

She is now 12w exactly, her first pregnancy and had a few dramas in the last few weeks... 

She had a continuous cramp on the right of the abdominal for 2 days after coming back from holiday in Prague and had a bit of brown discharge at 8w, went to A & E and had an internal exam, doc said nothing to worry but just as a precaution (I think he worries about ectopic pregnancy), so he arranged a scan the following morning, the baby was in good form so we went home reassured....

Just last sat, we had a big argument two days in a row and she started to feel some abdominal pain in the center and lower left with a very slight light brown spotting (only just tinted the usually white mucus), we went to the gp and had a scan on the following thur and the sonographer found a 3.5 x 3.6 x 1.5mm SCH... I didn't know what to ask then, but midwives said that it happens to a lot of women and the clot is small, so nothing to worry about...

I would like some opinions please... my wife had some intermittent(3-4 at a time and 2-3 times an hour) little twitch/cramp on the lower left which I know is exactly where the baby is, when she had her cramps before the second scan... is that some sort of contractions??

Her discharge has been back to clear white for a few days now since 2 days before the last scan but we are just so worried to have found the SCH, is it something to worry about if it stays the same size in her next scan? Her next scan would be this thur which is the NT scan at the hospital, what should I be asking the nurses?

Thanks for your help.

Kevin


----------



## Diggydog

Hello ladies,

Ive been searching everywhere for some information on these blood clots and so happy ive found some people to talk to about this!

I had a brown discharge at 6wks and was scanned by EPU who said theres was two sacs one with bean and HB and one sac of blood. She sent me on my way saying i may bleed a little or spot in the next 2 weeks from this sac of blood. 4 days later i had red blood trickle out of me so went back fro another sac on friday 7w2d and they showed the sac of blood is now bigger and a clot. Measuring 15x35x28mm.

I had a mm/c end of Nov 09 and so so scared about the future of this pregnancy because of this SCH.

I have a pyshical job as a chambermaid in a hotel, where i can sometimes make upto 22 beds a day as well as all the cleaning. I havent been told to rest of anything like that. I have a doctors appointment tomorrow im going to ask her whether i should still be working and not resting.?

I thought id add a picture of my horrible clot sitting on top of my little ones sac:
https://i165.photobucket.com/albums/u68/diggs04/014.jpg

Thanks for listening xxx


----------



## barasti

Hi there... can I join?
My name is Alli and i'm 8 weeks today.

Went to an Elton John concert last saturday night, came home and found brown fluid on my pants. Scary as. Went to bed and the whole of Sunday, it petered off bit by bit, I thought it was just one of those things. Woke up Monday morning to find more blood, took myself straight to the doc. Got diagnosed with this. Am under house arrest for the next two weeks. I am also on progesterone suppositories each night. 

During the day I move from the bed (which is on the floor) - to the lounge, to the bathroom, to the kitchen. The only thing I carry is my laptop, and I have been doing very light housework like wiping down benches, washing light dishes etc, because frankly I have nobody here to help me so am doing what I can.

Here's a pic of mine. You can see the bub, and to the top left of that, the hematoma.
Is this big?

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y35/alli_83/DSCF0058.jpg


Hopefully it'll all turn out ok.


----------



## barasti

Hi Diggydog, how did your follow up appointment go? I hope you are resting - making beds is exactly the type of lifting/twisting you shouldn't be doing - are you feeling ok? xo


----------



## Diggydog

barasti said:


> Hi Diggydog, how did your follow up appointment go? I hope you are resting - making beds is exactly the type of lifting/twisting you shouldn't be doing - are you feeling ok? xo

Hi barasti, 

Your clot looks quite small on the pic, hopefully it wont grow and will absorb away by 12 weeks.

The doctor signed me off work for 3 weeks and depending on my next scan results if the clot is still there or bigger then may sign me off longer. Thank goodness.


----------



## barasti

Excellent news!!!! Now take this time to rest up. I know easier said than done. I made a huge pot of chicken and vegetable soup, took me most of the day - makes me feel productive!! hehe


----------



## babybedford

I just wanted to let people know that if there hematoma causes lots of bleeding keep pestering the medics as i lost my beautifull baby at 20w5d on the 20th feb due to infection, the infection was caused by the heavy bleeding and my mucus plug to have gone, with out the plug there there is no barrier between you and baby and it is a good place for infection to grow. and thats what happened to me. I am devistated and we were so close to getting to the weeks were we could get help but as i was under 22 weeks they would not help. if anyone has had the same problem as me i would love to talk to someone. I have been advised to wait 6 months before trying to concive and once preg to go on a higher dose of folic acid.
thanks Jo x 
Mummy to my little angle Zack 6 weeks old today x


----------



## 1babygirl1987

hello, i have just seen some devestating news on the second trimester section, another loss due to a hematoma, although lots of good outcomes it is very scary! :( think the reason why i have been ok despite still rushing around is because i have now been told mine is not a hematoma, but a placental chorioangioma, a benign tumor in my placenta, not sure about the complications i could incur, not much information available. but thought i would update and wish everyone the best.......xx


----------



## stephybump2be

Found this info online tonight, and thought it may help others like me who have not been told the size of their SCH. I've been able to compare the size of my SCH and gestation sac just by looking at the scan picture I have!

"...A subchorionic hematoma can be considered large if it is greater than 50% of the size of the gestation sac, medium if it is 20-50%, and small if it is less than 20%. Large hematomas by size (>30-50%) and volume (>50 mL) worsen the patient's prognosis."

info came from this website: 
https://emedicine.medscape.com/article/404971-imaging


----------



## stephybump2be

Diggydog said:


> The doctor signed me off work for 3 weeks and depending on my next scan results if the clot is still there or bigger then may sign me off longer. Thank goodness.

You're just a day ahead of me (8wk 4 dys). So glad you're signed off now - not really the type of work you want to be doing with an SCH. I've been signed off for the past couple of weeks and will be due back at work a week on Monday, but will wait and see what my scan says in two days time!

Good luck x


----------



## stephybump2be

also found this:

https://www.ima.org.il/imaj/ar03ju-9.pdf
"... The women who adhered to bed-rest had fewer spontaneous
abortions (6.5% in group 1 versus 23.3% in group 2, P = 0.006),
and a higher rate of term pregnancy compared to the women
who did not (89% in group 1 vs. 70% in group 2, P = 0.004).
However, there was no association of pregnancy outcome with
duration of vaginal bleeding, gestational age at diagnosis, or size
of the SCH [Tables 1±3]..... A large prospective randomized study is required to determine the true therapeutic role of bed-rest in improving pregnancy outcome.a larger study"


----------



## stephybump2be

Think I'm a bit obsessive as everyone else seems to be having a busy Easter weekend! Have spent the weekend reading all the posts on this thread and learned loads from each of you. Have felt a full range of emotions, been inspired and positive at times, and cried reading other posts. Thanks to everyone for sharing their informatio, thoughts and fears, as I feel like I have a much better idea of the overall picture.

Kevbo - How did ur wifes scan go last week? Hope all is well. She should be drinking loads of water to help control the cramps/ contractions.

babybedford - I read all your posts and hoped your story would have a happier ending, so sad for the loss of your little one. So kind of you to write a post that will help others at a time that must be so difficult for you.

jennifer - congratulations on your beautiful baby, and thanks for posting so frequently and inspiring somany others on this thread. You make me smile.

emma2810 - Can't believe you are having to deal with this all over again - my heart goes out to you, and I am really rooting for you and your little one. 

1babygirl1987 - really hope all works out well for you and you find more support and info on your condition soon. Would love to see a post here saying you have a healthy baby in your arms.

barasti - (hope your soup was yummy) Your sch size looks around 20-25% compared to size of your gest sac - think thats considered small to medium: much better than large, so good news I hope.

I have both my booking appointment with MW tomorrow, and US in afternoon. Both my kids are a bit unwell, and my OH has an interview. Going to be a busy day.

Feeling bit stressed, nervous and emotional tonight. I have a bit of a list of questions, but not sure how much the sonographer will answer, or when I will get to speak to a doctor or consultant. FX


----------



## barasti

wow babygirl - how terrifying :( Always so horrible to read about losses. Glad you have been OK so far though and fx'd for no problems!!

Stephy, keep us updated on how everything goes, you have had quite a weekend!!! Take care xo


----------



## stephybump2be

Thanks Barasti

My booking appt with MW was fine - just taking all the usual info - and I have the same MW that I really liked with my last child. She had no info from the hospital, as their keeping my notes for todays scan, so really couldn't tell me anything.

My scan showed a lively jumping little tyke with a strong heartbeat, and measures a day older than my previous scan 2 wks ago. However, both myself and OH took one look and could see immediately that the sch has seriously grown since that scan - it is a cresent shape around one half of the placenta and nearly the same size as the gestational sac. That makes it pretty damn big.

As instructed by my MW, I asked that they take my 'booking bloods' as MW did not want two sets of blood taken in one day - The sonographer wasn't best pleased. She refused to be 'drawn' on any questions I had, and size it had grown but was only measuring millimetres - although I later checked my notes and todays measurements were there (although no measurements for the first scan to compare against). 

I asked quite specific,ally if there were any specific things that I should or shouldn't be doing and her answer was "no"!!!! Doesn't she even know the basics?? Also asked about risk of miscarraige and all she said was that although my chances are higher than normal, most babies pregnancies are a sucess.

Don't get me wrong, she was nice enough, just very evasive. Maybe this stops some people panicking, but I find it easier to cope with the know than the unknown - am I weird? She also did not commit to it being an sch - just said it was a haematoma - starting to wonder if she knows anything about them at all. 

How far on do you need to be to request a peri? I am only 8wk+5 - is this too early?

I've to phone my comm MW 2morrow to update her, so I'm hoping I can get an appointment with someone face to face who has experience to explain the good/ bad of my individual situation (where its lying, size, how risky) and answer my questions. My OH was annoyed that I didn't ask more questions and become more insistant, but I didn't want to antagonise her and jepordise my care. I know she's unlikely to do this, but I'd rather not take the risk. There's trying not to scare you, then there's treating you like a mushroom!

Since rest is not an issue, I will be returning to work on Monday, and trudging up and down three steep sets of stairs throughout the day. Since I deliver group training courses, i am also feeling a bit paranoid that I will have a huge bleed in the middle of my training group. I'm then feeling guilty that this is a ridiculous worry to have when I should only be worrying about losing my baby, but still cant shake the image of it happening.

Sorry to write so long, just needed to get some of this stuff out of my head.

Stephanie x


----------



## barasti

Oh no. That doesnt sound helpful at all. Sonographers can be tricky. Maybe she's divulged information in the past and it turned out to be wrong - she could be following rules, or even protecting herself. Try not to dwell on it, and keep in touch with the midwife about it instead.

Personally, I would fork out the money, go somewhere completely different and get a second opinion. Maybe somewhere on these boards there might be recommendations for ob's/midwives in your area. The extra money will be worth your piece of mind.

As long as you take things slow and careful, you should be ok. you know your limits xo


----------



## stephybump2be

Thanks Barasti, can't believe I didn't think of that! Haven't managed to get hold of my MW yet (surprise, surprise), but I know a couple of MW's through my volunteer work with breastfeeding support so will try talking to them for some advice too.

Sorry to be so miserable, just not feeling too hopeful just now, and thinking too straight.

How are you doing anyway? Hope ur feeling good and all is going well right now. Thanks for ur support, it really does help :hugs:x


----------



## Diggydog

Hey girls,

Just a quick msg, i had my follow up scan today and the SBH had shrunk hugely! It was the same size as babys sac 2 weeks ago and resting on it. Now babys sac is much bigger and SBH very small. Im hopeful it might be completely gone by my 12wk scan in 3 weeks.

I hope everyone is doing well

xxx


----------



## Diggydog

Oh 3 hours later and ive just had a red blood bleed it filled about half a pad. I wonder whether the lady doing the scan may have disrupted what was left of the clot? :nope:


----------



## barasti

:) you're welcome stephy!! See how this week goes and also let us know what the other mw's say.

diggydog, congratulations!!!!! So glad to hear it's dissipating. Re: the bleed - very likely that it is the clot bleeding out, but you can never be too sure. I don't know if it was just a coincidence with the timing (most likely), I dont think a scan would do anything to the clot. Can you go to a doc just to be safe? And then spend the rest of your arvo relaxing in the knowledge that everything is ok?


----------



## DragonMummy

Hi there

I should be 4+4 but I had what I thought was an early MC at 4 +1. The thing is, my preg symptoms are still there and my tests are getting darker. I only got a bfp 36 hours before the bleeding and it was really faint on a 10miu test. Now I am getting bfp's on frer and CB digis which were bfn before the bleed. I have been sent for bloods and an us scan but on researching I came across this page and others about SCH. IS 4 weeks too early? I know HCG stays in your system after a MC but surely not long after such a faint positive - and surely shouldn't get darker and stronger?


----------



## stephybump2be

Diggy - great news, you bring me hope!! Get the bleeding checked just in case x

Barasti - When do you get your next scan Alli? Hope your still chilling in bed (or on floor) and not got ny bleeding x

Dragon - Welcome to the forum. Dunno how long it takes the HCG to go away if MC. But from everything I've read I don't think it would be increasing, and seems that it is, which is a great sign. This links tells you a bit more about early US if you want a look: https://www.baby2see.com/development/ultrasound_sonogram/first_trimester_scans.html


----------



## DragonMummy

Thanks. I am not patient enough for NHS so I have booked a scan for thursday. I'll be 5+3 by then so hopefully something will show.


----------



## stephybump2be

Hope you see a lovely wee heartbeat dragon - let us know how you get on x


----------



## barasti

hey dragon, make sure you rest up till the scan. 5+3 is still very early - you may not see a heartbeat yet, so if you don't, don't lose hope. Just make another appt for the next week. They should be able to see at least a sac, yolk and maybe a fetal pole.

Well ladies - I am VERY pleased to report that the bleed is GONE! KAPUT! Yaaaaaay!!!! I went for my follow up scan today and the doc could see NO SIGN of anything and even told me I had a "beautifully formed uterus"!!

I will upload pics tomorrrow when I get back to work and can use the scanner but you have NO IDEA how relieved I am. Looks like bedrest and progesterone really did the trick. 

I spring cleaned the house as soon as I got home cos hubby, bless him, has no idea how to vaccuum/wash properly!!

Keep the hope ladies! If I can do it so can you!!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Diggydog

Thats fab news barasti!!! yay! :happydance:

xx


----------



## barasti

Thanks hun!!

Here's the little gummy bear - the clot used to be on the top left of this scan and as you can see, nothing!! :D

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y35/alli_83/9weeks.jpg


----------



## stephybump2be

wow barasti, go girlie, soooo happy for you. I am getting onto them about progesterone straight away!!

Been back at work this week and in bed by 8pm - knackered!!

not even taken the time to come online cos been so bushed.

scan nxt tues for me (20/04), so fx i also get good news xx


----------



## barasti

Thanks :)
Looking forward to heaing your update!!

(PS - I am going to bed at 8pm too!!!)


----------



## ammil87

Hi Ladies...I'm new to this site. 
Last thursday I went to the ER because I began spotting bright red blood. After the ultrasound they said I have TWO SCH's and one of them is right under the placenta. 

I see that SCHs are fairly common but I can't find anyone with a story of having 2 or even of someone just having 1 that is directly under the placenta. I'm 12wks along right now, not sure if that makes a difference. One SCH was 2.2cmX.75cmX1cm and the other is 2.4cmX1.8cmX.9cm. The first one is the one that's right beneath the placenta. 
I'm on bedrest until Thursday when I go in for my follow up appointment and the doc said we'll go from there.

Any insight? Thanks!


----------



## ammil87

Oh and also...is it normal to feel sharp pains when you have SCHs? I haven't had cramps since the day before I had the bleeding...but I've been getting a lot of sharp pains.


----------



## stephybump2be

Hi ammil, sorry you need to be joinng us, but a good place to get support and info.

Could only find one comment on more than one hematoma
"I sufferred two episodes of heavy bleeding (lasting about 24 hours) due to two large subchorionic haematomas. These occurred at 11 weeks and 16 weeks. In all, I had 11 weeks of spotting that ended in about my 22nd week. I was advised to take it easy and had 1 week bed rest after each episode. Do not worry...my haematomas got bigger as the pregnancy progressed and I believe that one even reached about 20cm. I am now the proud mum of an 11 week old daughter. Just stay positive...it worked for me."

...good outcome so hope this helps! I've also had some stabbing pains too

dragon - wondering how you got on at the scan? hope all was well

barasti & diggy - my scan gtoday went really well as clot has shrunk much smaller - wehey - walking on air!! for the first time in a while I'm starting to feel like I can look forward. I know theres still no guarantees, but my little star is hanging in there

hope you are all doing well xxx


----------



## maisiemoo

I had SCH at 5, 8 & 12 weeks and bled (heavily) until 15 weeks - i thought it was never going to end, but fortunately it did. I just wanted to share some positivity and wish you all the best, this is a great place for support and information xxxx


----------



## hallielou mum

hi im a newcomer on here im 9 weeks pregnant and last week had a big bleed had a scan which showed an sch of 3cm by 3cm the baby was fine but im still bleeding on and off im really worried as it seems no one has given me much hope just told to rest see what happens then have a rescan. The doctor hasnt really much information about it just want to know if it will all b ok!!!!!!!!


----------



## laura.x.x

Ive just found out i've got one of these after a large bleed and a scan, im nearly 11 weeks and pretty terrified as im pregnant straight after a MMC. Heard the heartbeat and the babys growing fine atm, just wanna know peoples stories about what happens after this? And how likely miscarriage is now? Xxx


----------



## barasti

hi girls!! great to hear how you are all progressing.

ammil - i've not had experience with two, all I can suggest is taking it very easy and trusting your doc. let us know how you get on. I didn't have any stabbing pains, though.

stephy! congratulations!! :D

hallielou and laura, sorry you've had those bleeds :( Bedrest is the order of the day, along with progesterone supplements - if they haven't given you some, ask for it. Truly most of the time they sort themselves out, so try not to stress too much and make sure you take it easy.



In other news.... today I have had another bleed!!! Quite small, only a couple of streaks on the undies, but enough to send the alarm bells ringing. Luckily I have my 12 week scan tomorrow so am already booked in to see the doc. I checked my cervix to see if it was all bloody in there - it wasn't- all just creamy white, not even any trace of blood so I have no idea whats going on.... am now wondering if this is going to be a recurring thing throughout the pregnancy :/


----------



## Lisbet

Wondering how it went for you?


----------



## stephybump2be

Barasti - Hope ur scan went well and bleeding due to something harmless and unrelated - felt really gutted reading about ur bleed. Thinking of you.

Diggy & dragon & amil - how are you guys?? Hope all is well.

hallie & Laura - stats on mc sfter sch seem to vary widely, anything from 20%-50% risk. Risk seems to increase if mum is over 35yrs old. If you want a really good overview of sch, go back and read as many posts on this thread as you can. There are some really sad cases of loss, but the majority of stories have a happy ending. DO ask for progesterone (dydrogestrone) as research suggests it decreases the risk of MC by up to 35%. 
more info here:
https://www.whattoexpect.com/pregnancy/pregnancy-health/complications/subchorionic-bleeding.aspx
https://emedicine.medscape.com/article/404971-overview

I'm waiting for my next scan date (being arranged by community MW cos it's my dating scan), and really hoping it's all good news again. My 2yr old has 'hand, foot & mouth' just now which is causing painful mouth ulcers - neither of us are getting much sleep! can also 'rarely' cause MC during pregnancy, so I should be avoiding contact with himv -v. impossible as I'm off work looking after him & sleeping next to me cos so distressed. Think I'll cnange my name to Lucky McLuckLuck...


----------



## stephybump2be

just re-read my post - the sites listed above are general info about sch.

this site is about dydrogesterone:
https://www.highbeam.com/doc/1P3-1397823521.html

oops.


----------



## barasti

Stephy, don't worry mate, the chances of mc because of that are so remote it's worth not worrying about it!!

as for the bleed - it looks like I had nothing to worry about! 
The doc didn't say anything about it, wasn't worried in the slightest, and there was no hematoma in the ultrasound!!!



Here's the baby, just chillaxin...


https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y35/alli_83/DSCF0194.jpg


and here is a video of the ultrasound!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EJtriah9Uyo


:happydance:feeling pretty good!:happydance:


----------



## Diggydog

Awwww Barasti, your ultrasound video is so cool! Look at him/her move! I cant wait till my 12wk scan this friday!!!!

Im doing well, i found bubs HB on a doppler i hired 2 days ago so feeling alot less stressed about the scan now!

xxx


----------



## stephybump2be

Baraisti - love yer wee mosher: was lol at your 'oh my god' and 'wow' comments ... exactly what i say at every scan!

Diggy - you can buy decent dopplers on ebay - might be worth a look dependign on your rental costs

I'm just waiting on my next scan date coming through - need to phone tomorrow if no letter arrives. After watching barasti's i'm getting excited!!!! big time!!!!


----------



## barasti

LOL!! Thanks ladies - all very exciting (isn't it weird hearing your own voice on a video!!)

Diggy, stephy, any scan news??


----------



## stephybump2be

Scan today, 18th May, ALL CLEAR!!!!!!!!!!! they've written "no haemorrage identified" in my notes!!!!!! soooooo happy!!!!
Can't quite believe I'm in the clear at 15+1; I really am on cloud 9 and don't intend coming down for a good while yet!

Hope all you girls are doing well & wonder'n how your scan went Diggy?

Will keep posting here anyway 'cos I know from experience what a tonic hearing 'good news' is when times get tough - it really helped get me through some black days.

Big hugs to all x

p.s. Barasti - I always sound like I'm about 12yrs old on videos & answerphones!


----------



## mamato4

Hi all,

I'm new here....may I join? I am currently 15w, though I think I may be 16, and now that preterm labour could be an issue, I'm pushing to have my due date changed b/c I NEED to get to that 24 week viability point as quick as possible! According to when I "think" it happened, I'd be 15 weeks 3 days, but according to my LMP I should be 16 weeks 1 day...if I go into labour around the 24 week mark, that amount of time could make a difference in if they try to save my baby!!

Anyways...I was diagnosed with SCH on May 10, mine is 7.9cm x 4.4cm x 3.1cm, which they said was very large. I haven't seen a Dr since I was at the hospital on the 9th (my Dr phoned to give me the results, and put me on strict bedrest until I have 48 hours with no bleeding, when I can move to modified bedrest). I started bleeding on May 9 HUGE gushes of bright red blood, my husband and mom thought it was urine there was so much, and had the u/s the following day after a trip to the ER on the 9th. I bled red blood until the 11th, and then it was brown until the 12th..stopped on the 13th, started again on the 14th, stopped again on the 15th...and then didn't start up again until Friday the 21st, at which point it started off dark red at 11pm (one time on the TP) and was brown by morning. This morning I'm still bleeding brown blood...it's scary. I'm not doing much...I get up to use the washroom or get a drink, and to have a five minute shower once a day, and other than that I stay in bed. I am happy to have my own doppler because it lets me check in on my babe whenever I get nervous...

I'm seeing my OB on Tuesday, and hoping he'll send me for another u/s ASAP but who knows if he will or not. My next scheduled one is on June 7, and that just seems too far away to find out if this thing is growing or shrinking or changing at all, and if it is affecting the placenta. The U/S results from last time don't say anything about if it is...it says the hematoma is seen to the left of the gestational sac extending over the internal os, and that the placenta is situated posterior.

I've read through this entire thread, from beginning to end, and cried over the sad stories and smiled about the happy ones...it's nice to see those little bits of hope, but I can't help be afraid. Especially knowing if I were to m/c at this point, I'd have to actually deliver the baby...that part really scares me...as does the idea of ever trying again after this. I'm bonded to this baby and love him so much (I have a strong feeling it's a boy even though I would be just as happy with a girl).


----------



## jennifer34rn

welcome mamato4: ) keep thinking positive! Im sure you read my story, bedrest really helps with our big sch's


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Hi ladies

Just looking for some advice really, got diagnosed with my hematoma at 6 weeks after spotting - there was never enough to reach the liner but every time I wiped was brown CM, day after that internal scan at 6 weeks I started heavy heavy bleeding with clots, lasted 4 days, at worst was changing pad every hour, after the 4 days I continued bit of spotting, had another scan tuesday this week - really thought would be bad news but bubs was there right on size 7+5 heartbeating, OH and I so shocked and overjoyed. My hematoma though had doubled in size BUT the sonographer said it was resolving?! On wednesday started bleeding again - wasn't too worried they'd told me to expect that, but 3 am this morning I woke up literally gushing blood, just sat on loo 3-5am and it poured out, no clots, no pain just watery bright red blood. Rang EPU told me to rest - have scan on monday anyway because as well as hematoma, I have bicornuate uterus, I'm so stressed, OH and I have been TTC for 3 years, had m/c in dec and really hope I can hang on to this LO - basically I'm asking do you think this bleed could be because the hematoma is resolving as doc said? And both my big bleeds have happened 24 hours after internal scan - has this happened to anyone else?


----------



## laura.x.x

Wasn't sure about posting here but I feel it'd be good to give some advice. Although most people that get diagnosed with a hematoma go on to have healthy babys, I didn't and just wanted to tell people to please go onto bed rest when you find out about it and hassle your doctor/midwife for advice or to see a specialist, as I didn't and unfortunately lost my baby at 15 weeks. Good luck with all your pregnancies. x x x


----------



## stateside

Hi, 
I'm at 13 weeks and have a sch that started at 9 weeks. It was tapering off with old blood for a few weeks and then started again at 12 weeks with fresh red blood. I just read all of the posts since this thread began and appreciate all the support.

I really appreciated Stephy's sharing the article about bedrest:

(sorry can't post the link b/c this is my first post)

"... The women who adhered to bed-rest had fewer spontaneous
abortions (6.5% in group 1 versus 23.3% in group 2, P = 0.006),
and a higher rate of term pregnancy compared to the women
who did not (89% in group 1 vs. 70% in group 2, P = 0.004).

But I wondering how strict a bedrest is needed. Is lying down best, sitting up mostly to eat and drink? What do people mean by bedrest? Is sitting around good enough? I understand that lifting is out and that pelvic rest is required. But is there a lot of difference between staying off your feet & taking it easy and bedrest?

Thanks! - Jen


----------



## nurse&momof3

Well I have had bleeding for most of my pregnancy. I was diagnosed at about 12 weeks with SCH. I have been on bedrest off and on ever since. While I was on bedrest at home, my specialist wanted me in bed most of the time. As my bleeding stopped, I was allowed to increase my activity a little at a time. Every time the bleeding returned I had to go back on bedrest. I am now 25 weeks and was just admitted into the hospital for strict bedrest. I am allowed to get up to go to the bathroom as needed and to shower once a day, but that is all. I will hopefully only have to be in the hospital for 1-2 weeks and then be able to go on bedrest at home for the rest of the pregnancy. I think "bedrest" means so many things to different doctors, so it may be best to find out exactly what he or she means and just stick with that.


----------



## crazyguider

I had a six week scan yesterday and I had brown discharge just before the appointment 
They wrote on the USS that It was a small Haematoma. and I was told it was 1cm 

I have had no more bleeding since. I am now 6 weeks and 3 days pregnant
This baby was conceived with clomid afetr 24m of trying so we are desprately concerned. I am hoping and praying that flump will be ok x


----------



## stateside

Nurse&MomOf3:
Thanks for writing. I hope your hospital bedrest goes smoothly and your bleeding stops. Congrats for getting to 25 weeks. It seems like many schs improve then. 

My doctor was very vague about the rest b/c she said that bedrest hasn't been proven to improve sch, and she just told me to take it easy. But it really seems like other moms in this group have benefitted from bedrest, and I'd be happy to do what they did if I knew what it was, even though my doctor didn't request it of me.

Crazyguider-
I had a sch in my previous pregnancy, early like yours, and after a week or so of strict bedrest, it ended up resolving itself in the first trimester, and I had no complications or restrictions from it and have a healthy boy now. I was told that's how most happen. This pregnancy I was diagnosed about as early, but I'm starting week 14 and still having bleeding (3 episodes now), and am trying to figure the bedrest thing out for my situation now. Best of luck to you. Google: "Pregnancy Outcome of Threatened Abortion with Subchorionic Hematoma: Possible Benefit of Bed-Rest?" for one paper.
Jen


----------



## elli

Hi all,

Was told I had a sch at 9wk scan on Tuesday after a couple of episodes of bleeding. Midwife said it was nothing to worry about, although the bleeding would probably return worse than before. No mention of bed rest or anything like that. In fact she said the sch would have no effect on the outcome of the pregnancy. Now I'm very worried and confused because that seems to contradict what others are saying.

I don't have to do anything strenuous in my job, but I am on my feet quite a lot, and have quite a long walk to and from work each day. Should I be avoiding that? I had actually been thinking the walking was probably doing me some good :confused:


----------



## stateside

Elli,
I don't know. It seems like if the sch is big enough that she said to expect more bleeding, that I would take it easy. At the least go on pelvic rest and drink a ton of water. Read back through the posts on this site. Although doctors don't always recommend bedrest (there isn't conclusive evidence about it helping) it does seem to have helped other women on these sch sites. 
Keep us posted.
Jen


----------



## raisin

Hi all

I came across this thread and thought someone might be able to help....

I sadly MC a few days ago due to SCH and cant find any info or advice on how long it will take to heal so I can TTC again. Do I need to wait for it to clear or if I dont could it cause problems in future pregnancies?

Also, does anyone know if you have had a SCH are you more likely to have one in future pregnancies?

Can anyone help or point me in the right direction? My head is spinning at the minute.


----------



## barasti

Hi hun,
I'm so sorry you lost your bubba. Hugs to you!!

The good news is, is that it will clear up on its own, and in no way will effect you in pregnancies to come. It's just one of those unfortunate things where there is no way of predicting it. I think you just got (very) unlucky.

I'd wait a cycle before trying again, but I know that is easier said that done. Rest up, have a glass of wine, get your head right and try again when you feel you are ready xoxox


----------



## Erin80

Hi Everyone,
I'm new here. I was diagnosed with SCH when I was about 9 weeks along. I'm 13 weeks now. I have never had a major bleed, and the doctor never told me how big the SCH was, so I really have no clue what's going on. I have mostly brown spotting, but about 3 weeks ago I passed a red clot and bled a bit of red (this is when I found out I had an SCH). I go for an ultrasound tomorrow to check on the bleed, and to find out the size. I'm praying it's not big, and I'm praying it's in a "good" spot. I had a week of clear CM, and I thought it was all over, but 5 days ago I started spotting brown again - complete with brown stringy stuff, yuck. It has progressively gotten heavier, but I just need to wear a pantyliner - no pads needed. The spotting has always been light for me, but there. I'm pretty freaked out by all this. I have 1 daughter who is 22 months and my pregnancy/delivery with her was flawless, so this is all new to me. I'm terrified to lose this baby at 20 weeks or something like that - it would be so traumatic and I'm not sure I could get pregnant again after something like that. Anyway, just in need of support. Glad to be here!


----------



## llower86

Hello. I'm new here. First time pregnancy. My DH and I have been trying since Oct 09 and finally concieved. At 12 weeks, I woke up to undies full of blood. Freaked out and went to ER. They checked everything and said my uterus was still closed. Went into doctor the next day and they diagnosed me with a bicornuate uterus, which is a heart shaped uterus. Doc explained that at the top of the heart shape, there was a pocket of blood (and she said it's the same as a SCH). Everytime baby/uterus grows, it pushes that pocket and causes me to have painless bleeding. I'm now 14 weeks and recently had another bleed a couple nights ago. 

Thank you for this forum. It seems like you ladies don't make up a bunch of BS like some of the other forums you get on... this one is far more positive and not just doom and gloom. Any other ladies with bicornuate uterus/SCH bleeding? I'm just bleeding a little brown now, but am eager for this to clear up and be done with. First time mommy so this is extremely scary!!


----------



## personalpath

hi everyone, im 9w 5 days today after ttc for 8 months and a termination of my previous first pregnancy at 16 weeks due to anatomic abnormality of fetus . I am now diagnosed with a small SCH and had 2 bleeding episodes (gush of blood) so far -one week 6 and one week 9 and of course complete bed rest prescribed.Scan showed the baby is fine and growing correctly, normal heartbeat and movement and closed cervix. I also had gush of blood at my last pregnancy week 12.Could I have tendency for SCH? could i have a clotting disorder or is just random? Any similar stories? Im trying to be positive


----------



## stephybump2be

:happydance:\been a few mths since i last posted and jst thought I'd post again as my pregnancy is still going well since my sch disappeared at 15+1. I will be 32wks 2moz - Iknow there are many sad stories of loss on here - i read every post - but there are also many happy outcomes too. Keep supporting each other- its the best way to get through the tough times. good luck to all x

Barasti - thrilled to see you're still here supporting others - you're a gem!


----------



## hallielou mum

hi everyone i was diagnosed with sch at 9 weeks it was 5cm but bleeding stopped at 16 weeks and at 20 week scan it couldnt be seen but at 22 weeks my waters broke which they say cud have been caused by the clot but im nearly 30 weeks now so the panics over this baby is just a monkey and dr sed will be appearing early good luck every1


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Hi personal path and lower

I had a large SCH which grew from 5 weeks to 12 weeks. I had 3 episodes of gushing heavy red blood - terrifying and each time thought the worst but at each scan baby was there and fine. From 12 weeks I did 2 weeks bed rest - drank tons of water as if you're dehydrated this can irritate the uterus and cause more bleeding. At 16 weeks SCH was gone. 

If you cant do bed rest try and have no pelvic strain, no housework, no lifting, No sex, just take it so easy and lie down whenever you can and drink loads water. I know SCH is terrifying but most outcomes are good. Good Luck xxx

P.S Lower - I have a heart shaped uterus too. They're not sure bicornutae/septate/arcuate but its possible why I got SCH. Tbh though I don't think anyone has any idea why some people get SCH and some don't. xx


----------



## berryblue290

I had massive bleeds around 7 weeks and 9 weeks. When I went for my 12 week scan and they found a small sch. They never mentioned anything about it I had just seen it on the paper. I do brown discharge from now and then but never for long. It annoys me that my doctor doesnt seem to concerned and doesnt really check to see if it went down or getting bigger. I am now 14 weeks and had no bleeding since(fingers crossed) but still this brown discharge from time to time.


----------



## abcdef11

any tip? how do we should lay on the bed? can I move leg, turn round, or sit on the bed? thanks


----------



## abcdef11

HI, i was diagnoated sch last thuresday. it is 4.6*2.6. I saw your post. some mentioned midwife. when I need a midwife? i am week 10+4days now. I keep in touch with obg. what a midwife does? where i can find a midwife. 

I am nausea couples time a day and vomit 1-2 times a day. How do u do with nausea? due to nausea, I eat much less than regular from week 9, I feel that I am weak currently.

Thank you all and best wish for you.


----------



## southerngal2

I just found this thread and read thru all of it. 
I found out I had a SCH last week at my first u/s at 6 weeks.
I've had no bleeding and my Dr just told me it was small and the baby's heartrate was good. She said no sex until I reach 12 weeks, and when I asked her if it increased my chance for miscarriage she said yes. She didn't mention doing another scan or anything. I have an apointment with her next Monday and will ask more questions. 
I'm so glad I found this group! It makes me feel a lot better!


----------



## southerngal2

Can anyone tell me how often I should have scans?


----------



## southerngal2

Is there anyone still here in this group?


----------



## laura.x.x

southerngal2 said:


> Is there anyone still here in this group?

Hi Sorry, i think most people left a while ago! different people will tell you different things, some people get scans every other week, some just get the normal ones. When you go for your next scan ask them to measure it and see if its shrunk. Some people are told to be put on bed rest but theres no definate proof about this, but everyone says to take it easy. Your best off talking to your doctor and asking as many questions as you can. If you look back through this group theres a lot of good advice given, hope your pregnancy goes well xx


----------



## Bartness

I only had a total of 3 scans, two within a week from each other due to a few large bleeds, which left me on bed rest for one week, and on pelvic rest for remainder of pregnancy. At my 20 week scan, I was relieved to find out that the SCH was totally gone. Until the confirmation of the SCH being gone though I did go see my MW weekly.


----------



## taraleigh

Hi,

Hope there are still some people on here!

I was diagnosed with sch in both pregnancies so far and although the first one ended in miscarriage the fetus never grew properly and was more likely to have suffered from chromosomal abnormalities than been effected by the sch.

This time I have had scans at 5.5 and 7.2 and have another tomorrow! The first looked bad, the sch was huge and almost encompassed the whole placenta but 11 days later it looked as though it was stretching with the placenta and wasn't any bigger.

The baby had a hb of 153 at 7.2 and was measuring right so hopefully tomorrow will go well and the sch will reabsorb. I have had a lot of scans but it is standard here in Colombia, they seem to scan every other week!!!

Good luck Southerngal2, hope everything works out well.


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Southerngal I had a scan every week till 12 weeks then at 14 and 16 - it was gone by 16 but thats because it was big and I was bleeding a lot so it totally depends on size and bleeding as to how many scans you get.

Just rest as much as possible - drink a ton of water - being dehydrated can irritate uterus and therefore the SCH, no sex, no lifting, no housework. Hopefully by 12 weeks your SCH will be gone. Try not to worry, the majority of SCH don't cause any problems though if you get bleeding its scary xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## JULES AN BUMP

Hi
I am new to this site and joined because I have been diagnosed as having haematoma around the gestational sac and I am quite concerned as to what to do.
I lost some brown discharge a couple of days ago and been having some mild cramping and soreness so my GP referred me to EPAU where I was informed the baby was fine, the cervix appeared closed but I had this haematoma.
When I asked if I should still go to work I was told I should do what I feel ? What's that supposed to mean ? Is there a risk if I carry on working because if there is then I need to be signed off, surely ?
Especially as I work as a Health Care Assisstant in a hospital on a busy ward !!!
Don't know what to do...really can't bear the thought of losing this baby : (
Advice please


----------



## raisin

JULES AN BUMP said:


> Hi
> I am new to this site and joined because I have been diagnosed as having haematoma around the gestational sac and I am quite concerned as to what to do.
> I lost some brown discharge a couple of days ago and been having some mild cramping and soreness so my GP referred me to EPAU where I was informed the baby was fine, the cervix appeared closed but I had this haematoma.
> When I asked if I should still go to work I was told I should do what I feel ? What's that supposed to mean ? Is there a risk if I carry on working because if there is then I need to be signed off, surely ?
> Especially as I work as a Health Care Assisstant in a hospital on a busy ward !!!
> Don't know what to do...really can't bear the thought of losing this baby : (
> Advice please

Hi Jules, 

Welcome to BnB! :hi:
I just wanted to reply to your post and tell you not to worry. Most SCH bleed away slowly and then disappear eventually with no problem to the pregnancy. As for going to work, some doctors say you should bedrest and others say you can carry on with normal activities. 

I had a SCH and was put on bedrest immediately. Unfortunately I lost my little bean a week later but as far as I am aware that only happens in very few cases. I would have been devastated though if I had stayed at work and then lost my bean, because I would have felt I didnt do everything I could within my control to save him. 

Please dont worry and drink lots of water. :hugs:


----------



## Cookiecat

Hi all, I was told I have a retrochorionic haematoma at 6w4d, which from what I've read seems to be the same as an SCH...? I bled heavily for 3 days and despite having an internal scan which showed a heartbeat I was told that I was probably on the way to miscarrying. But after a week, another scan showed a heartbeat and that the fetus had grown. They told me that because my bleed was 'significant' and my blood clot was 'large' that I shouldn't work (I commute an hr each way) and should take it easy, but not necessarily stay in bed. My next scan is due for Monday and I'm pretty anxious. I'm just starting to read up about all this, which I think is helping - both to understand a bit more what's going on inside me, but also to know that I'm not alone! 

So I'm grateful for this group (even if there aren't many people left in it!) because the search for info wasn't an easy one! 

Good luck to all x


----------



## JULES AN BUMP

Thanks Raisin and so sorry to hear about your miscarriage.
I have since spoken with my GP and she has signed me off until I have my repeat scan next week, then we will see how things are then.
After suffering 2 previous miscarriages myself I certainly don't want to take any risks.
Thank you x


----------



## luckyme225

Just saw this group. I was diagnosed at 6.6 weeks with a subchorionic hematoma. The first day a bled I though it was all over, so I was releieved to see the baby on the u/s 2 days later with a heart rate of 120. So far baby is going well, heart rate is now 170 and no bleeds in the last 3 weeks. I have an ultrasound next week to see if it has grown or gone away. Right now I'm on pelvic rest and advised to take it easy. So glad to have found you ladies going through the same thing.


----------



## bradsmom

Hello Luckyme,

I also just found this group and website and was diagnosed with a SCH at 6wks 6days. I was rushed to ER after bleeding & clotting something fierce!!! So scary!! After many hrs. in the ER finally diagnosed with SCH, 2cm x 2cm. Last night started bleeding again, not near as bad, Dr. scheduled me for another transvag. us tomorrow morning. I had never heard of this condition and I'm so happy that this group is here. This will be my second child, first one is 14!!! Just like starting over again LOL :)

Bradsmom


----------



## luckyme225

Hi Bradsmom-

This is my second and I didn't have anything like this with my first. How many weeks are you now? I hope your ultrasound goes well, keep us posted. Hopefully last nights bleed was the rest of the SCH coming out.


----------



## clk0511

Hi. I am new to this site, this thread, and dealing with SCH. Although there was a small sac on my 6w3d U/Sm, it was assumed to be a vanishing twin. Today was my follow-up U/S. According to the original due date they gave me, I am 11w5d but the U/S showed baby measuring 12w5d. I don't have details on size of the SCH but it was def larger than it was on the first U/S. It was NOT larger than baby by any means. It is at the edge of the placenta, near the cervix. I bled from last Friday until yesterday (Wednesday) though it was mostly spotting the last day or so. The U/S at the ER Friday showed a healthy baby with strong heartbeat. The U/S today showed the same. After reading all the info online, I am SO nervous! I can't help but wonder what my prognosis is... I will have to wait for word from my CNM. For now, I am keeping their original advice of resting as much as possible, no excercise or strenuous activity and complete pelvic rest. I am a little concerned about bf'ing my 7 month old now too. :( What a lot to take in...


----------



## luckyme225

:hugs: clk. It is a lot to take in. I was scared when I found out but I figured it was better then the miscarriage I thought I was having. Glad your baby is doing well.

I had an ultrasound today but my midwife is sending me for a more accurate one from radiology, so i wont know the news on whether my sch has grown for another three weeks. They still have me on restrictions, so I am going to try and be good and take it easy. Baby looked good though, dancing around and strong heart rate.


----------



## clk0511

I'm glad your baby looked good. That always feels great to see! You have a great outlook about the miscarriage... I too assumed that's what was happening. I am nervous now and hoping for some answers from my CNM tomorrow - at least a plan maybe. So glad to have the support but so sorry you are dealing with the same thing!


----------



## luckyme225

Hope she gives you some answers today. I feel sort of in limbo too, my midwife hasn't really said what the game plan is if my sch doesn't vanish. I just know I'll have ultrasounds every couple weeks to see what it's up to. Let us know how your appointment goes :hugs:


----------



## garnetlady

Hey everyone, I just got to this thread from first trimester.

I'm 9+6 with my first baby. At 6+1 I had pink bleeding, went for a scan 4 days later and all was well, and no reason for the bleeding was found. Then at 7+4 I had some watery red bleeding, just a small amount which then stopped. Went to EPAU for another scan the next day and they said I had a 'tiny' amount of bleeding in the womb. Went back to see the midwife afterwards and she said it was a small area of separation and really nothing else.

Have been taking it really easy, although I didn't really get any advice from the midwife at time, the one I saw at booking in says it's wise to keep taking it easy for the next couple of weeks, but that's it's a good sign that I've had no more bleeding.

I'm not getting another scan until 12 weeks, which still seems a looong time away. Actually on my last scan pic I can actually see the area they're talking about.

Just keeping everything crossed that all is okay. I know lots of you have had much worse bleeding, but I think that as my pregnancy was already higher risk and it's made me worry about everything so much more.

I'll stop rambling now... :blush:


----------



## PumpkinPatchx

Hello all,

I'm 8 weeks and 1 day pregnant, first child I too recently been diagnosed with subchorionic hematoma the Dr didn't really explain to me just said quite happy that it was "three little and small" but I'm petrified I tried to Google it but it's all coming up miscarriage (to much of a wuss to look) I just don't know what to do, what if I don't bleed at all?? x


----------



## luckyme225

Pumpkin- it's good if you don't bleed but if you do bleed all can be fine too. I haven't bled in almost 6 weeks I think. I get ultrasound every couple weeks to check it now and all is still fine with my baby. The good news is your SCH is small so hopefully it will absorb soon.:hugs:


----------



## amy_1234

Hi Ladies, Can i join this group please I was diagnosed with a small hematoma yesterday morning, I have been bleeding off and on now for nearly 2 weeks so I am not benefitting at all with the no bleeding in pregnancy thing in fact I am bleeding more now i'm pregnant than before when i was having my normal periods every month.

Anyway I had a scan yesterday at 6+3weeks saw my little baby and its flickering heartbeat, my hematoma is under my baby so the hospital isn't worried they said it can only cause concern if above the baby.

Anyway yesterday was my second scan so far during my pregnancy and i have noticed that after both scan I seem to start bleeding more heavily! but last week was a internal scan and yesterdays was done normal on my tummy. today i have had the most blood so far do you think i should ring my EPU and let them know and see what they say?????

I have been told that it should rectify its self but they havent said if i need to rest, or have more scans, (although i think i am going to pay for a private one anyway to check on its progress). or even be monitored more closely.

anyway i am really glad i have fount this group and i really hope that all our little ones will be perfectly healthy and that we won't get any further problems fx'd xxxxx


----------



## luckyme225

Amy- That's good the hospital says it's under baby and less likely to cause problems. Hopefully the bleeding your experiencing is just the blood expelling. :hugs:


----------



## cbmd

Hi there,
I beld lightly at 6 weeks, was scanned at the EPU and everything looked fine. At 9weeks had a massive bleed that went on for a day and half, worse than a heavy period, went to a+e who said was most likely a miscarriage. However i was scanned a few days later and told everything looked normal. paid for a private scan a week later and the lady showed me a large black mass on the screen, think it looked much bigger than it was 5cm by 1cm. she informed me this was an extra chrionic hemorrhage (same as sch i think) and it was right above my cervix (where the placenta had torn). Told me not to worry and it would bleed out or become reabsorbed. For last three weeks had really heavy black.dark brown think discharge, which i have been told is old blood, still not pleasant! and i still cant relax. It has eased a little over the last day but its been consistent for 3 weeks now. 
Im paying for another scan next week to see if anything has changed. Not allowed a 12 week nhs scan as had an early scan at 6+9 weeks.
Been told to take it easy but not been put on bed rest and told to continue as normal.
I will keep you updated on how it goes.
x


----------



## MrsMandBump

Hi all :flower:,

This is the first time I've posted in this area, I've only just found this group!

I bled at 5 and 1/2 weeks and went for a EPAU scan, it showed the sac with the flicker of the start of an early pregnancy inside and also a pocket of bleeding in my womb.

I went back for a scan at 7 weeks and saw baby with heartbeat and the bleed (haematoma) was still there too. From the day of my 7 week scan I had stopped bleeding though. So I assumed the bleeding had reabsorbed into my womb lining. 

On Friday night (at exactly 11 weeks) I started bleeding again, this time it was heavier and redder than the first bleed. As the EPAU/antenatal units are closed on weekends and I already have my 12week dating scan booked for Wednesday morning, I'm hoping and praying my baby holds on and the bleeding is the last of the haematoma coming away.

Has anyone else had such bright red blood from a haematoma and gone on to have a successful pregnancy? 

I don't think I'm in any pain (I've had a bit of constipation - sorry if TMI!) and I think any discomfort I've had is down to that. 

Thank you in advance for your support :hugs:

xx

UPDATE -we lost our baby naturally yesterday, the bleeding and cramps got much heavier and more painful and it all came to the natural conclusion 14hrs before our scheduled dating scan.


----------



## Starry Night

I'm so sorry for your loss. :cry:
:hugs:


----------



## Starry Night

HI, may I join? :flower:

I've been spotting since shortly after getting my bfp. Had an ultrasound at 5 weeks that showed a gestational sac and a 1cm lesion which "may" have been a clot. Asked the ER doctor about the clot and he got snippy with me. 

A week later I had a bigger bleed though not too bad...just a small amount in the toilet and a few small pea-sized clots. Went to the ER and had rising hcg and a scan showed a 6 week old fetus with strong hb at 143bpm. No mention of the lesion. 

Another week later I had an even bigger bleed. Filled the toilet with bright red/maroon blood. No clots. ER doctor wasn't comfortable giving me another scan so soon but said rising hcg a good sign. 

Yet another week later I had the biggest bleed yet. It absolutely gushed out and I had a clot the size of my hand. Continued to pass more, but smaller, clots for a few hours and had fairly severe cramps. Everything felt similar to my miscarriage in the spring only slightly less intense. Told everyone the baby was gone and the nurses agreed with the symptoms. However, the doctor wasn't convinced. The bleeding had already stopped, the cervix was closed and my hcg was now over 118,000. I had an ultrasound the next morning and the nurse found the hb the moment the wand touched my belly.

Since that last bleed I'm still spotting but less frequently and it has gone from a dull red to pink to a reddy brown and now just brown. The ultrasound had showed a sac of fluid beneath my baby that looked large but I'm hoping that it's just leftover stuff and that the clot is gone.

I'm seeing my obstetrician on Tuesday and am hoping to get more information on sch and my particular case. Still living in constant dread of another giant bleed....


----------



## MrsMandBump

Starry Night I pray your little one clings on with all his/her might! Sounds like a right little fighter! Bleeding is so scary, I hope with all my being you don't have to go through a heavy bleed again. All the best :hugs:


----------



## Starry Night

Just a little update:

Had a scan at my obstetrician's office today and it showed that both the clot and sack of fluids are gone. I'm still having brown spotting so I'm still on pelvic rest but the doctor said I could start returning to normal activities. I'm hoping to get the all clear at my next ultrasound in 3 weeks.


----------



## amy_1234

Well ladies last week I thought my bleeding was finally coming to an end all I was getting was a brown discharge, well today has been very eventfull I fount I am extremly dehydrated and was sent straight to my epau to be put on a drip whilst I was there I started bleeding again bright red their was a lot at once but since it has just been when I wiped! I am soo worried that this baby isn't going to make it I just don't know what to think anymore why am I the only one who is bothered whenever I tell staff at the epau they say unless you are soaking a pad in an hour or have clots the size of a 50pence piece their not worried about it! Thanks but this does not ease my mind, what do u ladies think?


----------



## Starry Night

I was told the same thing. I guess it's because, technically, you would be bleeding that much if you actually were miscarrying the baby...as in your body is actively passing the baby. But bleeding can be the beginnings of a miscarriage so it would be nice if they at least tested your bloods. I've gotten an ultrasound 3 times at the hospital but during one of my visits I wasn't given one because it followed too closely to the previous two. I did, however, get my levels checked and they had gone up. It's not conclusive evidence but it can be a good sign.

And with sch I think large amounts of blood loss are to be expected. If you read my story a few posts up you can see I have lost a fair amount. It can be a good thing as it is your body's way of getting rid of it.

If the doctors won't give you an ultrasound you should demand blood work.


----------



## amy_1234

Well the bleeding hasn't got any heavier but last night I kept almost passing out everytime I got up and after I went to the toilet for a number 2 which was unsuccessfull I had horrendous pains in my back and tummy I really don't know what they was wether it is the start of an unhappy ending or just pains from constipation I am so scared I am going to the epu at 9 o clock and I'm not leaving there untill I get some answers.


----------



## Starry Night

:hugs: I think they'll help you if you tell them you're having pains accompanying the bleeding. Play up the symptoms if you have to. But personally, I think the pains could very well be from constipation. I have it really bad myself and I always get really bad cramps (stomach and back) just before and after a bowel movement. But don't tell the doctors you're wondering if it's that because they'll probably just say "yeah, you could be right". You want them to give you reassurance. :winkwink:

I hope you're just having a final bleed to get rid of whatever gunk is causing your sch. My last bleed was very heavy and definitely very, very painful. There was a reason I was convinced it was a miscarriage and the nurses believed me. But now my clot and bleeding are gone and my doctor thinks I will have a normal pregnancy.

Good luck!:flower:


----------



## amy_1234

Hun that's brill news I hope the rest of your pregnancy is a hAppy one x I have been on a drip again all day I have been given some more anti sickness and constipation liquid they said I have got to go back on Friday and if I am still having pains they will re scan me xxx


----------



## luckyme225

Hope everything is OK Amy. I got stomach pains on and off, which worried me because my SCH but looking back it was probably an upset stomach.


----------



## amy_1234

Thanks for the reassurance ladies, I feel a lot better today my tummy is still tender but it's more high up than low down and the bleeding has gone a lot lighter so I am trying to stay positive I have got my private scan on Saturday so I haven't got much longer to wait now fxd xxxx


----------



## Starry Night

For those who bled out their clots how long afterwards did you have brown spotting and discharge? It's almost been 2 weeks since I bled out my clot and I'm still having loads of brown discharge and outright flow. I thought I was ready to get off of bed rest so yesterday I did some basic chores and went out for coffee (de caff) with a friend but started to spot/bleed brown again. It was so heavy I felt like I peed myself. I then was crampy the whole night. I'm glad it's not fresh stuff but it's still scary.


----------



## amy_1234

Hun its just horrible isnt it all this bleeding the same happened to me I stopped bleeding/spotting and it just went to brown discharge, then it decides to come back full form I have got to say that it does seem better when i just relax. so i think you need to get those feet up again unfortunatly xxxx


----------



## Starry Night

I have sick leave from work until the New Year and my obstetrician said I should be fine by then but now I'm thinking I should get it extended until I'm 20 weeks and can feel the baby move. My grandmother went through this a few times with her pregnancies and that was her advice. Also, my aunt is a doctor at the ER and she said the same thing.


----------



## amy_1234

Yeah that sounds a good idea, especially if you have a active job, which i do have but because i am pregnant i'm not allowed to do it at the moment because of working with prisoners. so i am just off sick at the moment due to the fact that i have hyperemisis. I am going to stay off work untill i am i my second trimester and i start feeling better and more energised, xxx


----------



## Emma 21

i was told at 7 weeks i have a haematoma... she spent ages querying if it was twin or haematoma. I am factor v leiden so take aspirin and clexane and have had no bleeding. What does this mean?


----------



## amy_1234

Some women don't bleed at all when they have a hematoma or some reabsorb back into your body or you may not bleed till a bit later I don't think it means anything hun! I had a scan today and mine is still visable but I have spotted for 5 weeks now so it can take forever xxxx


----------



## Starry Night

There are times I wonder if my hematoma was related to an under-developed twin. I had two early ultrasounds at 5 and 6 weeks and both only showed a single pregnancy so I guess it's not likely but when I passed my clot nearly 2 weeks ago I could have sworn I held my baby in my hand. Beneath one of the clots was what looked like a flesh-coloured lima bean. I panicked and immediately flung it in the toilet and flushed so I never got a close look at it. But I thought it was a baby so that's part of the reason I was convinced I had miscarried. There is no evidence it ever was a twin and it's less emotionally disturbing to assume there never was one.


----------



## amy_1234

I passed a clot the other day aswell it was really scary it was only small but very hard I thought I had miscarried too but luckily little bean was kicking away on my scan yesterday, I really wish my bleeding would stop now it's so annoying I really want to enjoy my pregnancy and stop worrying xxx


----------



## Starry Night

For sure! I'm only spotting brown stuff but it won't let up and I get frequent cramps. I have IBS so I know some of it can be attributed to that but it's scary all the same. Activity does seem to bring on the discharge. I'm having a hard time staying calm now that I'm entering the time period I lost my last baby. :(


----------



## amy_1234

Oh god Hun I bet you are, I have been shopping today first time I hae been out in a while due to me being so ill with my hyperemisis and I have got to say that I am very uncomfortable so I under stand what they mean now by take it easy it has also increased my spotting so I am only going to go out if I really need to now I am of work sick so I suppose I haven't really got to go out xxx


----------



## TTC82

Ladies, I was diagnosed with a hematoma 2 weeks ago after a large bleed. I was discharged from hospital today after staying in for strict bed rest. I am not sure of the actual size of my hematoma as they didn't tell me, just saying it was very large. I am a UK citizen but live in Germany, husband is in the army, and so the language barrier was a minor issue at times! 

I am so worried as they kept talking about how high risk the pregnancy is and how I may lose our baby. I am now home and been told to continue bed rest, but finding it very stressful. Worried that even getting up to go to the toilet may trigger another bleed! I am just over 9 weeks and so worried this isn't going to go away as it didn't decrease in size at all whilst I was in hospital.

Anyone got any advice or pearls of wisdom for one seriously stressed out woman?!


----------



## amy_1234

Hun you need to do just that bed rest limit your movements as much as you can and make sure you drink lots of water apart from that there is nothing else you can do I really hope everything will be correct itself and remember if you bleed at least it's not lying round your baby. Xxx


----------



## TTC82

Thank you, am trying so hard to relax and jut rest. Not helped by severe morning sickness meaning I am constantly running to the toilet!


----------



## amy_1234

I know exactly how you feel I have just recovered from hyperemisis it lasted 3 weeks I was in hospital and everything, I kept a bowl with me in the end to prevent me from getting up. Watermelon is good for morning sickness it really helped me. Xxx


----------



## TTC82

I was on a drip pretty much the whole 2 weeks I was in hospital as I couldn't keep anything down. However now I am home am back to struggling on! Going to give the watermelon a shot, things that used to work appear to have stopped like ginger biscuits and crackers no longer help!!


----------



## Starry Night

:hugs: I can't imagine having hypermesis on top of sch! My ms was annoying but never that bad. I munched on Gold Fish crackers to help with the nausea and just laid really still.

I think I'm going to have to stay on bed rest awhile longer. My obstetrician had said I could return to normal activity but my every attempt to reintroduce activity (and I have been doing it slowly) has resulted in more spotting and cramping. Last night I went to the bookstore for only 20 minutes and walked as slow as a turtle and this morning I had the most spotting I've had in days. I even think there was a bit of red in it (the spotting has been brown for 2 weeks). So I guess I will be spending Christmas in bed after all. I was starting to get hopeful I'd be able to go out and see friends. :nope:


----------



## amy_1234

I haven't had any red for the last few days and today I have had some again it's so annoying u just want it to stop! Also I only got married last month and me and hubby haven't even consimated our marriage yet x


----------



## TTC82

I havent bled since I went into hospital 2 weeks ago, so I keep imagining myself having a huge bleed. Its so scary not knowing whats happening to your body. I thought I would enjoy pregnancy but the combination of ms and sch means I am finding it truly horrific.


----------



## amy_1234

i know exactly how you feel hun, i'm exactly the same we were ttc for 4 years before we finally got caught so although i am over the moon I am also a bit upset that i have not been able to enjoy it so far xxxx


----------



## Starry Night

I've decided to tell myself I didn't have red this morning. After the initial wipe it was all brown stuff. My bathroom light has a way of adding a pinky hue to everything (I look flushed whenever I look in the mirror) and my spotting is gone again so I'm pretty sure what I had this morning was brown. I do know my clot is gone as is the sack of fluids. I just have to continue to take it easy. I'm a bit worried the placenta was damaged when I passed the clot.

I'm hating pregnancy so far. I like that I am pregnant but hating this stress and emotional roller coaster. I am also missing the sex. lol My hormones are pushing me to "go, go, go" but doctor says "no, no, no". 

It's two weeks exactly until my next ultrasound and I am just waiting for that. I wish it were here already!


----------



## amy_1234

I have got mine on the 5th January I can't wait for it I have also chose my pram and nursery furniture so as soon as I have had the all clear from my next scan I will be going straight to mamas and papas to order it I can't wait xxx


----------



## TTC82

I have got a scan tomorrow, so really hoping for some good news. Every little twinge and I think the worst, and can't get past the fear at the moment. When I first got pregnant I was worried about a miscarriage enough as it was, this is making me really down as I keep reading things online which are really scaring me. Plus whilst the Doctors here are great and incredibly thorough, the language barrier means I get hardly any information and just the bare facts in a straight forward and matter of fact way, definitely no bedside manner here!! Like they told me about the D and C I might need which hasn't helped, but no information on what the odds are of the haematoma going. Just incredibly scared right now.


----------



## Starry Night

Don't Google it. The information is conflicting and you're pretty much guaranteed to get worst-case scenarios. Most girls pull through with healthy babies.


----------



## TTC82

Thanks, when your stuck on the sofa or in bed its really hard to not reach for the laptop and start searching away!


----------



## Starry Night

I know. I'm the largest hypocrite out there. DH is a bit of a nazi when it comes to caring for me so I have an accountability partner to help keep me away from reading up on sch. lol But I do sit and worry alot. And I mean alot!

I find support groups like this far more helpful. I've also talked to many people who have bled throughout their pregnancies to have healthy babies.


----------



## TTC82

Off for scan in a couple of hours, really keeping fingers crossed that it has at least shrunk a little bit!


----------



## amy_1234

Good luck with your scan hun xxx


----------



## Starry Night

Good luck! Let us know how it goes.


----------



## TTC82

Hi ladies,

am very pleased to say we got some good news for the first time! The Doctor says both haematomas, I had 2, have shrunk a little bit and one of them is almost gone! They said it is very rare for them to be so large and shrink so much so quickly, so they are hopeful they will be absorbed totally and not cause any more problems. I really hope this is the case and am still keeping everything crossed. Still on bed rest as a precaution, but more then happy to do that if it means they go away!

Hope everyone else gets good news too X


----------



## amy_1234

That's brill Hun really pleased for you xxx


----------



## Starry Night

:happydance:

That's terrific! Just in time for Christmas too!


----------



## TTC82

Thank you, feel so much better now. Still nervous, but feel like I can try and enjoy christmas now. The Dr said the baby looked great, growing well with a good heartbeat, so hoping I shouldn't miscarry for any other reason either.

Really hope everyone else has a great christmas and gets good news too XXX


----------



## Emma 21

thankfully i had a scan on the 22nd and my haematoma has been reabsorbed.


----------



## TTC82

Congratulations! That is great news! :thumbup:


----------



## amy_1234

Emma that's brilliant news,

I have got my next scan in the 5th January 2010 but I am still brown and red spotting so I don't think mine has gone just yet as it was still visable on my last scan at 10 weeks! I really want to start going to aqua natal so I really hope it goes sonn or I at least stop spotting xxx


----------



## Mich2010

Hi, had a very small bleed on Xmas eve and were relieved to be diagnosed with ScH instead of a m/c. Had 2 m/c's this year so a small clot was an early Xmas gift. No further bleeds since (4 days so far), so hoping this will be reabsorbed. Were not offered follow up, don't know if that's normal?? Btw, sch was 1.2cm x 0.4 x 0. So very small. Still worried though because that's what we do!!! 12-14 weeks can't come quick enough


----------



## amy_1234

Mich2010 the hospital obviously arnt worried about it that's why they haven't offered you another scan, they didn't offer me one either I paid for mine due to me still spotting, so I wouldn't worry Hun xxx


----------



## Cupcake1979

Hello ladies just thought I'd join.

Trying to understand how serious SCH actually are. I'm currently pregnant with twins having had an ectopic and 2 MC since April this year.

On my scan last week they found 2 babies in separate sacs with hb of 120bpm both measuring to-date however they also found a haemorage measuring 24mm x 9mm right above my cervix, under one of the sacs... I haven't had any spotting or bleeding and have been taking baby aspirin and progesterone since 3+5 which was perscribed by Miscarriage consultant.

The sonographer didnt seem too worried and the Sister just said that they don't raise the chances of miscarriage however, I spoke today with my consultant who has said this does increase my chances for miscarriage... 

Now i'm madly stressing... after the 3 losses I don't think I could cope with losing the twins :( I know twin pregnancies are high risk anyway but this is an extra added complication...

Should I stop stressing?


----------



## Starry Night

It's natural that you're worried but for your own sanity it's best to try not to stress. Your clot doesn't sound overly big...but I'm not sure what's considered "big". I think it's a good thing that it's underneath the babies. Most girls with sch go on to have healthy babies. The odds are still very much in your favour so just cling to that.

Remember to drink lots and to try and keep your feet up as much as possible.

AFM, I haven't had any more brown spotting in a week now which makes me hopeful that the last scan was correct in showing nothing was left. My OB had said my 13 week scan would give more details. That will be on the 4th so I'm hoping for good news.


----------



## Cupcake1979

Thanks Starry night pleased that your spotting has stopped. That's really positive it looks like its resolved since your last scan... Keeping everything crossed for your scan on the 4th Jan... Not long to go now :)

Have you kept your feet up in between? Is that what can help it sort itself out?

I have a pretty high pressured job with lots of travelling and thinking that I need time to rest until I get the all clear. Going to discuss with my GP on Friday and see what she suggests. I'd like to think that bed rest will certainly help and I'm trying to do as much as I can whilst on holiday from work but I'm due back on 4th Jan...


----------



## Starry Night

I don't think there is real scientific evidence to back up that bed rest helps but I think it does for the most part. It keeps you relaxed at least. My gp gave me a note to sanction my bed rest so I've spent the entire first trimester at home resting. Fortunately, my dh is an absolute saint and has been waiting on me hand and foot. He actually enforces my rest when I try to get up and do something. My OB told me 2 weeks ago that I could return to normal activity but I'm just returning to normal now.


----------



## Cupcake1979

Your OH sounds brilliant. Mine complains bitterly when I ask him to fetch me a glass of water or do the washing for a change! 

As you say I certainly feel more chilled out resting in bed so will hopefully get GP to sign me off at least till my 9+2 scan on 11th Jan.

At least you've reached the 12 week milestone :)


----------



## amy_1234

Ladies my hyperemisis has returned I'm absolutely gutted I can't keep anything down which isn't good when am trying to drink lots of water to help with my sch! I really thought I had got over it I know morning sickness is a good sign and I am grateful for that but I really want to stop bleeding/spotting now xxx


----------



## Starry Night

:hugs: amy, I'm sorry you're feeling so poorly. I hope your m/s clears out by the second trimester. Are you able to keep some liquids down if you take slow, tiny sips?

cupcake, I'm glad to be at 12 weeks but I lost my last pregnancy at 12 weeks just days before my scan so I'm still feeling touch and go until the 4th. Though I am still feeling pregnant. Last time at this point I was starting to feel "off" and had fresh spotting with cramps and AF-like heaviness. This time around spotting wouldn't scare me so much due to my sch but I am paranoid about every twinge.


----------



## amy_1234

Starry night hang in there I'm sure everything will be fine I have my scan the day after you I get so nervous just before a scan thinking babys not going to be there it's such a worrying time!

I couldn't keep liquids down yesterday I was sick 4 times it's just horrible, I haven't even got out of bed yet today because I am so scared of being sick I just hate it xxx


----------



## Starry Night

:hugs:


I had some pale brown spotting again last night. It was so frustrating. :growlmad: But I think it's from all the violent coughing I've been doing thanks to my flu. It stopped again this morning but I'm going to be taking it easy.


----------



## amy_1234

Yeah you need to take it easy if your still spotting, I havent stopped spotting since I was 5 weeks pregnant I find that it gets worse if Im not drinking enough or if I go walking or if I carry my shopping! I don't go back to work till 10th January so I am really hoping things have settled down by then xxx


----------



## Starry Night

I hadn't spotted in a WHOLE week. I honestly thought it was over. But my coughing was really harsh and I was started to get pains in the pelvic region from it. The timing also stinks as today is my milestone day. But as I said, the spotting seems to have stopped again and curling into the fetal position while coughing seems to lessen to bodily impact.

Technically, I should be returning to the work on the 3rd as that's when my doctor's note runs out but I'm not comfortable doing anything active until I can feel the baby move....or around 20 weeks. I just want to be extra careful. Also, I hate my job and was planning on quitting in the New Year anyways. LOL


----------



## MoonLove

Hi everyone! I'm new to this thread, and am here as i saw Starry Night mention that there was a sch support group in another thread. Thought i would check it out, and i'm glad i did, so thank you Starry :thumbup:


I've not been diagnosed as having a sch, but after some research & bnb browsing, sch is the closest thing that i can pinpoint my bleeding spells to.

So, here my story so far I'm almost 10 weeks pregnant now, and have already been for 3 baby ultrasounds! At week 5 i had suspected ectopic (pain on left side) but a hospital stay & scan confirmed that baby was in my uterus, and the nurse said she was able to see fluid by my left ovary which was likely to be a ruptured corpus luteum cyst :wacko:!

At week 7 i had a random bleed at my parents house - dark red blood. I had another scan which saw baby heartbeat for the first time. All was well and no bleed seen. The bleeding lessened over the course of the week.

At week 8, i woke in the middle of the night, with a horrible feeling between my legs. I knew it was blood, so i got up to go to the loo, and another 'gush' came out & into my pants before i reached the loo. Sitting down on the toilet, i was horrified to see a HUGE clot right there in my pants. It was a big mass of clotted blood, and i bled a bit more into the toilet. I got another scan the next day and i was so sure it'd be bad news. Baby heartbeat was strong, and she was growing well, and again - no bleed seen. :shrug:

The bleeding lessened again over the week and turned into yucky brown old blood which was only there when i wiped. I stopped wearing pads etc.

Then at 9 weeks (last friday), i was sitting on the sofa playing on my xbox and another gush between my legs. I was honestly fuming - NOT AGAIN :growlmad:! I went to the loo and blood trickled out of me (which i've never experienced before). I sat and waited for it to 'finish' and it'd made the toilet red. This was christmas eve so i wasn't expecting to get another scan, but to be honest, i wasn't as worried as i had been before. I was worried about what was going on down there, rather than health of baby (scan the previous week had reassured me that babe was fine).


I ended up phoning the community midwife that night and she was really panicky. She didn't seem to listen when i told her i'd bled before, it was more "OMG you're bleeding, get to hospital NOW". So i phoned again christmas morning and spoke to another woman who was very straight-forward - "Sometimes women just bleed during pregnancy". She said theres no point coming into A&E unless the bleeding was very heavy ('down your legs') or cramps were extremely painful.



Over this past week the bleeding has lessened again. To best describe my bleeding it would be that it is one 'bleed' - and then whatevers left over comes out later :blush: I went to the loo this morning and had brown blood when i wiped, theres hardly anything, but i found it unusual that brown blood came back on its own (rather than come as leftovers!)


I'm praying that i don't bleed anymore. I'm scared because the past 3 bleeds i've had have come every weekend, so i'm dreading this one. I'm so glad this group is here, as sometimes going through something like bleeding, you can feel very alone. I feel its been hard to talk to people about it whether it be midwife or on bnb because its hard to fully explain the situation without people panicking about the fact you ARE bleeding.

Thanks for reading, i really appreciate it :flower::hugs:xx


----------



## cjr07

I've spent the last two days reading all of the posts in the thread. I've been overjoyed for some of you and cried for others. What a roller coaster! I suffered from a terrible stomach flu 2.5 weeks ago. I had a lot of bleeding just afterwards. I saw my OB the next morning and was told I have a large bleed that is probably due to the violent puking I had. I was never given any measurements. 

They never actually said it was an SCH but through all my research it matches the definition perfectly. I was 10 weeks at the time I had the original bleed. I had another sonogram this past week at 12 weeks which did not show any improvement. The sonographer asked if I'd been having any additional bleeding. I told her no but she was surprised because she said I had a pocket of blood just above my cervix that she assumed would come out. It has been coming out over the last day or two. It's been very dark brown so it's old blood so I'm not freaking out anymore than I already have been for two weeks. 

Anyway, I still don't have any measurements of my original SCH which is still there in full force. The sonographer told me she'd only ever seen two bleeds as big as mine and one lady delivered stillborn at 20 weeks and one went on to have a healthy, full-term baby. They've told me it can go either way. My placenta is still fully attached and the baby is growing beautifully with a strong heartbeat! I told my dr we hadn't told my hubby's family or made this pregnancy public (it's my 3rd) and she told me to try to wait another month. I don't think that sounds too positive??? 

Anyway, that's my story and I'm joining all you ladies. I really hope we're all in this for the long haul...meaning we have healthy babies! I dislike this stress and I really hate every little twinge I have anxiety over!


----------



## selt33

I'm so happy to have found this group after a week of bed rest. I am a little over 13 weeks along with this pregnancy. In the past I've had an ectopic pregnancy, then a full term pregnancy (my 11 yr. old daughter!), another ectopic pregnancy (on the same side as the last one) and now this little blessing. Last Monday, I went to the doctor with a pain on my right side. He said he felt some fullness, so I had an u/s. They found "features of a subchorionic and a retroplacental hemorrhage". My doctor put me on bed rest and I'll go back for a check up with him tomorrow and another follow up u/s the Monday after that. I have not had any bleeding, but the pain in my side continues. My doc said I may not bleed since the separation is high up he thought it may all just reabsorb into my body. Has anyone else had no bleeding, yet pain (not cramping) with your SCH?

As you all know, this is very upsetting, especially since there are no "fix-its" or definite answers about the outcome. After searching on the internet I was rather upset, but his group has given me hope and a support network. Thank you for being here.


----------



## Starry Night

Welcome here, selt! I hope your body reabsorbs everything. That really sounds like the most ideal way to go. Bleeds are scary.

I've had alot of one-sided pain too. The doctors kept checking for ectopic even after a viable pregnancy was detected in the womb. I was spotting and with the pain they had to make sure there wasn't an ectopic twin. After I passed the clot the pain subsided for the most part but it's still tender on the one side. I'm nervous there was some damage to the placenta. My scan is tomorrow so we'll see how things are going.


----------



## cjr07

Okay I obviously have too much time on my hands...I come check this board like twice a day hoping for new posts to keep me going! I think that might mean I have an addiction to this thread!


----------



## amy_1234

Ladies I have my 12 week scan tommorow wish me luck I feel so nervous and sick about it! I am really hoping my bleed has got smaller it can't have gone yet as I am still spotting!

Cjr07: they never called my bleed a sch either they just called it a bleed/hematoma do you know the position of yours? 
This thread is a slow one compared to others I have waited days for a reply sometimes too xxx


----------



## TTC82

Hi ladies, hope everyone is well and had a good christmas and new year.

Have just got back from our scan which went really well. One haematoma has gone totally, the smaller one, and the other is a little bit smaller. They said it is in a good position, away from the placenta, and they are pleased with how it seems to be shrinking away.

I am going to be scanned weekly still as a precaution but feel a lot more positive now, especially as the baby looked so much more like a baby now! Was amazing to be able to see the limbs and hands and toes, as opposed to the sort of baby shaped blob we saw before. 

Now just have to hope it continues to shrink away and I get to 12 weeks so I can relax a little bit!


----------



## amy_1234

Really pleased for you hun xxx


----------



## Starry Night

That's wonderful news!!

My own scan is in a few hours. Will let you know how I get on.


----------



## amy_1234

Good luck with your scan starry night I will check on this thread in a few hours xxx


----------



## TTC82

Will be keeping my fingers crossed for you XXX


----------



## cjr07

Great news on the postive scan!

amy_1234- My tear is pretty large. When looking at my sono my placenta is behind the baby and fully intact and attached. Much of the rest of the sac is torn away. She said I have a 50% tear? I'm assuming that's why they told me this could go either way. As long as my placenta stays attached this pregnancy could continue but who knows?

I don't go back until the end of this month which is killing me. Plus, I don't get a sono then only a heartbeat check! I won't have my 20 week anatomy scan until the end of February. I may lose my mind before that. I really can't believe that my dr (who I love, by the way) is treating this like a normal pregnancy! 

I've been really thinking about buying myself a doppler for listening to the heartbeat. Maybe that would make me more at ease? Do you gals have one and do you like it?


----------



## Starry Night

My scan went great! Got to see our "Cuddle Bug" roll and kick and both dh and I feel over the moon. The sonographer couldn't give us any details besides the baby's actual size so I won't hear back on the status of my sch until I see my OB next week but I was kinda expecting that. At least I know baby is doing fine!


----------



## amy_1234

Wow brill news hun have you got any piccys for us?


----------



## Starry Night

I posted it in the July Beach Bump threads. I also have it posted in the Pregnancy After Loss Forum in the summer 2011 thread. It takes forever for my computer to upload it.


----------



## amy_1234

I'll see if I can find it then! I didn't like the July beach bumps forum I think there is too many ladies on it whenever I posted anything for advice no one ever seemed to read it x


----------



## Starry Night

OK....now I feel guilty for making people hunt it up. I don't have a scanner so sorry for the poor quality of the pic.
 



Attached Files:







DSCN9217_2.jpg
File size: 31.2 KB
Views: 14


----------



## amy_1234

Well ladies I have had my scan baby is growing perfectly the little bugger kept rolling it was obviously still tired as it was an early scan and we don't usually get up till at least 11 lol.

Well it looks like my hematoma has vanished, they are now saying that it is my fertility drug CLOMID which is causing my bleeding due to the I'm Imbalance of hormones ? This doesnt make sense to me! I have also got a cycst on one of my ovary and possibly some sort of infection which showed up in my urine sample they are sending that off to see what it is but I think it's because of me still bleeding. TBH I don't think the doctor that spoke to me new what she was talking about she seemed a bit gormless, but they haven't offered me an earlier scan or anything so they are obviously not worried and they said my doctor will ring me if I have an infection xxx


----------



## Rosiegirl

Hi 

I am currently 8 weeks and 3 days pregnant. I started bleeding around 5 weeks. In that time I have had 3 gushes of bright red blood, but then mainly brown blood or dark red when I wipe. 
They couldn't find anything at first, but then they saw I had a sch in the uterus under where they baby is
The subchorionic hematoma size was 1.7 x 5 cm

Is that considered big? Will it heal on it's own. I have been on bed rest for 3 weeks and it hasn't gotten any better. 

Also, is there a certain way I should be laying in bed to help it heal? Is it best to lay on side or back?

The Doctors and nurses don't seem to be to concerned about it and tell me they usually heal on their own, but I am just really scared it will affect the pregnancy and not get better

Has anyone else gone through this? How long did it take to go away? Is there anything I can do to help it heal?


----------



## Starry Night

Hi, Rosie. Welcome here though I'm sorry you have to go through the worry of having a sch. I don't know what is considered "big". I didn't get diagnosed with it until I passed the clot at about 8 1/2 weeks.

I know it's scary but try to relax and remember that the majority of pregnancies with sch end up with a healthy baby. I'm not sure which way to lie is better but try to keep your feet elevated as much as possible.


----------



## Starry Night

Just updating this thread to say that I'm bleeding again. :( Had a huge bleed last night and had to stay overnight at the hospital. But happy to report that baby is doing just great! Saw it wriggling around on the ultrasound and even got to hear its heartbeat! It's a healthy rate of 163bpm. Saw my OB later this morning and he seems to think baby is healthy and happy. But I've been put on indefinite bed rest. I'm allowed some movement but have to take it easy and stay away from work or any lifting.


----------



## amy_1234

Sorry your bleeding has started again hub it's just horrible isn't it, as if pregnancy isn't a worry already throw bleeding into the equation and the worry factor doubles, my midwife has kindley offered to see me every two weeks instead of 4 to listen to the heartbeat so it put my mind at rest well for a day at least!

Rosie sorry you have had to join this thread, Hope you don't have to stay to long xxxx


----------



## Starry Night

My doc is still only seeing me the usual every 4 weeks. I think it's because there really isn't anything to be done besides taking it easy. And he knows I'm a good patient who will go to the hospital if there are any problems.


----------



## amy_1234

That's the annoying thing isn't it, that there is nothing you can do to make it better I started back to work on Monday but have decided to go sick again and take it easy as I am still bleeding sO I an going to see if they will reduce my hours for me x


----------



## Starry Night

Definitely cut back on work if you're still bleeding. I have a "cushy" office job and I know I could not handle it from a purely physical point of view. Never mind the emotional toll of dealing with stress and constantly worrying about the bleeding. I'm glad my doctor has advocated my leave of absence until the baby is here.


----------



## cjr07

I am starting to feel the emotional toll this sch is taking on me. I had my first big bleed 4 weeks ago at 10 weeks. Since then I've mainly just had two small bleeds that were dark brown or wine colored and then resolved after several days of additional spotting. Just today I started noticing some pink/red colored spotting. Now I feel like I'm in a total tailspin again. I try to hard to stay positive but it's so difficult when you see things changing again.


----------



## amy_1234

Hun I an having the sane problem I just can't stay positive, I still don't believe I am pregnant and I blame my complete negativity on the bleeding, my midwife is seeing me every 2 weeks so I can hear babys heartbeat and have a chat with her. I just font know what to do anymore, My SCH wasn't even mentioned at my last scan they are now blaming my bleeding on my clomid but I've never heard it doing this to anyone else, I have hit rock bottom now I am so annoye that the hospital arnt bothered x


----------



## Starry Night

I know. I had a huge cry this evening. My spotting had started to slow this morning, turned brown and then stopped completely. But then this evening it really picked up again. I had gone about 6 weeks without any red spotting of any kind and now it's back! And sometimes I just feel so heavy down there like things are just going to open up and let loose! I'm only 3 1/2 months pregnant but I feel like this has been my entire life. Whenever I think of how far I have yet to go I get really depressed. It's hard to believe that just 3 days ago I was starting to think things were speeding up. I bought maternity clothes and then, the same day, a huge bleed out of the blue!

I know my baby is OK but in a way that makes it worse. It feels like my own body is betraying me and trying to kill my baby. That I will lose a perfectly healthy baby from my own weakness. I am trying sooo hard to be positive and it would kill dh to hear me talk like this.


----------



## luckyme225

Haven't been in here in awhile, just wanted to give you ladies some hope. My last ultrasound showed that my SCH had resolved (22 weeks now). Baby is doing great despite the bleeding I had and the clot itself. I now have scar tissue in the place of the clot but it's not interfering with the baby. Keep your chin up girls.


----------



## Starry Night

My bleeding has stopped now but I still am getting pains in my woo-hoo. Sometimes it feels hard and stiff, other times it feels fluttery (which makes me freak out that it's about it open as that's how it felt seconds before my miscarriage), then it can feel heavy like everything will fall out and then other times it feels like it stings. I've had this on and off my entire pregnancy so far and all I can do is lie down and wait for it to stop. Then yesterday I got a gob of cm that was like ewcm. I Googled it and it said it was my mucous plug which FREAKED me out!! But I talked to other ladies here and they got it too....don't know...

I called my OB's office this morning but he wasn't in at the time and I didn't get a call back. I'm calling his office again tomorrow. My next appointment is February 8th but I'm worried enough to not want to wait that long.


----------



## gmh

iv read through this whole thread and iv been wondering how u were all going, especially u starry. im 9 weeks with a small haemorrhage 8mm*6mm. im resting, no sex. lucky im not working at the moment. although i feel guilty doing nothing. i havnt had any more bleeding since the spotting, so it hasnt been too difficult to let go of what is going to happen. i had a fortune teller in thailand tell me i would have a misscarriage within a yr. somehow i have been able to hold on too some hope after reading the success stories.


----------



## gmh

luckyme how far along were u when u took that photo?? love your bump!


----------



## Starry Night

Welcome, gmh! Sorry that you have to join us but we're all here to support one another. I don't believe in fortune tellers so I'd continue to hold onto hope for your baby.

Not much to report on my end at the moment. I'm panicking over every little twinge and ache but I think most of that is just paranoia. I can't sit up for very long periods of time and can walk for even less. I think some of the heavy and sore feelings I get in my woo-hoo are ways my body is trying to let me know it's time to lie down again. No spotting since Friday but I'm nervous because in the First Trimester I had a major bleed that required a trip to the ER every week. And my last bleed came without warning.

Amazingly, bubs has been fine throughout it all. My bump is finally starting to grow and I wait to feel its first movements. Overall, I have a good feeling about this pregnancy but it definitely has its trials and dark days.


----------



## gmh

thats great starry! a good feeling is the best sign ever. our instincts are usually spot on!!


----------



## Starry Night

Got my latest ultrasound results back and it came back all clear so I have no idea where the bleeding is coming from. Had a bit of pink spotting so I spent a few hours lying completely still. I wouldn't even reach for anything. It seemed to do the trick.


----------



## gmh

thats awesome!! really happy for u and gives me some hope!


----------



## Starry Night

Thanks. It would seem that I'm simply a bleeder. Of course, I still plan on going to the hospital if/when I have another big bleed. You can never be too careful. But at least there doesn't seem to be any clots or anything wrong with the placenta to interfere with the baby.


----------



## amy_1234

Hi ladies I had a scan yesterday and my bleed has finally gone, I think my bleeding is starting to subside aswell thankgod! I have just got some cycsts on my ovaries which I think might be causing me to get little twinned now and again.

How is everyone else doing ?


----------



## gmh

yay another success!!! i havnt had any spotting since the minature amount a week ago. 2 weeks till my 12 week scan. i dont know how im going to last that long. im so so so so so sick of taking it easy.


----------



## liz_legend

You ladies are all very inspiring.

We found out on Tuesday (8+3) that we also have a small SCH. I think it was like 0.9 x 0.6

Doc said no strenuous activity, no heavy lifting, no BDing...

How long do they usually take to "resolve"?
Also, should I expect some bleeding since I haven't spotted or bled at all yet?


----------



## Starry Night

amy, that's awesome!! Hopefully, that's the end of the bleeding for you! I'm seeing my OB on Tuesday so I hope to ask for more details on where my bleed could have come from as my clot seemed to have resolved itself ages ago.

liz, welcome here. I think when a clot resolves itself depends on the person though the most common number I've heard is week 20 or thereabouts. I passed my clot just shy of 9 weeks, spotted brown for 5 weeks, had a week of nothing and then had another bright red blood. Now I'm on pin and needles but my last ultrasound didn't show anything. I don't know.

And not everyone bleeds. Sometimes it gets reabsorbed. I definitely wish that for you because passing the clot is scary. Mine was the size of my hand and I think I passed some other tissue-like stuff that I mistook for the baby. It wasn't until the next day at an ultrasound that I discovered the baby was still there.

Try and see if you can get a doctor's note for sick leave. I've been put on indefinite bed rest after my latest bleed and the rest does seem to make a difference. I mean, if you're going to bleed, you're going to bleed but I have noticed a 100% correlation with excess movement and cramps and heavier bleeding.


----------



## liz_legend

Well, we tried to get the doctor to write me a note so I could terminate my gym membership early (it coincidently ends in like March or April) but she said that you can still go, just don't do anything but the treadmill....

Well, I don't really feel like spending $30 a month to use a treadmill! :dohh:

So I shouldn't panic if there is some bleeding b/c that could be a good thing like it was with you that the clot passed and now it's just baby & placenta & yolk sac in there, and not a pool of blood....., right?


----------



## Starry Night

Well, you'll still have to go get it checked out. I've been to the ER about 10 times in this pregnancy (including the times I had to come back for an ultrasound). But having been diagnosed with sch you can give yourself hope that that's what the bleeding is from. It'll keep you from completely freaking out while waiting for results, etc. When I passed my clot it felt exactly like my miscarriage did--the cramps, amount of bleeding etc--only a little less intense. I guess it would be good to get rid of it one way or the other.


----------



## amy_1234

starry-night, I really hope your bleeding stops soon, I still get brown blood which is the old blood i think, but i havent had any red blood for ages now, I bled out my clot at about 9 weeks aswell but it still took a few more weeks before i stopped seeing the red blood. 

I am hoping me and my hubby will be able to consimate our marriage now lol we havent had sex since we concieved and we still havent had sex as a married couple.

I am still taking it easy and I really hope the cycsts that i have wont start causing me any problems because although cycsts can be very common in pregnancy if they get too big they can cause really bad pains which can start early labour or even miscarriage so I have got rid of the worry of my sch now i have my cycsts to worry about grrreat!


----------



## gmh

hey guys. i havnt been sore today from walking at all. that is either a good or bad sign. im a little worried as my symptoms have eased off a little. im 10 weeks, so that could be it???? liz, mine was measurred 0.8 * 0.6. i had four tiny spots, just visible, about a week ago and an ultrasound the next day showed baby and heartbeat. thats all the bleeding i had. a little pain when i walked on one side. iv been resting ALOT. going mad too. anyway, im hoping the no pain after walking today is a good thing.


----------



## liz_legend

Thanks so much GMH & Starrynight for your input...

It really has helped. Hopefully, the doc will want another Ultrasound at about 11.5 or 12 weeks so we'll be able to see the progress of the bleed & more importantly, the baby!!


----------



## Starry Night

gmh, I'm sure different people have differing levels of severity. I'm glad you can move around without difficulty and I sincerely hope it stays that way for you. Bed rest is the pits! (will be going onto week 11 of it....) Even during my brief period of no spotting of any kind I could only last walking about 1/2 hour tops before I felt heavy, dizzy, sore and sick.

And I'm spotting again! It's only brown discharge so it's just old stuff but it's still disheartening. For me, the most minor of activities seems to trigger my spotting and cramps. I'm trying not to stay on the computer too long today so I can just lie still and take it easy.


----------



## amy_1234

Starrynight I spotted brown for a good few weeks before it completly stopped, I hope it's coming to an end for you now and you can start to enjoy the rest of your pregnancy xx


----------



## deshka

ok please bear with me cos i might be in the wrong area. OK so at 6 week i had a gush of bright red blood. went in for scan baby ok and bleeding next day and i passed a huge jelly clot and brought it in again thinking it was the baby. So spotted for a week then the next thursday another long clot :( so spotting from 6 -9 weeks. At 9 weeks scan showed huge blood clot, she said just wait to you see ur 12 week scan and get them to check it properly cos iam only just qualified just to date scans grrr. anyway had 12 week scan at 13-14 weeks and nothing was mentioned. then i had bleeding at 17 weeks and got a quick heartbeat check and no proper scan so off you go home basically to me you ll be having your 20 week soon sure... soooo at 19 weeks i had a bit of spotting didnt rush to hospital as i figured id go in next day, so then next morning some pains and then gush, out came my nearly 5 month pregnant son:( omg worse day of my life... ive researched and researched and this sch seems to be the cause?????????

Will it again come up in a future pregnancy? Does apirin help????????


----------



## Starry Night

As far as I am aware, sch is not connected to a blood clot disorder. I think it comes from some sort of damage caused to the lining or placenta. I've read a few theories that the actual implantation of the embryo or when the placenta starts to form and connect to the uterine wall a clot can form.

Sch can cause miscarriage and pre-term losses depending on the size and location of the clots. I'm not a doctor so I can't say if that's what happened with you. :shrug: I'm honestly surprised the docs didn't do much when you went in with bleeding at 17 weeks. :nope: I had bleeding at 14 weeks which is barely 2nd Tri and the docs at the hospital told me they take any post 1st Tri bleeding VERY seriously. Is there a doctor you could go see for more information?

I don't think sch in one pregnancy increases your odds of getting it the next time. But even if you do have it again the odds of having a healthy baby are still highly in your favour. Just try to find a doctor who will take your concerns seriously though there isn't really much that can be done besides resting and waiting.

I'm so sorry for your loss and that you've been left without any information.
:hug:


----------



## ashley2pink

Hi, I'm new here. I'm 7w4d pregnant. 2 days ago I had brown spotting, went to the ER saw my baby's heartbeat for the first time:) 130 bpm. But I was diagnosed with SCH:( Since then my bleeding has gotten heavier, like a period flow and red, red. I called my OB where I was told if I have heavy bleeding or cramping to go in to ER, but since I have another ultrasound Tuesday(later today) to wait. I feel my baby is okay still, but it doesnt stop me from worrying like crazy. I have never even heard of a SCH until 2 days ago. I have been doing some research online, which has my emotions all over the place. Does anybody know about how many women with SCH will have it be resolved on its own, with no further recurrence of it? I know it can go away, or stay, or get worse. But I cant find stats or info on that part.
But, I did find a really good study that was done on SCH and pregnancy outcome. I found it helpful and reassuring.
https://journals.lww.com/greenjourn..._Detected_Subchorionic_Hemorrhage_and.11.aspx
I would read the whole thing even though its kinda long. This paticular study didnt go over the risk of miscarriage though. I did find a study that said with a SCH your risk of miscarriage is 13% before 8 weeks, and once you are 8 weeks its 6%, and once you are farther than that(I believe 2nd trimester) your risk is 1-3%(probably depending on size and/or location of it)
I dont know about you but I found it pretty reassuring.


----------



## liz_legend

Very interesting article. Thanks for posting!!


----------



## Starry Night

Thanks for that! It seems to support the idea that, while the odds for these two particular issues (placenta abruption and preterm delivery) are increased it really isn't all that significant in the long run. To put a positive spin on it, we have a 97% chance of a healthy placenta (vs 99%) and an 85% chance of a full-term delivery (vs 90%). Not bad at all. We need to keep positive, ladies! Our odds of having a healthy, full-term baby are almost as good as a normal pregnancy.


----------



## Starry Night

and an update: my spotting has stopped again and I saw my OB today. He confirmed that my ultrasound showed no reason for my latest bleed. So it seems there aren't anymore clots--at least, nothing big enough to be detected. And he said the placenta is totally normal. My only remaining concern is placenta previa but he said we can't tell that until after my 20 week scan. Still taking things easy.


----------



## amy_1234

Fab news starry whoo hoo xxx


----------



## gmh

hey ladies. went for a reasurrance scan today. bubs was wriggling and moving, so happy!!! ANNNND NO SUBCHORIONIC HAEMORRHAGE DETECTED!!! im 10 weeks 4 days!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

have hope ladies, take it easy and drink lots of water!!


----------



## amy_1234

GMH that's brill news xxxx


----------



## deshka

ok i posted on page before this to talk about my story, see i had bloodclots at 6-9 weeks and bleeding and nothing for 8 weeks and i took it easy with lots of bed rest :( well i had bleeding at 17 weeks and was sent home after they seen a heartbeat, no follow up. at 19 weeks i bled a little then cramps next night, then i cramped in morning and gave birth in bathroom:( no one has said why , from reading this post i know it was a sch but no one has said it is this!!! even thou at 9 weeks a scanner said oh look there is a huge blood clot beneath your baby! but hope it dissolves and at your 12 week scan she can look at it ! THIS IS ALL I GOT. i even sent my baby away from a PM. and ive still no answers! just if u get pregnant again we will look after you more. :( gutted

What i would love to know is there any links with Aspirin and thinning out the blood clots (baby asprin 75mg) i read some women who have MC take it up until 34 weeks? am i wrong... ?


----------



## Starry Night

I've heard that's what some women use. I've seen it mentioned often in the TTC After a Loss or Pregnant After a Loss forums. However, I'm not sure if it's for use with a sch or a more general blood clotting disorder that also affects pregnancy. My OB tells me there is nothing that can be done besides taking it easy and "waiting to see what happens". Sorry that I don't have more information. I would normally suggest asking your doctor but it seems you're not getting much help on that front. Is there any other doctor you could speak with? Maybe one of the girls on the TTCaL or PaL forums could help you out. This is also an older thread so maybe on one of the earlier pages you'll find a girl with a similar story.


AFM, started spotting again last night. Still just brown stuff but it's goopy enough (tmi) that makes me doubtful it's still from my bleed two weeks ago. It has slowed a bit and I"m taking it easy. I was sitting up a lot yesterday and I guess my body counts that as "strenuous activity". Sheesh.


----------



## deshka

i had brown then red.. please please lie down and just take it easy , its not easy but it will be worth it. i never knew we had to take it easy and i did. but sometimes i didnt:( i did lie a lot but just cos i was off uni and nothing else. good luck and let us know.


----------



## Starry Night

I've been on official bed rest pretty much since my bfp. My OB has assured me there aren't any more clots and there is nothing wrong with my placenta. But I am definitely taking it easy. dh does everything for me.


----------



## gmh

im sorry deshka, somehow i missed your post. that is a horrifying experience to have, made all the more worse by unhelpful doctors. i dont know much about this stuff. can u go to another doctor to find anything out?


----------



## 3boys

hey ladies can i join you? I had an early scan today because of cramping, all they seen was a gestational sac measuring 6.1mm and a haematoma measuring 9mm. Doctor said it was nothing to worry about and was quite common in pregnancy, i have to go back next week to see if there is anything in gestational sac. I made the silly mistake of googling the haematoma when i got home and now i am terrified. but im told that 9mm is very small is that right?


----------



## amy_1234

3boys I had an early scan when my bleeding started and all that could be seen was the sac the following week baby and heartbeat was there so FXD it turns out the sane for you 9mm is less than a cm so yes that is very small just take it easy and hopefully it will resolve itself my bleeding started at 5 weeks and stopped at about 14 weeks xxx


----------



## 3boys

i read this online
A subchorionic hematoma can be considered large if it is greater than 50% the size of the gestation sac, medium if it is 20-50% and small if it is less than 20%. Large hematomas by size (>30-50%) and volume (>50 mL) worsen the prognosis

so mine is huge then yeah?


----------



## Starry Night

It's too early to say. Your baby is still so tiny that it could eventually surpass the clot in size. At 5 weeks I had a gestational sack of 1cm and a clot of 5mm--so 50% the size of my baby. At 8 weeks my sack of fluids was as big as my baby--so 100%. But there was no clot. I had passed it the day before my scan but let me tell you, it was HUGE and all sorts of other clumps and tissues came out with it. There was a reason I thought I had lost the baby. The red bleeding stopped a few days later and the discharge became brown. At 10 weeks the sack of fluids was not there anymore. Had brown discharge for about another 3 weeks. At 14 weeks had another huge bleed but no cramps or clots. Nothing was found on the scan so I have no idea where the bleed came from.

Drink and rest lots and hope for the best. It's hard to predict how things will go. I think right now is to rest on the fact your doctor isn't concerned. It's not so much the size of the clot as where it is. If your baby is growing above the clot it is less likely it will affect the baby.


----------



## 3boys

as far as i can remember they were side by side, did you get cramps with yours? i havent bled at all just cramp all the time.


----------



## Starry Night

I get mild cramps almost all the time, especially whenever I'm spotting...even if it's just brown discharge. I'm also having terrible constipation so that never helps but I have noticed that I feel crampy and slightly "off" just before, during, and shortly after a spotting episode. I lie flat and still as much as possible when that happens.

When I passed my clot my cramps were definitely severe. I would compare them to be almost equal to my miscarriage. Like I said, there was a reason I thought I had lost it. I was even getting condolences from the nurses at the hospital. Imagine my shock when they found a heart beat on the ultrasound!

But not everyone passes the clot or even bleeds. Often it gets reabsorbed. The vast majority of cases with sch end up with healthy, full-term babies. Yes, the risks are increased but not as much as some sites on Google would have you believe.

I know it's very scary though. I still live with that fear pretty much everyday. Especially as my last bleed was unexplained. I'd rather just know.


----------



## 3boys

thank you so much, i just cant help wondering how im going to get through the next 7 days, i think if i see a heartbeat i will be much more reasurred!


----------



## Starry Night

I didn't see a heart beat the first time either. Those 7 days were so tough especially as I was already bleeding every day. Blech. I pretty much bled the entire First Trimester.


----------



## 3boys

aww poor you that must of been awful, i have 4 other kids and im finding it hard to get on with normal life! i feel like im stuck until i know whats happening! lol


----------



## inperfected

Hey, I'm joining in here too... I'm 8+4 and have been for a scan after quite a bad bleed with clots this weekend. They found a 5cm x 5cm hematoma this morning which is about twice the size of the gestational sac, but the heartrate is right on track, and baby is pretty much the right length so that is good.

I've been told to go about life as per usual but feel quite weird about that since so many of you get put on some rest at least!


----------



## Starry Night

Just pay attention to your body. If you notice that moving around consistently increases your pain or spotting then you should talk to your doctor about bed rest. I have definitely noticed a correlation. But I would suggest not to do any heavy lifting whatsoever and take breaks when you can.


----------



## hope19

I've read most of this thread and can honestly say it's been the most useful information I've been able to find on hemorrhages, very sad at times but also some really positive stories!

I'm 16 weeks and started to bleed 2 weeks ago. They found a hemorrhage 5.1 x 2.6. I had no real advice and not a clue what to do, what a powerless situation! It has been driving me crazy at times with the stress of it. I've bled 9 out of the last 14 days, varying amounts from fast gushing to smaller bleeds, mostly bright red and mostly first thing in the morning.

I have a review scan tomorrow so am really really hoping it's got smaller or, dare I say it, gone?

I don't understand where it came from so quickly..I had a scan at 13 weeks and 5 days later when I bled they found it..did they not see it at 13 weeks? Or what caused that amount of hemorrhage in 5 days? The sonographer also said she saw some older clotted blood on the placenta! What is that all about? I just feel frustrated with the lack of information and advice given from the professionals!

Anyway that's quite enough ranting from me!
Good luck to you all x


----------



## inperfected

I totally understand! Mine wasn't there 9 days earlier at the scan I had then, and was a 5x5 pretty much on the next scan - Frustrating! I think they suspect they are veins that pop or something like that and let blood out before they clot up?


----------



## hope19

Inperfected - Ah I hadn't heard about the veins, that's interesting, I'll add that to my growing list of questions! Also you said you were told to carry on -my midwife said to do as little as possible for my own peace of mind should anything go wrong. I was also told today not to work (I haven't been since the bleeding started) but not complete bedrest because of the risk of a blood clot. I think you have to do what you feel comfortable with, also maybe see your GP if you haven't already?

I had my scan today and the good news is the baby is growing really well. The bad news is the hemorrhage is now 9.8 cm x 3 cm, argh!! And it is right next to the baby on the sac wall which I find very concerning. The sonographer was lovely but if I hadn't started asking loads of questions I would have just been packed off for another two weeks. As she could see I was a little distressed she referred me to EPU to have a chat with the nurse straight away (who I know because of my previous miscarriage). Anyway because I was asking her so many questions she referred me to a consultant.

So I have another scan in 2 weeks when I'll be 18 weeks and then see the consultant - and finally get some real info!!

Meanwhile the midwives I have seen have been lovely but I really think with the NHS unless you ask questions you are just left on your own.

Here's to another two week wait!
Take care everyone x


----------



## inperfected

Mm I have about a 3-4 week wait unless bleeding gets worse again. I went to my gp who said to take it a little easier but that once I stop bleeding I should be ok.. She also said she's really worried (had extremely slow rising hcg at one point), but baby is the right size and has right heartbeat exactly for my dates (that I kno are 100% correct) so I'm happy enough though just wanting it to be more restful emotionally.


----------



## hope19

That's a long wait..but no blood is good news! It is so rough emotionally and impossible not to think of every scenerio. Also it's not as if we can go for a run and unwind, ha! Very tough times!


----------



## Starry Night

My OB is only seeing me the standard once every 4 weeks as he says there is nothing that they can do. Whenever I have had a bleeding episode I just go to the ER. I would appreciate being seen by my OB maybe once in between regular visits just to make sure the heart beat is OK or have a scan for reassurance. But I have had alot of scans already. I'm having one next week as my blood work came back as testing high risk for spina bifida. Then my 20 week scan is coming 2 weeks after that.

hope, sorry that the clot seems to have gotten bigger. Hopefully, that's the end of it and it will start to shrink from here on out.


----------



## ashley2pink

My Dr too never told me to take it easy or anything. But when I first had the bleed the Dr in the ER told me to just take it easy, and no lifting over 10 pounds. So that is what I have been doing. I havent been doing much anyway because of my bad morning sickness. I literally lay around or sit around most of the time. I have 2 kids so I cant exactly be on bedrest, but I really dont feel I need it. I spotted 1 day at 7w2d, bled pretty heavily the next day, then spotted for about 3-4 days after that. For the past 4 days or so I have had no spotting..I had another ultrasound today and you can still see the pocket of blood, not sure if its smaller as my Dr isnt comparing them or measuring. He did say from what he saw on ultrsound its about a tsp-tsp and half of blood. So is the blood what they measure? I am confused!! what is the actual hematoma?? The entire pocket of blood? Anyway not sure if I will end up bleeding it out or if it will absorb.
I pray we all have healthy babies!! 
My little baby is growing well with a good heartbeat, makes me sad to think of this hematoma threatening him/her! But I am reasurred of the chance of a healthy pregnancy which is very high! I easily forget that, and need to remind myself that most likely everything will be fine!


----------



## nikad

Hello! I just found this forum, I too have been diagnosed a SCH, small 14mm, I am six weeks pregnant with my second child and am 36 yo. I woke up some five days ago bleeding, freaked out in the bathroom when saw abundant bright red blood and a small clot when I wiped. I thought I had had a miscarriage adn rushed with my husband to the ER, it was my first US then. I am totally freaked out. Dr. told me to keep bedrest and gave me progesterone. Told me to keep him updated and said I might bleed some more. So far that hasn´t happened, only very dark brown tiny spotting. I am going nuts in bed, luckily my first child is 16! I am very anxious as to what the next scan will show. Apart from the hematome evrth looked fine: baby 3.3mm with healthy heartbeat. I have all sorts of pains cos of this bedrest, and everytime I feel pain in my lower back or tummy I get very nervous. I had been having persisten lower back pain days before the bleeding, but at the time of leeding no pain at all. I only hope this thing gets reabsorbed asap. I am so scared of falling asleep and waking up bleeding again, that I have not been able to take a decent sleep in days now  Reading you all makes me feel I am not alone. :)


----------



## Starry Night

I haven't had a decent night's sleep since the bleeding began over 12 weeks ago (has it really been that long???) The first night I dreamed that I was at my 13 week scan and it showed the baby swimming in a uterus full of blood. I know it's a gross image but I was terrified. And pregnancy hormones already give you bad dreams so I'm always dreaming something terrible about the baby. The only time I dreamed I actually had the baby I went on to drop it on its head.


----------



## nikad

Starry Night said:


> I haven't had a decent night's sleep since the bleeding began over 12 weeks ago (has it really been that long???) The first night I dreamed that I was at my 13 week scan and it showed the baby swimming in a uterus full of blood. I know it's a gross image but I was terrified. And pregnancy hormones already give you bad dreams so I'm always dreaming something terrible about the baby. The only time I dreamed I actually had the baby I went on to drop it on its head.

 Ouch! well, I guess I will have to have loads of patience then... If the SCH gets reabsorbed, all the risk is gone or you are prone to have other complications like preterm labor, etc? Is it possible to get geneticl testing or it is riskier with SCH? Hoping for a good nap for me and StarryNight withut any dreams! :flower:


----------



## hope19

Starry - thanks, I hope it gets smaller now too!

And dreams, it's awful isn't it when you don't even get a break at night!! I had a dream I was trying to look at my scan report and they had rubbed out how many weeks I was and had scrawled instead - you don't need those dates as you're going to lose the baby. Yikes!!

Positive thoughts and vibes to everyone x


----------



## hope19

nikad said:


> Hello! I just found this forum, I too have been diagnosed a SCH, small 14mm, I am six weeks pregnant with my second child and am 36 yo. I woke up some five days ago bleeding, freaked out in the bathroom when saw abundant bright red blood and a small clot when I wiped. I thought I had had a miscarriage adn rushed with my husband to the ER, it was my first US then. I am totally freaked out. Dr. told me to keep bedrest and gave me progesterone. Told me to keep him updated and said I might bleed some more. So far that hasn´t happened, only very dark brown tiny spotting. I am going nuts in bed, luckily my first child is 16! I am very anxious as to what the next scan will show. Apart from the hematome evrth looked fine: baby 3.3mm with healthy heartbeat. I have all sorts of pains cos of this bedrest, and everytime I feel pain in my lower back or tummy I get very nervous. I had been having persisten lower back pain days before the bleeding, but at the time of leeding no pain at all. I only hope this thing gets reabsorbed asap. I am so scared of falling asleep and waking up bleeding again, that I have not been able to take a decent sleep in days now  Reading you all makes me feel I am not alone. :)

I agree, finding this forum and being able to see other people's stories - going through the same thing - really does help and makes it feel less of an isolating experience!


----------



## Starry Night

nikad said:


> Starry Night said:
> 
> 
> I haven't had a decent night's sleep since the bleeding began over 12 weeks ago (has it really been that long???) The first night I dreamed that I was at my 13 week scan and it showed the baby swimming in a uterus full of blood. I know it's a gross image but I was terrified. And pregnancy hormones already give you bad dreams so I'm always dreaming something terrible about the baby. The only time I dreamed I actually had the baby I went on to drop it on its head.
> 
> Ouch! well, I guess I will have to have loads of patience then... If the SCH gets reabsorbed, all the risk is gone or you are prone to have other complications like preterm labor, etc? Is it possible to get geneticl testing or it is riskier with SCH? Hoping for a good nap for me and StarryNight withut any dreams! :flower:Click to expand...

I don't know if the complications still are there if everything is reabsorbed. My latest bleed at 14 weeks is unexplained so that is why I am still on bed rest. My OB was uncomfortable saying anything either way until I have my 20 week scan.

Dh and I have decided to skip on the more invasive genetic testing such as amniocentesis as we don't think it's worth the risk. We're going to continue with the pregnancy no matter what.


----------



## inperfected

I believe (from my research) the risk is less, but is still there if you've had a SCH at all, though I believe the larger ones (before they reabsorb) are more risk. If that makes sense?


----------



## nikad

inperfected said:


> I believe (from my research) the risk is less, but is still there if you've had a SCH at all, though I believe the larger ones (before they reabsorb) are more risk. If that makes sense?

oo
Ugh, I guess I am just too anxious, i should wait for this to go away and then start thinking about testing, etc. Also I read there are many tests that are not invasive, that will actually tell if it is worth it getting more invasive tests...I had my first when I was 20, but being now 36 I think doctors send you for some gen. testing (?) 

Geez, everytime I sneeze or have to go pee I get nervous and scared...on top of that ( might be from laying down ) I am full of gas and I get pinching pains in my tummy and they make me think that are contractions and that I am gonna miscarry... I am truly having a horrible time :( Is it normal to have pains here and there? Also with only 5 days in bed my wholñe body hurts, don´t know what to do about it and everytime I get up to go to the bth I feel ass if I all my muscles were stiff  anybody can relate? At least I only have a tiny very dark brown spotting when I wipe, I suppose that is a good sign (?):shrug:


----------



## Starry Night

I think the increased risk can come if there had been damage to the placenta. That is something that probably wouldn't go away even if the clot and bleeding does.

nikad, I totally sympathize with your fears. Every little ache or twinge gets me into a tailspin and I haven't even had any brown spotting for almost 2 weeks now. I think having a sch does make things hurt more. My OB also said that we're now paying more attention to every little thing so it makes it feel worse than it really is. I've had times where I stand up and it feels like everything will fall out. It totally freaked me out as I got similar feelings just before my miscarriage but my OB says that heavy and stretching feeling you get is totally normal--it's just ligaments stretching and pulling as you get bigger. Also, brown spotting is considered normal if you have been bleeding. I was told to just expect it at this point.

I get lots of "numb bum" from my bed rest. All I can really do is to keep switching sides and positions. Take frequent bathroom breaks or stretch out my legs and flex my ankles as I'm lying down. When I'm in a half-sitting position I have layers of pillows behind my back. And, as I get bigger, sometimes I twist one of my blankets into a sausage shape and sort of use it as a makeshift pregnancy pillow, putting it between my legs and hugging it below my belly.


----------



## Starry Night

Oh, and get your OH to give you foot and back rubs. Just ask him to be gentle around your ankles and lower back as these are pregnancy pressure points.


----------



## nikad

Starry Night said:


> I think the increased risk can come if there had been damage to the placenta. That is something that probably wouldn't go away even if the clot and bleeding does.
> 
> nikad, I totally sympathize with your fears. Every little ache or twinge gets me into a tailspin and I haven't even had any brown spotting for almost 2 weeks now. I think having a sch does make things hurt more. My OB also said that we're now paying more attention to every little thing so it makes it feel worse than it really is. I've had times where I stand up and it feels like everything will fall out. It totally freaked me out as I got similar feelings just before my miscarriage but my OB says that heavy and stretching feeling you get is totally normal--it's just ligaments stretching and pulling as you get bigger. Also, brown spotting is considered normal if you have been bleeding. I was told to just expect it at this point.
> 
> I get lots of "numb bum" from my bed rest. All I can really do is to keep switching sides and positions. Take frequent bathroom breaks or stretch out my legs and flex my ankles as I'm lying down. When I'm in a half-sitting position I have layers of pillows behind my back. And, as I get bigger, sometimes I twist one of my blankets into a sausage shape and sort of use it as a makeshift pregnancy pillow, putting it between my legs and hugging it below my belly.

Lol at the numb bum! I totally relate heehhe. I try to switch positions as much as possible, i guess also to burn some energies that help me fall asleep at night too. I am stealing everybody else´s pillows little by little ;) I too find it very comfortable ( well if such thing exists when keeping bedrest ) putting a pillow inbetween my knees. I try to strecha little, but I only get up when I really have to go to the bth....it justscares me, I feel evrth will fall down or that sth bad will happen in there... I know I am not being rational, but I guess I will get more used to the idea that I am not able to control my body or what happens in my uterus  i talked to my Dr. yesterday and I will get a new US next week. Spotting was almost gone, but i got a little bit a few mins ago... it didn´t surprise me, me I just want it to go away! Btw I am currently in Buenos Aires, Argentina my DH is American and we have been living here for 9 yrs now. Where are you from? :kiss:


----------



## Starry Night

Southern Ontario, Canada. Lived here my entire life. Didn't even go away for school though I've had some minor travels. I would love to go to South America some time as I have family in Brazil.


----------



## inperfected

I sometimes find it really weird listening to you all talk about bed rest, when I'd been told I could literally continue as normal and start a 40 hour a week job soon with moderate actuvity levels!


----------



## nikad

inperfected said:


> I sometimes find it really weird listening to you all talk about bed rest, when I'd been told I could literally continue as normal and start a 40 hour a week job soon with moderate actuvity levels!

 I have read that some Drs apparently think bedrest is benefitial while others think it doesn´t make a difference... I am not sure if there are any stats published anywhere about the outcomes. So far the information that is available online basically says that the prognosis vary based on size, mother age and whether this happens in the first trimester or later. Some women have it and bleed, others don´t bleed, for some it gets bigger, for others it gets reabsorbed and i do not really see any patterns..


----------



## Starry Night

I've said it earlier, but I have noticed that it really does make a difference for me. My OB had told me to start resuming normal activity over Christmas and I quickly ended up back in the ER. I guess some recommend bed rest simply because there isn't anything else that can be done. You've got to do what's right for your body.


----------



## hope19

I find it fascinating and also a little worrying in the difference in how we seem to be treated re:bedrest, rest or carry on as normal.

I have been told to rest by a nurse and when getting signed off work by my doctor again this morning she said it should really be bed rest. She said in 'her day' they used to hospitalise women as they knew they wouldn't really rest if they had other children (I have a toddler so know what she means!)

You would think that in this day and age one preferred course of action should be agreed upon but I suppose there are differing shades of conditions and other factors they take into consideration.

One attitude that I have read about and heard to some extend from midwives is 'if you are going to miscarry you are going to miscarry not matter what you do' by the same token then if your baby is really going to ok it shouldn't matter what you do. But I find this an extremely simplistic way of looking at things and in reality each person is somewhere on a sliding scale of risk - no one knows exactly where - and there will be people who will be ok, those who won't but somewhere in the middle, or so i believe, must be those on a knife edge for whom the little things may make the difference between their baby making it or not. I may be wrong but just incase I am one of those 'on a knife edge' I want to minimise every risk and it would feel just wrong for me to go to work (I have a tiring and draining job anyway).

I would say I'm on rest/sitting on the sofa rest!

FYI incase you haven't read my previous posts I'm 16 1/2 weeks, hemorrhage is 9.8cm x 3cm and is right next to the baby on the sac wall underneath and to one side. I have had 2 big gushing bleeds and have bled 12 out of the last 18 days. Last 5 bleeds have been brown. It's always about 1/4 -1/3 of a pad.

Here's to everyone is getting the healthcare and advice they need!!xx


----------



## Starry Night

I also like taking advantage of bed rest because I think I also happen to be one of those ladies who pregnancy makes me feel awful, miserable, tired and in pain irregardless of the sch. The sch simply legitimizes my need for rest. I've been feeling better in regards to the bleeding the past week or two and have been moving around the house a bit more but any amount of walking around or going in public puts me into near-tears and I have to go home right away. Or even being at the parents' unless I spend the entire time lying down. I will be fine, fine and then WHAMO! It's like hitting a brick wall and my stomach is aching and pinching and I'm getting all sorts of discharge which feels like blood so I panic and I feel sick and the night is ruined. That happened at the in-laws yesterday. Soon as I got home into my pyjamas and laid down I felt fine.


----------



## inperfected

Yeah, that's frustrating isn't it :( I notice it gets worse when overset doing much more so will see how my 12 week San goes, and determine from there what to do. I am quite careful as I know it's bugger and freak out about it completely giving away - 5cm x 5cm).

There is one study that thinks it reduces the risk from 20% to 10% if you are on bed rest also, so good thing u girls are on it


----------



## nikad

Well, I think it is not good that there isn´t a unified protocol that Drs follow for sch... I try to be on th safe side, but I think in the end it is going to happen what is going to happen, otherwise there would be a unified criteria on the matter. I keep the bedrest strictly but even doing so, I wonder if I am somehow forcing nature to progress with something that shouldn´t...I never had a mc, and I am totally scared of having to go through one later on, if it has to happen, better early than later  At times I feel pretty confident that everything will be fine, but sometimes i ger freaked out. as much as Í am dead bored and in pain due to bedrest, I would feel guilty if I started doing things to avoid boredom or my own discomfort. I didn´t have single pregnancy symptom with my first, but with this one I am going with all the signs by the books LOL I am a big mess :)


----------



## nikad

Brown spotting was almost gone for 2 days but it got back yeasterday, it is just a few brown drops afer I pee sometimes and some brownish CM when I wipe, I was a bit frustrated and scared when I saw the drops again, I was hoping that with this torture total bedrest this would stop alltogether. I also have randon pinchy crampy pains in my lower abdomen, not sure wheter this is gas or contractions caused by the blood. As days go by and the bleeding doesn´t stop I get less and less optimistic  I am constantly worried and exhausted.


----------



## hope19

I also sometimes get 'pinchy' cramps, v localised usually when I go to bed at right, they are quite painful!

Yesterday I bled all day and night, brown blood and have some more today. I am hoping it is the hemorrhage 'bleeding out' as I have read this on one of the ways it is resolved. So maybe it's a good thing? That's what I'm hoping anyway!:thumbup:


----------



## inperfected

Hugs hope! It's frustrating isn't it. I keep on having just spotting for a few days then the brown blood again, ugh!


----------



## Starry Night

hope, are you only bleeding brown stuff? I would try and not worry too much about brown or even red if it's only spotting. Most of the time I only had spotting of either -- only when I wiped. I went to the hospital every time I had an actual flow.

nikad, I have alot of pinchy cramps too. Some of it is related to the bleeding, I would guess, because mine increased during times of spotting but alot of it can also be chalked up to gas and constipation or indigestion. I get these even when I'm not spotting.


----------



## nikad

hope19 said:


> I also sometimes get 'pinchy' cramps, v localised usually when I go to bed at right, they are quite painful!
> 
> Yesterday I bled all day and night, brown blood and have some more today. I am hoping it is the hemorrhage 'bleeding out' as I have read this on one of the ways it is resolved. So maybe it's a good thing? That's what I'm hoping anyway!:thumbup:

I hope it goes away after it bleeds out. It is just scary to see blood when pregnant, you are simply not expecting that ... I suppose one gets used to the idea after a while. Your sch should resolve soon as I think you are around 17 weeks right? I have read that they tend to dissappear by the 20th week. At the same time, I have read this whole thread and reading Jennifer´ssotry is very encouraging, I think she bled almost all of the time, her sch enlarged and went just fine :)


----------



## nikad

inperfected said:


> Hugs hope! It's frustrating isn't it. I keep on having just spotting for a few days then the brown blood again, ugh!

Yeah, pretty frustrating indeed... so far spotting looks brown all the time, but I am trying to somehow prepare myself for any reds ( just so I don´t flip out if I see it ) This is like a lottery.


----------



## nikad

Starry Night said:


> hope, are you only bleeding brown stuff? I would try and not worry too much about brown or even red if it's only spotting. Most of the time I only had spotting of either -- only when I wiped. I went to the hospital every time I had an actual flow.
> 
> nikad, I have alot of pinchy cramps too. Some of it is related to the bleeding, I would guess, because mine increased during times of spotting but alot of it can also be chalked up to gas and constipation or indigestion. I get these even when I'm not spotting.

I think it is both gas, indigestion, bleeding and natural cramps that a lot of women get. I am super gassy for 2 weeks now and am on progesterone pills, which I have heard is the cause of gas in pregnant woman, so this additional pills makes it a lot worse... add total bedrest to that and it is a bad combo hehehe. The mind wonders when days get so long in bed. I need to find some courage to go take a shower today.


----------



## hope19

Thanks for your supportive replies. :flower: I'm still bleeding brown but not quite as much as Friday, although last night I had the worst cramps with my bleeding I woke my husband and said if it got any worse he would have to take me to A and E, I was so scared I was starting to miscarry..but after about 30 mins it all calmed down!!! It is so ridiculously scary!!! 

I found the following on a website and keep reading it to make myself feel better! -

"At times, abdominal cramps may also be felt. Pain, cramps and bleeding are very scary for pregnant women, in spite of the fact that they are normally associated with subchorionic hematoma in the uterus."

(I tried to post the link but this website wouldn't let me as I haven't posted 10 times or more..I'm sure I will have soon and will put it up).


----------



## hope19

inperfected said:


> Yeah, that's frustrating isn't it :( I notice it gets worse when overset doing much more so will see how my 12 week San goes, and determine from there what to do. I am quite careful as I know it's bugger and freak out about it completely giving away - 5cm x 5cm).
> 
> There is one study that thinks it reduces the risk from 20% to 10% if you are on bed rest also, so good thing u girls are on it

How long til your scan?


----------



## nikad

Hope19, I had quite some cramping a couple of days ago, I still get an odd pinch here and there throughout the day, but not as bad. I guess we have to try to think that as much as this bleeding is not what it is supposed to happen when pregnant, crample contras and little contractions here and there are common for most women as the uterus is constantly changing and growing. I was over worried yesterday about the brown spotting not going away, and everytime i would get up to go to the bthr I would get some...I guess it is gravity! but today it seems to be less. I wonder what exactly is the brown stuff? I know they say it is old blood, so it this the clot going away? If you get red instead ofbrown, does that mean the hematoma is enlarging? ugh, I feel so powerless! the only thing I want to see oming out is a baby in like 7 months! ;)


----------



## nikad

I think we might also be getting round ligament pain, which I have just read is stabbing...


----------



## inperfected

Hope, I'm not 100% sure as I have my first midwife appt tomorrow, but unless she let's me do it a few days early, or wants a scan before then it's 2 weeks and 2 days at a minimum...


----------



## hope19

Inperfected - that's still a bit of a wait, I think we must be developing the patience of angels with these hemorrhages..just waiting and waiting!

Nikad - Yeah I think we are hyper sensitive to any changes..I wish I had more info but hopefully next Wednesday the consultant will be able to answer my questions! Will let you know if she says anything useful! As far as I understand it brown blood is old blood - the clot coming out..and red blood.. well when I was bleeding red in the first few weeks of knowing I had the hemorrhage my midwife didn't really comment on whether this was bad news or not! But you kind of think, fresh blood, prob not that good..

:kiss:


----------



## inperfected

Yeah hope... it's a minimum of 3 weeks away today now cos my stupid midwife decided she was going by the first scan's dates not my ovulation date. Which is completely stupid since I've NEVER heard of someone having HCG of 700+ at 8 days past ovulation... some people aren't even implanted then! It's more like an 18 day one, which is still 2 days ahead of my real dates.

I"m thinking of getting a doppler (heart rate thingy) to check on the baby though between monthly appt (yes, I see her next in 4 weeks) - she barely knew what an SCH is!! 

Anyhow, I'll stick to my REAL dates, except for with her/scans etc, and if she tries to make me go more than a week overdue, I'll kick up a fuss.


----------



## inperfected

STUPID SCH!!! 

I've started flooding again, and I'm monitoring it overnight, but if I will this pad this hour (been only 20 mins so far, and more than 3rd that's for sure) I will ring midwife and get her to send me in, otherwise, I will be asking for an emergency scan tomorrow morning as I hate this more than anything... I'd still been bleeding, but it was only brown/black colour, but now it's bright red again. I've barely done much all day, but I guess I have been leaning over - if it's not gone in this scan, I'll not do my teaching practice I think (in early childhood centre - starting in 3 weeks)...


----------



## hope19

I really hope the bleeding calms down inperfected! And that you get your scan, you need to know what's going on! It's too much stress not knowing! 

:hugs:


----------



## inperfected

I am getting a scan tomorrow... The midwife (yes the only 1 year in practice one!) told me she thinks I"m losing it! :( Thanks for the vote of confidence... Yes, 3 pads in 2 hours (super ones) is alot, but I also know it was close to this last time too... :(


----------



## nikad

inperfected said:


> STUPID SCH!!!
> 
> I've started flooding again, and I'm monitoring it overnight, but if I will this pad this hour (been only 20 mins so far, and more than 3rd that's for sure) I will ring midwife and get her to send me in, otherwise, I will be asking for an emergency scan tomorrow morning as I hate this more than anything... I'd still been bleeding, but it was only brown/black colour, but now it's bright red again. I've barely done much all day, but I guess I have been leaning over - if it's not gone in this scan, I'll not do my teaching practice I think (in early childhood centre - starting in 3 weeks)...

Geez inperfected, I am so sorry you are going trhrough this again :( Try to stay calm and think it happened before and everything was fine...I have read on this forum of women that had several of these episodes throughout the whole 9 months and had their babies without problems. Is the bleeding coming up with pain? If i was you I would go to the ER and get checked, this will relieve the stress. Hugs!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## nikad

inperfected said:


> I am getting a scan tomorrow... The midwife (yes the only 1 year in practice one!) told me she thinks I"m losing it! :( Thanks for the vote of confidence... Yes, 3 pads in 2 hours (super ones) is alot, but I also know it was close to this last time too... :(

Stick to that last thought! Hang in there and once you feel better please look for a midwife you can trust. Let me know how it went with the scan and everything. I will keep you in my thoughts. :hugs:


----------



## hope19

Inperfected - I cannot believe your midwife said that to you! She doesn't know unless she's got x-ray vision! Sending positive thoughts, I hope the bleeding stops soon and good luck for your scan! :flower:


----------



## inperfected

Thanks everyone... The bleeding has slowed significantly at least, so think it's probably like last time. Scan sometime today so see then guess


----------



## nikad

inperfected said:


> Thanks everyone... The bleeding has slowed significantly at least, so think it's probably like last time. Scan sometime today so see then guess

Hang in there! No bleeding is good :) If scan goes well, etc, you might want to consider joining the bedrest club ;) and try to look for either Drs or midwives that are supportive and that you fully trust. Good luck today! I m sure it will all be fine to your surprise :thumbup:


----------



## inperfected

Nmh... Thank you. I will definitely be considering a LOT more of it after this. It's slightly browner again which is very good. Scan is in 1.5 hours, and I'll know hats happening then


----------



## nikad

Fingers and toes crossed for u and your little one. Brown is good, no pain is good too. Let us know how it went! Best of luck!


----------



## Starry Night

inperfected, how did your scan go? I bled pretty heavy on several occasions and it turned out OK.

Hey ladies, it looks like I still belong here. I was told my last ultrasound was clear but turns out it wasn't. I went to the ER today because I've been in loads of pain but no bleeding. Had an ultrasound and it turns out there is still a bleed in my uterus. The doctor said it looked minimally bigger from last time but he owned that could be from measuring it at a different angle. He didn't give me a prognosis of any kind other than they can't do anything for it. :(

But at least the baby is fine, is growing, the placenta is OK and I found out that I'm having a boy!


----------



## inperfected

My scan went very well babywise. Baby's happy healthy and right size for dates. The hematoma is longer at 7cm (nearly 3 inches long) but only 3.5cm across rather than 5cm (but again that could just be the angle)... I thinks I need more rest And to make a decision about doing my teaching practice asap... Hubby's on night shift so gotto talk with him about it when he's alive again (he'll literally have 3 hours sleep in 48 hours by tomorrow morning.


----------



## nikad

inperfected said:


> My scan went very well babywise. Baby's happy healthy and right size for dates. The hematoma is longer at 7cm (nearly 3 inches long) but only 3.5cm across rather than 5cm (but again that could just be the angle)... I thinks I need more rest And to make a decision about doing my teaching practice asap... Hubby's on night shift so gotto talk with him about it when he's alive again (he'll literally have 3 hours sleep in 48 hours by tomorrow morning.

This is great news!!! I am very happhy for you :happydance: If I was you i would go to bed and stay in there for a few weeks a least til your next scan. :thumbup:


----------



## nikad

Starry Night said:


> inperfected, how did your scan go? I bled pretty heavy on several occasions and it turned out OK.
> 
> Hey ladies, it looks like I still belong here. I was told my last ultrasound was clear but turns out it wasn't. I went to the ER today because I've been in loads of pain but no bleeding. Had an ultrasound and it turns out there is still a bleed in my uterus. The doctor said it looked minimally bigger from last time but he owned that could be from measuring it at a different angle. He didn't give me a prognosis of any kind other than they can't do anything for i
> 
> But at least the baby is fine, is growing, the placenta is OK and I found out that I'm having a boy!

Congrats on having a baby boy!!! have lots of rest and water I suppose that no bleeding even though you were in pain is good. It might just be the same size it was and slowly healing and there was no bleed. Keep it up!!!


----------



## nikad

Okay, I am having an US today in the afternoon. I am very anxious. I still have brown spotting, some days I get almost none, others get some especially after peeing. I have been 11 days in total bedrest ( only getting up to go to the bathroom ) I know that it takes much longer to see significant changes in these hematomas, but still hope for a little miracle ;) I will go see the Dr tomorrow so I will post here the outcomes. Originally my hematoma was diagnoses as retrocorial and measuring 14mm x 0.6mm


----------



## nikad

I read a couple of days ago a post on the first trimester forum by sherry81, I think it is very good, so I figured I would repost it here, might be of help :)

_Okay, the thing is this.... My ultrasound tech (who I trust with my life!! He has seriously done about 40 of my ultrasounds in the past 8 years), said this about SCH. Every woman before 12 weeks gestation, maybe 13, will have signs of blood in her uterus. EVERY WOMAN. So... Drs and techs don't really point it out ever, UNLESS there is a significant amount.

The reason for this blood is usually implantation. In every pregnant woman, an egg must rip through the lining of your uterus, and it must burrow into the lining of your uterus, in order to link up with you and give you your positive test. Well... when it rips through... it can cause bleeding. Not just 'can' cause bleeding... it WILL cause bleeding.

For some women, this may not be much. It might never come out, and it might eventually get reabsorbed. On a scan, it will just show as a trace amount of blood. But it is there, and they see it. They just don't feel the need to tell you about it.

For some people, there will be a bit more blood. No one knows why really. Maybe you are a bleeder. Maybe the blastocyst didn't like it's first spot, so it detached itself and reattached itself a little ways over. So now you have a bit more blood. Maybe your little one is trying to burrow in deeper than other, so you get more blood. And maybe, the little one pulls away a bit after it attaches, which can cause a build up of blood behind it, as it will bleed like any normal cut in your body. These are all varying reasons for the presence of blood in your uterus before 12-13 weeks.

Now, like I said, alot of times, there won't be much blood at all, so for the sake of the sanity of the patient, no one says a damn thing. And most times, that scant amount of blood will reabsorb without you ever knowing anything. Sometimes it will come out in the form of spotting or light bleeding. Sometimes, if there is more blood, it will be a little more bleeding than you want to see.

Now, if they diagnose a SCH, then they are probably seeing a bit more blood in there than they usually do. But there is scale for this, as there is with anything. Even if you do have a SCH in there, they still might not say anything if its small. They just don't see the need to worry you. Other's will tell you so you can decide what is your best course of action is, IE/ bedrest.

So, if you want to think about it logically, every woman has a type of SCH from implantation. It's just, for some women, it never amounts to a damn thing.

Now when you read reports of SCH's causing miscarriages etc... yes, it is almost, not quite, but almost exclusively as a result of a large hematoma. I forget the scale, but we are talking about bleeds that span many, many centimeters. With those one's, there is no healing taking place, which is bad, and this accumulation of blood can cause further seperation of the placenta, or the sac, from the uterine wall. In some cases, the blood actually starts to take up the room the baby needs to grow, and it will cause fetal growth restriction, which will lead to demise in most instances. But once again, you are usually talking about large bleeds with those cases.

So really, the best thing to do is get another scan to see the size and location of the bleed. You also, obviously, want an assessment on the babies condition. Until you can get this thoug, take it easy. Drink lots of water. Keep your feet up. Don't stand up too long. Don't lift anything too heavy. Think about a cut you have had. When did it keep bleeding, and when did it stop? It kept bleeding as long as your heart was pumping hard and it was being kept open. It started clotting and healing once the load on your heart was decreased, and it was elevated. So do the same thing for your hematoma._


----------



## hope19

Inperfected - I'm really glad your baby is ok and growing! It must be such a relief!

Starry - I'm sorry to hear the hem is back but congrats on finding out you're having a boy!!

Nikad - good luck for your scan!

No news here really, haven't bled in 4 days though!! Heard baby's heartbeat with the midwife yesterday which has made me feel more relaxed after the pain I had at the weekend..:thumbup:


----------



## nikad

hope19 said:


> No news here really, haven't bled in 4 days though!! Heard baby's heartbeat with the midwife yesterday which has made me feel more relaxed after the pain I had at the weekend..:thumbup:

No news is good news ;)


----------



## Starry Night

I hope you girls with first tri cases of sch have them resolved very soon! I'm still crossing my fingers that my 20 week scan will show an improvement.


----------



## nikad

Ok so I got checked today. Hematoma is still the same size, baby grew fro 3.3 mm to 19 mm, got to hear the hearbeat. I feel relieved to know it all looks good, and about the hematoma I think no news is good news :)


----------



## Starry Night

For sure. If it stays the same size it means there isn't new bleeding or fresh injury so hopefully it stays away from the baby. I've heard stories of girls having a hematoma throughout their pregnancy and everything was fine.


----------



## Starry Night

Just bumping up the thread with a little update:

was at a children's hospital about an hour away today getting baby checked out for spina bifida (which he doesn't have...woo hoo!) and I finally got an answer to my bleed. Turns out I have a moderate placenta abruption. The bleed is not underneath the placenta and is actually moving out and away which minimizes the risk of it getting worse. I'm now being monitored by the children's hospital alongside my regular OB but the doctor thinks there isn't any real reason for the abruption to get worse so I should go on to have a healthy baby. I'm so relieved! And, if things should happen to get worse, I have a hospital full of specialists ready to step in and take care of me. I'm going back in 3 weeks for another ultrasound.


----------



## nikad

SN, thanks for the update and kudos on the healthy baby and the bleed going away just so you can relax and enjoy the rest of the journey :)


----------



## inperfected

Glad to hear there's a little good news and you know what is happening. 

I'm still bleeding like a normal period so have put myself on bed rest til it slows or stops... Kinda bored already, but I'll deal with it


----------



## Starry Night

There still is a bleed but it's not causing further damage and I don't have any spotting. I was told to continue to take it easy but to try to do some small activity about the house. At least now I can get something from the fridge for myself and not wait for dh to have time to to it.

imperfected, sorry you're having so much bleeding. Take it easy.


----------



## inperfected

I'm doing another day of bed rest today, I really want the bright red bleeding to stop (day 4 of it now) and will probably try doing a little tomorrow to see if it'll start up heavy again...


----------



## nikad

inperfected said:


> I'm doing another day of bed rest today, I really want the bright red bleeding to stop (day 4 of it now) and will probably try doing a little tomorrow to see if it'll start up heavy again...

Ugh, I freak out with the brown spotting, I hate it everytime I check my pad and I see a new stain  I am dead bored after 13 days in bed, but I feel safer this way. If I was you Inperfected, I would stay in bed for the weekend, and if you are willing to get up and see what happens, at least wait for the bleeding to turn brownish. Did you ask the last time you got checked if it was the same to stay in bed or not? Did the give you any advice?


----------



## inperfected

Yeah, I was given no advice at all, I don't have a Good midwife and am looking for another tomorrow. Its gone brown today thankfully and has slowed hugely, so that's good. I'll stay resting tomorrow and do only a tiny amount more than I have today and see how I go...


----------



## ashley2pink

So I really tried doing the bed rest thing today. My kids and husband were freaking out without me there helping them with everything. Its frustrating because they get frustrated with me. My Dr. Doesnt know much about SCH. I mean he just knows Im bleeding and goes off that and says this will heal or it wont. I asked about bed rest and he said If you miscarry you will whether you are on bed rest or not. But having a SCH doesnt mean you are miscarrying at all!! But I know from reading that bed rest helps. But, my husband on the other hand wants to listen to my Dr. He gets mad when I try to tell him about what I have read online. He says,"You think they know more than your Dr!" Omg, I am so frustrated right now! For those of you who dont know I first started bleeding at 7 weeks, I had 1 day of period like bleeding, followed by 4 or 5 days of spotting that eventually turned brown. I then had nothing for about 10 days then started with very light brown spotting which the next day turned into period like bleeding for one day(this at 9w2d). It then went to very dark red almost blackish heavy spotting for a couple days, then went to a bit heavier again. More than spotting, but not heavy bleed.(kinda like a light period) and what was coming out that was was still very dark red, blackish blood. It almost looked like it was concentrated and thicker than normal. Also it has kinda stringy stuff like tissue in it. I felt it and it was like tissue. Anyways this type has been happening 3 days now, though today Im back to spotting. So I thought to myself bed rest, because I really really hope this heals by the end of the first trimester. Now, I havent been doing much anyway. I have had bad MS so I literally sit around almost all day and hardly ever get out. I also sleep a ton like 12 hrs a day, and would probably sleep longer if my kids allowed it!! So in no way am I close to being active, but still I thought I'd give the bed rest thing a try, but now I just think it will cause huge problems here in the home. Should I even be on bed rest? Is what I am doing enough with the sitting around? I really am a bit lost. How long should I be on bed rest if I do it?


----------



## inperfected

To be honest, I'm not 100% sure... I have found that going on reasonably strict rest to stop the heavy/red bleeding works, and then light duties til the spotting stops (well, that's what I am doing). To be honest though, I've only had 3 days in the past 5 weeks where I've not spotted or had heavier bleeding though, and only trying bed rest now. I've so far decided to pretty much stop uni til baby is here and give up most activities til this stops. 

My hubby is not finding it easy either, ESP with no sex in5 weeks now, and a minimum of 2-3 weeks before I'll consider it (after 12 week scan if this has gone). He's also sick of the Internet thing, but also knows I've diagnosed myself with two medical conditions via the Internet (both medically proven - including two surgeries for one of them) and a friend with a rare condition, so he knows I can research accurately...:( it's definitely not an easy journey though :(


----------



## nikad

Inperfected: Glad to hear you are seeing brown stuff now :) hope it stays like that and it goes away eventually or that at least you see no more red bllod.

ashley2pink: Sorry to hear your DH is not being very supportive with bedrest. i have researched online and there are scientific studies that support the fact that it helps, then again you have to balance things out becasue if they are bit...g at you you are going to be all stressed out then that is not good either. I asked specifically my Dr if sitting was ok, and he said that the thing is to lay down to keep pressure off your uterus, so if you cannot do the whole bedrest, make sure you lay down on the sofa, etc, not just sit. I will post some scientific papers in a while.

I have had almost no spotting since yesterday, but i am terrified at night and I cannot get to sleep decently.


----------



## nikad

ashley2pink, here it is https://www.ima.org.il/imaj/ar03ju-9.pdf


----------



## Starry Night

inperfected, as long as you have any spotting (including brown stuff) you definitely should not be having intercourse at all due to the risk of infection. I think it's still OK to do other things though so maybe you and your OH could find other ways of having fun (when you're up to it). Now that I have a placenta abruption I think I'm not allowed to anything at all anymore. *sighs* At least I can still do favours for DH....lol (Tmi, sorry)

ashley, I'm so sorry your DH isn't being supportive. With a complication of any kind taking it easy is just common sense. But don't feel like you HAVE to stay on strict bed rest to keep baby safe. The specialist I talked to said that strict bed rest actually isn't very good because movement keeps the blood flowing in your legs and the rest of your body. But you should take it easy. Lie down when you can. Is there a way you can compromise with him? Like get him to carry laundry baskets for you or lift the heavier dishes when putting them away? Once he's on your side he can help make the kids see that you will need to rest more and they should help out or at least become a bit more independent.


----------



## inperfected

Thanks for that Starry.. I'm quite nervous of even other "interesting" stuff at the moment because that makes your uterus contract supposedly, and I'm not sure I want that at this stage!


----------



## Starry Night

Yeah, I sometimes "o" in my sleep and that hurts. At least when I'm awake I can stop myself before I get to that point and just satisfy myself with build-up. Things are so intense since being pregnant anyways that this is often enough. Though I may quit that too now that I found out about the abruption.


----------



## inperfected

Hmm, well any fun is just not happening now! After 3 days of brown blood it is too nerve racking to see red again! 

Also does anyone know, at 10 week scan, we could still see the yolk sac, does this determine where the placenta will attach? I am hoping not being otherwise it's got not hope of not attaching to it...


----------



## Starry Night

The placenta starts attaching at 7 or 8 eight weeks and slowly starts to take over. One of my pregnancy books has a few full-colour photos taken from inside the womb and the one from 13 weeks still had a tiny yolk sac (baby looked like it was holding a balloon) but I think the placenta is fully functional by then. But in the First Trimester it's far too early to really pinpoint the placenta's position as it moves a lot. I had asked my OB about the possibility of my having placenta previa but he said that he couldn't really diagnose that until at least 20 weeks as it moves too much before that to be certain.

I now know where my placenta is (posterior to the right) but I was never told where the yolk attached so it's hard to compare. I did steal a peek at one of my early emergency scans at 6 weeks (technicians usually won't let you see baby on an emergency scan at my hospital) and it LOOKED like it was on the lower right side so maybe the yolk sac does determine the placement of the placenta--at least at the beginning. It might be worth asking the doctor out of curiosity.

And no, I didn't see the yolk sac on my 10 week dating scan.


----------



## nikad

lol @ you guys, I cannot think of anything remotely sexy with this stuff going on  It totally ruined the sexy hormone revolutiion for me, and to be honest, I doubt much will happen for the rest of this pregnancy...


----------



## Starry Night

It's been horrible for me! Yeah, when I'm in the midst of a red bleed sexy-time is the last thing on my mind. But in between, my hormones have been shooting through the roof and have me threatening to jump dh every second! (he really likes that) But I can't do anything about it! And now I have to curtail the little I was doing. The specialist said my uterus does not show signs of irritation which is good and I have to keep it that way so no vibrations allowed! ha ha


----------



## inperfected

Mmm... I've been 'slightly' interested, only cos I'd been avoiding it for 5 weeks and wanted hubby to be happy ( who had complained many times)... Then after he said he thought it'd happen and didn't know why I'd said yes!! Men!!


----------



## nikad

My DH has been very understanding so far, I know that eventually he will go crazy, I guess we will have to figure sth ;)


----------



## ashley2pink

Thanks girls!! I will definitely be laying down more, rather than sitting. 
StarryNight- I too get occasional O's in my sleep!! I really wish I didnt because then I cramp slightly after and I really dont think o's are good for SCH. 
So the past couple of days I have been having aches kinda like cramps in my uterus. Not sure if its from SCH or my growing belly. It doesnt seem to be in conjuction with bleeding but I am still bleeding lightly right now, slightly more than spotting. Its been actually more of a slimy blood, like it has a lot of discharge with blood mixed in. I have to wipe several times to get rid of it. Anyway last night I had some pretty bad aches/cramps. This was while sleeping. It actually woke me up at one point. So I've been a bit worried as to why I have been having these pains lately and especially because they were pretty bad last night. I did find my babys HB on the doppler this morning at 163 bpm, so that was reassuring.


----------



## ashley2pink

Oh also inperfected, I saw the yolk sac(my Dr pointed it out to me and said it will go away in the next few weeks) at my ultrasound last Wed, I was 9w4d. Its usually gone around 13-14 weeks from what I have read. I dont know if the placenta attaches to it. I really doubt it because to me that doesnt make any sense as the placenta is out on the sac between that and the uterus, and the yolk sac is inside the gestational sac.


----------



## Starry Night

I think cramps are part and parcel of having sch. When mine get bad I have my dh rub the bottom of my feet. For some reason that really works. Also need to remember that cramps can come from constipation and indigestion. My absolute worst cramps usually led to a bowel movement within the half hour.


----------



## nikad

I started to get some dull cramps this afternoon in my lower abdomen, but I too am all having lower back pain the comes and goes...I am not sure whether this has to do with sch, as I have not been spotting at all for two days now... do you think this is just round lig stretching pain? I am starting to freak out as some women seem to associate lower back pain in the first trimester with MC


----------



## Starry Night

I get lower back pain all the time. I mean, I have a chronic hip injury that also affects my back but I don't think it's the horrible thing that some people make it out to be. Definitely pay attention to see if it's getting progressively worse but some cramping and back pain is normal. Mine is also associated with constipation so who knows? I just lie down when my pains pick up. Some of the cramps and back pains have eased the further I get into the second trimester. Now I just have to deal with ligament pains and those can get nasty! lol


----------



## inperfected

Mmmm.. thanks Ashley, more just wondering if it attaches in a similar location (if it's against the wall of the gest sac) but we'll see I guess! Bleeding is still heavier (light bleeding really) than it was cos of my silly decision! That's not happening til his is gone, that's for sure!


----------



## inperfected

I get really bad cramps when getting "fuller" too, so that could be it? Otherwise, i think they are just a part of pregnancy too :) 

Still bleeding... I sat up and watched a movie tonight and was bleeding heavy by the end of it again, well, mediumish, just feels heavy compared to spotting. I've had clots again today, but brown again generally so that's good. I feel really lost at the moment. This feels like the only forum I fit! The other ones I go on have woman at 30+ weeks saying "I'm still exercising" (I'm thinking, I've barely done anything in weeks), or I'm so sick of nausea (yes, I kno it's hard (gluten intolerance has left me with an understanding of that!!) but I feel like I don't compare) or first tri here where the discussions exist around spotting once (an being told to go to the hospital EVERY time) or symptoms. I wish I fitted in nicely, but I don't. I'm scared to get excited as I don't know what's going to happen yet, and sick of feeling like the outsider/drama queen in my group if friends who know... I'm over it already and I know it's barely started yet!


----------



## inperfected

I get really bad cramps when getting "fuller" too, so that could be it? Otherwise, i think they are just a part of pregnancy too :) 

Still bleeding... I sat up and watched a movie tonight and was bleeding heavy by the end of it again, well, mediumish, just feels heavy compared to spotting. I've had clots again today, but brown again generally so that's good. I feel really lost at the moment. This feels like the only forum I fit! The other ones I go on have woman at 30+ weeks saying "I'm still exercising" (I'm thinking, I've barely done anything in weeks), or I'm so sick of nausea (yes, I kno it's hard (gluten intolerance has left me with an understanding of that!!) but I feel like I don't compare) or first tri here where the discussions exist around spotting once (an being told to go to the hospital EVERY time) or symptoms. I wish I fitted in nicely, but I don't. I'm scared to get excited as I don't know what's going to happen yet, and sick of feeling like the outsider/drama queen in my group if friends who know... I'm over it already and I know it's barely started yet!


----------



## hope19

I'm sorry you're still bleeding inperfected but brown is good!

And feeling lost, I can relate to that..I feel like everything has been on hold since I first started bleeding, as if life is in slow motion...I'm just existing to get through this. You can probably tell I'm having a bad day! I've have been quite successfully blanking it all out for the last few days but I have my scan tomorrow and also seeing a consultant so am SUPER STRESSED!!! :growlmad:


----------



## inperfected

Hugs for the scan hope... I hope all will go perfect, how many weeks will you be? It's good you get to see a consultant though, I dont get anything other than my (not so great) midwife...:( unless she needs to refer me I guess


----------



## hope19

Thanks inperfected :flower: I'm 18 weeks now so really hope that it's getting better.

Not sure when or why they decide to refer. I think maybe when you start getting a bit further on.. how far are you now?


----------



## nikad

inperfected said:


> I get really bad cramps when getting "fuller" too, so that could be it? Otherwise, i think they are just a part of pregnancy too :)
> 
> Still bleeding... I sat up and watched a movie tonight and was bleeding heavy by the end of it again, well, mediumish, just feels heavy compared to spotting. I've had clots again today, but brown again generally so that's good. I feel really lost at the moment. This feels like the only forum I fit! The other ones I go on have woman at 30+ weeks saying "I'm still exercising" (I'm thinking, I've barely done anything in weeks), or I'm so sick of nausea (yes, I kno it's hard (gluten intolerance has left me with an understanding of that!!) but I feel like I don't compare) or first tri here where the discussions exist around spotting once (an being told to go to the hospital EVERY time) or symptoms. I wish I fitted in nicely, but I don't. I'm scared to get excited as I don't know what's going to happen yet, and sick of feeling like the outsider/drama queen in my group if friends who know... I'm over it already and I know it's barely started yet!

Ahhh I can only imagine how nervous you must be at this point, but as long as the bleed is brown, it should be fine and hopefully it means your clot is being bled out! I feel like the most obscure pregnant woman, lol, unable to enjoy it at all, scared and worried all the time, and on top of that if at some point I was oked to exercise, etc, etc I think I would just be too paranoid after this  Maybe we are well rewarded with a movie like delivery after this!! :haha:


----------



## nikad

hope19 said:


> Thanks inperfected :flower: I'm 18 weeks now so really hope that it's getting better.
> 
> Not sure when or why they decide to refer. I think maybe when you start getting a bit further on.. how far are you now?

Good luck with your scan!!! :happydance:


----------



## nikad

The cramps seemed to ease last night when I got to sleep. This mosrning slowly they showed up again, and now I get them mainly in my vagina....ugh....but happily less back pain...but this is...ughhhhhhhh


----------



## Starry Night

Ugh. Vagina cramps are the worst! Try not to worry as odds are it's simply ligaments stretching. Vaginal pain, I've read, is actually a common pregnancy symptom. But I do freak a bit each time thanks to my history with bleeds (now 5 weeks without anything...fx'd it continues that way) and now my placenta abruption.

I totally get the feelings of frustration and loneliness. I've been under house arrest since my bfp and don't get very many visitors. I spent the every stinkin' day of my entire First Trimester wondering if today would be the day I lost my baby. I went to the ER at least once a week because of a major bleed with clots. Then, just after my doctor told me I was ready to resume normal activity I had another bleed at 14 weeks which was a heavy flow but no clots. By that time I just assumed my baby was OK but I knew I'd be on bed rest for a looooong time after that.

Living day-to-day in a pregnancy is soooo hard and quite the emotional roller coaster. But after each successful scan I start to feel that much better and let myself get a little bit more excited about my baby-to-be. Hubby and I actually bought a crib and got the matching dresser when I originally said I wanted to wait for Third Trimester because I was afraid of jinxing it. I even bought a little onesie for the baby.

It does get a bit easier as time goes on. And it helps to have a place like this to vent with others who understand! ((hugs))

hope, good luck with your scan. I'm sure you'll see a bouncy, healthy little bubs and you'll fall in love even more!


----------



## inperfected

Mmm hope, I think it's a bit different here because I'm in New Zealand :) I'm 11 weeks tomorrow.


----------



## nikad

I got some more cramping and lower back pain, it was 7/10, similar to AF symptoms, so I called my Dr. he said that any pain is actually a contraction, to keep bedrest, and try to relax. No spotting. The idea of having a contraction so early freaked my out. Today I had one that had me in pain for almost an hour... Any of your doctors mentioned contractions this early? :(


----------



## ashley2pink

What about cramping that lasts a longer period of time like yours Nikad? Surely a contraction wouldnt last an hour straight?! I know none of mine ever did with my 2 other kids! But maybe its different in early pregnancy?? 
I have been on bedrest, pretty much the whole shebang, for 2 days now. I have had no cramping and my bleeding has gone to just brown spotting. I try to only get up if I really have to, like using the bathroom, going to the kitchen. Im trying to space out my showers too, which I guess isnt a big deal since Im not going out anyway!! My husband is working, but has been getting off work earlier so when my kids get up they are pretty good by themselves. My oldest is almost 5 so she helps my 2 year old. Of course this only for a little while before my husband get home.


----------



## ashley2pink

And I have been stressing too thinking about the possibility of being on bedrest for a very long time. I cant imagine doing this more than just a couple weeks, but 6 months!! Im so hoping we can all heal quickly!! But I think that even if my Dr says its gone, that I will still be scared to just start resuming normal activity for fear that 1)it really hasnt healed, he just couldnt see signs of it 2) having it come back.
I wonder if I really will ever feel comfortable with this pregnancy.
Anyway I am praying for all of us girls going through this.


----------



## inperfected

Aww, nikad! Maybe you could possibly takesome extra fibre? I know any constipation put in me pain with severe crampz


----------



## Starry Night

And drink lots and lots of water. Bed rest can make constipation worse so it's important to get extra fibre and fluids and to move when you can.

But I don't think all pains are contractions. Even when I was in the hospital last week with bad pains the doctors were chalking up the pains to round-ligament pains and weakening pelvic tendons. And even if it is a contraction it could be a Braxton Hick.


----------



## nikad

ashley2pink said:


> What about cramping that lasts a longer period of time like yours Nikad? Surely a contraction wouldnt last an hour straight?! I know none of mine ever did with my 2 other kids! But maybe its different in early pregnancy??

Yeah i thought the same thing, the pain was varying in intensity throughout the whole hour though. Fortunately it has been almost 5 hours with no more pains. but the only thought of contractions this early just brings thoughts of mc  keep it up with the bedrest!


----------



## nikad

inperfected said:


> Aww, nikad! Maybe you could possibly takesome extra fibre? I know any constipation put in me pain with severe crampz

Luckily one thing I do not have ( yet ) is constipation... i am super gassy though


----------



## ashley2pink

I know when I was pregnant with my daughters I had alot of pressure and aches and that was normal(especially pregnancy with 2nd daughter). I also had alot of sharp pains in my uterus and vagina starting at 4 weeks on. Its scary but it was normal...I never did get severe cramps though, just mild ones that also had more of an ache to them..especially when I had been on my feet a while. Its just those ligaments strretching, especially when you are up and walking around. At least for me being up seemed to cause those ligaments to stretch even more.. Im already feeling that this time around which I guess really isnt that early compared to last time when I was pregnant with #2. I had the oddest pains when I was pregnant with her. When I was 9 weeks pregnant I got what literally was like contractions just on my left side. My lower left side would contract for about 15 sec then it would go away for a couple minutes, then contract and repeat this for about half hours or so. Defo scary! But it never amounted to anything! She was born healthy and full term. I also got lower back pain with that pregnancy, even early on. With this pregnancy I have had most of the same things that I had with my 2nd. Only difference is I havent had the contracting thing(at least yet) but to add on it I get cramps that are more moderate(really only last sunday night and they woke me up) I do get occasional mild cramping/aches though. I havent though since I have been bed resting better. I do get sharp pains thought like stabbing but they dont worry me.
I know for sure constipation gave me horrid sharp pains in my entire belly and it almost felt like cramps down there. This was when I was on Zofran, so I went off it immediately as I had those constant sharp pains and what felt like diarrhea cramps. I have never really been constipated before and suddenly I was horribly constipated and my entire belly hurt! So yes constiaption can cause cramp like pains as well as sharp pains. I am very gassy now(at least my bowels are regular though) usually just at night but that makes me very uncomfortable. And actually a couple times they felt like diarrhea cramps but then just gas would come out. Pregnancy really makes your body wacko!!


----------



## Starry Night

ashley, I agree. Aches and pains are part of the pregnant territory, I'm afraid. My OB had told me that my SCH was just making me more aware of them so a lot of the excess pains can be mental. Not saying to ignore symptoms, but there can be normal explanations for them.

I have IBS so I'm super prone to indigestion and the pains feel alot like menstrual cramps and can be very, very painful. Even when I'm not pregnant they can be so bad that I can't stand up straight. This isn't common but has happened more frequently since becoming pregnant.


----------



## inperfected

I get the fear that comes with the cramps now... I hadn't had any since I started bleeding til today an today have had what I could possibly describe as irregular contractions and cramps. Ugh. I know its normal, but slightly sore, an very frustrating. I am slowly going to attempt getting off the bed again tomorrow and see how I go. Back to bed with the first sign of trouble though!!


----------



## nikad

I really appreciate you sharing your experiences guys! :) The pain went away yesterday and felt ok during the night. I was around ovulation time ( I used to feel crampy almost with AF symptoms when ovulating before getting pregnant ). So far no spotting or bleeding in 4 days. I have the next ultrasound late next week to see how things are going. Has anybody heard that the 9th week is particularly complicated? Somebody mentioned that somewhere but I did not find any references to such statement. Hope you all have a wonderful spot and pain free day! :)


----------



## Starry Night

I never heard that about the 9th week but I think the whole First Trimester can be potentially complicated as the baby is growing so much and developing so many different things at once. Probably explains why miscarriages are the most common at this time. I'm glad the spotting and bleeding seems to have stopped for you and good luck on your scan next week.

My 20 week anomaly scan is next Tuesday. I already know what I'm having and already have it confirmed on a following ultrasound so I'm just looking forward to seeing my baby again. Last time he was sleeping so I hope he's more alert next time. I also have another ultrasound on March 4th to further investigate my placenta abruption and double-check the spina bifida results (just to make sure it's negative)


----------



## hope19

Hi guys hope you're all ache and bleeding free at the mo!

So I had my scan today and the hemorrhage is still there, boo! It's split into 2 parts now (5x1.4cm and 6x1.5cm) both parts next to amniotic sac. There is also blood in the am sac but I was told it is harmless to the baby. 

So I was feeling quite disappointed..Then I saw the consultant who was a crazy guy. 'Mad as a box of frogs' as my husband put it! But his energetic positivity did reassure me. He talked alot about trying to change the way I was thinking about it and to be happy that the baby is healthy and that I am not bleeding at the moment. He did not seem concerned at all! I have been given the all clear to go back to work (I work 2 days a week) and like he said 'it's not as if you are digging gardens for a living!'

His attitude was such a contrast to my worry that I have relaxed a bit. So back to work tomorrow and I'm just going to see how it all goes!:thumbup: And next scan March 4th - same as you starry I think!


----------



## hope19

Oh I can't be that good at Maths as, looking at my notes again, I have just realised that it has got smaller!

So there's a positive - it doubled in size from 14 to 16 weeks then reduced at 18 weeks to about half the size again!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## inperfected

That's really good hope, well as good as you could have hoped for :) I'm so glad it's reducing, even if it has split. 

I'm going to get up today again... It's been 6 days mostly in bed, and I'm spotting again now what is good. My next scan is 3/3 and I cannot wait. I am literally counting the days!!


----------



## ashley2pink

Yay for some good news for you!
Am I only the only one that is being offered free weekly ultrasounds? I had 1 at 7,8,9 and I decided every 2 weeks is fine. So my next will be in a week from today at 11w5d. Im excited to for my next check up. My baby will actually look like a baby!! 
Good Luck girls and here's to our SCH's healing! And you getting good news about your placental abruption Starry!!!


----------



## nikad

hope19 said:


> Oh I can't be that good at Maths as, looking at my notes again, I have just realised that it has got smaller!
> 
> So there's a positive - it doubled in size from 14 to 16 weeks then reduced at 18 weeks to about half the size again!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance:

Wooohooo this is gr8 news!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## inperfected

Yup, you are I think... I don't get ANY ultrasounds except if I've been bleeding heavily again. Except for the normal 12 and 20 week ones.


----------



## Starry Night

I've had 8 ultrasounds at this point but I only got them when I went to the emergency -- besides my nucal fold scan at 13 weeks and the scan I got last week to check for spina bifida. I have two more ultrasounds coming up and hopefully, that's it! I wouldn't mind being more closely monitored due to my abruption but we'll see how it goes.


----------



## ashley2pink

What counts as heavy bleeding? I figure any bleeding shouldnt really be checked since it comes with the territory of SCH. So at what point should I be seen if I do start to bleed? At the moment I have just dark brown spotting. If it goes back to red should I be seen, or only if its red and very heavy??


----------



## Starry Night

I only went to the ER when I filled the toilet with bright red blood. But for me, I either had spotting (just when I wiped) or enough to fill the toilet. After a big gush I would spot red for at least a week and then had weeks of brown afterwards. In the first trimester I had a red gush once a week. Also, passing big clots (I ignored pea-sized) should be worth getting checked out.

Also, I'm very paranoid and need the extra reassurance. It's worth it if you're scared, IMO.


----------



## inperfected

I was ringing the midwife or going to the hospital when I was filling more than a pad an hour - for more than an hour. At that stage, I could feel gushes, and had medium sized clots (inch round). I've bleed "heavier" than normal spotting at times, but would t go to the hospital unless it didn't quieten down quickly


----------



## Starry Night

I guess I freak out a bit because my miscarriage started as two days of mild spotting but once the gush started to come it didn't stop and the ER still makes you sit and wait for hours and hours unless you're passing out. So I just go right away.


----------



## inperfected

I got a new midwife today!! :) she's only been practicing 5 years she said (better than my prior one year for the last one!), but has had lots of work with consultants/obs and advises first baby to be had at the hospital, not the birthing centers! Yay, cos I was being pressured the other way! And she actually knows what this hematoma is (and said it was big, as opposed to just fobbing it off). I'm so much more happy with that!!


----------



## Starry Night

I'm glad you found a better midwife! I really appreciate honesty from doctors. It actually makes it less scary than a dismissive "we'll see" or "it's nothing".


----------



## hope19

Inperfected - I'm so glad you got a new midwife sounds like she's clued up! I had to transfer 30 mins in an ambulance from a birthing centre to a hospital mid labour with my boy..so not wanting to put anyone else off birthing centres but I have to say I do agree with your midwife!!


----------



## hope19

Starry Night said:


> I guess I freak out a bit because my miscarriage started as two days of mild spotting but once the gush started to come it didn't stop and the ER still makes you sit and wait for hours and hours unless you're passing out. So I just go right away.

I know how you feel, I lost a baby last August so you can't help but have extra concern and worry. That little baby would have been due on March 4th, same day as my next scan.

How did you find the day which would have been your due date? I'm worrying I'm going to be in tears..:cry:


----------



## Starry Night

hope19 said:


> Starry Night said:
> 
> 
> I guess I freak out a bit because my miscarriage started as two days of mild spotting but once the gush started to come it didn't stop and the ER still makes you sit and wait for hours and hours unless you're passing out. So I just go right away.
> 
> I know how you feel, I lost a baby last August so you can't help but have extra concern and worry. That little baby would have been due on March 4th, same day as my next scan.
> 
> How did you find the day which would have been your due date? I'm worrying I'm going to be in tears..:cry:Click to expand...

It wasn't quite as hard as I would have imagined. My original plan was to distract myself all day and end it with a special date with DH but then I got a sch with this little guy so I was stuck at home. In the morning I took some time to reflect on my lost "lil Peanut", played some songs that had been meaningful to me just after the loss and put a memorial to him/her on my Facebook status. I had a good cry and then I actually felt pretty OK.

I still cry for my lost baby and I probably always will. My baby had been due December 10 so Christmas was hard (hey, just realized both my babies are due on the 10th of the month). Christmas Day, in the morning, I was taking a shower and cried a bit that I should have been introducing my newborn to relatives and celebrating his/her first Christmas. But pity-parties aren't healthy so I made myself stop and accept that my Cuddle Bug is the child I have now. I can't have them both.

:hugs:


----------



## hope19

Thanks Starry, I think you are right I think I'll spend some time remembering, listening to music and looking at bits and pieces - I have a scan photo and I named a star but then life carries on and I will be having my 20 week scan with this one!


----------



## Starry Night

Good luck with your scan! And my thoughts will be with you and your angel on March 4th.


----------



## jordeliz

Hi Ladies - 

Was hoping I could join your group as I was diagnosed with an SCH recently. I had a small amount of bleeding at 11w2d and went to the ER. I've had two previous miscarriages so I was sure it was happening again. They did an ultrasound and I was thrilled to see the baby moving all around with a strong heartbeat! They diagnosed an SCH measuring 8x14x32mm. I was told to see my doctor asap and bed rest until then. Had a second ultrasound at 12w1d in my doctor's office where they confirmed the SCH and said I should continue the modified bed rest but that I could take short trips out of the house. So I've been hanging out on the couch ever since with a few quick trips out here and there. I am scheduled to have another ultrasound to measure the bleed on Thursday so I'm on pins and needles until then.

Just wanted to say thanks to everyone who has shared their story - it definitely helps to read about all the success stories!


----------



## ashley2pink

Welcome jordeliz!


----------



## inperfected

Welcome :) it's nice to have you here, even if I know you'd rather not be :)

I heard babys heart best today with the Doppler!!! It was sO good to hear it as I've still got 1.5 weeks til next ultrasound!


----------



## hope19

Hello Jordeliz! This place is great to vent all your worries and get support. And you are right all the success stories are very encouraging!

Inperfected it's lovely that you get to hear the baby's heartbeat, it definitely is a wonderful sound!

I am feeling my baby move a lot more now which is very reassuring. Being back at work is fine, but I am v tired even though it's only 2 days a week. It does take my mind off things though. Spotted a tiny bit yesterday but feeling good. :thumbup:


----------



## Starry Night

Welcome, Jordeliz! Sorry that you have sch but so glad you found us. We're here to keep one another sane.


----------



## inperfected

Hubby is being great (I think??) at the moment, not letting me do barely anything, but I am so over it! I just want to carry things and that and be normal again!

First day at uni again today, and I have literally done SO little but am so exhausted. I just want to go to sleep!! I have a dentist appt tomorrow and will probably need a filling or "something" it's so so sore and frustrating!


----------



## jordeliz

Inperfected - I hear you! I am so bored with laying on the couch all day. Funny how a day of reading or watching movies would normally seem like such an exciting day off but now when it's all you have going on it gets boring so quickly. Hope19 - glad to hear work takes your mind off things. That is one of the other things about being on bed rest - it's hard to think about anything other than this...

I have been amazed at how exhausted I feel when I do even the littlest things. I went out yesterday and was so exhausted after just a couple of hours. And nothing I was doing was the least bit strenuous. When I got back home I noticed that I had started to spot again after almost a week with nothing. So I'm feeling like the resting really does make a difference? At least that makes me feel a bit better about being stuck on the couch. 

Here's hoping we're all "normal" again soon!


----------



## ashley2pink

I cant wait to have a "normal" pregnancy, with no worries of the SCH anymore! I hope it does happen! Its crazy I never knew pregnant women could be on bedrest this early in a pregnancy until now! I keep dreaming of being able to go out and enjoy myself. Im so scared of being on bedrest forever! I hope when it warms up here I can take my kids to the park etc and be able to be just plain happy about the pregnancy and my growing bump. Im just waiting to hear one of you say your SCH is gone!! 
I have been on 5 full days of bed rest so far. Not too bad yet, and I cant believe that I can still sleep 12 hrs straight after having laid in bed the other 12!! I am so tired always, so thats the good thing about 1st trimester bed rest. My husband is getting better and better each day with having absolutely no help from me.
Also,I feel like this brown spotting will never go away!!

I have been wondering since my Dr hasnt given me much of any info on SCH's....is the way they measure the SCH, is to measure the blood pocket? So they arent actually measuring the placental seperation or clot itself)my Dr said you cant see it on ultrasound), but in fact measuring the amount of blood that is released from it? Im guesing thats right. And it makes sense since a bad tear would cause more bleeding and a smaller one would cause less bleeding. And why is it worse to have 2 pockets rather than 1? Or is it worse? Im just thinking the blood can pool into more than 1 area,and if the combined total isnt too big, than really isnt as bad as 1 pocket of blood measuring the same size as the 2 pockets combined?? 
Im not sure how big mine is. 2 weeks ago my Dr was looking for the blood and told me it was 1 cm in size, then he said oh and there is 1 here thats about half cm in size. Im confused!


----------



## Starry Night

jordeliz, I'm the same as you. The few outings I have had leave me exhausted and physically sore/strained. Usually I have a good half-hour in me. This Saturday my mom is taking me to register for baby items so I know I need to store up energy for that. If only I could rent a wheelchair for the day....lol.....

I'm getting back into a favourite hobby of mine --- Crosswords. I'm terrible at them so I stick to the books of easy puzzles (easy but still intended for adults). The "easy" are still rather challenging at times so I can't even imagine what a "hard" puzzle would be like. I also watch The Price is Right every morning....I yell at the TV whenever I think someone is doing something wrong. In the evenings I watch Wheel of Fortune and Jeopardy.

It does get boring but I'm also getting used to it. I don't know what I'm going to do when the baby is here and I have to return to normal life and work harder than I've ever done! lol I have to relearn how to cook and how to do laundry and keep the house clean....DH is a big help but he is a man so things are in absolute disarray at the moment.


----------



## jordeliz

Starry Night - how exciting to be registering! That seems like a great milestone to me. And something positive to focus on instead of the worry. I hope you have a wonderful Saturday! Never mind a wheelchair rental, you need to get one of those electric wheelchair carts that they have in Walmart and Target, lol.

I've gotten back into cross stitching the past week which is something I haven't had much time for lately so I hear you on taking up old hobbies again. I might have to try crossword and sudoku books next, thanks for the suggestion.

Ashley2pink - I think they measure the blood pocket but I am not positive. The measurement that I got was 3 dimensions, so I assumed it was the volume of the blood pocket. I really don't know anything about two pockets vs. one. Maybe you can ask about that the next time you see your doctor? In my past two visits I have found that they answer questions that I have but they don't really volunteer information if I don't ask so maybe if you go in with a list of questions you'll get some better information?


----------



## ashley2pink

I have asked my Dr some questions, but he doesnt give me info on SCH but rather general bleeding during pregnancy. I had to ask him to measure the blood pockets. I have gotten much more helpful info on here! 
So if anybody knows the answer to my above question let me know! I do think it is the blood that is lost that pools in uterus is what they measure, but just want to be sure. 
Starry I have been wanting to go to the zoo when it warms up, and I thought the wheelchair thing too! But I think I would just rather not be seen in a wheelchair and just stay home.


----------



## ashley2pink

Oh I wanted to add my Dr didnt give me dimensions on mine. He didnt even actually measure it, he just looked at it and said this is about a cm so about a tsp worth of blood, and then he saw the other and said its about half cm so about half tsp blood. I have never heard it measured that way, but I dont think he knows much about SCH. He didnt think bed rest would help either. 
Also I wonder how can they tell these pockets of blood, to me I just see so many areas that look the same as the SCH, you have to have a trained eye to know!


----------



## inperfected

I know after having many scans for different things I can pick up what is what quite easily. They definitely look more obvious when they are blood or fluid, when you are used to seeing it, though it's harder hen the pocket is small... To be honest, from all I understand a tiny sch like you have isn't a huge concern as they don't often cause issues or last too long at that size (generally). A couple of friends have have had them, and other than spotting for a few days, there's been no issues at all. 


I'm quite nervous what will happen at the next scan, but I seriously just want to see that the baby has gotten bigger than the bleed (2x size of sac at the start, 1.5x on last scan of gest sac). I heard my baby with my Doppler yesterday which was a huge relief!! Sounds stupid but it was nice hearing the midwife (new good one!) tell me it was big as I knew that but other had said "oh well" you'll keep it or lose it, just live with it.


----------



## Starry Night

I haven't gotten told the measurements of my bleed but the specialist at the children's hospital told me it was "moderate....not small". But yet he wasn't concerned about it. I dunno. I think a lot has to do where the bleed is. The clot was first detected on a 5 week ultrasound as a 1/2cm lesion. I'm pretty sure it's low down and well underneath the baby.


----------



## nikad

Hello jordeliz! Hope you all guys had a nice weekend! Today is my 22nd day in bed and I am dead bored, however when I get up to shower, etc I feel really tired and agitated ( must be the change in blood circulation ). On a brighter note, I haven´t had any spotting in a whole week, and those cramping pains and lower back pain seem to have gone away, so hopefully things have settled a bit more. I am supposed to get an Us this week, but couldn´t get an appointment until next Monday, so I am kinda frustrated about that! I think I might just show up at the ER and make sth up just so I get scanned...shame on me!


----------



## hope19

ashley2pink said:


> I have been wondering since my Dr hasnt given me much of any info on SCH's....is the way they measure the SCH, is to measure the blood pocket? So they arent actually measuring the placental seperation or clot itself)my Dr said you cant see it on ultrasound), but in fact measuring the amount of blood that is released from it? Im guesing thats right. And it makes sense since a bad tear would cause more bleeding and a smaller one would cause less bleeding. And why is it worse to have 2 pockets rather than 1? Or is it worse? Im just thinking the blood can pool into more than 1 area,and if the combined total isnt too big, than really isnt as bad as 1 pocket of blood measuring the same size as the 2 pockets combined??
> Im not sure how big mine is. 2 weeks ago my Dr was looking for the blood and told me it was 1 cm in size, then he said oh and there is 1 here thats about half cm in size. Im confused!

Hi Ashley2pink what they measured every time with me was the dark fluid blood. One sonographer said she could see older clotted blood but that was not measured. It was very clear what she was measuring as it was very dark compared to everything eles. Mine was one pocket of blood, 2 weeks later it had doubled in size to 9.8cmx3cm and had shifted between the amniotic sac and the placenta. Now 2 weeks later again it has split into two pockets, both next to amniotic sac but looks like total volume of blood has halved in size. (Which makes sense given the amount of brown bleeding I had a while ago).

I was told that it can split in two because of it being a fluid and things growing and moving in uterus. As to the effect of it now being in two I wasn't told anything reallly.

Hope this helps - it is really confusing!


----------



## PAgal

Hi ladies, just found this group tonight and have been reading it for hours! (still only half way through tho).

I am 16 weeks today. I started bleeding in week 13 and a subchorionic hemorrhage was found by u/s, it was 41cc. Two weeks later it was 105cc! I had another u/s today (because I originally had an appt. for an amnio today, that was postponed of course) and it showed to be about 75cc (10.4 x 2.6 x 2.4) but it's very difficult to measure because of its shape, but I'm hoping it's gone down--it looked absolutely huge on the u/s!!. 

I have had nothing since the 1st bleed except a good amount of brown blood this past week, so I've convinced myself it's on the downhill slope right now and is decreasing. The docs don't seem concerned and pretty much just say if I'm going to miscarry, I'll miscarry. I feel like I am the only one concerned about this SCH and it's very frustrating--I had to insist on the follow-up u/s and on the one today. The docs say just take it easy, no heavy lifting and nothing strenuous, that's it. After reading this thread I feel as if I should stay home from work at least awhile, but the docs don't seem to think so so I will have to go.

I am very grateful to have found this thread, and hope to catch up with the last 40 pages soon!!


----------



## Starry Night

Welcome, PAgal! I find lots of comfort in this thread and I hope you will too.


----------



## inperfected

Hope everyone is doing ok.. Hoping I'll get scan next week, but not sure it'll be happening I live in Christchurch new Zealand if you look at the news regarding the quake with many injured and dead... Im really shaken and quite upset really....


----------



## inperfected

And I'm back on bedrest... With all the stress of today I just started bleeding red again... I'm not certain this will be ok, despite me knowing that it's probably the sch... I've had cramping today since the quake and now trying desperately to try and calm down...


----------



## inperfected

And now gushing again. I'm hoping baby will just hang in there


----------



## inperfected

I heard baby on the doppler which is a huge relief, but I will see how I go....


----------



## nikad

inperfected said:


> I heard baby on the doppler which is a huge relief, but I will see how I go....

This is very good news! Hang in there and stay in bed, drink a lot of water. I am sure all the stress caused the bleed :hugs:


----------



## sjbaby

Hi everyone have read some of your posts they have been very helpful.
I am currently on my third pregnancy my last ended in miscarriage at 9 weeks, so i was already slightly worried for my current pregnancy i started bleeding heavily at 11weeks had to wait 5 days for a scan was convinced i had lost the baby but when we went for out u/s was relieved to see baby was very much there and very active :happydance: we were told i had a empty sack where another baby would have been this measured 38x30x23mm, they gave me the option for a check up scan which of course i did you can never be to cautious.
At my follow up scan at 13wk5days they re-diagnosed as a SCH which had grown to 2/3rds the size of the sac 51x29x66 this was very worrying because of how much it had grown, they told me to expect bleeding and go to the hospital if it got heavy. The following day i started spotting very dark blood this was to me sign the SCH was getting smaller this continued for 2 weeks, i went for a u/s yesterday which showed baby 15weeks 5days is thriving but SCH has still grown 66x32x63 but with comparison to the the baby this is now small i am really hoping all goes well 2 weeks is a long time in these situations but the staff in the hospital were happy with everything yesterday as long as the SCH has started to settle so fingers crossed and for all you other expectant mums as well xxx


----------



## PAgal

Hi sjbaby, glad to hear the hospital is happy with how it's going, that's always comforting. Did they put you on any kind of modified activity or bedrest? My doc just said nothing strenuous and no sex right now.


----------



## sjbaby

PAgal said:


> Hi ladies, just found this group tonight and have been reading it for hours! (still only half way through tho).
> 
> I am 16 weeks today. I started bleeding in week 13 and a subchorionic hemorrhage was found by u/s, it was 41cc. Two weeks later it was 105cc! I had another u/s today (because I originally had an appt. for an amnio today, that was postponed of course) and it showed to be about 75cc (10.4 x 2.6 x 2.4) but it's very difficult to measure because of its shape, but I'm hoping it's gone down--it looked absolutely huge on the u/s!!.
> 
> I have had nothing since the 1st bleed except a good amount of brown blood this past week, so I've convinced myself it's on the downhill slope right now and is decreasing. The docs don't seem concerned and pretty much just say if I'm going to miscarry, I'll miscarry. I feel like I am the only one concerned about this SCH and it's very frustrating--I had to insist on the follow-up u/s and on the one today. The docs say just take it easy, no heavy lifting and nothing strenuous, that's it. After reading this thread I feel as if I should stay home from work at least awhile, but the docs don't seem to think so so I will have to go.
> 
> I am very grateful to have found this thread, and hope to catch up with the last 40 pages soon!!

Hi hope all goes well at your next follow up scan i was told by my doctors no heavy lifting or intercourse(not that you prob feel like it anyway) take it easy, they just told me carry on with everyday things except vacuuming or lifting my 3y.o nearly almost impossible to do, i have had to finish work because of the strain you should maybe go see your doctor and tell him your concerns and ask them 2 write you off for a fortnight, i have had consultations by a sister and a midwife and both times have been told the same thing good luck xx


----------



## PAgal

Thanks, sjbaby. I was so preoccupied with my scan yesterday that I didn't even call my local doc here yet, so now I'm thinking they'll want me assigned to light duty at least, since my job requires some lifting and strenuous activity now and then. Here's hoping for a healthy and happy remaining 5 months to us!


----------



## hope19

inperfected said:


> Hope everyone is doing ok.. Hoping I'll get scan next week, but not sure it'll be happening I live in Christchurch new Zealand if you look at the news regarding the quake with many injured and dead... Im really shaken and quite upset really....

Hi inperfected I hope you are ok, I just looked at the news online - terrible! You must stay calm for your baby that is the most important thing. Thinking of you:hugs:


----------



## jordeliz

Welcome to PAgirl and sjbaby. Sorry you all have to be here but glad that you found us. I'm pretty new to the thread as well but everyone here has really helped me to stay positive. 

Inperfected - I'm so sorry that you are having all this added stress and confusion on top of everything else. I'm glad that you were able to hear the baby's heartbeat, I'm sure that was a huge relief. Thinking of your and your family and friends.


----------



## inperfected

Thanks everyone. Been a worrying night with at least 65 dead already, and possibly 200-400... Considering the main quake (in sept!) was a 7.1 not a 6.3 it's devAstating but this one was worse in many ways. I kinda just want to leave, but nit without hubby who works on the roads and is desperately needed right now.


----------



## nikad

inperfected said:


> Thanks everyone. Been a worrying night with at least 65 dead already, and possibly 200-400... Considering the main quake (in sept!) was a 7.1 not a 6.3 it's devAstating but this one was worse in many ways. I kinda just want to leave, but nit without hubby who works on the roads and is desperately needed right now.

Are you safe where you are right now? Has the bleeding slowed? What about those cramps? Any chance your DH can take you to some relative´s or friend´s just so you are not alone while he is working?


----------



## Starry Night

inperfected, how terrifying! Glad you're OK. :hugs:


AFM, had my 20 week ultrasound today. I think the bleed is still there. The technician didn't say much to me but there was a student and they were talking about the scan. It sounded like they were saying it looked like old stuff. Ah well. I'm going for a scan at the children's hospital next week to specifically check out the bleed so I'll get more info then.


----------



## inperfected

Thankfully we live at my families so mum and brothers will be home throughput the day. Baby's heart is fine this morning still. My bleedings significantly slowed... I'm at home which is perfectly safe and stable here ( we live in this most stable suburb). Just praying the latest news isn't true (that's they've given up on one building) as that's about 60 more trapped in there I believe. 

Has anyone had a REALLY tender tummy with it for hours? The best description is like hyperstimulation (but haven't gained weight or tummy girth- I've had it before), or real bad constipation, but not condtipated either. If I touch my tummy it's tender as and if I push gently on my tummy tummy (or anywhere) it hurts my chest... I do wonder whether bloods escaped (through my tubes maybe??) into my abdo cavity as that inflames the diaphragm lining I believe. I'm so over it and the tenderness. I'd be at the hospital if I only could be seen within a reasonable length of time.


----------



## nikad

inperfected said:


> Thankfully we live at my families so mum and brothers will be home throughput the day. Baby's heart is fine this morning still. My bleedings significantly slowed... I'm at home which is perfectly safe and stable here ( we live in this most stable suburb). Just praying the latest news isn't true (that's they've given up on one building) as that's about 60 more trapped in there I believe.
> 
> Has anyone had a REALLY tender tummy with it for hours? The best description is like hyperstimulation (but haven't gained weight or tummy girth- I've had it before), or real bad constipation, but not condtipated either. If I touch my tummy it's tender as and if I push gently on my tummy tummy (or anywhere) it hurts my chest... I do wonder whether bloods escaped (through my tubes maybe??) into my abdo cavity as that inflames the diaphragm lining I believe. I'm so over it and the tenderness. I'd be at the hospital if I only could be seen within a reasonable length of time.

Good to know you are not alone! my tummy feels tender sometimes, but I have found out it is always a crazy amount of gas  In all honesty I doubt any blood from inside the uterus can go anywhere else in your body ( unloess something was perforated, which is notthe case! ) Bad gas can make your chest hurt and gives you all kinds of weird feelings. I sometimes look huge in my tummy and I haven´t gained any weight yet. Luckily you and your baby are fine atm, and that is what counts. Possibly in a day or two things will not be so chaotic outside and you can go see a Dr. for your peace of mind:thumbup:


----------



## nikad

Starry Night said:


> inperfected, how terrifying! Glad you're OK. :hugs:
> 
> 
> AFM, had my 20 week ultrasound today. I think the bleed is still there. The technician didn't say much to me but there was a student and they were talking about the scan. It sounded like they were saying it looked like old stuff. Ah well. I'm going for a scan at the children's hospital next week to specifically check out the bleed so I'll get more info then.

It is reassuring to see :baby: is doing fine...as for students commenting on the bleed, well, it is all new for them, I wouldn´t sweat it, let the experienced Drs tell you.


----------



## ashley2pink

Sorry about the stress Inperfected!
Old blood sound good Starry, much better than new. Do you still bleed or spot?
I have my ultrasound tomorrow. Im still having brown spotting. The shades of brown change from day to day. Sometimes its very dark almost black,sometimes a lighter brown with kinda greyish tint to it, today its just brown.Wonder what it means?


----------



## inperfected

Ashley, I'm pretty certain it's old blood (gets nearly black when it's really old) and the lighter brown is from being mixed with CM and means it's lessening... :)


----------



## Starry Night

I haven't had any actual bleeding since 14 weeks and my last bit of brown spotting was at 15 weeks. Any blood still found is internal and only seen on the ultrasound.


----------



## inperfected

Thts good starry night :)

Yesterday marked the 6th week of spitting or bleeding (only 2 days break)... And tomorrow I'll be 12 weeks (whether or not my midwife agrees - I know my dates). My baby is ok today, just can't wait or next scan!!

I want to leave town, but wouldn't without hubby... Freaks me out with the thought of boiling water for weeks and sewer systems stuffed etc... Thank goodness we have power and water though as 80% don't have water and probably only 10-15% have both. town is devastated as well as so many peoples homes I know of. At least I only know one who has probably died (only aqaintance these days). I'm really quite scared as to how we r going to move out inthe next few months (we live in a 23ft caravan) as the rentals will literally ALL be taken or damaged now.


----------



## Pica-pica

Joining this group for support! :hugs:

I was diagnosed with a sch on tuesday. Been bleeding on and off since week 6, only lightly, but on tues I was having real bad cramps with red blood too so I went to A&E and asked for a scan. The scan showed baby was fine, kicking and waving with a good HB and a good size (not small for age) but it also identified a sch and now I'm just really worried even though the doctors said it was nothing to worry about! I'm sure they were just playing it down for my sake.

And to make matters worse I have been having sex and this is meant to be a complete no no :nope: so now I feel like its my fault that I have been bleeding and that I've probably made it worse...

I'm so tired and stressed all I want to do is lie in bed and listen to my doppler.

How many people go on to have healthy babes? Is the chance good? I don't think I could cope with another MC :cry:

Sorry for being like this, I know I should have a positive attitude but its hard at the moment xx


----------



## hope19

Hello to PAgal, sjbaby and pica-pica I've found it really helpful here to read others stories, get info and vent worries!

I've had my hemorrhage for 5+ weeks now and in that time it has doubled then halved in size. I'm 19 weeks now. I hope that can provide some reassurance that even if they get bigger they can get smaller again!!

One thing I found frustrating for quite a while was no-one could tell me how risky it was. I saw a consultant last week and he was really positive about my baby going forward and still having the hemorrhage (it's now in 2 parts both next to amniotic sac) 6cmx1.5cm and 5cmx1.5cm) So again I hope this will give you girls hope! Good luck to you all!

:flower:


----------



## hope19

Inperfected - still thinking of you, just such an awful situation for you all over there. Glad you are ok where you are but I can understand you wanting to get away. Take care for your little baby. :hugs:


----------



## PAgal

Inperfected- I can't even imagine what you're going through over there, with your own physical worries about baby on top of all the chaos. Take care of yourself

Hope19- thanks for the reassurance and sharing your story, it helps to hear others are going through the same thing with the same worries and all is fine with baby so far. My doc said my bleed is above the cervix so he expects it to drain out, so I am sooo happy when I see brown blood, it feels like a sign of progress--unless, of course, the SCH continues to bleed. But I am very hopeful that it is done. 

Pica-pica- I have done hours and hours of research on SCH and was also feeling as if sex may have caused it. But I found a couple of writings where docs said sex has absolutely no bearing on SCH and that the "no sex" instructions given by doctors is just a precaution and is primarily for the women's sake--so that if things go bad, we will know it's nothing we did. I read that the only time sex is specifically to be avoided is when there is an issue with the cervix (open, short, etc.), you have placenta previa, your waters break, or you are still bleeding (fresh blood). They also said orgasms are ok and cannot affect the bleed. Of course, DF and I are avoiding sex to be safe, but just wanted to share that with you to ease your mind that it likely had absolutely nothing to do with your sch!


----------



## Starry Night

I was told to avoid sex while bleeding as to prevent infections. They don't make the bleed worse or cause them to begin with.

Pica, cases of sch have very high success rates. Several weeks ago someone linked to a medical journal that showed that the vast majority of cases go on to have a healthy baby. It can increase the risk of some complications over a normal pregnancy but not enough to even really worry about (I know we will still worry!). There's a reason that doctors tend not to show too much concern. I think bed rest and such is mainly to play it safe. Rather be safe than sorry.

I understand how hard it is not to worry. I have had a loss too and bleeding in pregnancy seems to carry a bad omen. When I was about 9 weeks I was even told I had lost the baby but then I saw it on the ultrasound next day, happy as a clam! I didn't even let myself get attached to the baby until well into the second trimester. When I found out baby's sex my first thought was "Oh great, now I'll be really attached and losing it will be that much harder". It's important to chase those negative thoughts away when they come.

We're all here for each other. I'm sure we'll all have chubby screaming babies come the end of all this.


----------



## jordeliz

I've been having the same issues with not really wanting to let myself get attached. I'm still really early in the second trimester but in order to get through the first trimester I really didn't allow myself to think about any of the fun stuff related to being pregnant. I've been trying really hard to let myself feel positive about the pregnancy and believe that there is going to be a happy outcome since I hit the second trimester though. And I think I probably should have done this a lot sooner as all the worry and focusing on not thinking about it probably made me worry more!

Starry Night and others who are into the second trimester - can I ask when you started telling people you were pregnant? I was waiting until we got past the first trimester but then after being diagnosed with the SCH I've been sort of holding back from telling anyone but close family and friends. I haven't started to show at all yet so from that standpoint it's not an issue but at the same time I feel like I am keeping this giant secret.


----------



## inperfected

I'm only one week behind you and we've told a few people already (more for support Nd prayers than anything!!). We have decided that we will tell everyone after the scan partly because I'm already showing, and partly because we've decided we want to have some happiness, and they'll give support if it's not ok. 

At the moment, the thing I've done to make me "happier" is to work out exactly what in buying for baby, but to be honest, I'm not aure what I CAN buy now! At this stage there is a realistic chance of us not being able to move out since there was a housing shortage from septembers quake and i personally know 10+ people who can't live in there house since this quake - and there were only 200 rentals left. It's not like town is small with 350000 ish living here - yeah. I told hubby I wanted to leave last night and he 'practically' said and where are we going to go? I don't want to leave, but I don't really want to stay either.


----------



## PAgal

Jordeliz- I agree with Starry Night, it's very important to chase negative thoughts away. Like you, I held off telling more people when I had the bleeding. And after going back 2 weeks later only to find out the SCH grew so much, the 1st day I was very negative in my mind, and told myself "that's it", no more buying anything, no more talking about the future as if baby will be here. Then, after literally wearing myself out Googling and stressing, I snapped out of it and decided that I AM going to enjoy this pregnancy, even right now! Baby has been doing great so far and is growing right on schedule, and the odds really are in our favor. And I can tell you, putting the worry in the background has already done wonders for me, which has helped my stress tremendously, which all helps baby (We are picking out baby names, looking for childcare, and bragging to everyone about being pregnant now. Although I know it's very challenging, try your best to just enjoy being pregnant, because there will be bumps in the road but all you can do is take care of yourself and think the very best.


----------



## Starry Night

We told everyone right away about our pregnancy. We didn't find out about the sch until my big bleed at 9 weeks when I thought I had lost the baby but I had been bleeding pretty much since my bfp. My gp had put me on total bed rest so I had to explain to work, my church and everyone else why I suddenly disappeared off the face of the planet. I couldn't just say, "I'm not feeling well" because that would lead them to think I have some deadly illness. So we were forced to tell people right away.


----------



## inperfected

Well.. The SCH is a good reason to quit the youth group we are having issues with the other leaders of - and we will be doing it straight after the scan next Monday (most of your guys Sunday).

I get so jealous when I hear you guys haven't bleed in ages! I've bled for 6 weeks non stop now, and 4 weeks of sporadic HEAVY bleeds. I have been red heavier bleeding AGAIN tonight. At least I have a scan on MOnday


----------



## ashley2pink

Inperfected I am hoping you can finally stop bleeding very soon, thats so frustrating and worrisome for you.
So my Dr told me some women will stop bleeding, but they will just have a sac of old blood that could just stay put the entire pregnancy without bleeding out, but also the SCH can be healed but the blood just stays put. He said he has done c-sections and what he sees in there looks like a bunch of brown chocolate. So I Imagine having a vaginal birth you would see the brown come out along with red that normally comes out in the weeks following childbirth. So continuing to see a pocket of blood on ultrasound doesnt always mean the placenta hasnt healed. Its when you bleed fresh blood that you know its not quite healed. Oddly I never thought of that. I assumed if its there on the screen its gotta come or reabsorb but thats not always necessarily so. Sounds kinda similar to you Starry.
Again my Dr didnt even try to look for my SCH. I kinda wish I would have asked him to find it and measure it. Im still spotting brown. It seems endless!! Baby is measuring perfect for my dates with good HB so thats really all my Dr looks for. I think next time(2 wks) I will have him check and measure the SCH just so I know whats happening with it. 

I am also weary of telling people about my pregnancy. Unless its obvious like when I start showing and somebody asks me, I wont say anything until at least 25 wks. Though I have told close family so far.


----------



## inperfected

If the doctor didn't "look" that's a good thing Ashley, because I'm assuming it wasn't blatantly obvious. At both of my scans, it was so blatantly obvious that I could tell straight away (2x size of sac, then 1.5x cos sac had grown)


----------



## Starry Night

At another scan I'd ask, "What about my bleed?". At my 20 week scan I had a student performing the scan and she said she couldn't see it (the bleed was mentioned in my records) and the head technician said it probably had reabsorbed. So I said that it had been still there on my last scan a week or so before. So the head technician looked and found it. I'm really hoping it's old stuff in there as the technician said but I'm waiting for my scan next week to get real answers.

inperfected, I did bleed red for about 4 week straight and then had brown spotting for about 5 weeks. Then I had a break of about a week, then I bled red for a week, spotted brown for a week and now I've been bleed-free. It can take awhile...


It's just a hunch, but I don't think I'll have another big bleed until the end. I don't know...I have been feeling so much better lately. I can move about more and am in less pain. I'm hoping it's a sign of healing.

And today's my birthday! Got a few kicks from baby as I woke up. Such a lovely present.


----------



## PAgal

Well Happy Birthday to you, Starry Night!! 

Hope your bleed is gone or almost by next week. I've read that most resolve by 20 weeks. The techs can tell if the blood is old or new, I'm not sure how but when it's new they'll note it on the report. So sounds like it's old blood, that's great.


----------



## Starry Night

Next week I'll also get the results from some blood work done at the children's hospital. I've been tested for a clotting disorder and if I have one then I think there's a medication I can take to help prevent future bleeds. Of course, I hope I don't have it but it might explain why I've had such heavy periods my entire life.


----------



## nikad

Happy Birthday Starry Night!


----------



## jordeliz

Happy Birthday Starry!

I had my scan this morning. Really didn't learn much because it was with a technician in the radiology department and they have to send the results to my doctor which apparently takes a couple days. They did say the heartbeat was there and that the baby was measuring the right size, so that was nice to hear. The technician really wouldn't tell me anything else so I guess I'll be waiting for the appointment with my doctor next week to get all my questions answered. But it was nice to get a little reassurance about things.

Thanks everyone for the info on when you let people know. I think I am going to wait until I see the doctor next week and then I am going to take all your advice and just go ahead and start telling people.


----------



## PAgal

I have a question that is concerning me a little... I'm losing a lot of brown blood, which I know is good, but do any of you ever get confused as to what's old and new blood?? It's been mostly brown but today there was some deep red so now I'm getting confused. Does old blood have to always be 100% brown or can there be some deep red in it? My periods were pretty dark red so it's all confusing me!


----------



## sjbaby

Happy Birthday Starry Night!

Hey imperfected read a few of your posts sounds like your really going through wars atm i hope all goes well and the bleeding stops or calms down soon, and you can make a decision on living arrangements for the near future.

Hope19 i dont no if this will help but my nurse said they measure the SCH to the size of the sac (in your case the 2 combined)even if SCH has grown it does not always mean its more dangerous if its 2/3's the size or more then it is more risky(not always the case so dont worry to much), also it depends where they are, the further away from the placenta the better.

Pica-pica please don't beat yourself up sex DOES NOT cause the bleed the womb is very well protected like PAgal has wrote its more of a precaution to avoid infection and they also advise you not to do anything strenuous (thats were the sex thing comes in again).

Fingers crossed guys  

I heard the baby's heartbeat yesterday i took my little girl with me she wasn't all that impressed lol but im thinking it would be nice to start involving her now i feel more confident things are going to get better xxx


----------



## sjbaby

PAgal the darker the better if it gets heavy go to hospital to get checked over or phone your local midwife i wouldn't worry to much as long as it is deep red and not bright red x


----------



## inperfected

Hey Pagal, deep red isn't too bad I believe (remembering your lining had building building up for 4 weeks with each period). I definitely get confused sometimes but find that (WAY TOO MUCH INFO I KNOW!) if I'm wondering, and bleeding heavier, moving it around slightly on the tissue usually confirms it's dark and not fresh mixed with old. 

Thanks sjbaby, I just feel so useless sitting on my couch when people need to be helped, but such the way it is and I'm not risking my baby for it. Still freaks me out each time we have an aftershock though!! (I think we've had 70 or more each day?)


----------



## pinkpolkadot

Hi all :hi: 

I would like to introduce myself, I'm afraid I haven't read this whole thread but I have had a flick through, thanks for creating it!

I have been bleeding on and off since week 5 and my scan showed an area of bleed in my uterus. I was told this was below our bean and not near the placenta which was a good thing apparently. At my 10+ wk scan I was told the bleed was 'organising'. I noticed on my notes it was described a an SCH but I thought that was only if it was under the placenta?

The following I have posted similar on 1st tri but thought you ladies may know about it....

Sorry if this is TMI but I don't have anyone else I can speak with about this!

We have had a DTD ban due to the area of bleed. The MW said to carry this on until the bleeding/brown DC stops. I haven't had any bleeding/brown DC for about a week now but I'm worried to DTD in case it starts up again! Do you think this is long enough? My sex drive is higher than it has ever been in my life I think but I don't want to take any risks!

I was wondering if one of the reasons for the ban would be that my cervix mustn't be completely plugged for blood to be escaping so there is a risk of infection getting in? Would it be safer to use condoms?

Thanks for reading :flower:


----------



## Starry Night

Welcome pinkpolkatdot!

I believe a sch is any bleeding in the uterus that's not directly from the baby. It doesn't have to be about the placenta though it can affect it. I've had a bleed since week 5 too but unfortunately mine has affected the placenta. Thankfully, the specialist is still giving me a good prognosis as the bleeding isn't underneath.

I'm not sure about the sex ban. Since I have a bit of a placenta abruption I'm still not allowed to have sex. DH and I were avoiding it even before the abruption though just to be safe. However, we were only explicitly banned from intercourse so we find other ways to have fun. Like you, my hormones are crazy high. We do try to limit how many times we have our "fun" and I've learned to stop myself before I full-on orgasm. I think I need to prevent too much shaking around. ;)


----------



## pinkpolkadot

Thanks Starry Night, glad to hear you specialist is giving a good prognosis :flower:


----------



## PAgal

Pinkpolkadot-- that's a tough one. I'd call the doc and specifically ask them about sex. It sounds, though, like abruption isn't a worry in your situation so if it were me, personally, I would opt for sex. Since you're worried about penetration you can creatively get out of that part, but I still don't think it would do any harm if it doesn't feel uncomfy. I would stick to face-to-face sex, like both lying on your sides facing each other, this has been more comfortable for DF and I rather than other positions in the past. Good luck, I know how frustrating it is with the raging hormones!!!

Btw, if you cramp after, don't take that as a bad sign and feel bad-- my doc said cramping after O is normal and that you always had it, it's just more noticeable now with all the stretched ligaments and things now!


----------



## Pica-pica

Thanks for all your replies!

I'm feeling more confident now about the situation, and hopefully my scan next week will reassure me even more.

Unfortunately I had to let work know about the pregnancy, was hoping to keep it quiet a bit longer but I know people would start to question why I'm not lifting anything heavier than one book from now on! They have been really good about it though and then the girl I work with confessed that she is 9 wks pregnant too! 

Pinkpolkadot - I wondered about my mucus plug and how the blood gets past too. I will ask my midwife when I see her next but if you get an answer before then let me know please! xx


----------



## pinkpolkadot

I will do Pica-pica!


----------



## inperfected

From what I understand a sch Is a collection of blood in the uterusvisible on ultrasound, not just any bleeding that's not from the baby (25% of people bleed in 1st tri bit only 1-2% have an sch). Hope that helps


----------



## CamoQueen

Hey ladies, guess I'll be joining you all in this thread!

I had a 16 week private gender scan today for fun and the tech noticed I had a SCH. This wasn't seen on my 9 week scan, and I haven't had any symptoms or bleeding so it was news to me. I'm not sure what size it would be considered, if it's large or small or how worried I need to be.:wacko: From what I could see of it, it didn't seem that big, smaller than the baby's head... but I still came home, curled up into a fetal ball and cried for a while.

I just have no experience with this! Is 16 weeks late to be diagnosed? It feels like something most people find out about in the first trimester, from what I've read. I'm just really worried. I haven't been to see my doctor about it yet because, like I said, I just had the scan this afternoon. Now it's the weekend and I can't see them for a few days even if I wanted to! It's driving me crazy!:wacko:

On a side note, Alex has been kicking like crazy today -- I think he's telling me to calm down.:haha:


----------



## ashley2pink

Welcome CamoQueen. Some do start in the 2nd tri. Or it could be you have had it a while, but it hasnt bled it out yet or maybe you will never see the blood. Sometimes the SCH can be old stuff and I think your Dr might be able to tell if its newer stuff in there or older stuff. Since you arent bleeding thats usually a good sign. You can continue to have the SCH show up on ultrasound even after your placenta has healed,but for some reason that pocket of blood just stays put. But at the same time you may start bleeding. 
Most of these heal by 20 wks. For now take it easy. No heavy lifting. Pelvic rest is a good idea too for some women. I hope your Dr. can give you more details on yours. Just be reassured that most women have good positive outcomes with SCH's. The good far outweighs the bad. I have to remind myself this as I start to get down about it sometimes. But there have been studies done on them that really are positive and make me feel much better!!
Good Luck!!

Also DONT google, trust me!! For some reason the info on there isnt all that accurate and a lot of what you see is the "bad" parts and bad outcomes of SCH, its hard to find the positive, when really there are much more positive things happening!! Google just doesnt help


----------



## misselle

Hello everyone, I guess I'm in the right place, this is my first forum post ..ever! But I don't know anyone who it experiencing anything similar to talk to.

I am the mother of 4 lovely boys, 15, 8, 4 and 2. So this is my 5th pregnancy. At my 7 week dating scan, the tech noticed what could be a second 'sac', however it was much smaller than the other measuring only 7mm, and was empty. In the first sac was a healthy little peanut with a strong heartbeat. 

I had a small bleed at 10 weeks and was sent for another ultrasound, this time there was no second sac but a "perigestaional bleed" which I believe is the same thing as a SCG. The bleed measured 30x4x10mm. The tech told me that these are quite common, baby was healthy and not to worry.

One week later I had another bleed, this time was my first appointment with my GP. He was quite concerned that the bleed was caused by the failed second conception and might cause a problem and possibly take the healthy baby with it. So I was advised ..No Sex of any kind and to take it easy.

I was sent for another ultrasound and the bleed had almost doubled in size in a week! Now it measures, 66 x 46 x 7mm. Now I'm scared. I don't see my doctor until next wednesday.
I was wishing for that little girl - now I couldn't care less, I'm just praying this baby survives. Has anyone experienced anything similar?? Am I right to be scared stiff?? Double the size in a week, is this a concern? What do they class as big?? Thanks misselle :)


----------



## Pica-pica

I'm not sure Misselle, I'm new to this sch thing too. I was too upset even to take notice of the size of mine! I'm sure one of the other ladies on here will know more than me though xx


----------



## misselle

Thanks Pica-pica, I guess we will learn together. I'm due on the 10th of September - you must be somewhere near that? I forgot to mention above that on both my scans the baby is doing very well and the bleed does not seem to involve the placenta. I also have not bled at all in the last week or so, but BOTH bleeds I have had, have been right after sex (TMI) and have only lasted about 8 hours.


----------



## sjbaby

Welcome to the group camoqueen and misselle

I am poorly today :-( been up all night with a stomach bug and got a head cold feel really yuk :-(

misselle your story sounds very similar to mine i went for my third scan last week at 16weeks my sch has grown but im less concerned because the baby has grown more, at this point you need to rest and avoid intercourse, it is also good that its not affecting the placenta and your baby is doing well, have u got another U/S booked its really important to make sure your doc is monitoring you for your peace of mind mainly.Hopefully your sch will start dissolving soon good luck 

Camoqueen i completely agree with ashley2pink hope all goes well x


----------



## inperfected

Hey misselle :)

I am due on the 8th so only 2 days ahead of you :). My bleed is about the same size as yours 2 weeks ago, and get another scan in about 36 hours from now!! Not sire what's going to happen as I've had 4 days of gushing since then, but know babys ok at the moment :) I have a Doppler thank goodness!!

For you guys who have had BIG bleeds (I've had 4 medically considered hemmorages now), have you noticed that you hav gotten pale? Hubby mentioned it tonight and finally made sense as to why I hated my reflection now, I am so pale and YUK!


----------



## sjbaby

Hey inperfected you may also be aneamic its very comman in this stage of pregnancy hope you dont have anymore large bleeds that must be so scary them dopplers are great x


----------



## sjbaby

i just done the Chinese gender thing it says we are having a girl but it cant be right because it said my little princess is a boy lol x


----------



## Starry Night

inperfected, dh would comment on my paleness whenever I had a big bleed but fortunately my iron levels always came back fine. I think it can be from the blood loss in combination with the stress. It's worth asking about.

The worst thing about sch is that every little ache and pain has me imagining that something is seriously going wrong. The past few days I've had some stomach pains and nausea. It's most likely that it's constipation and indigestion which I've been getting a lot but my first thought is always something horrible. I'm going to try and eat smaller, healthier portions and see if that helps. Lying down usually helps too. Maybe I've been doing too much. At least I have the luxury of feeling baby kick and squirm so I know he's OK.


----------



## CamoQueen

ashley2pink said:


> Welcome CamoQueen. Some do start in the 2nd tri. Or it could be you have had it a while, but it hasnt bled it out yet or maybe you will never see the blood. Sometimes the SCH can be old stuff and I think your Dr might be able to tell if its newer stuff in there or older stuff. Since you arent bleeding thats usually a good sign. You can continue to have the SCH show up on ultrasound even after your placenta has healed,but for some reason that pocket of blood just stays put. But at the same time you may start bleeding.
> Most of these heal by 20 wks. For now take it easy. No heavy lifting. Pelvic rest is a good idea too for some women. I hope your Dr. can give you more details on yours. Just be reassured that most women have good positive outcomes with SCH's. The good far outweighs the bad. I have to remind myself this as I start to get down about it sometimes. But there have been studies done on them that really are positive and make me feel much better!!
> Good Luck!!
> 
> Also DONT google, trust me!! For some reason the info on there isnt all that accurate and a lot of what you see is the "bad" parts and bad outcomes of SCH, its hard to find the positive, when really there are much more positive things happening!! Google just doesnt help

:hugs: Thanks for the advice. DH and I have called off sex for now until we speak to our doctor, and I'm going to just rest and relax this weekend. I'm really glad I was directed to this group... it's so nice to have other people to talk to who are going through the same thing!


----------



## PAgal

Welcome, Camoqueen and Misselle, I'm glad you found the group, it's so very comforting to know there are others going through a similar siutation. I was so very worried and upset when I found out my SCH grew last week, and did hours and hours of research and reading of other womens' stories. Then finally it dawned on me and I calmed down---I honestly did not read ONE story where a pregnancy ended badly due to SCH! And I read tons of stories! The couple that ended badly, they admitted it had nothing to do with the SCH and was totally unrelated. Some women had horrible stories of gushing blood the entire pregnancy, and although a few delivered early (just by 3 weeks or so), they all had healthy babies in the end!!

As others have already said, the odds are definately in our favor, I think every single one of us will be just fine, and I really mean that


----------



## misselle

sjbaby - Hi, Sorry about your stomach bug, doesn't everything always feel so much worse when your pregnant. I haven't seen the Dr yet since my second scan, I go and see him on Wednesday, but I did book myself in for another scan on Friday, because I'm assuming he'll want to see if the bleed is still growing. If he doesn't, then I'll just cancel the appointment.. but I think he will, he's pretty good like that. I did the chinese gender thing too, mine also says girl, except in my case I was hoping it was right! I noticed different ones on different sites, give different results, which one did you use?

Inperfected - You'll have to tell me how your scan goes, I hope it goes well! I can only dream of being 16 weeks at this point! I really can't wait to get to 26 weeks - that's my goal, that way I know should the worst happen, my baby has a good chance of survival. Everything past that will be a gift! I ordered a doppler last night from Ebay, I'm so excited to get it, last time I was at my Dr he found the heartbeat at 11 weeks so considering I'll be 13 or so when I get it, it should work well.. it will be so compforting between doctors visits.


----------



## misselle

Thanks PAgal that's really comforting to hear!


----------



## jordeliz

Welcome pinkpolkadot, CamoQueen and misselle! 

Hope everyone is enjoying their weekend. Starry Night did you end up going to register with your mom? How did it go?

CamoQueen, I just wanted to add that I've had very little bleeding since I was diagnosed, maybe 24-48 hours worth over the course of 3 weeks, and never anything heavy, but I can see the area they are talking about during the ultrasounds I've had. My doctor still advised modified bed rest and no intercourse for the time being. I know it's stressful to get a diagnosis right before the weekend when you can't do anything about it but I think the fact that you can feel the baby kicking is a great sign! Hang in there and I hope you can get some answers next week.


----------



## inperfected

CamoQueen... I suspect you don't need to be too worried to be honest as in comparision to the sac (what they measure it in comparision to often I believe) it's quite small. :) 

Misselle, I'll definitely let everyone know how the scan goes! Tomorrow lunch time it is! (18ish hours!) I can't wait, but bit nervous about SCH size... I've not "bled heavy in 24 hours though now so that's wonderful... 

I best be off! Hubby just got home after another 11 hour day for the 7ths day in a row :D See you all!


----------



## ashley2pink

Just a little something to think about. I know with SCH some women are at a greater risk of Preterm Premature Rupture of Membranes, because the long term blood on the gestational sac can sometimes weaken the membranes. The risk may not be huge, but there are vitamins you can take that strengthen your membranes. Vitamin C, Vitamin E, fish oil(omega 3's). I know this from my last pregnancy where I was worried of having my waters break early, because with my 1st pregnancy they broke at 34.5 weeks(I have no idea why they broke). So I did a lot of research on the topic of PPROM and found that many women take extra of these 3 during pregnancy. I also found studies done on it. Most of them are studies done on Vitamin C, and PPROM. With my 2nd daughter my waters had to be broken during labor at 39.5 weeks.
I took an extra 100 mg vit c on top of the 120mg in my prenatal early on during pregnancy. Every month or so I would up it a little (as your body gets used to the amount over time)until the last couple months of pregnancy i was taking an extra about 250mg, so about 370 mg total, but I was also eating at least 1 serving of vitamin c rich food every day. 
Vitamin E I took an extra 50 mg a day, so total 80 mg day. 
I also took Nordic naturals prenatal Omega 3's every day.
So I am doing the same now and I am actually thinking of upping my vitamin c intake a little more than last time as there is more risk this time around with the SCH.
The Vitamin E I bought from Walgreens online. They have gummy vitamin E's and the dose is 2 gummies to get 100mg, bit I take just 1 gummy per day.
Anyway I just thought I would share this so we can all be that much closer to delivering full term babies!!


----------



## inperfected

Interesting...

One warning though, if you are allergic/sensitive to wheat or gluten, be very careul of bit e as it often comes from wheat ;)


----------



## Starry Night

Interesting about the vitamin C. I usually drink a couple of glasses of orange or apple juice a day on top of my multi-vitamin so I hope that is sufficient.

I did go to register for the baby yesterday. I'm glad I went with my mom because I think I would have just stood in the middle of the store and cried. There is so much stuff! And things you'd never think of. Then you need to get multiple quantities of things because you could be changing the sheets or the baby several times throughout the night. My mom was watching my 3 year old nephew at the time so he came along but he was surprisingly good even though you could tell he was getting bored and kept wanting to go to the toy store which was attached to the baby store. By the end of the trip I was starting to cramp up but otherwise I held up OK.


----------



## CamoQueen

Starry Night -- I found that shopping for my first baby was kind of like shopping to fill my first house. There's so much more to get than you would even think about until you're actually at the store!

So since I am being seen on a military hospital I have to go through all these hoops just to tell my doctor about the hematoma... I have to call their appointment line and leave a message to be forwarded to the doctor, who will then call me within 72 hours. I'm already going crazy, another 3 days isn't going to help!:wacko: I've also been throwing up in the mornings again since I got the news, I figure the return of morning sickness has to be stress related. Fun on top of fun.:dohh:

But on a really cool note -- DH felt the baby kick last night! I was laying down flat on the bed and he was kicking up a storm, so DH lay down next to me and put his hand over my uterus. Alex gave two sharp kicks in a row, and DH's eyes got wide and he asked, "Was that him?!" So, yeah, I'm proud of my strong little man. Worried, but proud.:cloud9:


----------



## jordeliz

CamoQueen, I'm also being seen at a military hospital, my husband is Army. I found out about the SCH while I was visiting my parents and then had to jump through a bunch of hoops to get an appt. when I got home. However since that appt, they have been surprisingly good. I was able to get a direct phone number to call if I had questions or concerns and I'm being monitored with weekly ultrasounds for right now. I know every hospital is a little different but hopefully they'll come through for you. 

Sjbaby - hope you are feeling better today!

Starry Night - glad registering went well and you had enough energy to get through the trip. I'm sure it is overwhelming but I am counting on that being a really fun excursion for a few months from now.

When did y'all start to feel the baby moving? This is my first and I know they say that you start to show later and that it takes longer to feel the baby moving with your first. I'll be 14 weeks tomorrow and I think that both those things would go a long way towards making me feel like things are progressing! But I think it's going to be a while before either happens. I've been feeling so much better in terms of nausea and fatigue which is great but at least those symptoms were making me feel pregnant during the first trimester. The frequent ultrasounds are making me feel better about things but I find myself wishing time would move a bit faster!


----------



## CamoQueen

This time I started feeling movement at 14 weeks, with my first it was around 18 weeks.


----------



## inperfected

I have 12 week scan today and babies measuring exactly to (my) date :) it's SO active and perfect! The sch is still there and 5.2x3.6 cm but a little smaller and more clotted supposedly so YAY! I'll link to a photo later :)


----------



## nikad

inperfected said:


> I have 12 week scan today and babies measuring exactly to (my) date :) it's SO active and perfect! The sch is still there and 5.2x3.6 cm but a little smaller and more clotted supposedly so YAY! I'll link to a photo later :)

Inperfected: with all the stress you have been through lately and the scary bleeds this is excellent awesome great news!!! Congrats!!!:happydance:and hope you get to enjoy this pregnancy finally :)


----------



## jordeliz

Inperfected, so happy to hear that things went well at your scan today. Such great news, and at a time when I'm sure you can use it!


----------



## Starry Night

Congrats on the great scan!


----------



## misselle

Yeay!! That is such good news! I hope for good news at my scan on Friday too.. Are they going to check again soon? to see if it's still shrinking? or are they satisfied it's ok now? Do they have you on any kind of rest?

I'm so happy for you! :happydance:


----------



## nikad

I just had my scan today to check on both baby and sch. baby is looking healthy and has a head and limbs already and measuring 5 cm. Sch got a little bigger: was 12 x 6 mm and now is 23 x 8.6 mm. The growth didn´t make me very happy but considering i have not had any spotting or bleeding in 10 days and that baby is so much bigger, I guess proportionally it is still small. I hope it finally starts shrinking!!! Tomorrow I have an appt with my OB.


----------



## inperfected

Thanks everyone ;) I'm still needing to rest as it's been less than 3 days since my last big bleed and still have a reasonable size sch (over 1/2 the sac size) but much better news now it's slightly smaller. 

If I start bleeding heavy again (been 7 week today since I started lightly so don't really expect that to stop quickly!!), I'll be ringing my midwife and getting a scan, but otherwise my next is 8 weeks away! 

Heres a photo :)
https://db.tt/MyFuE2B


----------



## CamoQueen

Great news inperfected, and lovely scan pic!:thumbup:

I got in touch with my doctor this morning and she's sent a referral for a second level ultrasound at a local hospital (well, 45 minutes away, but as local as it gets for us) and the hospital should call me in the next few days to set up an appointment this week. So I'm going to be waiting by my phone every day until they call, basically! My doctor stressed that I shouldn't worry, that most bleeds resolve themselves and that the technician who did my ultrasound said that they baby looked perfect. I'm trying not to worry...


----------



## misselle

Nickad - I'm sure you'll be fine, my SCH measures 6.6 x 4.6 cm and my doctor is still reasonably confident of a good outcome. I'm desperately hoping mine hasn't grown this time though!

Has anyone else had their SCH get bigger without any extenal bleeding?? I haven't seen any blood for a week tomorrow, but even before it wasn't that heavy - less than a period, and only for about 24 hours each time. However the SCH had grown considerably. I guess my question is, If your still bleeding internally, does it always come out? Or can your SCH be growing and you don't know it until the scan..?


----------



## Starry Night

I don't really know and would be afraid to try to Google that information....is this something you can talk to your doctor about?


----------



## misselle

I have a doctors appointment tomorrow, I'll have to remember to ask him. I'm too scared to google that kind of thing, all medical questions I've googled, end up scaring the hell out me, and I'm doing my best to keep calm O:) .. I have a week betwen doctors visits at the moment, and I've never known a week to be so loooooong.


----------



## PAgal

Inperfected-- congrats, that's awesome news!! You deserved some good news after all you've been through!

Nikad- so glad to hear baby looks great too! It seems most bleeds get bigger before they go down so it sounds like yours is nothing to worry about, it still sounds pretty small to me

Misselle-- Yes they do get bigger 1st! I think after the inital bleed we are catching it on the uphill and don't realize it's still growing, I had the same situation exactly. It was small at 1st, I was reassured, then two weeks later it had grown 140%!! But I haven't had any bright red blood since that very 1st small amount, and I'm losing tons of old blood (mainly because mine is above the cervix, it can still decrease without losing any blood old or new). Today mine had gone down so I feel yours will no doubt!


----------



## PAgal

I called my doc today because I've been losing so much brown blood and now I'm getting confused because some is dark red, plus I've had more cramping, so they sent me for an u/s just to make sure all was ok. Well, baby is A GIRL, it's confirmed!! And the doc was impressed with what a beautiful scan it was, said baby is doing perfect. They were able to do a full anatomy scan, all the major organs, parts, etc., and she said they usually can't get all of that at 17 weeks so baby is doing great!

The bleed is still there but down from 105cc (11 days ago) to 81cc now (they didn't give me the dimensions). I thought with all the old blood I've lost that it would be smaller, so it's possible it's grown more, but the doc seemed happy with it's progress. May have to see a high-risk doc but will find out tomorrow. Still worried but trying to stay calm


----------



## misselle

PAgal - That's what I need to hear! Scan on Friday I assume, so I'll know more then. This worry is all so new to me, I was so lucky and have had 4 totally ordinary pregnancies before this one, maybe this baby will be trouble...lol :winkwink:

WOW a little girl! CONGRATULATIONS!! How lucky you are, we tried for a little girl this time (I have 4 little boys), and really feel like I'm missing something not having a daughter to share with, so we went with the Shettles method, and tracked and planned for months and months, So I'm pretty eager to find out what I'm having.. It worked for my girlfriend after 3 boys and she swears by it. However with all this drama, I don't really mind what I have anymore - I just want this little peanut to make it! Amazing how your priorities change :)

Congrats again.


----------



## PAgal

CamoQueen, I sure hope you hear from the doc soon, I know the wait is so torturous! But these bleeds do seem to turn out fine in the end so just hang on, I truly believe all will be ok


----------



## CamoQueen

Thanks, PAgal, and congrats on the healthy baby girl, how exciting!!


----------



## Starry Night

Congrats on the girl! How exciting!

I've never learned how big my bleed is and just as well. I think I would be obsessing over it. All I know is the specialist gave me a good prognosis and my mom was talking to my aunt who is an ER doctor and she had said to trust whatever the specialist at the children's hospital says because they really know what they're talking about over there. Makes me feel good. And baby gave me some real good kicks today....

Can't wait to see bubs again when I go back to the children's hospital on the 11th. Hoping for some good news!


----------



## Lumboo

I had another massive red bleed last night. I always happens at the same time - after a day of rushing about, after dinner and when I am attempting to go to the loo. I am not even straining that much, but my three bleeds have always been the same. I passed some big clots last night and then the bleeding stops. This morning I am just spotting. I have a scan today so they will be able to check things out for me.

The thing is that I have been taking it easy since Friday, just resting etc and all spotting had stopped completely. The yesterday the hospital called me in for blood tests and got me completely stressed and I start bleeding again. I do hope the clots were due to the SCH and not my baby. This has been very stressful for me.

How many of you have passed clots? Does this continue?


----------



## inperfected

I've had 4 big bleeds, with reasonably big clots each time... Rest is really important though, as is trying to keep calm amidst the stress (trust me, something I kno well if you've read recent updates re te quake from me). 

It can stop or continue for a while. how many weeks are you now? I got a good home Doppler - sonoline b or c work great. And try it after 10-11 weeks, I found mine at 11.5 VERY easily... Definitely hugely had eased stress for me when I've had a big bleed (ESP on the night of the earthquake when 100's were injured and I wouldn't have been huge on the priority list when others were coming in dying)...


----------



## nikad

PAgal said:


> I called my doc today because I've been losing so much brown blood and now I'm getting confused because some is dark red, plus I've had more cramping, so they sent me for an u/s just to make sure all was ok. Well, baby is A GIRL, it's confirmed!! And the doc was impressed with what a beautiful scan it was, said baby is doing perfect. They were able to do a full anatomy scan, all the major organs, parts, etc., and she said they usually can't get all of that at 17 weeks so baby is doing great!
> 
> The bleed is still there but down from 105cc (11 days ago) to 81cc now (they didn't give me the dimensions). I thought with all the old blood I've lost that it would be smaller, so it's possible it's grown more, but the doc seemed happy with it's progress. May have to see a high-risk doc but will find out tomorrow. Still worried but trying to stay calm

Congrats on your healthy baby girl :baby: :happydance:


----------



## nikad

misselle said:


> Nickad - I'm sure you'll be fine, my SCH measures 6.6 x 4.6 cm and my doctor is still reasonably confident of a good outcome. I'm desperately hoping mine hasn't grown this time though!
> 
> Has anyone else had their SCH get bigger without any extenal bleeding?? I haven't seen any blood for a week tomorrow, but even before it wasn't that heavy - less than a period, and only for about 24 hours each time. However the SCH had grown considerably. I guess my question is, If your still bleeding internally, does it always come out? Or can your SCH be growing and you don't know it until the scan..?

have an appointment today and will as OB about this, I am actually gonna writ down a list of things to ask heeheh ;)


----------



## Starry Night

Sorry you had another big bleed, Lumboo. I've only had one big bleed where I passed any clots but those were massive. I was only 9 weeks at the time so it's kind of shocking that you can lose that much blood when the baby is a size of the bean and it still be OK.

I think the fact that the bleeding stopped so quickly after the clots that it's a good sign it was the sch, not the baby. I had that too. Once I passed the clots the bleeding itself slowed down. By the next day I was back to spotting and a week later I only had brown discharge. I had one other big bleed after that but there were no cramps or clots. Just a lot of flow that slowed to spotting after about 12 hours.


----------



## nikad

I know that at 23 mm my hematoma is still small, but I wasn´t expecting to see it growing after 32 days of full totals bed rest  The dr. that did the US yesterday said it was not worth it staying full time in bed unless you were bleeding, but no weight lifting or anyth strenuous. I am out of my mind in bed will drive Dr nuts today lol :) DH shed a tear after he saw little baby looking like a small person already ;)


----------



## Starry Night

nikad, that's so cute about your DH! Mine has been rather sentimental as well. And I'm not on strict bed rest anymore either. Just taking things very easy. I make sure to pay attention to my body and lay down as soon as I feel any strain. It's nice to be able to do the odd thing for myself, to help with some of the simpler chores or to play with my cat. I've essentially ignored the poor creature for 4 months. She's always been "my" cat but since I've been on bed rest she had started to transfer her affections to DH. But now I'm slowly winning her back. ;)


----------



## Lumboo

I went for my scan today and the sonographer saw the bleed site with clots. I have not miscarried. She then said she saw the sac but it was irregular so she thinks I am in the process of miscarrying. DH was not convinced as he thinks the bleed site/clots noted is making the sac irregular as he said as she was moving the wand around he could see the regular outline. 

However she has put 'gestational sac absent' on the scan report, even though she pointed it out to us, and stated it was an 'incomplete miscarriage'.

I am devastated as this is the second time I have been told I have miscarried in this pregnancy. The first time the sonographer told me it was a 'complete miscarriage', and two weeks later they found a sac. Now, despite showing us a irregular sac, she has stated 'no sac found'. 

It's not that I don't believe her, as I am sure if the sac is irregular it is probably breaking down, but I see what my husband is getting at too, as the sac is right next to the clots that she has noted on the report. Why did she say it was not found? Also, he is mistrustful of their absolute declarations at this early stage as none of our reports seem consistant with each other.

I am so confused, but need to know if anyone has experience of bleed sites obscuring views of ultrasounds.


----------



## Starry Night

:hugs: Lumboo, how stressful! It's strange that she wrote down "no sac found" as it won't be helpful for doctors in future references. "Irregular sac" would have been much more honest and useful even if you are miscarrying. How far along are you?

At its biggest, the sac of fluids was about the same size as my baby's sac and that was at 9 weeks but everything about the baby itself looked healthy so I don't know if a sch could block something on the ultrasound and have everything be OK.

Hope you get some answers soon. Thinking of you....:hugs:


----------



## nikad

Geez Lumboo, I am so sorry to hear about all these stressing horrible things, it just sounds so wrong :( You are a very strong woman and will keep you in my thoughts.


----------



## sjbaby

I am feeling loads better now after being poorly all weekend  
Imperfected - glad 2 hear your scan went well,
PAgal - congrats on the little girl,
Misselle - your sch is about the same size as mine is now it has grown when i have been bleeding and i have not (in between scans i had a fortnight of no bleeding at all and a fortnight of light bleeding) really this does not matter because the sch should just dissolve on its own with out having to bleed out (like a bruise) you usually bleed if it becomes slightly detached or near the placenta so dont worry either way it doesnt mean anything bad x


----------



## sjbaby

Hey guys just read a few more posts and a couple of you were put on bed rest my doctor/nurse said this is completely irrelevant it makes no difference if your lying in bed it just makes you agitated, they just stressed no heavy lifting and sex (but its not completely off the cards you just have to be sensible about it) i have carried on as normal even scrubbing down the house i feel quite comfortable doing this as long as i take regular breaks.
Got my next u/s on monday looking forward to it hopefully will see some changes in the sch i feel so much more relaxed about it since becoming a member on here and being able to feel baby moving  also hoping we will be able to find out the sex of the baby i will be almost 18 weeks x


----------



## pinkpolkadot

sjbaby yes my MW said to just go on as normal too, she said just to tone it down at the gym (like I go anyway :haha:) and no DTD until the bleeding stops. I wonder why there are such opposite opinions on this from the pros?

I have to admit I have ignored her to an extent and am trying to take it easy for my my own peace of mind as it has seemed to be aggrevated when I am more active but I am not going so far as to stay in bed/on the couch.

Good luck for monday :flower:


----------



## Starry Night

I think the difference of opinion comes from the lack of knowledge on sch. I can imagine it's a hard thing to study. Also, each case is unique. I know for me bed rest has definitely made an improvement on the cramps and bleeding. My OB signed me off of work until my due date and the specialist at the children's hospital agreed that I should take it easy--especially now that I have an abruption.


----------



## Lumboo

On Friday the sac and the bleed site were the same size, but I had another bleed last night. Today she noted that the bleed site was triple the size from Friday, although I believe she has included the sac in this measurement, so I think the bleed site is now double the size it was on Friday. I don't know if the sac has grown at all as she hasn't stated to have seen it at all.

I also have a retroverted uterus and fibroids, neither of which were noted on the report. This just adds to DH's conclusion that they declare everything in a rush and shouldn't be stating anything without very clear evidence.

I think I am just around 6 weeks so still very early. Anyway, we will just have to wait and see. If nothing happens in the next 3 weeks we will be going for another scan on the 18th March anyway so it is just another waiting game.


----------



## 1st time

Hi Ladies,

I'm really hoping someone can tell me what a Subchorionic Haemorrhage is?? I had an US yesterday and picked up the pictures today. Inside with the pictures was a note to the doctor explaining all the measurements and the heartbeat, but then i've noticed it mentioned i have a Subchorionic Haemorrhage measuring 8mm x 14mm should i be worried?? I haven't had any bleeding that i have noticed and everything i have read mentions bleeding during pregnancy.:shrug:

any advice would be great:flower:


----------



## inperfected

Hey first time. It like a little bit of bleeding in your uterus that causes a wee pocket of blood. The size of yours is really small, so no real need to worry. I've had friends with ones that size that thy haven't even thought about except for about two days of spotting and it showing up on a scan at 6weeks.


----------



## PAgal

So sorry to hear the situation you're in, Lumboo, hope you get some clear answers soon.


----------



## PAgal

Looks like I get to see a specialist, a perinatologist, I am so relieved! It's actually because the u/s doc said my cervix was changing so much during the u/s yesterday that she wants a specialist to verify that all is okay. I will have a huge list of questions for this doc about the SCH, that's for sure!! My appt. is on the 10th, I can't wait.


----------



## inperfected

To be honest, that's what I was told about schuss and best rest too. 
However in my reading and experience, it seems that for bigger ones WITH significant bleeding, rest does seem to help. 
My first 3 bleeds were after movemnt, stress and big days (wedding, bending to sort our business stock, and an earthquake). The last was from stress. I have tried staying up and keeping on going, but the only way that I can stop the heavy/red bleeding, I've found is to rest as long as need (usually 2-7 days). In saying this I am a uni student who was ob holiday for the first 3 week of bleeding so, I have nothing but time to rest.


----------



## CamoQueen

Just want to send out :hugs: to all the ladies in this group today!


----------



## misselle

Hey guys, I just wanted to share something with you, my Dr told me no sex of ANY kind, he said the reason being , is that most if not all types of sexual stimulation cause the uterus to contract, and this causes more bleeding, Something we def. want to avoid, as we want the bleed site to heal. He even ruled out nipple stimutaion etc.. I just thought you might be interested to know, because my second bleed the biggest one, started right after a big "O", and there was no penetration (I know TMI).. I'm not sure how relevent that is to the rest of you, but he prescribed "Full pelvic rest". No lifting and no sex of any kind for the time being. It seems to be working for me, I haven't had a bleed since, but I guess I'll know for sure next scan on Friday.


----------



## Starry Night

Aw, that stinks. I have days where I can't keep my hands off of Dh....


----------



## ashley2pink

My Dr didnt seem to think bed rest would help either, but I really think it does! I do think most of these SCH will heal either way sooner or later, but your chances are higher of it healing if you do go on bed rest, at least while you are bleeding. When you stop bleeding you can try and just take it easy. I know I will continue pelvic rest. I am very lightly spotting brown stuff. It is getting less and less each day and until it stops I am laying in bed, but will still be a lazy person when I do stop bleeding. Nikad posted this for me a while back when I wasnt sure whether or not to go on bedrest since I was confused with the info out there. 
Any of you who arent sure, read this:
https://www.ima.org.il/imaj/ar03ju-9.pdf


----------



## misselle

Starry Night said:


> Aw, that stinks. I have days where I can't keep my hands off of Dh....

LOL - I KNOW!! I've never wanted it so much since I was told I can't have it! My doc told me today to expect the "no sex rule" to continue through to week 20 at least, I said to him - do you realise what a cranky cow I am going to be by then??

I had my doc visit today - he said his concern is that the bleeding can get under the placenta and dislodge it. He's hoping that that doesn't happen, but he wants me to continue with weekly ultrasounds, and doc visits to monitor it.
I have to stay on full pelvic rest and my next scan is on Friday. He couldn't find the heartbeat today because the placenta is right in the front, and it's really noisy, but he's still confident the baby is fine. Boy I can't wait to get my doppler!


----------



## Starry Night

I had completely restricted myself the first 14 or 15 weeks or so and I was having naughty dreams where I was actually having full-on orgasms in my sleep. I'd wake up with horrific cramps. At least when I have other types of fun I can control that....


----------



## vanillastar

Im on pelvic rest too, I have a dr appt next week and was planning on asking how much longer I had to be on pelvic rest. Is it fair to assume it will be until week 20 or later, or does it depend on how much bleeding you have had and stuff?


----------



## Starry Night

I've heard 20 weeks is about average. Sometimes they stay the whole pregnancy. At 18 weeks I was detected to have a placenta abruption. I'm going back to see the specialist next week so I'm hoping that the bleed has stopped and that the abruption has healed, or at least, stayed the same. I know the technician at my local hospital for my 20 week scan thought the bleed was just old stuff and she couldn't see the abruption. It seems my bleed is along the edge of the placenta. Thankfully, it's not underneath.


----------



## misselle

It's pretty fair to say at least until week 20, my doc said it will be until week 20 regardless of wether the bleed has healed or not.I guess it depends on your doctor. But I think I'd be scared to anyway, until I get to the point that the baby could be born safely, should the worst happen. It's so not worth it, just for a few months.. Losing this baby would hurt forever.


----------



## misselle

Starry Night said:


> I've heard 20 weeks is about average. Sometimes they stay the whole pregnancy. At 18 weeks I was detected to have a placenta abruption. I'm going back to see the specialist next week so I'm hoping that the bleed has stopped and that the abruption has healed, or at least, stayed the same. I know the technician at my local hospital for my 20 week scan thought the bleed was just old stuff and she couldn't see the abruption. It seems my bleed is along the edge of the placenta. Thankfully, it's not underneath.

I hope everythings ok for you too!


----------



## Starry Night

The specialist was very hopeful at my last visit so that makes me too. The past few weeks I've been feeling pretty good - hardly any cramps and my abdomen feels less tender. I go out in the car more than I should. It's just hard to stay in the house because there are so many things that need to be done. Dh already does the errands but there are parents to visit. Our house is in complete disarray due to renovations and packing for moving so we can't have anyone over. We often take long ways around to avoid streets that are really bumpy.


----------



## vanillastar

Girls my dr called me today and told me Im having another ultrasound on the 21st to check on the sch. Is it pretty normal to have a second ultrasound to check on them? This ultrasound will be 6 weeks from my last one. Is that far enough apart to see a change?


----------



## jordeliz

Yes, it's definitely normal to have several ultrasounds to check up on the SCH. I've had three now, each spaced about 7-10 days apart to monitor things. But I think part of that was because I was diagnosed in the ER so my doctor did an additional scan in the office to confirm I had an SCH. Then she ordered a higher resolution ultrasound for about 10 days later to see if there were any changes. I have an appt this afternoon to discuss the results from that and make sure things are still ok. Hopefully I'll have good news later today!


----------



## Starry Night

Most of my ultrasounds have come from me taking the initiative to go to the ER whether due to big bleeds or severe cramping. I originally went to see a specialist because my IPS screening came back with a higher risk for spina bifida. It was on that ultrasound that they discovered the abruption. So now I'm going back to get it monitored. And just to let you guys know, if you do go for prenatal screening in-uterine bleeding (ie. sch) can raise your AFP levels which is used to monitor the risk for things such a spina bifida. So if your doctor tells you you're high risk try not to panic right away. It could be the bleeding.


----------



## CamoQueen

Still haven't heard anything from the hospital. Today is the day my referral is supposed to go through, so if I haven't heard anything from them by tomorrow morning I'll give them a call. If it still hasn't gone through I'll have to call Tricare referral management and have them do it again... ugh, why can't anything be easy?!:wacko:

Not knowing anything further about this other than I have it is driving me crazy! The minute I talked to my doctor about it on the phone, she didn't say anything about pelvic rest (she did mention taking it easy and no heavy lifting, though), but I've pretty much put myself on self-imposed pelvic rest until I know more. So now, of course, I have been having sex dreams ever since.:dohh:


----------



## misselle

vanillastar said:


> Girls my dr called me today and told me Im having another ultrasound on the 21st to check on the sch. Is it pretty normal to have a second ultrasound to check on them? This ultrasound will be 6 weeks from my last one. Is that far enough apart to see a change?

Yes My doctor is sending me for one every week atm. There has been a change at each one (not for the better mind you). Mine is caused by miscarrying a twin conception, but apparently they are more common and less troublesome in the first trimester, or so I have been told, so that's probably why your doc is waiting until you are 12 weeks to make sure it has gone away. I am currently almost 14 weeks. So far I have been for 2 and I have one today.

Cross your fingers for me girls!


----------



## misselle

CamoQueen said:


> Still haven't heard anything from the hospital. Today is the day my referral is supposed to go through, so if I haven't heard anything from them by tomorrow morning I'll give them a call. If it still hasn't gone through I'll have to call Tricare referral management and have them do it again... ugh, why can't anything be easy?!:wacko:
> 
> Not knowing anything further about this other than I have it is driving me crazy! The minute I talked to my doctor about it on the phone, she didn't say anything about pelvic rest (she did mention taking it easy and no heavy lifting, though), but I've pretty much put myself on self-imposed pelvic rest until I know more. So now, of course, I have been having sex dreams ever since.:dohh:

I get them too, all the time, but I have never had one that's made me bleed, I think they must be a different kind of orgasm. The real thing causes bleeding everytime. You'll be ok, go to sleep thinking about changing pooey nappies, and sleep deprivation, and being chucked on, god knows we don't have much of a sex life when that's going on. :winkwink:


----------



## jordeliz

Just got back from appointment a few minutes ago. The bleed has gotten quite a bit smaller! No ultrasound today but I got to hear the baby's heartbeat. I have a follow up ultrasound and doctor's appt in two weeks to keep monitoring. In the meantime I'm supposed to continue to take it really easy. So I guess that means the couch and I are still going to be good buddies.

The doctor seemed pretty positive about things resolving themselves but said we really just have to keep waiting to see what happens. I'm so relieved that this thing is getting smaller. 

Misselle hope your appt goes well today!


----------



## PAgal

Congrats, Jordeliz, that's wonderful news!!


----------



## PAgal

CamoQueen said:


> Still haven't heard anything from the hospital. Today is the day my referral is supposed to go through, so if I haven't heard anything from them by tomorrow morning I'll give them a call. If it still hasn't gone through I'll have to call Tricare referral management and have them do it again... ugh, why can't anything be easy?!:wacko:
> 
> Not knowing anything further about this other than I have it is driving me crazy! The minute I talked to my doctor about it on the phone, she didn't say anything about pelvic rest (she did mention taking it easy and no heavy lifting, though), but I've pretty much put myself on self-imposed pelvic rest until I know more. So now, of course, I have been having sex dreams ever since.:dohh:

My doc only said take it easy and no heavy lifting too, but I decided to quit exercise until the SCH goes down just to be safe. Now I'm considering doing some light exercise like the stationary bike because it's killing me being so out of shape! (the SCH was found Feb. 2nd so it's been a month and a half already). My legs feel so weak if I bend down to pick something up, and I get so winded now and my heart races if I as much as walk up the steps. Any thoughts? The bike isn't a bouncy exercise and I would start out slow, like 10 minutes a day.


----------



## misselle

PAgal - your situation may be different to mine, but I'll tell you what my doc told me.

When I was complaining that I HAD to lift my 2 year old, and the floors weren't going to vaccum themselves....he doesn't even want me to vaccuum. :dohh: He says that SCH weakens the amniotic sac, and it's very important to do as little, lifting, bending, squatting etc because, worst case scenarios are, A. Under pressure the blood could get under the placenta, and cause a placental abruption, or I could have premature rupture of membranes, due to them being weakened, and my baby could be born much too early to survive, and under about 24 weeks there would be nothing I could do, they wouldn't try and save it, I would have to just hold him or her until he/she dies.

Now... I take what he says very seriously, I don't care if I put on a few extra pounds, I am resting as much as possible, and eating heaps of protein (supposed to strengthen the sac) until this crisis has past. He is hopeful that it should resolve itself by about 20 weeks.

I think getting a bit out of shape, is worth the sacrifice, but if it ment that much, and I had to pick an excersise to do, I would pick swimming, as it is very gentle and there is less force of gravity :)

Sorry I hate to sound like the drama queen.. but that speech certainly put things in perspective for me, quicksmart. Maybe wait until you've had your appointment? You may not be in such a serious position, and gentle excersise might be ok. :)


----------



## Starry Night

I think most exercises would classify as not taking it easy. My exercise is doing small tasks around the house. I think as long as you're getting some movement you should be OK. I think walking and pregnancy-safe stretches are probably the best. For myself, I find even walking more than 10 minutes leaves me in agony and I need to lie down for some time before I'm up for more activity.


----------



## misselle

jordeliz said:


> Just got back from appointment a few minutes ago. The bleed has gotten quite a bit smaller! No ultrasound today but I got to hear the baby's heartbeat. I have a follow up ultrasound and doctor's appt in two weeks to keep monitoring. In the meantime I'm supposed to continue to take it really easy. So I guess that means the couch and I are still going to be good buddies.
> 
> The doctor seemed pretty positive about things resolving themselves but said we really just have to keep waiting to see what happens. I'm so relieved that this thing is getting smaller.
> 
> Misselle hope your appt goes well today!

YEAY!!! I'm so happy for you! 
I hope mine has gotten smaller too! I haven't had a bleed for a week, so I have all my fingers and toes crossed. ... and ...I'm sure I felt my baby move this morning! :happydance: Will be nice when I can be re-assured by little kicks everyday!


----------



## Starry Night

jordeliz, I am so pleased for you! I hope everything resolves by your next scan.

miselle - hurray for feeling the baby! How far along are you again? I first felt my baby at 16 weeks. It's such a reassurance once you can feel that they're OK.


----------



## PAgal

Thanks, ladies, I think I needed to hear that. I honestly don't care how much I gain during pregnancy (I don't even weigh myself), but I feel guilty not being somewhat "fit" cause I hear how good it is for baby and me. BUT you're right, I should wait for the appointment with the specialist on the 10th. It's frustrating that my local docs said exercise is fine, but my gut has been telling me to hold off so I will continue to wait!

Thanks!


----------



## misselle

I went for my scan today and my bleed has reduced in size by almost half! All thoses boring days on the couch were sooo worth it! Yeay!! I'm very happy, everything looked really good with the baby too. :happydance:

I asked the ultrasound lady when she was taking some profile shots, if she could include the "genital nub" so hubby and I could have some fun guesses at if we were having a boy or a girl, and she wouldn't do it. :( So I guess I'll be waiting for the 18 week scan to see any clues there. I don't really mind which I'm having, but a little fun would have been a nice change from all the stress of the past few weeks.

Starry Night - I'm 13 weeks pregnant, but it is my fifth child, so maybe I can feel it sooner?? Or maybe I have gas...lol..It can be hard to tell. (I'm going to run with baby moving..lol) I'm pretty sure it was bubby though. :)


----------



## jordeliz

Misselle, so happy that you had a great scan today too!


----------



## PAgal

Omg that's awesome news!! Congrats, Misselle! You and hubby must be so relieved and happy!


----------



## CamoQueen

Congrats misselle, I'm so glad the bleed is so much smaller!


----------



## Starry Night

Congrats on the scan, misselle! I think it makes sense to feel the baby that early in a 5th pregnancy. The first time I felt baby it felt sort of like gas but I knew it wasn't, IYKWIM. My SiL had a hard time believing me that I felt it at 16 weeks because she didn't feel her first until 23 weeks but this is technically my second pregnancy and she had an anterior placenta that was larger than normal which cushioned the kicks.

My baby still hasn't developed a regular pattern of activity even after feeling him for about 5. I think it's all of my "padding". ;)


----------



## sjbaby

Hey misselle great news about your scan and feeling baby i could feel baby from 15 weeks not that people believed me lol they just said it was gas cant wait for my scan monday now 
Vanillastar - it is normal to be offered several scans until the bleed has gone they should monitor you im going for my 4th one monday ive had mine every 2 weeks since 11 weeks x


----------



## CamoQueen

The hospital called this afternoon, I finally have my scan date! March 11 at 9 in the morning.:thumbup: DH has the day off, which is great because the hospital we're going to is about an hour and a half drive from our place.:wacko: So I'm going to take it easy this week and pray that everything turns out well at the scan!


----------



## Starry Night

I have another scan on March 11 too at 10am. I think we're in the same time zone so it's going to be close together. Good luck!


----------



## CamoQueen

Starry Night said:


> I have another scan on March 11 too at 10am. I think we're in the same time zone so it's going to be close together. Good luck!

Thanks, good luck to you, too!:hugs:


----------



## misselle

Good luck girls! The 11th is going to be a big day!


----------



## inperfected

I may yet have a scan on Monday if they let me. 

I have had another big bleed tonight a week after the last... This is my 5th so far. Has anyone lost a big part of the hematoma or all of it? I *think* that's what happen as I lost a clot about 5cm by 3cm tonight an been bleeding heavily since. 
Also has anyone had what I suspect are contractions?


----------



## Starry Night

When I passed my big clots at 9 weeks I definitely had severe cramps that were comparable to the cramps I had during my miscarriage and I would classify my miscarriage pains as contractions (they would come and go in patterns). So I guess they were contractions. The biggest clot was hand-sized. I even passed some pink tissues (there are times I suspect I lost a twin but earlier ultrasounds only ever showed one baby). I bled fairly heavily for several hours afterwards. The main difference between this bleed and my miscarriage was the pain and intense bleeding lasted longer with my loss. With the bleed I got some breaks in between cramps and gushes as well. My ultrasound the day after the bleed showed a sac of fluid the size of the baby's sac. But just over a week later it was completely gone.

And with this baby the pains were so bad that they would jolt me up out of the hospital bed. They were BAD. I also hurt for about a day leading up to the bleed.

inperfected, I really hope that they give you a scan. With a bleed that major they need to make sure the baby is OK. Even IF the worst is happening they would need to check up on that too. Is there any way you could go to the emergency and get a scan even sooner? I'm sure things with bubs will be alright as heavy bleeding seems to the norm in your case but I think it warrants a check.

Good luck!


----------



## inperfected

Thank you. I haven't rung midwife yet an not 100% sure I will. It's 4am so I'd rather wait if I am ok to. I feel like vomiting now just to make it for fun, I drank water (have always felt sick if I drink water with empty tummy) and from the stress. Thankfully I have my Doppler so have heard babies heart beating since, but still and I'm reply sore as this time I've got a lot of cramping as well as contractions. 

I just wish this wasn't real


----------



## inperfected

Mm... Unfortunately even emergency room here doesn't do scans - they will get you one immediately I think if it's something where it's an immediate risk to your health, but or me, Monday I only about 36 hours away, and this is the third sat night bleed, so I know I have to wait... I'm still considering going in, but we'll see how I go with the bleeding and contractions


----------



## nikad

i´m sorry to hear you are bleeding again :( Do you have anything you can take for the pain ( paracetamol is ok when pregnant ) Also try to stay in bed and put legs up to try to stop the bleed some. I found that laying on my side with the pillow inbetween my knees made cramping a bit more tolerable. Some abdominal breathing might help a bit as well. I hope it stops soon and that you get a clear US on Monday with the sch very tiny and if possible gone ;)


----------



## misselle

I'm sorry , I don't know what to tell you, :hugs: I didn't pass many clots, But I'm so glad you can hear babys heartbeat!

My only advice would be.. lay down, I noticed a huge improvement in my bleeding, just from staying still as much as possible.

I'm really praying for you that everything is ok... I'm sure they will scan you sooner. You must be about 13 weeks? Same as me? I think that baby is going to hang in there and you'll be ok. He/she has made it this far.. Just rest.


----------



## inperfected

I rang my midwife who sent me to hospital just to get checked... The hematoma has grown they are pretty sure, but baby and placenta are still fine thank god!!

I am really really happy that bubs is ok, bit sad hematoma is bigger after scan last week (and 5 weeks after it started). And really frustrated that bed rest isn't over yet!


----------



## ashley2pink

Awww, so sorry inperfected. I hope from here on out all you see is improvement. Bed rest is no fun:( 
I am glad to here the good news on some of the others SCH's getting smaller!


----------



## inperfected

Definitely glad to hear that good news :)

I think my MOST disappointing thing is that I can't go buy the maternity pillow and bra that I'm really wanting/needing and was getting this arvo! :) will try get it on an auction site today though :)


----------



## jordeliz

Inperfected, so glad that you were able to get confirmation the baby is doing well. I'm sorry you are having to deal with so much bleeding and cramping - I can't imagine how frustrating that is. Hope you are feeling better soon.


----------



## CamoQueen

I'm really glad that your baby is doing well, inperfected, but I'm sorry that you're having to deal with bleeding! Take it easy and pamper yourself.:hugs:


----------



## inperfected

Thanks everyone. For some reason this one frightened me much more cos id kinda thought the heavy bleeds were over...


----------



## PAgal

So sorry bout all the bleeding, but glad to hear baby is ok!! Hope you're feeling better


----------



## Lollipoppy

Having searched and searched for informtion on a SCH myself and wanted desperately to hear of good news stories I thought I would share our story in the thought that it might give some hope to someone going through what we went through.

At 7 weeks pregnant i started bleeding heavily and as I'd miscarried at 7 weeks previously I assumed the worst. The bleeding started in the middle of the night so I waited until the next day before going to the hospital. To our delight we saw our babies heartbeat and the baby looked perfect but right next to the sac there was a huge black cloud which was diagnosed as an 'extensive' heamatoma. At this point the doctors didn't even measure it as it was so large (later estimations approx 20cm by 20cm). We were given odds of 50/50 of being able to successfully complete the pregnancy.

At this point I was distraught and spent many a sleepless night combing the Internet for treatment, good news stories and learning about the condition. I wasn't prescribed bed rest or any specific course of treatment but I was told avoid anything that would cause me to strain, difficult as like many of you I have a wonderful but energetic toddler at home!

I bleed heavily right up until just before my 20 week scan and as the pregnancy went on the size of the heamatoma decreased - at 13 weeks it was 13cm by 9cm by 6cm, then at 20 weeks it was 7cm by 5cm by 4cm. Each time I bled I expected to loose my baby and it was such a worrying time.

I then stopped bleeding (yay!) and allowed myself for the first time to believe I may have my baby. At 27 weeks I started bleeding again and was rushed into the nearest labour ward as I had regular contractions. I was given steroids for our babies lungs as they believed I was going to have her that day and a scan which showed that she was showing very small for her dates.

Miraculously the contractions (after being regularly a minute and a half apart) slowed and eventually stopped and we were allowed home with a follow up of regular scanning.

After this point I had no more bleeding, however we had the new worry of her being very small. This is apparently common for SCH babies.

I finally had our gorgeous girl, Charlotte Poppy, last week (38 weeks 5 days) and although she is tiny she is absolutely perfect. I know how amazingly lucky we are to have her and my thoughts go out to all those who are suffering now with a SCH or who have had a different outcome to myself.

I wanted to share this story to give people hope, especially as the SCH I had was so very large.

I am going to put our story on the websites that helped me so forgive mr if you come across it more than once.

Good luck ladies and my thoughts are with you xxxx


----------



## inperfected

Thank you so much!! It's nice tohear stories like that... As I said to hubby, I don't want a hard pregnancy, but if that what it takes to get our baby, I'm more than happy


----------



## Starry Night

:hugs: Thank you, Lollipop, for sharing your good story. Congratulations on your little lady! :flower:

inperfected, that really is terrific news! Yes, the hematoma has grown but the baby and placenta are fine. That's what really counts. With sch I think we need to take the good with the bad. And the good is your little one is clearly a fighter and wants to be with his/her mommy. :hugs:


----------



## inperfected

Exactly :) I'm feeling quite fine today, exceptthat I really want a maternity pillow and can't go on the bus to get one :D hubby doesn't mind me resting at all which is really good.


----------



## Lollipoppy

Bless you - that's such a sensible approach and I'll be keeping everything crossed that the hematoma resolves and you get to relax and enjoy some of your pregnancy. Good luck xx


----------



## dairymomma

This is my sixth pg but I've had 4 m/c. Went in for my first OB check on tues, everything was fine. Started bleeding that night. Brownish/red in color but stopped in half hour. Saw doc Wed afternoon and had an ultrasound. My little bean has a heartbeat (what a relief!) but I have a 1-1.5 inch hematoma behind the placenta. Doc isn't worried, ordered a repeat ultrasound in 3 weeks, and said to take it easy. No fresh bleeding since, though I spotted brown this AM. I'm trying to be concerned. The clot is small and I'm on progesterone/baby aspirin for history of m/c. Doc said progesterone will help support the pg while the aspirin helps disolve the clot. What I am worried about mostly is that my first m/c started out much the same-everything fine til 7 wks, then small amount of bleeding and m/c two weeks later. I wasn't diagnosed with a hematoma then, but the signs are there. Has anyone here had more than one SCH? If so, were you tested for clotting disorders?


----------



## jordeliz

DairyMomma - I've had two previous miscarriages, no mention of an SCH in either case. After the second, I was tested for clotting disorders and everything came back negative. I asked my doctor if the SCH this time could be related to a clotting issue and she seemed to think it probably wasn't because my test results were all negative. With this pregnancy, I took progesterone and baby aspirin until week 12 because of the past miscarriages. I was diagnosed with the SCH at 11 weeks so I'm not sure about the interactions between the medication and the SCH as there was only about a week overlap. Anyway, hope this information helps a little. I would try to rest as much as possible and focus on the fact that your little one has a heartbeat rather than the SCH! Easier said than done, I know...


----------



## glenoakgirl

Hi girls, I was diagnosed last night with a sch. They didn't say the size but said it was moderate. It is behind the placenta.....no clue if that is where it is supposed to be or not. I did have a sch last year but it was huge and I lost the baby at 8 weeks. 

Anyway, I spotted last night just for maybe an hour with not much blood. I haven't bleed since. I had a pelvic, cervix looked great with no blood found. Has u/s which showed the baby measuring perfectly, heartbeat great and this little one would NOT sit still. The tech turned the screen to me (which I know they are not supposed to) and we both giggled as this little one did all kinds of gymnastics. My OB/GYN saw me this morning and said the following......

it could be the start of a miscarriage there is no way of telling, it also could all be ok. I have tons of pregnant women bleed with huge sch and go onto have healthy babies. Don't worry (right) I (she) am very happy with the u/s results of the baby and your bloods. I can't tell you rest because if you are having a mc its going to happen regardless of rest or not. I still think rest will be good. I go back next Monday.

I am scared and very sad and mad too. My poor dh is the greatest and I am blessed. I do have to hand it over to God, I can't take this stress anymore. Thanks for listening.


----------



## Starry Night

:hugs:

Welcome to our little group but I am sorry you need to be here. Blood behind the placenta isn't ideal as it can lead to a placenta abruption but even then it's not game over. I have a placenta abruption (possible caused by my sch) but the specialist I saw gave my baby a good prognosis. And there is always the chance your body will reabsorb the bleed without any further damage.

Make sure to drink lots as dehydration can lead to cramping and contractions. Also, pay attention to your body. Some of us have found that rest does make a difference while others can continue on with their routines. Just take it easy and don't do any heavy lifting.

The stress is killer. The only way I've coped is by taking it day by day and setting mini-milestones for myself.


----------



## glenoakgirl

thank you so much. Can I ask, what was your specialists reasons for a good prognosis. Sorry for being nosey.


----------



## glenoakgirl

sorry, one more question, can my body absorb it behind the placenta?


----------



## Starry Night

Well, the specialist gave me a good prognosis because while the abruption is "moderate" he said the body makes the placenta about 25% larger than necessary incase something like this happens. Also, my baby is growing at a good rate (a little ahead of his dates), I feel movements and in my case the bleeding is escaping from underneath the placenta (not collecting) which lets it stay alive and minimizes the risk of increasing the tear.

I'm not sure to the second question. I imagine reabsorption is a possibility anywhere...but I'd ask your doctor about that.


----------



## glenoakgirl

thank you so much!


----------



## hope19

Hello haven't posted for a while (been busy with work etc since I was told by a consultant at 18 weeks that it was ok to go back to work, despite the hem) but I have just caught up with the posts. Glad new ladies have found this site, I have found it really supportive and informative when I've needed it and inperfected really happy your baby is ok after your recent bleed! 

Just wanted to share some *good news* and give others encouragement..I had a scan today (was moved from friday) and the baby is 21 weeks, super healthy, measuring nearer 22 weeks and..... 

NO SIGN OF THE HEMORRHAGE!!!!! IT'S GONE!!!!:happydance:

For those that don't know and are interested:- I started bleeding at 14 weeks, two big red gushes then bleed red for about a week then bleed brown for about 2 weeks, had severe pain one night that lasted 30 mins and then the bleeding stopped.

Then hem got twice as big by 16 weeks - 9.8cmx3cm then reduced by half and split into 2 parts at 18 weeks. Since I had no bleeding from 18 weeks and now I have no hemorrhage the rest must have been reabsorbed by my body.

So good luck to everybody, I'll check back in every now and again and see how everyone's doing!!

Lots of love :kiss:


----------



## Starry Night

That's fantastic!! I'm so pleased for you.

And please stick around. Everyone else seems to be graduating from this group and I'm still stuck waiting around...


----------



## vanillastar

hope19 that is great! So glad you got such good news!! :happydance:


----------



## CamoQueen

Wow, great news hope19! Congrats!


----------



## sjbaby

Hey guys welcome to the group new ladies hope you get some reassurance from the forum,glad your feeling better imperfected and fab news hope 19.

Went for a U/S today great news sch has started to shrink  not by much yet but have been discharged from EPAS and will go for 1 more scan in a fortnight, tried to find out the sex had its legs crossed hopefully it will show us next time xx


----------



## PAgal

That's awesome news, hope19, thanks for sharing!! That gives us all hope. That seems like a pretty short time for it to clear up after being so large so that's music to our ears 

Welcome, glenoak girl! Sorry to hear about your SCH but your doc is right, they are very common and seem to usually end just fine. Some women never get any bleeding at all and only find out from u/s so yes they do absorb within the body (most actually resolve this way I'm told). If they are near the cervix it seems they tend to bleed out which is why you'll hear many of us talking about the brown (old) blood we get for weeks at a time.


----------



## stephybump2be

Hi all

Not posted here since 32wks pregnant. Diagnosed with sch last march and it disappeared at 16wks (after growing a few times n scaring us silly).

Just wanted to let you guys know that most pregnancies end in a healthy baby, and I was lucky enough to give birth to my darling daughter, Sophie, on 22/10/10. I know there are also some really sad stories here as i read every thread back then and cried a lot of tears for those who lost their precious babies, and fear for my own little one. 

But there are more positive outcomes than negative ones, and I wish all of you the best of luck. Keep supporting each other - i know what a lifeline it can be.

Steph x


----------



## Starry Night

Thanks for checking in. Congrats on your princess!


----------



## glenoakgirl

Thanks for the welcome PAgal. Are all sch's placed differently? Mine is behind the placenta.


----------



## PAgal

I don't recall the location of mine when I found out about it because at the time I didn't know that it mattered, but last time I asked a specialist who had stopped in for just a few minutes and he responded that it doesn't really matter where. Maybe he didn't understand what I was asking, because I hear a whole lot of ladies on here talking about behind the placenta, etc. My doc said it depends more on the size in comparison to baby and if it reabsorbs (which he said they usually do). I am going to ask more about this at my appt. Thursday tho so I'll let you know!


----------



## CamoQueen

I actually read about different hematomas and there are three places you generally find them -- subchorionic, the most common, is behind the edge of the placenta and extends around the sac, retroplacental is directly behind the placenta, and preplacental, the least common, is in front of the placenta (so, inside the sac).:thumbup:


----------



## inperfected

Yeah, that's right camo...

Mine is right beside the cervix and not actually sure if it's touching the edge if the placenta at all at this stage. 

Also, I know my mums placenta was only 50% the size of normal with me and though I was only 5lb, I wa healthy, so even more than 25% use can be lost without distasterous consequences. :)


----------



## inperfected

Well, milestones are good aren't they? 

I've been spotting non stop for 8 weeks today - and baby is still perfectly fine :) praise God! (literally!!)


----------



## PAgal

Thanks, Camo, I'm actually going to stop in to my doc's office and get a copy of my u/s reports on the bleeds and see how they have it written up. They tell us all "SCH" but maybe they are just being general, who knows. When I am at the doc's I always get the feeling they are trying to keep me from worrying and therefore are giving me the least amount of medical details possible (but since it's MY medical record I can get a copy of everything!!


----------



## Starry Night

My sch seems to be the one from behind the edge of the placenta.

inperfected - I agree about the milestones. The next one I have given myself is reaching viability which I think is 24 weeks. So two more weeks to go. The one after that is 32 weeks. Sort of arbitrary but I figure being at least 8 months pregnant is good.


----------



## glenoakgirl

Thanks guys. I often wonder also about the amount of information they don't give. My actual OB/GYN is out sick and her partner is seeing me. I am not real crazy about her but she will do until my doc comes back. She always seems in a hurry. I am the kind of person who wants to know the truth, don't sugar coat it, tell it how it is. I guess its all a waiting game.

Great news to hear the sch is gone!!!


----------



## Starry Night

I'm the same. The more minimal the information I'm given, the more I can imagine the worst. If I get the hard, honest truth then I can more willingly believe the doctor when he says not to worry. If all the doctor says is "it's probably fine" then I worry!! That's what I really appreciated about the specialist I saw. He didn't sugar-coat anything and gave me the gory details. So when he said, "odds are very good your baby will be completely fine" I believed him! Lifted a HUGE weight off my shoulders. I still worry, of course, but I'm not wallowing in it.


----------



## glenoakgirl

Thats great to have such a good doc. I really can't wait for mine to come back. I do believe if we are told the facts we can deal with it better, otherwise we kill ourselves with the what if's.


----------



## nikad

hope19 said:


> Hello haven't posted for a while (been busy with work etc since I was told by a consultant at 18 weeks that it was ok to go back to work, despite the hem) but I have just caught up with the posts. Glad new ladies have found this site, I have found it really supportive and informative when I've needed it and inperfected really happy your baby is ok after your recent bleed!
> 
> Just wanted to share some *good news* and give others encouragement..I had a scan today (was moved from friday) and the baby is 21 weeks, super healthy, measuring nearer 22 weeks and.....
> 
> NO SIGN OF THE HEMORRHAGE!!!!! IT'S GONE!!!!:happydance:
> 
> For those that don't know and are interested:- I started bleeding at 14 weeks, two big red gushes then bleed red for about a week then bleed brown for about 2 weeks, had severe pain one night that lasted 30 mins and then the bleeding stopped.
> 
> Then hem got twice as big by 16 weeks - 9.8cmx3cm then reduced by half and split into 2 parts at 18 weeks. Since I had no bleeding from 18 weeks and now I have no hemorrhage the rest must have been reabsorbed by my body.
> 
> So good luck to everybody, I'll check back in every now and again and see how everyone's doing!!
> 
> Lots of love :kiss:

Awesome news! Congratulations! Hope you get to fully enjoy this pregnancy now :happydance:


----------



## nikad

Some clarification: Upon reading and researching, Drs refer to the chorion ing the first tri and only start referring to the chorion as placenta onn the early second tri. There are some statistical differences in the outcomes of subchorionic or retrochorionic hematomas vs retroplacental hematomas. The placenta is fully formed and functional around week 18, I assume this is why Drs say most hematomas resolve by then.


----------



## CamoQueen

Starry Night said:


> I'm the same. The more minimal the information I'm given, the more I can imagine the worst. If I get the hard, honest truth then I can more willingly believe the doctor when he says not to worry. If all the doctor says is "it's probably fine" then I worry!! That's what I really appreciated about the specialist I saw. He didn't sugar-coat anything and gave me the gory details. So when he said, "odds are very good your baby will be completely fine" I believed him! Lifted a HUGE weight off my shoulders. I still worry, of course, but I'm not wallowing in it.

I totally get that! The woman doing my gender scan said I had a hematoma (week and a half ago) but I haven't had an in-depth scan yet or spoken to a specialist about it, so all I have are these vague ideas and my mind goes to awful places.:wacko: I can't wait to know just how worried I should be, exactly where it is, how big it is, etc. The not knowing is the WORST!


----------



## PAgal

I tell you what, I get so frustrated with doctors--I just picked up my reports today, just so I can better understand the SCH and to develop better questions for the specialist Thursday, and get this-- according to one of my FIRST u/s's (on 1/21/11, for my 1st tri screening and nuchal test), less then 2 weeks before my SCH was found, there was a problem and I was NEVER told about it. The report is difficult for me to understand and may not be a big deal, but the hospital doing the u/s clearly stated twice in the report that follow-up is recommended at the hospital. I'm thinking it was just stuffed in my file at my ObGYN's and they never even read the dang thing. Here's some of what it says...

"The myometrium is diffusely cystic (meaning full of cysts!!), particularly in the lower uterine segment, suggesting the presence of venous varicosities...They are much more prominent than is usually seen. Reevaluation of the myometrium, as well as the placental insertion site in approximately 4 weeks, at Magee Hospital under physician guidance is recommended." 

So I'm thinking, without the medical background to fully understand what all this means, that this may have been the CAUSE of my SCH?! I looked up what the myometrium is and "It's main function is to induce uterine contractions." Maybe it was nothing and my OB Gyn decided so, but I highly doubt it because I know they would have sent me for follow-up just to cover their own [email protected]@es. My mom is a retired nurse and understood the language but she didn't exactly specialize in women's reproduction so doesn't know what it means either, but is also suspicious it's related to my SCH. The docs I saw after this for u/s's clearly had never read this report. I am pretty ticked about this, but I'm going to ask the specialist Thursday.

Any thoughts?


----------



## ginamurr

Joining you ladies - I was told yesterday that my ultrasound from last week showed a small SCH. Today, I had dark red spotting. It came and went quickly. Still, the doctor had me come in for an internal and an ultrasound.

My cervix was closed and everything seemed normal. The ultrasound showed the baby is fine, heartbeat is strong (151 BPM) and everything looks good. The ultrasound tech could not see the site of the hematoma. So, I am guessing that is a good thing?

So - I am trying to take it easy but, of course, my LO and my husband BOTH have stomach viruses today. So, I was taking care of them all night. Lovely!


----------



## vanillastar

Hope you girls are doing good. ginamurr welcome. So sorry about your scare, but you will find lots of support here. 

I had my appt today and we heard the heartbeat with the doppler. I go on the 21st for another ultrasound to check my sch. Just wanted to let you girls who are wondering know that I asked my dr about the pelvic rest and I don't have to be on it anymore. So it apparently does vary depending on your dr. But I havent had any bleeding since my initial gush so that may have something to do with it too.


----------



## glenoakgirl

welcome Gina but on the other hand sorry you are here:) Please God all will be ok and its just another hurdle we have to get over during our journey.

I spotted on Sunday, just a tiny little bit and have had nothign before that or since then. I am taking it easy. 

Vanillastar, great on hearing your little ones hb:) It must have been awesome!


----------



## glenoakgirl

ok,so no cramps or bleeding...... wheres the ball and when will it drop:)


----------



## Starry Night

glenoakgirl said:


> ok,so no cramps or bleeding...... wheres the ball and when will it drop:)

Hopefully never! My last bleed at 14 weeks seemed to come out of nowhere. The other gushes had crampy and spotty warnings. It can really set one on edge.

About 28 hours until my next scan and I'm starting to get nervous now. I had been feeling confident things would be OK as I've been feeling so much better and baby is so active and strong but now that it's here...:wacko: So much is riding on the outcome. Obviously, my little guy's life is the most important but DH got a job out west and we need to get the all-clear so we can move before baby comes. My sick benefits have already run out, DH's unemployment runs out next month and we found a house but to make it work we need to get it soon!


----------



## glenoakgirl

I am the same, I always feel ok until right before the scan...I think we are all like that. Please God all will be fine!!! Hopefully u get the all clear and you get on yoru way too. How exciting is that!

Good luck hun!


----------



## jordeliz

Keeping my fingers crossed that you get the all clear to move on with things! Being a military wife I have moved a LOT (I haven't had to move while pregnant though!). As much work as it is, I always find the starting new part to be sort of uplifting. And with your little guy on the way, hopefully you guys will find you are starting a new, happier chapter of your lives.


----------



## Starry Night

My husband is a pastor so that also involves a lot of moving. This is my first time moving away from my hometown so I'm a bit nervous how I'll handle leaving family and friends (especially my nephew and niece) but I try to focus on the positive. We're moving to an area with a lower cost of living so we can get a family home cheaper than our current starter home. Also, we'll be able to afford to live off dh's income so I can stay home with the kids. We won't be rich but it should work.

Baby is kicking around this morning as if trying to reassure me he's fine. Good thing too. I'm feeling especially achey and heavy 'down there' this morning.


----------



## inperfected

Exciting to feel the kicking and I hope all goes amazing at the scan *hugs*

Actually a question about movement! does a SCH make people feel movement less? I'm just asking cos my little one is literally cocooned, one side sch, one side placenta, so just a wondering thought really!


----------



## inperfected

Exciting to feel the kicking and I hope all goes amazing at the scan *hugs*

Actually a question about movement! does a SCH make people feel movement less? I'm just asking cos my little one is literally cocooned, one side sch, one side placenta, so just a wondering thought really!


----------



## CamoQueen

Starry Night, good luck with the scan!:hugs: I have my scan tomorrow, too, and I am on pins and needles! I will pray that we both get the good results we want and need.:thumbup:


----------



## PAgal

Good luck on the upcoming scans, ladies!!

I had my appt. today with the specialist, the doc was awesome and took lots of time talking to me and answering my questions. Good news-- my bleed has gone way down!! I didn't get the measurements yet but he says it's about 2.5 teaspoons now, about the size of a thumb. He said I may still be bleeding some inside because I've been losing so much brown blood for 3 weeks now, more than the size of the bleed initially was. But I'm losing more than I'm gaining so that's good. 

I do have a dynamic cervix though, which if I understand it right is mainly caused by the bleeding so that may resolve later. He said it's not a concern until the 3rd tri because my contractions now caused by the bleeding can't affect the whole uterus like a real contraction would. So basically, I'm in the clear until 28-32 weeks or so, as far as the cervix issue.

So he said I will be "high-risk" my entire pregnancy due to the bleed and the cervix issue, but I am still very happy with today's results!


----------



## PAgal

Btw, I know we've all discussed the bed rest vs. taking it easy on here, so thought I'd share what the perinatologist said today. He said there isn't any clear evidence that bedrest helps with SCH (he may not have been including the very enormous ones, not sure), but there was a recent study done in Israel this past few months that has been a topic of discussion within his specialty--basically, it showed that women who take it easy and decrease their activity DO have better outcomes. He admitted this was a very small study but he thought it was worth mentioning nonetheless and that it does have some merit. 

He made one more good point (sorry this is getting long, lol--that when we are losing blood thru the cervix, the cervix is obviously weakened and not completely closed (otherwise the blood wouldn't be draining), so if blood can come out, infection can get in. That's the main reason for the no sex/ no objects of any kind in the V area. He said just normal bacteria that is not normally harmful can get in and cause inflammation, etc. His recommendation was no sex until 10-13 days after being symptom-free (bleeding-free).

Just wanted to pass this info on in case anyone else can use it too!


----------



## CamoQueen

Yay, congrats on the good scan news, PAgal!:happydance:


----------



## Starry Night

Congrats on the good news, PAgal! And thanks for passing on that info. Kind of nervous about the cervix info. When I've had my gushes the ER doctor would give me an internal and each time I was told it was closed. So confusing...wonder if it could open then close? Or be just open enough to let out blood but look closed to the naked eye? Something to ask the specialist when I see him tomorrow.

Just 12 1/2 hours until my scan...


----------



## PAgal

Starry night, he did say it was closed, he just meant that it obviously has to be open some in order for the blood to leak out. Didn't mean to worry you!! 

good luck at the scan tomorrow!


----------



## inperfected

Hoping the sch won't bleed tonight... Our cats been gagging all day by the looks of it and been really upset (won't go near hubby - her best friend and agitated)... I've tried not to be stressed but I am rather... We have had her t the vet right now getting X-rays an tat as we thinktheres something in her throat, but will kno soon... Ugh I hate this!!


----------



## inperfected

Well, X-rays done... They think she has gastro so been taken home and we are shutting up the cat door at the moment... Ugh, at least we don't have to put her down which is what we thought initially...


----------



## Starry Night

inperfected, glad your kitty doesn't seem to have anything too serious. Hope she feels better soon.

Just got back from my scan and it's GREAT news!! The bleed is completely gone and my abruption has healed. :happydance: It's not back to functioning capability but has scarred. The specialist said my placenta is still working properly and as my baby is measuring on the big side it's clear he's getting the nutrients he needs. Also, my blood tests to see if I have a clotting disorder have come back negative!

The only cause for concern is my one uterine wall seems to be not delivering as much blood as it should (the other is fine) which could potentially lead to reduced growth in the future. The specialist said the risk is minimal as everything else is exactly as it should be but I'm going back in a month for another scan just to make sure.


----------



## PAgal

That's wonderful, congrats Starry Night!! I bet you are soooo relieved! My doc also mentioned the reduced growth but said it's not a worry til into 3rd tri, when they have the growth spurt, so we can enjoy things for awhile now at least without so much worry So glad to hear that the evil SCH hasn't affected baby, that's fabulous!


----------



## PAgal

Inperfected, glad to hear kitty is going to make it, that's a huge relief for you and hubby I'm sure


----------



## CamoQueen

Congrats on the wonderful news, Starry Night, that's awesome!:thumbup:

So I had my scan this morning. They took forever taking all of the pictures, but finally told me that baby is perfect (they were doing an echocardiogram because of the Lexapro I was taking early in pregnancy) and everything looks great with him. He's measuring right on schedule! 

The doctor came in and spoke to me. He called the area of blood a placental lake, rather than a hematoma. It was on the surface of the placenta, near the cord insertion. The tech couldn't measure it because apparently it kept changing shape (?), but from one measurement she tried it was 3.5 cm by 1.2 cm, so it didn't seem huge. It looked exactly the same as it did 2 weeks ago, actually. He was super, super laid back about it, said that it shouldn't cause any bleeding or problems at all. He told me that I didn't have to do anything differently, be on pelvic rest, etc. I'm going back in a month for another scan, but he told me if that scan goes well that I will be fine to go on the road trip/anniversary trip that DH and I had planned for April a while back.:thumbup:

So basically, I'm happy. Baby is perfect, no problems, and the doctor didn't seem to think that the lake was an issue. I am confused, however, with the difference between a placental lake and a preplacental hematoma. I asked if the fluid was blood to which he replied "I don't know, we'll probably never know"...:shrug: But I didn't see a difference appearance-wise between the fluid on my placenta and the images I've seen of preplacental hematomas, so I don't know how he distinguished the two. From what I've read preplacental hematomas tend to be near the cord insertion, which mine was. They are on the surface of the placenta, which mine was. So how does it differ...? I wish I had thought to ask!:dohh:

Still, happy day!:happydance:


----------



## Starry Night

CamoQueen - I'm so happy to hear your scan went well too! I would also be confused by the difference in terms. I guess it is because they don't know if it's fluids or blood? Today the specialist mentioned something about water -- he said "the water must be gone" when referring to the damaged placenta becoming scar tissue. So I guess it's possible for other fluids besides blood to collect. Strange things, our bodies are.

I think my baby got an echocardiogram as well because the technician spent a loong time measuring the heart and zooming in on it and I could see the blood flowing through the chambers (it was coloured in blues and reds on the monitor). I also got to see the blood flowing through the umbilical cord. It was pretty neat.

Congrats once again on your excellent scan! What a relief! Yay!


----------



## CamoQueen

Starry Night said:


> CamoQueen - I'm so happy to hear your scan went well too! I would also be confused by the difference in terms. I guess it is because they don't know if it's fluids or blood? Today the specialist mentioned something about water -- he said "the water must be gone" when referring to the damaged placenta becoming scar tissue. So I guess it's possible for other fluids besides blood to collect. Strange things, our bodies are.
> 
> I think my baby got an echocardiogram as well because the technician spent a loong time measuring the heart and zooming in on it and I could see the blood flowing through the chambers (it was coloured in blues and reds on the monitor). I also got to see the blood flowing through the umbilical cord. It was pretty neat.
> 
> Congrats once again on your excellent scan! What a relief! Yay!

Thanks! All I could find online as far as a difference is that lakes don't clot, they either go away, stay the same, or get bigger. However, they rarely have an effect on the baby!:thumbup: I'm a little nervous because it's near the cord but the doctor said he saw a woman who had the cord directly over a lake and her baby was fine. 

But yes, I am so happy, isn't this a wonderful day?:happydance:


----------



## nikad

Starry Night I am so happy that you finally got good news!!! You are now going to feel much more relieved :)


----------



## jordeliz

Starry NIght and CamoQueen, so happy for you both!


----------



## Starry Night

Just annoyed I forgot to ask the specialist if we could start having sex again. lol! I see my OB in about 2 weeks so I can ask him. Though I might wait until the follow up with the specialist a few weeks after that.


----------



## CamoQueen

Starry Night said:


> Just annoyed I forgot to ask the specialist if we could start having sex again. lol! I see my OB in about 2 weeks so I can ask him. Though I might wait until the follow up with the specialist a few weeks after that.

If I hadn't thought to ask I think my husband would have exploded. Or at least his penis would have!:haha:


----------



## PAgal

CamoQueen, congrats!! It's great to read so much good news on here lately 

I can't help you with the confusion on the terms, but another thing I remember my doc saying that stuck in my head is that at this point in pregnancy we can lose 50% of the placenta without any negative consequences!


----------



## nikad

Congrats to you too CamoQueen!


----------



## nikad

PAgal said:


> CamoQueen, congrats!! It's great to read so much good news on here lately
> 
> I can't help you with the confusion on the terms, but another thing I remember my doc saying that stuck in my head is that at this point in pregnancy we can lose 50% of the placenta without any negative consequences!

PAgal, I tried to find more info on the varicosities that you mentioned a couple of days ago and couldn´t find much. I do remember my OB mentioning he had a patient that gave birth and that she had a lot of that not just in her uterus but also vaginal, I will ask him in 10 days when I see him. Chances are that they could have caused the bleed or contributed as they are originated by a blood circulation deficit as far as I know. Did you get any word on that?


----------



## PAgal

Hi Nikad,

I had asked the u/s tech about it and she said she did see that report, she just said that in early pregnancy that sometimes shows like that. Then when I finally saw the doc I completely forgot to ask him! He was pretty thorough tho so I think he would have mentioned it if it were important at all.

Thanks for thinking of me, and if your doc has anything to say about it I'd love to hear it


----------



## Starry Night

CamoQueen said:


> Starry Night said:
> 
> 
> Just annoyed I forgot to ask the specialist if we could start having sex again. lol! I see my OB in about 2 weeks so I can ask him. Though I might wait until the follow up with the specialist a few weeks after that.
> 
> If I hadn't thought to ask I think my husband would have exploded. Or at least his penis would have!:haha:Click to expand...

My DH is OK because I have found other ways to take care of him. :winkwink: Also, he takes super good care of me and wouldn't have let me do anything even though I tried to talk him into it on several occasions. :haha:

nikad, good luck with your next appointment!


----------



## sara1786

I've been in the hospital for the last 30 hrs, when I first came in they thought possibly I was having appendicites (sp?!) Bc of all my pain & bleeding. they've done so many tests... they ruled that out just about an hr ago but did see SCH on the ultrasound. However, I measured 7+3 with a heartbeat of 145!!! My last pregnancy ended before a heartbeat, so I'm ecstatic :) 
They gave me a 50% chance of miscarriage, but it sounds like the hemmorage usually dissolves on its own if the baby is healthy/strong...??!! Im hoping for the best & good luck to everyone with this same issue; I would not wish this fear on anyone


----------



## Starry Night

Hi sara!

The 50% statistic is given to anyone who has vaginal bleeding in the First Trimester. But if that bleeding is actually coming from the sch I'd say your odds are probably more highly in your favour. And a heart beat of 145 is fantastic!

Generally, I think the baby's chances also depend on the location and size of the clot/bleed. But yes, they usually resolve themselves. Some of us have had major bleeds and cramps for extended periods of time and yet our babies our still doing well. I even got an abruption (placenta tear from the uterus) which can be one of the complications but now that has healed and my clot is FINALLY gone after 22 weeks.

Please continue to come here with your questions and worries. Encouragement and positive thinking will help you get through the dark days.

:hugs:


----------



## PAgal

Sorry to hear about your recent experience, sara1786, but glad to see baby is doing well. Like Starry Night said, any bleeding that early is often associated with miscarriage but it certainly doesn't mean that the SCH will cause one. In fact, my docs and the specialist told me that it's bleeding in the 2nd tri and after that typically has the bleaker outcome and that bleeding in 1st tri doesn't cause as much alarm and is fairly common. Most SCH's absorb and go away even for those of us farther along, so keep up the positive thinking and I hope all is well at your next appt.

Do you have a follow-up ultrasound scheduled?


----------



## nikad

The 50% chance of mc is before you are done with first tri and if you have sch? It is my first milestone today as I will be 13 weeks tomorrow and I desperately need something positive to hold on to. I am having yet another ultrasound on thursday along with nuchal scan, so i am really scanxious about both the sch and the NT 

sara1786: a heartbeat puts some more odds in your favor ;)


----------



## Starry Night

I believe the 50% does refer to bleeding in the First Trimester as bleeding in Second Trimester generally has other causes. I haven't heard the stats on bleeding in second trimester but I imagine that with sch the bleeding can transfer over from first to second trimester. I certainly had some overlap and the internal bleed continued to at least 18 weeks (at my 20 week scan the technician already thought it was just old stuff in there though I never got an official diagnosis at the time)


----------



## inperfected

I've read studies that state an approximate 20% chance of miscarriage with sch. It's definitely not 50% though. After 12 weeks the risk of mc decreases simplybecause the first tri mc risk is higher (due o chromosomal problems).

Sara, please don be concerned if the sch hasn't gone down on the next scan. Our ones gone down slightly, then gotten bigger a couple of times and that. I was diagnosed with one just over 6 weeks ago (at 8 weeks). 

Also, if you can go on bedrest, then definitely try to as a lot (if not all?) have found it to help significanty. Did they give you the measurements of the sch or whether it was small or moderate?


----------



## sara1786

inperfected said:


> I've read studies that state an approximate 20% chance of miscarriage with sch. It's definitely not 50% though. After 12 weeks the risk of mc decreases simplybecause the first tri mc risk is higher (due o chromosomal problems).
> 
> Sara, please don be concerned if the sch hasn't gone down on the next scan. Our ones gone down slightly, then gotten bigger a couple of times and that. I was diagnosed with one just over 6 weeks ago (at 8 weeks).
> 
> Also, if you can go on bedrest, then definitely try to as a lot (if not all?) have found it to help significanty. Did they give you the measurements of the sch or whether it was small or moderate?

the OB told me it was "significant in size" so i'm not sure what that means. the OB i spoke to yesterday seemed more worried than the ones i talked to today. the OB i talked to this afternoon told me that she thinks the bleeding is somewhat of a good sign b/c it means the clot is draining itself from behind the placenta. we'll have to see. 

thank you for your encouragement. i will keep you posted!!


----------



## Starry Night

The internet ate my post! Can't remember what I wrote either. grrrrr....


----------



## glenoakgirl

scan at 4pm today....no bleeding at all. I spotted last Sunday, Imean a tiny amount not even worth mentioning. Thats all I have had. I am very anxious....God is good though and I passed it over to him:)


----------



## Starry Night

Sometimes that is all you can do. I credit Him for my healing. I hope you don't have any more bleeding! Good luck with your scan.


----------



## PAgal

Hope the scan goes well, Glenoak!


----------



## glenoakgirl

thanks hun!!! Little one would NOT sit still...way too funny. I of course got all teary. My dh was the same. Measures 2 day ahead, heart rate 165...and as active as anything. I didn't see the doc but the tech sounded so positive, she said relax and enjoy your pregnancy. As long as the baby is growing on track and so on.....very happy, go back next week for my original appt.


----------



## sara1786

glenoakgirl said:


> thanks hun!!! Little one would NOT sit still...way too funny. I of course got all teary. My dh was the same. Measures 2 day ahead, heart rate 165...and as active as anything. I didn't see the doc but the tech sounded so positive, she said relax and enjoy your pregnancy. As long as the baby is growing on track and so on.....very happy, go back next week for my original appt.

Ooh I am so happy for you!!! I can only hope this is what my future holds!! Hope the rest of your pregnancy is without incident!!


----------



## glenoakgirl

aww thanks hun! I will pray for a happy and healthy next few months for you and all of us. I pray it continues without incident for all of us. Keep positive and take good care of yourself.


----------



## PAgal

That's wonderful news!! I am so happy for you!


----------



## glenoakgirl

thanks sweetie!!!


----------



## Starry Night

Congrats on the good scan!


----------



## inperfected

Has anyone had times when it feels like they are flooding, but they've just lost about 10-15ml of brown blood, not red? It's happened about 5times today and I know old blood is a good thing, but I hate it as it's so fluidy and freaks me out everytime. Happened quite a few times now even before my last ultrasound (which was slightly bigger than the others). I'm over it and got 1.5 weeks til next midwife appt, and about 5-6 weeks til next scan...


----------



## Starry Night

I can feel like I'm flooding with regular discharge. Freaks me out! Yesterday, I felt a huge, warm and gloopy gush and was convinced it was blood. Nope. Just the clear stuff. Some days are just wet days and it brings back bad memories of my bleeds. I know I have the all-clear on my sch and abruption but it's hard to break myself of those fears.


----------



## PAgal

I'm not sure what the fluid is but I had a lot with my brown blood too. Reading the 2nd tri forums was making me paranoid it was amniotic fluid but it must not have been, my fluid level was normal at my u/s's. I have no idea what all the fluid was, it wasn't discharge, it was only with the brown blood, but it must have been normal. If you get concerned tho, ask the midwife.


----------



## Starry Night

My brown bleeds were liquidy. Some of my red spotting was too. Not really sure what that was all about.


----------



## LittleStars

Hey girls, I'm not sure where to start but it would be so nice to have some support from people who are going through the same thing. I had my first bleed at 6w4d, only for maybe 20 minutes of red blood and then just brown. I was so scared but had an US the next day and the babies were measuring consistently with where they should be and had grown well since the previous scan a week earlier. Both heartbeats were found and I was feeling better despite my RE telling me I had a small SCH pooling near the cervix. Then a week later I had another bleed, again for maybe 20 minutes and then back to brown but two days later I had another scan and the babies once again were growing and the HB's were even stronger. The US didn't show anything particular. My RE decided to release me to my OB but my first appointment isn't until March 29th. In the meantime my RE told me that he could see me until I was 10 weeks along and to call if I had any concerns but no further appointments were planned. The brown gunky blood stopped almost immediately after that appointment and I was feeling good and all was well with the world. Despite the brown gunky spotting returning when I wiped I was starting to feel more comfortable being pregnant and starting to consider telling my DD we're expecting so she could go tell the rest of the world. But.... last night at 8w4d I had another fresh red bleed, this time with a clot that was the size of a nickle and I was freaked! I thought I was done with this. I went to bedrest immediately and the bleeding stopped after again 20 minutes, back to brown stuff. My RE's office is closed today but I left a message so I can maybe get in for another US soon before I'm at 10 weeks. I hate going through this. It was so hard for me to get pregnant (IVF and ICSI) and meanwhile my sister is pregnant too and literally only a few days ahead and she is just breezing through her pregnancy. I hate that I'm so scared to emmbrace being pregnant because I keep thinking 'what if..?'

Anyway.. that's me in a nutshell.. I'm going to try and read back a few pages and see what I can learn from your experiences and see if I can get to know some of you.


----------



## glenoakgirl

sorry to hear all that. I think a lot of us feel the same way. We want to embrace our pregnancies but are scared to. Stress as I have learned the hard way is such a killer. Try and toss the negative scary thoughts and deal with one day at a time. If each day is another along in your pregnancy then it is a blessing. Put your trust in the man above, he has the higher power. I have. I sit and think of the good stuff that will happen when my baby is born, instead of thinking what this means or that means. I would go to the ER, it willease your mind and you will see your beautiful babies.

Keep us posted and keep your chin up, the babies need their mommy to stay positive and strong:)


----------



## Starry Night

Aw, hun. :hugs: Sorry that you have to go through the worries of a sch. Passing clots can be normal with sch and since it seems the bleeding has stopped it may be safe to assume it was from that and not from the babies. If you ever get really scared it may be worth getting checked at the emergency.

I first passed some pea-sized clots at about 6 and 7 weeks. At 9 weeks I lost a clot the size of my hand! After that the clots stopped but I did have another huge bleed at about 14 weeks - each gush lasted several hours. Only my bleed at 9 weeks was accompanied by any pain.

The stress is killer as the not-knowing is sooo tough. I have cried many times over this pregnancy. But now it looks like I'm on my way to a normal, healthy pregnancy. The girls who joined at the same time I did have left with a clean bill of health quite some time ago. Odds are yours will resolve too.

And congrats on the twins! How exciting!


----------



## ashley2pink

Great news StarryNight!!! Thats exciting! So are you done with bed rest? 
And about the leaking thing I felt that with my pregnancies. With my 1st baby I did have a leak in my amniotic sac, but it was obvious. I really should have known and even told my Dr but he told me it was nothing, so I went on as usual for 8 days before deciding to get checked at Labor and Delivery. I was 35w5d when I got checked. But, you will know when it happens. I leaked several times a day and it was pure liquid and would just about leak through to my pants. With my 2nd daughter there were several times I worried that my waters were leaking, because I would get quite a bit of watery discharge that would leave me feeling pretty wet. It never was my waters, but I do remember thinking, was it like this when my waters were leaking? But trust me, when my waters were leaking it will happen several times throughout the day and literally I could feel it kind of like squirt out. 
Even now last week I wondered for a moment if my waters were leaking lol. I had very watery brown stuff. I think having had it happen in a previous pregnancy I will always freak over watery discharge. It can be hard to tell what is what. And now having a sch that increases my risk of having my waters break early I will worry even more.
I have now been spotting for 5 weeks. Its been brown for 4 weeks(I have been on bedrest 4 weeks now) and I am wondering how can brown last so long! Have any of you had brown stuff this long? Its frustrating and endless. The first time I bled I had the same amount of bleeding, but I only spotted 5 days. But this time its so much longer...There was 2 days where I literally felt like it was gone as I even had clear discharge, but the next morning more brown! Will it ever end? 
I'm not sure whats up with my sch either. I havent had the size checked for 5 weeks(since right before this bleed started). My next app isnt until April 5th


----------



## Starry Night

Sometimes I do feel like I'm wetting myself or taking a bit of a pee. It feels bad but I'm not soaking my panties or anything and some of it's the typical creamy stuff so that feels normal...I do get large wet splotches. I'm seeing my OB next Tuesday so I'll ask him about it then. I am freaking out a bit about how much I'm getting right now.

My OB wrote me off of work for my whole pregnancy and I think I'm going to take advantage of it and take it as easy as possible. I'm starting to do more around the house but I still very easily get tuckered out and if I do too much I get really sick and sore. I don't want to risk another abruption.


----------



## inperfected

Hugs Ashley! 

I've been spotting, or more generally lightly to heavily bleeding for 9 weeks today. I hate the gushing feeling too, but so far it's only been blood, though even at 15 weeks, I've wondered if it's been my waters a couple of times - I think not though which is good... I have had only one day of Normal discharge in that time. But I have had 5 huge bleeds so just hoping for none more... (11 days since the last! - which is good considering the last three were 5 then 7 days apart). It's definitely not a fun journey though :(

I hav midwife appts monthly at this stage, but can get ultrasound whenever the bleeding is heavy again... They don't generally do any scans other than 12 and 20 weeks.


----------



## PAgal

Littlestars, welcome to the group. Hope you can get a scan soon and congrats on the twins!

Ashley, I've been losing brown blood for exactly a month now. My SCH was found Feb. 2nd, and the brown blood started Feb. 12th and has just now this week lessened, with barely any today. My SCH was 105cc (a little over 2 shot glasses), and last Thursday it was down to 2.5 teaspoons. I felt like I lost way more blood than the original amount, because many of the days I soaked pads all day. So depending on how big your SCH was, I'd say it's normal. I loved to see it because I knew it meant the SCH was bleeding out, so that's the good part.


----------



## bobanz

Hello everyone I am so glad to have found this forum. I had gone to the ER on March 5 with a pain in my side I was 6 weeks 3 days the ultrasound showed a sch of 0.8x 0.4. I was in the ER again today 7 weeks 6 days with pain again the ultrasound should the sch at 2.8 x 2.3 x 0.8 now I think that has grown a lot in just over a week but the doctor said it&#8217;s moderate. I have not had any bleeding. Also I can not see an OBGYN until April 18. I am going to start bleeding soon?


----------



## Starry Night

Not everyone with a sch has any visible bleeding. Hopefully, that's the case for you!


----------



## jordeliz

Welcome LittleStars and bobanz. Hope you'll find this group helps you stay positive!

bobanz - just wanted to say I've had very little bleeding with my SCH. I know many of the other ladies on this board have had significant amounts of bleeding but I have only had light spotting on two days since I was diagnosed about 6 weeks ago. Once was the day I went to the ER when they found the SCH and the other was on a day when I overdid things a bit. I think everyone's body (and SCH) is different so I would just try to take things easy until you can get in to see your doctor.

Hope everyone else is doing well. Glenoakgirl - congrats on the scan!


----------



## ashley2pink

Same here Starry..even if/once this heals I will still take it easy. Even if I feel fine and non-achy I will be too worried to just resume normal activity!


----------



## Starry Night

I did start to resume some more activity (not even normal) and I did start to get really sore and achey. I'm still paying for it a few days later. I think I may even blame it for my extra discharge at the moment as it started up after I began moving around a lot.


----------



## bobanz

Thank you all so much for getting back to me. It is so scary to me and I feel like everyone in the medical field really doesn&#8217;t care they just keep telling me &#8220;whatever happens, happens&#8221; I know that it is up to god but they can at least tell me things I should be avoiding. I have found out so much information from reading all you&#8217;re posted. Thank You.


----------



## LittleStars

Thanks for the welcome girls!

Starry - I know what you mean about getting achy from doing much of anything. DH doesn't seem to understand it but at least he could care less that the house is getting messier and messier.

AFM - I got a call back from the RE's office and I guess the admin and RE talked and she won to toss to call me back. Anyway, the doctor reviewed my US from last week and says there were two hemorrhagic cysts seen so that's what that was this last time most likely and I could possibly expect another bleed. Is this the same as the SCH I had before or something new? Mon dieu! 

I guess they aren't concerned or feel like they're done with me so I was not scheduled for an US but told to call if anything else happens. Grrr.. I like seeing my babies on the screen. I does wonders to my psyche to put me at ease. Though, perhaps it's better to stay a little on edge so I don't overexhurt myself. I can't wait until I start seeing my OB. I hate this limbo feeling while transitioning doctors.


----------



## nfs4920

Hi Ladies, I'm new here but have been following all of your stories for a few weeks. This is by far the best forum I've found for SCH issues. Here's my story...

I'm pregnant with twins, 18 weeks tomorrow. I had a very scary bright red heavy river decide to shoot out of me at 13 weeks 6 days. No bleeding before that. ER visit, ruined clothes, scariest night of our lives, the whole nine yards. I was diagnosed with a fairly large SCH. Since then, I've been on bedrest, so one month tomorrow. No work, no cooking, no cleaning, just hanging out with my dogs. 

I've had brown/dark wine colored bleeding (more than just spotting) for the last month straight. It leaks into the toilet, it soaks pads, it does pretty much everything you never want to see when you're pregnant. But my SCH is right below Baby A and right above my cervix...thus, every bit of blood is coming out instead of absorbing back into my body. 

At first I was REALLY scared, now I'm just frustrated more than anything. The biggest risk now is that it could cause my water to break...but so far all is well. I have a doppler at home so I listen to their heartbeats every night and both bambinos are still doing very well :)

Anyway...after that long ordeal...I just wanted to join your group and be an "official" SCH group sufferer. I'm sorry any of us have to go through this, but from what I've read, even with all the bleeding, most have positive outcomes. Thanks for your encouraging words (even though you didn't know I was creeping on the site, ha)

Nicki


----------



## nfs4920

Hi Ladies, I'm new here but have been following all of your stories for a few weeks. This is by far the best forum I've found for SCH issues. Here's my story...

I'm pregnant with twins, 18 weeks tomorrow. I had a very scary bright red heavy river decide to shoot out of me at 13 weeks 6 days. No bleeding before that. ER visit, ruined clothes, scariest night of our lives, the whole nine yards. I was diagnosed with a fairly large SCH. Since then, I've been on bedrest, so one month tomorrow. No work, no cooking, no cleaning, just hanging out with my dogs. 

I've had brown/dark wine colored bleeding (more than just spotting) for the last month straight. It leaks into the toilet, it soaks pads, it does pretty much everything you never want to see when you're pregnant. But my SCH is right below Baby A and right above my cervix...thus, every bit of blood is coming out instead of absorbing back into my body. 

At first I was REALLY scared, now I'm just frustrated more than anything. The biggest risk now is that it could cause my water to break...but so far all is well. I have a doppler at home so I listen to their heartbeats every night and both bambinos are still doing very well 

Anyway...after that long ordeal...I just wanted to join your group and be an "official" SCH group sufferer. I'm sorry any of us have to go through this, but from what I've read, even with all the bleeding, most have positive outcomes. Thanks for your encouraging words (even though you didn't know I was creeping on the site, ha)

Nicki


----------



## Starry Night

I've heard that it's good when the bleed is below the baby/babies. That's how mine was. I was pretty much on complete bed rest until I saw a specialist at 18 weeks. He said that complete bed rest isn't very good either due to blood clots in the legs and lungs, etc and it leaves you weak and increases constipation. So after that I did some mild movements like getting up to get myself a drink or sitting at the computer for more than 10 minutes at a time.

My sch is now officially gone but I'm still sensitive and plan on taking it easy the rest of the pregnancy. Today I'm putting myself on bed rest as I've been busy the past two days. I do lots of reading, crossword puzzles and watching TV. DH isn't working right now so I have him to keep me company and fetch me things when I'm feeling particularly wretched.


----------



## PAgal

Hi Nicki, welcome to the group. Lurkers are always welcome as well, we all did our fair share at 1st I'm sure

Congrats on the twins!! That's wonderful! My SCH was also above the cervix and I lost tons of old blood (I was told anything other than bright red was "old") for a month, and it's just now almost gone most days. And at my last u/s last week, the SCH had gone way down. So I'd bet my next paycheck you'll find yours has too

Do you have a follow-up u/s scheduled? I'd push for one at least every month--they are more for our peace of mind not the doc's, so I would insist on one soon.


----------



## nfs4920

Thanks for the warm welcome ladies! I actually went in last Tuesday just for a check up and it has gone done a little bit, not a ton. My high risk OB told me this is "neither good nor bad." I think he has to say this because the risk of preterm labor is still there, but I consider it good!

Right now I have an u/s scheduled for Monday 3/28 and I believe I'll get one per month (at least) after that. It all depends how my SCH is doing I think. Having twins helps with the frequent u/s too.


----------



## PAgal

The dam things are just stubborn, aren't they?! Hope you get great news on the 28th


----------



## inperfected

Littlestars, congrats!!
https://www.ovarian-cancer-facts.com/hemorrhagic-ovarian-cyst.html there's a desciption of the cyst. I've had them before and whilst they are often painful (not always though!) they rarely have complications :) and baby is perfectly safe I believe unlike with an sch. So glad to hear it isn't one :) by the way, despite the weblink, they are NOT cancerous.


----------



## TTCbaby2011

:hi: I'm new to this forum.

I start having heavy bleeding at 9 weeks and 2 days. I went to the ER they ran some test and sent me home on bed rest until I saw my OB doc.(this was on a Saturday night. The hospital that is in my town does not have no OB ward so they did not do no ultrasound) I saw my OB doc. on Monday, he done a ultrasound and the baby was fine with a heart beat of 174. By than my bleeding basicly stoped. So he said everything fine and sent me home with pelvic rest for a week.Wednesday I started heavy bleeding again( by than my OB doc was on vacation and I was 9 weeks and 6 days) I went to a hospital with a OB ward and the ER doc did a ultrasound telling me the baby was fine. I was sent home on bed rest. The bleeding changed to brown by Friday. So I asked my OB nurse if it would fine if I could go at to eat and run a couple of errands. She said it should be fine since I was only spotting brown blood. By Saturday morning I started bleeding heavy once again with a big blood clot(this was at 10 weeks and 2 days). I went back to the ER the ER doc did a ulatrasound and the baby was doing fine matter of fact she or he was moving around like a jump bean! Once again I had more blood work and was sent home on bed rest. I went to see my OB doc today(10 weeks and 6 days) he did a vaginal ultrasound I found out I have a subchorionic hemorrhage. He said that baby is doing wonderful and growing great!! He said that I was going to bleed some more and that it can last up until 20 weeks. I'm hoping and praying that it clear up before than! He sent me home on pelvic rest and I go back for my next appt April 1st.
I'm so glad that I found this forum. This is the first time I have ever gone through this and I was kind of feeling kind of alone.


----------



## LittleStars

inperfected said:


> Littlestars, congrats!!
> there's a desciption of the cyst. I've had them before and whilst they are often painful (not always though!) they rarely have complications :) and baby is perfectly safe I believe unlike with an sch. So glad to hear it isn't one :) by the way, despite the weblink, they are NOT cancerous.

I'm glad to hear that the newest development isn't more SCH but I hate having yet another new 'issue' to add to the SCH. I guess I'm just hoping that by the time my OB (first appointment isn't until 29th) gets around to an ultrasound I'll get the all clear. That would be bliss. 

Nicki - yay for another twin momma!


----------



## Starry Night

Welcome, TTCBaby! It's great to hear that your baby is doing well. Whenever you feel stressed or worried just hold on to that fact. Your baby is doing well. Not easy, I have to have DH remind me constantly and I technically don't have sch anymore.

20 weeks is pretty average time for it to resolve. At my 20 week scan I was told my bleed looked like "old stuff" but I didn't get this confirmed until my 22 week scan. Around the time the bleed resolved (19 to 20 weeks) I started to feel a lot better, less sore and had more energy. But I still feel more sore and tired than I would normally be so I'm planning to continue my bed rest/taking it easy until baby arrives.

I love that I can hold my niece again. She's only 6 months old but is very heavy for her age so I haven't been holding her. Now for the past week I've been cuddling her again and letting her jump on my lap.


----------



## nfs4920

2 quick questions ladies: 

1. Do/Did any of you feel your SCH? I can feel exactly where it is and it's super achey/painful sometimes. I didn't know if that was normal. My OB said as long as it doesn't change in how much I'm feeling it, it should be ok. But I still think it's weird. 

2. For those of you who bled for over a month like me, did you ever worry about getting a yeast infection? I have to constantly wear a pad and I'm worried with it constantly being moist down there (sorry if TMI) and wiping all the time, I may develop an infection. Any thoughts?


----------



## Starry Night

1. Not sure what you mean by 'feeling' it. Do you mean you can feel a lump from the outside? Of if it's tender? I have consistently had a tenderness on my right side and when I found out about my abruption I asked the specialist if that's what was causing the pain (my placenta is posterior right) and he said I wouldn't be able to feel it. I think the tenderness was just from things not being quite right in there or even ligament pain as the specialist suggested.

2. I worried a little bit as I seem prone to them anyways. But I was avoiding things like intercourse or baths (just had showers) and I made sure to thoroughly wipe after going to the washroom and to change pads every so often even if there was nothing on them. I've only had one yeast infection this pregnancy and that was long after the bleeding stopped.


----------



## nfs4920

Wow thanks for the quick response! I meant feeling a tenderness from the inside, not a lump. My nurse suggested the same thing, ligament pain. But I'm certain that's not it. It's a different feeling, like you said...just the "not right" feeling. And I'm doing the same thing with the pads, I guess I should stop worrying so much. I just feel like I'm always going to the bathroom and wiping myself off. It's getting very annoying. Just out of curiosity, how do you treat a yeast infection if your pregnant?


----------



## nikad

Welcome to all the new girls :) This forum is a good place for support and experience sharing on sch. Congrats Glenoakgirl! Quick update: I got my US and NT yesterday. the NT gave a 1.6 measurement so that is good news, and when I asked the Dr. about the hematoma, she looked and looked and couldn´t see it! :) after 7 weeks of total bed rest and it doubling in size the last time, I just can´t believe it completely yet :) I wonder if I am clear now or if she just couldn´t find it ? I think I will ask my OB for another Us for super reassurance. It was nice to see the baby in motion, and looking so good, I am still scared of getting too attached just in case, but he is already taking my heart :)


----------



## inperfected

If she couldn't see it nikad, I'm betting it's gone, unless it's shrunk to a miniscle size. :) :) :)

Nfs, I am constantly tender too... Tuesday will be my 10th week nonstop spotting (or more bleeding to be honest) and I've not had a yeast infection. I think you just see your doctor an I believe can use a pessary/cream still. 
Do you know the measurements I'd your sch?

I have next midwife appt in 1 week, 3 days :) can't wait! I'm slightly nervous about leaking waters as I've felt a gush or two but only had a wettish pad, no blood - Nd my bladder control is still perfect. But I'll being that up with her... All I want to do is get to 24 weeks at the moment, and at 15+1 I've a wee while to go...


----------



## Starry Night

For yeast infections I think it depends on how far along you are. When I had mine at 21 weeks the OB said I was far enough along to use an over-the-counter medication. He said the Monistat 7-Day Treatment was the best option. I think if you are earlier in your pregnancy you should see your doctor in case you need a special medication that is safe for baby.

Also, eating yogurt is a great way to prevent them or even handle minor ones as it's full of probiotics. I have heard of girls who actually put the yogurt up their yahoos but I could never bring myself to do that! lol

nikad, that's great that they couldn't see the clot! :):) I would still ask for a follow-up though. Not to be a downer, but after my 14 week bleed and emergency ultrasound I was told that everything was clear so I thought that bleed got rid of the last bit. But when I went to the ER with severe cramps at 18 weeks I was told that it was still there and bigger than the last scan. The ER doctor on duty that day actually showed me the report and it referred to the last scan at 14 weeks. So it had been there but my OB told me it was fine. He probably meant it was nothing serious but still....

However, if your doctor actually said she couldn't see it then it probably means it is either gone or shrunk. Yay! 

inperfected, good luck with your next appointment. I've had some wet gushes lately too but yesterday I finally took a closer look and realized it is a milky colour -- not clear -- and fluids would be clear.

My next appointment is on Tuesday. Can't believe I'll have reached viability by then. I honestly thought this time would never come.


----------



## PAgal

nfs- 1) I was very crampy and sore, not in a particular location really (plus I didn't know where the SCH was except on u/s). I was worried about the cramping until the doc explained that bleeding causing cramping, because it's an irritant and the uterus is fighting to get it out.

2) I started to get itchy down there, and didn't want to insert any meds, so I used Vagisil wipes, they are a godsend!! It gave me relief but didn't seem as invasive to me. I quit wearing pads at night, just wore old undies and sweatpants, to allow the area to breath a little (I didn't lose much blood at night until I got up in the a.m.)


----------



## PAgal

Nikad, congrats!! Sounds like it's gone, sure hope so!


----------



## CamoQueen

Nikad, great news on your ultrasound! It has to be either completely gone or teeny tiny. Congrats!


----------



## babyhopes2323

Hello Ladies, ive been guided to this thread by some nice ladies on first tri.

well ive had one episode of some fresh red blood, not enough to bleed into my panties, but defo soaked a tissue.

ive been to the docs and have been diagnosed with a hematoma. its apparently small according to them, seems to be 6.1x2.1 or something and its under the babys sac so i dont know how dangerous it is, but im on progesterone pills thrice daily and im taking a primolut depot injection weekly. im being monitored weekly for improvements.

im supposed to be on bed rest too and the bleeding has stopped, but i do have some brown discharge.

can i be rest assured that it will resolve? doc has asked me to stay positive but i cant help but worry.. some input from you ladies would be lovely thanks. xx


----------



## dairymomma

Went in for my followup ultrasound yesterday but my doc won't call with my results until Monday or Tuesday. The technician showed me the baby, though, and I feel better knowing that there is still a little one in there. Very strong heartbeat of 170-175 and TONS of movement. I'm still nervous because the tech wouldn't tell me if the hematoma is still there, if it's shrunk, or if it's gone because of some law. It's frustrating for me because I know so little about my hematoma except that it's 1-1.5in big and it's behind the placenta. I'm not bleeding but I just had some funny discharge this AM-not brown or red, just different from what I have been having-and I'm having alot of pressure in my lower back and abdomen. Could be growing pains, ligaments stretching, gas bubbles, or any number of things but with my history of m/c, I tend to get nervous about the smallest twinges. I just keep telling myself that it's in God's hands and there isn't anything I can do.


----------



## jbsowers

I also was diagnosed with a SCH last week after I had an episode of strong cramping. No bleeding yet, but doc said I might bleed a little bit. I'm 7 weeks today and I'm not really cramping anymore, just occasionally. We did see a heartbeat at just 6w 1d of 114 and doc said that was good. I was not reccomended any kind of bed rest or anything. Should they have told me something. I'm so scarred to miscarry again as we just lost our baby on 1/21 at almost 11 weeks.


----------



## Starry Night

Welcome to the new ladies. Sorry you have a sch but am glad you've trusted us with sharing your journeys. 

I've heard that most clots resolve themselves around 20 weeks and that was certainly the case with me though I've also heard they can last the whole pregnancy. Most end with a healthy baby though I think some risks of miscarriage or complications are increased though how much is a matter of debate. Just remember that odds are still on your side.

I never got told any details about the clot itself until I went to a children's hospital next city over for an unrelated test (my bloods had come back as high risk for spina bifida...turns out my clot was the reason the results came back high as baby is fine and bleeding can give a false positive...just a warning to you ladies going for prenatal screening) ANYWAYS....the specialist was able to tell me loads about my bleed and my placenta abruption that I didn't even know I had until that point. It was the specialist who made me rest easy that my baby had a very good prognosis and to continue to 'take it easy" though complete bed rest wasn't necessary or even good for me.

I think as long as the baby itself is doing fine you should cling to that whenever you feel crampy or have another bout of spotting. Resting, taking it easy and drinking loads of water definitely helped me.


----------



## laney_bee

Hello everybody. I'm new here, was just dx with a SCH. Am very scared. :(


----------



## inperfected

Hugs to all you new ones. It's a scary journey but so many do come through fine *hugs*

Baby hopes, I'm assuming that measurement is in centimeters? 


I've had a more active weekend as today is 15 days eith no big bleeds, and I so need to start tidying this place up! So tomorrow and today, I'm back in bed. I had another red bleed today, with light flooding and so ugh! It's 7 weeks yesterday since the first big bleed, and still so hoping everything will be clear on my 20wk scan, only 4.5 weeks away now...ugh, stupid pregnancy!!


----------



## babyhopes2323

Hi, no my measurement is in millimeters 

6.1 millimeters height x 2.4 mm width.

the radiologist said that was small and not to worry? but im not sure?


----------



## Starry Night

Sorry you're bleeding again, inperfected. I really hope your sch clears up soon. Maybe you can store up 'points' towards movement. Whenever I knew I had to go somewhere or do something I'd take extra care to rest the days leading up to that so I knew my body would have the energy to handle it. I'd also then give myself the time to recuperate. 

I'm slowly rebuilding my strength and energy. My hope is I'll have enough muscle tone rebuilt that it will minimize the stress my body will go through during labour. I've read that bed rest can make labour and its recovery longer and more difficult. I still can't do much though...especially when compared to how I was pre pregnancy!


----------



## Starry Night

That measurement sounds small. Lots of ladies have had their bleeds measured in cms. I don't know how big my bleed was. I was simply told it was "moderate" out of mild/moderate/severe.


----------



## inperfected

Babyhopes, that measurement is really small so excellent chanc of it clearing up quickly I believe :) :)

In comparion, mine has been 5x5 and 7.5x3.5 at two different times it was measure, and that is in centimetres. 

And yeah starry night, I already do similar thing with resting more if I've done too much activity at all, or resting more for a few days before I have to get out there and do things. The bleed only was literally one tiny flood though yesterday and spotting again, and more lighter bleeding (more than spitting...) over night but much better than I thought it'd be :) energy so far isn't the problem as I so far have enough, it's more that doing things causes big and small bleeds...

And good on you for slowly gaining strength again! :) I think it's totally
Worth it and can't wait to do the same!


----------



## inperfected

Just to let you all know, I've just seen a post from Sara and she lost her baby in the last few days :(


----------



## Birdie Dorf

Hi there. I have a Hematoma.

I had an u/s at 7w4d. They said it is fairly large (we didnt ask the size) but it is likely to resolve.

Babyhopes, seems like we're in the same boat? I never had a major bleed. They seem to think it is the result of implantation. I have light brown discharge and now spotting. Not constantly. 

No bedrest here. Just going back in two weeks for another u/s. Although my situation is not identical to some of yours, it is nice to see there is a group for support. I dont feel alone in my "complication."

Nice to meet you all.


----------



## Starry Night

inperfected said:


> Just to let you all know, I've just seen a post from Sara and she lost her baby in the last few days :(

:cry: So sorry to hear about her loss. Sara, if you read this, I'm thinking of you and your family. :hugs:


----------



## babyhopes2323

Hi birdie dorf, we may be on the same boat as you say, bit surprising they didnt give you measurements on the diagnosis?

im advised to stay on bed rest and it is quite boring, but if it helps, im willing to do anything ! xx

thanks inperfected, that gives me some hope :)

has yours cleared out yet?


----------



## babyhopes2323

can i ask you all a question? with sch, is it tue that it is better to bleed it off than otherwise? i havent had a single bleeding episode and the bleed i had never actually came on to my underwear it was only when i wiped ?

hoping all your sch's shrink within your next scans. xx


----------



## Starry Night

I can't honestly say what's better. I know my big bleeds scared the bejeebers out of me every time. In between gushes I spotted every day. But even after my last gush and after I stopped spotting I still had internal bleeding but that eventually got reabsorbed into my body. I would prefer reabsorption over an actual bleed.


----------



## glenoakgirl

Had my original scan today. LAst week was because of the diagnosis of sch a few weeks back. Baby is doing great. Measuring on target with hb of 165. Sucking his/her thumb and everything. Just beautiful. Doc said all was perfect. I hesitated to ask about the sch as I really do better not knwoing...I asked. Doc said, phu, nothing. Its gone way, way smaller. OMG, I was so excited. She said keep doing what u are doing. I did however ask about me not bleeding and was that a good sign and she said yes. Not bleeding is great. It doesn't mean it is staying in there (obviously not, mine is shrinking) she said, stop worrying and enjoy your pregnancy:)

God is great!!!!


----------



## Starry Night

That's wonderful!! I'm so happy for you!


----------



## nikad

Excellent news Glenoakgirl! Congrats!


----------



## streamfreesia

Hi everyone. I am new to this forum but have been following it for a few weeks. I am 10 weeks 2 days. Had my major bleed at 7 weeks and bleeding tapered off but I have had spitting daily and light cramping ever since. I have a large hematoma that measured 7 cm. then 5 cm.at next 2 visits. I have put myself on bedrest ever since and have limited myself to light activity only such as picking my kids up at school and lite meal prep. I would appreciate any other suggestions you have because the doctors do not give much info. Also this baby was conceived by I.v.f. So far the baby looks fine. I feel bad though because initially we did not tell my 5and 7 year old that I was pregnant because I have had my share of losses and I wanted to protect them in case something happened early in pregnancy. But when I had the bleed we decidedto tell them. I feel bad because they are getting excited and I do not want them to be upset if something happens. Sorry this is so long but I guess I have a lot bottled up.:nope:


----------



## babyhopes2323

thats amazing news glenoakgirl, you give us hope!


----------



## inperfected

That is wonderful news!

Baby hopes, between 8-14 weeks mine changed shape, but hasn't become smaller yet. Most peoples do, but it's because I've had fresh red bleeds (so made the damaged bit bleed again ratherthan the old clot bleeding out. For instance at were 14 I lost 3/4 the clot but by the time I got to the hospital it had filled up the space that had been made...

I understand that old bleeding is no worse than not bleeding, but red bleeding is. 

Aww stream *hugs* I do understand the stress of one that size, but resting as much as you can truly is the best thing... It totally sucks though... Are you having regular ultrasounds? I am not because we don't get them unles you have a big bleed or are high risk, but do wish I coul have one between 14 (last bleed) and 20 weeks!!


----------



## babyhopes2323

im having scans every week, i had lots of dark brown discharge yesterday and im cramping a bit too. not sure about all of this, it is worrying as now im not sure although some say its better to bleed a clot out, others say its great if your not bleeding. im not sure. 

so still a bit worried and ive been dizzy all of today, cant stand still for over 5 min without getting that dizzy feeling.

im being closely monitored and im getting primolut depot injections weekly along with a scan.

those injections are basically progesterone and the doc says it will suppress the bleeding, but im not sure?


----------



## streamfreesia

Imperfected, thanks for your reply. I just wrote a quick reply but it did not go through. Yes I have had an ultrasound every 2 weeks. My o.b. has been good about that. I assume he will continue being that I have the hematoma. Have you asked your o.b. to do an ultrasound for your own piece of mind?


----------



## nfs4920

Babyhopes - try to stay positive. I've been having brown discharge for almost 5 straight weeks and I'll be 19 weeks with my twins on Thursday. My OB didn't put me on any meds and said it's just the clot trying to work its way out. There's not really much we can do except pray and hope for the best. I have been on bedrest the whole time, which I think helps my peace of mind if nothing else. Some days the discharge is very heavy, some days lighter, some days with clots. Don't read too much into it. And the cramping is probably because you're bleeding. Unless you see bright red blood...stay positive and take it as a good thing!

Stream - I'm glad you're being monitored. That's wonderful. I was being monitored a lot more at first. I have an u/s next Monday which will be my first in 3.5 weeks. Yikes! I hope this dumb thing has gotten smaller!

Glenoakgirl - Yeah girl! How exciting! 

Inperfected - How far along are you?


----------



## sjbaby

hey guys a quick catch up haven't been on in a while been for my 20wk scan today (scan number 5) I'm having a girl , sch has grown slightly 83 x 54 x 7 but they are quite happy that this will not cause any problems now at this stage in the pregnancy because compared to the baby this is very small also its not by the placenta, i have not bled for a month either but i dont expect to, had slight cramps but im putting that down to my body making way for baby no more scans now, hope this helps a bit and hope all is well with you guys xx


----------



## babyhopes2323

Hi nfs, I haven't been bleeding at all. Only has a small episode once and that was when I wiped and wasn't enough to soak a pad. I know rest and prayers are the only answer but one can't help but worry..at this time we are supposed to be enjoying our pregnancies .. Thanks for the encouragement. Off to the hospital tomorrow so shall probably have an update but doubt it has shrunk as I had a scan only three four days ago

X


----------



## inperfected

Nfs- I'm 16 weeks tomorrow. 

Stream - I wish I coul get an ob to scan me but here we have midwives and you go to specific scan places for your scans. I'm in new Zealand. 

Baby hopes, I'm not sure they'll prevent sch bleeding but they do help to sustain a pregnancy if you have low prog levels so not a bad thing by any means :) 

Good news sjbaby


----------



## babyhopes2323

yay for your 16 weeks inperfected !!! :)


----------



## Birdie Dorf

Ladies: Lots of brown spotting here. Like drip dropping out once a day when I use the bathroom. I have mood swings about the whole issue. I really appreciate this thread and even when I cant read it, I think about how I am not the only person going through this.

I am seeing my mom this weekend and I wish I were more excited to share the news. I am excited, but it feels scary too. Mom will understand however.


----------



## inperfected

Hugs Birdie... You'll get there, though it really is scary :( Do keep remembering that brown is old blood, not new, so it's not getting worse *hugs*


----------



## Starry Night

:hugs: I spent most of my first trimester lying on the couch with feet up and afraid to even get up to the bathroom. Brown is just old stuff. Sometimes it can go back and forth between old and fresh (red) but even then it's not all bad news. By the time I had my bleed at 14 weeks I just assumed it was from the sch even though I was still scared. You get sort of used to it.

We've all been there. I can't tell you to not be scared as I'd be a hypocrite and we're all going to be scared anyways. Just keep positive and remember that most babies pull through.


----------



## babyhopes2323

thanks for that encouragement starry, birdie, having sch myself, i cant say im not worried, but theres nothing else i can do either. im just praying and hoping it will go away. i have some cramps and some brown yellow discharge and am worried too.. xx but praying that my beanie sticks with me and hoping he/she is a fighter.xx


----------



## Starry Night

Mine has cleared up now so there is definitely hope! I just got the results of my 20 week scan and it appears the bleed was still there at the time but smaller. It was my scan at 22 weeks at another hospital that showed that it had gone. I'm having two more ultrasounds over the next month so those should confirm that's gone. Fingers crossed!


----------



## babyhopes2323

starry, i went to a doc today who said there was no hematoma to be seen on the scan. none at all. so it could have absorbed or healed.. im not sure??

i still have the odd brown coloured discharge but its very vague and only comes if i go looking for it, after a pee.

im off tomorrow to see the doc that told me i had a hematoma to confirm by another scan that what the doc said today was true..

hoping against hope for a positive outcome. xx

congratulations on getting rid of yours x


----------



## vanillastar

Hi girls. I hope you are all doing well.

I had an ultrasound on Monday at 14+1. Just got a call from my ob's office saying that the ultrasound showed that my hematoma has completely resolved!! I am so happy.

I hope those of you are are still having spotting/bleeding get some relief of that soon. I never bled that much. One time a large gush, and then part of a day of brown spotting the day after. But having had a previous miscarriage it scared me to death. I know how frightening it can be and you are all in my thoughts.


----------



## Birdie Dorf

I am having cramping (pretty bad) and I just had a mostly brown clot. the thickest I've had. How long should I expect the cramps to stick around if it is hematoma related? What are your experiences? TMI, but I also feel gassy, so I am having a hard time distinguishing... Any advice would be great. Thanks Ladies.

Babyhopes, such great news! Wondering what the confusion was tho?
All your success stories give me hope!


----------



## Starry Night

I would get cramps that were so bad that I'd be arching my back. I had to get dh to rub the bottoms of my feet really hard to get them to go away. But within the half hour I'd have a bowel movement so I figure that most cramps were related to my constipation. I did get cramps really, REALLY bad when I passed a huge clot at 9 weeks. But that was a fresh clot. The cramps lasted the whole day...starting in the morning and leading up to the passing of the clot in the aftenoon until several hours later. By the time I was told I could still be pregnant (my hcg was over 115, 000) the cramps had stopped.


----------



## inperfected

Baby hopes, I suspect that your hematoma has possibly either bled out or absorbed... The amount of blood in that size hematoma is (overestimating) about 0.02ml so it wouldn't take long... In comparision (as to why bigger ones take so long) to mine on the first scan, yours (using same kinda of formula) is about 6000x smaller than mine, if that makes sense? I think you have every reason and right to get excited :D I'm so happy for you!! 

Congrats Vanilla Star too! It's a week or so of people's SCH's clearing up isn't it? 

Birdie, I get cramps still when I'm bleeding a bit heavier, like normal period ones (keeping in mind I've had endometriosis, so "normal" ones aren't everyones "normal"!)... When I've had heavy heavy bleeding and clots (last time) I from what I gather had pretty much gone into labour, but thankfully stopped (at 14 weeks I hope so!)... But I'm tender constantly still if that makes sense?


----------



## scareddad

​Hi everyone,

Well here's the story. My wife was diagnosed with a SCH at 7w because of a bleed and ultrasound confirmed this. Anyway for the past 10 days she.had finally stopped spotting until yesterday. Yesterday my wife had her 12w ultrasound and everything looked fine as all measurements were good and baby was moving all around. 

Last night my wife started spotting again. Could the ultrasound and all the pushing have caused this? Should we call the.doctor? Oh and it was an abdominal ultrasound.


----------



## inperfected

Sometimes you can spot a little scareddad, and there can be no reason for it, or that a tiniest bit of blood is left over from the SCH (a tiny bit of blood in the uterus is normal). 

If it starts being red, or a heavier bleed, I'd go to the doctor, but if very light and brown, just monitor it and ring your doctor if you feel like you need to. You should be ok I'm prety sure though *hugs*


----------



## Starry Night

Maybe the ultrasound just pressed out whatever little bleed was still there? Sometimes the technicians press down a little hard. My stomach sometimes feels quite tender afterwards. But I really don't think it would cause a new bleed -- just aggravate a pre-existing one.

My bleeding seemed to have stopped at 9 1/2 weeks just after my huge bleed and then I had brown spotting until about 12 weeks. It was actually Christmas Day when I felt brave enough to stop wearing pads. My OB was about to give me the go ahead to return to normal activity when, out of the blue, I got another gusher at 14 weeks. I bled fairly heavily for about 5 or 6 hours and then spotted red for another 4 days and brown for about 1 or 2. So it's possible for the bleeding to stop and start again.

It's a very good sign that baby is measuring good! My baby always seems happy as a clam during the scans and that is so reassuring. And once your wife can feel the movements that will be a big help as well.

If she's just spotting I wouldn't be too concerned. I only went to the ER whenever I had a gush (ie. filled the toilet, etc)


----------



## PAgal

Hello ladies, I have been off the forums for almost a week and have some catching up to do! I made an impulsive move to drive down 400 miles to my nephew's birthday party, then when I got back my internet line was down from a storm!

Welcome to all the new members, and I just saw about Sara's loss, that is just plain terrible. Anybody know where she posted about it so I can look it up?

For some good news, I believe my SCH is gone! It won't be confirmed until tomorrow, but I bled nonstop brown blood (since my SCH was above my cervix) for a month, it slowed last week and now not a drop for several days. On my last u/s it was very small too. I am slowly starting to build up my strength again but not overdoing it of course. I cannot wait to get back to having a normal healthy pregnancy, as I know you all can relate too.


----------



## nikad

vanillastar said:


> Hi girls. I hope you are all doing well.
> 
> I had an ultrasound on Monday at 14+1. Just got a call from my ob's office saying that the ultrasound showed that my hematoma has completely resolved!! I am so happy.
> 
> I hope those of you are are still having spotting/bleeding get some relief of that soon. I never bled that much. One time a large gush, and then part of a day of brown spotting the day after. But having had a previous miscarriage it scared me to death. I know how frightening it can be and you are all in my thoughts.

Conratulations!!!


----------



## nikad

Birdie Dorf said:


> I am having cramping (pretty bad) and I just had a mostly brown clot. the thickest I've had. How long should I expect the cramps to stick around if it is hematoma related? What are your experiences? TMI, but I also feel gassy, so I am having a hard time distinguishing... Any advice would be great. Thanks Ladies.
> 
> Babyhopes, such great news! Wondering what the confusion was tho?
> All your success stories give me hope!

I think that while you have any spotting of any color, you might get cramps. I had a hard time telling whether it was the sch or gas, as I was having a lots of gas. I guess as the bump develops it all feels different, for example when you have to go to the bathroom the feeling is different, I now feel it more on my back and not so much my tummy. Chances are that we are ultra alert hence so many feelings. Also you might get round lig pain. It is tricky indeed, but if no red blood I guess it is fine :)


----------



## nikad

scareddad said:


> ​Hi everyone,
> 
> Well here's the story. My wife was diagnosed with a SCH at 7w because of a bleed and ultrasound confirmed this. Anyway for the past 10 days she.had finally stopped spotting until yesterday. Yesterday my wife had her 12w ultrasound and everything looked fine as all measurements were good and baby was moving all around.
> 
> Last night my wife started spotting again. Could the ultrasound and all the pushing have caused this? Should we call the.doctor? Oh and it was an abdominal ultrasound.

Did you ask the technician about the hematoma? Whether it was visible, size, etc? I know that they are best seen on vaginal U/S. Is the spotting red? If so I would call the doc or go to ER. If it is brown I would stay in bed, with my legs up and drink a lot of water, and see what happens after a few hours. I believe it is possible the pressure moved the clot around hence the spotting.


----------



## nikad

PAgal said:


> Hello ladies, I have been off the forums for almost a week and have some catching up to do! I made an impulsive move to drive down 400 miles to my nephew's birthday party, then when I got back my internet line was down from a storm!
> 
> Welcome to all the new members, and I just saw about Sara's loss, that is just plain terrible. Anybody know where she posted about it so I can look it up?
> 
> For some good news, I believe my SCH is gone! It won't be confirmed until tomorrow, but I bled nonstop brown blood (since my SCH was above my cervix) for a month, it slowed last week and now not a drop for several days. On my last u/s it was very small too. I am slowly starting to build up my strength again but not overdoing it of course. I cannot wait to get back to having a normal healthy pregnancy, as I know you all can relate too.

Welcome back! I will not congratulate you just yet, will await confirmation, but I am hving a hard time holding it ;) I think Sara posted on the First TRi Forum some 3 days ago.


----------



## babyhopes2323

Hello ladies, i just got my confirmation yesterday and the day before from two doctors that my sch is gone !! they said it was relatively very small at 6mm so it was bound to absorb. i am happy but am not going to be very excited and jinx it either !!

i hope everything heals soon for all of you as well. praying for all of you. xx


----------



## inperfected

Congrats babyhopes!!


Well, I had a minor gush last week where I lost about 10ml at once then immediately back to spotting, but I though it was a one of... Yesterday and today it's happened again, reddy brown (much redder than usual) and watery, not clotted at all... I've still been resting but not quite as much so I have to get back to resting I guess... I have a midwife appt on Monday so I will ask her if it's possible to be referred for another scan. Maybe not, but hopefully as I'm fed up with constant bleeding. I thought these were supposed to clear up quickish, but obviously not as it's 8 weeks tomorrow since I was diagnosed with 5 extreme bleeds and about 4-5 moderate gushing ones (all different episodes)...


----------



## nfs4920

First of all..
*Babyhopes & Pagal* - Congratulations! It sounds like you both got great news!
*Inperfected* - I'm sorry you're bleeding again. Hopefully it's just that dumb thing trying to work it's way out!
*AFM* - Well, I was starting to feel encouraged until today. I have had nonstop brown bleeding for weeks and weeks and weeks. In the last few days it's been much lighter and more clots (I took that to be a good thing). Well then today, when I wiped, along with some brown blood were some tiny spots of bright red. Very very tiny, but there nonetheless. I haven't seen red for over a month, so now I'm feeling very discouraged. This was right after using the restroom (sorry TMI) so I'm wondering if maybe that accounted for the red? I don't know. I'm waiting on a call back from my Dr's office. I was starting to have hopes that this stupid thing was going away...now I'm just frustrated and annoyed.


----------



## Starry Night

nfs, have you dabbed a tissue at the opening of your vagina to make sure the bleeding is coming from there and not haemorrhoids? I'm sorry you're still having these scares.

inperfected - I hope this your body's way of resolving the bleed and that it ends/reabsorbs soon! Mine hung around until 20 weeks even though I didn't have any visible bleeding. Hopefully, you get another scan and that you'll get the news it's going down. There is still hope yours will go away completely.

Congrats, babyhopes!!


----------



## PAgal

nfs, I was thinking the same thing, that maybe the tiny red spots weren't you actually bleeding where you think. Sometimes I get tiny spots of red after a hard BM (sorry tmi!), or maybe the hemorrhoids like Starry suggested.

Inperfected, sorry to hear you are having more bleeding, how frustrating!!


----------



## PAgal

Well my u/s today showed the SCH above my cervix completely gone, which the perinatologist said is excellent because that kind carries a higher risk of infection since it's at the cervix. There is still a small clot somewhere else (not behind the placenta), which the doc says is old. He said it is not a worry at all and to go about enjoying a healthy pregnancy! 

I am still at risk for pre-term labor because I had an SCH, but that's not even a worry until like 32+ weeks, thank goodness


----------



## Starry Night

Great news, PAgal! I still have some scar tissue where the abruption used to be.

I didn't know that the risks for pre-term labour were still there after the sch resolved....hmmm....don't want to start worrying but...TOO LATE! lol


----------



## inperfected

Yeah starry, unfortunately the risks are lower but still there for preterm labor (and all the other risks I saw in the studies) even though they disappear. The risk is only 5% higher though from memory in worst case sernario though. Higsand please dint you be worrying too much! The risk is much less if you have it disappear around 20 week though (or even less I think if earlier!)


----------



## Starry Night

My concern is I'm moving to a VERY rural area at 28 weeks and the hospital I'll be having my baby at will be well over an hour away. Probably won't even see my new OB until 34 weeks. There is a hospital closer if worst comes to worst. It just doesn't have any of the amenities to take care of a preemie so I'd be sent to the further hospital right away anyways.


----------



## PAgal

Yea I was wondering why I'm still at risk for pre-term too, but he did say that that small clot may take "weeks and weeks and weeks" to completely dissolve, so maybe it's because of that and not just because I had an SCH? I always think of a million questions to ask the guy _after_ I leave!! He may just be being cautious too.


----------



## nikad

:happydance:Congratulations Pagal!!! :happydance:

Inperfected: i am so sorry to hear you are still seeing blood :( On this forum we all know how scary it is. Hopefully it is the sch bleeding out and your next scan brings good news :)


----------



## Starry Night

I'm seeing the specialist again on the 8th. I'll ask him then about the pre-term risks. He's always been confident on giving me a good prognosis and I definitely trust him.


----------



## jordeliz

Sorry it's been so long since I've posted - I've had some friends and family in town to keep me from going stir crazy on bed rest.

I had an ultrasound earlier this week and a follow up doctors appointment today and they said that my SCH is gone! I am allowed to resume my normal activities but I think I'm going to have to gradually ease into a more normal routine. It's amazing how weeks of mostly sitting on the couch can make even little tasks seem exhausting. 

My doctor said I can go back to the regular schedule for visits so my next one will be at 20 weeks. Was hoping they'd be able to tell the gender with this last scan but I guess I'll have to be patient for a few more weeks. They didn't mention anything about a risk for preterm labor - PAgirl, does that apply to everyone who has had an SCH? I'll have to remember to ask at my next appointment.

So glad to hear that others have gotten the same great news recently! Hoping everyone else is hanging in there and gets their own positive news soon.


----------



## inperfected

Hey jord, they Don't seem to tell people that usually, but it was info I found on research studies and that. I am so glad it's gone for you though!!

Seem I'm one of the few left here with one :( or at least I had one three week ago and haven't stopped bleeding so assume I have one...

Question for everyone, when you gushed, did you ever have bad a moderate gush once, and then the bleeding stopped pretty much (i.e. Didn't just slow down?)? I've had this happen 3 times in last week now and it's quite "out of character" for the way it's bleed so far so little nervous something like a minor abruption has happened or something, but will ask midwife - just wondered if any of you have had a similar thing...


----------



## ashley2pink

Im really so glad to hear about all of the resolved and shrinking SCH's!! It gives me so much hope! I have no idea whats up with mine-its been about 6 wks since my Dr looked at my sch. I had brown spotting for 5 weeks, and now have been spot free for 5 days. 
So, about the preterm labor risk-even when its resolved you still carry a slightly higher chance of your waters breaking. The blood that used to be there may have weakened your amniotic sac, so even if your sch has resolved and no blood has been touching your sac for some time, the damage could already be done, but the risk is small. Not all that high really, I read a study and it wasnt too much higher than a normal pregnancy would have. I dont think you would actually go into labor early though when its gone and resolved-only when the blood is still actually in there because the blood irritates the uterus and can cause contractions. That risk is still small too even with a still there sch. But at least that part(contractions from the blood) should go away once its resolved.
So, if that makes sense. There is a risk of preterm labor and waters breaking with a sch and only the risk of waters breaking once its resolves, or so Im lead to believe. But small chance! We are talking like 13-15% instead of 10% 
Of course I have made myself very worried over the ruptured membranes. Im already at a higher risk for that since I had a previous pregnancy where my waters broke early, so that just means for me my risk is higher than all of yours. Me my risk is 30% waters breaking early and now Im guessing more like 33-35%, but I feel if I take my extra vitamin c and vitamin e I am lowering my chances, I really believe it!

Oops, editing.. that 13-15% is combined with the preterm labor and waters breaking. In fact the percent of your waters breaking is less than that. Maybe 5%. So Im guessing once your sch resolves you have 95% chance of waters NOT breaking early, Btw, every woman who has had sch or has not ever had sch still has about a 10% chance of preterm labor. I just think its higher for us who are still actively bleeding etc.
Bleh, hope that makes enough sense!


----------



## ashley2pink

Oh and inperfected I have heard of that. Never happened with me, mine always tapered off. But I have seen women write where they gush a bunch and suddenly its gone. I doubt its an abruption hun. I sure hope not.
And we are 16 weeks so lets hope by 20 wks we are sch free, I really cannot wait.
Im afraid my Dr wont clearly be able to see mine. Like what is he has a older ultrasound machine or a just the kind that isnt as good. I cant think of the word for it. Do I need to go and get a high ultrasound to know for sure? I dont want to be told its gone, but then end up bleeding again. My next appointment is in 10 days and I am going to have him look for it for me. I need to know what is going on in there!


----------



## inperfected

Ashley, so glad your bleeding has stopped!!! I've not had mine stop yet (well, I had one day stopped, but that was before the sch) in the last 11 weeks... I think I felt bubskik for the first time today though! :) :) :)

Yeah, I kinda doubt that too, just been really weird bleeding patterns to what I've heard of with an sch, and weird blood compared to othe times

Seriously, only our group ciul talk about this kind of stuff without "TMI"'s all the time isn't it! :)

Thanks everyone so much for the support though, I dont know how I would have got past these few months without u all. 

Hugs Ashley, the older us machines can still see it if it's not miniscle i believe. I go to midwife in 2 days, and got scanned last 3 weeks ago tomorrow, because of the big bleed then... I dint get scanned til 20 weeks though unless I get referred for another which I really hope I do...


----------



## Starry Night

inperfected, yay for feeling the baby kick! Try not to worry about an abruption. I think they're still pretty rare even with sch. And even if you have one it can heal. Mine did, and there was another girl on these boards who had one the same time I did and hers resolved about the same time as well.

Congrats to jord for having a resolved sch! Woo hoo! So exciting!!!

And Ashley, that's terrific that your bleeding has stopped! I've found sch so much easier to handle when it was internal only. Active vaginal bleeding is way too stressful. I hope your next appointment shows that it's gone~!


----------



## nikad

Conratulations Jordeliz!! :)

Inperfected: My bleed was just like that: a red gush and within less than 15 minutes it had stopped and turned into very little brown spotting that lasted for 2 or 3 weeks.


----------



## PAgal

Congrats, Jordeliz, that's awesome!! Looks like your bedrest has paid off

I agree that the consensus seems to be that we are at a higher risk of preterm delivery if we ever had an SCH, resolved or not; however, the risk is not high AND it's usually only by a week or so, not way early when it would be a risk to baby. Here's a link I found of some women discussing the exact same thing and what their docs told them...
https://community.babycenter.com/po...sk_for_preterm_labour_and_placental_abruption

I do know that if the SCH has not resolved, that can cause the preterm delivery too---(here's how my doc explained it--) right now, that old blood in there can cause contractions when it's trying to find a way out (because the blood is an irritant), we just don't feel them yet. But these early contractions aren't a risk because they can't affect the whole uterus and turn to real delivery contractions until much later, like at the very least 28-32 weeks. I personally was only worried about delivering much earlier because they wouldn't save baby, and was glad to hear 28-32 weeks plus, because modern medicine has advanced to such a point that preemies have a great outcome at that stage.


----------



## streamfreesia

Congrats Jordeliz, Ashley and anyone else I left out who has had good news this week. 
Imperfected, keep the faith. When I initially saw my o.b. after being diagnosed with thesch he told me, "you know, you may bleed throughout your pregnancy." It kind of surprised me but from what he said, some women do bleed that long and still have a healthy baby. And my school is large, so maybe that is why.


----------



## inperfected

Thanks everyone, and yeah nikad, just weird cos mine had been completely different (heavy for over 24 hours and slowly tapered off ove a week or so)...


----------



## Starry Night

PAgal said:


> Congrats, Jordeliz, that's awesome!! Looks like your bedrest has paid off
> 
> I do know that if the SCH has not resolved, that can cause the preterm delivery too---(here's how my doc explained it--) right now, that old blood in there can cause contractions when it's trying to find a way out (because the blood is an irritant), we just don't feel them yet. But these early contractions aren't a risk because they can't affect the whole uterus and turn to real delivery contractions until much later, like at the very least 28-32 weeks. I personally was only worried about delivering much earlier because they wouldn't save baby, *and was glad to hear 28-32 weeks plus,* because modern medicine has advanced to such a point that preemies have a great outcome at that stage.

This actually makes me feel MORE terrible because 28 - 32 weeks is when I'll be moving/flying out to my new home and won't have access to an OB yet. :cry::cry::cry:


----------



## nfs4920

inperfected said:


> Seem I'm one of the few left here with one :( or at least I had one three week ago and haven't stopped bleeding so assume I have one...

I'm still right there with ya inperfected! 5.5 weeks of bedrest and counting. Sometimes my bleeding does weird things too. Every now and then I think it's getting lighter and feel much better about things, and the next day I'll pass a big clot and the bleeding will start again. :wacko: It feels like there's no end. But...every day is another accomplishment. And another day closer to our sweet babies' arrival, right?


----------



## Birdie Dorf

Just want to let you know I miscarried. It may have had nothing to do with the Hematoma. It was not a sound pregnancy. We'll try again.


----------



## inperfected

Oh Birdie *hugs* Thinking of you


----------



## Starry Night

:cry: Birdie, I'm so sorry to hear about your loss. Please take care. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## nikad

Birdie Dorf said:


> Just want to let you know I miscarried. It may have had nothing to do with the Hematoma. It was not a sound pregnancy. We'll try again.

:hugs:


----------



## inperfected

Well, I've had my appt and I have a scan in 9 days now (rather than the 3-4 weeks it was going to be)... I'm really happy about that :)


----------



## ashley2pink

So, sorry Birdie:(


----------



## ashley2pink

Some of the studies done on preterm labor risk with sch, have very different outcomes. Here is one: preterm labor risk with sch 15.5%, without 10.5% Thought I'd throw this in too- risk of placental abruption with sch-3.6%, without 0.6%. Good odds either way. And here is another study:
those who bedrest while actively bleeding had a 4-5% chance of preterm delivery, those without bedrest while bleeding had about 5-10%(depending on hematoma size) Though on one part it counted a miscarriage as not going to term. so if you count the miscarriages also, it said 89% will go term with bedrest, and 70% will go term with out bedrest(only bedrest while actually bleeding). Once you are past the miscarriage risk, then that shouldnt apply.
So, that last study shows really good results!! Actually both do. The first study was a bigger study of over 1,000 women with sch, the 2nd was a study with 230 women with sch.


----------



## PAgal

I am so very sorry for your loss, Birdie.


----------



## Starry Night

inperfected said:


> Well, I've had my appt and I have a scan in 9 days now (rather than the 3-4 weeks it was going to be)... I'm really happy about that :)

So pleased for you! Hope you get good news! Good luck.


----------



## streamfreesia

Birdie, so sorry for your loss. You are in my prayers.


----------



## streamfreesia

Birdie, so sorry for your loss. You are in my prayers.


----------



## nfs4920

Where is everyone yesterday and today??


----------



## Starry Night

Just chillin'. Not much to report right now. Have a scan next week and hope it confirms once again that the bleed is gone.


----------



## inperfected

What day Starry? :) looking forward to great news! 

I have a scan on Wednesday, and we'll find out what's happening with the SCH and what our little one is - girl or boy! :) I can't wait for that reason! 

I don't think SCH is completely gone as I still bleed/discharge a bit now, but finally stopped the heavier bleeding for nearly a month now (haven't had a "big" one in that long, and 1-2 weeks since bleeding started to settle


----------



## streamfreesia

I am 11 1/2 weeks and spotting had stopped for a few days and then started again last night. Has anyone had this happen? My hematoma unfortunately has not gotten any smaller and it appeared to be above the baby this time. I go to the perinatologist tomorrow. Are there any specific questions I should ask? I am feeling kind of down today because my co-worker lost her baby this week because of this. Her doctor said that the earlier these appear during the pregnancy, the worse the potential outcome. Mine showed up at 7 weeks.


----------



## ashley2pink

I have heard the opposite steamfreesia about the outcome. I heard before 8 wks it usually clears up sooner. But that being said of course there are going to be more miscarriage when found before 8 wks, but the vast majority have nothing to do with the sch. Before 8 wks your risk of miscarriage is about 5-10%(without hematoma) At 12 weeks your risk is 1%, so obviously there will be more losses at an early diagnosis. Mine was also found at 7 weeks. Your risk of miscarriage is only slightly increased. If you are on bedrest while actively bleeding your risk drops a ton. My first bleed was at 7 weeks. I bled heavy 1 day then spotted about 4-5 days. I went a week and half with nothing then bled heavy again for 1 day(at 9 wks) then spotted for literally almost 6 weeks, 5 weeks of that was brown). I have been spot free for almost 2 weeks now. I did bed rest a week into the 2nd bleed and continued to until the spotting stopped. 
My Dr.(and also fromwhat I have read elsewhere) once you get to 13 weeks, your risk of miscarriage is only 1-3%.

Inperfected I have my ultrasound on Tuesday and I think I will be able to find out the gender too! I really hope so. I didnt go over that part with my Dr last time, but I will for sure be asking him to do the gender! And also to have him look for the hematoma. He hasnt looked at it for about 8 weeks,so I have no idea what is up with it. Good luck on your scan!!! I'm praying for good news on both of ours!


----------



## ashley2pink

And Starry, it must feel good to be almost 26 weeks! Each week you are just adding to your little one being born big and healthy! I am sure we will all have nice, big babies though. Just waiting for the rest of us to join the sch graduates! And I cant wait. I still feel I wont be having a completely normal pregnancy, because I know I will just overthink everything that happens even when its healed. I'm just going to take it easy even when its gone. But, that sounds great compared to the bed rest I was on for 5 weeks.


----------



## Starry Night

My next scan is on Friday, April 8th. The purpose of the scan is to check on the blood flow through my uterine walls as the one side was showing that the flow was impeded which MAY lead to reduced fetal growth in the future. The specialist wasn't overly concerned as the placenta itself is functioning perfectly and the baby so far as been slightly ahead of his dates, my fluids were perfect, etc, etc. But I'm expecting the bleed to be checked up on as well.

And I've also heard that the later the sch forms, the more likely it is to interfere with the baby. Though I have heard an early sch can stay throughout the pregnancy without doing harm as long as it's not growing. My sch formed pretty much at the beginning (a clot was found when I was only 5 weeks) and my bubs is doing just fine!

And yes, it's great to be just about 26 weeks. My countdown is almost to double digits! :) My next mini-milestone is to reach 32 weeks as baby as very good chance of surviving at that point and without many life-long complications. But I'm holding on to the hope of a full-term baby.


----------



## inperfected

Mmm... to be honest Freesia, the studies I've read have said the same thing, the later you get one, the worse it can be. 

Mine wasn't there at 7 weeks (I had a scan) but I had a 5cm+ one at 8+2.

My spotting is doing similar things now as I've finally had a day or two without spotting but then it will start again. In comparision to many though, I've had 12 weeks non stop bleeding or spotting (though I've actually had 3 days during that time spot free now!!), and I had about 7 weeks really heavy bleeding (i.e. moderate to heavy endometriosis period!) and then lighter for the past 2 weeks. 


What's your due date Ashley? Mines the 8th September (more like your 7th as I'm in New Zealand).. :)


----------



## nikad

I have also read that the earlier you get them the better the outcome. Still I have read many stories of women getting sch in second tri and delivering healthy babies just fine.

I am glad to read that everybody is doing well and awaiting US :)

I saw my OB and said that chances of prem birth after sch clears are about the same a woman that never had it would have, so that was good to hear. I now am a bit worried about my bp, as it was 140/90 but I have white coat syndrome and had a very stressful day. I am now monitoring at home and it looks just fine so far.

My next milestone is to make it to viability ( 24 weeks ). This whole sch thing affected me and I am still worried about weird things happening, etc  I also still feel weak after those 2 months in bed. hope to get my strength back and be able to return to my regular activities :) 

Have a great weekend ladies!


----------



## ashley2pink

I'm due Sep 9, so pretty close to you inperfected. I feel bad today, because I keep thinking how disappointed I will be if I find out its a girl at my ultrasound Tuesday. The most important thing to me, especially after this sch scare, is having a healthy baby, but today suddenly I had this feeling I am having a girl. I dont know why and it lasted less than a minute, but its the first time I have felt this baby as a certain gender. So, then I started crying about it, because I really want a boy so bad! I know regardless of the sex I will love it just as much, I dont doubt that, but I just cant help myself from wanting the gender I dont have yet. I feel bad for getting upset it could be a girl. Girls are so fun, and really if I had to think of what I'd want if I had no kids, then I would want girl. But after 2 girls I feel its normal to want a boy, but why do I have to cry over it? I know this was off topic, but my husband wont listen. I can tell he thinks that feeling I had was nothing. Which I do hope it was, but kinda doubt. This was different then the feeling I had with baby #2...I really thought she was a boy, I just kept picturing boy from the second I got pregnant, and yes I was shocked it was a girl at my 20 wk ultrasound. This time around,no real feeling until earlier, and literally it was so short, but it felt like I knew! I even had the feeling of "I knew all along in my heart, that this is a girl" though I havent at all, or at least not that I'm aware of. Maybe its tucked away, I tried retrieving that feeling again later, but cant. Now that I've bored you(Im sure most wont get this far) I will just go back to stressing over my upcoming ultrasound in 3 days.


----------



## PAgal

Hi ladies! Just wanted to drop in and say hello, I haven't been on BnB much these days. Been busy getting "Junior's" room ready (I still call her that even though we found out it's a girl, kinda silly. I used that low-odor, non-toxic paint so I could help, I swear you could barely even smell it!

Good luck on the upcoming scans, and hope everyone is feeling well. I have lots of energy but boy is my belly getting big, it's starting to really get in the way--bending down to even put my shoes on is a chore haha. Lots of growing pains too, which my books all say is perfectly normal and expected, but of course since the SCH every little ache and pain worries me just a bit. Time sure is going by faster now, the weeks are getting ahead of me.


----------



## Starry Night

Yeah....hitting the 20 week mark made all the difference for me. Before that my pregnancy seemed to CRAWL by though the first 12 weeks when I was actively bleeding were the worst. My little aches and pains still freak me out. Been getting BH more often but thankfully they're very mild and only feel slightly uncomfortable. Baby has moved into a position where I don't feel him as much and I miss the reassurance. He still can kick the tar out of me when he feels like it though! lol And forget about bending over! That's a thing of the past. I'm looking forward to sandal and flip-flop weather so I can just slip shoes onto my feet. Tying up my runners is quite the ordeal. I recently bought dressy slip-ons but I don't want to wear them while there is still some snow on the ground.

Get to see baby on Friday. Getting a bit nervous, to be honest. Also going for my GD screening too. Blah.


----------



## BabyBells9

Hi Ladies,
I could use some advice/support. . .yesterday morning at 4:30 AM I woke up to use the bathroom and realized my pants and undies were soaked. I turned on the light and realized there were pink spots on my undies and bright red blood in the toilet. I woke my husband up and on the bed noticed there was a large wet spot with some blood stained on it. We went to the E.R. and the found baby's heartbeat right away. They took some blood and after an ultrasound and 3 hours later told me that I have subchronic hemorrhages. I'm 15 weeks and the placenta was still attached and my cervix was closed. Baby was wiggling around, vitals were good and his heart rate was 146 bmp. At the time of discharge, they told me to take it easy and that because the bleeding had stopped and now just brown pieces were coming out that I was probably one of the 9/10 women in which everything would be o.k. My husband and I went and did our grocery shopping yesterday and then I took it easy for the rest of the day relaxing on the couch. I fell asleep watching a movie last night and woke up to my heart racing and a lot of intense pressure. I went to the bathroom and the bleeding process had started all over again (bright red blood with more dark red clots in it). I called the OB resident on call and she said to put on a pad and wait an hour...she said if it continued to soak to go to the hospital to have everything checked because it could be a miscarriage or another not good sign. The pad did not get anything, but a few spots. I set my alarm to go off every 2 hours to get up and use the restroom so that it didn't build up again. . .each time there was less and less and now this morning there is just light brown when I wipe and nothing in the toilet. 

I am calling tomorrow to follow up with my doctor, but what are your thoughts? Is this normal?? The doctor and nurse in the E.R. told me that is shouldn't happen again so I was shocked when the bleeding repeated itself last night. Is that normal?? I've said my prayers and am trying to stay positive, but this is our first baby and such a scary thing to go through. . .Thank you in advance!


----------



## Starry Night

It could be normal if you have an active clot inside your uterus. It's good that the previous bleed hadn't affected the placenta and that the second bleed ended relatively quickly. Sch has a tendency to come and go. I would go back and forth between red and brown bleeding on a regular basis. My last big bleed was at 14 weeks after 2 weeks of no bleeding of any kind and I spotted red and brown the rest of the week. However, I had internal bleeding up until about 20 weeks and it resolved a few weeks later.

Since you're already in the second trimester I think it's better to err on the side of caution and get checked out.


----------



## inperfected

Definitely do get checked out (for your peace of mind), but you can have mutliple bleeds and still be fine. I'm 17+4 today and had my last bleed about about 14 weeks... I had 6 big bleeds all up, and all were scary, but got through it... It's been nearly 10 weeks since the first one and I am still spotting, so please don't be too scared if the spotting doesn't disappear quickly (though I seem to be in the minority). 

If you have had two bigger bleeds though this closer to each other, I'd be resting completely for a few days if at all possible and trying to be as stressfree as possible too (We'd had an earthquake which made me quite stressed (the Christchurch NZ one where I live) and the stress set it off 3 times for me).

I hope it settles down reasonably quickly for you. Did they say how big hematoma was?


----------



## PAgal

Hi BabyBells, hope you get some answers from the doc soon, and another u/s to check the bleed. I only had one bought of bleeding then all brown blood for a month so can't help you there, but I know the other ladies on here will be a lot of help! I will add that, while you are bleeding, take it easy! Bedrest, etc. isn't proven to be that effective when the bleeding is long gone, but for now definately take it easy and don't do anything you don't absolutely have to do. No excercise, activity, or sex of any kind right now until you hear further from the doc. The very high majority of SCH's end up with happy healthy babies so keep your chin up and just take care of yourself. 

Also, you may have to be persistent in getting appointments for u/s's, with a specialist, etc. Not all of us have docs who pay much individual attention to us so we have to take it upon ourselves to get on the phone and set up some appts.! Insist on them!

Good luck!


----------



## McBumpy

Hi, i'm new and thought i would share my Hematoma experience with you all..


I'm currently 5w6d with our second child and last Tuesday found out i had a hematoma.
I had been to the doctors the day before to confirm my pregnancy. On the way home i felt a wet sensation (sorry if tmi) and when i got home found i had a heavy bleed. Hubby came home from work and we went straight to A&E, after 6 hours waiting i was given a check over and a scan time for the next day.
At the scan it showed up that i had a bruise around the sac, due to me only being 5 weeks at the time all that was visable was a sac and the yolk (which i have been told by many aswell as read is right for 5 weeks as it is to early for fetal pole / h.b etc) but was told everything was how it should be for the stage i was at. After the scan a nurse spoke to me to expalin things. She said the scan had showed up a clot (which im guessing was the bruise) and that it was only small but to take things easy and come back in 2 weeks time (i will be 7 weeks then) for a check up.

Needless to say i spent most of the day in tears, scared and confused. Since last tuesday (6 days ago) i have had brown spotting with the odd few bits in it (again sorry for tmi) no red / pink bleeds. I'v had some smight cramps too. I have had sickness since the day of the scan but it hasn't affected me today so i'm wondering if that was something to do with the hematoma as my spotting has really decreased today?

Sorry for the rather long post, just wanted to share my goings on with others who will be able to understand and hopefully offer words of encouragement.
xx


----------



## streamfreesia

Asley2Pink and Starry, thanks for the info. I saw the perinatologist this week and she seemedpositive that if I keep doing everything I have been doing, I.e. bedrest that at my next scan in 4 weeks, we should see that the school has gotten smaller. 
Ashley, you must be getting closer to 18 weeks or so. That is exciting. And Starrynight, Congrats on reaching another milestone. I have set milestonesfor myself that keep me upbeat. I have reached my first at 12 weeks. I look forward to reaching each one, as the stress seems to subside a little. 
Imperfected, it seems that you are starting to see some signs of your spotting starting to taper off. I am so happy for you. You have had a scarey time of it, I'm sure. 
Thanks to all of you for sharing your wealth of information.


----------



## streamfreesia

McBumpy, I had a heavy bleed at 7 weeks. My bleeding slowed down that night but continued the next day. The doctor who saw me after the bleed said to stay on bedrest untilbthe bleeding and cramping had stopped for 48 hours. I spotted and cramped for the next 4 weeks consistently and therefore stayed on bedrest, getting up to go to the bathroom, to shower and prepare a quick bite to eat. It hasn't been easy, but as the other people on this group will tell you, there is a chance that bedrest will improve your outcome. It reduces your chances of bleeding and decreases uterine irritability, or cramping. It is normal to pass clumpy dark brown material which could be bits of the clot. Just make sure you rest and drink plenty of fluids, 64 oz. per day as this also prevents dehydration which can cause uterine cramping.


----------



## nfs4920

Sorry for those of you ladies just finding your SCH's but please keep in mind that most respolve just fine and everything turns out great. 

In fact, I'm now a success story! I went in for a scan today and after almost 7 straight weeks of bleeding, the tech had a hard time even finding the SCH! It has gotten soooo small, praise the Lord! So here's to hoping it stays that way and I won't have to deal with it the rest of this pregnancy!!


----------



## PAgal

Congrats, nfs!! That's wonderful!


----------



## Starry Night

:happydance: So pleased for you, nfs!!! Hopefully the next scan shows it to be totally gone!!


----------



## IowaMomof2

Hi everyone,

I am new here. I am 7 weeks, 2 days pregnant with my 3rd child. I had my first doctors appointment yesterday, and I asked to have an ultrasound because I just felt like something wasn't right (you know how sometimes you just get that feeling?) The baby looked great, and we went home. This morning, I got a call from my doctor that I have a small subchorionic hemmorhage. I have not had any bleeding, but it still freaks me out. Any advice would be great.


----------



## Starry Night

:hugs: I'm sorry you have a sch. It's such a scary piece of news to receive especially before you've seen any bleeding. If you've had bleeding it is a mini-relief as then you have some explanation. Most cases of sch end with a healthy baby so try to keep that in mind whenever you start to worry.

Hopefully, you're one of those who never sees any actual bleeding and that your body quickly reabsorbs the bleed. Just take it easy, no heavy lifting and remember to drink lots as dehydration can irritate the uterus which can make the bleeding worse. If you do start to bleed you'll probably be told to go on pelvic rest as well to avoid infections or the contractions that can come from orgasms.


----------



## IowaMomof2

It was definitely scary when I got that call this morning. I cried for 2 hours! Then I decided that I better start doing some research, which is when I came across this site. I have had recurrent bacterial vaginosis with all of my pregnancies. I had it within days of becoming pregnant this time. I have been on 3 antibiotics, but it never goes away. That concerns me because I don't want that to cause even more problems with this SCH. I am still so scared, even though things usually turn out ok. I was told that because of other complications with previous pregnancies, this needs to be my last pregnancy. So I am so scared that something will go wrong because I can't have anymore after this. :(


----------



## Starry Night

Well, I don't think the medication should cause any problems. I don't have any experience with B.V. but I don't think its risks will alter/increase in combination with the sch. 

Please try not to Google sch because the information is so varying. Most medical journals I've come across are actually rather positive but Google will most likely pull up the negative, worst-case scenarios. Most of the girls on this thread have gone on to healthy babies and those of us currently here are discovering that our sch's are healing and resolving. It's been a whole lot of good news!

Of course, the fears won't totally go away....especially in your circumstances...but we're a safe place to voice those fears. This has been such a great support to me.


----------



## inperfected

> Needless to say i spent most of the day in tears, scared and confused. Since last tuesday (6 days ago) i have had brown spotting with the odd few bits in it (again sorry for tmi) no red / pink bleeds. I'v had some smight cramps too. I have had sickness since the day of the scan but it hasn't affected me today so i'm wondering if that was something to do with the hematoma as my spotting has really decreased today?

Hugs! It's not fun, but if it's a small one, that's really good news. I haven't foudn sickness to be a result of the hematoma (except for feeling nauseous from stress) so I expect that's normal pregnancy yuckiness :) I didn't get morning sickness til 8 weeks personally, other then a weird tummy a few times - but had nausea really bad for about 6 weeks after that! :) Thankfully tapering off now though. The cramps are also really normal and I know many people get them without an SCH, but often people with an SCH will get them stronger than most at times. I am starting to not have cramps now (18 weeks tomorrow) even though I am a bit sore still (please know that if they've said it's small at 5 weeks, it's usually expected it'll be gone by this stage! mine was a lot bigger). The spotting will (often) continue to decrease and end up being nothing, though there is a chance that you can have another big bleed - brown is good though!


----------



## ashley2pink

So, had my ultrasound today. Just like I thought baby girl #3 for us. I have my actual gender/anomaly ultrasound on the 24th, but I asked my Dr to check my hematoma and the gender while I was there. Good news on the hematoma. He couldnt see anything for sure that looked like a bleed. He saw a small area, but he said he didnt even know for sure if it was a hematoma. Everywhere else looked clear. So I am hoping it is gone for good. I will be double checking at my ultrasound later this month.


----------



## Starry Night

Congrats on Team Pink, ashley! Hope your hematoma is gone for good!


----------



## dairymomma

Whew...It's been a busy couple of weeks between appointments, meetings, and errands. That's why I haven't been on much lately. Just got the results from my latest ultrasound. Good news is that my hematoma is gone and the baby is fine. HB was 160-170 and was 145-150 at my last OB appt. LOTS of movement visible on ultrasound too so that's reassuring too. Unfortunately, the radiologist also found another hematoma. It's 3.4cm x 0.8cm x 2.3cm (I think) and it's right on top the placenta this time. My doc isn't worried because I'm not actively bleeding, the baby is growing, and (according to her) most women have at least one hematoma during their pregnancies but don't know because they don't have symptoms. She also said she sees multiple hematomas in women who are on aspirin and I've been taking it since 4wks. I'm actually doing pretty well with this news. I'm not telling anyone but my m-i-l and my hubby about this 2nd hematoma because I know someone will freak out and then I will freak out myself. I would prefer to be calm and collected. I still needed to get this off my chest and my hubby is getting tired of hearing the same thing over and over.


----------



## Starry Night

dairy momma, glad that the first clot is gone. Sorry that they found another. I think it's good that it's above the placenta. It's much better than being under!! This way I don't think it will interfere with the placenta or the baby's growth. Glad that you found a strategy to help keep yourself calm. And this is definitely a safe place to vent! We've all been in that place in one way or another. Sometimes I wish our OH's would be a bit more sympathetic. Mine has been pretty good but he certainly doesn't get why I continue to worry when we keep getting good news at appointments. Once you start there is no stopping!


----------



## inperfected

Congrats nfs and ashley! And congrats on the girl ashley!!


And congrats dairymomma for having none of the first clot, and I hope this one resolves quickly for you too! 

I had my scan today and we are having a boy! I am not quite sure what to think as I thought it was going to be a girl - or maybe I just hoped that. I'm happy either way, but still :( too. The SCH is still there, I think it was 6ish by 3ish by 2ish now, but more squished than the other times kinda... I have another followup anatomy scan in three weeks, so that's good.


----------



## Lilly123

Hi ladies - they also found a small 5mm hematoma on my 6 week ultrasound.. I had a 8 week ultrasound and its still there but doc said it will just shrink as pregnancy grows... I have not had any bleeding...

do you think its safe to have sex or should I wait? I have a 1 year old toddler so I have to pick her up all the time :shrug::hugs:


----------



## nikad

Congrats Nfs and Ashley! :)


----------



## scots_mum

Hi ladies hope you dont mind me posting. Im 14 weeks with my second child and at 11 weeks had a big red bleed and severe stomach pains, was admitted over night to hospital and scanned, baby was fine and scan showed small area of blood. 

Over the last 3 weeks ive had pain low down in my stomach almost a heavy achey feeling and some occasional spotting (very little) last night i had some brown discharge that was still there when i woke today. Midwife sent me for another scan baby still ok thankfully but blood on scan more apparent and suggestive of a hematoma. Ive been told to go back for follow up scan in 10 days and im worried sick. Is it a bad sign if the blood is more apparent 3 weeks on? I wasnt told to rest or abstain or anything but should i? poor dh ive been refraining from sex for the past 6 weeks! but i dont want to do anything to put baby at risk

thank you


----------



## Starry Night

Bleeds can grow and shrink. I was never updated on the size so I can't really speak from personal experience but some of the other girls here had them grow but now the clots are gone. I did have the achey feelings when I was having active bleeding so I think that's just part and parcel of sch. Just take it really easy. The specialist told me to "treat myself with kid gloves". Sit down when things get too much, don't do heavy lifting and drink lots!

inperfected, congrats on Team Blue! I think I had about 3 seconds of disappointment when I found out it was boy because I had started to think how lovely a girl would be and was imagining life with my little Isabelle (the name we picked out). I think it's a normal reaction. It feels like we're losing the daughter we imagined for ourselves. Yet I think I would have felt the same about having a girl because I also imagined life with our little Daniel (I was having boy vibes since the beginning) And boys are so sweet! I have so many pairs of overalls it's getting ridiculous. And a friend bought me the cutest, cutest pair of sandals. It's newborn size so he doesn't really need them.....


----------



## McBumpy

steamfreesia & inperfecred - thank you for your replies. 

I've had a very up and down past few days. The brown / old blood seemed to decrease only to come back again today with 2 little clots within it, both no bigger than a pea size. Needless to say this panicked me even tho i have been told i should expect blood loss aswell as clots as it drains away - i'm just clinging onto the hope that this was a good sign to the fact that the clot within is slowly decreasing in size! I haven't had any pain at all and they only came out (sorry to sound rather grose) when i went for a wee. 

My next scan is on the 12th April, time seems to be going so slowly! By that point i will be 7 weeks so will be able to see a baby beanie and pick up heartbeat :) The little angel has been having me up at 4am every morning for a bathroom trip and a mini feast biscuits!

Lovely to read some positive posts from you ladies on the sexes of your babies and congratulations :) xx


----------



## jordeliz

Hi ladies - Just checking in, glad to hear that everyone is doing well. 

So jealous that everyone is finding out the gender at their recent scans! They told me that they couldn't tell when I went in at 17w1d so I'm now anxiously awaiting my anatomy scan. I couldn't get an appointment until the 19th so I'm going to be 21w by the time I go. I am just impatient to focus on some of the fun stuff like decorating the nursery and picking out names - all which we can talk about now but not really make decisions about. My husband keeps telling me patience has never been one of my strong points. haha. 

So for right now I'm counting down until Monday when I'll be 20w. I am feeling so much better about this pregnancy since I found out the SCH is gone but I still find myself attached to reaching the milestone weeks, way more so than my pregnant friends who didn't go through all this. I suppose that is probably natural though. I do feel like time is moving a bit faster so hopefully the second half of this pregnancy will fly by.


----------



## inperfected

McBumpy, just to let you know, the clots you are seeing (what I initially thought were clots too, til I had big ones with a big bleed and could see the difference) could be blood mixed with the increased pregnancy discharge... I know it often makes my bleeding seem like much more than there actually is.. Does that make any sense possibly? 

Hopefully baby cooperates at the next scan jord *hugs*! To be honest, i was a bit scared of that yesterday, but she saw it literally immediately, and showed us for about 1/2 a second then moved on... And we both kinda shocked (were kinda expecting girl!) hadn't even had time to work out what was what (well, I have an idea since I've seen scans online, but hubby didn't). I'm really happy with it being a "him" today though! Just yesterday was all a bit emotional and that :)


----------



## Starry Night

I had that too, inperfected. Sometimes I'd swear that was tissue floating in the toilet so I'd go so far as to scoop it out with my hands and then I would see it was a streak of red in pregnancy discharge. Clots are thicker and usually maroon if fresh and stringy when old. Also passed some clumps of pink, hard stuff. It's part of the reason I thought I had lost the baby at one point. Sometimes I still think it might have been a twin but two earlier ultrasounds only ever showed one sac.


----------



## ashley2pink

Yay, for a boy inperfected! I wanted a boy, but I knew out of nowhere a few days ago she was a girl. I did think #2 was a boy, not like how I knew this was a girl,more just it felt like a boy, so I went through a few days of sadness over not having a boy, and same this time, but I know it will only take a few days to forget about a boy, and really be excited about my baby girl! I've already been buying girl stuff, even though I have a bunch, but it had helped me a lot to look at girl things and get some new stuff for this baby. It's funny and random and I really don't know how true this will be, but about a year ago my oldest brought me a picture she had drawn and it had My husband, me, her, my youngest, then it had another little girl just smaller than that, than a boy, then a little girl all in order of size. At first I was hoping it wasn't true since it would mean another girl next,but now I hope it is true, so I can at least have 1 boy! 
I get really excited hearing of all of the SCH's healing, I really hope that mine is, I wish my Dr was more sure it was gone, but not seeing a sure SCH is good too!


----------



## McBumpy

Hiya Inperfected - you are right. I had another tiny one last night but it came on the tissue and it was just a clumpy amount of the brown discharge that had built up to form a clot shape! Hoping it is a good sign tho that the hematoma is slowly draining away. 5 days untill next scan!

Can't wait untill im at the stage to find out if baby is a boy or girl rather than calling it beany or flump lol. xx


----------



## CamoQueen

Hey ladies, wish me luck at my ultrasound tomorrow!:thumbup:


----------



## Starry Night

Hi, CamoQueen! I have an ultrasound tomorrow too!

Good luck with yours!


----------



## inperfected

Good luck camp and starry!!!

I'm so hoping it's shrunk significantly at my next scan! It's been 13 weeks without sex so far becuase of bleeding, and will be nearly 16 at the scan, so I'm hoping, failing that, I may not get another scan after that (they have only done my normal scans and ones for bigger bleeds), so I'm hoping it will have gone... Otherwise, do you know if it's safe to have sex if you still have an sch, but don't have bleeding (who knows when it'll stop, but surely it might sometime!!) and it's a really old sch, far away from placenta and is just above cervix? Cos doctors here dot seem to have much advice at all... :s

I am so thankful are baby boy will be born near our 5th wedding anniversary (will be 7 years together) as it's meant we can just handle 4 months of no sex, who knows what would have happened (for us not others) had it been in the 1st or second year...


----------



## Starry Night

My sch is gone and my OB told us to still avoid DTD. He didn't give a us reason really. Just that we should.


----------



## CamoQueen

Thanks, Starry, good luck at your ultrasound! I can't wait to see my little boy again and know that he's doing okay!


----------



## PAgal

Good luck at the u/s's camo and starry! I'm sure it will all be great news

Inperfected, my doc said no sex til 10 days after last blood loss, which he explained was because of an increased chance of infection from anything in the vagina while you are bleeding. I will be honest here with you ladies, I didn't follow the rules 100% and we still had clean sex (without deep penetration) on occasion---I'm sorry, I just wasn't going to give love-making with my OH up for that long! Don't get me wrong, early on we did abstain from sex (but still did everything but, so neither one of us got sexually frustrated). I would ask the docs directly though if you are concerned!


----------



## Starry Night

Dh and I still have enjoyed ourselves too. Just no intercourse because that was what we were originally told and I never asked for clarification about anything else! While I was bleeding I didn't feel well enough to do anything anyways but since then....well....Dh needs the attention and I do too! We don't have fun times as much as we used to because I want to take some caution and space things out. Also, I used to not let myself O and I was satisfied with the attention. O's originally made me cramp really badly (I was O'ing in my sleep and that sucked because I'd wake up with cramps) but lately I've been letting myself and I feel (more than) fine afterwards.

But my OB said no sex at my last visit so I am sticking to that. He might be mad that I do other things but it's just too hard on the relationship and my sanity. Sometimes my hormones drive me stark-raving mad. lol Sometimes I wonder if I should just abstain for the sake of the baby but I haven't had any problems. It's tough.


----------



## inperfected

I'd suspect the no sex for you starry is because of the placental issues?

I've 'had fun' twice (couldn't help it..) but one lead to two days of pain and the other to my worst bleed yet, so not even gone there, and just kept hubby happy kinda sometimes (hate it due to extra hormones... Makes me sad I can't!) 

So we are currently avoiding til spotting 100% stops for at least a week or two, which doesn't look to be soon... At this stage, I'm expecting at least another month of spotting, and see how I go since hematoma was 6x3x2 ish last scan


----------



## scots_mum

Really looking for advice/reassurance ladies, ive been told i have an area suggestive of a hematoma but after reading through this thread and various other places mine sounds different, when i was shown the area on the screen it wasnt like a 'blob' or 'clot' area it was an area of suspected blood running all the way along the bottom of where the baby is the woman said the lines that define the area should look solid but mine looked jaggy? and was suggestive of blood?? i was told that baby is fine and they cant say i will miscarry or that baby will be ok but no reason to suggest anything wrong at the moment. I wasnt told to avoid sex or do anything different really just go back for another scan in 10 days.

As for bleeding i had a big bleed at 11 weeks, then only spotting now and again since but had lots of crampy pains on a daily basis, i really dont understand whats happening and feel so confused :(


----------



## inperfected

I'm really scots mum as I have no experience with that, but hopefully the next scan will give a bit more advice as to whats going on.. As for no sex, the doctors/midwife have suggested that to me now, not sure quite "why" they've said not to.. Maybe you could ask them at the next scan? I've personally had a hematoma (quite large) for over 10 weeks and it was really obvious on the first scan I had for it, which is why I've been told to avoid it.


----------



## nikad

Hi Scots_mum! Bleeding in your uterus is what is causing you to cramp. I only had one bleed and my OB gave me hyoscine for the pain and it worked very well. He was for total bed rest and I was a good girl so I spent almost 8 weeks in bed, only getting up to go to the bathroom  at my 12 week scan the haematoma was gone for good and I was told to resume my normal life, but taking it a bit easier ( bed rest is weakening )

In general the outcomes with haematomas are positive and you either bleed them out or they get reabsorbed. There are some women however that bleed through their whole pregnancies and still get to have their babies with no problems. I guess it would be important to verify with your Dr. if this is a haematoma or not. 

Since you had a bleed you might want to ask for more periodic check ups ( I was getting an US every 10 or 15 days or so ). My OB said no sex, no O while the clot was there. 

He then gave the green light but I still feel a bit freaked out about it ( yes ladies, I have been sex starved for over 16 weeks, lol, and DH seems more scared of anything going bad so doesn´t even mentions sex ). Hope you start to feel better soon!


----------



## streamfreesia

Congratulations to all the ladies who found out their babies' sex this week. Now you can start planning for the arrival of your little blessings. I am glad to know that some of you have had the sex issue. Since I was diagnosed wit SCH at 7 weeks I have had some O's in my sleep. The only other time I remember this happening was when I was pregnant with my son and had been placed on pelvic rest also. I think my mind is playing tricks on me. Every night I pray for no O. Honestly, I am not even having any romantic dreams either. The other night it happened when in my dream I was taking a bite of the most delicious apple pie. My husband laughed his face off when I told him that one. Fortunately, nothing bad has happened as a result. I assume that the cause is abstenance coupled with hormones in addition to it being partly psychological. 
McBumpy, I passed a number of little clots early on and seemed to have more cramping prior to that happening. I would just make sure that I was really strict with the bedrest at those times. Hope this helps.


----------



## scots_mum

Thank you ladies for the above advice. Im getting an extra scan on the 18th i will be 16 weeks not sure if i will get another before my 20 week or not maybe depends what is seen on the next one. The sonographer just didnt seem all that sure what she was seeing just pointed out the jaggy area and said everything points to it being a bleed based on what shes seen, and she wrote on my notes 'suggestive hematoma' 'scan to follow up' no advice given at all. Quite hard trying to explain the no sex thing to hubby too since we wernt actually told that and its me telling him i just read it online, but i dont want to take any risks at all. Im trying to take it easy and no lifting etc too, thankfully ive not had any significant blood since i was 11+4 only spotting and some brown discharge type loss is that a good thing? just really dislike these cramps


----------



## nikad

scots_mum said:


> Thank you ladies for the above advice. Im getting an extra scan on the 18th i will be 16 weeks not sure if i will get another before my 20 week or not maybe depends what is seen on the next one. The sonographer just didnt seem all that sure what she was seeing just pointed out the jaggy area and said everything points to it being a bleed based on what shes seen, and she wrote on my notes 'suggestive hematoma' 'scan to follow up' no advice given at all. Quite hard trying to explain the no sex thing to hubby too since we wernt actually told that and its me telling him i just read it online, but i dont want to take any risks at all. Im trying to take it easy and no lifting etc too, thankfully ive not had any significant blood since i was 11+4 only spotting and some brown discharge type loss is that a good thing? just really dislike these cramps

Not sure when you are having your next appointment with your Dr, but you can try and take DH with you just so he asks all questions or you ask in front of him. You can try and relieve DH sexual tension in other ways, just try not to O and take it really easy until you know what is going on for sure. 

Brown is always good as it is old blood and does not indicate any active bleeding. However some women get red, then brown, then red, and so on. Did they tell you how big the bleed area seemed to be?

Cramps with sch are typically related to the presence of blood in your uterus, but it can also mean that you are not drinking enough fluids. I have been drinking obscene amounts of water, you might want to try that and see if it helps.


----------



## nikad

Starry Night said:


> But my OB said no sex at my last visit so I am sticking to that. He might be mad that I do other things but it's just too hard on the relationship and my sanity. Sometimes my hormones drive me stark-raving mad. lol Sometimes I wonder if I should just abstain for the sake of the baby but I haven't had any problems. It's tough.

Starry, did your OB explained why no intercourse, etc? Mine said it was ok, I am sex starved but still scared...:wacko:


----------



## scots_mum

nikad said:


> scots_mum said:
> 
> 
> Thank you ladies for the above advice. Im getting an extra scan on the 18th i will be 16 weeks not sure if i will get another before my 20 week or not maybe depends what is seen on the next one. The sonographer just didnt seem all that sure what she was seeing just pointed out the jaggy area and said everything points to it being a bleed based on what shes seen, and she wrote on my notes 'suggestive hematoma' 'scan to follow up' no advice given at all. Quite hard trying to explain the no sex thing to hubby too since we wernt actually told that and its me telling him i just read it online, but i dont want to take any risks at all. Im trying to take it easy and no lifting etc too, thankfully ive not had any significant blood since i was 11+4 only spotting and some brown discharge type loss is that a good thing? just really dislike these cramps
> 
> Not sure when you are having your next appointment with your Dr, but you can try and take DH with you just so he asks all questions or you ask in front of him. You can try and relieve DH sexual tension in other ways, just try not to O and take it really easy until you know what is going on for sure.
> 
> Brown is always good as it is old blood and does not indicate any active bleeding. However some women get red, then brown, then red, and so on. Did they tell you how big the bleed area seemed to be?
> 
> Cramps with sch are typically related to the presence of blood in your uterus, but it can also mean that you are not drinking enough fluids. I have been drinking obscene amounts of water, you might want to try that and see if it helps.Click to expand...

See my midwife on the 19th day after scan, so will ask her to explain things to me a bit better. She didnt say how big the area was infact she didnt even measure it. I didnt know that about the fluid so glad you said i drink very little water or fluids at all tbh so will start that right now


----------



## nikad

scots_mum said:


> See my midwife on the 19th day after scan, so will ask her to explain things to me a bit better. She didnt say how big the area was infact she didnt even measure it. I didnt know that about the fluid so glad you said i drink very little water or fluids at all tbh so will start that right now

Well hope it helps some :) In the meantime take it really easy, if possible stay in bed or lay down as much as you can. If you notice anything weird before your appointment, just go to your closest ER. 

Try to relax and think you are doing your best for this baby, even if resting, drinking a lot and no sex don´t seem like a lot, it is the only thing you can do, we have all been there. Stress can cause your uterus to contract and with the blood in there it might cause crampy pains. 

Still with a sch you have high chances of everything being just fine, so hang in there :)


----------



## Starry Night

nikad said:


> Starry Night said:
> 
> 
> But my OB said no sex at my last visit so I am sticking to that. He might be mad that I do other things but it's just too hard on the relationship and my sanity. Sometimes my hormones drive me stark-raving mad. lol Sometimes I wonder if I should just abstain for the sake of the baby but I haven't had any problems. It's tough.
> 
> Starry, did your OB explained why no intercourse, etc? Mine said it was ok, I am sex starved but still scared...:wacko:Click to expand...

I'm guessing it had to due with the fact that my 20 week scan still showed the bleed and for some reason my OB never looked at the files sent over from the children's hospital where I've been seeing the specialist. At 22 weeks the bleed and abruption were gone.

So when we went to see the specialist today DH made sure to ask for a second opinion. LOL The specialist said that since there was no more bleed or abruption that we could resume sexual activity! We've been having fun in other ways but we still missed out on intercourse as it's far more intimate than anything else.

Anyways, my scan went GREAT! Everything is just perfect and the baby is measuring in the 97th percentile so he's going to be a big boy. ha ha! Big babies are in my family so I'm not overly shocked. I'm just hoping he stays under 9 pounds. Please....oh please...

I think I can officially say now that I am sch and abruption-free!! I no longer have to go back to see the specialist. He did recommend I get a scan every 3 weeks just to make sure things are OK.


----------



## nikad

Starry Night said:


> nikad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Starry Night said:
> 
> 
> But my OB said no sex at my last visit so I am sticking to that. He might be mad that I do other things but it's just too hard on the relationship and my sanity. Sometimes my hormones drive me stark-raving mad. lol Sometimes I wonder if I should just abstain for the sake of the baby but I haven't had any problems. It's tough.
> 
> Starry, did your OB explained why no intercourse, etc? Mine said it was ok, I am sex starved but still scared...:wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm guessing it had to due with the fact that my 20 week scan still showed the bleed and for some reason my OB never looked at the files sent over from the children's hospital where I've been seeing the specialist. At 22 weeks the bleed and abruption were gone.
> 
> So when we went to see the specialist today DH made sure to ask for a second opinion. LOL The specialist said that since there was no more bleed or abruption that we could resume sexual activity! We've been having fun in other ways but we still missed out on intercourse as it's far more intimate than anything else.
> 
> Anyways, my scan went GREAT! Everything is just perfect and the baby is measuring in the 97th percentile so he's going to be a big boy. ha ha! Big babies are in my family so I'm not overly shocked. I'm just hoping he stays under 9 pounds. Please....oh please...
> 
> I think I can officially say now that I am sch and abruption-free!! I no longer have to go back to see the specialist. He did recommend I get a scan every 3 weeks just to make sure things are OK.Click to expand...

This is awesome news!! :happydance: Congrats :happydance: Hmmm I have the feeling that after your abstinence you are going to be a bad girl this weekend :haha: Enjoy!


----------



## Starry Night

:muaha:


----------



## inperfected

Congrats starry!!! I'm so glad to hear that


----------



## CamoQueen

I'm really glad your scan went well, Starry, that's awesome news!:thumbup:

My scan just served to make me more worried, however. The placental lake is gone, thank God, and baby is growing right on schedule. They did another echocardiogram due to the SSRI I was taking early on in pregnancy and they located a small VSD (ventricular septal defect) in the wall of his heart. So now I'm scheduled for another ultrasound at 30 weeks to check up on his heart again. I'm so terrified and lost right now.:nope:


----------



## ashley2pink

Good news Starry! Personally I would rather have a nice big boy than a small one! 
Luckily for me I have had absolutely no sex drive at all since I got pregnant. I could care less when it comes to that, though my husband cares. The weird thing is in my sleep its a little different. I dont have raunchy dreams lol, but I do have some kind of sexual dreams that do lead to an O in my sleep and I always wake up and have cramping. I too pray that I dont get those dreams, because I dont like the cramping at all, my tummy gets very hard. Even in during my dream I tell myself I wont let it get to that, but it does anyway! Its so odd to me, because awake its literally almost impossible for me to O, but in my sleep just a thought and seconds later I have one! I dont get how just mentally I can make myself have one. And, its been probably once every couple weeks since I got pregnant. When I wasnt pregnant it was hardly ever. Lol, pregnancy does some weird stuff to you!


----------



## Starry Night

CamoQueen said:


> I'm really glad your scan went well, Starry, that's awesome news!:thumbup:
> 
> My scan just served to make me more worried, however. The placental lake is gone, thank God, and baby is growing right on schedule. They did another echocardiogram due to the SSRI I was taking early on in pregnancy and they located a small VSD (ventricular septal defect) in the wall of his heart. So now I'm scheduled for another ultrasound at 30 weeks to check up on his heart again. I'm so terrified and lost right now.:nope:

:hugs::hugs: Did they tell you what a VSD would mean for your baby and/or pregnancy? I'm so sorry they found something with your baby. I can only imagine how scared you must be feeling. I really hope the situation rectifies itself by your next scan.


----------



## nikad

CamoQueen said:


> I'm really glad your scan went well, Starry, that's awesome news!:thumbup:
> 
> My scan just served to make me more worried, however. The placental lake is gone, thank God, and baby is growing right on schedule. They did another echocardiogram due to the SSRI I was taking early on in pregnancy and they located a small VSD (ventricular septal defect) in the wall of his heart. So now I'm scheduled for another ultrasound at 30 weeks to check up on his heart again. I'm so terrified and lost right now.:nope:

Glad to hear the good news :happydance: Hopefully the VSD will fix itself in the coming weeks, as babies are still changing a lot at this stage. You might want to ask what it implies if it doesn´t go away. I will keep you and your baby in my thoughts and prayers, but I am sure it will be just fine :)

*Outlook (Prognosis)*
Many small defects will close on their own. For those defects that do not spontaneously close, the outcome is good with surgical repair. 

I have read if the hole is small it can close even after birth.


----------



## CamoQueen

The doctor told me that a lot of times they will close, and if it doesn't it usually doesn't cause major problems after they are born. If there are problems, they can have medication or surgery to repair the hole. The major concern right now is that it's tagging along with other heart defects. I'm trying to stay optimistic that if the heart looked fine otherwise at 22 weeks that it wouldn't suddenly have self-destructed at 30 weeks, IYKWIM? He said that right now the rest of the heart looks great, but they will need to follow up with me a few more times. 

I know it can also sometimes be an indicator of chromosomal abnormalities, but he didn't even mention this (I Googled:dohh:), probably because the meds I was taking can cause heart defects and are a much likelier cause of the VSD rather than chromosomes, and the rest of the baby looks perfect. It's just all of the unknowns right now that are making me CRAZY!:wacko:

I am really happy that the lake is gone, though, and my placenta is nice and healthy.:thumbup:


----------



## Starry Night

I'm not a doctor (obviously) but it would seem to make sense that any major defects would have showed up by now. It's good that the doctor wants to take extra caution.

But yay that the sch is gone!


----------



## CamoQueen

Starry Night said:


> I'm not a doctor (obviously) but it would seem to make sense that any major defects would have showed up by now. It's good that the doctor wants to take extra caution.
> 
> But yay that the sch is gone!

Thanks, I'm really happy that it's gone, I feel a lot better about that.:hugs:

I did find a medical paper that concluded that most defects (something like 90%) are diagnosed in the second trimester, and rarely in the third trimester. The ones that were diagnosed didn't seem to be nearly as serious. So, I'm feeling more optimistic!:thumbup:


----------



## inperfected

Hey, would love some idea of your experiences please... It's been 4 weeks since my last "heavy" bleed, though I haven't stopped yet with spotting. This morning we were at th mall and I went to the toilet, then after coming out felt like I was having a braxton hicks (tight as!) then felt a gush, so went again, and there was very light brown coloured liquid had come out. Usually the blood I get now is mixed with discharge so this is really unusual (but has happened once before!). Any ideas or has this happened to anyone? I get a bit nervous to be honest, as when you've had issues you know about things like pprom and that ....


----------



## PAgal

Starry, what great news!! So glad you got a good report on baby's size too, that's perfect proof that the sch hasn't hurt him one bit!

Camoqueen, so sorry you have one more thing to worry about. It does sound like it will turn out ok at your next scan, I will be thinking about you and little one.


----------



## PAgal

Inperfectd, I don't know about that for sure, but it just sounds like old blood and discharge together which doesn't sound like anything at all to worry about. With all the bleeding you've had to deal with, it seems normal to have what sounds like old blood. Plus discharge in general is an everyday thing in pregnancy so sounds like it's just a combo of them both.


----------



## Starry Night

I have very watery discharge but the specialist has been measuring my fluids and they're always perfect. Maybe the gush was old blood mixed with watery discharge? And how much liquid was it? I remember being concerned by my watery discharge so I asked around and it seems a loss of fluids would have you soaking through your clothes. If it happens again it might be worth getting checked out just to ease your mind.


----------



## Starry Night

PAgal said:


> Starry, what great news!! So glad you got a good report on baby's size too, that's perfect proof that the sch hasn't hurt him one bit!

And I lost part of the placenta due to an abruption that has now healed. I then had an issue with one of the arteries in the umbilical chord (thought it was my uterus but turns out I heard wrong) but that's fine now too. But I am feeding my baby well. ha ha. I eat more than a cow...

Even though everything has cleared up for me I hope you ladies don't mind me sticking around. I want to see how you all get on and would love to be able to leave a happy-ending update (fingers-crossed!!) for anyone else who visits the thread in the future.


----------



## inperfected

I'd love to have you hang round starry! 



> I have very watery discharge but the specialist has been measuring my fluids and they're always perfect. Maybe the gush was old blood mixed with watery discharge? And how much liquid was it? I remember being concerned by my watery discharge so I asked around and it seems a loss of fluids would have you soaking through your clothes. If it happens again it might be worth getting checked out just to ease your mind.

Thanks for that... I am pretty sure it wasn't just discharge as it was a gush, i.e. soaked through to the bottom of the pad in about an 1.5inch round spot and immediately, not over time - I'd literally just been to the toilet and it was really watery not like any of the old blood I've had.. It would have definitely soaked through to my pants had I not been wearing a pad... I think from my guesses it'd be 10 ml approx?

I talked to mum (who we live on the same property as) and she told me I should ring the midwife so I did. She was concerned about it being fluid leaking, so has had me resting and watching to see if it happens again, and it hasn't to the same degree (though the tiniest bit has) so I'll just keep watching and ring her if I need to at any stage. I hate the worries, but I'm not one to worry with anything either, this is definitely TOTALLY different to the normal bleeding.


----------



## inperfected

Well, it's definitely not discharge... If it happens once more tonight, I'm going to hospital... It happened again where I said "I hate these" (i.e. the braxton hicks) then felt like I peed myself... I am getting a bit more worried you could say, and expect I"ll go into the hospital tomorrow either way to get checked...


----------



## PAgal

Hope you didn't have any more episodes of that last night, Inperfectd, but glad you plan to get it checked out soon. Keep us posted, I'll be thinking about you.


----------



## nikad

Hope everything si fine. I get a lot of discharge from the beginning of this pregnancy, actually last week I went out for a short walk and after 4 blocks I felt a small warm gush. I rushed back home in panic and it had soaked my pad around 1 and a half inches just like you mention ( no blood )

I asked my OB last week when I saw him, and he said it was normal and that is it was bugging me I could use some ovules every couple of days to feel more comfy. I still have´t bought them, but there are days where I get the damn watery discharge and others that are almost dry. 

I kinda got used to it at this point. On all US fluids seemed to be at good levels. Will be thinking of you, hope all is well :)


----------



## inperfected

Thanks everyone... I've rung the midwife as it happeneda bout 10.30 last night (i.e. half the pad soaked) then has been lightly happening this morning... She's a bit concerned so currently ringing hospital and that so she can refer me there. I'm not extremely nervous, as I kinda "expect" that everything will be fine (even though i know it isn't always), but oh well, we'll see I guess.


----------



## inperfected

Well, I spent the day in hospital... The scan was fine as was the swab test, so that's really good. They said that there could well have been a tiny rupture of the membranes as it sounded that way with what happened, but thankfully if it did happen, it's stopped.. The midwife has said I need to keep resting though as much as possible to try and make sure I look after myself... Oh will I be glad to get to 24 then 28 weeks!


----------



## nikad

inperfected said:


> Well, I spent the day in hospital... The scan was fine as was the swab test, so that's really good. They said that there could well have been a tiny rupture of the membranes as it sounded that way with what happened, but thankfully if it did happen, it's stopped.. The midwife has said I need to keep resting though as much as possible to try and make sure I look after myself... Oh will I be glad to get to 24 then 28 weeks!

Thank God for this good news! :happydance: I assume they did not find any trails of amniotic fluid then (?) Now take it easy, really easy and drink lots! 6 weeks to go until viability, keep it up!


----------



## Starry Night

inperfected, that is such a relief. Yes, just take it very easy and let OH pamper you. Drink lots and lots. I'm sure baby will be OK.


----------



## PAgal

oh that's such good news! been thinking about you and hoping all was ok!


----------



## PAgal

Just curious, is anyone else measuring their bumps? Mine jumped from a 28 inch waist to a 36 inch pretty early on, like by week 18, but it's still at 36 inches, you think this is normal?? I have been feeling baby more so I'm assuming she has to be growing, and my belly button is becoming more of an outy every week. You think it's just shifting weight? I am gaining about a pound a week like I should.


----------



## CamoQueen

inperfected, I'm so glad that you're okay! That must have been so scary.:hugs:

PAgal, I haven't been measuring my waist, mostly because I don't think I'd want to be faced with the cold, hard truth via numerical value.:haha: It's probably shifting weight, like you think; I would have guessed that the baby was growing up rather than out except your belly button is getting shallower.


----------



## Starry Night

My belly button is very shallow now. It used to feel like a cave, lol. It'll probably be an outie by the time I reach my due date.

I'm approaching my moving date (just over a week!) so I may be gone for awhile. We're moving to a rural area and only the town itself has high-speed and we'll be staying outside of town for the first few months. I'll follow this thread the best I can.


----------



## PAgal

Good luck with the move, Starry, and drop in and say hello once in awhile! Hope everything goes smoothly in the new town


----------



## inperfected

Good luck with the move starry :)

I've measured my belly :) it grew literally 2-3cms between not being pregnant and yesterday. To be fair though, that is not bad considering I was still swollen from hyperstimulation (ovarian from clomid) and also considering it was 41 inchs at the start... So one inch growth approx)... But in saying that I've lost 2lb so far, not gained (and still struggling to find foods!!) so that could be partly why... My belly buttons gotten mire "outey" too!


----------



## nikad

Good luck moving Starry! Hope it is all for the better :) You will be missed around B and B ;)


----------



## nfs4920

Good luck Starry! You're a brave woman to move in the middle of a pregnancy. We'll miss you around here, we can always count on you to come back with a quick reassuring response :)


----------



## Starry Night

I hope not to disappear totally. I just think we'll have dial-up for the first month or two so not sure how much I can come on in the foreseeable future. After that I hope to have our high speed up and running. And trust me, I wouldn't be moving during pregnancy unless I had to. lol Darn the almighty dollar.


----------



## ashley2pink

Geez inperfected how scary! Hope that's the last of gushing. Sometimes tears can heal or some women have 2 membranes so one might break and the other is intact 
I am 4 weeks now with absolutely no bleeding or spotting. Hoping that's a good sign my sch is healed. I have been doing more around the house but still taking it pretty easy. I feel much better now that I'm off bed rest. The first couple weeks off bed rest were hard and I would get winded and feel nauseous at even just being on my feet a couple minutes. I last much longer now. 
I haven't been measuring my waist yet but wow my growth from week 16 to 19 has been big. I need to measure to see exactly how much but there is no hiding I'm pregnant now. Also i started feeling baby at 14 wks but it was so random and not every day. But now I feel her a ton throughout the day. And I love it. Makes me feel closer to her. She is actually kicking right now:)


----------



## ashley2pink

Also I bought a bunch of cute little cardigans for her:) I love cardigans and me and my kids own quite a few. I had to buy my baby some and they are adorable so tiny! Also tiny leggings with lace. I'm letting myself get excited and I can't wait to hold and snuggle my little one. Any of you ever heard of etsy.com. People sell homemade items and some are awesome prices and super cute. I bought some gorgeous fabric flower headbands for cheap.


----------



## Starry Night

Hurray for no bleeding and for baby kicks! I hope you're clear of the sch, Ashley. I could tell when mine was finally healing as I finally started to develop energy and my stomach stopped hurting all the time. It still took some time to build my strength but now I can go out and about and help around the house. Unfortunately, I had to wait until 3rd tri to get the all-clear officially so my tiredness and awkwardness is already coming back but it still feels better than when I had my sch and abruption.


----------



## ashley2pink

Oops i meant etsy.com 
I was using my phone to type that


----------



## streamfreesia

Imperfected, I just want to tell you that I admire your strength and positive attitude. And I have been thinking of you and hoping for the best and am so thrilled that the baby is OK. You really need to take it easy. I learned that lesson too. My spotting had subsided for a few weeks and I felt like I could increase my activity. I went to a store to buy some stretchy non-maternity dresses for cheap because I am not fitting into anything. Then I stopped to get a few things from the grocery. It felt so God to be out and I felt pretty good, a little pressure but that was it. I invited another mom over the next day for a little wine (for her) and so the kids could play. Plus, she has been helping me out a lot. I prepared a casserole and later that evening the spotting returned. It is so hard to gage what you can and cannot do when you start feeling the slightest bit normal. Is it safe to assume that bedrest is inevideble but for how long? I will do whatever I have to do so that my baby is safe. Any thoughts from anyone on how long they stayed on bedrest once their bleeding stopped? 
Starry, you have been a little shining star on this group always encouraging those of us still struggling with our SCH even when you were starting to feel better. Good luck with you move and I hope We see you back here soon.


----------



## Starry Night

Still around but I think we're disconnecting our internet tomorrow as the truck is coming for our junk on Tuesday. We don't leave until Thursday so I may bum around my parents' place and post a little bit but I'm not sure. There are lots of last-second visits I have to make with friends.

I don't think you need to do strict bed rest. Putter about the house doing what you can but feel free to sit on the couch as much as necessary. ;) When I still had my sch I couldn't do the dishes as that required standing for too long and even sitting on the floor to fold laundry had me lying on the couch the rest of the day to regain my energy. But I could get myself a drink or warm up my own leftovers. Sometimes I'd even grab DH a drink. lol But I still ask him for help for things but I think that's due to third trimester discomfort. I can't bend. ha ha But my strength is much better than it was.


----------



## inperfected

I haven't been on strict bedrest for about a month now, or really bed rest much at all in that month. I rest in bed when it gets a bit worse, but have to carry on with my life too...

I honestly didnt know there was much to admire! I haven't had many options except to get through it. I've had quite a lot of gynologicalbissued in the past year though so know what to expect with medical stuff now....


----------



## Starry Night

I still see things to admire. :flower: Your bleeding sounds like it is worse than mine ever was and all I could do was lie on my couch and cry the whole first trimester. I still feel physically weak and mine has now healed! But you're right: we do what we do because we must. Life goes on.

Found out I have another ultrasound tomorrow at my local hospital. I guess my OB wants one final check before I move on Thursday.


----------



## nfs4920

2 weeks 1 day BLEEDING FREE! Yeah!


----------



## Sarah12

Hi Girls

Id love some advice. I had a heavy heavy bleed with clots last week ( at 8 wks pg) I thought id m/c but at the hospital the next day they told me baby was fine. I was amazed and so happy! They didnt tell me the cause of the bleed. 

I went back today (9 weeks) for another scan and baby has grown and is doing well but they told me the bleed was from a SCH measuring 2cm*2cm*0.7cm. Ive not bled since last week and the doctor told me the SCH is nothing to worry aboout and to carry on as normal.

But ive since come away and googled SCH and freaked out! Ive read it can increase m/c chance, some sites say to bed rest, avoid sex and im so confused and scared. Can anyone help me? 

I had mmc in Jan this year and so want this baby. I feel like im on a rollercoaster. 

Thank you so much
xx


----------



## streamfreesia

It sounds like your SCH is on the small side. Most women with SCH go on tohave healthy pregnancies once the SCH resolves. There are 3 potential outcomes with SCH. It can bleed out, your body can reabsorb it or it can end in miscarriage. Most of the statistics on miscarriage apply to large hematomas. Most likely your baby will be just fine, as I have said earlier that most SCH's resolve. Bedrest is advocated by some doctors and in some studies has been shown to reduce the chance of miscarriage. The rule of thumb from what I have seen is, bedrest until you are not bleeding or cramping for a period of time.Listen to your body. At first everyone is scared but as your pregnancy continues and your SCH gets smaller, you will not be as fearful. I had a large SCH and put myself on bedrest for 4 weeks, then more modified bedrest ever since. It has been 7 1/2 weeks now. I still get crampy so I rest more at those times. Try not to worry too much but do try to take it really easy.:flower


----------



## Sarah12

Thank you so much. I'm praying so much that everything works out.

How large was your sch and how many weeks were you when you got it? 

I read on one website its more risky if it appears late in 1st trimester when placenta forming? 

Xx


----------



## eeyore123

Hey 
My SCH story starts at 13 weeks.
I thought i was only 8-10 weeks preg ( very illregular periods ) when i has a bright red bled i went to my early pregnancy unit, where they did a scan and discovered baby was fine and i was in fact 13wks to the day pregnant.
They didnt investigate y i bled just told me it was one of those things and to go to the day assessment unit if i bleed again.
I then bled every 4-5 days............ each time i went in to the unit and they listened to heart beat, checked my cervix. It wasn't till i went to see a midwife in the unit after one bleed she set me up to see a consultant and scan the following week............. 
that night (15 weeks ) i had a VERY large bleed which ended me up in hospital for 2 nights/3days...... they wrote on my paper work it was an threatened miscarriage.
After 3 day the bleeding stopped and i was allowed to go home they never scanned me just checked cervix and babys heart beat every few hrs.

At 16 weeks after crying my eyes out to the consultant that i felt like i was living in limbo not knowing what was causing the bleeding i was finally sent for a scan............ They found all was fine but i had a 9cm x 3cm SCH sat over my cervix.
I continued to have bleeds every 3-4 days lasting about a day or two each time. But these bleeds are dark, brown and classed as old blood.

At my 21 week scan they where unable to find any SCH so i assumed it had resolved.......... but still i have continued to bleed ...... i'm now at 26wks + 4 days. We are just hoping it the beginning of the end now as the bleeding as slowed down to once a week for a day or 2.
They have told me i need growth scans at 28, 32 and 34 weeks to check baby is growing fine but so far he is doing great ....... they have no worrys about me having a natural labour but i have to be careful as SCH can cause early labour........ and seeing as my last baby was 4 weeks early they want me to be extra careful.
I am also Orh - blood group so have had to have fortnightly blood tests and my fair share of Anti-D injections.

I also googled SCH when i 1st found out and it was the worst thing i did! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## inperfected

Hugs!

My sch was initially 5x5x5 approx, and I bled first at 8 weeks also... I personally can see the benefit of bed rest (even though I wasn't told to, I did) but even just staying on bed rest til it's consistently brown then doing slightly more seems to be ok too... 

But in saying this, mine was larger and I've been bleeding non stop (only spotting now thankfully) for approx 15 weeks, though this is very unusual! Hoping at my scan on Tuesday it will have looked to have virtually resolved.


----------



## repogirl813

hi there ladies! Yesterday was the first time I had ever heard the term sch! +ent in for a followup scan, had one at 6 weeks 6 days and to follow up at 11 weeks 6 days, though they didn't say why I had just been cramping! When I go in the sonographer just keeps scanning the same spot oer and over and when I ask if something is wrong she says no everythings fine she finishes up and says sit here I got to get the doctor! She comes back 10 minutes later and takes me to an exam room so the doctor can speak to me. When he comes in he goes on to tell me they found a sch in my first scan, though I had no bleeding at all and that the sch at this point 5 weeks later has gotten larger he put me on strict light duty and will followup in 2 weeks! After 27 months of ttc can anyone help me here, what are my chances, and info would be wonderful


----------



## inperfected

Do you know the measurements repo girl? As long as it's not huge (you'd have obviously seen it if it was...) then your chances are high of everything being ok. Definitely do adher to the light duties though, and possibly resting as much as you can until you see the dic next would ve wise *hugs*


----------



## repogirl813

they didn't tell me sizes I could see it on the screen when she was measuring it but it's not like it was taking up much of the screen or anything


----------



## nfs4920

repogirl - Mine was found at 14 weeks after a heavy bleed, and was approx 7x7x8 (very large). I bled for almost 7 straight weeks, someimes heavy sometimes spotting. I have been bleed free for over 2 weeks and the SCH, while still there, has gotten muuuch smaller and does not pose a serious risk. I am happily almost 23 1/2 weeks with twin boys. As long as you follow your Dr's orders (I was on bedrest the whole time I was bleeding) you should be fine. The outcome is usually a good one. Just be careful and remain positive! :)


----------



## inperfected

I had my scan today... And I can't leave yet. :(

The hematoma is still 5.6x3.4x1.7cm. It's been nearly 13 weeks since they found it and I'd thought it be virtually gone since yesterday was first day not spotting (though today I was again slightly), not literally the same size as it was at 12 weeks... Grr :( and that might well b my last scan too as they only do the normal scans or ones for bleeding here....


----------



## PAgal

Inperfectd, I am so sorry to hear that, I know it must be so frustrating!! 

I don't think I understand tho why this may be your last scan??


----------



## ashley2pink

I had my ultrasound yesterday. Still a baby girl and we got some really cute profile pics! My avatar is one, its cuter if you turn it right side up:) Also, the tech could not see a hematoma.:happydance: My Dr couldnt for sure see one either 3 weeks go, so this assures me it's healed! Also, the fact I have been completely blood and spot free for almost 6 weeks. Baby girl was measuring exact to dates and she is perfect. So, I guess I can leave this group now tho I think I may still visit from time to time!
Sorry, inperfected, hopefully yours is just taking a little longer than normal. I hope at your next scan its much much smaller at least. But having one the entire pregnancy you still have a good chance of healthy, full term baby. But, I know even with that thought, it is so frustrating and scary to just have it there, and bleeding is very stressful and annoying too. But, you know, I think its hard to remember this but that hematoma can stay visible even when your placenta is fully healed. The blood just stays in there and is really old blood that won't make it's way out until delivery. So the fact that your bleeding has gotten much better and that you just spot here and there is a great sign, if its brownish in color.


----------



## inperfected

Thanks everyone. Just felt quite disappointed really.

It's my last scan as they don't scan you after 20 weeks here unless there's a reAson to do so - and so far a non-bleeding hematoma isn't a good enough one...


----------



## PAgal

Inperfectd, that's terrible. I hope they make an exception for you later and give you a follow-up later on, so you don't have to wonder for the next 20 weeks.

Congrats, Ashley2Pink, and how cute she is!!


----------



## hisgirl

Hi ladies, I also have a hematoma. I am 6 weeks 5 days according to my ultrasound on the weekend. IVe been having spotting for almost a month now, didnt even cross my mind that I was pregnant until my bf bought me a test on Friday :0 As soon as we got over our shock and excitement about our BFP we got worried about my spotting. The radiologist said I have a large SCH and that it covers over 50% but did not tell me measurements or where it is. I have only seen 2 small spots of red blood and not since Friday. Its been very small amounts of brown blood, only when I wipe. Sorry if TMI but it has varied from being stringy and dark brown to being gel like and very light brown. This will be our first baby and we are worried. Ive read through most of this group and am happy to see so many success stories, and Im sorry for those who have not had a good outcome either. Im hoping and praying that this baby makes it, he or she is so very wanted and loved already.


----------



## hisgirl

Hope everyone here is doing well, I have a scan tomorrow to check on my hematoma, spotting is still minimal. wish me luck ladies!


----------



## PAgal

Good luck, hisgirl!! Keep us posted!


----------



## inperfected

I hope the scan went well hisgirl!! Let us know how u got on..

Well, the midwife has allowed careful intimCy and that again, so I'm happy about that, takes the pressure off hubby an I finally...

Tomorrow will be one week with only the tiniest spot twice, most days nothing! I'm still aware I could have another old bleed, but stoked to see progress... It'd been a long 15 weeks non stop bleeding or spotting and I am so so pleased to see the end of it at this stage!! Baby is now kicking strongly and has been doing for 2.5 weeks now and I'm still getting constant braxton hicks (20+ a day I'm sure!). I'm freaking out a bit to be honest now that ive dealt woth all the issues I have to comprehend we are having a BABY. We'd tried for 1.5years though so this shouldn't really be a shock! But we've picked his name (secret til he's here), so yay!


----------



## nikad

inperfected said:


> I hope the scan went well hisgirl!! Let us know how u got on..
> 
> Well, the midwife has allowed careful intimCy and that again, so I'm happy about that, takes the pressure off hubby an I finally...
> 
> Tomorrow will be one week with only the tiniest spot twice, most days nothing! I'm still aware I could have another old bleed, but stoked to see progress... It'd been a long 15 weeks non stop bleeding or spotting and I am so so pleased to see the end of it at this stage!! Baby is now kicking strongly and has been doing for 2.5 weeks now and I'm still getting constant braxton hicks (20+ a day I'm sure!). I'm freaking out a bit to be honest now that ive dealt woth all the issues I have to comprehend we are having a BABY. We'd tried for 1.5years though so this shouldn't really be a shock! But we've picked his name (secret til he's here), so yay!

So glad to hear your life is going back to normal after all the stress and scares :happydance: Hope you get to enjoy some of your pregnancy now finally ;)

We found out we are having a boy, and is kicking me like crazy. Hope all the girls that have been recently diagnosed get good outcomes :)


----------



## McBumpy

Haven't been on for a while due to internet issues, read through the posts and pleased to see some of you girls have been given the all clear on your hematomas.

I've had quite a rough weekend. After finding out i had a hematoma at 5 weeks, i had a routine check scan at 7 weeks which showed it was stil there but had not changed in size. Baby was perfect, heart beating away and looking like a little prawn on the screen :) That was just over 2 and half weeks ago.
About 5 days ago all my brown spotting stopped, after 4 weeks of it non-stop. But then on Saturday after having a very relaxed day bbq-in with famil i had a large bleed, once again gushin for around 10 mins then slowed to dripping. My gp had to refer me to hospital in order to be seen (even tho they gave me numbers last time and said if anything happenes ring them asap and they would get me in?!) Anyway, my bleeding slowed down to just spotting, and the next morning i was given a scan.
According to last scan dates i would have been 9+5, but scan showed me to be 10+5 with a very happy bouncing baby! Needless to say i was emotional and i was given a picture to bring home.
My hematoma is still there, same size which kind of puzzles me..if i'm bleeding why isn't it getting smaller? I've had brown and red spotting on and off mainly when i wipe (sorry if tmi) 
So i'm 11 weeks today, and have my 1st midwife app tomorrow morning. 

I'm still scared, although not as on edge as i was at the begining (especially after reading through posts and realising just how common hematomas are and the usual good outcomes) But i'm still holding back from letting myself feel excited which is leaving me feeling guilty towards our baby, i love him/her deeply but i'm finding it hard to feel anything but scared is this normal? Even typing that makes me cry as i feel like i'm denying the pregnancy to myself when it is what we have wanted for so long :'(

Sorry for long post, just needed to vent to people who understand. xox


----------



## PAgal

Inperfectd, so glad to hear, that's great!! You've really earned a break, you've had such a tough time of things with that stubborn bleeding!!


----------



## PAgal

Mcbumpy, it's totally understandable that you are just trying to be cautious and not get too excited, so don't beat yourself up there. Heck, even in a normal pregnancy with no complications women often don't let themselves get excited until much further along than you are now. As for your hematoma being the same size, I think many of us had this issue of them being even bigger or the same size at the next scan. The way I figured it was, at the 1st scan they are only catching it on the increase, it's still growing. So at your latest scan it very well could be on the downhill and was in fact much bigger at it's peak. Not sure if that helps but it made me feel a little better. Hang in there, like you said they really are quite common and almost always turn out fine in the end.


----------



## McBumpy

Thank you PAgirl, i spend that much time thinkin about it i end up beating myself up over it!

Just wondering too, after my heavy bleed i had Saturday, it went to brown later sunday and all day yesterday. But today its been brown and dark red blood, was just wondering if dark red blood was anything to worry over and if anyone else has experienced it? xox


----------



## PAgal

i was told that anything other than bright red is old blood, i had the same thing for awhile.


----------



## McBumpy

Hiya girls :)
Well i had my first MW appt today and all went well. Because i had a scan on Sunday due to my bleed i won be needing a 12 weeks scan as i technically dont need one, which is fine as i can't be greedy - just sad that hubby missed out on the scan with me being taken down early in the morning from the ward!

So my EDD is 23rd November! Still unsure on when to let people know, close family know already about the pregnancy aswell as the SCH but i'm nervous to tell others still...when did / are you girls going to tell people? 
I already have a pokey tummy showing and going by how quick it came it will carry on growing just as quick :) !

xx


----------



## ashley2pink

Inperfected-With my 2nd I started feeling BH at about 28 weeks, and by 30 weeks, I had a ton, probably 50 a day, and that was with my taking it easy because I was nervous about how many I was having. If I had been up and around Im sure the BH would have increased alot! I still made it to 39+2 which was my induction date. With this baby I have already been feeling them occasionally since about 20 weeks. I get maybe a couple a day sometimes a few a day. But I imagine they will pick up for me soon, which I am not at all excited about, they make me nervous! Oh also, with my 2nd baby since I was so nervous I asked my Dr to do fetal fibronectin tests on me every 2 weeks until I was 34 weeks. They swab you down there and the test will tell you if you are likely to go into labor within the next 2 weeks. All of mine came out negative, so those BH can be normal even in excess for some women. But I still didnt want to push my luck and do too much stuff throughout the day until I made it to 37 weeks. 
McBumpy, I remember having a lot of dark red, wine colored blood after bleeding bright red. It would go from dark red to brown sometimes almost black.


----------



## inperfected

Thanks for that ashley. So over them when shopping and the like though!! :) 

He's a kicker! Painful at times even now... The bleeding has 100% stopped finally (not one spot since 21 weeks :) I know I still have the hematoma, but intimacy has been allowed now by the midwife which is really good. 

Mcbumpy... I lost a lot of blood at one stage including what I believe was most of the clot and then when they scanned me it was the same size, but fresh blood, so I think that whilst old blood may come out, if it's the same size you must've still been bleeding a bit.


----------



## Sarah12

Hi Girls,

Can i ask how heavy your bleeds are? I had my first bleed 3 weeks ago which scared the life out of me and was pretty heavy - 2 pads. I thne didnt bleed again for 3 weeks but at work on Wednesday had a huge bleed - all down my legs. into my trousers. i thought it was game over but went to the hospital and baby was still kicking away in there. The hospital told me I dont need to come back in unless its a REALLY REALLY heavy bleed with big clots and lots of pain. Other than I need to out on pads and live through it. 

Last night I bled again- about one pad full. Is this normal? Are others of you getting fairly big bleeds or are they more like spotting?

Im 11 weeks today and petrified!

xxxx


----------



## McBumpy

Hiya Sarah.
I've had 2 bleeds up to now, one at 5 weeks and one at 10+4, both was heavy bleeds, litrally gushing out of me (Sorry if tmi)
After my first bleed, i bled brown blood for 4 weeks. Some days spotting other days a bit more heavy, it stopped for 3 days and i thought i might of been on the road to recovery but then 3 days later i had my next bleed (6 days ago). 
After my last big bleed i had dark redish brown bleeding the day after, then a little brown spotting. It has stopped again now, which i suppose i should be greatful for...but last time it stopped it came back in the form of a red bleed so i'm kind of scared at the moment if that is the case again!

After your bleed last night have you been in touch with hospital / midwifes? If you ever feel worried never hesitate to contact them as that is what they are there for. 

I hope things start to get easier for you soon. xx


----------



## Sarah12

Thanks. I had a big bleed on Wednesday and went to the hospital ( scared to death) but baby was fine. I bled again last night - about 1 pad but haven't gone back to hospital. Should I? They said not too unless really heavy and it wasn't ad bad as Wednesday's bleed.

Do you girls also get cramps when you bleed? I get period pain cramps. I've had them on and off today but not bled again since last night. The cramps really scare me though.


----------



## McBumpy

My last bleed i went through 3 pads in less than an hour, i bled approx 1 pad in my first bleed so this last one really did take its toll on me!
I was told by the doctor who was on the ward that if i bleed red again to go back, but if it was brown or just slight red spotting then not to worry. If you don't feel you want to go to hospital as your bleed wasn't as bad then that is fine, but i would just for reasurance as i'm such a worry bum!
I also suffered cramps too, like you said period cramps. I was told paracetamol are totally fine to take but nothing else. 
Have you been spotting beteen bleeds or is it just the bleed then a sudden stop?
xx


----------



## Sarah12

Not really any spotting... Mainly heavy bleeds- the next day a few dribbles (!) and then stopped. I'm going to try be calm and not go to hospital but if I get another bleed I'm going to go. I just feel like they're sick of me there! I've had 7 scans in this pregnancy as needed a few early on for dating and because I m/c in Jan they gave me some appointments for reassurance. 

How do you feel about your bleeds? Are you ok about them or scared of m/c? 

I've been told some people just bleed and no need to worry - but finding it easier said than done!


----------



## McBumpy

It's there job tho hun so never forget that, but if you don't feel the need to go then that is fine. It's good that you are able to see the difference between anything alarming and anything fairly normal.

I'm not as worried as i was about bleeding, when i had my first one i spent a good few days in tears but then after a talk with the specialist at hospital i became aware that the Hematomas are quite common and that the majority of them end up perfectly fine. Every pregnancy has its own risk, theres always been debate about how much extra risk a Hematoma adds, but i don't see it as a percentage - i just look at it as we need to be abit more aware of things. 
I think it would be more alarming if you didn't worry, after all we are human and have feelings :) . 
As it stands im just takin each day as it comes, i have good days and bad days (but i think thats just my hormones in general lol)
If ever you want to talk tho i'm here on the forum or via inbox messages :) we are litrally days apart in our expected due dates too which is always nice to share :) xx


----------



## Sarah12

Thanks mcbumpy- be good to stay in touch- go through this together! And we're both Brits! When's your nucheal scan? Mines on 17th and counting. X


----------



## Sarah12

Oh meant to ask- are you resting lots? What have you been adviced on that?


----------



## inperfected

Hugs Sarah!

I had my first big bleed at 8 weeks and it was a gush and filled maybe 5 pads in a day, then another at 10 weeks which was slightly worse (3 paads in first 1.5 hours) but slowed quicklyish again... Then I had 3 more bleeds I think, maybe 4 And the last was the worst by a long shot filling pads in 15 mins for about 2-3 hours I think, but baby was still ok. I also had non stop spotting for 15 weeks and a few other gushes or heavier days but where it wasnt fresh bleeding.


----------



## hisgirl

my scan was ok, hematoma hasnt changed in size, no bigger or smaller. spotting is still minimal, its only the tiniest bit when I wipe. Havent had to even wear a panty liner for it. Im still not allowed sex or orgasms, and so far that has been the worst part. My appt with my obgyn isnt until the 30th. Im really hoping to get the go ahead for sex then. Abstaining is awful. I love my OH and really I feel closest to him when we make love. I miss it so much. 

Having lower back pain for weeks now, but no abdominal cramping. Im glad all you ladies seem to be doing well too :)


----------



## PAgal

hisgirl, sorry to hear you have to abstain still, and that the clot isn't smaller, but it's still so early for it to budge much. Abstaining was hard for me for the exact same reasons, but once you are told you can be intimate again it will be even more wonderful so hang in there You can still do a lot of very intimate things, which I know will be a huge "tease" on your end but it may make you feel the closeness again.


----------



## PAgal

Sarah, sorry to hear about all the bleeding, but hang in there, our bleeding stories seem to end up happily in a matter of time. 

Btw--blood is an irritant to the uterus so bleeding actually causes cramping. I am so glad my doc told me this, it always made me feel better when I was worried it was going to be a m/c.

Also, do you have a doppler? After my bleeding it was the absolute most comforting thing in the world to me! They are pretty cheap online and can be delivered in just a few days. It's so very reassuring to hear that little heartbeat whenever I was worried that things were going wrong.


----------



## inperfected

Definitely hard *hugs* you will get thru it though, even though if it has to b longer... We had to from week 6 to 21 but it was a much larger hematoma that I couldn't wear just a pantyliner for never mind nothing. Hope the appt on the 30th let's u though :)


----------



## Sarah12

Hi girls. I've thought about a doppler but at oy 11 weeks I didn't know if I'd hear anything? Are there any makes of Doppler you recommend or any particular features I should look for? 

When you get your heavy bleeds now do they still scare you and you think your m/c or are you used to it?


----------



## PAgal

I can only answer about the doppler, I only had one intital bleed then just heavy brown for a month. Angelsounds dopplers are very well spoken about on BnB, I love mine. Very simple device, no bells and whistels, you just listen to baby's heartbeat. Some are digital and detect the heartbeat for you. I heard the hb at 8 weeks then randomly until 10 weeks, then it was a pretty sure thing to find it pretty easily. But it can be stressful until you get the hang of it, you just have to promise yourself you won't worry if you can't hear it all the time, baby is still so very tiny.


----------



## repogirl813

I have a doppler and have not heard the baby yet but at last sono my placnta in anterior and have previa so she said until my placenta moves up I probablt won't be able to hear the baby on the doppler


----------



## nfs4920

Hi Sarah, 
I just wanted to give you some feedback on your questions. As for the bleeding, I had one reallllly heavy bleed (went to ER, down legs, through clothes, etc...) then spotted for lots of weeks. I went on bedrest as per my doctor's advice. I think the heavy bleeds just mean the clot is stilIl active. I think unless you're passing huge clots with red blood you're probably ok. Mine officially stopped bleeding around 20 1/2 weeks. My clot is still there and will probably be there until I deliver, but it's muuuuch smaller and not active anymore. 

As for the doppler, I think any of them are ok. But I didn't start hearing both my babies' heartbeats regularly (twins) until about 17 weeks. It gets easier as you get further along. 

Good luck with everything!


----------



## Sarah12

Thanks for your replies girls. I find it so scary. Since Thursday I must be going to the loo every 1/2 hour as Im convinced Im bleeding. Im going crazy!


----------



## inperfected

Ugh. 23+1 and I spotted again last night. Minimally, but I just want it to end...


----------



## eeyore123

inperfected said:


> Ugh. 23+1 and I spotted again last night. Minimally, but I just want it to end...

i know that feeling hunni........ i bleed right up to 22wks then started spotting again at 26+4......... i cried as i thought it had finished for good yet here i was up MDU ( i'm O rhs D- blood so needed an anti d jab ) 
But thankfully after the minimal spotting at 26 weeks.......... i've been clear........... hopefully if will stop for u soon xxxxxxxxxx

Is any one else having regular growth scans because of the bleeding?..... i had one at 28wks, due one at 32 and 36 wks......... ??


----------



## PAgal

Inperfectd, so sorry you are bleeding again, but glad it was just a little spotting. I read that some women just bleed throughout their pregnancies and have healthy babies in the end. Sure hope it lets up completely for you though, I know it must be stressful.

eeyore, I am having a growth scan on Monday at 28 weeks but not sure if they will do anymore after that (I had to talk them into this one, my doc wasn't going to give me any more at all!). My specialist had recommended it so I am going back to him and will ask about future scans while I am there.


----------



## inperfected

I wish I was having more scans but unless something else is wrong, or I bleed heavy, then no more scans at all. Just want to get to 24 (then 28/32/34) weeks at this stage since I've had more than enough scares with the bleeding, possible amniotic leak and constant bhs


----------



## cmtd0911

Hi Ladies, so glad I found this thread!
Here's my story...
Im 12w and have had a great preg so far. No sickness, some fatigue, and sore boobs. Ive been very lucky.
last Saturday, 5/7 I was just standing around, no pain, nothing when it all the sudden felt like I peed my pants. I went to the bathroom and in the 20 seconds it took me to go to the bathroom, I had already bled through my pants. Bright red blood. It was literally gushing out of me, on the floor, everywhere. 
I then passed a clot that was about the size of a hockey puck! I thought it was over.

I called my DR. who said go to the nearest evergency room. After a 4 hour wait, I finally got an ultrasound, only to see a happy little bean bouncing around with a heartbeat of 178!!!! I couldnt believe it!! 

By the time I left the hospital the bleeding had stopped and for the next 2 days, I had brown spotting. 

I had another ultrasound yesterday and the technician said she saw some leftover blood that could either reabsorb itself, or maybe bleed again, but because I am so far along, it doesnt look like it will cause a problem. It was small, but I wasnt given specific measurements. It looked like it was under my uterus. She didnt seem concerned. The baby was fine, good heartbeat, moving all around. 

Today, I just started spotting brown again :nope: Im freaking out that this could be the start of a MC...I have no pain, but for a subchorionic hematoma, is this normal?
Like I said the ultrasound tech and the DR's didnt seem concerned, but I still cant help but worry. 

Thanks in advance!! :hugs:


----------



## PAgal

Glad you found this forum, cmtd! Sounds like that huge clot you lost was most of the SCH, so that's good--a lot of us find out we have very large ones still inside there when we get to the ultrasound. 

Brown blood (or any blood that's not bright red for that matter) is all OLD blood so don't worry about the brown spotting--that is just the SCH leaving your body. Some absorb, some drain, some both, so I always saw it as a good sign when I lost brown blood.

Also, blood is an irritant to the uterus so expect some cramping with the brown bleeding too (of course, if it ever worries you, please call the doc. But generally, expect some cramping).


----------



## cmtd0911

Thanks so much, makes me feel better!!!:hugs:

I keep trying to tell myself "its normal. its gonna be fine" but I cant help but get nervous. I was finally getting over the bleeding from Saturday, and now I have to spot..grrrr

It seems to have stopped (actually it only went on for about an hour). I told my husband, it has to be a girl because shes already driving us crazy!!! LOL

Does anyone else feel like their Dr's are making it like its no big deal?! I dont know if thats a good thing or a bad thing.

Hope everyone is feeling well!!:flower:


----------



## eeyore123

My dr's make it out to be no big deal...... in fact the only reason i know i have/had a SCH was coz i stood and cried and told the dr she was no good and to hand me my notes back so i can take them to a decent hospital..... she caved and gave me a scan which showed the SCH. As far as my dr was concerned as long as we heard babies heart beat all was well... she would send me away and tell me to come back if bleeding started again... infact on my notes she wrote impending miscarriage! .. she didnt seem to care i was stuck in a limbo not knowing what was going on :growlmad:

After my little out break in the hospital they have been a bit better with information and have set me up for growth scans but still most the information i have found has been from sites like this xxx :hugs:


----------



## cmtd0911

OMG how cruel!!! Sorry you had to go through that, how frustrating. Its so hard to trust these Dr's. Mine kind of had the same attitude, even when I went to the hospital...basically once they say the baby was fine, they didnt care anymore. How could they not want to find out where the bleeding was coming from?! I only know about SCH from here as well. My Dr mentioned it, but that was it. When I went for a scan on Monday I asked him if he could see it & his reply was "Im not good at looking for those things" !!!!!:growlmad: 
uummm well youre a doctor, shouldnt you be good at looking for them?!?! 

Then when I went for a level 2 scan on Thursday, the tech saw it, but only when I asked her to look for it. Why didnt she see it?!? I guess my Dr never put in my notes that I was bleeding?! Sooo frustrating. 

The only good thing is that where I live, I can basically get a scan once a week if I wanted to ...& I just might LOL...

In the UK, does insurance not pay for scans? I read alot of posts that women say they dont get a scan until 12 weeks? The again at 20?


----------



## cmtd0911

PAgal said:


> Sarah, sorry to hear about all the bleeding, but hang in there, our bleeding stories seem to end up happily in a matter of time.
> 
> Btw--blood is an irritant to the uterus so bleeding actually causes cramping. I am so glad my doc told me this, it always made me feel better when I was worried it was going to be a m/c.
> 
> Also, do you have a doppler? After my bleeding it was the absolute most comforting thing in the world to me! They are pretty cheap online and can be delivered in just a few days. It's so very reassuring to hear that little heartbeat whenever I was worried that things were going wrong.

PAgirl, was it real easy to find the HB every time you looked with the doppler? I am considering this now, but of course I think about not being able to find the HB all the time and thinking the worst. Im 12w4d and have seen/heard good HB each time I went to the Drs. 
Do you ever have trouble with it? Thanks =)


----------



## eeyore123

cmtd0911 said:


> ?
> 
> The only good thing is that where I live, I can basically get a scan once a week if I wanted to ...& I just might LOL...
> 
> In the UK, does insurance not pay for scans? I read alot of posts that women say they dont get a scan until 12 weeks? The again at 20?


in the UK health care (nhs) is free..... u get a dating scan at roughly 12weeks to tell u due date and one inbetween 20-22wks to check on baby.... that is it. Also your main career is midwife, u see gp once or twice during pregnancy..... that is it unless u have complications where u end up needed consultants or specialists.


----------



## PAgal

My docs made it to be no big deal as well, how frustrating! I swear if you aren't at viability (around 24 weeks), they act like they just don't care. And almost all of my docs were women! They all have kids too, you'd think they could relate a little to the feeling of being told they may lose their baby. Kinda like they just assume we'll miscarry and then if not, we'll go from there. 

cmtd, it may take you a little bit to find the hb initially, but by 12 weeks you shouldn't have much problem. And in a couple weeks definately not much problem at all. I could find it within seconds by 12 weeks. Keep in mind though, sometimes babies aren't in good positions for dopplers in any given pregnancy, but the majority of women have no problem at all with dopplers. There are lots of tips on the forums for finding the hb so when you're ready, lots of us can talk you through it! It is honestly the best purchase I have ever made. Even now, I haven't used it in weeks now since I feel baby, but if her movement ever decreases, it's comforting to know that I have it so I can make sure she's ok rather than having that dreadful terrifying long wait to get to the hospital to find out.


----------



## Sarah12

Cmt- I'm 12 weeks also. I had my first bleed at 8 weeks and like u thought it was all over. I had no spotting and thought/ hoped the sch had absorbed. But at 11 weeks had a massive bleed with blood pouring out and a few clots. I was convinced then I had m/c. I was at work when it happened and had to get tube to hospital. Cried the whole way. Met my dh there and we were prepared for the worst- but on scan baby was fine and heart beating away. I was in shock. 

Since then I've had no spotting. It's like it hadn't happened- physically. But mentally I'm a mess. I'm going to the loo constantly to check for blood, always think I can feel blood dripping. The hospital said to take it easy but I can do gentle exercise. But I've been too scared. I normally workout 5 times a week Cnut done nothing since week 8. Not even having sex as were both too scared. Not good. 

My 12 week scan is on Tuesday - I'm so nervous and just praying all is ok. 

X


----------



## cmtd0911

Hi Sarah!
I saw you on the Nov 29th buddy thread & was going to send you a message!! 
It looks like were going through the exact same thing at the exact same time!! 

I worked out 5 days a week also, & now im too scared to do anything :nope: Im scared of it happening again, & even though now, most likely I will know what it's from, Im still nervous. Even the little spotting Im having now is making me anxious. Everytime I go to the bathroom, Im expecting something bad. Im hoping that as time goes on, these anxious feelings go away. All I kept saying in the beginning was "I cant wait to get to 12 weeks"..now I feel like it doesnt even matter!!

My poor husband is terrified to come near me after seeing all the blood...poor guy

My 12 week scan was on Thursday & all went well..baby was swimming all around & I swear it waved to us LOL 

Im sure your scan will go well on Tuesday. Ill be thinking & praying that all is ok :hugs: Please keep us updated!

@PAgal...I agree about the Drs feeling that way. You would think because you see a woman, she would understand the emotional aspect of it a little more. I guess theyre numb to it because they see so much all the time. 
my hubby said he doesnt want me to get a doppler because he knows what will happen if I cant find the HB one day...Ill panic & run to the ER...he thinks Ill drive myself crazy, and hes probably right LOL....Im still keeping it in mind though.


----------



## PAgal

sarah and cmtd, I can relate to the working out thing. I was very active before and was determined to be a super fit mom while pregnant, but decided to take it easy and now I am glad I did. Like the docs say, it probably won't hurt to excercise (my docs told me I could, just nothing strenuous), but in the end YOU are the one who has to live with yourself if something bad happens, and it's for peace of mind to take it easy so you will KNOW it was nothing that you did. It's a personal decision, I know. It really, really bugged me to not get any excercise for 2 months, but I stayed very active as far as going places and doing things, just not exercise, until I found out my SCH was almost gone. So you will likely be able to start it up again no problem, and within a couple weeks of working out I felt great again. Good luck to you both

And as far as going to the loo every 15 min. and checking for blood, we all did that, but eventually you will check less and less, so keep your chins up!!


----------



## Sarah12

Pagan- thanks for your message! It's an emotionally so tough- being so paranoid all the time! I so want to enjoy being pregnant. And I feel guilty when I complain as I feel so lucky to be pregnant and hate to sound ungrateful.. I just want the fear and risk to go so I can enjoy it and feel excited... And go back to being intimate again! 

Out of interest what exercise are you doing now?


----------



## PAgal

I do exercise bike and light free weights, and some lunges. I started back really slow, like 5 min. then kept increasing, and I do 25-30 min. a day of cardio and some light weights. They say to keep your heartrate under 140 during pregnancy and it kept jumping up pretty high when I first started back, but eventually that leveled out after I got some endurance back. Now if my heartrate jumps, I just stop for a minute then resume. 

I originally planned to walk, but I already walk around so much in any given day doing things that I decided to just bike--walking seems sort of "bouncy" and I avoid bouncy excercises, they just don't feel right with all the pressure/weight of baby down there.


----------



## Sarah12

Ive got my 12 week scan tomorrow so am going to see what they say about the SCH and hopefully can return to gentle exercise. Keen to do some swimming as Ive read this is good in pregnancy.

If you dont mind me asking are you still having sex? We've never been told we can't but we're just to scared. Been 5 weeks now and i hate it!


----------



## PAgal

I was told no sex or orgasm by my OB to be cautious, and when the SCH was found to get larger later and I saw a perinatologist, he said no sex or anything in the vagina at all until 10 days after the last blood loss--his reasoning was because of the risk of infection. He said that when you are losing blood, your cervix is more prone to infection (because if blood can come out, infection can come in). I will be honest, we didn't obey this 100%--we did at 1st, but then we had gentle sex. From what the specialist said, it didn't sound like sex itself caused any problems. But most women on here who had larger bleeds were told no sex I believe, so I guess it's a personal decision.

Before we had sex, we were still having intimacy without actual intercourse, which was actually pretty fun and satisfying, so you and OH could try that too if you feel comfortable. But let us know what the doc says, they all seem to have different opinions somewhat.


----------



## PAgal

Well I had what will likely be my last u/s today, to check the growth of baby, and the clot is completely resolved! Baby is measuring 2.72 lbs. and in the 55% percentile (just her legs were smaller, so she isn't going to have her daddy's height but that's not so bad. My doc said I will be coming in for appointments every 2 weeks now instead of monthly, but I didn't ask if this is typical for everyone this early or because of my history with the SCH, so I will have to look that up. 

Omg I can't believe how time is flying, I can't wait to meet my baby girl!!!


----------



## Sarah12

PAGal. That's wonderful news! You must be very happy! 

I have my 12 week NT scan tomorrow! Feeling very nervous! 

X


----------



## PAgal

Good luck, sarah, hope you get all good news!


----------



## cmtd0911

PAGal, thats awesome news, congratulations!!!!

Sarah, good luck tomorrow....I was so nervous before mine (it was Thursday) but everything looked good =)
Keep us updated, its going to be great!!

I have an appointment that I made a long time ago for this Friday, & I was going to cancel it because I saw my Dr on Monday after the bleed & the perinatologist on Thursday, but Im crazy and want to see the baby again, so Im not gonna cancel. My Dr is gonna think Im nuts, but I dont even care!! LOL :wacko:

Im still spotting which is so annoying, but I keep trying to tell myself its the clot working its way out. grrr


----------



## Sarah12

Well im back from my 12 weeks scan and baby was looking good and healthy... and gorgeous! 
The bugger is that my hematoma has trippled in size - she even asked if I was having twins as she thought it was another sac. So im upset and worried about that. Its measuring 7cm by 6cm. ( was only 2cm by1cm) before. Ive been referred to consultant who im seeing on Tuesday but ive been told he cant actually do anything. 

How big is a hematoma thats 7cm *6cm. Is that very big? normal? What did you girls measure? Im gutted. I was so hoping it would have gone. I just want to celebrate being pregnant but im too scared. 

Sx


----------



## PAgal

Hi Sarah, so sorry to hear that, but I must tell you that a lot of us experienced the same thing (although I had my fingers crossed for you!)--after that 1st bleed we are just catching the SCH on the uphill and it's still accumulating. I was devastated when I went for my follow-up scan, thinking it would have been absorbing, and it was huge by then. But from all the stories I have read on here, I believe yours will start (or already has started) to go down now, so please don't get too bummed if you can. Like you've read on here, these stubborn SCH's seems to almost always go away eventually and then you will be enjoying a healthy pregnancy before you know it

As for the size, yours seems like a normal larger one like most of us had, but the consultant can tell you more. When they tell you he can't actually do anything, that just means he can't remove the clot or anything but he will give you advice and answer questions for you which will be helpful. Until you see him, I would just take it easy and try to distract yourself, as hard as that it is worked for me oftentimes. And we are here if you have any questions.


----------



## McBumpy

PAGal - great news i bet you are so happy :) ! 

Sarah, i'm glad that your 12 week scan showed baby to be fine and healthy x Sorry to hear that the hematoma has got bigger. I was never given measurments on mine, just told each time that it was the same size as before and that it was small (i dont know what they class as Small, Med, or Large?) 

I think i have read a few posts on here before where girls have said theres had increased in size, but by the time of the next scan it had reduced a lot, or totally resolved. 

xx


----------



## Sarah12

Thanks girls. Its just a huge disappointment and scare to see its grown so much. And im so scared its going to lead to m/c. I really want to be excited when I announce my pg to friends and family but im so scared it will end badly.


----------



## PAgal

I know it, Sarah, it's frustrating and very scary. My 1st bleed was actually not until 12 weeks so I had already told close family and a couple good friends, but I waited to tell anyone else for awhile. I just felt so vulnerable and so very helpless. When is your next scan, do you know yet? I would request one in 2 weeks, the scans are really for YOUR peace of mind not for the docs, and they should understand that.


----------



## repogirl813

sarah when I went for my 12 week scan the hematoma had doubled from my 7 week scan though they never gave me sizes or anything. At that point I was put on strict light duty went back at 14 weeks for a followup and they had said my body was reabsorbing it as it had gotten smaller! Keep your head up and keep in mind, I was worried cause I wasn't bleeding at all so I really thought my body wasn't getting rid of it and it would just keep getting bigger and bigger


----------



## Sarah12

Im seeing the consultant on Tuesday so will ask for a scam then. I hope you are right and the scan is starting to go down. Im not actually bleeding or having any spotting. But that obviously doesnt make a difference as still grown!


----------



## Sarah12

One question- we had planned to tell friends and family following this scan but are now unsure if this is a good idea? 
Do you think it's still safe to announce or we should hold on a few mire weeks? 
X


----------



## repogirl813

when you tell is gonna be ur personal choice, we told friends and family but only because being this far along, should something happen those are the people I need for support good or bad


----------



## Sarah12

My immediate friends & family know... Its more other friends, colleagues etcI want to tell them. I just don't know if I'm being foolish and what the chances are of this all ending badly.


----------



## repogirl813

like I said it's a personal choice I have told everyone as I want to try to enjoy this pregnancy and not stress myself out more as with anything we could all have h&h pregnancies and still have something happen so there is never a guarantee, I say just try to enjoy and make the best of it :)


----------



## McBumpy

Is it common to have dark brown almost black bleeding?
I have had brown spotting on and off since my last bleed @ 10+5, but it had settled for a while. Just now i felt warm underneath, went to the bathroom and my panty liner had black blood/discharge on it, then i carried on bleeding brown for a min or so. It's stopped now just there if i wipe but i'm wearing a pad now as it's scared me, thought it was the red bleeding coming back :'(

xx


----------



## PAgal

yes that's old blood, so no worries there


----------



## KayliBo

I'm so glad I found this forum....I am 12w2d, and @ 10 weeks I went to the hospital. I was actually visiting family in Florida when I felt a huge gush...Once I saw that it was blood I was convinced I was miscarrying. At the hospital I was surprised to see my little bean waving his arms! Heartbeat and everything was great, but the tech told me she saw a large subchorionic hematoma, about 10cm. The er doc said it was as big as the gestational sac and at that point I had a 50/50 chance of having a miscarriage. After 2 days, the bleeding slowed. For two weeks it has been a consistent but minimal brown/pinkish discharge. My doctor said that he expects me to carry to term, but he didn't even do an ultrasound to look at it himself. Last week after having sever back pain, I again went to the er convinced I was miscarrying. Again, the fetus was fine, and in fact was bouncing off of the blood clot as if to say get out of the way! They prescribed Tylenol 3 and sent me home, again on complete bed rest, which my ob seems to think is unnecessary. After doing much research, I am just hoping to get to the point of viability, as this will be my last pregnancy. I'm worried because my ob still only wants to see my once a month, and is not doing much to monitor the situation. I had an early miscarriage last year and I think it will be much worse if I lose this baby so far along. My two children are already excited about having a baby. Every day is a challenge. I don't know what to expect, but I have been trying to take it easy and pray for a healthy baby. To ease my mind, I have ordered a fetal doppler and I can't wait till it comes in! Has anyone else had bleeds this big and went on to have a healthy pregnancy?? Also, my bleed is on top of the baby, which apparently is not the greatest spot for it to be in. 
#worriedsick!


----------



## PAgal

Glad you found the forum here, KayliBo. Sounds like you are experiencing what many of us on here have, and I haven't heard any unhappy endings on here at your gestation since I've been on here (about 14 weeks I believe). I would request a follow-up ultrasound in 2 weeks, but that's just me. This early in pregnancy, U/S's are for our peace of mind, not the doc's knowledge, so they may not push it unless you ask. I had to push for most of mine back then and they never gave me a problem since you have a legitimate reason (to check the clot's progress).

Bedrest is always a mixed topic of discussion on here--with larger clots, some are told complete bedrest, and then others (myself included) are told just nothing strenuous. Basically, I went about my normal business but didn't excercise or lift barely anything until my clot went way down. (My specialist told me there isn't any convincing evidence that bedrest helps, but he said taking it easy has been proven to help. But every doc is different).

My regular OB doc didn't know much at all about SCHs and couldn't answer any of my questions with confidence, so they referred me to a specialist (perinatologist), so you could call the doc's office and ask for a referral (you will have to be referred).

I know it's such a stressful situation you are in and I hope you find comfort here on the forums, we are always happy to answer questions and give support (Great move on the doppler, too, I can't tell you enough how much difference that has made for me)


----------



## repogirl813

i woke up this morning with horrible cramps and back pains, listened to the baby on the doppler hb at 135, which is right where it's been lately ate something had a few glasses of water and am feeling much better now!


----------



## Sarah12

Hi Kaylibo - Sorry you've had to join the group! Im simialr dats to you. Im 13 weeks today and have ad 2 bleeds so far- My SCH is 7cm *6cm. Whats strange for me is that im having no bleeds or spotting - just had the huge bleeds. Has anyone else not had any spotting? 

Im planing to order a doppler today and wondered if anyone recommend and makes or brands? 

Thanks!

sxx


----------



## PAgal

The Angelsounds comes highly recommended on the BnB forums so I got that one--it works great, very easy. I just got the simple one, it was pretty inexpensive ($25 US), but they have one with digital. Either one is good!

As for the bleeding, not all SCH's have any bleeding at all--my clot just happened to be above the cervix so it drained out, but most are supposed to primarily absorb within your body (or both). Some women never even know they have an SCH until an u/s detects it because they never had any bleeding.


----------



## Sarah12

paGal - Is this what you've got? I heard the HB on my midwihes today and am definitely going to get one now! Do you think digital display makes a difference or you happy with yours?

https://www.play.com/Gadgets/Gadget...tml?_$ja=tsid:11518|cat:17123418|prd:17123418


----------



## repogirl813

I have a babysounds 2 and I find mine pretty easy it has a difital display but I'm happy just to hear it! Only thing I don't like with mine is you have to have the ear phones in to hear it as it has no external speaker


----------



## KayliBo

I have the Hi Bebe one...it has a display, and it found the heartbeat relatively easily!


----------



## PAgal

Sarah12 said:


> paGal - Is this what you've got? I heard the HB on my midwihes today and am definitely going to get one now! Do you think digital display makes a difference or you happy with yours?
> 
> https://www.play.com/Gadgets/Gadget...tml?_$ja=tsid:11518|cat:17123418|prd:17123418

Yep, that's mine! I don't think the digital display would be a bad thing, but I would much rather hear the heartbeat either way so I really don't think it's a plus, but that's just me--that way I know for sure it's picking up baby's heartbeat and not mine. This one doesn't have an external speaker either but it comes with a cord you can connect to any laptop which will record the sound.


----------



## KayliBo

That's awesome you can record the sound! I don't think mine does that!


----------



## lauriemac

I got pregnant through IVF after a long arduous process. We were thrilled to find out that I was pregnant. At 5 weeks I began bleeding very heavily with large clots. Each time it happened I was brought in to have an ultrasound done and was told that the heartbeat was fine, try not to worry sometimes women bleed through pregnancy. Unfortunately I lost the baby at 8 weeks. We are devastated. We will be trying another IVF cycle in July. I was wondering, is there anything I can do to prevent the subchorionic hematomas?


----------



## PAgal

I am so very sorry to hear about your loss, laurie. It is not known what causes SCHs and unfortunately nothing we can do to prevent them, as I understand. My perinatologist explained that sometimes there is just extra blood in there trying to get out and it unfortunately gets caught up sometimes, hence the hematomas. I don't think you would be any more likely to get one again with another pregnancy but maybe someone else has more info. on that. It is also possible that your hematoma didn't cause the miscarriage, but that is something you may never know I suspect. The large majority of SCHs do end in a healthy baby, I am sorry that didn't happen for you this time. Good luck in your future attempts, again I am very sorry for your loss.


----------



## KayliBo

Sorry for your loss....but the good news is I've spent countless hours online researching if one SCH can lead to more in subsequent pregnancies...and that doesn't seem to be the case!


----------



## cmtd0911

Laurie-so sorry to hear of your loss :hugs:

How are all you ladies doing?? Good I hope.

A lil update from me. I saw my OB/GYN on Friday & he confirmed that I do have a SCH. (I was happy to hear that at least it was acknowledged!!!) He said it measured 2cm and it will be checked again at my 16 week level 2 scan. He still doesnt seem concerned. I have been spotting brown ever since my bleed on 5/27


On another note, I seem to have come down with a nasty stomach bug :dohh: I vomited yesterday morning & have had severe diarrhea since....I just cant catch a break. Anyone else ever had anything like this? I have no fever and I have been making sure I stay hydrated, so I have yet to call Dr because I dont think theres anything they can do. I just feel so worried that Im harming the baby because I really havent eaten a solid mean in like 48 hours....I didnt even take my vitamins the past 2 nights because I was scared of getting sick again :nope:

Thanks for listening :hugs:


----------



## Sarah12

Cmtd- Glad your appt went well. I even feel jealous- 2cm is very small compard to mine! 

Ive got my consultant appt in an hour so will let you know what they say. I dont think they are re scanning today but im going to ask to be booked in for a scan next week. 

Did your consultant give you any advice on rest, drinking water etc?

Sx


----------



## Sarah12

Oh and meant to say sorry you are poorly. My friend got really sick in her pg but baby was fine- it takes what it needs from you.. So you just suffer! But no harm in going to doctor..Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## cmtd0911

Good luck Sarah!
My Dr. didnt say anything besides carry on with my regular routine. He said there is no way to predict if I will bleed again or not, and no way to tell if it's going to get bigger or smaller. I hate the not knowing, its so frustrating!!
Im hoping at my next scan it doesnt get any bigger. 

Keep us updated, hope all goes well!!

& thanks for the well wishes...my stomach feels to be a bit better, but still nervous to eat. Hope baby's ok, but I think youre right, Sarah, the babys taking from me & I AM SUFFERING!!! LOL


----------



## inperfected

Hugs cmtd. 2cm is a not too big size, and they tend to absorb or bleed out if they are that size I believe. 

I don't think I'll have more scans, but my last one at 21 weeks showed it at 5.5ish cm from memory still.


----------



## Starry Night

Hello everyone! Hi to the newcomers. Glad you found this forum. I hope you found it a place of encouragement. I'm kind of an oldbie but have been MIA due to lack of internet connection. Dh and I moved to the middle of nowhere and have to bum our internet off of his work's wireless until we get a house in town.

Anyways, baby and I are still doing good. The bumpy roads have me concerned about reaggravating my abruption but baby is moving very well so I guess he's doing OK. I have an ultrasound on Monday so should know more then.

Sorry I haven't been around much.


----------



## KayliBo

Has anyone else completely stopped bleeding for a few days then started again with red/pinkish??? Maybe TMI...but now I'm like really confused ugh!


----------



## McBumpy

Kaylibo - every time i have a big heavy bleed and it stops, i have brown bleeding/spotting constantly on and off.

I had my last big bleed at just over 10 weeks, and since then i have brown bleeding on and off, sometimes stopping for 5 days then coming back quite heavy.

xx


----------



## Sarah12

Should I worry that im not getting any spotting? My last big bleed was 5 weeks ago and ive had nothing since.. But the hematoma isnt going down according to scans. Its still 7cm. I hate the unknown with this...

And does anyone know what the %'s are of everything being ok long term? My doc woudnt say!

Im now 14 weeks.


----------



## PAgal

Hi ladies, hope everyone is still doing well!

Starry, so nice to hear from you and glad you are doing well Good luck at the scan Monday, I'm sure it will be great news.


----------



## PAgal

KayliBo, yes there are women on here who have had more red bleeding/spotting after a bleed, so hopefully they can give you some advice on that. Generally, we don't ever want to see more red blood but it does happen and doesn't mean the worst. Unfortunately, sometimes the hematomas go up and down so it could mean the SCH is still growing (but not always!), but eventually it will start to go down in most cases. Have you had any more bleeding since yesterday?

Sarah, I'm guessing you are asking about brown spotting, right? A lot of SCH's just absorb into the body, I'm told it depends on their location, so I would't worry that you aren't losing any brown blood. 

As for %'s, I got real hung up with the statistics and in reading every little thing I could Google on SCH's early on, and looking back I regret that now. They really don't mean anything to you personally, and just try to gain assurance from the one consistent fact that I did find in all my research---MOST (and I'm talking a very high percentage from everything that I read) of these darn SCH's have happy endings. It's frustrating not knowing the exact odds, but the docs really don't know. My doc told me in 15 years of practice he can't even remember a woman ever losing a pregnancy because of bleeding (this was my OB, mind you, not the specialist, but it's still comforting to hear!)


----------



## maisiemoo

Just spotted this group and thought I would share a positive experience.

With my first, my bleeds started at 5 weeks. I experienced red, brown, pink, clots etc you name it, the whole lot. After 1.5 weeks the bleeding stopped only to start again at 8 weeks. From here, I bled on and off until 15 weeks, sometimes experiencing a huge amount of pain and often convinced I was miscarrying. I had numerous scans during this time and each showed a healthy, strong pregnancy. I still worked (had a desk job) but relaxed whenever I was at home. The smallest clot measured 5 x 3 cm and they often grew before getting better. Despite all this, my pregnancy progressed and I now have a lovely little girl.

I feel for all you who are dealing with SCH atm, as it is such a scary time - few would really understand unless you've been there. Anyways, all I want to say is, keep the faith and rest as much as you can xxx


----------



## PAgal

thanks so much for the happy story, maisiemoo!! No matter what we read, nothing is better than hearing a real life happy ending, so thank you for sharing


----------



## KayliBo

Thanks guys....and yes I've still been spotting pretty heavy since yesterday..not enough for a pad, but a good bit. I haven't actually had a big bleed since 10 weeks, but I was concerned bc it had stopped completely for 2 days then yesterday started a little heavier. My next doc appointment isn't until June 9th, and hopefully I can get a scan then. My doc hasn't scanned me once since this started, but I've had like 3 ER scans. I'm going to ask him if I can start coming every two weeks just for peace of mind, but knowing him I doubt it!


----------



## bther

Hello,

I've been reading some of what you've all been going through and I seem to be in a bit of a similar situation. I had a big bleed unexpectedly on the 16th & lost a few small clots (i was 16 + 4). I was bluelighted to hospital and I honestly thought I'd lost my Sprout. A doctor quickly scanned me and showed a very active baby (looked like he was doing the twist!) and his little heartbeat. She didn't look at anything else. They did some swabs for thrush, chlamydia and bacterial vaginosis which came back negative. I took the rest of the week off work for worrying that it would happen again but I just continued to lose brown stuff with some horrible black clots, again smallish ones.

I was going to go back to work on the 23rd but I woke up, went to the loo and when I wiped, there was red blood. I rang the hospital but as it was only spotting at the time I was to just monitor it. It seemed to stop as soon as it started and I was left with a LOT of brown watery discharge with the gross clots. Yesterday, I decided to have a proper "clear out" (TMI?!) and I had a few big black clots up by my cervix. I'm still spotting brown stuff, but to a lesser extent now. 

I've been told that, if it is the placenta, I won't find out what's causing the bleed until 20 week scan on the 7th. But I've read a lot of information saying that clots are usually reabsorbed by 20 weeks. The other possibility of course is placenta previa but with brown spotting still, I'm not sure. The doctor also said that most of the time, the cause of bleeds during pregnancy are never found. I'm rubbish at waiting for things to happen. The reassuring thing is I listen in with my Doppler every morning and think back to my Sprout doing the twist in there. 

Anyway, just thought I'd pop in to relay my story.


----------



## Wildfire81

After recently finding out about my sch, I had to go see the OB today. They said I appear to be doing fine, but I have to go get blood tomorrow to make sure my HGC is doubling from yesterday. I also am going to get my progesterone levels. I am so worried that It will not double! It will be Tuesday before I find out the result because Monday is a federal holiday here. Grr!


----------



## Starry Night

I want to echo thanks for the positive story. It's always good to hear a case of sch ending with a healthy baby.

As far as I know, my own clot resolved around 22 weeks and my partial placenta abruption has healed but ultrasounds can't be 100% conclusive. I had very heavy bleeds on and off again until 14 weeks and would have brown spotting in between. So yes, it can go back and forth. At 9 weeks my bleed was the size of the gestational sac and then was nearly gone two weeks later. I think it grew again after that before resolving.

My ultrasounds that I'm getting now are for an unrelated complication. One of the arteries in the umbilical cord has "notching" so I need to checked just to match sure the baby is growing well. He was 97th percentile last time so I'd say that he is!

My biggest fear right now is that all the scar tissue from the clots and abruption will increase my odds for post partum hemmorage. I have no idea if it causes this or not but my imagination is getting the better of me.


----------



## poppy

I just wanted to share with you girls a positive outcome of a second trimester haematoma.

When I was pregnant with my son (born in January this year), I was diagnosed with a subamniotic haematoma (very much like the subchorionic haematomas but in slightly different place and treated the same). I got a small bit of bleeding at 7 and a half weeks and it was diagnosed then, it seemed to have disappeared by the 12 week scan but was picked up again in the 21 week scan (no further bleeding though). It seemed to measure quite long this time - 12cm but quite thin, only 1.5cm - as if it had grown as the baby grew. It was big enough for me to be assigned a consultant who told me that she was surprised I had not had any further bleeding due to the size of it. The sonographer said that it also looked like old blood. I was given all the usual things to worry about such as IUGR possibly happening etc and that I was to come back at 25 weeks to monitor the haematoma and to see if the baby was growing well. Well at the 25 week scan, the clot had been reabsorbed which was great and the baby was growing well.

My lovely son Brannon was born on the 21st of January, weighing 7 pounds and 12 ounces and is a healthy, happy and chubby four month old baby!

Just thought I'd post this to give those of you with a SCH diagnosis, that the outcome is frequently a positive one - even for those of you whose haematomas haven't resolved by the 20 week point.

Good luck!

xxx


----------



## PAgal

Starry, I am so glad to hear that you are doing so well. I have never heard of the notching, but sounds like LO is doing just wonderfully despite it! I haven't heard of any increased chance of postpartum hemorrhaging but I hope you ask the doc about it next time. How often do you get u/s's now? I had my last one, bummer, I was getting used to being able to "see" how baby girl was doing. It's kinda scary not having that inside knowledge now, so I will just have to have faith


----------



## PAgal

wildfire, hope you get your results back tomorrow first thing, and hope those numbers are going up!!

bthr, sorry to hear you haven't gotten any real answers yet, you'd think they would have at least checked for the source of the bleed while they were looking, that's weird. Not that knowing would do much good, physically, but I know it must be frustrating and would help a lot for peace of mind to know what the issue was. Hope you get some answers soon, and glad the little bean is still going strong. Oh, those dopplers are the best right now, aren't they?! I am glad you have one during this difficult time


----------



## PAgal

Poppy, thanks so very much for sharing your story! I know you know how nice that is for all of us to hear. Congrats on your beautiful little boy, that is wonderful!

Just curious, did you deliver on schedule? We've had discussions on here about the supposed increased risk of premature delivery but it doesn't seem to be a high risk at all.


----------



## ashley2pink

I haven't been on here a while since my hematoma has been healed about 11 weeks now, but thought I'd stop by. Nice to see you at the end stretch Starry!! Must feel nice to be so close to full term! 2w5d left for you until you reach that huge milestone! I'm kinda jealous, but you have been through more than me! I dont think having the problems you have had, that you are more likely to hemmorhage after the birth. How are you getting along besides that?
I'm still taking it easy, I'm a worry wart and feel if I take it easy I can hopefully get to full term. I'm just paranoid about being up too much because it sets off braxton hicks for me. 
Anyways good luck to all the other girls on here-I totally remember the fear and uncertaintanty of the future and wondering what would happen with my hematoma etc. I'm very glad it healed but still dont feel out of the woods until this baby is born nice and big and healthy!! Hope everyone can have good outcomes!


----------



## Starry Night

Hey ladies! PAgal, I'm getting an ultrasound every 3 weeks so I may have one more to go depending if little one decides to cook to full term or not. My scan went great and everything is perfect. He's growing fine and his umbilical cord is working the way it should. Loved getting to see the little man again.


----------



## Sarah12

Hi girls.

Im after some advice as my docs are not really helping! I dont think SCH's are well known about in the UK!

I am 15 weeks pregnant. A little re cap for you but I had my first heavy bleed at 8 weeks, 2nd bleed at 10 weeks and ive not had a heavy bleed since. I ve had a little spotting this week only. At my 12 week scan the heamotoma had grown to 7*7cm so its fairly big. ( At 8 weeks it was ony 2cm!)Baby seems to growing and I heard HB at midwife appt today. 

What I'd love some advice on is whether I can take a 40 minute flight next month. The trip isn't for another 7 weeks and its from London to Dublin for a christeneing but I was sort of hoping to get organized now as the prices go up the longer I leave it .. I asked my midwife and doctor but both seemed to avoid the question..Does anyone know if its safe?

Thanks!


----------



## PAgal

So glad to hear you got such great news, Starry!!! Congrats!

Sarah, I would say ask your doc, but you already have, shame on them for not giving you a clear answer!! If your flight were longer, I would say don't risk it, but I can't imagine 40 minutes being a problem. Some of the normal concerns would only affect you on longer flights such as circulation. In the US the safest recommended time is 18-24 weeks, other sources say 14-35 weeks. They did mention not to flly if you have certain complications such as severe anemia, sickle cell disease, clotting disorders and placental insufficiency. 

So , to me, it sounds like a 40 minute flight would be just fine, afterall you are just sitting there and it's a brief amount of time. But hopefully some others will have some input too:)


----------



## dairymomma

I flew several hours (~13 roundtrip) at 10 wks with a small hematoma. My doc was fine with me flying despite my bleed. She just said to get up and walk around for about five minutes every hour or so to prevent blood clots in my legs and to drink plenty of fluids to stay hydrated. I wasn't bleeding anymore and was taking progesterone and baby aspirin so my doc said I was doing everything right. I'm guessing a forty minute flight would be just fine.


----------



## inperfected

I had my last scan 5 weeks ago assuming all goes well.. SCH was still there at 5cmish, but haven't bled in 5 weeks so happy enough with that I guess... 

*hugs* you all you who are just starting to go through this or in the middle of it now...


----------



## poppy

PAgal said:


> Poppy, thanks so very much for sharing your story! I know you know how nice that is for all of us to hear. Congrats on your beautiful little boy, that is wonderful!
> 
> Just curious, did you deliver on schedule? We've had discussions on here about the supposed increased risk of premature delivery but it doesn't seem to be a high risk at all.

Hi! Only a couple of days early, so on schedule. When the haematoma was seen on the 21 week ultrasound, they did say that having to deliver early might be a possibility due to possible IUGR and I was given an extra scan to monitor the baby's progress in case this happened. I was terrified and read up all the statistics, googled etc - basically frightened myself more. At the 25week scan, the baby was measuring right on schedule and the haematoma could no longer be seen, so they said that there was no extra risk of premature delivery from there on in. I was so relieved. 

Most haematomas do resolve by 20 weeks but even then, as in my case, they can resolve by the third trimester. Even then, I have read many cases on here of women having it for the whole of the pregnancy and delivering at term. If the clot does not grow significantly and just 'hangs around', it will get less and less influential (usually) to the pregnancy as the baby gets bigger and bigger. 

xxx


----------



## Starry Night

inperfected, it's so great to hear you've had a nice, long break from the bleeds. I hope they have stopped for good!

I think flying is safer than long-distance driving as you avoid being on bumpy roads for an extended period of time. At least, that's what the specialist told me when we were discussing moving out of town with an abruption. Fortunately, that all healed by the time we moved. We flew anyways.


----------



## cherimom

Hi,

This is my 8th pregnancy, I have 5 beautiful daughters. I am currently 9wks + 5 days pregnant. 
pg1- m/c at 12 wks, no prenatal care. Started spotting at lunch, after dinner I felt a pop and blood gushed with every contraction. I went to the ER via ambulance where a sono confirmed m/c and D&C was preformed.
pg2- normal until preterm labor at 34wks, baby born at 35 after 7 days of bedrest and terbutaline- 3 days of NICU
pg3- Healthy baby at 7 wks sono, 10 wks presented with brown spotting -sono showed baby stopped growing at 8wks. D&C 
pg4- normal pregnancy until preterm labor at 32 wks, baby born at 35 wks- 10 days of NICU 
pg 5- brown spotting in first tri due to a sch, returned to normal until 29 wks when I presented with preterm labor. Baby was born at 35wks after 6 wks of bedrest and tocolytics. 2 wks of NICU started out on CPAP
pg 6- normal until 31 wks when preterm labor started, baby was born at 37 wks after 6 wks of tocolytics and bedrest. No NICU
pg 7- started progesterone at 14 wks and procardia for contractions, no preterm labor, delivered at 36 wks, no NICU, no bedrest.
Pg 8- I had brown spotting at lunch time, by dinner time last night I bled into the toilet and had a handful of red blood when I wiped. I thought for sure I had miscarried, but the baby is growing on target and has a strong heartbeat. Sono showed a small tear (is that a sch????). There were some small dime size clots.

My research shows that 50% of pregnancies with bleeding in the first tri go on to term. I was put on bedrest for today, the day after the bleed. I woke up with the same bleeding as I had last night. It is much smaller than what I have been reading about. It amazes me how much a woman can bleed and still have a healthy baby, I am grateful and prayed that we could keep our baby. I am to be "sedentary" until my follow up in 1 week. How "sedentary" would you be in my case? My husband wants me on bedrest at least one more day since I have had red bleeding today and lots of brown (old blood).

Thanks for reading! I know it got long :)


----------



## ashley2pink

Cherimom- I would say to bedrest if possible until your bleeding stops. When you have no bleeding take it easy, no heaving lifting, pelvis rest etc, but when actively bleeding the best thing to do is bed rest. I really am not sure about bed rest only when red bleeding vs. continuing bed rest while brown spotting as well, but I kept bed rest even when brown spotting(even a tiny bit of brown I still counted). then I took it easy. My hematoma has been gone since 15 weeks(maybe a bit earlier) and I really think it was due to bed rest that it healed that fast.


----------



## Sarah12

HI girls,

Just to update you I had a scan yesterday to see what the hematoma was doing. At my 12 week scan it was 7*7cm and yeserday (17weeks) it was 4*2cm so im pretty chuffed. Ive not ha anymore bleeds apart from a bit of brown spotting so im really hoping the clots on its way out now and is reabsorbing. Ive another scan at 20weeks so fingers crossed it gone. 

xxx


----------



## PAgal

Sarah, that's so great that the clot is down in size!! It does take time, but sound like it will completely resolve before you know it


----------



## PAgal

Cherimom,

So how did the scan go? Sorry I didn't respond sooner, I have been preoccupied these days it seems It sounds like your "tear" was a placental tear, so I hope everything is still going well with your pregnancy. You sure have had some experiences, but glad to see that your little bean is hanging in there so far. You are so right, it's amazing how many women have bleeding for various reasons and still have healthy babies in the end. 

Keep us posted!


----------



## JaydensMommy1

Looking for help .. I was dx with a sch at 11 weeks that was very small. I have nor had any bleeding. At 14 weeks I had two ultrasounds down where the tech said there was a hemorrhage. Then two that said no there isn't. I am confused. At 14 weeks the hematoma was said to be 2 cm and today at the er from heart palpitations they did an ultrasound and said it looked to be a 2 cm sch. About two weeks ago I had a tech do an ultrasoud and she said she sees where people may be confused but it is actually outside my cervix and strongly believed the sch was actually an enlarged ureter and I actually had fluid around kidneys which is common because of the pressure. The doctor completely agreed. An another scan a week later which said the same.

Now I am confused, sad and in limbo. Do I or don't I? And it is good news that if it is at least it didnt grow, right? I have no bleeding.. Baby is growing great with strong hb.
I just need a little advice :( sorry if it was confusing.


----------



## inperfected

Hugs! I would probably go with the fact that you could likely not have one, and by this stage it's much safer with an SCH (than earlier) anyhow even if you do. Bubs is strong and healthy which is the important thing really :) 



As for me, I am now 28+2. I've had two possible spotting episodes in the last 7 weeks since I stopped spotting, but then last night I started again and I have been for the last 24 hours. I am SO so over the spotting and seeing it on and off throughout the pregnancy. It's really hard to tell myself to stop checking when it just pops up now and then :( I have a suspicion that today was actually my mucus plug as it was thick as compared to normal, but we'll see I guess...


----------



## Sarah12

Just wondering but now my hematoma has gone down a little ( 7x& to 4x2) do you think it would be safe to start doign gentle exercise or hematoma is still too big> I dont want to exacerbate anything. I was just thinking a few lunges and leg toning exercises lying on my side. Maybe a prenatal yoge dvd? Ive done nothing since March and i was previously an exercise nut! 

Thanks!


----------



## inperfected

Are u having a scan at about 20 weeks? If so, I'd personally be waiting until then to see how the scan goes. I at 28 weeks am still not exercising as mine hasn't left yet we don't think.


----------



## JaydensMommy1

Inperfected- thanks hun :) it's hard I always figured it was there then I got hopes it wasn't there then I got blindsided again by thinking it is there. It's hard being stuck in the middle. But I guess things always could be worse huh? Did you call your mw about the possible plug?


----------



## PAgal

JaydensMommy1 said:


> Looking for help .. I was dx with a sch at 11 weeks that was very small. I have nor had any bleeding. At 14 weeks I had two ultrasounds down where the tech said there was a hemorrhage. Then two that said no there isn't. I am confused. At 14 weeks the hematoma was said to be 2 cm and today at the er from heart palpitations they did an ultrasound and said it looked to be a 2 cm sch. About two weeks ago I had a tech do an ultrasoud and she said she sees where people may be confused but it is actually outside my cervix and strongly believed the sch was actually an enlarged ureter and I actually had fluid around kidneys which is common because of the pressure. The doctor completely agreed. An another scan a week later which said the same.
> 
> Now I am confused, sad and in limbo. Do I or don't I? And it is good news that if it is at least it didnt grow, right? I have no bleeding.. Baby is growing great with strong hb.
> I just need a little advice :( sorry if it was confusing.

Sounds like it's not an SCH, and if it were, it's very small so that's still good. Not all SCH's will show themselves with bleeding, they absorb into the body, so that doesn't matter either. So glad to hear baby is doing well! I have heard ultrasounds can "show" many things that aren't always easily discernible so I am glad you finally got some answers.


----------



## PAgal

Sarah12 said:


> Just wondering but now my hematoma has gone down a little ( 7x& to 4x2) do you think it would be safe to start doign gentle exercise or hematoma is still too big> I dont want to exacerbate anything. I was just thinking a few lunges and leg toning exercises lying on my side. Maybe a prenatal yoge dvd? Ive done nothing since March and i was previously an exercise nut!
> 
> Thanks!

I was also very active before my SCH at 14 weeks, and it just KILLED me to not work out. I mean, every single day it bugged me. My docs actually told me from the beginning that exercise was ok, just nothing strenuous, but in the end I decided not to do any--I am already one of those non-stop people and still was a busy bee all day long running errands, etc., so I wasn't sedentary. And looking back, I am glad I held off on the exercise, because it really wasn't hard to get back into shape after the SCH (I resumed exercise, starting slowly, when it got smaller but was still there). 

So it's a personal decision, but my advice is, chill out about the excercise and just know that in a few weeks you'll probably be right back in it and in great shape long before baby gets here! It all really seems so long ago now because I've been exercising for months again already


----------



## PAgal

inperfected said:


> As for me, I am now 28+2. I've had two possible spotting episodes in the last 7 weeks since I stopped spotting, but then last night I started again and I have been for the last 24 hours. I am SO so over the spotting and seeing it on and off throughout the pregnancy. It's really hard to tell myself to stop checking when it just pops up now and then :( I have a suspicion that today was actually my mucus plug as it was thick as compared to normal, but we'll see I guess...

So sorry to hear about the spotting, I know you have to be so fed up!! But it's so great to see you are still doing well and at 28 weeks already, that's the SAFE ZONE!! They say almost all babies survive by now if you would happen to deliver early, so congrats on hanging in there through it all!!


----------



## inperfected

Thanks pagal :) I was just so disappointed as I was hoping I'd not have any bleeding in my third tri. It's so hard to stop checking for blood when you actually are spotting sometimes!


----------



## JaydensMommy1

Pagal- thank you for the reassurance. I had no probs with my DS that hearing this came as a shock. Ohhh the things we go through. Worrying gets worse after they are born too lol.


----------



## nikad

I am glad to see that all of you are doing well as well as your LOs :) PAgal you are so far along omg!!! and Inperfected, I am so sorry you had the damn spotting again, but hey, you are over 28 weeks yay! Also, I have read that the mucus plug sometimes comes out in bits and regenerates, so it might be that ( I had a few mucosy - tmi - bits coming out weeks ago, but it was all good. Hang in there and hope we all make it to 40 weeks :)


----------



## inperfected

Mm... From what I can gather, it was quite probably my plug (a few times) and possibly a bloody show. I'd also had back pain and probable contractions that night but at least nothing came of it. my midwife said she'd expect he may come early, but it will be a wait and see game. Not many I know of still have third tri sch bleeding so that should be a relief to any new ones *hugs*


----------



## Starry Night

inperfected, sorry you're spotting again. I lost bits of my plug here and there throughout second tri. As long it is coming out in small chunks at a time there is a chance for it to regenerate. With each week that passes your baby's odds increase exponentially! It's still nerve-wracking to think he might come early though. Hang in there! Your baby is a fighter!

paGal, you're getting far!! A few more weeks and you'll be full term. It makes me happy to see everyone still hanging in there. We need the happy stories for all the newcomers so they can feel encouraged too.

I saw mention of a placental tear. I had one too and now it's completely healed. at my last scan at 34 weeks there was absolutely no sign of it. the doctor said he couldn't see any sign of there being anything wrong in the first place. Our bodies can do wonderful things. Keep your chins up! 

AFM - am finally full term!! I NEVER thought this day would come. But here I am. And I'm ready for that baby to be born!! He dropped almost two weeks ago and I'm sore and uncomfortable, LOL. And his is so active I'm getting sea-sick.


----------



## ashley2pink

Congrats Starry!! Full Term!!!! So awesome!! Have you been checked for dilating or effacement yet? I'm wondering if those of us with SCH history will dilate earlier? Make sure to let us know when he is born!
Inperfected- I'm hoping that mucous plug loss will lead to nothing!! I know alot of the time its several weeks before labor even starts, I'm guessing all that spotting just kind of loosened it up. You probably only lost part of it. There is actually a ton of mucous plug to lose, you'd be surprised at how much can come out!


----------



## nikad

Congrats Starry on getting to full term!!! yay!!! I can´t wait to see pics of your little bb :)


----------



## inperfected

We could behaving our bubs around the same date starry! 

Unfortunately went into active labour tonight, and waters are bulging out so they are saying it is only a matter of time now. Still having constractions every 4 minutes despite strongest drugs they can give me so just waiting on waters to break now...


----------



## PAgal

omg how exciting, I know it's early but you will get to see your precious LO soon! Hope all goes smoothly, keep us posted!


----------



## ashley2pink

I'm sorry Inperfected! 28 weeks is pretty reassuring, but I know we all are hoping, to get to term, especially since we have had our hematomas and know our risk is a bit higher for preterm labor. My heart sank when I saw your 3rd tri thread:( But I'm sure he will be fine, just some weeks in NICU, then he will be home with you! 
You have been through so much already. I hope you are feeling okay. I will definitely be keeping you and baby in my prayers. xxxx:hugs:xxxx

i will be checking back for your update hun


----------



## Nikki B

First of all, I'd like to say that this group is giving me some hope, so thanks for that.

I went in today to get my NT scan, for which you have to have a full bladder. While sitting in the waiting room, I had to go so bad I thought I was going to pee my pants. When I stood up, I felt something and actually thought I had a little. I laid down on the table, she took a couple u/s pics, and when I stood up there was blood all over the table. I went to the bathroom. I was gushing blood with clots.

I went back out and she did the u/s again, baby was in there moving around, heartrate and measurements good. She told me it was an sch, actually pointed it out on the right side of the screen. She called and made a appt with my regular dr in 2 days and sent me home, telling me to come back if I soaked through a pad a hr.

Clotting stopped within a couple hours, which I find somewhat comforting, but I still have a fair flow of dark red blood. Can anyone tell me some of their experiences? How long did the bleeding last? Did everything end up ok?

This is my first baby after almost 4 years TTC and lots of fertility drugs... After making it to week 11 I had just finially really let meyself start to believe it and now this 
happened:(


----------



## PAgal

So sorry you are going through this, Nikki, but glad you got such an early scan to see what it was, that saved you hours/days of more stress of not knowing! Did they tell you the size of the sch? 

We all have different experiences---some of us, like myself, get that 1st initial bleed like you had and no more. I started losing brown blood (any blood that is not bright red is OLD blood from the SCH so that's good) about a month later, then eventually the SCH was gone (some can drain, some absorbs into the body). Some women don't get any bleeding at all and only know about the SCH through a scan. 

Your doc will be able to tell you more after reading the scan report, or will refer you to a specialist/perinatologist. Nothing is guaranteed, but I can tell you with confidence that the majority of SCH stories end happily. Let us know how your appt. goes and feel free to ask any questions here, we know how terrifying it can be!


----------



## inperfected

Hugs nikki! It's quite a stressful thing, I know, but please don't let my curren going ons scare you ok? We live in Christchurch, new Zealand where the earth quake was 9 months ago (and 4 months and 1 week) and the stress from it's been a huge factor in it all an my constant bleeds. So please take my story as the not-normal one! 

Otherwise, it's much like pagal said *hugs*

As for me, I'm 26 hours into labour, and been stopped for 12 hours now pretty much. I'm so glad, but do suspect it's starting again a bit... We'll see I guess. 1 day is better than none.


----------



## nikad

inperfected said:


> Hugs nikki! It's quite a stressful thing, I know, but please don't let my curren going ons scare you ok? We live in Christchurch, new Zealand where the earth quake was 9 months ago (and 4 months and 1 week) and the stress from it's been a huge factor in it all an my constant bleeds. So please take my story as the not-normal one!
> 
> Otherwise, it's much like pagal said *hugs*
> 
> As for me, I'm 26 hours into labour, and been stopped for 12 hours now pretty much. I'm so glad, but do suspect it's starting again a bit... We'll see I guess. 1 day is better than none.

Ack, i am reading you on 3rd tri. I hope they can stop it for as long as possible, but you know already you are in a safe zone ;)


----------



## nikad

Nikki B, I agree with what PAgal and Inperfected said and would add: rest as much as possible ( laying down ), no sex, drink lots of water. Brown blood is good. Hope your sch is small, they usually resolve by week 20, if they don´t there are still plenty of successful stories.


----------



## ashley2pink

I had 2 episodes of bleeding. First at 7 weeks and 2nd at 9 weeks. Both started as heavy red bleeding. The 1st episode, the heavy bleeding stopped after just 1 day then I spotted for about 4 days. Then a week and half later I started bleeding again. It was heavy for a couple days, then light flow for about a week, but since it was taking longer the 2nd time I decided to bed rest. That was at 10 weeks. The day after I started bed rest it went brown and was just spotting. The brown spotting continued for another 5 weeks. It was a long time-but I have not bled at all since then and have had 2 ultrasounds since then and my SCH could not be seen. If I were to go through this again, then I would bedrest immediately once the diagnosis was made. I really feel for me it helped my SCH heal faster. Bedrest was not fun, but worth it. I have 2 kids and had a hard time with it, since my husband still had to work, but I made it work pretty well. Good luck hun!

Inperfected so glad its stopped for now so those steroids can do their job!


----------



## Nikki B

Update: I went to the dr today, he told me I have a 6 cm hematoma. He said at this point it could go either way. Baby is still looking healthy, but the hematoma could interfere with the placenta. I'm on bedrest for the next week, when I'll go back to get it checked again. Praying for a miracle...


----------



## PAgal

Nikki, so sorry to hear the doc didn't sound very optimistic, it seems all docs are like that in any early pregnancy---I always felt like none of it was taken seriously until I got past viability (24 weeks), they get so complacent. I'm glad you are having another u/s next week, just take it easy and try to stay positive, I know it's hard to do but the odds are in your favor by far.


----------



## Sarah12

Nikki- I had mine diagnosed at 8 weeks. At 12 weeks it was 7 cm. By 17 weeks had shrunk to 4cm & I'm really hoping the sch is gone by 20 weeks. 
Reading this group shows there's a lot of happy outcomes with an SCH so stay positive & take it easy. X


----------



## Starry Night

Nikki - I think all doctors come across as calloused when it involves sch or any form of bleeding in pregnancy. All I got was "just wait and see...it could go either way". Only the ER doctor who initially told me the diagnosis had anything kind to say as his wife had had one and they now had a happy, healthy baby boy. So that gave me some hope. also, I was then sent to a children's hospital due to an unrelated complication and they were very kind and supportive there and made me feel much better. They would give me real answers and not dismiss any of my worries.

inperfected, sorry that it looks like your baby is coming so early. But odds are very good and he will be in very capable hands at the NICU. Enjoy getting to meet him soon!


----------



## inperfected

Thanks Starry. I've managed one week in hospital! I still get the feeling I'll have him early, but I could be wrong. Happy to have him close by (in my tummy) at the moment and to hear him being monitored daily :)

I was saying to hubby last night though that it'll be a big thinf if I make it to full term because i'm going to be SO unprepared as I've not been able to go home and get stuff ready for him, but will walk out of here with a baby! :)


----------



## ashley2pink

Inperfected-that would be awesome to make it to term! You just stay flat for the next 8 or so weeks!


----------



## inperfected

No term baby for me... Even bed rest couldn hold him in

Jesiah was born today at 29 weeks exactly. He's doing well and i'll post more when I can


----------



## PAgal

That's so wonderful that he is doing well!! Congrats!!


----------



## Sarah12

Congratulations!! I hope you are doing well also? Fill us in on what happened when you feel up to it.

Sxx


----------



## ashley2pink

Congrats-at least he hung in there for a bit! How big was he?


----------



## hwills41

Well I had to go to the ER this morning. I was sitting on my bed and I started gushing blood. I truly just freaked out! Drove to the ER and they did all the blood tests, pelvic exams and scan. Blood test came back that my HCG was 140,000 which is WAY higher than typical for being 14 weeks pregnant. The high HCG would explain why my NT scan HCG test came back as 2.66 which is twice the amount of a regular pregnant woman.

The scan was perfect! Baby is doing FINE! But there is a blood sac by the placenta which is where they think the bleeding was coming from or that I had a vanishing twin! That would explain the high HCG huh?

Anyone been through this? They described my condition as a subchoronic hemorrhage?

I'm still not in the clear of having a miscarriage but my mind is at ease a little. Blood has turned to dark brown.


----------



## hwills41

Any one on here any longer? :(


----------



## PAgal

hwills41, sounds like they are saying that the bleeding is either from a twin or an SCH, or maybe both? I don't have any experience with the vanishing twin but this is the SCH forum so yes we all have experience here with that. So glad to hear baby looks good, that's wonderful. Did they tell you the size of the bleed/sac? Mine occurred at about 14 weeks, didn't look too big, then had doubled by the next ultrasound, but then it started going down and was completely undetectable by my 28 week scan. If you read through this forum it should give you some comfort and insight, I haven't read any unhappy endings on here in the past few months so please find comfort in the fact that if you have an SCH, most turn out just fine. Most SCH's resolve by 20 weeks or not long after, but some women bleed off and on throughout the entire pregnancy.

When is your next scan? I would definately ask for a follow-up visit or consult with a specialist (perinatologist) to find out more and get the doc's instructions. Sometimes when we are so early in pregnancy the docs don't always offer much further examination unless you request it, they can often act complacent about the whole issue. So be persistent, I have never heard of a doctor saying "no" to any request, including for another scan just for peace of mind.

Good luck and keep us posted, there is a lot of good advice on here to share.


----------



## inperfected

H wills, hugs!! It's not an easy thing, but there are a few on here that have had it, do currently have one. I personally had one that bled on and off for a while (if u go back a few pages you'll see my story, but have just had my baby boy yesterday.


----------



## hwills41

PAgal said:


> hwills41, sounds like they are saying that the bleeding is either from a twin or an SCH, or maybe both? I don't have any experience with the vanishing twin but this is the SCH forum so yes we all have experience here with that. So glad to hear baby looks good, that's wonderful. Did they tell you the size of the bleed/sac? Mine occurred at about 14 weeks, didn't look too big, then had doubled by the next ultrasound, but then it started going down and was completely undetectable by my 28 week scan. If you read through this forum it should give you some comfort and insight, I haven't read any unhappy endings on here in the past few months so please find comfort in the fact that if you have an SCH, most turn out just fine. Most SCH's resolve by 20 weeks or not long after, but some women bleed off and on throughout the entire pregnancy.
> 
> When is your next scan? I would definately ask for a follow-up visit or consult with a specialist (perinatologist) to find out more and get the doc's instructions. Sometimes when we are so early in pregnancy the docs don't always offer much further examination unless you request it, they can often act complacent about the whole issue. So be persistent, I have never heard of a doctor saying "no" to any request, including for another scan just for peace of mind.
> 
> Good luck and keep us posted, there is a lot of good advice on here to share.


They did not tell me the size of the bleed/sac because at this point it was kind of a new thing and it was hard for them to measure. It looked like it was a good size, but I've been bleeding a lot that I'm hoping that it has went down considerably.

I have a Dr. appt today, and hopefully they will set me up with another scan real soon! I'm so nervous. Did you go on complete bed rest? What helped you the most to recover. It sucks because we are moving to a new house this weekend, but luckily we have friends helping us move. I will just have to sit back and relax. This baby is too important to risk it.

Thanks so much for your input! I hear that most women recover from this just fine, but man, bleeding is scary as hell even if I know things are fine! I will be sure that I make sure my Dr. knows what they are talking about, otherwise I will go to a professional to get this sorted out and make sure I'm monitored properly :)


----------



## PAgal

Good luck at the appt., and keep us posted I was not on bedrest and my bleed was a pretty good size. Some women swear by bedrest, my docs all just said take it easy, no lifting much at all (25 lbs). So I gave up all exercise but still ran around a lot (like errands, shopping) and was just careful nothing physical. I would abstain from sex for now while you are bleeding (my specialist said no sex until you have had no blood loss--even brown blood--for at least 10 days. The main reason is chance of infection--if blood can come out, infection can get in).

I always saw brown blood loss as a positive sign, meaning the SCH was going away. Hope that is true for you and you get a good report next time at the doc.


----------



## hwills41

Yeah I saw that it was different in opinions in regards to bed rest. I think I will just take it easy, I've been bleeding a lot, but today seems OK. I will just take it a day at a time. Hopefully that brown blood starts up!

Thank you again! Appointment is in a few hours :)


----------



## nikad

inperfected said:


> H wills, hugs!! It's not an easy thing, but there are a few on here that have had it, do currently have one. I personally had one that bled on and off for a while (if u go back a few pages you'll see my story, but have just had my baby boy yesterday.

Hey Inperfected! Congratulations on having your baby boy!! Hope it all went well, hope to read your birth story when you have time to write it :) :thumbup:


----------



## ashley2pink

hwill41- The first time I bled I just took it easy,the bleeding stopped, but then started up again a week and half later.. So I went on bedrest until my bleeding was gone. The thing with bed rest with an SCH, is you really only have to be on bed rest while you are actively bleeding. Otherwise if you have no bleeding then you can take it easy, no heavy lifting, pelvic rest. I was on bedrest for about 5 weeks, because I spotted for so long. Mine healed in that 5 week period and was gone by 15 weeks. I do think the bed rest sped up the process of healing. It was hard and very boring, but I'm glad I did it. Good Luck

There is a study on bedrest with SCH-I will try and find it and post the link


----------



## ashley2pink

https://www.ima.org.il/imaj/ar03ju-9.pdf

Bed rest with an SCH


----------



## Beau Geste

Gah. I hate posting here, but this morning I had a trip to the ER after waking up to underwear soaked with blood and passing a blood clot the size of my fist when trying to urinate. 

NO cramping, but I thought for sure this pregnancy was over, and so did the ER doc attending to me. He told me to expect the worst when I got to the ultrasound room.

We got down to ultrasound, and there was baby, all bouncing around with a strong HR of 155! My mouth and DH's mouth hit the floor. We both went into that room devastated!

The u/s tech was an OB/Gyn in Poland and he couldn't find a visible cause for the clot or bleed, thinking it came from somewhere around my cervix. The placenta was nicely attached to the uterine fundus and there was no subchorionic bleed underneath. My internal os was closed, whereas on the manual pelvic exam the external os was not quite open but not quite closed.

My beta was 61,000 and my labs were normal, so they released me once the paperwork was in order with instructions to take it easy. No general restrictions, but no lifting heavy objects, etc.

I'm still bleeding/spotting off and on through the day, but it's definitely less than this morning. I have a regularly-scheduled OB visit tomorrow and the OB will follow up on the complication.

I'm just hoping as I sift through this group I can find lots of stories similar to mine with a happy ending!


----------



## hwills41

I talked to my Dr. and she really helped to reassure me that all is alright!!! Bleeding stopped too!! They couldn't find the baby with the doppler, so of course everyone thought a MC, so I got rushed to have an ultrasound. Babe is fine! Darn thing just likes to hide from me :) It was wiggling its toes, rubbing its eyes and had hiccups! So cute :) :) :)

Beau: So happy for you as well! What a scare!!! That size of your FIST! My gosh. I didn't pass any clots, had I, I would have been so scared. It's crazy what you pass through and it's all normal.

Thanks all again! I'm just going to be taking it easy and hopefully this bleeding is just over. They said that the blood clot has went down a little, so I guess that's good news :)


----------



## Sarah12

Beau- I had a similar expereince to you. My 2nd bleed at 10 weeks I was at work and had so much blood and clots I was convinced it was over. Was in so much shock that baby was still kicking away. Oblivious to the state and panic its Mum was in !!

I ve pretty much taken it very easy sine 8 weeks. Ive not had much spotting but have still stayed off my feet as much as possible. I had a scan at 12 weeks and the SCH had grown but by 17 weeks it had halved and im really hoping at my 20 week scan next week it will have gone. Im normally really sporty and active so being off my feet has been a killer but its worth it.

I know theyre not for everyone but I bought a cheap home doppler which really helped calm me and feel assured baby is doing well.


Sxx


----------



## inperfected

Here's my birth story, just cos it could be really relevant to someone here one day. The only other thing not in it that is very relevant to this group (and not other people!) is about my placenta... They had gotten him out and then said that wow your placenta looks rubbish/munted (just jokingly but seriously too). Then midwife asked if I'd had an abruption, and then felt stupid as she remembered sch (was rushed c sect to get him out quickly!). Supposedly sch must've caused abruption then and wasn't in good shape, but i had lots of bleeding for a long time. Wow is post birth bleeding minimal compared to that from an sch though!!!


----------



## inperfected

Well :) everyone wants to know what happened, so I'll write a big post and put it on all the forums I go on!*

Firstly, i went into preterm labour at 27+6 and they managed to stop it. Then i sat in hosp for 8 days, just Waiting ti see what would happen. Yesterday (29/6)at about 5pm, I started feeling odd. The best description is that I felt like I needed to push and a full feeling down there. Id had bulging membranes a week earlier, but *it felt like they were bulging again. I told hubby to come - just in case. * So I rang my bell and my midwife examined me and said she thought it wad fine, but would get a doc to check. The doctor decided to scan me instead of doing another examination, and found I was still dilated a bit, and bubby had gone breech! Waters were bulging so she sent me to birthing suite where she checked me again (examination I think) and said I was 8-9cm dilated (was having contractions by this stage). *I needed another scan to check his position again, and he'd turned! Transverse with feet AND hands down in my cervix. Now I see why it HURT when he moved! *

They Had told me before this that I might need a c section but then said I definitely would, and started prepping me quickly. I was breathing through contractions and Realistically probably in transition since I was finding it hard not to push.*

They got me to theatre and gave me a spinal. When they'd talked about a c-sect they said that because he was small, I may need a classic c section. I'm still to research 'exactly' what it is, but means I have to have c sections everytime from now on.*

Then whilst waiting for the spinal to absolutely be certainly working, they put the catheter in. At that stage, the midwife asked when I went toilet last, and I said 2hours ago, and she said ok... She said she though it going in had made me leak, but the doc checked it and everything went very quick, waters had broken!! As his hands and feet were in birth canal and he wasnt allowed to come that way! Less than 5 mins later, they pulled him out, very slowly (surprisingly bit by bit) and he was silent for a few secs then coughed and finally on resus table cried! *

They intubated him as whilst he was breathing on his own, it was tiring for him. And within 20-30 mins he was taken to nicu with hubby to get sorted out and eventually put in a proper incubator.

I'm in a little pain, but it's not that severe really! I have minimal bleeding, and pretty tired. I'm expressing 2-3 hourly in the day and 4 hourly overnight, and I guess ill maybe go home on Sunday or Monday! We are hoping his boss can manage to get him some arranged paternity leave for a week or two as I'll need rides and whilst I have others who can take me it's better with hubby.*

As for Jesiah, he was 39cm long, and 1345gm. He's doing amazing and had the tube taken out this morning and he was put on CPAP! Yay for small miracles. He's also been under blue lights to help process bilburin (think that's how it's spelt).*

Just ask if u have questions. :)


----------



## nikad

Inperfected: So glad to hear you are both doing well :) I think yours was one of the toughest experiences I have read on this forum since I joined. But you are a brave mama and your LO is a strong fighter! Thank God all the crazy bleeds, etc are over and you finally get to hold your bb :)


----------



## MermaidMom

hi all.... i started bleeding 2 days ago and thought for sure i was miscarrying. i didnt go to the doctor because i knew there wasnt really anything they could do for me anyway except to confirm that id lost the baby and tell me to rest. well... that night i started cramping. threw up, and passed (what looked to me) to be the placenta or a part of the placenta... then, nothing. i thought it was odd that the sac didnt pass first nor did i have any real clots pass. ive just had bleeding like a light period since and i came across this condition called subchorionic hematoma and wondered if maybe thats whats happening. im going today to get an ultrasound but im wondering from you all if any of you passed clots that didnt really look like clots and baby was just fine.


----------



## Starry Night

Mermaid, by your ticker it looks like you did end up losing your little baby. I'm so sorry. :hugs:

imperfected, congrats on your LO. Stay healthy and strong and just have fun cuddling your baby.

AFM....still pregnant and not enjoying it anymore. lol


----------



## MermaidMom

no.. i havent passed the sac yet... the bleeding has turned brown. i didnt go to the doctor yet either. im just going to wait for nature to take its course... either way.


----------



## MermaidMom

i put the ticker up just because i think that baby isnt alive anymore... but i feel like theres a glimmer of hope left.


----------



## ashley2pink

MermaidMom- I hope you haven't miscarried hun- I never had clots, but many women on here have-some like tissue, some stringy, some rounder clots. Have you gotten an ultrasound yet? How many weeks are you? Good Luck, hope all is well.
Inperfected- Thanks for your birth story!! I can just imagine he is a sweet little boy. Glad he is doing better with breathing-hope his NICU stay will be minimal and you will bring him home in less time than the Dr's estimate. 
Starry-good luck in the upcoming days/maybe weeks with your pregnancy! So nice to see you have made it this far and baby is still hanging in there!
Good Luck to you all of you new girls on here-90% of your SCH's will heal around 20 weeks- even if it doesnt you can still go on just fine! Just take it easy and listen to your body


----------



## Starry Night

mermaid mom - i passed a huge, chunky clot the size of my hand at 9 weeks. I also passed some pink tissues that same time. I was getting cramps that were comparable to my miscarriage last spring yet my baby was still there, going strong. Are you sure you don't want to get checked out in a day or two just to know either way? Even if the baby is lost (which I'm hoping it isn't) then it isn't good to leave the sac in there for too long. but you just might get the shock of a lifetime when they find a heartbeat on the scan! My jaw dropped and I asked "are you serious???" when they told me. I was 100% he was gone...


----------



## Sarah12

Mermaid - Im really sorry for what you're going through but I strongly urge you to get a scan. If you have sadly miscarried then its no safe for you to have clots inside, you an go into shock and are putting yourself at risk. And if the baby is allive and kicking then you need to know if you have a SCH and then you can manage it accordingly. 

Ive had a previous m/c so know how horrible and upsetting it is. I then got pg soon after with this baby and yes I have past clots- at 10 weeks and I was sure i had m/c again. Like Starry said I couldnt belive it when baby was ok. Having been in both camps I know how tough it is but you really do need to get a scan. 

Hugs

S xx


----------



## Sarah12

Starry- Just seen you have 5 days til due date!! Wow! how you feeling?

Sxx


----------



## crazyguider

Hiya I don't know if I can help anyone with an sch but I bought I would post here 
I fell pregnant after 2 yrs ttc in may 2010 
on my first dating scan at 6w I was told I had a medium sized sch. 
I was given very little info and the somographer said if I made it to 12w she would see me again. A week later I had a bleed. Only a small amount but I was petrified 
I went for another scan and was shaking but reasurred that there was a heartbeat. The sch had shrunk slightly. 
At 10w I went on guide camp but took it easy I had some bleeding on the last day. I felt awful the next morning they sent me for a trace and luckily the beat was strong 

During my pregnancy I had two more small bleeds on my 20w scan I was told that no sch remained. 
I had lots of other probs in pregnancy but this was the scariest. 

On the 17th feb emilia was born after a seven day labour 
she was jammed so it resulted in an emergency c sec 

If anyone wants any advice please pm me xx


----------



## MermaidMom

thanks everyone.. it was a miscarriage.


----------



## PAgal

So, so sorry about your loss, Mermaid. Please take care of yourself and hope to see you in 1st tri again soon.


----------



## PAgal

Crazyguider, thanks for sharing your story, and congrats on Emilia!! I am sure she has made it all worthwhile


----------



## Nikki B

Hi everyone,

I posted a couple weeks ago about my sch... I had a huge bleed with clots, baby was still looking fine. Originally my clot was 6 cm, as of last Friday it was down to 3, so I'm hoping that's a good sign. I'm still having brown bleeding (it's been two weeks since the original bleed), so I'm hoping that's the clot bleeding itself out. When I went to the Dr. last week he told me that the baby is measuring 2 days behind where it should be, and that he was concerned that the clot might be interferring with the placenta. He's got me really worried! I'm trying to tell myself that 2 days is so little maybe it's nothing. I have to wait until this Friday to go back, I'm so nervous, I can't concentrate, all I do is sit around thinking about the baby. And since it's happening right at the end of the first trimester, I haven't really told many people yet what's going on. I'm a supervisor, my team probably thinks I'm just getting fat and lazy!


----------



## PAgal

Nikki, so glad to hear the clot is going down, that's great!! Yea I'm not sure why 2 days is a big deal, our due dates are just estimates anyway. Even if you knew the exact day you had sex to conceive, fertilization can happen anytime the week following! Weird. I know it's terribly hard not to worry, but it really helps just to keep busy--do some mad cleaning or a house project you've been putting off, it will help. Please keep us posted, I'll be thinking about you.


----------



## Starry Night

2 days behind is nothing really. When I saw the specialist at the children's hospital he said as long as the baby is within a week of the dates then everything is fine. Each baby is an individual and grows at its own rate. My baby started out behind, then went nearly a week ahead and at my last scan was right on target.

Mermaid Mom, I'm so sorry.


----------



## Starry Night

Sarah12 said:


> Starry- Just seen you have 5 days til due date!! Wow! how you feeling?
> 
> Sxx

My hips are absolutely killing me and I can't sleep for the pain but overall I'm healthy and so is the baby. Just waiting for something to happen but it's starting to look like I'm going to go past my due date. Spend the first half of my pregnancy terrified I'm going to lose him and he ends up going late....my mom had the same thing with my sister. Only she had placenta previa. Nearly lost her several times and then she came 2 weeks late. sheesh...


----------



## PAgal

Good luck, Starry, hope things start moving for you soon!!!


----------



## Jasmine79

first of all, mermaid mom im so sorry about your loss.

greetings everyones!

I have been diagnosed with a 1.5 x 2 cm sch just on Monday after being admitted to the hospital for one week for spotting.
This is our first pregnancy (by IVF) and i started spotting at 6 w 5 days, was on modified bedrest for one week then was admitted for one one week when the spotting continued. 
on monday at 8 weeks 1 day, the doctor told me that one of my babies is not viable (no heartbeat) and above the other one (with a good heart beat) is an sch.the doctor discharged me and placed me on strict bed rest and told me to go back on monday or a followup ultrasound.
We have been ttc'ing for 5 years and after being so happy and amazed at getting a bfp, I now am absolutely petrified that i will loose my baby and am still grieving over the one i have just lost.I am so glad i found this forumn, and i have learned so much already.
hugs everyone


----------



## Sarah12

HI Jasmine, 

Sorry for what you are going through and to hear that you lost one of your babies. i ma sure you must be very upset. with your other baby please take comfort in that a SCH does need mean miscarriage and your baby has a very good chance of kicking on! Seeing blood is very scary but I remember being told the baby is completely unaware and oblivious to the SCH and happy developing away in their sac. Bedrest is good to let the SCH go down and bleeding stop. Big hugs,

Sxx


----------



## Sarah12

I forgot to write my update! I had my 20 week scan today. baby was wriggling away and all measurements were as they should be which is great.

The sonographer went to measure the SCH and to start with couldnt find it which i thought was fab!! Then she said ' maybe its this' and found something which measured 3 x 2.4cm) At y last scan it was 4 X 2.4 cm. But she said she cant tell if thats the SCH or 'placental lake' ( blood in the plcenta which is normal.) Her gut feel was placental lake and if she hadnt known I'd an SCH she would have said it was definitely that. But she cant say for sure what it is.... 

So now im all confused and frustrated. Ive hardly moved for 14 weeks and im dying to start doing some gentle exercise - jusy pre natal yoga or light swimming. I dont want to take any risks but I dont want to sit on my butt for 5 more months if theres no need....

Sxx


----------



## PAgal

Jasmine, so sorry for your loss. Glad to hear your other bean is doing well, and that you are getting another u/s again soon. Just take it easy and know that most of these SCH's turn out fine so the odds are in your favor. Keep us posted and we are always here to answer any questions or concerns when we can help.


----------



## PAgal

Sarah, so great to hear that LO is doing so well!! Sorry to hear the sonographer doesn't know for sure about the SCH, but at least it's smaller if it is the SCH so that's great. Did a doc review the scan?? All my scans were reviewed by docs after--a doc should be able to tell you which one it is. Hope you get some answers soon! 

I was very frustrated about the no excercise thing too, but if you can, just try to relax about it a little while longer, you will be glad you did just for peace of mind if nothing else. You will have plenty months to get back in shape, I felt exactly the same way you did and looking back it now seems so insignificant.


----------



## ashley2pink

Sorry about your miscarriage MermaidMom
Nikki-when I first had my bleed at 7 weeks I had an ultrasound which dated me 4 days behind my dates. I knew exactly when I got pregnant so I was worried. But then 2 days later I had another ultrasound and the baby was measuring just right! My Dr. said sometimes the baby is angled weird so it makes the measurement slightly off which is probably what happened at my 1st ultrasound. She has been measuring perfect ever since.


----------



## Starry Night

Jasmine - sorry you lost one of your babies. That's so hard. But take heart that the other baby has a nice, strong heartbeat. Babies really are oblivious to the sch. After each major bleed I'd have an emergency scan and I would see my little bean bouncing away, happy as a clam. And do NOT Google this. Please. The internet will make it seem like you stand no chance but as you can see here that the vast majority are facing success stories.

Sarah - I'm so relieved that your sch has gone done. Continue to take it easy but maybe you could try walking around your house/lawn if you're desperate for some excercise. Just be cautious for the next while so you don't reaggravate things.

AFM - looks like I'll be going overdue. My due date is tomorrow and I don't have the slightest cramp or niggle. As of yesterday, my cervix is still high and closed though it is beginning to thin (finally).


----------



## blondemayhem

Well it's just taken me a few hoursto read back through this forum but every minute has been worth it - what great support/info. Here's my story -
Woke up on Saturday with blood that had soaked through my underwear and pyjamas and seconds later I passed a clot the same length/width as my thumb and gad terrible cramps. Automatically thinking I'd m/c me and hubby went to A+E. We got booked in for an emergency scan fir 10am Sunday and got told to go home and rest. 
Bleeding settled but later that night started again and passed two further clots (both very large). 
On Sunday morning went to epu for the arranged scan expecting the worst and a miracle happened as baby was there bouncing away with string heartbeat - we burst into tears. 
Sonographer confirmed sch and told me to go home and rest. 
Sorry for long post but wanted to share as even after passing THREE very LARGE clots - baby is still fine so don't assume worst. Thanks for everyone's previous stories on here - they've been a real comfort to read. X


----------



## PAgal

Congrats blonde, on the great scan, what an amazing, emotional experience that must have been to see the little bean after those clots. Glad you are finding comfort in the forums, and please keep us posted on your progress


----------



## Sarah12

Hi Blonde,

Good to hear you're story. It really is a wonderful / shocking emotional shock to be told baby is well and healthy isnt it! Ive had 2 bad bleeds and both times just couldnt believe. 

have you been told to rest up and take it easy? And drink lots of water.

S xx


----------



## Nikki B

So I've been told my clot is no longer visible, but this darm brown bleeding just won't stop (it's been 3 weeks). It just makes me so nervous, I wish it would stop!


----------



## blondemayhem

It's soooooooo true pagal and Sarah - emotional rollercoaster! But totally worth every second of heartache if baby stays healthy in there. I got told to rest as in not bedrest but no lifting, rushing around, etc. Doctor didn't mention drinking lots of water either but I am doing having read it on here. Should be getting an appt. through post for a scan in the next week so it's fingers crossed until then. I'll keep you updated. How's everyone doing with theirs? X


----------



## Sarah12

Blonde- Are you in UK? From my expereince the knowledge and advice from doctors over here isnt as advanced as in US. 

Im seeing consulatant today follwoing my 20 week scan last week. Im going to ask for another scan in 4 weeks as I want to know if clot is gone or going down. Have a gut feeling they will say no as the consultant wasnt too forthcoming last time. Her commenst were ' no point scanning it as nothing we can do either way,.....'

Sx


----------



## blondemayhem

Hi Sarah, yeah uk and have had pretty much the same response as in they seem quite 'let's just see what happens' sort of thing - not very helpful eh. I rang up the hospital before and was told to come in for my 12 week scan tomo morning (I'll actually be 13 weeks) which is great but then I'm assuming I won't get anything until 20 weeks which is a bit worrying! Good luck with persuading them to give you a scan in 4 weeks Hun - I don't know why they're so stingy with the u/s eh!


----------



## Sarah12

Blonde- they'll be able to see the SCH at 13 weeks. Just to warn you from experience and reading on this site they seem to peak at 12-13 weeks and then drop down. Mine had trippled between my 8 week bleed and 12 week scan. I was gutted. I asked the consulatant for another scan - had to beg a bit- and I got one at 17 weeks where the SCH had halfed in size.

I saw the consultant today and she said I can start swimming! Yay! I cant do yoga or pilates but really pleased i can swim. Theyve given me a scan at 28 weeks but wouldnt offer me one sooner. I had to ask though. 

Sx


----------



## laura liz

I'm so glad to have found the advice on here! I'm also in the UK with a ECH (extra chorionic haemorrhage - not sure of the difference!) and the doctors do seem quite lax about the whole thing. It was 6cm at 12 weeks and is now 15cm. This seems big. What sort of sizes are other people's?!
I'm seeing the consultant for another scan at 22w and will be pushing for monthly scans, as pre-term labour and compromised growth was mentioned. No way am I just sitting on that info terrified for another 18 weeks. 
Any advice welcome!
x


----------



## blondemayhem

Well, I'm just back from my dating scan, the sonographer said she couldn't see the SCH -great news if this is true however, it was measured as 2cm just last Sunday during my emergency scan so not sure how it can disappear in 3 days!? However, just keeping fingers crossed. She said that's it now until 20 week scan and when asked about extra scans said 'it doesn't stop the bleeding if we scan or not'.....NICE EH!! 
Thank god we've got a Doppler - it's the only thing that will reassure me for next 8 weeks!!! Hoping it doesn't grow but will just have to wait and see at 20 week scan.

Laura - good luck getting monthly scans, keep us updated.


----------



## Sarah12

Laura,

No idea what the difference is. Best advice is to rest up as much as you can- nothing strenuous. At my 12 week appointment I pushed for a scan before my 20 week. Took some pushing but I told them for my anxiety and stress I'd really like one- and they gave me one at 17 weeks. I'd do that if I was you. It doesn't change anything but helps you mentally. 

Like blonde I really benefitted from my Doppler- gives you the reassurance baby is ok especially if spotting. 

X


----------



## Sarah12

Oh - and I had a consultant apt yesterday- I'm 20 weeks and asked for 24 week scan. They refused this as said it wouldnt ahow anything but have booked me in for a growth scan at 28 weeks. X


----------



## laura liz

Apparently though they might need to bring baby early if its growth is compromised, so I think it's important they do check it closely and quite often. I'm glad they at least allowed you a 28 week one. How big is your SCH? Has it changed at all? 
This thread was hard to find (or maybe I'm just daft!) - bet there are more out there who'd like to join us! Safety in numbers and that!
x


----------



## PAgal

Anyone heard from Inperfected?? Thinking about her and LO and wondering how they are doing!


----------



## nikad

PAgal said:


> Anyone heard from Inperfected?? Thinking about her and LO and wondering how they are doing!

I was thinking about them yesterday too, she hasn´t posted in several days, hope they are well and adjusting.


----------



## Sarah12

Good chance she's too exhausted to lig on. Did she say how ling jesiah would be in hospital for? X


----------



## Nikki B

So just a quick question for the ladies who have had their hematomas heal themselves... how long did you wait until you had sex? I asked my dr. and he basically told me whenever I was comfortable, but I'm just scared... It's been like 6 weeks, poor hubby:(


----------



## PAgal

The specialist I saw said to wait until you haven't had any bleeding (new or old blood) for 10-14 days. His reasoning was because of the risk of infection (if blood can come out, infection can get in), not making the SCH bigger or anything. I bled old blood for a month and I will be honest, we still had sex 3 or 4 times although more gently (not deep penetration).


----------



## ashley2pink

we still aren't having sex! Mine has been gone since 15 weeks and I still dont dare go there!


----------



## nikad

We have only had sex once since it was gone, and that was a loooong time ago  But that is cos DH is freaked out about it nothing to do with SCH


----------



## bal

Hi,
I've been reading the thread for a few days... 
I am almost 11 wks pregnant and was diagnosed with at 8 wks. It started at 1.4x0.7 and is now 3.9x1.4. I've never gotten the 3rd measurement though. 
My sch is located high in the uterus, right above the placenta. I was put on moderate bedrest 20 days ago, and on total bedrest 12 days ago.

I did have 2 different sch's with DD's pregnancy, but the disappeared fairly quickly, after maybe a week or two of moderate bedrest.

Any pointers?


----------



## blondemayhem

Hi ladies, hope everyone experiencing a SCH is getting along fine.  just a quick question if anyone can help.... I had my big bleed with clots 2 1/2 weeks ago now when we rushed to hospital and got diagnosed with SCH but doc said it's small at 2 cm. From that, I thought I would stop bleeding quickly, but 2 1/2 weeks later I am still spotting and having to wear a pad - not nice :-(
Can anyone shed any light as to how long it was before you had no blood at all as I'm REALLY looking forward to that day! Thanks


----------



## PAgal

How is everyone doing in the SCH group? I see Starry finally had her little bundle of joy, a super fat congrats to her!!! Everyone must be doing well as it's been quiet on here

Bal- How's it going, any more ultrasounds? Sounds like you know what you are doing as you have unfortunately been through this before. You've probably read this by now but it seems common for the SCH to grow initially, but then it starts going down. Hope yours has made progress, most do by 20 weeks or not long after that. My only "pointer" would be to do what you've been doing and take it easy, and just try to stay positive because as you know most of these stubborn SCHs resolve just fine.


----------



## PAgal

Hi blonde-

When you say spotting is it new blood (bright red)? Some of the girls on here could maybe tell you more about that if so. I lost old (brown) blood for an entire month at least, but my bleed was bigger. If you are bleeding new blood just make sure your doc knows this and that you are taking it easy especially while you are bleeding.


----------



## blondemayhem

Hi PAgal, thanks for your reply. It's dark, old blood so do you think that's ok? I'm def taking it easy as I'm on holiday from work at the mo. So you bled for a month - did it just stop one day? Sorry for all questions, I just really want to stop bleeding totally! X


----------



## PAgal

I considered losing old blood a good thing because it meant the SCH was getting smaller, so I liked seeing it as crazy as that sounds But mine was pretty heavy somedays, other days just spotting, and then toward the end I just saw some old blood every couple days. So basically it just started fading off until there was none. Hope yours dries up soon!


----------



## nikad

blondemayhem said:


> Hi ladies, hope everyone experiencing a SCH is getting along fine.  just a quick question if anyone can help.... I had my big bleed with clots 2 1/2 weeks ago now when we rushed to hospital and got diagnosed with SCH but doc said it's small at 2 cm. From that, I thought I would stop bleeding quickly, but 2 1/2 weeks later I am still spotting and having to wear a pad - not nice :-(
> Can anyone shed any light as to how long it was before you had no blood at all as I'm REALLY looking forward to that day! Thanks

Mine was even a bit smaller than yours and spotted dark blood for at least a couple of weeks after the big gush


----------



## Sarah12

Hi girls. 
Blonde- I agree with PA Gal. I think dark red blood is a good thing - to me it was the clot breaking up and coming out. I personally didnt have much spotting. When i beld I bled! and then not much in between. I had some dark red spotting at 14 weeks and when I was re scanned at 20 weeks the SCH had gone down so must be ok!

Sx


----------



## zoe86

Hi ladies, 

Hope you're all doing ok and not suffering too much from your sch?

I just had a quick question to ask but first I will give my history...

Firstly I never had bleeding at any point with my SCH.
I had a scan at 6 weeks that showed a sch of 12mm x 8mm x14mm.
At 12 weeks it was measuring 26mm x 12mm x 22mm and 'adjacent to the sac'.
At 16 weeks I had a private scan because the nhs refused to scan me, they said they couldn't see evidence of it but in my opinion didn't look very hard. Everything else looked great though. 
I have my 20 week scan on Thursday so will get them to check then.

The only thing is apart from being in denial about it being healed I am still terrified and convinced I will go into preterm labour. I think the stress of the SCH has really got to me and I just can't relax and enjoy. 
So my question is..is there a high chance of preterm labour or PROM even though my SCH resolved around 15 weeks?

Any replies appreciated!!!

Love and baby dust to you all x


----------



## PAgal

Hi zoe- The chance of a preterm labor with a resolved SCH is very slight--my specialist said it was only a very slightly increased chance. After my SCH cleared up my doc hasn't treated my pregnancy any differently than any other normal pregnancy--no ultrasounds, nothing. Once the SCH resolved, the docs said to go about like a normal pregnant lady so I have! I can totally understand your hesitation to consider your SCH history, and that's probably safe until your next ultrasound anyway. Mine was undetectable at a glance but a tiny bit still lingered for a few weeks before it disappeared 100%. So if they can't see it, that's awesome and sounds like you are pretty much in the clear either way. So glad to hear it cleared up so fast!!


----------



## bal

PAgal said:


> Bal- How's it going, any more ultrasounds? Sounds like you know what you are doing as you have unfortunately been through this before. You've probably read this by now but it seems common for the SCH to grow initially, but then it starts going down. Hope yours has made progress, most do by 20 weeks or not long after that. My only "pointer" would be to do what you've been doing and take it easy, and just try to stay positive because as you know most of these stubborn SCHs resolve just fine.

PAgal - Hi, I had an u/s yesterday morning and the clot is gone! I had a scary bleed on Friday and expelled a clot about the same size as mine was supposed to be. I guess that was it! I'm so happy and relieved. :)


----------



## Onemoretime5

Hi ladies, I was told I had a small sch at 6 weeks I had only very light beeding that only lasted a day and then nothing. I am now 10 weeks and have not bled since. The doc had me book an ultrasound for the 8th of august to check on the babies. If I have not had any bleeding since 6 weeks can I feel safe? do you think it resolved itself?


----------



## ashley2pink

I put myself on bedrest while I was actively bleeding, brown or red. My 1st bleed was at 7 weeks and I bled red 2 days then spotted brown for about 3 days. I had nothing for about 1.5 weeks then started bleeding again. I was taking it easy this whole time, but the 2nd time my red bleeding continued for about a week and although it wasnt heavy it made me nervous so I put myself on bed rest-the next day it was brown blood, but I continued to spot brownish blood for about 5 weeks. I stayed on bed rest the entire time though. My SCH healed during that bed rest (I got off bed rest at 15 weeks) and I have had no problems with it since. I still dont over exert myself, and I take it easy right now, but its not due to to my previous SCH, but due to frequent braxton hicks I get when I'm up, but I also had frequent braxton hicks during my 2nd pregnancy that didnt have an SCH. I actually have had considerably less BH this pregnancy than my last one. 
Onemoretime5-it may very possibly be healed. Some women have very small ones that bleed once, if at all, and then heal. 
Its up to you how you handle it, but for me I feel its really beneficial to take it easy while you arent bleeding, and bed rest while actively bleeding. Then once its healed you can resume normal activities if your Dr, says its fine. Just go with how your body feels after its gone. I was still too scared to be too active even after it was gone, but I'm sure most women just go back to normal


----------



## PAgal

bal said:


> PAgal said:
> 
> 
> Bal- How's it going, any more ultrasounds? Sounds like you know what you are doing as you have unfortunately been through this before. You've probably read this by now but it seems common for the SCH to grow initially, but then it starts going down. Hope yours has made progress, most do by 20 weeks or not long after that. My only "pointer" would be to do what you've been doing and take it easy, and just try to stay positive because as you know most of these stubborn SCHs resolve just fine.
> 
> PAgal - Hi, I had an u/s yesterday morning and the clot is gone! I had a scary bleed on Friday and expelled a clot about the same size as mine was supposed to be. I guess that was it! I'm so happy and relieved. :)Click to expand...

That's wonderful news!! Congrats!


----------



## Starry Night

Congrats to all the ladies whose SCH's have resolved! Mine resolved around 22 weeks or so (it was still there on the 20 week scan but was gone 3 weeks later). I stopped bleeding at 14 weeks so it's possible for the clot to still be there but not actively bleed. I was on bedrest for pretty much 5 months but I also had unrelated complications with the placenta (a slight tear) and the blood flow to the placenta wasn't the best.

Anyways, I just wanted to update everyone that I have finally had my baby at 40+4 days. He ended up being delivered by emergency C-section but that had nothing to do with the SCH. For some reason his heartbeat would drop with each contraction and by the time I got to 10cm dilated his heartrate crashed and stayed there. Thankfully, my Daniel was kicking and screaming when they pulled him out and he's a very healthy baby. He was 6 pounds and 14 ounces which is was shocking because I got so huge.

So please take my story as a success. I had a sch and other complications and still got a full-term, healthy baby.


----------



## Sarah12

Starry! Congratulations. Im so happy for you and to hear Daniel is doing well. 

Im sure an emergency c section is a bt scary?! But they seem so common these days. Somehting so creul about going through hours of labour and then ending up with a c section! I hope the first few days of motherhood are going well!

Love Sx


----------



## nikad

Congrats Starry !!!


----------



## PAgal

Congrats, Starry, so glad you and Daniel are doing well!


----------



## ashley2pink

Congratulations Starry!! I bet you were expecting a big baby!


----------



## Misscheifmake

Hi I'm new but thanking my lucky stars that I have found people with similar stories to mine.

This is a twin IVF pregnancy and I am 11 weeks. I spotted lightly (brown) at 4 and 8 weeks but it passed really quickly each time. Scans after each occurance at my clinic showed no cause for concern.

2 days ago woke up thinking I had wet myself, when in fact had suffered a massive red gush of blood. Went to A&E where the bleeding slowed and after re-scanning saw both babies who were fine and waving. The scan did show a bleed of around 3cm. They only described it as this and nothing further. We had to speak to the twin consultant after and she said that she was more than happy with the results but did expect me to bleed again and wouldn't be suprised if it was clots. The bleed either had to be absored or bled out. She assured me that there was nothing to worry about and they would re-check it next week at my 12 week scan. No rest or anything else mentioned and I was only to go back if the cramps had me doubled over or the bleed was uncontrolable.

Since then I have spotted brown quite heavily, but this morning there was red blood not as heavy as before though. Also feeling slightly crampy/tender on my lower left hand side..

Just looking for people to share stories with who are suffering from similar stories, as it's all so scary...

x


----------



## PAgal

Hi Mischief- Glad to hear your babies are doing so well despite the SCH. Bleeding is always a dreadful scary thing during pregnancy but it sounds like you are getting good care and plenty scans so that is great. Please keep us posted and feel free to ask us anything, we are all happy to share our experiences.


----------



## KelseyMom

Hello my name is Kelsey. I am 24 years old. I have a beautiful seven year old daughter named Kaidence. I have been engaged for almost four years to a wonderful man named Wayne. I tried to conceive 2 years after my daughter was born but with after no success in the next 2 years I consulted a fertility expert. The specialist said I was infertile, a hard pill to swallow at 21, but I dealt with it none the less. That Doctor was wrong, in September 2010 became pregnant, although I did not find out til December because I did not believe I could get pregnant. It was an exciting yet unexpected time in our lives, we were in disbelief. A later ultrasound at the hospital due to some cramping let me know it wasn't a dream as I saw my baby for the first time in an ultrasound. We were planning for our first doctors appointment, when the unbelievable happened, I started to gush blood after a friend we kept from being homeless began to yell at me about how disgusting pregnant women were. It was a week before my appointment, and I was on the way to the hospital. On the drive to the hospital I bled through a towel folded over 8 times, at the hospital I continued to gush blood, we were in hysterics we did not see how it would be possible to lose so much blood and the baby still be alive. They rushed us through the ER straight to a room, where they did an ultrasound but by miracle the baby was alive and well. The hospital that was closest had no maternity doctors so they were unable to provide us with much information they said it was a threatened abortion and there was nothing we could do but take it easy til the bleeding seized and follow up with an OBGYN. I bled badly for the next week none of the doctors could explain how my baby was still alive. The next Sunday I had another bad spell bleeding through towels faster then we could get a new one so we went to the hospital my new doctor worked out of, it was the longest and most anxiety filled car ride of my life. They checked my cervix the ER doctor told me that my cervix was dilating and my baby was going to die. I fell to pieces, they ordered for an ultrasound there was my sweet baby alive as can be, kicking around, a healthy heart rate, no signs of distress at all. I got back to the room where the doctor was already waiting to correct her mistake, my baby was fine, they didn't know how or why with the amount of blood I was losing but my baby was alive. I was told I had a SCH and a threatened abortion and I would have to wait and see, but for now my baby was fine. I followed up with my new doctor the next day, he looked at the ultrasound said that the odds of losing my baby so far in the pregnancy were unlikely but we would have to wait and see, my placenta had detached some, however babies have lived with only a half of a placenta before, I also found out on top of everything else I had placenta previa, the news was all so crushing. For the next two weeks I was in an out of the hospital always told the same information, I was so disgusted with the waiting game. It feels so helpless when we can replace the valve in someones heart but we can't save our children. Then the worst day of my life happened on February 7th, I woke up at four in the morning covered in blood, the clots were no longer the size of a deck of cards like they had been but the size of CD's. We had to wake up my daughter who at this point already knew of the pregnancy, after all I was out of the first trimester I was 18 weeks and 5 days, I was supposed to be safe. We carted my daughter to my mothers house and went straight to the hospital the pain was unbearable I felt I was in labor, but the doctors wouldn't listen they took me in for an ultrasound, I begged the tech to tell me what I was having, he took pity on my story and did it was my first boy. The doctors just told me it was the same, to follow up with my doctor, luckily by the time they released me my OBGYN was already opened, his building was right next door to the hospital so Wayne rushed me over there. We went upstairs they saw us immediately they said it was the same there was nothing they could do I told them I was in horrible pain and it had to be labor, they said it was the blood in my uterus causing the pain and sent me home back to bed-rest, but I didn't make it home, we made it down the hall and onto the elevator, the door closed and I shouted out for Wayne. I was soaked in blood in less then a second from my crotch to my ankles, I knew it wasn't right, he started pressing all the buttons on the elevator I told him to calm down and hit 3. The door reopened and I walked into the nearest office int the building for heart care and asked for a wheelchair, Wayne ran down the hall to get the doctor. They rushed me in the wheelchair back into the hospital where I was given another ultrasound, I had a placental abruption and my water had broke, they could not save my precious baby boy. The ER doctor came into the room and told me they were going to D&C me, however five minutes earlier I had seen my baby he was alive and kicking he had a normal heart rate and showed no signs of distress. I said NO, I was aware that my baby would die with no amniotic fluid but I would not kill him, I wanted to give birth. She got snide with me but my doctor had me brought up to maternity where I spent the rest of the day in labor, the ER nurses would snatch the pads full of blood and clots away quicker then I could see if my baby was there but not in maternity. They let me see everything, because I wanted to see my baby boy. My nurse was incredible, by night fall I was unaware that I had lost all my color and become swollen with the saline they used to try to make up for the loss of blood volume I had. My fiance' says he could look at me and tell I was dying but I was so doped up on the pain medicine I had no idea. My doctor came in and told me that by now the baby was likely dead and I had an hour to decide if I wanted the surgery before I bled to death. I told him I wanted to see my baby so much but not to let me kill myself, so he sent for the paperwork they did one last ultrasound to show me Christopher Jaiden had passed away and they put me under, the last thing I remember as they were putting me to sleep was my doctor rubbing my hair telling me I was going to be okay that he wouldn't leave my side. I woke up convulsing, because I was so cold my body couldn't just shiver, I felt something come out between my legs I freaked out and yanked the blankets of myself, I looked down There was something flesh colored about the size of the palm of my hand, with two dark black spots (eyes), it was filled with little veins, then I saw the hand, and the curve of the back, I flipped out it was my baby I thought they had already got my baby, they missed my baby! I screamed in shock, I didn't know what to think it took a minute to process by then the OR nurse had already whisked it away, she tried to say it was a piece of my placenta, but I have had a child before and a placenta looks nothing like a fleshy mass, and it certainly doesn't have hands or eyes. I am sure she was trying to save my sanity, but at the end of the day I know I got to see my baby, and no one is ever going to convince me otherwise. I got back to the room,and told Wayne and a friend that was there. I was able to hold it together pretty well even though everything that happened has had a deep impact on who I am today. The next day, I was left with only 6 units of blood, the average female has 12-15 the average pregnant female has 24-30, I crashed around noon and had to have 4 blood transfusions, which are painful when your veins have shrunk from the lack of blood, turns out saline only fools your system for so long. I still think of Christopher and we had a memorial for him a month later under a weeping willow one of the hardest and fulfilling days of my life. I didn't want my fiance' to touch me, I could stand the thought of going through that all over again, however late in March I felt bad that he hadn't received any affection from me so we made love, and three weeks later I found out I have conceived again. This pregnancy was going well until late in week 14 when I started bleeding again, I once again have a SCH. I have been bleeding for 3 weeks now, I will be 18 weeks tomorrow. It is a boy again, but this time is different, I have not had a fresh bleed in 2 weeks until today and even today it wasn't like the last pregnancy. I am on bed-rest, and I have hope, I don't know if I should but I do, I believe that there is a God and he wouldn't put me through all that again. This baby is huge, and my placenta is barely detached, that has to be a good sign. The opening letter said you wanted to hear the sad endings as well as the happy ones, February 7th was a very sad ending for me, but I hope when it is all said and done, Jan.1st 2012 I will be providing you with another happy one. Thank you for letting me finally share my story.


----------



## hwills41

Just wondering if any of you ladies got the quad test done for down syndrome and if you came out high risk because of your SCH??? I got a 1/96 and then I got a level II ultrasound done and now I'm even more high risk because I guess the femur and head were just slightly smaller from the norm, but that didn't really concern me. Also they said that I had a echogenic bowel, but that is most likely from the SCH and the baby swallowed some of the blood in the amniotic fluid.

Just wondering if anyone got high risks because of the SCH or any advice??


----------



## PAgal

I was told the quad would be unr reliable because of the SCH so they didn't offer it, so I just had the 1st tri screening which they say is more reliarble anyway. Did you have the 1st tri one already?


----------



## hwills41

Yes I've had the 1st and 2nd tri one and also the level II ultrasound. With the first draw my results were 1/740 and now they went to 1/96 with the 2nd draw. Then I had the ultrasound and I'm sure I'm even ore high risk since they found those very, very soft markers.


----------



## ashley2pink

KelseyMom-I'm sorry, what a horrible experience. Sounds like you had the worst of the worst when it comes to hematomas. 
This time sounds better, less bleeding is always a good sign. Bed rest is all you can do, and I feel that it helped my SCH heal faster than if I wouldnt have gone on bedrest. Praying for you and your baby and hope January brings you a healthy baby boy!


----------



## PAgal

So very sorry about your loss, Kelsey, but thank you for sharing your story. I wish you all the very best this time around.


----------



## miss_divine

Heya ladies, I'm looking for some advice.

I woke in the night at 13 weeks with a gush of blood-stained fluid which led to a severe bleed. They checked and my cervix was closed, had a scan and the baby was fine, although they didn't know what caused it. 
I went to Antenatal at 14 weeks and they found a hematoma on the scan. Bleeding started again at 15 weeks, I had another scan, and they said that the bleed has turned into a clot, opposite the placenta. It has tailed off from fresh blood to brown blood, but there has been absolute tons of it and a lot of small clots.

I was wondering if it is normal with an SCH to pass brown mucus-y stuff as well as old blood? I really apologise for TMI, but it floats on top of the water in the toilet and can be very stringy. I was expecting blood and clots, but this has scared me.

Sorry for the essay, has anyone experienced this?
xx


----------



## KelseyMom

ashley2pink said:


> KelseyMom-I'm sorry, what a horrible experience. Sounds like you had the worst of the worst when it comes to hematomas.
> This time sounds better, less bleeding is always a good sign. Bed rest is all you can do, and I feel that it helped my SCH heal faster than if I wouldnt have gone on bedrest. Praying for you and your baby and hope January brings you a healthy baby boy!

Thank you it's nice i finally found some people whom actually talk on one of these sites, I think it is getting better I have only spotted the past two days. I have an ultrasound on Tuesday but I might go crazy before then, He hasn't moved in four days now and I am really flipping out. Plus the few people surrounding me are stressing me out and today my car broke down, trying to keep my chin up. May god grant me some sanity.


----------



## KelseyMom

PAgal said:


> So very sorry about your loss, Kelsey, but thank you for sharing your story. I wish you all the very best this time around.

thank you I am choosing to believe in the best because I don't feel there are a whole bunch of other options. I must admit I feel kinda detached this time it is hard to just trust everything again.


----------



## KelseyMom

miss_divine said:


> Heya ladies, I'm looking for some advice.
> 
> I woke in the night at 13 weeks with a gush of blood-stained fluid which led to a severe bleed. They checked and my cervix was closed, had a scan and the baby was fine, although they didn't know what caused it.
> I went to Antenatal at 14 weeks and they found a hematoma on the scan. Bleeding started again at 15 weeks, I had another scan, and they said that the bleed has turned into a clot, opposite the placenta. It has tailed off from fresh blood to brown blood, but there has been absolute tons of it and a lot of small clots.
> 
> I was wondering if it is normal with an SCH to pass brown mucus-y stuff as well as old blood? I really apologise for TMI, but it floats on top of the water in the toilet and can be very stringy. I was expecting blood and clots, but this has scared me.
> 
> Sorry for the essay, has anyone experienced this?
> xx


This is completely normal it looks horrible and feels disgusting unfortunately as long as it stays like that you should be improving.


----------



## inperfected

Miss devine, that is completely normal - annoyingly!

Hey everyone, we are all going well here. Jesiah is still in NICU at 5+2 weeks now! He's been really good, with only one small infection and a blood transfusion... I'm now battling oversupply and blocked ducts (had mastitis and an infection in my c-section cut) but getting through it.. Just can't wait to have my boy home. If we are lucky, that might even be in about 4 weeks!


----------



## KelseyMom

inperfected said:


> Miss devine, that is completely normal - annoyingly!
> 
> Hey everyone, we are all going well here. Jesiah is still in NICU at 5+2 weeks now! He's been really good, with only one small infection and a blood transfusion... I'm now battling oversupply and blocked ducts (had mastitis and an infection in my c-section cut) but getting through it.. Just can't wait to have my boy home. If we are lucky, that might even be in about 4 weeks!

He is sooooo cute!!!


----------



## PAgal

inperfected said:


> Miss devine, that is completely normal - annoyingly!
> 
> Hey everyone, we are all going well here. Jesiah is still in NICU at 5+2 weeks now! He's been really good, with only one small infection and a blood transfusion... I'm now battling oversupply and blocked ducts (had mastitis and an infection in my c-section cut) but getting through it.. Just can't wait to have my boy home. If we are lucky, that might even be in about 4 weeks!

I am so glad to hear from you, I have been thinking about you and LO and wondering how you both are holding up! Sounds like a trying time but soon it will all be history and you will be a happy little family at home again


----------



## Sarah12

Imperfected- such a gorgeous pic! So happy to hear his is doing well. How are you in yourself? Imagine you feel drained. 

Kelseysmum- what an emotional journey you've been on. Heres hoping things ease up from here on. 

I've had the nod to start swimming again- did 40 lengths this morning- slowly. Went straight home and put Doppler on! 

And moving home tomorrow! Ergh!


----------



## Sarah12

Pagal- you're 39 weeks!!! Wowee! How you feeling? 

X


----------



## KelseyMom

Sarah12 said:


> Imperfected- such a gorgeous pic! So happy to hear his is doing well. How are you in yourself? Imagine you feel drained.
> 
> Kelseysmum- what an emotional journey you've been on. Heres hoping things ease up from here on.
> 
> I've had the nod to start swimming again- did 40 lengths this morning- slowly. Went straight home and put Doppler on!
> 
> And moving home tomorrow! Ergh!

I want to go swimming that sounds incrediable!


----------



## kiwiandbean

Hey ladies

Im 6+5 weeks pregnant. I had a scan yesterday and we saw a heartbeat but they also said I have a blood clot. They gave me no information of size what it is or.nothing. I'm really confused. I already have a beautiful princess and she was a really care free pregnancy. Im so worried. Please advise me. I've got another scan in 2 weeks to see whats going on xx


----------



## Onemoretime5

I had a scan on monday and the SCH that they saw at 6 w 4d is gone! babies are great moving around like crazy! These things can resolve themselves I pray the same for you :)


----------



## kiwiandbean

How long was it since ypu had your last scan? xxo


----------



## KelseyMom

This is the update I gave about Christopher but thought I'd share with people who relate


So I went to my doctor for my fifth ultrasound and the "official" what sex is baby ultrasound although I have known it was a boy for over a month now. Aiden looked great he was measuring well his heart was perfect, all his organs and spine have formed. My Hemorrhage has not shrunk and continues to bleed and clot, the doctor told me it measured at four which is covering about an inch and one quarter of my placenta. He said right now baby looked good but that he would at no point in this pregnancy be able to tell me my baby won't die unless he is out of my womb and breathing. As if it doesn't suck enough to hear your baby might not live in utero it is even worse to hear that because of where the hemorrhage is he could die during birth because my placenta could suffer an abruption which could cause Aiden to bleed to death before they could get to him and I could bleed to death too, I am familiar with the placental abruptions because that is how my son Christopher died, and I almost died thank God for blood transfusions because I had to have four. He may have to be taken from my womb early because as he grows my placenta may be unable to support him or his growth since it is partially detached so he may quit growing in which case they will have to induce premature labor in hopes baby can survive outside the womb. I hate that my doctor refers to it as a waiting game, because believe me if this is a game it is a sick one. In six weeks they will start giving me drugs to mature Aiden's lungs so he has the best odds outside the womb. My doctor said he prefers I continue to bleed at this point because it will keep pressure from building up and causing a clot to further detach my placenta. He said all the pain I have been having is most likely contractions which is caused by the bleeding, he said those would probably continue until I give birth. Regardless of all the bad things he said there is still a chance Aiden could be full term, and with that chance lays all my hope. I can't believe in the bad because with the millions of things that can go wrong I just feel in my heart this time everything will be alright. I just refuse to believe that God would bring me this far all over again just to drop me on my butt. I already suffered a devastating loss in Feb. and I refuse to let it happen again, so please pray for Aiden Chase and a healthy pregnancy through birth. I am not willing to give up!


----------



## nikad

KelseyMom said:


> This is the update I gave about Christopher but thought I'd share with people who relate
> 
> 
> So I went to my doctor for my fifth ultrasound and the "official" what sex is baby ultrasound although I have known it was a boy for over a month now. Aiden looked great he was measuring well his heart was perfect, all his organs and spine have formed. My Hemorrhage has not shrunk and continues to bleed and clot, the doctor told me it measured at four which is covering about an inch and one quarter of my placenta. He said right now baby looked good but that he would at no point in this pregnancy be able to tell me my baby won't die unless he is out of my womb and breathing. As if it doesn't suck enough to hear your baby might not live in utero it is even worse to hear that because of where the hemorrhage is he could die during birth because my placenta could suffer an abruption which could cause Aiden to bleed to death before they could get to him and I could bleed to death too, I am familiar with the placental abruptions because that is how my son Christopher died, and I almost died thank God for blood transfusions because I had to have four. He may have to be taken from my womb early because as he grows my placenta may be unable to support him or his growth since it is partially detached so he may quit growing in which case they will have to induce premature labor in hopes baby can survive outside the womb. I hate that my doctor refers to it as a waiting game, because believe me if this is a game it is a sick one. In six weeks they will start giving me drugs to mature Aiden's lungs so he has the best odds outside the womb. My doctor said he prefers I continue to bleed at this point because it will keep pressure from building up and causing a clot to further detach my placenta. He said all the pain I have been having is most likely contractions which is caused by the bleeding, he said those would probably continue until I give birth. Regardless of all the bad things he said there is still a chance Aiden could be full term, and with that chance lays all my hope. I can't believe in the bad because with the millions of things that can go wrong I just feel in my heart this time everything will be alright. I just refuse to believe that God would bring me this far all over again just to drop me on my butt. I already suffered a devastating loss in Feb. and I refuse to let it happen again, so please pray for Aiden Chase and a healthy pregnancy through birth. I am not willing to give up!

Hang in there! Hopefully things will settle for you and your LO and your placenta will stick back. In the meantime take it very easy and keep drinking lots of water. This has to be your comeback :hugs:


----------



## KelseyMom

nikad said:


> KelseyMom said:
> 
> 
> This is the update I gave about Christopher but thought I'd share with people who relate
> 
> 
> So I went to my doctor for my fifth ultrasound and the "official" what sex is baby ultrasound although I have known it was a boy for over a month now. Aiden looked great he was measuring well his heart was perfect, all his organs and spine have formed. My Hemorrhage has not shrunk and continues to bleed and clot, the doctor told me it measured at four which is covering about an inch and one quarter of my placenta. He said right now baby looked good but that he would at no point in this pregnancy be able to tell me my baby won't die unless he is out of my womb and breathing. As if it doesn't suck enough to hear your baby might not live in utero it is even worse to hear that because of where the hemorrhage is he could die during birth because my placenta could suffer an abruption which could cause Aiden to bleed to death before they could get to him and I could bleed to death too, I am familiar with the placental abruptions because that is how my son Christopher died, and I almost died thank God for blood transfusions because I had to have four. He may have to be taken from my womb early because as he grows my placenta may be unable to support him or his growth since it is partially detached so he may quit growing in which case they will have to induce premature labor in hopes baby can survive outside the womb. I hate that my doctor refers to it as a waiting game, because believe me if this is a game it is a sick one. In six weeks they will start giving me drugs to mature Aiden's lungs so he has the best odds outside the womb. My doctor said he prefers I continue to bleed at this point because it will keep pressure from building up and causing a clot to further detach my placenta. He said all the pain I have been having is most likely contractions which is caused by the bleeding, he said those would probably continue until I give birth. Regardless of all the bad things he said there is still a chance Aiden could be full term, and with that chance lays all my hope. I can't believe in the bad because with the millions of things that can go wrong I just feel in my heart this time everything will be alright. I just refuse to believe that God would bring me this far all over again just to drop me on my butt. I already suffered a devastating loss in Feb. and I refuse to let it happen again, so please pray for Aiden Chase and a healthy pregnancy through birth. I am not willing to give up!
> 
> Hang in there! Hopefully things will settle for you and your LO and your placenta will stick back. In the meantime take it very easy and keep drinking lots of water. This has to be your comeback :hugs:Click to expand...

I hope you are right although my ob said it is likely i will bleed the entire pregnancy I'm having a boy too!!!


----------



## ashley2pink

Are you on bed rest KelseyMom? I know its really hard to be on BR but I think it would be beneficial. Another lady on here had a partial abruption after having an SCH and it eventually healed and she went on to have her boy full term.


----------



## ashley2pink

kiwiandbean said:


> Hey ladies
> 
> Im 6+5 weeks pregnant. I had a scan yesterday and we saw a heartbeat but they also said I have a blood clot. They gave me no information of size what it is or.nothing. I'm really confused. I already have a beautiful princess and she was a really care free pregnancy. Im so worried. Please advise me. I've got another scan in 2 weeks to see whats going on xx

I was told I had a sch at about 7.5 weeks and that was pretty much it. I had no idea what it was or what would happen, and I felt like I was in the dark for a while. I came here and read a lot and got more info on the matter. I was only told at the hospital that either my placenta would detach or it would heal and that I should take it easy and not lift anything over 10 lbs. It was a confusing time. I have heard with SCH it is either a small tear or a clot-I'm not sure if both happen or just 1 of them or what. I still am not sure exactly what mine was as my placenta tear or clot couldnt be seen, but the blood pooling from it is what was seen and thus the SCH diagnosis made.


----------



## nfs4920

Hi ladies! Just a word of encouragement. I know some of you from when I had my very large SCH and was on bedrest weeks 14 to 21. It eventually went away and I delivered 2 beautiful baby boys almost 1 month ago. I passed the SCH after the delivery (I didn't even know it was still there). Mine was very large and they did not sound promising at first. I thought this would be encouraging for some of you still experiencing this :) Here is the result of my SCH ;) https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.548034698519.2039405.160800409


----------



## ashley2pink

Cute, cute little boys!!


----------



## kiwiandbean

I try to relax but its hard with keira lol. Yer i just fee like she didn't want to tell me anything. Yhe bleedings stopped now? Could it be a sign that its healing or gone? I had some brown yesterday but it was so faint. I hate not knowing xx :(


----------



## nikad

KelseyMom said:


> I hope you are right although my ob said it is likely i will bleed the entire pregnancy I'm having a boy too!!!

Congrats on having a boy! :happydance: As for bleeding throughout the pregnancy, it was not my experience, but my OB told me not to be surprised if I saw blood again ( this while the SCH was still active ). I know how scary it is, but there have been women posting on this thread that bled during most of their pregnancies and delivered ( some premie and others full term ) healthy babies. This can be you too! I imagine it is hard not to think negative things after your traumatic experience, but instead try to think why can´t it be me having a healthy baby this time too ? Keep it up!


----------



## KelseyMom

ashley2pink said:


> Are you on bed rest KelseyMom? I know its really hard to be on BR but I think it would be beneficial. Another lady on here had a partial abruption after having an SCH and it eventually healed and she went on to have her boy full term.

I have been on bedrest a month and a half and have to be on it for the next 5 the doctor said i can swim though cause it takes pressure of the uterus, so thats good at least


----------



## KelseyMom

nikad said:


> KelseyMom said:
> 
> 
> I hope you are right although my ob said it is likely i will bleed the entire pregnancy I'm having a boy too!!!
> 
> Congrats on having a boy! :happydance: As for bleeding throughout the pregnancy, it was not my experience, but my OB told me not to be surprised if I saw blood again ( this while the SCH was still active ). I know how scary it is, but there have been women posting on this thread that bled during most of their pregnancies and delivered ( some premie and others full term ) healthy babies. This can be you too! I imagine it is hard not to think negative things after your traumatic experience, but instead try to think why can´t it be me having a healthy baby this time too ? Keep it up!Click to expand...

I feel very optimistic even though the doctors keep trying to lower my hopes, i have been bleeding nearly 2 months now, but with Christopher it was different and only took 3 weeks to lose him, so i do believe :) god did not bring me this far to drop me on my hind end...


----------



## Faiha Nadir

I've been having a brown discharge for the past two weeks - am afraid my doctor is not taking this seriously. Have been told by everyone about the repeat ultrasounds - measuring of the clot in the sac but nothing by my doctor. She didnt even have time to see me on the set appointment date.

Have a history of miscarriage.

Am terrified.


----------



## nikad

Faiha Nadir said:


> I've been having a brown discharge for the past two weeks - am afraid my doctor is not taking this seriously. Have been told by everyone about the repeat ultrasounds - measuring of the clot in the sac but nothing by my doctor. She didnt even have time to see me on the set appointment date.
> 
> Have a history of miscarriage.
> 
> Am terrified.

How far along are you? Brown blood is not considered bad...


----------



## inperfected

KelseyMom, whilst i had my boy early, he's a healthy wee man and doing really well. :) Once I'd given birth they said I'd had an small abruption that had "half" healed. I bleed from week 5 and had about 2 weeks where I stopped bleeding properly before he was born.


----------



## jessican

Hey ladies, I am new here. Anyone who has had a subchorionic or placental bleed, did you ever have another one in a following pregnancy? I am wondering as I had a small bleed with my DD2 and my DH and I are wanting to try and conceive again this fall. Because of the bleed with DD2 I was not able to fly for a trip we had booked to Mexico. We now have a trip planned for Hawaii during Christmas and i don't mind traveling while pregnant, but I don't want to risk missing our trip if I have a chance of having another subchorionic bleed, but I also don't want to wait to TTC either. I had a previous c-section so I think that may be a factor in all of this. If anyone has and info or experience with this, I would love some input. What does everyone think of flying with a SCH, I have read that some say it is okay and others say it isn't, so I am not sure. Thanks :)


----------



## ashley2pink

Jessican-I know you are at higher risk of an SCH if you had one in a previous pregnancy. I dont know how high the chance is though or if its okay to fly. I havent heard that one before. How bad was your previous SCH?? 
Inperfected-I really want to see some new pics of your cute little boy!


----------



## pdhicks79

Hello all!! I am currently 10 weeks pregnant and was diagnosed with a subchorionic hematoma at week 5 due to bright red vaginal bleeding. I bled again at 7 weeks, 9 weeks and today...all with spotting in between. I have had 3 vag sonograms and all looks well, but I am just really getting frustrated due to bleeding for 5 weeks straight now. As soon as I think it's resolving...I start bleeding all over again. I know that everyone is different and that these usually resolve but I just want to vent and need support from other women in my same position. Thanks!!


----------



## ashley2pink

Good Luck pdhicks79. Just take it super easy!!! And if its possible, bed rest while you are actively bleeding. I had active bleeding for a few days that stopped(between 7-8weeks), then started bleeding again at 9 weeks or so and it wasnt letting up too much so I went on bedrest at 10 weeks and it turned brown right away, but it didnt stop until I was 15 weeks, but it had healed by then and I havent seen a drop of blood since and all ultrasounds showed it to be gone. Most are gone by 20 weeks


----------



## KelseyMom

pdhicks79 said:


> Hello all!! I am currently 10 weeks pregnant and was diagnosed with a subchorionic hematoma at week 5 due to bright red vaginal bleeding. I bled again at 7 weeks, 9 weeks and today...all with spotting in between. I have had 3 vag sonograms and all looks well, but I am just really getting frustrated due to bleeding for 5 weeks straight now. As soon as I think it's resolving...I start bleeding all over again. I know that everyone is different and that these usually resolve but I just want to vent and need support from other women in my same position. Thanks!!

I have bled for 2 months so far


----------



## jessican

ashley2pink - My last SCH was very small from what I know, hardly any bleeding. So you haven't heard of no flying with a SCH? That is a step in the right direction for me :)


----------



## Starry Night

Aw, inperfected, your wee little man is so precious!!

Big hugs to all the ladies here! 

Just to let you know that Daniel and I are still doing well and I'm finally starting to feel recovered from my c-section. I have heard that bed rest can make recovery take longer and I have certainly felt it. But after over a year (had issues following my miscarriage last spring) I am ready to have a functioning body again.


----------



## ashley2pink

Starry Night said:


> Aw, inperfected, your wee little man is so precious!!
> 
> Big hugs to all the ladies here!
> 
> Just to let you know that Daniel and I are still doing well and I'm finally starting to feel recovered from my c-section. I have heard that bed rest can make recovery take longer and I have certainly felt it. But after over a year (had issues following my miscarriage last spring) I am ready to have a functioning body again.

I wasnt on bed rest with my 2nd baby, but I was taking it very easy from 30-37 weeks because I had started dilating a little and I was having very frequent BH. I ended up with a c-section at 39+2 and my recovery was very hard. I am betting losing muscle tone makes it harder to recover. I know I will struggle this time too as I have been taking it easy even longer this pregnancy! But I have just 14 days until my c-section. I am hoping for it to be easier this time though. I hear each one gets easier.


----------



## ashley2pink

jessican said:


> ashley2pink - My last SCH was very small from what I know, hardly any bleeding. So you haven't heard of no flying with a SCH? That is a step in the right direction for me :)

Well, thats good it was small. I think the bigger your last SCH, the higher chance of getting it in another pregnancy. No, I have never heard of flying being a no-no with a SCH. I have no idea though! It may depend on the size of it too whether or not its okay


----------



## KelseyMom

Hey everybody I had to go to the hospital again last night and now on top of my sch and kidney infection i was found to have strep b i can't get a break this pregnancy i am on pain medicine now for everything but i hate taking it i feel so helpless today


----------



## pdhicks79

So sorry KelseyMom...keep strong!! 

Do you go to the hospital or your doctor with each large bleed? I had my third big bleed (I say "big" as in a small gush of bright red blood) this past Wednesday and called my OB/GYN office and they said to just take it easy. I have another appointment and sono next Monday.


----------



## Sarah12

Jessica- not first hand experience but everyone I know who has had an sch in the past has gone on to have healthy 2nd pregnancys. 

I'm 26 weeks and been told it's ok to fly so long as u are not bleeding at that time. I took a 1 hr flight at 22 weeks and am due to fly at 28 weeks but will need a doctors note for that one. 

Anyone heard from PAGal??


----------



## KelseyMom

pdhicks79 said:


> So sorry KelseyMom...keep strong!!
> 
> Do you go to the hospital or your doctor with each large bleed? I had my third big bleed (I say "big" as in a small gush of bright red blood) this past Wednesday and called my OB/GYN office and they said to just take it easy. I have another appointment and sono next Monday.

I call my doctor and they tell me to go to the hostpital cause when i lost christopher i almost bled to death so they no longer take any chances but if you think you should go to the hospital i say ignore your doctor and go it could cost you everything to wait.


----------



## PAgal

Sarah12 said:


> Jessica- not first hand experience but everyone I know who has had an sch in the past has gone on to have healthy 2nd pregnancys.
> 
> I'm 26 weeks and been told it's ok to fly so long as u are not bleeding at that time. I took a 1 hr flight at 22 weeks and am due to fly at 28 weeks but will need a doctors note for that one.
> 
> Anyone heard from PAGal??

Hi ladies!!

Just wanted to let you know we have another success story in the SCH group!!--my precious, perfect little girl was born Aug. 7th, a day before her due date, at 7 lbs. 7 oz., 19 inches long. She is an absolute joy and just couldn't be more perfect

Just a brief history-- I found out about my SCH at around 14 weeks, it didn't look too big then doubled in size by the next scan. But it went down gradually after that and wasn't even detectable at my 28 week scan. No complications at all after that and my docs treated my pregnancy as a normal healthy one after the last scan, no more scans or special treatment for us. I had only bled once at 14 weeks then lost brown blood for about a month starting a week later (my SCH was just above the cervix though so it drained out mostly).

Hope all is well on here, you'll be surprised at how LO will keep you from the internet when s/he arrives!


----------



## Sarah12

Pagal! Congratulations! Such wonderful news! What have you called her? Was labour smooth? 

Hope you are doing well and not too sleep deprived! 

X


----------



## PAgal

Thank, Sarah! My waters broke on the 6th, pitocin was started at noon, and after 19 hours of labor I just wasn't fully dilating on my own so I ended up with c-section. So maybe not "smooth", lol, but all turned out fine in the end!

And we named her Malena ("malayna") Annelise


----------



## ashley2pink

Congrats Pagal!! 
I am happy to be where I am at right now, after a very stressful pregnancy I am full term and have my c-section in 9 days if I make it to then. Hopefully we can all have good outcomes


----------



## PAgal

Good luck, Ashley! I know you are so relieved to finally be almost there!


----------



## charliesmom

Adding my story:

Im 8.5 weeks pregnant. 2nd child, but 4th pregnancy.

At 5 weeks: Bled a touch of red blood that turned into a couple days of brown spots. Then clear for a day. 

6 weeks: Dark red blood soaked a panty liner. 3 days later, full on bright red gushing blood with cramps that filled a toilet bowl. Thought I was miscarrying, but bleeding only lasted a couple of hours. Next day, a scan showed baby with heartbeat but discovered a very large blood clot, and placenta had separated slightly from the wall.

7 weeks: full gushing bright red blood again with cramps. Scan showed growing baby with same size blood clot.

8 weeks: again, gushing red blood with cramps. And 2 days later, even heavier gushing red blood soaking two heavy absorbent pads in 2 hours with lots of cramps. Next morning, on my way to the doctors office for my weekly scan, blood leaked through my heavy pad and pants and on to the car seat. I was pretty much hemorrhaging for 30 mins. Scan showed growing baby with a much larger sized blood clot.

The doctor sent me to get a blood count as he was worried about anemia, but results showed nothing worthy of concern. He did say that this looked ominous and that he was worried. Didnt give me any special instructions beside pelvic rest. Im going on living trying to hide my swelling bump, hoping people will not notice because Im certain that this will not end well. Of the 100+ pages of stories I read on this forum, none of you have bleed so much in such a short period of time that ended up giving full term birth. This is so frustrating.


----------



## Jadybear

Hi there, I'm new, and happy to have found this forum.

Like many of you, I have not had an easy go of things so far in my first trimester. I am 8 weeks and 2 days into it. I've been brown spotting since day one. When I was about 5 weeks 5 days, I had an episode of major red bleeding with cramps. It slowed down over the course of a couple of hours, so I waited things out as I had a doctors appt the next day. Doctor not concerned and gave me a Rogham shot as I'm negative. A few days later, I had an even bigger bleed, felt like it was flowing out of me, and I passed what resembled a decent sized sac. I was certain I was miscarrying. I went to ER immediately. The ultrasound confirmed a fetus measuring about 6 weeks and 2 days with a strong heartbeat! I was shocked. 

The brown spotting has continued with intermittent cramping. Hcg levels slowly rising (they are high though). Today, I went for a follow up ultrasound, and I measured 8 weeks 2 days and they also saw a sub-chorionic hematoma. I tried to ask questions, but the doctor just seemed to blow me off as a worry wart and said that she expects to see 12 similar cases today.

I am terrified, and here is why. I am 40 years old in two weeks time. I have a four year old, and my pregnancy with him was not exactly smooth sailing either - but no mention of a sub-chorionic hematoma! With him, I bled heavily at 8 weeks, and thought it was over, but the ultrasound showed him healthy. That was the end of it, aside from a lot of brown spotting. The rest of the pregnancy seemed normal, with the exception of a major, unexplained abdominal pain during the 20 someodd weeks. Then at 36 weeks, during a regular visit, they discovered that my amniotic fluid was dangerously low and they decided that my son would be born right then, by emergency c-section. At that time, they discovered my placenta was emaciated and deterioriated, and they sent it to pathology. To date, I did not ever hear anything further about my placenta, and didn't give it any thought, as I was happy and busy with a healthy baby boy. 

I haven't thought about it until today, when I was told about my SCH. I have read about the risks, and I'm wondering if perhaps, I had an SCH while pregnant with my son? And that might have been what caused my problems? I've requested the pathology reports from 4 years ago and am meeting with my doctor in a weeks time.

Pardon me for expressing a thought that may offend some of you - it is not my intention....but, I fear that I am tempting fate at my age, and with this diagnosis, and in light of past complications. I have been blessed with a beautiful boy, and I am scared for my life and the life of my unborn child. I don't know what to do??? I am considering not carrying on with it, as I couldn't bear some of the losses that you brave women have endured. I am sorry if I have offended anyone with my thoughts. 

I am just running on fear, as I know the odds may not be in my favor. I have no idea as to the size of the hematoma, but it was a clearly visible black crescent on the ultrasound. It was outside the sac, but between the placenta and the uterus. There is a tear in the placenta. 

So scared. Good luck to all of you on your journies.


----------



## charliesmom

Well this is your decision. I have a very extensive hematoma... and bleed heavily through pads every week, sometimes twice a week, but I could never voluntarily decide to abort the pregnancy. There will always be a "what if?" in the back of my mind. 

Plus, you have one healthy child that bleed during the pregnancy as well, chances are, this one might be fine too.


----------



## kiwiandbean

Hey ladies
Good news :)
The blood clot has gone :)
I'm so relieved, i wish you all the best :)
Xx


----------



## kiwiandbean

P.s someone asked if you can have a hematoma in anotherpregnancy and well i was. Thinking about it and with my daughter i bled heavy before i knew i was pregnant and just asumed I wasnt pregnant. So maybe i had a hemtoma with her too but just didnt have a need or thought to get it checked out. My daughter is now a healthy 2 year old :) Xx


----------



## shae

Hello Ladies, I am new to this group I am 5 weeks 5 days pregnant. At 4 weeks I had some light spotting got a scan and showed a sac, nothing out of norm. I had some cramping two days ago and had another scan. Scan showed 5 week 3 day pregnancy. Heartbeat of 110 bpm!! It also showed a hematoma to the left of the sac. This morning I woke up to use the restroom at 430am and I had bright red blood dripping. It literally look like I cut myself. I wiped a few times and it gradually slowed. It is now pink spotting, and I have cramped most of the day. Does this sound like the end?


----------



## ashley2pink

My turn for a great outcome!! My baby girl, Lilah, was born 2 weeks early on Aug.26, 5 lbs. 15 oz., 18 in. long. She is perfect and doing perfectly!!


----------



## Sherc81

Hello Ladies... I was wondering if any of you could help me.. I was diagnosed with a SCH at 13weeks after a trip to the ER.... I was sure I miscarried my twins but like the rest of you I was thrilled to see my peanuts on the screen. It measured 8x5x5cm...So its large. I aw not 16.5weeks... I saw my OB yesterday and he said it looks like it was resolving..and looked somewhat smaller but wasnt active. Now here comes the TMI question.. When I wipe I have those gross little black sticky things along with watery rusty colored liquid on the paper...almost like urine but its brownish red... My fluids are good as of yesterday, its just very watery. I hate it. Any imput is greatly appreciated!


----------



## PAgal

Oh, congrats Ashley, what wonderful news!! Enjoy your precious LO!

Kiwi, congrats to you as well on the clot-no-more!


----------



## PAgal

shae said:


> Hello Ladies, I am new to this group I am 5 weeks 5 days pregnant. At 4 weeks I had some light spotting got a scan and showed a sac, nothing out of norm. I had some cramping two days ago and had another scan. Scan showed 5 week 3 day pregnancy. Heartbeat of 110 bpm!! It also showed a hematoma to the left of the sac. This morning I woke up to use the restroom at 430am and I had bright red blood dripping. It literally look like I cut myself. I wiped a few times and it gradually slowed. It is now pink spotting, and I have cramped most of the day. Does this sound like the end?

Hi Shae, did you find out anything since posting here? I would suggest going in for a check since it's red blood, but no that doesn't mean it's the end--many ladies on here had red blood off and on throughout the entire SCH experience. Hope your little bean is good!


----------



## PAgal

Sherc81 said:


> Hello Ladies... I was wondering if any of you could help me.. I was diagnosed with a SCH at 13weeks after a trip to the ER.... I was sure I miscarried my twins but like the rest of you I was thrilled to see my peanuts on the screen. It measured 8x5x5cm...So its large. I aw not 16.5weeks... I saw my OB yesterday and he said it looks like it was resolving..and looked somewhat smaller but wasnt active. Now here comes the TMI question.. When I wipe I have those gross little black sticky things along with watery rusty colored liquid on the paper...almost like urine but its brownish red... My fluids are good as of yesterday, its just very watery. I hate it. Any imput is greatly appreciated!

Hi Sherc, congrats on the twins! So glad to hear it looks like your SCH is resolving, that's great. I wish I could help with the watery discharge but I have no experience with that so I would ask the doc. The rusty liquid sounds of course like old blood which is normal. Hope you get some answers on here soon, a few of the ladies that I know could give you better info. are busy at home with healthy babies now!


----------



## Dodo1988

Hi i am 16 weeks pregnant i was bleeding at 8weeks till now red and brown on and off and last week came out big clot of blood i thought that i lose the baby but he was ok they told me its SCH 10cm *3.5cm they put me at bedrest but i cant cause i have two littel children 2.6years and 10 month they give me cyclogest400 mg twice aday hows like me and what to doing?


----------



## kiwiandbean

Just thought I'd mention shae. I had the exact same thing happen to me during the night and then it stopped completely then had some brown.blood a week later and now its gone :) just stay positive xx


----------



## hope19

hope19 said:


> Hello haven't posted for a while (been busy with work etc since I was told by a consultant at 18 weeks that it was ok to go back to work, despite the hem) but I have just caught up with the posts. Glad new ladies have found this site, I have found it really supportive and informative when I've needed it and inperfected really happy your baby is ok after your recent bleed!
> 
> Just wanted to share some *good news* and give others encouragement..I had a scan today (was moved from friday) and the baby is 21 weeks, super healthy, measuring nearer 22 weeks and.....
> 
> NO SIGN OF THE HEMORRHAGE!!!!! IT'S GONE!!!!:happydance:
> 
> For those that don't know and are interested:- I started bleeding at 14 weeks, two big red gushes then bleed red for about a week then bleed brown for about 2 weeks, had severe pain one night that lasted 30 mins and then the bleeding stopped.
> 
> Then hem got twice as big by 16 weeks - 9.8cmx3cm then reduced by half and split into 2 parts at 18 weeks. Since I had no bleeding from 18 weeks and now I have no hemorrhage the rest must have been reabsorbed by my body.
> 
> So good luck to everybody, I'll check back in every now and again and see how everyone's doing!!
> 
> Lots of love :kiss:

Just updating with my happy ending...my baby boy is now 6 weeks old, incredibly healthy, was born 40 weeks with no problems!!!! My heart goes out to everyone still in the situation, stay strong and positive xx


----------



## Tellissa

Hi Ladies,
Thank god i found you all!! :hugs:
im 21 years old n this is my 2nd pregnancy, at 6 weeks i was told i had a SCH measuring 5cm in length n 4cm in width the u/s tech told me that it was nothing to worry about and that it would resolve itself by 12 weeks. At 9 weeks i started experiencing some cramping pain and fresh red blood, my fiancee and i went to the hospital as i was sure i was loosing my baby to later find out that my placenta was starting to tear from the uterine wall and that i am high risk of miscarrying and was put on strict bed rest. i am not 12 weeks and have had routine u/s every week since then and nothing seems to be changing, i havent had any red bleeds since but am still getting a brownish blood/discharge on a daily basis and still a fair few cramps.

i am due to see my doctor again this Thurday but im worried that hes just going to tell me to keep up with the bed rest i have a 17 month old at home n it is really hard to be on strict bed rest when you have other children which im sure some of you can relate to. My doctor had told me that the SCH would be gone by 12-13 weeks but now im reading that some of you had it there entire pregnancy! my heart goes out to you all.

Just a question for those of you who had the SCH for extended periods of time eg,20+ weeks were you put on bed rest? and if so did you find it helped??

im so glad to have found you all as ive felt so alone at times!


----------



## inperfected

Hugs to everyone going through this at the moment... My baby is now 39+5 and doing really well. He came home about 11 days ago after 9 weeks in hospital. 



> Hello Ladies... I was wondering if any of you could help me.. I was diagnosed with a SCH at 13weeks after a trip to the ER.... I was sure I miscarried my twins but like the rest of you I was thrilled to see my peanuts on the screen. It measured 8x5x5cm...So its large. I aw not 16.5weeks... I saw my OB yesterday and he said it looks like it was resolving..and looked somewhat smaller but wasnt active. Now here comes the TMI question.. When I wipe I have those gross little black sticky things along with watery rusty colored liquid on the paper...almost like urine but its brownish red... My fluids are good as of yesterday, its just very watery. I hate it. Any imput is greatly appreciated!

It's not easy I know, but it's a good sign so don't worry too much about that ;( Looking smaller is really good news though! :) 




> 8 weeks: again, gushing red blood with cramps. And 2 days later, even heavier gushing red blood soaking two heavy absorbent pads in 2 hours with lots of cramps. Next morning, on my way to the doctor&#8217;s office for my weekly scan, blood leaked through my heavy pad and pants and on to the car seat. I was pretty much hemorrhaging for 30 mins. Scan showed growing baby with a much larger sized blood clot.
> 
> The doctor sent me to get a blood count as he was worried about anemia, but results showed nothing worthy of concern. He did say that this looked ominous and that he was worried. Didn&#8217;t give me any special instructions beside pelvic rest. I&#8217;m going on living trying to hide my swelling bump, hoping people will not notice because I&#8217;m certain that this will not end well. Of the 100+ pages of stories I read on this forum, none of you have bleed so much in such a short period of time that ended up giving full term birth. This is so frustrating.

Hugs. I wish I could say something to make it feel better :( Resting as much as you can is probably wise, but do carry on hoping even though its hard (I admit I didn't). I was told 6 times I'd lost him, to then see a heart beat beating. I saw my doctor two weeks ago and she said she was amazed as she was convinced he wasn't going to make it. If you do end up having a premmie, It sucks, but they are alive. It's not the end of the world, even though it feels like it for a while. My bubby was born at 29 weeks (nearly 11 weeks ago). When you keep on hemmoraging, it isn't always good news I admit, but having bled that heavy myself (filling overnight pads in 10 mins at my worst), I know that sometimes it will work out on in the end *hugs* I dont' know what else to say, but I am here if you ever need to talk. 

Hi Tellissa, I know starry had a placental abruption (or similar?) as well, and once I gave birth (c-section) they saw i'd had one too. I wasn't put on bed rest but put myself on it. I think it helped, but can't be certain. I still had the sch when I had him at 29 weeks, but even if not resolved by 12 weeks, they rarely last last 20 (I don't think I know someone else on this thread who had one that long other than me)... *hugs*



Just to remind everyone, stress is something you want to avoid... By getting stressed I had 3 huge bleeds in 10 days, as well as many other bleeds. (Due to living in Christchurch NZ during the earthquake). *hugs to you all as I know you will need them right now.


----------



## nikad

At 11.58 pm, 39 weeks, fast labor, got to hospital 7 cm dilated! Epi did not work well until after birth, but after 6 pushes my baby boy made his entrance to this world weight:3.345 kg, 29cm long. I am in love he stole my heart! Got 3 stitches that hurt like hell right now but it just doesn´t matter, it was all worth it :) :happydance::baby:

To all girls with SCH: keep it up!!


----------



## Jroxton

Hi there,

At 7 weeks pregnant I experienced a frieghtening episode of bright red blood. Immediatley I rushed myself to the ER. There they performed an us and disgnosed me with a subchorinic hemorrhage and to follow up with the early pregnancy clinic at the hospital in the am. There they preformed a thorough us and measured the subchorinic hemorrhage at 1.5 x 0.5 x 1.1 cm. Evenutally the red blood turned to brown and eventually came to an end (thankfully). I was told to follow up with antoher us at 9 weeks. At this time I felt confident enought that it went away considering the bleeding had stopped but boy was I ever wrong. It actually increased in size :cry: they measured it at 6.7 x 0.7 x 2.4 cm. This not only put me in tears right away but made me have an anxeity attack. There were a present normal heart beats both times and the baby has also grown in size too. This leaves me super confused! I just pray to the lord above that he answers all our prayers and allows us to go full term with our precious child. 

I have researched alot about this and am amazed and forever greatful for groups such as this. It gives me hope in knowing that I am not alone during this rough time. I pray for all of us! I just pray and pray that it will magically disappear and go away once and for all so I can go on with my pregnancy worry free and enjoy the whole process.

If anyone has had a similiar experience where theirs has grown please, please share with me. 

Signed,
Need positive prayers!


----------



## Tellissa

Hi ladies,

i had another massive bleed about a week ago, dark brown almost black blood i was TERRIFIED! the next day i went to the doctor and he wanted me to go for and urgent ultrasound, baby was fine, strong heartbeat n growing perfectly and also NO SIGN OF SCH!!! im 13 weeks now it it managed to resolve itself...

there is hope out there ladies and i pray for you all still going through this awful experience! im here if anyone needs to talk xxx goodluck all!


----------



## ashley2pink

Congrats Nikad!!
Jroxton, it seems most women have had their sch grow even bigger before it began to shrink and disappear


----------



## charliesmom

inperfected said:


> Hugs. I wish I could say something to make it feel better :( Resting as much as you can is probably wise, but do carry on hoping even though its hard (I admit I didn't). I was told 6 times I'd lost him, to then see a heart beat beating. I saw my doctor two weeks ago and she said she was amazed as she was convinced he wasn't going to make it. If you do end up having a premmie, It sucks, but they are alive. It's not the end of the world, even though it feels like it for a while. My bubby was born at 29 weeks (nearly 11 weeks ago). When you keep on hemmoraging, it isn't always good news I admit, but having bled that heavy myself (filling overnight pads in 10 mins at my worst), I know that sometimes it will work out on in the end *hugs* I dont' know what else to say, but I am here if you ever need to talk.

Thanks for your encouragement.

I'm now 13 weeks and baby's still growing, except my blood clot will not resolve and I'm still spotting consistently. No more incredibly heavy red bleeds, but I do have some flowy dark brown bleeds where it requires me to wear a pad every couple of days.

The clot size was 6.9cm x 5cm x 5?? at 8 weeks, so it was pretty large.

For the last 5 weeks, it hasn't shrunk at all... but I keep bleeding externally, so that makes me think that whatever is causing the bleeding won't heal.

Although the doctor won't tell me the real risks, I know I'm highly at risk for placenta abruption and preterm premature rupture of membranes (water breaking). I'm just hoping against all odds that I will at least make it to 30 weeks before any of these scary things happen. Give my baby a fighting chance, please. Please please please.


----------



## PAgal

Congrats to the new moms, and welcome to the new SCH forum joiners. I am not on here much since I had my baby girl, so I just wanted to say feel free to PM me if you have any questions/concerns/etc., I do check my email! I will be thinking about you all


----------



## inperfected

charliesmom, please keep a positive mindset about it all. Only wearing a pad every couple of days is awesome! I literally wore one everyday til 22 weeks, then most days after that. At 13 weeks, it was still red and i was badly bleeding often. It is a larger one, but you can get thru it. Do make sure you are resting though please!There are a risk of those things happening, but even with big ones, it doesnt happen that often... I literallly know of one other mum who had an extreme prem because of an sch.


----------



## whispernikki

I had amass bleed yesterday, but in the morning Before I had the bleed, I had a [email protected] 9 wks showing a healthy baby, the hospital said i had a threatened miscarriage ... On my scan photo I see 3 fluid filled pockets one being big is this sch? 
The epu said they never saw anything like that 
Can anyone help ? The epu will not scan me now till 12 wks, I don't know if I have miscarried or what 

Many thanks


----------



## Starry Night

It could be. I had a mass bleed at 9 weeks and during the emergency scan you could see a HUGE sac below the baby. It was the same size the baby's sac. the technician told me it was a bleed. I don't fully understand where the bleed actually was but it does sound like you could have a hemmorage.

Has the hospital confirmed you're still pregnant (for example, with beta/hcg levels?). I find it strange they wouldn't check to make sure there was still a living baby after your bleed because if it was a miscarriage it is important to get everything out.

And I had a sch and my baby is now a happy and healty 3 month old. I hope everything works out for you!


----------



## chaohooy

Are you on some sort of bed rest?


----------



## majored

Hi girls im very pleased to find this thread.Sorry this is a long one!..... This is my third pregnancy and never had any problems with them but they were both sections.

When i was 4-5 wksi kept having niggles on the left hand side almost like where my ovaries were. I then started spotting and the hosptial took bloods etc and did a scan found an empty sac. They thought i had an eptopic and booked me in for a scan a week later. The spotting was brown and one time turned red but went back to brown, this lasted for approx 5 days. All this time i had niggles to my left side. At the 2nd scan it showed a baby with a heartbeat in the correct place but also a haematoma to the left of the baby which measured 9mm.

Every now and then i got a twinge on the left hand side, however thought nothing of it.
Last Tuesday my mw visited me at home and asked if i had been doing my pelvic floor exercises, if i hadnt i should start them. So i did on and off as the day went on. Then the following day quite a lot of pinching and throbbing on my left hand side, which went in the end. This Sat i went out shopping and i felt something trickle out of me, so i went to the toilet. I had some brown spotting then the blood started to gush out of me (bright red). So at A&E drs felt my stomach and i was not in any pain just had niggles to the left hand side. They said i could go home and to come back if it got worse. Half way across to the carpark i started to bleed quite heavy so i went back into A&E. This time they took blood and admited me to the ward. They had a look at my cervix which was closed and they took swabs just incase i had an infection. I was not in any pain all the time i was there bP and temp was fine, my bloods come back great. 
This Tuesday i had a scan which showed me baby moving etc. The haematoma was still there which now measured 53x27x42. It did not show any new bleeding so she said the bleeding should start to slow down, which it did. The nurse said to me that i may notice small clots and this was the haematoma breaking up. Which i have had but there that small they are like grains of salt. Dark red/ Brown/ black blood they dont mind they just dont want me to have bright red.

Today i have had niggles again.... i wish i knew what this means. Does it mean its getting bigger, coming away, healing itself? Im trying to relax about it all but when it starts i put my worry head on. Im due for my 12 week scan in two weeks i just want it to have stopped growing. The hospital dont seem to be that worried about it and i know they can not do anything about it. 

I dont know if the pelvic exercise started it all off again.

Many thanks for listening.

Sarah


----------



## scottiejunior

Also glad I've found this thread as I'm 5 weeks and have been simply told by the epu that I have 2 small clots on other side to where the sac is and to come back in 2 weeks for another scan!! Can't help but worry xx


----------



## Starry Night

I think some "niggles" and cramps and such are just part and parcel of having sch. I don't think it means anything in particular though if the pain is severe is could be something else. I did feel uncomfortable for much of the time but I also had a partial placenta tear. Once that healed I felt a million times better and actually had the most energy in the third trimester (until the final weeks).


----------



## Sarah12

Majored

It's very common that hospitals don't seem overtly bothered by an sch! I think it's partly because there's nothing they can do and partly because most go on to sort themselves out. Either way it's tough for the parents to be who are petrified! 

Just to let you know it's incredibly common for an sch to grow and from experience and being on this site most girls go for their 12 week scan it's alot bigger- which is upsetting as you're hoping to be told it's gone not grown! Mine tripled by 12 weeks and the sch was the same size as baby's sac. About 8*8. But it then started to go down and at 20 weeks was 2*1cm. I had put myself on bed rest and did do much which was tough as I'm normally really sporty. Don't know if it helped but made me feel like I was doing something.

Interesting what you said about pelvic floor as the day of my second bleed ( which was at 8-9 weeks and was huge!!!) I did some pelvic floors that morning for the first time all pregnancy & then bled 3 hrs later. I really can't say if that was the cause etc but I stayed off them until about 28 weeks as was too scared to do them. 

I just didn't want to risk anything & didnt listen to health carers advise as when it comes to sch's so few know anything about it. 

X


----------



## majored

Hi, thank you for your replies Sarah12 & starry Night. Its helpful to speak to people that are going through it or have been through it.
I have been having steady bleeding since last week, no niggles as from Thursday. This evening i felt something trickle and ran up stairs, the blood had changed from dark brown/black which is was all day to red/brown. So i sat on the toilet and felt something come out looked down and there was a clot about the size of my little finger. No pain no niggles no gushing of blood. 
Last week seing the hospital she did say the clot may brake up and come away from very tiny bits to something as big as the baby itself and i may panic. I did not mind the small clots that i have been having all week. They said the uterus contracts all the time and it will be contracting to get rid of the clot but wont over contract as it knows im pregnant, So it seems its quite clever. 
Im not over worried about passing the clot (as they said it could happen)and i will ring the epu tomorrow but in the mean time if thing get worse i will have to go to A&E. I know that is not the whole clot as mine is bigger, so i may have more to come.

Thanks 
Sarah


----------



## majored

Hi, i phoned the EPAU this morning informing them of the clot i passed last night. They did not ask to see me, as i was not passing a lot of blood and i was not in any pain.They have booked me in for a scan on Thursday morning to check on the size of the clot. If the bleeding got too much for me i could go to A&E. 

My main worry was the fact the blood had changed from brown back to red meaning fresh blood/bleeding. They told me that inside the clot can be patches of fresh blood, so when a bit brakes off the blood would start to change to red and in time go back to brown. Normally when you bleed fresh blood you get pain.

Since this morning ive only passed blood when i go to the toilet. This morning it was red and now its brown/black. Im also passing very small clots so it looks like it is trying to brake up. My main concern is that it doesnt bring anything with it if the rest of the clot comes away in one lump. I know my clot is to the left hand side of the baby. Anyway i will let you know what the scan says on Thursday. 

Take care everyone xx


----------



## barasti

I'M BACK!!!!!


Another pregnancy, another hematoma! Can you believe it! And in the same spot as well!!

For all the concerned - please try not to be. Hematomas RARELY end in miscarriage. They usually resolve on their own, and quite often within the first trimester!

For example. I had a miscarriage last month, no hematoma.

This month I am pregnant again, with a healthy bean and heartbeat, and a hematoma keeping it company!

I have an 11 month old with mummy separation issues so I am always holding her although I am trying not to pick her up as often.

If you search for my posts, earlier in this thread, like around march 2010, you'll see a whole heap of stuff I wrote about hematomas.

IN SHORT - Stress less, get your partner to do all the heavy lifting and enjoy the time off your feet :)


----------



## barasti

Majored - If you lost your baby you would pass a HUGE clot. There is no mistaking it. Little bits here and there sound to me like your hematoma is breaking up. If you are having period pain and backache then take it a little more seriously. At my local hospital if you tell them you think you are having a miscarriage they will take bloods straight away and try and get you a scan or at least send you out with a referral to a private one.


----------



## kamato17

I am so glad I found you all! I have been trying to deal with sch alone for almost 3 weeks now!

At 12wks 3 day i began bleeding, enough to soak through my pants and drip onto the floor (sorry) and i was in a public place...:wacko: I went to the ER that day and I was out of town so it was a new place for me. They Dr. said that I had a "slit" in my cervix and they diagnosed me with a threatened abortion. I followed up with my OB the next day and was scheduled for an ultrasound we found a happy healthy baby, very very active with a great heartbeat and no bleeding to be seen. I was told bedrest for 1 week just to be safe. 

A few days later I woke up covered in bright red blood it soaked through everything even my pad ( sorry ) I was so scared I went straight to my OB where we did another u/s. She said I had an sch, she didnt tell me how big it was all she said was it looks like the corner of my placenta was peeling away. Now im on bedrest until the 28th. I stopped bleeding the very next day and i feel fine ( other than stretching pains ) at 14 wks 5days now I have another week before I got back to the Doc. Does this sound like it has healed? I have absolutely no discharge, someone please advise!

Thanks guys!:winkwink:


----------



## momof3babes

Hi! So, here's my story...This is my 4th pregnancy, 2nd time to have a subchorionic hematoma. With my first two pregnancies, I had no bleeding or complications at all. With my 3rd baby, I had a huge bleed that resulted in a large bloodclot that lasted 17 weeks total, well into my 2nd trimester. But, thankfully and prayerfully, the clot finally disolved and we had a healthy, full-term baby girl, who is doing great. With this pregnancy, I had the same thing happen, huge gush of bleeding, resulting in another subchorionic hematoma. I am 16 weeks pregnant, baby is doing fine, but the clot measures 4.8 X 4.1 cm. I have been bleeding/spotting for 6 weeks now. The bleeding has slowed dramatically, but I still have tinges of spotting. Also, sometimes, I have mucuousy discharge that is tinged with brown spotting. I go in to see the specialist tomorrow afternoon to check on the babe, hoping the clot has dissolved some, hopefully all. Have any of you experienced the mucuousy discharge? This is concerning to me because my specialist said that the subchorionic hematoma can cause me to lose my mucus plug, therefore resulting in pre-term labor. Even though I've been here before, I can't remember if the normal pregnancy discharge looks mucuousy at times? Just wondering if any of you have experienced this? And, wondering how long you all spotted brown before the clot resolved? For the past 2 weeks, the spotting has been very little, so I hope this is good news. =)


----------



## majored

Hello all, well i said i would let you know how things were going after the scan. 

Ive been bleeding since the 9th oct taken into hospital red/brown/black blood going from heavy to light. Most of the time only coming out when i go to the toilet. I have been trying to keep busy not laying down all day as the hospital have said to me this can make me have more problems. Sleeping when i needed to keeping my mind busy so not to worry or think about things. Yet reading back on this thread alot of people have said that they were told bed rest! So not sure what is best to do.....
I thought the bleeding was begining to get better then the 16th went to the toilet and bleeding went red and i passed a blood clot about the size of your little finger. Bleeding then turned from red /brown/black. Then on the 18th i went to the toilet and thought i oh was that a lot.... I turned to have a look but the water was red again. So now im unsure if i had passed another clot. I have been passing little clots about the size of 2-4 mm bleeding is red -brown at the moment. 

I went for my scan today, she couldnt really see the baby and moving alot. They measured the clot and it now is 5.4 x 4.3 x 4 cm and last week it was 5.3 x 2.7 x 4.2 cm. So even after bleeding & loosing clots its got bigger which has made me feel down alot. All this time i have not had any pain but when i woke up this morning my tummy felt different slightly achey but nothing major. At the scan they were pressing hard to see things all of a sudden the baby was moving fast and turning over doing flips etc, so this made me feel better . I told the hospital this is the first time my belly has ached like very slight period pains which last about 2 seconds. The scan couldnt tell me where the blood clot had come from the sch or the placenta. 

Im now abit frightened about all this, OH thinks im over worrying as the baby is fine and the right size etc. I keep being told that the sch will go or be absorbed. The trouble is i think on the negative side of things. I feel im in limbo with it all, i just want to enjoy this and i cant i know this will be my last baby for a few reasons.

Sorry to be on a downer with it all. I do have my 12 week scan next week so i guess time will tell if it will still be growing, at the moment its as big as the baby.... 

Anyway i hope your all keeping well xx


----------



## Sarah12

Majored, Its completely normal to be feeling how you are. I was petrified with my bleeds. I onee ad one so bad that there was blood pouring out of me and was all down my legs to my calves! It was awful. Sorry if TMI! I got to the hospital in an absolute state and I was convicned Id miscarried but baby was fine. Its so hard as the hospital especailly in the UK dont really give you alot of advise and dont do much. 

One thing i will say is that its fine for it to be growing and most peoples do grow up to 12-14 weeks before they start to shring down. one of the girls on thiss ite told me that but I still hoped that I would be an exception. But when I went for my 12 week scan it was 7*9 I think. Waaaaaay bigger anyway. I insisted on a check up scan and was given one at 17 weeks so Id insist on this if I was you. The consultant had to authorise it so you may need to see him / her. 

Like I said in the UK they dont really give you much advise but I took things really easy and put myself on motified rest. I dont know if it made a difference or not. But i basically took it really easy, stopped all exercise ( and I used to be a mad exercise junkie), didnt even really walk anywhere. By my 20 week scan it had shrunk down again to 2cm. Who knows if my resting helped or not but i figured its not worth the risk.

Its hard to be positive but I honestly believe it will all be okay. Just take it easy and sit it out. Time is the only think that will help. 

S x


----------



## majored

Hi sarah12 i know i was on a downer yesterday i just felt real cross with myself thinking that they would tell me it was smaller, and they didnt. Thank you for your support and i can only go on what information people tell me. 

You are right with the fact they dont tell you much. I sat at the hospital yesterday looking at the leaflets and books. They had them on everything else but nothing on sch. I know they cant do anything other than tell me information. 
I made myself sit down yesterday, because normally im running about doing things. I seem to sit down when im tired, rather than taking it easy as the day goes on. It seems to have made the blood loss slow down which im happier about. However i did have had more stomach (pinching, niggles & aches)which ive not had for a few weeks.

I want to enjoy this pregnacy but i just cant relax. Right from the start i started to worry about things and this is my 3rd pregnancy and i didnt with them. I know if i wasnt worrying about sch i would be worrying about something else i guess. 

The epau said they dont need to see me again unless i was still bleeding when i have my 12 week scan. (which is next week). However reading peoples storries on here most women bleed for weeks. I have been bleeding since the 8th so not much i guess. So my goal is for it to stop getting any bigger by next Wednesday. I know its wishful thinking, i just dont want it to get any bigger i dont expect it to be gone.

Thanks for everyting and take care xx

Sarah


----------



## Sarah12

Majored,

I knwo what you mean aboout wanting to enjoy the pregancy and it is very hard. I had a miscarriage in Febrruary whoch broke my heart and then unbelievably fell pregant again end of March with my current gorgeous bump! I was SO scared I was going to miscarry again and when i had my first bleed was convinced that I had. I was petrified and just wanted to reach 12 weeks. But even then I was scared and probably didnt really relax under 20 + weeks although as the weeks went by it got easier. 

The EPU said the same to me.. They didnt want to see me again and said that even if i was bledding really heavy i dont need to go in!! Which i ignored as theres no way you can cope emotionally with out a check up. I did buy a dopler and that helped me loads as I checked everyday that I could hear bumps heartbeat and it really reassured me that the baby was okay. 

At my first midewife appointment at 12 weeks the midwife booked me in to see the consultant so I can find out more about the SCH and it was teh consultant who said I could have a 16/17 week scan but I had to ask and plead! 

The thing i was told is that the baby is fine- it has no idea it has this clot next to it and is happy in its own little sac growing away nicely. If the clot grows which it probably will dont let it stress you as thats the normal course. It will then start to shrink down. 

Sxx


----------



## Starry Night

:hugs::hugs: I really feel for all of you ladies currently going through the emotional and physical stress of sch. My own baby is now 3 months old and I still shudder whenever I recall my first trimester. That had me going to the hospital about twice a week (I always seemed to get my bleeds at night when the ultrasound clinic was shut down for the day so I would have to return the next morning). I stopped seeing the blood at about 14 weeks but the clot was there until about 24 weeks or so. The scariest day, though, was at 18 weeks when I was starting to get contractions. They remained mild and irregular but they lasted 24 hours. 

I had a placenta tear as well but that healed by about 26 weeks or so by turning into scar tissue. There was enough healthy placenta left for me to grow a healthy, full-term baby. I did end up needing an emergency c-section due to issues with his heart beat but that had nothing to do with the sch.

Just keep strong, ladies. Take it one day at a time. I found looking ahead far too overwhelming...that I could never make it to 24 weeks (viability) let alone 40. Set small goals (next scan, the next week, etc) and celebrate each one. And take it easy. Let others help you! I know, it can be hard to be dependent on others...

all the best!:flower::hugs:


----------



## repogirl813

kyleigh michelle riegel was born at 901 am this morning 10/22 by emergency c section! Was admitted to hospital for labor and whed doctor came in early this morning to break my water she decided she didnt like having contractions anymore as her heartbeat dropped to 55 and wouldnt come back up!!!! She came into the world weighing 6 pounds 1 ounce and 19 inchs long, but she is beautiful and perfect!!!!


----------



## Sarah12

Congratulations Repogirl! That's duch wonderful news! 

X


----------



## majored

Hello all. I went for my 12 week scan today, i was very worried about it. My heart beating fast and at first i was unable to look at the screen. The lady was very good and gentle and not pushing hard on my sch like the other scans have been. 

Well the sch measures 5.5 x 1.9 x 3.7 cm, shock, horror .... its got smaller. Im worried shes not measured it right and its bigger than that. Its been 6 days since my last scan when it measured 5.4 x 4.3 x 4cm. I have been bleeding all week but its not heavy but blood colour goes from dark red - brown. I also was told today the sch is no where near the placenta which made me feel better. I was also informed that the sch could of been started by a twin pregnancy and i have lost the other one at an early stage.

So shocked about it getting smaller and i had just told myself that it would get bigger. 
I do think that resting has helped things slow down, so i would say rest up. 

hope your all ok and take care.xx


----------



## glitter334

Hi everyone, I was diagnosed with a SCH this past Tuesday (10/25). I was at work conducting a training session and starting bleeding everywhere. It was so scary! I work about an hour away from home and my OB's office, so I called my OB and they told me to head straight to the closest ER. I drove myself there and don't even remember the drive. My husband was at home so I had to check myself into the ER before he got there. They took me back for blood work and then put me in a room and had me change and then take me straight for a sonogram. I thought for sure that was it. The ultrasound tech was so nice... she found the baby right away and the heartbeat was strong (188/min). She assured me that this was something that happens more often than you think and that the baby looked good. My bleed is approximately 4cm x 4cm x 1cm, and said that was relatively small, especially considering my baby is measuring 12 weeks at 5.5cm! I was relieved and they sent me back to my room where the ER doctor did a vaginal exam and confirmed that my cervix was indeed 100% closed (another relief). He said they were waiting on my blood work to come back and they would discharge me then, but he wanted me to follow up with my OB's office the next day. I called the first thing the next morning and unfortunately my OB was out of the office that day, so I made an appointment with a mid-wife I haven't dealt with before. I walked in feeling pretty confident but left even more worried than I was on my way to the hospital the day before! She told me I had a "BIG bleed" and that "things could go either way" - when the day before, the ER doctor and the tech both said that my body will absorb the bleed or it will bleed out and go away, which normally happens before the 2nd trimester. She didn't even do an exam on me - only pulled out the doppler and found the baby's heart beat right away, which was around 180/minute. I have been a nervous wreck ever since! I have a follow-up appointment on Tuesday with a mid-wife I am more comfortable with and they are also doing a sonogram them to check on the size of the bleed. The mid-wife I saw on Wednesday told me that if it hadn't shrunk then we would need to worry... but based on what I have read, a lot of times it gets a little bigger before going away. I have been spotting ever since off and on (brownish color, no clots)... but I am still so worried. I'm so happy to find this community. I have never heard of SCH before and reading so many different success stories makes me feel more comfortable. I saw another post from a woman who said she bought a doppler herself so she can check the heart beat everyday... and I am totally making my hubby go out and buy one tomorrow to help ease my nerves. The next day and a half is going to go by so slow - I can't wait to have my sonogram and hear what the status of my bleed is!


----------



## Sarah12

Hi Glitter,

Sorry to hear you are going through this. It really is the most horrendous and frightening experience. My second bleed I was at work and just had blood pouring out of me! Took me an hour to get to the hospital and was absolutely convinced I'd miscarried but the LO was kicking away happily. 

It's a very frightening time - not because of the risk as most SCHs are harmless. But because it's not ' normal ' to see blood and when you love and want something do much it'd so frightening to then bleed. Your SCH sounds very typical and I'm sure you will be fine. Just rest as much as you can & try not to worry. Best thing is to accept you have an SCH, they don't go away over night and there's a good chance you will have some more bleeding. But remember this isn't harming the baby.

I bought a Doppler from Amazon. Just a cheap Angel Sounds one and it was brilliant for keeping me calm. I would recommend this as until the baby starts moving it let's you know all is ok. A few times it took me a while to locate the heartbeat but don't panic if this happens. That's normal. 

Big hugs & stay strong. All is fine!

S x


----------



## TunechisMom

I went to the dr today for my follow up scan after going on the 17th and finding out that I had a hematoma that measured 3.2cm. 

Today, we saw a bouncing bean with a heartbeat of 171 BUT the hematoma has grown to 3.7cm. They recommended bed rest with the exception of work and will have me come back in another two weeks to follow up again.

To say the least, I am happy that the baby is growing fine and at its expected rate but I am sad that this "thing" is not going away. I have had no bleeding, spotting or anything of the sort so I am praying that my body just absorbs it and its done with. 

I ask all to pray for my family and I that things continue to progress and this "thing" goes away without causing any complications.

Any and ALL positive SCH stories/survivors are welcome to comment and share. I could definitely use it!


----------



## repogirl813

TunechisMom said:


> I went to the dr today for my follow up scan after going on the 17th and finding out that I had a hematoma that measured 3.2cm.
> 
> Today, we saw a bouncing bean with a heartbeat of 171 BUT the hematoma has grown to 3.7cm. They recommended bed rest with the exception of work and will have me come back in another two weeks to follow up again.
> 
> To say the least, I am happy that the baby is growing fine and at its expected rate but I am sad that this "thing" is not going away. I have had no bleeding, spotting or anything of the sort so I am praying that my body just absorbs it and its done with.
> 
> I ask all to pray for my family and I that things continue to progress and this "thing" goes away without causing any complications.
> 
> Any and ALL positive SCH stories/survivors are welcome to comment and share. I could definitely use it!


I had the same thing where my hematoma had gotten bigger before it got smaller, don't lose hope just yet. I as well had no bleeding so i really didnt believe it was getting smaller but by my 22 week scan the sonographer couldn't find it and I now have a 10 day old baby girl at home with me who is as healthy as could be. She weighed 6lbs 1oz, they did say she may be smaller because of the problems with the bleed at the placenta and sent my placenta off to a lab to be tested!!!


----------



## Dailyns Mom

I will be 7 weeks tomorrow, I bled yesterday and went in for u/s that revealed sch. I have no idea how big it was, I guess all the trick or treating with my daughter disturbed it somehow. It was bright red in morning, stopped, then began again in the afternoon and was almost purple in color. This morning it is brown. I hear this is a good sign, but just wondered what experience any of you may have had with blood color. I had an u/s that showed it along with a heart beating at 142, such relief! Then the dr said "we are not out of the woods yet". Ugh, from up to down in mere seconds. 
Also, she put me on baby aspirin. I see conflicting thoughts on this, whether it helps to bleed it out or if it causes too much bleeding. within 2 hours of the aspirin I had the dark red bleed for about an hour. It never soaked a pad only tp. 
Thanks for any input girls!


----------



## Sarah12

Like repo girl mine grew before it shrunk. Infect it tripled By 12 weeks & went from 2cm to 7cm! I was gutted. Had no further big bleeds after 12 weeks but at 20 week scan it had shrunk to 2cm & at 26 weeks couldn't be seen!


----------



## majored

The last few days ive been having mild period type pains. As well as pains at the tops of my legs which then spread down my legs then to my knees. When my OH was at the doctors today i did quickly ask his doctor about my pains. He said because of my sch my uterus is still contracting to get rid of it. So thats what the period pains are and im getting refered pain down my legs because of my uterus contracting. He said try to rest and when i sit down put my feet up, which i have been doing. 

Also today i have been passing brown/black slimy clot, they are not huge. I would say measuring between 2cm -4cm and they are also thin. I also spoke to the EPAU as i was still bleeding a month on and now i have these pains. I was informed as long as its not red things should be ok and told once again my uterus is contracting to get rid of the sch. So unless im in real bad pain or bleeding is red they are not worried.

I have had another weird feeling on Sat and on Tue. The bottom part of my uterus on the left i felt a dragging almost like someone was scopping something out of me. It would move from the bottom of my uterus to my cervix into my vagina. Then start to throb like a contraction but only on the one side, which is the side of my sch. I was informed this could be my uterus stretching and pulling on things but im not so sure about that.

As the evening as gone on my blood colour has changed from a watery black to a cloudy brown. 

I feel very confined with the bleeding as im worried about going to far just incase something just drops out of me or i end up getting a big bleed that just starts from nowhere. 

Hope your all ok x


----------



## TunechisMom

repogirl813 said:


> TunechisMom said:
> 
> 
> I went to the dr today for my follow up scan after going on the 17th and finding out that I had a hematoma that measured 3.2cm.
> 
> Today, we saw a bouncing bean with a heartbeat of 171 BUT the hematoma has grown to 3.7cm. They recommended bed rest with the exception of work and will have me come back in another two weeks to follow up again.
> 
> To say the least, I am happy that the baby is growing fine and at its expected rate but I am sad that this "thing" is not going away. I have had no bleeding, spotting or anything of the sort so I am praying that my body just absorbs it and its done with.
> 
> I ask all to pray for my family and I that things continue to progress and this "thing" goes away without causing any complications.
> 
> Any and ALL positive SCH stories/survivors are welcome to comment and share. I could definitely use it!
> 
> 
> I had the same thing where my hematoma had gotten bigger before it got smaller, don't lose hope just yet. I as well had no bleeding so i really didnt believe it was getting smaller but by my 22 week scan the sonographer couldn't find it and I now have a 10 day old baby girl at home with me who is as healthy as could be. She weighed 6lbs 1oz, they did say she may be smaller because of the problems with the bleed at the placenta and sent my placenta off to a lab to be tested!!!Click to expand...

Thanks for sharing, as this makes me feel SOOOOO much better. I just pray mine is showin regress at the next ultrasound which is two weeks from now. By then I will be almost 12 weeks, close to being out of the 1st trimester and my baby will have more size to it.

Just keep us in prayers and CONGRATULATIONS on your precious baby :kiss:
girl,

Audrey !


----------



## Sarah12

Just dint be upset if it hasn't shrunk & infact grows by 12 weeks scan. It seems that's what most do & then start to shrink. I'm sure you are going to be fine!


----------



## majored

Hi all, well im 15 weeks and today ive been crying alot and getting upset. Ive still been bleeding since week 9 and i have ok days. At 9.30 tonight i got up and felt some blood starting to come out of me, more than normal. I went to the toilet to sort myself out and it was red and watery. I didnt panic nor did i have any clots. After having a wash and coming down stairs i started to have pain on my left side. It was not like period pains or like contractions really. The pain lasted about 20 minutes before it started to go. The pain worked its way around the side and down to the cervix. 
You may ask why i didnt go to the hospital.... well i was scared and worried. Also i didnt want another trip to the hospital and waiting around in A&E.( like i had done in the past).When your at home you can roll about and lay down etc.
The pain went but i got niggles around my left ovary like i used to when the sch started to bleed. I now have a feeling that the sch has been bleeding again . I will be ringing the epau in the morning to see what they say. If the pain had continued i would of had to go to A&E. 

As the evening has gone on the pain is still around my left ovary and started to go down my left leg, which a dr had informed me before that it was refered pain because the uterus is contracting. The hot water bottle has been helping me get rid of the edge of pain. At the moment the blood is not gushing out of me . I have checked the babies hb and it was 159 so thats ok. 

So it could be the sch bleeding again or coming away or something worse, i just do not want to think about it to tell you the truth. Anyway i will let you all know what happens.

Take care and good night xx


----------



## lost-mum

nearly 18 weeks now my last bad bleed was just over a week ago and my bubba is still hanging on i am trying to stay hopefull but it is so hard


----------



## Sarah12

Girls. 

I hope you are both ok. I really feel all will be fine. 

Majored -the fact HB is good and strong is really good sign. I know it's so worrying and so hard to relax. I had the heaviest bleed at 10 weeks- gushing out with clots and pain... But baby was fine & had no idea that next to it was the annoying sch! 

Good luck at hospital today. Keep us posted. 

S x


----------



## majored

Hi all, well i went to bed last night padded myself out and placed a towel under me just in case. I got to sleep about 1.30am and I didnt move all night i just stopped in one position. 

I got up as i needed a wee and by time i walked along the landing i could feel it all coming out. There was a clot about 2 x 2 inches long on the pad. I know this seems a strange thing to do but another person told me to do this. Rather than sitting on the toilet i placed myself over the bath, so you can see whats coming out. As well as loosing the blood i lost another clot about 1.5 " followed by one that was as big as my palm. It didnt hurt but i felt strange that i could see all this. 

After ringing the EPAU they told me they think this is the sch, My cervix ached because it was contracting to get rid of it. If pain or bleeding get worse then go to the A&E. They can not fit me in for a scan until Thursday morning. If i had gone to A&E last night they would have rang the epau for an apointment. So i wouldnt of gained anything scan wise.

I listened to the hb which was 154 which has made me relax, without my doppler i would be going mad. 

After having my breakfast and resting for a bit i started to fill it coming out again. Rushed up stairs and sat on the toilet. I was passing blood as well as loads of clots. To tell you the truth it was like going to poo but from the front (tmi). Looked down the toilet couldnt tell you what or how many was there as the water was just bright red.

I know its better out than in. However when i lost the clots this morning in the bath i thought that was it. Because there seemed to be alot there. Now theres more coming out. Makes me now wonder how long this is going to last. 
My stomach now feels tender and delicate but not painful. However i have noticed my stomach seems to be smaller now. Its just amazing how much my uterus had in it as well as the baby.

I hope all is well with everyone. Take care xx


----------



## lost-mum

So glad to hear all babies are hanging in. I see my Ob friday and have a scan earlier that day for my 18 week scan hoping the SCH has gotten smaller dealing with alot of BH its driving me nuts. hope all is well keep us updated xox


----------



## inperfected

Hugs and thinking of you all with these at the moment :( I know it's not an easy journey in any way shape or form, but so many (most?) of you will get all the way to the end *hugs*. You can do this, even on the most stressful days.


----------



## majored

Hi all, I had my scan this morning and the baby, placenta, sac, fluid was all fine. Cervix is closed and the sch could not been seen. It looks like its gone....... The bleeding has slowed down and now changing from bright red to dark-red/ brown. I dont feel as happy as i thought i would of done. Knowing that from reading other peoples stories that sch goes but you still bleed or weeks later start bleeding again.

I did ask the hospital about this and they said that sometimes it does happen,however she said i am out of the "worry period" if i get another sch. She said its unlikely to happen but they cant rule it out. So at the moment im not jumping about and doing cartwheels. So now i wait for the bleeding to stop and i dont know how long that will last. 

I just hope in a few weeks time i will be able to help people on here like they have helped me to cope with things. I can only say thank you to you all that have helped me and given me advice. The forum is a good idea for everyone to tell their story and help each other. I will of course keep an eye on this thread and i hope everyones pregnancy turns out to be ok.

Take care & speak soon


----------



## repogirl813

majored, that is wonderful news for you, i wouldn't recommend the cart wheels or anything like that but you atleast deserve taking a nice breath at this time and take a little bit of that weight off of your shoulders.

I can't believe it but Kyleigh will be 4 weeks old this Saturday, though she was a smaller baby at 6 pounds 1 ounce ( they say that was probably from the placenta issues) She is healthy and strong as can be!


----------



## majored

Repogirl so glad that everything turned out well for you. i know when you have a sch its hard to think that there will ever be an end to it. Your one of the stories on here that helps others out and shows that good things can come out of this.xx


Hi all, i was just wondering for those of you that have had a scan and told the sch had gone or had bled and lost clots. How long did the bleeding last after your sch had gone. I know that you can not pin point if its days- weeks- months. However if i bleed for a while the sch could be filling back up again, after all she couldnt see anything on the screen but it doesnt mean its gone does it? On the scan they couldnt see any blood pockets but i could of had blood collected around the cervix, which i know can not always be seen.

My other thought is that with all the blood & blood clots small- large. I could of passed my mucas plug, because at times i lost so much blood & clots i may have lost it down the toilet and not known as the toilet water was bright red. The scan did show my cervix had closed but now its got me thinking about it.....

Any thoughts would be of great help. Sorry to ask questions.......

Sarah xx


----------



## inperfected

Hey, I lost my plug a couple of times earlier on and it regenerated (I know becuase I fully lost it at 27+2 when I started going into labour properly..


----------



## lokilola

Hi mamas, I saw a bunch of posts saying that you don't need bedrest and I just want to say listen to your doctor :(. I had a small SCH at 10 weeks, modified bed rest until bleeding stopped and then just really took it easy. It shrunk and was pretty much gone and I resumed normal activity but still took it easy. This Tuesday at 15 weeks I started gushing blood. I bled steady in the ER all night and they were minutes away from doing a blood transfusion when it started to slow. The placenta is detaching and the whole sack is totally surrounded by blood and I am hemorrhaging all over this time (still considered an SCH) I am on strict bed rest... Today I had to get my own breakfast and I collapsed and my blood pressure crashed from losing so much blood. A car ride along could be enough for me to lose my little girl. I know that most SCH's are minor but they can get very very bad. I don't know how normal my situation but my doc says that baby has a 50 50 shot if she makes it till monday. I also could have died ... Please take this stuff seriously. If your doctor says bed rest... try to do it. I keep wondering if I did too much but we have no clue why this is happening. As soon as I went on strict bed rest though the bleeding subsided and I am getting rid of the old blood.


----------



## majored

Hi lokilola, im very sorry to hear what is happening to you and everything that you have gone through. Its strange that everyones sch grows at different speeds and some people do not get effected by them at all. I had a big bleed at 15 weeks and had contractions and thought that was it, however it was the sch coming away. Im sure things will get better for you as they seem to get worse before they get better. Please try to not worry to much and take things easy. Rest as much as you can!

I was never told to have best rest and i tried to keep doing basic things around the house. Mine did get bigger!

After my second big bleed the hospital told me to just take things easy. However not to lay in bed all day or i might have DVT and end off being worse. Also not to take Asprin as this thins the blood and in turn this would make my sch continue to bleed. 

At times i felt very tired but my blood count/ iron was always ok, around about 14. I rested when i could and took things easy but still bled. Im 17 weeks tomorrow and i was told at 15 weeks it was gone. However im still bleeding and have been since week 9.

I have got a friend that is a few weeks in front of me . She had 2 sch that were quite big one was at the side and the other was around the baby. Some of her placenta had also come away and has been told 2 times that she was loosing her baby. The two sch have now gone she has a low lying placenta, however the placenta has now re- attached itself. A few weeks later she has a new blood clot under the placenta and the sack is now full of blood and tisue rather than amniotic fluid. This will not effect the baby in anyway, but its just not very nice. They also think the new clot under the placenta will be absorbed. The hospital are not that worried about things as she 23 weeks.

Hope you feel better soon take care of you and your little one!

Sarah x


----------



## Zxcasd

Hi ladies.

I started bleeding last thursday, and went to emerg. They did a blood test, which showed my HCG was 59,000. The doctor said this number is great for where i am in my pregnancy (according to my LMP i was around 7 weeks and two days.)

He ordered me to come back on saturday for another blood test, to see if my hcg was doubling, and also ordered me to stay on bed rest until saturday.

On saturday, my HCG came back at 64,000. The doctor was not impressed with these numbers, and sent me for an ultrasound.

The ultrasound showed a little heartbeat flickering away at 127 beats/min. But it also showed a subchronic hematoma.

I went to my regular doctor today, and he has taken me off work for a week and put me on bed rest. 

This is my first pregnancy, and im so scared. I have no idea how big it is, or why i have it.

Can someone fill me in on what they know, andwhat i should / shouldnt be doing? 

Im a train wreck here! Why isnt my HCG doubling? And what caused thks subchronic hematoma??

Any info would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## majored

Hi zxcasd, 
I had a simular thing happen to me. At 5 weeks i started to spot brown then one time red. They did a scan, which showed a empty sac and sch which measured 9mm.My hcg levels at 5weeks & 5 days were 5???, 48 hours later were 7??? then another 48 hours later were 9???. They thought at one point i had an eptopic. Then after my second scan they could see a fetal pole. 

My levels did not double but they did rise, they said this could just be me and how i am. As long as there going up its a good thing.

At the 12 week scan she informed me that my sch may have been a twin that i lost. At first i was told it could be an implantation bleed which happens quite often. 

I have bled from 9 weeks and im now 17 weeks and still going. 
Red blood is fresh bleeding brown blood is old. To tell you the truth ive had all colours, black watery, dark brown, red brown. I also use to have niggly pains like pinching pains. I was told that pain was bleeding.

Sometimes the sch can be absorbed back into your body, it can come away in bits so there may be little clots or sometimes like string. However mine in the end came away in one lot and was quite big.

Try to rest, when you sit down put your feet up. If you feel tired rest dont push yourself to do to much. Drink plenty of water and eat well. I would avoid sex in any shape or form as this can cause problems. If you do start to bleed then speak to someone and if you have pain and loosing blood go straight to A&E. 

I know its hard not to worry i still worry about things now. You may NOT have any bleeding or any problems at all and it could just go away. 

If they did not mention the size of it at the scan it could just be a small sch. I tend to ask alot of questions so i knew what the size of mine was. 

This is a good thread as im sure there are plenty of people on here that can help!

Take care xx


----------



## inperfected

Hugs... if it's any consolation... levels rise slower as they get higher. My levels at 1500-3000 took an averaage of 12 days (barely rose over the 6 days I had them apart) then rose to 8 days on the next test, and then must have stabalised... I also had a huge hematoma and I now have a gorgeous wee man who has fought to stay with me. *hugs*


----------



## inperfected

Also, zxcasd, heres a website:
https://www.conceivingconcepts.com/learning/articles/hcg_ranges.html
Look most closely at the progression: during the huge majority of early pregnancies (80-90%), the level will double every couple of days, or 72 hours. As your pregnancy progresses, levels rise and that doubling time increases. The expected doubling time for HCG levels:

Under 1200 mIU/ml: 48-72 hours.
Between 1200 to 6000 mIU/ml: 72-96 hours.
Over 6000 mIU/ml: more than 96 hours


Also.... https://www.baby2see.com/preconception/hcg.html

hCG levels double approximately every 48 hours during early normal pregnancy. It reaches a peak at about 10 week of gestation (since last menstrual period). At which time the average hCG levels in samples is around 60,000 mIU/ml. There is a very big variation in individual hCG concentrations. At this time, the extremes of normal levels are approximately 10,000 to 250,000 mIU/ml.


----------



## inperfected

So, I think your hcg is perfectly fine *hugs*


----------



## Sarah12

Hi girls, 

I just wanted to let you know of another good news story! My darling daughter was born 12 days ago and she's beautiful and healthy. She was 5 days early and tipped the scales at impressive 4.2kg. 

For those that don't know I had bad heavy bleeds early on, was on modified bed rest til 20 weeks & was so worried I'd lose my precious baby! My clot grew massively between 8-12 weeks and then started to shrink and by 20 weeks they weren't sure if clot there.

So stay strong ladies... I know it's hard when you love and want something so much but most sch clear up. I've been on this thread 9months and can't remember a sad ending caused by an sch during this time.

Lots of love

X


----------



## Mummy2Asher

Hi ladies, I'm off for another scan tomorrow. Had another bleed today and I wasn't even doing too much... I'm so scared the SCH gas grown! It was 6cm x 4cm 2 weeks ago. 
What did you do to rest? I stay in the house and go for small walks but I have a toddler to entertain too! Feeling so down about it all :(


----------



## majored

Hi Sarah12, so good to hear from you again. Well done on the birth of your daugher , congrats to you and your family. 

So pleased everything has turned out ok for you. Its good to hear stories that turn out well, which also help others on here. It just proves that when at times things can seem so bad there are good things that can happen if we wait.

Take care xx


----------



## Sarah12

I'm so confident things will work out well for you girls! I joined this forum in despair and was so scared I'd lost my little one. I spend weeks being petrified.. But all has come good and I know it will for all of you. 

X


----------



## TunechisMom

Zxcasd said:


> Hi ladies.
> 
> I started bleeding last thursday, and went to emerg. They did a blood test, which showed my HCG was 59,000. The doctor said this number is great for where i am in my pregnancy (according to my LMP i was around 7 weeks and two days.)
> 
> He ordered me to come back on saturday for another blood test, to see if my hcg was doubling, and also ordered me to stay on bed rest until saturday.
> 
> On saturday, my HCG came back at 64,000. The doctor was not impressed with these numbers, and sent me for an ultrasound.
> 
> The ultrasound showed a little heartbeat flickering away at 127 beats/min. But it also showed a subchronic hematoma.
> 
> I went to my regular doctor today, and he has taken me off work for a week and put me on bed rest.
> 
> This is my first pregnancy, and im so scared. I have no idea how big it is, or why i have it.
> 
> Can someone fill me in on what they know, andwhat i should / shouldnt be doing?
> 
> Im a train wreck here! Why isnt my HCG doubling? And what caused thks subchronic hematoma??
> 
> Any info would be greatly appreciated!

When I was diagnosed with a hematoma at 6w6d, my dr had no real explanation for it. She actually told me that 6 out of 8 women that come into the office a day is diagnosed with one. At the time of my u/s mine measured at 3.2cm. When I went back for my followup u/s at 8w6d, it had gotten bigger and measured 3.7cm. From day one they told me strict pelvic rest and when I went back at 11wks1d, it had gotten smaller to the point where its no longer in cm but now measured in mm. Most of the stories that I have read says there's has gotten bigger before shrinking. They can cause miscarriages but the percentage is low. There are more success stories than there are tragedies. 

Rest easy, drink lots of water and try not to stress as much. My dr was sure that the reason they saw it was because of such an early u/s because by the 20wk scan, its no longer there so if I would have never gotten that u/s, I wouldnt have known it existed. She told me that women would come in to the er with bleeding (that everyone would assume was implantation bleeding) and it would actually be from the hematoma. Luckily, God must have known that I wouldn't have been able to handle blood and I kid you not, I haven't bled, spot or nothing. I guess my body is just reabsorbing it. 

I wish you all the best,

Audrey :hugs:


----------



## majored

Hi, im so glad that your sch has now got smaller. Its good to hear another person is now on the better side of pregnancy after dealing with sch. x


----------



## PAgal

hi ladies! i am an SCH "graduate", so to speak, and had my beautiful, PERFECT little angel girl in August. I have an Angelsounds doppler I would love to mail to someone who would really appreciate it so i thought this would be a great place, since having a complication such as an SCH means even MORE worries--I couldn't have kept my sanity through it all without my doppler, it was literally a Godsend.

If you would like it, please email me your address!!

God bless all of you!


----------



## Bug222

Hi ladies

Can I join?? I was diagnosed yesterday with two SCH's at 8+4... luckily both are small and they are hopeful that they will reabsorb (Fx'd). Of course I have been googling and freaking myself out.


----------



## inperfected

Thinking of you Majored at this painful time :(


----------



## lily2614

Can I join?? I was diagnosed with a "bleed" today at 7 weeks exactly. They said the baby has a 50/50 chance. I'm so scared. I'm attaching a pic of my ultrasound. The bleed is all above the sac. The baby is measuring just fine and has a good heartbeat. I have not had any bleeding other than 2 weeks ago and it was such a little amount and only happened once I almost missed it! I'm a nervous wreck!! They didn't tell me if it was a hematoma or what??
 



Attached Files:







DSCN1069.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 6









DSCN1071.jpg
File size: 32.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## mom of 5

At my first US they mentioned a bleed in my uterus that the doc said to be old blood that will soon discharge. Around 5 weeks later i went to the toilet and when i wiped i had some Brown mixed with my discharge. I went for an US the next day and had a SCH sized 84x49 mm. I am now 15 weeks not bleeding anything but with a large haematoma. Anyone else have similar sit?


----------



## mom27of3

I went to the E.R. on Sunday night with severe cramping and moderate bleeding. They did blood work and and ultrasound. I was told I am 5 weeks and 6 days pregnant and to follow up with my doctor the next day. I went to see my doctor yesterday and he told me that I have a blood clot behind the placenta gave me a shot of progesterone and put me on bed rest. I have to go back to the hospital and have some more blood work done to check my HcG levels again because they are unclear if I am still pregnant or not because I am not far enough along to hear the heartbeat just yet. I am scared and not sure on how to handle all of this or what to really expect. Any advice or information would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## GillAwaiting

lily2614 said:


> Can I join?? I was diagnosed with a "bleed" today at 7 weeks exactly. They said the baby has a 50/50 chance. I'm so scared. I'm attaching a pic of my ultrasound. The bleed is all above the sac. The baby is measuring just fine and has a good heartbeat. I have not had any bleeding other than 2 weeks ago and it was such a little amount and only happened once I almost missed it! I'm a nervous wreck!! They didn't tell me if it was a hematoma or what??

Hi Lily, Im in a similar position in that I had a bleed yesterday, quite bad, but no clots. Went up to fertility clinic this morning and they did thorough scan. Said it was a hematoma alright. We could see it on the screen. So sorry I wasn't listening harder to the measurements. The bleeding has stopped and Im now just getting brown spotting, old blood which they said not to worry about. I've had 2 m/c's before so I thought the worst of course. The embryo is measuring 7w+1d when it should be 7w+3days. That worried me somewhat although I would allow for one day because it was the crack of dawn this morning when I was there. The heart rate was 148 bpm, up from 120 a week ago but still I dont think that's great. it's all so worrying. I know from last m/c that the heart can keep going but embryo stopped growing and will eventually miscarry. I have to wonder if that's happening again. I can't believe they told you the baby has 50/50 chance. I never seem to get any prognosis out of my consultants for all the dramas I've had. Do keep me posted how you get on. Good luck with it and fingers crossed for the LO.


----------



## charliesmom

Update from my last post... with no happy ending. I do not recommend reading for those with a soft heart.

I don't know where the original post is.. it's been a while. 

I started spotting at 5 weeks and was diagnosed with large SCH at 7 weeks. I had 3 dripping down my leg bloody episodes at 7, 8, and 9 weeks. SCH kept growing larger... at one point it was 5cm x 7cm x 3cm, which was about the same size as my gestational sac. But pregnancy continued with weekly progesterone injections. Baby grew on track and appeared perfectly normal and active. I continued to spotting brown on panty liner every day.

I stopped the injections after 13 weeks because there was not enough research to suggest if it would support or hinder the pregnancy and it appeared the SCH was resolving and baby was fine.

Once I stopped the progesterone, I had constant but random contractions through out the day... and more brown bleeding. Doctor said they were harmless and caused by progesterone withdrawals, so I ignored them.

15 weeks, I had another major bleeding episode after experiencing several really hard contractions in a row, the blood was brown but appeared really watery. I was aware of the major risk for SCH to cause membranes to rupture (water breaking)... so I went to the ER to get checked out.

ER sent me home after doing pelvic check and an ultrasound that revealed no imminent labor signs... and water level seemed fine. But they did NOT check my pelvis for amniotic fluid. Saw my doctor next day and he pretty much brushed me off the same.

I continued to spot brown ...but very very watery discharge. Everytime I mentioned to my doctor, he brushed me off saying sometimes discharge can be watery. Some time later, I experienced a huge gush of burnt yellowish mucus discharge... and ignored it thinking it's just the SCH evacuating. After this, I continued brown watery discharge with contractions randomly throughout the day, daily.

I forgot to mention I opted to NOT go on bedrest because my doctor said there are no studies suggesting it would help with SCH pregnancies, and since he was so baffled by my condition (they were all expecting me to miscarry and did not think the pregnancy would continue as it did), that he had no idea how to treat me... and really left me to decide my fate.

At 20 weeks, I took my family to the aquarium and walked around for 2 hours with no rest. That night, I filled 3 pads full of clear/yellowish water. No brown blood, nothing. I went to another ER and they ran a few tests on me which all came out negative for fluid leakage. But they didn't give up and decided to send me to a really high frequency ultrasound machine where they discovered that I had basically no water left in my womb. They ran the tests again... all came out positive. At first the swab test came out negative... because I was leaking intermittently... not constantly. They caught me at the right time this time. 

My water broke at 15 weeks and NO ONE caught it until 20 weeks. The yellowish brown mucusy discharge was probably part of my mucus plug. I need to add too, that after 17 weeks, my belly had stopped growing. I didn't feel my baby move until 19 weeks... which is a big delay since I felt my first at 15 weeks. I thought it was all pretty odd but didn't want to be a hypochondriac, so ignored it best I could. Turns out, I was already 5 weeks gone without adequate water for baby's organs to develop. We took 2 weeks to talk to many different specialists and be on strict bedrest to wait it out. I would retain my water for 4 days at a time, then would all leak out the 5th night. All the specialists said there was zero chance of a positive outcome so we induced labor at 22 weeks. My son was born alive and beautiful. He passed away in my arms 30 mins later. He is now cremated and in my memory forever.


----------



## majored

charliesmom said:


> Update from my last post... with no happy ending. I do not recommend reading for those with a soft heart.
> 
> I don't know where the original post is.. it's been a while.
> 
> I started spotting at 5 weeks and was diagnosed with large SCH at 7 weeks. I had 3 dripping down my leg bloody episodes at 7, 8, and 9 weeks. SCH kept growing larger... at one point it was 5cm x 7cm x 3cm, which was about the same size as my gestational sac. But pregnancy continued with weekly progesterone injections. Baby grew on track and appeared perfectly normal and active. I continued to spotting brown on panty liner every day.
> 
> I stopped the injections after 13 weeks because there was not enough research to suggest if it would support or hinder the pregnancy and it appeared the SCH was resolving and baby was fine.
> 
> Once I stopped the progesterone, I had constant but random contractions through out the day... and more brown bleeding. Doctor said they were harmless and caused by progesterone withdrawals, so I ignored them.
> 
> 15 weeks, I had another major bleeding episode after experiencing several really hard contractions in a row, the blood was brown but appeared really watery. I was aware of the major risk for SCH to cause membranes to rupture (water breaking)... so I went to the ER to get checked out.
> 
> ER sent me home after doing pelvic check and an ultrasound that revealed no imminent labor signs... and water level seemed fine. But they did NOT check my pelvis for amniotic fluid. Saw my doctor next day and he pretty much brushed me off the same.
> 
> I continued to spot brown ...but very very watery discharge. Everytime I mentioned to my doctor, he brushed me off saying sometimes discharge can be watery. Some time later, I experienced a huge gush of burnt yellowish mucus discharge... and ignored it thinking it's just the SCH evacuating. After this, I continued brown watery discharge with contractions randomly throughout the day, daily.
> 
> I forgot to mention I opted to NOT go on bedrest because my doctor said there are no studies suggesting it would help with SCH pregnancies, and since he was so baffled by my condition (they were all expecting me to miscarry and did not think the pregnancy would continue as it did), that he had no idea how to treat me... and really left me to decide my fate.
> 
> At 20 weeks, I took my family to the aquarium and walked around for 2 hours with no rest. That night, I filled 3 pads full of clear/yellowish water. No brown blood, nothing. I went to another ER and they ran a few tests on me which all came out negative for fluid leakage. But they didn't give up and decided to send me to a really high frequency ultrasound machine where they discovered that I had basically no water left in my womb. They ran the tests again... all came out positive. At first the swab test came out negative... because I was leaking intermittently... not constantly. They caught me at the right time this time.
> 
> My water broke at 15 weeks and NO ONE caught it until 20 weeks. The yellowish brown mucusy discharge was probably part of my mucus plug. I need to add too, that after 17 weeks, my belly had stopped growing. I didn't feel my baby move until 19 weeks... which is a big delay since I felt my first at 15 weeks. I thought it was all pretty odd but didn't want to be a hypochondriac, so ignored it best I could. Turns out, I was already 5 weeks gone without adequate water for baby's organs to develop. We took 2 weeks to talk to many different specialists and be on strict bedrest to wait it out. I would retain my water for 4 days at a time, then would all leak out the 5th night. All the specialists said there was zero chance of a positive outcome so we induced labor at 22 weeks. My son was born alive and beautiful. He passed away in my arms 30 mins later. He is now cremated and in my memory forever.


charliesmom, im very very sorry to hear what you have gone through. All of your story rings very close to my heart. The things you have mentioned are like my story.:hugs: 

Ive not posted on here for a while ... I had spotting at 5 weeks and was informed it was a Sch. Then i had a big bleed at 9 weeks, the sch was as big as the baby. I then bleed from 9 weeks mainly brown but it never stopped. The sch got bigger then started to go down. 15 Weeks i then started to bleed red again and passed the sch i was having contractions. I couldnt believe the size of the sch i passed. I didnt have bed rest as i was never told to have any, however i took things easier.
Everything seemed to be ok, i was still spotting brown but often had aches and twinges. When i was 18.5 i was in the kitchen and i felt something wet come out and my first thought it was red blood again. When i looked it was like brown water. I sorted myself out then a few hours later went to get in bed and it happened again. Went to the ER and they took a swab when they took everything out i felt a gush. They informed me it was my waters breaking. They did a scan the following morning the baby was alive but there was hardly any water left about 1 cm. They told me the water could build back up but they were worried about the baby not growing with such a small amount of water, as this can cause many problems. I may not know about the problems until later in my pregnancy. I felt fine and had stopped bleeding but i was loosing creamy water. The next day they listened to the hb which was fine and they sent me home. I had a doppler at home and i listened at night as was unable to find the babies hb. I informed the hospital and they listened as well and they couldnt find it however they told me with such little water that was normal.
The next morning the dr did a scan and informed me there was no water and the baby had died. I had to have another scan to confirm all of this. I had to take one tablet and come back two days later for the rest of my medication. However i didnt need my second lot of medication it happened naturaly. I had a son on the 14 Dec he was 23 cm long. I named him Samuel Joseph.:cry:

I know a sch can weaken your waters. As ive read in a few places that this can happen and be a cause for an early loss. I did ask at the hospital if this was the issue with me, however they are not sure. Even at the scan i asked and was told that in my case they didnt think so. It could be that i had an infection due to passing my sch and the infection caused my waters to break. Swabs that were taken show no infection, the baby looked normal. Im waiting on more test results but they wont get back to me if everything normal. They only get back if they have found a problem.

Mum & dad love you very much Samuel and were sending you all our love:sadangel::sadangel:


----------



## GillAwaiting

Oh Charliesmum and Majored, Im so sorry for your losses. Your stories are heartbreaking. There are no words to help but please know that our hearts go out to you both and wish you both the very best of luck next time round. Thank you for sharing your stories. I would never have known that the waters can break so early so if it happens, I least I will know to get to the hospital. Please god 2012 will bring you both some happiness. xx


----------



## Sunshine7125

I had a SCH with my son. I started bleeding heavily at 8 1/2 weeks. I have started brown spotting for the last week and come to find out I have a SCH with this pregnancy as well. I am really scared about losing the baby. My Dr won't reopen until tomorrow and she won't do much for me. She just tells me to do pelvic rest, no sex or heavy lifting. Well that's kindof hard to do when I have an 18 month old and my husband works all the time so I care for him alot by myself. I am just devastated. I was hoping I wouldn't be battling it again with this pregnancy.


----------



## Sunshine7125

Anyone started out with just brown spotting and it got worse?? This time it is just brown. With my son, it was red and heavy.


----------



## majored

Sunshine7125 said:


> Anyone started out with just brown spotting and it got worse?? This time it is just brown. With my son, it was red and heavy.

Hi Sunshine, please try not to worry. Most sch end up going in the end. Not all end up in loss. I know it happens and it happened to me but its not common.

The size of my sch started to get smaller after 12 weeks. I felt like i was bleeding forever. Mine started at 5 weeks brown and turned red once. Then i had a very big bleed at 9 weeks when i was told it had got bigger. It was red and first and then a few days later it turned brown . i continued to bleed brown when i was 15 weeks it turned bright red and i lost the sch which was about the size of my palm. Then it started to slow down and was brown and i thought it would of stopped. I didnt have a lot of pain but i used to have quite a big belly and i often felt pinching/twisting/niggles inside of me.

I think everything the doctor has told you is good advise. Please remember to drink plenty as this can also help.

Even though im a woman in the older age group. I would like to try again but i would be very worried about it happening again. Knowing what has just happened to me. There are many good out comes of women getting through this. Worrying does not help..... Please take care:flower:

Sarah xx


----------



## Sunshine7125

Thank you so much. I am so sorry for what happened. I don't know why these tears happen but I have had them with both pregnancies. I didn't know about drinking more I will definitely increase my fluid intake. I hate these tears and I wish noone had to deal with them :(

I've heard the Dr say tear and blood clot so I'm not sure what to really call them but I know I hate them! :(


----------



## Sunshine7125

Also, can you girls tell me if your risk of miscarriage goes up if the SCH is diagnosed earlier in the pregnancy. I read somewhere online that if it is diagnosed before 8 weeks, your risk goes up? Please tell me that isn't true. The ER said it was a a small SCH but wouldn't tell me the measurements. I spoke with My OB today and I am scheduled for an ultrasound next Tuesday. Please God, I pray this heals.. I fear I am not out of the woods and the bleeding may only get worse.


----------



## majored

Sunshine7125 said:


> Thank you so much. I am so sorry for what happened. I don't know why these tears happen but I have had them with both pregnancies. I didn't know about drinking more I will definitely increase my fluid intake. I hate these tears and I wish noone had to deal with them :(
> 
> I've heard the Dr say tear and blood clot so I'm not sure what to really call them but I know I hate them! :(


Sunshine ... I cried alot when i found i had a sch, i ended up crying everyday. I worried about it all the time, often people would tell me not to worry but i still did. 

When i went for my 12 week scan the hospital informed me that in her opinion my sch looked like it was a twin sac. Others may be caused by an implantation bleed. There is an increased risk of having another if you have had one. I didnt enjoy being pregnant as i couldnt relax and it wasnt nice bleeding from week 9 - 19 as i couldnt go out much or do to much.

I hate reading stories of ladies pain & upset with a sch. i just wish there was more information on sch what causes them and how to get rid of them.

take care xx


----------



## Sunshine7125

Thank you :) It's miserable. I'm so scared to tell anyone I'm pregnant again because im scared of losing the baby


----------



## MrsEE

Hi all. I just found this group this morning and have loved reading all your stories.

I am currently 24.5 weeks pregnant with my third child (a boy) and in the hospital on bedrest.

I started having bleeding around 19 weeks . . .brownish red when I wiped. I went to the dr and he did an exam and said everything looked fine and it was probably due to sex. I had just had my big level 2 u/s done less than a week earlier and everything looked fine.

I started bleeding a little heavier that night and bright red. Called the next day and he said he was confident it was from the exam. A week later and I was still bleeding, so I called again and was told not to worry about it unless it changed.

2.5 weeks afte that, I finally saw my regular ob and I was still bleeding. She sent me for an u/s and everything looked okay. 

The bleeding changed a little and seemed to lessen . . Went from bleeding off an on throughout the day to one bleed in the morning when I wiped (2-3 wipes of red blood). 

At 23 weeks I had a couple small gushes of bright red blood at night and when I saw the dr in the morning, he said that it wasn't good, he was admitting me to the hospital immediately, that there is a very good chance I will deliver this baby early and to prepare for a very long hospital stay. I was shocked, to say the least. Especially after two very normal pregnancies that resulted in going over my due date with 8lb babies! My last pregnancy I was 1.5 weeks late and my son was 8lb 13oz!

In the hospital, they discovered a small placenta abruption (about 2-3 cm) and the bleeding was causing some contractions. I stayed overnight and then they gave me the option of going home on bedrest, which I took. I was home for a couple days and then had another episode of some small gushes, so back I went. 

Yesterday at my u/s, they discovered that the tear they saw 5 days ago seems to have healed, but now I have a hematoma about 3cm in diameter. I will be 25 weeks on Friday. They decided to transfer me to a hospital with a higher level nicu just in case I deliver early. 

It's scary but reading so many success stories has me very optomistic!


----------



## Sunshine7125

I will keep you in my thoughts and prayers! They are very scary but most of them do heal from what I read. I think you and your baby will be just fine :) Please keep us posted


----------



## majored

All those fears that you have at the moment i felt the same. Reading your stories still makes me worry and yet im not expecting anymore. Only a select few people knew i was expecting as i live a few hours drive from where i was born and grew up. My close family knew but as for other friends they didnt even know as i wanted to see them face to face. Then tell them that i hadnt been out because of the sch, as it kept me in a lot.

Some babies are born and the mother still has her sch. My friend had problems with her placenta which was low/ torn and coming away. Plus she had 2 sch at the moment shes 28weeks. The hospital dont seem to care about her sch and one of them were under the placenta. They dont measure them anymore, the main concern is the placenta. She bleed for over 12 weeks and now everything seems fine. From what i can remember as the baby gets bigger its harder to measure the sch and its of less risk as the baby ends up squashes the sch. Sch presents more problems in early pregnancy, however just because you have one dont mean your have problems. Many women go on to deliver a healthy baby. I know i have lost my son but im in the minority of women who loose a baby and have had a sch.

Please take things easy xx


----------



## Bug222

hey ladies

Just a quick update (and a recap)... at 5+4 I had an episode of bleeding along with pain very low down in my abdomen.. I had a scan the next day that showed a healthy baby but what the ER doc called a "partial seperation". I was sent home with no real info and nothing about follow up. At 8+3 I again had an episode of severe cramping and bleeding. I was at work at the time (I am an ICU RN) so went down to the ER at the hospital where I work. 
They used a portable u/s and couldn't say whether or not there was a heartbeat.... was sent home with a proper u/s booked for the next day. After the proper u/s I was told that once again baby looked good but this time I had TWO SCH's... this time it was actually explained and I was put on modified bedrest.....

I am super happy to report that at my followup u/s there is "no evidence of a subchorionic hematoma". I am now 12+5 and feeling good. I have had no more episodes of bleeding. Good luck to you all and to those who have suffered a loss I am so very sorry.


----------



## Sunshine7125

They are so scary. Glad you are better. My husband works nights sometimes and I have our 18 month old a lot and its hard because I have to try not to lift him but i have to sometimes. I hope i dont make anything worse :(


----------



## melmel978

hi everyone, so glad i founf this group, im currently 11 weeks pregnant with my 5th baby, at 6 weeks i bled so heavy that AnE told me i had miscarried, went for a scan the next day to check and the baby was fine, since then i have had several episodes of heavy bleeding bright red blood, bleeding that is soaking through more than 2 pads an hour and that just pours out of me :( found out yesterday its a SCH have not been told any information about it just that its 3cm -1cm - 1cm so assuming its quite small but im bleeding so so heavy i dont get that :( the other night i bled so heavy it ruined my matress , im so so scared and confused :( xxx


----------



## annanouska

Hi im just popping in here for some help. I havent been diagnose with SCH but think i may have one. im 14+1 now at 6 weeks i had some brown spotting which i put down to intercourse (which hubby has banned me of since until this resolves!!) had the odd day or two of a brown spot here and there but nothing major just ignore it until 13 weeks exactly. 

i woke up feeling 'wet' went to loo and noticed the blood on jammas and it began pouring from me. i wore a maxi pad which i soaked in 2 hours then another which took about 4-5 hrs to soak as it seemed to slow right down after the initial bleed. i felt ok and no pain but went to the early unit who scanned me and said they can see no cause for the bleed? ive since been spotting brown when i wipe but sometimes quite heavy and with stringy clotty things ever since. 

im so frightened, upset and worried. i just dont know what to do or think. every time i see the brown im afraid and feels like not resolving. do you think this sounds like sch? hospital jsut said ' looks ok right now we dont know what it is carry on as normal'. ive tried to take it easy a bit where i can and just gentle walking form time to time. 

hard ot push for more advice in uk as not readily available for specialists as it is in US.........


----------



## Mommyof3tob

Hi everyone! I'm new here, so let's hope I'm doing this right. I'm currently 6wks/ 5days. Yesterday I went to the restroom only to discover I had started to bleed. We rushed to the ER and there they did an US and diagnosed me with SCH. They said this may be an impending miscarriage. I am so lost and sad! This will be our 3rd baby. I have two girls ages 9 and 6, and never had any issues during their pregnancies. I was also a lot younger (19 and 22). I'm now 29. It's comforting to see everyones story. I have a lot if hope because my babys heartbeat was visible at 101bpm. This seems like a form of torture to not know what the outcome is going to be. I think the worst part is that I don't know what I'd say if I have to tell my girls. We just told them the good news. They'll be soooo sad! :shrug:


----------



## Sunshine7125

I'm so sorry your going through this. I was diagnosed at 6 weeks 2 days it sucks. just try to take it easy. A lot of women that have a sch go on to have a healthy pregnancy. I did with my son. I had the same thing with him. I hope I'm as lucky this time around. Good luck hun :)


----------



## Dodo1988

Dodo1988 said:


> Hi i am 16 weeks pregnant i was bleeding at 8weeks till now red and brown on and off and last week came out big clot of blood i thought that i lose the baby but he was ok they told me its SCH 10cm *3.5cm they put me at bedrest but i cant cause i have two littel children 2.6years and 10 month they give me cyclogest400 mg twice aday hows like me and what to doing?

Update
I give birth of my daughter 31 october at 24weeks and weighing 650 grams sat 55 days in in NICU and died


----------



## Saucy

Oh, I am so sorry for your loss, Dodo.


----------



## Saucy

I have read through many pages of this discussion and it seems like there isn't as much activity here as there used to be...but, I will share my story anyways.

I was told that I had a sch after bleeding heavily (clots and all) at 6weeks. Like a lot of others, I too, thought that I had miscarried. I had to wait until the following day to have an ultrasound. It was then that we saw that there was a heartbeating little embryo (118). We were very happy and scared. The clot measured 29mm x 19mm. I immediatlely went home and went on pretty strict bed rest for the entire week.

I had a follow up ultrasound, the following week at 7+1weeks that confirmed that the baby was still there and has grown with a hb of 131. The clot was pretty much the same size measuring at 26mm x 19mm x 24mm.

I am now 8+2weeks and up until this time, I have had pretty regular but slight beige/brown/black spotting. Today, however, I woke up to have a gush of dark brown bleeding. It scared me, but I am hopeful that this means that the clot is working itself out.


----------



## Sunshine7125

I'm still spotting as well. I hope it stops soon.


----------



## Saucy

Sunshine - how long have you been spotting? How far along are you, now? I hope we both stop bleeding/spotting soon. Are you on bedrest or anything? I am supposed to be going out for dinner with some friends, tonight and am feeling unsure about it now that I started bleeding a bit, today.


----------



## Sunshine7125

I've been spotting non-stop for 4 weeks. I'm 10 weeks tomorrow. I'm not on bed rest. My dr told me there was no point because it will either heal or it won't :( not very comforting to hear. I hope it stops for you soon. It's horrible. I had this with my son too.


----------



## Goodluckbear

Hi

I have just been diagnosed with a really large sch. It started on Friday morning. I was just sitting on the sofa watching tv when I felt the worst cramp ever. I thought that it was my breakfast that turned bad. Checked my pad and it was full of blood.

Rushed to the doctor immediately. They scanned but could not find anything wrong. Baby was doing well, waving hands and legs, really cute! But due to the amount of bleeding, I was warded in hospital for observation.

However, yesterday at subsequent scan, they found a really huge clot surrounding the sac. It is a crescent, so actual measurements are difficult. But the clot was measuring 8cm on the side facing the cervix and 3cm the other way. It's about 1cm in width. It is wrapped around 50% of the sac.

After the initial gush, the bleeding stopped somewhat and is now occasional spotting. I am 10w1d today. Baby measures 2 days ahead. I really don't know what to expect from here. My doctor is fortunately very supportive.

This is so scary! I have been reading and reading about this (not much else to do while on bed rest) and it seems that a clot as large as this has mixed outcomes.


----------



## Sunshine7125

I'm so sorry you are going through this. My Dr doesn't have me on bed rest so I just take it as easy as I can. Prayers for you and your little one :)


----------



## Goodluckbear

Hi Sunshine

Thanks for the prayers. I am also wondering if bed rest will really help. But I am a complete wreck now so anything that could remotely help - I'm there!

The bleeding stopped. But after a trip to the toilet to do a #2, it started to spot heavier. Then eased up after another day of bed rest.

The dr said that at this stage, the focus is to prevent aggravating the 'wound'. Another major bleed may wash the baby out. So whatever it is, I'm not moving!


----------



## Sunshine7125

Make sure you take something to help you go to the bathroom. If I'm.ever constipated it makes my bleeding heavier.


----------



## Saucy

Goodluckbear - my sch is also a crescent around my baby. And when first found, it was way more than 50% of the size of the sac. However, because I was only 6 weeks, the baby was still very small. At my last scan, the clot was still the same size but the baby had tripled in size. So, hopefully you will see that your clot gets smaller at least in relation to your baby, as your baby grows. Because of the size and location of my bleed, I was told to bedrest. I did this strictly for one week, only getting up to use the bathroom and once to shower (I know, gross). After one week, I started doing a little. It more around the house like fixing myself small meals, but nothing strenuous. I feel it has really helped with taming the bleeding. Also, I have been drinking a lot of water. Oh, and as for bowel movements, I was told to use a stool softener in order to avoid straining your abdomen. I've also been very constipated. 

Do you have anymore scheduled ultrasounds? Keep us posted:)


----------



## Saucy

Sunshine - how are you holding up? Do you know where your sch is located in relation to your baby?

My brown bleeding from yesterday pretty much stopped and now I just have brown spotting.


----------



## Sunshine7125

My ultrasound tech was so brief with me :( she didn't give me the size but said it was to the right of the sac. My Dr doesn't think these are a big deal but I do. It bothers me she's not more proactive. She just told me no heavy lifting or sex.


----------



## Sunshine7125

Brown bleeding is good :) its a shame any of us have to see blood during pregnancy :(


----------



## Saucy

Both of the ultrasound techs that I saw, acted as though schs were no big deal and one of them said that the majority of women that she scanned had them and that the bleeds will just eventually disappear. The doctor said that women worry about the bleeds causing a miscarriage when in reality, we are more likely to miscarry from something unrelated to sch, in the first trimester.


----------



## Sunshine7125

Well that's good to know :) I'm hoping to make it out of the first trimester


----------



## Dodo1988

I wish you all the best, my advice that comfortable in bed and no sexual intercourse, To not feel guilty if something happened,I have two children 2,6years, 1year and I do not have any one to help me


----------



## Goodluckbear

I think the stool softener is a good idea. I never really had any problems with #2, but now I worry about it daily. My dr has offered it, and yes, I think I'll start taking it!

My next scheduled scan is in 2 weeks. But my dr would like to see me earlier. I've been asked to walk-in anytime this week if I could. But I dunno, it seems a little soon. I am probably more scared to see it grow bigger! The sac at last measurement was 8 cm too. How fast do they grow?


----------



## Sunshine7125

As long as your taking it easy hopefully it will shrink. The sch I had with my son went away finally after 8 weeks of bleeding.


----------



## Goodluckbear

While sitting in the toilet today, long strings of mucous blood started to come out. It was dark red mixed with fresh blood. And enough to make the toilet all red. This is really freaking me out. When will the fresh red bleeding stop?


----------



## inperfected

Hugs goodluckbear and everyone else :( It sucks thats for sure. I'd suggest possibly going to the doctors or something if it's free gooluckbear as when theres a lot of FRESH red blood, it's wise to get checked I found (bled from 8-22 weeks myself and had bubby at 29 weeks - healthy as now!) 
*hugs* it's such a hard time I know :(


----------



## Goodluckbear

I'm actually still in the hospital. The dr said that it was okay as long as I was not gushing blood. It seems like blood that pooled throughout the day and night. Since i am on bed rest, maybe it didn't get a chance to come out? It slowed to spotting the moment i climbed back to bed. I'm trying to convince myself it's dark red. But both the doc and nurse saw it and said it looked fresh. Argh...


----------



## MissJJ28

Hi everyone, I'm on bed rest and found this group whilst browsing the net. My story so far.... It's my first pregnancy and I have been spotting since 5 weeks. At 6 weeks I had a scan and nothing was picked up, then again at 9 weeks again everything was fine. At 10+5 went for another scan due to bleeding and they found a sch. It measures 25mm x 5mm at the moment. They said this is likely to represent a sch bleed. They said they've seen these go either way and left me with a 50% chance. Before I had the scan they told me it sounds like you've miscarried which I found quite hurtful. Now I'm on bed rest this will be my 3rd full day with my mind going crazy. It has helped knowing there are other people in the same situation. My family are being fantastic and are supporting us whilst I'm off work as I don't get sick pay. I'm not sure what is going to happen but it's so sad as my baby itself is so healthy and correct size. I have another scan on Friday so will see where things are. The early pregnant unit don't want me going to my usual 12 weeks in case something is wrong :(
That's my story so far. J x


----------



## Goodluckbear

Hi missjj28! Sorry you have to join us but glad to have you! If it helps, from what I have read, it seems that small clots have a very good chance of healing by 2nd tri.


----------



## MissJJ28

Hi goodluckbear, it's nice to be somewhere where people understand. I'm hoping for the best on Friday in the mean time I'm not leaving my bed except for the toilet. Im rather confused though as I've hardly had any bleeding since te scan last Friday. Very very small amounts in discharge. So not sure what's going on.
I wish you all the luck lets try and get to the second trimester together :) 
Best wishes 
J xx


----------



## Goodluckbear

No bleeding is definitely good. When is your next scan?

I'm quite sure my large clot is still actively bleeding. I feel all this gushes but nothing on my pad and light pink spotting when I wipe. Got a sinking feeling that it is pooling again. Not sure if I should just get up and let it all bleed out... Don't quite have the guts to do that yet...


----------



## MissJJ28

Not sure I would have the guts to let it just bleed out too. My next scan is Friday at 9.10 so will find out If anything has changed then. 

I wasn't sure if the no bleedig is good or bad as it could mean it's just getting bigger and not coming out? 

Are you still in hospital? 

J x


----------



## Goodluckbear

Yeah, still at the hospital. I don't dare to get discharged while this thing is still active. I feel like a volcano, fx things stabilize.

I was told that no bleeding is good. Are you feeling cranky? If not, there's a good chance it's getting better. I am crampy so I know that the uterus is still irritated by the active bleeding. Bleh.


----------



## Goodluckbear

I meant crampy not cranky...iPhone autocorrect...


----------



## MissJJ28

I really hope it works out when is your next scan? It's good your in hospital where they can keep monitoring you. 
I'm not cramping either can only keep my fingers crossed. 

J xx


----------



## Sunshine7125

Goodluckbear, how far along are you again?


----------



## Saucy

Welcome JJ-I hope we can all offer each other support through our pregnancies.

Goodluckbear-how are you holding up? Still in the hospital? I hope to hear that everything is getting better for you.


----------



## Goodluckbear

I am 10w3d today. At least calculating from lmp.

We did another scan today. The clot seemed smaller from the last scan 4 days ago. Previously, it was a crescent that was about 8cm x 3cm x 1cm. Today, it appears to be 6cm x 1cm x 1cm. I suppose that huge mucous thing yesterday may really have been some of it coming out? Also, the clot is directly above the cervix at the opposite end of the placenta. I was told that means that if I start to stand, gravity will pull it out and I will bleed. So more bed rest for me.

I feel slightly better knowing that it's not massive as I originally thought it was. And I started bleeding brown today. I'm staying here a little longer as the dr thinks it is better that way.


----------



## Saucy

That is amazing news, Goodluckbear!!! I can't believe it got that much smaller in such a short amount of time. I have a good feeling about your outcome:happydance:


----------



## Sunshine7125

Yes, that is wonderful news!!!!


----------



## MissJJ28

That is such good news :) I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you. Keep us updated. Do you knowwhen your next scan is? Only 2 more days of resting for me then get to see what's happening. X


----------



## Saucy

I am going in for another scan on Friday, too. I will be 9+1 weeks. I hope that we can both report back with some good news!


----------



## Sunshine7125

Good luck ladies :) prayers are with you!


----------



## Goodluckbear

Fx for all your scans! I'll be having another one too some time next week.


----------



## MissJJ28

Scan day tomorrow so nervous 1 more day of rest. Going to have a Harry Potter film day. It's now been 5 days of no bleeding bit concerned as not sure the sch will have gone down at all. 
Good luck for your scan Saucy I hope we can both come back and report good news :) I'm now 11 weeks and 4 days. 
Love and prayers to everyone
J xx


----------



## jenny25

Hi I wonder if I can join here st my scan 2 weeks ago there was notes in my file from st Mary's hospital that a trace of a sch was present this week I went for a scan on Monday at my local hospital they said there was small pockets of blood come thus I had a small spotting episode of brown it was very little so I took myself to get checked oi and everything was fine I'm also on blood thinners for aps xx


----------



## Goodluckbear

Hi Jenny25! Wish you didn't have to join us...but welcome! Are you on any form of bedrest? I've been discharged from the hospital. But still on strict bedrest at home but with bathroom privileges.


----------



## jenny25

Hiya and thank you no I'm not on bed rest I'm pretty lucky but I've been taking things easy for the time being xx


----------



## MissJJ28

Hi goodluckbear, it's good to know your out of hospital how is it going? I had good news at the scan on Friday the bleed is the same size but the baby has grown and they said the bleed looks smallcompared to the baby and they don't want to see me again. They think it will come out as old blood or be re-absorbed. We are so happy and now have our 12 week scan on Tuesday to get our due date. 

Jenny welcome to the group I was on bed rest for a week I think this really worked. I hope you have good news when is your next scan. 

Best wishes everyone

J x


----------



## jenny25

Thank you my next scan is on wed morning so hopefully see if it's decreased x


----------



## Goodluckbear

Just did another scan today. I am not sure what to make out of it. The clot was still there, same size. But as we were scanning, it moved from the left of the sac to the right. The dr said it's because I changed position from sitting to lying down. What could this mean? It looked like fluid sloshing around.


----------



## Charlotteee

I have been diagnosed with one of these. Had no bleeding. Have to go back in two weeks to see if the size has reduced x


----------



## Saucy

Hi Everyone!

I had a scan, last Friday (sorry its taken me so long to post). My clot has split into two clots due to the baby and gestational sac growing and squishing it at the top. Although the clots appear to be measuring larger than before, I was told it was a good sign that they are thinning out and breaking up and will most likely reabsorb. Also, the clots are not right beside the sac, anymore. We were happy with the results and excited to see our baby kicking their newly formed legs:)

I did end up in the hospital that same evening due to major constipation impaction. I was in so much pain and could not walk or stand. I have been having a very difficult time with constipation over the last couple of weeks. Anyone else?

Today I am 10 weeks pregnant! I havent bled or spotted for 6 days, now, which is a first for me since four weeks ago when I had my first heavy bleed. Feeling pretty optimistic, overall. But bought some maternity jeans the other day, mostly because I'm so bloated from being constipated-haha!

I hope everyone is doing well!!


----------



## Saucy

Welcome Jenny and Charlotte!

Jenny, how did your scan go from yesterday?

Goodluckbear, apparently the clots can move around. Mine moved away from the baby, although, not right in front of my eyes:)

Charlotte, let us know how your scan goes in a couple of weeks.


----------



## jenny25

Hey that's great news hun 

Yeah mine seems too of gotten thinner as well xx


----------



## Sunshine7125

I hope everyone continues to heal :) Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Goodluckbear

Turns out that the clot was not sloshing around in my case. It was just my ob freaking out and totally misinterpreting the ultrasound. I got a second opinion and the new ob says that it is definitely a clotted mass. No change in size... But he said to way at least 4 weeks to see any improvement given the huge size of the clot. On the upside, he said that it was totally not necessary for strict bedrest but modified bed rest will do. Maybe when I feel morf confident I'll get up to do more stuff!


----------



## Saucy

So, I had another scan a couple of days ago to check on the hematomas. If you recall, it had split into two clots. Well, at my last scan, the clots have disappeared and absorbed! I haven't bled or spotted in two weeks. Baby is doing well and measuring a couple of days ahead of schedule. So, stay positive and rest as much as possible. How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Goodluckbear

Saucy - That is wonderful news! I'm so happy for you *hugs*

My next scan isn't till 2 weeks later. Meanwhile, just taking it really easy at home.


----------



## jenny25

That's great news hun xxx

I have my scan on Monday x


----------



## Charlotteee

Jenny my scan is monday too. Yay Saucy, glad its gone xx


----------



## jenny25

Wooo hoo hun mine is at 2 xx


----------



## Charlotteee

Mines quarter to 9 :wacko: Gonna have to get up super early!! xx


----------



## jenny25

Ouch hun can't wait to hear your update xxx


----------



## Sunshine7125

I started bleeding again last night.... ugghhh I thought the stupid thing had healed :( I was wrong!


----------



## lossiemommie

Hello!

I've been reading all the pages posted here and wanted to join in to share. On Nov. 5 of 2011, my husband I said goodbye to our baby girl, Gabriella Rose, who was born at 21 weeks - just short of the viable mark. I am a mom of 5 children and she was our 6th. Whether she was our first or sixth, we were struck by the devastation that our SCH had brought us. It was so hard to know she was perfect, but I felt as though my body killed her and there was nothing I could do.

I had a perfect pregnancy till around 11 weeks I had horrible cramping, clots passing, etc. and was later diagnosed with a large hematoma on the underside of the gestational sac. Baby was great and kicking, but at risk. I typically have my kids born at home, but had to seek out an ob/gyn for an u/s. He was very vague and didn't offer much info. or hope. I put myself on a bed rest and found it helped. I was also anemic, which didn't help.

In my previous two pregnancies I had bleeding at that same gestational time (11 weeks), but all went on well and undiagnosed - assuming SCH? Those bleeds were one time and lasted only a short time, but each pregnancy the bleeding was worse.

On the upside, I am so happy to read of the positive outcomes of SCH and am trying to learn more so that if we are blessed enough in the future to have another little one on the way we are more educated.

Has anyone had an SCH and had a reoccurence in a succeeding pregnancy? Was it a success? I would love to know more from others' experiences.


----------



## Sunshine7125

This is my second SCH I had one with my son. I carried him to full term. I'm still bleeding with this one and hoping for the best. I am so very sorry for your loss. :hugs:


----------



## lossiemommie

Thanks for the reply. My family and I will pray that you have another success!!
By the way, I was often called "Lossie" growing up because my cousin couldn't pronounce my name correctly. My name choice has nothing to do with our loss. :winkwink:


----------



## Goodluckbear

Lossiemommie - I was told by my ob that sch is a completely random occurrence. It could happen with trauma though. I'm so sorry for your loss. I also had a miscarriage in sep 11 at 7 weeks... 

I started to bleed again today. I felt a small gush and saw lots of dark brown blood on my pad...that after 3 weeks of no spotting and bleeding...I'm going to hold onto my ob's word that it's the clot liquifying and working his way out. He predicted it would happen. But it's still so scary!

Sunshine - our Edds are similar! I'm just one day ahead due on 18 aug.


----------



## Sunshine7125

Oh wow we are right there together :) I am still spotting but hoping it stops. My Dr doesn't have me on bed rest only pelvic rest. They told me they will either heal or they won't. I was like gee thanks :(


----------



## Charlotteee

My bleed has gone and baby is fine xx


----------



## jenny25

my bleed has also gone x


----------



## lossiemommie

Goodluckbear said:


> Lossiemommie - I was told by my ob that sch is a completely random occurrence. It could happen with trauma though. I'm so sorry for your loss. I also had a miscarriage in sep 11 at 7 weeks...
> 
> I started to bleed again today. I felt a small gush and saw lots of dark brown blood on my pad...that after 3 weeks of no spotting and bleeding...I'm going to hold onto my ob's word that it's the clot liquifying and working his way out. He predicted it would happen. But it's still so scary!
> 
> Sunshine - our Edds are similar! I'm just one day ahead due on 18 aug.

Thanks for your info. So sorry to hear of your loss and will pray that this pregnancy will be your success - just take it easy and as much as possible don't stress! :winkwink:


----------



## 49heather

Hi all. I'm new to this site. I am 16 wks pregnant have have a large SCH. My ob specialist said most cases this results in very preterm labor. Anyone go through this, this far along in their pregnancy and have any advice or encouragement? The doctor did not make this sound good.


----------



## Goodluckbear

Charlottee, Jenny - that's great news! Congrats!

Heather - sorry u have to go through this with us. My ob said that pre term labour could happen but it is quite an uncommon occurrence even with a large sch. The prognosis depends on the location of the clot wrt placenta and size of clot relative to baby. He said if the wound that caused the bleeding heals, most clots will start to resolve in 4-5 weeks. Big clots (like mine) may take 8-10 weeks to start getting significantly smaller. He gave a 90% success rate and told me not to worry about it. But of course not worrying is impossible to do...anyway I realized that it depends on the dr. My original ob gave me a 50-50 chance. But she sees a lot less of these cases.

I'm still bleeding brown gunk today but lesser...


----------



## pchelkabee

I am so glad I came across this forum. I am currently 15 weeks and 5 days pregnant. I was unfortunate to experience subchorionic hematomas twice! The first one was at 8 weeks and was huge- twice the size of the sac and it got healed completely by week 13. I started running around and doing too much stuff and at week 15 I started gushing blood. It turns out I have a new small/moderate size hematoma near the cervix , on US the baby was doing fine. I cannot forgive myself for causing this one... Have you heard of early second trimester hematomas healing themselves? I only had blood for three days and am not spotting at all right.


----------



## 49heather

Jenny- thank you so much for responding. Already I feel better about what I am going through. The OB Specialist kept referring to my hemorrhage as "huge" (not the choice of adjectives I would have used with a patient). He really scared me that I would be delivering a premature baby and also gave me the option to end the pregnancy, which I will not do. 

I have had two major bleeds, the hemorrhage started small and in the 1.5 month since my first bleed has quadrupled in size. This last US it has not grown, which is a relief, but since I am 16 wk 5 dy along the doctor made it sound serious.

Does anyone know if the hemorrhage can last the entire pregnancy? From what I've been reading it seems they usually go away by 20 weeks.


----------



## Goodluckbear

"Huge" is a word I keep hearing about mine too. My original ob (whom I love but probably won't see again because she scares me) keeps saying that I've got the biggest clot she has ever seen. But look for the stories online. There are many women with huge clots that have gone on to carry babies to full term. There are bad outcomes but there are more successful ones that are reported. I dunno, but even if the odds are really 50-50, we will fight this! My current ob only said that bigger ones take a longer time to heal...but no matter the size they all do get smaller eventually.

Since your clot has not grown - that is good news! Most do clear up by 20 weeks or by then baby would have grown much bigger making the clot insignificant. But my ob said it really is the time that elapsed since the big red bleed. Another I have read about is progesterone supplements to prevent pre term labour. My ob said that if my clot is still significant at 20 weeks, they may start me on that.

Pchelkabee - the big bleeds can happen anytime. Even though I am on bed rest, I just had a major brown bleed 2 days ago... Even lying down, when it bleeds it just does. Like a period I guess. And I don't see any reason why your clot won't heal again. Having the bleed probably resets the timer, but there's really no reason why it wouldn't resolve again. Is the clot at the same site as the previos one?


----------



## 49heather

If any of you ladies don't mind me asking, what size is your hemorrhage? Mine started at 3cm and is now 10cm (which is has stayed at for 3 weeks now. Some places I read this is really big and some I read that this is not that bad. I haven't had a big bleed in about a month now, which seems like good news. 

Having the SCH is so confusing since they doctor's can't give us an definite answers.... it's just a waiting game.


----------



## lossiemommie

I hear you about the waiting game.:wacko: It never seems as though they know enough. I really wish there was someone to really research this frustrating pregnancy issue. 

Keep your head up and take care of yourself - stress is your worst enemy!:pop:


----------



## Goodluckbear

Heather - mine started at 10cm. Then it seemed to pool towards the cervix and became a fatter 7cm mass. And now I am bleeding goopy brown stuff so I'm hoping it's the clot making it's way out. Won't get an ultrasound till end next week. The suspense is just awful! No more big red bleeds is definitely a good thing, hope they stay away!


----------



## pchelkabee

Goodluckbear,
mine is near the cervix, from your understanding is it more or less dangerous?


----------



## 49heather

Goodluckbear- Thanks for your response! Did yours start small, then grow and then shrink? How long between the time it was at it's largest to the time it went down to 7cm? 

My hemorrhage is kind of in a upside down L shape. Not sure where it is located, going to call today and see if they can tell me this!


----------



## Goodluckbear

I don't know if it's more or less dangerous, but at least it is not affecting the placenta. I was told that means 2 good things: baby grows properly. And placenta probably won't abrupt and develops properly. But it also means we bleed more since there is a path for the fluid to come out.

I'm still bleeding oodles of yucky rusty brown... Really don't know if this is a good or bad thing...

Heather - the snapshots were taken 2 weeks apart... But I must add that they were done by different people. So part of me wonders if they saw it differently because the scan stick was in different angles. And it did not go down. Just fatter. Total volume actually looked bigger... But I am trying to convince myself that it is the same just different shape.


----------



## lockzie

Good evening Ladies

I'm so glad I have found this SCH group.
I am 14+4 and have had 3 huge bleeds, 2 small bleeds and bleed since 7+3. Thankfully, since the 9th February I havent had any red blood, it is brown blood, many different shade and sometimes very dark. I have also had some tissue type stuff coming away too. I am hoping this is the hematoma breaking down. (sorry tmi)

I had a copy of a letter from my consultant to my doctor yesterday which said I have a extra-chorionic haematoma measuring 6 x 3 x 1.5 cm's.
I dont know what the difference is between a SCH and a extra-chorionic haematoma............. does anyone else?
The letter also stated that the hematoma is lifting up the edge of the placenta, I was quite shocked to learn this as my consultant scanned me and showed me where the hematoma was, but never mentioned this.


Does anyone know if Hematoma's can affect NT results? Mine came back with 1:110 so due to have an amnio on 1 March too

I hope your hematoma's resolve themselves soon :hugs:

Keep in touch, there is some fab info on here :thumbup:


----------



## Goodluckbear

Lockzie - we have the exact same due date! I don't know if these things affect nt results. But I have come across several posts where people were advised against doing the blood test if they had bled recently. Something about hormones going a little haywire while the body repairs itself. And those tests are famous for false positives. Did your scan look ok? If so, then your baby is probably alright. 

I am still bleeding that brown stuff too! One liner full once a day and spotting the rest of the day. Nervous about my appointment tomorrow. Really not sure what to expect. I'm so scared of moving around that I am mostly still on bed rest. Heh...


----------



## lockzie

Hiya Goodluckbear,

Thanks for your reply and good luck with your appointment tomorrow, Fingers crossed that the heamtoma has reduced in size or gone altogether.

The NT scan measurements were good, 1.2mm, it was my bloods that brought the risk to 1:110, as well as my age. When I had my NT scan(11+5) the sonographer said she couldnt see a hematoma. 
When I went to see my consultant a week later (12+5), I mentioned that I was had been bleeding since week 7 and was feeling a bit crampy, he scanned me and said I had a hematoma which was a teardrop shape. I wish that I could stop bleeding, I am soooooo fed up of it :(

Will be thinking of you tomorrow and so hope you get some good news :thumbup:


----------



## Goodluckbear

The scan showed that the hematoma is still there... But slightly smaller... It's now 5.5x1.8x? Cm They didnt get the width. Going back again in 3 weeks... Guess the important thing is that baby is fine. But gah! Stupid clot is still there! Oh, this time they weren't sure if it's going to be a boy or girl. One moment if looked like boy but the legs closed up before it could be confirmed. Looks like we got a shy one here :)

1.2mm is a very good result. Fx is just a false alarm. It probably is with all the bleeding. Did you manage to ask your dr if it affects the result? I asked the 2 doctors I saw. One was convinced that it would not affect the test, the other was mixed about it. Think the argument was that they were not measuring the hormones that could change if we bleed. But the 2nd dr said that no one can be sure.

I'm told to expect more brown stuff. And that's ok as long as it doesn't get exceedingly heavy, be accompanied by bad cramps or turns red...


----------



## lockzie

I'm sorry you could still see the hematoma, but on a positive note, it is smaller :thumbup: so that is a good thing..............let hope it continues to decrease
Awww..... what a shame they could see if it was a boy or a girl, fingers crossed you will find out in 3 weeks. I guess the only good thing about a hematoma is all the scans ( I would rather not have a hematome tho!!)

When I had my NT scan and bloods the hematoma didnt show up on the scan so I guessed it had gone, I saw the consultant the following week where he scanned me and showed me the hematoma. It wasnt until I got a copy of the letter the other day where it stated "The risk in reality is probably less because she has quite a large bleeds in early pregnancy ....." so I am not sure the risk is now the less that 1:110 or I have less risk of having a baby with DS. I didnt really know to ask him at the time. I will ask him next week when I see him.

I was also told to expect a "brown trickle" throughout this pregnancy. I havent seen any red blood since 9th February and hope I dont!. 

I bought myself a hi-bebe dopler from ebay which has reasured me greatly. I couldnt do without it.

Are you in the uk?


----------



## MumToTwinnies

Hi i was diagnosed with a hematoma at 5w5d and it measured 50%. I went back 2weeks later and it had grew to 70%. I had my third scan another 2 weeks later where I found it had shrunk to 50%. this Saturday I had a massive bleed and was admitted to hospital where I was told I might need a blood transfusion, after doing tests and a scan they discovered it was my hematoma bleeding away, I'm now left with around 25%. got another scan tomorrow and I'm hoping it's absorbing. I'm currently 12w1d and baby's fine.


----------



## Goodluckbear

Lockzie - All the best for your amnio on Thursday! Hope they find that the sch us gone/ greatly reduced and that your amnio results show that baby is ok!

Mumtotwinnies - fx your scan goes well tomorrow!

I'm getting cramps. Mild ones. Low down in the abdomen. Can't tell if they are normal round ligament pains or sch stuff. How to tell the difference?


----------



## 49heather

Goodluckbear: I am having small cramps too. I am figuring it's normal due to the fact I do have a large hemorrhage in the area. Sneezing especially hurts these days!

I have my 2 week ultrasound tomorrow. So anxious! Last time my hemorrhage was measuring at 9cm and the ob specialist was not making the outcome sound good. I have been spotting and had small, stringy clots. I think this is good since it is dark blood, hoping this is my clot bleeding out!!


----------



## Goodluckbear

Heather - fx the scan shows the much smaller! I am convinced that the brown/dark stuff is the clot coming out. 

My cramps are on the left. But the clot is to the right. Sometimes I wonder if it's just gas or constipation...


----------



## lockzie

Mumtotwinnies and 49heather - Hope all goes well with your scans today..... FX that the hematoma's have reduced in size or disappeared all together, let us know your news

Goodluckbear - Thanks for your wishes......... I am starting to get a bit anxious now, I dont know if the the hematoma will cause any problems with the amnio. 
This past 24 hours I have noticed that my bleeding has slowed down a lot, to virtually just when I wipe. I hope that it has bled itself out and gone for good. I will find out on Thursday!!
I have also been having mild cramps and the odd twinge here and there, I have put it down to the uterus moving up as I am starting to "sprout" a little bump 

Good luck ladies, I am wishing us all rapidly disappearing hematomas :hugs:


----------



## Goodluckbear

Have you called your dr with your concerns? You don't have to get the amnio now if you are planning to keep the baby anyway. After the 20 week scan and quad screening, maybe you would find that you won't need an amnio anyway? From your report, it sounds like they have doubts about the test being accurate too.

My brown is slowing down too. Hope it is a good thing. Well one good news I got today wad a call from my boss. They aren't expecting me back to work till next year. At least I don't have to worry about work for now.


----------



## lockzie

I will speak to the consultant tomorrow when I see him, I will make my mind up if the hematoma is gone or not. I guess I am just getting anxious about it all 

My bleeding is a little heavier this morning, and has very very fine bits in it like tiny sand grains, hoping it is the tail end of it all :)


----------



## MumToTwinnies

I had my scan, baby's fine and I'm due 9th September. I was really shocked to see that the hematoma is practically gone, they say it should have vanished completely by my 20week scan. I'm still shocked that it was able to reduce from a massive 70% to a tiny 5%. someone must be looking over us =D


----------



## lockzie

MumToTwinnies - So pleased for you to hear your hematoma has nearly gone, you must be thrilled :thumbup: I am hoping I can hear that news as well tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## 49heather

Hi ladies... I had my 18 week scan yesterday. The hemorrhage is still at 9cm, same it has been for over a month now. The doctor's are saying this is pretty big. I am still on moderate bedrest until this hopefully resolves. Not the best of news.

I do have a question, have any of your babies had blood in their stomach or intestines that you've seen in your scans? My doctor said my babies organs were brighter white, which means she is swallowing blood. One thing this could mean is down syndrome, but the doctor highly ruled this out due to my age and the fact that I have such a large hematoma right next to the baby. He said swallowing blood is not harmful to the baby, but still sounds kind of scary.


----------



## Goodluckbear

MumToTwinnies - That is great! A tiny sch won't be a bother at all. Hope it goes away completely at your next scan.

Heather - it's easy to fall into the trap of being super worried. I'm guilty of that too and if anything I am quite obsessed by this whole sch business. But bear in mind that these things do take a long time to heal. I don't know much about echogenic bowels (I think that's what it's called) except that I've read that it's harmless to the baby and will go away with the clot. I know you are concerned about having an Sch at 18 weeks. I'm not quite there yet, though I know this thing will probably still be there at my 18 week scan. I found this post on another site with women going through a similar experience : https://community.babycenter.com/post/a31903413/one_week_down_so_many_more_to_come?cpg=1&pd=-1. You are not alone in this and if you track back to the really older posts of a similar nature, you will find that the mums do end up with a healthy baby. Also, you might want to get the other two dimensions. Maybe it is decreasing in width? Btw, are you planning to get referral to a peri? They see a lot more of these cases and would be able to give you more insights? Usually, they are more optimistic I think. Mine sees all sorts of funny cases that an sch just doesn't seem like a big deal to him, whereas my ob is all doom and gloom. It helped me a lot to hear someone see my condition and give positive vibes.

Lockzie - fx for your scan today!

My brown has stopped abruptly. Strange that it did because I know my clot is still there. It's so frustrating not knowing what's going on inside...


----------



## 49heather

Goodluckbear- thanks for the link to the baby center group. The one post is just like what I'm going through. I am being as optimistic and positive about the entire thing as I can. There is nothing more I can do than stay calm and still and hope this SCH goes away. They did a scan of my cervix and it is still very long and closed, so I don't go for another u/s for a month. This is going to one VERY long month!


----------



## lockzie

Heather - sorry to hear your hematoma is still with you, my fingers are crossed that it will disappear very soon. 
It is such a difficult time, especially being told information at an appointment but not having the knowledge to understand what it really means. I have been left feeling like that too at times and it is awful. 
We all have something in us that guides and gets us through these tough times. I think it is the waiting that is the difficult bit, it never seems to end in pregnancy, from ttc, to the 2ww, to the first scan etc. We just have a few more waits than most!!
We are all here to support each other and hopefully make the wait go a bit quicker :flower: :hugs:


----------



## lockzie

Thanks Goodluckbear

lets hope that your hematoma has gone as the bleeding has stopped. 
I had some bleeding yesterday during the day, but it appears to stop during the evening and night. I dont really have much for far this morning.

I feel very calm this morning, 3 hours to go........ Ahhhhhhhh!!


----------



## lockzie

Im back and all done....... phew!! It didnt really hurt thank goodness. I didnt look at the screen while it was being done, I had my eyes closed all the time lol.
I will have to wait for about 2+ weeks fort he results as the hematoma has bled into the sac and the consultant thinks it is highly unlikely that I will get the quick results on Monday...........Doh, more waiting!! He said the fluid was like pea and ham soup, but wouldnt affect / harm the baby
Anyway, the hematoma has got smaller by about 50% The consultant didnt seem to bothered about the hematoma.


----------



## 49heather

Lockzie- that is great news to hear your hematoma has decreased in size by 50%! I also want to thank you for the support. I am holding on, as we all are. I guess the hardest part about this is that I feel perfectly fine and it's so hard to stay still when I feel so good. I almost wish I felt sick or something so that I wanted to stay put all day.


----------



## Goodluckbear

Lockzie - a shrinking hematoma is fantastic news! Sounds like it really wouldn't be a bother anymore. Rest up well!


----------



## Katie_Anne

Hi All,

I'm lying on the couch today after a massive haemorrhage yesterday. I had extreme pain at 3pm (which I didn't know at the time was the haemorrhage bursting) followed by about 4 pads worth of bright red blood but no clots. 

Went to the ER and they sent me home after blood test and told me to come back in the morning for a scan. I stopped bleeding by around 11:30pm and then passed some clots in the morning. I was sure I was miscarrying.

Scan showed a big healthy baby with a strong heart beat and everything fine but a Posterior SCH measuring around 7cmx7cmx2cm (post bleed).

I'm on modified bedrest (allowed to work as a photographer part time and do light things around the house but no cleaning, exercise, sex or lifting) and overjoyed my baby is ok but very very scared for the future. The midwives seemed pretty positive though. They told me that in my case it will only be bad or the baby if it gets much much larger or i bleed a lot lot more. I'm having scans every 2 weeks.

Lots of message boards all talk about loss and seem very scary but this one seemed to have a few people with positive experiences. I hope my baby will be ok too.

Katie


----------



## lockzie

Just to let you know, I was admitted in to hospital yesterday afternoon as I started to lose fluid, quite a lot of it too. Just had a scan this morning, Baby alive and moving, there is quite a loss of fluid in the sac tho, waiting for the doctor to come round now, I feel distraught :'-(


----------



## Goodluckbear

Katie - How far along are you? Most of us here have been through the scary big bleed. I bled bright red at 10 weeks for 6 hours which left me with a huge sch. From what I understand, these things take a long time to heal. My dr said that no matter how big, they usually resolve themselves within 10 weeks. The advise is bed rest and plenty of fluids. When actively bleeding or spotting, don't sit up. That will reduce pressure on the uterus and let it heal. 

Lockzie - Make sure they put you on bed rest and drink lots of fluid. Will pray for you!


----------



## Goodluckbear

Katie - I must have missed it. Saw the title which says you are 13w5d.


----------



## Katie_Anne

Goodluckbear- Yes I am now 14 weeks... the baby was big and healthy and active with a strong heartbeat but I know all that can change so quickly and everytime I see more blood I get so scared for the baby's safety.

I think my Haemotoma is quite large but I'm not sure because I can't find a measurement of the sac on my scan... but it's 73x74x21mm so that seems really large.

The baby is CRL 77.2 so it's a bit smaller than the baby... and there was 'normal' fluid levels and I haven't lost any fluid or mucous.

I think I will be doing a bit more lying down and a bit less sitting up and walking/standing. I'm just so scared of losing my baby especially when I've made it to 2nd tri!!

xx


----------



## Katie_Anne

Placenta is anterior and haemorrhage is posterior so heres hoping this means baby is safer...


----------



## Goodluckbear

Lockzie - I found this on the Internet. https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/m/pubmed/11035342/ it's a study about the outcome of ruptures after an amnio. The results are pretty promising. Despite the complications, there is still lots of hope! This is a difficult time. Be strong for baby. Pull through.

Katie - mine started at 10cm, close to 11cm. It was a crescent wrapped around the gestational sac and over my cervix. I bled red for 4 days. Heavy on the first and spotting the last 3 days. Then absolutely nothing for 3.5 weeks before I bled brown gunk. The brown has stopped abruptly after bleeding for 2 weeks. I know my clot is still there and at last measurement at 14w6d was 5.5cm, so I have no idea what is happening now. Fx it reabsorbs. But my dr did say that if it's not active (not bleeding red or growing) it's not a problem. He also said that if baby is strong and healthy, then things are definitely looking good!


----------



## lockzie

Hi all

Just a quick update.....
I was able to come home yesterday after spendning one night in hospital, I am on total bedrest, other than going to the loo. I am also on erythromycin. I go back to hospital on Monday morning for a scan and bloods etc. The fluid was very low and the doctors said it didnt look good on Friday.
I have to go back to hospital if I start contracting, bleeding or develop a fever.
Since this morning I am no longer losing any fluid, I guess, either I have no fluid left to lose or what I am hoping is that the membrane has resealed

I am wondering what I did in a previous life that must have been so bad!!!!!!

Hope you are well xx


----------



## Goodluckbear

Oh Lockzie, rest up well! Fx the membrane re-seals. Fluids do get replenished. Will continue to pray for you. ((hugs))


----------



## kittenclare

Im very sorry to hear about everyones problems but it reasuring to feel im not alone. Im suppose to be 7 weeks but after early scan for spotting was put back a week maybe 2! Sunday i wome to a period type bleed that has continued today, doesnt soak pads but is deffinatley pure blood on wiping tmi sorry. I had come to terms as best i could that i was misscarrying until i found this thread. I even went to my booking appointment today and declined having my green notes done to nit waste the midwives time. 
Anyway i have the occasional mild pain/cramp maybe could it be a subh? Has anyone else had anything like this? Please be honest i would rather the truth no matter how awful!
Thanks all x


----------



## Goodluckbear

Kittenclare - it's hard to tell with these things. Bleeding with sch is intense but it does taper off after a day or two. If you are still bleeding, do get checked out by a dr asap. I cramped badly when bleeding red. But that lasted only a few hours. I did have an mc prior and that felt very different. In that case, the bleeding and cramping never stopped and got worse over 3 days until I had a d&c when they could not find the hb.


----------



## curiouser5

Hi all :flower:
I've been stalking this group for a few weeks, after being diagnosed with an sch at 11& 6. I'm so sorry to hear there are others going through this horrible experience :(
This is my second baby and my first pregnancy went completely by the book, naively I thought this time would be the same. I've. had no morning sickness at all this timeround, but then at 11&6 I woke up to use the toilet at 3am and I had a huge gush of bright red blood. i'd had quite bad cramps/pains for 2 days prior and had been feeling very dizzy the day before it happend, but put it down to round ligament pain, and jst being busy with my 18mnth old daughter.
We went to the ER where I had to wait for 5 hours while I believed that i was having a miscarriage. When I was eventualy seen I was rushed through for a scan, and I honwstly didn't know whether I'd be seeing my baby alive. Fortunately there was bubs stretching & wrigglng without a care in the world! She said Id had quite a substantial bleed, but that the sch was on the opposite side to the placenta which was good :)

Everything settled down & bleeding & pains stopped within a few day. I had more light brown bleeding on a few days last. week, which I thought was to be expected, had my 12wk scan on Saturday (12&5) and although baby didn't move she said it was growing well & we got to hear the heartbeat :) she did say however that the sch had grown slightly, which dissapointed me a bit. 

This morning I woke up to use the toilet and again had quite a big bleed, but didnt go to ER as the blood was dark red this time which I was undwr the impression was. old blood. Made an aptmnt with my GP, and was told that this was a new bleed as it had settled down before this, and that dark red means it has somthing to do with a clot? She said it could be a 'missed abortion' meaning baby has already died, and prepared me for that possibility , I feel devestated :cry:

I was told to go home and rest/ do nothing for the next day or 2 & if bleeding or pain dosnt stop, or gets worse go back to the ER for another scan. I just feel so lost and alone with all this & i feel guilty that my body is letting my baby down :cry: I've been trying to stay positive but its hard now when I don't even know if my baby is alive :cry:


----------



## NewDad39

Hi all.. just found this board and I thought I'd share our experience with the joys of SCH. On February 22, my wife called me at work telling me she is bleeding heavy at 11w4d. So I drop everything, pick her up from her work and head to the ER. Five hours after waiting in the ER, we finally get seen. They did a pelvic exam which showed the cervix was closed. Blood work came out normal. Finally the ER dr on call comes with a portable ultrasound machine. We got to the see the baby moving and dancing and having no issues. The dr could not measure the heart beat since he could not operate the ultrasound machine:growlmad:. Anyway, they send us home with no explanatiom except that the baby is good and just to call our OB the next day. 
We were scheduled for our NT scan on February 27, but we called the OB office the next day and they said to come in and they will do the NT scan and look for what caused the bleeding. The NT scan was normal and no issues there. They were able to find SCH which measured 40mmx8mmx33mm which was causing the bleeding. They were not concerned about the size of it since it is small and just told us to take it easy, no sex, just pelvic rest. They scheduled us for anothe ultrasound at 16 weeks to check on thing.
While we were at the office going over the results, they have asked us if we would like to participate in a survey done by the National Health Institute about baby weight which includes multiple free 3D ultra sounds through out the pregnancy which we accepted.
We had our first session last Monday. We were excited to see the baby in 3D and all that good stuff, then came the shock that SCH had gotten bigger. Now it measured at 72mmx15mmx24mm. The Dr on in charge of the study was really gloomy and told us to kina expect the worse which realy was upsetting.
So since Monday we have been really kinda worried about things. Since the first bleeding on February 22nd, luckily we have not had any bleeding. My wife is still going through the dark brown discharge though which we are ready for it to stop. The OB told us as long as it stays brown, we should not worry. It seems that overnight my wife gets most of the discharge but during the day it is very small.
The OB still thinks we should not worry since the baby is now almost 14 weeks and just we need to monitor the SCH every month until it goes away we hope. No bed rest, just pelvic rest.
Sorry for the long post. Any thoughts or ideas to help get through this will be greatly appreciated


----------



## lockzie

Hello Newdad39 & Curiouser5

SCH can be very scary, it is good that you are being monitored. Apart from that, expect bleeding, lots of different shades!! I had 3 very BIG gushes of red blood, felt like pints of blood and thought I had lost the baby each time, but the scan showed a baby swimming around happily.
My last big bleed was about at 11 weeks and since then I have had 2 smaller red bleeds, the last one at about 13 weeks. I have had a brown blood discharge since my first bleed at 7 weeks. My hematoma double in size within a few weeks, but at 15+5 it had reduced by half and the brown bleeding was minimal.
I carried on with normal activities with my hematoma, I think the longer it is present, it is something that you learn to live with. The bit that is tough, is the waiting and the uncertainty of what the hematoma is doing.

Good luck and keep us updated, there are some fabulous supportive ladies on this group, who are happy to help in anyway they can :hugs:


----------



## lockzie

It has been a bit quiet with updates............... how are you ladies getting on? FX that your hematomas are behaving and reducing! :hugs:

An update on my latest complications....... I had another scan this morning and I have 3 pockets of fluid around the baby, I had none on Monday, so this is really good news. The consultant said I am not out of the woods yet, but on the edge of the woods. I am just taking one day at a time, resting and drinking lots of fluid. I have a scan next Thursday, so I hope things improve even more xx


----------



## NewDad39

Hi Lockzie..Thanks for your response and supportive thoughts. I agree with you, the hardest part is just waiting for the brown discharge to stop and just waiting till the next ultrasound date. Our next ultrasound date is not till April 5th which seems for ever.
As you have said, it is something we have to learn to live with for sure. I am glad I found this group here. It has been very helpful to read all the positive stories here. I will keep you all updated for sure .


----------



## curiouser5

Newdad39- I'm sorry to hear your wife is having the same problem, it really is hard to understand why these things happen, especially when the medical staff dont seem to be able to offer a reasonable explanation, apart from ' it just happens sometimes to some people. Like you I'm finding this msg board is very reasuring so far and I really hope things settle down for you guys, & your next scan goes well :flower:

Lockzie-Thank you so much for your reasuring comment! I have finally got an apointmnt for an emergancy scan tomorrow morning, as I've continued to have pains & bleeding.After being told nothing but to hope for the best but expect the worst sonce this last big bleed, hearing your story has really given me back some hope, I really appreciate it :) I'm so happy to hear it was good news at your apointment fx things keep improving for you :flower:


----------



## NewDad39

Thank you Curiouser5. As I was reading your post, seems like we had the same ER experience. I hope all goes well for you in your appointment tomorrow. We do not have an ultrasounbd appointment till April 5th which is really sounding very faaaaaaaar right now. We do have our monthly OB appointment on March 14th but I doubt they will be doing an ultrasound then. What has been comforting to us is that we have a fetal heart doppler which we have been using to listen to the baby heart beat every other day which has been very comforting for sure. Good luck tomorrow and keep thinking positive and hopeful


----------



## lockzie

Newdad39 & Curiouser5

Im not sure where you both are in the world, but my experience in the UK is that the doctors wont really commit to giving much information and paint a gloomy picture. I was told my sch was just a bruise, nothing about what to expect. I was left wondering if I should be bleeding for so long. I have bled from week 7 to 16. Sometimes it tails off and sometimes it is heavier. Sometimes it has bits of fleshy stuff in it, which I think was bits of the hematoma breaking down. Sometimes the colour is brown, other times it has nearly been black, too much info I know, but it is best you know to stop you worring. When I had big bleeds, I passed some whopping big clots, which scared the life out of me.

Try not to panic too much, I know it is easier said than done. What has helped me during this time is a dopler, where I can hear the heartbeat, so I guess it stopped some of the anxiety waiting long periods of time between scans. I bought a Hi-Bebe LCD dopler from eBay. I will sell it on eBay when I have finished it..... renting a dopler seems a waste of money to me.

Just something also to be aware of....... if you are thinking of having invasive genetic testing like a CVS or amnio, talk in depth with your consultant, after my membrane ruptured last Thursday following an amnio, I have done a lot of reading and quite a few pprom (preterm premature rupture of membranes) due to amnio's have have a sch. 

Hope this helps :hugs:

PS...... Curiouser5, good luck with your scan tomorrow, I'm sure all will be fine xx


----------



## Goodluckbear

Lockzie - yay for the pockets of fluids! 

Curioser5 - it's always a good idea to get checked after each major red bleeding episode. My ob told me to call anytime I see red, regardless if the amount. The colors can be confusing, especially dark red. I got that the day after my big bleed. So even if it's old blood, it still warrants a check as it's not too old. Insist on it. We're paying them afterall!

Newdad - brown is good. I am convinced that it's the clot making it's way out. I bled brown for 2 weeks during which my clot reduced in size. I have mixed feelings about getting checked frequently. Initially my ob wanted to see me weekly. But I got so stressed and freaked out after each scan that I asked to be seen every 2-3 weeks instead. These things take a very long time to heal. Mine was 7x3x2cm at 12w2d. After bleeding a ton of brown, it got down to 5.5x2cm at 14w6d. In the ultrasound, I can see that the parts where the hematoma used to be is greyed out. So the brown must be from the clot.


My brown has stopped. But my clot is still there... The good thing is now at 16w, once in a while I can fell baby move which is so reassuring! I'm still on bedrest though. I think for as long as that clot is there, I don't plan to lift restrictions. Been feeling crampy the past few days, but I think it's mostly from gas rather than clot.


----------



## NewDad39

Lockzie, I am in the United States .. The first ultrasound technician and dr who reviewed our initial SCH were much better informing us about it. They were re-asuring and told it us it will go away with care and time. The second one was a whole different story. The first word that came out of her mind was ms which shocked us, she was just not cheerful. Thank God we have the doppler for sure. We bought ours as well and plan to keep it for future pregnancies .
Goodluckbear thanks for your positive support. I hope your SCH will go away . The nurse told us as long as we get brown, we are good. I think it just we are ready for it to be over with lol. Just need a break lol. Also, I have to learn to be patient as well and let nature take its course. The nurse also told us to call them anytime we get any blood spotting.The told us to just take it easy, pelvic rest for now and my wife can continue going to work unless she bleeds again. On the weekend, my wife will be on bed rest for sure. Hopefully by the time our next appointment on April 5th, it will shrink and we will get good news


----------



## curiouser5

So after experiencing more pain & spotting yesterday i decided to go back to the ER as my GP had assured me they would definatley scan to check baby was ok. When i eventually got through to see a doctor they refused to give me a scan or check the heartbeat (i got the impression this was because i'd had a scan there 2 1/2 wks ago for different bleed)

I was asked alot of questions & she said she would do a speculum exam to check cervix, & they would get a urine sample etc. I told her i really needed to pee so could i do urine test first, she told me they would put a drip in first, so she put the needle thing in my arm (no drip tho) and still wouldn't let me use toilet, she left came back quite a while later & told me she had spoken to a consultant and they wouldnt be taking ANY action at this point. She said it sounds like a misscariage, but if bleeding stopped it might not be, but the bleed was definatley not from the sch & if i wanted a scan to get a referal from my gp, but there was no rush! I then had the needle thing taken out & told to go home - I was sooo angry!:growlmad: They liteteraly refused tp check me or bubs out :growlmad:

I imediatly got an aptmnt with a GP, who was surprised they wouldnt scan me & straight away gave me the referal for emergency scan to make sure baby was still alive. Had another big bleed this morning a few hours before scan :cry: 

At the scan however it turns out my baby was COMPLETLY FINE!!!!!! I have never. Been so relieved and grateful in my whole life, after being told for the last 2 days my baby was probably dead. It was in fact th sch thats been bleeding! 

Lockzie- I live in Australia, we dont even get our first hospital checkup here till 20 weeks.

Goodluckbear- I dont have private health insurance and as a public patient you really don't get much say in anything, & get treated like a seconed rate citizen when it comes to healthcare, in my experience. The hospital ive been going to also has a bad reputation, and the highest newborn mortality rate in my city. I was told thats where ill be having my baby as I'm a public patient & its the closest to me but after this im refusing to give birth there!!


----------



## lockzie

Goodluckbear - So glad to hear you have stopped bleeding and the hematoma is reducing. I too can feel little one moving around, I thought it was muscle twitching to begin with. My bleeding has stopped now, but I am more concerned about leaking amniotic fluid. Gosh...... I have never had such a stressful time other than in these past 10 weeks or so!!!!

:hugs:to all xx


----------



## lockzie

curiouser5 - So pleased to hear all is well with you and your little one. That is the frightening thing with sch, most people assume that the bleeding is a sign of a mc. Medical people will paint a doom and gloom picture, I guess they do have to mentally prepare you for the worst outcome.
I have had several mc's and there is quite a difference between a sch bleed and a mc. I would say when I have a sch bleed, I dont have any pain, although felt a bit odd a few hours before. With a mc, I felt "off colour" about 12 hours before bleeding started and I had pain and contractions which hurt.
I would recommend that you invest in a doppler, for your own peace of mind. 
Overall, I have found the care and support from the hospital in the UK, especially over the last week, very good. It was ok with the sch, but my route was always through A&E (ER) When my membrane ruptured after the amnio, I contacted the labour ward as instructed if I had any problems.

Keep strong and remember that the bleeding will probably be from the sch rather than a mc :hugs:

NewDad39 - After all the complications with this pregnancy, I dont plan to have anymore babies, too old now!! x


----------



## curiouser5

Lockzie- thanx for your support, I'm glad to hear you are getting good care, especially with your added complications from the amnio :flower:

Newdad39- I know what you mean when you say you just need a break! It's such a scary time & an emotional rollercoaster. Fx all our sch's resolve themselves as quickly as possible! :flower:


----------



## NewDad39

Curioser5, I am sorry you had to go through all that stuff with the hospital. I am glad your baby is doing great. We just have to keep the faith that everything is going to turn out great and I am sure it will for all of us.

Beside the stress of having to deal with SCH, I am having to deal with my wife not taking this as serious as she should. I am having hard time convincing her she needs to drink as much water as possible, keep eating her fruits and veggies. Instead she opts for junk food. Last night she decided to put the laundry up ..so much for pelvic rest ..ugh just needed to vent I guess


----------



## curiouser5

Hi Newdad39, I agree its very important to try and have faith that our little ones are strong and things will turn out well in the end, even though it can be hard.

I can understand that you feel the need to protect your wife & bub to be, but i also see where your wife is coming from. After I had my first big bleed i took it easy for a few days then carried on as normal because my 12 wk scan was fine apart from sch and i felt ok. So i continued taking my daughter to swimming lessons, rushing around, getting on & off busses with a heavy pram, lifting & carrying my 15kg daughter! I put the fact that the brown bleeding had come back to the back of my mind, cos i had things to do. The final straw I think was when I went with my OH to a music festival on a a 39degree C day, cos the tickets were expensive & I'd gone in my last pregnancy & was fine. Well in the week since that I've had 2 major bleeds & I have definately learnt my lesson. If I want this sch to heal i need to take it seriously, & realize my new limitations.

I know it must be so frustrating for you, but your wife is probably feeling frustrated with her new limitations too, pregnancy is definatley a time of adjustments, jst try to be patient with her & reasure her this isnt forever and once your baby is here it will all be worth every sacrifice you've both made over the last 9 mnths :)


----------



## mommyoftwo84

Hi I have stumbled upon this site and for that I am grateful. I started to bleed at 5wks5d
My dr told me to go home and stay off of my feet and basically pray until my next ultrasound, where they would see if there was a heartbeat. I had my Ultrasound yesterday and thank God there was that beautiful little flicker on the screnn :)! The bleeding had gone from bright red and gushing to occasional brown discharge ( sorry if thats tmi) Then today (7wks 2 days) I have light pink spotting again. While I am trying to be hopeful, especially after seeing so many success stories on here. I am wondering how I am possibly going to make it threw this pregnancy? Also while yes I am on bedrest, I am a single mom to a 3yr old and an 18 mth old. my sch was 2x3x1. does anyone know what that means?


----------



## lockzie

Welcome mommyoftwo84

Take comfort in the other ladies and the odd gent that have posted here. What you have described is typical of a sch. Most bleed themselves out around 16+ weeks, or at least reduce in size. Dont be alarmed if your sch gets bigger before getting smaller.
Try not to panic too much, buy yourself a doppler to reduce anxiety if you are unable to get a scan, Mine has been a godsend since I first heard my little ones heartbeat at just gone 11 weeks. You learn to live with a sch

Post any worries on here, lots of ladies going through the same, so it is good to share experiences :hugs:


----------



## Goodluckbear

Mommyoftw84 - sorry you have to join us here. About size of the sch, it's not so much the absolute size. The concern is how big the clot is in relation to the baby. Being a 3d thing, measurements are hard to get on a us. Right now, the concern is whether if the clot bleeds out, how it will affect the baby. But based on your measurements, it sounds moderate-small in size. Are you able to get help to look after your little ones? My mum is taking care of my 2yo in the day. Really appreciate it or I wouldn't be able to do bed rest properly. When it comes to coping, I find immense comfort on reading through the boards , especially the really old threads. The success stories do outnumber the bad ones. There is lots of hope!

Curiouser5 - I am surprised that the hospital did not take you more seriously. But glad to hear that baby is ok! If baby is healthy, chance of mc is low. I think bedrest does help in healing the wound that caused the sch. They are probably right that the bleeding is not from the sch... If it is bright red, then it's from the wound. Sch bleeds are old blood. I did strict bedrest while bleeding red (was in hospital, bedpan and all). It helped to stop the bleed. I was mostly horizontal during that time so as not to put pressure on the uterus.

Newdad - I suppose there will now be a race over who gets to the laundry first  there's so much debate over the effectiveness of bed rest. I have one dr that says better do it, and another that says it has no effect. Anyway, I found this very informative thread over at the other board: https://community.babycenter.com/po...are_bleeding-_from_a_peri_specializing_in_sch I think the conclusion is it helps with healing the wound that caused the bleed, but not the clot itself? 

Lockzie - glad to hear that your bleeding has stopped! Hope your fluids continue to build back up. It's so nice to feel baby move, isn't it? I just got a tummy flu from my 2yo. Nothing serious but it made me worry all the same. When baby moved, I felt so much better!


Took a short break from bed rest yesterday and made a trip to the library. Grabbed all the novels my card would allow me to get. Was great to see a big of civilization after all this time at home. Had a touch of tummy flu. But feel better now that the gas is gone...


----------



## NewDad39

Thank you Goodluckbear for the link. It is very helpful for sure. I think alot of people forget to use their commen sense. In cases like this, common sense would dectiate that we should just take it easy and relax. I think resting and taking it easy would be the best choice. I really feel sometimes Dr's do not make sense at all for whatever complex they have and I have had my share of Dr's who are like that. Hope all will be good for all of use and we will get to hold our babies in our hands and I am sure we will be great parents. It is amazing how the little ones cast a spell on you even they are sooo small and in a whole different universe than us. 

Lockzie, I am glad to be the odd guy lol. I am glad you ladies accepted me on this forum


----------



## curiouser5

Mommyoftwo84- I'm sorry to hear you've had a bleed aswell :( 
I'm new to the group too & have found the ladies here are very supportive and reassuring. I think its important to try and stay positive and rest as much as possible, which I know can be hard when you have little ones at home - do you have any friends or family that could help you out so you can rest a bit?
I came across a positive statistic today that there is only a 1-3% chance of baby not making it when you have an sch, so remember the odds are in our favour :) x


----------



## NewDad39

UGH when will this bleeding stop??? My wife just got more red bleeding. We are monitoring it now to see how much is coming out. We used the doppler to hear the heartbeat and so far so good..Debating if we should go to the maternity ER since our OB told us we can if we bleed again..


----------



## mommyoftwo84

NewDad39- If your not sure about whether or not to go in, give them a call. But if your Ob said to head on in thats what i would be doing. Try to keep your head up, ecery time there is a new bleed it is beyond frustrating and makes you wonder how much more you can take. Keep using your doppler to give you a sense of assurance about your baby. Good Luck to you and your wife and little baby.


----------



## Goodluckbear

Fx the bleed stops soon. Calling your ob is a good idea. Another scan would be good too for assurance. But while waiting, make sure she's on strict bedrest with plenty of fluids. Hang in there. These bleeds are very scary but they usually taper off within a day or so. But do go in immediately if the bleed gets very heavy or if the cramps get unbearable.


----------



## NewDad39

Hi ladies, thank you very much for your kind words and support. We went ahead and did go to the OB ER. They did a pelvic exam and a quick ultra sound. The baby's heart beat was strong at around 170 or so and the cervix is closed. The machine they used to do the u/s was a small machine and could not measure the SCH so they could not get the size of it and see if it gotten bigger or smaller which to be honest annoyed us a bit since we were hopping to see where we stand. We have our monthly OB visit on 3/14 so hopefully they can fit us in for an ultrasound. 
Once again, thank you very much for your support ladies.. I will update you for sure


----------



## Goodluckbear

Great that baby is ok! The 14th will come soon enough. Fx the scan shows a smaller hematoma!


----------



## NewDad39

Thanks Goodluckbear. Hopefully they will do an ultrasound on the 14th. I will call them tomorrow and tell them since they would have to schedule with another office.


----------



## mommyoftwo84

So I just got the results back from my Dr about my last ultrasound and I am more confused then ever. She said that the sch is where the placenta sac is and has grown since the first ultrasound. The Dr said that I have to go for another ultrasound in 3wks to see if the placenta has developed properly. I was feeling so much better since I haven't had any bleeding of any colour in about 6 days and have started to go back to a lite version of my normal life. But now I am scared that this doesn't mean anything. Has anyone else had their's in this spot???


----------



## NewDad39

I am sorry to hear that Mommyoftwo84. Could the DR have meant you might have placenta previa? This is where the placenta is down close to your cervix. There are 3 types of this condition. Partial, moderate and complete. Partial where it is close to your cervix opening. Moderate it covers part of it and total where it lays completely on your cervix. This could caulse bleeding for sure. My wife has partial placenta previa as well. But this condtion should fix itself al the pergnancy progress. 
I know it is not assuring but please stay positive and I am sure all will be great


----------



## Goodluckbear

Could they mean that it is behind the placenta? It seems to be another common position for an sch to be at. It's still early days, so like what Newdad mentioned, the placenta will move. No bleeding is good, means the sch is not active. It sounds scary for the sch to be near the placenta, but from what I've read, they resolve all the same, if not faster than those near the cervix. Hang in there and take it easy whenever you can.


----------



## lockzie

Hi all,

I hope you are all well and kicking your sch's in to touch!!

I thought I would give you an update after my amnio rupture trauma

I have just returned from another scan this morning and my fluid levels are good now, so it looks as though I have resealed :thumbup:There is no need to have another scan until my 20 week one. I will have growth scans at 28 and 32 weeks, that is due to the rupture and a sch

The consultant said I can resume normal pregnancy activity with care. 


I didnt get any quick results from the amnio, due to blood from the hematoma in the fluid. I still have not got them back as they have had to re-culture. It maybe next week now before I hear anything.

I did learn today that my sch had been lifting up nearly half of my placenta, however, from todays scan, the sch is only just visiable on the scan and has nearly gone - I hope this is some good news for you mommyoftwo84. 

:hugs: :hugs:


----------



## fifi7

Hi,

Need some help. I'm 9 weeks pregnant. Went to the Early Pregnancy Unit at 6 weeks and a heartbeat was seen, they did say that I had a SCH, which was only small at 20mm x 8mm x 4mm. 3 weeks later and I started this morning with a heavy brown bleed and pain on my left side, over the last few hours, the bleeding has turned very heavy bright red blood and have passed 2 huge clots and some severe cramping. Does anyone know whether a bleed from the SCH should also cause one sided cramping?? It is coming in waves every 10 minutes, and then a trip to the loo reveals more heavy bleeding.

The early pregnancy unit will not see me for 24 hours as they like to see if things settle themselves first. I am not due a dating scan for another 3 weeks (if I get that far). I really think I am losing it now due to the waves of cramping and the blood clots. Can anyone offer any advice from something similar happening at around the 9 week mark?? :cry:


----------



## fifi7

Hi, I know this post is really old, but do you mind if I ask what the outcome was? I am 9 weeks with horrendous clots and bad cramping pain. They wont see me for another 24 hours as they like to give it time to settle on its own. Your case sounds just like mine, so I just wondered how it turned out. Hope you dont mind me asking. Thanks, Fiona.xx


----------



## fifi7

Angelmarie said:


> Hi girls...
> 
> Dropping in after a recommendation from Fluxuspoem (thank you!)
> 
> Basically I was suffering from really bad cramps and backache last night for a few hours then I started to bleed quite heavily. Ended up at the assessment unit at 1am :dohh: I started to pass clots and was in so much pain I was in tears and thought it was all over but they did a scan and baby was active and the heart was beating :happydance: Cervix was also closed which was really pleasing to hear.
> 
> The doc said that he didnt really know why I was bleeding and was a little hazy on details. He told me to just rest and see what happens but hopefully the blood will turn brown over the next few days...
> 
> WHen I got home though I passed a HUGE clot - (sorry TMI) It was huge and I panicked so I 'examined it' and it was a string which was as long as a maternity pad and about just over a cm thick - really solid - tissue not just blood. Im still so worried.
> 
> The pain seems to have mostly subsided today. (fingers crossed) but I am still bleeding.
> 
> After reading this group I think my symptoms sound really similar but a sch was not mentioned at all. Do you think I should push for another scan (even though I had my nuchal scan Wednesday gone and nothing was mentioned). I mean have you got to be looking for a sch... might you miss one if you were just doing a normal dating scan?!?


Hi, I know this post is really old, but do you mind if I ask what the outcome was? I am 9 weeks with horrendous clots and bad cramping pain. They wont see me for another 24 hours as they like to give it time to settle on its own. Your case sounds just like mine, so I just wondered how it turned out. Hope you dont mind me asking. Thanks, Fiona.xx


----------



## lockzie

Hi Fiona,

Sorry to hear you are going through all this worry.
I think, even though the EPU wont see you, I would go to A&E. They will be able to monitor you and may decide to authorise a scan from there.

Please let us know how you get on xx :hugs:


----------



## fifi7

Thank you. I think you are right about going to A&E for reassurance. I need to wait until my partner finishes work and to pick up our son. Do you know if the A&E can do ultrasound scans out of hours?? I know they only do them at certain times in the EPU. Cant believe they wont see me and Ive called them 3 times today and my doctor phoned them too, but they want me to wait 24 hours. Going out of my mind.


----------



## curiouser5

Hi all, I have been doing some research on the net and have found that SCH can be related to auto-immune problems such lupus, and wondering if anyone else knows anything about this? My mum has lupus, and have other relatives who have had it, so i have made an apppintment with my GP to get tested on Monday.

Newdad39- Glad to hear baby was ok at your last ER visit, hope your appointment for the 14th went well & gave u a better idea of whats going on :)

Mommyoftwo- I have read that having an SCH where the placenta is is quite common, if that is what your Dr. meant?

Lockzie- Great news on your babys fluid levels & your SCH getting smaller! Very happy for you :)

Fifi7- I agree with lockzie, if your having that much pain & bleeding definatley go to A&E (ER) as soon as you can, dont know if they can scan out of hours but maybe they can at least check babys heartbeat for you? Good luck xx


----------



## curiouser5

Fifi7- BTW I have always had sharp stabbing pains with any significant bleed from the SCH,usually on one side.


----------



## mommyoftwo84

Lockzie- thats awesome about your fluid levels and sch! Always nice to see good news on here!

From what I can get from my Dr ( keep in mind i live in a rural community so my family dr is working on sending me to someone with more experience with sch then her) She thinks that the placement of the sch will affect the placenta and prevent it from working properly when it takes over at 12 wks. Did anyone else's Dr tell them that would be an issue? I am really learning what blind faith means these days. but I am holding on to the fact that I made it to 8 wks and my clothes are not fitting anymore. On a funny note my eldest daughter informed me last night that I have 3 babies in my tummy lol. 

Hope everyones having a good day today.


----------



## lockzie

mommyoftwo84 - I learnt today at my scan that my sch had lifted half the placenta, I was aware that it was lifting the edge, but not so much.
My sch was behind the placenta, but at nearly 18 weeks, it has virtually gone. 
From what I understand, you are 8+ weeks - I had 3 huge bleeds, 2 smaller bleeds inbetween 7 and 13 weeks, so just be aware large bleeds with big clots could be a possibility. I also bled brown from 7 to nearly 16 weeks xx :hugs:


----------



## Goodluckbear

Lockzie - I am so happy to hear that your fluids are back up!

Fifi - sorry you have to go through this. I had very bad cramps on my left when i was bleeding. Somehow my cramps are always on my left. Hope they can get you in for a scan soon!


----------



## NewDad39

Hi Ladies, sorry I been away for the last couple of days from the site. Lockzie, I am glad you had great news to share . We had our monthly OB appt couple of days ago and we went over the bleeding from the weekend and asked my wife if it stopped which she said it did. They checked her cervix and all they saw was old blood. They told us no need for an ultrasound till our scheduled one on April 5th. We were hopping for one just to see if there has been any changes or not but we were content and went home. Yesterday morning, they called us and told us they changed their mind and to go ahead and get another scan. We went and got one last night and we got great news with it . The tech said for sure the placenta previa is no longer present and the placenta is where it should be. As for the SCH, she could not detect anything . She said she will send the report to the OB office and they will call us with final results but she was very assuring it was gone. We were both reliefed and happy for sure. We are just being cautious and will wait till April 5th to make sure all is well so we can caryy on with our lives and enjoy the pregnancy. Tomorrow we have a scan to find out the sex of the baby. At 13 weeks, we were told a gilr. At yesterday's scan, the baby was not willing to work with us to find out, kept curling into a ball but the tech said she could not see any boy parts. So hopefully, tomorrow the baby will be wide awake and legs open for us ;-). I will keep you ladies updates.
You ladies rock for sure and I hope all goes well for everyone. Just keep the faith and hope and all will work out great


----------



## lockzie

Just got the news, amnio results are all clear :happydance::happydance:
I am on team :pink: :happydance: 

NewDad39 - Glad to hear your news too :thumbup: Hope you find out what you are having today. At about 13 weeks, my consultant thought I was having a girl, then yesterday at the scan he was talking about it being a boy! At least it is confirmed from the amnio :happydance:

Lets keep the good news rolling :thumbup:


----------



## NewDad39

Thats great news Lockzie, I am so happy for you. Glad we might be on the same team . Let's keep the good news rolling for sure


----------



## fifi7

lockzie said:


> Hi Fiona,
> 
> Sorry to hear you are going through all this worry.
> I think, even though the EPU wont see you, I would go to A&E. They will be able to monitor you and may decide to authorise a scan from there.
> 
> Please let us know how you get on xx :hugs:

Hello all,

Well, I went to the A&E where I sat for 3 hours bleeding and cramping beyond belief. Was finally seen and admitted to the gynae ward at 8pm last night where I bled all night and had terrible lower abdominal cramps. I had a scan this morning, which reveals that the baby was no more. About an hour later, I passed a balloon shaped sac about 3cm, completely intact and translucent with a tiny fetus inside. I gave it to the midwife and they it didnt look like i was 9 weeks on, more like the baby had stopped growing at 7 weeks, so a week after seeing the heartbeat on the scan. They think that the haematoma had grown and therefore detached the baby. It was a missed miscarriage and took 2 weeks from dying to eventually start being expelled by my body. I had a stabbing pain which lasted for about half an hour, this was 2 weeks, now I firmly believe that is when the fetus died. Absolutely gutted. If you think that something isnt right, then get to A&E if the early pregnancy unit wont see you, that's what I did, and its a good job, as I collapsed in the toilets on the ward this morning as my blood pressure was so low from losing so much blood and I have been on a drip for the past 24 hours. Always trust your body, you know if something isnt right, and demand to be seen. These haematomas are bad news, all the worry and stress caused from it. Going to give my body a complete break for 6 months now and try again later in the year, and hopefully wont get another SCH. I never had one with my little boy who is now 3 years old.


----------



## lockzie

fifi7

I am so so sorry to hear your news today. I am glad you did the right thing and went to A&E where you were looked after. Sadly, mc's are all too common :(

You need to rest physically and emotionally now and give yourself time to heal fully. 

Sending you love and hugs xx :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## babyblueskye

fifi 7 so sorry to hear of your loss x x x

~I've been going through all these posts for the past 2 days and its so handy to be learning more about SCH~

My story, i had an emergency scan at 8 weeks due to bad tummy cramps but baby was fine and measuring 8 weeks ect 
But there was a second sac that was empty so i had a vanishing twin, the empty sac was still there at 10 weeks scan and had grown a little then at my 12 week scan it had disappeared THEN 4 days later (tuesday just gone) after shopping at tesco and feeling really dizzy (i thought i was hungry) i felt something warm come out just before getting in the car so let my fiance finish putting things away, when i got in the car i got a babywipe to check if it was blood and it was red watery blood i just burst into tears it was the 1st bleed i'd had whilst pregnant.

We got the shopping home i called my mum to look after our 2 yr old daughter and went straight to A&E where we waited for 4 hours to be seen, during those 4 hours i went to the loo twice and both times watery blood was just pouring out of me then at one point it was just amniotic fluid then went back to blood i was so sure i was losing the baby i had totally forgotten about the other sack, they wouldn;t scan me or let me hear heartbeat the DR was convinced that because i had no pain that i wasn;t losing the baby still i was not convinced after all the blood and fluid i had lost.

It all died down and went to brown blood by the morning and i got a call to go in for a scan that morning instead of having to wait 2 days thank god! and baby was fine and iit didnt look like the fluid was from the healthy baby 
But the loss of the other sac has caused a big haemorrhage :( around 9cm, i did ask if they could see if it was near the placenta at all but she said she couldn't see where the placenta was at all :| Is that right @ 13+2?? thought they would be able to see it by then.

I have been bleeding brown blood for 3 days now its not heavy at all and the more i rest i get the more it seems to be slowin down :) I have my next scan on the 28th march seems like ages away.

Wishing you all the best of luck in you pregnancys x x x


----------



## Goodluckbear

Fifi - I am so sorry for your loss ... My miscarriage story was quite similar. We saw the heartbeat 1 day before it stopped. It was devastating. Let time do it's work and heal.


----------



## Goodluckbear

Lockzie, Newdad- Congrats on the wonderful results!

Babyblueskye - Hope you are feeling better. Whether or not they can see the placenta depends somewhat on the machine. My dr couldn't really see it at 12 weeks too. She made a guess by looking at the umbilical cord. At 15 weeks, they could see it better.


----------



## lockzie

Goodluckbear - just checking in with you, How are you doing?? :hugs:


----------



## Goodluckbear

I just confirmed my appointment on Monday. Extremely nervous and excited at the same time. Excited because this time, they should be able to tell gender (have a feeling girl but all my dreams say boy?) and nervous because I have no idea what's up with the sch. Will update again. Thankfully i got my stash of novels to keep me occupied!


----------



## lockzie

Goodluckbear - Good Luck for your scan on Monday, fingers crossed for you that the hematoma has gone. Have you had any bleeding recently?
I hope you get a good potty shot :flower: Do you have a preference?

NewDad39 - Any news on your gender scan? :happydance:


----------



## babyblueskye

Goodluckbear said:


> Lockzie, Newdad- Congrats on the wonderful results!
> 
> Babyblueskye - Hope you are feeling better. Whether or not they can see the placenta depends somewhat on the machine. My dr couldn't really see it at 12 weeks too. She made a guess by looking at the umbilical cord. At 15 weeks, they could see it better.


I am feeling better thanks :) still really scared though and still spotting brown.
Thanks i'll be 15 weeks at my next scan so hopefully i can find out then if its near placenta :)

Hope your appointment goes well an you get to find out the sex of your baby, exciting x x x


----------



## babyblueskye

I was wondering, is it ok to have a bath if your cervix may be a tiny bit open?? like i don't want to risk infection :s x


----------



## NewDad39

Goodluckbear, I will keep my fingers crossed for you and hope you will get very good news. I will be cheering for you 
Lockzie, we just got back from the gender scan and all they can see was three lines, no boy parts. So you and I are in the same club. After we confirmed we went clothes shopping. Buying clothes for baby girls is sooooo much fun for sure. Now the toughest part is picking up the name. We have the first name picked up but can not decide on middle name yet.


----------



## MumToTwinnies

Back again, I wrote about 3 weeks ago that my hematoma was almost gone. I had another bleed last Tuesday and a scan showed a new hematoma measuring 3.5cm x 7.9cm just above the placenta :( I've also got a small one measuring apprx 1cm near to my cervix.
Just wondering if anyone else has a large clot in their 2nd trimester? 
I'm back to being monitored every two weeks again now.
Currently 14+6 xx


----------



## lockzie

NewDad39 - Congratulation on your news - Team Pink :pink::happydance::happydance:

MumToTwinnies - So sorry to hear you have had another bleed and found another hematoma, Fingers crossed it will bleed itself out by 16 weeks or so :hugs:

Babyblueskye - Glad to hear you are feeling better :thumbup: I didnt stop having baths, but to be on the safe side, check with your midwife 

Goodluckbear - I hope you are ok and not too anxious about your scan tomorrow, My fingers are crossed that you hear some wonderful news about the hematoma reduced or gone all together and the gender of your baby :baby:


----------



## Lesleigh21

Hey ladies, I'm currently 9+2 weeks. During week 6 I had really bad bleeding, cramps, and passed a couple clots. Went to the ER they did an ultrasound but didn't reveal with me any of the findings, nor let me see what was going on while she was doing it. When I went to my OBGYN this past Friday, he did one, my hematoma is 6cmx4cm and I also had a 2nd sack with what looks like another baby, but there is no fetal pole or anything else =( I had a gut feeling about twins. The 2nd sack is shaped like a half moon upside down. the baby's heartbeat was 180 and it was moving all around, I get ultrasounds done every 2 weeks until it goes away, This is my 2nd pregnancy, my first daughter is 8 months old. I'm afraid im going to have a preemie this time around, my daughter was a week late. I'm really freaking out. I have a couple questions. How long did it take for yours to reside if it was around the size of mine(6cmx4cm) Was your baby early, if so how early? did you have a vanishing twin? ... here's a pic of my ultrasound I was 8+6

https://i36.photobucket.com/albums/e15/joetutt/111-Copy.jpg


----------



## lockzie

Lesleigh21

Sorry to hear you have had to visit this board, but welcome anyway.
There are some fab people on here that will give you encouragement and support.
Bleeding and resolutions can vary from person to person. I started bleeding at 7 weeks and stopped at just past 16 weeks. I had 3 huge bleeds, where I felt I was losing pints of blood and 2 small bleeds. I bled brown blood from 7 to 16 weeks too.
I am glad you are getting scans every 2 weeks, that will be reassuring, however, think about getting a doppler, where you can check out your babies heartbeat - I didnt pick the heartbeat up until about 11 weeks, I found it stops the anxiety inbetween the scans.
I am sorry, I dont really know anything about vanishing twins 

I am sure others will add their experiences and support, but read back on the past 3 or 4 pages and the current posters have shared what has happened with them xx :hugs:


Goodluckbear - I woke up thinking about you this morning, excited to hear some good news from your scan and see which team you are on xx


----------



## NewDad39

Goodluckbear, Hope all goes well today for you


----------



## babyblueskye

Lesleigh21 said:


> Hey ladies, I'm currently 9+2 weeks. During week 6 I had really bad bleeding, cramps, and passed a couple clots. Went to the ER they did an ultrasound but didn't reveal with me any of the findings, nor let me see what was going on while she was doing it. When I went to my OBGYN this past Friday, he did one, my hematoma is 6cmx4cm and I also had a 2nd sack with what looks like another baby, but there is no fetal pole or anything else =( I had a gut feeling about twins. The 2nd sack is shaped like a half moon upside down. the baby's heartbeat was 180 and it was moving all around, I get ultrasounds done every 2 weeks until it goes away, This is my 2nd pregnancy, my first daughter is 8 months old. I'm afraid im going to have a preemie this time around, my daughter was a week late. I'm really freaking out. I have a couple questions. How long did it take for yours to reside if it was around the size of mine(6cmx4cm) Was your baby early, if so how early? did you have a vanishing twin? ... here's a pic of my ultrasound I was 8+6
> 
> https://i36.photobucket.com/albums/e15/joetutt/111-Copy.jpg

Sorry you're having to go through this I can't believe they wouldn't let you see the scan you had in ER an they wouldn't tell you about it that must have been terrible. 
I also had a vanishing twin (also had strong gut feeling it was twins) they told me it was more likely to reabsorb, We saw both sacks on my 8 week and 10 week scan then there was no sign of it in my 12 week scan BUT last tuesday when i was 13 weeks i thought i was miscarrying since i lost alot of blood and amniotic fluid I wasn't in pain at all, but it was from the vanshing twin an not the healthy baby.
I now have a SCH where the other sack has gone but i bled brown for 4 or 5 days but it has now stopped since i have been on bed rest, i've had my familly round doing everything for me and only getting up to use the bathroom.

My SCH is 9cmx5cm, i have a scan every 2 weeks too my next scan is on the 28th when i'll be 15 weeks, im glad you're getting scans every 2 weeks it helps so much to know whats going on. good luck x x x


----------



## Goodluckbear

The dr has confirmed that we are team pink! So mother's intuition beats dreams 

As for the clot... It is still there but very much flattened. It looked like dough that got run over by a rolling pin. Still around 5.5cm but much thinner at 8mm. The width is 3cm now where the clot got spread out. I don't know if it changed in volume as the last scan didn't get the width.

They said that it if they weren't looking for it, they would have probably missed it on the scan as baby has grown a lot more in relation to the clot.

Next up is the 20wk fetal anamoly scan. 2 more weeks to go!


----------



## Goodluckbear

Lesleigh21 - it's hard to tell how long it would take for an sch to resolve. My ob estimated that small clots would likely disappear on their own in 2-4 weeks. Larger ones may take 8-10 weeks before showing significant improvement. Mine started at 10cm and is now 5.5cm after 8 weeks but flat like a pancake. It may take longer than the estimated 10 weeks to resolve (if at all), but my ob said that if it's not actively bleeding bright red, it is usually not a problem. For me, making small milestones help. One day at a time, or a week at a time or just to make it to the next appointment. Before you know it, time will pass! If you read through the old posts in this board and others, you will find that while there are cases where things don't end well, more often than not, mothers (including those with big schs) go home with a full term healthy baby. Hang in there. There are many great people on this board who provide wonderful support.


----------



## lockzie

Wahoooooo Team :pink: :happydance: :happydance:

Glad to hear that your hematoma appears to be smaller / thinner :thumbup: Hopefully there will be no sign of it at your 20 weeks scan. What date is you scan? I have mine on 3 April 12
I am starting to sprout and got some maternity jeans at the weekend........ they are sooooo comfy. I cant really feel any movement anymore, maybe it was because I had no/low amniotic fluid before that I could feel some movements.


----------



## NewDad39

Great news for Goodluckbear.. I am glad things are improving for you and welcome to team pink for sure


----------



## Goodluckbear

The scan is next Friday. It's a bit soon but the dr thought it was better to get that done earlier. 

I can feel her move when she kicks my lower abdomen. Usually in the early morning or evening. But yesterday, when we scanned, she was punching a storm at my belly button and I didn't feel a thing! She's starting to respond to sound. When the Telly is on with loud music, I can feel her do a little dance :)

And my belly is growing too :) Just pulled out all my old maternity pants and some really loose shorts with no rubber around them. And guess what, they fit! 

What isn't so wonderful is pelvic pain. My dr put it down to this being a second pregnancy and all my muscles have been stretched out. She said that she would normally recommend yoga to make it better, but not with an sch...


----------



## Katie_Anne

-Curiouser5 

I'm in Aus too and had a similar problem with the hospital. We don't get seen by an OB until 20 weeks after the morphology scan and when you are still classified 'early pregnancy' they won't do ANYTHING for possible miscarriage. I got sent home after extreme pain and bleeding everywhere and a massively traumatic experience at 13w4d and told to come back in the morning for a scan to the Early Pregnancy Assessment Unit. They were fabulous and now I know that they only work 8am-3pm Mon-Fri I don't bother even going to the ER now unless it's super serious pain I just wait until morning and call the EPAS and they see me instead. I understand why they do it - because there isn't really anything they can do to help if it is an MC until you're 20wks and they can try to maintain the pregnancy a little longer because at 22wks you could deliver and baby could survive.

To everyone else on this page I just want to say that sometimes SCH DOES present almost identical to MC. I have had a lot of serious pain and cramping with my SCH and felt like MC... but it isn't! So if you feel pain don't assume the worst wait until you see the scan!

I'm glad to hear that everyone (except poor Fifi) is doing really well now...

I'm sorry I haven't been on the site but a had a few setbacks and just couldn't cope with reading anything on the board because it seemed to make me worry more!

The last time I posted I had had a severe bleed at 13w4d (or was it 13w6d? I can't remember now it seems like such an age ago!). I had severe stabbing pain followed by gushing bright red blood followed by mild cramping and brown blood for a few days. Baby was big strong and healthy with no probs at all. SCH measured around 7cmx7cmx2cm.

Everything seemed to be clearing up in terms of pain and bleeding and I hadn't had any blood for a few days. I was on pelvic rest but had a few days where I had to work and also had a bad cough which I think was the cause of SCH two! grrrrr

I woke up at 2am with severe cramping on my left side very low same as before but less stabbing and more crampy feeling. Was trying not to panic. Didn't have any gushing red blood this time. Went back to sleep with the plan to see the EPAS in the morning to try get a scan (ED is hopeless with early pregnancy bleeding so no point). I only had bleeding when I got up in the morning and it was dark red/purple/brown with clots. Scan showed a small SCH only 2cm and the baby once again growing and fine and wriggling so much we got no good pictures! I've had pain thats lasted longer intermittent cramps and a general tender sore feeling for ever since and brown/red/purple bleeding with lots of clots (not tissue but congealed blood). 

The midwifery consultant at the Early Pregnancy Assessment Service said that as long as it's not gushing blood or tissue that smells really bad or extreme pain that gets worse then don't worry too much. You WANT the SCH to bleed out and seeing dark red/rust/brown/purple blood with clots/chunks etc is to be expected and may last few weeks or may go on the whole preg.

I have to go back every two weeks for scans and stay on couch rest but still potter around the house nothing strenuous though....

So I think my experience shows a bit that it can always seems like the worst and can be different all the time and changing and constant and its still ok... everyone experiences SCH differently... 

What I'm struggling with most is the emotional strain of seeing blood every day and having to 'take it easy' all the time. I'm just so tired of the worry and I know that's not good for the baby but I don't know how not to worry when it's blood blood blood blood and pain! Grrrrr *sigh*

Just have to keep reassuring myself that it's going to be worth it in the end. And have more baths where I can feel bub move!

Hope everyone else continues to do well...

xx


----------



## Lesleigh21

thanks ladies! It's a pretty scary thing to go through, and knowing many women have them make me feel A LOT better! i've read through many pages on here, skipping through some, but all in all it's amazing knowing how many of us go on to have perfect babies, thanks again ladies!!


----------



## ginny83

Hi ladies - wondering if I can join?

I had my dating scan today, which went really well. I measured 7w2d (I thought I was 7w0d), baby was 11mm and had a heart rate of 144bpm :)

The ultrasound guy noticed I had a chorionic hemorrhage? Does anyone know if this is the same as a subchorionic? 

He asked me if I had experienced any bleeding - which I haven't except for one tiny dot of brown blood at 6DPO. He also said not to be alarmed if I do experience some brown spotting. Besides that he didn't seem concerned and my GP also didn't seem concerned.

Was feeling fine after the ultersound - but then came home and decided to google it and now feel horrible :(


----------



## Bubs3 due Oct

Hi everyone! 

Soooo glad I have found this forum. I have been reading all your posts... I'm so happy to read all the success stories. You ladies have been through a lot. 

Here is my story so far... Im currently 10 weeks (today)
At 6w 4d I found out we were expecting our 3rd bundle of joy. Saw my ob she did an internal ultra sound and we saw it and hb was 114. That was it. 2 weeks later I went back at 8w 2d prior to my app I had brown discharge (enough to scare the hell out of me because I've had a previous m/c) I also had some cramping/pain. So she did an ultra sound bub measured exactly 8w 2d with Hb of 171. BUT she also found a blood clot near the baby she didn't say much about it at all.. She said not to worry and these things get absorbed. I was freaking out but I didn't know what to ask so I asked her for the proper name she said it was referred to threatened miscarriage or sub chorionic hematoma. So that day I started researching all about it and read some distressing info! So I'm glad I found this forum.
I have my next app tomorrow morning so I'm really anxious/nervous
It's so good to read all your stories and see that I'm not alone.


----------



## Bubs3 due Oct

ginny83 said:


> Hi ladies - wondering if I can join?
> 
> I had my dating scan today, which went really well. I measured 7w2d (I thought I was 7w0d), baby was 11mm and had a heart rate of 144bpm :)
> 
> The ultrasound guy noticed I had a chorionic hemorrhage? Does anyone know if this is the same as a subchorionic?
> 
> He asked me if I had experienced any bleeding - which I haven't except for one tiny dot of brown blood at 6DPO. He also said not to be alarmed if I do experience some brown spotting. Besides that he didn't seem concerned and my GP also didn't seem concerned.
> 
> Was feeling fine after the ultersound - but then came home and decided to google it and now feel horrible :(

Welcome ginny83!
I'm new here too I'm 10 weeks along and was diagnosed with a very small hematoma at 8w 2d I have my next app/scan tomorrow so fingers crossed!
How are you feeling? Do you have any pains/cramping?


----------



## ginny83

Goodluck bubs3 for tomorrow!

I've had no pain or cramping besides some mild af type cramps around when af was due. I wont have another scan until 12 weeks


----------



## NewDad39

Hi ginny and bubs3.. welcome to the board. I am sorry you have to go through this issue but as you read on here it will go away with time and rest. Please take care of yourself, take it easy, do not do anything that will get you tired especially long walks, working out, lifting anything heaving and for sure stay away from sex or using tampons as well. Pretty much nothing in the vagina. Also, drink lots and lots of water. Good luck and hope all goes well


----------



## Bubs3 due Oct

Thank you ginny83 no pain is a positive sign... I occasionally do have some pain/cramping

Thank you NewDad39 I will continue to rest and take it easy I know it's so important.

I just got back from my app and bubs is doing well h/she was wiggling around i saw it's arms/legs it was so cute : ) it's measuring to date and stron hb 171 (touch wood) so so far so good. About the clot... It's still there but has shrunk :happydance:that was very exciting... It's measuring at 1cm that's all my ob told me she didn't really go into much more she said there is nothing to worry about and I'm goin back to her in 4 weeks. But my next big scan is my 12 week one in 2 weeks so I'm praying and crossing my fingers it will all be good. 

How is everyone else doing? 
:hugs: to you all


----------



## Katie_Anne

Only just posted yesterday and again I see people saying that 'no pain is a good sign' and things like this. PLEASE do not tell people that!!! I have had severe pain so much so that I couldn't even talk or move yet everything was fine as it was the hematoma rupturing. I have had this severe pain more than once and it is followed by a tender sore feeling for a week or more afterwards and occasional cramping. Please do not be alarmed even if you have both pain and bleeding if you have been told you have a SCH as this does happen to some people. ANY blood in the uterus is an irritant and cramping alongside it is normal - I have been so annoyed by medical professionals telling me its the worse because I had the two combined when it wasn't. What isn't normal is if you have thin gushing blood gets worse and worse and pain get worse and worse with no reprieve after a couple of hours... but even then you can have absolutely no symptoms and still lose your baby... everyone's bodies react SO differently. The best thing we can do in all situations is to remain as calm as possible to protect the baby and call our OB or Midwife or an ambulance if we are really concerned. But please don't leap to the conclusion that all is lost just because you feel some pain!!


----------



## ashley2pink

I just want everyone to know I'm thinking of you. I had a sch with my 3rd baby and I remember the terror and confusion of not knowing whether the pregnancy would miscarry or if my baby would be premature. I was on this thread quite a bit. I don't even now like thinking back on it because it was mentally an awful time for me. I did go on complete bedrest until I completely stopped bleeding and spotting. Which stopped at 15 weeks. Never had a problem after that. She was born healthy and full term at 38 weeks. She is now almost 7 months old and crawling all over the place!
I feel for all of you. Please listen to your bodies, take it easy, especially while actively bleeding. Good Luck and prayers for all of you.


----------



## Lesleigh21

ashley2pink said:


> I just want everyone to know I'm thinking of you. I had a sch with my 3rd baby and I remember the terror and confusion of not knowing whether the pregnancy would miscarry or if my baby would be premature. I was on this thread quite a bit. I don't even now like thinking back on it because it was mentally an awful time for me. I did go on complete bedrest until I completely stopped bleeding and spotting. Which stopped at 15 weeks. Never had a problem after that. She was born healthy and full term at 38 weeks. She is now almost 7 months old and crawling all over the place!
> I feel for all of you. Please listen to your bodies, take it easy, especially while actively bleeding. Good Luck and prayers for all of you.

your daughter is gorgeous! and thank you!


----------



## Joyfulmomma

Hi everyone. 
I found out I was pregnant last week. Took a test on Monday that was negative, and Tuesday positive. Took another on Thursday (clearblue digital) that was positive as well. Friday, I started bleeding. Went to the ER, and they didn't seem worried. They did a pelvic exam, and took hcg levels, and just determined first trimester bleeding in early pregnancy. Levels then were at an 81. Monday, I had hcg taken again, which was more than doubling (833) but cramping and bleeding has been consistant when going to the bathroom. It comes and goes from brown to red blood, and sometimes is barely there at all. I called my ob, and she had another hcg ordered today, but refuses to see me since according to her if I'm bleeding, it's likely a miscarriage. No one has even offered up an ultrasound, but what most of you are experiencing sounds just like what I'm going through, including issues with clots. How on earth do you get the doctors to take you seriously when so early in pregnancy and dealing with this? I'm feeling really down, and was put on bedrest from the ER doctor on Monday to try and slow the bleeding. The emotions of feeling like my baby could be ok, then feeling like I could also lose it are killing me.


----------



## MNB

Hi there - came across this forum after spending endless hours Googling SCH - probably something I shouldn't ever do again. 

I am a 8w2d pregnant - this is my 4th pregnancy though only one has resulted in a successful birth (I have a 20 month old). I started bleeding at 5 weeks. Convinced it was another miscarriage, I was happy when they found a heartbeat that early on but concerned when I was diagnosed with a SCH. I also had a small one with my son (never got bigger than 2 cm) that caused me to bleed on and off from 7-13 weeks. I've been in and out with u/s for the past 3 weeks - at one point I had two SCHs and they've now combined into one large one that seems to be growing. Two days ago it was 4 cm and today (I went in after a large bleed last night) it had grown to 6cm. Doc put me on strict bed rest for the next week until my next u/s to see if it helps any and though the baby seems to be hanging strong, I'm still on a "wait and see" approach. If the bleed continues to grow, it could interfere with the baby.

With each major bleed, I get intense cramping (similar to what I experienced in the early stages of my last m/c). I'll admit it's very disheartening. Just looking to vent and learn from others' experiences. Best of luck to everyone.


----------



## alissa_suggie

I am now 7 weeks and 3 days according to the OB. I have been bleeding off and on since week 5. I was diagnosed with a large SCH week 6 (after believing for 3 days that we had lost the baby) and have had 2 large red bleeds since. The SCH is measuring around 5.2 x 3.3 x 3.2 (very large according to the ultrasound tech and the OB) I am on bed rest and doing VERY little. I am also a type 1 diabetic (A1c around 7). I had my 3rd ultrasound yesterday and the heartbeat was at 150 (up from 105 the prior week), they said the fetal pole is growing well and aside from the gestational sac being misshapen due to the SCH, the baby seems to be developing fine. What concerns me is that the OB told me yesterday that there seems to be some material in my yolk sac which could indicate some genetic defects but that we really won't be able to tell anything until the scans we can do at 11 weeks. She really didn't tell me any more information than that and I can't find ANYTHING (aside from it being an "ominous sign for a pregnancy") anywhere online. My OB has not been the most reassuring person in the world and seems to be acting as though if I lose the baby, I lose the baby. She doesn't seem real interested in doing everything that we are able to do to save the pregnancy. I have read that some of you on here have also had this experience. As if the bleeding wasn't scary enough, plus the concerns from being diabetic, now I have this to contend with and cannot find any information anywhere. I have read some on the baby's bowels having echogenic material from swallowing blood from the SCH, but can't find anything about it being in the yolk sac. This is my first pregnancy and this baby couldn't be more wanted. My husband and I are so excited but I am also just terrified at this point. Has anyone else ever heard of this?


----------



## Joyfulmomma

Just updating everyone to let them know we lost the baby this morning.:nope:


----------



## babyblueskye

Joyfulmomma said:


> Just updating everyone to let them know we lost the baby this morning.:nope:

Thats terrible news :( so sorry to hear that x x x


----------



## Katie_Anne

Hi,

How does everyone get past (or even just deal with day to day) the fear of losing your child? It was scary in the first tri but now with a SCH and increased risk I'm just convinced all the time that my baby is no longer alive even though I don't really have a reason to think that because all my scans so far have been great and the bleeding is slowing down (finally after almost 4 weeks!)

Katie


----------



## babyblueskye

Katie_Anne said:


> Hi,
> 
> How does everyone get past (or even just deal with day to day) the fear of losing your child? It was scary in the first tri but now with a SCH and increased risk I'm just convinced all the time that my baby is no longer alive even though I don't really have a reason to think that because all my scans so far have been great and the bleeding is slowing down (finally after almost 4 weeks!)
> 
> Katie


No idea tbh I think about it all the time, i guess you wont really get past it untill its gone :( then you'll probably still worry that it could come back.
Although i have a 2 yr old to look after and she keeps me busy i think that helps a bit so try keep yourself busy by inviting friends round or do things where you dont have to walk move around too much x x x


----------



## mommyoftwo84

Hi Katie Anne
At first its all i could think of, but with two little ones I couldnt keep focusing on it. Now I find I am not as attached to this baby as i was my girls at the same point along. dont get me wrong, i love this baby and would be devestatedif something happened, but i find i am not thinking about the baby much. I refuse to by anything yet until i hear some positive news. Not saying this is healthy, just the way i deal.


----------



## Katie_Anne

Yes, I think it would be easier to deal if I had other children to look after... as it is I'm home all day on my own (with the dog). We have just moved house so I have unpacking to do but can only do a little bit at a time obviously so it's a slow process and not enough to keep me occupied. I'm going to try today to get stuck into reading a book and doing the cross stitch I started for the baby's room... I guess there's not much I can do but take each moment as it comes and hope and pray! It's such a scary situation to be in! Not a great first pregnancy (not how I imagined it would be anyway!) :(


----------



## 49heather

Hey ladies,

Has anyone stopped bleeding, but told their SCH is still there? Anyone this far along with such a large SCH still?

I am 22 wks 4 days today and haven't bled for 3 weeks. Previously I had two big bleeds, and spotted on and off up until 3 weeks ago when the bleeding stopped. I for sure thought my SCH was going away, but I had a scan yesterday and the doctor said my SCH was still there and still at 9cm. It hasn't even shrunk despite the bleeding has stopped! So frustrating. I for sure thought no bleeding meant the hemorrhage was healing!


----------



## babyblueskye

49heather said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> Has anyone stopped bleeding, but told their SCH is still there? Anyone this far along with such a large SCH still?
> 
> I am 22 wks 4 days today and haven't bled for 3 weeks. Previously I had two big bleeds, and spotted on and off up until 3 weeks ago when the bleeding stopped. I for sure thought my SCH was going away, but I had a scan yesterday and the doctor said my SCH was still there and still at 9cm. It hasn't even shrunk despite the bleeding has stopped! So frustrating. I for sure thought no bleeding meant the hemorrhage was healing!

Hello Heather, 
My SCH Is also around 9cm and i've only had it since 13 weeks I only bled for 1 week, I am now 15 week and haven't bled for a week :) I have a scan tomorrow to see whats going on so will let you know :s 
maybe they are just seeing old blood from your SCH and hopefully that is helping it heal?? kind of like a scab maybe?? 

So nervous about my scan tomorrow because it seems these SCH's are hard to get rid of and i have also got my hopes up that it is healing since there has been no more blood, reading back on these posts it seems that SCH last alot longer than expected so maybe i should try get use to the idea that it may be around for a while longer :dohh: just can't wait to be at a safe place in this pregnancy :)


----------



## 49heather

Thanks for responding. Good luck tomorrow! 

The doctor did say my hemorrhage looks a lot more contained even though it is still "huge" (they keep referring to it as that! wouldn't be my choice of words to use with a patient!). He told me he thought I was going to miscarry when he saw me 6 weeks ago due to the size of my hemorrhage, but that I haven't and that my baby is still progressing on track this is a good sign. 

I hate that I feel fine, but just can't do anything. The waiting is killing me!


----------



## Bubs3 due Oct

Hi ladies...

Just a question, has anyone's sch shrunk and then got bigger out of nowhere? Or has it slowly gotten smaller and the body absorbed it? I'm just worried about my sch getting bigger out of nowhere what are the odds? 

Thanks ladies :hugs:


----------



## 49heather

My SCH started at 3cm at 10 weeks, grew to 6 cm at 12 weeks, then 9cm at 14 weeks and has stayed at 9cm for 6 weeks now.


----------



## Bubs3 due Oct

49heather said:


> My SCH started at 3cm at 10 weeks, grew to 6 cm at 12 weeks, then 9cm at 14 weeks and has stayed at 9cm for 6 weeks now.

That's reassuring to know an it's great it's gone down and stayed that way. So your 20 weeks? How are you feeling?


----------



## 49heather

Sorry, I meant stayed at 9cm for 8 weeks now. I am 22 weeks along. I feel fine! I occasionally get cramps if I move too much, but other than that I feel normal. Have another u/s in 3 weeks, as always, am anxious to see what is going on!


----------



## Lesleigh21

Hey ladies, just updating to let you know I have my next ultrasound this coming Friday (29th) I haven't had any more red bleeding in a very long time, almost 3 weeks, i've had some discharge some ranges from white to a nasty brownish color, yuck! lol I had a vanishing twin i posted a pic of my ultrasound a couple pages back, the 2nd baby was still in there but had no heartbeat :( im currently 10+4 and i just have a feeling everything will be okay! forgot who posted about how do you go day to day in dear of losing your baby, I dont let the thought get to me though i know its very possible! my SCH is really close to my healthy baby's sac, I had a lot of compilation's with my daughter (she's almost 9 months) and I ended up being induced at 41 weeks with her, so i have high hopes that this one will have the same outcome though this time its much harder and scarier, i wish all of you the best of luck and ill update again on Friday! btw my SCH was 6cmx4cm


----------



## babyblueskye

49heather said:


> Thanks for responding. Good luck tomorrow!
> 
> The doctor did say my hemorrhage looks a lot more contained even though it is still "huge" (they keep referring to it as that! wouldn't be my choice of words to use with a patient!). He told me he thought I was going to miscarry when he saw me 6 weeks ago due to the size of my hemorrhage, but that I haven't and that my baby is still progressing on track this is a good sign.
> 
> I hate that I feel fine, but just can't do anything. The waiting is killing me!

Thank you :)

Can't believe they are calling your SCH huge thats so nasty, maybe you should say to him not to call it huge? or complain? cuz scaring you isn't going to help the situation at all. My midwife said my SCH was a substantial size when mine was 9cm :s which is still scary but not as bad as huge.


Well my SCH is also still there which is horrible, its right next to the placenta and looks really big going round the sack, i have a photo i will upload to show u.
BUT its has got smaller or maybe just squashed as the baby is getting bigger it has gone from 9cm down to 6cm.
The midwife said theres still a big chance i'll bleed again and that totally scares the hell out of me.
I have another scan on the 17th april which seems like forever away but if i bleed or anything they will book me one sooner :)
Will put photos up when i find my memory card. :flower:


----------



## babyblueskye

OK so here are my 15 weeks scan pics, on 1 i have drawn around the SCH in red and the placenta in green so you can see better.

Does anyone else have a SCH like this so close to the placenta??? 
:flower:
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0022.jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 26


----------



## 49heather

Mine is in just about the same position as yours. I will get one of my u/s photos and upload it in a bit to show you.


----------



## babyblueskye

49heather said:


> Mine is in just about the same position as yours. I will get one of my u/s photos and upload it in a bit to show you.

Thanks :)
so scary it being so close to the placenta isn't it, i really hope i make it as far as you, im sure i will but theres always that horrible doubt x


----------



## Katie_Anne

Bubs3 due oct & Heather49 -

My Haemorrhage fluctuates in size here and there (between 5cm and 8cm across three scans between wk13 & wk17) but they say it's 'no significant change' because I think from scan to scan and sono tech to sono tech the measurements are going to be a little different and are never perfect. I've bled on and off for a month and I cramp at times too and it's very scary but bub is growing fine. They say the clot os opposite side to placenta which is good but that the clot looks quite 'dried up' and old blood so it's just 'stable' I guess. I just bleed and cramp if i aggravate it in some way. 

Now I am told I have normal-low amniotic fluid... had anyone else had this WITHOUT having a leak at all? I am wondering if perhaps I am just dehydrated? Hopefully water and more couch rest will help?


----------



## babyblueskye

Started bleedng again today booooo!


----------



## ginny83

Well I started getting some brown tinged cm 2 days ago and it went a bit redder yesterday. I saw a doctor and they've arranged for me to have an ultrasound on Monday to check what's going on, but they basically said they're nothing they can do anyway...

I haven't had anymore today, so i'm hoping that's a good sign!


----------



## Dana_Scully

Wow I'm so happy I found this group! I was told 9 days ago that I had a large hematoma and that it would bleed out. I keep bleeding on and off, red blood turns brown, and then it starts all over again. I keep checking my bub with my doppler to make sure he's alright. How long does it take for a big hematoma to bleed out? Does it refill itself? It sure feels like it. The red blood comes in gushes, sometimes twice a day. I notice I bleed when I eat a large meal or feel bloated. After 4 ultrasounds, my doctor said it was fine for me to return to work. I'm still really nervous about all that bleeding. I just HATE seeing blood :( I go all shaky every time. 

Am I the only one bleeding so often?


----------



## Dana_Scully

Anyone? :(


----------



## NewDad39

HI Dana,
Sorry to hear that you have to deal with this issue. My wife had to deal with this. She had a major bleed at around 11w. We went to the ER where they could not tetll us what was causing the bleed. The next day, we called our OB and went for an ultrasound. They found the SCH and it was about 4 CM. They also found she had placenta previa. They put my wife on pelvic rest. No sex, no work outs, no lifting anything over 5#'s. While she did not have any red bleeding, she kepts getting brown old blood spotting for over 3 weeks. Two weeks after that we went for another scan and found out the SCH got bigger to 7cm. Again, we were told to stick with the pelvic rest and everything we have been doing and drink lots and lots and lots of water. We had a minor bleeding episode that was not bad. few days after that, we went for another scan and found out the SCH was gone and the placenta previa was resolved.
The most important thing for sure is to listen your doctor's instruction, rest as much as you can and drink as much water as you can. Good luck


----------



## Dana_Scully

Thanks new dad. It gives me hope that it will go away.


----------



## babyblueskye

ginny83 said:


> Well I started getting some brown tinged cm 2 days ago and it went a bit redder yesterday. I saw a doctor and they've arranged for me to have an ultrasound on Monday to check what's going on, but they basically said they're nothing they can do anyway...
> 
> I haven't had anymore today, so i'm hoping that's a good sign!


Good luck for your scan tomorrow hope everything is ok x x x


Dana- It seems everyones SCH are vaguely different, i've read about women bleeding red constantly for months and still having a healthy full term baby and some women dont have much blood yet lose the baby.
I really hope this is just your bodys way of healing itself x x x


----------



## Jelebi

Was diagnosed with a small hematoma around 6.9 weeks (about 2cm). So initially I said, that's great... small is good.
But I have been spotting since 5 weeks and I am now 9 weeks and the spotting comes and goes and while I try to be positive, it's really tough at times when you see pink on the toilet paper.

I was hoping that if it's a small hematoma, it would have bled out by now? :(
If we have intercourse, the pink comes back... so I try my best to refrain from that, but it's challenging, because I miss my husband.

Trying to stay positive. *sigh*


----------



## babyblueskye

Jelebi said:


> Was diagnosed with a small hematoma around 6.9 weeks (about 2cm). So initially I said, that's great... small is good.
> But I have been spotting since 5 weeks and I am now 9 weeks and the spotting comes and goes and while I try to be positive, it's really tough at times when you see pink on the toilet paper.
> 
> I was hoping that if it's a small hematoma, it would have bled out by now? :(
> If we have intercourse, the pink comes back... so I try my best to refrain from that, but it's challenging, because I miss my husband.
> 
> Trying to stay positive. *sigh*

Just so you know, sex is usually a big no no when you have an SCH as it can cause the SCH to grow even orgasums are a no no.

Do you know when your next scan is? I hope the SCH has got smaller or maybe even gone all together :hugs: goodluck x x x


----------



## NewDad39

I second what Babyblue said, please refrain from having sex until your SCH is gone. The more you having sex, the more you are doing damage. Please check with your OB and follow his/her instructions. We did for sure and now, we are SCH free.


----------



## lossiemommie

Hi. I am currently expecting again after having an SCH loss of our baby girl at 21 weeks 4 months ago, and I know that I had undiagnosed SCH's in the previous two pregnancies. I was wondering if anyone has any suggestions as to natural supplements that will aid in strengthening my uterine lining. I've heard about vitamin c, red raspberry tea...any others? Thanks ahead of time!


----------



## NewDad39

Lockzie and Goodluckbear are you ladies still on here? Hope you are doing well and everything is good with the girls


----------



## ginny83

my ultrasound on Monday went really well. Bubs is looking great. I still have the SCH, but I think it measured roughly the same size - so I'm happy it hasn't gotten bigger. I also haven't had any more spotting.

My next ultrasound is my 12 week one, which is about 3 weeks away. 

Feeling a bit better about everything and have my fingers crossed it will be smaller next time.


----------



## mommyoftwo84

Thats awesome Ginny! I hope the good news keeps up for you!! I go for my 12 wk scan nxt tuesday and am worried. I am not quite sure why I am so scared though. I haven't had any bleeding for 4 wks now and have really bad morning sickness which the dr told me is a good sign. I guess we will never feel comfortable until the Drs say our SCHs are gone!


----------



## Goodluckbear

Well, we did the 20 week ultrasound. Baby is fine which is a huge relief. But clot is still there although it was really stretched out and thin. They didn't even measure the size this time because according to their description, it's 'insignificant'... But to me... It's still there!!! They said that if it wasnt known that I had an sch, it won't even show up in the scan or report. I have another scan scheduled later this month, hopefully the clot will not be visible then.

MommyofTwo84 - my dr told me the same thing. Strong morning sickness shows a strong pregnancy. Try to eat when you can and listen to your body. I later realized that the foods that made me sick were the ones I shouldn't take. It's weird but it works!


----------



## mommyoftwo84

Thats awesome news Goodluckbear!! Congrats! and my fingers are crossed fro yuor next scan!


----------



## NewDad39

Glad to hear the good news Goodluckbear. I know how you feel though, I think we all will relax when we are holding our babies in our hands.


----------



## babyblueskye

Ginny - thats great news that it hasn't got bigger, hopefully they'll say its smaller at your next scan :)

mommyoftwo - good luck on your scan on tuesday hope the SCH has gone or shrunk lots :hugs:

Goodluckbear - Can't wait for your next scan/update I hope this is the end of SCH for you so you can enjoy the rest of your pregnancy without all this worry, best of luck :flower:

I have a scan on the 16th april :happydance: i'll be 18 weeks so kinda hoping they will let me have a peek between bubas legs :thumbup: Its so horrible being too nervouse to enjoy getting a scan they use to be such a joyfull exciting time seeing the baby but now i just worry about what they might find, BUT i am excited this time as i can't wait to findout if baby is a boy or girl :happydance: so just trying to think of that more than thinkin about the SCH :wacko:
I had the tiniest bit of blood in the past 3 weeks and at my last scan after i lost my twin 3 weeks ago which caused the SCH they said the SCH had shrunk by 3cm so i am hoping that its still shrinking :thumbup:

Wishing you all the best :hugs:


----------



## gopali7

Hello All: I am writing my story because I have spent every day for 6 months looking for hope from other people's experiences. So, now that I am blessed with a healthy baby boy, it is my turn to be thankful and keep the thread of hope alive for all of you.
After an early miscarriage, I was pregnant again and felt relieved after the first trimester passed without any event and finally felt happy enough to share the news with the world. But, right around 13 weeks, I started bleeding profusely one night and at the ER everyone, everyone except an elderly nurse, thought a miscarriage was imminent. The ultrasound showed, to everyone's surprise, the baby was moving fine, but I continued to bleed heavily - enough that they had to change my clothes and bed sheets despite I was wearing an over-night pad. We were asked to spend the entire night at the ER as they were still sure that I was about to have a miscarriage and late miscarriage would imply blood loss. By next morning the bleeding slowed, but was still there and the next ultrasound also showed that the baby was ok. That elderly nurse (I still believe she was my angel) told me that many years ago she had the same thing, everyone thought she didn't have the baby anymore. and 9 months later she had a healthy baby boy who now has his own kids. Her story gave me the ray of hope I desperately needed. Our doctor said this was SCH, explained that nothing we could do, just go about with our lives. Next day bleeding stopped after becoming brown, but came back the very next day. I and my husband were devastated.

At that point we tried to get an appointment with a specialist and I just managed to get a one-time appointment as he was full. After they did my ultrasound, he and his group found my case to be so serious, rare and academically interesting, that they took me in. Apparently I had one of the largest clots they had seen, and its shape was also unusual. I kept bleeding everyday, somedays bright red overflowing my clothes, other days dark brown. Worst were those days when I would not bleed at all for a day or two, and then the blood will come back.

Subdequesnt weekly visits, weeks 14-20 showed no improvements of the clot. This doctor had put me in strict bed rest - I was even scared to sneeze or laugh. He explained that scientifically there is no proof that bed rest makes a difference, but this was his opinion. It gave me some control over the situation, I could make sure that I don't move unless I was going to the bathroom.

The doctor explained that we were reaching a point where the baby was growing enough such that if the clot didn't dissolve, the clot would break the sack and the baby would not survive even if he was growing perfectly. In the mean time we have been visiting ER on days when I would bleed too much. And then came the 22nd week, and first sign that the clot was much smaller from 2 weeks ago. And by 24th week, it disappeared!

Despite all the other concerns about placenta privia, premature delivery, etc over the next 3 months, I went full term and delivered our first child.

So, whoever is reading my post out there, hang on to hope. Just be hopeful and optimistic - the body does wonders sometimes. I wish you the very best.


----------



## lockzie

Hi all

Yes I am still popping in on the group. I hope everyone is well and their hematomas are reducing in size.

I went for my 20 week scan on Tueday this week...... she was being a little monkey and have to go back next Friday as the couldnt get to see the heart clearly enough to do all the checks. Other than that the measurements were fine. There was no evidence of the hematoma :happydance:
I did learn in a copy letter from my consultant to my gp that a significant proportion of my placenta had been lifted from the base due to the hematoma, I wasnt aware that so much had been lifted. I guess at that time the "amnio saga" was at the forefront. The 20 scan showed that the placenta was fine too.
I saw my consultant yesterday who was please with my progress and I dont need to see him until I have a growth scan at 28 weeks and another at 33 weeks. He wants to do growth scans due to all the complications. I will have a c-section between 38 and 39 weeks

I am sending lots of hematoma reducing magic to you all xx :hugs:


There may be letters missing - keyboard is playing up - need some new batteries I think :-/


----------



## mommyoftwo84

Thats awsome Lockzie! I am so happy to hear you have great news!


----------



## NewDad39

Hi Lockzie, It is good to hear good news from you. We had our anatomy scan yesterday and our little girl was perfect, all the measurements were on track and she was all over the place. The only concern the Doctor had was that they noticed some blood in her bowels. She thought maybe the baby swallowed some blood from the SCH. She did mention this could be a soft marker for DS or CF. Since we did our NT scan and it was perfect and all the bone measurements are great, she was not worried about DS. We did a blood test yesterday to rule out CF or any infections the baby might have. So we are hopping and praying it is just blood from the SCH or worst a minor infection that can be cured with antibiotics.


----------



## lockzie

These little ones of ours are sure sent to try us!! 

NewDad39 - I hope everything is is clear with the blood results, how long do you have to wait for the results? I wonder what it is like to have a straight forward precnancy!!! Will keep checking for an update from you xx :hugs:

Goodluckbear - So pleased to hear your scan was good and that your hematoma is insignificant........ that is fab news. I am sure there will be no sign of it by your next scan xx :thumbup:

mommyoftwo84 - Thank you for your good wishes, I hope your hematona has gone by your next scan xx :flower:


----------



## Goodluckbear

Lockzie - That is wonderful news! Hope you have a healthy, happy and uneventful pregnancy from now on. 

Newdad - it's probably echogenic bowels. Apparently it is common with sch and not at all harmful to baby. Fx the tests results are ok!


----------



## veev

Hi, I have a large SCH, at 8 weeks I started bleeding, it was so heavy I had to stay in hospital the docotors said I was having a mc but a heartbeat was still there the following day, I am 10w 6 days now the hematoma keeps changing in size but the doctor has said that due to blood movement and uterine shape changes it will seem to change in size.


----------



## veev

Hi I have a large sch the bleeding was awful at 8 weeks, big clots etc.. I am 10 weeks now and still have the sch and brown discharge, how is your condition I am so worried everyday!


----------



## NewDad39

Hi Lockzie and Goodluckbear.. We are hopping the blood is from the SCH for sure. We are still waiting on the blood tests to come back. We might not know till Monday or Tuesday since it is almost the weekend. 
The thing is the DR who told us the news was the same DR who said my wife might miscarry because of the SCH earlier. The minutes she walked into the door, I knew she is gonna say something is not right. I call her DR Doom :haha:.
So the wait is on for now until the blood work comes back. I am hopeful it is something minor and it will go like the SCH went bah bye :haha: . I will keep you all updated for sure


----------



## babyblueskye

lockzie - I am sooo happy for you :) Hope you have a wonderful pregnancy from now on x x x


----------



## NewDad39

veev, sorry you had to deal with this. I know it is nerve wrecking for sure. If you read my posts, loczie and Goodluckbear, you should have a good idea of what we went/going through. I would start reading with post 189 or so. Most important thing, is to listen to your DR, take it easy, do not lift anything heavey, stay away from vaginal sex, tampans, and drink lots and lots and lots of water and rest as much as you can. Good luck


----------



## babyblueskye

Veev - it is very worrying as you have no control over it at all and a mother wants to protect her baby no matter what so you will find it hard not to worry as long as the SCH is there.
Best thing to do would be write down a list of things you want to know and ask your Dr as many questions as you can and get as much advice from him/her as possible :)

I've read this thread from the beginning and all of the posts are really interesting i have definitely learnt alot from them, some women bleed for months and months bright red and go on to have healthy full term babies but some dont bleed much at all and lose the baby and vise versa, It just seems like its a waiting game to see what happens.

I know lots of women on here have gone on to have healthy babies and lots of those women went on a pretty strict bed rest whilst the SCH was still around. 
I think bed rest has definitely helped with my bleeding and i notice if i am very active one day im likely to bleed the next so just try keep off your feet and relax if you can.

I hope things get better for you, keep us updated x x x


----------



## Dana_Scully

More bleeding :( It's been 16 days that I've started bleeding. Now it's gooey brown with bits in it (TMI) and my tummy hurts, like I got punched or something. I'm going to see my nurse next wednesday, seems an eternity away :( Did anyone else bleed for so long? I keep bleeding red and brown everyday.


----------



## babyblueskye

Dana_Scully said:


> More bleeding :( It's been 16 days that I've started bleeding. Now it's gooey brown with bits in it (TMI) and my tummy hurts, like I got punched or something. I'm going to see my nurse next wednesday, seems an eternity away :( Did anyone else bleed for so long? I keep bleeding red and brown everyday.

I haven't bled 16 days straight before but i've read on here about some women who bleed for months, i have been getting bad stomach pains like i've been punched aswell and i started to bleed again this morning.

Good luck at your appointment :hugs:


----------



## Dana_Scully

babyblueskye said:


> Dana_Scully said:
> 
> 
> More bleeding :( It's been 16 days that I've started bleeding. Now it's gooey brown with bits in it (TMI) and my tummy hurts, like I got punched or something. I'm going to see my nurse next wednesday, seems an eternity away :( Did anyone else bleed for so long? I keep bleeding red and brown everyday.
> 
> I haven't bled 16 days straight before but i've read on here about some women who bleed for months, i have been getting bad stomach pains like i've been punched aswell and i started to bleed again this morning.
> 
> Good luck at your appointment :hugs:Click to expand...

Aww I'm sorry you're bleeding again :( Is it a lot? Nowadays I get about a spoonful of red blood, then just brown blood. But yesturday night and today it was horrible, all brown blood just kept coming. *shudders*


----------



## lockzie

Dana_Scully said:


> More bleeding :( It's been 16 days that I've started bleeding. Now it's gooey brown with bits in it (TMI) and my tummy hurts, like I got punched or something. I'm going to see my nurse next wednesday, seems an eternity away :( Did anyone else bleed for so long? I keep bleeding red and brown everyday.

 
I bled every day from 7 weeks until 16+ weeks. Sometimes I had really heavy bleeding, sometimes huge gushes of red blood with clots but mostly this brown blood with change to many different shades of brown.
I guess, its something that you will need to get used to if you have a SCH xx :hugs:


----------



## babyblueskye

Dana_Scully said:


> babyblueskye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dana_Scully said:
> 
> 
> More bleeding :( It's been 16 days that I've started bleeding. Now it's gooey brown with bits in it (TMI) and my tummy hurts, like I got punched or something. I'm going to see my nurse next wednesday, seems an eternity away :( Did anyone else bleed for so long? I keep bleeding red and brown everyday.
> 
> I haven't bled 16 days straight before but i've read on here about some women who bleed for months, i have been getting bad stomach pains like i've been punched aswell and i started to bleed again this morning.
> 
> Good luck at your appointment :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Aww I'm sorry you're bleeding again :( Is it a lot? Nowadays I get about a spoonful of red blood, then just brown blood. But yesturday night and today
> it was horrible, all brown blood just kept coming. *shudders*Click to expand...


My bleeding sounds same as yours spoonful of red blood, then just brown blood for about 4-7 days usually.

Sorry to hear about all the brown blood you've been getting i was just as scared when i had my 1st bleed as it was the worst i've had, I remember the horrible feeling every time i went to the toilet and saw all the blood i couldn't shake the feeling that i was losing the baby.

Brown blood is usually a goodish sign as its your body getting rid of the old blood.
I hope Lockiez's reply brings you comfort that even though some people bleed lots baby is still perfect and healthy :) 
But im pretty sure the worry never goes away :( bleeding while pregnant will always be scary 
x x x


----------



## StaceeG

Hello Ladies,

I'm relieved I ran onto your group. Like a lot of you, after getting home from the ER I Google'd SCH and got 'some' info, but I don't know what to expect and if I'm going to miscarry, deliver early, or have a healthy baby. 

A couple of days ago I was talking with a friend when I felt a warm gush and I went to the bathroom and it was blood and some clots... OMG'sh! It was a weekend in our little town so I had my husband take me to the ER. I was prepared for the worst and couldn't even look at the ultrasound until the tech said the baby looked good. I was relieved and started to have some hope that this was all a big nightmare. When I talked with the doc she said my dx was SCH and that most women have good outcomes, etc, etc,... bedrest, etc. Then as I was getting discharged, I started to feel warm leaking again and I expected to see a bunch of blood but it was more watery just tinged with blood.... I just knew my membranes had ruptured.... they did the test and it came out positive for amniotic fluid and knowing that I was only 13 weeks that this was the end. The doc said that there could be a false positive on the fluid test and to do another u/s to measure fluid. During the 45 min wait unit I had the u/s I prepared myself for a d&c and that I would loose the baby....I knew it was over. :cry: Then, when I had the ultrasound everything looked the same... the water was the same, etc... so I had some hope return... the tech told me it could have been some water that was in the sac of the clot (or something like that) and that the membranes were still intact and not leaking. So the doc pretty much told me that they wanted to give this baby a chance and they didn't want to terminate because of the small chance that my membranes weren't leaking. They told me that I'd have to go home and either wait for cramping/bleeding/miscarriage... or the possibility that things would get better, etc. So it was either go home and wait for your baby to die or continue bedrest for the duration of your pregnancy and hope for the best. So, I know that there are many good endings even with this diagnosis... my only wild card is if my sac is leaking. I don't have any more fluid coming out and I just have brown blood... just a little, like the last day of your period. 

Thanks for reading this long post... I just have a couple questions... I'm going to ask my ob in two days, but I thought I'd ask you too. 1. I'm on complete bedrest.... only supposed to leave the bed to go to the bathroom and for doc visits. Can I sit up in bed? There's so much stuff I could work on the computer but laying down trying to work isn't going to work. 2. Has anybody else experienced leaking fluid this early and made it to a healthy delivery? 

Thanks everybody! Have a good easter!


----------



## NewDad39

Hi StaceeG.. I am sorry to hear you have to go through this issue. It is not fun for sure and scary. My wife dealt with SCH and we were able to recover from it. We did not have the issue you are having with the amnio fluid leaking. The advice we got from our OB and was to rest, rest, rest, and more rest. Also, to drink lots and lots and lots of water as water would help keep you hydrated and will prevent your uterus from cramping. My wife was on pelvic rest and not bed rest. I found this link for you that might help you with total bed rest: https://www.americanpregnancy.org/pregnancycomplications/bedrest.html.
Also, make sure you stay away from sex or inserting anything down there like tampons. As soon as you can, call your OB and visit them as they will want to keep a close eye on your SCH until it is resolved. Please let me know if you have any questions. I hope all goes well for you and good luck


----------



## Katie_Anne

lockzie & Goodluckbear- wonderful to hear that your SCH's are improving/non-existant! I hope things stay that way for you both!!

NewDad39 - I hope your test results come back ok! My sis-in-law was in the same situation as you but were told their baby had best case T21 worst case would die from 'echo syndrome' but then she was a perfectly healthy little girl now two years old! So I'm hoping for the same for you guys!

Dana_Scully & Babybluesky - hang in there, it's horrible to see the blood every day and I felt so down and worried and depressed but I kept trying to tell myself 'out is better than in' because it's my body getting rid of the blood and making more room for my growing baby! Still horrible and scary... just take one day at a time and try to find some relaxing things to occupy your mind or practise your breathing!

StaceeG- Sorry to hear you're now in the club! I'm not on bedrest but like newdad39's wife, pelvic rest. And I've even had to move house while on pelvic rest! Nightmare! I have had a SCH since week 13 and now am at wk19. No change in SCH but had bleeding for around 3 weeks. It's stopped now but last scan showed low fluid. I didn't notice any leaks or anything so they aren't sure why it's low. I'm just drinking LOTS trying to take it easy and eating watermelon and hoping my fluid levels come back up. I think lockzie has had some problems with low fluid/leak after amnio so maybe go back and find her posts... she is doing really well now. You most definitely can make it to a healthy delivery! 

Veev- I hope everything goes ok for you - it is scary but take heart that a lot of us are having positive outcomes and almost all women with SCH have a beautifully healthy baby at the end!

I'll check back in on Friday after my 20wk scan and first OB appointment (yes, in AUS and we only get midwives/nurses until we get past 'early pregnancy' even with such bad complications as there's 'nothing they can do'!! grrrr!!) anyway, no whinging... just be glad I've made it to halfway... only a few more weeks and my precious little girl could survive in the big wide world!!!


----------



## babyblueskye

Katie_Anne Im so glad you've made it to 20 weeks :) you're in the safe zone hehe I can't wait to get there too!
I hope your scan shows a healthy baby with little or no SCH, are you finding out the sex? good luck cant wait for the update x x x


----------



## babyblueskye

StaceeG said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> I'm relieved I ran onto your group. Like a lot of you, after getting home from the ER I Google'd SCH and got 'some' info, but I don't know what to expect and if I'm going to miscarry, deliver early, or have a healthy baby.
> 
> A couple of days ago I was talking with a friend when I felt a warm gush and I went to the bathroom and it was blood and some clots... OMG'sh! It was a weekend in our little town so I had my husband take me to the ER. I was prepared for the worst and couldn't even look at the ultrasound until the tech said the baby looked good. I was relieved and started to have some hope that this was all a big nightmare. When I talked with the doc she said my dx was SCH and that most women have good outcomes, etc, etc,... bedrest, etc. Then as I was getting discharged, I started to feel warm leaking again and I expected to see a bunch of blood but it was more watery just tinged with blood.... I just knew my membranes had ruptured.... they did the test and it came out positive for amniotic fluid and knowing that I was only 13 weeks that this was the end. The doc said that there could be a false positive on the fluid test and to do another u/s to measure fluid. During the 45 min wait unit I had the u/s I prepared myself for a d&c and that I would loose the baby....I knew it was over. :cry: Then, when I had the ultrasound everything looked the same... the water was the same, etc... so I had some hope return... the tech told me it could have been some water that was in the sac of the clot (or something like that) and that the membranes were still intact and not leaking. So the doc pretty much told me that they wanted to give this baby a chance and they didn't want to terminate because of the small chance that my membranes weren't leaking. They told me that I'd have to go home and either wait for cramping/bleeding/miscarriage... or the possibility that things would get better, etc. So it was either go home and wait for your baby to die or continue bedrest for the duration of your pregnancy and hope for the best. So, I know that there are many good endings even with this diagnosis... my only wild card is if my sac is leaking. I don't have any more fluid coming out and I just have brown blood... just a little, like the last day of your period.
> 
> Thanks for reading this long post... I just have a couple questions... I'm going to ask my ob in two days, but I thought I'd ask you too. 1. I'm on complete bedrest.... only supposed to leave the bed to go to the bathroom and for doc visits. Can I sit up in bed? There's so much stuff I could work on the computer but laying down trying to work isn't going to work. 2. Has anybody else experienced leaking fluid this early and made it to a healthy delivery?
> 
> Thanks everybody! Have a good easter!

Hello :)

I'll explain my story as it sounds very similar to yours.

I found out i had a vanishing twin/2 sac's 1 with healthy baby and 1 that was empty at an emergancy ultrasound @ 8 weeks and the other (empty) sack was there at the 10 week scan also then it couldn't be seen at my 12 week scan and i was super happy (If you only had a 12 week scan then they may not have seen yours too??)

Then @ 13 weeks I started bleeding and losing lots of amniotic fluid, a scan the next day showed a health baby and a SCH also babies fluid levels were great so that reasured me it was the vanishing twin that had came out.

Losing blood along with fluid is so scary i felt the same as you at the time I was sure it was the end of my pregnancy, was the worst feeling ever.

I am now 17 weeks :) and i have had the odd little bleed but it doesn't last longer than 4 or 5 days.

Im on couch rest as i have a 2 yr old to look after but we sit and watch movies/draw/paint/sing songs or i go sit in the garden with her so she can play on her slide :) I just don't pick her up at all or do much walking or house work.

Hope you get lots of rest and keep us updated, wishing you all the best 
x x x


----------



## lockzie

Just checking in to see if NewDad39 has heard news of results yet, been thinking of you xx :hugs:


----------



## NewDad39

Hi Lockzie, thank you very much for your message, I really appreciate it. I have not heard back yet. I am hopping I will today. I will call the doctor office and find out. I will keep you updated


----------



## NewDad39

Hi Lockzie.. I called the doctor office and got the not so good news :cry:. While the news was not good, it was not bad either I guess. We are still waiting on the CF test results. The other test results (CMV, Taxoblasmosis (sp)) came back old positive :cry: . This means my wife was exposed to the CMV virus and Taxo before getting pregnant which is better than to have gotten those after getting pregnant. The nurse sounded positive but she stressed that we have to wait till the doctor revies the result tomorrow when she come back from vacation. Depending on what she decided, we might have to do further testing and I am guessing we might have to do an amnio to make sure the infections did not get to the baby.
Of course I made the mistake of googling CMV which is more dangerous than taxo since it it is a viral infection and not bacterial like taxo which can be treated with antibiotics. The statistics are on our side for sure but still it is nerve wrecking for sure having to deal with this knowing all the complications which can result from this. 
I just have to be hopeful and pray that our baby girl would be fine. I know God works miracles for sure :hugs:.
I will keep you updated for sure.


----------



## lockzie

NewDad39 

I am so sorry to hear that you didnt receive the news you were hoping for. I guess you will have to see what your doctor says tomorrow, hopefully he/she will be able to alleviate some of your worries and stresses. Google is the worst thing to do, especially when looking to find out medical information, it just scares the life out of you!! (being polite)
I think I said in a previous post, pregnancy seem to be about always waiting for something, for some of us it is one thing after another!
I know I had a tough time with my amnio, if I was asked would I ever have another, I would do, for piece of mind and preparation. The actual procedure doesnt hurt what so ever and is over in less than a minute. Just make sure of total rest afterwards....... I'm sure you know the drill by now!!

You both have been so strong with this pregnancy, keep going and keep positive. I am sure all will turn out just fine 

Hope all goes well with the doctors tomorrow xx :hugs:


----------



## NewDad39

Thank you Lockzie very much for your positove words and thoughts. I agree, it is all about the waiting game now and trying to avoid any curve balls thrown at us. We just have to wait and put our faith in God as he will for sure take care of us regardless of the outcome. I will keep you all updated for sure


----------



## mommyoftwo84

NewDad- I wish you luck and my fingers are crossed for you to recieve the results you want! I agree we have to put our faith and our babies in God's hands.

I had my ultrasound today. While i was waiting i read over the papers and noticed while they said the hematoma had been upgraded to severe last time, there were no measurements. So i am curious to how they will know whether or not it grew or shrank when they have nothing but the original measurements to compare to! But I seen my beautiful little baby, Heart rate 161. So if you believe the old wives tales then its a girl lol Oh my that would mean 4 girls in one house! The baby was measuring perfect to the dates which makes me feel better since my ms is starting to fade. Not something I enjoyed but at least it was a sign of pregnancy. So now I have to wait until next wed to find out the results. Thankfully I am in the middle of moving so I have lots to keep me occupied until then. 

On another note. Someone touched my belly today, didn't ask or anything just grabbed away. I am wondering how many hate the belly touch and how do you handle it, and how many dont mind it? I have always been a don't touch person and usually keep my purse or arms infront so they can't grab lol


----------



## NewDad39

Thank you very much mommyoftwo84, I appreciate it. I hope all goes well for you as well. I agree, we should the whatever we can do and put the rest in God's hands and he will take care of the rest for all of us to the best of our interests for sure.
Good luck with the move and please do not tire yourself and take it easy.


----------



## Goodluckbear

Newdad39- Hope your appointment goes well today. Keep the faith and stay strong for your wife and baby. 

Mommyoftwo84- I am not a fan of tummy touches too. On the other hand, a growing belly is another very good sign of pregnancy :) Do take care while moving and let the guys do the heavy lifting!


----------



## NewDad39

Hi Goodluckbear ..Thank you very much . We actually did not have an appointment, still waiting for the CF test results to be back. But I talked with the nurse who is handling our case and she was very assuring we are in good shape based on the ultrasound we had and that all the infections my wife have are previous infections where she already developed antibodies for the virus and should not cause any issues. We just have to be monitored more often till she gives birth. It is a wait and see approach now till the baby is here.
How are you doing?


----------



## ourbean

Hello everyone,

I am new here and have been reading over the posts and wanted to share what is going on with me.

I am 14 + 3 today and go for another scan this afternoon. I was diagnosed with SCH around 11 weeks but have had spotting and bleeding since around week 5.

In the beginning there was pink on the tissue during bathroom visits every few days. As time went by more bleeding of red blood would show. Then I had a significant bleed at 10 weeks. 

For a few weeks beeding was every other day then became 5 or 6 days a week. Always bright red blood and sometimes with clots.

Last Wednesday on April 4th while at school I felt different and ran to the bathroom to find blood in my pants, running down my legs and pouring into toilet. I thought for sure it was a miscarriage. 
My friend brought me home and midwife came and there was still a strong heartbeat. I was lying flat on back for a while then in bathroom passed a fist-sized clot.

From that incident until now I have been on complete bed rest except to go to bathroom and except on Monday to go for acupuncture. I passed two more fist-sized clots, one on Friday the 6th and one on Sunday the 8th. I have only passed small clots since then but have had bright red bleeding constantly.

It is a bit discouraging to me that I've been completely flat for 9 days and still am bleeding. I can't sit up as the 2 times I tried the gushing began - maybe that compresses my uterus? 

I will post more after my scan this afternoon. They didn't give me much info on my last visit except to say it was a "small uterine tear" and did not have the ultrasound scanned in so the doc could even look at it! So I don't even know the size it was. Her response was that it wouldn't matter anyway until today's scan to find out the change in the size. I just pray I can get some info today and that they haven't lost the first ultrasound!

My clinic requested my medical records 3 weeks ago and still have not received them. At least if I could get copies of the records I could have someone competent look at them. 

Any advice or encouragement is greatly welcomed. Thank you for reading! It feels good to get this out and written down.

Blessings everyone!

ourbean


----------



## NewDad39

Hi Ourbean, I am sorry to hear you are going through this. It is not fun for sure. I hope you will be able to get some good news from your scan today. I think the best advice is to rest for sure and drink as much water as possible. Since your baby is getting bigger, it might be that it is pussing the clots out of your body. Before my wife's SCH was gone, she had a big bleed with some clotting and it was cured after that. 
I hope all goes well for you


----------



## mommyoftwo84

Hi Ourbean,
I'm sorry you had to join the sch club but I have found this board so incredibly helpful and has given me lots of hope. I wish you all the luck with your ultrasound. Try not to stress to much, i know that sounds impossible but stressing doesn't help. I would stick to the bedrest and stay well hydrated. Good luck and keep us updated!


----------



## Goodluckbear

Ourbean - sorry that you have to join us here. Hang in there and take it one day at a time. I passed the initial weeks with a stack of novels. Each time I feel that fear creeping up, I would (and still do) keep a mental picture of a happy healthy baby. Hope the bleeding stops soon. Are you on any meds?


----------



## ourbean

Hi everyone,

Hi Goodluckbear, no, I'm not on any medications. 

At my scan Friday the tech could find not find any hematoma and no reason for the bleeding. She did both an abdominal and vaginal scan. The baby looked good with a strong heartbeat, thankfully!

I insisted on seeing the doc as there has been so much bleeding. The amount of bleeding had picked up a bit before I left for my appt. (perhaps from moving a bit more?) and there was bleeding during the transvaginal ultrasound. 

When the doc first came in she said that they don't usually see this much bleeding with a subchorionic hematoma. She decided to do a speculum exam. 

As soon as she inserted the speculum I started hemorrhaging. Blood running onto table and onto the floor. She kept inserting gauze to try and get it to stop but from what my husband told me it only seemed to be worse. 

She took out spec finally (all of that was very uncomfortable and frightening) and as I sat up I could feel even more pouring out. During this time the fire alarm went off! and we were told to evacuate the building (this went back and forth from "yes evacuate" to "no it's ok to stay" several times). 

She called the attending OB at the hospital and was told to transfer me to the ER. They don't see folks at 14 weeks on the labor and delivery floor but she would fax all my records over and someone from L&D would come down and see me in the ER. 

They could not find my faxed records at first, actually for several hours, and so I had to go for another abdominal and transvaginal ultrasound with the same outcome. They could not determine where the bleeding was coming from either. I asked if they can see a tear in the uterine wall if there is no hematoma there and was told no. Does that sound right?

Finally the resident came down to see me and didn't have much to offer and said there isn't anything that can be done until the baby reaches viability in 10 weeks. I am to follow up Monday for an out of hospital visit. 

They wanted to check my blood levels and if they were ok I could go home. If they weren't I would be admitted. I asked what would they do if I was admitted and he said they would do a d&c! Because if I lost too much blood I wouldn't survive and neither would our baby. That was scary to hear!

Luckily my hemoglobin came back 13, which is good, and hematocrit was 37 which is ok but I asked and 36 is considered low so it seems borderline. 
I am resting and trying to build my blood. 

We got back home after midnight after more than 9 hours at the doc and hospital. Saturday the bleeding was very heavy again and I passed a large clot about 3pm and then the bleeding seemed to slow down. 

I am really scared about losing too much blood because if I do or get a fever I have to go back to the ER and I do not like that idea as they could admit me and... You know. 

Since there is nothing they can do (according to the docs) to stop the bleeding without taking my baby first I am looking for ways to make it stop outside of western medicine. Please let me know if you have any ideas??

I have been getting acupuncture to "clear heat" and they have given me herbs to stop the bleeding. Maybe it has helped slow the bleeding but I would really like it to stop all together. I have been bleeding 19 out of the last 21 days to one degree or another. This is day 11 of complete bed rest (self-imposed) as the docs say there is NO Evidence that bed rest helps, but I feel better as continuing my regular routine was also not helpful and I was more stressed, but alas, still bleeding. 

I asked the OB at the clinic and the resident at the hospital if it could be related to progesterone levels but they shunned that idea saying they don't test for that and they don't really know what the levels should be in pregnancy. 

So I am at a loss here. I feel like I am getting the run-around. If you have any ideas of what this might be, what to do, or who to see I am grateful for suggestions and insights. 

Also, it seems from what I can tell, subchorionic hematoma and subchorionic hemorrhage are referred to as one and the same. Am I mistaken about that?

Thanks for reading and blessings to all of you :)


----------



## babyblueskye

Ourbean ~ really sorry to hear that you're going through this sounds like you're having a really rough time, Its good that they can't see a SCH or blood in the uterus but still worrying as to where the blood is actually coming from.
If i was you i would go on total bedrest 24/7 only get up to use bathroom and get someone to bring you food and drink as this helped me alot when i was bleeding and maybe give your body time to heal? also drink lots of water and take you vitamins, this has all been said before by other ppl on this forum but im sure it does make a big difference.

I think subchorionic hematoma and subchorionic hemorrhage are the same.

maybe try talking to a Homeopath about what you can take to reduce bleeding?

Sorry I can't be more help, really hope the bleeding stops for you soon x x x


----------



## Katie_Anne

BabyBlueSky - Thanks for your message! I had my 20 week scan and found out we definitely have a beautiful baby girl in there! She was sucking her thumb and using my bladder as a pillow and refusing to be helpful to the sono tech and move up so she could measure easily haha little cheeky monkey!
My SCH has reduced in size and looks 'dried' with lots of echos and no fresh blood.
My fluid levels are back up to normal so yey!!
Still on couch rest for 4 more weeks and seeing an OB and having a 24 wk scan and then the OB will then decide if I drop down off the high risk status and just see midwives or if I stay put and take it easy a little longer! I think I'll take it easy the whole time anyway!

Mommyoftwo84- I don't mind the tummy touch... I quite like it actually! Just home no-one feels a kick before daddy!!

newdad39- I hope your results come back with good news... I HATE the waiting game!

ourbean - Goodness me, I thought I had it scary and tough... you poor thing! Just hold on to the sound of your baby's heartbeat and pray. Try to stay as calm as possible even though it's hard because you have to for baby's sake - panic will only make it worse. I hope the bleeding stops soon! There is still hope and lots of it... some of us are just bleeders! Perhaps you have a blood clotting problem? I will be thinking of you lots and hoping things improve for you!


----------



## babyblueskye

congratulations Katie_anne on being team pink! Little girls are amazing :D 

I just found out yesterday that im expecting another little girl too and i am SOOOO excited to be buying all the little cute girly things again, but best of all my SCH is also getting smaller :happydance:

Next scan is 1st may :)


----------



## NewDad39

Thank you Katie-Anne .. I am glad to hear your good news and welcome to team pink as well, it is the best team . We are still waiting for one more test results which is for CF which takes about 2 weeks or so. We have another scan on May 3rd, so hopefully we are still on track for a healthy baby


----------



## Goodluckbear

Katie_Anne, Babyblueskye - So happy for your good results! Welcome to team pink!

Ourbean - hang in there. I have a Chinese friend who told me that they have an old practice of drinking lotus root soup to specifically to stem the hemorrhage. But best to check with a professional on this.


----------



## lockzie

Babyblueskye and Katie_Anne Congratulations and welcome to Team Pink :happydance::happydance:
I wonder if SCH's are more related to girls than boys? :wacko: All that I chat to on here have been Pinks...... just a thought!

NewDad39 - Sorry you are having such a long wait, hopefully you will get some positive news very soon

Goodluckbear - I hope you are well and fx your hematoma has gone by now. Do you have any more scans planned?

Ourbean - Sorry to hear you are having a tough time of things. Keep strong and positive, bedrest and lots of fluid. In my experience, the doctors with paint the doom and gloom picture, they did with me after losing my amniotic fluid, they wanted me to end the pregnancy, however I wanted to wait and see what happened. Thankfully, my little one is kicking away and letting me know that she is there :happydance: Positives do come out of the darkest times, so hang in there and listen to your gut feelings. 
I also had a huge ammount of blood loss, 3 huge losses (felt like pints) I bled from 7 to 16 weeks. I did read somewhere, if there has been a big blood loss, it is often difficult to detect a hematoma as all the blood has gone. The blood can refill, then is identifiable by a scan, so bare that in mind too

I went back for my 2nd 20 week scan at 22 weeks as the sonographer couldnt see her heart on properly on the 1st. All is fine thank goodness

Keep being strong mummies and daddies xx


----------



## NewDad39

I hate the wait to Lockzie but I think no news is good news you know . So ladies on team pink, have you picked up names for the litte one yet?


----------



## lockzie

It is horrible waiting, there always seems to be something to wait for in pregnancy, results, scans, appts or edd

I haven't thought of any names. I have asked my friends and family to help, nothing takes my fancy at the minute :wacko: 
Daddy suggested a name which is awful and it is a BIG :nope::nope::nope::nope::nope: lol


----------



## NewDad39

I know it is hard to decide on a name for sure. I have been living in the US for over 21 years now but I am originally from Palestine and my wife just moved here from Jordan. We thought we could do an Arabic name for a first name and an English one for middle name. After toying with that idea, we just picked all Arabic names. Our baby will be named Zainah Mariam Khairiya but will go by Zainah. I have always loved the name Zainah which means beautiful or Bella in Arabic. The first middle name is Arabic for Mary and it is both of our great grandmother's name. The second one is my aunt's name which means the most giving. We both agreed on these names and we did not even have to argue about them


----------



## mommyoftwo84

I went today for the results from my last ultrasound. I was on pins and needles and barely slept last night. Of course my Dr was running almost 2 hrs behind as well. but I got GREAT news! he said the sch is almost gone!!!! its a 1/4 of the size it was when it first happened and is no longer considered severe or in anyway a problem! I m allowed to go back to work next wk and he down graded my pregnancy to a normal one so i don't have to go back for a month!!! I literally teared up and my mom said you could see the relief wash over me. I don't know if this helps anyone else but he also said he has personally delivered completely healthy babies where there was a sch the entire pregnancy with sizes up to and above 10 cm. So its never over until its over! Thank you so much for all the support. I will still be creeping and wishing you all the best!!!!


----------



## babyblueskye

mommyoftwo84 said:


> I went today for the results from my last ultrasound. I was on pins and needles and barely slept last night. Of course my Dr was running almost 2 hrs behind as well. but I got GREAT news! he said the sch is almost gone!!!! its a 1/4 of the size it was when it first happened and is no longer considered severe or in anyway a problem! I m allowed to go back to work next wk and he down graded my pregnancy to a normal one so i don't have to go back for a month!!! I literally teared up and my mom said you could see the relief wash over me. I don't know if this helps anyone else but he also said he has personally delivered completely healthy babies where there was a sch the entire pregnancy with sizes up to and above 10 cm. So its never over until its over! Thank you so much for all the support. I will still be creeping and wishing you all the best!!!!

Thats such great news :thumbup: really happy for you :hugs:
Hope you enjoy the rest of your pregnancy now :) wishing you all the best :flower:


----------



## NewDad39

Glad to hear your good news for sure


----------



## Goodluckbear

That's wonderful news! ((hugs))


----------



## lockzie

mommyoftwo84 - Brillaint news :happydance::happydance:
You can start to enjoy your pregnancy now xx


----------



## babyblueskye

Just started getting braxton hicks today :wacko: I know they are harmless and they didn't bother me at all during my last pregnancy but since i have a SCH they are freaking me out a bit.
Anyone else feel like this???? :shrug:


----------



## Kittykat1228

Hi, im new to this site. 2 days ago I stood up after sleeping all night and a period like gush of blood flowed out. Thought for sure I was miscarrying but it made no sense cause I have had 2 u\s for sequetial screening and both were perfect. I called my ob and they had me come into the office, they did a sonagram and the heartbeat was a strong 152 bpm. He said my cervix was closed and to be on bedrest. The next morning I woke up and this time it was just a large drop of blood. I didnt even bother to call my doc I went right to the er they did an u/s and the baby was fine. I have a 4x2.5cm sch. Im 15 wks 4 days and was just wondering if these things keep coming back or do they just go away and your fine. Also shouldnt they have ordered another u/s to check if its getting bigger or going away? Im now only having brown spotting which they told me is expected.


----------



## NewDad39

Hi KittyKat, welcome to the board and sorry you have to join us. I know dealing with SCH is not fur for sure. If you have read some of the previous posts, you can get a good idea of how SCH happens and when it gone. It is different for everyone. The most important thig when you dealing with SCH to rest and drink lots and lots of water. Once you are diagnosed with SCH, they usually do not do ultrasounds very often as they like to space them out and give it time to resolve. My wife was diagnosed with one around Feb 22. Then we had an ultra sound on March 5th which showed it got bigger, then on March 15 we had another one which showed it was gone. Before the March 15th date, my wife had a bleed with some clots and that was the SCH going away. So it varies from one pregnancy to another. Usually as the baby gets bigger, it will push the SCH out and resolve it. Just listen to your OB instructions, rest as much as you can, and drink lots of water. That is what helped my wife for sure. Good luck


----------



## Kittykat1228

Thanks for the welcome :) My other issue is that I work overnights at a convienience store and its only me and one other person, so if theres an emergency im not allowed to leave work. Im going to talk to my boss and see if I can cut back my hours and do a different schedile but I need to know the limitations so I can tell him what im allowed to do. Im really surprised there isnt more on this topic since it seems so common. I had never heard of this until 2 days ago. Thank goodness for this thread.


----------



## NewDad39

You are welcome. Yeah we did not know what SCH was until we were told we had it. As for your work situation, you might want to discuss that with your OB and see what your options are. My wife continued working while dealing with SCH. She commuted on the train with no issues. She was on pelvic rest which meant, just taking it easy, no heavy lifting, and no sex .


----------



## ginny83

I'm 12 weeks today and tomorrow I'll have my 12 week scan :) I haven't had any spotting since 8+4/5 - so i'm really hoping I'll get some good news about the SCH so I can forget about it!


----------



## NewDad39

Goodluck ginny83


----------



## Kittykat1228

My fingers are crossed for you, hope all goes well :)


----------



## kristah23

Hi everyone, I am 21 weeks pregnant and this is my third pregnancy. We had two healthy, great pregnancies before but this one has just been awful. I found out at 11 weeks I had a subchorionic hematoma (bleed). I bled red blood, brown blood almost every day now since. Most recently we went to the hospital because I had a really large blood clot. They did an ultrasound at my doctors office a few days prior to our first hospital episode and it showed possible low level of amniotic fluids. They didnt do much our first hospital episode but put me on an iv and monitor me but we went back to the hospital a few days later for severe bleeding. My doctor then did another ultrasound and it showed no amniotic fluid. We have our appointment with our specialist this coming tuesday. I really feel my doctors office hasnt done very much for us. We have so many questions. I know that until I'm 24 weeks it doesnt seem like they do a whole lot for baby but still. I've read a lot of awful stories about no fluid and a few miracles. This is so awful. I dont want to lose our baby. It has been such a challenge as it is with all the bleeding I have had. How did I have fluid 3 days before my last ultrasound and now none. I'm doing my best to drink a ton of fluids now. Is there any hope?


----------



## lockzie

Hello kristah23

Sorry to hear that you are having problems with a sch and low amniotic fluid.
I really cant understand that you have had no instructions to follow.
All I can tell you is what I had to do after I lost all my amniotic fluid after an amnio.
I had TOTAL bedrest other that to go to the toilet. I could not lift anything heavier than a full glass of water. I had to drink a large amount of water to keep hydrated. I was also put on anti-biotics to stop infection, but that was because my membrane had ruptured.
Have you felt any leaking of amniotic fluid? When I lost my fluid, it was not a clear / yellow colour, it was full of blood due to the sch, so maybe your last bleed was your amniotic fluid....... just a thought

I was also told that if I started contracting, bleeding or got a fever to go straight to the hospital

I know there are some really awful stories on the internet, like there are for many different medical conditions. There are some really positive stories too. I am one of those, but you must get yourself to bed, on total bedrest and drink as much water as you can

Here is a website for PPROM - Preterm Premature Rupture of Membranes: https://community.babycenter.com/groups/a6718373/pprom_support_group
There is some really positive advice on here. 

Here is another site I read: https://www.inspire.com/groups/pree...and-leaking-amniotic-fluid-sorry-so-confused/

Please keep positive and keep us updated, I will help you where I can xx:hugs:


----------



## kristah23

Hi lockzie. Thank you for the encouragement and advice. It has been really frustrating not knowing what to do. I have been pumping myself with fluids and either sitting or laying on my left side constantly. We have a 16 1/2 month old little girl so my husband took a week off to help until we see the specialist on Tuesday. I'm pretty sure I lost fluid while bleeding as well but I had such a bad bleed for so long it was hard to tell. I didn't really think i would leak so I can't say I was watching close. Really was more concerned with the bleeding because they didn't sound concerned about fluid. Now it seems the doctors think the worst and since I'm not 24 weeks they aren't much help. I hope for a miracle but ultimately its in the lords hands. Are you still on bed rest? It's super difficult for me to sit around with two other children but so far my bleeding is much less. Weird..lol... Thanks again for response. Wish you the very best in your pregnancy.


----------



## ginny83

Had my scan today - bad news :( They couldn't find a heartbeat and baby measured 11+5 (I'm supposed to be 12+1 today), so probably means baby stopped growing only recently. Haven't had any cramping or bleeding, besides the very light spotting at 8 weeks, and was still throwing up even last night - so it was a huge shock for us. My GP wants me to have my hcg levels tested again just to see what they're doing, but really I know the outcome :(


----------



## lockzie

ginny83

I'm so sorry to hear your news. It is such an awful time going through this and I do empathise, I have been through a few too. 
It is best to get the hcg level checks done to know for sure

Keep strong, sending you love and hugs xx :hugs::hugs:


----------



## lockzie

kristah23

Good luck with your appointment tomorrow. I'm not sure where you are in the world, but I would ask for anti-biotics to reduce infection and ask for an action plan of your care for the next few weeks or until you see your consultant for the next appointment. This should include regular scans too

I guess I knew how my loss of fluids was caused and ended up in hospital. The on call doctors that saw me after my scan were doom and gloom and talked about ending the pregnancy (I was about 16 weeks) Then my consultant came in, he said all was not lost but didnt look good. He put me on the anit-biotics (Erythromycin) and said total bedrest. He was going to keep me in hospital, but I wanted to go home to my own surrounding and bed. He allowed me to do that, but I had about 5 scans in 2 weeks to check the fluid levels. Between the one on Friday and the one on Monday, I had lost the little fluid I had. I got the talk about what is best, I wanted to wait and see, but I thought it was all over by this point, but by Thursday, I had small pockets of fluid, which was more encouraging. Each further scan has showed more fluid until I got back to normal levels.

The only advice I can give is total bedrest, plenty of fluids and dont just accept what the doctors are saying, follow your gut instincts xx :hugs:


----------



## curiouser5

Hi all,
Just wanted to give you an update as I haven't posted in a while. My bleeding started at 11 weeks and lasted till 16 weeks & at one point we were told that our baby was probably a 'missed misscarage'. However I am happy to say scans revealed that the docters had been wrong! After plenty of rest, fluids and help from my mum & fiance with our 18mnth old daughter the bleeding eventualy stopped :)
I am now 20 weeks & we recently found out that we are expecting a boy this time! 

After doing a lot of research on SCH I found out that it can sometimes be connected to Lupus, which my mother suffers from. I recently decided to get checked and i also tested positive for lupus (SLE). The doctor believes that this probably had something to do with me developing SCH, and has recommended that if I plan on having more children I should take a low dose of asprin for a whole before ttc. Aparently lupus can sometimes cause your blood to become sticky & clot more easily, causing SCH, or your body may produce antibodies to the pregnancy resulting in early & multiple MC's. I would highly recommend anyone that has had multiple MC's or SCH's to have an 'ANA blood test' for lupus & other auto-immune diseases, as there are medications that are safe for baby that can be taken to improve your chances of having a healthy baby & safer pregnancy.

Good luck to you all! xxx


----------



## SWManiac

Found this board while looking for positive stories about SCH. And it's really help me understand it!!!

Im 8w2d today. My bleeding started off as brown spotting at around 6 weeks. I went To my doc and the transvaginal u/s showed I was measuring a week behind which scared me. She was not concerned and told me to not worry about brown spotting just red. Well exactly one week later it turned red and I went back in. She could find no reason for the bleed. we saw Rue's heart beating and measuring yet again one week behind my dates. and doc said it was more than likely a SCH blood clot. Tho she couldn't see it on the machine she admitted her machine was not good and scheduled me one for an u/s at the hospital. Well that was The beginning of the week. Now the bleeding has picked up and I've stared cramping. I soaked a pad in just under 30 minutes. I called the on call doc and he wouldn't listen to me told me sounds like a miscarriage, so do what you want come in or not! :nope: 
We decided to wait it out and it's calmed down a lot now, thank God! We were also able to hear Rue's heart beat on our home Doppler which helped ease me a lot!!! It was around 130!!! :thumbup: so now I'm just waiting till Monday for the ultrasound!!

Thanks for letting me share my story with you!


----------



## MumToTwinnies

21 weeks, both hematomas have absorbed and I'm expecting a boy! Good luck to you all. Never thought mine would go tbh but seems it is possible, just keep resting and hope for the best :)


----------



## mommyoftwo84

Congrats Mumtotwins!!!!! That is amazing news! And go team blue! I can't wait to find out what i'm having lol


----------



## Kittykat1228

Just an update, I have another u/s on thursday to check if my hematoma is gone. 17 weeks tomorrow so im hoping they can tell if its a boy or girl. No more bleeding and I havent had any spotting in two days :)


----------



## mommyoftwo84

Good Luck tomorrow Kittykat. Fingers crossed its all gone! are you hoping for a boy or girl?


----------



## babyblueskye

Congratulations MumToTwinnies hope you enjoy the rest of your pregnancy :flower:

Good luck kittykat hope you get good news tomorrow and hopefully you get to see what team you're on :thumbup:

I had my 20 week scan 2day and baby is definitely a perfect healthy baby girl :happydance:
The SCH is still there but is has gotten smaller which is great, they aren't going to be monitoring my SCH anymore but i feel alot more relaxed about it now that im 20 weeks.

I also found out that i have a low-lying placenta/placenta praevia so i'll have another scan at 36 weeks to make sure it has moved up a bit :) which it usually does.


Hope things are going well for everyone :hugs:


----------



## paigeypoo

hey there ladies just wondering, if im nott having any bleeding if this is a good thing. i was diagnosed with a subchorionic hemorhage one week ago, todays ultrasound showed it was bigger along side he gestational sack, covering about 50% around. 
i had bleeding for 2 days, now i just have a constant pain there, sometimes it feels like its cold or on fire inside, like a streching burning feeling across my low belly. i do hope it goes away by 20 weeks and doesnt cause me any complications.


----------



## Kittykat1228

Im hoping for a boy I already have a 7 year old daughter, but honestly as long as I make through this pregnancy with a healthy baby I dont care which it is lol. congrats to both of you on your wonderful news :)


----------



## MightyMom

Hi ladies. Just wanted to share my story.

I had a sch at 14 weeks. I went to the ER, sat there for 7 hours before I was finally seen. The baby had a HB was doing fine. I was referred to a perinatologist who diagnosed my sch and monitored me bi-weekly until 30 weeks. My clot resolved itself after 20 weeks and my DD was born at 39 weeks H&H.

So try not to stress too much. Happy endings happen!


----------



## MightyMom

I should mention that (lucky me) I have another sch. I have been having weekly scans because we are still trying to determine a date. I will ask the size of my sch at my scan tomorrow. Hopefully it has gotten smaller since last week.


----------



## Kittykat1228

They couldnt tell the sex of the baby cause he/she was in a complete fetal position lol. But the u/s tech said that she no sign of the hematoma! Seems like the week of bedrest was worth it :) I go back for another scan around 20 weeks so hopefully the babys legs will be wide open lol. Thanks everyone for the help this thread is amazing :)


----------



## Katie_Anne

It's been a few weeks since I've posted so I've popped in to see how everyone is going!! I'm 23+3 weeks... baby is SO active and I'm really popping out the front (but everyone keeps saying I'm tiny as there's no weight anywhere else!). I love feeling her and it gives me reassurance each day. I have some problems with my lips cracking at the corners so I might have low iron or zinc levels, have to get that checked but no bleeding now for a month and no cramps (other than normal back pain and stretching/growing pains oh and baby kicking pains). I have a OB appointment thursday and a scan sat so I'm hoping they say the SCH is all gone and I'm dropped down to normal pregnancy again... 

Lockzie - I have read that SCH is more common with girls for some reason might have something to do with the time of implantation relative to ovulation or something because girl sperm swim slower than male sperm so you are more likely to have a girl if you ovulate at the time of or after having sex as the girl sperm have had time to catch up to the boys and it is thought that SCH might actually have something to do with an implantation bleed/incorrect implantation.... but there really isn't enough research to know for sure!! It was one reason I thought I had a better chance of a girl (hubby REALLY wanted a girl!)

NewDad39- Stunningly beautiful name choice!!!
We are tossing up between Eloise Anne Millicent and Grace Anne Millicent (Anne is my maternal grandmothers middle name as well as my mothers and mine, Millicent is my paternal grandmothers middle name). But we are going to get our Dad to make the final choice with us when she is born because he is terminal with prostate cancer and we thought it would be lovely for him to be involved!

Mommyoftwo84, Mumtotwinnies - WONDERFUL news! I'm hoping for the same in the next two weeks!

Curioser5 - great to hear your bleeding has stopped and you've made it to halfway congratulations!


Kittykat1228 - Sorry I wasn't here when you first posted but it looks like you got a lot of pep talking from everyone else!! I'm glad to hear you are doing much better now!

Ginny83- Oh dear, that's so terrible. I feel for you so much. Worst nightmare. I'm so very very sorry <3 <3 <3 Have you got your blood test results back? It's possible the person doing the scan was hopeless... babies measure a few days off here and there all the time. I pray it's still ok :o(

SWmaniac- sorry you have had to join us but I hope everything improves!!

Kristah23 - I was diagnosed with low amniotic fluid and had two SCHs and it all turned out ok for far. Lots of rest and lots of fluids. Don't do any lifting, stretching, squatting, reaching, sex, exercise etc etc. I hope for the best outcome for you!! I know it's hard but there really isn't much they can do before 24weeks which is why you don't get much help! It's so hard but there's just too many women in early pregnancy who lose babies/have bleeding etc and not enough resources to give us all a lot of time!

Babyblueskye- glad to hear you are doing well too - all the best for the placenta praevia! Hope it moves up!

Paigeypoo- doesn't sound great but I had a lot of pain and no bleeding at times and all was fine (it was bruising and swelling/inflammation from the original bleed)... I was told if the pain is so bad you can't breathe properly then you should go to the ER. Baths and heat packs and lots of rest and fluids helped me when I was in pain.

Mightymom- great to hear a positive story! Thanks!


----------



## ourbean

Hello everyone,

I am happy to report that after 3 1/2 weeks on strict bed rest that the bleeding stopped and I felt like I could finally get up, sit up, and move around the house some. The bleeding slowed to spotting every other day while I was bed resting and then the last week and a half I was just regaining my strength. I was blessed to have my mother and then my mother-in-law come and stay with me about a week each, which I feel was essential to really being able to let go and just relax.

For the last week and a half I have been able to get up and get around pretty well. If I don't feel well, I lay down. I am taking it easy and not rushing back into anything. I haven't been back to work yet (nor to school). I want to slowly ease back into some things and others I just won't do anymore.

I wanted to share some of the things that I feel like helped me in my recovery besides prayer, strict bed rest, and surrendering. 

Yarrow tincture - 1-2 single drops 1-2x/day - contraindicated in pregnancy, but I feel this was key for me to stop the bleeding when it continued to linger on. 

Floradix Iron & Herbs - This helped me regain my strength after the blood loss.

Collagen - I took this to help strengthen my tissues and ligaments (I only took 1 a day, but the bottle recommendation is 3 tabs, 3x/day.)

Vitamin C - 500mg 1x/day.

Yunnan Baiyao - also "contraindicated in pregnancy" but I felt was instrumental in getting the hemorrhaging to stop and my blood to clot when it appeared I may not stop bleeding on the heaviest days when blood was just pouring out.

Chlorophyll - 1-2 caps/day to help build my blood.

Prenatal Vitamin - 1/day 

Raspberry Leaf tea - 1-2 cups/day sporadically

The constipation I suffered (yes, suffered!) was significant a few days and I feel there were a few things that helped with that. 
One was eating lots of watermelon and the other was sauerkraut.

It got better when I wasn't on strict bed anymore but not completely normal again and I have found that Yellowdock syrup has helped significantly change that.
My friend made a formula with Yellowdock root, Dandelion Root, Burdock Root, Orange Peel and Honey and Molasses. I took one tablespoon and the next day was the first time in weeks and weeks that I did not struggle to go!

As of now, I am only taking the prenatal vitamin and occasionally drinking the raspberry tea and the yellowdock syrup (which helps with iron levels and bowel movements, yay!). 

If I think of anything else I will post it. I just wanted to share my journey so far in case it might help someone else. I will be glad to answer questions if something is not clear.

Blessings & Be Well!

Ourbean


----------



## Bay

Hi ladies,

Unfortunately I am going to have to join you all. Thank you to the op for starting this wonderful thread, as it does give much needed hope while also shedding some light onto this condition.

We had our first dating scan last Friday. I was 8w4d, but the baby measured 2 days ahead at 8w6d, with a strong heartbeat of 172bpm. We were over the moon with these results as we experienced an early mc in February, and felt like we had been holding our breaths since I got my bfp in early April.

Sadly after we picked up the scan results last night, we discovered the bad news after reading the examination notes. The sonographer found a small subchorionic hematoma adjacent to the sac, and now here I am, waiting for a followup scan in 2-3 weeks' time, which should put me at just under 12 weeks then. I haven't had any bleeding, apart from one dark brown spot at 7/8dpo, so as you can imagine, this diagnosis came as a complete surprise.

Good luck to us all, and keep please posting those updates.


----------



## corgankidd

I'm so glad I found this group! I woke up this morning to my undies covered in blood. I rushed to the ER where they performed an ultrasound and said I have a 3.8-4.2 cm sch. Then the doctor preceded to tell me that this means that even at 14 weeks I now have a 50% chance of miscarriage. Is this true?? I am so devastated right now! Baby was so active and they even told me it's a boy, I can't wrap my head around possibly losing him!!! They also told me no bed rest cause it wont help bit I am bed resting anyways. How long do you think I should remain on bedrest? Thank you for any answers, I'm going crazy over here!


----------



## corgankidd

Just read on my discharge papers and this what they say: 2 components of sch with the more superior measuring up to 3.8cm and the more inferior measuring up to 4.3cm. By endovaginal sonography there is a thin communication between these 2 areas.


How does that sound? Does it sound severe or not that bad? They didn't really tell me much about it.


----------



## Bay

Corgankidd welcome, though I'm sorry we're both here :(

I don't have the answers to your questions as I'm still madly googling and reading forums and articles myself since I found out, but the prognosis you were given for a 50% chance of miscarriage doesn't sound accurate.

The doctor on call at the hospital probably only has a general knowledge of sch and s/he probably lumped your case in with the general consensus that 50% of pregnancies that involve vaginal bleeding results in miscarriage. While this is true, it doesn't accurately reflect the success rates of sch in itself. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## Goodluckbear

It's been awhile since I've posted. Just had my scan. It showed the sch still there at 3cm but at this stage the dr isn't concerned about it any more. Well, we'll see how it goes a month from now. Though I'm quite prepared to have it all the way through to delivery. 

Corgankidd - I did full bedrest while actively bleeding. And when the bleeding stopped, my activity level slowly increased. I think it helped. My dr said that an active baby is a healthy baby. The odds are 50% because they don't know what will happen and only time can tell. But if you read through the really old posts here and in other boards, you will find that the odds are in your favour.

Bay - from what I have read, a small sch usually resolve and don't cause any problems. Fx it's gone by the next scan!


----------



## Pegs

Hi ladies!!

I would normally say I'm glad to be on this thread but under the circumstances, it's kinda hard to be happy about it. 

My name is Peggy and I'm 7w and 3 days pregnant. Like Bay, I just had my ultrasound yesterday and we saw the baby with a fluttering 141 bpm! I was so excited and my husband was estatic! We went home and reported to my family of a healthy baby. 

And then today,. Just a few hours ago, the docs called me to go to the office to discuss my u/s. on the drive to the dr, I was worried sick. 

When I got to the docs, the first thing I was asked was if I was bleeding and I wasnt. But I was convinced I had some complications and that I lost or will lose the baby. 

The doc proceeded to tell me I have a sch and asked to hold while he pages the obgyn for a second opinion (he doc isn't experienced in obs). He left the room for 5 min and omg it was the most nerve racking experience (at that point I had no idea what sch was). 

After he came back,and talked to obgyn, he briefly explained that I have a very small sch and it would most likely heal itself. But sometime it wouldn't and cause a miscarriage. 

At that point I started bawlIng. I was so worried I did something wrong. The doc told me to go back to another u/s in 4 weeks, but I'm so scared that LO might not be around by then :( 

I might be overreacting but it's our first time. And I just pray for a smooth pregnancy. Sigh


----------



## Bay

Hi pegs - since i found out about the sch i have read a few studies from pubmed (only the free abstracts as i don't have a subscription there). From what i've read, while the prognosis can vary from study to study, most seem to conclude that pregnancy viability remains high. For now, i am seeking comfort in that. Good luck.


----------



## Pegs

Thanks bay for your reply! I've spent the past few hours reading on it. I'm just hoping the body reabsorbs and I don't have to deal with the bleeding. I can pretend all is well as long as I don't have the bleeding because that ought to be scary....


----------



## NewDad39

GoodLuckBear, nice to hear your good news. I am glad all is going well for you. I am sorry I have not been on here for awhile. 
For the new ladies who just joined, sorry you had to deal with this issue and welcome to the board. I know how nerve wrecking dealing with SCH but from what you have been reading on the board here, most of us have positive results. If any advice I can give you is to relax and take it easy until the SCH goes away. Also, drink lots and lots of fluids as this will help you stay dehydrated and will prevent your uterus from contracting. Another important advice, is to stay away from sex until the SCH is gone since having sex will cause your uterus to contract and this could aggravate the SCH. Good luck to all and hope all goes well


----------



## sweetdrea

I'm freaking out I had a bleed at 8 weeks then went away that night. I only have spotting n a little bit after having sex or having a o. My doctor is no help n says oh it happens well he never seen the sonogram of it.... so now at 17 weeks I had a sonogram n they showed me the hemmorage it looked huge nut it looked dried up. But still there can you still have problems with a hemmirage that is huge but kinda dried up????? I seen post's of people losing their baby in the 2nd tri I can't stop crying now


----------



## Katze

Hello ladies. I had my first scan yesterday. I measured at 7 weeks 3 days with a heartbeat of 158. Dr said everything looks great but he had to mention that I have a SCH that is less than half an inch. Is that considered big?? He didnt really seem worried and said usually they just dissolve. I have not had any bleeding or spotting whatsoever. I have another scan in 4 weeks to see how its progressing. I am terrified since I had a MMC back in November and was finally able to get preg again.


----------



## NewDad39

Katze, congrats on your pregnancy and sorry you have to visit here. Less than half an inch is small and it should dissolve as the baby gets bigger. As I have mentioned in earlier posts, please follow your OB instructions, take it easy and do not do anything that will stress your uterus and cause it to get bigger. Keeps drinking your fluids, no sex, stay on pelvic rest and relax. My wife had about a 3 inch one and we followed these instructions and it was gone by the 13th week. Good luck


Katze said:


> Hello ladies. I had my first scan yesterday. I measured at 7 weeks 3 days with a heartbeat of 158. Dr said everything looks great but he had to mention that I have a SCH that is less than half an inch. Is that considered big?? He didnt really seem worried and said usually they just dissolve. I have not had any bleeding or spotting whatsoever. I have another scan in 4 weeks to see how its progressing. I am terrified since I had a MMC back in November and was finally able to get preg again.


----------



## Bay

Katze, it sounds like your sch is small. And as newdad39 said, it should be reabsorbed. When they found my sch not my doctor or sonographer seemed concerned and they all reassured me that sch (esp. Small ones) usually just get reabsorbed, and are very common. It's something that happens at implantation and there isn't anything that you could have done to pevent it.

Afm, i had a followup scan yesterday at 11+5. The sch is still there but has shrunk, and bubs was doing well with a hb of 176 bpm and didn't seem bothered by it (sonographer's words). So i'm feeling positive. And hopefully by the 18-20 week scan, it will be resolved.


----------



## NewDad39

One thing I would like to add to those who are experiencing SCH early during pregnancy. When you get to your anatomy scan around 17-20 weeks or so, they might find the baby is having an echogenic bowel which means the baby might have blood in the bowels. As a result of the SCH bleeding, the baby might swallow some of that blood. In our case, the blood was the result of the SCH but the specialist gave us a good scare for about a month doing blood test after blood test to rule out other problems as echogenic bowel is a soft marker for Down Syndrome, Cystic Fibrosis and other infections. So if you get diagnosed with that, do not panic as it could be the result of the SCH


----------



## Kittykat1228

Hi everyone! Had my anatomy scan at 20 weeks and its a girl! Weve named her Chloe Marilyn. Unfortunately im back on bed rest cause the u/s tech said she couldnt tell if thrre were just remnants of the hematoma or if my placenta was starting to pull away from my uterus... Another u\s on tuesday. Only 2 more weeks till im 24 weeks though so im holding my breath.

Cor-i had my hemorrage at 16 weeks and its was the same size as yours. I did bed rest though. My advice is do what feels best to you. Its not just you, its you and the baby you have to think of. If it makes you feel better to rest and keep your feet up then go for it. Also dont hesitate to call your obgyn. Good luck my fingers are crossed for you :)


----------



## lockzie

Congratulations on your little girl Kittykat1228 :happydance:

I hope everyone and their babies are doing well and the hematoma's have gone now :thumbup:
I had a growth scan on 31 May and all appears to be good, her estimated weight is 2lb 12oz and I have been booked in for a c-section on 9th August.....eeeekk!!! 
It would be nice to catch up with you all on your progression and it hopefully will help new ones to the group to see our positive stories

Sending my best wishes to you all :hugs:


----------



## NewDad39

Hi Lockzie, It is good to hear from you and all is well. Almost two more month for you :happydance:. I hope all goes well.
We are going good here so far. We have couple of scans on WED so we will find out how big our baby girl is.. I can not wait for sure :happydance:


lockzie said:


> Congratulations on your little girl Kittykat1228 :happydance:
> 
> I hope everyone and their babies is doing well and the hematoma's have gone now :thumbup:
> I had a growth scan on 31 May and all appears to be good, her estimated weight is 2lb 12oz and I have been booked in for a c-section on 9th August.....eeeekk!!!
> It would be nice to catch up with you all on your progression and it hopefully will help new ones to the group to see our positive stories
> 
> Sending my best wishes to you all :hugs:


----------



## babyblueskye

Kittykat1228 said:


> Hi everyone! Had my anatomy scan at 20 weeks and its a girl! Weve named her Chloe Marilyn. Unfortunately im back on bed rest cause the u/s tech said she couldnt tell if thrre were just remnants of the hematoma or if my placenta was starting to pull away from my uterus... Another u\s on tuesday. Only 2 more weeks till im 24 weeks though so im holding my breath.
> 
> Cor-i had my hemorrage at 16 weeks and its was the same size as yours. I did bed rest though. My advice is do what feels best to you. Its not just you, its you and the baby you have to think of. If it makes you feel better to rest and keep your feet up then go for it. Also dont hesitate to call your obgyn. Good luck my fingers are crossed for you :)


Welcome to team pink! :)
Glad everything is going well for you :thumbup: hitting the 24 week mark feels soooooo good after all the worry I'm sure 2 weeks will fly by.
Chloe Marilyn is such a pretty name :flower:


----------



## lockzie

NewDad39 - Glad everything is going well for you. I bet you cant wait to see your little girl on Wednesday :happydance: Hope all goes well
How far gone is your wife now?

Babyblueskye - Well done for hitting 24 weeks........ it is scary how quick the time goes, yet it seems ages ago since I got my BFP

Daddy and I have a name for our little one, at the minute it is Abigail Rose, but Im sure it will change before she is born lol xx


----------



## NewDad39

Hi Lockzie.. We are 26 weeks 4days today so we are getting closer for sure. We should be term on August 17 but due date is September 7. I am only counting 2 more months left since the time between Aug 17 and Sep 7 is just does not count in my mind lol:winkwink:.
I love the name you picked out so far, very nice and can not really go wrong with it :thumbup:


lockzie said:


> NewDad39 - Glad everything is going well for you. I bet you cant wait to see your little girl on Wednesday :happydance: Hope all goes well
> How far gone is your wife now?
> 
> Babyblueskye - Well done for hitting 24 weeks........ it is scary how quick the time goes, yet it seems ages ago since I got my BFP
> 
> Daddy and I have a name for our little one, at the minute it is Abigail Rose, but Im sure it will change before she is born lol xx


----------



## 69bex69

Hi all, need some opinions here. I'm 13wks and had a scan last week and all was well. Yesterday I woke up at about 1am soaked in blood, went to the loo and had a further gush of blood, probably enough to fill a large mug, followed by a couple of large clots but no sign of a foetus. I assumed it was game over but I've had no further bleeding since I passed the clots and no cramping at all through any of it. I did have a bleed at 7wks but very small amount but midwife would not send me for a scan even though I've had 3 miscarriages before and bleeding in 2 other pregnancies one from partial placenta previa and the other was unexplained and had to just wait a month for the bleeding to stop. I have seen a doc about this latest bleed but will not be seen for 3 days to find out what is going in. Does it sound like sch or am I giving myself false hope and should mentally prepare myself for a full blown miscarriage? 

Scared/worried and no faith in nhs.


----------



## Kittykat1228

U/s went awesome the tech said she saw no sign of placenta abruption :) and chloe is weighing in at 15.6 oz at only 21 weeks. Babyblue-congrats on the 24 week mark I cant wait to get there. Dad- you guys must be so excited let us know how the scans go..

If you have any doubts and you dont trust your doctor, I would just go to the ER they usually do an ultrasound and they listen for the babys hb. I bought a fetal doppler back at 16 weeks when I started having complications, and its been a comfort, if you feel like something is wrong you can hear the hb whenever you want. Irs worth a try. But I would definately get it checked out, better safe than sorry :) good luck!


----------



## 69bex69

Unless they suspect an ectopic pregnancy or you're bleeding to the point of nearly passing out, a&e will not offer pregnant women an ultrasound and will send u home and tell u to phone ur doc who can then refer u to epu. I think its disgusting I have to wait 3 days to find out. The 3 miscarriages I had b4 were early on so it was just like a heavier period but 13wks is very different. U actually "birth" a recognizable foetus. Therefore I would like the option of a d&c. Good news is no more bleeding so I'm convinced its such.


----------



## 69bex69

*sch.


----------



## babyblueskye

69bex69 said:


> Unless they suspect an ectopic pregnancy or you're bleeding to the point of nearly passing out, a&e will not offer pregnant women an ultrasound and will send u home and tell u to phone ur doc who can then refer u to epu. I think its disgusting I have to wait 3 days to find out. The 3 miscarriages I had b4 were early on so it was just like a heavier period but 13wks is very different. U actually "birth" a recognizable foetus. Therefore I would like the option of a d&c. Good news is no more bleeding so I'm convinced its such.

I had loads of bleeding and fluid loss at 13 weeks (lost a fraternal/invisible twin) also and they refused to give me a US at A&E they wouldn't even look for the heartbeat usin a dopler the Dr i saw seemed so sure that i wasn't losing the baby since there was no cramping or pain, Its harsh to say but at 13 weeks there is nothing they could do to help the baby anyway so i think they just like to leave it and let nature take its course.

I hope you find comfort in the fact that no pain or cramping is a really good sign :) and the fact the bleeding has stopped is a great sign too and it does sound like a SCH so just try to get lots of rest. x x x


----------



## lockzie

69bex69
Im not an expert, but after having several mc's and experienced a sch, I guess you will have an idea of the pain from a mc. 
I felt contractions with my mc's, all beteween 8 to 11 weeks.
With the bleeding times with my sch, I didnt have any contraction pains or any pain at all. I bleed very heavily (gushes) and passed some strange looking big clots (sorry tmi)
It might be worth getting a doppler to put your mind at ease, as like most of us, we have had to wait a few days for scans, so a doppler is well worth having :thumbup:
I hope that helps and good luck with your scan, I hope you have positive news xx :hugs:


----------



## NewDad39

Hi all.. hope you are all doing well. We had our scan yesterday and baby is doing great and right on track. No sign what so ever of the SCH. 
KittyKat, I am glad your baby is doing great. Where in PA are you? We are in Wilmington, DE


----------



## Kittykat1228

Were right outside philly, the neshaminy area if youve ever been around these parts. Great to hear everything is going well. :)


----------



## lockzie

NewDad39, Glad to hear little one is doing well :happydance:


----------



## 69bex69

Had my scan and baby is fine! They said they couldn't find any reason for the bleed and to enjoy the rest if my pregnancy. I asked about sch and could it be in a place u couldn't see on the u/s and they said no. Could be placenta previa but they won't check that till my 20week scan. Think I'll just take it easy from now on though they said carry on as normal. I have a Doppler on its way.


----------



## SuperTrooper

Hello everyone, I'm new to this website, but I've found the information on here invaluable over the past 3 weeks. I am 9 weeks today, but was diagnosed with SCH at 7 weeks after 3 very dramatic episodes of bleeding (bright red, eventually turning brown) during the 6th week. Most of you seem to be a lot further along than me, which is great. I'm finding this process very stressful and would like to converse with people going through the same thing.

I had a scare this morning. After I was diagnosed I was taken off the clexane and aspirin (I was taking these as I had 3 very early losses last year and I'm an IVF patient). This seemed to stop the bleeding. The following week I had another scan and the haematoma had shrunk (down from 5x3cm to 4x2cm). Last night I was celebrating nearly 2 weeks with no bleeding or spotting. I really thought I was on the mend, and now this morning I had a lot of brown discharge, plus some very mild cramps (which are worse if I sit in certain positions).

I wondered if any of you had experienced anything similar? I know brown is old blood, but surely it can't be blood that is 2 weeks old as it would have clotted by now? This business is so stressful, i was just starting to relax again and get my confidence back and now this. I have another US booked in 2 days so hopefully can get some answers then.

X


----------



## ticking.clock

I've been told I have a bleed (guessing sch) it's 9.7mm so going by some of the sizes on here it's tiny (smaller than my baby.... I'm 7+3 today)
Ive not had any bleeding so was shocked but was told not to worry about it
I had a MMC 3 months ago so taking things easy this time x


----------



## Kittykat1228

Trooper and ticking, welcome to the club, sorry you have to join us. Just try to stay positive .
Trooper-from what my doctor told me brown and even pink is ok because its old. However if you can get it checked I would cause the pain could be a cyst from what I read. 


Ticking- if you can take it easy, do it. Prop your feet up and relax, do what makes you feel comfortable. 

Remember youre the only person that can speak up for your baby, if something feels.wrong let someone know. Best wishes, keep us posted!


----------



## Pegs

Hi Everyone!

Hope you all are doing well!

On may 18th, I posted here, and people were so helpful. I thought I come back for an update. I am due for a u/s this monday, but I've pushed the appt up to this afternoon. I found some brown discharge yesterday - it was very light, and just a little bit. Of course I panicked, and went straight to my doc. My doc said brown discharge is "normal" and happens alot to pregnant women, but i couldn't sleep all night. So this morning i rescheduled my appt.

Just wanted to ask. For those who have very small SCH, i've heard that most of the time it gets reabsorbed, or it bleeds out. can the brown discharge be the SCH? as well, can it take almost 4 weeks to expel the blood?

thanks you all! I'll be sure to update you once i have the U/S. Please pray for us.. im just hoping to hear a heartbeat, and see a dancing LO!


----------



## SuperTrooper

Hello everyone, and thanks for the welcome Kittykat!

We had our US today and I'm really pleased! Baby measuring spot on for 9 weeks (and actually starting to look like a baby!) with a strong heartbeat. The SCH has shrunk again, down to 3x1cm. The scan I had today was also with a consultant obstetrician I'd been seeing privately about the early miscarriages and he was really reassuring and confidently positive. I'd only ever seen junior doctors at my NHS IVF clinic and they often seemed to be a bit confused and negative, which really added to my anxiety. I think for the first time I might actually feel properly pregnant!

I hope your scan went okay Pegs. My consultant said brown discharge is absolutely nothing to worry about, in fact it should be welcomed as a sign of the haematoma breaking down.


----------



## Pegs

SuperTrooper:

THANK YOU for well wishes!

Just came back from the U/S, and the tech said everything looks good! I told her that I had some minor spotting yesterday, and she said its a sign that the SCH is expelling. I asked her if there SCH left, and sure enough, she said NOPE! PHEW!!! it took me 4 weeks to get rid of my mini SCH (most of it was absorbed) - took longer than I thought, but hey, As long as we're good!

Baby is happily moving, and its heartbeat is at 151! so Im really relieved! I asked if I should be concerned with anything else (last U/S, NO ONE told me anything and waited till the next day to have my doc tell me about the SCH). This time around, they cleared me, and said its a routine U/S!..

The only thing that baffled me is that Im technically 11w1day, but the baby measured 6Ws and some days... they said there is a 1 week difference give and take... so not sure what that means.

So with that, I hope the rest of you get their SCH cleared up soon!!!!!



SuperTrooper said:


> Hello everyone, and thanks for the welcome Kittykat!
> 
> We had our US today and I'm really pleased! Baby measuring spot on for 9 weeks (and actually starting to look like a baby!) with a strong heartbeat. The SCH has shrunk again, down to 3x1cm. The scan I had today was also with a consultant obstetrician I'd been seeing privately about the early miscarriages and he was really reassuring and confidently positive. I'd only ever seen junior doctors at my NHS IVF clinic and they often seemed to be a bit confused and negative, which really added to my anxiety. I think for the first time I might actually feel properly pregnant!
> 
> I hope your scan went okay Pegs. My consultant said brown discharge is absolutely nothing to worry about, in fact it should be welcomed as a sign of the haematoma breaking down.


----------



## Pegs

opps I meant they dated me 10W and 6 days.


----------



## ticking.clock

Pegs said:


> opps I meant they dated me 10W and 6 days.

Scan can be up to a week either side x


----------



## Pegs

thanks ticking.clock..

my LO needs to catch up! haha...


ticking.clock said:


> Pegs said:
> 
> 
> opps I meant they dated me 10W and 6 days.
> 
> Scan can be up to a week either side xClick to expand...


----------



## SuperTrooper

Pegs, I had two scans that we're both 4 days behind. They said don't worry, it could just be the angle it's sitting at, and anyway all babies develop in their own way and a week either side is fine. Anyway my last scan was bang on for the dates, so either it had been sitting at a funny angle, or it has caught up. Either way it really was nothing to worry about X


----------



## Pegs

thanks! its good to know.. I talked to my doc yesterday and he said the LO is right on schedule, so nothing to worry..

its my first pregnancy and you can tell i have become overly paranoid!
lol



SuperTrooper said:


> Pegs, I had two scans that we're both 4 days behind. They said don't worry, it could just be the angle it's sitting at, and anyway all babies develop in their own way and a week either side is fine. Anyway my last scan was bang on for the dates, so either it had been sitting at a funny angle, or it has caught up. Either way it really was nothing to worry about X


----------



## just_mee

hello to everyone iv been reading through your storys and i would like to join you lovely ladies ... heres my story.

i have suffered 3 mc from early stages 5-8 weeks and september 2011 i gave birth to a beautiful boy who we sadly lost at 11 weeks old i am now pregnant with our rainbow baby i am currently 15+3 but im not having a easy ride 2 weeks ago whilst washing up (13+3) i felt something dripping down my legs i put my hand there only to be coverd in blood i ran to get my hubby who drove me straight to hospital after waiting 4 hours and having loads of blood tests done being 100% sure id lost our precious gift ..the scan showed our baby moving around (relived wasnt even the word) but the doctor told me i have a sch he said its not very big but didnt actually say the size i was told strick bed rest givien progestron and injections every 3 days i ended up having another bleed on sunday last week (5 days after my 1st bleed) im so scared i now have brown/black sometimes stringy (sorry tmi) im just wondering if anyone can help how do i know if this is good or bad im using clexane and asprin which doctor told me to carry on with im being re scanned friday and im absolutly petrified :((( xxxxxx


----------



## PreshFest

Hey all.. I was diagnosed with SCH yesterday. I have not had any bleeding yet, but have had light cramping nonstop. Baby is doing great so far, though. I just hope it stays that way. This whole thing is freaking me out!


----------



## hopeful12

HI ladies, I'm 16 wks and I was diagnosed with a SCH, actually two, yesterday on random ultrasound. I've had no spotting or bleeding and no cramping at all my entire pregnancy. I'm scared to pieces. The larger of the two is actually right at the edge of my placenta closest to my cervix, but no bleeding or spotting, is that normal?? I'm confused and scared and my Dr acted like there wasn't much to be done and just watch it. He didn't tell me how big they were, and of course I forgot to ask b/c I was so scared.


----------



## PreshFest

hopeful12 said:


> HI ladies, I'm 16 wks and I was diagnosed with a SCH, actually two, yesterday on random ultrasound. I've had no spotting or bleeding and no cramping at all my entire pregnancy. I'm scared to pieces. The larger of the two is actually right at the edge of my placenta closest to my cervix, but no bleeding or spotting, is that normal?? I'm confused and scared and my Dr acted like there wasn't much to be done and just watch it. He didn't tell me how big they were, and of course I forgot to ask b/c I was so scared.

I haven't had any bleeding yet either. Hoping I don't! But there really is nothing that can be done. I was told to limit activity. So no exercise or sex until they clear me. I'm terrified as well, though!


----------



## sweetdrea

I had a sch at around 8 weeks. Ultrasound said it was dried up about 4 weeks ago today i passed a blood clot the size of a 50 cent piece n 1 inch thick. Er only checked baby hb and checked for contraction then said ur doctor says u will most likely pass more and you will bleed your whole pregnancy. I haven't bleed since 8 weeks n IM not heavily bleeding now but i had passed a huge clot. Anyone have this happen and baby made it OK? Please help IM sooo sooo scared!!!


----------



## ticking.clock

I found out on Friday that my SCH was actually a vanishing twin x


----------



## PreshFest

ticking.clock said:


> I found out on Friday that my SCH was actually a vanishing twin x

Well THAT is interesting. How do they distinguish the two?


----------



## ticking.clock

PreshFest said:


> ticking.clock said:
> 
> 
> I found out on Friday that my SCH was actually a vanishing twin x
> 
> Well THAT is interesting. How do they distinguish the two?Click to expand...

I have no idea, but they said (as it had got bigger) that it was my body flushing it out and reabsorbing the contents,
:shrug:


----------



## Katze

Went to my follow up today and there was NO sign of the SCH! It was absorbed. They saw it 4 weeks ago at my 7week 3 days U/S. Went in today and bam! It was gone. Never had any bleeding. Hope everyone else is doing well and if their SCH is still not gone, I hope soon it will resolve itself!


----------



## PreshFest

Katze said:


> Went to my follow up today and there was NO sign of the SCH! It was absorbed. They saw it 4 weeks ago at my 7week 3 days U/S. Went in today and bam! It was gone. Never had any bleeding. Hope everyone else is doing well and if their SCH is still not gone, I hope soon it will resolve itself!

I have a follow-up today, but it's only been 1.5 weeks since my last scan. But I still have had ZERO bleeding, so I'm really hoping for good news today!


----------



## jessturner

Hi before this happened last week I had never heard of this. I had the first bleed while at work it was bright red and enough to stain my panties but it trickled off within a few hours. I was 14 weeks 2 days. Went to the e.r. and they told me I have SCH. Told me to follow up with my ob first thing the next morning. Of course she was off....so friday they returned my calls and ordered the ultrasounds from the hospital. Told me to err on the side of caution go home and rest, no sex no exercise, no lifting. Friday night left a message saying to call first thing monday and in the meantime stay on restrictions, and if i bleed again to call. So saturday bled again bright red, but not heavy just more spotting. Called on call dr, he said that being only 14weeks 5 days he didn't know why my ob would want to know when i bled, to rest and hope for the best.....to go to the er if i pass tissue. Basically I was in tears.....but rested. Called first thing yesterday, she apologized, she wouldn't tell me how big the mass is, i asked if she thought it would absorb on its own or was too big. She said they just didn't know....I have an ultrasound on 7/11/12. I came back to work today, but I'm so stressed....I have a doppler so its reassuring to hear the baby at night before I go to sleep, but i'm sore. Today I'm 15 weeks :) How do you guys handle the stress.


----------



## Trissy

Does anyone know what happens or what risks can arise if a SCH doesn't either bleed itself out or reabsorb? Mine was discovered at 9+2 and at 12+1 it had gotten bigger. I have had spotting episodes but nothing major. I'm on blood thinners so my doctor said it could take longer to reabsorb but no one can, or will, really tell me what happens if it doesn't go away as the baby grows. 

Is it inevitable that if it doesn't reabsorb that the growth of the baby and uterus would force it to eventually bleed itself out? I've just come off of five days of bed rest because of spotting and pain. I don't think I've ever been this stressed in my life. Sheesh. :wacko:


----------



## Bug222

Hi ladies, I just wanted to pop back to this thread as it gave me a lot of support near the beginning of my pregnancy. I was diagnosed with two SCH's at just over 8 weeks. A week ago I had my handsome, healthy little monkey Iain. Best wishes to all of you going through this scary time, hang in there!!!!


----------



## Kittykat1228

Jess, I had my first and only bleed at 16 weeks. And my doctor did pretty much the same thing. Ive visited the er 3 times for fear of something being wrong but everytime the baby is fine. Honestly you just hold your breath and hope everything is ok till your next appt or ultrasound. I bpught a doppler too and that helped a lot cause I could check on her whenever I wanted. Im at 26 weeks 4 days now and I still check for spotting everytime i go to the bathroom... Just hang in there. 

Congrats bug222!


----------



## Barenziah

hey ladies, just joined this forum because I've had this sch since 9 weeks and now I am 15 weeks.
I've bled on and off for the past 6 weeks and believe me, I kind of gotten used to the bleeding. heh!
I'm just taking it easy, and hoping it goes away somehow. 
every time I go back to the hospital for a scan, my baby is doing well.
I believe in this baby and his/her will to live:)
I also have a fetal doppler I've ordered on its way. can't wait!


----------



## Bay

Hello,

I had my 2nd trimester morphology scan today and thought i'd update with positive news. Here's a recap of my timeline:

*. 8 weeks - dating scan picked up a small subchorionic hematoma. 
*. 11 weeks - followup scan showed sch was still there but shrinking
*. 19 weeks - morphology scan showed sch had been reabsorbed and everything looked great apart from the two choroid plexus cysts present, but that is for another thread.

I did not bleed or spot at any time apart from 7dpo which would have been implantation. 

Hope everyone else is doing well with theirs. 
Cheers


----------



## Jasrose88

Hi ladies

I'm 16 weeks and at 12 weeks I had a haeomorrage. Since then I've had 2 heavy bleeds and brown spotting with some clotting on most days. I'm on progesterone pessaries and baby is doing ok.

Just wondering how it all went for you.

I'm also having issues with my obs. He called it clots behind the placenta but after days of research on the net I found the tech name (which I asked and he didn't tell me).

Emotionally, I have good days and bad days.

My obs said to not have sex and no need to bed rest, just carry on as always. But when I do my normal activities I notice that i bleed more so I'm not listening to him. I'm mainly on the couch and do very light duties around the house.

thanks

Jasrose


----------



## Barenziah

had a scan the other day at 17w4d. the sch was still there but the sonographer said
it looks " more echogenic and organized" and that's a good thing, whatever that means! lol
My baby is doing great, so I try not to worry too much. 
thank fruck I started feeling the baby move, it's lovely and reassuring:)

hope everything goes well for you too jasrose88.


----------



## lockzie

Hi all

I thought I would just post an update on here after having lots of huge bleeds in early pregnancy due to a big SCH and other complications along the way

Abigail Rose was born on 9th August 2012 at 1210 weighing 7lb 2oz by section. She is adorable, healthy and perfect :baby: She has a very proud mummy and daddy <3 <3 <3
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0413.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Bay

Lockzie she is beautiful. Congratulations on your happy ending :)


----------



## Barenziah

oooh lockzie congrats on your little one!


and here's an update on ... well, me and my bub.
I went in to morphology scan today at 19w2d, baby is doing extremely well and
the sch's all GONE!!!
the sonographer said she didn't see any evidence of bleeding, hooray!!!

looks like my optimism and slacking on some housework have paid off?;) lol


hope everything is going well for everyone out there too:wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## NewDad39

Big congrats Lockzie .. She is very adorable :happydance:. I am glad your baby is here safe and sound.. We still have about 3 more weeks to go unless she decides she wants to come early :happydance:


lockzie said:


> Hi all
> 
> I thought I would just post an update on here after having lots of huge bleeds in early pregnancy due to a big SCH and other complications along the way
> 
> Abigail Rose was born on 9th August 2012 at 1210 weighing 7lb 2oz by section. She is adorable, healthy and perfect :baby: She has a very proud mummy and daddy <3 <3 <3


----------



## lockzie

How exciting...... for me those last 3 weeks flew past, so she will be here before your know it. 
Hope the last tri has been a worry free one for you and I hope your little one doesnt keep you waiting too long!!
Please let us know on here when she arrives......:baby: 

Best wishes :happydance:



NewDad39 said:


> Big congrats Lockzie .. She is very adorable :happydance:. I am glad your baby is here safe and sound.. We still have about 3 more weeks to go unless she decides she wants to come early :happydance:
> 
> 
> lockzie said:
> 
> 
> Hi all
> 
> I thought I would just post an update on here after having lots of huge bleeds in early pregnancy due to a big SCH and other complications along the way
> 
> Abigail Rose was born on 9th August 2012 at 1210 weighing 7lb 2oz by section. She is adorable, healthy and perfect :baby: She has a very proud mummy and daddy <3 <3 <3Click to expand...


----------



## NewDad39

Thank you so much..she has been doing very good and right on track with her measurements and everything :thumbup::happydance:. We had an OB appointment and my wife's cervix is still closed at 36w4d...hopefully it will start changing soon. I will keep you all posted for sure 


lockzie said:


> How exciting...... for me those last 3 weeks flew past, so she will be here before your know it.
> Hope the last tri has been a worry free one for you and I hope your little one doesnt keep you waiting too long!!
> Please let us know on here when she arrives......:baby:
> 
> Best wishes :happydance:
> 
> 
> 
> NewDad39 said:
> 
> 
> Big congrats Lockzie .. She is very adorable :happydance:. I am glad your baby is here safe and sound.. We still have about 3 more weeks to go unless she decides she wants to come early :happydance:
> 
> 
> lockzie said:
> 
> 
> Hi all
> 
> I thought I would just post an update on here after having lots of huge bleeds in early pregnancy due to a big SCH and other complications along the way
> 
> Abigail Rose was born on 9th August 2012 at 1210 weighing 7lb 2oz by section. She is adorable, healthy and perfect :baby: She has a very proud mummy and daddy <3 <3 <3
> 
> Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## Kittykat1228

Congrats lockzie! And newdad keep us posted, great to read all the success stories :)
I hit 32 weeks today and everything is going good. Started getting horrible braxton hicks though it feels like I cant breath sometimes, but DD is moving around like crazy.


----------



## Goodluckbear

Lockzie - My due date buddy  CONGRATULATIONS! :happydance:

Thought I'd pop back in too for an update  We have also welcomed the arrival of our baby girl on 11 Aug at exactly 39 weeks. She was born naturally within 7 hours after checking into the hospital. It is such a joy to hold her especially after the rough pregnancy. The SCH started at 10cm and didn't go away till 30 weeks. Was bleeding on and off till 16 weeks.

The Dr and I had a good look at the placenta after the birth. It was free of SCH! Chin up mamas! It gets better with each passing day.


----------



## hopefullmom

so here is my story.....First off, this is my first pregnancy and was so happy. Untill i started bleeding that is at 6 weeks. Turns out i had a hematoma right from the start. no idea how it came to be. saw it even before the heartbeat. I bleed for 2 weeks and havent had any since then. im now 15 w 2 d. I thank god every day im still pregnant. But now, the hematoma has lifted a small edge of placenta. Like 15 percent. i just dont get it. I did everything i was suppoed to. I still work but only 3 days a week and i literally am so careful and when i get home i do NOTHING. This whole process is so scary and i find myself wondering daily if i will be with a real live bay in febuary. Some days i think yes, some days i think no.....im so mad that this hematoma is ruining my experience of being pregnant. I havent enjoyed not one day of it. I want this baby so much...its a girl btw! I have named her Ava Jade. I have barely told anyone about the pregnancy except family because i keep thinking i will lose her. I want a normal pregnancy. Im just sort of angry right now. Also i want to add that im a obgyn ultrasound tech for a maternal fetal medicine doctor which most people think would be great but its so hard seeing all these great pregnancies daily and wishing it could be me. Also i have way to much access. checking the clot every couple days is simply maddening because its never gone! Just wanted to get this off my chest and share with you ladies. Hoping for some support


----------



## lockzie

Well Done and Congratulations to you Goodluckbear :baby::happydance:
What have you called her and what did she weigh?



Goodluckbear said:


> Lockzie - My due date buddy  CONGRATULATIONS! :happydance:
> 
> Thought I'd pop back in too for an update  We have also welcomed the arrival of our baby girl on 11 Aug at exactly 39 weeks. She was born naturally within 7 hours after checking into the hospital. It is such a joy to hold her especially after the rough pregnancy. The SCH started at 10cm and didn't go away till 30 weeks. Was bleeding on and off till 16 weeks.
> 
> The Dr and I had a good look at the placenta after the birth. It was free of SCH! Chin up mamas! It gets better with each passing day.


----------



## lockzie

hopefullmom - Sorry you have had to come to this group...... if you read back about 10 pages or so, you will see some of our stories which will give you confidence while having a SCH

Your situation sounds similar to mine, I had huge bleeds from 7 weeks onwards and the SCH lifted a significant proportion of my placenta according to my consultant. It terrified me and didnt announce my pregnancy until well after my 20 week scan. I also had other complications too.
Well, I had my little girl last week, happy, healthy and perfect. Goodluckbear also had a terrible time with her SCH and she also had her little girl last week. 

Take it very easy and take positivness from the babies being born from mums on this sch forum :hugs:


----------



## Kittykat1228

So it turns out I was not having braxton hicks but real contractions. Went to the hospital on thurs and they gave me a shot of terbutaline to keep away the contractions, then saturday otw to the store someone rearended our car and the doc told me to go get checked out, and the contractions were back. I didnt get home till this morning,im on procardia to keep away contractions, bed rest and were already 2 cm dilated. They gave me steroid shots and assured me she was developed enough to survive. Hoping chloe can stay in there a couple more weeks. Fingers crossed...

Hoping everyone is doing ok :)


----------



## jellytots2010

Hi everyone!

I am so glad that I found you :) I am 16 weeks and have a big sch with bleeding on and off since 10 weeks. I've been told to rest and i'm off work for the next 8 weeks (until the baby is viable - i've been told).

Is there anything else that I can do to help? Will sit down with a cup of tea and read lots of your stories later :)

Trying to keep positive xx


----------



## hopefullmom

I spent an hour reading all the back posts and it is very reassuring. This is so scary....i pray every day. Im already so attched to this baby. I really hope i can make it. Im so happy to read all the outcomes of healthy babies. I will update as i get more news. 

Please pray for my baby AVA FISHER 
i will be praying for everyone on this site tonight and every night


----------



## ariel86

hello group. this is my first pregnancy and im 5 weeks along . After intercourse i noticed some bleeding not much but i was still concerned so i went to the er. they did an ultra sound and the results said I have sch. the doctor there said i have a 99% chance of having a healthy baby. Not knowing at the time exactly what sch was i was lost on what to ask him such as if it was large or small. I did ask if i should go on bed rest and he said no continue everything as normal. Well I found if i put myself on bed rest my cramps dont really bother me and i dont bleed but if i stand for more then 5 min i start to bleed and its a dark brown. what does everyone think about bedrest? does it make a difference and help? is there a difference between bright red blood or dark brown? anything else i can do to help my chances? thanks in advance for replies


----------



## ariel86

hopefullmom said:


> so here is my story.....First off, this is my first pregnancy and was so happy. Untill i started bleeding that is at 6 weeks. Turns out i had a hematoma right from the start. no idea how it came to be. saw it even before the heartbeat. I bleed for 2 weeks and havent had any since then. im now 15 w 2 d. I thank god every day im still pregnant. But now, the hematoma has lifted a small edge of placenta. Like 15 percent. i just dont get it. I did everything i was suppoed to. I still work but only 3 days a week and i literally am so careful and when i get home i do NOTHING. This whole process is so scary and i find myself wondering daily if i will be with a real live bay in febuary. Some days i think yes, some days i think no.....im so mad that this hematoma is ruining my experience of being pregnant. I havent enjoyed not one day of it. I want this baby so much...its a girl btw! I have named her Ava Jade. I have barely told anyone about the pregnancy except family because i keep thinking i will lose her. I want a normal pregnancy. Im just sort of angry right now. Also i want to add that im a obgyn ultrasound tech for a maternal fetal medicine doctor which most people think would be great but its so hard seeing all these great pregnancies daily and wishing it could be me. Also i have way to much access. checking the clot every couple days is simply maddening because its never gone! Just wanted to get this off my chest and share with you ladies. Hoping for some support

dear hopefullmom i wish you all the best and its so sad knowing that we always will have that worry.but before i found out about this I was worried anyways. also with the job you have i can see how this would make it worse but also at least you are able to keep checking your progress. I am 5 weeks and they said they wont check me again until 20weeks! its definitely a hard thing but the odds are in our favour. I think you should tell your friends about the pregnancy because it is still a positive blessing and they will support you . I feel regardless of the complication it is still a happy time and we need to stay positive . even without sch there is still chance for miscarriage in every pregnancy so just make sure to take it easy but you should enjoy it like any other person without it would. take care :hugs:


----------



## hopefullmom

Ariel86-

thank you for your response-and sorry for your sch. So you said they were not going to check you till 20 weeks?? That seems way to far off. You should have a scan at 12 weeks to check on the clot and also to have a nuchal translucency test. so, as far as the clot goes, if they didnt give you a size its probably not huge. Next time you get a scan make sure you ask for size and location. As far as bed rest-my doctor always told me its not needed unless im bleeding heavy which i never was. It was always brown and spotting. Its sounds like you are just spotting. But take it day by day. If you start beelding heavier go straight to doctors and make sure they SCAN you. Goodluck and keep us updated:flower:


----------



## hopefullmom

So this is something i wanna bring up to everyone here. I was wondering if anyones doctors reccomend clotting disorder bloodwork. Mine never mentioned it but i have a doctors appt tomorrow and im going to ask for it-cant hurt i guess. I was on another sch board and a lot of people were mentioning thats what caused there sch. That there docs did the test and it was abnormal and they ended up having to take blood thinners. Most doctors dont test for it unless you have had several misscarriages. I dont know-maybe im thinking to much into the WHY of the sch. But it cant hurt to just ask about it. Its a simple blood test. Let me know what you guys think! Hope everyone is doing great and as always this group is in my nightly prayers:flower:


----------



## Kelly9

Well I get to join you ladies! Was told I have 2 SCH's at my scan today.... one or both may or may not be from an arteriovenous fistula I have in my uterus and honestly the tech and radiologist who did my scan today were horrible, didn't really tell me anything. I don't even know if these two possible SCH's are affecting the placenta. Good news is I have another scan in a week and I've had no bleeding, some dots of pink when I wiped last night but pretty sure it's from the progesterone applicators I've been using. It's gone now anyway.

So how much should I worry? I'm trying not to but obviously when something isn't perfect you worry. Ugh, I don't need the extra stress.

You can see the spots they're talking about in this pic but nothing is labeled. They don't even look the same as images I've seen online....
 



Attached Files:







tulip9+2.jpg
File size: 46 KB
Views: 21


----------



## Kittykat1228

Ariel- brown blood means its old, red blood is new. I was told that brown is ok. at 5 weeks it could be implatation bleeding also. When my hematoma burst it was bright red blood and it was everywhere. Ive recommended it before and I will continue to, fetal dopplers are amazing and not incredibly expensive. At 5 weeks you wont be able to hear anything yet but for the future it brings piece of mind when youre driving yourseld crazy about things going wrong. Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## Kelly9

I have a Doppler and am very happy for it. I listen to my baby's HB every night before bed. It really helps reassure me.


----------



## tgajowiak

Hi..I am new to this site and looking for a little info. I am 11 wks and have been diag osed with a Subchorionic Hemorhage(think I spelled that wrong). My guestion is this..what is the difference between Hemorhage and Hematoma?? I was told this by an ER doctor that it was a tear of the placenta from the uterus. Mine is approx 4
6 cm. I am scared to death!! What does this mean for my baby? I'm so confused. I go see my Ob next week. I am currently on bedrest from the ER doctors orders. I bleed here and there also. Can anyone give me any info/ advice?? :(:cry:


----------



## Goodluckbear

Lockzie - She was born 7.5 lbs. Having gone through the SCH, it just makes her all the more precious. I think she's going to grow up being spoilt rotten :)

tgajowiak - My SCH started at 10 weeks and measured 10 cm on the scan right after the big bleed and was considered large. 4-6cm is probably a medium sized clot. Now that the pregnancy is over, my ob admitted that it was the biggest SCH she had ever seen in her career. It was a harrowing experience, and I was also on bed rest for the entire duration of the bleed (from 10-20 weeks). I bled brown gunk for that period. The SCH did not disappear from the scan till 30 weeks. It was a very very slow process. A load of books from the library helped to keep my mind off things. Watch out for bright red bleeds as those require immediate medical attention. Brown stuff is just old blood that is making its way out. My understanding is that the hemorrhage describes the bleeding and the hematoma the resulting clot. They are both part of the same process but not all hemorrhages result in a hematoma as some bleed out completely without forming a clot. Take it a day at a time, lie down as much as you can (to avoid putting additional pressure on the uterus) and drink plenty of fluids. This support group is fantastic and really helped me through the darkest moments.


----------



## krissyd

I was diagnosed with sch yesterday. I am currently 6 weeks 5days. They said in the er that it is about 1cm and the baby has a strong heartbeat. I have had light brown spotting for the past 2 weeks, no red blood. The doctor told me no sex, no lifting and drink lots of water. I have an appt in 2 weeks. From reading other posts I am worried about getting a heavy bleed and just praying this goes away asap. I don't think I can mentally handle this for my entire pregnancy. I have a 4year old who I need to drive to prek and my husband works all day. I have nobody who can help me so I am scared of of getting bigger and having to be on full he'd rest. I'm sorry to vent but I am just worried and frustrated.


----------



## Barenziah

oh krissyd please don't say you can't handle it 'cause you CAN!
please keep positive and we all can get through this!!

my update!
I posted at 19weeks my hematoma was gone but seems like it's back lol
well, not the same hematoma but it's a new one.
every time I have an episode of bleeding I freaked out and go back to the hospital but until 24weeks all they can do is to 
"just wait and see" and that's what they keep telling me anyways so I stopped worrying.
my baby is a tough little one and I know it, we can and WILL get through this.

I was diagnosed with sch at 9weeks and I'm 22weeks now.
so what if I have to go for another 18weeks? I know we can do it and I am confident.

I will have a scan done at 24weeks so will post another update then.
keep strong and positive ladies, we all can beat sch's butts!


----------



## Kelly9

My two sch's are almost gone! They were measuring 1 cm at the largest point just 1 week after they were originally discovered. Am praying they're gone at my 12 week scan in 8 days. Would be nice not to worry anymore. I never have had bleeding either. I didn't realize new ones could from I guess I figured they were discovered in first tri usually and happened with the development of the placenta. But even still knowing more could appear it will be nice to be sch free!


----------



## Kittykat1228

I hit 35 weeks this thursday, still on complete bed rest and procardia to keep the contrations away. I have nothing ready and am completely stressing out, she has no room, and I havent had a baby shower so I have nothing , cant go shoppong for anything cause im not allowed out of the house. Shes determined to break out early. They said its safe to deliever at 35 weeks so I just have to make it couple more days, hoping shell hang in there till 37 weeks. Congrats on your schs being gone kelly, its a relief I know, dont worru about them coming back, just take it easy and keep faith that everything will be ok. The ladies on this thread are great :)


----------



## Kelly9

They not 100% gone yet but they were pretty small. I just hope they don't decide to start getting bigger again! Scan is 1 week away. Then maybe i can relax and enjoy telling our friends and family. Keeping such a secret is so hard.

Good luck keeping little miss in for a bit longer.


----------



## goltaf

My story is back on August 5th, I started hemoraging while on a trip out of state. I was 10 weeks and 1 day along. In order to get pregnant, after haveing a 37 and 1 day loss last September, we had to go through IVF. I started bleeding out when I went to the restroom. They almost lost me in the ambulance because I lost over a liter of blood. They transferred me to a larger Womens hospital. My husband and I had no idea I could bleed that much and out baby was still alive. They did the ultrasound, and sure enough, there she was-just hanging out. But I had a massive SCH the size of her sac. Docs gave our baby less than a 50% survival rate.

We made it back home (about a 9 hour drive) and saw our regular perinatologist. They told us the placenta was pulling away from the wall, that the placenta was covering my cervix and that the SCH was 4 CM. OH and said baby probably has Downs Syndrome. So we did the DS testing-which was negative. 

A week later we had another scan-was told everything was fine-no SCH existed.

Two days later, I started having blood run out of me. Went to ER, and they said we had another SCH. Back on bedrest.

Then this past week saw our normal perinatologist and they once again found a large SCB. He put me on total bedrest until further notice. Now the SCB is down above my bladder and they are worried about an infection rupturing my bag of waters. As of today-I am 14 weeks and 2 days along...

I am scared to death. I got a dopplar and check on her everyday. What else can I do? There is no safe time being pregnant. Our 37 week daughter died from a knot in her cord. We thought we were going to the hospital to have a healthy baby girl (afterall thats what the doctors kept telling us) and her heartbeat was gone.

I am doing my best to stay positive, but its not easy. Is is normal to get multiple SCB? And at different locations? When is the point where they just go away? Do they ever go away?


----------



## Kelly9

^ I'm sorry to hear this and about your little girl. We lost at little girl at 5 months and it was heart wrenching. I didn't even know it was possible to keep having different sch's so I'm not help there, is the placenta still pulling away? Are they scanning you regularly? A doppler is a great idea to help keep you calm, I've had one for all my pregnancies and it's the only thing keeping me sane now. I pray that everything resolves and you get to hold this lo healthy in your arms at 37+ weeks.


----------



## hopefullmom

Hi everyone. I wanted to update since my last post. So last the perinatalogist saw I had a partial abruption due to the clot. I am a ultrasound tech and accepted this diagnosis bc that is what it looked like to me too. Well as I was looking again today I had second thoughts and called the doctor in the room to scan me again. As he was scanning he said.. so your still not having any bleeding ?? I said no. He said that in fact he doesn't think I have an abruption but rather a circumvallate placenta. In my career as a tech I have never seen this. Its so rare In fact I had to Google the image just to see what is was. Low and behold....that is what I was seeing on the screen. Im in shock. Now I have risks of ptl low birth weight and total abruption. He said he has only seen like 2 in his 25 year career and was shocked I was experiencing this. He said we just have to watch the weight of the baby and signs of ptl or abruption. I am so sick to my stomach with worry. I wish I knew why thus was happening. Or why my body decided to make a deformed placenta. Im only 18 weeks and have a long way to go. I don't know how im going to handle all this worry. My support system is less then great. Im scared... but hanging on. It just goes to show you...mothers intuition is really strong. I just knew that something was wrong with the placenta. Sure enough ....


----------



## Strinemomma

Well I'm sorry to say that I am joining this thread. I was diagnosed last Friday with SCH at 7+5 weeks. I had been having cramping, spotting and pea sized blood clots. Had OB ultrasound which showed baby measuring at 8+1 and strong heartbeat of 173 (thanking God for that) and confirmed SCH under part of my placenta. The SCH measured (from memory) 3x5x.5, wide and flat across the top of my uterus. 

History -
I have had two MC prior to healthy baby girl. Then MC at 11 weeks in Jan. 2011, It took us over one year to get pregnant with this bubs. I have Factor V Liden blood clotting disorder and my OB has me on progesterone twice a day and baby aspirin. Also taking prenatals with omegas, iron, and folic acid. 

I have had two US thus far. One at 6+4 which confirmed fetal pole and HB of 150 and this last US that measured ahead at 8+1 and HB of 173. During this time I developed the SCH. 

I spent the labor day weekend on rest and felt pretty lousy over the last 4 days. I had bright red spotting in the mornings both Friday and Saturday and then it stopped by Sunday morning. Monday and Tuesday home from work in bed. I haven't had heavy pregnancy symptoms other that being exhausted, crampy, nauseated and really sore breasts. 

While resting I read this ENTIRE thread to gain perspective of what I might be facing. I am touched by the strength and courage of the ladies that have shared their experiences and have been given hope by those who have had positive outcomes. 

Today I am feeling a lot of pressure and been having some spotting (red not brown and small clots I'd say barley-sized) and a tender stomach. Not really cramping. 

I am mostly concerned about the pressure. It feels as if a fist is pushing against my cervix. Is this what it feels like before losing a larger-sized clot? 

After my first MC I had a DNC. Afterward a large clot formied post surgery and it seems like that was what it felt like, but it has been a few years. 

Any of you gals experienced the pressure thing I am referring to?


----------



## goltaf

So far the placenta appears to be attached again, but each time we go in, we hear something different, so it has been extremely stressful and aggrevating... We did get a dopplar so we listen to her everyday.


----------



## goltaf

Strinemomma said:


> Well I'm sorry to say that I am joining this thread. I was diagnosed last Friday with SCH at 7+5 weeks. I had been having cramping, spotting and pea sized blood clots. Had OB ultrasound which showed baby measuring at 8+1 and strong heartbeat of 173 (thanking God for that) and confirmed SCH under part of my placenta. The SCH measured (from memory) 3x5x.5, wide and flat across the top of my uterus.
> 
> History -
> I have had two MC prior to healthy baby girl. Then MC at 11 weeks in Jan. 2011, It took us over one year to get pregnant with this bubs. I have Factor V Liden blood clotting disorder and my OB has me on progesterone twice a day and baby aspirin. Also taking prenatals with omegas, iron, and folic acid.
> 
> I have had two US thus far. One at 6+4 which confirmed fetal pole and HB of 150 and this last US that measured ahead at 8+1 and HB of 173. During this time I developed the SCH.
> 
> I spent the labor day weekend on rest and felt pretty lousy over the last 4 days. I had bright red spotting in the mornings both Friday and Saturday and then it stopped by Sunday morning. Monday and Tuesday home from work in bed. I haven't had heavy pregnancy symptoms other that being exhausted, crampy, nauseated and really sore breasts.
> 
> While resting I read this ENTIRE thread to gain perspective of what I might be facing. I am touched by the strength and courage of the ladies that have shared their experiences and have been given hope by those who have had positive outcomes.
> 
> Today I am feeling a lot of pressure and been having some spotting (red not brown and small clots I'd say barley-sized) and a tender stomach. Not really cramping.
> 
> I am mostly concerned about the pressure. It feels as if a fist is pushing against my cervix. Is this what it feels like before losing a larger-sized clot?
> 
> After my first MC I had a DNC. Afterward a large clot formied post surgery and it seems like that was what it felt like, but it has been a few years.
> 
> Any of you gals experienced the pressure thing I am referring to?

Hello,
I had that pressure feeling down below, and that is when we found out I had a new SCH right above my bladder. I would call your doc and see if they can get you in for a new scan to see if you have a low SCH... Hang in there and try to stay in bed. I've been on bedrest now for a month, that's really the only available treatment...


----------



## 254

I've been lurking on this thread for a few weeks, but wanted to come out and say hi!

My background... pregnant with 2nd child after nearly 2 years of ttc and 2 MCs (most recently in April at 10w after good scan/heartbeat). At 8.5 weeks in this pregnancy I started spotting and a scan at 9w showed a small SCH - 1cm across. A few days later I had a huge bleed... bright red blood that just kept on coming. I was totally sure I was losing our baby... it's hard to imagine a baby surviving when you see so much blood, isn't it? But somehow, baby hung on... but a scan at 10w showed the SCH was now 5x4x2cm - big growth in just a week. Since then I've had brown bleeding and spotting but haven't had any more very heavy bleeds. I've been resting as much as possible.

The early pregnancy unit gave us very little information, despite be asking the right questions. They wouldn't tell us where the SCH was in relation to the placenta, which I wanted to know especially.

Yesterday we had our 12 week scan, and things are looking reasonably positive. Baby is wonderful and very, very active, and the SCH is very slightly smaller in total volume (now about 4.5x3x2.5) and is apparently all old blood now. And the good news is that it's on the opposite side of baby to the placenta! We are so relieved as I know that reduces the risks a fair bit. Having had 3 miscarriages in the past I am very relieved to have positive news this time.

The sonographer wasn't concerned about it, and said it will probably have been reabsorbed by our next scan at 20 weeks. Fingers crossed! The sonographer was brilliant and explained/showed everything so clearly, even showing me exactly where in my tummy the SCH was (right hand side). It was a little scary to see the huge black blob that was the SCH, not much smaller than baby (baby's 6.5cm) but she was very positive about our chances of things ending up ok.

Looking forward to getting to know you all and hoping for positive outcomes for those of you who are currently going through scary times. The last month has been one of the scariest of my life so I very much identify. :hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

^ great news about position! 

My two sch's are gone!!!! Happy dance!!! I had sex for the first time in ages last night it was marvelous.


----------



## MumToTwinnies

Update:
Had my healthy baby boy September 4th by emergency c-section, everything went well. Hope it goes the same for the rest of you!
Oh and I was 39+2, he weighed a healthy 7lb 14oz xx


----------



## lockzie

Congratulations MumToTwinnies :happydance::happydance::happydance:
Glad everything went well, enjoy your bundle of joy :happydance:


----------



## DaisyQ

Hi ladies, may I join you? (Hi Tiff!)

I'm 6w4d with my first child - an IVF baby. I was just recently diagnosed with SCH. I started bleeding Thursday, 8/13 - I felt a gush of blood, and had quite a bit of bright red bleeding with cramps. I also passed a large clot (size of a small egg). I was freaking out. Went to the RE on Friday 8/14, and was diagnosed with SCH. I don't remember the measurements, but on US the bleed looked big - the RE actually thought it was a second gestational sac at first - it was the same size as my existing gestational sac. I went home and rested, and am taking this whole week off work to lie low. No exercise, no sex, etc. 

Went back today for a follow up, and heard the heartbeat for the first time - 120 bpm. Today the SCH looks a lot longer than before, but also flatter, and part of the area is still black but part is grey - I hear the flattening is a good thing, and so is the grey? I'm hoping that means that part of it is healing. ? I'm attaching my scan pic. I have no idea what's normal or whats better or worse in terms of size, location etc. Would love to hear your thoughts. Of course I need to get more info from my actual DOCTOR, but they seem to not want to say too much - obviously they can't predict what the outcome will be.
 



Attached Files:







US 9-18-12, 6w4d.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Kelly9

Hey Daisy, 

Position all depends on where placenta is, obviously you want the clot to be no where near the placenta but it is still early to determine where that is though based off what I see and I am NO radiologist I'd say it looks like your placenta is developing on the other side away from the clot.


----------



## DaisyQ

Thanks Tiff. :flower: I so wish I had more insight as to how "bad" or "less bad" it is. I texted the scan to my SIL who is an OB, but she didn't comment on the SCH and we are not especially close, so I don't want to bug her about it. I might forward it to my BIL (also a doc) to see if he can have his perinatologist friend look at it. I feel like I'm a little overboard right now, but I'm just scared and nervous of course.


----------



## Kelly9

I wouldn't worry if your doc isn't worried, most SCH's resolve and the pregnancies continue on as if they were never there, though going through what we did to get pg I totally understand the worry.


----------



## DaisyQ

TOTALLY. That's a huge part of my anxiety I'm sure. I feel like it's such a MIRACLE I am pregnant at all and it took so much time and $$$$$ to get here.


----------



## 254

Hi Daisy :hi: 

You might remember me from the B6 thread... I'm finally into 2nd trimester after nearly 2 years of trying.

I was diagnosed with a small (1cm) SCH at 9 weeks after some spotting. I had a huge bleed at 9.5 weeks (with a clots) and at 10 weeks my SCH was 5x4x2cm - 5 times the length of the week before and bigger than baby, who was only 3.4cm! It was a scary time... I can totally identify with the worry you're feeling. We were also given very little information at our ultrasound. 

I've read things saying a SCH which is diagnosed early in the 1st trimester is more likely to resolve itself earlier (not sure what others' experiences are of this??) - so you might find that yours is gone or pretty much gone by 12 weeks! Mine was still there at 12 weeks... very slightly smaller (4.5cm) but a very obvious big round sac of blood. Thankfully it's on the opposite side to the placenta... it was such a relief to know that.

I think at this stage you have to tell yourself that it is a totally random occurrence, and you just have to wait and see what happens. I have continued to bleed since my initial bleed over a month ago, and that seems quite common, so if you have more bleeding it's not necessarily a cause for concern.

It's so scary to bleed so much... having had 3 MCs before I was sure it meant I was losing this one too... but to have a diagnosis of a SCH is a GOOD thing in that it explains the bleeding, and the odds are still strongly in your favour that you'll have a healthy baby at the end of this. :)


----------



## DaisyQ

Thank you 254 for sharing your experience. I hope you are right that it happening early makes it somewhat "less bad.". I'm sorry you are going through all this too - it's been a long road for you, I know. And of course I remember you! :flower:


----------



## DaisyQ

Bleeding bright red again. :nope: Hate this.


----------



## August0

Hello Everyone....

I have been reading your posts for a few weeks now and finally decided to join. A lot of your posts have helped me through many rough days. 


My Story: I have one 5 year old who was naturally concieved... We were trying on our own for awhile and finally ended up doing IVF... 

First round of IVF: implanted 2 embryos. Both took, but we ended up losing one at 6 weeks... At this time we also realized I had a large SCH! Scary!!! I pretty much had bleeding/ spotting since implantation. I have had some really large bleeds. The last one happened at about 12 weeks. My Perinatologist prescribed me a Z-pack antibiotics and thankfully I have not had any bleeding since the day I started them. 

This has been a very stressful pregnancy to say the least... We just pray everyday and hope that everything works out!


----------



## DaisyQ

Welcome August! I don't have any words of wisdom. Hang in there and food luck. Keep us posted.


----------



## 254

Hi August! Hope things go smoothly for you from now on. 

Daisy... it's horrible to keep bleeding, isn't it. :( The only thing I can say is with my later natural MC (10 weeks) it was VERY different to my SCH bleeding... started with spotting (same) but soon I had quite major cramps and the spotting very gradually, over about a day, turned red... by that point I was cramping heavily and my cervix was open... and the bleeding gradually got heavier. My SCH bleeds have come on suddenly and then faded to spotting fairly quickly. I had cramping for weeks before the first bleed (I think the blood was irritating my uterus) and get an ache in my cervix just before a big bleed (assume it's the blood irritating that) but haven't had many cramps. I know some people do have cramps, but in my experience, MC cramps are much heavier than what you'd usually get with a SCH.

It's so hard to stay positive through bleeding... but the good thing is, you have a 'reason' for it. Do you have a date for your next scan?


----------



## DaisyQ

Thank you 254. I actually went in today. I called last night and left a message for the nurse to report the bleeding. She called me back this morning and asked me to come in for a scan and bloodwork. Everything looks ok. Baby is measuring 6w5d and heart is beating at 132 bpm (up from 120 bpm two days ago). So growth is on track. Hematoma is still clearly there. 

I knew the bleeding was related to the hematoma, but I guess I just worry that the hematoma will get bigger, and will threaten the pregnancy. 

I didn't have any cramps last night, which was reassuring, but I did have period like cramps with the first bleed. They subsided after passing a large clot. But I agree, not having cramps, and also having the bleeding subside rather than get heavier is reassuring. 

It's just crappy though. Blah. Wish none of us had to deal with this added stress and worry.


----------



## 254

DaisyQ said:


> Thank you 254. I actually went in today. I called last night and left a message for the nurse to report the bleeding. She called me back this morning and asked me to come in for a scan and bloodwork. Everything looks ok. Baby is measuring 6w5d and heart is beating at 132 bpm (up from 120 bpm two days ago). So growth is on track. Hematoma is still clearly there.

That's great news that the scan showed all's great with baby and the heartrate is increasing exactly as it should. :)_



> I knew the bleeding was related to the hematoma, but I guess I just worry that the hematoma will get bigger, and will threaten the pregnancy.

I totally identify! I had that same worry... especially when I found mine had increased from 1x0.4cm to 5.1x4.1x2.1cm in just a week... eeek. It's just an extra scary thing that you could really do without, isn't it? 



> I didn't have any cramps last night, which was reassuring, but I did have period like cramps with the first bleed. They subsided after passing a large clot. But I agree, not having cramps, and also having the bleeding subside rather than get heavier is reassuring.

That's just the same as with me... period like cramps before the first big bleed (I had them for weeks and weeks... and then really strongly on the morning of my big bleed) and then they went once the clot had passed. I've had twinges since but nothing like I used to have. 



> It's just crappy though. Blah. Wish none of us had to deal with this added stress and worry.

Yes, it's seriously crappy. Even though things are looking OK for me, I still find myself jealous whenever I read of anyone else having a 12 week scan and all is perfectly hunkydory, rather than having a whopping big sack of blood next to baby!


----------



## Kelly9

^ you forgot the decimals in that measurement right? 

I was happy to see mine both gone I hope they don't come back and hopefully everyones will disappear too.


----------



## 254

Kelly9 said:


> ^ you forgot the decimals in that measurement right?

Hahahahaha, yes, whoops! The thought of a 51cm SCH is... not pleasant! :D :D Will go and edit. ;)


----------



## Vidal0123

I was just told this morning i have a 3 cm sch. I am so worried and now on bedrest.


----------



## DaisyQ

Welcome Vidal. Mine is about that size too. How far along are you?

I put myself on bedrest, but my RE doesn't seem to think it's necessary.


----------



## Vidal0123

I am 10 wks 3 days and baby is measuring 10 wks 6 days. i have not had red blood just brown and went to the er for pain and the ultrasound caught it. what do i need to avoid?? I am really scared...


DaisyQ said:


> Welcome Vidal. Mine is about that size too. How far along are you?
> 
> I put myself on bedrest, but my RE doesn't seem to think it's necessary.


----------



## 254

Hi Vidal. My SCH was 5.1cm when I was 10+0 - I had had spotting and bright red, heavy bleeding. You just have to get through one day at a time, and remind yourself that the odds of everything being OK are actually really quite high... just read back on this thread! So many success stories. 

I remember at the time 5cm felt like it must be massive, but I've read of plenty of people with ones much bigger than that. 3cm sounds scary but baby is already a fair bit bigger than that which is a great thing. :)

Did you sonographer give you any indication of the position of the SCH relative to the placenta?


----------



## Vidal0123

Not really I was just told it was under my placenta
by a PA. But the sonographer would give me NO answers.





254 said:


> Hi Vidal. My SCH was 5.1cm when I was 10+0 - I had had spotting and bright red, heavy bleeding. You just have to get through one day at a time, and remind yourself that the odds of everything being OK are actually really quite high... just read back on this thread! So many success stories.
> 
> I remember at the time 5cm felt like it must be massive, but I've read of plenty of people with ones much bigger than that. 3cm sounds scary but baby is already a fair bit bigger than that which is a great thing. :)
> 
> Did you sonographer give you any indication of the position of the SCH relative to the placenta?


----------



## DaisyQ

I don't know much about the location. I would take it easy, off your feet, bedrest if you can. No lifting, pulling, pushing, no exercise, no sex. Do you have a follow up appointment with your Ob?


----------



## Vidal0123

Im calling on monday to see if they will see me earlier than 4 weeks from now.




DaisyQ said:


> I don't know much about the location. I would take it easy, off your feet, bedrest if you can. No lifting, pulling, pushing, no exercise, no sex. Do you have a follow up appointment with your Ob?


----------



## momtotwins

Hi all im 15 weeks pregnant and on Monday will be 16, I was just diagnosed with a sch. It all started Monday am started gushing blood, called ob had an u/s babies(im having twins) are both doing great nice strong hbs. Tuesday it slows and then weds back to ob found to have a small sch, weds night about 5 pm i started gushing blood went over 5 pads in 1 hour. Called on call ob sent to labor and delviery and ended up staying overnight. Borh babies r good. Still spotting red blood and passing a few clots, right b4 went to er on weds night we passed a huge clot the sie of a quarter. Im trying to stay positive but am very scared any thoughts would be great.....


----------



## 254

Hello :) :hugs:

Were you told how big your SCH is? If the OB said it's small, that sounds positive. I had a very heavy bleed even when mine had been just 1cm a few days before... it's amazing how much blood can come out even when something doesn't sound that big. Hopefully what's going to come away has come away, so things may settle down for you now.

Having an SCH is SO scary... when you're bleeding it's hard to believe things can possibly be OK. I've had three miscarriages so when I started bleeding this time it felt like history repeating itself. My 2 bigger bleeds have to be 2 of the worst times of my life... I never want to go through that again and I really feel for anyone else in the same boat. It's horrible. :( My last big bleed was several weeks ago now, but I've been spotting and having smaller brown bleeds since then, so you might find you lightly bleed/spot for a fair bit of time... if you do, that's very normal.

Keep us updated?


----------



## jellytots2010

Hey guys.

I need your help to rebalance and keep sane :(

I feel like i've been put through the wringer a bit :( been diagnosed with an sch since 10 weeks. It got to the point at the end of august (16 weeks) that I was signed off work to 'rest' no lifting, hoovering, leaving the house etc. At my 20 week and the sonographer said that she couldnt see anything at all! I should have been rejoicing but I thought that I had seen it. Kind of got used to seeing it now with all the scans. Ended up paying for a private scan two days later as I just couldn't let it go. Felt so paranoid and pathetic but I was right. It was there (now measuring 8.5 cms). Feel so upset that a trained professional let me down on something so important and its not like its small! Its really obvious. Just keep thinking - what if I had told my gp everything was fine and reabsored. Would she be sending me straight back to work and what if, after all the hard work 'resting' and trying not to 'stress' some idiot completely undid all that hard work :(

I guess I am just so emotional at the moment. Feel like I am being completely irrational! I mean everybody makes mistakes right? Just not with my babys life :( xx


----------



## 254

That's worrying that the sonographer didn't spot it! Glad you trusted your instincts. :) Many doctors don't even prescribe 'rest' after a SCH is diagnosed (I guess because what's inside the womb is so well protected)... I haven't been told to rest at all, although from by big bleed at 10 weeks to 12.5 weeks I chose to as much as possible, and am still taking things as easy as I can now (whilst looking after a 2.5 year old). 

So take reassurance from that that if there was clear data showing rest reduced the risks, everyone would be prescribed rest... so try not to let that 'what if' get to you. Although it's still concerning that a sonographer would miss a SCH when specifically asked to look! Could you write a letter to the hospital to let them know about it?

I've heard that although some SCHs go by 20 weeks, many take a bit longer... sometimes doesn't happen until baby is really 'cramped' into the womb, so the pressure on the SCH encourages it to reabsorb.

The good thing is, your baby is WAY bigger than your SCH now, and has made it this far unscathed... the risks of anything going wrong from this stage are low, even with an SCH. Have you stopped bleeding?

Hope you're feeling happier soon. :hugs:


----------



## momtotwins

254. My ob and mfm said it was very small wed while I was in the office like sie of a quarter which is the clot I passed. I just keep telling myself thr babies were great when I was bleeding really heavy so they must still be ok. Appt on tuesdsy at 930 am. I hope its gone. Im still spotting but darker orangish red now and passed another clot yesterday am with no increased bleeding....

How is everyone else doing?

Jelly I would be so pissed at the sonographer that is their job! We have high risk obs in the office I go to that do. All the u/s for all the patients. Oh and we are having boy/ girl twins and the sch is on baby a my girl.


----------



## 254

That's great news that your SCH is really small... means any risks are very small too, especially as most of it has already come away and your babies are fine. :) Hope your appointment is positive! 

My SCH was 4.5cm at 12 weeks but my next scan isn't until 20 weeks so no idea what size it is now. :D


----------



## momtotwins

Well thay was weds am before my major bleed. Do u think there culd be another one there or I passed the one I had, im only spotting now and it Is not bright red.


----------



## Vidal0123

So on top of the sch i also have complete placenta previa. :( I am praying and hoping for a healthy delivery. Also i am 11 weeks based on last ultrasound.


----------



## Kelly9

Placenta previa this early has plenty of time to correct its
Self so don't let that bug you it's more common in earlier pregnancy because the uterus is smaller.


----------



## Vidal0123

Has anyone seen this??

Click here: https://www.ima.org.il/imaj/ar03ju-9.pdf


----------



## Native_gurl

I lost my baby almost 6 weeks ago at 18 weeks and 4 days and I did have recurring SCH since 6 weeks..one would bleed out only for another to form and bleed out again. I had nothing but negative feelings through the entire time. When i gave birth to the baby, the baby was not developed properly and i am wondering if these blood clots could have caused the restricition of oxygen and nutrients to the baby. Has anyone heard of this ever happening. I am waiting on the results of the test on the baby and i have a doc appointment in a few days. I will be checked for clotting disorders..so i am curious to know if anyone has ever had this type of thing happen or heard of it happening.


----------



## DaisyQ

I'm so sorry for your loss. :-(. I have never heard that SCH cam cause problems with development, only that it increases risk for premature rupture if membranes and preterm labor. Please let us know what you find out, and again, so terribly sorry for your loss.


----------



## Vidal0123

I am also very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Native_gurl

I have read on the march of dimes website that blood clots in the uterus can cause ******** growth and birth defects if the blood clot is in or behind the placenta tissue. Is a SCH pretty much a blood clot? Sorry for my ignorance of the subject but i feel like im just trying to make sense of the late miscarriage. Its been 6 weeks tomorrow and I still have no answers. I will however post more if i find out anything for my doctor. If i find out that a simple baby asprine would have helped clots not to form i swear im going to drop kick my OB in the face!


----------



## DaisyQ

I was taking baby aspirin but stopped because of the sch - don't want to bleed MORE, you know? Some women with sch are prescribed blood thinners, while others are taken off of them. :shrug: I hope you get clarity soon. It's possible too that the loss may have been related to something other than the sch. :hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

I'd say it's possible because sch's can lift the placenta away from the uterus, so an underdevelopped baby could result I don't know if it could cause deformities or structural differences though besides under development, I wasn't sure which you were referring to, sorry. Also sorry for your loss. I lost my daughter at 18 weeks from a rare condition about 8 months ago.


----------



## 254

Vidal... try not to fret over placenta previa. It's pretty common this early, and even fairly common at 20 weeks... but in the vast majority of cases the placenta moves away from the cervix by term. Here they don't record the placenta location as standard until 20 weeks because it's not a useful bit of info.

Native_gurl - I'm so sorry to hear your sad news. I can't imagine how hard it must be to lose a baby at that stage... 2 of our MCs have been 10 weeks and 12/13 weeks and that was hard enough. :hugs: As far as I know a SCH isn't the same as a 'normal' blood clot... it's more like a sack of blood, which may have clots as part of it. It's a random occurrence that usually starts around implantation when the egg slightly 'tears' from the uterus and creates a 'gap' where blood flows in, and and I'm almost certain it couldn't be stopped by blood thinners because it's not caused by a clotting issue. It's definitely not something that can cause recurrent MCs or be linked to other miscarriages... sadly it's just a random occurrence. From what you say I think a chromosonal problem is more likely to have been the reason for your sad loss... I think blood clots cause babies to stop growing but isn't linked to developmental problems (as far as I know.. I don't know everything but have read a lot about miscarriages over the past few years).

It's normal, and understandable to want to look for a reason for miscarriages... I can identify so much as I went through that in April and for weeks was nigh on obsessed with trying to work out what had happened (we lost baby after a good scan and hearing the heartbeat on the doppler, so at a stage when MC is very rare). Are you able to have any tests done? Big hugs x


----------



## Vidal0123

I go for a follow up ultrasound in the morning. Hope your all doing well!!


----------



## momtotwins

Hi all
native gurl i am sosorry for your loss I lost my 1st son at 37 weeks due to gbs sepsis he lived 15 hours :(

I saw my ob on Tuesday and he didn't see the hemtoma, bledding stopped now just brown and my placenta moved up in 1 week! Phew I can breathe now. I think I passed the rest of the clot 2nite It was the same size as the one I passed last weds, so lwts hope its all gone....


----------



## 254

That sounds positive! Glad it looks like all the SCH has gone. I hope I get the same news at some point! :D


----------



## Native_gurl

Well I got back some of the results from the baby and placenta yesterday. My placenta looed normal and tested normal, the umbilical cord was normal but the baby was severly deformed in many areas. You were all right it had nothing to do with the SCH as the placenta showed no signs of visible problems. However, I did screen positive for Trisomy 18 and all the details of the baby point directly at that syndrome. Even with the last scan i had where the baby already had passed the fluid around the baby was less..which is typical for trisomy 18 pregnancies. Anyway I have genetic couselling on November 9 and am looking forward to that appointment. My doctor told me that that syndrome is very rare and carries a 1% change of it happening again. They tried to grow a piece of the babies tissue to check the chromosomes but were unsucessful so they are doing it at a molecular level so hopefully when that appointment comes around the results will already be back. I'm so grateful that Trisomy 18 is a genetic fluke and not something that can be passed from generation to generation. Thank you to everyone who read my post and offered advice and support. :hugs:


----------



## DaisyQ

I'm sorry this happened, but it must bring you some relief that it was due to a fluke chromosomal abnormality - I'm happy you have some answers, and thank you for sharing your news here. Thinking of you...


----------



## 254

Native_gurl said:


> Well I got back some of the results from the baby and placenta yesterday. My placenta looed normal and tested normal, the umbilical cord was normal but the baby was severly deformed in many areas. You were all right it had nothing to do with the SCH as the placenta showed no signs of visible problems. However, I did screen positive for Trisomy 18 and all the details of the baby point directly at that syndrome. Even with the last scan i had where the baby already had passed the fluid around the baby was less..which is typical for trisomy 18 pregnancies. Anyway I have genetic couselling on November 9 and am looking forward to that appointment. My doctor told me that that syndrome is very rare and carries a 1% change of it happening again. They tried to grow a piece of the babies tissue to check the chromosomes but were unsucessful so they are doing it at a molecular level so hopefully when that appointment comes around the results will already be back. I'm so grateful that Trisomy 18 is a genetic fluke and not something that can be passed from generation to generation. Thank you to everyone who read my post and offered advice and support. :hugs:

:hugs:

I'm so glad you have some answers and have been reassured the SCH wasn't the cause of your sad loss. I hope it's also reassuring to hear it was a chromosonal issue as that's very unlikely to be a recurrent issue. Massive hugs. xxxx


----------



## Kelly9

So sorry about everything, it's good that the SCH wasn't the cause, there is so little that can be done with trisomy 18 and 13. Lots of :hugs:


----------



## WishesK

Hi ladies,
I sort of feel like I am barging in here- I've been reading/lurking this thread for a while.
First all- hello and I'm sorry for some of the recent horrible news that's been going with some of you. 

I am 13 weeks preggo after ivf and had a massive bleed at 12 weeks 5 days. ER found a 7.4x6cm SCH. Huge I think in comparison to others. Baby is measueing on track , good heartbeat and fluid, and nt scan is ok. 
Today is day 3 after the massive bleed and I'm still actively bleeding (red blood) but its slowed down to only fill 2 pads/day.

I also have low lying placenta - looks previa right now. Doc said still has time to migrate but they don't like where it is right now.

Doc ordered me on bedrest for 4 weeks. I am terrified that I won't make this bleed stop. I am waiting for the blood to turn brown atleast but it hasnt. I never thought I'd just be hoping to get to 24 weeks so there is a chance of viability in case of PPROM. 

I am inspired and encouraged by you guys- its so nice to know there are others out there going through the same thing!
So hi- hope to get to know you all 
Also question- did any of you have red active bleeding after your big bleed? 
X


----------



## Vidal0123

Welcome to the group, I am sorry to hear your still bleeding. I hope all turns out well for you!



WishesK said:


> Hi ladies,
> I sort of feel like I am barging in here- I've been reading/lurking this thread for a while.
> First all- hello and I'm sorry for some of the recent horrible news that's been going with some of you.
> 
> I am 13 weeks preggo after ivf and had a massive bleed at 12 weeks 5 days. ER found a 7.4x6cm SCH. Huge I think in comparison to others. Baby is measueing on track , good heartbeat and fluid, and nt scan is ok.
> Today is day 3 after the massive bleed and I'm still actively bleeding (red blood) but its slowed down to only fill 2 pads/day.
> 
> I also have low lying placenta - looks previa right now. Doc said still has time to migrate but they don't like where it is right now.
> 
> Doc ordered me on bedrest for 4 weeks. I am terrified that I won't make this bleed stop. I am waiting for the blood to turn brown atleast but it hasnt. I never thought I'd just be hoping to get to 24 weeks so there is a chance of viability in case of PPROM.
> 
> I am inspired and encouraged by you guys- its so nice to know there are others out there going through the same thing!
> So hi- hope to get to know you all
> Also question- did any of you have red active bleeding after your big bleed?
> X


----------



## WishesK

Hi Vidal- thanks- it is scary for sure. How are you doing?


----------



## Vidal0123

I am doing well. Bedrest does its toll on the body, seems when I do get up I get real dizzy and lightheaded. So I lay around most of the week and I am up on the weekends since DH is home. Take it easy and rest hopefully all will end with a positive note! :)





WishesK said:


> Hi Vidal- thanks- it is scary for sure. How are you doing?


----------



## WishesK

How long have you been on bedrest? I know - it hasn't even long for me but when I do get up I feel dizzy/uncoordinated.


----------



## DaisyQ

Hi Wishes - I'm sorry to hear about your SCH. The big bleed I had lasted ~ 12 hours or so before tapering off to just spotting, then brown. Then I had another, lighter bleed about a week later. I found that bed rest really did the trick in terms of getting the bleeding to slow down, and then stop. I really only got up to go to the bathroom the first day or two after the bleed. Then after that I was in bed or on the couch a lot, but would shower, fix myself something quick and easy to eat, etc. But I still haven't walked more than a block or two, and I too am feeling dizzy/lightheaded. I think though it's largely pregnancy related (probably a little anemic) than bedrest related.


----------



## Vidal0123

Only a week. My SCH did not show on last ultrasound but I am still taking it easy and laying in be Mon-Fri.




WishesK said:


> How long have you been on bedrest? I know - it hasn't even long for me but when I do get up I feel dizzy/uncoordinated.


----------



## Vidal0123

My hemoglobin was 13-14 on last blood draw. HMMMM seems close to being anemic.


----------



## WishesK

Hi daisy..sorry to hear your sch too. Sounds very promising that you're able to be up and around a bit. Has your sch shrunk? Have they been monitoring it? I won't have another u/a until 16 weeks (unless I have another bad bleed)...seems like forever!!


----------



## WishesK

Vidal0123 said:


> Only a week. My SCH did not show on last ultrasound but I am still taking it easy and laying in be Mon-Fri.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WishesK said:
> 
> 
> How long have you been on bedrest? I know - it hasn't even long for me but when I do get up I feel dizzy/uncoordinated.Click to expand...

Awesome that it wasn't there at your last u/s. wow I hope I hear those words at my next one. 
I know nothing about hemaglobin - hopefully your doc can answer your questions and give iron pills/diet suggestions?


----------



## momtotwins

Wishes I had a low lying placenta and sch at 15 weeks 2 bleeds that week, one Monday and the other weds. The weds one had me inpt for 1 day. I am still spotting dark red or brown blood....babies r still ok well as of last week. I don't feel too much movement still too early. 17 weeks on Monday...:)


----------



## 254

Hi Wishes... I'm just a couple of weeks ahead of you and also have a SCH. Sorry to hear about yours... it's really scary, isn't it? :( Mine was 5cm at 10 weeks when baby was just 3.4cm... 7cm at 13 weeks sounds big but your baby will be almost/already bigger than that which is great! 

Hope that at your 16 week scan you get positive news. My last scan was 12 weeks (4.5cm sch) but they don't seem concerned at all (sonographer didn't even record it on my notes!) and next is routine anomale scan at 20 weeks! Bed rest was never mentioned by the hospital even after my huge bleed but after discussion with my independent midwife I had 2 weeks of resting as much as possible until my 12 week scan showed the SCH was still there, but old blood now.

I spotted from 8.5 to 9.5 weeks then had a huge bleed... red bleeding stopped by 10 weeks but from then up until 14 weeks I've had a lot of spotting and some medium brown bleeding. It can take a fair bit of time for the bleeding to stop but it doesn't mean it's a bad sign... hopefully if anything it means the SCH is gradually reducing in size!


----------



## WishesK

momtotwins said:


> Wishes I had a low lying placenta and sch at 15 weeks 2 bleeds that week, one Monday and the other weds. The weds one had me inpt for 1 day. I am still spotting dark red or brown blood....babies r still ok well as of last week. I don't feel too much movement still too early. 17 weeks on Monday...:)

I'm so sorry to hear all those bleeds you've been through. It could scream how unfair it is, how scary it is. I'm glad your babies (congrats on the twins!) were doing well last week. When is your next scan? You are so close to being able to feel kicks- I can't wait til I'm that far along. That reassurance will be amazing.


----------



## DaisyQ

WishesK said:


> Hi daisy..sorry to hear your sch too. Sounds very promising that you're able to be up and around a bit. Has your sch shrunk? Have they been monitoring it? I won't have another u/a until 16 weeks (unless I have another bad bleed)...seems like forever!!

Mmm - I think it has shrunk a tiny bit. Not 100% sure. But if it's shrunk, it's not significantly smaller. They have been monitoring it weekly at my RE's office, but I will be discharged from my RE's office on Tuesday. :cry: Sad to be discharged because they take such good care of me there. 

Not sure how often they will monitor it at my OB's office. I hope every 2 weeks or so...


----------



## WishesK

254 said:


> Hi Wishes... I'm just a couple of weeks ahead of you and also have a SCH. Sorry to hear about yours... it's really scary, isn't it? :( Mine was 5cm at 10 weeks when baby was just 3.4cm... 7cm at 13 weeks sounds big but your baby will be almost/already bigger than that which is great!
> 
> Hope that at your 16 week scan you get positive news. My last scan was 12 weeks (4.5cm sch) but they don't seem concerned at all (sonographer didn't even record it on my notes!) and next is routine anomale scan at 20 weeks! Bed rest was never mentioned by the hospital even after my huge bleed but after discussion with my independent midwife I had 2 weeks of resting as much as possible until my 12 week scan showed the SCH was still there, but old blood now.
> 
> I spotted from 8.5 to 9.5 weeks then had a huge bleed... red bleeding stopped by 10 weeks but from then up until 14 weeks I've had a lot of spotting and some medium brown bleeding. It can take a fair bit of time for the bleeding to stop but it doesn't mean it's a bad sign... hopefully if anything it means the SCH is gradually reducing in size!

I do hope that its reducing. I'd rather it be reabsorbed than see all this scary blood though! That is awesome that yours reduced at 12 weeks and is old blood. Also the fact your sch was bigger than your baby but baby persevered is inspiring. you have a fighter- well we all do i think.

i keep thinking my poor lil one is being shadowed over- like an ultimate battle is going on in there, ha.

The fact they don't feel the need to request a scan before your 20 week anomoly scan is so reassuring. If they aren't concerned enough to even note it, that's almost more reassuring. Hope your spotting shoves off.

Are you back at work/normal activities now?


----------



## WishesK

Mmm - I think it has shrunk a tiny bit. Not 100% sure. But if it's shrunk, it's not significantly smaller. They have been monitoring it weekly at my RE's office, but I will be discharged from my RE's office on Tuesday. :cry: Sad to be discharged because they take such good care of me there. 

Not sure how often they will monitor it at my OB's office. I hope every 2 weeks or so...[/QUOTE]

I'm dreading being discharged from my re. She's kept me on so far as she's also an ob/gyn but she's pregnant and due in November. I'm definitely going to miss being able to call the nurse any day and get a scan whenever I have something going on.

Are you going to a regular ob? I kinda want a high risk one so I have more attention!


----------



## DaisyQ

I'm not sure if she is high risk or not - but I'm going to ask if she thinks I should be followed by a perinatologist.


----------



## 254

WishesK said:


> i keep thinking my poor lil one is being shadowed over- like an ultimate battle is going on in there, ha.

I know just what you mean! When my baby was only 3.4cm but the SCH over 5cm I would just picture a teeny baby in there next to a massive balloon of blood - quite scary! But baby has grown which makes SCH relatively smaller - that will happen for you too! I hope your bleeding stops soon.



> The fact they don't feel the need to request a scan before your 20 week anomoly scan is so reassuring. If they aren't concerned enough to even note it, that's almost more reassuring. Hope your spotting shoves off.

Thanks :) yes... it seems like although SCHs aren't exactly common, it actually seems reasonably rare that they have a bad outcome, so I think they only start to worry if they're still very big and under the placenta at 20 weeks. :)



> Are you back at work/normal activities now?

Pretty much... still taking things gently (as much as I can when spending my days with a busy 2.5 year old!) but not resting all the time as I was. Also helps that the 1st trimester fog of exhaustion is lifting! ;)

Daisy - I reckon you may be pleasantly surprised when you have a scan around 12 weeks! It's quite common to have a relatively-large-sounding-compared-to-baby SCH early on and for it to be completely gone by 12 weeks! I don't think it classes you as high risk unless it's right under the placenta and/or big compared to baby at 20 weeks. :)


----------



## livelaughluv

Hi, everyone. I ended up in the er yesterday morning for extreme cramping and found out I have a subchorionic hematoma and an ovarian cyst. I am really scared and feel helpless. I am hoping for the best and am glad I found this thread for support.


----------



## 254

Sorry to hear you're joining the SCH club! How far along are you? I've known about my SCH since 9 weeks... now 15 weeks and baby's still growing fine, happily oblivious to it! I also have an ovarian cyst... mine's a solid one, though, so probably been there a long time. Do you know if yours is solid or not? Non-solid ones are very common in early pregnancy (corpus luteum cyst) so it may go away on its own with a few weeks. :)


----------



## WishesK

Livelove- hi and I'm sorry you had such distressing news. I just found this page and there is sooo much useful information on it- way more than my doctors have told me.

Mom2twins, how are you doing? 

Daisy- I'm curious to see if ill get a peri as well. Let us know what your re says. 

To all of you guys- how did you decide when to tell everyone you were expecting? Our plans to tell at the 12 weeks u/s were shattered so now I don't know how to proceed. Also- have any of you felt comfortable enough to buy anything? It's a personal decision obviously but wondering what you guys waited for/wanted to hear from your doc before feeling confident enough to announce. Right now the only ppl who know are my and dh's immediate family, and my boss.
Kay
13 weeks1day


----------



## momtotwins

Hey wishes im ok small gush this evening of just brown blood. Keep praying everyday that my babes are good :) how bout u??


----------



## WishesK

Gah sorry to hear about the gush, but as everyone says...brown is old, so I would take comfort in that. No active bleeding.

I'm good today- got to hear the heartbeat through Doppler and spotting is brown now so I'm happy with that. Bedrest is making me a bit crazy though :/ and worries of money as I'm not able to work. Oooh what fun.


----------



## Magpi

Hi!

New member here, but have been reading this thread for support when i most needed. I had a positive outcome and am posting my story as i promised myself i would if i ever were successful to carry thru. All the stories and journeys posted on this thread have been such great support for the past 6 months!

I had a miscarriage last year at 11+3 weeks. I kept bleeding throughout the short pregnancy. On the day i miscarried it started with passing large blood clots and by the time i reached the er, the scan confirmed that i had bled out everything. 

I got pregnant begining of this year again with the same EDD as last year. Altho this was an IUI pregnancy. I did have spotting in the initial days and was worried of history repeating. To my surprise tho, the spotting stopped around 7 weeks. I had horrible nausea, so took off work for 2 weeks as my project was over and there wasnt much to do at my work place. I decided to take it easy till the end of first tri. At 11 weeks i went back to work and had decided to take a month off as my nausea seemed impossible cope with n i wanted to take no chances. That evening i had to climb up 2 stair flights and climb down about 4 flights. I work on a construction job site. Next morning i woke up late ans felt a little wet. I thght it was the progestrone suppository leaking. Then in a while i saw blood on my night gown. I freaked and checked out, ofcourse i was bleeding red. I called my husband and he rushed home from work and we soon met up with my RE/ob. He did a scan and thankfully the heartbeat was still good. He had no answers. I stopped bleeding the same afternoon and the spotting also vanished in a couple of days. I had a normal NT scan. 
The bleeding came back the following week but lighter and vanished sooner. I thght this surely was the end of bleeding episodes. Again the following week i bled and this time i started on the clots! I passed clots that night the size of an orange! This time i was sure it was a miscarriage due to my previous exp. yet, my baby still hung in there. This episode of bleeding didnt stop unlike i hoped for. My doc did say the scan showed blood clot in the uterus, butnever mentioned the word sch. I got this googling. He said it was due to the placenta implanting on the adenomyosis. Whatever! 
I continued to bleed out clots in the begining of the week and thru the week the blood would go from red to black to brown. It was like a weekly cycle. My doc put me on progestrone injections weekly twice but said he really cannot say if it helps or not. He couldnt assure us and said it could go either way and to just pray hard! I was put on bed rest and since the bleeding would not let up, i eventually quit my job to rest and see how much i could pull thru. 

At 18 weeks i passed a large clot and that was the last of the clots i saw. It continued bleeding wine red blood which soon turned light brown. Eventually at 20 weeks i finally had clear no blood tinged discharge. I was thrilled!

I had a normal anamoly scan. But the summary was typed wrongly indicating i had severe IUGR! Anways it was an error in the report and the hospital did apologise and changed the report... But that another story. Just that i was so scared stiff that i decided to put myself on bedrest throughout my pregnancy. I knew this was my only chance to have a baby. 

After a long bedrest i finally started moving a little in the kitchen after 37 weeks. My mom came to stay with us after 32 weeks. I wouldnt let her come before that. My husband managed to cook n clean beside his full time job till my mom could take over. If not for him and my mom, i surely wouldnt make it here today. 

I delivered my son at 39+3 weeks vaginally last week after worrying throughout about preterm labour and abruption. My ob used vacuum he still was concerned about abruption and wanted to waste no time. The placenta did not come out as a whole and stuck portions had to be manually removed which my doc said he had expected due to adeno. 

Excuse the typos and not a well formed post, my son is sleeping in my one arm while i'm typing :) After battling horribly irregular periods since teens, dysmenhorhea, fibroids, PCOS, infertility, miscarraige followed by sepsis in uterus, adenomyosis, sch, partial abruption, I finally have my own baby, and I cannot be grateful enough! There is definetely light at the end of the tunnel!

Sorry for the long post. I sicerely hope and pray everyone suffering thru sch will finally hold their babies delivered full term.


----------



## Magpi

I would like to mention, i think bedrest helped a lot to carry this baby thru full term altho there is no proof. Till date, i have only gone out of the house for my appointments and hospital after having gone to work that one day at 11 weeks! I rested on my recluner thru the day and bed thru the night. I fid take an emotional n physical toll specially towards the end and postpartum, but i guess its all worth it!


----------



## Luzelle

Hi all. I am only about 6 weeks along, and this coming weekend will tell if baby is going to hang in there or if I will have a miscarriage. There is a subchorionic haemorrhage where the embrio implanted and I am bleeding, menstrual type bleeding on and off for two weeks now, and it has become worse with cramping over the last few days. Dr says my baby has a 50/50 chance.
Actually, bedrest is near impossible for me, and I hatenot knowing what is going on. I hope everything clears up or that life can just resume as normal, my toddlerneeds so much attention it is impossible to rest much.


----------



## Kittykat1228

Update: chloe marilyn was born happy and healthy this morning october 5,2012 @ 4:47 am. 6 lbs 14 oz 9 apgar. 39 weeks. I cant thank Everyone on this thread enough for everything. Good luck to all of you going through this horrible situation my prayers are with you :)


----------



## Vidal0123

congrats!!!!!!
:happydance:



Kittykat1228 said:


> Update: chloe marilyn was born happy and healthy this morning october 5,2012 @ 4:47 am. 6 lbs 14 oz 9 apgar. 39 weeks. I cant thank Everyone on this thread enough for everything. Good luck to all of you going through this horrible situation my prayers are with you :)


----------



## babyblueskye

Hello ladies, 
Im so sorry that you have SCH it is one of the scariest things i went through during my pregnancy.
I also agree that the bed rest helped me ALOT! if there was any advice i would give it would be rest as much as possible and do total bedrest if you can because im sure this made a difference for me.

I bled from 13weeks to about 20 weeks and the 1st few weeks were the worst due to worrying all the time and bleeding but as i got closer to 20 weeks i got less worried and more hopefull :)

My baby is now 3 weeks old and very healthy and i hope all you ladies have healthy full term babies too :hugs:

I've put my 1st post in this forum under this so you can read my story and how i got the SCH :flower:



babyblueskye said:


> fifi 7 so sorry to hear of your loss x x x
> 
> ~I've been going through all these posts for the past 2 days and its so handy to be learning more about SCH~
> 
> My story, i had an emergency scan at 8 weeks due to bad tummy cramps but baby was fine and measuring 8 weeks ect
> But there was a second sac that was empty so i had a vanishing twin, the empty sac was still there at 10 weeks scan and had grown a little then at my 12 week scan it had disappeared THEN 4 days later (tuesday just gone) after shopping at tesco and feeling really dizzy (i thought i was hungry) i felt something warm come out just before getting in the car so let my fiance finish putting things away, when i got in the car i got a babywipe to check if it was blood and it was red watery blood i just burst into tears it was the 1st bleed i'd had whilst pregnant.
> 
> We got the shopping home i called my mum to look after our 2 yr old daughter and went straight to A&E where we waited for 4 hours to be seen, during those 4 hours i went to the loo twice and both times watery blood was just pouring out of me then at one point it was just amniotic fluid then went back to blood i was so sure i was losing the baby i had totally forgotten about the other sack, they wouldn;t scan me or let me hear heartbeat the DR was convinced that because i had no pain that i wasn;t losing the baby still i was not convinced after all the blood and fluid i had lost.
> 
> It all died down and went to brown blood by the morning and i got a call to go in for a scan that morning instead of having to wait 2 days thank god! and baby was fine and iit didnt look like the fluid was from the healthy baby
> But the loss of the other sac has caused a big haemorrhage :( around 9cm, i did ask if they could see if it was near the placenta at all but she said she couldn't see where the placenta was at all :| Is that right @ 13+2?? thought they would be able to see it by then.
> 
> I have been bleeding brown blood for 3 days now its not heavy at all and the more i rest i get the more it seems to be slowin down :) I have my next scan on the 28th march seems like ages away.
> 
> Wishing you all the best of luck in you pregnancys x x x


----------



## Luzelle

It is good to see the updates of those whose babies survived, thanks girls. 
My hcg result of this morning is over 20 000, now I have to get another one done monday and then see the dr again.
I am still bleeding both old and fresh blood, and cramping :(


----------



## Vidal0123

So my sch was not seen on my last scan but this morning i have tinted brown discharge. I was in the er last night for a really bad headache. I was given benadryl and reglan to help.. Seems i have a sinus infection so here comes amoxicillian.


----------



## momtotwins

Hi all so this am woke up to some red blood not bright red but red, ugh! I just want It to stop 18 weeks Monday. Calleed ob and they said as long as not heavy then its fine. It has stopped now.


----------



## Vidal0123

Hope all is ok




momtotwins said:


> Hi all so this am woke up to some red blood not bright red but red, ugh! I just want It to stop 18 weeks Monday. Calleed ob and they said as long as not heavy then its fine. It has stopped now.


----------



## jes0804

Hi Everyone-
Let me do a quick introducation. My name is Joy and I am 7 weeks 6 days pg. This is my first pg. I tried in my previous marriage to get PG for 8 years and it never happened. I had a hormonal imbalance and Drs said it would never happen. I just got remarried to an amazing man August 4th and on September 14th I found out I was pregnant! My joy and surprise was through the roof. Everything was going beautifully up until two weeks ago. While at work I went to the bathroom to discover blood EVERYWHERE-deep red. I called my husband, he met me and took me to the ER where I passed a dollar bill sized blood clot. I was sure the pregnancy was over. Imagine my surprise when they took me in for an ultrasound and there was our little beans heart beating away so strong! Everything was perfect with our little guy! The Physicians Assistant called it "implantation bleeding" but at 5 weeks 6 days and THAT much blood and clotting I knew it wasn't implantation bleeding. In looking around on the internet it sounded exactly like an SCH. I went to see my Dr on Weds and he did a blood test along with a pelvic exam. Everything looked good. He said I could continue to bleed for awhile and not to worry about it-I wasn't having any signs of miscarrying, just to rest. I did continue to spot for about a week and a half. Three days ago it stopped. Today it started again. I'm concerned about it starting. With an SCH can the bleeding come and go or once it is done is it done? It was a bit more then spotting this am for about an hour or so but now I am back to only spotting when I use the bathroom. I have NO cramping or other signs of miscarrying. I am going to call my Dr tomorrow and see if I can be seen this week. After waiting so long for this to happen I'm terrified of losing the baby. Thank you all in advance for your advice and insight. I would like to have a better understanding of what I can expect in a pregnancy with an SCH.


----------



## 254

Jes... mine stopped and started over a period of nearly 6 weeks. It followed a pattern of heavy bleeding, fading to spotting, a couple of days of nothing... then back to the beginnng of that cycle. So what you're going through sounds normal for a SCH. To give you hope... I'm now 16 weeks pregnant and have had no bleeding or spotting for over 2 weeks. I know how scary it can be... especially as I had had previous miscarriages I immediately thought the worst when I started bleeding heavily. But have hope that the outcome for the vast majority of people with a SCH is good. :)


----------



## jes0804

254-THANK YOU so much for your reply!!! That does help! I have to admit when I started up the bleeding again I freaked out. I've been trying to tell myself that if there is no cramping I'm probably ok, but having not had an ultrasound since the first night in the ER I've been on edge. Thankfully, I called my Dr this morning and they set up an apt for me for Thursday so I should hopefully have some answers. I'm ok with bleeding as long as the baby is ok. It is good to know though that it can come and go. I will try not to worry-for I know that only can make things worse. After 8 years I guess I'm a little gun shy, but thank you for your encouragement!!! I REALLY appreciate it!!


----------



## kane143

Hi....my name is Kristy and I went to the Dr on Friday with lots of pain in my uterus....3 time in 2 weeks. The first 2 times they tried telling me it was just a UTI due to blood in my urine, but i have not had any spotting or anything. So Friday I finally saw a Dr and he had me go for an u/s which showed the hematoma......then sent me home on bed rest. The hematoma was not present at my 10 week ultrasound. Im scared and nervous because i am being referred to a high risk specialist but my current Dr has not told me anything at all.......i keep trying to be positive but I am really scared. Any advice. Has anyone else had one appear so late in pregnancy???? Thanks you.


----------



## dan-o

Hi ladies, another newbie here :)

I have a bit of a chequered history (several mc's, molar pregnancy and chemo, DH low count, my ovaries getting bit old) now adding SCH to the list lol!

I got diagnosed with a SCH yesterday (covers approx 50% of the sac and is larger than the baby) 
Baby looks good, measured 12+3, very active, blood flow and fluid looks fine. 
The SCH blood is pooled mainly on the bottom half, so near the 'exit' at least!

Worrying times, but at least I know what I'm dealing with now!


----------



## Luzelle

Unfortunately, my sch story does not have a happy ending. I just miscarried. And my husband forgot his cell phone at home today, I need to reach him so he can come help me with our toddler since I have a lot of pain.


----------



## dan-o

Oh luzelle, I am so sorry for your loss sweetie, that's awful news :hugs: 
I hope you can reach your husband somehow xxxx


----------



## Vidal0123

Oh my, I am so sorry to hear this. How far along were you?




Luzelle said:


> Unfortunately, my sch story does not have a happy ending. I just miscarried. And my husband forgot his cell phone at home today, I need to reach him so he can come help me with our toddler since I have a lot of pain.


----------



## 254

So sorry to hear your news Luzelle. :( Do you know for sure that your MC was caused by your SCH? Look after yourself. Miscarrying is an absolutely horrible thing to go through - I've had 3 and are still very affected by them. Big hugs.

dan-o - hello :) My situation is similar to yours... at 10 weeks my SCH was bigger than baby and at 12 weeks it was just a little smaller. I bled and spotted from 8.5 to 14 weeks, but amazingly am now 16 weeks and have been bleeding-free for over 2 weeks. Have you had bleeding?


----------



## dan-o

That's encouraging to hear 254, so glad yours seem to be resolving! 

Yes I've had two gushes of blood now (one of which was last night) and intermittent spotting. Got my 'proper' 12 week scan tomorrow, so we'll get another look at the SCH, hopefully it's no bigger!


----------



## livelaughluv

I will be 10 weeks on Friday and I'm not sure which type of cyst I have. I have another ultrasound in 2 weeks, they are just going with the wait and see method. They are hoping both will either shrink or disappear by then. I'm hoping for the best and trying not to stress out too much about it.


----------



## Vidal0123

I have a 4-5 cm Endometrioma cyst on my left ovary. So not fun! I hope you get a good answer.




livelaughluv said:


> I will be 10 weeks on Friday and I'm not sure which type of cyst I have. I have another ultrasound in 2 weeks, they are just going with the wait and see method. They are hoping both will either shrink or disappear by then. I'm hoping for the best and trying not to stress out too much about it.


----------



## WishesK

Arrg I'm so frustrated I could scream. I've been crying all morning and don't know what to do. After my massive bleed at 12w5d, I bled red for two days, then turned brown then turned into spotting. The spotting went away for 3 very wonderful days. 

Then yesterday, I woke up to brown medium heavy bleeding and slight crampiness. I'm still on bedrest; have been since the first day of bleeding.
Today it's the same, if not heavier dark brown/maroon bleeding and my OB just says to continue with bedrest?! Note I do not have another uktrasound scheduled til 20weeks (I'm 14w4d now).

I'm pissed my OB doesn't seem to care, I'm scared and sick of being scared, and after leaving two messages yesterday and basically demanding an appointment in two weeks, I feel I cannot call my OB again. They've made it no secret they think I am 'that patient' who asks for too much. 

I'm considering goin to the ER just to get a professional opinion. Am I overreacting?? I kinda want to go the Obs office and grab my files and go elsewhere, but without a backup doc I don't know If that's exactly smart.

Sorry for the vent- I feel like I've just had enough!


----------



## Vidal0123

I am so sorry your OB office is treating you that way, That is just not right! I would change Drs if I were you and go to the ER if you need reasurrance. I hope things get better!:hugs:




WishesK said:


> Arrg I'm so frustrated I could scream. I've been crying all morning and don't know what to do. After my massive bleed at 12w5d, I bled red for two days, then turned brown then turned into spotting. The spotting went away for 3 very wonderful days.
> 
> Then yesterday, I woke up to brown medium heavy bleeding and slight crampiness. I'm still on bedrest; have been since the first day of bleeding.
> Today it's the same, if not heavier dark brown/maroon bleeding and my OB just says to continue with bedrest?! Note I do not have another uktrasound scheduled til 20weeks (I'm 14w4d now).
> 
> I'm pissed my OB doesn't seem to care, I'm scared and sick of being scared, and after leaving two messages yesterday and basically demanding an appointment in two weeks, I feel I cannot call my OB again. They've made it no secret they think I am 'that patient' who asks for too much.
> 
> I'm considering goin to the ER just to get a professional opinion. Am I overreacting?? I kinda want to go the Obs office and grab my files and go elsewhere, but without a backup doc I don't know If that's exactly smart.
> 
> Sorry for the vent- I feel like I've just had enough!


----------



## dan-o

I'm sorry they are being so uncaring. My hospital want to see me again if the bleedings fresh or red, but brown is ok for me as its quite a big bleed and will probably come out at some point.

I've not had a bleed since Tuesday night, so I'm kinda expecting something to come out soon!

I had my regular 12w dating/nt scan yesterday and the bleed has changed a little, it's shorter but deeper, more like an egg shape now. It looked to be covering only 30% of the sac this time, which is a great improvement from my last scan! Fingers crossed!


----------



## WishesK

Thanks Vidal and Dan-o, I decided to go to the ER (waiting for ultrasound now).

Dan-o, that's great news that your NT scan went well and SCH isn't taking up as much room! And also great news about the no bleeding for a bit. 

So your doctor isn't concerned as long as it isn't red blood? sorry if you mentioned this before, but how big was your sch- you mentioned it was big? I'm asking bc mine was 7x6ish and I wasn't - am still not- aware of what is normal or not when it comes to starting/stopping bleeding.


----------



## Vidal0123

I hope all is well, Keep us updated!




WishesK said:


> Thanks Vidal and Dan-o, I decided to go to the ER (waiting for ultrasound now).
> 
> Dan-o, that's great news that your NT scan went well and SCH isn't taking up as much room! And also great news about the no bleeding for a bit.
> 
> So your doctor isn't concerned as long as it isn't red blood? sorry if you mentioned this before, but how big was your sch- you mentioned it was big? I'm asking bc mine was 7x6ish and I wasn't - am still not- aware of what is normal or not when it comes to starting/stopping bleeding.


----------



## dan-o

Wishes, I think anything goes with these SCH things, I've had people telling me different things everywhere I've asked!

Yeah they said to expect brown, but red needs checking. Mine was a similar size to yours, 6+ cm(bigger than the baby at that scan) but a bit smaller than the baby on wednesdays scan, I think down to 4.5cm ish. The red bleed I had must have taken the size of it down a bit.

Good luck for your u/s sweetie, let us know how you get on xxx


----------



## 254

WishesK - I hope everything is OK. My bleeding came and went, with several days of nothing before it came back heavier again... then gradually lighter... spotting... nothing... then heavier again. It seems to be a reasonably common pattern. I got so used to it... then a week or two ago I realised the spotting had stopped... and hadn't returned. Now I'm 2.5 weeks without any spotting or bleeding... there were many times I couldn't imagine that, and I still worry every time I go to the toilet. I hope yours stops soon.

dan-o - that's great news that your SCH is no bigger, and perhaps even smaller. Mine was also 4.5cm at 12 weeks!


----------



## WishesK

Thanks for your comments guys. After 4 hours at the ER I had an u/s and good news is baby grew and is measuring just one day small for dates, active and looking good. 

Bad news is sch is the same freakin' size and placenta is still previa. 
So really- nothing has changed despite my bleeding- urgh.

I'm cramping and same brown medium bleeding today. Just want it to taper off again! But I guess I should get used to the sight of blood. 

You guys are inspiring for your positive spirit and outlook. I'm struggling there so thanks!


----------



## 254

After my first big bleed I went for a 2nd scan... and my SCH was FIVE TIMES as big as it was the week before! It's a good thing yours hasn't grown. I was told that often they don't shrink much/reabsorb until 20+ weeks, when the bigger baby puts pressure on the SCH and therefore encourages it to reabsorb. :)

There's still lots of time for your placenta to move up. Fingers crossed!

Yeah, it's crap isn't it, having to get used to the sight of blood? I bled for about 6 weeks... and even 2 weeks after it stopped, I still expect to see blood every time I go to the loo. :wacko: I just keep telling myself... at least I'm pregnant! :thumbup:


----------



## sunnysun

Hi ladies,

I have been spotting for two weeks now, every day, brown and sometimes pink and i have more coming when I have a bowel movement.
Would you know if it is too early to deduct sch? I had a scan at 7w4d and the consultant said that she couldn't see anything abnormal, but I'm now wondering if it was too small to see anything?

Epu discharge me saying it's just one of those things and to go back for the nt scan. This spotting is killing me, I don't know what to think, any suggestions?

Whishesk I hope the spotting has gone.


----------



## sunnysun

Update on my last post**

My spotting went from bad to worst and had a brown clot this morning, panicked and went for a private scan.

They found an sch of 1.1x0.5cm, the sonographer didn't seem worried too much, I'm REALLY WORRIED!

Baby measured few days behind but it has grown double from my last scan last week and HB is 175.

Just massively worried!


----------



## WishesK

sunnysun said:


> Update on my last post**
> 
> My spotting went from bad to worst and had a brown clot this morning, panicked and went for a private scan.
> 
> They found an sch of 1.1x0.5cm, the sonographer didn't seem worried too much, I'm REALLY WORRIED!
> 
> Baby measured few days behind but it has grown double from my last scan last week and HB is 175.
> 
> Just massively worried!

I'm so sorry you are going through this- its a unique kind of torture to bleed during pregnancy.

Good things are the strong heart beat, and my bub measured 2-4 days behind until now at 15 weeks, its measuring 1 day behind. I stressed about it but was assured it was normal. 

Is your spotting/bleeding still brown? 

The advice seems to be the same and ive found bedrest REALLY works at slowing and even stopping an active bleed. 

Put your feet up if you can. 

At the very beginning of the pregnancy (exactly 4 weeks pregnant) I had 5 days of red bleeding complete with cramps and clots. It was utter shock to see the heartbeat. I'm not going to tell you not to worry- I hate when people say that to me- but know that your little one still has such a strong fighting chance. Do not give up hope. 
Keep us updated and rest up.


----------



## sunnysun

Thank you wishes,

Yes, my spotting is still brown, but it looks like I have more coming out than the previous weeks, just been in bed all weekend will try and do as little movement as possible at work.

I read lots of different stories here and yeah it's worrying but it's good to hear the good news so I'm hoping for the best.

How many weeks are you? Are you still spotting too?


----------



## WishesK

Sunnysun- sounds like a good plan to take it easy. Hope yours eases up.

I am still bleeding brown and i hate it. It's much more than spotting but less than a heavy bleed. 

I'm 15 weeks and off work on bedrest. Hoping it turns to spotting reeeeally soon. Or goes away-that would be even better lol.


----------



## 254

sunnysun said:


> They found an sch of 1.1x0.5cm, the sonographer didn't seem worried too much, I'm REALLY WORRIED!

Sorry to hear about your SCH. It's a stressful time. However, be reassured, yours is definitely on the very small side! It's very likely it will have gone completely by 12 weeks... fingers crossed!

I spotted and bled from 8.5 weeks to 14 weeks... but am now 17 weeks and have had nothing for 3 weeks. There was a time I couldn't imagine reaching this stage! So even though it can feel like you're going to spot/bleed forever, it will stop in time. :)


----------



## sunnysun

Thanks 254, I really hope so too!
The sonographer told me that I have more spotting coming, as long as it's not bad, I can just about cope. 3 weeks non stop of spotting!

Congratulation for being spotting free!!

Wishes- what's is bleeding brown? How much more it is than spotting? Cause I may be bleeding brown too?
I need a panty liner all the day, I get some brown spots plus when I wipe it is there most of the times, sometimes just a little bit others lots.


----------



## DaisyQ

Hi ladies. It's been a while since I've posted here. For you newbies, I had a heavy bleed at 5w6d, and was diagnosed with SCH. At it's biggest, I think it measured 3x1.7 cm. I had another bleed about a week later. Even though my doctor said I didn't need bedrest, I stayed home from work for 2 weeks, staying mostly off my feet. Since then, no bleeding from about 6w4d until this past friday (10 weeks), when I had some pink spotting. I just went in for a scan today, and everything looks good. Baby is measuring 1 day ahead, was kicking and waving, nice heartbeat of 163 bpm. Cervix is closed and measured 5.6 cm. Tech said she didn't see any areas of bleeding. MFM (maternal fetal medicine) specialist took a look and said he spotted one small area that *might* be a SCH but he didn't seem sure. There definitely wasn't a big black area of bleeding like there was before. He didn't note a SCH on the US report. He said to expect some more spotting (maybe), either pink or brown, and to call if there is red bleeding as that might be something new. Just wanted to fill you all in that a) my original SCH has resolved, and b) pink or brown spotting isn't too worriesome, per the doctor. 

Hang in there everybody.


----------



## sunnysun

Great news Daisy, it's so nice to hear positive stories, just what I need, thank you!

I hope the spotting stays away now.


----------



## 254

Daisy, that's great news that your SCH has gone! Totally jealous... mine was 5cm at 10 weeks. ;) :D It definitely seems that the trend is ones which show themselves very early tend to go earlier. Are you feeling calmer now? Wishing you a lovely unstressful rest of your pregnancy. :)


----------



## DaisyQ

Thanks guys. Feeling much calmer. :thumbup: Hoping everyone else gets good news too.


----------



## WishesK

Yep totally jealous, but that's awesome news! Hope the rest of your PG is completely boring and uneventful!


----------



## WishesK

So many crickets around here lol- how are all you ladies doing?

I am addicted to hearing the heart beat on the doppler and watching soooo much crap reality tv while on bedrest.

I'm still going through cycles of heavier red/brown bleed, taper off then reset! This morning I had a couple small gushes of brown blood. 
It isn't affecting me quite as much which is good. I'm looking forward to next week to meet with my OB. Ill be 16.5 weeks then.

Everyday I wake up and am quite grateful that I'm still pregnant.

Mum2twins- how are you holding up?


----------



## dan-o

Hi ladies, just checking in as well :flower:

Had a very heavy, but not bright red, bleed on tuesday night and another sudden flood on weds morning. Nothing since though. 

Booked a private scan for 16+5, to have a look at the bleed, as the NHS don't want to know until my 20+6 scan and I'll go bonkers before then lol!


----------



## momtotwins

Wishes so I saw ob on Monday they did a transvaginal scan and o have marginal previa, no sch! That is why im still bleeding so im modified bedrest still. Still have brown discharge with some clots babies look great! Im 20 weeks on Monday next weds is my level 2 u/s can't wait. They told me to worry less since they now. Know what is going on and to call for any red bleeding....so im doung ok hanging in there praying it pulls up by the end of my pregnancy want to carry these 2 to 38 weeks if I can!


----------



## WishesK

momtotwins said:


> Wishes so I saw ob on Monday they did a transvaginal scan and o have marginal previa, no sch! That is why im still bleeding so im modified bedrest still. Still have brown discharge with some clots babies look great! Im 20 weeks on Monday next weds is my level 2 u/s can't wait. They told me to worry less since they now. Know what is going on and to call for any red bleeding....so im doung ok hanging in there praying it pulls up by the end of my pregnancy want to carry these 2 to 38 weeks if I can!

Wow that's awesome no Sch and babies look good!! And I love that they gave you permission to worry less. Did they say the marginal placenta previa still has time to migrate? I can't wait for my level 2 u/s - you must be excited its so close.20 weeks is so close to 'safe' - I hope you are breathing easier.



dan-o said:


> Hi ladies, just checking in as well :flower:
> 
> Had a very heavy, but not bright red, bleed on tuesday night and another sudden flood on weds morning. Nothing since though.
> 
> Booked a private scan for 16+5, to have a look at the bleed, as the NHS don't want to know until my 20+6 scan and I'll go bonkers before then lol!

Hope the private scan goes well. Sorry to hear about the gushes- But thats good you've had nothing since Wednesday. I've considered getting a 'private' 3d u/s , im dying of curiosity for more info.


----------



## Starry Night

Hello everyone!

I'm sort of a newbie to this thread but I'm also an oldbie. Had a HUGE sch with my previous pregnancy with massive bleeds, partial abruption yet had my son at full term via emergency C-section.

Now I'm pregnant again and after several bouts of spotting they found a small SCH with this baby. :wacko: It's listed as "very small" and is about 1cm across. I've only had the occasional spotting so far though I am starting to feel some pain and discomfort. I haven't been put on bed rest though today my doctor said to do no heavy lifting and to avoid all forms of trauma. I've been taking it very easy, just relaxing on the couch and letting DS play at my feet.

I still have concerns about the viability of this pregnancy so if I lose the baby I know it will be due to that and not the sch.


----------



## Vidal0123

I hope you have a healthy pregnancy!



Starry Night said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I'm sort of a newbie to this thread but I'm also an oldbie. Had a HUGE sch with my previous pregnancy with massive bleeds, partial abruption yet had my son at full term via emergency C-section.
> 
> Now I'm pregnant again and after several bouts of spotting they found a small SCH with this baby. :wacko: It's listed as "very small" and is about 1cm across. I've only had the occasional spotting so far though I am starting to feel some pain and discomfort. I haven't been put on bed rest though today my doctor said to do no heavy lifting and to avoid all forms of trauma. I've been taking it very easy, just relaxing on the couch and letting DS play at my feet.
> 
> I still have concerns about the viability of this pregnancy so if I lose the baby I know it will be due to that and not the sch.


----------



## inperfected

Yay Starry! :) Happy to hear you are pregnant. I'm still waiting another year or so before I'm willing to get pregnant - a wee bit traumatised from the last one still. 

*hugs* to all you goign through this at the moment. It totally sucks that for sure :(


----------



## Starry Night

:hugs: Nice to hear from you, inperfected! I really don't blame you for wanting to wait after your last experience. I know I was TERRIFIED when DH and I started to TTC again. But we aren't getting any younger and I was worried it would take awhile to conceive so here we are.

Had a bit of light brown spotting today. Trying not to freak out and hope it stops there. I had a dream the other night I was bleeding and so far whenever I dream about spotting it happens -- with all of my pregnancies. I hope this brown stuff counts as the bleeding.


----------



## MrsV1985

Hi ladies, new to this site.
I have been reading all stories on here for weeks now. A little about me.. I have two children 9 and 7. My now husband and I got together not long after my last child was born and a few years later decided we want one of our own( though he see's the two I have as his own). We did fall pregnant in 07" however ended up losing our daughter to tuners syndrome at 13 weeks though didn't find out until 18 weeks. It was so hard saying good bye before we got a chance to say hello. Now 5 years after TTC we are finally pregnant again!! However our excitement has turned to worry as at 5 weeks had a very light 5 day bleed( thought it was because it was around date period was due) went for a 6 week u/s and found out have SCH size 2.8x 2.6. We were sent back in 2 weeks for another u/s and found out it had grown to 4.8x 3.8, baby's heart beat at six weeks was 115bmp then at 8 weeks 173 bpm.We have another u/s in two days time to check it again but am worried that all of you's are bleeding out the clots and I have had no more bleeding only the 5 days really at the start. We are hoping that this baby enters this world safely and am feeling everything everyone else is and hope we all get through it. This site gives me so much hope with happy endings.


----------



## Starry Night

:hugs: First off, congrats on your precious BFP!! Sorry you're so worried. Try not to worry about the lack of bleeding. Often SCH's get reabsorbed into the body without any vaginal bleeding. With my DS I had a large SCH and did pass lots of blood and clots but the bleed was showing up on my ultrasounds long, long after my last vaginal bleed. My last vaginal bleed was at 14 weeks but it didn't disappear until 26 weeks.

AFM - have had more spotting. It is faint but it is definitely red and not pink or brown. It seems to come after any sort of activity so I'm putting myself on bed rest. Even just going to church yesterday and doing low key errands today have aggravated it. I'm a SAHM so I don't have to worry about getting a doctor's approval. I still feel guilty though. :blush:


----------



## MrsV1985

Thank you starry :) will find out today if its still growing and pray it has shrink or at best stayed the same size. It's hard not to worry isn't. I have put myself in bed rest as well but it is hard when there are things that just need to be done and I also feel guilty that I could be making it worse as well. I guess it's up to god, and hope things work out for the both of us:) my first bleed/spotting was also red not brown or light pink. I am also hopping for team pink thought don't mind as long as healthy :) it's really nice to be able to talk to women that are going through the same thing, will post again later today with an up date.


----------



## Starry Night

Good luck with your scan.

Still spotting rather frequently and now my IBS is acting up too. DH is very helpful around the house but he has to work. Today he worked from home and he is going to look into the possibility of working from home everyday. I really hope he can because I can't handle standing up for more than 2 or 3 minutes at a time and lifting of any kind aggravates my spotting.

Just can't believe I'm going through this AGAIN!! At least my DS is living proof it can all come out OK.


----------



## mommyoftwo84

Hello Ladies, 
Its been awhile since I have been on this thread but I found alot of comfort and support on here when I needed it. It is a hard and scary road for sure as you go minute by minute waiting for the next bleed and to see what the results are. 
I just wanted to share some hope. I was diagnosed with a sch at just past 5 weeks and it kept getting bigger even after the bleeding had stopped. By 18 weeks the tear had disappeared completely and I found out I was having a boy. 
On Oct 17th I delivered a very healthy, happy baby boy with no complications. 
I wish you all nothing but the best and that all your schs resolve quickly and the bleeding stops. xo


----------



## MrsV1985

That would be a big help for you starry and sorry to her your IBS is giving you grief on top of everything you are already going through :( it's sad your having to deal with this again. I thought it was unlikely to happen twice in a row though my sister had one as well with her 2nd child and again with her 3rd, how ever with her 3rd son the SCH caused her to go into labour at 20 weeks and she lost her boy, so of course after our loss of our daughter was terrified. That's a great storie mommy, so glade you had a wonderful out come and congrats on your heathly new little one :) as I said earlier I was having a u/s today and we are relived to say the SCH has started to resolve , not by a whole lot but its a start, it's all so not black looking now more Gary so hopping that it means no blood is flowing to it :) still going to relax as much as possible until its gone but am starting to believe everything is going to be okay and am praying for all of us for safe arrivals of our little bundles of joy xx


----------



## momtotwins

Hi everyone 21 weeks and today a bleed on u/s ugh at the top of the uterus ugh! I thought i was past this grrrrr :(they said they see the blood and its pretty big, when is this gonna stop! Grrr


----------



## Starry Night

:hugs: Sorry that they found another bleed. I hope that it reabsorbs quickly into your body.

AFM - it looks like I'm out, ladies. :cry: I haven't passed the baby and the doctor refused to even confirm the loss (no ultrasound) but my betas are way, way down from last time. The baby's viability was always in question so I don't think the SCH had anything to do with it.

Good luck to all of you. :flower:


----------



## WishesK

Momtotwins- I hope you body just reabsorbs- sorry to hear you have another worry. When is your next u/s?

Starry - I have read your whole story on this board even posts from way lomg ago -when I was first diagnosed with my SCH and just researching. 
I am so sorry to hear of your loss. I know there are no words to comfort, but please be gentle with yourself.


----------



## Vidal0123

I am so sorry for your loss.



Starry Night said:


> :hugs: Sorry that they found another bleed. I hope that it reabsorbs quickly into your body.
> 
> AFM - it looks like I'm out, ladies. :cry: I haven't passed the baby and the doctor refused to even confirm the loss (no ultrasound) but my betas are way, way down from last time. The baby's viability was always in question so I don't think the SCH had anything to do with it.
> 
> Good luck to all of you. :flower:


----------



## 254

Starry Night - how are you doing?

Just thought I'd update on me... (background: SCH was 5cm at 10 weeks, 4.5cm at 12 weeks, bled from 8.5-14w) - we had our 20 week scan yesterday and the sonographer couldn't see any sign of it. That's good to know, especially since the scan picked up that he has talipes in one foot so we have a bumpy ride ahead on that front. But at least no more SCH to worry about!


----------



## Starry Night

Thanks, ladies.

I'm doing mostly OK. Obviously, my emotions are all over the place and feeling a bit rough. I've passed the baby now but still am bleeding. We're hoping to start TTC again in the New Year.


----------



## MrsV1985

So sorry to hear of your loss starry (hugs) 

An update on me: had a small brown bleed on Wednesday for most of the day only when going to the toilet. Getting sent for another u/s next week, the SCH had started to reduce in size befor had the small bleed so crossing fingers it's almost gone and not grown again.
SCH was 2.8x2.6 then grew to 4.8x3.8 then reduced by 1cm.

Mum to three
24/8/2003 heathly boy
15/3/2005 heathly girl
15/10/2007 baby girl born sleeping at 15 weeks preg.


----------



## Mazz81

Hi all
Thank you for this forum and thank you all for your stories.

I haven't officially be diagnosed with it yet, but I am thinking I have SCH. I had a small bleed last tuesday and had an US the same day, they picked up a small collection of fluid in the placenta, not very big, and Doc said there was nothing to worry about. But he wanted to monitor it so sending me for another US tomorrow (1 week after initial) to see if it is any smaller, so I have everything crossed that it is getting smaller and not bigger.

This is bub number 2 and I had a very smooth run with our little girl.. she was 4 weeks early, so I am hoping that everything runs smooth with this one, I definately would like to go a bit further along this time.

Good luck to you all with your stories, I hope everything turns out positive for you.


----------



## MrsV1985

Sorry to hear you are having trouble Mazz, hope everything turns out okay :)

I have been bleeding brow old blood still and know its the SCH but still am really worried something is going to go wrong with bubby, have a doctors appointment today to get sent for another u/s, just worried of them saying cant find a heartbeat like our daughter in 07. I know it's a new pregnancy and am prob just stressing my self out for no reason but was TTC this baby for 5 years and got to the point it wasn't going to happen for us then got a big shock peanut was there lol. Anyways I am truly prying for all of us to have a good out come and make it through. Have been on bed rest now for going on 5 weeks and am going a little nutty but its all worth a safe arrival for our little one.

Peanut: EDD 24/05/2013
Mum to :
Heathly boy 24/08/2003
Heathly girl 15/03/2005
Baby girl born sleeping 15/10/2007


----------



## whigfield

Hello ladies!

Would it be okay if I join? :wave:

We're not 100% sure yet but I've had 2 early scans due to bleeding (ever since getting my BFP) which revealed an area in my womb that looked to be a patch/pool of blood. We're not sure if it's a subchorionic hematoma or bleed yet, but I'm thinking it might be! It's measuring small, approximately 0.5cm x 0.96cm.

I have had all kinds of bleeding - spotting, medium, heavy with pink, brown, red, orange.. Everything under the sun. I've also had clotting!

When did you ladies get diagnosed and were you able to see anything on the ultrasound?


----------



## Starry Night

With my son's pregnancy I didn't get diagnosed with SCH until about 9 weeks though I had had bleeding since the beginning of my pregnancy and they had found what they suspected to be a clot on his 5 week ultrasound. At my 9 week u/s they found a sac of fluids the same size as my son's gestational sac. At the time I didn't like to talk about it, but I did lose a twin. The twin hadn't shown up on early scans but I did hold a fetus in my hands so I had thought the pregnancy was over. VERY shocked to see my son on the scan the next day. Also explains why there was a second sac.

I was never told how big the bleed was but the doctors were always optimistic with me.


----------



## robinson380

Hi ladies do you mind if I join? I was told last week that I have a SCH. The doctor acted like it was very common and she would monitor it, but I do not go back for another u/s until 12/18. I am very worried and hope that my body absorbs it! The doctor did not tell me the size or any other info. Good luck to all of you ladies. Sorry for you loss Starry :hugs:


----------



## iAMaDH

Hi everyone, I am a father-to-be and my wife is 10w+4d with IVF twins. We have been trying for over 5 yrs and had a previous failed IVF, so right now we are very exited and cautious at the same time. This past weekend all of a sudden my wife started bleeding and in a few hours she passed 5 clots ranging from the size of a quarter to the size of a small egg. The flow was so heavy that it soaked through two heavy duty pads in a few hours. It was Saturday night so we had no one to turn to, but fortunately our fertility doctor had an emergency number and she picked up when we called. She gave us some comforting words but we has to wait till Monday morning to get an u/s. We were very worried at that point but fortunately during this time my wife had no cramp at all. We then found this forum and it gave me a lot if comfort over the next 36 hours of wait. On Monday the u/s should the twins are doing great and one of them was waving, kicking, and rotating! We were so relieved to say the least. There is a 2cm hemotoma so it may bleed again, but based in its location it shouldn't affect the babies. I just want to share our story with everyone who is going through the same emotional and physical roller coaster rides. Good luck to everyone and I will keep posting.


----------



## Vidal0123

I hope all goes well with a healthy Pregnancy!



iAMaDH said:


> Hi everyone, I am a father-to-be and my wife is 10w+4d with IVF twins. We have been trying for over 5 yrs and had a previous failed IVF, so right now we are very exited and cautious at the same time. This past weekend all of a sudden my wife started bleeding and in a few hours she passed 5 clots ranging from the size of a quarter to the size of a small egg. The flow was so heavy that it soaked through two heavy duty pads in a few hours. It was Saturday night so we had no one to turn to, but fortunately our fertility doctor had an emergency number and she picked up when we called. She gave us some comforting words but we has to wait till Monday morning to get an u/s. We were very worried at that point but fortunately during this time my wife had no cramp at all. We then found this forum and it gave me a lot if comfort over the next 36 hours of wait. On Monday the u/s should the twins are doing great and one of them was waving, kicking, and rotating! We were so relieved to say the least. There is a 2cm hemotoma so it may bleed again, but based in its location it shouldn't affect the babies. I just want to share our story with everyone who is going through the same emotional and physical roller coaster rides. Good luck to everyone and I will keep posting.


----------



## bumski

Hi all, I'm still reading through this thread so not caught up on the most recent posts yet but feeling I really need to join a thread where other people are experiencing the same things.
My story, iv been trying to conceive this baby for 5 1/2 years and finally managed with ivf. At 5+2 I had a huge bleed passing clots and thought it was over, a scan at 5+5 showed a gest sac, I had another massive bleed at 6 weeks, more clots and lots of cramping so again thought it was over, another scan at 6+2 shown baby with a lovely heartbeat and blood surrounding 2 1/3rds of the gest sac. It didn't look good, I was told to expect more bleeding and I would be rescanned at 7+2.
I had complete bed rest and didn't bleed again until the day before my next scan, baby was fine and was told the bleed had shrunk and I probably wouldn't bleed again. I was on cloud 9 only to have another massive bleed the same night :(
It stopped the next day and today at 7+5 it's started again, it's like turning a tap on when I use the toilet.
I'm really scared and confused as there seems to be nothing that can be done, I feel iv bled so much that surely this baby can't still be hanging on in there. 
I have another scan tomorrow to check what's going on so for now I'm back in bed not daring to even get up to use the toilet.


----------



## Vidal0123

I hope everything is ok! Best thing is to rest.




bumski said:


> Hi all, I'm still reading through this thread so not caught up on the most recent posts yet but feeling I really need to join a thread where other people are experiencing the same things.
> My story, iv been trying to conceive this baby for 5 1/2 years and finally managed with ivf. At 5+2 I had a huge bleed passing clots and thought it was over, a scan at 5+5 showed a gest sac, I had another massive bleed at 6 weeks, more clots and lots of cramping so again thought it was over, another scan at 6+2 shown baby with a lovely heartbeat and blood surrounding 2 1/3rds of the gest sac. It didn't look good, I was told to expect more bleeding and I would be rescanned at 7+2.
> I had complete bed rest and didn't bleed again until the day before my next scan, baby was fine and was told the bleed had shrunk and I probably wouldn't bleed again. I was on cloud 9 only to have another massive bleed the same night :(
> It stopped the next day and today at 7+5 it's started again, it's like turning a tap on when I use the toilet.
> I'm really scared and confused as there seems to be nothing that can be done, I feel iv bled so much that surely this baby can't still be hanging on in there.
> I have another scan tomorrow to check what's going on so for now I'm back in bed not daring to even get up to use the toilet.


----------



## jellytots2010

I just wanted to quickly give any of you a little confidence in a dark hour (like this group did for me only a short while ago) just incase it helps anyone!

I had bleeding at 10, 15 and 16 weeks and was diagnosed with a large SCH. 6.5 x 1.5 cms. The doctors (UK) were worried enough to sign me off work to rest. Since then I have had no more bleeding and the SCH reduced to 8.5 x 0.5 cms by 21 weeks. Since then I have had no more scans as I have had no more bleeding and all medical professionals are really pleased with the baby's growth! I am now 30 weeks and have been trying to take it easy (as much as I can) but live a normal life! Can't wait to see my little one. I know that if she came now she would be 100% ok but there is no reason why I won't make it to full term. If I don't it looks like it wont be due to the SCH :)

I really hope that gives someone a little confidence. Believe me, there were some dark moments but once you start to feel your baby move you are reassured every few hours :) xx


----------



## bumski

Thankyou jellytots, it's reassuring to hear positive stories :)

I have been for another scan today, the bleed is at the front and the back of the sac but there is nothing above it which is good news, baby is still growing right on track with a lovely heartbeat.
I have been told to stop the bedrest as I could cause myself more problems but I'm not completely comfortable with that just yet. I will do a little more each day but if I feel the pressure I will rest up.


----------



## Lucylou31

Hi ladies I am new to this and this is my first post. I am 6+4 with my second pregnancy, my first pregnancy ended in mc at 6 weeks back in July. I had a scan on Friday (exactly 6 weeks) and was told I had a clot next to the gestational sac and the heart beat was there but slow. I started bleeding lightly yesterday, just pink and brown discharge but I am now bleeding bright red blood and clots since the early hours of this morning. Spoke to my local EPU but they said no point going back in till Friday for another scan as the bleed could be down to the clot. I am so worried that I am going to miscarry again. Reading these posts has made me feel less alone as I don't have any friends who have been through this. Hoping for a good outcome but fearing the worst. :cry:


----------



## Vidal0123

I hope your pregnancy continues and everything will be ok!




Lucylou31 said:


> Hi ladies I am new to this and this is my first post. I am 6+4 with my second pregnancy, my first pregnancy ended in mc at 6 weeks back in July. I had a scan on Friday (exactly 6 weeks) and was told I had a clot next to the gestational sac and the heart beat was there but slow. I started bleeding lightly yesterday, just pink and brown discharge but I am now bleeding bright red blood and clots since the early hours of this morning. Spoke to my local EPU but they said no point going back in till Friday for another scan as the bleed could be down to the clot. I am so worried that I am going to miscarry again. Reading these posts has made me feel less alone as I don't have any friends who have been through this. Hoping for a good outcome but fearing the worst. :cry:


----------



## bumski

Lucy i hope everything turns out well for you, its so scary to see red blood and especially clots. The epu also told me they will not scan within 1 week of the previous one but i started crying on the phone and she brought it forward a couple of days as i just needed to know where the blood was coming from.
I also have a large clot underneath the sac and was told you can loose clots from that. Thinking of you and keeping everything crossed x


----------



## Lucylou31

Thank you for your positive thoughts. I have spent all day in bed as reading some posts on here it seems to help resting up. Friday feels like such a long time away to find out if the baby is still alive but I am trying to stay positive. Bumski are they going to keep scanning you to monitor the clot? I seem to bleed most when I go to the toilet with nothing In-between and just back ache but no cramps. Also when I was at the EPU on Friday they didn't do any bloods to check my HCG levels, should I ask them to check this?


----------



## hopeitissoon

Hi Ladies, I am so happy that I have found this site!! My infertility journey started when I went off the pill in July nearly 3 1/2 years ago. My husband and i encountered many different issues. After a year of no success on our own, we did several IUIs and several were cancelled due to cysts on my ovaries. When I went in for another IUI, the clinic discovered that I had high FSH. I went through another bunch of tests and was diagnosed with premature ovarian failure. (my husband has Antisperm Antibodies). We were told that we had a very very low chance of conceiving with my eggs and if we did with IVF there were greater chances of chromosomal issues with fetus. We were recommended to do donor egg. After the most crying and grieving of my fertility we went on for our first cycle of Donor egg IVF. It was success but quickly resulted in a miscarriage at 5 weeks. We were told to take a month break for my uterus to recover before doing our Frozen Embryo Tranfer. Well when I was getting close to when my period should start I was feeling 'pregnant'??? I took a pregnancy test and low and behold I was pregnant!!!!!!!! OMG!! We couldn't believe that we had a natural pregnancy!!! I went for bloodwork the next day and started having spotting that day! After only a few short weeks after a miscarriage I was terrified!!!!!!!!!! I continued spotting, cramping, and passing small bits of tissue. I finally had an ultrasound at 6 weeks 1 day (on Monday) Everything with baby looked good! HB at 128 bpm and was measuring 6 weeks 3 days! The technician told me I had a small hematoma and I have been FREAKING ever since!! I have been reading everything possible on this and have had a lot of inconsistent information! EVERYBODY keeps telling me to relax and not stress!!!!!!! I'm trying everything possible to do so but IT'S NOT WORKING!!!!!!!!!!!!!! So glad that I found you ladies to 'worry' with!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hopeitissoon

Lucy- I'm hoping that that little bean of yours is still in there!! Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Jame818

Hi everyone. My name is Jamie and I conceived via IVF. I am 7 weeks 3 days and on Monday night I started bleeding a lot and went to the ER and was told I have a subchrionic hemmorage. The next morning I saw my fertility dr and he said it was 4 cm and was pretty much as large as the gestational sac. I'm on bedrest now and the bleeding has turned to just brown spotting but I'm scared. My regular OBGYN told me to prepare for the worst. I'm so heartbroken. This is my first pregnancy. I have another scan on Friday to check on it.


----------



## Lucylou31

Thank you, no improvement in the bleeding yet today I am losing hope that our bean will survive and I really don't know how I will cope with another mc.


----------



## bumski

lucylou, please try and hold on to hope, its all we can give our little ones at the minute, i passed a lot of blood and clots and baby was still hanging on in there, i dont know how but it was. Fx it goes really well for you tomorrow, your doing the right thing getting rest, even if the bleed is still there it can take many months to clear up. gl x

Hope, what a story, this must be one determined little one you have in there, my bleed was larger than the sac originally, then 1 week later it had shrunk to about half the size, then a few days later its big again. My clinic have told me that these are so so common and although they cant tell us whether the pregnancy will continue full term the outcomes are usually pretty good. she also said i may just bleed throughout the pregnancy, i hope it works out well x

Jamie congratulations on your ivf cycle, mine is ivf too. Try not to worry, i know its hard, fri will be here soon.
I hope everything turns out well at your next scan, we do have to take each day as it comes but it will be worth it in the end.
Also try not to google, its not worth reading.

Im on my 3rd day of no bleeding again, but dread everytime i use the toilet just incase. My ms has come back this week and i feel terrible all day long but i dont mind lol.
My next scan is dec 10th so i have a bit of a wait but hopefully worth it. Gl to everyone going through this xx


----------



## hopeitissoon

bumski- Thanks for your support and info!! I totally understand the dreading to use the washroom crisis!! My bleeding has slowed down but I continue to pass little bits of tissue?? My husband tells me not to look in the toilet! I know that most turn out just fine and keep trying to tell myself that! I will be thinking of you and hoping the time until your u/s goes quickly!! Praying your little one stays strong!!!!!!

Jame- Fingers crossed for your ultrasound on Friday!! I think it's a good sign that the bleeding has slowed down and only brown blood now!!! Keep us posted with your ultrasound on Friday!!!!

Lucy- If it would help you to feel better, I would request that they continue to follow your bloods! Tell them that you need some reassurance! Fingers crossed for your u/s tomorrow too!!!!


----------



## Lucylou31

Hi everyone, thank you for your messages and kind thoughts. Unfortunately it wasn't meant to be this time and my ultrasound this morning showed I have had another miscarriage. I have no words to describe how upset I am as we really thought this time was different. On a positive note for others they don't think that the blood clot I had caused the miscarriage but that the pregnancy probably wasnt right from the start. So I wish everyone the best of luck with their pregnancy and hope you all have good outcomes and in 7- 8 months time you will all be meeting your babies for the first time. Thank you for the support over the last couple of days xxxx


----------



## robinson380

Lucylou31 said:


> Hi everyone, thank you for your messages and kind thoughts. Unfortunately it wasn't meant to be this time and my ultrasound this morning showed I have had another miscarriage. I have no words to describe how upset I am as we really thought this time was different. On a positive note for others they don't think that the blood clot I had caused the miscarriage but that the pregnancy probably wasnt right from the start. So I wish everyone the best of luck with their pregnancy and hope you all have good outcomes and in 7- 8 months time you will all be meeting your babies for the first time. Thank you for the support over the last couple of days xxxx

So sorry for your loss Lucylou. hugs to you :hugs:


----------



## Vidal0123

I am so sorry for your loss. Hugs



Lucylou31 said:


> Hi everyone, thank you for your messages and kind thoughts. Unfortunately it wasn't meant to be this time and my ultrasound this morning showed I have had another miscarriage. I have no words to describe how upset I am as we really thought this time was different. On a positive note for others they don't think that the blood clot I had caused the miscarriage but that the pregnancy probably wasnt right from the start. So I wish everyone the best of luck with their pregnancy and hope you all have good outcomes and in 7- 8 months time you will all be meeting your babies for the first time. Thank you for the support over the last couple of days xxxx


----------



## hopeitissoon

lucy- I'm sooo very sorry to hear your very sad news!! I know it's so difficult right now and I hope you find strength to move on try again for your precious baby! Do you know if you had a clot with the first pregnancy? I only ask because I know there are treatments you can to very pregnancy to prevent this!! I wish you strength to get over this loss when the time is right for you.


----------



## iAMaDH

Lucy I am sorry for your loss. I understand that this is your second m/c. Did your doctor put you on progesterone when u found out about the pregnancy this time around? It could have been the SCH or the embryo wasn't developing properly. But it could also be something as simple as a thin lining where progesterone would help. I hope you feel better soon, and don't give up!


----------



## Jame818

Lucy - I'm am very sorry for your loss. My heart goes out to you.

Thanks everyone for the support. I had another scan this morning and my sch got a little smaller. The dr said he is much more optimistic now but I'm not out of the woods yet. I am still under the care of my fertility dr but he referred me to a high risk OBGYN I will start seeing after next week. I'm still on bedrest until further notice and was told to cancel my trip for Christmas to GA to see my husband's family. Who is on bedrest and how long have you been on it? Is anyone else seeing a high risk OBGYN?


----------



## Lucylou31

Thank you for your kind words. They don't know what caused the first mc, by the time I had a scan the pregnancy had ended and they couldn't see anything so I don't know if I had a clot. When I found out I was pregnant again I asked my gp about going on progesterone and she just said no it wouldn't help me. and I fear that when we try again and if we do conceive I will be offered no extra care again. Does anyone have any tips to get extra care?


----------



## Rafferty

Hi ladies,
Just looking for some support. So far this has been a terribly stressful first trimester.

I had an ultrasound at 6 weeks to rule out any complications from my miscarriage earlier this year (partial molar pregnancy). The baby looked great! But I had a giant SCH sitting right above the baby, far from the placenta. It measured 5.7x3x2 cm. I had another ultrasound at 8 weeks and the baby still looked great, and the SCH was unchanged, so I finally started to relax a bit.

Here I am today, with another ultrasound at 11 weeks. The original SCH was still unchanged, but I was shocked to have a second large SCH appear measuring 4x3x1 cm!
I'm so discouraged right now. I feel like I can't get attached to this baby, the odds seem against us. :cry: I've still had zero bleeding or symptoms...I'm told to expect bleeding anytime though since this second SCH is near the cervix.

Anyone with hope for me?


----------



## iAMaDH

Lucy, you need to get a doctor or OB who is willing to put u on progesterone. It is indeed hard to determine why m/c occurs, but it is very common nowadays to use progesterone supplement, especially if u had a m/c before .... It can only help. Take it easy and I hope that your next pregnancy will be a successful one!




Lucylou31 said:


> Thank you for your kind words. They don't know what caused the first mc, by the time I had a scan the pregnancy had ended and they couldn't see anything so I don't know if I had a clot. When I found out I was pregnant again I asked my gp about going on progesterone and she just said no it wouldn't help me. and I fear that when we try again and if we do conceive I will be offered no extra care again. Does anyone have any tips to get extra care?


----------



## Jame818

Rafferty - I feel you on the hard first trimester. This is my first pregnancy and it has been so hard so far. Maybe you should go on bed rest for a few weeks. My RE put me on bed rest right away when we found my SCH. There are studies that show it helps. I am about to go into my second week of it. It's putting me really behind at work but this pregnancy means everything to me so I'll do whatever necessary to keep it going.

Lucy - There are doctors out there that will put you on progesterone. I would keep searching for a better dr.


----------



## hopeitissoon

Rafferty- It is just scary knowing when you have a SCH. I am hoping for the very best for you. I've tried to stay as positive as possible (which has been VERY hard). I have read that bed rest helps, not sure exactly why?? Some ladies have talked about being on baby aspirin or heparin to thin the blood so the hematoma doesn't turn in to a clot? I have am seeing my Doctor tomorrow and am going to ask him about it! All the best to you!


----------



## Rafferty

I'm going to try to do bedrest as much is possible with a 2 year old. I've been calling friends and they are going to take her a few days this week. My DH is a major help most of the time but he doesn't lift a finger for housework so i still find myself on my feet cleaning the kitchen...etc. My doctor said if i make it to 15 weeks they'd consider my chance of miscarriage very low. Anyone know why this is?


----------



## jm_sr73

Hi I'm new here, I just found out I was pregnant last week and then ended up at the ER this morning with a lot of pain and bleeding. I was so scared that I was having a miscarriage I found out at the ER that I wasn't having a miscarriage but I have a very large SCH I know nothing about this and started searching the internet and reading everything I can about this condition, I am praying so hard that everything will be okay with my baby. I am 40 years old so I know I'm already high risk and this is going to make it even worse so I'm very concerned for my baby.


----------



## Jame818

Hopeitissoon- For some reason my dr told me to get off the baby aspirin that I was on before I was diagnosed with the SCH. Please let me know what your dr says about that.

JM - Sorry to hear about your SCH. How big is yours? Did they put you on bed rest?

Update: I went to the my peri appointment yesterday and only saw the nurse. I didn't think she was going to do an ultrasound but she did. My SCH has gotten even smaller. The bad news is she think she found another one that is grey on the screen which means it is healing. I had just saw my fertility dr on Friday and he didn't mention anything about the second one. He has a way better ultrasound machine then she does. Also she said that she doesn't know for sure that is it a SCH she is just guessing. I see my fertility dr again on Wed and I'm gonna bring the ultrasound pics she gave me and ask him to check it out. I was told I might have to stay on bed rest for five weeks (the rest of my first trimester). Don't think my boss is gonna be happy bout it. I am concerned about the multiple ultrasounds I've had to have. Hope it doesn't harm my baby.


----------



## hopeitissoon

Jame- My Doctor said he didn't think that the Aspirin would be of benefit. He has referred me to an ob/gyn for further care! I will ask the ob/gyn about it as well?? That sounds like good news that the SCH is shrinking and even if there is a second that it looks like it's healing as well!!!!!!!!!! My Doctor has put me on "reduced Physical Activity" for my first trimester too!! 5 1/2 more weeks! I had a lot of guilt at first too, but then I had so many colleagues and friends say that right now the most important thing in your life is you and your baby!!! Do EVERYTHING to take care of what is most important! 

jm-sr - I know it's super scary! Were you advised to stay on bed rest?? Good luck to you!!

Rafferty- How's it going? Are you managing to rest? I can only imagine that it is so difficult with a 2 year old! 

AFM- Went for Ultrasound yesterday. The first SCH is still there and the tech found another small one. I'm scared but trying to stay positive. On "relax" rest for first trimester.


----------



## Jame818

Hopeitisoon - So are you taking off work for the next 5 1/2 weeks then? I have 4 1/2 weeks more to go. From how it's looking I will be off work that whole time. What sizes are your SCHs? Where are they located? It's crazy how a new one can form so quickly. I had one and now have too also. This is so frustrating!


----------



## dan-o

Just updating my info so far:

12w sudden heavy bleeding, pink watery then bright red. Scan showed SCH was bigger than baby at 12+4 intermittent spotting.
13/14w sudden brown flooding bleeding. No blood since.

16w5d scan showed SCH same size as 12w but clotting, baby growing normally.

20w4d scan no signs of my hematoma were visible! Baby still growing fine!!

Fingers tightly crossed it stays that way!! I've been resting up, no longer exercising and not lifting anything which seems to have helped!

I'll update again as I move along a bit with my pregnancy :flower:


----------



## bumski

hey dan o im so glad it seems everything is healing well x

hope you others are coping ok with bedrest, iv been on moderated bed rest and went 9 days with no bleeding, iv had slight spotting today and my scan today has shown two huge SCH, one underneath the sac measuring approx 6x4x2 and one behind the sac approx 5x3x1. my baby only measures 2cm so im really worried, she said all we can do is hope at this point.
im still too worried to get excited at all about this pregnancy


----------



## Jame818

Dan - great news.

Bumski - how big is your baby supposed to be now? Are you seeing a high risk OBGYN. Don't give up hope! I have two SCH now. One is almost resolved and the other is big 4 cm. The one that is almost resolved used to be around 4 cm as well. I'm really frustrated and confused. I see the high risk OBGYN for the first time next Wed.


----------



## Jame818

Dan - where you on bed rest until it resolved? Any tips for the rest of us? What position was yours in? Thanks.


----------



## Jame818

Also is anyone else having cramping? I have had cramping but no bleeding the past two days.


----------



## Rafferty

Bumski and Jam- i have two large SCH as well! Crazy i thought it was so uncommon to have 2 but here we are. I'm not certain where mine are. I can see them on my ultrasound pic but I'm not sure where they are relative to the placenta. One is apparently right above the cervix so the doc says expect to bleed any day. Makes me feel like a ticking time bomb!

Bedrest is going so so. My mom has been here helping with my DD but it has been hard to let her take over...just hard when I'm used to doing things a certain way. But i did get a fee good stretches with my feet up.


----------



## hopeitissoon

Jame- Yes, I've been taken off of work for the next 5 1/2 weeks but not just because of the SCHs. I have been having severe cramping where I can hardly stand and it is excruciating to sit??? I also have cysts on my ovaries and small fibroids in my uterus. The SCHs are only small, less than 1cm! So I'm hopeful! I just don't understand all of this pain??!! I haven't had any bleeding either for about a week now!!!

Rafferty- I'm happy to hear your mom is there to help you, even if it is difficult to give her the control! 

Dan-0 wow!! Keep going, girl!! Looks like this isn't affecting your baby at all!!! Good luck!!!


----------



## Jame818

Hopeitisoon - yours are really small. Yours should go away in no time. That's weird about all the cramping. I have had some cramping but it has not been too painful.


----------



## Cyna99

Hi All. Just wanted to share and get some input. So at 6 weeks 4 days the LO had a heartbeat of 111 bpm, but a hematoma of about 2.2cm x 1.5cm. At 8 weeks the HB was 159 bpm. Hematoma was the same size. A few days ago, I went in (9 weeks 5 days) and the HB was 169 bpm. But the hematoma was around the same at 2.4cm x 1.7cm x 1cm. I have had no cramps, spotting or bleeding, but today I am just feeling really worried about this.


----------



## bumski

Hi cyna99 have you got another scan booked to check it in a few weeks?


----------



## Cyna99

Well I have a Nuchal Translucency scan booked for next Thursday. Other than that. My OB said that unless there is bleeding, she won't monitor it (especially since it is so small). She is totally unconcerned with it. Honestly, I am doing the NT scan only so I can see baby and monitor the hematoma.


----------



## bumski

i know its really scary isnt it, yours does sound quite small but obviously you will still be concerned about it. fx your next scan goes really well for you and hopefully it may have shrunk a bit too. no bleeding is a good sign i was told, i was told they become a problem if they start to bleed and the worry is that the baby comes too but i think it would take a huge bleed at the point of pregnancy your at now, they often heal themselves and baby is completely unaffected by it.


----------



## Cyna99

Thx. Well one "good" thing is that the bleed is below the baby and closer to the cervix. So if it bleeds, it should bleed out, and not on the baby.


----------



## bumski

Yeah it sounds like it's in the best place, I have one behind the sac which is worrying :(
More bleeding for me today, it's only a small one and it's old blood again, just hope SCH is shrinking


----------



## whigfield

My SCH won. :nope:

Some warning signs I had:
- I had bleeding every single day. It used to be just spotting when I wiped, but towards the end it became like a light/medium period in brown.
- On a scan at 11w0d we saw baby healthy and kicking, however, the SCH had lengthened to 4cm (same size as baby) and had crept up from underneath the sac to up and around to one side.
- We used the doppler every single day from 9w1d and got a heartbeat every time. After the gush/cramps, we couldn't get a h/b anymore.
- Just could not shake the feeling that I should be planning for a death and not a live birth. :wacko:

Later that night after the scan, I had extreme cramping and lost a ton of blood. A scan the next day confirmed that the bleed had collapsed the sac under the weight of it and the baby was unable to survive. :cry:

My measurements:
6w0d - 0.95 x 0.75cm or something to that extent
8w2d - 2 x 1.3 x 2.2cm
11w0d (day of death of baby as well as a lovely scan) - 2 x 1.2 x 4.2cm

I was on near complete bed rest the entirety of my pregnancy.

I really hope my experience was a rare one because you hear SO many good stories and they kept me going for the most of my pregnancy. Unfortunately my SCH kept growing and it grew up around the baby instead of staying underneath it (where it was originally).

Best of luck to all you ladies, I have seen so many of you with far bigger SCHs go on to have healthy babies. :flower:


----------



## Vidal0123

I am so sorry for your loss. :hugs:




whigfield said:


> My SCH won. :nope:
> 
> Some warning signs I had:
> - I had bleeding every single day. It used to be just spotting when I wiped, but towards the end it became like a light/medium period in brown.
> - On a scan at 11w0d we saw baby healthy and kicking, however, the SCH had lengthened to 4cm (same size as baby) and had crept up from underneath the sac to up and around to one side.
> - We used the doppler every single day from 9w1d and got a heartbeat every time. After the gush/cramps, we couldn't get a h/b anymore.
> - Just could not shake the feeling that I should be planning for a death and not a live birth. :wacko:
> 
> Later that night after the scan, I had extreme cramping and lost a ton of blood. A scan the next day confirmed that the bleed had collapsed the sac under the weight of it and the baby was unable to survive. :cry:
> 
> My measurements:
> 6w0d - 0.95 x 0.75cm or something to that extent
> 8w2d - 2 x 1.3 x 2.2cm
> 11w0d (day of death of baby as well as a lovely scan) - 2 x 1.2 x 4.2cm
> 
> I was on near complete bed rest the entirety of my pregnancy.
> 
> I really hope my experience was a rare one because you hear SO many good stories and they kept me going for the most of my pregnancy. Unfortunately my SCH kept growing and it grew up around the baby instead of staying underneath it (where it was originally).
> 
> Best of luck to all you ladies, I have seen so many of you with far bigger SCHs go on to have healthy babies. :flower:


----------



## mama d

Hi ladies, I'm new to your thread. I went in today for my first scan and everything looked great. Baby measuring 6w6d with a heart rate of 137bpm. I got dressed and had my appt with doctor. All was great. When I to up to leave I felt a gush of fluid. I checked and it was bright red blood. They had me lay down and did a repeat scan. In 60 minutes a sch had formed. Baby was still doing well but the bleed is large (didn't tell me the size). I am absolutely terrified... I just passed some large clots but have no cramping. Not sure what to do. On bedrest until Wednesday when I go for a new scan. Any advice??


----------



## Rafferty

Whigfield-thank you for sharing these warning signs, though of course there is no way to prevent these things. I'm so sorry and sad to hear this. I hate these SCHs!!! Praying for peace for you.


----------



## hopefully4

hi ladys i was wondering if anyone has experienced this.. my sch moved from the top of my uterus to around the side and pooled up in the bottom of my uterus by the cervix doc said its makign its wayout.. im scared baby willmake its way out with it .. its about 4 cm.. thank you s omuch for any help..


----------



## Cyna99

Whigfield - I am so saddened to hear this. I truly am. It is really an all around depressing situation. My prayers and thoughts are with you.


----------



## Cyna99

hopefully4, nothing to do but wait. But I think it is encouraging that it is below the baby. The real danger is always when it is above the baby, because when it tries to come out it may take the baby with it. I think that is an improvement, don't you think so?


----------



## Cyna99

mama d, my advice is to take it as easy as possible. If you can do bed rest, do it. If you can take progesterone supplements I would take them, or ask for them to be prescribed. On another board, I have read that women have stopped bleeding with progesterone and it started again once they stopped. Incidentally, I have not had any bleeding, and I have been on Endometrin the whole time since I did IUI.


----------



## mama d

Cyna99 said:


> mama d, my advice is to take it as easy as possible. If you can do bed rest, do it. If you can take progesterone supplements I would take them, or ask for them to be prescribed. On another board, I have read that women have stopped bleeding with progesterone and it started again once they stopped. Incidentally, I have not had any bleeding, and I have been on Endometrin the whole time since I did IUI.

Thank you Cyna. I'm already taking progestin so hopefully that will help. And I've hardly moved from the couch all day. The bleeding has almost stopped but I am SO terrified. I've read some positive things though so all I can do is pray until next week. Thanks again!


----------



## hopefully4

Cyna99 said:


> hopefully4, nothing to do but wait. But I think it is encouraging that it is below the baby. The real danger is always when it is above the baby, because when it tries to come out it may take the baby with it. I think that is an improvement, don't you think so?

oh wow i didnt think of that!!1 you really helped me feel so much more optimistic.. i have had a late term loss because of sch but ihave also had a beautiful dd with a sch to :) thats what i need to think about is the postive not the negative.. i really want to announce our pregnancy but i am scared to.. but also scared not to cause i really want to enjoy this pregnancy..


----------



## hopefully4

im having the brown stuff now quite a bit acctually .. and im having weird cramps and pressure down there it feels like ican feel the blood coming through i am terrified im loosing it please tell me this is normal and that yall have felt this to while bleeding?


----------



## bumski

I have felt exactly that on many occasions Hun, I told the nurse as it really scared me, I get a yucky achy pain and feel pressure then bleed brown, it was worse around 7-8 weeks. I still get it on and off now, nurse said it's your uterus trying to get rid of the blood and if it's brown it's old blood. She also said I may have to get used to it as it will happen. Please try not to worry yourself, lie down and it may subside after a bit. X


----------



## hopefully4

thank you so very much for replying!! i was scared i was loosing the baby.. iv just had so many losses and everything was going so good with this one until now... i am trying to stay positive :) so i made my pregnancy announcement today on facebook with a cute little video :)


----------



## bumski

Aww that sounds lovely, me and Dh have decided to make the most of this pregnancy, we have spent the last 5 weeks in absolute bits, terrified of loosing baby, we are now starting to announce too, it just feels so nice to have people congratulate us and talk normally about it without all the worry talk.
We can't change anything that may happen but I am trying my best to enjoy this pregnancy as much as poss!
I think we need this thread to support each other through the hard days we have.
I hope that old blood coming out is the SCH shrinking, don't know how true it is but it stops me stressing a bit when I see it. X


----------



## TeddyBearPug

My FS told me I have a small hematoma at my last ultrasound at 6w. I have been steadily spotting most days since about 4 weeks. He told me not to worry and said no sex, but that's about it. I've given myself a lifting restriction because I've read so much about it. I have my next ultrasound on Friday 12/21. i'm terrified of getting bad news at each ultrasound!


----------



## mama d

TeddyBearPug said:


> My FS told me I have a small hematoma at my last ultrasound at 6w. I have been steadily spotting most days since about 4 weeks. He told me not to worry and said no sex, but that's about it. I've given myself a lifting restriction because I've read so much about it. I have my next ultrasound on Friday 12/21. i'm terrified of getting bad news at each ultrasound!

I'm in the same boat...I'm 7w 2d and diagnosed Thursday with a sch. I bled heavily for a few hours on Thursday and passed a few clots. Then it magically stopped. Now tonight I had another small gush that lasted just a few minutes. I'm constantly on edge and terrified to move a muscle. My doctor ordered bedrest until my follow up scan on Wednesday. So sorry you are going through this too...it's a helpless feeling.


----------



## hopefully4

ok so an update on me.. the other day when i posted about the pressure in my vagina and the horrible cramps.. i wound up loosing gobs of thick blood clots huge!! i was terrified.. got to the ER and baby was looking great! from what i could see on the ultrasound it looked like only a small spot of blood now so i do beleive i bled out the hematoma .. ill find out for sure on wednesday with my recheck ultrasound..


----------



## TeddyBearPug

mama d said:


> TeddyBearPug said:
> 
> 
> My FS told me I have a small hematoma at my last ultrasound at 6w. I have been steadily spotting most days since about 4 weeks. He told me not to worry and said no sex, but that's about it. I've given myself a lifting restriction because I've read so much about it. I have my next ultrasound on Friday 12/21. i'm terrified of getting bad news at each ultrasound!
> 
> I'm in the same boat...I'm 7w 2d and diagnosed Thursday with a sch. I bled heavily for a few hours on Thursday and passed a few clots. Then it magically stopped. Now tonight I had another small gush that lasted just a few minutes. I'm constantly on edge and terrified to move a muscle. My doctor ordered bedrest until my follow up scan on Wednesday. So sorry you are going through this too...it's a helpless feeling.Click to expand...

yes, pregnancy is terrifying enough and then you add extra stress on top of it :dohh: hopefully it improves for us all.



hopefully4 said:


> ok so an update on me.. the other day when i posted about the pressure in my vagina and the horrible cramps.. i wound up loosing gobs of thick blood clots huge!! i was terrified.. got to the ER and baby was looking great! from what i could see on the ultrasound it looked like only a small spot of blood now so i do beleive i bled out the hematoma .. ill find out for sure on wednesday with my recheck ultrasound..

That's great to hear that the baby is looking good! Can't wait to hear how your scan goes on Wednesday!


----------



## TeddyBearPug

I had a red bleed earlier that filled almost half a pad. It has stopped now and i'm barely spotting. I am cramping like crazy in my uterus and my back aches. I'm trying to stay positive but i'm worried because it seems all my breast tenderness is gone! Especially my nipples, its like they were before I got pregnant. Has anyone experienced this?


----------



## bumski

TeddyBearPug said:


> My FS told me I have a small hematoma at my last ultrasound at 6w. I have been steadily spotting most days since about 4 weeks. He told me not to worry and said no sex, but that's about it. I've given myself a lifting restriction because I've read so much about it. I have my next ultrasound on Friday 12/21. i'm terrified of getting bad news at each ultrasound!

I understand you there, I hope the time goes quickly to your next scan, I'm sure you will be ok, x


----------



## bumski

TeddyBearPug said:


> I had a red bleed earlier that filled almost half a pad. It has stopped now and i'm barely spotting. I am cramping like crazy in my uterus and my back aches. I'm trying to stay positive but i'm worried because it seems all my breast tenderness is gone! Especially my nipples, its like they were before I got pregnant. Has anyone experienced this?

I also lost all my symptoms at about 7 weeks, if your very worried I would call them to see if you can get in sooner for a scan, I was told if you have a quick bleed and then it stops (some of mine lasted 5 hours with cramps) then that's ok, it's the bleeds that keep going like a period over a few days I was told are more of a concern. GL x


----------



## bumski

mama d said:


> TeddyBearPug said:
> 
> 
> My FS told me I have a small hematoma at my last ultrasound at 6w. I have been steadily spotting most days since about 4 weeks. He told me not to worry and said no sex, but that's about it. I've given myself a lifting restriction because I've read so much about it. I have my next ultrasound on Friday 12/21. i'm terrified of getting bad news at each ultrasound!
> 
> I'm in the same boat...I'm 7w 2d and diagnosed Thursday with a sch. I bled heavily for a few hours on Thursday and passed a few clots. Then it magically stopped. Now tonight I had another small gush that lasted just a few minutes. I'm constantly on edge and terrified to move a muscle. My doctor ordered bedrest until my follow up scan on Wednesday. So sorry you are going through this too...it's a helpless feeling.Click to expand...

I hope wed comes round quickly for you, your doing the right thing resting though x


----------



## bumski

hopefully4 said:


> ok so an update on me.. the other day when i posted about the pressure in my vagina and the horrible cramps.. i wound up loosing gobs of thick blood clots huge!! i was terrified.. got to the ER and baby was looking great! from what i could see on the ultrasound it looked like only a small spot of blood now so i do beleive i bled out the hematoma .. ill find out for sure on wednesday with my recheck ultrasound..

That's great news that baby is doing well! I'm glad the SCH has shrunk too, fx it's gone at your next scan.
Mine is tomorrow, I'm really anxious now, just praying it's shrunk a bit as they are huge!


----------



## hopefully4

bumski - im praying for you to! i wish this could be over for ll of us!!!
let us know how your us goes tomorrow!!!

teddy bear- my breast tenderness and morning sickness comes and goes alot...

momma d- ;et us know how your scar goes!! 

im doing ok today.. no bleeding since i left the hospital .. i am so ready for a recheck ultrasound at my obs so they can re measure my sch and im praying for a miracle and that it will be gone when i go! ill update after my ultrasound on wednesday :)


----------



## MoBaby

Hey Ladies! Just wanted to post on this thread for advice/comments.

Im 7w2d. At 4w, I spottted and it continued almost daily and 5w4days I had a huge bleed with clots and then u/s and all was fine. Then 6w4d another bleed with clots, not as heavy and scan was fine with HB at 117 and possibly a small bleed near cervix. RE gave me a 5% MC rate at that point. I work in a hospital so I had the us dept scan me today and the baby is perfect and HB fine but it seems like I may have a small SCH. There was a tiny area anterior to the sac and a small area posterior to the sac. I didnt get measurements. I have been spotting brown today (as usual)... Is this probably the cause of all the spotting and bleeding I have had? I know seeing that I will probably bleed again although I am terrified! I have an official scan on wednesday and I hope there is nothing there. I am just wondering if this has been the cause, why hasnt it been seen before? Thanks!


----------



## TeddyBearPug

hopefully4 said:


> bumski - im praying for you to! i wish this could be over for ll of us!!!
> let us know how your us goes tomorrow!!!
> 
> teddy bear- my breast tenderness and morning sickness comes and goes alot...
> 
> momma d- ;et us know how your scar goes!!
> 
> im doing ok today.. no bleeding since i left the hospital .. i am so ready for a recheck ultrasound at my obs so they can re measure my sch and im praying for a miracle and that it will be gone when i go! ill update after my ultrasound on wednesday :)

that is good to hear that the breast tenderness comes and goes. it is really scary after you have had a big bleed, but you girls already know that!

I'm glad your bleeding has stopped. Hopefully your next ultrasound will show a big improvement. keep us posted on how it goes!! :hugs:




MoBaby said:


> Hey Ladies! Just wanted to post on this thread for advice/comments.
> 
> Im 7w2d. At 4w, I spottted and it continued almost daily and 5w4days I had a huge bleed with clots and then u/s and all was fine. Then 6w4d another bleed with clots, not as heavy and scan was fine with HB at 117 and possibly a small bleed near cervix. RE gave me a 5% MC rate at that point. I work in a hospital so I had the us dept scan me today and the baby is perfect and HB fine but it seems like I may have a small SCH. There was a tiny area anterior to the sac and a small area posterior to the sac. I didnt get measurements. I have been spotting brown today (as usual)... Is this probably the cause of all the spotting and bleeding I have had? I know seeing that I will probably bleed again although I am terrified! I have an official scan on wednesday and I hope there is nothing there. I am just wondering if this has been the cause, why hasnt it been seen before? Thanks!

yeah, that is more than likely the reason you are spotting but only your doctor can tell you for sure. that is cool that you can get scans from the ultrasound dept at work! Unfortunately these SCH's can appear out of no where so its possible that it just showed up and it could even be gone by your next ultrasound. Hopefully you will get answers soon. :hugs:

AFM- The FS got me in early this morning. I was expecting the worst but thankfully baby was ok and had heartbeat of 145! we even got to hear the heartbeat! it was beautiful. He said that he could not see the SCH anymore and that more than likely it had all bled out. There wasn't any signs of blood in the uterus. He said not to worry about the loss of breast tenderness because heartbeat was great and there was nothing to worry about at this point. He's letting me keep my regular scheduled appt for Friday as well, so we will get to see LO again. So hopefully I will not be stressing over the holidays.


----------



## MoBaby

sorry about your bleed but glad all is well!

Yes, I have an appt wednesday at 7w4d so hopefully its just transient. But I know that bleeding can happen now that I have seen it so I am for sure on the edge now! 

About breast tenderness: I have had none. I have nausea on/off. Today has been good so I am taking advantage of it and having a really bad (but super tasty) dinner :) Friday is so close! They grow so much in just a few days :)


----------



## mama d

Hey ladies , question for you. Do you notice that your cm is tan tinged for quite awhile after an "episode?" My last red bleed was Saturday and I had brown spotting until yesterday morning. Since then it's been almost normal except for a very light tan tinge to it. I'm not sure whether to be hopeful or worried. I go for my follow up scan tomorrow so that makes me happy/nervous. Just curious what to expect from this cm as I'm still new to the jerk that is a SCH. :(


----------



## TeddyBearPug

mama d said:


> Hey ladies , question for you. Do you notice that your cm is tan tinged for quite awhile after an "episode?" My last red bleed was Saturday and I had brown spotting until yesterday morning. Since then it's been almost normal except for a very light tan tinge to it. I'm not sure whether to be hopeful or worried. I go for my follow up scan tomorrow so that makes me happy/nervous. Just curious what to expect from this cm as I'm still new to the jerk that is a SCH. :(

i'm not really sure. I had the brown spotting first. It think It started out as a tannish cream color though. Good luck on your appt tomorrow!! 

AFM- I went about 24 hours without any spotting. I was thinking it had all passed but now i'm back to brown spotting again. :dohh: I don't understand it since the dr said the hematoma was gone and there wasn't any sign of blood. I have my next appt on Friday so i'm hoping for some answers. It was so relaxing to not see anything on the tp after using the rest room.


----------



## bumski

Brown spotting I wouldn't worry about as it's old blood and not a lot by the sounds of it, hoping this stops for you both though as it's still not nice to see.

Mobaby I'm hoping yours is clearing up hun, let us know how you get on x

Hopefully yours has all gone too hopefully, when will your next scan be? X

Mine was brilliant yesterday, far from over but it's a good start.
Baby is doing great kicking and rolling round, I had two SCHs approx 6cmx3cm now one is tiny, not sure of the size approx 2x2 and the bottom one is mostly clot so I have been signed of from the epu as she is no longer worried, I did end up spending the rest of the day in bed with that horrible ache expecting to bleed but so far nothing!
Think she must have been pushing too hard.
My official scan is jan 7th but I have a private one booked for dec 28th, just want to see baby keep getting bigger now and SCH getting smaller x


----------



## Cyna99

Glad to hear bumski. It is always encouraging to hear good news. It seems the internet only attracts the 5%-10% of cases that are negative. I have my Nuchal Translucency test tomorrow at 11 weeks 2 days. Hopefully there is some good news.


----------



## bumski

gl tomorrow cyna, yeah we could all do with some good news! hope it all goes well for you x


----------



## mama d

Hi all - Had my follow-up scan today. Baby is doing great. The hematoma is still there (you can see it clearly on the zoomed scan pic attached). I'm off of strict bed rest which is nice considering it's the holidays. I go back 1/3 for my next follow-up but the doctor was pleased with baby's progress and the hematoma's progress (apparently it's grayer this time signifying more clotting). Fingers crossed that it has dissolved by my next scan. Although, I'm prepard for another bleed now...I think it's less scary when you understand what it is. But that doesn't make it easier. Anyway, hoping you all are doing well.
 



Attached Files:







photo2.jpg
File size: 40 KB
Views: 9


----------



## MoBaby

Where is the hematoma on the pic?? Is it the black on the left? Hopefully it resolves soon!!

I went today and no sign of SCH on my scan so doc thinks the bleeding is cleared up! He says if it comes back, call and I can get a scan :) next one Dec 31st!! YAY!


----------



## mama d

MoBaby said:


> Where is the hematoma on the pic?? Is it the black on the left? Hopefully it resolves soon!!
> 
> I went today and no sign of SCH on my scan so doc thinks the bleeding is cleared up! He says if it comes back, call and I can get a scan :) next one Dec 31st!! YAY!

Yep - the black stuff to the left of the sac. This particular pic is pretty zoomed so it looks monsterous but on a zoomed out pic it's not so severe. It's not the same size as the sac at least.

Congrats on your scan!!! :happydance: I'm hoping I can say the same thing in a few weeks.


----------



## hopefully4

hi ladys!! hope everyone is doing good! i got some good news today! the sch has shrunk to 2cm!! that is half of what it was! i was hoping it would be gone but the ultrasound lady said this was really good! so i am feeling optimistic! i have been having a hard time getting attached because of all of mylosses.. but today me and baby had such a bonding moment when i said i wish it would move around it would seem so much more real to me and then right when i said that he or she started wiggling on the screen and waved at me !!! omg it was so awesome! its really alive in there!! im in love :):cloud9:


----------



## TeddyBearPug

mama d-that's great news about your coming off bed rest! I hope you have a lovely holiday!




bumski said:


> Mine was brilliant yesterday, far from over but it's a good start.
> Baby is doing great kicking and rolling round, I had two SCHs approx 6cmx3cm now one is tiny, not sure of the size approx 2x2 and the bottom one is mostly clot so I have been signed of from the epu as she is no longer worried, I did end up spending the rest of the day in bed with that horrible ache expecting to bleed but so far nothing!
> Think she must have been pushing too hard.
> My official scan is jan 7th but I have a private one booked for dec 28th, just want to see baby keep getting bigger now and SCH getting smaller x

it sounds like things are progressing nicely! hopefully by your next scan, it will have all cleared up. 



Cyna99 said:


> Glad to hear bumski. It is always encouraging to hear good news. It seems the internet only attracts the 5%-10% of cases that are negative. I have my Nuchal Translucency test tomorrow at 11 weeks 2 days. Hopefully there is some good news.

Good luck with your scan tomorrow!!



hopefully4 said:


> hi ladys!! hope everyone is doing good! i got some good news today! the sch has shrunk to 2cm!! that is half of what it was! i was hoping it would be gone but the ultrasound lady said this was really good! so i am feeling optimistic! i have been having a hard time getting attached because of all of mylosses.. but today me and baby had such a bonding moment when i said i wish it would move around it would seem so much more real to me and then right when i said that he or she started wiggling on the screen and waved at me !!! omg it was so awesome! its really alive in there!! im in love :):cloud9:

That is such a beautiful story! I also have been having a hard time bonding and accepting that this is real. it is a scary time. But it sounds like everyones SCH is clearing up nicely!


----------



## mama d

hopefully4 said:


> hi ladys!! hope everyone is doing good! i got some good news today! the sch has shrunk to 2cm!! that is half of what it was! i was hoping it would be gone but the ultrasound lady said this was really good! so i am feeling optimistic! i have been having a hard time getting attached because of all of mylosses.. but today me and baby had such a bonding moment when i said i wish it would move around it would seem so much more real to me and then right when i said that he or she started wiggling on the screen and waved at me !!! omg it was so awesome! its really alive in there!! im in love :):cloud9:

Awwwww, so fun! Hooray for your sch shrinking! :happydance:


----------



## bumski

Oh it sounds like such great news from everybody! :)

Mobaby I'm so glad they could see no bleed, perhaps anything that was has now gone, I'm over the moon for you x

Mama d, that's good news it's starting to clot, one of mine is and although I ached for a day after my scan iv had no blood follow, I hope it dries up nice and quickly for you x

Hopefully, how lovely you saw baby moving, that was a big moment for me too, you just fall in love right there and then don't you x

Teddy bear, when is your next scan, I see your also a ltttc'er and I think it's hard enough to even believe we are getting our dream, I hope you can start to really enjoy this pregnancy, you deserve it x

Afm, had my mw app today, quite boring but it makes it that bit more official! I have been told though because I'm rhesus neg if I bleed after I reach 12 weeks I will have to call them immediately for an anti d injection.

Hope everyone else is doing well x


----------



## Rafferty

I have great news too! My large bleed shrunk in half! And my second bleed was a misdiagnosis. However the proper diagnosis is that i have complete placenta previa...so that sucks but at least i won't have to worry about that till 3rd tri.


----------



## Cyna99

More great news! So we did our Nuchal Translucency Test this morning. Baby is on target measuring 11 weeks 2 days (where it should be based on prior scans). Heartbeat was 170 bpm. The Nuchal Test was normal. The hematoma has shrunk! From 2.4 cm x 1.7 cm down to 1.6cm x 0.6cm. Doctor said that was excellent progress and should resolve soon. I go back in 4 weeks to see where we are at. Overall very, very happy and relieved.


----------



## hopefully4

wow this is so great alll of the good news!! i hope it keeps on coming!!!


----------



## bumski

Wow congratulations raferty and cyna! What a positive couple of days on here. Let's hope we can all relax and have a wonderful stress free Christmas! These are some very determined babies we have in here, x


----------



## mama d

Awesome news, ladies! Pass some of that good luck around! ;)


----------



## Angelmarie

So looks like I will be joining this thread again. I was one if the first on here when the thread started back in 2009 and now I've been officially diagnosed with a sch as of today. It measures 5cm and they have said they think it is caused by a second baby failing to implant properly. 

I have a rescan next week to check on it. Just a waiting game... I have bled badly in all of my pregnancies so I'm dreading it happening. 

Hi MamaD- fellow August Beach Bump! :winkwink:


----------



## mama d

Angelmarie said:


> So looks like I will be joining this thread again. I was one if the first on here when the thread started back in 2009 and now I've been officially diagnosed with a sch as of today. It measures 5cm and they have said they think it is caused by a second baby failing to implant properly.
> 
> I have a rescan next week to check on it. Just a waiting game... I have bled badly in all of my pregnancies so I'm dreading it happening.
> 
> Hi MamaD- fellow August Beach Bump! :winkwink:

I wish we were meeting again under different circumstances... ;).


----------



## hopefully4

how is everyone doing??? im doing good just still sitting here worried i will miscarry every second... lol i dont know why i do that to myself! hopefully at my 12 week scan it will be cleared up.. :) hope eeryone has happy holidays!!


----------



## mama d

hopefully4 said:


> how is everyone doing??? im doing good just still sitting here worried i will miscarry every second... lol i dont know why i do that to myself! hopefully at my 12 week scan it will be cleared up.. :) hope eeryone has happy holidays!!

I know exactly how you feel. I've been spot-free for almost a week and woke this morning to some light brown stringy stuff in my cm. I seriously can't take the not knowing. What a great Xmas present... All we can do is think positive and pray. I hope you all are able to enjoy this holiday!


----------



## hopefully4

hopefully the spotting will stop! try to have a merry Christmas!!!!! happy holidays everyone!! im so thankful that we all still have our little beans this christmas!!!!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Hello ladies, I see some familiar ladies from my August thread. (mama d and angelmarie!)

I went to the ER on saturday because of cramping and the ultrasound showed a small hematoma. I haven't had any spotting, just cramping. The doctor said it was small but I was put on moderate bed rest because of it. I am scared it will get bigger. I was wondering if it's dangerous even though I have not had any bleeding or spotting at all?


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Hello ladies, I hope you don't mind if I join. I went in for my 10 week u/s and I was told I have an SCH they didn't tell me the size they put me on bed rest and I need to go back in two weeks and hopefully it will be smaller. The twins are doing well. Has anyone tried bed rest and had a successful pregnancy?


----------



## bumski

Hi happybunny, sorry you have to deal with this. I was on bedrest from approx 5-8 weeks as I had two huge bleeds, they didn't shrink in this time but it did help with the bleeding a lot, at 8 weeks I was told to stop bedrest as it may cause blood clots but I didn't feel completely comfortable doing this, since then I have took it very easy, resting a lot but iv been up and about more. My scan today shown my bleeds are about 1cm each now!
It has been so scary as iv bled so much but baby is doing fantastic!
Fx it will clear up quickly for you all


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Thanks Bumski! I'm glad your baby is doing well. I haven't had any bleeding so I hope my body absorbs it. The nurse said if it gets smaller then I'll go back to normal routine if not then I'll stay on bed rest. I'm glad I found this forum.


----------



## A3my

Hello :flower: I've been pointed in the direction of this thread and wandered if I could join you, I'm due in August. I had heavy bleeding and severe cramps before Christmas and an emergency scan yesterday. They said I was about 6 weeks (I thought I was 8) and diagnosed 2 SCH's. I was told to take it easy but I'm a single mum and FOB lives 75 miles away :cry: I had bad pain today. It's very scary so I'm glad I found this thread. I have another scan
In 12 days x


----------



## Cyna99

Did they find a strong heartbeat?


----------



## A3my

Cyna99 said:


> Did they find a strong heartbeat?

There was a Definate heartbeat, she didn't count it but looked quite fast. I'm hoping it's a good sign x


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

A3my, I was diagnosed with one. I've had some cramping and they have me on strict bed rest. I'm glad they found a heartbeat and I've read the heartbeat is pretty fast in the beginning. Good luck I hope the pain goes away.


----------



## mama d

Hey ladies! Just an update. I had my 3rd ultrasound on Thursday. Baby still looks great but the hematoma has grown. It doesn't appear as black as before which made my doc happy because it's clotting. We won't scan again until 18 weeks unless I have issues. I'm just happy baby is oblivious to it all. Hope you're all doing well! Happy new year!


----------



## bumski

Hi everyone, hope your all ok. Who is still on bedrest?
Great news mama d about your bleed starting to clot, mine have shrunk loads last time I went but they are still there, I'm now carrying on more or less as normal but no lifting or exercise.


----------



## A3my

Mama d - that's great news about the clotting and happy baby :hugs: 
Bumski - congrats on yours shrinking :flower:

I have to wait until Thursday for my next scan. I haven't had the chance to rest and I'm getting ALOT of pain and bleeding a little every day. I'm so worried :cry:


----------



## bumski

A3my, i hope its just bleeding out for you, when i stopped bedrest i started aching all the time and bleeding brown every day, but turns out it was bleeding out, gl on thurs x


----------



## A3my

It's been pinkish blood but now it's gone red and had little clots in. I'm so worried :cry:


----------



## bumski

Hopefully it will have shrunk for you Hun, it's so hard waiting from one scan to the next, iv got hold of a Doppler off my brother, it's old but helps put my mind at rest a little. I hope thurs comes round quickly for you.
Iv had a few bleeds with rather large clots, I was only 6 weeks so was sure it was over but baby was still there. Keep positive if you can x


----------



## A3my

Thankyou so much for your reassurance bumski, it means a lot. I think I'm about 8 weeks. It doesn't help that I have no ms symptoms etc.
My last pregnancy was hard, my son had a large NT measurement. I used a Doppler with him and it gave me lots of comfort xx


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Mama d I'm glad the baby is doing well. I'm sorry the hematoma has grown.

A3my I'm sorry about the bleeding hopefully everything will be fine. I have a scan on Thursday too.

Bumski I'm still on bed rest. My u/s is Thursday and I really hope I can go back to regular activities. Bed rest is awful but I'm willing to do whatever I have to.


----------



## bumski

Hoping both your scans go well on thurs! It would be nice for you both to relax and enjoy it more now, not long to go, although waiting for scans seems to slow time down.
I had my official hospital scan today and she couldn't find anymore bleed! I'm gobsmacked as I originally had 2 measuring 6cmx4cm each!
Miracles do happen!
She measured baby at 2 days behind but she was being very quick and to me it didn't look like she measured as good as she could so I'm ok with that.
Baby looks like a proper little person now, I could see it's lips, fingers, toes and it was having a wriggle again :)


----------



## A3my

*happybunny* - fingers crossed for thurs :hugs:

*bumski* - that's fantastic news!! :hugs:

Well I ended up having an emergency scan today due to the bleeding. Baby had grown but the sac is really small which is a worry - a new worry!! My haematomas had also both resolved do I don't know where the bleeding is coming from. I have another scan next Friday x


----------



## hopefully4

im sorry for everyone havng problems :( im sorrry its been so long since i have posted.. i hve a scan on the 14th .. ill be sure to update everyone! as of righ tnow i still havent had any spottin :)


----------



## bumski

A3my that's great news about baby's growth and the SCH disappearing! Did they tell you anything about the sac being small? Iv heard women mention this before but don't know much about it x

Hopefully, I'm glad you have had no more bleeding! That's brilliant, must be helping you relax a little more, fx it stays away from now on x


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Bumski I'm glad they are gone. Now you can enjoy your pregnancy. How exciting it must be to be able to see your baby.

A3my I'm glad yours has resolved as well. Did they tell you why the sac is smaller? I hope the bleeding stops soon.


----------



## scottiejunior

I just wanted to let lots of worried ladies know that I had sch and I now have a healthy 6 month old! 

Stay positive ladies


----------



## A3my

*Bumski * and *happy bunny* - I stupidly googled a small sac and it doesn't look good! I'm still bleeding like I have a period :-( just trying to take things day by day x


----------



## mama d

A3my said:


> *Bumski * and *happy bunny* - I stupidly googled a small sac and it doesn't look good! I'm still bleeding like I have a period :-( just trying to take things day by day x

Keep thinking positive, A3my. :hugs:


----------



## JessyG

Hello sorry to gate crash but I posted something similar yesterday. I had a little bleeding and so went for an early scan yesterday. Although baby was measuring exactly 6 + 5 and had a heartbeat they saw what they described as a bruise under the yolk sac. Am i right in thinking that is a SCH? She didnt seem too concerned and that was about it. I have taken the rest of the week off work to rest as she didnt really say anything about that eithet? Should i be resting and is there anything else i should know. I think i was just so relieved to see baby ok that i didnt ask all the necessary questions doh. 

Thanks!


----------



## JessyG

I ended up calling the EPU for more information as it was bothering me. She said that the hematoma was small and inferior to the gestational sac? and that bed rest wouldnt really make any difference? Even still I think will definitely take it easy for the next few weeks. Anyone else in the same situation?


----------



## bumski

Yeah I agree, they told me to not bother resting but I did anyway and it def slowed down the bleeding and aching so I think it's worth it if you can, I'm back to normal now but I don't think it will make anything worse to rest as much as poss. Gl to you x


----------



## bumski

A3my, I had to force myself to stay away from google, it's full of bad stories and outcomes, but def not all true hun.
I wouldn't worry unless your told to, it may just resolve it's self over the next few weeks, sacs grow and even more so when baby does so please try not to over stress yourself. Xx


----------



## JessyG

Yeah I have taken the week off work and plan to just chill. When i found out i was pregnant i booked a private scan for end of jan as i didnt think i could wait until mid feb for my 12 week scan! I will keep that appointment and am jusy going to pray that it disappears by then or has gotten smaller at least. Gl to all the ladies going through this.


----------



## charliesmom

JessyG said:


> I ended up calling the EPU for more information as it was bothering me. She said that the hematoma was small and inferior to the gestational sac? and that bed rest wouldnt really make any difference? Even still I think will definitely take it easy for the next few weeks. Anyone else in the same situation?

I wouldn't worry too much. you have a much better chance at the clot being absorbed back in a few weeks since they said "small". bed rest wouldn't make any difference. just don't do any high impact sports.

I had a large clot at 6 weeks and it didn't go away - kept growing or stayed the same and eventually broke my waters at 15 weeks.


----------



## mama d

Had a rusty red bleed today. Scared the crap outta me but seems to have stopped. Waiting on a call back from the doc now. Frustrating!!!


----------



## mama d

Update: went for a scan and baby is good. The hematoma looks about the same (ugh). I really wish this would just go away. These scares are exhausting. Hoping you ladies are having better luck than I am.


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Hi ladies, I had my scan today. The SCH is smaller now its 2.77 X .089 which they said it was good but I still have to be on bed rest and they hope it will disappear. The babies are fine both measuring at 12 weeks. I haven't had any bleeding and I'm very thankful.


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Mama d I hope it disappears soon. I'm sorry about the bleeding.


A3my I agree with bumski stay away from google. I know is hard but try not to stress on it.


----------



## JessyG

bumski said:


> Yeah I agree, they told me to not bother resting but I did anyway and it def slowed down the bleeding and aching so I think it's worth it if you can, I'm back to normal now but I don't think it will make anything worse to rest as much as poss. Gl to you x

How long did it take for yours to resolve if you dont mind me asking. I hope I am not doing any damage by resting but I havent had any red blood or cramping since tuesday just some brown now and again so I am taking that as a good sign?


----------



## mama d

My doctor put me back on bedrest. I'm actually glad because at least then I feel like I'm doing something proactive to stop this thing. But at the same time, bedrest is SO incredibly boring. YAWN!

Hope you're all feeling well today.


----------



## bumski

I had my first BIG bleeds at 5+2 and 6 weeks, (full flow with clots and cramping) the sac was only attached by 1/3rd so it was very scary, I started strict bed rest. By 8 weeks the bleed looked the same size on the scan but had started to clot, the dr told me to stop bedrest at this point. I started to move around a little at home and had a lot of small bleeds but no where near the size of the first ones.
Every time I ached or bled I would get back in bed until the next day though.
At 10 weeks my bleed had started to shrink and the sac looked re attached all around so I was up and about more, back to shopping etc but I never carried anything or did anything very physical.
By 12 weeks the bleed was smaller still and all aching and bleeding had stopped ( the last two weeks of bleeding was brown blood almost every day)
And at my last scan at 13+5 the sonographer couldn't see it at all!
I'm not 100% sure it's all def gone or not but I don't really ache at all now and havnt bled at all since 10+ weeks!
It's been the scariest thing ever and I feel for anyone going through this, iv not been able to get excited and was scared to feel attached to baby but I kept hanging onto the thought that more often than not these bleeds do sort themselves out and I knew the further I got the better. Each scan was nerve wracking but I knew baby was still in there, they are strong little things.
Keep us updated and just stay as positive as you can. My dr told me that sometimes pregnant women just have to accept they bleed, it's the scariest thing ever to see blood but it can be the SCH bleeding out and resolving too. Gl to you xx


----------



## JessyG

Oh my goodness, you are so brave. I almost had a stroke when I saw red and even then it was dark and short lived. Its been brown for the last 3 days and I just pray bubs is ok. The wait is horrific and my OH doesnt really understand cause the nurse didnt appear too worried. I wouldnt say i have been on strict bed rest but i have only really moved from couch to bed all week. The cramps mostly stopped when the bleeding started? Odd? But i get the odd twinge now which always makes me think its starting all over again. My next scan is a private one a week on monday as the nurse did not schedule me in for a check up. 

I hope the rest of your pregnancy is healthy and happy. I am so terrified and just trying to take one day at a time.


----------



## bumski

Thankyou jessy!
It is really scary, any amount of blood. It's a great sign that the nurse wasn't too concerned. I hope it clears up really quickly for you and that your private scan comes round quickly too! X


----------



## JessyG

Me too. Do you have another scan booked? I just wish I could stop worrying. My mum is the only other person who knows and she just keeps saying everything will be fine and shes so excited! Makes me more nervous. I am surprised the nurse didnt want to see me in a couple of weeks to check. Just said call us if the bleeding continues or gets worse. Is that normal?


----------



## bumski

They kept me on at the EPU when my bleeds looked huge but at my 10+ scan when they had shrunk she discharged me and told me to contact them if I have another big bleed or get too concerned.
I have another private scan booked on 26th Jan to find out the sex but apart from that it's just the standard 20 week scan, going to really miss seeing baby as iv had about 8 scans so far lol. If you get too worried though just ring them up, I was always on the phone crying to them and they would re scan me to put my mind at rest. X


----------



## JessyG

Ok so realistically they should have kept me on if it was a big bleed. The sonographer i had was rubbish, she just said hematoma noted inferior to gestation sac but no size. The nurse took this to mean that it was small however technically I dont know for sure. I plan to go to the doctor tomorrow and ask them to sign me off for another week as cant face working with this hanging over me.


----------



## bumski

I don't blame you Hun, do whatever feels right for you, you can also ask your dr to refer you for another scan I think, worth an ask if your worried. Just tell them your still bleeding and having pains and it's stressing you out so you need to know exactly what's going on, it's your baby Hun and if it's causing you worry I would get back in atleast to put your mind at rest. X


----------



## JessyG

What a horrible afternoon! I went to my doctor for a sick line for this week until my scan next monday. I explained my situation with the hematoma and the doctor went on to say there is a high chance i will lose my baby but that its not the end of the world, i am still young and that if i got pregnant quickly this time i should again. I burst into tears thinking just cause i am young and this is my first pregnancy doesnt mean i dont want this as much as everyone else. I have wanted to be a mother my whole life! I was so upset i called the epu and she was very angry at the doctor cause she doesnt feel my case is serious enough at this time to see me again (unless the bleeding starts again).

I am still in pieces and cant quite get my head around what i have been told.

Thanks for reading ladies


----------



## bumski

That's well out of order! I can't believe how some Drs are!
Do you have a private scan booked so you can focus on that? X


----------



## mama d

JessyG said:


> What a horrible afternoon! I went to my doctor for a sick line for this week until my scan next monday. I explained my situation with the hematoma and the doctor went on to say there is a high chance i will lose my baby but that its not the end of the world, i am still young and that if i got pregnant quickly this time i should again. I burst into tears thinking just cause i am young and this is my first pregnancy doesnt mean i dont want this as much as everyone else. I have wanted to be a mother my whole life! I was so upset i called the epu and she was very angry at the doctor cause she doesnt feel my case is serious enough at this time to see me again (unless the bleeding starts again).
> 
> I am still in pieces and cant quite get my head around what i have been told.
> 
> Thanks for reading ladies

I am disgusted that a doctor would even say such a thing!! For what it's worth, far more SCHs heal than don't. There's a much better chance of a positive outcome in the long run. I am so sorry you had to deal with someone so insensitive. Just remain positive and take care of yourself.


----------



## JessyG

Yeah its a private one next monday. Just been a bad day all around. My mum is furious she is threatening to complain. To top off a horrible day my OH is driving me crazy seems to care more about his computer game than me. Argh you wouldnt believe he is 26. Trying to stay calm though. Nice to vent!


----------



## JessyG

Thanks guys i am crying while reading them but in a good way. Haha


----------



## bumski

Some blokes just don't get it like we do I think, that's why it's nice to come on here and vent lol. Hope your scan comes round quick jessy x
Mama how are you feeling? X

Iv had another very small bleed this morning, only when I wiped though. Had a scan and they can't see where it's come from, it's been 4 weeks since the last so I was shocked to see it. Baby is still doing really well though, x


----------



## JessyG

That's brilliant that baby is ok. Our bodies do some funny things.


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Jessy I cannot believe your dr would say something like that. Just because you are young it doesn't mean you should be treated any different. I'm sorry you are going through this. I would complaint. I really hope your next scan goes well and the bleeding stops.

Bumski I'm glad the baby is doing well.


----------



## bumski

Thanks happybunny! How are you doing?


----------



## hopefully4

hi ladys!! hope everyone is well!! welli get to be a success story today :) my sch is officially gone and my baby looks great :) https://postimage.org/image/r5pqzua35/just a refresher.. my sch was 4cm i lost a huge clot then it was 2cm.. the last of it has now resolved :) i had this in two previous pregnancys one that was fine and i had a little girl and another where i lost my baby ( buti also had a sac tear in that pregnancy to) and this little one that seems to be doing great :) i pray that everyones sch leave soon!!!!!


----------



## hopefully4

i will still check in with everyone :)


----------



## JessyG

Thats brilliant! You give me hope!


----------



## bumski

hopefully4 said:


> hi ladys!! hope everyone is well!! welli get to be a success story today :) my sch is officially gone and my baby looks great :) https://postimage.org/image/r5pqzua35/just a refresher.. my sch was 4cm i lost a huge clot then it was 2cm.. the last of it has now resolved :) i had this in two previous pregnancys one that was fine and i had a little girl and another where i lost my baby ( buti also had a sac tear in that pregnancy to) and this little one that seems to be doing great :) i pray that everyones sch leave soon!!!!!

Oh I'm so glad it has cleared! Time to enjoy it now Hun


----------



## TeddyBearPug

I think I might be joining you ladies again. My last SCH was all cleared up a few weeks ago and I have been doing well. Early this morning I started bright red bleeding that has come and go twice. Right now i'm barely spotting but having some light cramps. I of course am freaking out and hoping that all stays well so that I can avoid the ER and see my regular oB on Monday. I'm hoping I have a SCH and that's all it is.


----------



## JessyG

Hi ladies thought I would give you an update. Went for my private scan today and baby was wriggling about measuring 8 + 4. Heartbeat was strong but my bleed was still there. The sonographer did not seem concerned and said it will reabsorb. That was my 3rd US and i am less than 9 weeks is that safe. I will have another one at 12 weeks too? Thanks


----------



## CherHope

Hi everyone. I hope it's ok if I join this forum for support? I was diagnosed with SCH 2 weeks ago today. I had bleeding and went to the Er. After 8.5 hours there an ultrasound showed twins and a 1.1 X0.4 X 1.2 SCH. Sadly this is the second pregnancy in which I have had a SCH. My 'RE is much more positive about the outcome of this pregnancy because the SCH is much smaller. I had 6 week ultrasound last week and babies are good but the SCH is still there but it is the same size. My next ultrasound is tomorrow and I'm scared to death that I''ll be told there'll be something wrong with the babies. This is very nervewracking.
JessyG -i've been told by my RE that weekky ultrasounds inthe 1sr trimester are safe. He said there is no data that states frequent ultrasounds are unsafe. At the fertility clinic I go to,all women have weekly ultrasounds starting at 6 weeks until the 12th week.


----------



## JessyG

Thank you cherhope. That puts my mind at ease a little. Its a shame the sonographer didnt do my last scan cause she would have been able to tell me if it had shrunk at all. Sounds like that one is pretty small so it should just reabsorb. How large was it in your previous pregnancy if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## CherHope

The RE didn't tell me how big the SCH was in the last pregnancy. I never thought to ask either in the last pregnancy. I had huge amount of bleeding though for 2 weeks. During one bleed my DH said that he thought I was bleeding to death from the amount I lost so I think it was huge. I asked the RE last week how big it was in the last pregnancy but he couldn't find the info in my file (it's a large file because we've been trying for 5 years to have kids)


----------



## JessyG

That would have been terrifying. I hope everything resolves itself quickly this time. Nobody seems too concerned about mine but somehow that makes me really nervous? I just gotta wait for my 12 week scan now. Good luck for tomorrow. Let us know how you get on?


----------



## CherHope

My RE isn't too concerned about mine this time because it's small. Take it as a positive sign that the medical field isn't too concerned. That must mean the SCH is small. Also I've read that onky 1-3% of sch cause miscarriages so the odds are in our favour. I've also learned over the years that I have to self-advocatd to get the specialists concerned about my situation.


----------



## hopefully4

im reading through everyones posts.. i just want to say stay positive.. keep them positive vibes going and know that sch are very common and its really rare to loose a baby due to a sch.. stay strong ladys!!! let the baby(s) feel all of that mommy love!!!


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

bumski said:


> Thanks happybunny! How are you doing?

I'm doing good. Had two episodes of bleeding but it was all brown. I have my u/s tomorrow and I hope they let me return to work.


----------



## curiouser5

Hello ladies, 
I suffered from an SCH with constant bleeding from week 11-16 of my pregnancy, & was initially told that I was probably losing my baby, it was stressfull to say the least. I decided early on though that no matter what anyone was saying I HAD TO believe my baby would be strong enough to get through this because I was this child's mother, and if I didn't believe in his strength then who would? While this child was still inside me it was my responsibility to be as strong as I could for both of us and have faith that my baby was a fighter. I found out at 36weeks that I had gestational diabetes that hadn't been detected at my initial glucose test, & as my first baby had shoulder dystocia (she was only 3.6kg) I would have to have a c-section this time.

On September 3,2012, my gorgeous (11lbs!) baby boy had finally arrived safe in my arms at 39weeks, and I knew at that moment I was the luckiest person in the world! Today he is a thriving, strong & happy 4 1/2 month old :) I know not everyone with SCH has a happy outcome, and I am so so sorry to all who have lost a baby due to SCH. I just wanted to share my story and maybe give some of you a little hope. I am FOREVER grateful to have my beautiful little boy :)


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Curiouser thanks for sharing your story with us.


----------



## bumski

Thanks for sharing your story curiouser, it's lovely to hear positive stories when going through it x
I had a private scan 2 days ago and still no sign of the SCH! :) I also found out I'm having a little girl :)))) I'm over the moon! It's made it all worth while, how is everyone else doing? X


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Bumski congratulations! A baby girl! That's so exciting!

I'm still on bed rest but we found out the sex. We are having :oneofeach:! We are so excited!


----------



## bumski

Oh wow happy bunny that's amazing! You must be over the moon! Iv started to let myself look at baby things now, it's so exciting knowing :)
I hope it's not too long for you now on bedrest, I know how boring it gets. When will your next scan be now? X


----------



## stardust1976

I hope you don't mind me gatecrashing in here, but I am stressing out of my mind and this seems like the place to air it all out and get some support!
My story so far:

Two miscarriages last year back to back in March and June, the second one was tested and found to have Trisomy 14, my husband and I were tested and both were clear of being carriers. (Testing was because I have 4 children from my previous marriage with no issues, so they were concerned at 2 in a row).
This time was a bit of a surprise - we were not overly trying, but not preventing, so happy when we got the news that we were pregnant! Had severe back pain so went to the ER thinking I might possibly be, and worried it would be another ectopic. They did bloods, realised I WAS pg, then monitored with bloods and US for two weeks or so. All seemed great after that except for the really really bad MS. I couldn't function it was so bad and I'd never had it like that before. My doc put me on Maxolon which helped a little but still not great. Then on Christmas Eve, I had some very very very tiny brown spotting, and again on Christmas Day. My MS and all other symptoms had completely disappeared overnight as well. I waited a few days, but once the backache came, I went to the ER on the Thursday after Christmas, convinced it was another MMC. (I should add, we had an US on the 21st Dec that looked great, so I had no reason to worry so much!)
So they booked an US for the next day, and said they would call with the results. US next morning looked great to us, baby bouncing around, all looked great. ER doc rang that afternoon saying that there were issues they wanted to follow up and I might need to be referred to the Royal Womens for further testing. Upon pressing her, she told me that the 'issues' were the yolk sac being too large (6.9mm), and 'other things' and that the OB would discuss further on the Monday morning!!
Spent the weekend googling (bad!) found out enlarged yolk sac usually means inevitable MC, or chromosome problems (we have had both before so were devastated!)
Come Monday morning, OB is not overly concerned, says yes yolk sac is too big but might be fine just make sure I have first tri screening at 12 weeks. 
11 weeks we are driving across Australia to move from one side to the other quite literally, so he says wear support stockings, take regular breaks, all will be fine. Make an appt over here in Perth for the day after we arrive. 
Night before we leave - some minor spotting brown, bit more than last time, but not much and has resolved by the time we drive out. 

After a few hours of driving, we are about to stop at border stop between Victoria and South Australia, I have a bit of backache but nothing bad. it's 40degrees Celcius outside (over 100F). We have 4 kids in car, two dogs in trailer and they all want out and lunch. I get up out of the drivers seat and at the same time as I realise I am wet through and realise it's blood all over me, my husband looks at the car seat and it's covered in blood. We kind of usher kids away with the dogs (eldest is 15 so it wasn't as bad as it could've been!), and as I go to move to walk to the toilets, I feel something come out of me. Something big. I'm holding it in between my legs, blood is literally running out of me. So much blood. We are convinced it is the baby because of everything that had happened up to this point. We are traumatised and concerned at the amount of blood, we 'deal with it' for over an hour, then decide we know what to look for in terms of blood loss from the previous MC's, we are literally in the middle of nowhere so we'll keep going until our night stop. Stopped to use the bathroom about an hour later and there was SO MUCH BLOOD. Then about another hour later when we got to our overnight destination, still so much blood. Within another hour though, bleeding stopped. So we cried and cried and cried thinking it was all over, and just got on with the rest of the cross country drive. It took us 4 days to get here. On the Wednesday we had our appointment, the 16th of Jan I think, and we get an US the same day to check that everything came out, and to our complete surprise there is our baby happily swimming around, AND they put my dates forward because it measures 13 weeks not 12. 
We are in total shock. ABSOLUTE shock. 
So they do the NT scan at the same time, we see our doc who orders the bloods the next day, see a specialist at the local hospital a week later who does another US because I am still bleeding, and there is the baby, bouncing (I swear he/she waved at me!). She says she can see a small bleed behind the placenta which is anterior. But it should be fine, discharges me from their clinic. My normal doc refers me to an OB, (appt not till about 21weeks), arranges my 19 week US, gives us our NT screening results - LOW RISK!!!, and puts me on 'light duties'. Slow walking is fine, but no lifting, pushing, pulling, straining etc....and tells me I might bleed for the whole pregnancy, but only to stress if there is pain involved. (there was never ANY pain at all!)

So now I am stressed beyond all belief, cannot believe we are almost 15 weeks, and cry a lot. Everytime there is a bit more blood I worry and wonder if I should go to ER, but it settles quickly, and it's always brown. 

How do people get through this emotional rollercoaster? 

Sorry for the extra long post, I just needed to get it all out to people who might understand the stress. 

Thanks for listening (reading).


----------



## stardust1976

I forgot to add, in my ginormous post, that the 'thing' that came out of me was as big as my hand. The doc told me after it was a blood clot, but it was so massive we were convinced it was the baby and the placenta all at once. But in both US two weeks before it had not been seen at all, which seems really weird to me that something so large can go un-noticed.


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Stardust big :hugs: to you. You have been through so much. Your baby is so strong and I'm so glad everything is well. I know is not easy to say but you gotta be strong for your baby. I know there are a lot of people who bleed/spot through their whole pregnancy and they have perfectly good babies. I hope the bleeding goes away and you can enjoy your pregnancy.


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

bumski said:


> Oh wow happy bunny that's amazing! You must be over the moon! Iv started to let myself look at baby things now, it's so exciting knowing :)
> I hope it's not too long for you now on bedrest, I know how boring it gets. When will your next scan be now? X

We are extremely excited! My next scan is feb 7th. I hope the SCH is gone by then.


----------



## JessyG

Jeez what a scare that would be! I cant even imagine what you must have been feeling. I am back off work having only been back for 4 days due to some more brown spotting. Its not alof but i want to be careful and just rest until it goes away (hoping it does just go away). My next scan is my NT scan two weeks on wed which i am already scared about! Hope you are all doing ok and that is super exciting happybunny, one of each! X


----------



## bumski

Stardust that sounds absolutely awful! I had a few really big bleeds with clots but once it turned brown it began to settle so hopefully you are over the worst now and you have bled most of it out, 15 weeks is a great place to be at as your baby is getting bigger and stronger every day, try and get as much rest as you can, even bedrest if poss until the bleeding atleast stops, some people canspend months on bedrest I did a few weeks. It sounds like you have a strong baby in there, it is so so so scary to go through but things turn out good more often than not. Lots of luck to you, I hope it all calms down quickly for you x
Happybunny I bet you can't wait until your next scan! Hoping it's all cleared for you x
Jessy I don't blame you for taking time off again, it's just not worth putting yourself through the stress, I hope the next two weeks goes by quickly for you x


----------



## stardust1976

Thanks everyone,

I've had no bleeding for 24 hours now, which is the longest since January 11th. So fingers crossed that it is all done for me. It's so nice to hear how other people are doing with this. It's so easy to take getting pregnant, being pregnant and having a baby for granted, yet when you are on the other side and it's not easy to get pregnant or stay pregnant, everything kind of feels like a milestone! 

Happybunny, I think we may be due at the same time? They keep changing my date, but it's sitting at July 24th now, although I've always gone early so I am thinking very late June. :)
Here's to a healthy and relatively stress free 5, 6 or 7 months for us all!


----------



## shellyinstl

Hi Ladies, I was hoping to join your group and get some advice. I started bleeding on the 18th after coughing hard ( had a cough for about 2 weeks). It was a very heavy bleed (sorry tmi) had to throw away my shoes it was so heavy. After going to the e.r. and following up with my OB it was determined I had ruptured a blood vessel. No bleeding since except for old brown blood. this morning I woke up to more blood. Went back to the doctor and now he says I have a hematoma. I could see that something did not look right on the ultrasound. I am so scared. We did 3 rounds of ivf with no baby and then found out we are pregnant on our own. Oh and by the way I am 13 weeks today.


----------



## stardust1976

shellyinstl said:


> Hi Ladies, I was hoping to join your group and get some advice. I started bleeding on the 18th after coughing hard ( had a cough for about 2 weeks). It was a very heavy bleed (sorry tmi) had to throw away my shoes it was so heavy. After going to the e.r. and following up with my OB it was determined I had ruptured a blood vessel. No bleeding since except for old brown blood. this morning I woke up to more blood. Went back to the doctor and now he says I have a hematoma. I could see that something did not look right on the ultrasound. I am so scared. We did 3 rounds of ivf with no baby and then found out we are pregnant on our own. Oh and by the way I am 13 weeks today.

My doc had initially said a ruptured blood vessel as well. Something about the placenta burrowing too deep? It is very very scary, but my doc says that the odds of delivering a perfectly healthy baby are very good. So that's what I'm holding on to. The specialist I saw said that at least 80% of these go on to have no issues, my doctor keeps telling me that despite the bleeding he does not believe it will cause a miscarriage. 

I think that because the baby managed to hang in there so to speak during such a large bleed that the odds are pretty good that any more bleeding isn't going to disrupt his or her position. I think the bigger risk factor comes from the placenta separating from the uterine wall later on? 

In my case, my doctors bigger concern is being too low in iron from all the bleeding. I keep getting lightheaded and needing to lay down all the time because I don't have enough iron in my blood, so I'm on supplements twice a day. 

I am hanging on very tightly to what I've been told to do - light activity only, no pushing, pulling, lifting, straining, stretching, or anything like that, and I definitely think hearing from other women in the same boat helps a lot. It's nice to talk to people who are going through the same thing. 

We can all tell each other to hang in there together!

I think yours sounds similar to my story and you should just take it very easy and give yourself comfort that if your baby can hang on during all of that, he or she is a fighter and can hang on longer!


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Shelly I'm sorry you are going through this. My babies are IVF babies and it was hard to get pregnant but now it's even harder having to deal with hematoma. I hope your bleeding stops and you can enjoy your pregnancy. The dr said the only way to get rid of it is bed rest. Stay positive and get plenty of rest.


----------



## shellyinstl

Thank you both, I am trying to have faith in my dr. He said in his 20 years he has only seen 1 hematoma lead to miscarriage. Are you having cramping also? I was not really having any pain, but since the pelvic and u/s I am cramping. It was heartbreaking to go threw all the ivf and not have a baby, now to think about losing our miracle is almost more than I can bare. Stardust- My dr. did say something about the hematoma being caused by implantation, but it makes more since to me that it was caused from the ruptured vessel because, when I had ultrasound on the 18th there was no hematoma. If it was from implantation don't you think it would have shown up sooner?


----------



## stardust1976

shellyinstl said:


> Thank you both, I am trying to have faith in my dr. He said in his 20 years he has only seen 1 hematoma lead to miscarriage. Are you having cramping also? I was not really having any pain, but since the pelvic and u/s I am cramping. It was heartbreaking to go threw all the ivf and not have a baby, now to think about losing our miracle is almost more than I can bare. Stardust- My dr. did say something about the hematoma being caused by implantation, but it makes more since to me that it was caused from the ruptured vessel because, when I had ultrasound on the 18th there was no hematoma. If it was from implantation don't you think it would have shown up sooner?

The way my doc explained it to me was that as the placenta grows and burrows deeper into the uterine wall, it sometimes hits a blood vessel and that can cause bleeding. So the blood pools and forms clots between the placenta and the uterus wall, and then even though the cervix is closed the blood can escape via a very marginal opening. I wondered the same thing about how come it didn't show up on ultrasound sooner? But I have decided to stop trying to figure it out and just accept that it isn't causing issues with Lord Nibbler (as we've named it!), he or she seems to be doing very very well, and the doc is 100% certain the blood isn't coming from the placenta itself, but the uterus wall. 

He also said that bleeding whether red or brown at this stage was less of a worry than severe cramping. But I know that cramping can be caused by dehydration, so whenever I feel the slightest twinge I make sure to drink more water. 

I get the stress and fear factor too. We've had to try so hard for this baby, and while not IVF, I know what it's like to have multiple miscarriages in a row. It's heartbreaking to go through so much and not end up with a baby in the end. 

But we all have to stay strong for our babies, like the wonderful other ladies have said. They have beaten the odds to still be here, the odds are now fantastic that they will stick strongly. As your doc said, he doesn't think it will cause you to miscarry, mine says the same. 

Just stay hydrated, rested, and think positive thoughts. And at least when it's at its scariest, we can all talk to each other and gain some very much needed support.


----------



## shellyinstl

This mayseem like a stupid question but, do you ladies think it is ok to take warm baths? I love my baths but am a little worried if it might hurt something


----------



## stardust1976

shellyinstl said:


> This mayseem like a stupid question but, do you ladies think it is ok to take warm baths? I love my baths but am a little worried if it might hurt something

I think it's ok so long as you don't have any scented products or bubble bath or anything in it. My doc said that swimming was out completely because if you are still bleeding even a tiny bit, it means theoretically there will be a path for fluid to go back in there, and that could cause infection. He said baths that have nothing added to the water at all, SHOULD be fine, but showers are better. He also said don't make them too hot. :)


----------



## BBellyRose

Hi everyone!
I am new to this forum and I am very happy that I found this support group.
Here goes my story:
I got my BFP on Dec 9th. At 5 weeks, I started spotting a little bit, so I went to mt OB and he said there was a little pool of blood close to the gestational sac and that it was not possible to know if I was going to miscarry or not. So he recommended bedrest and progesterone. 2 weeks later, at my next appointment, everything looked great on the U/S and my doctor couldn't find the hematoma anymore, so he said all was well and that I could resume normal activity.
Unfortunately, at 8+4, I had a big gush of red blood (a lot!!) after having sex (and orgasm, sorry if TMI!!).. so I panicked as you can imagine and went directly to my OB. He did an U/S and baby was fine, but he found a tear of the sac where it was attached to the uterine wall, next to one of the edges of the placenta. there was a tiny hematoma right there (of about 1 cm x 0.5 cm). He said it would probably heal on its own and recommended bedrest again..
The bleeding stopped that same day and I continued spotting for a few days after that. Then spotting stpped completely and I was hopeful that the tear and hematoma had healed. 
Today, I went to my OB again, and baby was already 4 cm (11 weeks)!!! I was able to see tiny legs and arms and was very happy. The bad news were that the hematoma was still there, though still very small..he measured it and it was 9mm (didn't get the other measures). Also, my blood pressure was sky high..i hope it was high because I was VERY nervous. Anyway, more bedrest for me. Next appointment in 2 weeks
So, thanks for reading my story! I really hope everything goes fine for all of us!!!!!!!!!!!
hugs to everyone
BBellyRose


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Welcome BBelly! I have found a lot of support from these ladies. It's hard dealing with this. I'm on bed rest and my SCH is getting smaller. I hope yours goes away. Hopefully your blood pressure was high due to being nervous. When is your next appt?


----------



## BBellyRose

Thanks HappyBunny! I hope we get rid of the hematoma soon! My next appointment is in 2 weeks..Feb 16th.


----------



## shellyinstl

I have started bleeding red blood again. I am so worried. How much of this can my baby stand? It stands to reason that if I am bleeding fresh blood again the hematoma could get bigger. I just want to cry and my dh trying to make lite of it is not helping.


----------



## stardust1976

shellyinstl said:


> I have started bleeding red blood again. I am so worried. How much of this can my baby stand? It stands to reason that if I am bleeding fresh blood again the hematoma could get bigger. I just want to cry and my dh trying to make lite of it is not helping.

I know exactly how you feel. Everytime I think the bleeding has stopped for a few hours, it then starts up again. :( 

It's getting me really down and it's very stressful. 

The way I am trying to think of it is this. My husband said to me when I was particularly depressed about it. If the bleeding is still happening, it means that it's coming out of you and not pooling in there. Which (and I could be completely wrong!), makes me think that if it's not pooling the hematoma won't get bigger because the blood is escaping. So it's a good thing actually.

That's how I'm choosing to think about it until I am told otherwise. Maybe that thought can help you?


----------



## JessyG

I think I may be losing my sanity. I have my 12 scan on the 13th. It seems so long away and I am terrified something has/will go wrong. Most of my symptoms have disappeared and i have resumed semi normal activities, no heavy lifting, pushing etc but as i have only had a few days of brown discharge I am worried that the hematoma is getting bigger. I had a scan at 8+4 and hematoma was still there but baby is fine. Am i being ridiculous? I cant shift the feeling that something is wrong i just dont know it yet. I hope everyone is doing ok today.


----------



## stardust1976

JessyG said:


> I think I may be losing my sanity. I have my 12 scan on the 13th. It seems so long away and I am terrified something has/will go wrong. Most of my symptoms have disappeared and i have resumed semi normal activities, no heavy lifting, pushing etc but as i have only had a few days of brown discharge I am worried that the hematoma is getting bigger. I had a scan at 8+4 and hematoma was still there but baby is fine. Am i being ridiculous? I cant shift the feeling that something is wrong i just dont know it yet. I hope everyone is doing ok today.

I don't think you're being ridiculous. I think this whole situation messes with your head. It's just so not how it is supposed to be. You finally get pregnant and things seem just fine, then all of a sudden, it's turned on it's head and it's very confusing. 
We are conditioned to think that bleeding in pregnancy is bad, then we have it and we are told don't worry it's fine. But in all actuality, it is very hard to not worry. 

And sometimes being in your own head is the worst place to be. 

Keep your chin up, and just try and stay positive. We're in this together. :)


----------



## KrisCodd

Hi everyone! I am soo glad to have found this site. I went to the hospital on monday morning because I was bleeding and cramping up. Have been spotting off and on throughout but that time it was a lot heavier. Had an ultrasound at the hospital and got to see the baby's heartbeat on the screen. They said there is a small 9 mm sch but that there is no way to tell how it will effect the baby. The bleeding stopped but then lastnight I had some 'special' time with my husband and ended up bleeding quite a bit with a few clots :( :( now I am freaking out a little. :cry: This is my second pregnancy, I miscarried in 2008 but was only a few weeks along and didn't even know. This baby is all my husband and I have ever wanted and I just want things to be ok. I also have the added issue of having Fibromyalgia and am trying to ween of my pain meds. Wasn't sure if that had anything to do with the bleeding or not. Either way my next visit with the dr isn't till the 28th and 12 week ultrasound beginning of march. It's nice to be able to vent about this problem with people who actually know what I am going through. Happy and healthy thoughts to all! :hugs:


----------



## BBellyRose

KrisCodd said:


> Hi everyone! I am soo glad to have found this site. I went to the hospital on monday morning because I was bleeding and cramping up. Have been spotting off and on throughout but that time it was a lot heavier. Had an ultrasound at the hospital and got to see the baby's heartbeat on the screen. They said there is a small 9 mm sch but that there is no way to tell how it will effect the baby. The bleeding stopped but then lastnight I had some 'special' time with my husband and ended up bleeding quite a bit with a few clots :( :( now I am freaking out a little. :cry: This is my second pregnancy, I miscarried in 2008 but was only a few weeks along and didn't even know. This baby is all my husband and I have ever wanted and I just want things to be ok. I also have the added issue of having Fibromyalgia and am trying to ween of my pain meds. Wasn't sure if that had anything to do with the bleeding or not. Either way my next visit with the dr isn't till the 28th and 12 week ultrasound beginning of march. It's nice to be able to vent about this problem with people who actually know what I am going through. Happy and healthy thoughts to all! :hugs:

hey KrisCodd!
I hope you are feeling better now. I just wanted to tell you that sex and/or orgasms are a no-no when you have a sch. I had a small one at 5 weeks that healed at 7 weeks (my OB said he could'nt see it anymore), but at 8 weeks, I started gushing bright red blood after an orgasm! So my OB did another U/S and he found a small sch (around 1cm) near my placenta. Two weeks later (at 10+4 weeks), an U/S showed that it has got a bit smaller (8-9 mm) after bedrest, lots of water, and complete pelvic rest (no sex/orgasms). So please, don't have sex...
hugs


----------



## stardust1976

Yeah...no sex. :( It's been a looooong while now and it's really starting to bother me. My poor husband and I are bracing ourselves for the prospect of no sex until the baby is born, as my doc told me this week he expects the slow bleed to continue indefinitely. So depressing. But I guess it will make it all the sweeter when we finally get to do it, haha! Or just make it really really quick! ;)


----------



## KrisCodd

Thanks for the advice!!! I have been on bed rest and thankfully have not bled for over 24hrs so fingers crossed :thumbup: I plan on not having sex until I know it is absolutely safe... whatever it takes for the health of the baby :) It's really nice to be able to talk to ppl who have the same experiences!!! Best wishes and health to you and your families :hugs:


----------



## Scouselulu

My daughter is 13w3d. She has been hospitalised with dehydration twice due to severe and constant vomiting (at 9 wks and 11 wks). Had ultrasound 2wks ago and everything normal. Three days ago she started bleeding so we went to hospital to get her checked, the doctor said the neck of the womb was closed so baby is ok but would book an ultrasound to check. The bleeding was brownish red and like a period but has now settled to a very slight discharge. She had this today and was told there's a 'large bleed' around her womb. He told her they dont know why some pregnant mums get these bleeds but as its 'large' he is concerned about it. Told her to rest and go back in 3wks for another ultrasound to see if it has reabsorbed or shrunk but has warned her it can cause miscarriage! 
As you can imagine we are utterly devastated to hear this and would like to know if there's a chance the baby can survive? At the scan today the baby was totally fine - everything is the right size and normal and he/she is very lively with a very strong heartbeat.
Help! We need some reassurance :(


----------



## stardust1976

Scouselulu said:


> My daughter is 13w3d. She has been hospitalised with dehydration twice due to severe and constant vomiting (at 9 wks and 11 wks). Had ultrasound 2wks ago and everything normal. Three days ago she started bleeding so we went to hospital to get her checked, the doctor said the neck of the womb was closed so baby is ok but would book an ultrasound to check. The bleeding was brownish red and like a period but has now settled to a very slight discharge. She had this today and was told there's a 'large bleed' around her womb. He told her they dont know why some pregnant mums get these bleeds but as its 'large' he is concerned about it. Told her to rest and go back in 3wks for another ultrasound to see if it has reabsorbed or shrunk but has warned her it can cause miscarriage!
> As you can imagine we are utterly devastated to hear this and would like to know if there's a chance the baby can survive? At the scan today the baby was totally fine - everything is the right size and normal and he/she is very lively with a very strong heartbeat.
> Help! We need some reassurance :(

I have been told that there is only a low likelihood of a large bleed causing a miscarriage. I believe that in the very occasional instance what might cause a miscarriage is when a large clot has formed because of a large bleed and it comes away from the uterus wall it can theoretically take the placenta with it thereby causing miscarriage. 

I had a MASSIVE bleed, a huge clot came away and it was big enough to think it was the baby and the placenta all at once. Seriously, the blood clot was the size of my hand. And it didn't cause a miscarriage. My baby is fine, and I have FINALLY stopped bleeding! It took over 4 weeks to stop completely, and a couple of ultrasounds to make sure during that time. I was told very very light duties. No lifting, no exercise, no sex, no swimming, no pushing or pulling, no walking the dogs etc....
This is because any activity which uses muscles might cause the placenta to break away from the wall of the uterus. (In my case anyway). 

My specialist AND my doctor both agreed that the risk of miscarriage was low if I followed those instructions. So take this as reassurance, follow instructions, bedrest or limited activity only and it should go away on it's own over time. 

Try not to stress too much! :)


----------



## BBellyRose

There is hope!
Went to my appointment today. Baby looks great at 13 weeks and hematoma seems to be gone!!! yay!!! I hope your hematoma heals very soon 
hugs


----------



## mama d

Scouselulu said:


> My daughter is 13w3d. She has been hospitalised with dehydration twice due to severe and constant vomiting (at 9 wks and 11 wks). Had ultrasound 2wks ago and everything normal. Three days ago she started bleeding so we went to hospital to get her checked, the doctor said the neck of the womb was closed so baby is ok but would book an ultrasound to check. The bleeding was brownish red and like a period but has now settled to a very slight discharge. She had this today and was told there's a 'large bleed' around her womb. He told her they dont know why some pregnant mums get these bleeds but as its 'large' he is concerned about it. Told her to rest and go back in 3wks for another ultrasound to see if it has reabsorbed or shrunk but has warned her it can cause miscarriage!
> As you can imagine we are utterly devastated to hear this and would like to know if there's a chance the baby can survive? At the scan today the baby was totally fine - everything is the right size and normal and he/she is very lively with a very strong heartbeat.
> Help! We need some reassurance :(


There's definitely hope! I was diagnosed with my LARGE hematoma at my 7 week ultrasound. I had a massive red bleed that day with large clots. I've been monitored very closely every since. At first the hematoma grew but is now less than half the size it was originally. I was on bed rest for quite awhile but I believe this is what helped and it was totally worth it. I'm now back to a modified bed rest schedule (I'm able to go to the office a couple days each week) and my doctor has been very pleased with the progress. I won't get another scan until 20 weeks so I'm hopeful it's gone by then. My doctor did mention that most of these just go away by 20 weeks. The best thing to do is take it easy....complete pelvic rest is important (no sex or orgasm) as cramping of the uterus can cause more bleeding. The odds are in her favor. You hear more good outcomes than bad.


----------



## October2013

Hello all, 

I hope everything is going well with your pregnancies! Here is my story:
I'm 5 weeks, 6 days.
I went into the ER on Tuesday night for a random brown bleed. The bleed was that of a period, so I assumed I was having a mc. After 8 hours, blood and urine tests, a pelvic exam, and an ultra sound, the doctor advised me I was not having a mc, I was still pregnant and progressing well. He told me I have some bleeding in between my uterus and placenta, but didn't mention the size of the clot or location. He just told me to take it easy, no bending, running, jumping, sex.... So I've been following orders.
This is now Thursday night. I just got up to pee and I am now bleeding bright red. Currently it's not a lot, and I only have slight cramps (SO FAR). It's almost 10:30 pm and I have no one I can call to confirm if this is normal or not. I'm scared because the blood before was brown and watery, but now it's clearly red.. There's nothing I can do but lay here and wait to see what happens. I've never been so miserable and confused by my own body. :( 
Something else that's weird, I've had EXTREME nausea since last Monday and all the sudden for the first time since, my nausea has gone away.. 
So my question is, is it normal for the blood to go from brown to red?
And how am I supposed to know if this is normal for my situation, or if its a mc?
Someone please help. :(


----------



## mama d

October2013 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I hope everything is going well with your pregnancies! Here is my story:
> I'm 5 weeks, 6 days.
> I went into the ER on Tuesday night for a random brown bleed. The bleed was that of a period, so I assumed I was having a mc. After 8 hours, blood and urine tests, a pelvic exam, and an ultra sound, the doctor advised me I was not having a mc, I was still pregnant and progressing well. He told me I have some bleeding in between my uterus and placenta, but didn't mention the size of the clot or location. He just told me to take it easy, no bending, running, jumping, sex.... So I've been following orders.
> This is now Thursday night. I just got up to pee and I am now bleeding bright red. Currently it's not a lot, and I only have slight cramps (SO FAR). It's almost 10:30 pm and I have no one I can call to confirm if this is normal or not. I'm scared because the blood before was brown and watery, but now it's clearly red.. There's nothing I can do but lay here and wait to see what happens. I've never been so miserable and confused by my own body. :(
> Something else that's weird, I've had EXTREME nausea since last Monday and all the sudden for the first time since, my nausea has gone away..
> So my question is, is it normal for the blood to go from brown to red?
> And how am I supposed to know if this is normal for my situation, or if its a mc?
> Someone please help. :(

Hi October2013 - I'm so sorry you're dealing with this so early in your pregnancy. It is NOT fun. My experience was that my hematoma bled red only the first time I had a bleed and every bleed thereafter was brown (sort of a rusty brown). Have you talked to your doctor? I would make an appointment just to ease your mind. I know my doctor has always said to call if I ever have red blood or cramping. I also know that for some of the ladies on this board it was very common to have red bleeding for much of the time they had their hematomas. And things can end up being perfectly fine.

It's stressful for sure. Bedrest seemed to do the trick for me but I know it doesn't always work for everyone. My best advice is to get in to see your doctor and until then, try to limit your activity.

Keep us posted!


----------



## mummy3

Can I join too?:hugs:

I'm 12+5 now and started heavily bleeding at 12+2 where it went all the way through my clothes and all over the sofa :( I went to the ER and the ultrasound showed a healthy, perfect size wriggly baby:cloud9: But a 11cm area of SCH, I'm told its very large. It was a massive bleed and then after the scan, they did an internal (cervix closed:thumbup:) but it made the bleeding worse and tmi it was the amount and feeling similar to when your water breaks. Next day we go to our OB and baby still doing good! She has put me on strict bedrest at least until the active bleeding stops, its still red atm. Its a nightmare as I have 4 kids already, 3 of them 5 and under lol and I was still bfing my youngest who is 2 next month, she's not happy about being stopped cold turkey:nope:

To add to this, all 4 have been preemie, my last a 3lber at 32 weeks so the chance of preterm labour anyway is huge. We go to perinatology on tuesday for more indepth scan and to get more advice:thumbup:


----------



## stardust1976

Just wondering how everyone is doing? 

My bleeding finally stopped a few weeks ago (so all up it took about 5 weeks I think). Had our 18 week us last week and no sign of hematoma, placenta and fluid all look great. So BIG sigh of relief. 

How are you all managing - and how's the bleeding?


----------



## JessyG

I had my 12 weeks scan almost two weeks ago and no mention was made of my hematoma so i had to ask. She had quite a good search and couldnt see anything! I just that is has gone for good now. Wont have another scan until 20 weeks but have had no bleeding since week 7 so i do hope I am on the mend! Good luck to everyone else.


----------



## KrisCodd

Hey everyone! HAven't had a bleed for about 2 weeks now but was in hospital a week ago for some severe stabbing pains and passing of tissue :( They said I was finew and so was baby but now I have to see a specialist today for an early pregnancy assesment... Have no clue what is involved in that but hoping it all goes smoothly. Maybe I will get a closer etimate on how far along I am ... fingers crossed.


----------



## albertamama

I had an sch early in my pregnancy at 7 weeks; grew by 9 week but resolved by 12 weeks. I went in last week at 16 weeks and 4 days and found that I have another one (this one "quite large" according to the specialist and tech) and have an ultrasound next week to check it again. It's in a completely different spot and I'm sitting here wondering how the heck it happened... and I wonder what do they do if the sch has not resolved by time for delivery?


----------



## Canadiangirl7

Hi Ladies,

I had some red and brown spotting at 4 weeks exactly, but it went away after a few hours. A week later, I had brown again, but it too went away. I was then bleeding-free until last Tuesday, when I was 7+3. I had quite a bit of brown goey spotting at work, with a few stringy clots. I went to the ER, and my cervix was closed. The next day I went to my RE for a scan, and it showed I have a small SCH. It's "Less than 1 cm". I also have a second gestational sac that is empty and has been empty since my first US. 

I've been off work on bed rest since last Tuesday, and trying to follow it as much as I can, but it's hard with a 4 year old. 

Yesterday I had a backache on and off all day, and then late last night had pink spotting when I went to the bathroom. It had been very minimal brown (mostly CM) up until then after last week. 

Today I called my RE, but the can't see me until tomorrow, and said it's "probably fine" but to call if was red. 

Well, about 2 hours after I spoke to them, I had a small amount of reddish-brown spotting when I wiped. Not a huge amount, about a quarter-size amount, mixed with CM. 

Ironically, the US department called from the hospital to book my follow up scan from last week's ER visit, so I'm going this afternoon. 

I am terrified we'll have lost our baby. We lost one child at 27+5 in my last pregnancy (twins after IVF) and have 1 son, age 4. We did 2 unsuccessful IVFs over the past 2 years, and had a succesful FET this January. 

I am 8+4 today. 

Do you think my bleeding could be the clot resolving? Or just clot-related? Or could it be from the empty sac breaking down? 

I'm just in limbo right now, and hating this. :( If we lose this baby, we have only 2 "ok" quality embryos frozen, and can't afford to do another IVF cycle, so we'd likely have to look at donor embryos or something. :(


----------



## Canadiangirl7

Had my U/S, bub was measuring on track. The SCH looked to have grown to me, but the tech wouldn't tell me the measurments. My Dr should call later with them. She did point out though that its nowhere by baby's placenta, but is instead right by my "uterine canal" and cervix. The clot looked longer and flatter to me, so I'm hoping I'm going to just bleed it out.

I am having reddish pink bleeding now, with a few light cramps. I'd worry more, but I JUST saw baby happy as a clam, and the tech said that there is nothing stopping the blood from coming out, so to expect it. 

Before, the clot was between the two sacs, not by the cervix. Now it's migrated up a bit, which i guess is why I'm seeing more bleeding? 

I'm still terrified that I have wear a pad during pregnancy, and that I'm having RED bleeding, but it's reassuring that the clot was still "small", right? Compared to baby it was like maybe 1/10 or 1/8 the size of baby's sac...and it was nowhere near the placenta....those are positive, reassuring things, right?


----------



## Canadiangirl7

My SCH today measured 1.0cm x 1.4 cm x 0.5 cm. Is that good?


----------



## stardust1976

the fact that it is small IS positive as is the fact that it is nowhere near the placenta or baby. So theoretically you'd just bleed the clot out without really any danger to the baby. 

I know how stressful bleeding in pregnancy is, and even when you have seen your baby you still end up second guessing yourself and wondering how on earth he/she can be fine when you are bleeding!? 

But you CAN bleed a lot and have it be fine - it does happen - I'd say more frequently than people realise. Take your docs advise no matter how hard, and stay on bedrest because it really does help. 

Keep your chin up and it will clear up over time - I bleed for around 5 weeks and it was so so so stressful, especially when it's ginormous red blood and massive clots the size of your hand. But I"m now 19 weeks and our little girl is happily growing and bouncing around in there. And no more bleeding and no more sch. Keep reminding yourself what it's for, and try to not stress too much! :)


----------



## Canadiangirl7

Thanks Stardust - I am trying to reassure myself that we saw baby with a good HB yesterday, measuring on track for 8+4, and that the blood clot is by my cervix, not near baby. 

I just want the damn clot to go away so I can enjoy this pregnancy and do "normal" pregnancy things, like tell my friends and family, and get excited and coo over baby's ultrasound pics. 

I had it all planned out in my head, how it would go...I would tell a few friends once I was around 8 weeks, and then at 12 weeks I'd tell everyone. Then I'd relish getting a big belly and waddling around. I never got to really waddle as much last time - only got to 33 weeks. 

I'm hoping and praying the clot is gone after another couple of weeks, and that I can go back to work and "normal" and enjoy my pregnancy.


----------



## ece77

Hi all,
I'm so glad I found this group! To read so many encouraging stories helps me feel a little more hopeful. 
I've been having mild cramps and brown discharge now and then. My first US was on Saturday when I was 6+5. However my OB measured the baby more like 6 weeks, with a faint HB (he didn't count beats per minute unfortunately). He gave me an injection and a progesterone gel and told me to come back one week later.
Well, this morning I woke up with a red bleeding, which scared me to death. It was not too much and did not continue (although I see some when I wipe). My only consolotion was that I didn't have any cramps at all, which I read should most likely be present if a M/C was happening.
I rushed to an OB near my house (my own is a little far to reach). He did an abdominal and a vaginal US and we saw the heartbeat (again did not count :() He said I have SCH areas (did not measure or tell me how many) and told it could go either way from here. 
Lucky for me I'm working from home and can just raise my feet while working on the computer. Now it's a waiting game and I hope and pray all will end good.
Thanks again for creating this thread...


----------



## SisterRose

Hi everyone, Ive just got back from an appointment at the clinic, where they gave me an unexpected ultrasound. 
I went in and the tech started scanning and asking me if I'd had any bleeding or spotting, then if I'd had any pain. I said no as I haven't and asked if something was wrong to suggest that. 
Apparently I have an area of bleed adjacent to the gestational sack measuring 3.1 x 0.9cm I have no idea if that's big or not? if its too close to the baby? i just blanked and didnt think to ask these things. I saw the baby measuring 6+6weeks which is almost bang on for my calculations just a day out and we also saw a heartbeat. He didnt say how many BMP's it was or anything he did say everything seemed fine with the baby though.

Now I'm so scared that this means I'll lose the baby. I'm also worried that I'm going to start bleeding and what to expect. Any help and advice would be appreciated.


I just want to also mention the ultrasound tech didnt say anything about not lifting, no sex, no exercise. Nothing. He didnt even say if it was too close to the baby or not. The only reason I know where it is kind of is because in my notes it says "adjacent to gestation sac" :(

Is the size of my bleed big?

The ulstrasound tech didnt say anything about another scan for another 6weeks at my 12 week scan. Should it be left that long?


x


----------



## stardust1976

SisterRose said:


> Hi everyone, Ive just got back from an appointment at the clinic, where they gave me an unexpected ultrasound.
> I went in and the tech started scanning and asking me if I'd had any bleeding or spotting, then if I'd had any pain. I said no as I haven't and asked if something was wrong to suggest that.
> Apparently I have an area of bleed adjacent to the gestational sack measuring 3.1 x 0.9cm I have no idea if that's big or not? if its too close to the baby? i just blanked and didnt think to ask these things. I saw the baby measuring 6+6weeks which is almost bang on for my calculations just a day out and we also saw a heartbeat. He didnt say how many BMP's it was or anything he did say everything seemed fine with the baby though.
> 
> Now I'm so scared that this means I'll lose the baby. I'm also worried that I'm going to start bleeding and what to expect. Any help and advice would be appreciated.
> 
> 
> I just want to also mention the ultrasound tech didnt say anything about not lifting, no sex, no exercise. Nothing. He didnt even say if it was too close to the baby or not. The only reason I know where it is kind of is because in my notes it says "adjacent to gestation sac" :(
> 
> Is the size of my bleed big?
> 
> The ulstrasound tech didnt say anything about another scan for another 6weeks at my 12 week scan. Should it be left that long?
> 
> 
> x

First off - don't stress!!!!! I KNOW it's easier said than done, trust me, but stressing about it won't make it go away, and is bad for you and the baby!

Secondly, the US techs usually aren't allowed to give you medical advice or tell you anything about stuff they see really. That will be left for your doc to explain. 

As for the size, I'm not overly sure as mine was never seen on ultrasound, we could only gauge it once it came out me, and from that I'd say it was around 10 - 15cms, which is massive. 

What you do need to do is absolutely take it easy - don't have sex, don't do anything that might aggravate the clot - blood is an irritant to the uterus so it doesn't take a lot make it want to push the blood out. So do nothing that might cause any muscle irritation - no stretching no lifting no running or anything strenous. 

If you do start bleeding don't panic, but do call your doctor. If there is pain with the bleeding go straight to ER. 

You can have LOTS of blood and clots and your baby can still be absolutely fine. If you read some of the back posts on here, you'll see there are lots of us who have had huge bleeds and clots and we're either still here pregnant or have had babies! 

In my own case, I had some very minor spotting twice during a two - three week period and had an ultrasound but they saw nothing. Then at 12 weeks I had a MASSIVE bleed. I'm talking bright red blood literally running down my legs and pooling on the ground, and the hugest black clot looking thing (it actually looked like a big piece of chunky liver but was rounder) came out me and I bleed very heavily for another 3 hours or so - (roughly 1 maxi pad completely soaked from top to bottom every half hour or so). Couldn't go to the docs or emergency because we were in the process of driving across Australia and were quite literally in the middle of nowhere with 4 kids, two dogs and a trailer full of stuff. So we watched for signs of blood loss/shock and waited it out and it stopped after a few hours. Then believing we had miscarried we saw a doc when we finally got to the other side of the country (3 days later) had an ultrasound and saw our beautiful little baby girl bouncing happily around. They still couldn't see any clots or bleeding on the ultrasound but obviously I WAS still bleeding. I bled for about 5 weeks all up, almost always brown, sometimes more red. Sometimes it was big gushes of blood soaking a pad, mostly it was just like a light gross period for that 5 weeks. The doc did another US a week after that one and she could see some bleeding coming from behind the placenta. 

They have said to me it was most likely from when the placenta implanted it hit a maternal blood vessel and the blood started pooling between the placenta and the uterus, and then because of all the activity (we had moved house which is why we were driving across the country!), it dislodged and came away. I was lucky because the size of it could have taken the baby and placenta with it, but it didn't. They also said it takes a long time sometimes to empty all that accumulated blood - sometimes you can bleed the entire pregnancy.

It doesn't mean something bad always. Please take hope from this. Talk to your doc and do minimal stuff until you have spoken to him about it. Your baby will be ok and you will get through it. I was told that it only causes miscarriage in a very very small amount of people. Almost everyone who has this goes on to have a healthy and happy baby at the end! 

Take care. :)


----------



## mummy3

How's everyone getting on? Anyone still on bedrest and bored?:hugs:

I had my first big bleed at 12 +2, at 16 weeks today and baby still doing good for now and its a boy:cloud9: We saw perinatology at 13+4 and the bleed was over the cervix and going up and lifting the edge of the placenta, I believe he called it marginal. The placenta is at the fundus. The bleed is upto 15cm and I'm still bleeding everyday, usually its worse when I wake up in the morning. Starting progesterone shots today and hoping they help alot:thumbup:


----------



## Canadiangirl7

Seriously, this whole spotting during pregnancy thing is gettin' old.

I'll be 10 weeks tomorrow, bleeding on and off since I was 4 weeks. I hope that since I spotting Monday and am again today, that it means my SCH is going away. That would be really nice. 

My next scan isn't until March 26th, when I'll be 12w3d, but I'm seeing my Doctor next Wednesday. Will probably request another u/s that week so I can see how things are doing. :( 

I just want this stupid spotting to go away so I can enjoy being pregnant! :(


----------



## SisterRose

Just wondering if anyone could help me? I went for a private scan today. I had a scan a week and a half ago and the person who scanned me said I had a bleed adjacent to the gestational sac with no echoes. Ive already posted in here I was worried it was SCH.

Today, at the private scan they scan you with a big monitor right in front of you so you can see everything going on. The "bleed" is still there, but you could clearly see that there's something inside it. She couldnt say what it was but you could see white/grey inside the black area. Do you see something inside of a SCH? 

She said that its either a blood clot or that it was an early twin pregnancy that I lost :(


----------



## ClaireJ23

An encouraging story for those of you who are anxious. 

I was diagnosed with SCH at 9 weeks pregnant after 24 hours of heavy bright-red blood loss. I was admitted into hospital (I was there two days) with threatened miscarriage. The US showed a viable heartbeat and we were sent home and told we had an 85% chance of everything being OK. 

The SCH showed up on the 12 week scan but they told us not to worry any further and we didn´t. 

Baby girl was born 10th February, two days after her due date, a healthy 8lb 14oz. 

:))))


----------



## mama d

Hey everyone - Just wanted to update that I no longer have my SCH. At my 14-week scan it was still there but much smaller. Yesterday at my 20-week scan it was gone. BUT, I did end up with a circumvallate placenta. It's likely unrelated...just another new hurdle to deal with!

Anyway, I hope that offers some hope to those of you who have a SCH. Mine was considered very large and I was on bedrest for the majority of the first trimester (diagnosed at 6+6). I really think the bedrest is what helped me get through it.


----------



## Canadiangirl7

So confused...

I was diagnosed with a small SCH around 7.5 weeks. It was "1 cm" (no other dimensions given). At 8+ weeks, it was 1.7x1x 06. At 10 weeks it was 2.3x 1.9 x 0.9. I've had spotting on and off since week 5. 

Today was my NT scan. I'm 12w3d. They saw "something" but weren't sure if it was my SCH, or the empty sac of the twin that didn't develop (we knew about the second sac from week 5). 

If it IS the SCH, it's grown a bit...2.7x2.3x1.6. Still small, but should I worry? My OB says he's pretty sure the "thing" is not the SCH, but the vanishing twin...should I trust him? Or should I still worry? 

I've been on bedrest, but am due to return to work this Friday. If my SCH HAS grown, despite bedrest, that makes me nervous to go back on full duty...on the other hand, if the OB thinks it's the vanishing twin, should I just trust him that it's safe to work???

I'm so torn....

To top it off, I may have a DVT, so they might put me on Fragmin. I am prone to clots due to a clotting disorder. *sigh*


----------



## Annagain

Hi everyone. im 7 weeks pregnant and went for an early scan at 5 weeks 5 days and although they found the heartbeat which they said was a very good sign, they also found and Retrochronical hematoma of a size of 18x6x17mm. i have had some cramps but no bleeding at all. i don't know anything about this and so just want to know what i can expect. is there a threat for the baby even if i don't bleed and what happens if i don't bleed but the bleed just gets bigger in size? thanks for your answer


----------



## mama d

Annagain said:


> Hi everyone. im 7 weeks pregnant and went for an early scan at 5 weeks 5 days and although they found the heartbeat which they said was a very good sign, they also found and Retrochronical hematoma of a size of 18x6x17mm. i have had some cramps but no bleeding at all. i don't know anything about this and so just want to know what i can expect. is there a threat for the baby even if i don't bleed and what happens if i don't bleed but the bleed just gets bigger in size? thanks for your answer

Hi Annagain - Don't panic. The majority of these do reabsorb or bleed out with no impact on the baby. DON'T GOOGLE IT. All you'll find are horror stories. While there CAN be complications that can cause miscarriage, the chances are in your favor. Based on the size you gave us it sounds like yours is relatively small. Mine grew quite large (bigger than the sack early on) and eventually did reabsorb. I did have a few bleeds so don't be shocked if you bleed. If it's brown blood, that's a good thing. It's old blood. If it's red blood I would contact your doctor. Were you told to go on bedrest at all? I was on bedrest for the majority of my first trimester and I truly think that's what did the trick. Just don't do any heavy lifting or strenuous activity if your doctor didn't prescribe bedrest.

Keep us posted. Try to relax as much as possible.


----------



## Annagain

Thanks mama d this was found during a private scan so i called up the epu after the scan but midwife was very dismissive that they dont care unlesd i bleed and that was it. Im calling up the mw tomorrow to have the booking date confirmed so i will ask her about the rest and if they would re scan me. Otherwise i have another private scan booked for monday. Its just a bit said that nhs doesnt care unless you are in real crisis. Anyway i will try and take it easy although it will be a bit hard as have a 3 and a 17 month old and have no family around. The worst bit for me is the stressing. I only had a mmc in dec and there was a hematoma there but never bleed there either. Just the baby didnt grow as it should have and eventually stopped at the size of a 6 wk b thatut by then i was 11week. So im really worried that this is the begining of something bad again :cry:


----------



## Annagain

hi everyone just a quick update. i had another scan at a different place and baby is doing great measured a few days bigger than i thought. this sonographer hasn't even mentioned the hematoma so at the end i asked if there was one and she said yes but it's very high up and i should not even worry about it as it will just disappear. i asked her to measure it and it's the same size but i noticed that it's not round any more, it looked very long and thin. she really made me feel better and maybe i can start to belive that i am pregnant and there is a baby :cloud9:


----------



## Hunneytot

Hi ladies! I havent had a chance to read all of your stories yet (am going to right now), but I was hoping I could join you. I was diagnosed SCH at 12w4d after a pretty big bleed. I am happy to have other ladies to talk to about this, and gain support from those who have gone through it.


----------



## unkskitty

Hi everyone. I was thankful to compare my experiences with those women who have posted in this thread for the last couple years. It reaffirmed some of the feelings and symptoms I have been experiencing. Hope this helps someone else as the stories of Starry Night and Imperfected helped me!

A brief history...
I had been experiencing issues with my period, breakthrough bleeding, shortened cycle length, heavy flow and extreme pain that caused me to miss work. We had been TTC since November 2010, and as she was leaving my doctors office too, my nurse practitioner sent me to a ob/gyn (there are several drs and 2 midwives in the practice). I had an ultrasound and an ovarian cyst was found as well as evidence that I had probably had one burst earlier in the year, this was June 2011. I was supposed to have a follow-up scan in early August because of a thickening in my uterine wall, but discovered I was pregnant! At approximately 6.5 weeks I miscarried. We began running all the basic tests and everything came back normal (except my Thyroid TSH - unrelated diagnosis of subclinical hyperthyroidism).

March 2012 I found out I was pregnant again. 5 days later I miscarried again. More tests and this time as I was approaching 35 a referral to a maternal-fetal specialist. He went over all my blood work from the last two years and decided that my progesterone levels were a little low. Decided that we would try again, adding progesterone once I was pregnant.

Once again found out I was maybe pregnant in August 2012, after a few days of having a very faint line went in to have blood work done, which confirmed a pregnancy, but even though I had started progesterone it was too late and miscarried again. Now we had three losses and had to decide on chromosomal testing. We did it and it came back normal. The next plan was to do progesterone after ovulation and then if I got pregnant to continue through week 12. If not, stop, have period and repeat.

In January it worked! I found out on January 21st that we were expecting again. As soon as my hcg levels were confirmed high enough my dr ordered an ultrasound and we saw a heartbeat (125) and the baby was measuring 5 days ahead of my last period date. Also, the tech saw a uterine polyp that was most likely the cause of my period issues and hormonal issues as well as the thickening of my uterine wall.

All was well until the baby was 8w1d. I couldn't get comfortable to sleep and that discomfort turned to pain and then to bleeding. Fearing another miscarriage, we headed to the ER at almost 2am Tuesday morning, Feb. 19. I was examined, cervix closed, but a lot of bright red bleeding. Blood work and urine samples taken, and then to an ultrasound. After a very uncomfortable half hour the tech took pity on us and showed us the baby and the heartbeat of 162! We were told it was an SCH. The ER doctor was very reassuring that most likely we would have a healthy baby. I was released to call my dr in the morning to be seen. The next day was given signs of what to expect and what to watch out for and put on bed rest till the bleeding stopped. Two days later I was back at work. Friday night I had another bright red bleeding episode. This one didn't last as long and I took it easy all day Saturday and Sunday. Then Sunday night I had a third episode of bright red blood. I called the after hours number and was told to come in for an ultrasound the next day, Monday.

Monday, Feb 25, 9w1d and we went in for an ultrasound and were afraid that was it the baby was gone. Instead it waved at us! Heartbeat 178. (The next day was my first official prenatal appt. at 8 wks.) More bed rest for a couple days and this time the bleeding went away, for almost 2 weeks... Then I began spotting brown again, then bled brown with small clots for nearly 2 weeks and had just started wearing just a pantyliner again when out of nowhere I had another large bleed dark red, this time at work.

Wednesday, March 27, 13w3d Left work, went home to change and pick up the hubby and into the dr's. Was examined, cervix closed, heard the heartbeat. Decided to do an ultrasound to see what was happening with the SCH. Tech almost couldn't find it and said it was so small that if I hadn't been having symptoms she wouldn't have mentioned it. No sign of the polyp! Midwife put me on restriction and modified bed rest for the rest of the week and weekend. Easter weekend.

Tuesday, April 9, 15w2d Next prenatal appt. Cervix closed. Heartbeat good. Still spotting but letting up. Dr doesn't consider me miscarriage risk anymore. Still cycling through bleeding, letting up then coming back every few days. End of the week started noticing when the baby was in a different spot and having tightening of my uterus where it was, BH? On 16w exactly had the quickening day were it wouldn't stop moving all day and the rest of the week pretty active.

16w6d Had a rough day and was passing medium to medium large (golf ball sized and a bit larger) clots with red blood running the color range from lighter to dark. Passed a lot of them over night and called the after hours service on the next day (Sunday). Dr wasn't too concerned. Pretty matter of fact. Spent most of the weekend reading this thread. Had another gush of brighter red blood Monday night and passed another clot and then one more early Tuesday morning. Stayed home on the couch on Tuesday. 

Doing much better, the bleeding is letting up and hopefully it will stay that way! Baby is wiggling like crazy on some days and minimal on others. It isn't really comfortable because of the irritation of my uterus, but it is getting better. Also we rented a dopler from babybeats website. It has been a lifesaver for me to listen to the baby's heartbeat whenever I need reassurance.

Have next scan scheduled with the maternal-fetal specialist for my 20 wk anatomy scan. Baby will be 19w1d it is May 6th. Hopefully we will see a happy healthy baby with no SCH and maybe even find out the sex!

Sorry for the novel. Hope everyone is doing well. I will post back my updates.

unkskitty


----------



## bumski

im so glad everything seems to be turning out well for you. Its the most scary thing to live through day after day not knowing if you can even allow yourself to get too attached to baby (although impossible)
you are over the worst stage now and your baby is just getting stronger with every passing day. I know with me i was so desperate to get to 24 weeks and it seemed to take forever, now i have a whole load of different concerns and think i will one way or another for ever now lol but its so worth it.

dont let go of the fact that your baby has hung on through so much already and is very determined to make a happy healthy appearence ;)

there is a lot to be said for bedrest too. i spent nearly 10 weeks on and off on bedrest and it always helped calm the bleeds so i think my little lady is still going strong due to that.

sending all you ladies all the gl in the world! its a horrible thing to experience but most do go on to have great prgnancies! xx


----------



## MumsTheWord28

Hello, ladies.

I first started bleeding on 4/12/13, bright red & heavy at 7w3d.

I went to the ER & was eventually sent home with the diagnosis of a threatened miscarriage. 

In the weeks that have passed, my bleeding has turned to brown, & goes from watery to speckled. There were a few days I had no bleeding at all. 

I have had a weekly ultrasound, 4/12, 4/19/, & 4/26... & I am due for another tomorrow 5/3. 

Every week my ultrasounds have been great; baby growing at a normal rate, excellent heartbeat, etc... just an approx 5x3cm hematoma, away from the placenta. 

I have been bleeding again since this past Sunday, dark brown, after a near week of no bleeding at all. Yesterday, I passed a sizable clot, approx 3 inches long by 3mm wide. The clot itself was also very dark in color. So far, knock on wood, I have not had a second episode of bright red blood, save for the initial day of bleeding on 4/12.

I have also been on bed rest for weeks. 

I have noticed changes in myself... my breasts are not as sore & swollen as they were just a few days ago. Even more so this morning. I am so terrified that my hormone levels are going down for a reason. I have my next ultrasound in less than 24 hours from now, but the wait is just torture. 

Reading through everyone's positive stories on this forum, I am a little reassured... but I am obviously & normally very scared for the health of my little one right now. It is very consuming.

If anyone has any words of advice on how they made it from one ultrasound to the next I would appreciate any sharing. I am honestly expecting the worst. I am 10w3d today. Last week, my little baby actually was moving around & was really starting to look like a little person. I am not sure how I can prepare myself for this ultrasound tomorrow morning any more. I am so terrified!

I need a little of the strength I am reading in your words, ladies!


----------



## bumski

just try and keep yourself focused on the last scan you had, thats what i did, i kept telling myself I AM pregnant until told otherwise, i had to have faith that this baby was for keeps and that me as her mum had to have faith that she will be safe. I do think that with each day that passes you lo is getting stronger and in a better situation than a week ago for example. If they can hold on through all this then we can stay strong for them :)
Its absolutely terrifying going for each scan, i really used to get in a state before id go because i was so scared of getting bad news but each time i came away with a little more confidence than the last time.
This is so much more common than women are told and majority pregnancies carry on perfectly, sounds like your bleeding old blood and dont worry about clots too much, i had them too but eventually it all subsided. Sending you lots of luck tomorrow, i hope you get some great news and you enjoy seeing baby again xx

ps i had 2 sc measuring about 6cmx8cm at one point and was sure i was going to loose baby, but she came through it and is now an extremely active baby kicking all the time, keep focused on the positives xx


----------



## Hunneytot

Good luck for your ultrasound tomorrow!! I hope that your SCH is shrinking and goes away. Mine took a little over a month the heal and go away. I was the same as you, one big bleed (old blood) and then almost 5 or 6 weeks of brown spotting and random clots. I was never told an actual size, just 15-20% of my placenta (whatever they meant by that) Keep us updated! Oh, and dont feel too bad about your symptoms fading a bit, they seem to do that around the end of the first trimester :) I will be sending you healing thoughts!


----------



## unkskitty

Thanks bumski for your kind words. Looks like you don't have much farther to go!

Honneytot, hope your us went well! My last one was on 3/27 and my next one is on monday, 5/6 and I can't wait! Hopefully we will find out the sex. It has been so hard going that long without seeing the baby. Thankfully we rented a doppler from baby beats so we could at least hear the heartbeat and know our lo is ok.

Mums, I also had my bleed at 7w3d (baby was 8w1d). If you read a couple posts up you can see the details. As you approach the end of the first trimester, it is pretty common for some of the symptoms to ease, like the sore breasts. I know mine did. Try not to freak out. Like bumski said, you are pregnant until told otherwise!

AFM, after passing a bunch of clots a couple weekends ago my bleeding had been letting up. Passed another one yesterday morning and had a little increase again. Starting to have energy and be able to actually do things instead of being a blob on the couch. :happydance: 

Hope all is well and will update next week after my us. Here's hoping we get to start using pronouns instead of "it" all the time!

~ unkskitty


----------



## bumski

gl for your scan hun! i bet you just cant wait to find out the sex of baby! its nice to have something positive to look forward to :)
great idea about the doppler too, i had one of my sil and it was an absolute god send! x


----------



## sunnysun

Good luck to everyone ladies,

I had a small one on my last pg but I had a mc. So keeping my finger crossed on this one!

Bumski: how are you? I remember , we were sharing the PCOS thread a couple of years ago then you left, glad you're back and all is going well!


----------



## bumski

sunnysun said:


> Good luck to everyone ladies,
> 
> I had a small one on my last pg but I had a mc. So keeping my finger crossed on this one!
> 
> Bumski: how are you? I remember , we were sharing the PCOS thread a couple of years ago then you left, glad you're back and all is going well!

omg i just seen your name and thought i swear i remember her.....then read your post lol.
i took a year or so away from here a while back as just needed to give up on ttc for a while then decided to give it one last shot and do ivf, luckily after a year of tests and needles etc here we are :cloud9:

how are you? its absolutely fantastic to see that gorgeous ticker you have there :happydance: its about time we have good news :winkwink:
im doing brilliant now thanks, after 5 long years ttc, then 14 weeks of bleeding im happy to be massivly pregnant now and with all the aches and pains this little one is bringing im enjoying every single minute!
how are you feeling now, you have been through so much, would be lovely to stay in touch now :hugs:


----------



## lovehearts

Hi Ladies, 

I had a bleed at 12+6,wasnt huge but enough to soak my pants, was bright red. After that initial bleed I just had brown when I wiped and light brown stringy discharge for a day and nothing since. I had a scan at 13+1 and baby was fine. I had to ask the sonographer is she could see anything, and she said 'there's a small bleed area there, it's tiny, I wouldn't worry' she did quick measurements and it was 3cm by 1cm. She didn't even write it on the scan report. I wasn't told to bed rest, or pelvic rest but obv I am really concerned after reading some stories online. 
I had a bleed with my son around the same time and from memory it was larger and I wasn't put on bed rest with him and it resolved by my 20 week scan. 
I don't have a scan until end of June now, how do I know if it's going or getting bigger? 

My discharge is back to normal but should I expect another bleed? 

X


----------



## sunnysun

I'm sure all will be fine, it doesn't sound that big.


Bumski: do you have journal? It would be good to hear all about your journey, follow me on my journal, the link is just below ;) very happy to hear you've done it and now nearly there!!!


----------



## mummy3

I havent updated here for ages either, hope everyone is doing well:hugs: Good luck at all the appointments coming up too!

My last update was at 16 weeks with a near 15cm bleed area, marginal over cervix and lifting placenta edge. Now I'm 24+2 and still pregnant! 12 weeks of solid bedrest and the bleed is down to 7cm at 22 weeks at perinatology and back to check on it tomorrow as well as growth scan. I've been bleeding less, only spotting the last couple weeks. Done 8 weeks on progesterone shots, had steroids for his lungs bang on 23 weeks and even though we've had one episode of preterm labour, terbutaline shot was able to stop it:thumbup: I cant believe got here and neither can any of our doctors, between the sheer size of the bleed, my cervix shortening and my history of 4 preemies! 

Thinking of everyone going through the worry of this:hugs:


----------



## bumski

i dont have a journal sunny but i will sure make a trip over to yours x

mummy it sounds like you have been through so much, your drs sound very prepared and like they are looking after you and lo very well though. lots of luck for your next scan, i hope all is going as well as poss x


----------



## unkskitty

So we had our ultrasound this morning. We weren't able to find out the sex of the baby. Baby is weighing in at 9 oz. (baby is 19w1d) and has a good strong heartbeat. All organs seen look good and we got a pic of it's hand spread out.

Finally have a measurement on the sch which looks to be behind my placenta at approx 5cm by 1cm. Doc said it looks like there may be another clot above my cervix.

The bad news is that at some point along with my bleeding I've been loosing amniotic fluid. There isn't much left around the baby. Since we don't know when it was lost we don't know how much lung development the baby has. The other main concern is the pressure of the uterus cutting off the flow from the umbilical. :cry:

Will be doing a week of antibiotics and having weekly hb checks. If baby can hold on till 24 wks we have to decide if we take it then or try to wait to 26. The situation isn't hopeless, but the odds are definitely against us. Even if baby makes it that far and survives the chances of it not having problems of some sort are not good.

We are going to take things one day/week at time and we aren't giving up on our little fighter. It has fought so hard to stay here and is so big and strong that we will do everything we can to help it out.

My question is that we have to decide if we want to do the first two days of antibiotics in the hospital as IV or just do all 7 days orally. Does anyone have any experience with this? Thanks.

Unkskitty


----------



## bumski

have no experience of this hun but just wanted to send you loads of hugs, seems you are going through such a lot. you obviously have a very determined little one in there and the babys weight seems good too, baby will just pile it on over the next few weeks too which is great and atleast they are preparing baby the best way possible incase of early arrival which will help a lot.
hoping baby hangs on in there for a good while longer and gets bigger and stronger before it decides to meet mummy and daddy, keep us updated on how your doing xxx


----------



## larvalstalker

Hi everyone. 
I woke up yesterday (12w5d) to a huge gush of blood. Having lost my first LO I was terrified it was happening again. I rushed to the ER, by then there was only some brown spotting, and had multiple tests done and ultrasounds. Baby is doing great, I saw it kick, wave, roll over, and even saw the heartbeat. 
I have a SCH but they did not tell be exactly where it is or how big, and I also have a 7cm benign fibroid on the outside at the top of my uterus. 
I have been put on bed rest but I haven't heard about an other scans or anything. Pretty much just "wait and see" which annoys me.


----------



## lian_83

Hi girls, i was dx with a 'small' SCH at 6w4d. I just had very light spotting and 1 tiny blood clot the size of an appleseed. But that was enough to warrant my baby a death sentence, I was told to 'go home an wait to miscarry.' Even if my SCH is small, since I'm so early in my pregnancy, it's the same size as my gestational sac. I don't know where my SCH is, but report says it's adjacent to the sac (is that good or bad?)


----------



## SisterRose

lian_83 said:


> Hi girls, i was dx with a 'small' SCH at 6w4d. I just had very light spotting and 1 tiny blood clot the size of an appleseed. But that was enough to warrant my baby a death sentence, I was told to 'go home an wait to miscarry.' Even if my SCH is small, since I'm so early in my pregnancy, it's the same size as my gestational sac. I don't know where my SCH is, but report says it's adjacent to the sac (is that good or bad?)


hi. i was told i had a sch "area of bleed" adjacent to the gestational sac at 6+6 the bleed area looked as big as the sac with things starting off so small. I didnt personally experienxe any bleeding but it could be seen at 6+6 8+2 9+6 but was gone at 13+2 i think it stayed roughly the same size until it went, just changed shape a bit. i assume my body reabsorbed it. 

i know most women go on to have normal healthy pregnancies after this :) 

does it say how big the area measured in your notes? i could dig mine out and look up the measurments of the bleed area

x


----------



## lian_83

Hi SisterRose, thanks for answering, i'm really freaking out with this. On my report, it says 20x8x16ml, the unit ml was a puzzle, hence i asked my gp. He said, he doesn't know as well, but thought it's a typo, should be mm. He said it's probably mm. Didn't say much except, "this is nature's way of screening the unfit and weak." 

I havent had any bleeding for 48 hours, is this a good thing? Shouldn't I be passing out the blood? 

Also, I have horrible nausea, which I don't know whether because of hcg or SCH related. My last hcg couny is almost 60000 which was textbook for 6-7 weeks. I tried doing exhaustive research if SCH do worsen nausea cause I just feel so tired all the time, slept more than 14 hours last night.


----------



## SisterRose

lian_83 said:


> Hi SisterRose, thanks for answering, i'm really freaking out with this. On my report, it says 20x8x16ml, the unit ml was a puzzle, hence i asked my gp. He said, he doesn't know as well, but thought it's a typo, should be mm. He said it's probably mm. Didn't say much except, "this is nature's way of screening the unfit and weak."
> 
> I havent had any bleeding for 48 hours, is this a good thing? Shouldn't I be passing out the blood?
> 
> Also, I have horrible nausea, which I don't know whether because of hcg or SCH related. My last hcg couny is almost 60000 which was textbook for 6-7 weeks. I tried doing exhaustive research if SCH do worsen nausea cause I just feel so tired all the time, slept more than 14 hours last night.

On my scan notes it just said the area of bleed was "3.1 x 0.9cm" :shrug: I have no idea how big that is, but was told that it's quite small. 

As I never had any bleeding, I don't know how much is "normal" but I'd imagine that not having any more bleeding for 48hrs is a good sign.

I think that was a very insensitive thing for your GP to say, if you read back through this thread you'll see LOTS of women who have had normal pregnancies and gone on to give birth to healthy babies after having SCH's 

:hugs:


----------



## Vilval

Hello. 
I think it's about time, I introduce myself.
I have been trying to read up all the posts during the last weeks.

I'm expecting an IVF baby. Everything went very well until I was 7w,6d. I had my first red bleed. At the ER, they found a sch next to the cervix. The next days was followed by brown spotting. 5 days later I experienced another fresh bleed. I was ordered 7 days of bedrest. After a controlscan, I was told my sch was gone. I felt very relieved, it had gone so fast.
4 days after returning to work I had a massive bleed at work, where I passed a clot the size of an orange. I had a controlscan 2 days later, where they couldn't find the reason for my bleeding. There was no sign of SCH.
I stayed home for another week in which I experienced no bleeding, but one day after returning to work, I had another massive bleeding (periodlike). I went to the ER, scared I was losing my baby. Baby was doing fine. The sonograf said, I might have a partial placenta previa, but she wasn't sure.
5 days later (12 weeks, 6 days) I went for my nuchal scan. Baby was fine, but she found a new sch measuring 1,5x4,5 cm and I have indeed a partial placenta previa. Now I'm ordered strict bedrest for 4 weeks, where I will have another ultrasound. I haven't had any bleeding or spotting for a week, and I'm feeling very optimistic it will stay this Way, since all my fresh bleedings has happened at work.
I hope to share good storys and support with all of you suffering the same.
Last I hope you forgive me, if there is any wrong spelling. I'm Danish, but I'm trying my best!


----------



## bnporter81

Hi all...I had one with my oldest son. It was discovered at an US around 7 weeks. It went away and all was fine. Now, I'm newly pregnant again and had some light spotting last night. Can you have a sch starting this early in pregnancy or is there a better chance something else is the cause?


----------



## Vilval

bnporter81 said:


> Hi all...I had one with my oldest son. It was discovered at an US around 7 weeks. It went away and all was fine. Now, I'm newly pregnant again and had some light spotting last night. Can you have a sch starting this early in pregnancy or is there a better chance something else is the cause?

Mine started at 7w6d, so it can happen early on. I'm hoping the best for you!!


----------



## Vilval

I went in for a gender scan last friday (15+0).

We are having a baby girl &#55357;&#56842;. 

The hematoma was still there, close to my cervix. I still don't experience any bleeding. Unfortunaly she didn't meassure the hematoma, since it was a gender scan, but proportionately it looked smaller than 2 weeks ago.

Now I'm excited for my next scan at 17+0 at the hospital, where the hematoma will be messured and the location of the placenta will be assesed


----------



## lovehearts

I was told my haematoma had gone at my 20 week scan. I had a private scan at 22 weeks to see why I was spotting as the nhs wouldn't scan me and the bleed was still there, at the same size as 16 weeks. I am Dissapointed in the nhs, it was like she just didn't want to look for it. 

Anyway, does anyone have any experience with sch that continue through the second tri? Is there any chance at all this will go? 

X


----------



## dairymomma

It's been a very long time since I posted here. Two years or so...I've had 2 rainbow babies in between a total of 7 m/c and I've had sch's diagnosed with 3 of my 9 pregnancies though I'm suspicious that at least one other m/c had a sch that wasn't found. With my dd (my only full-term birth with a sch pg), I had a small sch behind the placenta at 8 weeks (found after I started bleeding) and gone at 12 weeks. Another sch was found on top the placenta at 12 weeks but was resolved by 20 weeks. I wasn't told a size, just that they were shrinking. The very next pg after my dd, I started bleeding at 9 weeks and an u/s showed an sch behind the placenta. I m/c 4 days later. I do not know if the sch caused the m/c or not as I may or may not have progesterone problems and I wasn't taking a progesterone supplement at the time. With my current m/c (I'm waiting for my D&C tomorrow), I started bleeding at 9w5d and an u/s at 10w1d showed a 10w3d baby and a small sch somewhere on the placenta. A followup u/s at 14w1d showed the sch was gone but the baby was 13 1/2-14 weeks and there was no hb/fetal movement/etc. The doctor seems to think the sch is the cause of my current m/c as I was taking progesterone this time yet I still m/c. My first m/c is the one I suspect an sch but one wasn't diagnosed. I started bleeding at 8 weeks but the u/s showed a 7wk baby with hb in the 150s. No cause for the bleeding was found. I m/c a week later. 

My question is has anyone had recurrent sch? If so, what did your doctor do (if anything) to treat it? I've been tested for clotting disorders thought I can't remember all of them off the top of my head. The results came back normal and the doctor said I just was unlucky. I'm convinced the sch is occuring when the placenta partially detaches from the uterine wall at the time I would possibly have miscarried if I weren't taking progesterone. The reason for this is I'm diagnosed with a sch after I start bleeding and the bleeding always starts between 7 weeks and 9 weeks whether I take the progesterone or not. The only difference is it's certain I'll miscarry if I'm not on the progesterone whereas it's 50-50 I'll m/c while taking it.


----------



## Kristine83

Hi everyone!

First off - im sorry for my english.. I am from Norway, and havent found a site like this there, discussing SCH..

I was diagnosed sterile in May, as my one tube (the other is removed) was found blocked. I also have low progesterone levels, and my uterus is heart-shaped.. i have miscarried many times after i got my daughter in 2004..

But in june we got pregnant!! (And i got terrified losing again).
I had a lot of pain from 4 weeks..
I am 9 weeks today, and they found a hematoma measuring 5 cm diameter 2 weeks ago when i started heavy bleeding.. It wouldnt stop..and i had a lot of pain (like giving birth), and bled really really heavy!
The uktrasound showed a healthy baby though...
I went home bleeding like before..and two days later i passed HUGE clots..like the size of my hand! I was sure i miscarried..
But baby was fine..
Home again - and the heavy bleeding, cramps and clots wouldnt stop..
I have been on bedrest the last 14 days..not sleeping because of the pain .. I need to sleep with two big towels rolled in between my legs because of the heavy bleeding..

I went back for an ultrasound today, and the hematoma is measuring 2 cm..
Thats good news, but i cant understand why its still there after all this heavy red bleeding!

I am so afraid..because this may be our only chance to have a baby (my daughter isnt my boyfriends daugter). 
My boyfriend is positive,,but i cant! I have lost so many times and i am just waiting for it..

But - this time i get progesterone..
And today i finally got some pills that will stop my bleeding (because it seems like it wont heal by itself)..
I took the first pills today and my bleeding is suddenly very very small,,almost nothing. That helps me stay a little positive.
I have this cramps still, but drinking a lot of water helps a little.

So, this is me and my story this far..

Good luck to all of you! I hope to read a lot of good stories, with babies born full-term!

And my gyn ob told me that the hematoma alone, give only a small percent of loosing the baby. 
She also said that bleeding is a good thing having a hematoma..but in my case it was so much bleeding i went anemic, and the source of the bleeding could not stop by itself. Brown blood is a good thing..
I hope i will get brown soon, to se the medicines are working stopping my ongoing bleeding.


----------



## Dana_Scully

Hey girls! I came to this thread more than a year ago. At around 13 weeks I was diagnosed with a hematoma that was as big as my placenta. I bled on and off a lot for about 3 weeks, got taken off work and at 18 weeks my hematoma was gone. I'm now the proud mama of a beautiful 10 months old boy! :) I just popped by to give you ladies some hope! Hang in there! ^_^


----------



## BBellyRose

I would like to share another positive outcome with a sch!

I just gave birth to my healthy son  weighing almost 4kg!!

This pregnancy I was diagnosed with a sch at 5 1/2 weeks, when I started spotting. I was on bedrest and the spotting stopped, but then at around 8 weeks I had a bright red bleed (more than AF on a heavy day) and I was terrified of losing another baby (I lost my previous LO at 9 weeks) and I found out that a small edge of the placenta had lifted. After lots of bedrest and progesterone, the bleeding stopped and the sch was not visible anymore by 13 weeks.
The rest of my pregnancy went without problems.

Be strong, there is hope!


----------



## 254

It's been a long long time since I posted here (about a year) but I wanted to post and let people who are in the shoes I was in a year ago know how things panned out for me.

Background: I had a MMC in Jan '09, gave birth to my daughter at home in March '10, started ttc when she was 6 months old and it took nearly 2 years and 2 miscarriages to conceive her little brother.

When I was 9 weeks pregnant I started spotting... I'd not wanted to have any early scans (after having one with our previous pregnancy then still miscarrying 3 weeks later) but went for one after the spotting and baby seemed fine. A few days later I had a very heavy bleed, with clots, and thought it must be all over... but I could still hear the heartbeat on the doppler. A scan at 10w showed baby was fine but I had a 4-5cm wide SCH - bigger than the sac was at that time.

I continued to bleed on and off for weeks... but our 12 week scan showed there was no more new blood in the SCH. I spotted until 14 weeks, then it stopped.

We had a rocky pregnancy for other reasons (issues picked up at 2nd trimester scans) but on the SCH front, by my 20 week scan last November, there was no sign of it at all.

My son was born in March, and although he has some challenges in life (he has a muscular condition and talipes/club foot) he is very bright, smiley and just generally wonderful! 

I wanted to share this as I found it helped so much to read SCH success stories back when I was so scared this time last year. Fingers crossed for you all. :)


----------



## MissyMoo88

Hi ladies, can I join please? 

I had a bleed yesterday, only two lots when I wiped, it was bright red blood. I went and had bloods (HCG at 9540) and a scan, the sonographer said I was measuring 6weeks exactly. She said all looked good and healthy, we saw baby's heartbeat at 100bpm and she said there was no sign of miscarriage. She did see a small blood pocket on the outside of my uterus but said this could just be a bruise? My doctor rang me and told me this blood pocket could or couldnot be a problem, apparently if it bleeds 50% or more into my uterus then it's dangerous for baby. She's put me on bed rest or as much as I can with an 18mo. 

Is SCH only on the inside of the uterus? Or does it class on the outside too? Also should I refrain from sex too if I'm on bed rest? 

I had a miscarriage in July, with a D&C on the 24th July. I got pregnant without having a cycle after my miscarriage.

x


----------



## W8ing4ours

hi missy moo, sorry to hear of your sch. I've been put on no sex restrictions since week 6 because of my sch, my dr even went as far to say no orgasm, nothing. I'd refrain from sex for sure until you can figure out what's going on. Good luck to you, I just found out today after weeks of growing bigger, my clot finally shrunk this week! Just listen to the dr and rest as much as you can :hugs:


----------



## MissyMoo88

W8ing4ours, thank you for your reply :hugs: 
That's great news your clot is shrinking ! Have you had many check ups etc? I'm still very confused about it all as my doctor only explained a bit over the phone. I'm not sure where we go from here. I had a scan booked for next Tuesday so I'm thinking of still going to it? I'm having bloods every week as a precaution from the miscarriage as we didn't find out til almost 2 weeks after bubs heart had stopped. 
I've had no bleeding for over 24 hours x
Apparently my blood pocket was only small according to the sonographer. 
I just feel very deflated, with going through a miscarriage in July I'm so scared.


----------



## MissyMoo88

I'm not sure if I've attached this right but I think this may be the pocket of blood? I'm really not clued up on all this and I hadn't heard of it til yesterday. Can you tell me anything about my scan picture? :flower:


----------



## ClaireJ23

I was told pelvic rest after my bleed in my first pregnancy which means no sex, but not bed rest just taking it easy.


----------



## W8ing4ours

I'm not great with the ultrasound pictures but definitey go to your scan next Tuesday. Most of these bleeds, the vast majority, clear up and the pregnancy goes on healthily. I was soooooo scared, for weeks now. At 6w3d I had heavy bleeding and horribly bad contraction type cramping,I tought for sure it was over :( every week I've gone in for an ultrasound to assess the blood clot and every week it was bigger (last week it was almost 4 inches in diameter! But the baby has always been fine, growing perfectly and is now measuring 3 days ahead of my due date. I know how scary this can be, I bled brown blood everyday for nearly a month After the first episode, I always feared the worse. But I really think I'm almost in the clear now, which is typically what happens with these sch bleeds, they scare us so much but 90% of them go away! Try to just have faith in god and your path honey ;). Please update and let me know how it goes next week, I'll be thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## Lilia78

Hi this is my first post this group helped me a lot during my pregnancy. I was diagnosed with Sch at 6 weeks and I had heavy bleeding with big clots until 20 weeks, for about a month the bleeding stopped and came back until I gave birth to a healthy baby girl, she is now almost 10 months old. I was put on bedrest for 7 weeks, I had to drink 5 litres of water everyday, I wasn't allowed to bend and pick up something, I wasn't allowed to carry something even my own handbag I had to change for a small cross body type where it can hold only my wallet and my phone, no sex, no standing for more than 10 minutes and no sitting down for a long time, no sitting under the sun, no showering in hot water, the water should be average temperature, walking is good but not for long. I hope this will help because it helped me a lot through my difficult pregnancy and I have now a very healthy baby girl.


----------



## MissyMoo88

Thank you for your replies. 

I saw my doctor today and she's put me on bed rest until I hit 12 weeks. I've had no more bleeding since the two lots on Tuesday morning which my doctor said is a good sign. She said my clot is only small but because I suffered a miscarriage in late July she wants us to be over cautious. She told me no lifting, no lifting or carrying my daughter, no sex, no activities, no exercise. I'm going stir crazy and only been resting 3 days. 
In the doctors my 18mo ran off so I ran after her, with my doctor shouting my name and telling me not to run in front of all the patients in the waiting room. 
I've had more bloods today to check my HCG and my scan is Tuesday. I feel better after seeing my doctor and her explaining things properly. 

Thinking of you too W8ing4ours xxx


----------



## W8ing4ours

MissyMoo88 said:


> Thank you for your replies.
> 
> I saw my doctor today and she's put me on bed rest until I hit 12 weeks. I've had no more bleeding since the two lots on Tuesday morning which my doctor said is a good sign. She said my clot is only small but because I suffered a miscarriage in late July she wants us to be over cautious. She told me no lifting, no lifting or carrying my daughter, no sex, no activities, no exercise. I'm going stir crazy and only been resting 3 days.
> In the doctors my 18mo ran off so I ran after her, with my doctor shouting my name and telling me not to run in front of all the patients in the waiting room.
> I've had more bloods today to check my HCG and my scan is Tuesday. I feel better after seeing my doctor and her explaining things properly.
> 
> Thinking of you too W8ing4ours xxx


So glad you are taking it easy now, bedrest is rough but just think of it as your last real rest for years! Ha! Hope everything continues to go well and that everything is good with your scan Tuesday ;)


----------



## MissyMoo88

Just a quick question if I may, I've had a little more bleeding just now and it was when I went to the toilet for a bowel movement, it was the same with my first bleed last Tuesday, I had been to the toilet for a bowl movement too when I had the bleeding. I do strain a little. Is there any reason why I'd be bleeding vaginally while I'm straining to go to the toilet? Is this because of too much pressure and I should try to avoid it? I have probably over done it these last 3 days to say I've been put on bed rest. I have a scan in the morning which was already scheduled.


----------



## MissyMoo88

Hello,

Just got home from our scan and alls ok :) saw baby's heart beat at 139bpm and the SCH has gotten smaller , so all good news and I'm so relieved x


----------



## W8ing4ours

So glad to hear that missy! I used to have the same thing during/after a bm, I think the blood is already in there and the pushing just pushes it out, doesn't cause it. I'm so glad you saw LO and everything looks good :hugs:


----------



## mom2b42

Hello all! I am glad I found this forum, I have been reading through the pages. I wanted to share my story here, because not many people I know understand what I an going through. First of all I will be 33 years old in 3 days, I have 1 5 year old healthy boy, and am 11 wks, 4 days pregnant. This past Sunday was a normal day to begin with, until I felt pain quite a lot like contractions. Once they went away (I have intestinal spasms, which is what I thought the pains are) I carried on with my plans. I went to the atm, and returned home. When I was getting out of my van, I felt like I started bleeding. I confirmed that once I got into the house (quite a lot of red blood). I put on a pad and my husband took me to the ER. I walked from the car (dropped off at the door) to the counter, and blood was running down my legs. I told the lady at the fro t desk, and told her I needed to run to the restroom. I left a trail to the stall, it was so bad it had puddled in my shoes, I just knew I was having a miscarriage. They came and got me from the bathroom with a wheel chair. They took blood, and did an u/s. Baby was fine 155 bpm, flipping around. I want to my ob the next day and the baby showed 166 bpm. I have been on bed rest, and the only time I have bled red is when I got out of bed to go to my ob. My husband and I have both been terrified. I go for an ultrasound next Wednesday. I am really anticipating it. I have felt quite dizzy since the blood loss. I was diagnosed at the hospital with SCH. I have been paying everything works out. I thought some support would help with my fears. Thanks everyone, nice to meet you all.


----------



## W8ing4ours

Hi Mom2b, its soooo scary! I know exactly how you are feeling right now :( You just have to believe its going to be OK. The VAST majority of SCH patients go on to have healthy babies. I dont know why it happens :( I agree though, no one understands what you're going through, they cant possibly understand the fear associated with bleeding every single day while you are pregnant. Are you still bleeding? I only had red blood for 2 days and then spotted brown for almost 4 weeks, every day. :hugs: it will be ok, just really try to take it easy. My Dr. put me on activity restrictions, no lifting my toddler, no sex, no orgasm, no washing the floors, no scrubbing anything, no carrying groceries, no carrying laundry, etc. It wont be long, but for now just take it seriously. please let us know how everything goes at your ultrasound.


----------



## mom2b42

W8ing4ours said:


> Hi Mom2b, its soooo scary! I know exactly how you are feeling right now :( You just have to believe its going to be OK. The VAST majority of SCH patients go on to have healthy babies. I dont know why it happens :( I agree though, no one understands what you're going through, they cant possibly understand the fear associated with bleeding every single day while you are pregnant. Are you still bleeding? I only had red blood for 2 days and then spotted brown for almost 4 weeks, every day. :hugs: it will be ok, just really try to take it easy. My Dr. put me on activity restrictions, no lifting my toddler, no sex, no orgasm, no washing the floors, no scrubbing anything, no carrying groceries, no carrying laundry, etc. It wont be long, but for now just take it seriously. please let us know how everything goes at your ultrasound.

I spotted until yesterday (brown blood). I have not had any bleeding today. I get scared at every ache I feel. I have been put on bed rest by the hospital, and no sex or activities by my doctor as well. They didnt say anything about orgasm but, I will follow that instruction too. Whatever makes the best outcome, I want to do. I have been trying to remain calm, but at times it is hard especially when we see the blood. I am sure that everyone here feels that way. How far along are you? I think I may have had SCH with my first child, and it was never detected. I had a large clot come out after he was born (a few days later), my doctor didnt seem to think anything about it. I am wondering though if it just never bled. Luckily I work from home, and can do my work from my bed (that is a great help). I will let everyone know how my ultrasound turns out Wednesday.


----------



## mom2b42

MissyMoo88 said:


> Just a quick question if I may, I've had a little more bleeding just now and it was when I went to the toilet for a bowel movement, it was the same with my first bleed last Tuesday, I had been to the toilet for a bowl movement too when I had the bleeding. I do strain a little. Is there any reason why I'd be bleeding vaginally while I'm straining to go to the toilet? Is this because of too much pressure and I should try to avoid it? I have probably over done it these last 3 days to say I've been put on bed rest. I have a scan in the morning which was already scheduled.

I have strated bleeding due to having to strain some for a bowl movement as well. When I "Can't" go to the restroom, I get a lot of cramps. I keep thinking it is my SCH, but sometimes it is having to go and cant. One thing that has helped keep me from straining is getting in a warm bath, and a lot of times it has helped me to go to the restroom. :flower:


----------



## mom2b42

254 said:


> It's been a long long time since I posted here (about a year) but I wanted to post and let people who are in the shoes I was in a year ago know how things panned out for me.
> 
> Background: I had a MMC in Jan '09, gave birth to my daughter at home in March '10, started ttc when she was 6 months old and it took nearly 2 years and 2 miscarriages to conceive her little brother.
> 
> When I was 9 weeks pregnant I started spotting... I'd not wanted to have any early scans (after having one with our previous pregnancy then still miscarrying 3 weeks later) but went for one after the spotting and baby seemed fine. A few days later I had a very heavy bleed, with clots, and thought it must be all over... but I could still hear the heartbeat on the doppler. A scan at 10w showed baby was fine but I had a 4-5cm wide SCH - bigger than the sac was at that time.
> 
> I continued to bleed on and off for weeks... but our 12 week scan showed there was no more new blood in the SCH. I spotted until 14 weeks, then it stopped.
> 
> We had a rocky pregnancy for other reasons (issues picked up at 2nd trimester scans) but on the SCH front, by my 20 week scan last November, there was no sign of it at all.
> 
> My son was born in March, and although he has some challenges in life (he has a muscular condition and talipes/club foot) he is very bright, smiley and just generally wonderful!
> 
> I wanted to share this as I found it helped so much to read SCH success stories back when I was so scared this time last year. Fingers crossed for you all. :)

Thank you for sharing your story! It does help to know someone who has been through this with postive outcomes. I have had a lot of emotions (I was just diagnosted Sunday). I think this is one of the most terrifying things I have been through.


----------



## mom2b42

ClaireJ23 said:


> I was told pelvic rest after my bleed in my first pregnancy which means no sex, but not bed rest just taking it easy.

I was told quite the same thing, but if I walk any length (like to my kitchen), I start bleeding again. How are you doing with just restricted activity?


----------



## Juswannabemom

Hi all, am now 8 weeks and diagnosed with a small SCH (about 1cm) at 5 weeks. No problems until I started having pink and brown spotting two days ago & today, after peeing, I had a sudden gush of watery bright red blood. It wasn't a lot probably about 2-3 ml and had since stopped. But it is enough to worry me. I already had a blighted ovum many years ago and a chemical pregnancy earlier this year. Tried IVF & lots of infertility stuff and miraculously conceived accidentally on our own while waiting for our next IVF. Just saw a healthy heartbeat yesterday at 180 bpm but now this? I am trying to remain calm but realized I couldn't take this stress and broke down. It has been a challenging journey to get pregnant and in this current pregnancy, it is so stressful even though fetus heart beat is progressing normally every week & it is growing (I request for weekly scan since week 5). Am told fetus implanted too low, I have a SCH that is very close to the cervical below the sac, and the fluid in the sac is on the low volume. Given a 50% risk of miscarriage until next week. If everything is fine at week 9 my risk will reduce drastically. It is just a few more days before week 9 but now this bleeding? I dunno how I can take this anymore...


----------



## W8ing4ours

Ohhhh big big :hugs: I'm so sorry you are going through this wannabemom, I really am. It's so hard to hold onto the hope some days. I conceived both of my babies through IVF and I understand how hard the road to a successful baby can be. Just pray and believe and I will do the same for you. Just believe in this little life inside you, that's all you can do today. Please update when you can :hugs:


----------



## W8ing4ours

Mom2b - how is everything?


----------



## W8ing4ours

Missymoo, any updates? 

I just found out today we're having a boy!! No signs of that darn sch anymore, praying it stays at bay...


----------



## mom2b42

W8ing4ours said:


> Mom2b - how is everything?

Things are going well. I had the ultrasound Wednesday, everything looked good. The doctor took me off bed rest. I started bleeding (very dark blood) this morning. I am back on bed rest now. Baby is still doing well. I will try to share an ultrasound pic. The next scheduled ultrasound is Nov. 27TH. I did reach 13 weeks today. I have noticed right before the bleeds I start feeling really sick (I did before I got my periods too), has anyone else experienced that? How are you feeling and doing?


----------



## mom2b42

I am sorry you are going through that, I know it can be quite discouraging, scary, and stressful. My life has changed from normal to doing everything in bed. I know the blood is quite scary, and the hospital is often not too positive. Most women go on to deliver healthy babies, try not to stress. I have tried taking my mind off of it the best I can, so I do not make myself feel worse. My husband has to work so he bought a mini fridge and put it in our room, the microwave, and a toaster. This has helped me actually. I also have a son at home with me that is 5, we find things that are entertaining lol. Try to do things that distract your mind from the SCH. Think positive the best you can, and try not to read too much on the internet lol. We can all talk to each other and help through the difficult moments.


----------



## mom2b42

My signature is so messed up on here lol


----------



## Boothh

Hi, I'm just looking for some advice really, had a scan today and was told I have an extra chorionic haemorrhage. I have had any bleeding and they said it was small but I'm scared and confused! Do I just carry on as normal and hope I don't bleed?


----------



## Monpetitbebe1

I was just diagnosed with SCH. After several years of surgeries and IUI and IVF procedures, we became pregnant with our last frozen emby. I stopped progesterone on Thursday, and on Friday, Nov 1st, I had my first trimester screening. On Saturday, I woke up to pee and had a flush of red blood and clots. I immediately went to the ER. They did a urinalysis and an ultrasound and found bleeding around the baby. Since the hospital I went to, didn't have any OBs, I had to call the on call OB at another hospital to determine what was going on. She diagnosed me with SCH. Basically said I have SCH and it can be a sign of miscarriage. Since it's the weekend, I have to wait until Monday to talk further with my OB to find out the size and location, and the risk level. I don't really understand this yet....what questions should I be asking my dr? Thanks!!! Michele


----------



## Monpetitbebe1

Boothh said:


> Hi, I'm just looking for some advice really, had a scan today and was told I have an extra chorionic haemorrhage. I have had any bleeding and they said it was small but I'm scared and confused! Do I just carry on as normal and hope I don't bleed?

It depends what your normal is.....I would take it easy. I was told to relax, no heavy lifting, drink lots of water, rest as much as possible.


----------



## Monpetitbebe1

Has anyone had success with making dietary changes, in regards to SCH? I read that vitamin C, eating lots of spinach and protein can drastically improve the situation.


----------



## W8ing4ours

Hi monpetit, so sorry you're dealing with this. I didn't make any dietary changes, just really really took it easy for a month. Similarly to you, I had my first bleed 2 days after I stopped my progesterone, what a strange coincidence. I also conceived through IVF. Try to stay positive, I'm sitting at 17 weeks today and no problems for 2 months now! :hugs: hope you get positive news this week.


----------



## Sarah311283

Hey everyone! I'm new to the site but this is just what I have been looking for! I was diagnosed with a subchronic haematoma 3 weeks ago when I was 8 weeks pregnant ive had bleeding off and on since I was 6 weeks sometimes its been really heavy with massive clots but lately it's been much lighter just more or less on wiping and the blood was a rusty brown colour. The last few days I've noticed a yellowish fluid that when I wipe and I was wondering if anyone else had had this??? I'm seeing my consultant on Monday so unless I have another heavy bleed between now and then I was going to mention it however if anyone can shed any light prior to that I'd really appreciate it. Thanks so much Sarah x


----------



## Angelique1

Hi guys, 

I have been searching high and low for information and finding this thread feels like a lifesend! 

At week 8 of my pregnancy (from fresh IVF transfer) I had bright red bleeding and thought it was all over, like my other 2 losses this year. However, it only appeared when I wiped that one time and didn't come back. 

The next morning I went to emergency and they said they found a deflated SCH, that it looked like it had bled and was between uterus and sac. I had brown spotting leading up to it and only a little afterward. 

This week (week 10) I had stringy brown discharge, not much at all, and yesterday and today the stringy was pink/red, but again such a tiny bit. Yesterday I had an ultrasound and they couldn't find any SCH, it seems to have gone. But, what is the stringy stuff?


----------



## mara16jade

I'm 5w4d and just told I have a SCH tonight. :cry: She didn't say how big or how concerning. I went in for some very light pink cm and found that I have a bladder infection. Then they did an ultrasound and finally called me today to talk about what they found. I had to request they call me, so maybe its not as big of a deal since they didn't call me first? I don't know. ::sigh::

I can't see it. I'm not sure where it is, but she said it was right next to the gestational sac. Anyone familiar with finding them on early scans?

I haven't had ANY red spotting. Only very light pink when I wiped on Saturday night and Sunday morning. Nothing since. I'm so scared. :(

https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a382/mara16jade/IMG_20131117_154902_zpsbbb221de.jpg


----------



## mara16jade

And here's me eating my words. Last night my ob/gyn called me after I requested she call to talk to me about my ultrasound. She told me my SCH was the cause of my bleeding, not my bladder infection and she wanted me to come back in in about an hour to get my hcg. I had my hcg tested on Sunday and it was 13541. 

So I went in and had a really bad experience and I panicked. I'm already a really bad patient when it comes to needles, and last night sent me over the edge. It took them a while to calm me down and tell me that had to re-do it since they missed the vein and that's why it hurt so bad. About an hour after the blood draw I started bleeding. :cry: I don't know if its from the SCH or if its a miscarriage. The bleeding slowly stopped last night, and this morning its more of a brown with hint of red color. And much, much less than last night. 

My hcg last night (so about 54 hours from Sunday's test) was 24545. Not quite doubled, but it still rose.

Did anyone get gushes of blood from too much activity? I'm wondering if my convulsing and hyperventilating pushed some blood out? ::sigh:: I'm so scared.


----------



## rubybreeze

I just found out I have a sch at my dating scan on Monday. I haven't had any bleeding yet, but I also haven't had much in the way of pregnancy symptoms. I have been a little crampy. At the scan they dated me at 5w5 days, which is less than I thought I was. There was a hb seen with rate of 117. My sch was measured at 7x8x3mm and is near the sac. I am absolutely terrified. To the point that I have to psych myself up when I go to the bathroom as I'm scared I'll see blood.


----------



## SweetPea157

Generally I'm a quiet observer when it comes to these forums, and truthfully I do my best to swear myself off the internet all together (tends to heighten my anxiety) but this particular thread has been very relatable and I'm grateful for that. 

First IVF cycle was canceled two days before retrieval (that was pretty frustrating), but second cycle resulted in a positive pregnancy test on 11/9, which was confirmed via HGC levels on 11/9 & 11/11. Everything seemed great, we were actually in a little bit of shock... Two cycles, only one complete one, and pregnant! To us, nothing short of a miracle!! That makes us undoubtedly 5 weeks, 5 days today.

This past Tuesday (cruelly the same morning we were to be at my brother-in-law and fiancé's, "gender reveal u/s"... Which we did manage through despite our panic), I woke up and felt blood hit my panty liner (which I had on bc of the prometrium inserts) at about 7:30am. For the first 1.5 hours it was probably more blood - bright red - then I have ever had during a regular period. Or at least it felt that way bc I was only equipped with panty liners and they were soaking through at a very quick rate. After suffering through my brother-in-laws ultrasound (which I swear I went into some kind of survival black out mode bc I barely remember it) I immediately went for blood work at our specialist. Last HCG was on 11/11 and was 440, HCG for 11/19 was 2944, so looking optimistic. The heavy bleeding slowed throughout the day and when our nurse called she put me on bed rest until our first u/s which is scheduled for 11/27. I went back again this morning (11/21) and the HCG had only risen to 3836, which makes me a little nervous, but I'm trying to shake that off for now. I only bled for probably 6-8 hours, and only heavy for the first 1.5 hours, and the following day was just some brownish discharge, though I did have one dark, dark clot come out yesterday, as well, the only clot I've seen. That scared me, and is what prompted the blood work this morning. 

It's going to be a long couple of days until our u/s, but thank you for sharing your stories. Without an official diagnosis yet, this has been the closest thing I have found to what happened the other morning and it has been extremely comforting. We are hopeful, and that's all we can be! Thanks again!


----------



## mara16jade

rubybreeze said:


> I just found out I have a sch at my dating scan on Monday. I haven't had any bleeding yet, but I also haven't had much in the way of pregnancy symptoms. I have been a little crampy. At the scan they dated me at 5w5 days, which is less than I thought I was. There was a hb seen with rate of 117. My sch was measured at 7x8x3mm and is near the sac. I am absolutely terrified. To the point that I have to psych myself up when I go to the bathroom as I'm scared I'll see blood.

The blood is scary. But knowing you have a SCH should help calm your fear a tiny bit. I was scared to go #2 because I thought I'd push the gest. sac out. :blush: I'm still spotting a very tiny bit of brown cm today, but it is slowing down a lot. I'm really trying to take it easy - even though they say it doesn't matter and I can go about my daily life.

If you bleed, they told me to not panic or be concerned until I'm soaking 2-3 pads an hour and/or I see clots the size of golf balls or the size of my hand come out. I never had anything close to that, and honestly haven't even soaked a panty liner. I don't think I had much more than about a drop on a panty liner - but when I wiped, there was a ton. When the "big bleed" happened Tuesday night it was bright red/orange, and since then has gone from red, to pink, to brown, to brown cm.

Its so hard. Hang in there. They told me that seeing the heartbeat is a really good sign, and so are rising hcg levels.


----------



## mara16jade

Sweetpea - have they told you whether or not you have a bleed?

I'm so sorry you're going through this. I hope everything turns out ok.


----------



## SweetPea157

mara16jade said:


> Sweetpea - have they told you whether or not you have a bleed?
> 
> I'm so sorry you're going through this. I hope everything turns out ok.

Thank you, and no, not officially. Our nurse mentioned the term subchorionic as a possible explanation for the random bleed, and I (of course) googled it... and here I am! She actually offered to move our u/s up, but cautioned us that sometimes at 5 weeks the heartbeat is hard to detect. She was afraid not hearing a heartbeat could be more distressful to me, so we've opted to wait until our originally scheduled day of the 27th, which will put us at 6w4d, that is unless the bleeding returned.

So far it's just been those few hours of moderate bleeding, the dark clot yesterday that was probably about the length of my thumb, and the HCG level that didn't double in 48 hours. I've had no cramps. Pregnancy symptoms are hard to detect for me bc of being on so many different injections leading up to the retrieval, transfer and post transfer - for example, my breasts have been larger and sore for some time, even before the two embryos were transferred, so that's not really a good gauge. 

We've pretty much been on this constant emotional roller coaster ride since June... It's exhausting and hugely distracting!! I suppose I will try to enjoy the time off my feet and try to catch up on some work, as a distraction. Thanks for the reply!!

IVF/ICSI 1: canceled, dangerously high E2 levels 
IVF/ICSI 2: BFP!! 
PCOS & Azoospermia 
Together since 2004, HS sweethearts &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## mara16jade

I wish you the best Sweetpea! Its so hard to believe, and I have to force myself to not panic, but most stories end really well for those who have a sch. Hopefully we'll all be with a baby in our arms next year.


----------



## W8ing4ours

Hi sweet pea, sorry to hear you are also dealing with the scary bleeding. I soooo understand the road you're on and have been on for months. I just wanted to say I really hope everything works out for you next week. Even if its an sch the vast majority turn out to dissipate and the babies are born healthy. Try to stay positive Hun, rest and relax, no activity, keep us posted :hugs:


----------



## SweetPea157

Thank you both!! This was my third full day in bed... I'm trying to bask in the forced downtime, and using the time to catch up on work from my laptop, but I joked with my husband this evening that my dogs (we have 3 "fur babies" - two little Maltese and a rambunctious Puggle) are not very good for conversation! Luckily my husband will be home for the weekend so I'll have an actual person to talk to! :) 

This is our first, we've been with our fertility specialist for 20 months now total, we're so nervous... Luckily today was a good day. I was able to stay positive and preoccupied for the bulk of the day, and have still had no additional bleeding, thank goodness. 

Wishing you both the best, as well! Will update after Wednesday's appointment. Thanks again for the replies... Nice to know we're not alone!


----------



## SweetPea157

Mara - I just noticed you and I are on the same timeline! We had our first positive on 11/9. Our fertilization was Oct. 26, which makes me 6 weeks tomorrow!


----------



## Loopy lotti

Hi girls, another one here with a diagnosed SCH, 2 in fact :-( I just found this group after a search and am very thankful to have found it and read so many positive stories. To save me typing again I've copied n pasted my story below from the recent thread on this subject in the 1st Trimester section.

_I have 2 SCH's .......and as you can imagine I'm really not very happy as I thought I'd finally be able to relax about this pregnancy as I'm on the cusp of graduating to the 2nd trimester!

I had my 1st bleed on Nov 10th @ 10 wks. The doc found what he called at the time just a slight separation of the placenta from the uterus wall and not to worry. He put me on progesterone injections every other day plus an oral tablet (Duphaston) x3 times daily & told me to carry on as normal. 

8 days later I had another bleed so of course went back to the docs where he diagnosed a SCH measuring 3x1 cms. This time he put on me on bed rest until he saw me 1 wk later for my 12 wk scan + NT test. 

I had no further bleeds and the 12 wk scan + NT test took place the day before yesterday. The baby was perfect, wiggling and waving at me, the NT measurement was just perfect, BUT he said quite matter of factly 'so you have x2 SCH's, 1 measures 3x1 cms the other 2x1 cms. 

Seems there is no other treatment than to continue the progesterone and continued bed rest, I'm signed off for 2 wks until I return for another scan for a progress update (this will be 14 wks). 

I'm finding it SOOOO hard to remain calm about the whole thing but am resisting staying away from Google as I'm terrified of what results I might find out, and trying to stay positive that it's been way over a week since I've actually bled (bar a few episodes of slight brown discharge). And bed rest for me is a total nightmare as I'm usually so active. Oh well needs must and so far my work have been VERY understanding although I think I have to go onto unpaid after 4 weeks of being off which is only another week after this current 2 weeks of bed rest. Sigh.

Sorry that was lengthy, I just wanted to share my story too.

Wishing you girls the very best of luck with your SCH's ......as my doc says, don't worry, they will grow out as the uterus grows, so mega baby dust to us all and hopefully some speedy growing!! 

LL x _

Having read so many others stories it looks like my bleeds are far less than many others have experienced so for that I should be thankful .......I'm just praying to see some improvement & hope to be able to go back to work after my next scan on the 8th Dec. My work are very understanding but I suspect that will wear thin if I don't go back after the 8th (which will have been 3 wks off). 

Good luck to everyone else on this group .......looking forward to seeing all your progress, updates and positive progression! 

LLx


----------



## Frizzabelle

Hi ladies, I've been searching the Internet for stories of sch's and finally stumbled upon this one!
I had a massive bleed 8 days ago, at 10 weeks +4, soaked through three pads an hour and thought for sure the pregnancy was over! The hospital couldn't see me until the next day so after a horrific night, me and my husband went up there for a scan.
The baby was wriggling around like mad (such relief!) but was told I had a 6x7cm sch. I've been told I'm likely to bleed again and to take a wait and see approach as there's nothing else that can be done. 
I should be having another scan next week and obviously I'm praying that the clot is smaller....or completely gone would be nice!
I've stopped bleeding and am up and about as normal (my nearly 2 year old won't let me sit for long!) 
I have not yet met my midwife as they are very busy at the moment but they should be in contact soon and I'm being referred for extra care for the bleed. 
I feel like I have a bomb in my womb along with my baby! Cannot stop thinking of the possible outcomes to this situation and I hate not being able to do anything to help!
I hope all you ladies the best of luck and pray you make it to term with a healthy baby :) think positive xx


----------



## Loopy lotti

Frizzabelle said:


> I feel like I have a bomb in my womb along with my baby!

Hi Frizabelle - welcome to the 'worry club' that none of us wish to be in. Describing it like a bomb in the womb is exactly how I feel!! Good news though that you've stopped bleeding, for now at least. I'm surprised your doc's haven't prescribed bed rest as it seems to be the norm for those with an SCH......although I have read elsewhere that some doc's do not believe it will do anything at all other than to reassure the patient that 'everything possible' is being done. 

Also, my doc immediately prescribed progesterone injections, although I have no idea what this helps or supports? But maybe worth asking your care providers if this is worth considering though? Just a thought. 

Stay positive and do keep us updated.

LLx


----------



## Frizzabelle

Thank you loopy, yes I have read lots of ladies being prescribed bed rest but the doctor I saw didn't seem to have that much information for me. I've asked if there's anything I should or shouldn't be doing but they said they would ask and get back to me! I am trying to take it easy. Resting as much as I can. My husband has been such a great help.
I'm writing a little list of questions to ask at my next scan so I don't forget! 
I found it helpful and reassuring to google success stories, there's some great stories of ladies with perfectly healthy babies carried to term :)
When I fell pregnant I was hoping this baby wouldn't come as late as my son (he was 13 days overdue) and now I'm praying that he/she does! Definitely being careful what I wish for in future! x


----------



## Northernmonke

Hey ladies I am in the club too, very worried about my 4cm sch with my miracle twins, I am on progesterone suppositories and injections due to the ivf and was also on mini asprin which they told me to stop. I have not be told to bed rest just dont lift as usual. I keep getting pains does anyone else? x


----------



## Frizzabelle

I keep getting low down belly pains northern. They scare me! x


----------



## Northernmonke

Yeah I have first midwife apt tomorrow so im hoping she will tell me what is normal. I dint know what to expect from it to be honest x


----------



## Loopy lotti

Hi Northern, good luck tmrw with the MW, hopefully all will be well and she'll reassure you. Let us know how you get on. How far along are you now?

Hi Frizzabelle too - hope all is ok with you ;-) 

I also have what I'd class as a LOT of pains, crampy type pains that resemble AF cramps. I've asked my Oby previously & he's just said, it's normal and is the uterus stretching & is fine unless the pains become intolerable. I still find them really unearving though and will ask again when I'm next in (Sun 8th Dec, btw Sun is a normal work day here in the middle east).


----------



## Northernmonke

Thanks lou. She was really nice, did lots of paperwork but didn't really say much about the sch. She didn't seem fussed either way. She said they can sort themselves out or be a problem. I asked if I would have another scan to check on it and she said no unless I bleed. I did ask if she could get me in fir a scan before xmas as we want to tell family as they will be with us and hopefully I will be 11 weeks. God this is all so scary! I don't know whether to get one of those doppler things so I can be reassured but I might worry myself too. X


----------



## Loopy lotti

We've decided against a Doppler as I think we'd just worry ourselves sick with any kind of perceived odd noise or irregularity! Nature needs to run it's course and having a Doppler isn't going to change anything. 

Glad your MW didn't seem fussed, my doc is the same, just doesn't seem that concerned which I guess we just have to take as a positive :thumbup:


----------



## Northernmonke

Yeah I briefly mentioned it to hubby and he said no. I think having it all the time would make me mental but would like to have a go if I knew a friend had one. I am 8 weeks today and its so scary not knowing if they are still ok in there x


----------



## Frizzabelle

The pains are very unnerving! I had my booking appointment but other than that I won't see my midwife until 23rd! I'm quite upset as I was told I would have my scan this week but have just found out it has been booked for 12th when I will be almost 14 weeks! I just need the reassurance that the hematoma has not got any bigger but I will not even be referred to a specialist until I bleed again! They just don't seem to care :(
I've borrowed a Doppler so it's nice to hear the heartbeat but I'm still concerned about the clot so it doesn't really put your mind at rest for long!
My midwife said she has delivered a term baby when the mother had a sch....6 years ago. Not much of a comfort!! x


----------



## Northernmonke

Hey ladies so I am off for a private scan this afternoon, really worrried but also excited, I have been trying not to get excited. I am hoping he will tell me the sch has gone, or at least a lot smaller. Last scan was 6+6 and I am 8+3 today, I really hope both my twins are growing well. x


----------



## Loopy lotti

Oooo good luck Northern, do let us know how it goes. I really hope you see some improvement! 

Frizabelle, I really feel for you! that's ages to wait when all you need is reassurance! :-( Could you also look at possibly booking a private scan? Hoping you've at least been bleed free for the moment.

My next appointment is on Sunday which I've been hanging out for (I'm still on bed rest!). I'd been clear of any bleeds for just over 2 weeks then on Weds I had quite a heavy gush but it was very very dark red, almost black so as it wasn't fresh red I decided not to panic. Thurs I experienced some lovely very dark brown gunky stuff coming out, almost verging on clots (sorry TMI!!). As I said, nothing fresh red so no massive panic. Amazing how almost blasse I'm getting about it!! I'm fed up really but trying to stay positive and hopeful for some good news / improvement at the docs on Sunday. 

x


----------



## Northernmonke

Thanks Loopy, I don't know if it is good or bad that I haven't bled, I haven't had any best rest either. I am so scared but really hoping all is well. 

Friz - I know how hard it is wanting a scan and NHS not seeming bothered unless you bleed. Mine are private at the mo and £150 a pop! anyway no xmas pressies for me this year, scans and babies will do nicely. See if you can sweet talk your midwife, mine said she might be able to get me a scan before xmas! 

Loopy - you are well reserved! I would be in A&E demading a scan there and then :) x


----------



## Frizzabelle

Loopy, sorry u are still having bleeds! Hopefully it's the clots being bled out so they're be smaller or gone soon! I haven't bled for two weeks now so hoping maybe its a good sign? 
My scan is now just 6 (long) days away! 
Northern, yes my Christmas present this year from my husband will be a private scan! But not until next year :) 
I wish I had an ultrasound machine at home! Lol x


----------



## Frizzabelle

Oh and good luck northern, keeping my fingers crossed for you and your babies today! x


----------



## Northernmonke

Omg fizz. Lets buy one! We would sleep on the bed next to it. I am sat in the waiting room now. So scared it will be bad news but excited if its good. X


----------



## Northernmonke

Gyne just said my sch has gone!!! X


----------



## mara16jade

That is awesome news!!!!!

How's baby??

I have my "8 week" ultrasound on Monday and I'll be 8w4d. I'm terrified since I still get the tiniest bit of spotting from time to time (like light pink cm/brown cm). I'm so scared.

I'm really happy everything went ok for you. It gives all of us hope. :)


----------



## Frizzabelle

Northernmonke said:


> Gyne just said my sch has gone!!! X

Oh wow! Congrats, so happy for you!
Was everything else ok? :happydance: x


----------



## Northernmonke

Yes sorry. Just posted quickly. I still don't quite believe it as it was 4cm both babies are doing well. Saw heartbeats flashing away and they measure 17.1mm and 15.7mm ;) x


----------



## mara16jade

Absolutely fantastic news!! :yipee:


----------



## Frizzabelle

Brilliant! x


----------



## Northernmonke

Thank you ladies x


----------



## Loopy lotti

That's absolutely amazing news Northern!!! I'm over the moon for you! :happydance: 

Mara - try not to worry toooooo much (yeah ok, impossible I know ;-), I spot pretty much every day & my doc says it's fine so long as it doesn't turn bright red. Fingers crossed for you & good luck at your appointment on Monday. 

Frizz - looks like it's you & me for sharing the cost of our own US machine then :hugs: Hope all is ok with you.

I had my appointment this morning & am very pleased to report that 1 of my hematomas has pretty much gone (yay!!! :happydance:), and the other one hasn't really changed, but as it hadn't got any bigger the doc was happy. He doesn't want to see me again for (his words) 3 or 4 weeks.....so I'll of course be going back in EXACTLY 3 weeks ...lol. I'm going to go back to work under the proviso I still take it as easy as possible and stay off my feet (ie remain desk bound) and see how it goes. Any more bleeds or red spotting then he'll immediately sign me off again .....I'm only in for 5 days (I work odd days inc weekends), then I'll be off for 2 days (delayed weekend), then in for just 3 days next week then I'm off for 10 days over Xmas & NY where I can rest again. Fingers crossed I remain bleed free & the 2nd hematoma goes the same way of the first! 

Good luck girlies, I hope to see more positive stories soon with you all!

LLx


----------



## Frizzabelle

Wow loopy that's great!
I hope the other one also realises its not welcome!
I'm eagerly awaiting Thursday morning for my scan, will keep u updated! x


----------



## mara16jade

I had my ultrasound and everything was great! :happydance:

The sch was pretty much nonexistent, and she really couldn't find much of the bleed. I'm so excited it's resolving or resolved!!


----------



## Loopy lotti

That's excellent news Mara! Hopefully you can relax a little and enjoy your pregnancy now....good luck with the coming months :flower:


----------



## mara16jade

Thank you Loopy lotti! :)


----------



## mara16jade

Do SCH's cause you to measure small in the beginning? 

I'm measuring about a week behind. Everything else looked great, but I didn't measure 8w4d, I measured 7w3d. Based on LMP, 7w3d is spot on perfect. But I have short cycles (24/25 days) and based on ovulation I'd be 8w5d today. I temp and chart, and we only dtd on the day of O and the day after. We weren't um...very busy during that time, but made sure we :sex: at the right time. :blush: lol

I'm wondering if its possible the SCH can cause slow growth? 

Any other ideas?


----------



## Frizzabelle

Had my scan this morning at 13+5. The sch has got a tiny bit bigger (now over 7 cm) but luckily it is not near the placenta right now x


----------



## Frizzabelle

Top three pics show the sch across the top and slightly behind the head x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 64.7 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Northernmonke

Hey hun, sorry it has got bigger, did they see ok about it? I had a privaate scan last week and he said mine had gone but looking at your pics and looking back at mine I am not sure it has? I am having an NHS scan tomorrow, hopefully they will agree with him, this is my crappy pic, do you see a sch? https://i275.photobucket.com/albums/jj296/gemandian/scan.jpg


----------



## Frizzabelle

I'm not sure, but I don't think I see one! 
They really rushed my scan and all my questions were answered with 'I can't really say'. The sonographer was clueless and only measured the sch because I asked her to!
My midwife was supposed to contact me to see how the scan had gone but I haven't heard from her (I haven't actually met her yet!)
I'm quite shocked with the poor level of care I have received so far, it was much better when I was pregnant with my son! 
Spent most of yesterday in tears but now its time to be positive again. 
I have a question for you ladies, can sch's move? Like mine is not near the placenta at this time but can it move/spread over that way? x


----------



## Loopy lotti

Oh Frizz that sucks yours has got bigger. If it's any consolation at week 10 mine was tiny, by week 11 it had grown to 3cm x 1cm then by week 12 I had a second one almost the same size!! It was only this last scan at close to 14 wks where one of them had almost resolved. 

What's your doc saying? Are you on bed rest (I know almost impossible as you have a toddler, I think??). I'm still on Progesterone injections every other day (Gestone) which I think helps .....have they prescribed you any? 

Northern - I can't really make out your scan pic at all, sorry hun x

Mara - I don't think the SCH would cause slow growth. The early scans are notorius for being vague when it comes to dating, I think anything within a week either side of your dates is totally fine. I measured about 6 days behind at one of my early scans (either 6 or 8 wks can't remember), but bub seems to have caught up now. 

x


----------



## Frizzabelle

I've not been advised bed rest or prescribed any medication. No one has really talked me through what is happening, I get my information from reading all your stories! I'm just scared as it started off big anyway at 6x7 cm but now rather than it being 1 cm thick it is 2.6 cm thick with length and height still being 6x7.1cm. I know it must be hard getting an exact measurement though. I'm silly really as I kind of convinced myself that it would be smaller or gone so I was shocked to see it there and bigger then ever! I'm just glad it's not near the placenta but I don't know if it can move? 

She said baby looked a good size. It really didn't move much at all which also worried me but he/she did move its legs a little in the end! 
I have so many questions but no answers. I have not been referred to a consultant like I was told I would be.

Mara, I agree with loopy. I think the baby just grows at different rates with different parts growing at different times but it all catches up in the end x


----------



## Frizzabelle

And yes loopy I have little boy who has just turned two :) I miss picking him up and bathing him myself :( x


----------



## Loopy lotti

I think it's disgusting they're not advising you or offering you any advice!! It really is quite shocking! 

Not that I want to tell you what to do, but if I was in your shoes I'd make a list of EVERYTHING you'd like to know, list all your questions etc and make an appointment with your OB & demand the referal they've mentioned. If you get nowhere then at least demand a second opinion, you are well within your rights to do so!

Really, it's just too important for them to be vague & not tell you anything when there could be things you could do to help it (even if it's just more rest & progesterone supplements or injections), at least you'd feel like you were doing all you could to improve the situation! And this is coming from someone who's normally a bit shy asking questions and making a fuss, but if I were in your shoes I definitely would. 

Stay positive and good luck hun, make that 2nd appointment and let us know how you get on! :hugs:

x


----------



## Frizzabelle

I have a long list of questions written down ready for my next appointment and I will be demanding answers! Like you I am quite shy but not when it comes to my babies, so if I still get no answers then they will have to refer me to someone who knows what they are talking about! 
It's disgusting that their attitude is just 'call me if you bleed'. Other than that they don't want to know. 
I do realise that there's not a lot they can do about the situation but they could definitely be more supportive and involved x


----------



## Northernmonke

Frizabelle, I have had pretty much the same, just wait and see, it can go both ways, Ive just had a scan with NHS and they said the sch is still there!!! so after my private scan saying it had gone which I bloody knew it couldn't have its still there but it did measure, 4.2cmx2.4cmx17cm, now it measures 4.3cmx3.0cmx0.6cm so I thought it had grown but hubby worked out the overall size and it seems it is smaller, it is at the bottom of the twins so I am hoping it is ok but guess I have to ask more at the 12 week scan on 30th December. I have felt like a burden to them but my 12 week scan I am getting them to do it all and go through it all, we got pics done today because we want to announce to parents on xmas day with them and we said to the assistant when we went in and at the end of the scan I said oh can you print the pics please and the woman said oh well you didn't say! I have to do it all again now and don't have time, next time make sure you say at the beginning, I didn't want to embarrass the assistant by saying well actually I told her so I just said nothing. x


----------



## Northernmonke

Sorry I hope that reads how I meant it, thats what the docs said to me, wait and see it can go both ways, so no reassurance :(x


----------



## Loopy lotti

Northern, my god!!!! To be told it's gone then to find out it hasn't, jeeeeezzz!!! And the attitude over the pics, I'm utterly speechless!!! :growlmad:

And Frizz, again I am totally speechless at their attitude. It STINKS!!! :growlmad:

I totally feel for the both of you, I really do & wish I could say or do something to help. 

For once I thank my lucky stars that I'm on private coverage (as is the law here for expats). They have no choice but to see me when I demand and answer my questions. I am VERY lucky my OB is a total love and whilst he can be quite vague at times he at requests I go in for very regular appointments! He even called me one time to see how I'd got on with one of the other clinic docs when I had one of my emergency appointments as he was away. I really am very thankful as I'd be in bits if I was dealing with the attitudes you both are.

GOOD LUCK at your next appointments ....I'll have everything crossed for you and I hope to hear something more positive from you both soon.

Hugs LLx


----------



## Frizzabelle

Northern, sorry to hear that it hasn't gone! 
Thanx for the advice and support ladies. I'm so glad we can come on here and share our experiences. Makes the situation a little more bearable! x


----------



## Northernmonke

I know I am really piffed about it! anyway, this is my very crude measurement of the sizes, the smaller one is now so hoping that it keeps going x
https://i275.photobucket.com/albums/jj296/gemandian/20131213_1336291.jpg


----------



## mara16jade

So after my appointment this past Monday, I've been feeling pretty good and positive. I hadn't had spotting for two weeks, and my doctor told me that she either couldn't find the SCH or it was so small, she wasn't sure if it was still there. She pointed at something on the ultrasound and said, "maybe this part...no, that looks normal. Maybe there's remnants, but I really can't find it. Its probably healed or healing right now."

So obviously, that made me feel pretty good.

Then this morning. :( Hubby and I had ourselves a "nice" night last night :winkwink: and it was the first time since finding out about the SCH since we've both been too scared to do anything. And BAM I'm spotting brown this morning. :cry: Why???? Omg, I thought this was over.


----------



## Loopy lotti

Mara i wouldnt worry too much, I spot brown pretty much every day & that's without any 'fun' activity with DH! In fact my doc has told me absolutely no 'fun' whatsoever until the SCH is completely resolved. 

Brown spotting is nothing to be too concerned about as it is residual old blood. This old blood will either be reabsorbed by your body, or, it will work it's way out. If anything it could be looked upon as a positive as it's your uterus clearing out what isn't required. As ever if you're really worried though call your doc for reassurance.


----------



## mara16jade

So after my last scan and being told my SCH was either gone or so tiny they couldn't find it, I'm spotting again! And last night I had some pretty horrendous cramps that kept me up. :( Its still brown, but this morning it was a little more brown liquidy vs brown creamy like it has been in the past.

Anyone still spot after being told the SCH is gone or super tiny? And the cramping?? Wow, anyone else get that? They only thing I can think of was Friday and Saturday I may have over exerted myself with trying to help move boxes (not that heavy though!). We're in the process of moving to our new house.

Any stories or insight would be really appreciated! I'm not cramping now though. Its like it comes and then totally disappears for hours!


----------



## Northernmonke

Maybe its just some old blood and the sexytime agrevated it. Try not to worry hun. My pains had eased and now they have started again :( worried x


----------



## mara16jade

We haven't been intimate in about a week, and the spotting from that had gone away. But came back yesterday and today after some possible "heavy" lifting. The boxes couldn't have been more than 10-15lbs honestly!! But wow, those cramps last night were something else!

And magically they're gone and the spotting slowed way down too. Ugh, this is just so frustrating and annoying (and worrisome!!).

I hope you're doing ok too. :hugs:


----------



## mara16jade

I really wish this stopped happening. I had another bleed last night, and then this morning when I went to the bathroom more blood dumped out and it turned the toilet bowl red. :cry: There were bits of particles (not deep red, but pinkish brown) settling to the bottom. Then I got to work and realized I felt wet so I went to the bathroom and this time it looked to be more of a maroon color on my panty-liner. I really hate this, I want it to stop. And all this happened out of the blue, and just a few hours after I listened to the heartbeat on my doppler. A nice healthy steady heartbeat to ease my fears, and then all this. The only thing the doctor says is, I can go in to check the heartbeat, but other than that, we just have to stay optimistic. ::sigh:: Luckily I'm not cramping, I have a little discomfort, similar to what I've had since the beginning. Nothing painful, and not bad enough to need pain meds. This is such bullshit, and I'm so scared.


----------



## Northernmonke

Im so sorry hun, is there anything that brings it on? If you heard the hb then thats good. My angel sounds should we here tomorrow on Monday. I think I have a urine infection again as I have so many pains at the mo. Just started antibiotics again :( x


----------



## mara16jade

I have no idea! The only thing I can think of is that after the scan on Dec. 9th the doctor told us we have the go-ahead to have sex and I can do light cardio. So we had er...um...non-penetrating sexytime and then I started spotting two days later. But that was on like Dec. 11/12th. Then things settled down. And then over the weekend (Dec. 14th) I was helping move some boxes (couldn't have been more than 15lbs) and then two days later I started spotting more heavily, and then it started to trickle off. And then last night/this morning happened. I haven't done anything remotely stressful since Dec. 14th when I moved some boxes. So I don't know what could have caused this. 

Ugh!!!!!!! At least I just checked again and there's barely enough to get on toilet paper when I wipe. So maybe its slowing down. But I thought that last night too... Hating life right now....

I hope you're ok too. The doppler (hopefully) should help ease some anxiety. If you've never used it before, don't panic if you can't find the heartbeat right away. I've been "practicing" for about 2 weeks now. haha Up until about 5 days ago, the baby was tucked way off to the left side of my tummy. But now he/she is almost directly below my bellybutton. Almost smack between my underwear line and bellybutton - maybe a little closer to my underwear line. Use really slow movements, and stop for a bit at each spot and angle the doppler wand in all directions before moving on. You have to be like RIGHT over the baby and pointed directly at the heart to pick up the sound. 

Just for reference, here is a recording of my doppler from last night. The slower heartbeat and swooshing sound is my placenta/heartbeat and the faster one is the baby. The actual heartbeat count isn't registering correctly on the screen since its still not quite loud enough. But if you were to count the beats, the hb is about 170-180bpm.

https://s15.photobucket.com/user/mara16jade/media/More Pictures/20131218_173955_zpsnvofe2wv.mp4.html


----------



## Frizzabelle

I've been using a borrowed Doppler every other day since I bled at 10 weeks! I can't help myself lol. 
I hope your bleeding stops altogether very soon mara!
Sorry to hear of your pains northern! 
Today I have had several dizzy spells where my vision has completely blurred and I've had to hold onto something for support. Also had lots of stomach pain/cramps on my lower right (where the clot is) but luckily it has all gone this evening. Hoping it was just a bad day and all back to normal tomorrow! x


----------



## mara16jade

I'm back, and with good news! My ob/gyn practically begged me to go to any ob/gyn that was available yesterday to just check on the baby (she was totally booked so I couldn't see her). I told her I think things are ok since LO has a nice strong heartbeat that we can hear on our doppler. I had my suspicion that the doctor wouldn't care about my "store bought doppler". And I was right. lol She said she didn't trust its ability to hear the heartbeat this early on. Yeah...I should send her the recording. :haha:

So in we went yesterday to be seen and Squishy (that's our baby's nickname for now) has caught up in age to where I kept saying he/she should be and actually measured 2 days ahead (so 10w4d today). No sign of an active SCH or bleeding, so they still don't know why I keep having bleeds, but since I did have (or possibly still have a tiny SCH) they're assuming its still from that. But so far it doesn't look to be causing any problems to the baby - just causing me anxiety. The doctor kept saying, "your kid is fine, and at this point you only have a 3% chance of miscarriage". :thumbup:

I did have another gusher last night (we're starting to think maybe the gushers coincide with internal ultrasounds - maybe the wand irritates me or loosens things up for blood to come out). And this morning there's no fresh blood, but I have some black/dark brown clots. 

Kinda hoping that I eventually just stop bleeding soon, but I'm content in knowing Squishy is ok for now....and should be just fine for the rest of my pregnancy. Fx

I hope you guys have just as good of news soon, and your pain stops northern!!!! Did you get to use your doppler and hear a heartbeat? I didn't want to spend the money on buying more ultrasound gel, so I bought some super cheap aloe vera gel and it works like a charm!


----------



## Frizzabelle

Very happy for you mara, I'm so glad baby squishy has caught up in measurements! 
I've had cramps and shooting pains every day for the last week, getting quite concerned. Last night was the first night I have been woken by stomach pains! I'm seeing my midwife on Monday so I hope she can answer my questions. But so far I'm resting as much as possible and drinking lots of water as I've read that it can help?
x


----------



## mara16jade

A day or two after my scan on December 9th I was up almost the whole night with stomach discomfort. I can't say it was as bad a menstrual cramps - but I get such bad ones that if I was feeling that I probably would have gone to the emergency room! But the pains were steady and honestly uncomfortable. My doctor said that when the clots come out or when there's blood, you can have some pretty uncomfortable cramping and pains. She said if I was doubled over in pain or crying, then I really need to worry. 

So I've put that in my mind that anything less than my menstrual cramping is ok (esp. for someone having a SCH). I really hope its the same for you! I just wanted to tell you that I did have cramping at one point, and it for sure hurt and kept me up ALL night. :hugs:

Oh, and yes. Water will help the cramping a lot! I don't know why, but usually within 10-15 minutes it seems the intensity would go down. Weird.


----------



## Frizzabelle

Yes I've heard the cramping is due to the womb contracting which can be caused by dehydration. it is also because blood irritates the uterus and causes contractions. I drink a lot of water anyway but I have an extra glass when I'm having pains. I had one pain yesterday at a wedding reception that did make me double over but thank god it went straight away very soon after! 
The wait until my next scan is killing me! I had one at ten weeks and it only took 3 weeks for the volume of blood to double at my next scan so I. Worried of how big it might get by the end of January! x


----------



## mara16jade

Oh didn't know that dehydration can cause uterine cramping. Good to know!

Damn, that sucks that it grew in 3 weeks! :( Hopefully it should start resolving soon, or at least stop growing. Fx I keep reading that by 2nd trimester, these SCHs should start going away. I hope that's the case for all of us.


----------



## Frizzabelle

I hope so too! x


----------



## Northernmonke

That sounds great mara, doppler still not here :( silly xmas post. Frizz I have the pains too, last nights were quite bad so I took paracetamol. I am hoping they are just stretching pains and mine are worse because theres two of them fighting for room. Good luck ladies. Keep fighting x


----------



## SweetPea157

Hi All: 

Thought I'd post an update... First u/s was on 11/27, confirmed twin pregnancy (IVF), and a large SCH, no heartbeats were detected, and both were measuring very small. Went back a week later, on 12/4, for another u/s, twin B hadn't grown (deemed vanishing twin), and we heard twin A's heartbeat for the very first time. We couldn't believe it. This was the first time we had ever heard a heartbeat, as this was our first baby. Hopes were high, bleed was still there and large, and a week later on 12/11 we went back for another u/s, where sadly twin A had stopped growing, and we no longer heard that tiny heartbeat. :(

It's been a very difficult few months. Because of large bleed, and my fear of the unexpected, we opted for a D&C, which I had on Thursday, 12/19. I would have been 9 weeks yesterday.

I wish each of you the best with your journeys. I'm hopeful to not be back on this forum again, when we are able to try again (we fortunately have 8 frozen embryos) but am very grateful for the shared stories, advice and encouragement.


----------



## mara16jade

Oh Sweetpea, I'm so sorry. :cry:


----------



## Frizzabelle

So sorry to hear that sweetpea. I wish you the best of luck xx


----------



## Northernmonke

I am so sorry to hear that hun, my thoughts are with you, I know how hard it is to cope with IVF and really hope it all works for you with your frosties when you are ready. 

I got my doppler today and counted what I am fairly sure is the beats but they seem very slow, sounds like a slow steam train, I counted about 90bpm I think.... one was slightly faster than the other. HMmm Im not worrying but would be nice to know I am counting the right way etc. x


----------



## mara16jade

Northernmonkey, check your own pulse with the doppler. On either side by your hip bone (by that ticklish spot...at least for me) you can hear your heartbeat. Your might be picking up your HB. 

Look on YouTube to listen to what the baby HB sounds like and what the placenta sounds like.


----------



## Northernmonke

Well mines about 70bpm and the other 2 are about 90 something on either side both similar numbers. Mm I dunno. 12 week scan on 30th so I am really hoping that will settle my mind x


----------



## mara16jade

Sometimes the arteries confuse the doppler since it can pick up more beats (like an echo). I'm sure you're fine. :hugs: Did you try with a full bladder and down by your hair line?


----------



## Northernmonke

They were both below my belly button and above my hair line. I dunno. In a way I hope it wasnt them as it seemed too slow. Im not going to worry about it though. X


----------



## Frizzabelle

Hi ladies, I finally met my midwife yesterday and asked her a million questions. She didnt know the answers to any of them so has referred me to a specialist.
The specialist has said they will see me 13th feb, a couple weeks after my anomaly scan to discuss what is happening and possibly scan me again depending on how the hematoma is behaving on 27th jan! 
I feel like I'm finally getting somewhere x


----------



## sweetcheeks09

Hello everybody, 

I am new to this forum, hope everyone is doing good. I am 14w 6d pregnant I am married and have a beautiful little 4yr girl! But sunday (Dec. 29) I started cramping, but not anything very painful, and then about 20 min later started bleeding. I compared it to a light period for me b/c I have very heavy periods. So of course I freaked out and went straight to the ER. They tested for everything and gave me fluids, and I got an ultrasound that showed my little darling just a kicking and moving with a heartbeat of 157! Praise the Lord! But they had no ideal why I was bleeding so they sent me the next day to get my HCG levels checked to make sure they were up to were they should be, we again Thank God they were perfect! So I went to the Dr. and they went to get the heartbeat with there little doplar thing and only could pick up my heartbeat, so again I FREAKED OUT! They of course was like "honey don't panic." Really. They didn't want me to panic? whatever. Anyways they did another ultrasound and PRAISE JESUS there she was just as healthy and moving again with a heartbeat of 164! The DR. came in and said everything looks fine, BUT I have a pretty good sized blood clot (subchronic hematoma) and my body was doing what it was suppose to, recanizing that it was a foreign thing for a healthy preg so it was tryin to kick it out, but it could cause the placenta to detach, but everything looked fine. I am so worried still tho. It really helps to hear success stories. I go back in 2 weeks for another ultrasound and my dr. says we may not even find it then so please send a pray up for me I would appreciate it! Also I bleed Sunday and not Monday but started back this morning (Tuesday) is that normal?


----------



## Northernmonke

Hey sweetcheeks, I have read that people often bleed out so try not to worry, fingers crossed!

So quick update: I found both heartbeats about 4 days ago and can tell they are much faster, around 180bpm! Anyway I am 12 weeks today and had my scan yesterday and both looked fab and growing well, one is a day behind the other but I think that's fine. They said the sch wasn't seen!!!!! so this time I really hope it has buggered off. I still have lots of pains but think it might be another uti. 

How is everyone else? xx


----------



## Frizzabelle

Welcome sweetcheeks, yes I've heard it is normal to bleed on and off with a sch. Hopefully it is the clot bleeding out so it will get smaller fingers crossed!
That's great northern! Glad babies are growing well and I hope the clot is really gone.

I've continued to have pains but they have eased slightly so I'm hoping that's a good sign. Gotta wait til 27th jan to find out what is happening. Still hearing the heartbeat on the Doppler so that's reassuring. Me, my son and husband have had the norovirus the last 2 days so I'm worried of becoming dehydrated, drinking as much water as possible but just one sip wouldn't stay down! Feeling slightly better today though so have managed to drink more. Hope you all had a great Christmas! x


----------



## Heather0209

Hi girls- I would like to join. I went in to my ob today for cramps (no bleeding yet) and they found SCH on us. My doctor told me pelvic rest, no lifting over 15 lbs, and take it easy. I'm a teacher so I'm off til the 6th so I can take it easy for a week. Not lifting my 4-year-old DS will be hard though. Just praying it goes away on its own...my next scan is the 25th.


----------



## sweetcheeks09

I got a call from the ER I was in sunday and they told me that radiation report came back and it should I had a placenta previa (marginal) so I called my dr to see if they got it too and they told me that they did the ultra sound themselves yesterday and all that showed was the hemorage so idk I just go back in 2 weeks for another ultrasound they just told me to rest and drink lots of water. Its just really upsetting to hear more bad news 2 days later. :(


----------



## Loopy lotti

Welcome to the group Sweetcheeks and Heather.

Sweetcheeks - I feel for you hun, take it as easy as possible for the next 2 weeks and keep positive! Fingers crossed all will be ok.

Heather - did they say how big your SCH was? Great news you've not bled, hopefully it will stay that way & it will resolve itself without any stress!

Frizz - rubbish you're feeling so sick, but good that you're getting reassurance from the Doppler. 27th....eek that seems like a while to wait for your next appointment, I hope the time goes quick!

Northern - fab news your sch seems to have gone, lets hope it stays that way!!! Fingers x'd you don't have an UTI, but even if you do at least it's easily treatable, keep knocking back the water hun! 

Update from me, not much really other than my brown spotting / discharge has completely gone over these past couple of weeks (yay!!!), and I came off the Progesterone injections on the 28th Dec (bigger YAY, the injection sites at the top of my bum cheeks were AGONY after 6 weeks of injections!!!). All good so far....... Next scan is due the week commencing 13th Jan (I still need to book it), and this will be the full anatomy anomaly (called morphology here) scan so fingers crossed that shows my 2nd SCH totally gone and a healthy little chap wriggling around!! 

Happy New Year to you all, 2014 is going to be an exciting one for us all! 

LL x


----------



## Northernmonke

Its a bloody bugger all this worry hey! Fingers crossed for us all, I am weaning off the gestone injections, didn't have one last night, I've been on them for 10 weeks!!! I hate them. 
I can stop them and the cycolgest now but I am worried and have some left so will stop them gradually x


----------



## Loopy lotti

Northernmonke said:


> Its a bloody bugger all this worry hey! Fingers crossed for us all, I am weaning off the gestone injections, didn't have one last night, I've been on them for 10 weeks!!! I hate them.
> I can stop them and the cycolgest now but I am worried and have some left so will stop them gradually x

I hadn't realised you were on Gestone too! Yep, they totally suck don't they, can't believe how painful the last few weeks have been :cry: 

I came off the cyclogest weeks and weeks ago so that's another yuk thing ticked off my list, fingers crossed it stays that way for both as my doc did say ANY more sight or hint of a bleed and & I'm back on the Gestone (fingers x'd it doesn't come to that!). 

I'm still taking Duphaston tablets (another progesterone supplement) but have been told to wean myself gradually from 3 daily tablets down to none ......I'm scared to stop them!! Silly really!!


----------



## Northernmonke

I know, its just the horrible unknown isn't it. I mean its worked till now so although they are horrible I would do it everyday if I had to :) Ive just managed to upload a pic of my twins in my avatar :) x


----------



## Loopy lotti

Double wow at your pics!! That's sooooooo gorgeous!! 

I'm hoping to get a decent pic at my next scan as I'll be 19 + weeks, just a good head shot will do me :thumbup:


----------



## Northernmonke

I thought they would be clearer but I guess as there are 2 its harder, 19 weeks should be a good photo! Do they charge you for them? they are £5 for 2 at ours! bloody cheek! x


----------



## Loopy lotti

Northernmonke said:


> I thought they would be clearer but I guess as there are 2 its harder, 19 weeks should be a good photo! Do they charge you for them? they are £5 for 2 at ours! bloody cheek! x

Cheeky sods charging you for the pics! Then again I guess if you're prepared to pay you could request as many as you like....lol! 

I'm very lucky, all medical here (by law for expats) is private care & all my maternity treatment is fully covered by insurance for private treatment, which is a total godsend given the early troubles! Not all insurance policies will cover full maternity, let alone complications!! The initial IVF treatment we did have to pay for though.


----------



## Northernmonke

Thats good then, well our IVF cost us about £40,000 in total the the odd fiver here and there doesn't matter. However we have said these little ones wont get any presents from us until they have paid their debt off :)))))) xxx


----------



## Frizzabelle

£40,000 wow! They will be worth every penny. Love the scan pics, amazing!

Loopy, glad the spotting has stopped! Good luck for your scan :)

The sickness has stopped for me thank goodness, just feeling a bit yucky now lol. Trying to be patient for the 27th and making myself be optimistic! I'll be over 20 weeks then so that sch better make itself scarce! 

Happy new year to all you ladies, I hope his year brings health and happiness to you and your families x


----------



## Heather0209

My doctor didn't say, but it can be seen on the US photo and is about 1/2 the size of the baby... I'm only 7w3d so the baby is just over 1cm so I guess it's just over 1/2 a cm. I had a scan at 6w1d and it was not there at all so I don't know if its growing still or if it will go away.


----------



## Northernmonke

yep shocking, NHS wouldn't even see me until I was 30 and I was 27 when me and hubby started trying so no choice but private. 

20 weeks Frizz!! I can't wait to get to 20 weeks :) xx


----------



## Loopy lotti

40k Northern, wowser! But worth every single penny without doubt!! I was SOOO fortunate I fell first time. We paid just over 7k for the 1 go which included pre genetic testing (needed as I'm so old!!). I think it's slightly cheaper here than the UK. 

20 weeks is looming Frizz!! It'll come round soon enough, you're less than a week behind me I think (my DD is 9th June). Can't believe I'll be 18 weeks next week 

Heather - you're still so early try not to worry tooo much. Mine went from a small size when it was first found, it then got larger, then the next scan there were 2 of them so be prepared it _might _get worse before it gets better. It will get better tho for sure. The more research I do the more I'm seeing that the horror stories with SCH's really are VERY rare.


----------



## Heather0209

Thanks Lotti, I am a teacher so I'm off this week and trying to take it easy. I know starting next week there won't be much time to sit down. I had a mc at 17 weeks last time and now I wonder if SCH was to blame... I had a scan at 7 weeks and not another because my next was scheduled for 2 days after mc. I hope that was not it, but it makes me wonder.


----------



## Frizzabelle

Yes loopy you are 5 days ahead of me! Can't wait to reach viability which is about 24 weeks here! I think I will feel a little more calm once that milestone has been reached, although obviously I would love to go to term. My son was 13 days late after a very easy pregnancy so this is all a bit new to me.
Good luck to you heather, I hope your sch disappears quickly! Mine started off pretty large and doubled in volume in three weeks. Hoping it will be smaller at the 20 week scan. I've only had one big bleed, just lots of pains since then. The waiting is awful isn't it x


----------



## Heather0209

Thank you Frizz- I am just very unsure of what to expect. I would like to think it will go away, but from what I keep reading they often get larger rather than go away so I am nervous for sure. Good luck getting to 24 weeks! I know it's a huge relief (my water broke with my son at 20 weeks and I spent 6 weeks on bed rest. He was born at 38 weeks and is now 4 years old)


----------



## sweetcheeks09

I haven't had any bleeding in 2 days, is that a good sign? or just part of it? and am I the only one that has a sch show up at 15 weeks? I just see that most people find them earlier in there pregnancy.


----------



## Heather0209

sweetcheeks09 said:


> I haven't had any bleeding in 2 days, is that a good sign? or just part of it? and am I the only one that has a sch show up at 15 weeks? I just see that most people find them earlier in there pregnancy.

I still have had no bleeding and my doctor does not seem to think this is good or bad, just less scary. It seems that bleeding can be helpful if it is a large sch and it bleeds out, but not bleeding could mean its being absorbed. 
Also, when was your last scan before it was found at 15 weeks? Mine was not there at my 6 week scan but was at my 7 week so if it had been a while you could have had it and just not known.


----------



## Northernmonke

Mine was a 4cm sch so big and never bled out but I was on progesterone so that may have stopped it. Mine was not seen kn 12 week scan x


----------



## sweetcheeks09

my first u/s was at 6w 4d and nothing showed up then and I didn't have another until I was 14w 5d (when I started bleeding just like a light period with small cramps) and they say it is large didn't tell me how large, I am just wandering b/c the ER and my Dr. are not on the same page some how, the ER said I had a marginal placenta previa, and my dr said they didn't see that they only saw the sch. all I do is worry.


----------



## Northernmonke

Its really hard not to worry but just keep going. Most resolve by 20 weeks but some people go full term with them. I read the earlier you have them the worse it can be but its all case by case I guess. Fingers crossed x


----------



## mara16jade

I started spotting at around week 5, and still spot from time to time now. Its much less these past two weeks, so I'm hoping its slowing down now. Fx!!! Baby is developing just fine, and has a nice strong HB. My doppler was my saving grace though. I don't know what I would have done without it! I use it 1-2x a week now, but before I was using it every single day since I was sooooooo worried.

I hope everyone is doing ok, and no one is having any big bleeds! Even though my SCH was found very early on, the doctors were never worried about it. Might be because mine was very small on the first ultrasound, and by the 3rd, they couldn't even find it (at 7w3d). :shrug:

ETA: I wanted to ask if anyone who still spots is working out? I've been too scared to, but I really feel my muscle tone disappearing QUICKLY!! I want to walk on the treadmill for 30-45 mins. but I'm not sure if its safe. The nurse and doctor said that if you're spotting, you shouldn't do any exercise, but walking might be ok. So...I'm confused. LOL Isn't walking exercise?


----------



## Frizzabelle

I woke up last night with extremely sharp pains that brought tears to my eyes, these lasted a few minutes and then changed to dull throbbing with a really tight stomach. I called my midwife this morning, she's on holiday so I got through to someone else who said !take paracetamol and call back if there's any red bleeding'
I am so frustrated right now and can't stop crying at the lack of support I'm receiving. I just need to know what's going on in there but my scan is still 3 weeks away x


----------



## Northernmonke

Ah hun I am so sorry you are going through this, I get pains all the time so it can be normal, why don't you call again and say you are very concerned and that you have the sch and they might get you a scan, if not then go to your EPU or A&E and say you have extreme pains and very worried. xx


----------



## Frizzabelle

I did explain to her about the sch (the lady I got through to is the head midwife) but she didn't really take that into consideration. I think if I get such bad pains again I will ring straight through and demand to be checked! If I had the money I would have a private scan x


----------



## sweetcheeks09

what are the odds of a large sch absorbing? I don't know what my dr means by "pretty big" but I go to the DR Monday and I will get measurements if possible and lot more answers to ease my mind "if they have any answers."


----------



## Frizzabelle

I don't know about the 'odds' I'm afraid. Mine is large and as far as I know it's still there at 17+2 x


----------



## mara16jade

Pain is unfortunately pretty normal with SCHs. I had many days where my cramps were so bad it woke me from my sleep and had me doubled over in the kitchen. :( But baby is still doing fine!

Blood in the uterus is a major irritant and that's why we feel pain (they're cramps). Do you have a doppler? I started using mine around 8.5 weeks and found the HB near the end of the 8th week (some people don't find it until closer to 10-11 weeks though - I just got lucky). It has given me so much peace of mind, I don't know what I would have done without it in the early weeks. I use it now 1-2x a week just to check on LO, but I'm fairly confident everything is ok now. 

Lots of :hugs: to everyone still being affected by a SCH. They are so scary!!!!


----------



## Frizzabelle

Yes I've also used a Doppler from very early on but it only reassures me for a short time as I still don't know what the sch is doing or going to do. Think I just need these three weeks to go quickly so I get my scan. 7 weeks seems along time to go between check ups when the bleed is large, growing and causing a fair amount of pain.


----------



## mara16jade

Do you spot or bleed? Every time I had a moderately sized bleed, my ob/gyn had me go in to be seen. And every time I went in, they did a scan. With my insurance, and I know its different in the UK, I had to pay about $30. I suppose its not bad to have a peek at the baby and be reassured everything is still ok.

Can you go in for a scan without an appointment?


----------



## Frizzabelle

I've had one huge bleed but no more since then.
I think they would scan me if I had another bleed but obviously I don't want that to happen.
No, I can't have a scan without an app, wish I could! I'm just feeling so frustrated today. Luckily lil baby is having a good fidget around now which I love feeling x


----------



## Northernmonke

Yes my 4cm one shrank and has now apparently gone. I have pains often and even got them now but I hope its stretching. I find my doppler helps but ny mind at ease as much as it can x


----------



## lily2614

I'm wondering if I can jump in. I had a subchorionic hematoma that was found at 7 weeks with my last pregnancy. Sac was also measuring small. I had no vaginal bleeding with it but my body just absorbed the bleed and she is a happy 17 month old 

I am 6 weeks and 1 day pregnant with my 3rd. Went in for a ultrasound today because of red spotting. I have another subchorionic hematoma to the right of the sac and the sac is measuring small. I have been having spotting for over a week now. I have faith that this little guy will make it through just like my little girl. I got back January 22nd for a repeat ultrasound. The doctor said my bleeding should hopefully stop by the time I come back in on the 22nd. I'm concerned but I know its out of my hands and I just have to pray that "Little Foot" makes it through. The baby had a heartbeat of 118 today.


----------



## sweetcheeks09

I have great news!! The Lord has healed me! The SCH is GONE!!! I am so happy and the baby is doing wonderful!!! I pray everyone on here has a wonderful wonderful outcome as well!


----------



## mara16jade

Woohoo!!!! Wonderful news!!!

My doctor couldn't find mine at the last two ultrasounds but I kept spotting (haven't spotted in just over a week though!!). So I think its healing, but 100% healed. But we're getting there! 

Yay for great news!! You must be sooooo happy!!


----------



## Frizzabelle

Great news sweetcheeks, hope you can relax a bit more now! x


----------



## Frizzabelle

I've just booked a private scan for Monday. I NEED to see the baby again and put my mind at rest! The pains worry me too much to wait until the 27th and it only cost £39 which is much cheaper than the £79 I paid with my son. I'm so nervous and excited for Monday! x


----------



## Loopy lotti

Frizzabelle said:


> I've just booked a private scan for Monday. I NEED to see the baby again and put my mind at rest! The pains worry me too much to wait until the 27th and it only cost £39 which is much cheaper than the £79 I paid with my son. I'm so nervous and excited for Monday! x

Woohoo! Good for you! Let us know how you get on.

My next scan is next Tues, I'm sooooo hoping I get the 100% (sch) clear!


----------



## Frizzabelle

Thank you, I'm not sure if they will be able to tell me anything about the sch but for now I just need to see baby is ok. My 'proper' scan will be 2 weeks after that so they can do all the measurements etc and hopefully give me the details of the hematoma and with any luck it won't be there at all! :) x


----------



## Frizzabelle

Hi ladies, I'm having a boy! 
He looks perfectly happy in there and was shaking his lil 'boy bits' around! Was so funny!
Sch is still there and still looks big (it wasn't measured as this was a private baby bond scan not a hospital one) she thought it looked like it was getting old though and has moved near to my cervix. I'm prepared for more bleeding. Anomaly scan is in 2 weeks so will see what they think of it. Bit bummed it's still there but so happy and excited to have seen my bubba x


----------



## Frizzabelle

My boy :) x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 41.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Frizzabelle

:)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Frizzabelle

Bit scary this one! Lol x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 39.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Frizzabelle

Last one! x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## mara16jade

Very cool pictures Frizzabelle!! Congrats on having a son!!! :D


----------



## mara16jade

I'm so hesitant to share the good news, but I have been bleed/spot free for almost 2 weeks. I'm sooooo hoping that's all behind me now that I'm in 2nd trimester, but this happened once before around the 9-10 week mark. I'm really hopeful that this time the bleeding/spotting is gone for good!

I have my NT scan this Thursday, and I'll be 14 weeks based on all the scans, but closer to 13 weeks based on LMP - which I think is wrong. LOL I've always thought I was about a week ahead of LMP based on when I ovulated and then all the scans backed that up. I don't know why the doctor is adamant about sticking with the LMP. Oh well!!


----------



## Loopy lotti

Wooo hooo fab pics Frizz, and congrats on a boy ;-) Shame the sch is still there but at least it's shifting and at least you're prepared for another bleed, hopefully won't be as scary knowing it's on it's way out! 


Good luck with your NT Mara, I hope all goes well and you remain bleed free. My x3 bleed episodes were all from 9 to 12 weeks, nothing since, so fingers crossed for you it's the same. 

I have my anatomy / anomoly scan this arvo .....bit nervous tbh..., but also v excited!! EeeekkK!!


----------



## Frizzabelle

Good luck for your scans Mara and loopy!
Will you be finding out the gender loopy if baby allows? I hope everything looks good in there! x


----------



## Heather0209

Hi Ladies, I have not been on in a couple weeks but I had a question. I have had no bleeding at all, but was having bad cramps so at 7w3d my ob did a us and found a small (about 1.5cm) SCH. I am now 9w4d and have still had no bleeding. I listen to the hb each night with my doppler so I know baby is in there. Should I be expecting to bleed at this point, or is it safe to assume the SCH is gone? I have my next us on the 25th.


----------



## Northernmonke

I only ever had a really tiny wipe of pink. No other bleeding with a 4cm sch so not everyone bleeds x


----------



## Frizzabelle

How did your scans go loopy and Mara? 

Heather, everyone's different so you may not bleed at all. I hope your sch disappears quickly and the cramps too! x


----------



## Loopy lotti

Scan was great thanks! (meant to update earlier but have been flat out at work all week & exhuasted in the evenings!). 

Here's what I sent to my Mum which pretty much covers all :happydance:

_Dear Grandma, 

The scan doctor took LOTS of pictures of me on Tuesday and got lots of measurements, but I was far too excited and wriggly and wouldn&#8217;t stay still long enough to get a good head shot in 2D for the album! 

So my real doctor who I saw next (not the scan doctor) was kind enough to agree to take my picture in 4D, but he said I&#8217;m still a bit young and need another 4 to 6 weeks before the 4D camera picks up my features properly. I don&#8217;t really look like an ugly alien like the pictures show, it&#8217;s due to distortion coz I&#8217;m still a bit small. Should have some much better pictures next visit.

I&#8217;ve also attached my &#8216;report&#8217; card showing I&#8217;m doing really well and don&#8217;t have any abnormalities which is great. I weigh nearly 300 grams now! 

Mum is also doing great and it looks like her abnormal bits (the sch bleed areas) have totally resolved themselves, and I&#8217;m being carried quite &#8216;high&#8217; which is apparently ideal and very good. I&#8217;m also starting to get the hang of kicking my feet into her tummy and making her jump which is a really good laugh J. 

All is good, will get Mum to give you a call over the weekend. 


Lots of Amniotic Love, 
Munchkin xxxx_


----------



## Loopy lotti

Frizzabelle said:


> Good luck for your scans Mara and loopy!
> Will you be finding out the gender loopy if baby allows? I hope everything looks good in there! x

I've always known since before I was even confirmed pregnant that I'm having a boy as we had pre-genetic testing on the fertilised blastocyst before the transfer back into me. 

The news came as a bit of a shock though as we weren't anticipating being told, the embryologist just said "_the only healthy blast you have is a boy so that's what we're transfering_".......my reply....."_Errrr, OK, well you can't take that bit of info back can you! Great it's a boy then_"


----------



## Northernmonke

Ah how cute! I've booked my gender scan for the 31st :) can't wait for the piccies then x


----------



## Frizzabelle

Loopy lotti said:


> Scan was great thanks! (meant to update earlier but have been flat out at work all week & exhuasted in the evenings!).
> 
> Here's what I sent to my Mum which pretty much covers all :happydance:
> 
> _Dear Grandma,
> 
> The scan doctor took LOTS of pictures of me on Tuesday and got lots of measurements, but I was far too excited and wriggly and wouldnt stay still long enough to get a good head shot in 2D for the album!
> 
> So my real doctor who I saw next (not the scan doctor) was kind enough to agree to take my picture in 4D, but he said Im still a bit young and need another 4 to 6 weeks before the 4D camera picks up my features properly. I dont really look like an ugly alien like the pictures show, its due to distortion coz Im still a bit small. Should have some much better pictures next visit.
> 
> Ive also attached my report card showing Im doing really well and dont have any abnormalities which is great. I weigh nearly 300 grams now!
> 
> Mum is also doing great and it looks like her abnormal bits (the sch bleed areas) have totally resolved themselves, and Im being carried quite high which is apparently ideal and very good. Im also starting to get the hang of kicking my feet into her tummy and making her jump which is a really good laugh J.
> 
> All is good, will get Mum to give you a call over the weekend.
> 
> 
> Lots of Amniotic Love,
> Munchkin xxxx_
> 
> View attachment 722337
> 
> View attachment 722339
> 
> View attachment 722341

That's so cute and I love the pics! So happy your little baby boy is all healthy and happy in there! 
My anomaly scan is getting closer, can't wait to make sure he is ok and get a proper look at what this sch is doing x


----------



## Frizzabelle

I thought I'd ask my question on here as I can't find the info I want elsewhere and thought one of you ladies may have come across the answer! 
Do sch's cause infections? I think I've read that if the clot hangs around for a long time they can cause an infection that is dangerous to the baby and placenta and leads to preterm labour? I wondered if that's only if you are actively bleeding or if it can occur just from 'being there'? I have a scan a week from today so hopefully they'll be better news but the scan last week showed it was still there so I feel like it might hang around as I'm over 19 weeks now...any info would be appreciated :) x


----------



## mara16jade

Hi Frizzabelle!

How's everyone doing? Anyone still spotting/bleeding? :hugs:

To answer your question, the best I can, Frizzabelle, I asked my ob/gyn about infection from the SCH and she quickly said that wasn't an issue. I had read somewhere about someone who got an infection and also had a SCH and I got worried the two might be related. Looks like it was just a coincidence. Fx

Hope everyone is doing well! Today marks one whole month, to the day (Christmas Eve) that I have not had a bleed! I had a few spotting events after that bleed, and one day 1-2 weeks ago...and nothing since. I'm so so so so very hoping that all the spotting and bleeding is way behind me.

At my NT scan (which I couldn't get since LO was measuring wayyyy ahead) the specialist found that I have marginal placenta previa. :( Meaning, the placenta isn't covering the cervix (which would prevent a vaginal delivery) but it is very, very close and if I were to be full term right now and go into labor, I couldn't have a vaginal delivery. But he is really hopeful that it will move completely out of the way. So for now, because of my past spotting/bleeding and now marginal previa, I'm STILL on pelvic rest. :cry: No :sex: and no working out. He thinks that maybe by my next ultrasound in a few weeks the placenta may have moved enough out of the way, and they'll lift my pelvic rest status. Fx!!!!

Hope all you ladies are doing well. This has been a helluva bumpy ride so far.

Oh yeah, I do my private gender scan tomorrow!!!! :happydance: The NT doctor was thinking boy, but the cord was wrapped between the baby's legs, so he couldn't tell 100%. But he thinks he saw a little ding-a-ling there. :winkwink: We'll find out tomorrow for sure!!


----------



## Frizzabelle

Thank you Mara :)
Good luck for your gender scan! Let us know how u get on!
I hope your placenta budges out the way, pelvic rest is SUCH a pain. I'm still on it and have been now for 10 weeks, it's rubbish. Me and my husband are hoping our scan on Monday will hold good news :) x


----------



## Frizzabelle

mara16jade said:


> Oh yeah, I do my private gender scan tomorrow!!!! :happydance: The NT doctor was thinking boy, but the cord was wrapped between the baby's legs, so he couldn't tell 100%. But he thinks he saw a little ding-a-ling there. :winkwink: We'll find out tomorrow for sure!!

Soooo ding-a-ling or cord Mara?! Lol x


----------



## mara16jade

Lol It's a boy!!! :)


----------



## Frizzabelle

Congratulations! :) x


----------



## mara16jade

Thanks!!


----------



## Frizzabelle

Had our anomaly scan today, was in there for two hours as baby wouldn't play ball! I was asked to go to the loo and jump up and down till I was out of breath and he still didn't move!! Managed to get a good look at him in the end though and all looks good! So happy! We had a lovely and very thorough sonographer who measured everything! Some things she measured twice lol
She couldn't see any blood clot or bleeding! I'm still a bit wary as it was 6cm just two weeks ago but she did have a good look for it so it's the best we could hope for! :happydance:

Picture of his nose and mouth lol x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Northernmonke

Gender scan for my twins tomorrow ladies - so excited!!!!! x


----------



## Loopy lotti

Congrats Frizz, that's amazing news!!! Wishing you a smooth hassle free pregnancy here onwards!! 

Good luck tomorrow Northern, do let us know how you get on.

LLx


----------



## mara16jade

Ooo, so exciting!!! :)


----------



## Frizzabelle

Thank you loopy!
Good luck Northern x


----------



## liz418

Hello there. I'm new to this thread. I was diagnosed at 9w with a SCH. I had a big bleed right at the doctor's office (which was a blessing in disguise bc we could see right away what was causing it) and I've been spotting every since dark brown blood. 
I'm wondering how long have you ladies had yours. I'm currently on bed/pelvic rest. A little bit stressed bc I have to travel for my work a bit and I;m not being able to. 

Also, I don't have crampings per se but a low abdominal pressure on and off that it's pretty annoying. Have any of you ladies experience the same thing? 

I am also seeing in my pee (sorry if TMI) little particles that look like blood.. I'm wondering if it's something else. 

I can't wait for this to go away. Everyday is so stressful!


----------



## mara16jade

Hi Liz418, huge hugs first - this is a really stressful time. :hugs:

I was diagnosed with mine at 5 weeks. And I had more days during my 1st tri where I either bleed or spotted than I did of non-bleeding/spotting days. I cramped, a lot. And sometimes to the point of waking me up from my sleep or having me doubled over in the kitchen - they were that bad. :( I had about 4-5 moderate bleeds (the last one being on Christmas eve). Usually the bleeds were a huge gush of bright red with tiny clots. One particular time it was gushing and even kept coming out and turned the toilet bowl red. (I'm so sorry for the TMI - but I think its helpful to hear the stories so you're not alone). The gushing/bleeding usually only lasted a few minutes. But the spotting (pink and/or brown) would last for weeks sometimes. I might get a day here or there of nothing, but then spotting or a gusher would happen. :(

I could sometimes tell when a gusher was going to happen. I would normally get cramps, or an ache low down in my tummy right above my pubic bone. And it could last for hours or days. Usually when the pain subsided, I'd get spotting or a bleed.

The doctors told me at one of my many visits due to the bleeding (this one was at 10w3d) that at this point, my chances of miscarriage were just about in line with any other woman at 10w3d - about 3%. She could see LO wiggling around and looking rather healthy. And she said my cervix was nice and closed and there was nothing to point towards a miscarriage being imminent. 

Like I said, my last bleed was on Christmas Eve, and it was the smallest of all of them. And then the spotting lasted maybe 3 days. About a week later I had the teeny, tiniest amount of spotting for about 24 hours and then I haven't had anything since then. They normally say that by 20 weeks, everything should heal.

I do have marginal placental previa, which can also cause bleeding, but its really not an issue at this point. 

Ask me or any of the ladies any time about our experiences, or to just vent/complain/be scared. Take it easy. No sex, no orgasms, no working out, nothing too active. Drink lots of water, and when you feel cramps - lay down, kick your feet up and have a cup of water. :hugs:

You'll be fine, don't worry.


----------



## Frizzabelle

Mine was large at 10 weeks, it was found then after I had a massive bleed.
It had doubled at 13 weeks and was still there at 18. I'm just over 20 weeks now and the hematoma wasn't seen at my scan on Monday. I have a consultant app on 13th feb, hoping they tell me it's gone, not just hiding! 
Other than the massive bleed, I had a little bit of spotting (always red for me). 

I too had loads of cramping and belly pains. I always made sure I drank plenty of water and rested when necessary. I've been on pelvic rest since the bleed but we have dtd since my 20 week scan when the clot it wasn't seen and nothing bad has happened so far! I'm still very wary of not pushing myself just yet as I'm not convinced it's completely gone :/

I hope the bleeding goes away quickly for you and your sch heals soon! x


----------



## liz418

Thanks for the reassurance Mara. 

I'm wondering did you have any restrictions? I'm currently on bed/pelvic rest. 
If I could move around a little I feel I'd feel much better since I can keep myself occupied. 

Glad to know you are doing well after that ordeal!


----------



## Northernmonke

Hey ladies forgot to post here. We are having twin girls ;) xx


----------



## Frizzabelle

Northernmonke said:


> Hey ladies forgot to post here. We are having twin girls ;) xx

Congratulations! x


----------



## mara16jade

I'm on pelvic rest until further notice. But I'm hoping to get that lifted next week. Fx!!


----------



## _BabyLove95

Had my period the 26th of dec. went off on jan. 5th. Me & my boyfriend had unprotected sex on the 11th of jan. I had VERY light spotting on the 14th & 15th then afterward it started to get heavier & ended on the 20th. Then on the 27th I started heavy bleeding again & I'm still bleeding now. I am making an a drs appt Tuesday but I just wanted some advice from other people that maybe going thru the same thing. I've also been having some mild cramping basically like period cramps, back pain, heartburn & I've been more tired than usual. What do you guys thing ? Help me please I'm so nervous & scared & I never had this happen to me before...


----------



## Frizzabelle

Babylove have you done a pregnancy test? x


----------



## Northernmonke

Dont think this is the right thread hun but anyway as frizz said have you had a positive test and if yes then when and is it worth doing another one that says how many weeks to see if it has gone up? X


----------



## Northernmonke

Dont think this is the right thread hun but anyway as frizz said have you had a positive test and if yes then when and is it worth doing another one that says how many weeks to see if it has gone up? X


----------



## mara16jade

Just thought I'd update. :yipee:

My SCH and placenta previa are..... GONE!!!!!!!!!! 
I can't tell you have happy I am. I've been ecstatic since I found out. Omg. Maybe all this crap is really, truly behind me!! 

My last bleed was on Christmas Eve, and then I spotted for 24 hours about a week later. And that was the last time I had any spotting/bleeding. So its been a month, and no cramps either. I'm just so happy. <3

Oh, and he is measuring about 4 days ahead now. On January 15th, he was 8 days ahead. But all the previous scans he's always been about 3-4 days ahead. So looks like he's back on his typical growing schedule. Maybe he hit a growth spurt on January 15th. :lol:


----------



## Frizzabelle

Congratulations Mara! So happy for you x


----------



## Loopy lotti

That's great news Mara, congratulations! x


----------



## edavt04

Hey there,

I am 30 years old with my first pregnancy, very healthy woman that used to jog every other day (before SCH diagnosis). I eat BY THE BOOK (only what is recommended to eat for pregnant women, no junk food whatsoever). Given that I really take care of myself, I was shocked when I was diagnosed with SCH at 6 weeks in the ER on 2/5/14 after a passed blood, clots, tissue... The heartbeat was detected (88 beats/min, which is appropriate for this gestational age), and I was put on bed rest and pelvic rest... I still bleed/spot brown/red, I have cramps and back pain, and generally feel weak and lightheaded.

It is soooo hard for me to stay home, since I am a hard-working person and on my feet all day long...Psychologically, I am very tense because of my diagnosis... I can't relax, can't read serious books, I can only stare at TV (funny movies only) and talk to my friends on the phone about THEM to get distracted... I tried to meditate, but my thoughts drift away...

This is sooo hard... I know nobody can do anything about this, and this is just "wait and see" type of a situation... There are so many women on this support group writing about their diagnosis, but I hardly even come across an update from them if they brought babies to full term...

How are you guys holding up NOT KNOWING WHAT WILL HAPPEN?


----------



## Frizzabelle

It's totally natural to be worried as anyone with a sch is, but really try not to stress as this won't cause anything positive to happen (hard I know!) 
I found it really hard trying to take it easy as I have a two year old and I felt so bad for him with me not being able to pick him up, play chase etc but it's all for that little baby and will be totally worth it! 
Being told to 'wait and see' is awful but that really is all you can do. 
There are loads of women who go to full term and have perfectly healthy babies but unfortunately it's the ones with a bad outcome that tend to tell their story on here although you can find lots of success stories :)
I hope your pains and bleeding ease real soon! I'm waiting for my consultant appointment on Thursday and hoping they might scan me to see what's happening. The sonographer at my 20 week scan couldn't find it but I need a second opinion to feel reassured as it was still there and large just two weeks before x


----------



## Northernmonke

Mara congrats!!

Edavt - I don't think sch have anything to do with how healthy you are, mine wasn't seen at the last 2 scans so hoping it won't re appear. Its the unknown that is the worst but I guess we have to wait it out and hope for the best. I know there are a few of us on here that have had quite large ones that have eventually gone at different stages. Good luck.


----------



## meowmeowmeow

Hello everyone, may I join in? 

I'm officially 12 weeks today and was diagnosed with a subchorionic hemorrhage via ultrasound at 7 weeks. :cry: No bleeding AT ALL, but I'm still worried. At that time, they told me it was small and is anterior/infront of the sac, then the following week at 8 weeks, the scan showed it has gotten smaller. But my last scan at 10w6d showed that the bleed has gotten bigger and is now next to the placenta. WHAT THE-?!?!?!? Now, i'm super worried.... I can't even be excited to tell people that we're pregnant because of this. :cry: My first pregnancy turned out to be ectopic, so I know exactly what a loss feels like. :(

I'm just so worried. I don't know what else to do. :shrug:


----------



## mara16jade

Mine was found in my 5th week due to spotting, and then a big bleed. It was small, but behind the sac. It's totally understandable to be worried. I spent the entire 1st trimester terrified I was going to miscarry. 

Spotting, bleeding and cramping are normal for SCHs. Put yourself on pelvic rest - no sex, no orgasms, no working out and don't lift anything heavy. I was on pelvic rest from November 19th - February 6th.

Oh, and my bleeds would be bright, fresh red blood with little clots. I'm only telling you so that judge in case you bleed, you know it's normal. :hugs:

Stay calm, and think positive. I know that doesn't help much, but honestly besides taking care of yourself, there's not much else you can do. :(


----------



## Frizzabelle

I saw my consultant for the first time today at 22 weeks and 5 days! 
She says that she is not worried about whether the clot is there or not unless I bleed red blood but she is concerned about the placenta working properly (as that is where the massive bleed came from) throughout the rest of my pregnancy so I'm (finally!) being given extra scans! These are to check baby boys growth and the efficiency of my placenta. I'm to have the jab after birth for my placenta to avoid haemorrhaging and will more than likely need to deliver him on labour ward close to theatre just incase! If I do bleed or have pains that don't go away I need to go in to be assessed.
I'm so happy that I am being listened to and a professional is sharing my concern instead of being fobbed off all the time, they really do seem to care more the closer you get to viability.
I've not bled for weeks but I do still get terrible pains at times that scare me as I know they are not growing, stretching or ligament pains (I have these too though!) x


----------



## mara16jade

Wow, I'm shocked they wouldn't scan you more often! But glad you're finally being seen now. Its been over a month since I bled or spotted, so I think if you've gone a long time without issues - it *should* be safe to assume you won't bleed again. At least that's what my doctor told me. Especially since they couldn't find any sign of the hemorrhage.

I get pains too actually. I just thought it was all part of growing stretching. But I guess they are pretty similar to the crampy feeling I'd get early on when I used to bleed often. They're just not as bad or often. Hmmm


----------



## Frizzabelle

The pains are horrid, I'd describe mine as shooting/lightening pain through my lower stomach and upwards...I literally have to lay down wherever I am. I went to get the post the other day and ended up on the hall way floor! I know these aren't my 'normal' pains as like I said I have these too and had them with my first son. I do also get cramping but that is what my Braxton hicks felt like first time round so could just be getting them early?? x


----------



## mara16jade

Hmm, my cramping from early on to now has always felt like some variation of AF cramps. Dull, burning, aching. Early on, they'd be so bad they'd wake me in the middle of my sleep or have me doubled over in the kitchen. Now, when I get them, its more of a mild annoyance. 

I have no idea what BH are like. I thought they were just like a tightening of the tummy. lol :shrug:

I did notice however, that when I'd get bad cramps COLD helped more then heat! Like drinking cold water or putting the cold bottle of water on my uterus. :shrug: Weird. But it totally helped! As well as kicking me feet up and not having any stress on my tummy/uterus area.

I hope you pains go away. At 22+ weeks, you deserve a break already!!!!


----------



## Frizzabelle

Ahhh thank you! I'm feeling better about things knowing that I'm not going to just be left to see what happens! 
I do find drinking cold water helps too!
So close to viability now! :) 
I'm starting to allow myself to feel excited! x


----------



## hmommy219

Hi ladies, I'm so glad that you still post on this thread!! 

This is my second sch pregnancy. I personally am convinced I got both sch due to orgasms early in the first trimester (sorry if that was tmi) :dohh:

My first ended in mc at 13 weeks... I didn't do bed rest at all and just constantly bled :(. This time I am currently 16 weeks and have been on bed rest since 12 weeks when the big bleed happened. I'm just passing brown cm now but will occasionally have a little red or pink in there. I bought a Doppler for peace of mind but am still very apprehensive :nope:

So glad to join this group for support :hugs:


----------



## Frizzabelle

Welcome hmommy, I hope the bleeding stops for you very soon!

It's viability day for me! 24 weeks already :) x


----------



## Northernmonke

Congrats frizz, I have my 20 week scan on monday, so excited and nervous. We will make it public if all is ok. X


----------



## Frizzabelle

Good luck! Hope all goes well with those lil girlies x


----------



## hmommy219

Thanks for the welcome! Congrats on reaching viability! :happydance:


----------



## Loopy lotti

Welcome hmommy219 - fingers crossed for you that your SCH clears up as ours seem to have done! 

Frizz - huge congrats .....my V day was last Sunday, feeling SO good these days!! 

Northern - you're creeping up on Frizz & I ....good luck with your 20 wk scan, fingers crossed everything is 100% now  

x


----------



## hopeful0120

I had my first visit to the er at 6 wks 6 days when, after several days of slightly yellow and pink tinged pearly discharge (which had previously only been pearly white) suddenly turned to bright red blood while I was using the restroom. I had been constpated for weeks, so automatically assumed that I had been bearing down too hard and had caused some sort of tear. I was certain that I was miscarrying. I had no pain prior, but shortly after I arrived to the er, I felt a good deal of painless pelvic pressure. US showed fhr at 136 BPM, and measured baby to be precisely on track. The Dr apparently did not read the full us report, and sent me home after telling me that there's nothing he could do, that I could be bleeding for any number of reasons, but that the baby was currently fine. Discharge paperwork stated 'threatened miscarriage.' Luckily I had a follow up with a triage nurse at my ob who informed me that the us tech observed a 'small subchorionic hemmorage.' She didn't give any clear answer as to what pregnancy outcome odds were, and scheduled me for a follow up us the next day. Then 7 wks 1 day pregnant, fhr was 146 BPM, and baby measured on track. Spotting subsided for a couple of days until pink discharge returned. Eventually, after a few days of intermittently spotting, I had a small bright red gush accompanied by two very small chunks of a grayish brown color. I woke my husband, and we headed to the er, a different hospital this time (civilian as opposed to military, so they actually cared). Dr did the us himself, was very happy with a 'perfect two chamber beat' abs and the size. He couldn't find an active bleed, nor what he would define an sch. He said his us wasn't that great in the er though... He also informed me that in a fetus where a viable hr is detected, the odds of miscarriage due to an sch that was not large were maybe 1% greater than the average population, and that if I made it to 12 weeks I'd be pretty much in the clear statistically. He observed the blood and said tgat due to its pale color, he could tell it was old. I had cramping, so they gave me Tylenol, and sent me home. Follow up with a new ob the following morning, fhr up to 170, normal for 8 weeks, measured with in a day of gestation, the dr was pleased, however would not make a single positive statement with out the cyoa 'anything could happen' :growlmad:... The sch is located on the uterus adjacent to the very bottom of the sack, right above the cervix. She "thinks" my placenta is located at the very top of the sack. I asked her if these locations were not ideal for a positive outcome; no clear response. I even tried to rephrase so that she could maintain her cyoa stance by asking 'if I should miscarry, given these circumstances, will it likely be unrelated to the sch'. Again no answer. She instead told me that sch could be a sign of impending miscarriage. I have been scouring for evidence to support this, but have found nothing. Instead I've found studies which demonstrate that sch is not a statistically significant factor in miscarriage at all. It seems to me that sch's only cause miscarriage when Dr's outright refuse to tell their patients to go on bed rest, to prescribe progesterone, or to prescribe medication to stop to cramping (aka contractions) for early pregnancies. Cramping exacerbates the problem; and given what an sch is, likely could cause it to grow. I am now spotting light red, brown, and occasionally yellow. It's semi clear now, and I'm terrified that it could be amniotic fluid, I am also having an occasional sharp stabby pain in my lower right side. Earlier, I passed a dime sized amount of solid that was light brown, black, and maybe tan/gray/white, not sure if it's another old, weird looking clot, or some thing more sinister . I am terrified, I can't sleep, but I have nothing I can do; I am sick of being brushed off by Dr's and nurses who find educated questions to be threatening, who treat me like I am over reacting, or basically write me off as an early pregnancy statistic. Reading many of your stories (so happy to read the happy ones :) ) I am aware that my issue, currently a .5*.5 cm, previously 1*1, is much less concerning than what many women and infants have been through, but that doesn't make my situation any less valid (though maybe less imminent). What concerns me is it's 1.5 weeks now, still intermittent spotting, with more fluid than I would expect even a 1*1 sch to hold. I don't know how to determine if some thing is tissue, or if it is, whether it is mine or the baby's, and what I need to do from there. Right now I just feel so helpless. /rant
Sorry to plug up the board with this mess, I wonder if any of you ladies have had similar experiences and/or emotions...and especially advice on how to not lose my mind over analyzing this to the nth degree.


----------



## hmommy219

Hopeful, I hear the panic in your voice and we've all either been there or are currently there. I just recently joined this thread after reading all the stories on here.... Some gave me great hope and some made me more stressed. This is my second sch pregnancy and one thing I can tell you is that your doctors vague responses are completely normal. This condition is not largely studied and doctors just seem to take the wait and hope approach. It sucks but I can say that with my last sch I didn't do bed rest and ultimately lost my baby. I can't say for sure the two were related as there were other factors, but this time I am in bed all day and have had much less bleeding and cramping and praying for a better outcome. I'm also drinking more water than is humanly possible!!! 

We are here for you... And your chances for a positive outcome are better than a negative one :hugs:


----------



## mara16jade

Hopeful, SCH's are terrifying. No one ever expects to bleed or spot while pregnant. :hugs:

I had my first bleed at 5w6d, and went on to have about 4 more big bleeds after that (last one being on Christmas Eve). I spotted or bled for almost 100% of my 1st tri (and I'm not exaggerating). I was in and out of urgent care and hospital visits - to always be told, "well, it should be fine...but only time will tell". Not the most comforting thing. But that's the bad part - this condition is really a horrible waiting game. But most of the time, things turn out ok. The smaller it is, and if its not growing - the better. But we have quite a few members that had bigger ones that shrunk, then grew, then bled out, and then came back....and went on to have healthy babies. And some of them had SCHs during the 2nd pregnancies too.

I put myself on pelvic rest even though some of the doctors said it wasn't necessary. Two doctors said yes, two doctors said there was no evidence of pelvic rest helping. So I opt'ed to be on the safe side and did it. Which meant no sex, no orgasms, no working out and no activities that were physical. And NO HEAVY LIFTING!! When you feel cramps coming on - stop what you're doing, kick your feet up and drink water. That seemed to help me a lot.

I was on pelvic rest from November 19th - February 6th. That is when the specialist told me I was for sure in the clear, and the stress of the SCH was over.

They're scary. They're painful. And its unfair. But just keep chugging along and take care of yourself. Yours is small like mine was, so don't worry if you bleed or spot all the time. I know that's hard to hear. But I didn't stop spotting until about my first week in 2nd tri. And most doctors and articles online all agree that you can bleed/spot until about 20 weeks (that is the most common time for SCHs to heal....but not always. Some women will have it until they give birth).

PM me any time if you have questions or fears or want to rant.

Oh, and the doctors told me that unless I'm soaking 2-3 pads an hour and/or having clots the size of my hand...its most likely not a miscarriage, its the SCH bleeding. And I had plenty of fire engine red, bright fresh blood bleeds with tiny, tiny clots.


----------



## jaam4eva

first post here, but i've read a bit... i'm 22 weeks today- last bleed was Tuesday (5 days ago). before then, i had gotten a great report at 19 weeks. a previously diagnosed SCH of 11X7X4 cm (huge) clot had gone down to 4cm at the largest measurement. i was super pumped.
and then almost 2 weeks later, i gushed bright red. went to dr, who was not worried. then the next day, i gushed bright red again for 12 hours. i went to the maternal fetal specialist at that point, who put me on bedrest. 
i am worried sick. i've not read any good outcomes from people who still bleed bright red after 20 weeks... it usually ends up with preterm labor or full placental abruption between 22 and 24 weeks. this sucks.


----------



## SisterRose

Hi. I posted in this thread around the same time last year when I was pregnant with #2 and found that I had a hematoma next to the babies sac. I was quite surprised when they found it because I had no bleeding at all. It took until 12 weeks to clear up and my baby was born fine on the 8th october.

I got a bfp the same time again this year, and have just had another early scan to be told i have another hematoma next to this babies sac measuring 20x18x5mm! i know i've been through the same before, but i am scared again! I haven't been told anything about them and wasnt last time i had to research myself. they just sent me home and said nothing. I read that people should bed rest, no sex, no heavy lifting but wasnt told this. It is also impossible for me to do any of these things because I have a 3 1/2 year old and a 4 month old to look after, i have no choice but to carry my 15lb daughter around, and carry her in her car seat too which must be 20+lb altogether. I also have to walk twice a day with the pushchair to pick up my eldest daughter from nursery, i don't drive, and my partner works full time meaning that these are things I have to do alone! bed rest isn't an option and this worries me even more because of reading bad outcomes when people have been over working.
I really don't want to lose this baby and im very worried. I havent bled yet, but it's early. Ive also seen people saying they had pain with sch which i havent read before, or been told! i went to a&e last year with constant stomach pains and cramps that i now think could have been the sch as im getting the same cramps and discomfort again that gets quite painful but with no bleeding. it seems to be more painful if im doing a lot.

any advise would be muchly appreciated :hugs:


----------



## dan-o

My advice would be do as little as you can and rest as much a possible. 
I didn't this time and ultimately lost my baby. Last time I was mega careful and things resolved by 20w, after that I was able to carry on as normal. Xx


----------



## SisterRose

Thank you. 

I was also curious about how much your babies weighed at birth, those that you had sch pregnancies with. I've read that sch can cause growth restriction and my last baby and first were growth restricted babies. I never had a really early ultrasound with dd#1 but now im wondering if its possible i had a sch with her too and the low birth weights are linked some how...


----------



## hmommy219

Hi ladies, just checking in :). 

Still experiencing brown mucus discharge and using my Doppler once or twice a week to check on babies. I'll go for a couple of days without anything and get my hopes up and then BAM! More brown crap shows up. I'm also on antibiotics for a bacterial infection that may have been caused by the sch and another medication for a suspected UTI. So.. Things are great! Lol... :wacko:

I'm remaining on bed rest and just praying to get to 24 weeks. It seems as though they start taking you way more seriously once you reach that marker. 

How's everyone else holding up? :hugs:


----------



## mara16jade

Hello everyone! Lots of :hugs: to all who are still battling a hemorrhage/hematoma!

Mine was found at 5w4d (November 17th) and I was on pelvic rest until February 6th. Pelvic rest: no sex, no orgasms, no heavy lifting, no working out

Any time you feel cramps, kick your feet up and drink some water. Actually, drinking water is really helpful and a lot of times relieves any cramping you might get.

My baby was growing well until about 8 weeks, then slowed down - and this *can* be a side effect of the hemorrhage. But after 10 weeks, he sped right back up, and he's been on track (and a few days ahead actually) ever since. I'm almost 21 weeks, and my last bleed was on Christmas Eve (and then I spotted for about 24 hours a week later) - and that was the last of any bleeding/spotting.

Stay positive, listen to your body and take it easy. You NEED to take it easy. Slower walking when doing household chores, slower walking when picking your daughter up from nursery, take more breaks, watch a movie with the kids and relax. Not all SCHs end up in MC, and not all of them bleed either. I had 4-5 big bleeds and when I didn't have a bleed, I spotted. I spotted for almost 100% of my 1st trimester, and I'm not exaggerating. 

Best wishes to all of you!! :hugs:


----------



## dan-o

SisterRose said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I was also curious about how much your babies weighed at birth, those that you had sch pregnancies with. I've read that sch can cause growth restriction and my last baby and first were growth restricted babies. I never had a really early ultrasound with dd#1 but now im wondering if its possible i had a sch with her too and the low birth weights are linked some how...

Ds2 was 7lb 5oz at 38w :) 
His SCH at was huge at 12w and same size by 16w but not seen on 20w scan, so shouldn't have affected his growth. X


----------



## jaam4eva

hi- gonna try and ask again... is there anyone here who has bled bright red after 20 weeks?


----------



## Frizzabelle

I haven't bled past 20 weeks, I'm over 25 weeks now and have been told to go in to be assessed if I do bleed red again. My consultant said that she is not so worried about whether the clot is still there but rather whether it has left some damage behind regarding the placenta....so I am having extra growth scans to make sure the placenta is working and my midwife suggested being induced at 37 weeks due to the risk of haemorrhaging. My first came so quickly that they don't really want to risk this one coming at home although it's still not definite yet.
Are you continuing to bleed red now? What has your midwife said? x


----------



## MichelleDawn.

I'm not even sure where to post on here lol.. so, sorry if I'm posting in the wrong spot.. I just saw how many great replies there were to others and I'm sort of in a panic right now so I would like some personal answers if anyone can take the time to do so :) 

I am 8.5 weeks pregnant (have 2 little ones and miscarriage last February) .. everything is going fine except I just got a call from my dr yesterday saying that I have the subchorionic hematoma ? which from what I've researched I understand what it is (pretty much) but of course as anyone would be, I'm a bit paranoid now...I still "feel pregnant" but I'm worried every morning that I'm going to feel how I did last year when I miscarried where I just all of a sudden didn't feel pregnant anymore... and I was only 5 weeks then, I can't imagine losing one at this point or further along, my gosh...

so he said it was pretty small and I go in for another ultrasound in a couple weeks... he said to take it easy, etc. so I obviously will not have sex or lift anything heavy, etc.... I had light pink spotting off and on for about a week when I was around 7 weeks pregnant (didn't know why, so of course went to emerge and hcg levels were good and they found baby's heartbeat on ultrasound scans both times)... 

of course you never know the outcome but I'm worried??? also, I keep reading that most people bleed a clot or a fair bit of blood and that is actually good? is it bad that my spotting the other week was very very light (only really noticed it when I wiped after peeing pretty much and it was pink, is that bad because it means fresher blood?) But then I've read that not bleeding is ok too because it could just mean it was absorbed by the body? argggg.... trying to be positive but really didn't need this right now especially with everything else I'm dealing with...any advice would be great thanks!!

xox


----------



## jaam4eva

i don't see a midwife. but i see a regular OB and also a specialist. i'm getting conflicting opinions. my dr doesn't seem concerned, but the specialist scares the crap outta me with statistics regarding PROM and abruptions... OB says "9/10 pregnancies go on just fine even with bleeding" but the specialist says "you need to call right away if you have bright red bleeding", and then he put me on bedrest. 
my last episode was while i was ON bedrest. no lifting, no sex, no nothing. UGH. i am so scared.


----------



## MichelleDawn.

ugh..that's one of the most difficult parts is that there is never a for sure answer... the uncertainty is what kills us.. me anyway... I have heard a lot of positive stories but of course it's always the not so great ones that stick with you :( :( :( 

as others have said, I'm terrified to go to the bathroom, which especially sucks when you're trying to drink more water than humanly possible so you have to wee every other second. 

Trying to keep up with positive thinking.. my main thing is that 99% of ppl I read their stories and they say they bled and passed the clot which is actually good and again, my spotting was very minimal just here and there when I wiped a couple over days over the course of a week and was always light pink tinged... the first time I noticed it, it came out with a lot of discharge/tissue??? 

didn't think much of it because I went to emerge that night and they said bleeding in first tri is common, saw heartbeat on scan, and did my levels compared to a couple days before and they were rising at a good level... 

so scared now though :( trying to not focus on it but can't stop thinking about it and don't even want to breathe I'm so nervous something bad is going to happen...


----------



## Frizzabelle

My bubs at 26 weeks 2 days (yesterday). No clot seen!! :happydance: x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## hmommy219

Beautiful picture! And congrats on that rotten sch finally getting lost! :). 

I had a scan last week at 18 weeks and the tech couldn't see my sch anymore but told me it could be due to the position of baby so I'm still cautious but glad that it wasn't so big that it was noticeable :)


----------



## Ferreroroche

Hi all,

This is my first post, but I have been reading this group for several weeks.

I discovered my SCH at 11+6 weeks when I hemorrhaged in the middle of the night. I went to A&E thinking I was miscarrying, was told I was by the gynae doc on duty, but found at my scan the next day a very happy baby.

Since then I have been on virtual bed rest (self imposed as the obstetricians have not recommended it), and have been having scans to monitor progress.

After my initial bleed, I bled for 2 more days red, then bled/spotted brown on and off for the next 5 weeks or so.

I am now 20+2 weeks and have not spotted or bled for about 3 weeks.

However, I had my 20 week scan last Friday, and despite my boy being totally on track with his growth, the hematoma is still there and is almost the same size as it has been for the past 8 weeks at 4cm x 2cm x 5cm.

I am so gutted. I am pleased I haven't bled for weeks, but the stress of having this thing there still at 20 weeks really is taking its toll.

It took me 3 rounds of IVF and 1 miscarriage to get here and I want this baby to make it through so badly. I can't bear the thought of losing him.

The NHS doctors have been so blasé and uncaring that I have now met with a private consultant to discuss transferring to private antenatal and delivery.

He has admitted what I have read on here and on other research papers, that I am more susceptible to pre-term labour while the hematoma is there because it can damage the amniotic sac and cause it to rupture.

I knew this had happened, but am so bloody depressed that it could happen to me, I thought it was time I joined you guys to help me through the next few weeks/months. I am counting down until 24 weeks, but really I want my baby to stay in a lot longer than that and for this evil hematoma to disappear!


----------



## mara16jade

I'm so sorry you're dealing with this!

But remaining on pelvic or bed rest is probably the best thing you can do. I was on pelvic rest until the SCH was declared gone (November - February). The fact that you've made it this far, even with a SCH, is actually really great news. I would venture the guess that you're pretty safe...and not to mention, there are a few women in the group who went full term WITH a SCH and everything was fine. :hugs:

Hang in there. Its a rough road with a SCH. The emotional toll it takes on your mind is amazing. :(


----------



## hmommy219

Ferrer, I agree with Mara. Stay in bed if you can and at 20 weeks your baby is much bigger than the sch (good thing) and you aren't actively bleeding (good thing #2) and you've made it to 20 weeks (half way there!!...good thing #3). 

I'm right there with you..20 weeks on Saturday and although they couldn't see the sch my doc insisted that it might still be lurking but baby was in the way. Like you, I've also paid for 2 ivfs and suffered a mc and am also on bed rest and don't plan on coming off it even though I haven't bled since 16 weeks! 

Stay strong and hoping 24 weeks comes fast for us both!!!


----------



## mara16jade

Frizzabelle said:


> My bubs at 26 weeks 2 days (yesterday). No clot seen!! :happydance: x

Aww, just saw the picture!!!! What an adorably cute shot! LOVE the cheeks!!! <3


----------



## Ferreroroche

Thanks Mara and Hmommy for replying.

Hmommy, if you are 20 weeks too, we can count down to 24 weeks together.

I wish I could take a sleeping tablet and wake up in 4 weeks time!

Yes, I do not plan to come off bed rest now until the blasted thing has disappeared... Besides, my pelvic muscles are so weak that I can't walk much anyway without feeling like I'll wet myself or the baby will fall out!

Just gonna have to keep reading magazines and catching up on my tv.

Feel bad for my 4 year old boy who hasn't played with mummy in 8 weeks, but I have to do what is necessary to keep this baby in for as long as possible and I read to him and watch programs instead.

He seems to take it well and still kisses my belly to say goodbye to his brother every time he goes to school. So sweet.


----------



## hmommy219

Oh Ferrer, your little boy sounds like such a sweetheart!! Yes, I agree with you...I keep telling my hubby that I wish there was some sort of shot that would knock me out until third trimester! :wacko: we can count down together to 24 weeks! Until then, it's movie and book time! :thumbup:


----------



## 2ndTimeMummyx

Hi all. I am new to this thread, I've been asking around and nobody had seemed to have heard of hematoma! I've been so frustrated and scared :( So I'm very glad I've come across this thread at last. I am 14+4 with second pregnancy/baby. At 13 weeks exactly I had to go in to hospital because I had started to bleed. It was just a tiny bit, not even enough to be seen anywhere unless I wiped after going toilet. It was slightly pink and the next day was exactly the same when I went for an early scan. They then discovered it was hematoma that was causing the bleed. I then went a week with NO bleeding but then 2 days ago it started again and since then Ive bled every time I go to the toilet. Again, its still not alot and no clumps but its still very worrying. Did anybody else start off this way and then it got worse? I dont have any more scans until May 1st which is ages away so Im SO worried!!


----------



## Frizzabelle

mara16jade said:


> Frizzabelle said:
> 
> 
> My bubs at 26 weeks 2 days (yesterday). No clot seen!! :happydance: x
> 
> Aww, just saw the picture!!!! What an adorably cute shot! LOVE the cheeks!!! <3Click to expand...

I've put it next to a photo of my first son....think I'm having his twin 2.5 years later! Lol x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## 2ndTimeMummyx

Is it normal to get just a little bit of pink blood every now and then, or should I expect it to get worse soon? I'm 14+4 and getting cramps :( Bleeding a tiny bit this morning when I wiped again, again not a lot but its definitely there :( Any advice?


----------



## Ferreroroche

Frizzabelle said:


> mara16jade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frizzabelle said:
> 
> 
> My bubs at 26 weeks 2 days (yesterday). No clot seen!! :happydance: x
> 
> Aww, just saw the picture!!!! What an adorably cute shot! LOVE the cheeks!!! <3Click to expand...
> 
> I've put it next to a photo of my first son....think I'm having his twin 2.5 years later! Lol xClick to expand...

Gosh, sooo similar! Exciting!


----------



## hmommy219

2ndtimemommy, if you have a sch diagnosis then my advice would be to get your butt into bed and stay there for a couple of days. Also drink tons of water...I'm talking 8 bottles a day. A hydrated uterus won't contract as much and laying in bed might help stabilize the bleeding. Let us know how you're getting on. ((Hugs))!!


----------



## 2ndTimeMummyx

Thanks so much for your reply. I've had a tiny bit more bleeding again this morning. Its kind of hard to relax as I have a very active 5 year old to entertain and do school run eyc lol. But Im definitely trying my best to do nothing...Its so worrying :( Im going to see my midwife on Tuesday so will ask her to listen to the heart beat which will put my mind at ease :) For a bit at least. Hope you are all well :D


----------



## Ferreroroche

21 weeks today. 3 weeks to go before my baby becomes viable.

So nerve wracking!

Had an up and down week.

Am feeling generally quite well, but every time I try to do just the tiniest bit of walking (like around mothercare or from car to restaurant for lunch), I get pain all over my bump and feel like baby is going to fall out, not to mention feeling like I'll wet myself.

Only way to cure it is to come home and lie on my side.

Tut.

Saw an nhs consultant last week who has scheduled a 28 week growth scan as she said that sch's can cause growth restriction if they affect the placenta. Seems so far away!

Will likely book a private scan before then to see for myself what this intruder is doing as I can't go another 7 weeks wondering if it is bigger/smaller/gone.

How are all you ladies?


----------



## Frizzabelle

Ferrero I have my 28 weeks growth scan a week today! Hoping the placenta is still working ok. It is very nerve wracking and I too decided to have a private scan for peace of mind! 
I've just bought a support belt as it really does feel like baby is pulling down and going to fall out sometimes when I'm walking! Braxton hicks are being a pain too!
I hope viability comes quick for you! It does help you relax a bit x


----------



## hmommy219

Almost at viability.... roll on time!!! My Dr said the baby only needs 10% of the placenta to take its nourishment... so hopefully that will help you feel more assured. :thumbup:


----------



## Ferreroroche

hmommy219 said:


> Almost at viability.... roll on time!!! My Dr said the baby only needs 10% of the placenta to take its nourishment... so hopefully that will help you feel more assured. :thumbup:

Yeah, am hoping baby will grow ok, none of the scan so far have ever shown the sch affecting the placenta. They think it is actually where the amniotic sac didn't attach properly or something. I guess if it bleeds again it could grow and start to lift the placenta, but right now I am more concerned about the affect it is having on the amniotic sac and PROM.

Am just doing what all us ladies do best.... Try to take it easy, drink water and cross everything!


----------



## mara16jade

Frizzabelle said:


> Ferrero I have my 28 weeks growth scan a week today! Hoping the placenta is still working ok. It is very nerve wracking and I too decided to have a private scan for peace of mind!
> I've just bought a support belt as it really does feel like baby is pulling down and going to fall out sometimes when I'm walking! Braxton hicks are being a pain too!
> I hope viability comes quick for you! It does help you relax a bit x

Hope the scan goes well! I have a maternity support belt too, but haven't worn it yet. It does seem comfortable when I tried it on though!



Ferreroroche said:


> hmommy219 said:
> 
> 
> Almost at viability.... roll on time!!! My Dr said the baby only needs 10% of the placenta to take its nourishment... so hopefully that will help you feel more assured. :thumbup:
> 
> Yeah, am hoping baby will grow ok, none of the scan so far have ever shown the sch affecting the placenta. They think it is actually where the amniotic sac didn't attach properly or something. I guess if it bleeds again it could grow and start to lift the placenta, but right now I am more concerned about the affect it is having on the amniotic sac and PROM.
> 
> Am just doing what all us ladies do best.... Try to take it easy, drink water and cross everything!Click to expand...

That's great that its not affecting the placenta! Mine was most definitely pulling the placenta away from the wall. :(

Hope everyone is resting and doing well. :)


----------



## Ferreroroche

22 weeks today. Eek. Officially biting my nails for the next 2 weeks.

Little fella is kicking me constantly, hope he doesn't dislodge the sch!

How are you all ladies?

Everything quiet right now?


----------



## Yo_Yo

Hi,
I am new to this group. Had a big gushing red bleed last week, and ended up in hospital thinking I was miscarrying :-(
Scan showed a lovely active baby and a much unwanted blood clot measuring 2.7cm by I think 1.9cm at the lower end of the placenta. It's pulled a bit if the placenta away from the wall but the obstetrician didn't seem too worried.

The bleed has stopped now.

What are the chances of another bleed? Living in fear of another.


----------



## hmommy219

Yo_yo, so glad to hear that your baby is doing well. My dr told me that whenever you bleed from sch just remember that it's your blood and not baby's. Have you been prescribed bed rest? This can help stabilize bleeding and also drink lots of water all day as a hydrated uterus won't contract as much. Mostly, just relax and know that the odds are in your favor...especially since your sch is so small :). 

If your sch is located low..you might experience more bleeding because the sch blood will take the path of least resistance. 

((Hugs))


----------



## mara16jade

Bleeding is scary, but for me it was so common. :(

I bled 4-5 times (like huge gushes with tiny clots). When I wasn't bleeding, I was spotting. Not the most comforting way to start a pregnancy. :dohh:

But alas, it finally all stopped around 14 weeks and I've been bleed/spotting free since. The only way I was able to get through that time period of hell was with my doppler. I started hearing the HB at the end of the 8th week and used it almost every day until a few weeks after the bleeding stopped. 

Stay on pelvic rest until the doctor says the SCH is gone and you're no longer bleeding. Some doctors are very, very relaxed about this type of thing and may even tell you to not worry, and pelvic rest isn't necessary. IMO, its better to err on the side of caution. 

Best of luck!


----------



## Yo_Yo

Thanks ladies. I'm trying to rest as much as I can with two children. Dd2 is just a toddler, so bed rest isn't an option sadly. But next best thing I lay on the sofa as much as I can. 

I've a terrible cough come on now-sneezing constantly. Got hiccups on top of that! :-( and I worry all this will irratate the clot :-( stupid body!

Sch is stressful isn't it? I'm constantly worried. It's good to find a support group! I'm just sorry any woman has to go through it. 

:flower:


----------



## Elkalemi

Worried as normal. Yesterday I got home from work and bright red blood, 6 weeks today. Rang my doctor and he said rest and come in next week. for ultrasound. Which worries me having to wait.

My hcg level Monday was 5298 from 1628 last Thursday. The blood once I cleaned up stopped and only saw when wiping but now 3am it's just brown.

I am on clexane for clotting disorder and it was a donor embryo from a 24 year old donor (2 x 5 day blastocysts transferred) as my last 2 pregnancies ended in miscarriage from chromosome abnormalities. Last pregnancy around 6ish weeks I had a bleed which they did see a pocket of blood and that bleed was similar to this but don't remember the brown blood, but I did have a u/s and saw a hb but then went on to have miscarriage because of chromosome issue but also then my hcg as failing to double appropriately as well but this pregnancy it has been great.

If it's a sch, do they start of as bright red and taper to brown blood?


----------



## mara16jade

All of my big bleeds started out bright red or like crimson red with tiny clots....lasted less than 5 minutes and then would taper off to light pink, then brown. And I'd spot brown for weeks....until another big bleed. 

Hope you're ok. Are you on pelvic rest (i.e. no sex, no orgasms, no exercise, no heavy lifting)?


----------



## Elkalemi

mara16jade said:


> All of my big bleeds started out bright red or like crimson red with tiny clots....lasted less than 5 minutes and then would taper off to light pink, then brown. And I'd spot brown for weeks....until another big bleed.
> 
> Hope you're ok. Are you on pelvic rest (i.e. no sex, no orgasms, no exercise, no heavy lifting)?

Hi yes, in bed now but it's is 4am and I am up worrying. Because I was at work I am not sure how long I was bleeding for but I had not cramps.


----------



## mara16jade

I was never on bed rest, just pelvic rest. So through all my bleeds, I still went to work. I took it easy, but I was still there. My first bleed was around 5w2d or 5w3d and it was totally random. Just went to go take a shower and there was a ton of blood in my panties. Must have just happened when I had stood up from watching TV to walk to the bathroom. Since it just kept coming for a few minutes and then slowly turned brown. No cramps with that one. But as the weeks went on, I had some pretty horrendous cramps that had me doubled over, taking Tylenol, using a heating pad. 

I hope your SCH is tiny and goes away soon!!! Fx Best of luck.


----------



## Elkalemi

Elkalemi said:


> mara16jade said:
> 
> 
> All of my big bleeds started out bright red or like crimson red with tiny clots....lasted less than 5 minutes and then would taper off to light pink, then brown. And I'd spot brown for weeks....until another big bleed.
> 
> Hope you're ok. Are you on pelvic rest (i.e. no sex, no orgasms, no exercise, no heavy lifting)?
> 
> Hi yes, in bed now but it's is 4am and I am up worrying. Because I was at work I am not sure how long I was bleeding for but I had not cramps.Click to expand...




mara16jade said:


> I was never on bed rest, just pelvic rest. So through all my bleeds, I still went to work. I took it easy, but I was still there. My first bleed was around 5w2d or 5w3d and it was totally random. Just went to go take a shower and there was a ton of blood in my panties. Must have just happened when I had stood up from watching TV to walk to the bathroom. Since it just kept coming for a few minutes and then slowly turned brown. No cramps with that one. But as the weeks went on, I had some pretty horrendous cramps that had me doubled over, taking Tylenol, using a heating pad.
> 
> I hope your SCH is tiny and goes away soon!!! Fx Best of luck.

I don't know if I should be worried my doctor won't see me until next week for a scan but in that's he has been good to me and I don't want to go to emergency either. And of course I google and it doesn't help but I think with my miscarriages it was a constant bleed even tho started light and then I had d and c's. Arrgghhhh hate trying to remember.


----------



## Yo_Yo

Another massive bleed. Doc who did scan didn't seem too positive :cry:
I'm
Also cramping. Baby is alive on scan though.
I am so stressed


----------



## mara16jade

:hugs:


----------



## Ferreroroche

Yo_Yo said:


> Another massive bleed. Doc who did scan didn't seem too positive :cry:
> I'm
> Also cramping. Baby is alive on scan though.
> I am so stressed

Hang in there Yo yo.

I am keeping everything crossed for you.


----------



## hmommy219

Praying for you!!! Drink water and lie on your left!! You can get through this! ((Hugs))


----------



## Elkalemi

Went to our local GP yesterday and had a ultrasound. No bleeds or SCH were seen on the ultrasound and I have not had any further bleeding from Tuesday's red bleed and by early next morning it had turned brown.

When they did the scan they found one sac and ? beginnings of a yolk sac. Not sure if its too early to see (I was 6w0d) or old equipment or technician. The had my fetal age as 5w5d but I do know its 6w because it was ivf day 5 transfer which I had 1 preblasto and 1 blasto transferred. Should I worry that 1) they didn't see a yolk sac and 2) fetal age is different.

Also with SCH, could I have had a bleed and it had resolved prior to the ultrasound?

I hate all this uncertainty.


----------



## Elkalemi

Should mention is was a vaginal ultrasound and after she had finished no blood was on the ultrasound wand. I took that as a good sign I had no bleeding.


----------



## mara16jade

My sch was seen at week 5, but by the next scan at week 8, it couldn't be found. I still continued for have bleeds until week 13 though. But I think their machines were not powerful enough or something because after my NT scan almost 5 weeks later, the specialist said he could see the tiniest remnant of my sch and it was almost 100% gone. :shrug:

As for the yolksac not being seen, that could be from a few things. Some doctors say a sch can stunt the growth for a little while, or maybe the baby is just growing a little slower, and then of course there could be an issue. But I think if were to Google "when does the yolksac appear", you'll see that there's a pretty good range, and you're doing fine! For me personally, they saw a yolksac and fetalpole at 5w6d. But my baby has always measured ahead by AT LEAST four days throughout my pregnancy. And in the beginning, four days is a lot.

Try to relax, and stay away from Dr. Google. :hugs:

ETA: Wanted to add that maybe it was a coincidence, but after every vaginal ultrasound, I'd bleed within a day or two. I think the wand shifted things inside making the pool of blood easier to bleed out. No idea...


----------



## Yo_Yo

:cry: this is getting so stressful. I can't even begin to think I'm going to get a baby at the end of all this. Been cramping all night and red heavy bleeding.
Sorry for the moan. I just feel so helpless and the doctor was so blasé about the whole thing...I know I could miscarry, but it's my baby and it's important to me.


----------



## whigfield

Don't take the crap from the doctors YoYo, that's the one thing I regret from my last pregnancy with the SCH. What maybe routine or unimportant to them is of vast importance to you and you have every right to push, demand and ensure you and your baby are getting the best care. :hugs:

So sorry that you're still bleeding and cramping. Do you have a doppler? Would being able to listen in to the baby's heartbeat help set your mind at ease? :hugs:


----------



## Yo_Yo

Thanks lovely 
I'm so sorry you had to go through this :hugs: and had crappy doctors too. They really don't care. She said "we don't have any magic glue to make it go away " was so patronising! 
I've heard baby on my doppler this morning. It makes me feel so powerless though. I guess all I cando is rest and hope. And not google! 
Thanks for replying. :flower:


----------



## whigfield

:hugs:

That IS really patronizing and unacceptable. All you need is just for her to show some concern and say something reassuring. A lot of women have these SCH and go on to have healthy babies at the end of it, just remember that. :hugs: 

Hope the bleeding stops soon. :hugs:


----------



## Frizzabelle

I hope your bleeding stops soon yo yo! I had cramps the whole time the sch was there (about week 19) and bled bright red (at 11 weeks) but it hasn't been seen at the last two scans and I'm now 28+5. 
Get as much rest as you can. Unfortunately a lot of these doctors and midwives just dismiss you until you reach viability and then all of a sudden they start caring! It's such a horrible situation but most do have a happy ending. 
Stay positive x


----------



## Frizzabelle

Congrats on viability day Mara! x


----------



## Ferreroroche

Oh yay Mara!

1.5 weeks to go for me.

Good luck yo yo. I think we all totally know how you are feeling. It is scary, frustrating, confusing and lonely when the docs are so blase but you are having to cope with the unknown.

Just hang in there, drink lots of water and keep your feet up as much as possible!


----------



## mara16jade

Yo-Yo, did your bleeding stop and then come back? Or have you just been bleeding heavy red for days? I'm so sorry you have to go through this too. I was just telling my DH that I hate that I can actually join in on conversations and talk about my experience. I wish I could have just had morning sickness or something else to complain about. But if I can help shed light on anything about SCHs, I'm an open book. You ask, and I'll tell. Even though I only had to deal with it for about 3 months, those 3 months seemed like the longest, most stressful time of my life. I can't imagine how other ladies deal with it ALL the way through their pregnancy.

I hope you're ok Yo-yo. :hugs:



And thanks ladies about viability day! Sort of seems like it just sprung up out of nowhere! haha :flower:


----------



## Yo_Yo

Thanks Mara :flower: so pleased you reached v day-that's a huge thing after sch-congratulations! 

my bleeding has gone like this:
Thurs- first massive gush of bright red blood on loo-like I was peeing. Filled a pad in an hour after, then bleed red through to brown over two days

Wed-cramps and then big gush of same bright red again-all over sofa and clothes. Then filled a pad over 3 hours or so-still on off bleeding red/slightly darker red now with cramps every now and again-quite painful at times.

I'm still bleeding-need a pad on. It's red, but maybe slightly on the darker side of bright red-I'm praying I'm not deluding myself.
Woke up this morning-was dreaming I was buying baby things, and could feel cramps and bleeding going on :cry: cruel dream 

Saw tiny tiny clots in blood-is that a good/bad thing?

I'm always thirsty too- drank 6 litres yesterday-hubby and mil are concerned I'm drinking too much water-I'm just so thirsty. Could it be the blood loss? 

X


----------



## Ferreroroche

Yo_Yo said:


> Thanks Mara :flower: so pleased you reached v day-that's a huge thing after sch-congratulations!
> 
> my bleeding has gone like this:
> Thurs- first massive gush of bright red blood on loo-like I was peeing. Filled a pad in an hour after, then bleed red through to brown over two days
> 
> Wed-cramps and then big gush of same bright red again-all over sofa and clothes. Then filled a pad over 3 hours or so-still on off bleeding red/slightly darker red now with cramps every now and again-quite painful at times.
> 
> I'm still bleeding-need a pad on. It's red, but maybe slightly on the darker side of bright red-I'm praying I'm not deluding myself.
> Woke up this morning-was dreaming I was buying baby things, and could feel cramps and bleeding going on :cry: cruel dream
> 
> Saw tiny tiny clots in blood-is that a good/bad thing?
> 
> I'm always thirsty too- drank 6 litres yesterday-hubby and mil are concerned I'm drinking too much water-I'm just so thirsty. Could it be the blood loss?
> 
> X

Firstly there are a lot of "normals" you are experiencing for an sch.

It is normal to gush more than once especially in the early days when the "tear" is still actively bleeding. I bled for 5-6 weeks. Albeit I was lucky just to have one gush, but had red bleeding for several days then weeks of dark red, brown, orange... All sorts. So don't panic. Sch's can take weeks to stop bleeding altogether so prepare yourself for this even though it is not fun to see.

Cramps are normal especially when actively bleeding as your uterus contracts in irritation at the blood.

Thirst - that was the weirdest thing! When I had my first bleed and I was in hospital being told I was miscarrying, all I could say was "I'm SO thirsty I need more water!" So yes, this could be related to the bleeding, or pregnancy? Either way, it is no bad thing to drink lots when you have an sch as it is supposed to calm the uterus and lessen the cramping.

So hang in there, I would encourage you to get your feet up and rest as much as humanly possible while you are bleeding red. Imagine you had cut your finger and every time it tried to heal you pulled the skin so the cut opened again, that's kinda how I viewed it! Need to keep still while the cause of the bleeding heals.

Good luck.


----------



## Yo_Yo

Ferreroroche said:


> Yo_Yo said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Mara :flower: so pleased you reached v day-that's a huge thing after sch-congratulations!
> 
> my bleeding has gone like this:
> Thurs- first massive gush of bright red blood on loo-like I was peeing. Filled a pad in an hour after, then bleed red through to brown over two days
> 
> Wed-cramps and then big gush of same bright red again-all over sofa and clothes. Then filled a pad over 3 hours or so-still on off bleeding red/slightly darker red now with cramps every now and again-quite painful at times.
> 
> I'm still bleeding-need a pad on. It's red, but maybe slightly on the darker side of bright red-I'm praying I'm not deluding myself.
> Woke up this morning-was dreaming I was buying baby things, and could feel cramps and bleeding going on :cry: crueyl dream
> 
> Saw tiny tiny clots in blood-is that a good/bad thing?
> 
> I'm always thirsty too- drank 6 litres yesterday-hubby and mil are concerned I'm drinking too much water-I'm just so thirsty. Could it be the blood loss?
> 
> X
> 
> Firstly there are a lot of "normals" you are experiencing for an sch.
> 
> It is normal to gush more than once especially in the early days when the "tear" is still actively bleeding. I bled for 5-6 weeks. Albeit I was lucky just to have one gush, but had red bleeding for several days then weeks of dark red, brown, orange... All sorts. So don't panic. Sch's can take weeks to stop bleeding altogether so prepare yourself for this even though it is not fun to see.
> 
> Cramps are normal especially when actively bleeding as your uterus contracts in irritation at the blood.
> 
> Thirst - that was the weirdest thing! When I had my first bleed and I was in hospital being told I was miscarrying, all I could say was "I'm SO thirsty I need more water!" So yes, this could be related to the bleeding, or pregnancy? Either way, it is no bad thing to drink lots when you have an sch as it is supposed to calm the uterus and lessen the cramping.
> 
> So hang in there, I would encourage you to get your feet up and rest as much as humanly possible while you are bleeding red. Imagine you had cut your finger and every time it tried to heal you pulled the skin so the cut opened again, that's kinda how I viewed it! Need to keep still while the cause of the bleeding heals.
> 
> Good luck.Click to expand...

Thanks for your words of encouragement. It's nice to talk to others who know how it feels. :flower:
Good way to look at is as a cut on finger. I'm being strict about bed rest. Only been up to go to the toilet. Mil is looking after the girls at out house. Major help right now. 
Thanks again. X


----------



## Ferreroroche

Yo_Yo said:


> Ferreroroche said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yo_Yo said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Mara :flower: so pleased you reached v day-that's a huge thing after sch-congratulations!
> 
> my bleeding has gone like this:
> Thurs- first massive gush of bright red blood on loo-like I was peeing. Filled a pad in an hour after, then bleed red through to brown over two days
> 
> Wed-cramps and then big gush of same bright red again-all over sofa and clothes. Then filled a pad over 3 hours or so-still on off bleeding red/slightly darker red now with cramps every now and again-quite painful at times.
> 
> I'm still bleeding-need a pad on. It's red, but maybe slightly on the darker side of bright red-I'm praying I'm not deluding myself.
> Woke up this morning-was dreaming I was buying baby things, and could feel cramps and bleeding going on :cry: crueyl dream
> 
> Saw tiny tiny clots in blood-is that a good/bad thing?
> 
> I'm always thirsty too- drank 6 litres yesterday-hubby and mil are concerned I'm drinking too much water-I'm just so thirsty. Could it be the blood loss?
> 
> X
> 
> Firstly there are a lot of "normals" you are experiencing for an sch.
> 
> It is normal to gush more than once especially in the early days when the "tear" is still actively bleeding. I bled for 5-6 weeks. Albeit I was lucky just to have one gush, but had red bleeding for several days then weeks of dark red, brown, orange... All sorts. So don't panic. Sch's can take weeks to stop bleeding altogether so prepare yourself for this even though it is not fun to see.
> 
> Cramps are normal especially when actively bleeding as your uterus contracts in irritation at the blood.
> 
> Thirst - that was the weirdest thing! When I had my first bleed and I was in hospital being told I was miscarrying, all I could say was "I'm SO thirsty I need more water!" So yes, this could be related to the bleeding, or pregnancy? Either way, it is no bad thing to drink lots when you have an sch as it is supposed to calm the uterus and lessen the cramping.
> 
> So hang in there, I would encourage you to get your feet up and rest as much as humanly possible while you are bleeding red. Imagine you had cut your finger and every time it tried to heal you pulled the skin so the cut opened again, that's kinda how I viewed it! Need to keep still while the cause of the bleeding heals.
> 
> Good luck.Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for your words of encouragement. It's nice to talk to others who know how it feels. :flower:
> Good way to look at is as a cut on finger. I'm being strict about bed rest. Only been up to go to the toilet. Mil is looking after the girls at out house. Major help right now.
> Thanks again. XClick to expand...

Then you are doing the right things. Just keep those feet up and drink.


----------



## mara16jade

Yup, when I'd have a big bleed, I'd spot/bleed red-pink blood for a day or two, then it would slowly turn to brown and then I just had my usual brown/pink tinged CM until my next bleed. :dohh: 

As it was starting to heal though, I'd actually get a week or TWO of nothing! And it would get my hopes up soooooo high that it was finally over. And then boom, another bleed. But those stretches between bleeds started to get longer and longer and longer, until they just stopped.

Cramps. Omg, the cramps. I never thought I'd have to deal with similar AF cramps while pregnant...and then not be able to take my normal medication (Ibuprophen/Advil/Motrin). A heating pad and sometimes strangely enough, a cold water bottle on my uterus helped. As well as Tylenol. There were many, MANY times I'd wake up from the cramps and be curled in fetal position or be in the kitchen and have to squat down, or bend over because they'd get so bad. I really thought for sure that no one can have those types of cramps and not lose the baby. But alas, it can happen. 

Clots. Yup, got those too. In the really early weeks (weeks 5-7) they would be teeny, tiny black/maroon clots. I described it to the doctor as pencil eraser shaving sized. At one point weeks later I did get some bigger ones at maybe the size of a pea, but less than the size of a grape. The doctor repeatedly told me that unless I'm filling 2-3 pads in a hour and/or passing clots the size of my HAND, then it should just be the SCH bleeding out. She didn't say whether the clots were good or bad, just normal for having an active SCH.

Thirst. I went through random times in pregnancy where I was chugging water like it was going out of style. It could be hormones and it could have been my body being in stress from the bleeds (and just emotional stress) and that was how I dealt with it - water!

But water is a really good thing to drink. It actually would help ease the cramps - and lot of women on BnB mentioned that when you get cramps, drink water. So that's what I did. Bottle of water, kick my feet up. Give myself 10-20 minutes, and I'd start to feel much better.

:hugs:

ETA: Wanted to mention, at one of my many scans due to bleeding, I was seen by a different Ob/gyn at around 10w3d. I had just had a rather large bleed and was quite nervous during the scan. My baby was so active and bouncing around though! The doctor said that at this point (10w3d) the chance that I miscarry from a SCH was very minimal even though I was still getting gushes of blood. She said that the baby and placenta was now large enough that the SCH was now much smaller. Of course there was still that chance, but she was so confident that after 10 weeks, I was looking really good. Next time you have a scan, ask them the size and if its getting smaller, larger, staying the same. Lots of women had theirs double in size at one appointment, and by the next it was almost gone. So SCHs can go through a lot of changes while they're healing/active.


----------



## Yo_Yo

mara16jade said:


> Yup, when I'd have a big bleed, I'd spot/bleed red-pink blood for a day or two, then it would slowly turn to brown and then I just had my usual brown/pink tinged CM until my next bleed. :dohh:
> 
> As it was starting to heal though, I'd actually get a week or TWO of nothing! And it would get my hopes up soooooo high that it was finally over. And then boom, another bleed. But those stretches between bleeds started to get longer and longer and longer, until they just stopped.
> 
> Cramps. Omg, the cramps. I never thought I'd have to deal with similar AF cramps while pregnant...and then not be able to take my normal medication (Ibuprophen/Advil/Motrin). A heating pad and sometimes strangely enough, a cold water bottle on my uterus helped. As well as Tylenol. There were many, MANY times I'd wake up from the cramps and be curled in fetal position or be in the kitchen and have to squat down, or bend over because they'd get so bad. I really thought for sure that no one can have those types of cramps and not lose the baby. But alas, it can happen.
> 
> Clots. Yup, got those too. In the really early weeks (weeks 5-7) they would be teeny, tiny black/maroon clots. I described it to the doctor as pencil eraser shaving sized. At one point weeks later I did get some bigger ones at maybe the size of a pea, but less than the size of a grape. The doctor repeatedly told me that unless I'm filling 2-3 pads in a hour and/or passing clots the size of my HAND, then it should just be the SCH bleeding out. She didn't say whether the clots were good or bad, just normal for having an active SCH.
> 
> Thirst. I went through random times in pregnancy where I was chugging water like it was going out of style. It could be hormones and it could have been my body being in stress from the bleeds (and just emotional stress) and that was how I dealt with it - water!
> 
> But water is a really good thing to drink. It actually would help ease the cramps - and lot of women on BnB mentioned that when you get cramps, drink water. So that's what I did. Bottle of water, kick my feet up. Give myself 10-20 minutes, and I'd start to feel much better.
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> ETA: Wanted to mention, at one of my many scans due to bleeding, I was seen by a different Ob/gyn at around 10w3d. I had just had a rather large bleed and was quite nervous during the scan. My baby was so active and bouncing around though! The doctor said that at this point (10w3d) the chance that I miscarry from a SCH was very minimal even though I was still getting gushes of blood. She said that the baby and placenta was now large enough that the SCH was now much smaller. Of course there was still that chance, but she was so confident that after 10 weeks, I was looking really good. Next time you have a scan, ask them the size and if its getting smaller, larger, staying the same. Lots of women had theirs double in size at one appointment, and by the next it was almost gone. So SCHs can go through a lot of changes while they're healing/active.

Thank you for your reply-made me feel lots better.
How big was your sch at 10 weeks? Wish I had had a positive OB at my last visit. 
It's gone to brown right now-praying for it to stay that way and ten go for good. 
:flower: this group is such a relief to find when your so stressed xx


----------



## mara16jade

They never gave me an actual size, they'd just tell me if it was small or still visible. When I first went in, it was like 3x the size of the gestation sac. Or at least it looked that way on the ultrasound scan picture. By 10 weeks, they were having trouble seeing it. But at 14 weeks the specialist said he could still see the tiniest of a remnant of it. By 16-17 weeks, it was no longer visible by my ob/gyn, but they had trouble seeing it at 10 weeks, so maybe the specialist had a better machine (or better eye). Either way, my last bleed was on X-mas eve, and then I spotted for a few days. Then spotted about a week later for 24 hrs. and then that was the end of it. 

When I was diagnosed with a SCH during my 5th week, I think I read this entire thread over the course of two days. Then I scoured the internet for good and bad stories for MONTHS. Every time I had a bleed, I'd go online and drive myself nuts. I was a total basket case, and practically had my doppler attached to my belly at all times. Before work, after work...during a bleed. Its so stressful, and having others to talk to about it is what kept my sanity. My DH wasn't dealing with it too well either. But he was my rock, and he put on a really strong face since I was totally broken. 

Keep on chuggin' along. Everything I read said that if you're diagnosed with one early in 1st tri, your chances of a MC are super high. If its found in 2nd or later, your risk is much lower. :hugs:


----------



## Yo_Yo

I can 100% relate to everything your saying! I'm a total basket case too then-these sch's do that to you. 
That's rubbish having a bleed Xmas eve...glad it was one of your last though. My sch is 4cm x 2cm I think and I had another one but the rubbish doc didn't even look at it-thT looked like it was smaller than it previously had been when it was 3cm x 2cm or there abouts. 
I have been reading through these pages too-finding some sounding just like me, only to read they lost the baby. Then some who didn't. It's hard not to read like crazy!
My U/S is on 9th April-so I guess if I rest as much until them and drink plenty, I can do no more. 
X


----------



## mara16jade

Those sound like small measurements for your SCH. I know there are women on this thread who had them at 10cm+ (one lady even had a 17cm long one). :( The smaller the better.

You have your appointment the day after I have my next visit. I'm worry about pre-e. I've been getting some horrendous swelling in my feet/legs and now starting to get it in my hands. I think I'm ok, but my weight gain has been out of control, and I honestly don't know what I'm doing wrong. Its as if eating the same way pre-pregnancy is causing me to gain weight uncontrollably. I didn't eat that bad before pregnancy, for sure though!!!


----------



## Ferreroroche

Yo_Yo said:


> I can 100% relate to everything your saying! I'm a total basket case too then-these sch's do that to you.
> That's rubbish having a bleed Xmas eve...glad it was one of your last though. My sch is 4cm x 2cm I think and I had another one but the rubbish doc didn't even look at it-thT looked like it was smaller than it previously had been when it was 3cm x 2cm or there abouts.
> I have been reading through these pages too-finding some sounding just like me, only to read they lost the baby. Then some who didn't. It's hard not to read like crazy!
> My U/S is on 9th April-so I guess if I rest as much until them and drink plenty, I can do no more.
> X

Everything you are feeling now I promise you we all felt. And still do to some degree.

It is frightening beyond anything I think I have ever experienced, and it can take so long to stop.

When you are actively bleeding you think "how can I possibly bleed this much and the baby still be ok?".. It's just not what any woman wants to see when pregnant.

The size of your hematomas are I promise you not particularly big.

Mine was larger... Starting at about 5.5cm x 5.7 x 3cm... Last time it was a teensy but smaller but that was 9 weeks later and 3 weeks after all bleeding/spotting stopped! I was furious that it hadn't shrunk more.

But I am still here counting down to my v day. I am mega superstitious about everything still. Daren't buy anything big for the baby until 24 weeks in case something goes wrong, I fear if I buy something I am going to jinx it, so I am resting, drinking and ticking off every day as another day closer to a healthy boy.

I totally understand everything you must be feeling right now, and I understand how much you want someone to make it stop. Whilst we can't do that, we can empathise, give you info, and listen any time you want to rant.

I don't think a day goes by that I don't worry I will bleed again, and even if it goes away altogether, I don't think I will ever take a day of this pregnancy for granted.

Hang on in there.


----------



## Yo_Yo

mara16jade said:


> Those sound like small measurements for your SCH. I know there are women on this thread who had them at 10cm+ (one lady even had a 17cm long one). :( The smaller the better.
> 
> You have your appointment the day after I have my next visit. I'm worry about pre-e. I've been getting some horrendous swelling in my feet/legs and now starting to get it in my hands. I think I'm ok, but my weight gain has been out of control, and I honestly don't know what I'm doing wrong. Its as if eating the same way pre-pregnancy is causing me to gain weight uncontrollably. I didn't eat that bad before pregnancy, for sure though!!!

Oh lovely, 
I bet it's just normal pregnancy swelling for you. I got swelling with my girls-it's not always a bad sign. It's like water retention-especially if it's got where you are..this seemed to make it worse. I'm sure they will keep a close eye on you after the sch. These pregnancy worries are horrible :-(
Don't worry about weight gain-you will soon lose that when baby is here. 

So glad mine sounds small-you think the crappy doctor could have told me that at least. :-(


----------



## Yo_Yo

Ferreroroche said:


> Yo_Yo said:
> 
> 
> I can 100% relate to everything your saying! I'm a total basket case too then-these sch's do that to you.
> That's rubbish having a bleed Xmas eve...glad it was one of your last though. My sch is 4cm x 2cm I think and I had another one but the rubbish doc didn't even look at it-thT looked like it was smaller than it previously had been when it was 3cm x 2cm or there abouts.
> I have been reading through these pages too-finding some sounding just like me, only to read they lost the baby. Then some who didn't. It's hard not to read like crazy!
> My U/S is on 9th April-so I guess if I rest as much until them and drink plenty, I can do no more.
> X
> 
> Everything you are feeling now I promise you we all felt. And still do to some degree.
> 
> It is frightening beyond anything I think I have ever experienced, and it can take so long to stop.
> 
> When you are actively bleeding you think "how can I possibly bleed this much and the baby still be ok?".. It's just not what any woman wants to see when pregnant.
> 
> The size of your hematomas are I promise you not particularly big.
> 
> Mine was larger... Starting at about 5.5cm x 5.7 x 3cm... Last time it was a teensy but smaller but that was 9 weeks later and 3 weeks after all bleeding/spotting stopped! I was furious that it hadn't shrunk more.
> 
> But I am still here counting down to my v day. I am mega superstitious about everything still. Daren't buy anything big for the baby until 24 weeks in case something goes wrong, I fear if I buy something I am going to jinx it, so I am resting, drinking and ticking off every day as another day closer to a healthy boy.
> 
> I totally understand everything you must be feeling right now, and I understand how much you want someone to make it stop. Whilst we can't do that, we can empathise, give you info, and listen any time you want to rant.
> 
> I don't think a day goes by that I don't worry I will bleed again, and even if it goes away altogether, I don't think I will ever take a day of this pregnancy for granted.
> 
> Hang on in there.Click to expand...

I totally get what your saying-and it does effect how you enjoy pregnancy with things like buying stuff for baby-you feel more scared to and the fun is gone a little. 
When are you 24 weeks? I hope your v day comes around really fast for you :flower: 

Your doing all you can, and I can totally relate to everything your saying. It's hard not knowing-the uncertainty of will you-won't you bleed is mentally draining.

It's all worth it in the end though


----------



## mara16jade

Lol thanks. :flower:

Yeah, some doctors are really passive about SCHs and others take it over board. I had one doctor tell me that if I was going to MC, there's nothing anyone can do...so just sit tight. Nice. I mean, I knew that already, but damn....don't need to be so blunt. Then another doctor (when I asked about pelvic rest) sort of frowned and said, "eh, doesn't really matter...I don't know if you need to be on it". Um ok... Then the specialist was all for pelvic rest and made sure I understood how important it was to remain on pelvic rest until further notice. 

Needless to say, I was on pelvic rest from week 5 until about week 16. I'd rather err on the side of caution. :thumbup:


----------



## Sharbear86

Hey all, I'm new here. Found this thread while scouring the internet for information for about the 600th time since my SCH diagnosis on Monday. I have no idea where my SCH is located, which now kind of freaks me out. Its 2.4 x 1.9 x 0.6, to me that seems small, but Im only 8 weeks. US was taken at 7w and babys heartbeat was 134bpm. My doctor was very off hand when he informed me. I havent had any bleeding at all, the SCH was found on the dating scan. Doctor didnt say to limit exercise or anything, but after reading evrrything, Ive put myself on rest, i know it may not affect the outcome, but its the only thing i can do.

This comes on the tail of a missed miscarriage in November, so im a complete mess. I cant stop reading about SCHs, and its doing my head in. Some people say they were ok, others say they werent. Some doctors wanted an US 2 weeks after the finding, my doctor said to wait for the 12 week scan. I dont know if i can wait that long, especially considering my MMC was found at 12w6d ultrasound... So i was already dreading it. Im having visions of the same scenario all over again. My partner works a lot and cant have time off, so my little girl and I are staying with my Mum currently so I can relax and rest as much as possible, and not have to lift a squirming 3 year old in and out of my SUV when we need to go places. I wish there was more i could do!


----------



## Sharbear86

I forgot to mention, the ultrasound report said "viable but threatened intrauterine foetus" which completely freaked me out. Im guessing this meams threatened miscarriage... but ive had not bleeding or cramping, is this just because of the SCH you think ?


----------



## mara16jade

Hi Sharbear, my report also said threatened miscarriage (and by the time I got home, my email had a message from the hospital preparing me for what to expect from a miscarriage. Nice, right? Ugh).

Welcome to the group - although, I wish you didn't have to be here. Its better to know that you have a SCH, that way if you bleed, you are kind of prepared for it. I'll warn you now, that even though I knew I had a SCH, I was never prepared for a bleed. But I would have totally panicked had I not known I had one. 

As I mentioned to Yo-Yo, some doctors are REALLY passive, and don't treat SCHs like they're anything to be bothered about. Pelvic rest is easy and its at least "something" you can do to try and help the issue. Uterine cramping from sex or orgasms put too much stress on an already compromised placenta, so its best to just let it heal. 

Sounds like you have a small SCH, and that's great! If you bleed, call your doctor and tell them - and they'll most likely have you come back in for a scan. Another month is a long time to wait, but if you don't bleed, hopefully that'll keep your mind at peace. Rest up, drink lots of water and stay on pelvic rest. Its all you can do. :hugs:


----------



## Elkalemi

Just wondering if anyone else can make out a yolk sac? Gestational sac age is 5w5d. Thankfully I haven't had any more bleeds and hopefully Tuesday they will see a hb. Still have sore boobs, nausea and feeling tired so I am hoping that's a good sign.

Wishing good vibes for the ladies who are having a rough time with their sch at the moment.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 50.8 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Ferreroroche

Elkalemi said:


> Just wondering if anyone else can make out a yolk sac? Gestational sac age is 5w5d. Thankfully I haven't had any more bleeds and hopefully Tuesday they will see a hb. Still have sore boobs, nausea and feeling tired so I am hoping that's a good sign.
> 
> Wishing good vibes for the ladies who are having a rough time with their sch at the moment.

Yes, the yolk sac is the little round balloon shape thing at the top of the gestational sac. Your baby is quite a good already for 5w 5d.

Hope it continues well.


----------



## mara16jade

Yup, the arrow is pointing to the yolksac. :)


----------



## Elkalemi

Thanks ladies, I sometimes I second guess myself and wanted a independent person to tell me.


----------



## Elkalemi

Also in the ultrasound report they put ? yolk sac, so I am like is there one or not. By my dates from the ultrasound I should have been 6w0d from my transfer date but the gestational sac only measured 9mm equaling 5w5d.


----------



## Ferreroroche

23 weeks today. Eek. 1 more week until "v" day. 

Had loads of strong braxton hicks last night though. Drank lots, ate dinner and went to bed, seems to have slowed this morning, but hope it doesn't come back again soon. I want the little guy to cook for longer!

Going to book a scan for the weekend to check on the sch. Nhs not doing any follow up until 28 weeks, but I can't wait that long not knowing what is happening in there.

The baby is punching me everywhere though. He is really hard! I feel bruised! So guess he is still going strong at the mo. Just don't want him making an early exit.

How are you all?


----------



## Yo_Yo

Ferreroroche said:


> 23 weeks today. Eek. 1 more week until "v" day.
> 
> Had loads of strong braxton hicks last night though. Drank lots, ate dinner and went to bed, seems to have slowed this morning, but hope it doesn't come back again soon. I want the little guy to cook for longer!
> 
> Going to book a scan for the weekend to check on the sch. Nhs not doing any follow up until 28 weeks, but I can't wait that long not knowing what is happening in there.
> 
> The baby is punching me everywhere though. He is really hard! I feel bruised! So guess he is still going strong at the mo. Just don't want him making an early exit.
> 
> How are you all?

So great your edging nearer to v day! Glad baby is going strong :flower:

Great you have a scan booked-nhs should monitor you more closely than that...I find they need a rocket up their behinds sometimes...

Did any of you get tested for blood clotting disorders? I've just found out its in my family, so the doctors going to do the blood work to test me on Friday.


----------



## whigfield

After the SCH I too found out my family has clotting disorders - my dad has Factor V Leiden, so I was sent for lots of tests for the different kinds and came back negative. :wacko:


----------



## Elkalemi

I found out with my FVL because after my last chromosome miscarriage, I wanted to make sure I didn't have natural killer cells attacking the baby. But because my miscarriages happened around 6 weeks or so, the FVL was not a factor but I have been on clexane prior to my embryo transfer.

Please keep me in your thoughts, I am having a ultrasound tomorrow and I am petrified there will be no hb after that small bleed last week.


----------



## Ferreroroche

Elkalemi said:


> I found out with my FVL because after my last chromosome miscarriage, I wanted to make sure I didn't have natural killer cells attacking the baby. But because my miscarriages happened around 6 weeks or so, the FVL was not a factor but I have been on clexane prior to my embryo transfer.
> 
> Please keep me in your thoughts, I am having a ultrasound tomorrow and I am petrified there will be no hb after that small bleed last week.

Good luck. Keep strong.


----------



## Yo_Yo

Elkalemi said:


> I found out with my FVL because after my last chromosome miscarriage, I wanted to make sure I didn't have natural killer cells attacking the baby. But because my miscarriages happened around 6 weeks or so, the FVL was not a factor but I have been on clexane prior to my embryo transfer.
> 
> Please keep me in your thoughts, I am having a ultrasound tomorrow and I am petrified there will be no hb after that small bleed last week.

:hugs: sending you good luck vibes lovely. My doctor told me today it's surprising how many babies survive the most heaviest of bleeds. :flower:


----------



## Elkalemi

Feeling more panicked this morning my boobs are jo longer sore. 4.5hrs until my scan and I am a mess.


----------



## mara16jade

Try not to worry. I woke up one day in 1st tri and felt normal. Totally panicked. It was like I went to bed pregnant, and woke up not pregnant. It was just a fluke though...3 days later some symptoms came back, and some new ones appeared too. :hugs:

Hope you have a wonderful scan. :flower:


----------



## Yo_Yo

Sch does make you monitor every little thing so closely lovely :hugs: such a stressful thing to have. But it's normal to have symptoms come and go in my experience. 

Booked a scan for Wednesday-can't take the anxious wait to see how baby is! This pregnancy is turning me into a paranoid worrier!!


----------



## mara16jade

:hugs: Totally normal! Hope you have a great scan!!


----------



## Ferreroroche

Yo_Yo said:


> Sch does make you monitor every little thing so closely lovely :hugs: such a stressful thing to have. But it's normal to have symptoms come and go in my experience.
> 
> Booked a scan for Wednesday-can't take the anxious wait to see how baby is! This pregnancy is turning me into a paranoid worrier!!

Good luck with it YoYo, be sure to tell us how you get on. Hope your little fighter is still going strong.

Has your bleeding slowed at all?


----------



## Yo_Yo

Ferreroroche said:


> Yo_Yo said:
> 
> 
> Sch does make you monitor every little thing so closely lovely :hugs: such a stressful thing to have. But it's normal to have symptoms come and go in my experience.
> 
> Booked a scan for Wednesday-can't take the anxious wait to see how baby is! This pregnancy is turning me into a paranoid worrier!!
> 
> Good luck with it YoYo, be sure to tell us how you get on. Hope your little fighter is still going strong.
> 
> Has your bleeding slowed at all?Click to expand...

Thanks 

It's gone to the occasional brown discharge now tmi lol
I think that's good right? Well better anyway. Pray the bleeding stays away, as I'm constantly checking! 
How are you?


----------



## Ferreroroche

Yo_Yo said:


> Ferreroroche said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yo_Yo said:
> 
> 
> Sch does make you monitor every little thing so closely lovely :hugs: such a stressful thing to have. But it's normal to have symptoms come and go in my experience.
> 
> Booked a scan for Wednesday-can't take the anxious wait to see how baby is! This pregnancy is turning me into a paranoid worrier!!
> 
> Good luck with it YoYo, be sure to tell us how you get on. Hope your little fighter is still going strong.
> 
> Has your bleeding slowed at all?Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks
> 
> It's gone to the occasional brown discharge now tmi lol
> I think that's good right? Well better anyway. Pray the bleeding stays away, as I'm constantly checking!
> How are you?Click to expand...

That is certainly better than red gushing. Don't be alarmed if the brown spotting lasts for a while, or stops and starts. I would get disheartened every time it stopped and then started again, but seems to be their nature.

I am ok. Had a really rough night last night. My son was behaving really badly and my MIL who,was supposed to be looking after him was not dealing with his behaviour. I had to intervene and ended up hurting my back and stomach and then I panicked that I had interrupted the hematoma again.

At this stage I am so paranoid of premature labour, I am frightened whenever I get pain or twinges or braxton hicks

Still getting BH this morning, but hoping all has quietened ended down.


----------



## Yo_Yo

Ferreroroche said:


> Yo_Yo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ferreroroche said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yo_Yo said:
> 
> 
> Sch does make you monitor every little thing so closely lovely :hugs: such a stressful thing to have. But it's normal to have symptoms come and go in my experience.
> 
> Booked a scan for Wednesday-can't take the anxious wait to see how baby is! This pregnancy is turning me into a paranoid worrier!!
> 
> Good luck with it YoYo, be sure to tell us how you get on. Hope your little fighter is still going strong.
> 
> Has your bleeding slowed at all?Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks
> 
> It's gone to the occasional brown discharge now tmi lol
> I think that's good right? Well better anyway. Pray the bleeding stays away, as I'm constantly checking!
> How are you?Click to expand...
> 
> That is certainly better than red gushing. Don't be alarmed if the brown spotting lasts for a while, or stops and starts. I would get disheartened every time it stopped and then started again, but seems to be their nature.
> 
> I am ok. Had a really rough night last night. My son was behaving really badly and my MIL who,was supposed to be looking after him was not dealing with his behaviour. I had to intervene and ended up hurting my back and stomach and then I panicked that I had interrupted the hematoma again.
> 
> At this stage I am so paranoid of premature labour, I am frightened whenever I get pain or twinges or braxton hicks
> 
> Still getting BH this morning, but hoping all has quietened ended down.Click to expand...

Oh no lovely, 

Sch is hard, but when you have other kids it's even harder. I'm sure everything will be ok. I got them with dd2 if I got stressed-I was learning to drive and stomach used to ache from then. I was 4/5 and 6 months at the time and she was overdue in the end despite having steroids as they thought she would be early. It's stressful though...all worth it in the end! 

Get yourself on the sofa or in bed/slow deep breaths helped me heaps. :flower:


----------



## Sharbear86

Thank you for replies, and good luck to every one else. I am seriously living on tenter hooks. Its so frustrating. My 3 year old has also chosen now to start pushing boundaries and spends a lot of time screaming at me. Hard to relax. Haha. 9 weeks today, only three weeks to wait. Im doing nothing... but feel so tired all the time haha. Still no actual bleeding though. Boobs still sore, eating like a horse... that being said I felt pregnant right up until i had my u/s with my miscarriage, so i remain cautiously optimistic. :S


----------



## Yo_Yo

Elkalemi said:


> Feeling more panicked this morning my boobs are jo longer sore. 4.5hrs until my scan and I am a mess.

Any scan news? Got my fingers crossed for you. 

Got horrible cramps :-( had them hours now. Wish I has a us machine at home, I swear i would use it constantly!!


----------



## Yo_Yo

Sharbear86 said:


> Thank you for replies, and good luck to every one else. I am seriously living on tenter hooks. Its so frustrating. My 3 year old has also chosen now to start pushing boundaries and spends a lot of time screaming at me. Hard to relax. Haha. 9 weeks today, only three weeks to wait. Im doing nothing... but feel so tired all the time haha. Still no actual bleeding though. Boobs still sore, eating like a horse... that being said I felt pregnant right up until i had my u/s with my miscarriage, so i remain cautiously optimistic. :S

Can totally relate to living on tenter hooks. :hugs: each day is a day nearer to healing and a stronger baby! 

My youngest is 2-I think they can pick up on things being different, and they can play up and be harder work as a result sometimes don't worry, it will pass. :flower:


----------



## Frizzabelle

My cheeky boy today at 29+3. Measuring a week ahead and still no sign of the clot! x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Ferreroroche

Frizzabelle said:


> My cheeky boy today at 29+3. Measuring a week ahead and still no sign of the clot! x

Ahhhh, can't wait to see my boy in 4d.

Good news about your clot. Long may it continue.


----------



## GreenStar

Hi everyone, this is my first post (thanks Ferreroroche for pointing me here). I had continuous spotting from about week 4, had a scan at 6 weeks and everything looked ok though baby was smaller than expected. They did a follow up scan at 8+4 weeks, and the dreaded sch was found; it measures 13mmx6mmx12mm, about half the size of the sac. From looking online that seems classed as large?

I'll jump straight in with the tmi; I've had heavy bleeding since a few days before that scan (am now 9+3), which has scared the bejesus out of me. I've had tons of clots, and last night had some of the most horrific cramps I've ever felt followers few hours later by a couple of lumps of squashy liver-like stuff and lots of dark blood and clots. The bleeding seems slightly easier this morning for the first time so just praying things settle down now. 

I can't tell you how happy I am to find this group and read about how so many of you are going through the same thing (though I wish you weren't!).

I called my epu yesterday to ask if the cramps and clots were normal, and was told "oh no, that's not normal". They're going to give me another scan next week as it sounds like they think I've miscarried, but from reading here I sounds quite normal for sch I think, so keeping everything tightly crossed.


----------



## Yo_Yo

Frizzabelle said:


> My cheeky boy today at 29+3. Measuring a week ahead and still no sign of the clot! x

He's gorgeous! So glad no sign of the clot, greet news!


----------



## Yo_Yo

GreenStar said:


> Hi everyone, this is my first post (thanks Ferreroroche for pointing me here). I had continuous spotting from about week 4, had a scan at 6 weeks and everything looked ok though baby was smaller than expected. They did a follow up scan at 8+4 weeks, and the dreaded sch was found; it measures 13mmx6mmx12mm, about half the size of the sac. From looking online that seems classed as large?
> 
> I'll jump straight in with the tmi; I've had heavy bleeding since a few days before that scan (am now 9+3), which has scared the bejesus out of me. I've had tons of clots, and last night had some of the most horrific cramps I've ever felt followers few hours later by a couple of lumps of squashy liver-like stuff and lots of dark blood and clots. The bleeding seems slightly easier this morning for the first time so just praying things settle down now.
> 
> I can't tell you how happy I am to find this group and read about how so many of you are going through the same thing (though I wish you weren't!).
> 
> I called my epu yesterday to ask if the cramps and clots were normal, and was told "oh no, that's not normal". They're going to give me another scan next week as it sounds like they think I've miscarried, but from reading here I sounds quite normal for sch I think, so keeping everything tightly crossed.

Welcome to the group-sorry you have to be here :hugs:
I've had cramps, clots and very heavy bleeding-it's certainly not unusual for those of us with sch sadly. 
Are you resting up? I've heard it off so many people/forums to drink plenty of water when your cramping. It really helps :flower:


----------



## Ferreroroche

GreenStar said:


> Hi everyone, this is my first post (thanks Ferreroroche for pointing me here). I had continuous spotting from about week 4, had a scan at 6 weeks and everything looked ok though baby was smaller than expected. They did a follow up scan at 8+4 weeks, and the dreaded sch was found; it measures 13mmx6mmx12mm, about half the size of the sac. From looking online that seems classed as large?
> 
> I'll jump straight in with the tmi; I've had heavy bleeding since a few days before that scan (am now 9+3), which has scared the bejesus out of me. I've had tons of clots, and last night had some of the most horrific cramps I've ever felt followers few hours later by a couple of lumps of squashy liver-like stuff and lots of dark blood and clots. The bleeding seems slightly easier this morning for the first time so just praying things settle down now.
> 
> I can't tell you how happy I am to find this group and read about how so many of you are going through the same thing (though I wish you weren't!).
> 
> I called my epu yesterday to ask if the cramps and clots were normal, and was told "oh no, that's not normal". They're going to give me another scan next week as it sounds like they think I've miscarried, but from reading here I sounds quite normal for sch I think, so keeping everything tightly crossed.

Gosh how scary for you. I was lucky in that I didn't lost many clots (just some really small bits which my mum found when she was cleaning my carpet while I was in hospital), but I did gush blood like the worst day of my period and that alone scared me witless.

I know people on here that have passed all sorts... Clots the size of a fist etc, and had cramping too. 

In terms of size, 13mm x 6mm x 12mm is small in volume, but because you are early in the pregnancy it is bigger in proportion to the baby.

To give you a comparison, mine was 55mm x 37mm x 57mm approx. but it occurred at 11+6 weeks and was about the same size as the baby at that point. At 20 weeks it was still 40mm x 30mm x20mm I think but baby was then much bigger so was considered less significant at that time.

How was the baby at your last scan when you were bleeding? Did they say it was still measuring small or was it developing normally then?

I'll keep my fingers crossed for you that the scan shows baby still ok and that all your cramping and clots was just bits of the sch passing. I'm sure there will be some other ladies along soon to give you their support.


----------



## GreenStar

That makes sense about the size Ferreroroche, I'm just keeping everything crossed that the hematoma has broken down and bled out now. I'm still bleeding this morning, but much much lighter than I have been, though it's still red. 

At the last scan baby was still small for dates, but had grown exactly the right amount from the last scan so they think I must have just ov'd and conceived later than I thought. The heartrate was very low at first scan (70 bpm), but at the one last week they said it looked absolutely fine. I didn't have many pregnancy symptoms anyway, but I do still feel pregnant (certainly hormonal!). 

Yo-yo I've been resting as much as 19-month old DS allows! My DH has been great at doing stuff round the house so I can put my feet up in the evenings, and on the days I'm at work I'm pretty much sat down all day, just the days when I have DS are a bit harder to rest as he's not been walking all that long and still wants carrying a lot. I have picked up the drinking water tip from here and I definitely noticed the cramps eased after drinking 2 pints!


----------



## GreenStar

It's getting heavier again now :( really thought for a second there that I could relax, but no. I hate this bloody thing!


----------



## Yo_Yo

GreenStar said:


> It's getting heavier again now :( really thought for a second there that I could relax, but no. I hate this bloody thing!

I sympathise it's hard to rest with a toddler...my dd2 is 2. So
You have anyone helping you with him? 

What colour is your bleed now? It's so hard as it's unpredictable-that in itself is stressful :hugs: but every day your body is working on healing it. :flower:


----------



## Frizzabelle

Green star sorry to see you here! Some clots are normal with a sch and I know some ladies who lost very large ones and baby was fine. My cramps when bleeding were not too painful but I would get them much worse when I had finished bleeding strangely! Water does help but remember not to overdo that either as drinking extreme amounts can do more damage. 
My clot was 6cmx7cmx1cm at 10+5 and 6cmx7.1cmx2.5cm at 13+5 so was classed as large. It was still there at a scan at 18 weeks but looking a bit old but still large and then it was magically gone at 20+2! 
I really hope your bleeding stops soon and your scan brings good news!

Thank you ladies, he's certainly a cutie and we got a lovely DVD of him poking out his tongue, yawning, smiling etc. watched it again as soon as I got home with my 2 year old and cried my eyes out! Feeling so lucky right now x


----------



## Yo_Yo

Frizzabelle said:


> Green star sorry to see you here! Some clots are normal with a sch and I know some ladies who lost very large ones and baby was fine. My cramps when bleeding were not too painful but I would get them much worse when I had finished bleeding strangely! Water does help but remember not to overdo that either as drinking extreme amounts can do more damage.
> My clot was 6cmx7cmx1cm at 10+5 and 6cmx7.1cmx2.5cm at 13+5 so was classed as large. It was still there at a scan at 18 weeks but looking a bit old but still large and then it was magically gone at 20+2!
> I really hope your bleeding stops soon and your scan brings good news!
> 
> Thank you ladies, he's certainly a cutie and we got a lovely DVD of him poking out his tongue, yawning, smiling etc. watched it again as soon as I got home with my 2 year old and cried my eyes out! Feeling so lucky right now x

Aww bless you! It's definitely emotional seeing them on the scan. I could watch my baby on a scan all day without being bored! :cloud9:


----------



## Ferreroroche

Frizzabelle said:


> Green star sorry to see you here! Some clots are normal with a sch and I know some ladies who lost very large ones and baby was fine. My cramps when bleeding were not too painful but I would get them much worse when I had finished bleeding strangely! Water does help but remember not to overdo that either as drinking extreme amounts can do more damage.
> My clot was 6cmx7cmx1cm at 10+5 and 6cmx7.1cmx2.5cm at 13+5 so was classed as large. It was still there at a scan at 18 weeks but looking a bit old but still large and then it was magically gone at 20+2!
> I really hope your bleeding stops soon and your scan brings good news!
> 
> Thank you ladies, he's certainly a cutie and we got a lovely DVD of him poking out his tongue, yawning, smiling etc. watched it again as soon as I got home with my 2 year old and cried my eyes out! Feeling so lucky right now x

Ahhh! I can't wait for that. Praying i make it there ok. 

I had a rough day yesterday, getting pain in my groin and out to my hips, and braxton hicks came quite a lot until late afternoon.

Pain seems to have died down in the groin now, but my bump is hurting all over today and I have terrible indigestion.

Braxton hicks are back again this morning, but hoping plenty of water and some lunch will calm them soon.

Baby is kicking me to death which isn't helping the discomfort, but at least I know he is still going strong.

Did anyone else feel really uncomfortable around 20-26 weeks? Am wondering if baby/uterus is on a growth spurt which is making me rather uncomfortable.


----------



## Frizzabelle

I had the hip/groin pain too, I eventually bought a support belt which really helped when going out for the day or walking around. 
My heartburn has only got me in the last week when baby turned head down and had a big growth spurt! He now measures a week ahead! 
Pregnancy is definitely not the most comfortable time, I feel like I haven't slept properly for weeks now but it will all be so totally worth it and even though the kicks are sometimes quite painful they are still completely magical.
I hope you manage to get comfortable today ferrero and the Braxton hicks calm down x


----------



## Elkalemi

Yo_Yo said:


> Elkalemi said:
> 
> 
> Feeling more panicked this morning my boobs are jo longer sore. 4.5hrs until my scan and I am a mess.
> 
> Any scan news? Got my fingers crossed for you.
> 
> Got horrible cramps :-( had them hours now. Wish I has a us machine at home, I swear i would use it constantly!!Click to expand...

Thanks for asking. Still in limbo land after a distressing day. I went to my fs who did scan and basically sorry no hb. He then sent me to another scan place and no hb. Then this is when it got very odd, they asked me to sit in this room and this lady came in because she wanted some clarification. During the scan I said I had been for a scan the week before, 9mm gs and yolk sac seen but no hb or foetal pole. Well she had been told we had seen one and I corrected her and she then says that changes everything.

Apparently my gs had grown to 15mm, growing appropriately from the last scan and I had a 2mm embryo. Gs size is 6w2 and embryo clr is 5w5 (I was suppose to be 6w5 so not sure if this good or not) They have said for me to have another scan next week. I only found this all out today when I rang and asked for the report.

I have spoken to the ivf clinic where I had the transfer done and and they say the scan is still looking normal. So not sure if the few days behind matter or if gs age is suppose to be older than the embryo age (anyone know?)

But the kicker is my fs I went to on Tuesday said he would write me a script for clexane if the scan turned out something different and today when I called he said he doesn't think I no longer require. I thought with my FVL I did so tomorrow I am going to have to try and go to the gp and see if that will write me a script. So I think he thinks I am now just wasting my time.

But today my sore boobs are back and I have had nausea most of the afternoon and into tonight. Hopefully that's a good sign.

They also did not locate any sch, so that's a relief. But still concerned no hb has been detected.


----------



## Yo_Yo

Elkalemi said:


> Yo_Yo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elkalemi said:
> 
> 
> Feeling more panicked this morning my boobs are jo longer sore. 4.5hrs until my scan and I am a mess.
> 
> Any scan news? Got my fingers crossed for you.
> 
> Got horrible cramps :-( had them hours now. Wish I has a us machine at home, I swear i would use it constantly!!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for asking. Still in limbo land after a distressing day. I went to my fs who did scan and basically sorry no hb. He then sent me to another scan place and no hb. Then this is when it got very odd, they asked me to sit in this room and this lady came in because she wanted some clarification. During the scan I said I had been for a scan the week before, 9mm gs and yolk sac seen but no hb or foetal pole. Well she had been told we had seen one and I corrected her and she then says that changes everything.
> 
> Apparently my gs had grown to 15mm, growing appropriately from the last scan and I had a 2mm embryo. Gs size is 6w2 and embryo clr is 5w5 (I was suppose to be 6w5 so not sure if this good or not) They have said for me to have another scan next week. I only found this all out today when I rang and asked for the report.
> 
> I have spoken to the ivf clinic where I had the transfer done and and they say the scan is still looking normal. So not sure if the few days behind matter or if gs age is suppose to be older than the embryo age (anyone know?)
> 
> But the kicker is my fs I went to on Tuesday said he would write me a script for clexane if the scan turned out something different and today when I called he said he doesn't think I no longer require. I thought with my FVL I did so tomorrow I am going to have to try and go to the gp and see if that will write me a script. So I think he thinks I am now just wasting my time.
> 
> But today my sore boobs are back and I have had nausea most of the afternoon and into tonight. Hopefully that's a good sign.
> 
> They also did not locate any sch, so that's a relief. But still concerned no hb has been detected.Click to expand...

A fetal pole sometimes isn't detected until the 9th week, and a heart beat may also take a week or do longer to be seen...and pre 12 week scans are known for being out by up to 7 days -/+ my sonographer told me this herself. So don't worry/everything sounds perfectly on track. 

I know how stressful it all is-I was told with one of my other babies they couldn't even see the gestational sac! This was at 5+4 It was found at the next scan-my point is, they can miss things, things can develop slightly different timings and it doesn't always mean the worst, but I get your worry honey :flower:
Whens your next scan?
No sch seen is fab news :flower:


----------



## Elkalemi

Yo_Yo said:


> Elkalemi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yo_Yo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elkalemi said:
> 
> 
> Feeling more panicked this morning my boobs are jo longer sore. 4.5hrs until my scan and I am a mess.
> 
> Any scan news? Got my fingers crossed for you.
> 
> Got horrible cramps :-( had them hours now. Wish I has a us machine at home, I swear i would use it constantly!!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for asking. Still in limbo land after a distressing day. I went to my fs who did scan and basically sorry no hb. He then sent me to another scan place and no hb. Then this is when it got very odd, they asked me to sit in this room and this lady came in because she wanted some clarification. During the scan I said I had been for a scan the week before, 9mm gs and yolk sac seen but no hb or foetal pole. Well she had been told we had seen one and I corrected her and she then says that changes everything.
> 
> Apparently my gs had grown to 15mm, growing appropriately from the last scan and I had a 2mm embryo. Gs size is 6w2 and embryo clr is 5w5 (I was suppose to be 6w5 so not sure if this good or not) They have said for me to have another scan next week. I only found this all out today when I rang and asked for the report.
> 
> I have spoken to the ivf clinic where I had the transfer done and and they say the scan is still looking normal. So not sure if the few days behind matter or if gs age is suppose to be older than the embryo age (anyone know?)
> 
> But the kicker is my fs I went to on Tuesday said he would write me a script for clexane if the scan turned out something different and today when I called he said he doesn't think I no longer require. I thought with my FVL I did so tomorrow I am going to have to try and go to the gp and see if that will write me a script. So I think he thinks I am now just wasting my time.
> 
> But today my sore boobs are back and I have had nausea most of the afternoon and into tonight. Hopefully that's a good sign.
> 
> They also did not locate any sch, so that's a relief. But still concerned no hb has been detected.Click to expand...
> 
> A fetal pole sometimes isn't detected until the 9th week, and a heart beat may also take a week or do longer to be seen...and pre 12 week scans are known for being out by up to 7 days -/+ my sonographer told me this herself. So don't worry/everything sounds perfectly on track.
> 
> I know how stressful it all is-I was told with one of my other babies they couldn't even see the gestational sac! This was at 5+4 It was found at the next scan-my point is, they can miss things, things can develop slightly different timings and it doesn't always mean the worst, but I get your worry honey :flower:
> Whens your next scan?
> No sch seen is fab news :flower:Click to expand...


Next week, I think I will make it for next Thursday.


----------



## Yo_Yo

Elkalemi said:


> Yo_Yo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elkalemi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yo_Yo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elkalemi said:
> 
> 
> Feeling more panicked this morning my boobs are jo longer sore. 4.5hrs until my scan and I am a mess.
> 
> Any scan news? Got my fingers crossed for you.
> 
> Got horrible cramps :-( had them hours now. Wish I has a us machine at home, I swear i would use it constantly!!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for asking. Still in limbo land after a distressing day. I went to my fs who did scan and basically sorry no hb. He then sent me to another scan place and no hb. Then this is when it got very odd, they asked me to sit in this room and this lady came in because she wanted some clarification. During the scan I said I had been for a scan the week before, 9mm gs and yolk sac seen but no hb or foetal pole. Well she had been told we had seen one and I corrected her and she then says that changes everything.
> 
> Apparently my gs had grown to 15mm, growing appropriately from the last scan and I had a 2mm embryo. Gs size is 6w2 and embryo clr is 5w5 (I was suppose to be 6w5 so not sure if this good or not) They have said for me to have another scan next week. I only found this all out today when I rang and asked for the report.
> 
> I have spoken to the ivf clinic where I had the transfer done and and they say the scan is still looking normal. So not sure if the few days behind matter or if gs age is suppose to be older than the embryo age (anyone know?)
> 
> But the kicker is my fs I went to on Tuesday said he would write me a script for clexane if the scan turned out something different and today when I called he said he doesn't think I no longer require. I thought with my FVL I did so tomorrow I am going to have to try and go to the gp and see if that will write me a script. So I think he thinks I am now just wasting my time.
> 
> But today my sore boobs are back and I have had nausea most of the afternoon and into tonight. Hopefully that's a good sign.
> 
> They also did not locate any sch, so that's a relief. But still concerned no hb has been detected.Click to expand...
> 
> A fetal pole sometimes isn't detected until the 9th week, and a heart beat may also take a week or do longer to be seen...and pre 12 week scans are known for being out by up to 7 days -/+ my sonographer told me this herself. So don't worry/everything sounds perfectly on track.
> 
> I know how stressful it all is-I was told with one of my other babies they couldn't even see the gestational sac! This was at 5+4 It was found at the next scan-my point is, they can miss things, things can develop slightly different timings and it doesn't always mean the worst, but I get your worry honey :flower:
> Whens your next scan?
> No sch seen is fab news :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Next week, I think I will make it for next Thursday.Click to expand...

Good luck with it. Gives baby a good few days to grow and be more easy to look at.


----------



## Frizzabelle

Sorry I don't know much about scans that early. Here we don't get scanned until 12-13 weeks x


----------



## mara16jade

Greenstar - welcome to the thread. Sorry we have to meet under these circumstances. My SCH was detected in week 5 and from the scan picture it was at least 2x the size of the sac (maybe even 3x). They said it was "small", but on the picture it looked rather large, like it wrapped around the sac. It was no longer able to be found by my specialist (during my NT scan) at 14w. And I bled the WHOLE time. If I wasn't gushing bright or crimson red blood, I was spotting pink or brown. I never had more than maybe ONE day of no spotting. It was very stressful, painful and my anxiety was threw the roof. Drink lots of water and kick your feet up (literally elevate your feet) when you feel those cramps coming on. Water is really important. :hugs: Hope you're doing ok.

Elkalemi, I was scanned at 5w4d and they couldn't see a thing (only a sac and the SCH). By 5w6d, they saw a fetal pole and the slightest beginnings of a HB. But my baby has always measured a few days ahead. So even though I was 5w6d, its possible he was developmentally further along by a few days. And in those early days, a few days means A LOT. :hugs:

Hope everyone is doing ok.

ETA: The first page on my journal shows a few scan pictures from the beginning. Doesn't show the SCH, but you can see how much changed in 2 days from 5w4d to 5w6d.


----------



## Yo_Yo

So I had my scan-blood clot still there. Didn't get measured as it was a private scan, but looked as big as before, perhaps slightly bigger. 

AnywY, she showed me in the clot white dots/grainy areas that she said suggests it's old blood coagulating...this sounds good news, right??

Baby was bouncing away and it looks like a boy. So hard to not get attached, but at the same time I can't even let myself imagine a baby with this stupid sch interfering!


----------



## mara16jade

Yes, old blood is better than fresh blood. But I had bright fresh blood all the way up until about a month before I was cleared. :shrug: Its so hard not to be hopeful and get attached. But as my doctor at my 10 week scan said, by that point in the pregnancy, I was pretty safe even though I was still bleeding. :hugs:


----------



## Yo_Yo

mara16jade said:


> Yes, old blood is better than fresh blood. But I had bright fresh blood all the way up until about a month before I was cleared. :shrug: Its so hard not to be hopeful and get attached. But as my doctor at my 10 week scan said, by that point in the pregnancy, I was pretty safe even though I was still bleeding. :hugs:

Thanks Mara,

Sorry if I've asked you before-how long did it take to clear?
Wow your 25 weeks tomorrow!!


----------



## mara16jade

Yes, 25 weeks tomorrow!! :yipee: 

My SCH was found at like 5w4d (but I had been lightly spotting for a few days before that). And I was officially off pelvic rest and free to go about my business like a normal pregnant woman by exactly 17 weeks. At my ~14w NT scan appointment, the specialist could barely see a tiny amount left (as well as marginal placenta previa). But by 17 weeks, both issues were definitely gone. They say most people find or develop SCHs in 2nd tri (and its safer and has a better outcome vs finding it in 1st tri). And most SCHs are healed by 20 weeks - that's the average.


----------



## Ferreroroche

Happy Week 25 Mara! You are steaming ahead now!

YoYo... Your findings sound completely normal for an early stage sch. They often get bigger before they shrink (because I think they actively bleed but not all of it comes out).

Mine certainly was bigger at the 13 week scan than the original scan at 11+6 when I was haemorrhaging.

And despite your current bleeding, your baby is still happy in there and into your second trimester so is getting safer by the day. 

Did they tell you where the sch was located in relation to the placenta?

White and grainy does indicate clotting blood, which is good as it means the active bleeding is slowing down. I spotted for several weeks after mine looked like that but there was no more bright red fresh gushes.

Hang tight, keep resting as much as you can and hopefully things will start to slowly resolve.

I have a scan on saturday, 4 weeks since my 20 week scan, so praying baby boy is growing on track and the sch is abit smaller at least.


----------



## Yo_Yo

Ferreroroche said:


> Happy Week 25 Mara! You are steaming ahead now!
> 
> YoYo... Your findings sound completely normal for an early stage sch. They often get bigger before they shrink (because I think they actively bleed but not all of it comes out).
> 
> Mine certainly was bigger at the 13 week scan than the original scan at 11+6 when I was haemorrhaging.
> 
> And despite your current bleeding, your baby is still happy in there and into your second trimester so is getting safer by the day.
> 
> Did they tell you where the sch was located in relation to the placenta?
> 
> White and grainy does indicate clotting blood, which is good as it means the active bleeding is slowing down. I spotted for several weeks after mine looked like that but there was no more bright red fresh gushes.
> 
> Hang tight, keep resting as much as you can and hopefully things will start to slowly resolve.
> 
> I have a scan on saturday, 4 weeks since my 20 week scan, so praying baby boy is growing on track and the sch is abit smaller at least.

My sch is like a crescent shape moon all across the top above baby. It's near the edge of placenta, but not touching. Baby kept kicking it-I'd kick it too if I could, damn thing! 

Good luck for your scan honey. Be good for you to see how baby is doing. :flower:

Happy 25 week Mara! A week nearer 

How's everyone doing?


----------



## Yo_Yo

Grrr-cramps and brown bleeding now :-(
Feel so worried now-so many questions go through my mind..will it stay brown? Is it a bad sign? A good sign? Argh.


----------



## whigfield

:hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Ferreroroche

Yo_Yo said:


> Grrr-cramps and brown bleeding now :-(
> Feel so worried now-so many questions go through my mind..will it stay brown? Is it a bad sign? A good sign? Argh.

It is normal and how sch's tend to bleed out. I bled brown for weeks.mand it would often stop during. Day and come back at night.

Don't panic. Just prepare yourself to see it for a few weeks so that you aren't shocked.

Red gushes are when it is actively bleeding again.


----------



## shinona

Hi everyone. I'm so pleased to have found this thread. I've only read the last few pages although I'll try and catch up.

I'm 8+4 with my third baby (also had a mc three years ago between ds and dd. I had brown bleeding on Monday of this week. At EPAS I had a scan and saw baby's heartbeat which reduced me to tears as I expected the worst. They also saw a hematoma. I was told to expect more brown bleeding but to go back if it gushed or was red. 

I had a little brown again on Tuesday and yesterday but some.red this morning. So back.to hospital.for me. We're on hols in Germany now but luckily my friend is a fluent speaker and held my hand throughout while dh stayed with our other two. Lovely heartbeat again. Can still.see hematoma. They gave me magnesium and progesterone to take. Anyone else had to take these?

I'm so worried but I know there is nothing I can do but wait, hope, pray and try and take it as easy as I can with a 4 year old and a 2 year old.


----------



## Ferreroroche

shinona said:


> Hi everyone. I'm so pleased to have found this thread. I've only read the last few pages although I'll try and catch up.
> 
> I'm 8+4 with my third baby (also had a mc three years ago between ds and dd. I had brown bleeding on Monday of this week. At EPAS I had a scan and saw baby's heartbeat which reduced me to tears as I expected the worst. They also saw a hematoma. I was told to expect more brown bleeding but to go back if it gushed or was red.
> 
> I had a little brown again on Tuesday and yesterday but some.red this morning. So back.to hospital.for me. We're on hols in Germany now but luckily my friend is a fluent speaker and held my hand throughout while dh stayed with our other two. Lovely heartbeat again. Can still.see hematoma. They gave me magnesium and progesterone to take. Anyone else had to take these?
> 
> I'm so worried but I know there is nothing I can do but wait, hope, pray and try and take it as easy as I can with a 4 year old and a 2 year old.

I am on progesterone to help keep the pregnancy established and almost put myself on magnesium to stop my uterus being so irritable, but in UK they don't really advocate it on nhs so midwives etc would not confirm it was safe.

Sounds like in your case they are happy for you to have it, which I think is a positive thing.

Welcome to the board.


----------



## Ferreroroche

Trivial question, but can anyone tell me how to add a ticker at the bottom of my post? I've tried looking at my settings but can't see any way of adding one.


----------



## Yo_Yo

Will they prescribe progresterone in the UK? I've heard it helps, but no ones mentioned it?


----------



## Ferreroroche

Yo_Yo said:


> Will they prescribe progresterone in the UK? I've heard it helps, but no ones mentioned it?

Some will, some won't.

I am lucky, I was on it as part of my ivf regime up until 12 weeks, and because I hemorrhaged the day before and have a sympathetic gp, she agreed not to take me off it while the sch was there as she thought it was a bad idea to change anything that might make my pregnancy more precarious.

In the U.S.A it seems to be more common to prescribe progesterone for sch.

I am very lucky with my gp though, it is down to her (and not the consultant at the hospital) that I am also on a long term low dose antibiotic to prevent premature labour due to UTIs. The nhs consultant refused, but my gp went above and beyond to speak to microbiologists to confirm appropriate antibiotic, and in the end when I saw a private consultant, he immediately said I should be on it as well.

Really is rather hit and miss over here.


----------



## Yo_Yo

Ferreroroche said:


> Yo_Yo said:
> 
> 
> Will they prescribe progresterone in the UK? I've heard it helps, but no ones mentioned it?
> 
> Some will, some won't.
> 
> I am lucky, I was on it as part of my ivf regime up until 12 weeks, and because I hemorrhaged the day before and have a sympathetic gp, she agreed not to take me off it while the sch was there as she thought it was a bad idea to change anything that might make my pregnancy more precarious.
> 
> In the U.S.A it seems to be more common to prescribe progesterone for sch.
> 
> I am very lucky with my gp though, it is down to her (and not the consultant at the hospital) that I am also on a long term low dose antibiotic to prevent premature labour due to UTIs. The nhs consultant refused, but my gp went above and beyond to speak to microbiologists to confirm appropriate antibiotic, and in the end when I saw a private consultant, he immediately said I should be on it as well.
> 
> Really is rather hit and miss over here.Click to expand...

Wow, your gp sounds fab! Glad your getting good support-seems hard to come by with sch in uk.


----------



## Ferreroroche

Yo_Yo said:


> Ferreroroche said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yo_Yo said:
> 
> 
> Will they prescribe progresterone in the UK? I've heard it helps, but no ones mentioned it?
> 
> Some will, some won't.
> 
> I am lucky, I was on it as part of my ivf regime up until 12 weeks, and because I hemorrhaged the day before and have a sympathetic gp, she agreed not to take me off it while the sch was there as she thought it was a bad idea to change anything that might make my pregnancy more precarious.
> 
> In the U.S.A it seems to be more common to prescribe progesterone for sch.
> 
> I am very lucky with my gp though, it is down to her (and not the consultant at the hospital) that I am also on a long term low dose antibiotic to prevent premature labour due to UTIs. The nhs consultant refused, but my gp went above and beyond to speak to microbiologists to confirm appropriate antibiotic, and in the end when I saw a private consultant, he immediately said I should be on it as well.
> 
> Really is rather hit and miss over here.Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, your gp sounds fab! Glad your getting good support-seems hard to come by with sch in uk.Click to expand...

Indeed. But I fought too hard for this baby to let unsympathetic medics shrug it off. 

I am fighting through every avenue possible to give this boy the best chance. I'm just a control freak, and quite frankly don't want to lose a second child and go through a 5th round of ivf.


----------



## Yo_Yo

Don't blame you honey. I hate it when doctors treat you like it doesn't matter :-(


----------



## mara16jade

Sorry you're spotting browning again Yo-yo. :hugs:

Ferreroroche - if you go to User CP and on the left-hand side click the "signature" link, you can add a ticker there. You need to go to a ticker website (click on any of our tickers and it'll take you there), set it up, and at the end it'll give you the code to put in your signature here on BnB.

I asked early on about progesterone, and my doctor was against it completely. :shrug: She said it was a very controversial topic in obstetrics, and could not recommended me to use it, and advised me to stay away from "at home self-diagnosing".

Shinona - welcome to the board. :flower: Hope you're doing ok. Ask any questions you have, there's lots of nice ladies on this thread.


----------



## shinona

Thanks for all the thoughts. Apparently magnesium is v common in Germany but I've never heard of it at home. 

thanks for all the comments and sorry we're all going through this x


----------



## Yo_Yo

shinona said:


> Thanks for all the thoughts. Apparently magnesium is v common in Germany but I've never heard of it at home.
> 
> thanks for all the comments and sorry we're all going through this x

Are you bsck from Germany now honey? Must have been awful, especially in another country. :hugs:


----------



## Ferreroroche

mara16jade said:


> Sorry you're spotting browning again Yo-yo. :hugs:
> 
> Ferreroroche - if you go to User CP and on the left-hand side click the "signature" link, you can add a ticker there. You need to go to a ticker website (click on any of our tickers and it'll take you there), set it up, and at the end it'll give you the code to put in your signature here on BnB.
> 
> I asked early on about progesterone, and my doctor was against it completely. :shrug: She said it was a very controversial topic in obstetrics, and could not recommended me to use it, and advised me to stay away from "at home self-diagnosing".
> 
> Shinona - welcome to the board. :flower: Hope you're doing ok. Ask any questions you have, there's lots of nice ladies on this thread.

Yes, progesterone is not universal here, but has been used in ivf for years, I myself have used it 4 times without any adverse effects and in Eastern Europe many many women use it their whole pregnancy. It is also in more common usage by people who are at risk of preterm labour/cervix shortening.

There are no known adverse effects but I think because there isn't yet enou conclusive evidence that it works either doctors are patchy in prescribing it.

I personally am very comfortable using it because I am familiar with it and both my ivf consultant and gp were happy to prescribe it.

I however chose not to take the magnesium I bought because the midwives would not confirm that it was safe (even though there is plenty of literature on the web to say it is), because I didn't want to take anything that wasn't backed by at least one of my medical team.

I am very anti taking anything in pregnancy unless I am 100% certain there are no ill effects! but with progesterone I have a lot of experience using it and therefore was happy that my gp would allow me to continue it.


----------



## Ferreroroche

Ps. Thanks for the ticker advice. Finally got it! I want to see my countdown!


----------



## Frizzabelle

I'm in the uk and wasn't offered anything for my sch. I was literally just left until I turned 24 weeks and then I got extra appointments/scans! x


----------



## Frizzabelle

And yes thank you for ticker advice! I had no idea how to do it either lol.
Mine says baby nearly weighs three pounds but my scan on Tuesday says he's already 3lb 5oz, little porker! Hehe :) x


----------



## Ferreroroche

Frizzabelle said:


> I'm in the uk and wasn't offered anything for my sch. I was literally just left until I turned 24 weeks and then I got extra appointments/scans! x

Yeah that is standard practice in uk. To basically shrug the shoulders and send you on your way. That is what the hospital did to me.

I had to fight for 1 extra scan at 18 weeks because the consultant wanted to discharge me to the midwife when I was still bleeding and I said I wasn't really satisfied with that approach.

The hospital didn't offer me. Progesterone, my gp did because she was already prescribing it for my ivf pregnancy and was happy to continue.

Since my 20 week scan, a new consultant offered me a 28 week appt and growth secs because she admitted that sch's can cause growth restriction (if they interfere with placenta), but I am having a private scan on Saturday at little under 24 weeks to check on it for peace of mind.

If I hadn't had a gp who knows my ivf and miscarriage history and is sympathetic, and hadn't thrown a few wobblers here and there, I would not have had any additional assistance in the uk. I'm just very Bolshy and after a bad experience with my first son and terrible treatment during my miscarriage, I won't let them ignore me now!


----------



## mara16jade

Maybe SCHs aren't very well understood by many doctors. When I had my first bleed, the on-call doctor didn't tell me much and just said to go on pelvic rest since bleeding in pregnancy is common, but still concerning. Then sent me home with miscarriage paperwork. :(

The second doctor (my actual doctor) just sort of shrugged her shoulders and said to be optimistic and hope I don't miscarry since there's nothing they can do. When I asked if I should stay on pelvic rest, she just said, "well, its up to you. If you think it'll help...". :shock: She said she hasn't been told whether or not its helpful, so she can't recommend it one way or the other. :dohh: (A few weeks later, and her getting pissy with me...I switched doctors). (I saw a few more doctors due to bleeds and being told to go in, and each one said to remain on pelvic rest.)

Then I saw the specialist for my NT scan, and he was adamant that I remain on pelvic rest and he was happy to hear I kept on it, even though it was sort of/kind of/not really recommended. :dohh:

When I started seeing my new normal doctor, she also said to remain on pelvic rest until further notice, and she would tell me when it was safe for me to come off. And she's still going to give me growth scans every 6-8 weeks until birth since they're concerned LO is a "huge" baby. lol I think they have my dates wrong. He's measuring perfect with when I ovulated, not my LMP. :shrug:

Anyways...:rofl: I think some doctors are just not well versed in SCHs and don't know what to say. I personally think they should always err on the side of caution and recommend you be on pelvic rest. If its the least you can do, then do it. IMO. :flower:


----------



## Ferreroroche

mara16jade said:


> Maybe SCHs aren't very well understood by many doctors. When I had my first bleed, the on-call doctor didn't tell me much and just said to go on pelvic rest since bleeding in pregnancy is common, but still concerning. Then sent me home with miscarriage paperwork. :(
> 
> The second doctor (my actual doctor) just sort of shrugged her shoulders and said to be optimistic and hope I don't miscarry since there's nothing they can do. When I asked if I should stay on pelvic rest, she just said, "well, its up to you. If you think it'll help...". :shock: She said she hasn't been told whether or not its helpful, so she can't recommend it one way or the other. :dohh: (A few weeks later, and her getting pissy with me...I switched doctors). (I saw a few more doctors due to bleeds and being told to go in, and each one said to remain on pelvic rest.)
> 
> Then I saw the specialist for my NT scan, and he was adamant that I remain on pelvic rest and he was happy to hear I kept on it, even though it was sort of/kind of/not really recommended. :dohh:
> 
> When I started seeing my new normal doctor, she also said to remain on pelvic rest until further notice, and she would tell me when it was safe for me to come off. And she's still going to give me growth scans every 6-8 weeks until birth since they're concerned LO is a "huge" baby. lol I think they have my dates wrong. He's measuring perfect with when I ovulated, not my LMP. :shrug:
> 
> Anyways...:rofl: I think some doctors are just not well versed in SCHs and don't know what to say. I personally think they should always err on the side of caution and recommend you be on pelvic rest. If its the least you can do, then do it. IMO. :flower:

Exactly right Mara,

They really don't yet know enough about them to be consistent and helpful, so we have to fight for what we want/need to reassure us and do what we are comfortable with.

I have been on bedrest since 11 weeks despite the consultants saying not to bother because my gp supports me being cautious and is willing to sign me off work, and I feel like I am doing my best to give my baby a chance.

Even if it went wrong at least I could say to myself "I gave it my all".


----------



## mara16jade

Ferreroroche said:


> Even if it went wrong at least I could say to myself "I gave it my all".

And that is the thing that got me through the roughest part of it. I knew in my heart and soul, that if anything went wrong, I had done everything I could think of.


Spoiler
A side story that sticks with me all the time. A lady had been struggling to get pregnant, had one loss a year before and finally got pregnant. Everything was going great until she caught a cold. She was asking people what she could take and some people told her to just be careful with what she read online as "safe". She ended up taking 2-3 "class c" OTC drugs even when others warned her about them. She and a few others had "read on the internet that they were ok" though. :( She miscarried about two weeks later. If that was me....I'd be a total mess. I don't deal with guilt well, and that would have ate me up. Of course there's not way to tell if that was a cause, but in my mind...it wasn't the safest decision either.


----------



## Yo_Yo

Totally agree that's some doctors/obstetricians don't really understand sch's. The three doctors/ob's I've seen could not answer hardly any of my questions. I read only 1% of us lucky ladies get sch's so maybe they don't get much specific training in it. 

So much conflicting things get told to us, we just have to go on instinct sometimes. I know if rather be cautious than not. But here in the UK it really feels like it's a real lack of empathy. 
They sent me off first time aftery first bleed, with no info, no follow up appointment, no advice, no telling me what I could possibly expect to happen following my diagnosis. It's awful!


----------



## mara16jade

:( Its frustrating. I'm so glad I found this thread months ago when my SCH was diagnosed.


----------



## Ferreroroche

Hideous isn't it? 

The Obstetrician on duty discharged me from hospital while I was still bleeding heavily, just 2 minutes after my scan.

She said "well your baby's ok so you can go home now". No explanation. I said "what about the fact I am still bleeding. She just said "just come back if it gets worse".

When I started asking her questions about work and sch's she put her hand on my shoulder and said in a really patronising votive "how old are you?"

I said 35. Then she said "oh, I thought you were only in your early twenties, you look much younger"

Yeah, you thought I was some young, naive idiot you could fob off. Cheek!


----------



## mara16jade

^^Whoa! How rude! Who cares how old you are, if you're worried...you're worried! You have all the right to question what's going on and voice concern that your unborn baby may be in danger. Wow.... :nope:


----------



## Elkalemi

Not feeling confident anymore. I went out last night and on the way I hope I felt this pressure in my abdomen and I said to my husband I think I am bleeding. Sure I enough I was. Almost the same as before, red blood and it seemed to run out. Once I had cleaned myself it's no longer as heavy and no clot. But coupled with no hb on Tuesday maybe my fs was right even tho the ultrasound at the other clinic said I had growth and now an embryo appear.

My question is does lying down reduce the blood flow? I have had no clot and apart from that initial pressure no cramps. 

It's taking me so long to get to here with donor eggs, after my own 2 eggs miscarried. Just feeling disappointed.


----------



## mara16jade

I could feel the gush starting, and as soon as I would stand up...it was like a faucet sometimes. :( Sometimes it was a slow gush, and other times it was very fast and abundant. 

I'm so sorry you had another bleed. :nope: I hope you get some good news soon.


----------



## Yo_Yo

They discharges me straight away too! No questions how heavy I was bleeding, nothing!
The nhs obstetrician just told me to google for info on sch's!! Seriously?!!!


----------



## Yo_Yo

Elkalemi said:


> Not feeling confident anymore. I went out last night and on the way I hope I felt this pressure in my abdomen and I said to my husband I think I am bleeding. Sure I enough I was. Almost the same as before, red blood and it seemed to run out. Once I had cleaned myself it's no longer as heavy and no clot. But coupled with no hb on Tuesday maybe my fs was right even tho the ultrasound at the other clinic said I had growth and now an embryo appear.
> 
> My question is does lying down reduce the blood flow? I have had no clot and apart from that initial pressure no cramps.
> 
> It's taking me so long to get to here with donor eggs, after my own 2 eggs miscarried. Just feeling disappointed.

:hugs: so sorry your having another bleed.
I do believe lying down helps. I was reading there's more blood flow to the uterus when your walking/stood up. 
Stay in bed, feet up.x


----------



## GreenStar

Hi everyone, just a quick update, it turns out my heavy bleeding and clots wasn't the sch after all, but baby coming away. It had all passed by he time I had a scan yesterday. They said they didn't know if it had anything to do with my sch or not, but my gut feeling is not, as it had a very low heartrate at my first scan which is usually a sign something is wrong.

Thanks for all your good wishes and support for the short time I was here, sending you lots of hugs and wishing you all a much better outcome than mine xx


----------



## Elkalemi

GreenStar said:


> Hi everyone, just a quick update, it turns out my heavy bleeding and clots wasn't the sch after all, but baby coming away. It had all passed by he time I had a scan yesterday. They said they didn't know if it had anything to do with my sch or not, but my gut feeling is not, as it had a very low heartrate at my first scan which is usually a sign something is wrong.
> 
> Thanks for all your good wishes and support for the short time I was here, sending you lots of hugs and wishing you all a much better outcome than mine xx

GreenStar, life is very terrible unfair xx take care of yourself.

AFM: I went to the emergency dept, because I am RH neg blood I thought I should have an anti-d injection. They did an internal and said my cervix is closed and he didn't see much red blood but could see a brown discharge and but no clots or cuts to indicate anything there.

When I was at my fs on Tues I asked about the bleed and he reckons it was the body indicating that its not working. I just don't know what to think about that.

They gave me a blood test and my hcg is 34k ish so that is up from 5298 11 days ago but still means nothing unless I have a follow up to see if rising since this last . At the ED they didn't give me a ultrasound as they thought what I had done was sufficient and that the sizing was good. I would have liked one to just see at least.

I am so emotionally drained I feel I could sleep for a week.


----------



## Yo_Yo

GreenStar said:


> Hi everyone, just a quick update, it turns out my heavy bleeding and clots wasn't the sch after all, but baby coming away. It had all passed by he time I had a scan yesterday. They said they didn't know if it had anything to do with my sch or not, but my gut feeling is not, as it had a very low heartrate at my first scan which is usually a sign something is wrong.
> 
> Thanks for all your good wishes and support for the short time I was here, sending you lots of hugs and wishing you all a much better outcome than mine xx

Oh no. I'm so, so sorry honey :-(
Sending you hugs :hugs: x


----------



## Ferreroroche

GreenStar said:


> Hi everyone, just a quick update, it turns out my heavy bleeding and clots wasn't the sch after all, but baby coming away. It had all passed by he time I had a scan yesterday. They said they didn't know if it had anything to do with my sch or not, but my gut feeling is not, as it had a very low heartrate at my first scan which is usually a sign something is wrong.
> 
> Thanks for all your good wishes and support for the short time I was here, sending you lots of hugs and wishing you all a much better outcome than mine xx

I'm so sorry Greenstar. We are all thinking of you at this difficult time.

Please take care of yourself.

Hugs.


----------



## Ferreroroche

Elkalemi said:


> GreenStar said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone, just a quick update, it turns out my heavy bleeding and clots wasn't the sch after all, but baby coming away. It had all passed by he time I had a scan yesterday. They said they didn't know if it had anything to do with my sch or not, but my gut feeling is not, as it had a very low heartrate at my first scan which is usually a sign something is wrong.
> 
> Thanks for all your good wishes and support for the short time I was here, sending you lots of hugs and wishing you all a much better outcome than mine xx
> 
> GreenStar, life is very terrible unfair xx take care of yourself.
> 
> AFM: I went to the emergency dept, because I am RH neg blood I thought I should have an anti-d injection. They did an internal and said my cervix is closed and he didn't see much red blood but could see a brown discharge and but no clots or cuts to indicate anything there.
> 
> When I was at my fs on Tues I asked about the bleed and he reckons it was the body indicating that its not working. I just don't know what to think about that.
> 
> They gave me a blood test and my hcg is 34k ish so that is up from 5298 11 days ago but still means nothing unless I have a follow up to see if rising since this last . At the ED they didn't give me a ultrasound as they thought what I had done was sufficient and that the sizing was good. I would have liked one to just see at least.
> 
> I am so emotionally drained I feel I could sleep for a week.Click to expand...

Gosh you poor thing. I agree, a scan would have helped you to at least see if your bubs was ok at that point.

Your HCG sounds like it rose well from the last draw, so crossing my fingers for you.

When is your next scan?


----------



## Frizzabelle

Very sorry greenstar :(
Elkalemi, it's good that your cervix is closed and that the blood is brown (old), you would have thought they would have scanned you just for peace of mind, all the stress and not knowing doesn't help anything! x


----------



## Sharbear86

Oh Greenstar, im so sorry. I know how you feel, I miscarried Nov 2013 at 10 weeks... unbeknownst until scan at 13 weeks. I wouldnt wish it on anyone. *Massive hugs* 

As for me, still just waiting. Doing too many crosswords, eating way too much food, and watching far too many property shows on my mums pay tv. Still no actual bleed. Wish i knew if that was a good sign!


----------



## Yo_Yo

Sharbear86 said:


> Oh Greenstar, im so sorry. I know how you feel, I miscarried Nov 2013 at 10 weeks... unbeknownst until scan at 13 weeks. I wouldnt wish it on anyone. *Massive hugs*
> 
> As for me, still just waiting. Doing too many crosswords, eating way too much food, and watching far too many property shows on my mums pay tv. Still no actual bleed. Wish i knew if that was a good sign!

Well I'm glad your not having the stress of bleeding. It's no fun-hopefully your body is working on resbsorbing it. 
Trying to look at all this taking it easy as a rest pre a new baby! Every cloud has a silver lining I guess! 
: flower:


----------



## Elkalemi

Can anyone tell me what their sch bleed look like. I am looking for descriptions.

My bleed comes as red blood {seems a lot but never soaks a pad and only there when I wipe} and then tapers to brown blood within 24hrs, no clots and no cramps but in yesterdays bleed, I felt pressure in my abdomen but that seem to precede the bleed.


----------



## hmommy219

So sorry green star. :( I know what you're going through. Sending prayers for a successful pregnancy soon:hugs:


----------



## Yo_Yo

Elkalemi said:


> Can anyone tell me what their sch bleed look like. I am looking for descriptions.
> 
> My bleed comes as red blood {seems a lot but never soaks a pad and only there when I wipe} and then tapers to brown blood within 24hrs, no clots and no cramps but in yesterdays bleed, I felt pressure in my abdomen but that seem to precede the bleed.

My bleeds were full of like a tap very dramatically, and bright red watery blood. This gradually tailed off to darker red, then to brown with small clots then discharge that was brown.

The first bleed had no cramps, the second (slightly bigger bleed) has period like pains right before it.

I'd say yours sound like mine in terms of colour, but less bleeding which is a good thing. :flower:


----------



## Frizzabelle

My bleed was literally glugging bright red blood, soaked through three nighttime towels in an hour and then tapered off to red when wiping and then eventually to a little brown. I was cramping but it was painless. I had other sharper pains once the bleed had stopped x


----------



## mara16jade

Oh Greenstar, I'm so sorry. Huge :hugs:


----------



## shinona

I'm so sorry, Greenstar. It's a horrible thing to happen. Thinking of you xx

Still on hols here but no bleeding save for a tiny bit of brown yesterday. 

xx


----------



## Yo_Yo

shinona said:


> I'm so sorry, Greenstar. It's a horrible thing to happen. Thinking of you xx
> 
> Still on hols here but no bleeding save for a tiny bit of brown yesterday.
> 
> xx

Glad your not bleeding anymore. Hope you are enjoying the rest if your holiday.


----------



## Yo_Yo

Argh! Mils just rang to say she has been googling and I shouldn't be on bed rest as it will cause all sorts of problems and I will have a small baby :cry: 
Everything I've read says it's the best thing to do. My bleeds have been huge. I just feel so rubbish now. All I want is a healthy baby, and I'm doing everything I've researched that's meant to help, and now I'm being made to feel guilty and that I'm harming the baby :-(

I'm sure bed rest is helping, as my bleed looked to be starting to heal at my last scan, and I've had no red bleeding in over a week now.

This is making me so upset the whole thing. :-(


----------



## mara16jade

Just do what you feel comfortable with. I'm sure the older generation is even less familiar with SCHs than we are. :hugs 

Plus... Mils are crazy. :winkwink: 
Just kidding....well, sort of. Lol


----------



## Ferreroroche

I know what you mean yo yo, I have had "know it all" in laws telling me it would be good to start doing some exercise (which is their speak for "get off your lazy backside". I have tried several times to get up and get out but it brings on lots of pain and hicks. 

Do what. Makes you comfortable. If bedrest is helping your bleed to slow then do it, because it will make you feel better.

I went for my private scan today at 23+5 weeks and the little fella is bang on track with growth. He isn't huge but isn't behind either. And I have been on bed rest for 11 weeks so there goes the small baby theory.

Unfortunately the damn hematoma is still there, but it has got smaller and I haven't bled in 6 weeks, so the sonographer said it would probably sit there for the rest of the pregnancy now, but should hopefully not cause too many issues. Fingers crossed.

I also saw the little guy in 4d briefly and he is very alike his big brother.

Crossing everything he stays in there for a while longer.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Yo_Yo

Thanks to both of you. I feel like no one (apart from this board)understands how tough it is to have this going on-I feel so responsible for the outcome of this :-(

What a gorgeous scan pic FerreoRoche!  aww he is cute! Sorry your sch is still there, but the main thing is it's not causing you problems. :flower:

Mara, your right-think the older generation think they know best...yes and a little crazy lol. Bless her she is well meaning, but I put the phone down and cried. 

Hubby is buying me some cake, so sure that will help my mood! 

Hope your both having a nice weekend. :flower:


----------



## Ferreroroche

Yo_Yo said:


> Thanks to both of you. I feel like no one (apart from this board)understands how tough it is to have this going on-I feel so responsible for the outcome of this :-(
> 
> What a gorgeous scan pic FerreoRoche!  aww he is cute! Sorry your sch is still there, but the main thing is it's not causing you problems. :flower:
> 
> Mara, your right-think the older generation think they know best...yes and a little crazy lol. Bless her she is well meaning, but I put the phone down and cried.
> 
> Hubby is buying me some cake, so sure that will help my mood!
> 
> Hope your both having a nice weekend. :flower:

I understand 100% how stressful it is. When you gush bright red, you almost want to just stay frozen on the bed with your legs up and not move a muscle.

I know people say that if your pregnancy is that precarious it will miscarry no matter what you do, but in my case I want to know that I did everything I could to not contribute to a bad outcome and to just allow my body to heal as fast as possible.

I have no idea if my rest improved the outcome so far, but I feel like I am more in control and feel like as a mother I fought for my kid's life.

That's what you are doing.... Your best to save your child, like any mother would do.


----------



## Frizzabelle

I agree, just go with what YOU think is best. I have never heard of bed rest having a negative effect on baby. I only went on bed rest when I actively bled but couldn't do it at other times due to my toddler so was just on pelvic rest for the rest of the time.
Go eat cake and relax! :haha: x


----------



## Elkalemi

The older generation think they know it all. Its very hard when each time you go to the toilet you wonder if the red blood is there. I am living in absolute fear right now. 

I have to make another appointment for an u/s and I don't want to because I don't know if there will be a heartbeat. Part of me thinks well you had growth from the first one but then after this bled on Thurs night, I just don't know.

I know there was no clots but I remember going to the toilet in the middle of the night and I heard some blood drop into the bowl. Now I am worried maybe a clot was there.

AFM right now, no red blood and the only sign is some light brown spotting when wiping but that has gone. Surely in my rambling mind, it was a miscarriage I would be bleeding far more than 24hrs.

The uncertain is hard.


----------



## Yo_Yo

Elkalemi said:


> The older generation think they know it all. Its very hard when each time you go to the toilet you wonder if the red blood is there. I am living in absolute fear right now.
> 
> I have to make another appointment for an u/s and I don't want to because I don't know if there will be a heartbeat. Part of me thinks well you had growth from the first one but then after this bled on Thurs night, I just don't know.
> 
> I know there was no clots but I remember going to the toilet in the middle of the night and I heard some blood drop into the bowl. Now I am worried maybe a clot was there.
> 
> AFM right now, no red blood and the only sign is some light brown spotting when wiping but that has gone. Surely in my rambling mind, it was a miscarriage I would be bleeding far more than 24hrs.
> 
> The uncertain is hard.

:hugs: the uncertainty is really hard. You have to try to remain positive lovely. The fact there was growth is great.

No red blood is a great sign. If your bleeding red blood your sch is actively bleeding, if it's brown spotting that's old blood. 
Get the appointment booked in as soon as you can, to save you this wondering what's going on :flower:

In the mean time, rest up, and try to relax (that's the hard part, I know)


----------



## Yo_Yo

Frizzabell-your 30 weeks! On the home straight now-last ten weeks! 

FerreoRoche-24 weeks tomorrow-major milestone! V day!! 

Love seeing ladies on here get another week nearer to a strong little baby


----------



## Ferreroroche

Yo_Yo said:


> Frizzabell-your 30 weeks! On the home straight now-last ten weeks!
> 
> FerreoRoche-24 weeks tomorrow-major milestone! V day!!
> 
> Love seeing ladies on here get another week nearer to a strong little baby

Yep, v day for me to tomorrow, fingers crossed.

Feeling pretty nervous about it today. It's just all fear because my sch first occurred the day before I turned 12 weeks, which was my first big milestone. I went to bed thinking "1 more day to go" and woke up haemorrhaging thinking I was miscarrying.

So daren't even think about tomorrow right now. Just want to wake up and it be tomorrow already.

Been abit braxton hicky this morning, so doing what I can to calm them as am paranoid about going into labour!

Frizzabelle at 30 weeks and Mara at over 25 is awesome! Can't wait to get there!

Hmommy not far behind me at 23 weeks... Hang in there everyone.


----------



## Yo_Yo

Ferreroroche said:


> Yo_Yo said:
> 
> 
> Frizzabell-your 30 weeks! On the home straight now-last ten weeks!
> 
> FerreoRoche-24 weeks tomorrow-major milestone! V day!!
> 
> Love seeing ladies on here get another week nearer to a strong little baby
> 
> Yep, v day for me to tomorrow, fingers crossed.
> 
> Feeling pretty nervous about it today. It's just all fear because my sch first occurred the day before I turned 12 weeks, which was my first big milestone. I went to bed thinking "1 more day to go" and woke up haemorrhaging thinking I was miscarrying.
> 
> So daren't even think about tomorrow right now. Just want to wake up and it be tomorrow already.
> 
> Been abit braxton hicky this morning, so doing what I can to calm them as am paranoid about going into labour!
> 
> Frizzabelle at 30 weeks and Mara at over 25 is awesome! Can't wait to get there!
> 
> Hmommy not far behind me at 23 weeks... Hang in there everyone.Click to expand...

I know what you mean-you spend the first few weeks wanting to get to 12 weeks as it is when the chance of miscarriage falls, and then suddenly sch makes an unwelcome appearance...it's emotionally draining! 

I wish I could press a fast forward button with time. Just focusing on mini milestones until v day.

You can breathe a sigh of relief with each day that passes from tomorrow.


----------



## eyemom

Hi ladies can I join? I was diagnosed with a "small" SCH after a visit to the ER yesterday due to very light spotting. I got some information, but I'm eager to discuss with my obgyn's office to see what he thinks of this and how it will change my care. Praying that if it's small, it'll resolve on its own. I'll be 9 weeks tomorrow.


----------



## Yo_Yo

eyemom said:


> Hi ladies can I join? I was diagnosed with a "small" SCH after a visit to the ER yesterday due to very light spotting. I got some information, but I'm eager to discuss with my obgyn's office to see what he thinks of this and how it will change my care. Praying that if it's small, it'll resolve on its own. I'll be 9 weeks tomorrow.

Hi, 
Welcome to the group :hugs:
Sorry you've been diagnosed with sch. The good news is it's small :flower: hopefully it will start resolving soon. 
Are you taking it easy? Try to rest as much as possible


----------



## eyemom

I am, but my work has me on my feet a lot. I'll see what the Dr says. It'd be devastating to have to take off. I'm self-employed so no time-off benefits, and we can't make it on just DH's income. But the health of this baby is paramount.


----------



## Frizzabelle

Yo_Yo said:


> Frizzabell-your 30 weeks! On the home straight now-last ten weeks!
> 
> FerreoRoche-24 weeks tomorrow-major milestone! V day!!
> 
> Love seeing ladies on here get another week nearer to a strong little baby

Yey! Yes 30 weeks :)
This pregnancy is actually flying by now, especially since I hit week 24! 
Baby decided to not move all last night and today when he is usually very active so hubby took me to the day unit. It took so very long to find his heartbeat that I started to panic but eventually it was found and he moved a little. I'm still not terribly happy as he's normally such a fidget so keeping a close eye on him. There have been stillbirths in my close family and I don't think I would be strong enough to cope with that. I'm sure he's just having a lazy day though! 
They do like to worry us don't they x


----------



## Frizzabelle

Welcome eyemom. I hope u can get some rest and sch resolves itself quickly x


----------



## shinona

Welcome eyemom. You're just a day behind me, I am 9 weeks today. Diagnosed last Monday.

Yo-yo, hope you're feeling a little better and that the cake helped. 

Ferrero, your little boy is so.cute! Fingers crossed for an uneventful day tomorrow x


----------



## Elkalemi

Ultrasound at 12, I am totally freaking. This should definitely tell us if there is a hb. With your sch. did you have anything particular that triggered the bleed?


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Hi guys, I haven't posted here yet but on Thursday I had a scan at 9 weeks but they found a 23mm x 24mm x 29mm SCH, this morning I had a gush of brown watery discharge when I got out of shower that dripped on the floor, went to loo and wiped light brown, that was 5 hours ago nothing since. Been trying to call EPU for 5 hours no answer!!


----------



## eyemom

Hi! I am totally new to this, so I could be way off base here. But I think I've gathered that bleeding brown may be a good thing? Because it's not active bleeding. Maybe you got rid of it? Especially since the bleeding seems to have stopped. Hoping all is well for you and you can get some answers soon. That's so frustrating when you can't get through.

Myself, I've hardly had any bleeding at all. Some extremely scant spotting (thin red streaks) which is what led to the ultrasound that led to the diagnosis. Is this a good thing? I mean I guess I prefer it over heavy bleeding and clots. But I'm fearful that it's just getting bigger in there and not coming out. Praying it's absorbed or whatever the correct term would be.


----------



## Yo_Yo

hopefulfor1st said:


> Hi guys, I haven't posted here yet but on Thursday I had a scan at 9 weeks but they found a 23mm x 24mm x 29mm SCH, this morning I had a gush of brown watery discharge when I got out of shower that dripped on the floor, went to loo and wiped light brown, that was 5 hours ago nothing since. Been trying to call EPU for 5 hours no answer!!

Hi and welcome,
I've been getting brown discharge too-I think it's to be expected with some sch's. Hopefully it's the clot clearing out. Keep trying epu and push for a scan so you know what's going on. In the mean time, stay laying down and drinking plenty of water. Good luck. 


Eyemom-your body could be reabsorbing your clot, rather than you getting more bleeding. So don't assume it's a bad sign. 

:flower:


----------



## Yo_Yo

Elkalemi said:


> Ultrasound at 12, I am totally freaking. This should definitely tell us if there is a hb. With your sch. did you have anything particular that triggered the bleed?

Good luck :hugs:
Hope everything went ok? 
I'm convinced bleed no1 was caused by carrying my dd2 (two yrs) 20 minutes in a walk, and assembling a table myself on the same day as the bleed is no coincidence. 
Bleed no2-I had a terrible cold the same day and kept coughing and sneezing (don't think I've sneezed so much in one day :-( grr) to top it off I had hiccups too. All the jerky jumpy movements are not good. I do think these things at least contributed to a weakness perhaps already there.

Fingers crossed for you, I know it's been stressful :flower:


----------



## Yo_Yo

Frizzabelle said:


> Yo_Yo said:
> 
> 
> Frizzabell-your 30 weeks! On the home straight now-last ten weeks!
> 
> FerreoRoche-24 weeks tomorrow-major milestone! V day!!
> 
> Love seeing ladies on here get another week nearer to a strong little baby
> 
> Yey! Yes 30 weeks :)
> This pregnancy is actually flying by now, especially since I hit week 24!
> Baby decided to not move all last night and today when he is usually very active so hubby took me to the day unit. It took so very long to find his heartbeat that I started to panic but eventually it was found and he moved a little. I'm still not terribly happy as he's normally such a fidget so keeping a close eye on him. There have been stillbirths in my close family and I don't think I would be strong enough to cope with that. I'm sure he's just having a lazy day though!
> They do like to worry us don't they xClick to expand...

How's his movement now? Head straight up to hospital for monitoring if you have any concerns-they were really helpful when it happened to me with dd2...especially if you've had complications in pregnancy.
I'm sure he is just running out of room for moving, but you know your baby, so go with your gut lovely :flower:


----------



## Elkalemi

All over, no hb or growth from last week. They also said they couldn't see a reason or the bleed.

I am thinking my days of having a baby are over.


----------



## Yo_Yo

Elkalemi said:


> All over, no hb or growth from last week. They also said they couldn't see a reason or the bleed.
> 
> I am thinking my days of having a baby are over.

:cry: oh no honey. I'm so, so sorry. Don't give up on having a baby...things are still raw for you, and you need time to heal :hugs:
X


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Yo yo, I do have an awful cold!


----------



## Ferreroroche

Elkalemi said:


> All over, no hb or growth from last week. They also said they couldn't see a reason or the bleed.
> 
> I am thinking my days of having a baby are over.

I'm really sorry Elkalemi. I really do understand how you must feel right now. I had a MMC preceded by 3 weeks of "behind growth expectations" scans last year. It was a very painful time.

Please take time to come to terms with everything.

Hugs x


----------



## Yo_Yo

hopefulfor1st said:


> Yo yo, I do have an awful cold!

Oh poor you :flower: it's not great when your meant to be on pelvic rest, but I was drinking manuka honey with lemon in the end. Just sip that or a little water when your throat begins to tickle. I manages to avoid a second day of coughing by doing this.
Get better soon.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Yo_Yo said:


> hopefulfor1st said:
> 
> 
> Yo yo, I do have an awful cold!
> 
> Oh poor you :flower: it's not great when your meant to be on pelvic rest, but I was drinking manuka honey with lemon in the end. Just sip that or a little water when your throat begins to tickle. I manages to avoid a second day of coughing by doing this.
> Get better soon.Click to expand...

And surely all the vomiting would not be good for it either? 
I've been pretty attached to my vaporizer haha


----------



## Yo_Yo

I think it's best to avoid what you can that could strain the muscles down there-so hard though isn't it? I mean you can't be still 24/7!

The majority of people with sch go on to clear up by the end of second trimester(I need to stop reading on it now!) it's a case if biding your time and using it as a good excuse to do as little as you can! 
Did you get through to epu?


----------



## Ferreroroche

Woohoo! V day today.

Had a terrible sleepless night.

Braxton Hicks driving me mad, but I made it.

Baby wriggling non stop at the mo. He's going to be such a live wire.

Next milestone 28 weeks. Determined to keep him in for as long as possible.

How is your bleeding now Yo Yo? Are you still spotting brown?


----------



## Frizzabelle

Hopefulfor1st I believe you were in a group with me before, either 'testing in October' or June sunflowers? Sorry you have a sch but brown blood is a lot better then red. When the tear inside actively bleeds you will see bright red but where you are losing brown it means that the bleeding has stopped and the blood from before is now old and 'coming out'
The epu should see you straight away if your bleeding does become red or if you pass clots but hopefully that won't happen! 

I don't remember anything in particular causing my bleeding, I was having a day over my sisters which was fairly chilled but I did lift two toddlers into the car in the morning so maybe that did it. I just remember saying I felt like I had stretching pains and I couldn't sit down for a moment and then thinking 'omg I'm wetting myself!' Went to the toilet and was actually gushing bright red blood. Instant tears and shaking and shouting for my sister to come up. Bless her, she's never looked so scared! x


----------



## Frizzabelle

Elkalemi said:


> All over, no hb or growth from last week. They also said they couldn't see a reason or the bleed.
> 
> I am thinking my days of having a baby are over.

So sorry elkalemi :( my thoughts are with you x


----------



## Yo_Yo

Ferreroroche said:


> Woohoo! V day today.
> 
> Had a terrible sleepless night.
> 
> Braxton Hicks driving me mad, but I made it.
> 
> Baby wriggling non stop at the mo. He's going to be such a live wire.
> 
> Next milestone 28 weeks. Determined to keep him in for as long as possible.
> 
> How is your bleeding now Yo Yo? Are you still spotting brown?

Yay!! Happy 24 weeks! So great you are at that milestone now. Like I said, every day from here on is another day stronger!  :flower: 
Still got on off brown spotting-can't wait for Wednesdays scan-really hoping the nasty thing is shrinking.


----------



## Ferreroroche

Yo_Yo said:


> Ferreroroche said:
> 
> 
> Woohoo! V day today.
> 
> Had a terrible sleepless night.
> 
> Braxton Hicks driving me mad, but I made it.
> 
> Baby wriggling non stop at the mo. He's going to be such a live wire.
> 
> Next milestone 28 weeks. Determined to keep him in for as long as possible.
> 
> How is your bleeding now Yo Yo? Are you still spotting brown?
> 
> Yay!! Happy 24 weeks! So great you are at that milestone now. Like I said, every day from here on is another day stronger!  :flower:
> Still got on off brown spotting-can't wait for Wednesdays scan-really hoping the nasty thing is shrinking.Click to expand...

I'll cross everything for you, how long have you have the sch now? 2 weeks approx?

Don't panic if it is still same size of little bigger as that is a normal thing in the early weeks. I spotted brown from 12-13 weeks and thought my 13 week scan would show improvement, but the damn thing was bigger! Not dramatically, but a bit.

The key thing is no red gushes. Brown spotting is good.

And at 15 weeks your baby is strong and hopefully your sch will clear with time.


----------



## Yo_Yo

Ferreroroche said:


> Yo_Yo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ferreroroche said:
> 
> 
> Woohoo! V day today.
> 
> Had a terrible sleepless night.
> 
> Braxton Hicks driving me mad, but I made it.
> 
> Baby wriggling non stop at the mo. He's going to be such a live wire.
> 
> Next milestone 28 weeks. Determined to keep him in for as long as possible.
> 
> How is your bleeding now Yo Yo? Are you still spotting brown?
> 
> Yay!! Happy 24 weeks! So great you are at that milestone now. Like I said, every day from here on is another day stronger!  :flower:
> Still got on off brown spotting-can't wait for Wednesdays scan-really hoping the nasty thing is shrinking.Click to expand...
> 
> I'll cross everything for you, how long have you have the sch now? 2 weeks approx?
> 
> Don't panic if it is still same size of little bigger as that is a normal thing in the early weeks. I spotted brown from 12-13 weeks and thought my 13 week scan would show improvement, but the damn thing was bigger! Not dramatically, but a bit.
> 
> The key thing is no red gushes. Brown spotting is good.
> 
> And at 15 weeks your baby is strong and hopefully your sch will clear with time.Click to expand...

I'm not sure how long I have had it exactly, as the first obstetrician said it was this black pocket under the edge of placenta, then after the second bleeding incident I was told it's above the sac. 
I think I have two but the original one seems to have gone when I look at the scan pics.

So I think I've had this one 12 days now. 

I've heard they can get bigger before they start to resolve. That must have been so frustrating for you.


----------



## Frizzabelle

Hope Wednesdays scan brings good news yoyo! x


----------



## xxMichellexx

Hello ladies, diagnosh with SCH today after a big bleed at a wedding on Saturday. No pain so i didnt panic too much. She could see the blood on my scan and I have another scan on Wednesday so hope to have another look then. Im expecting to bleed again so walking round with pads on!

What about sex? Am i allowed sex? xxx


----------



## mara16jade

Happy 24 Weeks Ferreroroche!!!


----------



## mara16jade

xxMichellexx said:


> Hello ladies, diagnosh with SCH today after a big bleed at a wedding on Saturday. No pain so i didnt panic too much. She could see the blood on my scan and I have another scan on Wednesday so hope to have another look then. Im expecting to bleed again so walking round with pads on!
> 
> What about sex? Am i allowed sex? xxx

Most people with a SCH are advised to be on pelvic rest until the SCH is completely gone. Pelvic rest means: no sex, no orgasms (sorry tmi), no exercising, no heavy lifting. You need to be gentle to your body and not create more tightenings or contractions in your uterus, which happens with sex and stuff of that nature. :(


----------



## eyemom

Finally just heard back from my Dr's office. They said it's really common and it won't really impact my care. Maybe because I'm not bleeding a lot and it's small. Learned mine was just 5 mm x 12 mm. They said I don't even have to be on pelvic rest when bleeding has stopped (I wouldn't say this to any other ladies, this is just what I was told about my specific situation). They said I could continue my normal daily activities, just not anything strenuous. I think I may take it a little easier than they even suggest, but they didn't seem alarmed at all. I am to keep my previously scheduled appointment on April 28 at 12 weeks. Whew. Now, to stay sane until then. :)


----------



## Yo_Yo

eyemom said:


> Finally just heard back from my Dr's office. They said it's really common and it won't really impact my care. Maybe because I'm not bleeding a lot and it's small. Learned mine was just 5 mm x 12 mm. They said I don't even have to be on pelvic rest when bleeding has stopped (I wouldn't say this to any other ladies, this is just what I was told about my specific situation). They said I could continue my normal daily activities, just not anything strenuous. I think I may take it a little easier than they even suggest, but they didn't seem alarmed at all. I am to keep my previously scheduled appointment on April 28 at 12 weeks. Whew. Now, to stay sane until then. :)

So glad your doctors sounded positive about it! :thumbup:

I am sure you can stay save until then honey! Just keep your mind busy. Small is good with a sch-should absorb more easily than if it was large :flower:


----------



## Yo_Yo

xxMichellexx said:


> Hello ladies, diagnosh with SCH today after a big bleed at a wedding on Saturday. No pain so i didnt panic too much. She could see the blood on my scan and I have another scan on Wednesday so hope to have another look then. Im expecting to bleed again so walking round with pads on!
> 
> What about sex? Am i allowed sex? xxx

I would abstain from Sex right now lovely. Wait to see what they say at your next scan.
It's good to expect another bleed-no one told me it could happen again, and I freaked out and felt unprepared.
Ask plenty of questions at your next scan-have a think about things you want to ask, as I have found thy don't offer advice, you have to ask :dohh:

Welcome to the group-sorry you have to be here though. :flower:


----------



## Yo_Yo

I found this good FAQ on sch a few days ago, and thought some of you may find it useful. 
https://community.babycenter.com/post/a27372249/sch_faq


----------



## Yo_Yo

Just when I start to feel better and the cramps stop, they come back with more brown bleeding. These cramps hurt :-( 

I'm so stressed about the scan tomorrow now. Sch is a head messer upper!!


----------



## Ferreroroche

Yo_Yo said:


> Just when I start to feel better and the cramps stop, they come back with more brown bleeding. These cramps hurt :-(
> 
> I'm so stressed about the scan tomorrow now. Sch is a head messer upper!!

Sit tight YoYo. Try drink lots of water. I had a few occasions where I would cramp all morning and then would lose some brown stuff that afternoon.

Just your uterus trying to expel some stuff that shouldn't be there.

Take some paracetamol if you need. Brown is ok. 

Fingers crossed for your scan.


----------



## Yo_Yo

Thanks lovely. 
I'm going to try and sleep it off if lo decides she will go for her day nap! 

Hope everyone else is doing ok :flower:


----------



## Frizzabelle

Oh yoyo hope your cramps go away soon, try to get some rest x


----------



## Yo_Yo

Do you think being stressed can bring on the cramps and bleeding? 

I've been getting myself so stressed that I'm not sure if the cramps came first or the stress. 
I know it's not helping, but I'm really anxious :-(


----------



## Frizzabelle

I personally think stress can bring them on, when I'm stressed or worry my tummy tightens and then I end up in pain. Stress also makes my heart start pumping which seems to bring cramps on too! I always made sure I had a little lay down to calm down and of course our friend water! x


----------



## Ferreroroche

Yo_Yo said:


> Do you think being stressed can bring on the cramps and bleeding?
> 
> I've been getting myself so stressed that I'm not sure if the cramps came first or the stress.
> I know it's not helping, but I'm really anxious :-(

I'm sure I read that getting your blood pressure up can contribute because it can cause the pressure in your blood vessels in increase and make them become more prone to bleed again.

BUT don't give yourself a hard time about being stressed. It is totally natural to be stressed under the circumstances and the last thing you need is to get stressed about being stressed.

Just do what you can to distract yourself and calm down.

Only one more day until your scan.


----------



## mara16jade

Oh Yo-yo, sorry you're getting cramps. :(

Yes, stress or being really upset (crying, hyperventilating) can definitely bring on cramps (and in my case a massive bleed). :hugs:


----------



## Yo_Yo

Thanks for replies :flower:

It's such a vicious circle-your stressed about it=cramps and bleeding , and bleeding and cramps=stress.


----------



## Ferreroroche

Yo_Yo said:


> Thanks for replies :flower:
> 
> It's such a vicious circle-your stressed about it=cramps and bleeding , and bleeding and cramps=stress.

Won't be long now until you feel your little one move... Which should hopefully calm your immediate nerves if you are still spotting.

I know for me, feeling him wriggle at least stops me worrying that I've lost him already. Doesn't stop the worry about what is yet to come, but at least you know they are ok right now.

Just hang in there.


----------



## eyemom

Hi ladies hope everyone is doing alright.

I hadn't bled at all since Saturday noon-ish, which is what prompted me to go to the ER, where I got my diagnosis. That was really scant bleeding though. This afternoon it picked up again. Actually bled way more than Saturday, though a pantyliner still would have been more than enough today. I've been reassured by the nurse at my Dr's office that it's normal while this thing is healing, but it's still disappointing to see when I thought maybe the bleeding was done. It was kinda orangey, then pink when I wiped. It seems to have stopped again. So unnerving. :(


----------



## Yo_Yo

eyemom said:


> Hi ladies hope everyone is doing alright.
> 
> I hadn't bled at all since Saturday noon-ish, which is what prompted me to go to the ER, where I got my diagnosis. That was really scant bleeding though. This afternoon it picked up again. Actually bled way more than Saturday, though a pantyliner still would have been more than enough today. I've been reassured by the nurse at my Dr's office that it's normal while this thing is healing, but it's still disappointing to see when I thought maybe the bleeding was done. It was kinda orangey, then pink when I wiped. It seems to have stopped again. So unnerving. :(

The colour suggests old blood, which is a good sign from everything I've heard :hugs:
It's stressful, I'm with you on that honey-but hang in there :flower:

Ps-Ferreoroche- I am feeling kicks :) it's 4am here, and I think he is probably telling me to stop stressing and go to sleep!
When I was 24 or so weeks, I remember prodding my belly if she was quiet too long! It's great to be able to have the big kicks-can't wait!


----------



## eyemom

Thank you yo_yo :hugs: Sorry you're having to deal with this too. I appreciate the reassurance. I didn't know orangey meant old blood. I knew brown did of course. But I guess orange could be somewhere between red but not quite brown yet???

Woo hoooo for feeling kicks! :D So exciting!


----------



## Ferreroroche

Yo_Yo said:


> eyemom said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies hope everyone is doing alright.
> 
> I hadn't bled at all since Saturday noon-ish, which is what prompted me to go to the ER, where I got my diagnosis. That was really scant bleeding though. This afternoon it picked up again. Actually bled way more than Saturday, though a pantyliner still would have been more than enough today. I've been reassured by the nurse at my Dr's office that it's normal while this thing is healing, but it's still disappointing to see when I thought maybe the bleeding was done. It was kinda orangey, then pink when I wiped. It seems to have stopped again. So unnerving. :(
> 
> The colour suggests old blood, which is a good sign from everything I've heard :hugs:
> It's stressful, I'm with you on that honey-but hang in there :flower:
> 
> Ps-Ferreoroche- I am feeling kicks :) it's 4am here, and I think he is probably telling me to stop stressing and go to sleep!
> When I was 24 or so weeks, I remember prodding my belly if she was quiet too long! It's great to be able to have the big kicks-can't wait!Click to expand...

Yeah, my little devil is now waking me in the middle of the night punching and kicking me so hard I feel bruised. Especially the low blows to the bladder ouch!

It's great you are feeling movement already.


----------



## Yo_Yo

Back from my scan-what a waste if time! :-(
The staff in gynecology are useless. The obstetrician said the black bit above the sac wasn't a hematoma, and just the lining if the sac. Then she said I either have a cyst on my placenta, or a hematoma there. She didn't bother measuring it, and got mad at me asking any questions. No follow up, but in sick of them so glad in a way. 

My private scan is Friday, so I can ask questions there. 
Baby measures 4 days small but she didn't seem bothered (though she wasn't bothered full stop)
I apparently now have a low lying placenta too?! 

So I've seen 3 people, and been told 3 conflicting things. :dohh:

Wish I had the money to bypass the nhs and go private health care!

Feel in limbo 

Sorry for the rant


----------



## Frizzabelle

Yoyo sorry you had another bad experience! I 100% know how you feel after I had my scan at 13+5 and the sonographer didn't even measure the baby to see if he was growing ok and answered any hematoma questions with "I can't really say" 
I came away so frustrated and cried for about a week! 
Glad you have a private scan booked, hopefully they will be able to put your mind at rest a bit. 
I think women with sch's get treated awfully at the beginning! These 'professionals' do nothing to ease the worries x


----------



## Yo_Yo

Thanks lovely :flower:
I totally agree with you-they treat sch patients like we have no feelings, leave us with no information and worrying. I've seen a new side to maternity care in the nhs that disappoints me.


----------



## Ferreroroche

Yo_Yo said:


> Thanks lovely :flower:
> I totally agree with you-they treat sch patients like we have no feelings, leave us with no information and worrying. I've seen a new side to maternity care in the nhs that disappoints me.

Sorry YoYo, I know how you feel. My 13 week scan was beyond frustrating with the nhs I ended up paying for a private one 3 days later.

The sonographer didn't even look at the hematoma until I pushed her to and it was as big as the baby. All she cared about was trying to put me off having the downs screening.

I have battled all the way through with the nhs and now my baby is viable I am going to transfer to private for the birth and am just deciding how early I can afford to transfer because I am so fed up with the nhs incompetence and lack of sympathy.

Glad bubs is ok though.

Hope Friday is better.


----------



## Yo_Yo

I can't believe you two have both has the same crappy treatment-is it part of their training to be complete insensitive muppets?! So sorry you have both had to endure this on top of the sch stress. :flower:

I don't blame anyone going private after going through this. 

I'm left worrying is baby growing ok now. She was studying the head and brain for ages, and then either measured the head circumference wrong for the Edd, or this is causing baby problems in growth now.


----------



## whigfield

Do you get a copy of your scan report each time YoYo?


----------



## Ferreroroche

Yo_Yo said:


> I can't believe you two have both has the same crappy treatment-is it part of their training to be complete insensitive muppets?! So sorry you have both had to endure this on top of the sch stress. :flower:
> 
> I don't blame anyone going private after going through this.
> 
> I'm left worrying is baby growing ok now. She was studying the head and brain for ages, and then either measured the head circumference wrong for the Edd, or this is causing baby problems in growth now.

Well don't worry too much right now if you have a private scan on Friday. There you can make sure they assess it all properly at take lots of measurements etc and answer all your questions.

Hopefully then you will feel much more sure of what is happening.

It is very hard to know when you have different people all saying different things.


----------



## mara16jade

From 8 weeks until 14 weeks, my doctor at the time (I switched soon after my 14 week appt) couldn't see a SCH. At 14 weeks the specialist who was going to do my NT scan said he could see it AND marginal placenta previa - which the other doctor never mentioned (or found). :dohh: If it wasn't because I had gone to urgent care (its like our "anytime" medical services but not emergency), and THEY found the SCH, I never would have been told what the issue was since my idiot doctor never saw it.

I prefer my current doctor now. She takes everything seriously, and if there's any question, she'll run it by a senior/specialist for a second opinion. 

Sometimes I think doctors are just given a degree without actually being tested on medical criteria. Some of them seriously act like Tech Support reading from a script!

Yo-yo, I'm sorry you had such a bad appointment. :( Hopefully the private doctor can shed some more light on your SCH. Fx


----------



## Yo_Yo

whigfield said:


> Do you get a copy of your scan report each time YoYo?

No? Are they meant to? Wouldn't surprise me if they were. They write in my notes each time though, that's good of them(!)

They do the bare minimum-she even kept the scan photos :-(


----------



## whigfield

I don't know if they're meant to or not but I always make sure I ask for a copy even if I feel they've explained everything correctly. You should be entitled to ask for a copy whenever you want. :hugs:


----------



## Yo_Yo

whigfield said:


> I don't know if they're meant to or not but I always make sure I ask for a copy even if I feel they've explained everything correctly. You should be entitled to ask for a copy whenever you want. :hugs:

Thanks. :flower: it seems to offend their egos if I ask things. I'm not going back there hopefully. It makes me feel there is no support out there though. 
I'm seeing my midwife tomorrow, so I hope she can help me understand what's going on.


----------



## Ferreroroche

Yo_Yo said:


> whigfield said:
> 
> 
> I don't know if they're meant to or not but I always make sure I ask for a copy even if I feel they've explained everything correctly. You should be entitled to ask for a copy whenever you want. :hugs:
> 
> Thanks. :flower: it seems to offend their egos if I ask things. I'm not going back there hopefully. It makes me feel there is no support out there though.
> I'm seeing my midwife tomorrow, so I hope she can help me understand what's going on.Click to expand...

Just a question... Do you have a maternity notes folder?

In the folder should be an ultrasound section which your report should be in and if she took pics of the hematoma they may be in the envelope which is at the very back of the folder.


----------



## Yo_Yo

Ferreroroche said:


> Yo_Yo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whigfield said:
> 
> 
> I don't know if they're meant to or not but I always make sure I ask for a copy even if I feel they've explained everything correctly. You should be entitled to ask for a copy whenever you want. :hugs:
> 
> Thanks. :flower: it seems to offend their egos if I ask things. I'm not going back there hopefully. It makes me feel there is no support out there though.
> I'm seeing my midwife tomorrow, so I hope she can help me understand what's going on.Click to expand...
> 
> Just a question... Do you have a maternity notes folder?
> 
> In the folder should be an ultrasound section which your report should be in and if she took pics of the hematoma they may be in the envelope which is at the very back of the folder.Click to expand...

Well that what I thought-the past two times, they put the pics in the back of my notes. I asked if they were putting the new pics in before I left, and she said no, they are sending them to antenatal?! I don't get why, when they had put them in previously.
Such inconsistency :dohh:


----------



## eyemom

Sorry you're having a tough time. Gosh it's so upsetting enough as it is. You don't need this kind of extra stress.

My Dr is acting like it's NBD, and maybe it's not. But "go to ER if you're saturating a heavy pad every 45 minutes." Well duh because then I'd be dying.

I know at my stage of pregnancy at least, if something happened, nothing can be done to change it. But geez a little peace of mind is worth something you know?

I'm one of those people who does better knowing all the nitty gritty details. And a lot of doctors are used to dumbing it down and glossing over unpleasant bits that may not mean anything in the long run. But for me, not knowing everything = anxiety. I think I need to communicate this at my next appointment. This girl needs details.


----------



## Ferreroroche

eyemom said:


> Sorry you're having a tough time. Gosh it's so upsetting enough as it is. You don't need this kind of extra stress.
> 
> My Dr is acting like it's NBD, and maybe it's not. But "go to ER if you're saturating a heavy pad every 45 minutes." Well duh because then I'd be dying.
> 
> I know at my stage of pregnancy at least, if something happened, nothing can be done to change it. But geez a little peace of mind is worth something you know?
> 
> I'm one of those people who does better knowing all the nitty gritty details. And a lot of doctors are used to dumbing it down and glossing over unpleasant bits that may not mean anything in the long run. But for me, not knowing everything = anxiety. I think I need to communicate this at my next appointment. This girl needs details.

Yeah me too, telling me to "go home and cross my fingers it turns out ok" does not give me peace of mind. I need to know facts, possible outcomes, statistics, what I can do.... 

I need to feel in possession of all the info and in control.

I have questioned every doctor and sonographer I have seen in the past 3 months and every one has said something different... From "oh don't even worry about it, they clear up on their own" to.. "Generally everything is fine but they can cause growth restriction" to... "You are at higher risk of premature delivery"... I think it all depends on what cases the doc/sonographer happens to have been exposed to in their career and also how cautious or flippant the doctor is towards their patient.

I for one was soaking a pad and bleeding all over the floor like a tap and the hospital were still happy for me to go home once they saw baby was ok.


----------



## eyemom

Dang. I don't really think they're flippant and don't care (in my case). I saw my lab reports from my ER visit and they checked all my blood clotting and everything to make sure I was okay too. And my obgyn came soooo highly recommended, he's supposed to be one of the best in town. He is smart and friendly and stays calm in stressful situations. I think it's probably a matter of 1) they probably really do believe it will be fine (the analogy they used for me is that it would heal like a bruise), 2) they don't want to make a deal of it so then, in turn, I won't make a deal of it (but oh hey I am going to anyway b/c there's blood coming out of my vagina). And 3) all the scans in the world won't change the outcome, so why the expense (because it may keep me sane-r).


----------



## Ferreroroche

eyemom said:


> Dang. I don't really think they're flippant and don't care (in my case). I saw my lab reports from my ER visit and they checked all my blood clotting and everything to make sure I was okay too. And my obgyn came soooo highly recommended, he's supposed to be one of the best in town. He is smart and friendly and stays calm in stressful situations. I think it's probably a matter of 1) they probably really do believe it will be fine (the analogy they used for me is that it would heal like a bruise), 2) they don't want to make a deal of it so then, in turn, I won't make a deal of it (but oh hey I am going to anyway b/c there's blood coming out of my vagina). And 3) all the scans in the world won't change the outcome, so why the expense (because it may keep me sane-r).

Sounds like you have a very competent doctor there. As you say, hopefully if you tell him what you need to rest your mind they will do it.

Here in the uk they aren't terribly helpful or proactive because it is a "free" service. I managed to get one extra scan because I kicked up a fuss, but all others I have gone private for because I needed extra reassurance.

I know nothing will change the outcome, but knowing if it is growing, shrinking, active, inactive, affecting placenta or not affecting placenta etc helps me prepare my mind for another few weeks. 

Wishing us all good luck vibes for a great outcome.


----------



## Sharbear86

Sorry you girls all seem to be having rough at the moment. :( i know your pain though, my doctor was like "so i will give you this, this, this, organize a scan for 12 weeks, and will fax your referral to the hospital... oh and you have an sch" i was like "what does that mean?" "Just have to wait and see."

I didnt even know what it was until i got home, and looked it up... at which point i paniced. 

Anyhoo, only 1 and a half weeks left to wait now, and im dreading it. Horrible memories of last November keep popping into my head, so i try not to get too excited, but every time i think of the ultrasound, i feel sick. 

And speaking of sick, ive woken up this morning with a horrible cough, a headache, and a blocked nose. Just what i dang need. Still no bleeding though! Im so frustrated all the time.

Omg, so sorry for the rant guys. Ugh... hope everyone starts feeling better soon!


----------



## mara16jade

Hi Sharbear86! Don't worry about ranting. :hugs:

SCHs are horrible beasts, and no matter how long ago yours stopped bleeding/spotting, I think there's always fear it'll turn up again. I stopped bleeding at 14/15 weeks, and to this DAY I still hesitate a little when I pull down my pants to go to the bathroom. I think this experience will affect future pregnancies (with me having anxiety). But ..... what can ya do. :shrug: :(

Hope your scan goes well. Fx


----------



## Ferreroroche

mara16jade said:


> Hi Sharbear86! Don't worry about ranting. :hugs:
> 
> SCHs are horrible beasts, and no matter how long ago yours stopped bleeding/spotting, I think there's always fear it'll turn up again. I stopped bleeding at 14/15 weeks, and to this DAY I still hesitate a little when I pull down my pants to go to the bathroom. I think this experience will affect future pregnancies (with me having anxiety). But ..... what can ya do. :shrug: :(
> 
> Hope your scan goes well. Fx

26 weeks tomorrow Mara! Exciting!


----------



## mara16jade

Yes I am! And I'm now in double digits too!!! :happydance:


----------



## Yo_Yo

So something's showing up in my blood clotting test results. The receptionist isn't allowed to give the results, I have to speak to a doctor tomorrow. :-(

Going to see if the midwife can give me the results today at my appointment, as I can't take anymore anguish :-(

Of course being so stressed, I'm thinking it's something terrfying right now. :dohh:


----------



## Ferreroroche

Yo_Yo said:


> So something's showing up in my blood clotting test results. The receptionist isn't allowed to give the results, I have to speak to a doctor tomorrow. :-(
> 
> Going to see if the midwife can give me the results today at my appointment, as I can't take anymore anguish :-(
> 
> Of course being so stressed, I'm thinking it's something terrfying right now. :dohh:

Let us know how you get on.


----------



## Yo_Yo

Thanks I will. If this pregnancy doesn't give me grey hairs, I don't know what will!


----------



## Yo_Yo

Midwife said she's not a doctor, but all clotting blood tests looked ok, but to call doctor and check why they want to talk about them. That's a relief no nasties showed up, but confused why they want to talk to me. I think one was slightly on the low side, maybe that's why. 

One of the midwives there had a hematoma with one of her kids, and all turned out fine. Nice to hear a positive story on it.


----------



## mara16jade

That's great news. Hopefully the doctor just wants to be thorough and go over the results. Fx!!


----------



## eyemom

Glad your midwife wasn't alarmed. :hugs:


----------



## Yo_Yo

Thanks :) I'm finding taking it easy hard as you have more time to stress. I love being active.

Happy 26 weeks Mara!


----------



## Ferreroroche

Yo_Yo said:


> Thanks :) I'm finding taking it easy hard as you have more time to stress. I love being active.
> 
> Happy 26 weeks Mara!

Me too, I want t get up and get out now that I have stopped bleeding, but every time i attempt to I end up back home on the sofa within 20 minutes because I am in pain.

My hubby is going to take me to ikea at the weekend to buy the last few nursery pieces and he's going to push me around in a wheelchair so I don't conk out half way round!


----------



## mara16jade

Thanks Yo-yo. Sort of got bad news yesterday that's putting a damper on my 26 week happy dance I'd normally do. I failed my 1 hour glucose test and have to go for the 3 hour to see if I have gestational diabetes. :cry: I'm sooooo, soooo, sooooo disappointed. I have just over a week to get my blood sugar in check, and change my eating habits for good. I don't want to put a bandaid on this, but I also don't want GD. So hopefully over the next week I can figure out how I'm supposed to eat. 

I barely failed too!! I scored a 138.


----------



## Yo_Yo

mara16jade said:


> Thanks Yo-yo. Sort of got bad news yesterday that's putting a damper on my 26 week happy dance I'd normally do. I failed my 1 hour glucose test and have to go for the 3 hour to see if I have gestational diabetes. :cry: I'm sooooo, soooo, sooooo disappointed. I have just over a week to get my blood sugar in check, and change my eating habits for good. I don't want to put a bandaid on this, but I also don't want GD. So hopefully over the next week I can figure out how I'm supposed to eat.
> 
> I barely failed too!! I scored a 138.

Awww honey :hugs: I'm sure you can turn it around this week. When's your 3 hour test? Do they give you diet advice to help? 
Sending you good luck :flower:


----------



## XFliss18X

I posted s new thread on this and a lovely lady directed me to this group...
So briefly.. This is my 3rd pregnancy- my first 2 pregnancies were successful resulting in 2 beautiful babies now 4 and 2 yrs. I found out I was pregnant in February and was sent for an early scan at 6 weeks due to spotting & cramping. The U/s revealed baby was fine but I had a bleed in my uterus below baby and was told to rest and at next scan it had healed. Then again at 9 weeks I was bleeding scan said I had another bleed same place but baby was developing as normal, then a scan 2 weeks later confirmed it had settled and gone again. I am now around 13 weeks and have bleeding again and aches in my sides, I am booked in for yet another U/S today and this time i'm worried sick.. What am I doing wrong? Why does this keep happening and what are the long term effects for me and most important my baby? 
Thanks in advance xxx


----------



## Ferreroroche

XFliss18X said:


> I posted s new thread on this and a lovely lady directed me to this group...
> So briefly.. This is my 3rd pregnancy- my first 2 pregnancies were successful resulting in 2 beautiful babies now 4 and 2 yrs. I found out I was pregnant in February and was sent for an early scan at 6 weeks due to spotting & cramping. The U/s revealed baby was fine but I had a bleed in my uterus below baby and was told to rest and at next scan it had healed. Then again at 9 weeks I was bleeding scan said I had another bleed same place but baby was developing as normal, then a scan 2 weeks later confirmed it had settled and gone again. I am now around 13 weeks and have bleeding again and aches in my sides, I am booked in for yet another U/S today and this time i'm worried sick.. What am I doing wrong? Why does this keep happening and what are the long term effects for me and most important my baby?
> 
> Thanks in advance xxx

Hi Fliss, sorry you have to join this group.

If you do have an sch, I would personally suspect that your three bleeds are probably the result of the same "tear". SCH's dont typically "go" within a couple of weeks,they can take a few months. Although perhaps it appears healed because you are bleeding out all the blood each time, so there is no clot or blood pool visible in the uterus at the next scan, but the bruise or tear causing the bleed is still healing.

As you'll see if you read back on this thread, generally sch's do eventually resolve and baby outcomes are good, it just drives you nuts while you wait for it to heal.

Can I ask are you still bleeding red or is it brown now?


----------



## Yo_Yo

XFliss18X said:


> I posted s new thread on this and a lovely lady directed me to this group...
> So briefly.. This is my 3rd pregnancy- my first 2 pregnancies were successful resulting in 2 beautiful babies now 4 and 2 yrs. I found out I was pregnant in February and was sent for an early scan at 6 weeks due to spotting & cramping. The U/s revealed baby was fine but I had a bleed in my uterus below baby and was told to rest and at next scan it had healed. Then again at 9 weeks I was bleeding scan said I had another bleed same place but baby was developing as normal, then a scan 2 weeks later confirmed it had settled and gone again. I am now around 13 weeks and have bleeding again and aches in my sides, I am booked in for yet another U/S today and this time i'm worried sick.. What am I doing wrong? Why does this keep happening and what are the long term effects for me and most important my baby?
> Thanks in advance xxx

Welcome to the group lovely :flower: 

Just wanted to say good luck for your scan. Most people are fine with an sch-the positive stories far outweigh the bad. :hugs:


----------



## Yo_Yo

Got my bloods back from the doctor-no clotting issues detected :)
The reason they wanted to talk was my white blood cell count is up a little, but I've been googling and pregnancy can cause that. 

:) 

Hope everyone's ok today-glad it's Friday


----------



## SisterRose

Got my scan on Monday, this will be my second scan since 5 weeks. Very excited to see if the SCH has gone! Really hoping that it has.


----------



## Yo_Yo

SisterRose said:


> Got my scan on Monday, this will be my second scan since 5 weeks. Very excited to see if the SCH has gone! Really hoping that it has.

Good luck! :flower: I have my fingers crossed for you :)


----------



## Ferreroroche

SisterRose said:


> Got my scan on Monday, this will be my second scan since 5 weeks. Very excited to see if the SCH has gone! Really hoping that it has.

Good luck!


----------



## Yo_Yo

Had my gender scan. Sonographer was great-she checked baby over, and was baffled by the claims of low placenta and a placental cyst. Clot is measuring 4.5cm and is clotting up :)
It looks a little smaller, but I'm still taking each day as it comes.

Baby now measuring 16+2 so a little ahead. Definitely a baby boy :happydance:


----------



## mara16jade

Yay for an AWESOME scan!!! :yipee: :yipee: Great news all around, and welcome to team blue! :)


----------



## Yo_Yo

Thanks Mara :)

How are you doing?


----------



## mara16jade

I'm doing good. Still trying to figure out this whole "eating clean" thing. 

Do you know how hard it is to eat without any fruits or breads? :dohh: Since I need to get my glucose level under control, I have to eat super clean to level it all out. If I pass my 3 hour GTT, then I can start to eat more like a normal person, but I'll still need to make some changes. Since it seems that I'm possibly more sensitive to sweets, I'll just need to really keep an eye on my carbs after I pass (if I pass). But for now, OMG.... even whole wheat and grains can prevent my body for purging out the glucose. Ugh.

I'm looking up recipes and finding what seems tasty and reasonable to make over the next week. lol


----------



## Ferreroroche

Yo_Yo said:


> Had my gender scan. Sonographer was great-she checked baby over, and was baffled by the claims of low placenta and a placental cyst. Clot is measuring 4.5cm and is clotting up :)
> It looks a little smaller, but I'm still taking each day as it comes.
> 
> Baby now measuring 16+2 so a little ahead. Definitely a baby boy :happydance:

Yay! Nothing like a good private scan to make you feel better. Baby boy just like me! Woohoo!

Glad it is a clotting, good news, just gotta keep it that way.


----------



## eyemom

Yay, you needed a good news day! So glad it went great, congrats on your BOY! :D


----------



## XFliss18X

Ferreroroche said:


> XFliss18X said:
> 
> 
> I posted s new thread on this and a lovely lady directed me to this group...
> So briefly.. This is my 3rd pregnancy- my first 2 pregnancies were successful resulting in 2 beautiful babies now 4 and 2 yrs. I found out I was pregnant in February and was sent for an early scan at 6 weeks due to spotting & cramping. The U/s revealed baby was fine but I had a bleed in my uterus below baby and was told to rest and at next scan it had healed. Then again at 9 weeks I was bleeding scan said I had another bleed same place but baby was developing as normal, then a scan 2 weeks later confirmed it had settled and gone again. I am now around 13 weeks and have bleeding again and aches in my sides, I am booked in for yet another U/S today and this time i'm worried sick.. What am I doing wrong? Why does this keep happening and what are the long term effects for me and most important my baby?
> 
> Thanks in advance xxx
> 
> Hi Fliss, sorry you have to join this group.
> 
> If you do have an sch, I would personally suspect that your three bleeds are probably the result of the same "tear". SCH's dont typically "go" within a couple of weeks,they can take a few months. Although perhaps it appears healed because you are bleeding out all the blood each time, so there is no clot or blood pool visible in the uterus at the next scan, but the bruise or tear causing the bleed is still healing.
> 
> As you'll see if you read back on this thread, generally sch's do eventually resolve and baby outcomes are good, it just drives you nuts while you wait for it to heal.
> 
> Can I ask are you still bleeding red or is it brown now?Click to expand...

Hiya

Thanks for the reply. Yes they did tell me in the begginning it was a sch but apparently the scan was showing nothing this time which is really good I guess but just leaves me in the dark as to why I have been bleeding on this occassion. Anyway baby was bouncing around so active so was really happy and I'm 13 weeks. I have a dating scan which should have been my first scan lol next Wednesday so hopefully all will show ok then too. She just said relax and don't overstrain but I have 2 children who are 4 and 2 so it's not always easy to rest. 
On all other occasions I was bleeding brown blood, but on this time I was bleeding red blood which scared the hell out of me.

Xx


----------



## XFliss18X

Yo_Yo said:


> Had my gender scan. Sonographer was great-she checked baby over, and was baffled by the claims of low placenta and a placental cyst. Clot is measuring 4.5cm and is clotting up :)
> It looks a little smaller, but I'm still taking each day as it comes.
> 
> Baby now measuring 16+2 so a little ahead. Definitely a baby boy :happydance:

Wow a baby boy, congratulations to you, that's great news. 
I hope you feel better soon.

I am considering a private scan for gender as I have one of each already and I'm more excited now to know what this one could be. I don't think I can wait until 20 weeks lol.

Xxx


----------



## Yo_Yo

mara16jade said:


> I'm doing good. Still trying to figure out this whole "eating clean" thing.
> 
> Do you know how hard it is to eat without any fruits or breads? :dohh: Since I need to get my glucose level under control, I have to eat super clean to level it all out. If I pass my 3 hour GTT, then I can start to eat more like a normal person, but I'll still need to make some changes. Since it seems that I'm possibly more sensitive to sweets, I'll just need to really keep an eye on my carbs after I pass (if I pass). But for now, OMG.... even whole wheat and grains can prevent my body for purging out the glucose. Ugh.
> 
> I'm looking up recipes and finding what seems tasty and reasonable to make over the next week. lol

I can imagine it's hard, but it'll be all worth it when you pass your 3 hour test, which I'm sure you will lovely :flower:


----------



## Yo_Yo

XFliss18X said:


> Yo_Yo said:
> 
> 
> Had my gender scan. Sonographer was great-she checked baby over, and was baffled by the claims of low placenta and a placental cyst. Clot is measuring 4.5cm and is clotting up :)
> It looks a little smaller, but I'm still taking each day as it comes.
> 
> Baby now measuring 16+2 so a little ahead. Definitely a baby boy :happydance:
> 
> Wow a baby boy, congratulations to you, that's great news.
> I hope you feel better soon.
> 
> I am considering a private scan for gender as I have one of each already and I'm more excited now to know what this one could be. I don't think I can wait until 20 weeks lol.
> 
> XxxClick to expand...

If recommend having a private scan honey-they are great! I couldn't wait to know-so impatient :haha:
Aww. Nice you have one of each, bet they are excited :)


----------



## Yo_Yo

Anyone bought anything for the baby yet?

I allowed myself to have a little look at clothes online last night, then promptly told myself off...having sch has made me feel so on edge about he pregnancy, I've not bought a thing, and don't plan to for a while yet. But even looking feels like I shouldn't.

Anyone else feel like this or has sch caused you to feel nervous about buying? Or have you just gone ahead as you would have done with buying?


----------



## mara16jade

I had bought a few things, but didn't feel right so I stopped. As soon as pelvic rest was lifted, I went a little bat-shit crazy with buying mostly clothing. :blush: lol I've bought quite a bit of stuff now.


----------



## Frizzabelle

Yo_Yo said:


> Anyone bought anything for the baby yet?
> 
> I allowed myself to have a little look at clothes online last night, then promptly told myself off...having sch has made me feel so on edge about he pregnancy, I've not bought a thing, and don't plan to for a while yet. But even looking feels like I shouldn't.
> 
> Anyone else feel like this or has sch caused you to feel nervous about buying? Or have you just gone ahead as you would have done with buying?

I didn't buy anything for ages for this baby, too nervous about something going wrong but eventually at about 20 weeks we bought his first outfit and now at 31 weeks I've just finished buying all his bits and bobs! Can relax abit now although I've only half packed my hospital bag lol.
Congrats on having a boy yoyo! x


----------



## XFliss18X

Awww I keep browsing and then I also tell myself off but I think it's too early still for me. I think once i get to 20 weeks I will though- as soon as we know what we are having.
Yes my oldest is more excited but keeps saying it's a boy so I hope it is otherwise he's going to be disappointed :( bless him.
I really don't mind this time though - I have been so blessed having 1 of each, just want this one to be on as I know exactly what you mean. Having had this bleed since 6 weeks- it has really shook me up and totally took the excitement away.
I think yesterday was the first time I felt that excitement bk again.
Xx


----------



## eyemom

I haven't shopped at this stage mostly because I don't know boy or girl. All the general type stuff we already have because of DD. Once we know the sex, I'm sure I'll go a little nuts. :-/


----------



## Ferreroroche

Lol Mara.... Bat-shit crazy, I've felt that way a few times.

I was same, could barely even look at baby stuff until about 20 weeks so stuck mainly to maternity clothes... My mum bought most. Of it for me by I bought a maternity dress off ASOS and a maternity bra from mothercare. Figured I needed it right now no matter what happened I the future.

When I hit 20 weeks I threw caution to the wind one day because my sch hadn't bled for 4 weeks, and at the anomaly scan the sch was virtually same but baby on track.

Since I have been on bedrest for weeks, my mum took me to a nearby shopping centre and I went a little nuts in Next because they had introduced their new season. I figured I could buy a few baby clothes and sell them on eBay if it all went wrong.

But I waited to 24 weeks before buying anything big. Now I have been to ikea with my husband who pushed me round I a wheelchair and we bought the chest of drawers for the nursery, and I bought all the nursery decor in M&P's last weekend during a sale.

You are right, it. Has certainly put a dampener of buying stuff... Would have otherwise been out months ago after the 12 week scan, but I had to hold out for another 12 weeks before I could really feel comfortable buying anything substantial.

Even now, when I get baby stuff I feel a little anxious.


----------



## Ferreroroche

Ferreroroche said:


> Lol Mara.... Bat-shit crazy, I've felt that way a few times.
> 
> I was same, could barely even look at baby stuff until about 20 weeks so stuck mainly to maternity clothes... My mum bought most. Of it for me by I bought a maternity dress off ASOS and a maternity bra from mothercare. Figured I needed it right now no matter what happened I the future.
> 
> When I hit 20 weeks I threw caution to the wind one day because my sch hadn't bled for 4 weeks, and at the anomaly scan the sch was virtually same but baby on track.
> 
> Since I have been on bedrest for weeks, my mum took me to a nearby shopping centre and I went a little nuts in Next because they had introduced their new season. I figured I could buy a few baby clothes and sell them on eBay if it all went wrong.
> 
> But I waited to 24 weeks before buying anything big. Now I have been to ikea with my husband who pushed me round I a wheelchair and we bought the chest of drawers for the nursery, and I bought all the nursery decor in M&P's last weekend during a sale.
> 
> You are right, it. Has certainly put a dampener of buying stuff... Would have otherwise been out months ago after the 12 week scan, but I had to hold out for another 12 weeks before I could really feel comfortable buying anything substantial.
> 
> Even now, when I get baby stuff I feel a little anxious.

Apologies for shocking typos and erroneous full stops. My iPad is a nightmare!


----------



## Yo_Yo

Decided to try and get around the house more yesterday and be more mobile. Went into the kitchen and was reaching up to get something to eat out if the cupboard, and a tin of beans fell and landed on my bump! :-( seriously ?! What are the chances of that happening! To top it off, I went dizzy!
I started brown bleeding heavy afterwards, so now worrying I've made it worse again. 
Thankfully my mother and sister are staying a week to help with the kids and house. 

Anyone else got help?


----------



## mara16jade

Well, brown is old, but it's never nice to see. :( :hugs:

It's just DH and I at home, so cleaning is definitely becoming a task.


----------



## Ferreroroche

Yo_Yo said:


> Decided to try and get around the house more yesterday and be more mobile. Went into the kitchen and was reaching up to get something to eat out if the cupboard, and a tin of beans fell and landed on my bump! :-( seriously ?! What are the chances of that happening! To top it off, I went dizzy!
> I started brown bleeding heavy afterwards, so now worrying I've made it worse again.
> Thankfully my mother and sister are staying a week to help with the kids and house.
> 
> Anyone else got help?

I did have help the first two weeks, but eventually everyone had to go back to work.

Now I am on my own during working hours, but my hubby leaves me food that is preprepared so I just have to shove it in the oven of microwave, my family organise pick up of my son from childminders in the evening until my hubby is back from work, so I still get some assistance, but spend most of the day alone.


----------



## eyemom

So I was already on edge as bleeding resumed last night and this morning. And then I got rear-ended on my way home from church today. Totally freaking out.


----------



## Ferreroroche

eyemom said:


> So I was already on edge as bleeding resumed last night and this morning. And then I got rear-ended on my way home from church today. Totally freaking out.

Gosh, you must be stressed. How far along are you now? I'm sure bubs has plenty of room and fluid protecting it right now. Just rest up and get checked if you need reassurance.


----------



## Yo_Yo

eyemom said:


> So I was already on edge as bleeding resumed last night and this morning. And then I got rear-ended on my way home from church today. Totally freaking out.

:hugs: oh honey, put your feet up , and try to stay calm. What colour is the bleed?
Hope it stops soon, it's a worry I know, but I'm sure your sch is working on healing up :flower:


----------



## eyemom

Yo_Yo said:



> eyemom said:
> 
> 
> So I was already on edge as bleeding resumed last night and this morning. And then I got rear-ended on my way home from church today. Totally freaking out.
> 
> :hugs: oh honey, put your feet up , and try to stay calm. What colour is the bleed?
> Hope it stops soon, it's a worry I know, but I'm sure your sch is working on healing up :flower:Click to expand...

Bleeding actually stopped before the accident and hasn't started back up since then. But I started having some cramping so I went to the ER. Baby checked out perfect, and they were happy with how my SCH looked compared to last weekend. Relieved.


----------



## Yo_Yo

eyemom said:


> Yo_Yo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eyemom said:
> 
> 
> So I was already on edge as bleeding resumed last night and this morning. And then I got rear-ended on my way home from church today. Totally freaking out.
> 
> :hugs: oh honey, put your feet up , and try to stay calm. What colour is the bleed?
> Hope it stops soon, it's a worry I know, but I'm sure your sch is working on healing up :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Bleeding actually stopped before the accident and hasn't started back up since then. But I started having some cramping so I went to the ER. Baby checked out perfect, and they were happy with how my SCH looked compared to last weekend. Relieved.Click to expand...

So glad baby is doing well :) and that's great they are happy with how the sch is looking! Glad you got checked out/better than worrying.
Ps-happy 10 weeks today!


----------



## shinona

How scary eyemom but glad everything is ok.

xx


----------



## Yo_Yo

My bleeding has got heavier and slightly more red-brown anyone have this happen too? As in the bleed go from older to slightly newer looking blood? 

My nerves are shot at :-(


----------



## mara16jade

Yo-yo, have you done anything different? More walking, shopping, exercise, got scared....?

When I had my bleeds between spotting, they'd be red. Like red-red. As if I had cut my leg open and it was fresh, bright blood and mixed in with teeny tiny clots. 

There were days my spotting would be red-brown or pink-brown and then taper back down to brown cm/smudge. :hugs:


----------



## Yo_Yo

mara16jade said:


> Yo-yo, have you done anything different? More walking, shopping, exercise, got scared....?
> 
> When I had my bleeds between spotting, they'd be red. Like red-red. As if I had cut my leg open and it was fresh, bright blood and mixed in with teeny tiny clots.
> 
> There were days my spotting would be red-brown or pink-brown and then taper back down to brown cm/smudge. :hugs:

Not really. I'm resting as I have help this week with the kids as family are here.
Maybe baby is kicking it? I saw him kicking the clot on the scan-that's all I can put it down to. :shrug:

I had bad cramps today too. I really don't get how I can bleed quite heavy old blood for weeks? I'm thinking maybe it keeps being refilled with new blood that eventually works it's way out? Like it's not quite healed, and still bleeding a bit? 

:-(


----------



## mara16jade

Well, even though my doctors told me that at 8 weeks the SCH was "gone" I continued to spot and have bleeds until about week 14. I'm not exaggerating when I say I was spotting or bleeding for 99% of 1st tri. I unfortunately just got used to it. :dohh: They told me that it must still be active, but the blood didn't "pool", and would just come out as old blood. And when I did get a bleed, it was probably from the tear that was trying to heal, re-opening. 

I'd say what you're going through is normal. :( I'm sorry. I hope it clears up soon. :hugs: Mine just vanished one day and I never spotted or bled again. It was like I woke up one day, and it had decided to just heal. :shrug: No tapering off or anything really.


----------



## Yo_Yo

Thanks mara, don't know what I'd do without this group right now :flower:


----------



## Ferreroroche

Yo_Yo said:


> My bleeding has got heavier and slightly more red-brown anyone have this happen too? As in the bleed go from older to slightly newer looking blood?
> 
> My nerves are shot at :-(

I had this during my 5 week bleeding spell. I would have brown spotting for days sometimes getting quite light in volume and colour, and then suddenly I would get some red-brown heavier bleeding. It would freak me out, but eventually I figured it must be that the tear was still bleeding a little but much slower than the initial hemorrhage so it was taking longer to work its way out.

I think you are still in the normal range of the "healing" phase. They do seem to take a while and perhaps a few attempts to totally stop.

I would say in my case, the spotting and bleeding eventually stopped for like a day, then would resume, then would gradually stop for two days then resume, then for several days until it just never came back. So hang in there. As long as there is no massive gush you should be ok.


----------



## shinona

*Hugs* Yo-yo, what a worry. Hope the more experienced voices have put your mind at rest a little xx


----------



## Yo_Yo

Thanks everyone :hugs:

Hope everyone else is doing well. :flower:


----------



## shinona

Can I have a bit of a moan please? I'm just feeling so worried about this pregnancy just now. I have had only a tiny amount of bleeding since my scare a couple of weeks ago - once with a tiny amount of red when I wiped in the middle of the night then nothing the next day and a couple of tiny bits of brown yesterday and today. But I just can't get it into my head that this can be happening and the baby is going to be ok and will grow properly. It doesn't seem right, does it? I have my scan in 2 weeks so we'll see what's going on then. I just live in fear of going to the loo and of something terrible happening. I had a mc before, very early on, and I just don't know how I'd cope.

sorry to be so gloomy but I feel rotten and blue xx


----------



## Yo_Yo

shinona said:


> Can I have a bit of a moan please? I'm just feeling so worried about this pregnancy just now. I have had only a tiny amount of bleeding since my scare a couple of weeks ago - once with a tiny amount of red when I wiped in the middle of the night then nothing the next day and a couple of tiny bits of brown yesterday and today. But I just can't get it into my head that this can be happening and the baby is going to be ok and will grow properly. It doesn't seem right, does it? I have my scan in 2 weeks so we'll see what's going on then. I just live in fear of going to the loo and of something terrible happening. I had a mc before, very early on, and I just don't know how I'd cope.
> 
> sorry to be so gloomy but I feel rotten and blue xx

Hey lovely-you can be as gloomy as you need to be. This sch is scary at times, and we are all in this boat together :hugs:

It sounds to me the bleeding turning from red before to brown, is your sch trying to resolve. That's a good thing. It's clearing it out hopefully. 

Whenever you bleed, put yourself on the sofa or in bed with loads of water honey. 

Nothing prepares you for a bleed, even if you know it's sch, but remember most people's resolve by week 20, some sooner too. :flower:


----------



## Ferreroroche

shinona said:


> Can I have a bit of a moan please? I'm just feeling so worried about this pregnancy just now. I have had only a tiny amount of bleeding since my scare a couple of weeks ago - once with a tiny amount of red when I wiped in the middle of the night then nothing the next day and a couple of tiny bits of brown yesterday and today. But I just can't get it into my head that this can be happening and the baby is going to be ok and will grow properly. It doesn't seem right, does it? I have my scan in 2 weeks so we'll see what's going on then. I just live in fear of going to the loo and of something terrible happening. I had a mc before, very early on, and I just don't know how I'd cope.
> 
> sorry to be so gloomy but I feel rotten and blue xx

Just hang tight Shinona. Have they diagnosed you with an sch from a previous scan... So you know the bleeding is that?

If at any point your anxiety is getting to much, try to get a reassurance scan.

I know that the spotting can be so draining, and it seems illogical that hinges could still be ok, but I bled for 5 weeks and am still going at 25 weeks.

Just pray and hope!


----------



## Ferreroroche

How are we all today?

Hmommy - I saw on another thread you are past 24 weeks now with your twins! Congrats. How are you feeling?

YoYo - how is your bleeding now?

I'm starting to feel the strain already. Can't believe I'm only 25 weeks, I'm exhausted, bunged up, sneezing, struggling to breathe and dizzy.

I'm wondering whether some is hayfever, but can't even imagine how ruined I'll be if I make it to full term.

The little man is very active all the time and for the first time, woke me up in the middle of the night last night kicking me really hard. Sometimes he kicks so hard it makes me scream out loud!

Hope you are all well.


----------



## Yo_Yo

Ferreroroche said:


> How are we all today?
> 
> Hmommy - I saw on another thread you are past 24 weeks now with your twins! Congrats. How are you feeling?
> 
> YoYo - how is your bleeding now?
> 
> I'm starting to feel the strain already. Can't believe I'm only 25 weeks, I'm exhausted, bunged up, sneezing, struggling to breathe and dizzy.
> 
> I'm wondering whether some is hayfever, but can't even imagine how ruined I'll be if I make it to full term.
> 
> The little man is very active all the time and for the first time, woke me up in the middle of the night last night kicking me really hard. Sometimes he kicks so hard it makes me scream out loud!
> 
> Hope you are all well.

Hi,

Glad your lo is kicking you hard-in a nice way obviously! :haha: sign of a strong little baby in there. Every week your a week nearer. After 24 weeks it seemed to fly by for me last time-hope it does for you. 
Have you bought all you need for him yet? I've seen some gorgeous baby clothes online for boys :)

I'm doing ok-had a day with just brown discharge yesterday for the first time in a month-was beginning to think it had stopped, but the brown bleeding cane back this morning! I've come to expect it, so am bit more relaxed now anyway.


----------



## Ferreroroche

Yo_Yo said:


> Ferreroroche said:
> 
> 
> How are we all today?
> 
> Hmommy - I saw on another thread you are past 24 weeks now with your twins! Congrats. How are you feeling?
> 
> YoYo - how is your bleeding now?
> 
> I'm starting to feel the strain already. Can't believe I'm only 25 weeks, I'm exhausted, bunged up, sneezing, struggling to breathe and dizzy.
> 
> I'm wondering whether some is hayfever, but can't even imagine how ruined I'll be if I make it to full term.
> 
> The little man is very active all the time and for the first time, woke me up in the middle of the night last night kicking me really hard. Sometimes he kicks so hard it makes me scream out loud!
> 
> Hope you are all well.
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Glad your lo is kicking you hard-in a nice way obviously! :haha: sign of a strong little baby in there. Every week your a week nearer. After 24 weeks it seemed to fly by for me last time-hope it does for you.
> Have you bought all you need for him yet? I've seen some gorgeous baby clothes online for boys :)
> 
> I'm doing ok-had a day with just brown discharge yesterday for the first time in a month-was beginning to think it had stopped, but the brown bleeding cane back this morning! I've come to expect it, so am bit more relaxed now anyway.Click to expand...

That's good that you are starting to relax abit. Is so stressful in the beginning. As long as it is just brown you should hopefully be just fine.

I haven't got much for little man, is hard not being able to walk round the shops, kind of restricts what I can get. I cannot test a pram online!

But my man has hired a wheelchair this weekend so we can get out and not worry about how long I can walk before I am in pain.

So far I have nearly all nursery stuff, just need my mum to book a date to paint and wall paper before we put the furniture in. My friend is making the curtains if I buy the material from ikea. I have ordered a new bed for my son so we can put his cot bed in the nursery for baby. I have bought some newborn and 0-3 baby clothes for the early weeks and have sorted through my son's stuff to see what can be re-used.

Next task will be pram and car seat I think!

Other than that I have mostly been buying more maternity clothes from ASOS. Now I'm getting big and the weather is getting hot I need so floaty stuff so I am comfortable!


----------



## Yo_Yo

It is hard not being able to go shopping-but you've enough time yet, so it's not a worry :flower:
What a fab idea to hire a wheelchair-will be nice for you to get out. Enjoy it :) hope the weathers nice-really sunny here today, I'm going mad lol

Asos do some lovely things, must look on there as I tend to forget they do maternity wear. 
The pram is the best most fun thing to buy-any ideas of ones you like? I like the peach 3 and uppababy vista, but like you say you need to see them before you chose!


----------



## Ferreroroche

Yo_Yo said:


> It is hard not being able to go shopping-but you've enough time yet, so it's not a worry :flower:
> What a fab idea to hire a wheelchair-will be nice for you to get out. Enjoy it :) hope the weathers nice-really sunny here today, I'm going mad lol
> 
> Asos do some lovely things, must look on there as I tend to forget they do maternity wear.
> The pram is the best most fun thing to buy-any ideas of ones you like? I like the peach 3 and uppababy vista, but like you say you need to see them before you chose!

No not a clue! I know the bugaboo gets good reviews but costs a fortune. I just want something that's goes up really easy, and preferably takes a car seat without needing adapters. I think I will have to go to mothercare and look at them all.


----------



## Yo_Yo

Well have fun looking! Bugaboo are grea for customer service. I had the bee+ with dd2, but found it hard to unfold. But fab to push as sturdy and good quality.
You'll find one that ticks the boxes I'm sure :)


----------



## Ferreroroche

Hi ladies, first day of the Easter bank holiday here and got off to a ropey start.

Woken up at 2.30am by the baby kicking me, then at 5.30am by my other son. Have had terrible lower back ache and pain in my hips and pelvis all morning.

Attempted a trip round ikea in the wheelchair my hubby rented me but felt dreadful. Sick and in pain.

I hope it's a 6 month growth spurt because for a while I got worried. The bubs also seemed to be struggling to move. Just small little hand and arms movements which seemed tough.

Managed to grab a nap at home for an hour which has helped. Lay down and drank some lemonade which instigated 10 minutes of vigorous kicking up the top of my belly, so hoping the rest of the day will be a little better.


----------



## mara16jade

Aww, hope you feel better. :hugs: The aches and pains make it hard to sleep, walk, relax, etc. :( 
Not much longer to go though... :flower:


----------



## Ferreroroche

mara16jade said:


> Aww, hope you feel better. :hugs: The aches and pains make it hard to sleep, walk, relax, etc. :(
> Not much longer to go though... :flower:

Thanks Mara. 27 weeks for you.. How exciting.


----------



## Yo_Yo

Ferreroroche said:


> Hi ladies, first day of the Easter bank holiday here and got off to a ropey start.
> 
> Woken up at 2.30am by the baby kicking me, then at 5.30am by my other son. Have had terrible lower back ache and pain in my hips and pelvis all morning.
> 
> Attempted a trip round ikea in the wheelchair my hubby rented me but felt dreadful. Sick and in pain.
> 
> I hope it's a 6 month growth spurt because for a while I got worried. The bubs also seemed to be struggling to move. Just small little hand and arms movements which seemed tough.
> 
> Managed to grab a nap at home for an hour which has helped. Lay down and drank some lemonade which instigated 10 minutes of vigorous kicking up the top of my belly, so hoping the rest of the day will be a little better.

Sorry to hear that :flower:
Do you have spd/pgp? Sounds similar to the pains in had with dd2, it was so painful. A bump belt did help, so might be worth looking at if it continues. 
Just rest up lovely :hugs:


----------



## Yo_Yo

Just noticed Mara-happy 27 weeks for yesterday! Times moving on for you ladies now! :flower:


----------



## Ferreroroche

Yo_Yo said:


> Just noticed Mara-happy 27 weeks for yesterday! Times moving on for you ladies now! :flower:

17 weeks for you YoYo tomorrow... Little bean is getting stronger.


----------



## Frizzabelle

Hope all you ladies are doing well! 

Ferrero I agree with yoyo, you should give a support belt a try, it's helped me. It doesn't take away all the pain but it does make short walks etc a bit easier. I just don't like wearing mine for too long. 

32 weeks over here today, feeling like I've been kicked in the lady parts! Lots of pressure from baby's head and quite painful Braxton hicks last night which I'm glad have disappeared now! Feeling bad for my two year old as our trips to the park are becoming shorter and shorter! x


----------



## mara16jade

For the first time today I felt some weird, pressure in my lady area. This was after lots of walking, so I hear it's normal. I have a support belt, but haven't used it yet. When I try it on though, I can tell it takes the pressure off my lower back. :thumbup:


----------



## Ferreroroche

Yes sorry forgot to reply to that. I did have a bump belt in my last pregnancy but I found it just shied the pain! I supported my back, but dug into my bump.

I wore a pair if elasticayed trousers yesterday which have quite a wide band a placed them under bump. They duid take pressure off the back but the digging in under my bump made me feel sick after 20 mins.

I said to my mum I need a belt that is like a big tubigrip! Ie doesn't dig in anywhere but kinda lifts everything up!

Am feeling a little better today after resting yesterday afternoon, but will bear it in mind.

Can't believe we are all marching along our pregnancies now.. Who'd have thought it a few months back when every day was so nerve wracking?

Frizzabelle.... You are so close now.

So glad to have this forum, some of the regular pregnancy forums I am on seem to have turned into grumpy know it alls who just keep arguing all the time. I'm glad to have some ladies who are supportive.


----------



## Ferreroroche

*shifted


----------



## Yo_Yo

Ferreroroche said:


> Yes sorry forgot to reply to that. I did have a bump belt in my last pregnancy but I found it just shied the pain! I supported my back, but dug into my bump.
> 
> I wore a pair if elasticayed trousers yesterday which have quite a wide band a placed them under bump. They duid take pressure off the back but the digging in under my bump made me feel sick after 20 mins.
> 
> I said to my mum I need a belt that is like a big tubigrip! Ie doesn't dig in anywhere but kinda lifts everything up!
> 
> Am feeling a little better today after resting yesterday afternoon, but will bear it in mind.
> 
> Can't believe we are all marching along our pregnancies now.. Who'd have thought it a few months back when every day was so nerve wracking?
> 
> Frizzabelle.... You are so close now.
> 
> So glad to have this forum, some of the regular pregnancy forums I am on seem to have turned into grumpy know it alls who just keep arguing all the time. I'm glad to have some ladies who are supportive.

Glad you feel better. 
Tubigrip is actually what the physiotherapist I got referred to recommended I get, but I got a standard bump support belt-wonder if its better? Might be worth buying it.

Happy 32 weeks frizzabelle! So near now :)


----------



## Ferreroroche

Woo hoo! I've made my double digits day!

Little man rather quiet yesterday though so keeping a close eye today to make sure he moves plenty.

Happy Easter all!


----------



## Yo_Yo

Oh wow! 99 days to go! :)
Yay! Eat some Easter eggs, that will get him moving! Ice cream especially worked at getting my last two to move

Happy Easter everyone


----------



## Frizzabelle

Happy Easter ladies! Last year I was dieting for my wedding so had no chocolate.....gunna make up for that this year! Lol x


----------



## mara16jade

Happy Easter! :flower:


----------



## XFliss18X

Happy Easter ladies- glad your all doing well. I am fairly new here but try to log on and catch up when I can on how your all doing.
I'm 14 weeks now due on October 16th.
My bleeding stopped since last scan last week and nothing showed on the scan anymore but since having lots of cramping- it's just strange because cramping wouldn't have bothered me in my other 2 pregnancies but due to having the sch I am totally paranoid about everything.

Xxxx


----------



## Ferreroroche

XFliss18X said:


> Happy Easter ladies- glad your all doing well. I am fairly new here but try to log on and catch up when I can on how your all doing.
> I'm 14 weeks now due on October 16th.
> My bleeding stopped since last scan last week and nothing showed on the scan anymore but since having lots of cramping- it's just strange because cramping wouldn't have bothered me in my other 2 pregnancies but due to having the sch I am totally paranoid about everything.
> 
> Xxxx

Funny, my cramping was worse on the days I wasn't bleeding. Maybe my uterus was trying hard to get rid of any last bits it could. I don't know.

These sch's are funny things.

Well done on reaching your second trimester... Hope things improve for you here on out.


----------



## Yo_Yo

XFliss18X said:


> Happy Easter ladies- glad your all doing well. I am fairly new here but try to log on and catch up when I can on how your all doing.
> I'm 14 weeks now due on October 16th.
> My bleeding stopped since last scan last week and nothing showed on the scan anymore but since having lots of cramping- it's just strange because cramping wouldn't have bothered me in my other 2 pregnancies but due to having the sch I am totally paranoid about everything.
> 
> Xxxx

Glad the bleeding stopped and nothing's showing on the scan :)
I cramp frequently too, it's hard to know if it's sch or normal pregnancy pains. They do seem common though, so I wouldn't worry-sounds things are going well for you :hugs:
Happy 14 weeks!


----------



## Yo_Yo

Feel fed up :-(
How's everyone else's other half reacted to you having sch/having to rest more?

I'm really upset, as my hubby thinks I should be up an about more-he's frustrated the sch is still there, and wants me to go for drives in the car, eat out with the kids, maybe go into town to the shops. Basically carry on as normal as much as I can.

I just don't feel ready yet, and he doesn't understand. 

I feel like all this responsibility on my shoulders to keep my baby alive. I absolutely cannot go through the trauma of a loss again (had a loss due to serious abnormality with the baby at 14 weeks 5 years ago) the bleeding has brought it all back to me :cry: it's something I've been barely able to talk about, and managed to shut out pretending it didn't happen and not deal with all this time until now. It hurt me so bad. I blamed myself despite the doctors telling me it was nothing I had done wrong. Now I can't get the flashbacks out of my head. :cry:

I know he doesn't understand, because the sonographer last said to me I can carry on as normal, and that's what he wants me to do as he sees no reason to link it to the loss. He means well, but I don't think he gets how worried I am to put a foot wrong. 
I ended up crying so much, and now I'm worried crying will cause bleeding. I need to get a grip. 
Sorry for moaning, I just don't feel he can relate to this going on inside me and I feel lonely. I also don't feel supported by the useless nhs on this either.


----------



## Ferreroroche

Yo_Yo said:


> Feel fed up :-(
> How's everyone else's other half reacted to you having sch/having to rest more?
> 
> I'm really upset, as my hubby thinks I should be up an about more-he's frustrated the sch is still there, and wants me to go for drives in the car, eat out with the kids, maybe go into town to the shops. Basically carry on as normal as much as I can.
> 
> I just don't feel ready yet, and he doesn't understand.
> 
> I feel like all this responsibility on my shoulders to keep my baby alive. I absolutely cannot go through the trauma of a loss again (had a loss due to serious abnormality with the baby at 14 weeks 5 years ago) the bleeding has brought it all back to me :cry: it's something I've been barely able to talk about, and managed to shut out pretending it didn't happen and not deal with all this time until now. It hurt me so bad. I blamed myself despite the doctors telling me it was nothing I had done wrong. Now I can't get the flashbacks out of my head. :cry:
> 
> I know he doesn't understand, because the sonographer last said to me I can carry on as normal, and that's what he wants me to do as he sees no reason to link it to the loss. He means well, but I don't think he gets how worried I am to put a foot wrong.
> I ended up crying so much, and now I'm worried crying will cause bleeding. I need to get a grip.
> Sorry for moaning, I just don't feel he can relate to this going on inside me and I feel lonely. I also don't feel supported by the useless nhs on this either.

Ah YoYo how tough.

I do understand a little of how you feel. I lost a baby last year, and therefore feel that I must do everything to prevent it again. It wasn't as far along as your bubba though.

I am very lucky that my hubby a) fully supports whatever action I feel I must take and b) agrees that the nhs are at best patchy in their treatment since we have both been through nhs and private clinics and know the real difference. If anything he is over cautious so wraps me up on the sofa to ensure he helps me recover.

But my SIL is quite the opposite. She thinks I am being a drama queen and that I should get off my lazy bum and get on with things. She tells me to exercise cos it'll be good for me (no she is not a doctor or an expert in sch's), despite the fact that most exercise I have had, no matter how limited, has led to pain etc.

Can you talk to your hubby and explain that a) the nhs are quite disparate in their approach to sch's and therefore, just because one sonographer thinks it is fine, does not mean that she is the authority on the subject. That there are studies (research and individual case studies) that show that resting does improve the outcome and b) that your previous loss is affecting you and you need his support to help you feel that you have given all you can to ensure the safety of your little one.

Also, where rest is prescribed, the advice is usually not to come of rest until you are at least 2 weeks clear of all spotting. 

Personally, I became aware of when I was both mentally and physically ready to move about more. I find that every week I feel a little more "normal", although, third trimester niggles are starting to take over!

Also, you could suggest that you at lead thang tight until your 20 week scan when you will see how much the sch has reduced.


----------



## Yo_Yo

Thanks. 

So sorry for your loss-it's a tough thing to go through :hugs:

I have talked to him, so hopefully he will understand. It's frustrating not to have him 100% on board with me laying down as much as I can, but I know my body and what is making me less crampy etc.

He is well meaning, and thinks it will do me good. But his bedside manner is awful, like I say to him I have cramps and all he days is 'oh right' I'd like him to show more empathy. :-(


----------



## Ferreroroche

Yo_Yo said:


> Thanks.
> 
> So sorry for your loss-it's a tough thing to go through :hugs:
> 
> I have talked to him, so hopefully he will understand. It's frustrating not to have him 100% on board with me laying down as much as I can, but I know my body and what is making me less crampy etc.
> 
> He is well meaning, and thinks it will do me good. But his bedside manner is awful, like I say to him I have cramps and all he days is 'oh right' I'd like him to show more empathy. :-(

Oh yes, men have very few words! My husband was the same for a while during ivf until I spoke to him and told him how I needed him to be to keep me sane.

Hope you get it sorted. Like you say, you know your body and what is helping.

Have just put a deposit down on a pram today. Exciting, but nerve wracking!


----------



## Yo_Yo

Oh lovely-what pram m did you decide on?


----------



## Ferreroroche

Yo_Yo said:


> Oh lovely-what pram m did you decide on?

Silver cross Wayfarer. Love it. Light weight and more compact than the Britax Affinity, goes up and down real easy, lovely carry cot, and £315 less than the bugaboo.

Have put a deposit down and asked for delivery end of June. Eek!


----------



## XFliss18X

Oh so sorry to hear that YoYo. I really think that as no one fully knows what causes sch and NHS say it's just one of those things, all we know is that resting helps...ah it's so frustrating that some people just don't understand it. I think you can only appreciate the situation if you are the woman going through it or like us you have or know someone who is going through it. I really wouldn't worry about anyone else in this scenario except you and your baby. My hubby can be brill at times then others he's abit like that too- like oh right cramps again and totally in supportive grrr. I know they don't get it fully but I do think they can be a little more sympathetic or atleast caring. 
I know that feeling like your scared to just do a little too much and start it all off again- it's terrifying, but just do whatever your body is ready to do and not what anyone else's thinks you should be doing.

Also I never had any cramps at all with my first 2 children and they were both great normal pregnancies so I think it is a little scary getting them now, it feels like mild period pains but with no bleeding at all .

Hope you feel better soon xxxx


----------



## XFliss18X

Ferreroroche said:


> Yo_Yo said:
> 
> 
> Oh lovely-what pram m did you decide on?
> 
> Silver cross Wayfarer. Love it. Light weight and more compact than the Britax Affinity, goes up and down real easy, lovely carry cot, and £315 less than the bugaboo.
> 
> Have put a deposit down and asked for delivery end of June. Eek!Click to expand...

Ooo I was looking at this one too- silver cross are great prams.
So exciting xx


----------



## Yo_Yo

Thanks Fliss. :flower:
Nice to see others understand how it feels. I think it's hard to if you haven't had sch to relate, so I get why he is like that. I get cramps too-you just don't expect all this when you get pregnant. 
Hope your cramps go soon-lots of water when they come on helps me.

Silver cross wayfarer-that's a gorgeous pram. How exciting! :)


----------



## mara16jade

Lots of people don't understand. All they hear is, "oh, you're spotting...but that's normal". :nope: My mom was one of them. :( She didn't understand how risky SCHs are and for some reason kept saying she never bled or spotted. :dohh: That's nice.

Others just said, "oh, yeah I spotted a bit in the beginning too...its scary right?". I'm like, "um...I gushed tons of blood and clots and for almost every single day of the 1st trimester. Not the same as a little spotting like IB or something." Ugh....

DH though was very concerned. We've been together for almost 12 years now and he wanted to see the amount of blood, so I showed him. I think that was all it took for him to realize that this was not some leftover IB that one doctor tried to tell me. lol Idiots. 

This is why forums/boards like BnB are so nice. Its easier to cope when you have lots of ladies who can share their experiences when your family, friends and even doctors aren't very helpful.


----------



## Ferreroroche

mara16jade said:


> Lots of people don't understand. All they hear is, "oh, you're spotting...but that's normal". :nope: My mom was one of them. :( She didn't understand how risky SCHs are and for some reason kept saying she never bled or spotted. :dohh: That's nice.
> 
> Others just said, "oh, yeah I spotted a bit in the beginning too...its scary right?". I'm like, "um...I gushed tons of blood and clots and for almost every single day of the 1st trimester. Not the same as a little spotting like IB or something." Ugh....
> 
> DH though was very concerned. We've been together for almost 12 years now and he wanted to see the amount of blood, so I showed him. I think that was all it took for him to realize that this was not some leftover IB that one doctor tried to tell me. lol Idiots.
> 
> This is why forums/boards like BnB are so nice. Its easier to cope when you have lots of ladies who can share their experiences when your family, friends and even doctors aren't very helpful.

Too right. Every time I read a post on here I think "yep... I know exactly how you feel". It's great because I know it's not just me, so I don't feel so loopy. I often find even other pregnancy boards unsympathetic. If the women aren't suffering the same complications, they totally can't relate.

If you write "I'm feeling terrible... Bored, anxious, stir crazy... Terrified of when I'll bleed next"... The reply will be "ooh yeah... Are anyone else's boobs hurting?"

Just disconnected.

So this board is very helpful.


----------



## winkystein

Hi, I'm Wendy, and i'm new here. Was constantly looking for forums regarding SCH and luckily I've found this support group. It's hard having no one to talk to about my case because either no one understands the medical term and no one's sensitive enough to understand what I'm goiing thru. I don't wanna bore you with my story, this can be long. but i just want to let it out.

My boyfriend and I decided to have a baby at the start of the year, but it was kind of delayed at first because I was diagnosed with PCOS and i was put on meds to initiate ovulation. Weeks after being worked up, I still wasn't having my periods then doctor asked me to have an ultrasound. and there it was, at 7 weeks. I found out early in March that I'm pregnant and was so ecstatic about it.

The first ultrasound revealed that there was a moderate SCH with no specific measurements, so the doctor requested me to be on bedrest, and i was also put on aspirin and prednisone and progesterone. Aspirin is to thin out the clots and prednisone - because she was considering that i may have a syndrome where my immune system fights off pregnancy.

two weeks after i had another UTZ, and now there was a specific measurement.. 1.5cmx 1cmx 0.6cm.. and the doctor told me it was just small, she had me continue my meds. another two weeks passed and im due for another UTZ..and found 1.6cm x 1cmx 0.6cm with a volume of 0.3cc.. doc asked me what the sonographer said and i told her that she said that it was just small. so she took me off prednisone and aspirin but had me continue with progesterone.

she wanted to know the baby's heartrate when i was taken off the meds so im due for another UTZ after a week. so it happened i had a UTZ the following week and found out that the hematoma has grown larger.. 2.4cm x 1cmx 0.7cm and a volume of 0.6cc..

I was so sad i thought it would have gone already because im now on my twelfth week. now she put me back on prednisone and aspirin and said that if it won't subside, she'll have me referred to an immunologist.

It's hard thinking about this; i worry for my first baby's condition, plus too much expenses as well if i had to be referred to an immunologist. I just hope that it will be gone by the time of my next scan and most of the things i read here tell of how this would just go away in the following weeks. I am just hopeful that this will stop already because it's not easy to worry for my first pregnancy.


----------



## Yo_Yo

winkystein said:


> Hi, I'm Wendy, and i'm new here. Was constantly looking for forums regarding SCH and luckily I've found this support group. It's hard having no one to talk to about my case because either no one understands the medical term and no one's sensitive enough to understand what I'm goiing thru. I don't wanna bore you with my story, this can be long. but i just want to let it out.
> 
> My boyfriend and I decided to have a baby at the start of the year, but it was kind of delayed at first because I was diagnosed with PCOS and i was put on meds to initiate ovulation. Weeks after being worked up, I still wasn't having my periods then doctor asked me to have an ultrasound. and there it was, at 7 weeks. I found out early in March that I'm pregnant and was so ecstatic about it.
> 
> The first ultrasound revealed that there was a moderate SCH with no specific measurements, so the doctor requested me to be on bedrest, and i was also put on aspirin and prednisone and progesterone. Aspirin is to thin out the clots and prednisone - because she was considering that i may have a syndrome where my immune system fights off pregnancy.
> 
> two weeks after i had another UTZ, and now there was a specific measurement.. 1.5cmx 1cmx 0.6cm.. and the doctor told me it was just small, she had me continue my meds. another two weeks passed and im due for another UTZ..and found 1.6cm x 1cmx 0.6cm with a volume of 0.3cc.. doc asked me what the sonographer said and i told her that she said that it was just small. so she took me off prednisone and aspirin but had me continue with progesterone.
> 
> she wanted to know the baby's heartrate when i was taken off the meds so im due for another UTZ after a week. so it happened i had a UTZ the following week and found out that the hematoma has grown larger.. 2.4cm x 1cmx 0.7cm and a volume of 0.6cc..
> 
> I was so sad i thought it would have gone already because im now on my twelfth week. now she put me back on prednisone and aspirin and said that if it won't subside, she'll have me referred to an immunologist.
> 
> It's hard thinking about this; i worry for my first baby's condition, plus too much expenses as well if i had to be referred to an immunologist. I just hope that it will be gone by the time of my next scan and most of the things i read here tell of how this would just go away in the following weeks. I am just hopeful that this will stop already because it's not easy to worry for my first pregnancy.

Hi Wendy,

Welcome to the group. Really sorry you have got diagnosed with an sch. It's a scary place to be when your pregnant, but rest assured most people go on go have a baby. The size of your clot is quite small, which is a good thing, and your doctors sound like they are doing all they can to help. :hugs:

Most people's clots seem to go by 20 weeks, and all my reading seems to show they often get bigger before they get smaller and go away. 

It's hard to have anyone to talk to about a diagnoses that most people have no idea what you have, but you'll find good support here. :flower:


----------



## mara16jade

Hi Wendy, welcome to the group. :hugs:

Mine didn't heal until week 17, and it was found at 5w2d. 

Everyone here is very helpful, so if you have questions....let us know. :flower:


----------



## Ferreroroche

Hi Wendy, 

Mine is moderate in size (originally 5.5cm x 5.7 x 3cm) and was diagnosed at just under 12 weeks after I hemorrhaged.

At 24 weeks it was still there measuring just a little smaller, but I am still pregnant at 26 weeks and baby is very active.

I have been told to expect it to be there for the rest of the pregnancy but as baby gets bigger, it becomes less of a threat in comparison.

Your measurement is still small, and if you are now coming up to 12 weeks will be proportionately small in comparison to your now growing baby, so that does put you in good stead.

I'm not sure what country you are in, but it sounds like your consultants are being very cautious and thorough in treating you. Here in uk the nhs do nothing other than tell you to cross your fingers

I hope the news at your next UTZ is reassuring.


----------



## eyemom

Hi Wendy, I know it's so scary, but I hope the other ladies could reassure you a bit. That is indeed a pretty small one. And keep in mind too, your uterus is growing, so that can change the dimensions a bit as well. I wasn't even going to get any extra ultrasounds to monitor mine, but I ended up seeing mine again 8 days after it was diagnosed b/c I was rear-ended in my car. The sonographer said it looked like it was resolving, even though it wasn't actually smaller, because of the color of it on the u/s. Apparently darker/blacker means it's thinning out/resolving? 

I wish you didn't have to deal with this anxiety, but be encouraged that your prognosis is quite good. Baby is probably in there blissfully unaware that there's anything for mommy to worry about.

I hope and pray your upcoming Dr appointments will bring you nothing but good news. :hugs:


----------



## Ferreroroche

YoYo, how have you been this week? Did you manage to persuade your OH to let you rest up?


----------



## Yo_Yo

Ferreroroche said:


> YoYo, how have you been this week? Did you manage to persuade your OH to let you rest up?

Hi, 
He did listen in the end. He has been tidying the house today too.

I daren't curse it, but I haven't bled in 4 days now :)
Got up and made a nice meal today rather a than a ready meal. Really hope this is a long term thing. 
Booked a private scan for Monday, so will get an update with the sch then.

How are you? Nearly 27 weeks! Wow, your nearly into 3rd trimester! :) 

Hope your having a nice weekend. :flower:


----------



## Ferreroroche

Yo_Yo said:


> Ferreroroche said:
> 
> 
> YoYo, how have you been this week? Did you manage to persuade your OH to let you rest up?
> 
> Hi,
> He did listen in the end. He has been tidying the house today too.
> 
> I daren't curse it, but I haven't bled in 4 days now :)
> Got up and made a nice meal today rather a than a ready meal. Really hope this is a long term thing.
> Booked a private scan for Monday, so will get an update with the sch then.
> 
> How are you? Nearly 27 weeks! Wow, your nearly into 3rd trimester! :)
> 
> Hope your having a nice weekend. :flower:Click to expand...

That's good. Glad he is supporting you again. You need someone on your side.

4 days is good, don't worry if you do get some spotting again, hopefully it will start to space out. Having said that, maybe it will stop for good! But still take it easy until you know the nasty lodger is gone. Hope the scan goes well on Monday.

I've been struggling the past two days. Baby really low, hurting my pelvis, can't walk for the pain and feeling he will fall out. Hoping he will move soon and take the pressure off.

My next scan (nhs growth) is on 8th May. Then have 4d on 10th May to see how he looks. He is a constant wriggler so imagining quite a character.


----------



## eyemom

Hi ladies, hope you're doing okay today.

Today makes 2 weeks since my last bleed, so I'm pretty happy about that. Hoping it's done. [-o&lt;


----------



## Ferreroroche

eyemom said:


> Hi ladies, hope you're doing okay today.
> 
> Today makes 2 weeks since my last bleed, so I'm pretty happy about that. Hoping it's done. [-o&lt;

Yay! That's good news..l how far along are you now?


----------



## eyemom

I will be 12 weeks tomorrow.


----------



## Ferreroroche

eyemom said:


> I will be 12 weeks tomorrow.

Great news. I hope the sch has gone or reduced at your dating scan.


----------



## eyemom

I won't have another scan until my morphology scan at around 19-20 weeks, but thanks me too!


----------



## Ferreroroche

eyemom said:


> I won't have another scan until my morphology scan at around 19-20 weeks, but thanks me too!

2 weeks of no bleeding sounds like a good indication that it is under control.

Enjoy your second trimester!

I enter my third tomorrow I think?


----------



## Sharbear86

Today is the day. 12 week scan. Scary for two reasons, this is when we found out last time that there was no heartbeat. So I'm really nervous. Still no bleeding from the SCH at all, so hopefully that's a good sign. Only two hours till scan. Wish I could stop feeling sick. Eek.

Edit: bah left my paperwork at home, so they wouldn't do the scan. Have to wait till wed Now. Talk about emotional.


----------



## eyemom

No waayyyyyy that's nuts, I'm so sorry. I hope the next couple of days somehow fly by. :(


----------



## Yo_Yo

Ferreroroche said:


> Yo_Yo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ferreroroche said:
> 
> 
> YoYo, how have you been this week? Did you manage to persuade your OH to let you rest up?
> 
> Hi,
> He did listen in the end. He has been tidying the house today too.
> 
> I daren't curse it, but I haven't bled in 4 days now :)
> Got up and made a nice meal today rather a than a ready meal. Really hope this is a long term thing.
> Booked a private scan for Monday, so will get an update with the sch then.
> 
> How are you? Nearly 27 weeks! Wow, your nearly into 3rd trimester! :)
> 
> Hope your having a nice weekend. :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> That's good. Glad he is supporting you again. You need someone on your side.
> 
> 4 days is good, don't worry if you do get some spotting again, hopefully it will start to space out. Having said that, maybe it will stop for good! But still take it easy until you know the nasty lodger is gone. Hope the scan goes well on Monday.
> 
> I've been struggling the past two days. Baby really low, hurting my pelvis, can't walk for the pain and feeling he will fall out. Hoping he will move soon and take the pressure off.
> 
> My next scan (nhs growth) is on 8th May. Then have 4d on 10th May to see how he looks. He is a constant wriggler so imagining quite a character.Click to expand...

Sounds an active little boy you have there. Hope the pressure feeling goes. It's not a comfortable feeling. I always carry low and waddle towards the end, much to my husbands amusement!

Good luck for your growth scan. I'm glad your getting an eye kept in you, and it's always nice to see them on scans. :)

Happy 27 weeks!


----------



## Yo_Yo

eyemom said:


> Hi ladies, hope you're doing okay today.
> 
> Today makes 2 weeks since my last bleed, so I'm pretty happy about that. Hoping it's done. [-o&lt;

That's great! Sounds a positive sign now its been two weeks. So pleased for you.
Happy 12 weeks :)


----------



## Yo_Yo

Sharbear86 said:


> Today is the day. 12 week scan. Scary for two reasons, this is when we found out last time that there was no heartbeat. So I'm really nervous. Still no bleeding from the SCH at all, so hopefully that's a good sign. Only two hours till scan. Wish I could stop feeling sick. Eek.
> 
> Edit: bah left my paperwork at home, so they wouldn't do the scan. Have to wait till wed Now. Talk about emotional.

Oh so so sorry you couldn't get your scan :hugs:
Good luck for Wednesday lovely


----------



## Ferreroroche

Sharbear86 said:


> Today is the day. 12 week scan. Scary for two reasons, this is when we found out last time that there was no heartbeat. So I'm really nervous. Still no bleeding from the SCH at all, so hopefully that's a good sign. Only two hours till scan. Wish I could stop feeling sick. Eek.
> 
> Edit: bah left my paperwork at home, so they wouldn't do the scan. Have to wait till wed Now. Talk about emotional.

Doh! How annoying. I hope Wednesday comes quick and all news is good.


----------



## Yo_Yo

So had my scan. Baby looks gorgeous on 3d, but sadly my clot of still there and same size :-(
Not bled in almost a week, so was hoping it would be a little reduced at least. I had a vent to the sonographer about how useless my midwives been-then thought afterwards she probably knows them! Oops! 

Sonographer said in relative terms as baby has grown and clots stayed same, that's a good sign. 

Just go away sch!


----------



## mara16jade

Great update Yo-yo! Wish the SCH was gone, but healthy, gorgeous baby is awesome! :flower: Hopefully soon the SCH will begin to heal....you are getting close to the "20 week average healing time". Fx!!!!


----------



## Yo_Yo

Sharing my scan pic with you lovely ladies :)


----------



## mara16jade

Aww!! Little chubby cheeks already!! :)


----------



## Yo_Yo

I know! He was pouting too! Show off! :) 

How are you doing? Saw your gd test came back clear! So pleased for you.


----------



## mara16jade

Oh yes, GD came back clear!! :happydance:

I'm back to battling heartburn (which I found has to do with too many carbs and sugar). Funny how when I was eating clean for the GD test the heartburn magically went away. And now that I allow a sweet here and there, the heartburn came right back. :dohh: So I'm trying to eat as clean as possible otherwise I seriously feel like total crap. 

And I was also just diagnosed with SPD. :( I had my suspicions since about two weeks ago it was getting more and more painful to raise one leg (like to put on underwear/pants/socks) and then doing any kind of movement where I push something forward or backwards with my leg (like moving a box) was REALLY painful. Doctors said I'm showing all the characteristics of SPD, so I need to wear a support belt which actually does help quite a bit. Since I've been learning what aggravates my SPD, the pain is getting manageable. But I really need to be mindful since one wrong movement makes it flare up. So far so good though. I'm hopeful that I can manage the pain by using the support belt and paying close attention to how I get in/out of our cars, get off the couch and bed, take the stairs at home v-e-r-y slow, etc. Just gotta roll with the punches, right? :lol:


----------



## Yo_Yo

Oh hope the spd eases off soon. All this will be well worth it when you have your little boy in your arms :)

The support belt will help. I had pgp with dd2, and now with this. I really feel your pain, but it does vanish when baby arrives :flower:

Hang in there honey


----------



## mara16jade

Oh that's good to hear. It just sort of sprang up out of nowhere one night (right after I pushed a rather heavy box in our bathroom to the side). :( As soon as I pushed it, the pain hit and never went away. I think this was on Thursday or Friday last week. Its slowly getting better, but even rolling over in bed hurts my pubic bone. Ugh...


----------



## Yo_Yo

Have you bought a pregnancy pillow? Even placing a pillow between the legs in bed helps me. 

Anything worth a shot. :flower:


----------



## mara16jade

I don't have a pregnancy pillow, but I have a King sized pillow behind me (for when I roll over) and then a nice fluffy body pillow to hug onto on the other side. So far that's been working. But its just painful if I want to flip over or get my legs off the side of the bed to get up.


----------



## Ferreroroche

Awwww lovely scan YoYo.

How big is the clot now ... Did they tell you?

It still sounds to me like you are in the right path. When did you first bleed? 13 weeks?

I bled at 11+6, by 18 weeks it had just stopped bleeding but was really no change in size. Just looked "echo genic" on scan, meaning clotting.

By 20 weeks, same. By 24 weeks, little smaller but no rapid disappearance.

But baby getting bigger by the day so sch deemed less threatening in proportion.

As long as that thing stays clotted with no fresh red bleeds, you are on the road to recovery and baby is getting stronger by the day.

It's blimmin annoying, but may just sit there or very slowly shrink.

I saw a few second trimester sch's on here that took up to 30 weeks to go, if at all.

I have a hunch my one will never go. If it is still there when I give birth I'm going to put it in a jar!


----------



## Yo_Yo

Ha I like the idea of putting it in a jar. I think if it's still there I will definitely want to take a look out of curiosity at the horrible thing! 

It's 4.5cm, which is the same size as it was at 16 weeks. She thought it looked a little more clotted than last time she saw it (she was the one who scanned me at 14 weeks)
So it's shrunk a little since original size. Like you say, it's smaller in comparison to baby now.
First bleed was 12+5 then second fresh bleed 13+5..I do find it odd I bled (some days quite heavy too) up until a week ago old blood and it's still not gone! 

How big is yours now? It's crazy some just don't go away, but as long as they stay clotted i think it's fine. :)


----------



## Ferreroroche

Yo_Yo said:


> Ha I like the idea of putting it in a jar. I think if it's still there I will definitely want to take a look out of curiosity at the horrible thing!
> 
> It's 4.5cm, which is the same size as it was at 16 weeks. She thought it looked a little more clotted than last time she saw it (she was the one who scanned me at 14 weeks)
> So it's shrunk a little since original size. Like you say, it's smaller in comparison to baby now.
> First bleed was 12+5 then second fresh bleed 13+5..I do find it odd I bled (some days quite heavy too) up until a week ago old blood and it's still not gone!
> 
> How big is yours now? It's crazy some just don't go away, but as long as they stay clotted i think it's fine. :)

Ok similar size to me then.

Yes I was very annoyed that I bled "old blood" for 4 weeks and yet the damn thing hadn't shrunk at all!

Mine started at 5.5x5.1x3.7cm I think, then got a bit bigger, then stayed same for weeks albeit dimensions changing at each scan (I think just based on how the baby was pressing on it.

At 24 weeks I think it was down to about 6cm x 2.7cm x 1.5cm or something, so basically longer and thinner.

She said looked old by then very grey/white in appearance meaning solid, not fluid.

So hopefully, mine will continue shrinking or just sit there without harm while baby grows. Your timings and size sound similar to me, so take heart in the fact that I am still hanging on ok!


----------



## Yo_Yo

I know! It's great to see you and you baby boy going strong and now into 3rd trimester! :)
I think your baby will squash your sch away! 

I'm counting down very impatiently to my v-day. I just want to get to the point where I'm not fobbed off by the nhs should anything else happen.


----------



## Ferreroroche

Yo_Yo said:


> I know! It's great to see you and you baby boy going strong and now into 3rd trimester! :)
> I think your baby will squash your sch away!
> 
> I'm counting down very impatiently to my v-day. I just want to get to the point where I'm not fobbed off by the nhs should anything else happen.

Yes I know what you mean, it really did frustrate me deeply to know that the nhs more or less just wash their hands of your baby until you reach 24 weeks. Then all of a sudden it becomes viable and they want to know.

I do understand that it has very little chance of survival if born before that date, but I never understood why my hospital wouldn't even attempt to prevent labour before that date. Surely if the baby is blatantly well before 24 weeks and mum goes into premature labour dues to other circumstances, that baby has every chance of survival if they keep it in? I just can't accept the cold way they look at it.

So I really felt 24 weeks was a significant date and was terrified that something would go wrong before it. Good news is, once you get there, the time does start to speed up, because as the days go by, every day your baby's odds improve.

I think the only thing that now makes it drag is the discomfort of getting big and heavy! Regular pregnancy worries, which are preferable to the sch knife edge.

I have faith that if your sch does stop bleeding red for good now that you will make your 24 weeks and be just fine. And from what you have said, it hasn't bled red since 13 weeks ish?

Mara - how are you feeling now?


----------



## Yo_Yo

Yes, it's been brown blood from about 14+2 weeks, so that's good. 
My sch seems to be copying yours, your right. 

I've noticed most people with sch's have baby boys?? I'm sure it's coincidence, but it seems that way!


----------



## Ferreroroche

Yo_Yo said:


> Yes, it's been brown blood from about 14+2 weeks, so that's good.
> My sch seems to be copying yours, your right.
> 
> I've noticed most people with sch's have baby boys?? I'm sure it's coincidence, but it seems that way!

Yes, I think that is certainly true on this site. I thought I would be the exception because I thought I was having a girl, but then my gender scan proved me wrong.

Do you know what you are having?


----------



## Yo_Yo

It's a little boy for me this time :)

Have you got a name in mind yet? I'm finding boy names harder than I did with girls.


----------



## Ferreroroche

Yo_Yo said:


> It's a little boy for me this time :)
> 
> Have you got a name in mind yet? I'm finding boy names harder than I did with girls.

Oh gosh I am thick! I didn't see it on your ticker.

Yes we have a name. I also find boys names difficult, I like normal ones like Matthew, Joseph, Sam etc... But I know so many already so wanted something straightforward but not hugely common.

I had two names in the line up for my first son. We ended up using Oscar for him, so this one will have the other one, which fortunately also is aligned to our desire for a name that means "fighter", as he has been.

So he will be Leo Christopher Gordon Roche.

Leo after lion (and his star sign if he arrives on time), and Gordon is my dad's name and I wanted to acknowledge him because he has had a very tragic year of loss.

So long winded explanation but there you go. We are keeping the name a secret with friends and family until he is born.


----------



## eyemom

That's such a lovely name, so special.

We have a boy name picked out. For a girl we are at a total loss. So that means it'll probably be girl . 6-7 more weeks until we can find out.

Boy name will be Isaiah Gregory. Isaiah because it's important to my husband for a couple of reasons, and Gregory after his dad. Everyone knows the Isaiah part because I fought it for a long time.  But the Gregory part will be a surprise for most people.


----------



## Sharbear86

Good news everyone! Had my scan, baby is healthy, measuring 13 weeks! SCH... GONE! So relieved! Active little mite, rolling around, kicking, hiccups, waving... US tech was having to chase the little tike around to get the measurements she needed. Will continue to post and check this board though, to help support the rest of you lovely ladies. :D xoxo


----------



## eyemom

What wonderful news! Thanks for the update! Can you remind me when yours was diagnosed and how big it was (if you know)? So happy for you. :D


----------



## Sharbear86

Was diagnosed at 6w6d, it was fairly small, 2.3cm x 1.2cm x 0.6cm I think.


----------



## Yo_Yo

Sharbear86 said:


> Good news everyone! Had my scan, baby is healthy, measuring 13 weeks! SCH... GONE! So relieved! Active little mite, rolling around, kicking, hiccups, waving... US tech was having to chase the little tike around to get the measurements she needed. Will continue to post and check this board though, to help support the rest of you lovely ladies. :D xoxo

Fab news! :) so glad all is going well for you. Must be such a relief :flower:


----------



## Yo_Yo

Ferreroroche said:


> Yo_Yo said:
> 
> 
> It's a little boy for me this time :)
> 
> Have you got a name in mind yet? I'm finding boy names harder than I did with girls.
> 
> Oh gosh I am thick! I didn't see it on your ticker.
> 
> Yes we have a name. I also find boys names difficult, I like normal ones like Matthew, Joseph, Sam etc... But I know so many already so wanted something straightforward but not hugely common.
> 
> I had two names in the line up for my first son. We ended up using Oscar for him, so this one will have the other one, which fortunately also is aligned to our desire for a name that means "fighter", as he has been.
> 
> So he will be Leo Christopher Gordon Roche.
> 
> Leo after lion (and his star sign if he arrives on time), and Gordon is my dad's name and I wanted to acknowledge him because he has had a very tragic year of loss.
> 
> So long winded explanation but there you go. We are keeping the name a secret with friends and family until he is born.Click to expand...

Lovely names you have there :)
What a nice thing to do for your father. I bet he is (or will be when he finds out!) really pleased :flower:

We gave dd2 my mils middle name, and I think it's a lovely touch


----------



## Yo_Yo

eyemom said:


> That's such a lovely name, so special.
> 
> We have a boy name picked out. For a girl we are at a total loss. So that means it'll probably be girl . 6-7 more weeks until we can find out.
> 
> Boy name will be Isaiah Gregory. Isaiah because it's important to my husband for a couple of reasons, and Gregory after his dad. Everyone knows the Isaiah part because I fought it for a long time.  But the Gregory part will be a surprise for most people.

That's really nice. Goes well together too :) 

Me and my husband are struggling to find many names we both like for a boy, but had a girl name lined up-I liked Sophie.

We are liking Thomas though.


----------



## eyemom

Thanks Sharbear. That's encouraging to hear. Congrats to you.

The middle name a lot of the women in my family have (me, my mom, my grandma on my dad's side) - Elizabeth. Might have been the default middle name for our child. EXCEPT it's my DH's ex-gf's name LOL. He's only said my full name once, shortly after we were married, and it felt so weird for him to say, he has NEVER said it again. :haha: So then it was out for any child's name, haha. So DD's middle name is Elise, so we kept it similar. But different enough, lol.

Other than that, for a girl, we don't really have many family names to work with. DH isn't really on the best terms with his mom (we all love each other but...long story), so he doesn't want to use hers (and her middle name is almost too common too). And on my side, they're all either awful or already taken. Like I would have considered Laura (my grandma's name), but my cousin named her daughter Laura. She's not my first cousin, but it still feels weird to me to have kids in the same generation with the same name.

Thanks yo yo; those are both lovely names you mentioned. :)


----------



## Ferreroroche

Yo_Yo said:


> eyemom said:
> 
> 
> That's such a lovely name, so special.
> 
> We have a boy name picked out. For a girl we are at a total loss. So that means it'll probably be girl . 6-7 more weeks until we can find out.
> 
> Boy name will be Isaiah Gregory. Isaiah because it's important to my husband for a couple of reasons, and Gregory after his dad. Everyone knows the Isaiah part because I fought it for a long time.  But the Gregory part will be a surprise for most people.
> 
> That's really nice. Goes well together too :)
> 
> Me and my husband are struggling to find many names we both like for a boy, but had a girl name lined up-I liked Sophie.
> 
> We are liking Thomas though.Click to expand...

Yes, nothing wrong with Thomas! Nice and strong.

Had a bit of a freak out today.

I contracted Bells Palsy when I was 30 weeks pregnant with my first son. It started with a mild earache which lasted about a week, then came the numbness in my tongue, cheek, eye twitching, and eventually complete paralysis of the left side of my face and excruciating nerve pain.

It continued throughout the rest of my pregnancy and I have never fully recovered the use of that side of the face.

Last night I developed ear pain on the right side. I thought it may go away if I relaxed and slept it off, but woke up with it still there at 4am. Took paracetamol at 7am and went to docs this morning.

Thankfully, at this point they think it is TMJ which is an inflammation I the jaw joint behind the ear, rather than Bells Palsy, but they have made it clear that if the bells does return they can do nothing to help me while pregnant.

So now I am back home on paracetamol and crossing my fingers this will go away.


----------



## MelByon

Hey ladies. I'm so glad I just found this thread and I would love to join. I am exactly 12 weeks
Tomorrow. I had a huge bleed over a week ago. Was told SCH the bleeding subsided and eventually stopped completely. I was starting to get comfortable when another massive bleed exactly a week later. Which was on Monday. Baby is growing fine so far. I have been put on strict bed rest. Which is so very hard I have 2 very active boys and a 2 yr old. No major support . Husband has been trying to get home early than usual. My SCH is 5cm big. I was told I only have 50 % chance that this pregnancy will go through. On top of all of that this morning sickness really does not make things easier.


----------



## Ferreroroche

MelByon said:


> Hey ladies. I'm so glad I just found this thread and I would love to join. I am exactly 12 weeks
> Tomorrow. I had a huge bleed over a week ago. Was told SCH the bleeding subsided and eventually stopped completely. I was starting to get comfortable when another massive bleed exactly a week later. Which was on Monday. Baby is growing fine so far. I have been put on strict bed rest. Which is so very hard I have 2 very active boys and a 2 yr old. No major support . Husband has been trying to get home early than usual. My SCH is 5cm big. I was told I only have 50 % chance that this pregnancy will go through. On top of all of that this morning sickness really does not make things easier.

Welcome Mel, although sorry you are here.

I experienced a very similar thing to you. 11+6 weeks massive gush.

5.5cm sch above the cervix. Baby fine.

I went straight onto bedrest and thankfully no more big gushes although I did have a couple more red bleeds.

The doctors tend to quote the general statistics of "first trimester bleeding" at you which includes all types of bleeding. The statistics for sch's are generally more favourable.

You are doing the right thing by trying to rest as much as possible, and drink lots of water if you aren't already as it reduces cramping.

I bled for over 5 weeks, but stopped at about 17-18weeks. It was a nerve wracking time.

But I am now 27 weeks and still going with sch on board.

YoYo also has a similar size sch I think and bled at a similar time so perhaps she will be also be able to give you some info.

I hope your gushes stop from now on and your bleeding starts to slow from here on.


----------



## Yo_Yo

Ferreroroche said:


> Yo_Yo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eyemom said:
> 
> 
> That's such a lovely name, so special.
> 
> We have a boy name picked out. For a girl we are at a total loss. So that means it'll probably be girl . 6-7 more weeks until we can find out.
> 
> Boy name will be Isaiah Gregory. Isaiah because it's important to my husband for a couple of reasons, and Gregory after his dad. Everyone knows the Isaiah part because I fought it for a long time.  But the Gregory part will be a surprise for most people.
> 
> That's really nice. Goes well together too :)
> 
> Me and my husband are struggling to find many names we both like for a boy, but had a girl name lined up-I liked Sophie.
> 
> We are liking Thomas though.Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, nothing wrong with Thomas! Nice and strong.
> 
> Had a bit of a freak out today.
> 
> I contracted Bells Palsy when I was 30 weeks pregnant with my first son. It started with a mild earache which lasted about a week, then came the numbness in my tongue, cheek, eye twitching, and eventually complete paralysis of the left side of my face and excruciating nerve pain.
> 
> It continued throughout the rest of my pregnancy and I have never fully recovered the use of that side of the face.
> 
> Last night I developed ear pain on the right side. I thought it may go away if I relaxed and slept it off, but woke up with it still there at 4am. Took paracetamol at 7am and went to docs this morning.
> 
> Thankfully, at this point they think it is TMJ which is an inflammation I the jaw joint behind the ear, rather than Bells Palsy, but they have made it clear that if the bells does return they can do nothing to help me while pregnant.
> 
> So now I am back home on paracetamol and crossing my fingers this will go away.Click to expand...

Oh no lovely. 
Hope the symptoms clear up, sounds awful :-(

Get plenty of rest and hopefully you'll feel better soon. It couldn't be an ear infection could it? I've had some bad ones that left my jaw all inflamed. 

Would a hot water bottle/heat pad help? 
Get well soon :flower:


----------



## Yo_Yo

MelByon said:


> Hey ladies. I'm so glad I just found this thread and I would love to join. I am exactly 12 weeks
> Tomorrow. I had a huge bleed over a week ago. Was told SCH the bleeding subsided and eventually stopped completely. I was starting to get comfortable when another massive bleed exactly a week later. Which was on Monday. Baby is growing fine so far. I have been put on strict bed rest. Which is so very hard I have 2 very active boys and a 2 yr old. No major support . Husband has been trying to get home early than usual. My SCH is 5cm big. I was told I only have 50 % chance that this pregnancy will go through. On top of all of that this morning sickness really does not make things easier.

Hey. Sorry your going through this :hugs:

I could have written the above you wrote. So similar:

I had my first big gushing bleed 12+5 then another big gush at 13+5

My clot was 6cm, and now at 18+4 baby doing well. Clot still there and is 4.5cm. Bleeding stopped 8 days ago now. 

The odds are in your favour, but you need to try to rest up as much as you can. I know it's hard, I have two kids as well. 

Have you anyone who can help out with the kids over the next week or so?


----------



## Ferreroroche

Yo_Yo said:


> Ferreroroche said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yo_Yo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eyemom said:
> 
> 
> That's such a lovely name, so special.
> 
> We have a boy name picked out. For a girl we are at a total loss. So that means it'll probably be girl . 6-7 more weeks until we can find out.
> 
> Boy name will be Isaiah Gregory. Isaiah because it's important to my husband for a couple of reasons, and Gregory after his dad. Everyone knows the Isaiah part because I fought it for a long time.  But the Gregory part will be a surprise for most people.
> 
> That's really nice. Goes well together too :)
> 
> Me and my husband are struggling to find many names we both like for a boy, but had a girl name lined up-I liked Sophie.
> 
> We are liking Thomas though.Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, nothing wrong with Thomas! Nice and strong.
> 
> Had a bit of a freak out today.
> 
> I contracted Bells Palsy when I was 30 weeks pregnant with my first son. It started with a mild earache which lasted about a week, then came the numbness in my tongue, cheek, eye twitching, and eventually complete paralysis of the left side of my face and excruciating nerve pain.
> 
> It continued throughout the rest of my pregnancy and I have never fully recovered the use of that side of the face.
> 
> Last night I developed ear pain on the right side. I thought it may go away if I relaxed and slept it off, but woke up with it still there at 4am. Took paracetamol at 7am and went to docs this morning.
> 
> Thankfully, at this point they think it is TMJ which is an inflammation I the jaw joint behind the ear, rather than Bells Palsy, but they have made it clear that if the bells does return they can do nothing to help me while pregnant.
> 
> So now I am back home on paracetamol and crossing my fingers this will go away.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh no lovely.
> Hope the symptoms clear up, sounds awful :-(
> 
> Get plenty of rest and hopefully you'll feel better soon. It couldn't be an ear infection could it? I've had some bad ones that left my jaw all inflamed.
> 
> Would a hot water bottle/heat pad help?
> Get well soon :flower:Click to expand...

Shouldn't be as I am on antibiotics already for other stuff. I'm going to try ice pack/heat pack if it doesn't improve. My jaw is clicking away so I think it must be the muscle behind the joint inflamed.

Also having bump niggles this afternoon. Evidently the walk from the doctors to the car park earlier wasn't as easy as I thought. Once the paracetamol wore off I had backache, hip pain and aching under bump. Can't feel any contractions other than occasional mild Braxton's so hoping is just growing pains.

Joy!

Hope your bleeding is still absent and that this is your road to recovery now.


----------



## Yo_Yo

Ferreroroche said:


> Yo_Yo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ferreroroche said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yo_Yo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eyemom said:
> 
> 
> That's such a lovely name, so special.
> 
> We have a boy name picked out. For a girl we are at a total loss. So that means it'll probably be girl . 6-7 more weeks until we can find out.
> 
> Boy name will be Isaiah Gregory. Isaiah because it's important to my husband for a couple of reasons, and Gregory after his dad. Everyone knows the Isaiah part because I fought it for a long time.  But the Gregory part will be a surprise for most people.
> 
> That's really nice. Goes well together too :)
> 
> Me and my husband are struggling to find many names we both like for a boy, but had a girl name lined up-I liked Sophie.
> 
> We are liking Thomas though.Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, nothing wrong with Thomas! Nice and strong.
> 
> Had a bit of a freak out today.
> 
> I contracted Bells Palsy when I was 30 weeks pregnant with my first son. It started with a mild earache which lasted about a week, then came the numbness in my tongue, cheek, eye twitching, and eventually complete paralysis of the left side of my face and excruciating nerve pain.
> 
> It continued throughout the rest of my pregnancy and I have never fully recovered the use of that side of the face.
> 
> Last night I developed ear pain on the right side. I thought it may go away if I relaxed and slept it off, but woke up with it still there at 4am. Took paracetamol at 7am and went to docs this morning.
> 
> Thankfully, at this point they think it is TMJ which is an inflammation I the jaw joint behind the ear, rather than Bells Palsy, but they have made it clear that if the bells does return they can do nothing to help me while pregnant.
> 
> So now I am back home on paracetamol and crossing my fingers this will go away.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh no lovely.
> Hope the symptoms clear up, sounds awful :-(
> 
> Get plenty of rest and hopefully you'll feel better soon. It couldn't be an ear infection could it? I've had some bad ones that left my jaw all inflamed.
> 
> Would a hot water bottle/heat pad help?
> Get well soon :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Shouldn't be as I am on antibiotics already for other stuff. I'm going to try ice pack/heat pack if it doesn't improve. My jaw is clicking away so I think it must be the muscle behind the joint inflamed.
> 
> Also having bump niggles this afternoon. Evidently the walk from the doctors to the car park earlier wasn't as easy as I thought. Once the paracetamol wore off I had backache, hip pain and aching under bump. Can't feel any contractions other than occasional mild Braxton's so hoping is just growing pains.
> 
> Joy!
> 
> Hope your bleeding is still absent and that this is your road to recovery now.Click to expand...

:hugs: 
Really hopping the next few weeks fly by for you. You've come so far, and your nearly there now :flower: 

It'll all be worth all this when you hold your little boy. Just try and focus on all the good to come.


----------



## MelByon

Thanks Ferreroroche. My SCH is located between the placenta and uterus wall so I've been told the blood clot can push the placenta out of place. The doctors facial expressions when they talk to me is why I loose hope. They pretty much tell me to prepare for the worst. I'm really scared. Reading all these ladies stories have given me hope. See how we go. Let's just hope these SCH all dissappear. 
My next scan is about 4 days from now.


----------



## shinona

Sorry that you are here, Mel and hopefully this board and the lovely ladies on it will give you some reassurance.

i had my scan on Wed and everything is great. Sch has disappeared and I was put forward 3 days. 

Ferrero and YoYo, sorry to hear you're both still having such rough times. Hopefully things will improve soon xx


----------



## Sharbear86

Melbyon mine was the same sort of location fro, what I can gather, seeing as I wasn't given very much information and gathered it mostly here. I was lucky in that mine completely reabsorbed, mine was half the size too. However bed rest helped. Perhaps if you can't get bed rest, at least try to avoid picking up your 2 year old too often, and avoid stairs if possible. That's lots of pressure taken off your SCH right there. Fingers crossed for you and everyone else! Xoxox


----------



## Yo_Yo

Ferreoroche how are you doing now? 

Hope your feeling better :flower:


----------



## Yo_Yo

shinona said:


> Sorry that you are here, Mel and hopefully this board and the lovely ladies on it will give you some reassurance.
> 
> i had my scan on Wed and everything is great. Sch has disappeared and I was put forward 3 days.
> 
> Ferrero and YoYo, sorry to hear you're both still having such rough times. Hopefully things will improve soon xx

:) fantastic news!! 
So pleased the sch has gone. Must be such a relief.


----------



## Ferreroroche

Yo_Yo said:


> Ferreoroche how are you doing now?
> 
> Hope your feeling better :flower:

I'm ok thanks. Jaw pain has gone but still getting intermittent inner ear pain and the odd eye twitch which makes me nervous. Nothing I can do but cross my fingers and hope it goes away.

Bank holiday weekend proving challenging. My parents are moving house, my son is being naughty and my hubby is being lazy. 

Still, growth scan and consultant appointment on Thursday to look forward, then 4d scan on Saturday. Can't wait to see how my little man is and hoping sch has got smaller. Wishful thinking I guess but no matter as long as the baby is growing well.


----------



## Yo_Yo

Sounds full on with you this weekend. Tell your hubby to get off his bum! I have to with mine sometimes and it frustrating.

Glad you have your growth scan to look forward to. There's been a few sch's disappearing on this thread lately, and I hope it's your turn to get that boost right now.

I thought my waters were leaking a few days ago-still think they might be very slowly as it happened in my last pregnancy. Also got a stomach bug....where's this pregnancy glow hey?!


----------



## Ferreroroche

Yo_Yo said:


> Sounds full on with you this weekend. Tell your hubby to get off his bum! I have to with mine sometimes and it frustrating.
> 
> Glad you have your growth scan to look forward to. There's been a few sch's disappearing on this thread lately, and I hope it's your turn to get that boost right now.
> 
> I thought my waters were leaking a few days ago-still think they might be very slowly as it happened in my last pregnancy. Also got a stomach bug....where's this pregnancy glow hey?!

Gosh that's no fun. Have you had your waters checked? Don't take any chances at your stage. You want to keep that little fella cooking a bit longer.

Been out today trying to get nursery paint. No luck at all. Also had to get bigger bras (hooray!), and a raincoat for my son. Somehow ended up getting him 2 raincoats, 1 jersey jacket, some socks and a Spider-Man purse and still he threw a strop on the way out because I wouldn't by him a cap that was too small for his head! Spoilt.

Hope you feel better soon Hun.


----------



## Ferreroroche

28 weeks today. Woohoo! Marked by the return of midnight toilet trips and snacking. Am eating like a garbage truck.

How are you feeling YoYo?


----------



## Yo_Yo

Aw your son sounds cute! Tantrums over buying things already-how do they get like that so young? My dd2 is the same. It's nice you went to the shops, sounds your boy will be well dressed after all the shopping. 

Happy 28 weeks! Your lo is getting stronger by the day :) and your getting nearer to holding him. I bet you can't wait to be full term.

How are you today? Hope your getting better by the day too.

They ( maternity unit) told me to put a pad on and call back when it filled. I explained it happened before with my last baby. GP (whom I went to see to check it wasn't a uribe infection) told me she would go straight to hospital if she was me-but they are useless up there unless your baby is viable. 

Anyway-it's slowed down, and it went bank up to normal towards the end. I'm
Not risking them poking around as if it's leaking bsby can cope, but the minute there's an infection, that's more serious, so I didn't go up to hospital, rightly or wrongly. 

Scan in a week!


----------



## Ferreroroche

Yo_Yo said:


> Aw your son sounds cute! Tantrums over buying things already-how do they get like that so young? My dd2 is the same. It's nice you went to the shops, sounds your boy will be well dressed after all the shopping.
> 
> Happy 28 weeks! Your lo is getting stronger by the day :) and your getting nearer to holding him. I bet you can't wait to be full term.
> 
> How are you today? Hope your getting better by the day too.
> 
> They ( maternity unit) told me to put a pad on and call back when it filled. I explained it happened before with my last baby. GP (whom I went to see to check it wasn't a uribe infection) told me she would go straight to hospital if she was me-but they are useless up there unless your baby is viable.
> 
> Anyway-it's slowed down, and it went bank up to normal towards the end. I'm
> Not risking them poking around as if it's leaking bsby can cope, but the minute there's an infection, that's more serious, so I didn't go up to hospital, rightly or wrongly.
> 
> Scan in a week!

Well you know what's right for you, so leave it up to you, but if it gets worse maybe see a doctor and get checked out. You may need to stress that you don't want any prodding down there with the hematoma only just stable.

Yes I am excited to be getting closer to meeting my new little fella, but my excitement is a little dampened by the current concern I have about my Bell's palsy. The earache is flitting from ear to ear, my eye and cheek feels abit weird and my mouth feels abit odd. No paralysis as yet, but I sort of feel like it's looming, so I want it to go away.


----------



## Yo_Yo

Oh sounds awful. I hope your resting when you can. 

Do you see the doctor regularly now your having the symptoms of Bell's palsy to keep an eye on how your doing? 

Get well soon :flower:


----------



## Ferreroroche

Yo_Yo said:


> Oh sounds awful. I hope your resting when you can.
> 
> Do you see the doctor regularly now your having the symptoms of Bell's palsy to keep an eye on how your doing?
> 
> Get well soon :flower:

No not at all! I saw the doctors last week when symptoms first came on and she just said "there is nothing we can do about it if it comes back". When I got it in my first pregnancy the consultant just said "yeah it's more common in pregnancy" and the doctors and midwives viewed me as if I were a freak show or some sort of medical case study for their amusement.

If it comes back I have to just take pain killers and pray the paralysis goes away.... Last time I got no movement back for. The remaining 11 weeks of my pregnancy and once over the nerve damage was too far gone to fully recover so I have about 60% movement on my left side and a wonky face. 

If it had totally resolved the first time I probably would be less scared of it happening this time, but after 4.5 years of slow recovery to get to 60%, I don't want to go back to square one.

The things we do for our kids!


----------



## Yo_Yo

What's wrong with these doctors-so rude and blasé about things. Sorry you've had that to deal with on top of feeling rough.

Fingers crossed for a fast recovery for you :flower:

It's all worth it in the end :hugs:


----------



## Ferreroroche

Ugh, trip up to triage for me this morning. Little bubs has just been so quiet the last few days and last night he barely moved, so I went to get him checked out.

They couldn't find him at first, which freaked my hubby right out, but once they did, his heart rate was fine, and after a glass of icy water he started kicking up a storm, so I am back home until my growth scan tomorrow.

Totally shattered. Have had no sleep. This baby will age me 20 years.


----------



## Yo_Yo

Oh no. So glad he is all ok in there. You did the right thing getting him checked out. What a worry :hugs:

Hope the growth scan goes well. Let me know how you get on


----------



## Ferreroroche

Yo_Yo said:


> Oh no. So glad he is all ok in there. You did the right thing getting him checked out. What a worry :hugs:
> 
> Hope the growth scan goes well. Let me know how you get on

Little man still not moving as much as before, but growth scan today showed him as average size for dates.

Now at an estimated weight of 2lb 13oz!

Was not impressed by my consultant who greeted me with the words "oh I'm surprised you made it to 28 weeks".... So she did think the sch was going to send me into early labour all along but yet never admitted it and never advised me to do anything to prevent it.

I couldn't get any sense out of her regarding movements at all. When I said I had experienced reduced movements she shrugged and said "but your scan is reassuring", then when I asked her whether movements should slow/reduce from 28 weeks she said "no, baby should still be pretty active".

So I said "what should I do?" And she just said "nothing, just keep your eye out and ring triage if you are worried."

I am supposed to have follow up growth scan at 32 weeks but they couldn't find any appts so I have to wait for something in the post.


----------



## Frizzabelle

Hope all you ladies are doing well,haven't been on here in a while!

Growth scan today at 34+5 shows baby's head measuring 38+3!!! Ouch lol.
Tummy also measuring very big but I still don't think he'll be huge. Nice to know he's growing though! Estimated weight today of 5lb 12 oz x


----------



## Yo_Yo

She sounds stupid and rude! There's a charity called count the kicks I follow on Facebook, and they always go on about the importance of knowing your babies movement pattern and reporting changes.

Can you book a private reassurance scan? This is what I have resorted to after crappy appointments like that.

You know what's normal for your baby, and if he is less active they should put you on a fetal heart monitor and give you a thing to press each time you feel a movemebt. This should then be looked at by the midwife. Dd2 did this to me and I recall what they did (she was fine)
Head up to triage and get them to check you over as it's better than worrying lovely :flower:


----------



## mara16jade

Ferreroroche said:


> Was not impressed by my consultant who greeted me with the words "oh I'm surprised you made it to 28 weeks".... So she did think the sch was going to send me into early labour all along but yet never admitted it and never advised me to do anything to prevent it.

That's horrible!!!! :growlmad:

Your whole description of your consultant just sounds horrible! :nope:


----------



## Yo_Yo

Frizzabelle said:


> Hope all you ladies are doing well,haven't been on here in a while!
> 
> Growth scan today at 34+5 shows baby's head measuring 38+3!!! Ouch lol.
> Tummy also measuring very big but I still don't think he'll be huge. Nice to know he's growing though! Estimated weight today of 5lb 12 oz x

Aww glad your little boys doing well. He's going to have nice little cheeks :)


----------



## mara16jade

Yo-yo, how have you been? Any spotting/bleeding?


----------



## Yo_Yo

Mara-30 weeks today?! The final 10 weeks, yay :)


----------



## Yo_Yo

mara16jade said:


> Yo-yo, how have you been? Any spotting/bleeding?

No bleeding for 16/17 days now :) but I've got a nasty stomach bug and I'm sure I'm losing weight too. ..nothing's staying in my body long. 

Scan Monday-so stressed!

How are you doing?


----------



## mara16jade

Wow, that's a great amount of time to go without bleeding!!!

Are you feeling him move yet?

I'm doing good. I'm getting T-I-R-E-D though. :sleep:

Things that normally didn't make me too tired, are making me feel like I ran a marathon! The SPD pain is getting better now that I wear the support belt and watch my movements more. And I'm now feeling the baby all the time - I mean, I can actually feel him, like hard lumps that either slowly move away when I feel him, or he kicks me. :lol: I really want to know if I'm feeling his head, butt, back, foot, etc. :shrug:

I've been getting menstrual cramp pains every day. Nothing horrible, just a tad on the uncomfortable/painful side. I don't know what it is? BH? Baby pressing on my cervix? No idea. I have my last monthly appointment today, and then my checkups will turn to every 2 weeks. Lots of appointments coming up. lol


----------



## Yo_Yo

I would lean towards Braxton hicks and pressure of the baby causing cramps. 

That's so cute your feeling little lumps :) I always wonder what's what when they pop up-so hard to tell! 

Have you bought everything for baby yet?

I get kicks now. I can put my hand on my belly and he starts kicking. Love it so much and feel very lucky after the bumpy road so far.


----------



## mara16jade

I love feeling kicks too. Makes me so anxious to actually see him though!! haha

LOL I've bought a lot of stuff for him. :blush: I have so much clothing from newborn - 18 months, I don't know what I was thinking! :rofl: I just saw such GREAT deals that I couldn't resist. 

I have the rocking/gliding chair and foot ottoman, a side table, a bookshelf, painted the nursery, have the lamps, two carseat bases for the infant carrier, milk/bottle warmer, shopping cart cover for him to sit on, breast pads, blankets, rattles/toys, bibs, pacifiers, nursing cover, nursing pillow and I'm sure other little odds and ends. The rest of the bigger stuff we're waiting on our baby shower which is in about a month. And the furniture (crib, changing table, etc.) should get ordered by the end of this month.

Not sure if I ever posted pictures of his nursery. Our friend is an artist and wanted to paint the baby's room. He did an amazing job!! We went with an "under the sea" theme. Since we're both scuba divers. haha Dh and I painted the main colors on the wall and the clouds. Our friend did everything else in about 3 days.

Spoiler
https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a382/mara16jade/20140420_214450_zpsd5408859.jpg

https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a382/mara16jade/20140420_214416_zpsf7797f6f.jpg

https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a382/mara16jade/20140419_231148_zpsywpoqzy5.jpg

https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a382/mara16jade/20140420_214334_zps75556df0.jpg

https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a382/mara16jade/20140420_214516_zpsc5e51aa5.jpg

https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a382/mara16jade/20140420_214510_zpsfcefd88b.jpg


----------



## Yo_Yo

Mara-WOW! That is just absolutely awesome! He's going to love that room :) Your friend is very talented.

No-carry on buying the good deals on clothes when you find them, it's scary how fast they grow into 18 months sizes. I always had bits put away for bigger sizes :)


----------



## mara16jade

It was just simply amazing to watch him sketch it out (in chalk!) and then magically turn it all into a reality. We brainstormed for the first night and he did some sketching on the walls, but the second and third day he just went to town on it! And he's FAST. If I didn't like a color, no biggie, he changed it no problem. He never had a worry in the world when it came to changing or tweaking little things here and there. Very skillful, confident and talented guy. :thumbup:


----------



## Yo_Yo

Ferreoroche-how are you now? Baby moving more again? :flower:


----------



## XFliss18X

Awww Mara that nursery is beautiful, your friend is incredibly talented and baby is so going to LOVE that :)

I have been so terrified to buy anything- I picked up my bounty bag the other day- even that I was scared of doing. 
I have my 20 week scan at the end of this month, can't wait to see my baby.

Yo-yo- aww when did you feel your first kick? So lovely for you and so pleased no bleeding for a while now, that's fab! I have totally forgotten with my first 2 when I'm supposed to feel a kick lol :( 
Xx


----------



## Yo_Yo

XFliss18X said:


> Awww Mara that nursery is beautiful, your friend is incredibly talented and baby is so going to LOVE that :)
> 
> I have been so terrified to buy anything- I picked up my bounty bag the other day- even that I was scared of doing.
> I have my 20 week scan at the end of this month, can't wait to see my baby.
> 
> Yo-yo- aww when did you feel your first kick? So lovely for you and so pleased no bleeding for a while now, that's fab! I have totally forgotten with my first 2 when I'm supposed to feel a kick lol :(
> Xx

Lovely to hear from you fliss-how's it going? 

Aww don't be scared to do bits to enjoy your pregnsncy. These sort of normal things like picking up a bounty pack an help you focus on the nice things amongst the sch :flower:

I've been getting flutters since 13/14 weeks-but then I got days with nothing. The only reason I noticed the early ones is because I was resting up. Only now are they obvious. 

How many weeks are you now? Not long your 20 week scan-exciting! :)


----------



## Ferreroroche

Yo_Yo said:


> Ferreoroche-how are you now? Baby moving more again? :flower:

Hi, baby remain rather quiet for a couple of days, but perked up a little yesterday a has moved a few times this morning.

4d scan at lunchtime, will be back later!


----------



## Ferreroroche

Happy half way YoYo!


----------



## Yo_Yo

Thanks.

Good luck with 4d scan-let us know how it goes! :) he's going to look a real cute baby now-sonographer told me 28 weeks is the optimum time to do one as they have nice chubby cheeks.


----------



## Ferreroroche

Hi all 

Scan was ok, although not as exciting as I had hoped.

Sonographer was abit short and miserable and started by announcing that he had his back and head turned away so would probably not get any good views.

Fortunately, after a bit of changing positions, he moved enough to show his face a bit so we did see him.

She didn't do any of the medical stuff other than take his measurements and heart beat, so not feeling particularly reassured about his ongoing movement levels, but he is measuring ahead of date and heart rate was fine, so hope he is ok.

Anyhow, here is the best of the pics. I'm going to book into my private consultant on Monday and am hoping he will monitor me more closely from now on.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## XFliss18X

Yo_Yo said:


> XFliss18X said:
> 
> 
> Awww Mara that nursery is beautiful, your friend is incredibly talented and baby is so going to LOVE that :)
> 
> I have been so terrified to buy anything- I picked up my bounty bag the other day- even that I was scared of doing.
> I have my 20 week scan at the end of this month, can't wait to see my baby.
> 
> Yo-yo- aww when did you feel your first kick? So lovely for you and so pleased no bleeding for a while now, that's fab! I have totally forgotten with my first 2 when I'm supposed to feel a kick lol :(
> Xx
> 
> Lovely to hear from you fliss-how's it going?
> 
> Aww don't be scared to do bits to enjoy your pregnsncy. These sort of normal things like picking up a bounty pack an help you focus on the nice things amongst the sch :flower:
> 
> I've been getting flutters since 13/14 weeks-but then I got days with nothing. The only reason I noticed the early ones is because I was resting up. Only now are they obvious.
> 
> How many weeks are you now? Not long your 20 week scan-exciting! :)Click to expand...


Thanks Yo-Yo. Well so far, so good, no bleeding since 13 weeks and I am
now almost 17 weeks.

I couldn't remember when I first felt anything but kinda worried myself now as really not feeling any kind of kicks or movement. I do however have to wake up every night now for frequent toilet trips do I'm guessing baby is burrowed deep on my bladder lol.


So excited to find out team pink or blue.. Altho iv already put a deposit down on a neutral pram lol. 

Anyone else decided on a pram yet?

Xx


----------



## XFliss18X

Ferreroroche said:


> Hi all
> 
> Scan was ok, although not as exciting as I had hoped.
> 
> Sonographer was abit short and miserable and started by announcing that he had his back and head turned away so would probably not get any good views.
> 
> Fortunately, after a bit of changing positions, he moved enough to show his face a bit so we did see him.
> 
> She didn't do any of the medical stuff other than take his measurements and heart beat, so not feeling particularly reassured about his ongoing movement levels, but he is measuring ahead of date and heart rate was fine, so hope he is ok.
> 
> Anyhow, here is the best of the pics. I'm going to book into my private consultant on Monday and am hoping he will monitor me more closely from now on.


Awww beautiful picture- such an amazing thing to see them like that. :)))
Sorry you didn't have an amazing experience though, couldn't you call them and say you were not happy with the experience maybe they could do another one for you.

Hope you have better look with your consultant on Monday tho and fr now on

Xxx


----------



## Ferreroroche

XFliss18X said:


> Yo_Yo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XFliss18X said:
> 
> 
> Awww Mara that nursery is beautiful, your friend is incredibly talented and baby is so going to LOVE that :)
> 
> I have been so terrified to buy anything- I picked up my bounty bag the other day- even that I was scared of doing.
> I have my 20 week scan at the end of this month, can't wait to see my baby.
> 
> Yo-yo- aww when did you feel your first kick? So lovely for you and so pleased no bleeding for a while now, that's fab! I have totally forgotten with my first 2 when I'm supposed to feel a kick lol :(
> Xx
> 
> Lovely to hear from you fliss-how's it going?
> 
> Aww don't be scared to do bits to enjoy your pregnsncy. These sort of normal things like picking up a bounty pack an help you focus on the nice things amongst the sch :flower:
> 
> I've been getting flutters since 13/14 weeks-but then I got days with nothing. The only reason I noticed the early ones is because I was resting up. Only now are they obvious.
> 
> How many weeks are you now? Not long your 20 week scan-exciting! :)Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Yo-Yo. Well so far, so good, no bleeding since 13 weeks and I am
> now almost 17 weeks.
> 
> I couldn't remember when I first felt anything but kinda worried myself now as really not feeling any kind of kicks or movement. I do however have to wake up every night now for frequent toilet trips do I'm guessing baby is burrowed deep on my bladder lol.
> 
> 
> So excited to find out team pink or blue.. Altho iv already put a deposit down on a neutral pram lol.
> 
> Anyone else decided on a pram yet?
> 
> XxClick to expand...

We've gone for a silver cross wayfarer in the sand. Is compact but sturdy, easy to put up and down and good shopping basket. I loved it.


----------



## XFliss18X

YAYYY so have we in the sand aswell. I was thinking that the blue and pink are nice but quote bright so we opted for the sand. I have no idea what I'm having.. 
We went to mothercare and they were on offer giving us a free car seat so I thought why not :)
It's a gorgeous pram I think Xx


----------



## Ferreroroche

XFliss18X said:


> YAYYY so have we in the sand aswell. I was thinking that the blue and pink are nice but quote bright so we opted for the sand. I have no idea what I'm having..
> We went to mothercare and they were on offer giving us a free car seat so I thought why not :)
> It's a gorgeous pram I think Xx

Yeah we got from mothercare too although no free car seat... But we got the car seat discounted.


----------



## Yo_Yo

Ferreroroche said:


> Hi all
> 
> Scan was ok, although not as exciting as I had hoped.
> 
> Sonographer was abit short and miserable and started by announcing that he had his back and head turned away so would probably not get any good views.
> 
> Fortunately, after a bit of changing positions, he moved enough to show his face a bit so we did see him.
> 
> She didn't do any of the medical stuff other than take his measurements and heart beat, so not feeling particularly reassured about his ongoing movement levels, but he is measuring ahead of date and heart rate was fine, so hope he is ok.
> 
> Anyhow, here is the best of the pics. I'm going to book into my private consultant on Monday and am hoping he will monitor me more closely from now on.

Lovely pic :) such. Little cutie already! I'm glad you got to see him. Hopefully your consultant can give you good solid advice. I think you need someone with medical expertise to talk to. A good appointment like that always makes you feel reassured :flower:


----------



## Yo_Yo

XFliss18X said:


> Yo_Yo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XFliss18X said:
> 
> 
> Awww Mara that nursery is beautiful, your friend is incredibly talented and baby is so going to LOVE that :)
> 
> I have been so terrified to buy anything- I picked up my bounty bag the other day- even that I was scared of doing.
> I have my 20 week scan at the end of this month, can't wait to see my baby.
> 
> Yo-yo- aww when did you feel your first kick? So lovely for you and so pleased no bleeding for a while now, that's fab! I have totally forgotten with my first 2 when I'm supposed to feel a kick lol :(
> Xx
> 
> Lovely to hear from you fliss-how's it going?
> 
> Aww don't be scared to do bits to enjoy your pregnsncy. These sort of normal things like picking up a bounty pack an help you focus on the nice things amongst the sch :flower:
> 
> I've been getting flutters since 13/14 weeks-but then I got days with nothing. The only reason I noticed the early ones is because I was resting up. Only now are they obvious.
> 
> How many weeks are you now? Not long your 20 week scan-exciting! :)Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks Yo-Yo. Well so far, so good, no bleeding since 13 weeks and I am
> now almost 17 weeks.
> 
> I couldn't remember when I first felt anything but kinda worried myself now as really not feeling any kind of kicks or movement. I do however have to wake up every night now for frequent toilet trips do I'm guessing baby is burrowed deep on my bladder lol.
> 
> 
> So excited to find out team pink or blue.. Altho iv already put a deposit down on a neutral pram lol.
> 
> Anyone else decided on a pram yet?
> 
> XxClick to expand...

That's great your bleeding has been stopped for so long now. :) sounds hopeful it's getting better, perhaps it's even gone! :)

Any gender preference? Or feeling? It is exciting to find out, then you can shop shop shop!

What pram did you decide on?

I sent my husband into John Lewis to order our pram, as I didn't feel up to going into town. Bless him-he had to put me on the phone to the assistant as he doesn't know too much on these things :)

We have ordered the icandy peach 3 puschair and carrycot in cobalt blue. 

Won't be in stock for two months, so glad I ordered now.


----------



## XFliss18X

I was deciding between the icandy peach 3, the silver cross wayfarer and a babystyle prestige, but in the end I went for the silver cross as when we went into mothercare it was on display and it just looked gorgeous.
I might always regret not going for the peach3 but as I'm not really planing on anymore after this I thought the price tag would be a bit much. 
However mothercare are about to release the I candy Instore in a few weeks so could change my mind lol.

As I have been blessed with a boy and a girl already I really have no particular preference this time- after the first 13 weeks been scary I will just be extremely happy they everything is ok. I just hope I start to feel baby move soon as that's making me nervous now too.

My 20 week scan can not come quick enough now.

Funny tho when we were in mothercare, I said to my 3 yr old son did he like the pram for the new baby, I was trying out the pink model at the time and he said no I don't like it because it's a boy not a girl silly mummy lol.
I think my son definitely has a gender preference ha ha.

Xxxx


----------



## Yo_Yo

XFliss18X said:


> I was deciding between the icandy peach 3, the silver cross wayfarer and a babystyle prestige, but in the end I went for the silver cross as when we went into mothercare it was on display and it just looked gorgeous.
> I might always regret not going for the peach3 but as I'm not really planing on anymore after this I thought the price tag would be a bit much.
> However mothercare are about to release the I candy Instore in a few weeks so could change my mind lol.
> 
> As I have been blessed with a boy and a girl already I really have no particular preference this time- after the first 13 weeks been scary I will just be extremely happy they everything is ok. I just hope I start to feel baby move soon as that's making me nervous now too.
> 
> My 20 week scan can not come quick enough now.
> 
> Funny tho when we were in mothercare, I said to my 3 yr old son did he like the pram for the new baby, I was trying out the pink model at the time and he said no I don't like it because it's a boy not a girl silly mummy lol.
> I think my son definitely has a gender preference ha ha.
> 
> Xxxx

Your son sounds lovely-bless him! He does sound like he has his mind made up on you having a boy :) does he know you don't get to choose?! 

Don't worry about baby moving-I was worried too at 17ish weeks when I went a period with nothing, but I could hear his heart on the doppler, and him kicking!
Have you thought of buying one? I can't tell you how much it's helped me feel reassured. Its also amazing much stronger the kicks have got between 17 weeks and 20 weeks now. :flower:
We will soon be at that stage where we can prod our bellies and get them to move when we worry...they are going to love that! Sch does increase anxiety on things too. I don't know about everyone else on the sch group, but I certainly can't wait to be full term already!

I know how you feel having no real gender preference. Prior to all the problems I really did want a boy, but when faced with the thought I could lose the baby with my first big bleed-all that mattered was baby was ok. Over the moon he is a boy and doing ok now though :)

I really like silver cross as a brand-they always look so cosy and good quality. Good choice.
There was a silver cross model I liked (can't remember the model now) 

I showed my husband a selection of ones I liked, and let him make the call-he liked peach 3 best. I'm glad, as it was secretly my favourite too. :haha: but I would have a few if I could...so many nice prams out there.


----------



## XFliss18X

Lol yes I have explained.. To be honest I think once we find out and tell him I'm sure he will be fine.
Yer maybe I'm just not realising baby's kicking- probably think I'm hungry or something. Ooo where can you buy the dopplers from, that could be a good idea. Although someone told me that they can make you abit paranoid if you can't find the actual beat, but to be fair I don't think I could be more paranoid this time then I am already. Even though things have been great recently I think the fact that I now know things like that can happen I'm so on edge.
I just need to chill, I think il definitely feel better after this next scan.

When are you actually due then yo-yo?

Xxx


----------



## Yo_Yo

I bought mine from Amazon. It's a Sonoline B-highly recommebed this model as it gives you the heart rate on the digital screen. 

Think they are about £45-£50 new. I paid £47 I think.

A cheaper no frills doppler is Angelsounds-had this with dd2. No digital display, but does the job well enough-I sold mine on eBay for £16, so you could even get a secondhand one on there cheap enough.

I don't feel they cause stress, it's really been the most reassuring thing for me throughout the stress. I think they are great!

I'm due 27th September. It's odd as my according to my own calculations I should be due around 1st October, but every single scan has me at 27th. Not that I'm complaining! :haha:

Hope your scan comes around quickly for you as I know sch makes you anxious but all sounds like things are going well for you. :)


----------



## XFliss18X

Thanks for the recommendation I will definitely have a look.
Thanks and I'm glad things are looking better for you too. Have you had your 20 wk scan yet? Xx


----------



## Yo_Yo

Scan was good. The sch looks like it's gone or nearly gone. I could see a small remainder of it (probably about half the size of baby's head in length and quite thin)

:) 

Might buy a baby outfit to celebrate him looking all ok. 

Hope everyone else is doing well


----------



## Ferreroroche

Yo_Yo said:


> Scan was good. The sch looks like it's gone or nearly gone. I could see a small remainder of it (probably about half the size of baby's head in length and quite thin)
> 
> :)
> 
> Might buy a baby outfit to celebrate him looking all ok.
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing well

Yay! Excellent news.


----------



## XFliss18X

Yo_Yo said:


> Scan was good. The sch looks like it's gone or nearly gone. I could see a small remainder of it (probably about half the size of baby's head in length and quite thin)
> 
> :)
> 
> Might buy a baby outfit to celebrate him looking all ok.
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing well

Fabulous news- did you buy anything nice for baby?

Xx


----------



## Yo_Yo

XFliss18X said:


> Yo_Yo said:
> 
> 
> Scan was good. The sch looks like it's gone or nearly gone. I could see a small remainder of it (probably about half the size of baby's head in length and quite thin)
> 
> :)
> 
> Might buy a baby outfit to celebrate him looking all ok.
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing well
> 
> Fabulous news- did you buy anything nice for baby?
> 
> XxClick to expand...

No I didn't in the end. Didn't see anything I liked. But I did celebrate by tidying up and getting on top of my ironing :haha: 

How are you? 


Ferreoroche-how are you? Hope your feeling better and you got a consultant appointment sorted privately?


----------



## Ferreroroche

Yo_Yo said:


> XFliss18X said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yo_Yo said:
> 
> 
> Scan was good. The sch looks like it's gone or nearly gone. I could see a small remainder of it (probably about half the size of baby's head in length and quite thin)
> 
> :)
> 
> Might buy a baby outfit to celebrate him looking all ok.
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing well
> 
> Fabulous news- did you buy anything nice for baby?
> 
> XxClick to expand...
> 
> No I didn't in the end. Didn't see anything I liked. But I did celebrate by tidying up and getting on top of my ironing :haha:
> 
> How are you?
> 
> 
> Ferreoroche-how are you? Hope your feeling better and you got a consultant appointment sorted privately?Click to expand...

Hi, not too bad thanks. 

Yes, seeing the private consultant on Friday for transfer to private antenatal/delivery from about 30 weeks.

Also have booked another 4d with the company that did my son's 4d 5 years ago in London. I know I am mad, and wasting money, but I still watch his DVD 5 years later and smile and cry because it is amazing. I want that for this son too. Not a bad memory. I contacted them and told them why I was disappointed and they specifically booked me in on Saturday with an experienced person with notes about what I am looking for to avoid disappointment. So hoping it will erase my current mood.

Other news... Little man now moving plenty and rather intensely in my nether regions!

My ankle swelling has reduced and pain subsided, but I am bloody uncomfortable generally as bump is getting really heavy!

Am also very grumpy because nighttime peeing is occurring at 4.30am every night so sleep is poor, and my Bell's palsy has been trying to make a come back.

But 29 weeks, 11 to go..... Might as well enjoy it.

My parents also started nursery at the weekend. Here it is....
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Yo_Yo

What a beautiful nursey you have for him already! :) lucky boy!

Glad things are going ok. Sounds a good move getting a private birth sorted. Are you going to have a private hospital or home birth?

Hopefully the next 11 weeks will go quickly for you :flower:

Ps- a private 4d scan is not a waste of money-enjoy it :)


----------



## XFliss18X

Ferreroroche said:


> Yo_Yo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XFliss18X said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yo_Yo said:
> 
> 
> Scan was good. The sch looks like it's gone or nearly gone. I could see a small remainder of it (probably about half the size of baby's head in length and quite thin)
> 
> :)
> 
> Might buy a baby outfit to celebrate him looking all ok.
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing well
> 
> Fabulous news- did you buy anything nice for baby?
> 
> XxClick to expand...
> 
> No I didn't in the end. Didn't see anything I liked. But I did celebrate by tidying up and getting on top of my ironing :haha:
> 
> How are you?
> 
> 
> Ferreoroche-how are you? Hope your feeling better and you got a consultant appointment sorted privately?Click to expand...
> 
> Hi, not too bad thanks.
> 
> Yes, seeing the private consultant on Friday for transfer to private antenatal/delivery from about 30 weeks.
> 
> Also have booked another 4d with the company that did my son's 4d 5 years ago in London. I know I am mad, and wasting money, but I still watch his DVD 5 years later and smile and cry because it is amazing. I want that for this son too. Not a bad memory. I contacted them and told them why I was disappointed and they specifically booked me in on Saturday with an experienced person with notes about what I am looking for to avoid disappointment. So hoping it will erase my current mood.
> 
> Other news... Little man now moving plenty and rather intensely in my nether regions!
> 
> My ankle swelling has reduced and pain subsided, but I am bloody uncomfortable generally as bump is getting really heavy!
> 
> Am also very grumpy because nighttime peeing is occurring at 4.30am every night so sleep is poor, and my Bell's palsy has been trying to make a come back.
> 
> But 29 weeks, 11 to go..... Might as well enjoy it.
> 
> My parents also started nursery at the weekend. Here it is....Click to expand...

Awww the nursery looks beautiful. I love the wallpaper, it is so sweet!

Glad you got a new scan and appts booked, are you planning a natural birth at private hospital then? Or home?

Hoping these next. 11 weeks fly by nice and easy for you.

Yo-yo so glad you feeling better in yourself too, a big relief I bet! Hope you can finally enjoy it now batting the general aches.

And Ferreo I too am already waking up at exactly 4 every morning now also to wee :( I struggle to get bl to sleep after and by the time I do fall asleep- kids wake me up at 5.30 :(

Xx


----------



## Ferreroroche

Will be private birth in private ward in hospital. Had a truly s**ty first birth where my son nearly died so am determined both me and my son are going to have a calmer experience this time. Poor fella has had to fight the sch already, I want us both to be safe.

Nursery is coming on thanks.... Chest of drawers is now up, just need the curtains and then we are sorted.

Looking forward to my end of week appts.

Hope you are both doing well.


----------



## Yo_Yo

Ferreroroche said:


> Will be private birth in private ward in hospital. Had a truly s**ty first birth where my son nearly died so am determined both me and my son are going to have a calmer experience this time. Poor fella has had to fight the sch already, I want us both to be safe.
> 
> Nursery is coming on thanks.... Chest of drawers is now up, just need the curtains and then we are sorted.
> 
> Looking forward to my end of week appts.
> 
> Hope you are both doing well.

Oh that's terrible :-( 
Not surprised you want to do all you can for a better birth after what must have been a really traumatic experience. I'm sure this time around things will be much better :flower:


----------



## Ferreroroche

Hey all,

Finally booked in with my private consultant and transferred to private ante natal care.

Had a really good appointment with him, no waiting for hours in chaotic antenatal clinic, straight in. Belly measuring right on track, baby's heartbeat found instantly! Little man being very cooperative today.

Back in two weeks for 2nd check up and to book next growth scan, and given number of private ward to call if concerned about baby at any time before hand.

Only bugger is that iron level has dropped so need to up my iron supplement and get re-tested in 4 weeks. If my levels aren't acceptable he is going to pull me in for an IV iron infusion. 

We also discussed my delivery options and it is fair to say he is going to be very cautious with me to ensure bubs arrives at the optimum time and will not allow me to go overdue.

So feeling pretty relieved at the mo.

How are you all?


----------



## Yo_Yo

That's great news! So glad you had a good appointment with someone you can have confidence in.
Must make it feel more real talking about birth-not really that much longer for you now.
Hope your iron levels improve. Just try to eat lots of iron rich foods to boost your levels, and I am sure it'll pick up again. 
Your little boy sounds like he is doing well in there too :)

I'm ok thanks. My little girl is going through terrible twos and kicked me really hard in the bump. Sure he is ok, but when you've had a stressful pregnancy you over analyse I think...well I do!


----------



## mjbj

Hi! Thank you for this group. I am pregnant with my 2nd and my 1st pregnancy/labor/delivery was a breeze. On Wed. I started bleeding bight red when I peed, wiped, and a light pad. It seemed to come and go and I had some light cramping/pressure in my uterus. I called the doctor and they explained many women bleed/spot in early pregnancy and as long as no cramping or heavy bleeding not to worry. I just didn't feel okay with this so I called back a few hours later. I went in the next day for an ultrasound and I am 7 weeks today and the baby looked good and has a heartbeat. They told me I do have SCH and it measure 4 cm and is posterior. Anyone know what that means? I've been educating myself and it seems from what I've read, the bigger the clot is and depending on where it's located could be a negative outcome. I go back next Wed. for another ultrasound. Today I am spotting very light brown and they said it was old blood. They said the clot could either dry up or absorb itself on its own, or it could cause a miscarriage. So I don't like that 50/50. I am saddened that my 1st was so easy and now I can't be excited, I am just worried and stressed. I am taking it easier and not working out or lifting anything heavy. Doctor didn't put me on bed rest but said to take it easy, no intercourse, etc. Wondering how others are doing or how others who went through this made out.


----------



## Ferreroroche

mjbj said:


> Hi! Thank you for this group. I am pregnant with my 2nd and my 1st pregnancy/labor/delivery was a breeze. On Wed. I started bleeding bight red when I peed, wiped, and a light pad. It seemed to come and go and I had some light cramping/pressure in my uterus. I called the doctor and they explained many women bleed/spot in early pregnancy and as long as no cramping or heavy bleeding not to worry. I just didn't feel okay with this so I called back a few hours later. I went in the next day for an ultrasound and I am 7 weeks today and the baby looked good and has a heartbeat. They told me I do have SCH and it measure 4 cm and is posterior. Anyone know what that means? I've been educating myself and it seems from what I've read, the bigger the clot is and depending on where it's located could be a negative outcome. I go back next Wed. for another ultrasound. Today I am spotting very light brown and they said it was old blood. They said the clot could either dry up or absorb itself on its own, or it could cause a miscarriage. So I don't like that 50/50. I am saddened that my 1st was so easy and now I can't be excited, I am just worried and stressed. I am taking it easier and not working out or lifting anything heavy. Doctor didn't put me on bed rest but said to take it easy, no intercourse, etc. Wondering how others are doing or how others who went through this made out.

Welcome mj, although sorry to meet you under these circumstances.

A 4cm sch is moderate in size (they can range from mm's to over 10cm in length) and posterior just means it is at the back of the uterus. 

Did they tell you where it was in relation to the placenta?

I think generally the doctors do take into account size and position when deciding how risky the sch is, but on the other hand, having read tens of stories on here, I have seen big ones cause no problems and little ones be troublesome... These bu**ers are unpredictable.

What I can tell you is that statistically, many more sch's resolve than cause miscarriage.

My sch was bigger than yours when diagnosed.... Approx 5.7cm x 5.1cm x 3cm,but I was 11+6 weeks so proportionately, was similar to size of the baby at that time.

It looked huge and I was hemorrhaging so was terrified, but baby is still here at 29+5 and going strong.

Mara or one of the other girls may be along here soon to give you more info about how their own stories compare, but if you read backwards on this thread you will see many of us who developed an sch between very early 5-6 weeks and second trimester 13 weeks ish.

After initial spotting or bleeds we have ladies all still going many weeks later... and you will also see some birth stories at term.

I know how scary it is to be bleeding, and some of us bled for several weeks, but what helped us was to rest as much as possible and drink lots of water. And stay strong.

We are all here to talk to and answer questions, so feel free to ask.


----------



## Yo_Yo

mjbj said:


> Hi! Thank you for this group. I am pregnant with my 2nd and my 1st pregnancy/labor/delivery was a breeze. On Wed. I started bleeding bight red when I peed, wiped, and a light pad. It seemed to come and go and I had some light cramping/pressure in my uterus. I called the doctor and they explained many women bleed/spot in early pregnancy and as long as no cramping or heavy bleeding not to worry. I just didn't feel okay with this so I called back a few hours later. I went in the next day for an ultrasound and I am 7 weeks today and the baby looked good and has a heartbeat. They told me I do have SCH and it measure 4 cm and is posterior. Anyone know what that means? I've been educating myself and it seems from what I've read, the bigger the clot is and depending on where it's located could be a negative outcome. I go back next Wed. for another ultrasound. Today I am spotting very light brown and they said it was old blood. They said the clot could either dry up or absorb itself on its own, or it could cause a miscarriage. So I don't like that 50/50. I am saddened that my 1st was so easy and now I can't be excited, I am just worried and stressed. I am taking it easier and not working out or lifting anything heavy. Doctor didn't put me on bed rest but said to take it easy, no intercourse, etc. Wondering how others are doing or how others who went through this made out.

Hi,

Sorry you are going through this :flower: 
Most sch's resolve in time (the 20 week mark seems to be a common time for it to be gone by)
The brown blood is actually not too concerning, as it's probably draining out the old blood in the clot.
I will tell you how mine went:
12+5 weeks-just before bed I felt a gush in my knickers, so tan to the bathroom. Had another big gush there and saw bright red blood. Went hospital and following a scan the next day I got diagnosed with a sch.

13+5 weeks-had been bleeding since my diagnoses a week prior, and had another bright red gush. Went hospital again, and clot was measuribg 6.5cm (was possibly bigger as I could see the clot continued where the rubbish obstetrician stopped measuring)

Was told to take it easy, so after that I put myself in bed rest as "taking it easy" had done nothing for me in the week before the second gush.

I cramped and had contraction pains every now and again, and continued to bleed every day (old blood) for 7 weeks. My baby seemed oblivious to all this going on, still growing great.

20 weeks- most recent ultrasound they couldn't see the sch (but I can see it still slightly there...not got total faith in them S they missed it at my 12 week scan and even I could see that!)

So for me, so far so good. But it's the stress that's awful. :hugs:

The best you can do is:

Bed rest-lay on your left side and drunk plenty of eater


----------



## melly2

Hello, I'm new to this group. I'm curious how everyone's outcome has been. I was diagnosed earlier this week, and I'm 6weeks pregnant. I had small bleeding on Monday and had an ultrasound on Wednesday. We did not see the hematoma on Wednesday. However, on Thursday night I started bleeding a lot more, and my doctor got me in on Friday morning. It was HUGE. It literally is the size of the sac, and it grew in only the last two days. Based on what I'm reading, I'm sorta coming to terms with the fact that this pregnancy will most likely not be viable. I've been bleeding off and on, with some cramping, but nothing gushing...yet. Not sure if anyone else had a large hematoma so early in their pregnancies with a positive outcome, but was curious?


----------



## Yo_Yo

melly2 said:


> Hello, I'm new to this group. I'm curious how everyone's outcome has been. I was diagnosed earlier this week, and I'm 6weeks pregnant. I had small bleeding on Monday and had an ultrasound on Wednesday. We did not see the hematoma on Wednesday. However, on Thursday night I started bleeding a lot more, and my doctor got me in on Friday morning. It was HUGE. It literally is the size of the sac, and it grew in only the last two days. Based on what I'm reading, I'm sorta coming to terms with the fact that this pregnancy will most likely not be viable. I've been bleeding off and on, with some cramping, but nothing gushing...yet. Not sure if anyone else had a large hematoma so early in their pregnancies with a positive outcome, but was curious?

Hey. Sorry your going through this :hugs:
Don't rule out getting a baby at the end of all this worry. Most peoples pregnancies continue and stats I have come across have put even large ones in the odds of continuing. 

My story is as above your post if you want to take a look. 

:flower:


----------



## melly2

Thank you! You're stories and everyone else's stories put me at ease. I will have to "Rest", though I must admit, I don't rest easily. ;-) I'm hoping/praying that this gets smaller by my next ultrasound in a week and half.


----------



## Yo_Yo

melly2 said:


> Thank you! You're stories and everyone else's stories put me at ease. I will have to "Rest", though I must admit, I don't rest easily. ;-) I'm hoping/praying that this gets smaller by my next ultrasound in a week and half.

Good luck with your next ultrasound. Let us know how it goes.

And yes, the resting up is hard, but it does help in my experience :)


----------



## eyemom

Hi ladies, haven't posted in a long time. Haven't had a scan in a few weeks, and won't again until my morphology scan. Haven't bled in a month or so, so I'm feeling really positive about things. Still cheering each of you on and praying for healthy LOs. <3


----------



## mjbj

Hi! Thank you for this group. I am pregnant with my 2nd and my 1st pregnancy/labor/delivery was a breeze. On Wed. I started bleeding bight red when I peed, wiped, and a light pad. It seemed to come and go and I had some light cramping/pressure in my uterus. I called the doctor and they explained many women bleed/spot in early pregnancy and as long as no cramping or heavy bleeding not to worry. I just didn't feel okay with this so I called back a few hours later. I went in the next day for an ultrasound and I am 7 weeks today and the baby looked good and has a heartbeat. They told me I do have SCH and it measure 4 cm and is posterior. Anyone know what that means? I've been educating myself and it seems from what I've read, the bigger the clot is and depending on where it's located could be a negative outcome. I go back next Wed. for another ultrasound. Today I am spotting very light brown and they said it was old blood. They said the clot could either dry up or absorb itself on its own, or it could cause a miscarriage. So I don't like that 50/50. I am saddened that my 1st was so easy and now I can't be excited, I am just worried and stressed. I am taking it easier and not working out or lifting anything heavy. Doctor didn't put me on bed rest but said to take it easy, no intercourse, etc. I had brown spotting over the weekend and nothing now. No cramps and my stomach feels much better. Can't wait to see if it's gone Wed. at ultrasound appt. Wondering how others are doing or how others who went through this made out.


----------



## melly2

eyemom: That's great news! Here's to a happy, healthy pregnancy!

mjbj: I'm sorta in the same boat as you. I had a 6 week scan last Wednesday after spotting on Monday and saw nothing. Then had a bleed on Thursday and got scanned on Friday and it was the size of the sac?!?! How it formed in two days and got that big is still boggling my mind. The only thing I can think of is the Fish Oil I take; which I have now stopped. I've also stopped running and exercising. I don't have a scan until next week, at which point, I will be 8 weeks pregnant. I have done TONS of research over the weekend (my husband is a scientists so he has access to online medical journals). From what I can tell there are a few things that make a "worse". 

- Size
- When you were diagnosed in relations to the gestational age (the earlier, the worse the outcome)
- Relation to the placenta

As far as what to do; there is not clear consensus here. Most say pelvic rest, some say bed rest. My husband also suggests going off any blood thinners; aspirin and the like, which I have done.

Good luck! It's been mentally tough on me. My husband and I have been struggling to get pregnant for over two years after his cancer, and resorted to IVF this year. IVF was no picnic either, so we feel like the cards are continuously stacked up against us. I was excited when I learned that I was pregnant, but now I'm just worried. It's hard to be excited anymore.


----------



## Ferreroroche

melly2 said:


> eyemom: That's great news! Here's to a happy, healthy pregnancy!
> 
> mjbj: I'm sorta in the same boat as you. I had a 6 week scan last Wednesday after spotting on Monday and saw nothing. Then had a bleed on Thursday and got scanned on Friday and it was the size of the sac?!?! How it formed in two days and got that big is still boggling my mind. The only thing I can think of is the Fish Oil I take; which I have now stopped. I've also stopped running and exercising. I don't have a scan until next week, at which point, I will be 8 weeks pregnant. I have done TONS of research over the weekend (my husband is a scientists so he has access to online medical journals). From what I can tell there are a few things that make a "worse".
> 
> - Size
> - When you were diagnosed in relations to the gestational age (the earlier, the worse the outcome)
> - Relation to the placenta
> 
> As far as what to do; there is not clear consensus here. Most say pelvic rest, some say bed rest. My husband also suggests going off any blood thinners; aspirin and the like, which I have done.
> 
> Good luck! It's been mentally tough on me. My husband and I have been struggling to get pregnant for over two years after his cancer, and resorted to IVF this year. IVF was no picnic either, so we feel like the cards are continuously stacked up against us. I was excited when I learned that I was pregnant, but now I'm just worried. It's hard to be excited anymore.

Kelly, all you have found is correct... Generally, bigger and closer to the placenta is more likely to cause problems... But have seen exceptions to this. Not clear about the earlier having a worse outcome. I have seen lots of early ones clearing up by end of first trimester and second trimester ones cause devastating outcomes... So hard to know really.

I also conceived via IVF (well done you on your cycle, looks like you had an excellent outcome), and miscarried before this pregnancy, so I was distraught when I developed the sch at 11+6 weeks. I thought someone was actually trying to break me.

My hematoma was pretty big.... At least the size of my 11 week baby (over 5cm) and looked horrendous... And it bleeds for weeks and weeks... Got bigger and is still there now at 30 weeks.

But bubs is totally oblivious to it and growing fine. I did opt for bed rest during the bleeding spell, but I know so,e haven't and were still fine. It is what you are comfortable with.

Good luck and keep us updated with your progress.


----------



## melly2

Ferreroroche: Glad to hear you're so far along now! You're in the home stretch now!

SCH seems to vary from person to person. It does seem like pregnancies conceived via IVF are more rampant, but maybe I don't want to speculate. 

Good luck!


----------



## Ferreroroche

melly2 said:


> Ferreroroche: Glad to hear you're so far along now! You're in the home stretch now!
> 
> SCH seems to vary from person to person. It does seem like pregnancies conceived via IVF are more rampant, but maybe I don't want to speculate.
> 
> Good luck!

No, I also read that is more common in ivf pregnancies and after miscarriage. 

And sorry, have just realised my autocorrect changed melly to Kelly!


----------



## melly2

I am exactly 7 weeks today and had a gush of red and passed a big tissue last night, along with severe cramps. I was convinced that I miscarried. I went to the doctor's this morning and the ultrasound shows a healthy baby but an even bigger hematoma. It's about 4.7cm*2cm*2cm, which is very large compared to the size of the sac. It is close to the cervix, so that explains why I'm bleeding more. It also appears to be the opposite side of where the placenta will grow, so there is *some* good news here, but I'll admit, I'm not feeling very optimistic about the potential outcome here based on what I'm reading.


----------



## melly2

Also, I have another question. My doctor said I can resume normal activities, just don't go training for a marathon. Based on that, I would assume I can do yoga and light exercise? I see mixed results on this when I google, but my doctor told me that not being active won't shrink it. Obviously, I've been very lethargic all week and stupid thing is still growing, so I'm starting to think light activity can't be any worse? No?


----------



## Ferreroroche

melly2 said:


> I am exactly 7 weeks today and had a gush of red and passed a big tissue last night, along with severe cramps. I was convinced that I miscarried. I went to the doctor's this morning and the ultrasound shows a healthy baby but an even bigger hematoma. It's about 4.7cm*2cm*2cm, which is very large compared to the size of the sac. It is close to the cervix, so that explains why I'm bleeding more. It also appears to be the opposite side of where the placenta will grow, so there is *some* good news here, but I'll admit, I'm not feeling very optimistic about the potential outcome here based on what I'm reading.

Sorry to hear that Melly, but please don't assume the worst. What you are experiencing is quite a normal occurence for an sch. It's scary and horrid, but there is just as much chance of it being fine as ending badly.

At this stage your hematoma is big in comparison to the sac which does make it more of a risk right now, but it is probably at its worst right now and may well start to calm down.

In terms of exercise, I would not wish to contradict your doctor as I am not a medical professional, however there was a piece of Australian research that indicated that resting during bleeding and two weeks after it stopped did have an impact on improving the outcome.

Whilst I agree that bedrest will not reduce the size of the sch.... (Only the blood escaping out or being reabsorbed by the body will do that), the "tear" or "bruise" that is actually causing the bleed needs to heal for the bleeding to stop. I always felt far more comfortable that the tear would heal quicker if I limited my activity than if I carried on as usual.

But it is personal choice. I'm sure there are others who have continued activity and been ok too.

Perhaps the other ladies can give their opinion on whether they felt that resting whilst bleeding helped.

Good luck and keep everything crossed.


----------



## Yo_Yo

Hi Melly
Sorry you had a scare :flower: I absolutely agree with Ferreoroche on the resting up-after my first bleed I took it easy, then a week later I had another big gush.

I put myself on bedrest and although I continued to bleed there were no fresh gushes. I can't say 100% it was the reason I didn't, but I wanted to give it my best possible shot. 

Hopefully your clot will go soon


----------



## Ferreroroche

Frizzabelle - how are you? You are getting close to term now, how are you coping?

Has anyone seen Hmommy on a thread? She was real close behind me and haven't heard from her on here for a while.


----------



## Frizzabelle

Ferreroroche said:


> Frizzabelle - how are you? You are getting close to term now, how are you coping?
> 
> Has anyone seen Hmommy on a thread? She was real close behind me and haven't heard from her on here for a while.

I'm ok thank you. Full term tomorrow which is amazing as I certainly didn't think I would make it this far, feeling very blessed that he still seems healthy and I've been told that they think he's on the big side (head measuring 3 weeks ahead, belly 2 1/2 weeks etc) he was already weighing approx 5lb 12oz at 34 weeks although I know they can be way off!!
They are going to keep a close eye on bleeding during labour but still feeling very anxious! No more scans for me now and they are classing me as a normal pregnancy :)
Pelvic pain is still an issue but not long left to endure it now! Lol
Good luck to all you ladies whose clots are still present. I hope any bleeding/spotting stops for you soon. There is light at the end of the tunnel! I will definitely update when baby arrives x


----------



## Yo_Yo

Frizzabelle said:


> Ferreroroche said:
> 
> 
> Frizzabelle - how are you? You are getting close to term now, how are you coping?
> 
> Has anyone seen Hmommy on a thread? She was real close behind me and haven't heard from her on here for a while.
> 
> I'm ok thank you. Full term tomorrow which is amazing as I certainly didn't think I would make it this far, feeling very blessed that he still seems healthy and I've been told that they think he's on the big side (head measuring 3 weeks ahead, belly 2 1/2 weeks etc) he was already weighing approx 5lb 12oz at 34 weeks although I know they can be way off!!
> They are going to keep a close eye on bleeding during labour but still feeling very anxious! No more scans for me now and they are classing me as a normal pregnancy :)
> Pelvic pain is still an issue but not long left to endure it now! Lol
> Good luck to all you ladies whose clots are still present. I hope any bleeding/spotting stops for you soon. There is light at the end of the tunnel! I will definitely update when baby arrives xClick to expand...

Great news! Can't believe your nearly there now-how exciting. Can't wait to see the update when you have him :)


----------



## Ferreroroche

Sorry to be a whinge but I am freaking out.

Two days ago my hubby was a little under the weather. He was acting like he was dying, but in truth only had a sort throat and the aches.

My son also had a sore throat but I thought nothing of it because I assumed it was the same mild cold that my hubby had.

By yesterday hubby was on the mend, but my son was sent home from school with a fever.

The fever continued all night and was still there this morning, but was only 38.3 ish.

By lunchtime, his fever had increased to nearly 40 degrees. The only time he had a fever like this was when he had the flu last winter, which lasted 6 days. I then caught it and was bed ridden for 2 weeks.

I'm freaking out that he has flu again and is going to be wiped out with 40 degree fever for 6 days again. At nearly 31 weeks pregnant I can't really afford to get flu. My immune system is so run down.

My hubby is supposed to be looking after him, but he just keeps bringing him in the room with me and then sitting on his phone or falling asleep, so my son obviously keeps coming to me for comfort.

I had the flu jab in January, but it only covers a few strains, and I am panicking that I'm going to get it and end up in hospital with complications or that the baby will get sick.

I know this must sound over dramatic, but I have literally had to come out to the car because I can't breathe in the house. I feel claustrophobic and terrified.


----------



## Frizzabelle

It's hard not to panic when you have already gone through so much but just remember these bubbas are stronger than we think and are quite well protected in there. I had a sickness bug earlier on in the pregnancy and I was sure I would make myself bleed again or the baby would suffer from the vomiting and lack of food but he was fine. Hopefully you won't catch anything as im sure u feel run down enough as it is! I hope your little one gets better real quick, it's awful seeing them suffer x


----------



## Yo_Yo

Sounds tough to deal with when your pregnant Ferreoroche :flower:

Hopefully your protected with your flu jab, but as frizzabelle says, they are strong and well protected in there.

Hope your lo gets well soon


----------



## Ferreroroche

Thanks ladies.

Realise I am probably being a bit OTT about it, but flu in pregnancy was one of my worst fears...

I've had stomach bug, throat infection, cold etc... Can cope with all that as I know bubs is ok and just me feeling rough, but I know 3rd trimester is worst time to get flu and voila here it is....at the end of May. I mean.. Who gets flu in May? Still hoping is a different virus and little man recovers fast.

Sometimes it just feels like you can't get a break.

I think being housebound for so long has made me claustrophobic too, so having to spend a weekend in the house with my lazy hubby and fever stricken kid is giving me palpitations.

Fingers crossed things will improve soon.


----------



## hmommy219

Ferreroroche said:


> Frizzabelle - how are you? You are getting close to term now, how are you coping?
> 
> Has anyone seen Hmommy on a thread? She was real close behind me and haven't heard from her on here for a while.

I'm here!! Lol.... :thumbup: I've been super busy (and tired) lately. 2 showers and finishing up the nursery :happydance: 

At my last ultrasound both babies weighed over 3lbs! It's getting closer!! How are you doing?? :hugs:


----------



## Ferreroroche

Wow Hmommy,

You must be getting close to term for your twins now. How great.

All been smooth?


----------



## Yo_Yo

Great news with baby's weight hmommy :) nice to see you on here.

Ferreoroche-I'm the same with people being ill when pregnant. It's the last thing you want so your bound to be concerned. Sure you'll be fine though. I try to boost my immune system with manuka honey tea whenever I am concerned. It's actually really good, and they use it in hospitals to help prevent mrsa.

How's your little boy today?


----------



## Ferreroroche

Yo_Yo said:


> Great news with baby's weight hmommy :) nice to see you on here.
> 
> Ferreoroche-I'm the same with people being ill when pregnant. It's the last thing you want so your bound to be concerned. Sure you'll be fine though. I try to boost my immune system with manuka honey tea whenever I am concerned. It's actually really good, and they use it in hospitals to help prevent mrsa.
> 
> How's your little boy today?

Off to the OOH docs with suspected scarlet fever. He had temp all night, and this morning has pink face and heat rash type thing all over back and down leg even though his temp has reduced a little.

I phoned my delivery ward (good time to switch to private) who answered in one ring! And are taking advice from virology dept and calling me back.

In meantime my parents are returning from their weekend away early to let me stay with them for a couple of days until my son has been on antibiotics long enough not to be contagious.


----------



## Yo_Yo

Ferreroroche said:


> Yo_Yo said:
> 
> 
> Great news with baby's weight hmommy :) nice to see you on here.
> 
> Ferreoroche-I'm the same with people being ill when pregnant. It's the last thing you want so your bound to be concerned. Sure you'll be fine though. I try to boost my immune system with manuka honey tea whenever I am concerned. It's actually really good, and they use it in hospitals to help prevent mrsa.
> 
> How's your little boy today?
> 
> Off to the OOH docs with suspected scarlet fever. He had temp all night, and this morning has pink face and heat rash type thing all over back and down leg even though his temp has reduced a little.
> 
> I phoned my delivery ward (good time to switch to private) who answered in one ring! And are taking advice from virology dept and calling me back.
> 
> In meantime my parents are returning from their weekend away early to let me stay with them for a couple of days until my son has been on antibiotics long enough not to be contagious.Click to expand...

Oh no :-( your poor little boy. Hope he gets better soon. Sounds a good idea to stay with your parents a little while. 
Great your midwifery care sounds on the ball.


----------



## Ferreroroche

Yo_Yo said:


> Ferreroroche said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yo_Yo said:
> 
> 
> Great news with baby's weight hmommy :) nice to see you on here.
> 
> Ferreoroche-I'm the same with people being ill when pregnant. It's the last thing you want so your bound to be concerned. Sure you'll be fine though. I try to boost my immune system with manuka honey tea whenever I am concerned. It's actually really good, and they use it in hospitals to help prevent mrsa.
> 
> How's your little boy today?
> 
> Off to the OOH docs with suspected scarlet fever. He had temp all night, and this morning has pink face and heat rash type thing all over back and down leg even though his temp has reduced a little.
> 
> I phoned my delivery ward (good time to switch to private) who answered in one ring! And are taking advice from virology dept and calling me back.
> 
> In meantime my parents are returning from their weekend away early to let me stay with them for a couple of days until my son has been on antibiotics long enough not to be contagious.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh no :-( your poor little boy. Hope he gets better soon. Sounds a good idea to stay with your parents a little while.
> Great your midwifery care sounds on the ball.Click to expand...

Yeah, feel sorry for him, he obviously feels rubbish, lots of crying today. I want to help him but have to think of me and bubs too... Not good time for me to catch it.

I've told my hubby to tell the GP no messing about. He has slogged out the fever for two days and is just getting worse and now has rash and is coughing up muck.

Very impressed with the midwife. My first experience of contacting the private ward I booked into a week ago and she was very on the ball. She even told me she had emailed my consultant to advise of the situation.

Bit better than the 4 days I spent on the phone to my old nhs antenatal clinic trying to just get my iron level results! I do understand the nhs are under so much pressure though..... Totally overwhelmed particularly in London area with short staff, but that is no good to me when there is an emergency.

Thanks for the support. I've been doing my nut the past two days, but thought it was weird him contracting flu in May... Scarlet fever makes more sense.


----------



## hmommy219

Ferreroroche said:


> Wow Hmommy,
> 
> You must be getting close to term for your twins now. How great.
> 
> All been smooth?

Yes, not too bad. I have gestational diabetes which is common with a multiple pregnancy so that's been a pain, but I'm eating a low carb, sugar free, high protein diet and checking my blood sugar 4 x a day (no insulin shots needed touch wood!!) 

5-6 weeks to go for me. How are things going for you? 
:)


----------



## Ferreroroche

hmommy219 said:


> Ferreroroche said:
> 
> 
> Wow Hmommy,
> 
> You must be getting close to term for your twins now. How great.
> 
> All been smooth?
> 
> Yes, not too bad. I have gestational diabetes which is common with a multiple pregnancy so that's been a pain, but I'm eating a low carb, sugar free, high protein diet and checking my blood sugar 4 x a day (no insulin shots needed touch wood!!)
> 
> 5-6 weeks to go for me. How are things going for you?
> :)Click to expand...

Alright. Sch still there but old and not really significant compared to bubs now.

About 7-8 weeks to go for me as consultant doesn't want him going to 40 weeks.

Just trying to make it through next week without catching scarlet fever from my son... Crap timing.


----------



## hmommy219

:hugs: Jeez...scarlet fever? I thought that was eradicated? I'd be checking myself into a hotel !! Lol... Stay well! You're down to just single digit weeks now! :)


----------



## Ferreroroche

hmommy219 said:


> :hugs: Jeez...scarlet fever? I thought that was eradicated? I'd be checking myself into a hotel !! Lol... Stay well! You're down to just single digit weeks now! :)

Yes... Was a Victorian disease that has been rather rare for years now, but for some reason it has made a resurgence and is quite rampant this year.

I spent two days trying to protect myself through slightly OCD hygiene when he had the flu type symptoms... Then when the rash came out yesterday and scarlet fever was confirmed, my husband and I decided it was best I moved to my parents for a few days until the antibiotics had taken hold and made him non contagious.

24 hours in and his temperature has subsided and he is perking up, so expect to be back home tomorrow.

Missing him terribly, but it was really freaking me out being home and it was unfair of him to be unable to go near me.

Hoping I'll escape catching it.


----------



## hmommy219

Oh, poor little thing :(. Well, you did the smart thing going to your parents. If there ever was a time to be s little OCD...its during pregnancy!


----------



## Yo_Yo

Ferreoroche-how are things now? Hope you managed to avoid the scarlet fever and your little ones better. :flower:


----------



## Ferreroroche

Yo_Yo said:


> Ferreoroche-how are things now? Hope you managed to avoid the scarlet fever and your little ones better. :flower:

Ok so far *touch wood*.

Came home yesterday, and little man went back to childminders having been on the antibiotics for 48 hours.

The rash has just started disappearing today and he is starting to eat again. 

So just got another few days to wait to see if I develop any symptoms.

Little fella has been diligent in taking his medicine so mummy and baby could come home, and he was all dressed and ready to meet my by 7.30am yesterday. He kissed my bump and welcomed baby home.

So sweet.

Seems rife this year though so wondering if any women in hospital will have symptoms when I'm delivering.


----------



## Yo_Yo

Glad he is getting better and no sign of it with you so far. Great the rash has gone, poor thing.
He sounds a sweet boy kissing your bump :)

Wonder why is so rife at the moment? You do worry about these things when your pregnant, it's understandable.


----------



## melly2

I had an ultrasound today (I'm 8 weeks). The hematoma hasn't shrunk much, but it isn't larger either. Also, the hematoma appears to be clotting since we saw old blood near the cervix (it looked more grey near the cervix). I haven't had a major bleed in a week, so I'm hoping that I this is not on the up side of this scary hill. Though it's not dissolved, it appears to be drying out (or something).


----------



## Yo_Yo

melly2 said:


> I had an ultrasound today (I'm 8 weeks). The hematoma hasn't shrunk much, but it isn't larger either. Also, the hematoma appears to be clotting since we saw old blood near the cervix (it looked more grey near the cervix). I haven't had a major bleed in a week, so I'm hoping that I this is not on the up side of this scary hill. Though it's not dissolved, it appears to be drying out (or something).

That sounds promising. To start with my clot was a black mass, then it started looking grey as it was clotting old blood before it disappeared. 

Hopefully your bleeding will stay away if it's starting to clot up :)


----------



## Ferreroroche

melly2 said:


> I had an ultrasound today (I'm 8 weeks). The hematoma hasn't shrunk much, but it isn't larger either. Also, the hematoma appears to be clotting since we saw old blood near the cervix (it looked more grey near the cervix). I haven't had a major bleed in a week, so I'm hoping that I this is not on the up side of this scary hill. Though it's not dissolved, it appears to be drying out (or something).

That's good melly2.

Mine was the same.... Black mass to start (even with swirly lines in it where the blood was swooshing around), then fading to grey as it clotted, and eventually white and grainy when it was totally clotted..... So hopefully yours will now stop fresh bleeding and any blood loss will be older.

Don't worry too much about size right now... They do take a while to disappear, it is getting them to stop freshly bleeding which seems to be critical.

Are you spotting brown at all, or has it stopped totally?


----------



## Frizzabelle

Sounds good melly, mine was greying (clotting) near my cervix before it disappeared :) x


----------



## Ziggie

Hey ladies. I think I can join this thread. I had a large gushing bleed last night with two huge clots... Terrifying. Went to A&E and baby was perfectly fine but she saw a clot/bleed on the scan. Is this a sch? I think it is from what I've read. It doesn't seem to be big, maybe I passed the worst of it? I have a scan photo, and you can see the bleed.

If you look above babies head there's a point, and just below the point there's a shadow, which she identified as a clot. Any thoughts? I think you click the photo to enlarge it.

I'm signed off work till my dating scan in a week and half. Can't express how happy we were to see that baby. Awful as it sounds I though it has gone in the toilet bowl :cry:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Yo_Yo

Ziggie said:


> Hey ladies. I think I can join this thread. I had a large gushing bleed last night with two huge clots... Terrifying. Went to A&E and baby was perfectly fine but she saw a clot/bleed on the scan. Is this a sch? I think it is from what I've read. It doesn't seem to be big, maybe I passed the worst of it? I have a scan photo, and you can see the bleed.
> 
> If you look above babies head there's a point, and just below the point there's a shadow, which she identified as a clot. Any thoughts? I think you click the photo to enlarge it.
> 
> I'm signed off work till my dating scan in a week and half. Can't express how happy we were to see that baby. Awful as it sounds I though it has gone in the toilet bowl :cry:

:hugs: sorry you've had a tough time with your bleeding lovely. It's always a big worry then relief to see your baby in these situations, so I understand your roller coaster of emotions.

From what your describing, it does sound like a sch. Did they take any measurements of the clot? From what I can see you your scan the clot is a lot smaller than your baby, which significantly increases your odds of a successful pregnancy. 

How's the bleeding now? I would advise if your still bleeding to rest, and even if your not, keep avoiding any heavy lifting or straining.

In America they often advise Pelvic Rest (no fun times in the bedroom etc) whilst you have a sch too
The good news is most people who have one find they are gone by 20 weeks (or are tiny and insignificant/not problematic)
Welcome to the group, sorry you have to be here


----------



## melly2

Ferreroroche: I had brown spotting for a few days but now it has stopped all together. I have not bled for a week. *fingers crossed*


----------



## Ziggie

Yo_Yo said:


> :hugs: sorry you've had a tough time with your bleeding lovely. It's always a big worry then relief to see your baby in these situations, so I understand your roller coaster of emotions.
> 
> From what your describing, it does sound like a sch. Did they take any measurements of the clot? From what I can see you your scan the clot is a lot smaller than your baby, which significantly increases your odds of a successful pregnancy.
> 
> How's the bleeding now? I would advise if your still bleeding to rest, and even if your not, keep avoiding any heavy lifting or straining.
> 
> In America they often advise Pelvic Rest (no fun times in the bedroom etc) whilst you have a sch too
> The good news is most people who have one find they are gone by 20 weeks (or are tiny and insignificant/not problematic)
> Welcome to the group, sorry you have to be here

No measurements. But baby was measuring just under 4cm at my last scan (which was only Tuesday!), so I guess the clot is about half that crudely measuring from the scan. So from what I've read that's pretty small. The clots that passed where fairly large. Smaller than an egg though (or small egg sized?!) I'm not good with guessing sizes! Big enough to be very scary and for me to wonder how the hell it got out of me and where it came from, and to think it could be baby for a few scary seconds.

The bleeding almost stopped immediately, and I've had very minimal spotting since then. I soaked a panty liner in the night, and put a proper pad on today but it's been relatively clear. Only a little when I wiped. I did have some minor spotting last week too, so I'm suspecting this is all related.

I'm resting up, bit scared to move really!!! I'm feeling hopeful though... The doctor last night was very positive and that helped a lot. She said I could possibly bleed again, so I'm prepared now at least.

It has been really helpful to hear it happens to others, and it has a good outcome most of the time. Hopefully this is the last of it...


----------



## mara16jade

Hi Ziggie, my SCH was first found in week 5 and I had about 4-5 big/moderate bleeds with little clots until about 14 weeks. I was put on pelvic rest (i.e. no working out, no sex, no heavy lifting, no orgasms) until week 17 when the SCH was declared gone.

I spotted between bleeds, so I was either bleeding or spotting for almost 100% of my 1st trimester - very scary and stressful. I also had horrible cramps that would wake me in the middle of the night and had me doubled over in the kitchen. Elevating my feet and drinking lots of water seemed to help quite a bit with the cramps.

Take it easy, and use caution when/if they clear you to go back to regular activities. Most women that I've talked to remain on pelvic rest or bed rest until the SCH is totally gone. Lots of :hugs:


----------



## Ziggie

Thanks. I feel so fortunate to be able to chat about it to people who have experienced it. And it has definitely made me feel closer to baby and the whole experience, and realise just how fragile everything is! 

I'm supposed to fly to the us on the 14th for a 2 week road trip (alone!). I'm coming to terms with the fact I will probably have to cancel that too... I swear when baby is old enough I will never let that go lol :D

Glad to hear everyone is so positive :hugs:


----------



## Ferreroroche

melly2 said:


> Ferreroroche: I had brown spotting for a few days but now it has stopped all together. I have not bled for a week. *fingers crossed*

Melly, that sounds really promising. I hope the bleeding stays away and hopefully the sch disappears without further trouble

Ziggie- welcome. Your baby looks great! Sorry to hear of your scary experience. Keep us informed of how you're going. FYI - I found for weeks that I barely bled at all in the day but in evening/at night it would start up again. I have no idea why, but seems to be common occurence, so don't freak if you experience more bleeding at night than in the day.


----------



## Ziggie

That's good to know. I had been lying down last night, and it was about 9.30pm I got up for a wee, and just had a gush. Thanks for sharing that, I will be more prepared now! I'm keeping the pads on for a few days to be safe, but it's been totally blood free today (which I'm hoping is good news!).


----------



## Ferreroroche

Hi all,

Had my second check up with my new private consultant at Queen Charlottes/Hammersmith today.

Despite me feeling like a heavy, huffing, puffing whale, it seems like all is progressing smoothly.

My obs were all normal.... Bump right on track size wise... But baby is descending into the pelvis head down already (31+4). Explains why I now need to pee every 5 mins.

I had a blood test for my iron levels to see if supplements are working and the consultant is phoning me with results on Monday.

Am back in two weeks for a growth scan and check up again.

Whole thing ran on time and as smooth as can be.

Feeling really good under the new private care.


----------



## mara16jade

Glad you had a good check up! I think its normal for baby to be head down and really in the pelvis...right?? My LO is very much LOW in my pelvis and it even hurts at times.

I had an internal check to measure my cervix length (mine is shortening :(), and I asked where the head was, and it was like truly on the cervix. My doctor looked at me and giggled and said, his head is "right here", very low. We were staring at the monitor and I just couldn't believe his head was like ON my cervix like that. No wonder its so uncomfortable!

Speaking of my short cervix, my doctor wrote me off work starting Monday. :( I wasn't ready for that. I asked if I could have a week to sort things out here, and she said no. :shrug: She's really worried about pre-term labor due to my shortening cervix. Yikes. :nope:


----------



## Ferreroroche

mara16jade said:


> Glad you had a good check up! I think its normal for baby to be head down and really in the pelvis...right?? My LO is very much LOW in my pelvis and it even hurts at times.
> 
> I had an internal check to measure my cervix length (mine is shortening :(), and I asked where the head was, and it was like truly on the cervix. My doctor looked at me and giggled and said, his head is "right here", very low. We were staring at the monitor and I just couldn't believe his head was like ON my cervix like that. No wonder its so uncomfortable!
> 
> Speaking of my short cervix, my doctor wrote me off work starting Monday. :( I wasn't ready for that. I asked if I could have a week to sort things out here, and she said no. :shrug: She's really worried about pre-term labor due to my shortening cervix. Yikes. :nope:

Oh that's abit of a curve ball. Do they know why it has started shortening?

Sadly, at home with your feet up is the best you can do at this stage to keep it from getting worse.

But be reassured, at 33 weeks, your bubs will be just fine if labour kicks off too early. I went into labour at 32 weeks with my first (due to an undiagnosed UTI not short cervix) and the neonatal nurse came to see me and said that if my boy was born at 33 weeks he would have excellent prognosis .... Would just need a little short term help for a few weeks.

Hopefully, if you put your feet up and keep gravity away, you can keep your bubs in a few more weeks anyway and all will be smooth.


----------



## mara16jade

Yeah, curve ball for sure! I wasn't planning on be off for maternity leave until the end of June! And I had to tell my employer yesterday, that today was my last day. :dohh: I felt bad, but they took it well. 

Yup, lots of rest!! If I can make it another 3 weeks, I'll be totally happy with him coming a tad early. He's measuring about a week ahead (maybe a little more), so pre-term labor at 36 wouldn't be too big of a deal (I don't think!!).

Three weeks ago I had a pre-term labor scare due to severe dehydration, and it looks like ever since then, my cervix just shortened and stayed that way. I'm stable, and not contracting anymore, but my doctor is concerned that work might be too stressful for my body. I'm an environmental specialist and the job site(s) I go to have some rather bumpy/unpaved roads. So off-roading is perhaps not the best thing right now. lol


----------



## Yo_Yo

Hey Mara-hope your baby holds off trying to meet you early. Your getting quite far on now-can't believe it. I remember saying happy v day, now your heading towards the end :)

Ferreoroche-how are you? Hope the scarlet fever has cleared in your little boy and you haven't caught it?


----------



## Ferreroroche

Yo_Yo said:


> Hey Mara-hope your baby holds off trying to meet you early. Your getting quite far on now-can't believe it. I remember saying happy v day, now your heading towards the end :)
> 
> Ferreoroche-how are you? Hope the scarlet fever has cleared in your little boy and you haven't caught it?

Aww ok thanks. Seem to have dodged the scarlet fever and the boy has been on his antibiotics for over 5 days now so shows no symptoms at all anymore. He'll remain on them for another 9 days to ensure the bacteria is killed fully.

Sadly, we have had to pull out of a party my son was due to attend tomorrow because the birthday girls brother has got chicken pox (spots still coming through), and quite frankly, I cannot face the worry of exposing my kid to yet another undesirable illness in pregnancy.

Aside from that, I really am in the nitty gritty of third trimester now... All shopping has turned from exciting buys such as prams and nursery furniture to disposable pants and nighties!

I was beside myself with excitement to find a pair of over the bump pants today which I immediately put on at home and squealed with delight at how comfy they are compared to the cutting waistline of the under bump ones I had been wearing.

I did however splurge on some seriously cute baby stuff from the baby gift shop last night.... It was so cute I was almost welling up. Especially the bath robe with a little lion on the hood for my little "Leo".


----------



## Yo_Yo

Wow-32 weeks tomorrow?! Where's the time going? So glad you haven't caught it, and I really don't blame you pulling him out of a party where he would be exposed to Chicken Pox-neither of you need to deal with that right now.

Glad your able to enjoy the fun parts to pregnancy now(even if it's shopping for maternity pants!) I think when it's been a tough pregnancy it's harder to focus on all that when your worried, but you will be full term in 5 weeks now :) time to enjoy all that's ahead imminently.


----------



## Ziggie

Well I haven't had any more bleeding. And literally the tiniest amount of spotting (most after BM). Not sure whether I'm relaxed yet, but I went out and about yesterday. I was kinda paranoid about being in the car (I wasn't driving) and jiggling around, and there was a bit of 'what if it happens in public' in the back of my mind! And lots of knicker checking! But (touch wood) nothing.... 

Can't wait till baby is big enough to show and feel! Will be a lot more reassuring.


----------



## Yo_Yo

Ziggie said:


> Well I haven't had any more bleeding. And literally the tiniest amount of spotting (most after BM). Not sure whether I'm relaxed yet, but I went out and about yesterday. I was kinda paranoid about being in the car (I wasn't driving) and jiggling around, and there was a bit of 'what if it happens in public' in the back of my mind! And lots of knicker checking! But (touch wood) nothing....
> 
> Can't wait till baby is big enough to show and feel! Will be a lot more reassuring.

That's great you haven't had anymore bleeding. I think it's normal to worry about a bleed in public. I know the thought definitely crossed my mind.

Do you have a doppler? I found it really reassuring when my sch first appeared. I checked baby every morning. 

Hope time goes fast for you so you can have the comfort of feeling kicks :flower:


----------



## Ziggie

Thanks! I do have a doppler. Had a listen just this afternoon. It does help :) looking forward to a week of snoozing as I'm signed off work!


----------



## eyemom

Hi ladies. I've been following you all (that sounds creepy), but things have been pretty quiet here.

Okay so I went almost 7 weeks without any bleeding and I figured I was in the all-clear. (I never bled a lot to begin with.) Then I think Friday night, there was a TINY almost like a thread of blood on TP. I mean reeaalllly small, but still alarming b/c you never like to see blood when you're pg.

Then just now I saw another tiny "thread" of blood in my underwear. What's up? Has anyone else gone several weeks without anything, lived life as normal, then all of a sudden something come up again? So worried! I don't have a doppler or anything, and it's another 2 weeks before I'm supposed to have another scan. 3 weeks until I'm supposed to see my ob again. Going to message my Dr's office in the morning, but wanted to get your thoughts.

:flower:


----------



## Frizzabelle

Sorry you are worried again eyemom, definitely try to get checked if you feel the need! How far along are you now? Good that it's only a very tiny amount but never nice to see any!! Hopefully it's completely harmless. x


----------



## Yo_Yo

Eyemom-what colour was the blood? 

If it's only a tiny bit, it's probably not of major concern, but I'd get it looked at anyway. It might not even be sch related. Perhaps it's cervical erosion (sounds scary, but totally harmless) 

Keep us updated :hugs:


----------



## Ziggie

Eyemom, I'd speak to your dr. That's my plan of action from now on for everything!!! 

I was lying in bed this morning, got up and felt some damp (uh oh). But it was just (normal I'd say) discharge, but was tinged brown again. Boo. I'd already listened to the little heartbeat before I got up, so that was good timing.

I have a strange pressure feeling in my pelvis, which I think I had before. After I had my bleed, it was almost slightly relieving once I knew what it was (like I had more room). As weird as that sounds, I felt empty (which is also why I'd thought I'd lost the baby :( ).

Now I'm a bit paranoid something is "building up" again, although it's a bit irrational, as I'm pretty sure things are going to be very cramped in my pelvis right about now...


----------



## eyemom

Thank you ladies. I was 17 weeks yesterday. We have a way to send and receive messages (kinda like short emails) online to our Dr offices. I went ahead and sent a message last night so I could get it it out of my head. I'll just post the conversation:

ME: I've had a very TINY bit of bleeding again. I was Dx w/ the SCH several weeks ago, but I had not had any bleeding at all for almost 7 weeks. Then Fri night, there was a very scant almost like a "thread" of red blood on my TP. Then nothing until I saw the same thing in my underwear again tonight (Mon night). Other than that, no symptoms other than some mild-ish cramps (not necessarily a new symptom) which I had put off as my uterus growing/round ligament pain. Should I be concerned? Thanks.

NURSE: That is not too concerning at this point but definitely something we would want you to continue to monitor. If you start to have red bleeding, a change in the cramping you have had or any new onset of symptoms let us know. Also, if you have had intercourse in the last 72 hours that could have been the cause of the spotting you noticed.
Please let me know if you have any additional questions or concerns.

...Uhhhh now I'm trying to reply, and it's looking like it's not going through. I don't know. I'm trying to tell her the blood was red on Fri night, just such a small amount, like I drew a line with a fine point pen for a few millimeters. Monday night, I can't say for sure because it was dried by the time I saw it. Also wanted to mention that we hadn't had sex or done anything I thought would disturb my cervix in several days (would have mentioned that in the first place, but character limit :dohh: )

I'm also hoping it's nothing, but I'm also insecure since I haven't been feeling movement like I thought I should...I'm one day away from when I started feeling movement with my first pregnancy, and I've always heard you can feel it sooner with subsequent pregnancies. There have been a few times in the past week or so where I thought maybe I was feeling something, but they have been SO few and far between, I have no confidence about it. I know it's still early-ish, and it can depend on where baby and placenta are situated, but ugh. It was nice for about a month having no worries, now I'm crazy again. :wacko:

Ziggie, sorry it was brown tinged, but maybe it's just cleaning out the old stuff. <3 Sounds like things will be okay.

:hugs:


----------



## Ziggie

Sound slightly clotty if it was a string of red, could just be something totally normal :hugs: I've come to the conclusion that you're not normal if you're NOT worrying :D

Baby could just be lazy and not a big mover, so could be totally normal too :D do you have a scan coming up anytime soon?


----------



## eyemom

Scan in 13 days but who's counting? :haha:


----------



## Ziggie

I'm sure that feels like forever away! My next scan is Monday....... Can't come soon enough!!!!!!!!


----------



## Yo_Yo

Eyemom-the movements for me only got consistent around 20 weeks-your stool quite early and it's easy to miss the kicks at 17 weeks. I bet if you could be scanned right now, you'd see a baby bouncing around. My boy was kicking around like crazy at a scan at 18 weeks but I didn't feel a single one.


----------



## eyemom

Thanks ladies. Heard back from the nurse this morning, and she wasn't the least bit concerned. Wasn't even convinced a bit of blood that tiny would even be pregnancy related. :) Today I've felt really good and positive. :) I think I felt a little kick when I was taking my daughter to bed, too. <3


----------



## Yo_Yo

Great news eyemom! :)


----------



## Ferreroroche

Good news eyemom,

Keeping everything crossed you don't have anymore.


----------



## melly2

Had another scan today, at 9 weeks. Baby looks super healthy and hematoma is starting to go away and get reabsorbed back into my body! It's also on the opposite side of the placenta, so that's good. I've not had a major bleed in two weeks, so I'm hoping we're on the mend.


----------



## eyemom

Great news!


----------



## Yo_Yo

Great news Melly :)


----------



## Ferreroroche

Excellent Melly,

Sounds like your sch is behaving just as it should!

Hopefully yours will be a first trimester healer and by your 12 week scan it will be reabsorbed totally or at least very small and trouble free.


----------



## Ziggie

What are people's thoughts on travel with a small hematoma? I'm supposed to fly to the US in less than 2 weeks, alone. And meant to be travelling around by car when I get there. I can't go unless the dr says I'm fit to fly... But if they do (scan is Monday) - what would you do?


----------



## Yo_Yo

Ziggie said:


> What are people's thoughts on travel with a small hematoma? I'm supposed to fly to the US in less than 2 weeks, alone. And meant to be travelling around by car when I get there. I can't go unless the dr says I'm fit to fly... But if they do (scan is Monday) - what would you do?

Depends on how your sch has been behaving-l was personally told by the obstetrician after my second bleed to stay near the hospital. I asked as I was due to go on a break to visit family involving a 4 hour car journey. This was in the midst of my heavy bleeding though.

I'd definitely get advice on it before you make that decision, and then go on your gut instinct. You know your body and how your feeling better than anyone.


----------



## NikkiSD

Hi ladies :) I was diagnosed yesterday with a 1 cm SCH after finding blood when I wiped (red streaks in white CM). This is my first pregnancy and I'm terrified. I'm on pelvic rest, per my OB/Peri, but I've put myself on a modified bed rest because I am continuing to cramp every time I get up to move around. This morning I had brownish discharge when I woke up, nothing since.


----------



## NikkiSD

Has anyone dealt with bad pain in the first couple weeks of pregnancy? I'm just trying to figure out if there is any correlation...I had excruciating pain in 20 minute increments for about two weeks, 1-2 times per day. I ended up eating bags of prunes and taking gas-x because the nurse told me it was gas pains.


----------



## Yo_Yo

Hi Nikki 

Welcome to the group, although I'm sure you'd rather not be here. 

A 1cm clot is really small, so that's positive. Your doing the best thing by putting yourself on bedrest. I am pretty sure that's what helped me throughout my bleeding. Laying on your left side and drinking plenty also helps quite a bit.

Not sure about your pains and if they could have been possibly sch related, although I can say I suffered bad period like cramps during my bleed that came and went. This is because if you have an sch that's bleedibg it causes irritation to the uterus, which in turn contracts to try to expel the irritant (blood) 

How many weeks pregnant are you? The size of your clot in relation to your baby is helpful indicator too I hear, as If your baby is bigger than the clot, that's a good thing. 

Mine was the same length of my baby at 12.5 weeks, and it grew a bit more to 7cm not long after. But all is going well at nearly 24 weeks, so hang on in there 

:hugs:


----------



## Ferreroroche

Yo_Yo said:


> Hi Nikki
> 
> Welcome to the group, although I'm sure you'd rather not be here.
> 
> A 1cm clot is really small, so that's positive. Your doing the best thing by putting yourself on bedrest. I am pretty sure that's what helped me throughout my bleeding. Laying on your left side and drinking plenty also helps quite a bit.
> 
> Not sure about your pains and if they could have been possibly sch related, although I can say I suffered bad period like cramps during my bleed that came and went. This is because if you have an sch that's bleedibg it causes irritation to the uterus, which in turn contracts to try to expel the irritant (blood)
> 
> How many weeks pregnant are you? The size of your clot in relation to your baby is helpful indicator too I hear, as If your baby is bigger than the clot, that's a good thing.
> 
> Mine was the same length of my baby at 12.5 weeks, and it grew a bit more to 7cm not long after. But all is going well at nearly 24 weeks, so hang on in there
> 
> :hugs:

Ooh v day for you tomorrow YoYo!

Congrats.


----------



## Yo_Yo

Thanks Ferreoroche :) it's felt a long time coming!

How's thing with you? Your getting well into third trimester now :) 

Hope your little boys over scarlet fever now?


----------



## Ferreroroche

Yo_Yo said:


> Thanks Ferreoroche :) it's felt a long time coming!
> 
> How's thing with you? Your getting well into third trimester now :)
> 
> Hope your little boys over scarlet fever now?

Yes, my son is still finishing antibiotics but is symptom free.

But he is acting up big time. After another hard morning I have finally sussed what his problem is. Far from missing my attention for the past 3 months while I was on bed rest, he has actually enjoyed his daddy's 1 to 1 attention. Now I am trying to get about a bit and get involved with them, he is resenting me being involved and gets especially involved if my hubby pays me attention.

First there was the incident at the park where he head banged me then went mad at me she I cried and my hubby told him he had hurt me, then this morning, when I cried briefly because I had terrible back pain and indigestion, he tried to pull my hubby away from me when he came to rub my back. He cries and tantrums a lot as a way of getting attention, but clearly hates it if I do the same (even though I am not doing it for attention!).

So at least now I have twigged it I can try figure out what to do about it, but I could do without it right now when I am feeling so generally crap.

Ahhh the joys of the third trimester.

Am also sweltering in this heat.

Took a bump shot today and realised why. I am enormous! Still 6-7 weeks of growth to go, EEK!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 56.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Yo_Yo

Lovely bump Ferreoroche :) you carry very neatly. It's great to take pregnancy photos for you to look back on.

Your son will start behaving again. Sounds like a phase to me, so don't worry :flower: 
My daughter won't give me a kiss or hug, and when daddy gets home from work she wants his full attention, dancing around between us smiling at him, so I think it's a common thing they go through. 

Oh wow-just seen your ticker and noticed only 50 days to go! Only a few weeks until your full term :)


----------



## Ziggie

Amazing bump!!

I've been great past few days. Scan tomorrow and I'm really hoping for good news. Excited and nervous!


----------



## Yo_Yo

Good luck Ziggie, will be great for you to see your baby again. :)


----------



## Ferreroroche

Ziggie said:


> Amazing bump!!
> 
> I've been great past few days. Scan tomorrow and I'm really hoping for good news. Excited and nervous!

Good luck Ziggie, hope it's all positive.


----------



## Ziggie

There was no sign of any clot/bleed on the scan :) and I saw a consultant and she said I'm fine to travel! Baby measures 12w5d, so ahead again!

Thanks for all your support! Now I have 4 days to make a final decision about flying! And of course, scan photo:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Yo_Yo

Aww lovely scan photo Ziggie :)

So glad all looks well-fantastic news! I think a holiday sounds too good to turn down if all is looking so great :)


----------



## Ferreroroche

Ziggie said:


> There was no sign of any clot/bleed on the scan :) and I saw a consultant and she said I'm fine to travel! Baby measures 12w5d, so ahead again!
> 
> Thanks for all your support! Now I have 4 days to make a final decision about flying! And of course, scan photo:

Great news. Hope it's all smooth sailing from here.


----------



## eyemom

Ziggie said:


> There was no sign of any clot/bleed on the scan :) and I saw a consultant and she said I'm fine to travel! Baby measures 12w5d, so ahead again!
> 
> Thanks for all your support! Now I have 4 days to make a final decision about flying! And of course, scan photo:

Great news Ziggie! :D


----------



## Ferreroroche

Eyemom, have you had any more red streaks or has it gone away now?


----------



## eyemom

I had a tiny thread of red just last night! First time since the last time I posted about it, so several days I think. But no more than the last time. I don't really think it's SCH related. Kind of disturbing, especially at first, but trying not to worry too much. The nurse at my obgyn's office said at this stage of pregnancy and such an incredibly tiny amount, it's likely not even pregnancy-related? I'm not feeling a lot of movement very often yet, but anytime it has happened, I have felt a little movement sometime after (pretty sure), so that is somewhat reassuring. I'll just have to hold out until my scan which is a week from today to know anything for sure I guess. :shrug: Thanks for asking. <3


----------



## Yo_Yo

Eyemom-hope this week goes quickly for you for your ultrasound. It seems loads resolve around that point, so hopefully they will say what sch?!


----------



## eyemom

Thanks! I'm really hoping, especially since mine was small to begin with. 

Last night after I made my last post, the movements REALLY picked up! The hardest and most obvious and most continuous kicks yet. And then more this morning. I think s/he was getting tired of me rolling around as I was trying to wake up, lol. Like I just got comfortable, Mom! At least one I was able to feel from the outside! After a lot of movement, it's like it actually makes my uterus sore. I don't remember that from before. In any case, it's finally enough to be really reassuring. :cloud9: Except now I have something else to be neurotic about. :haha:


----------



## Yo_Yo

So great you got some movement after you posted! :) 

I must admit, I prod my bump so I get a response sometimes...so going to get his own back with sleepless nights :haha:


----------



## Ferreroroche

That's good eyemom. I hope your scan is positive and those movements continue.

My brut is currently corkscrewing his head on my bladder, whilst kicking my ribs, delightful!


----------



## Yo_Yo

How's everyone doing?

I'm sat here with a very wriggly baby and my belly is jumping around.

Had really tiny amounts of spotting two occasions, which leave me to believe my sch whilst couldn't be seen, may still be lingering as I thought (could see what looked like the sch on scan pics)
Will know more at my next scan on the 23rd. Booked a 4D one :)

Missing picking up my dd2-feel awful when she holds her arms out for me! 

Hope everyone's well :flower:


----------



## Ferreroroche

Yo_Yo said:


> How's everyone doing?
> 
> I'm sat here with a very wriggly baby and my belly is jumping around.
> 
> Had really tiny amounts of spotting two occasions, which leave me to believe my sch whilst couldn't be seen, may still be lingering as I thought (could see what looked like the sch on scan pics)
> Will know more at my next scan on the 23rd. Booked a 4D one :)
> 
> Missing picking up my dd2-feel awful when she holds her arms out for me!
> 
> Hope everyone's well :flower:

Hi yo yo,

I'm ok. 

Feeling the strain abit now, but otherwise fine.

Baby has been a little quieter the past couple of days. He does still move, and when he does it can be painful, but he isn't wriggling non stop. Trying just to keep a watch and check it doesn't get any slower.

How long since your continuous spotting stopped? Spotting may or may not be the sch at this stage. I do agree though, that just because they don't mark it on the scan, it can still be there. I have personally seen mine on a scan twice when the sonographers were saying they couldn't see one.

Not to worry... As long as it isn't still hemorrhaging or growing, you'll be ok. Just keep being sensible.


----------



## Yo_Yo

Hope your managing to take it easy-it's hard when your bump gets bigger to get comfy and you do feel the strain. Put your feet up whenever you get the chance. You haven't got to long to go, so there's light at the end of the tunnel. 

Definitely keep an eye on his movements-you know his pattern by now, so don't hesitate to get it checked out if your concerned. 
Have you any scans due? I find them reassuring.

It's been 7 weeks or so since bleeding stopped. Still paranoid every time I go to the loo though! 

Do you get painful braxton hicks by the way? Not sure if it's sch related, but they wake me from my sleep and hurt. Had them a few weeks now, but they get more painful each week it seems.


----------



## Ferreroroche

Yo_Yo said:


> Hope your managing to take it easy-it's hard when your bump gets bigger to get comfy and you do feel the strain. Put your feet up whenever you get the chance. You haven't got to long to go, so there's light at the end of the tunnel.
> 
> Definitely keep an eye on his movements-you know his pattern by now, so don't hesitate to get it checked out if your concerned.
> Have you any scans due? I find them reassuring.
> 
> It's been 7 weeks or so since bleeding stopped. Still paranoid every time I go to the loo though!
> 
> Do you get painful braxton hicks by the way? Not sure if it's sch related, but they wake me from my sleep and hurt. Had them a few weeks now, but they get more painful each week it seems.

I have a growth scan on Friday, so hoping that will show all is ok, but will go in if it drops off too much before then.

I get fairly strong braxton hicks now. Wouldn't say painful, but big enough to catch my breath and make me flush. They only wake me about once a night when they make me need a pee, and getting up to the loo is bloody difficult in the middle of one. Sometimes feel like baby is being squeezed into my bum.

So glam.


----------



## Ziggie

Nice to read everyone is doing so well and has very active babies!!!!! :D

I've had no spotting or bleeding since my bleed (and the few days after)... I still check religiously!!! I'm really really hoping it's gone. I also decided to take my holiday so I leave tomorrow. Nervous!!! But, feeling ok too... Eek!!


----------



## Ferreroroche

Had my growth scan today. Baby totally on track.

Ended up going in to be monitored yesterday after another day of reduced movement, but he started moving as soon as the midwife hooked him up.

All was hunky dory and he was moving constantly all day, but then I had my whooping cough jab and he instantly stopped moving and has been really quiet ever since.

I'm telling myself I'm being paranoid but it's such a cooincidence I am freaking myself out that the vaccine has made him poorly.


----------



## mara16jade

Glad your scan went well!! :)

My LO has been much quieter these past 2 weeks. I think he's getting out of room.


----------



## Ferreroroche

mara16jade said:


> Glad your scan went well!! :)
> 
> My LO has been much quieter these past 2 weeks. I think he's getting out of room.

Yes, 35 weeks! You are so close! Looking forward to some birth announcements really soon!


----------



## Ferreroroche

Frizzabelle said:


> Sorry you are worried again eyemom, definitely try to get checked if you feel the need! How far along are you now? Good that it's only a very tiny amount but never nice to see any!! Hopefully it's completely harmless. x

Frizabelle,

Due date today! How are you feeling?

Please let us know when you have any news.

Can't wait for our first sch baby in ages!


----------



## Frizzabelle

Ferreroroche said:


> Frizzabelle said:
> 
> 
> Sorry you are worried again eyemom, definitely try to get checked if you feel the need! How far along are you now? Good that it's only a very tiny amount but never nice to see any!! Hopefully it's completely harmless. x
> 
> Frizabelle,
> 
> Due date today! How are you feeling?
> 
> Please let us know when you have any news.
> 
> Can't wait for our first sch baby in ages!Click to expand...

Hiya, sorry I don't write much, I do check in when I can :)

I'm feeling very heavy! Lol and quite apprehensive about meeting this little man, I'm so ready and just want him here safe and sound. I had a sweep yesterday but it hasn't done anything so far. 
Had quite a few hospital trips for possible pre eclampsia but blood pressure has gone down slightly again now so just have to keep an eye on it.

I can't believe I'm still pregnant! After worrying for so long about him coming too early, he now doesn't want to come out! :haha:

I will definitely update you all when he arrives :baby:

I hope you are all doing well and the rest of your pregnancies are happy and healthy xx


----------



## Yo_Yo

Good luck with things frizzabelle-any day now! :)


----------



## Yo_Yo

Ferreoroche-glad your scan went well. Hope baby is movibg more now? 
I'm sure he is fine, but go in again if your concerned :hugs:


----------



## Yo_Yo

Ziggie-enjoy your holiday!! :)


----------



## Yo_Yo

Eyemom-hope all is well with you?

Mara-how are you doing? Not long to go now! :)


----------



## eyemom

Yo_Yo said:


> Eyemom-hope all is well with you?
> 
> Mara-how are you doing? Not long to go now! :)

Hi! Thanks for thinking of me. <3

Yup, doing alright. DH felt baby move for the first time this afternoon, which was extra special being father's day. :cloud9:

We have our big scan tomorrow. Hope it's all good news. Can't wait to learn what team we're on this time.

How are you doing?


----------



## Ferreroroche

Yo_Yo said:


> Ferreoroche-glad your scan went well. Hope baby is movibg more now?
> I'm sure he is fine, but go in again if your concerned :hugs:

Yes, his movement was ok yesterday but really non stop today.. So seems he has got over his post jab silence.

My older son is still being a total nightmare, his attention seeking is out of control. Literally spends all day everyday chasing me or my hubby around shouting "mummy, mummy, mummy....daddy,daddy, daddy... Watch me, play with me, look at me, I want, I want, can it have... ". 24/7.

If we don't respond immediately, or even worse the answer is "no', meltdown ensues.

Expecting a rocky adjustment period when bubs arrives.


----------



## Yo_Yo

Ferreoroche-odd as it sounds, having a sibling will do him the world of good in the long run. After the adjustment, as the older baby gets, he will have someone to play with.
It is hard-I remember when dd1 was an only child and she wanted all my attention constantly...look look LOOK mummy!!! :wacko: 

Things will get easier for you though, I'm sure of it :flower:

Great news baby is being super active now :) he must be running out of room in there now-I bet it's all elbows and feet your feeling.


----------



## Yo_Yo

eyemom said:


> Yo_Yo said:
> 
> 
> Eyemom-hope all is well with you?
> 
> Mara-how are you doing? Not long to go now! :)
> 
> Hi! Thanks for thinking of me. <3
> 
> Yup, doing alright. DH felt baby move for the first time this afternoon, which was extra special being father's day. :cloud9:
> 
> We have our big scan tomorrow. Hope it's all good news. Can't wait to learn what team we're on this time.
> 
> How are you doing?Click to expand...

Aww that's lovely-how cute baby kicked on Father's Day! :) best present for him I bet!

You excited for your scan? Any last minute gender guesses you want to share? Hope your sch is gone on the scan-all is sounding good with you, so there's a good chance :)

Let us know how the scan goes.

I'm good thanks. Not much to report with me-have a scan in a week, so will be good to see baby then. Can't wait :)


----------



## Ziggie

Tiny bit of tinged cm just now :( disappointed. But obviously been quite hectic plus was dehydrated the other day travelling. Hoping its nothing!! At least I sort of know what it can mean now. Had hoped I wouldn't see any again!


----------



## Yo_Yo

Ziggie said:


> Tiny bit of tinged cm just now :( disappointed. But obviously been quite hectic plus was dehydrated the other day travelling. Hoping its nothing!! At least I sort of know what it can mean now. Had hoped I wouldn't see any again!

Are you arrived on holiday now? 

I'm sure you'll be ok. Just try to take it easy and drink plenty of water :flower:


----------



## Ziggie

Yes arrived here on Saturday. I brought my Doppler with me and heard the heart last night so I know baby is doing OK :) just a bit disappointed!


----------



## Ferreroroche

Yo_Yo said:


> Ferreoroche-odd as it sounds, having a sibling will do him the world of good in the long run. After the adjustment, as the older baby gets, he will have someone to play with.
> It is hard-I remember when dd1 was an only child and she wanted all my attention constantly...look look LOOK mummy!!! :wacko:
> 
> Things will get easier for you though, I'm sure of it :flower:
> 
> Great news baby is being super active now :) he must be running out of room in there now-I bet it's all elbows and feet your feeling.

Yes I agree! He needs it. It will be tough on him, but he really needs a partner in crime.

Yes, baby is prodding me all over. It's like being pawed by a cat but really hard!

Reassuring though.

Hope you are well at the mo.


----------



## Ziggie

Do you think spotting could be related to ligament pain? I've noticed an increase in sharp pains when I move too quickly which I'm guessing are round ligament pains (kind of either side of my stomach but lower down). Perhaps I'm having another stretch.


----------



## eyemom

Hiya ladies! <3

Anyway, yeah, my DD was 3 in Feb, but I can tell there will be some adjustment. Not necessarily bad...I think it'll be good for her to have a sibling. She's super pumped the way she talks about it, and I know she is excited about being a big sister. But she has also gotten super clingy. It's all mommy mommy mommy mommy. I worry a little, but I know we'll do everything possible to make sure she knows she's loved every bit as much...which is a WHOLE LOT!!! even with a little sibling around.

Anyway, YES I was super excited for my scan! I did mention the SCH, but the u/s tech didn't make any mention of it. I kinda think it's gone, but I'm not sure how much the u/s tech is supposed to say. I see my Dr in a week, so I'll hear all about it then. But the tech did talk like he was very pleased with the way everything looked. :cloud9:

As for gender guesses, early on I thought girl, then I thought I don't know maybe boy...but I really didn't feel any strong hunch like I did with my daughter...I just knew she was a girl. But *drum roll*

We are team :pink: again!

We would have been happy no matter what. It'd be great news either way, just in different ways. DD1 is going to be SUPER pumped. She wished for and predicted a sister. (This makes her 2 for 2 guessing the sex of babies!)

Other than that, I went and got a pedi...for the first time in YEARS!! Pink toes in celebration of a pink bump. ;) But I'm KICKING myself because I never thought about the massage chairs being bad until like halfway through. It felt good, but I was definitely getting a good jostle, belly included. Internet is split "it's fine" and "don't EVER do use it!" So I'm kinda beating myself up. :dohh::dohh: Even though it's probably fine. So hard not to worry.

Ziggie, sorry about the pink cm. If it was really tiny, I had something like that after my bleeding stopped, and the nurse at my Dr's office wasn't even convinced it was pregnancy-related. Hope it's all fine, it probably is...though I know it's incredibly disconcerting and upsetting to see any amount of blood. :hugs:


----------



## Ferreroroche

eyemom said:


> Hiya ladies! <3
> 
> Anyway, yeah, my DD was 3 in Feb, but I can tell there will be some adjustment. Not necessarily bad...I think it'll be good for her to have a sibling. She's super pumped the way she talks about it, and I know she is excited about being a big sister. But she has also gotten super clingy. It's all mommy mommy mommy mommy. I worry a little, but I know we'll do everything possible to make sure she knows she's loved every bit as much...which is a WHOLE LOT!!! even with a little sibling around.
> 
> Anyway, YES I was super excited for my scan! I did mention the SCH, but the u/s tech didn't make any mention of it. I kinda think it's gone, but I'm not sure how much the u/s tech is supposed to say. I see my Dr in a week, so I'll hear all about it then. But the tech did talk like he was very pleased with the way everything looked. :cloud9:
> 
> As for gender guesses, early on I thought girl, then I thought I don't know maybe boy...but I really didn't feel any strong hunch like I did with my daughter...I just knew she was a girl. But *drum roll*
> 
> We are team :pink: again!
> 
> We would have been happy no matter what. It'd be great news either way, just in different ways. DD1 is going to be SUPER pumped. She wished for and predicted a sister. (This makes her 2 for 2 guessing the sex of babies!)
> 
> Other than that, I went and got a pedi...for the first time in YEARS!! Pink toes in celebration of a pink bump. ;) But I'm KICKING myself because I never thought about the massage chairs being bad until like halfway through. It felt good, but I was definitely getting a good jostle, belly included. Internet is split "it's fine" and "don't EVER do use it!" So I'm kinda beating myself up. :dohh::dohh: Even though it's probably fine. So hard not to worry.
> 
> Ziggie, sorry about the pink cm. If it was really tiny, I had something like that after my bleeding stopped, and the nurse at my Dr's office wasn't even convinced it was pregnancy-related. Hope it's all fine, it probably is...though I know it's incredibly disconcerting and upsetting to see any amount of blood. :hugs:

Congrats eyemom,

Another girl. Splendid... And proof that not every sch baby is a boy!

I'm sure your daughter will make a super sister.


----------



## Yo_Yo

Ferreoroche-partner in crime will probably best describe two little boys! :haha: my nephews are a couple of years apart, and best friends still. They are approaching 8-10 now. It's lovely how they look out for each other, and play so well.

Ziggie-how are things today? It may not even be your sch causing slight spotting-I bled with dd1 from cervical erosion, which is harmless and due to hormonal changes. Maybe it's even a tiny bit of blood that was from your now healed sch finally making it's way out? I have had a couple of spotting incidents since my sch resolved too-perhaps we are just going to get the odd but every now and again :shrug: 

Just take your holiday at a leisurely pace and see how things go :flower:


----------



## Yo_Yo

Eyemom-awesome news! A little girl! :pink: 

I bet your daughter is thrilled-my eldest so wanted a little sister-she actually started jumping up and down on the sofa when we told her it was a girl! Have you gone girly shopping yet? It's great when you know gender.

Cautiously optimistic about your sch too! Sounds very promising, and I hope your doc is able to tell you it's gone :)

Ferreoroche-yup, bang goes my theory all sch babies are boys...it seems little girls can cause us this worry too :haha:


----------



## Frizzabelle

Quick update from me...I'm being induced tomorrow morning! (18th) I was admitted to hospital yesterday with high blood pressure, headaches and other symptoms of preeclampsia. That and the problems earlier in pregnancy mean they are willing to give him a nudge to get out...he'll be 4 days overdue anyway!! x


----------



## mara16jade

Omg!! Wishing you the very, very best for tomorrow!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Yo_Yo

Good luck Frizabelle! Your baby is going to be here really soon now :happydance:


----------



## Ferreroroche

Frizzabelle said:


> Quick update from me...I'm being induced tomorrow morning! (18th) I was admitted to hospital yesterday with high blood pressure, headaches and other symptoms of preeclampsia. That and the problems earlier in pregnancy mean they are willing to give him a nudge to get out...he'll be 4 days overdue anyway!! x

Good luck Frizabelle!

We look forward to some news soon x


----------



## eyemom

Yo_Yo, yeah my DD (I should start saying DD1?!?!?) is so happy! We have a video of her jumping up and down saying she's so excited. :D I haven't done any girly shopping yet. Won't need a lot now I guess. But she can't have ALL hand-me-downs. :) I guess the main thing will be getting stuff for her room. There's nothing wrong with DD's old stuff, but I'd kind of like DD2's room to be her own room, ya know?

Frizzabelle! I started to wish you luck, but then I realized, with the time difference, your LO could very well be here by now??? Wishing you all the best! <3


----------



## Frizzabelle

Baby freddy arrived last night (18th) at 21:50.
I was given a pessary in the morning as I was only 1cm dilated and still quite long. After 6 hours my contractions were 2 mins apart but not extremely painful.....yet. 
I was 2cm at this point. Contractions kept coming quickly and getting more intense and was 4cm at 8pm and finally in established labour. Started on the gas and air and by 9pm was 7 cm even though I felt almost ready to push. 50 minutes later he wa born after only 5 minutes of pushing. Had a small issue with blood loss but that seems to have resolved. Definitely more painful than my first birth although only 1hour 50 minutes long! Baby freddy weighed 8lbs 9.5oz and is absolutely perfect. We are over the moon and can't wait to introduce him to his big brother xx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## mara16jade

Aww, congrats!!!!! <3


----------



## eyemom

Many congrats Frizzabelle! Well done! What a handsome guy. <3


----------



## Ferreroroche

Congrats Frizzabelle!

A perfect, bouncing baby boy!


----------



## Ferreroroche

mara16jade said:


> Aww, congrats!!!!! <3

You next I think Mara!


----------



## Yo_Yo

He is gorgeous! You did amazing honey :)

Congratulations :)


----------



## Frizzabelle

Thank you ladies! I still can't quite believe he is here safe and sound. So much worry for so long but he is worth every single second. I hope all of you ladies get the same wonderful outcome. This group really helped stop me from going insane xxxx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Yo_Yo

Aww Frizabelle-he is such a gorgeous baby :) so glad all went well for you, and that you can now finally enjoy him after all the worry.


----------



## Yo_Yo

Oh wow Mara-36 weeks?! Less than a week until your full term! :)


----------



## mara16jade

I know!!! Crazy!!! :happydance:


----------



## babyfeva

Hi ladies! I was hoping I can join. Yo-Yo referred me. :) Thank you so much!
So, on Sunday, June 15 DH and I DTD and I had some pink blood when I wiped afterwards. The next morning I had a bowel movement and noticed it again. Later that morning I had an internal scan which showed baby and a heart beat. For the rest of the day I had brown spotting that looked like it was mixed with little pieces of tissue. Tuesday I continued to have the same spotting and just wore a pantyliner all day. Come Wednesday morning went #2 again and had bright red blood! I freaked out of course and had another scan that day. The scan showed that I had a blood clot under the baby. The technician didn't give the blood clot a name or didn't measure it. He just basically said pelvic rest and would re-scan me on June 25. I'm still continuing to have brown spotting or a little heavier than spotting since Monday. Whenever I go #2 though it causes red blood but it quickly turns brown shortly after. This week has been so stressful! 

I recently had a miscarriage in March. I started with light brown spotting for like 4 days before I had a scan. At 11 weeks plus, the scan showed baby stopped growing at 9 weeks. Since I've been bleeding/spotting, I of course am freaking out. It's so nice to read about your stories and how your babies are doing well.


----------



## eyemom

Hi there! Oh girl I feel like I know how you feel. When I had my m/c, it started with pretty light bleeding too, so every time you see blood, your heart sinks, like "this is it, it's over." But so far so good for me this time. I had my anatomy scan last Monday, and I'm hoping to hear from my Dr this coming Monday that the SCH is GONE. So sorry you're having to deal with this, and it is super scary, but it seems like things turn out okay most of the time. :hugs:

Also, so sorry to hear of your loss. :cry: Really praying that this will be your rainbow.


----------



## babyfeva

eyemom said:


> Hi there! Oh girl I feel like I know how you feel. When I had my m/c, it started with pretty light bleeding too, so every time you see blood, your heart sinks, like "this is it, it's over." But so far so good for me this time. I had my anatomy scan last Monday, and I'm hoping to hear from my Dr this coming Monday that the SCH is GONE. So sorry you're having to deal with this, and it is super scary, but it seems like things turn out okay most of the time. :hugs:
> 
> Also, so sorry to hear of your loss. :cry: Really praying that this will be your rainbow.

Thank you for your words of hope. I'm happy all is well with your baby. Praying that your SCH is all gone! Keep us updated.


----------



## babyfeva

Question, My Dr. had me start taking baby aspirin 81mg starting on Monday. Should I stop taking that now that I'm bleeding? She suggested that I continue taking it.


----------



## Ferreroroche

babyfeva said:


> Question, My Dr. had me start taking baby aspirin 81mg starting on Monday. Should I stop taking that now that I'm bleeding? She suggested that I continue taking it.

Welcome baby feva.

Sorry to hear of your previous loss and your current issues.

I had a MMC last year, and this is my rainbow baby. I spotted once at 11+1 went for a scan absolutely hysterical. Baby was fine, then I hemorrhaged at 11+6 in the middle of the night. Hospital told me I was miscarrying, but after 12 hour wait for scan, baby was still fine... Just this damn sch.

I was on total rest during the bleeding and took it really easy for many weeks later (no sex,no heavy lifting, no extensive walking), but I am 34+5 now with sch still in there but behaving.

Baby is growing normally and everything at the mo is as it would be for a 34 week pregnancy.

Sch's are terrifying, seeing spotting/bleeding in early pregnancy is not easy at all, especially after a previous loss, but most babies seem completely oblivious to their presence... It is just us mums who stress!

I will keep everything crossed that your next scan is fine, and the spotting eases soon.

P.s.. When I was spotting, a #2 always sparked another bright red bleed for a short time. Was infuriating, but you gotta go right?


----------



## Yo_Yo

Babyfeva-nice to see you again. You'll find this board really helpful and supportive :flower: 

Ferreoroche-was the same for me...a visit to the toilet for a number two used to scare me :blush:

Eyemom-not long until your doctor gives you a heads up on the sch. Fingers crossed for you.

Hope everyone else is doing ok :)


----------



## eyemom

Ferrero, I don't know if it dawned on me how close you are to meeting your baby! Yay! It's amazing how _other_ people's pregnancies can seem to fly by!

Yo_Yo yes I'm excited. My bleeding was always light so I'm optimistic. Hope you're doing well.

Do you ladies think that taking Colace or some kind of stool softener would keep the red blood at bay after going to the bathroom? I think Colace is on my "safe list," which is why I mention it, though I don't know about elsewhere in the world or other names for it.

Babyfeva, sorry not trying to ignore your question, I just don't know what to tell you.


----------



## babyfeva

Ferreroroche said:


> babyfeva said:
> 
> 
> Question, My Dr. had me start taking baby aspirin 81mg starting on Monday. Should I stop taking that now that I'm bleeding? She suggested that I continue taking it.
> 
> Welcome baby feva.
> 
> Sorry to hear of your previous loss and your current issues.
> 
> I had a MMC last year, and this is my rainbow baby. I spotted once at 11+1 went for a scan absolutely hysterical. Baby was fine, then I hemorrhaged at 11+6 in the middle of the night. Hospital told me I was miscarrying, but after 12 hour wait for scan, baby was still fine... Just this damn sch.
> 
> I was on total rest during the bleeding and took it really easy for many weeks later (no sex,no heavy lifting, no extensive walking), but I am 34+5 now with sch still in there but behaving.
> 
> Baby is growing normally and everything at the mo is as it would be for a 34 week pregnancy.
> 
> Sch's are terrifying, seeing spotting/bleeding in early pregnancy is not easy at all, especially after a previous loss, but most babies seem completely oblivious to their presence... It is just us mums who stress!
> 
> I will keep everything crossed that your next scan is fine, and the spotting eases soon.
> 
> P.s.. When I was spotting, a #2 always sparked another bright red bleed for a short time. Was infuriating, but you gotta go right?Click to expand...

Thank you for giving me hope. I'm glad all is well with you and baby. Hopefully I can share my success story several months from now. 

I think my concern is that my hcg levels early on never doubled so that's another added stress.


----------



## Ferreroroche

babyfeva said:


> Ferreroroche said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyfeva said:
> 
> 
> Question, My Dr. had me start taking baby aspirin 81mg starting on Monday. Should I stop taking that now that I'm bleeding? She suggested that I continue taking it.
> 
> Welcome baby feva.
> 
> Sorry to hear of your previous loss and your current issues.
> 
> I had a MMC last year, and this is my rainbow baby. I spotted once at 11+1 went for a scan absolutely hysterical. Baby was fine, then I hemorrhaged at 11+6 in the middle of the night. Hospital told me I was miscarrying, but after 12 hour wait for scan, baby was still fine... Just this damn sch.
> 
> I was on total rest during the bleeding and took it really easy for many weeks later (no sex,no heavy lifting, no extensive walking), but I am 34+5 now with sch still in there but behaving.
> 
> Baby is growing normally and everything at the mo is as it would be for a 34 week pregnancy.
> 
> Sch's are terrifying, seeing spotting/bleeding in early pregnancy is not easy at all, especially after a previous loss, but most babies seem completely oblivious to their presence... It is just us mums who stress!
> 
> I will keep everything crossed that your next scan is fine, and the spotting eases soon.
> 
> P.s.. When I was spotting, a #2 always sparked another bright red bleed for a short time. Was infuriating, but you gotta go right?Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you for giving me hope. I'm glad all is well with you and baby. Hopefully I can share my success story several months from now.
> 
> I think my concern is that my hcg levels early on never doubled so that's another added stress.Click to expand...

I think no matter what, you would be concerned about the first trimester. All my children were conceived through ivf which made me even more mental during the first 12 weeks because I knew the financial and emotional cost of trying again.

I wondered about a stool softener to try and reduce the pushing during bowel movements, but I have to say I bled even when it wasn't a strain. Maybe just bowels and uterus are too close together to really prevent it.

I'll cross everything you are going to make it.


----------



## babyfeva

Ladies, I think I maybe miscarried! My bleeding last night was so heavy that it soaked through my jeans. I felt a huge clot drop in the toilet. I had moderate cramping too. Today, I still have some red bleeding but cramps are mild. I guess I won't get answers until tomorrow.


----------



## Ferreroroche

babyfeva said:


> Ladies, I think I maybe miscarried! My bleeding last night was so heavy that it soaked through my jeans. I felt a huge clot drop in the toilet. I had moderate cramping too. Today, I still have some red bleeding but cramps are mild. I guess I won't get answers until tomorrow.

Babyfeva, please don't panic.

Did the red blood "gush or flood" like someone turned the tap on? Did it calm down quite soon after it started?

I obviously can't say whether you have or not, but it is quite normal to "gush" bright red blood with an sch. You can also lose clots and have some cramps as the blood irritates the uterus.

How are you now? Has it calmed or are you still bleeding and cramping a lot?


----------



## babyfeva

Ferreroroche said:


> babyfeva said:
> 
> 
> Ladies, I think I maybe miscarried! My bleeding last night was so heavy that it soaked through my jeans. I felt a huge clot drop in the toilet. I had moderate cramping too. Today, I still have some red bleeding but cramps are mild. I guess I won't get answers until tomorrow.
> 
> Babyfeva, please don't panic.
> 
> Did the red blood "gush or flood" like someone turned the tap on? Did it calm down quite soon after it started?
> 
> I obviously can't say whether you have or not, but it is quite normal to "gush" bright red blood with an sch. You can also lose clots and have some cramps as the blood irritates the uterus.
> 
> How are you now? Has it calmed or are you still bleeding and cramping a lot?Click to expand...

While I was at dinner, whenever I moved or shifted I felt a gush. Once I got home and checked it was soaked through to my jeans. I felt one big gush and out came a large clot. Couldn't tell how big it was because the toilet was filled with blood. I had smaller clots and just like a really really heavy period type bleed. My cramps were moderate not like labor. Today I am still bleeding but it's lighter. I don't feel any gushes or clots. Also this morning I had very mild cramps but they've seemed to pretty much go away. Maybe because I've been resting. I have no idea what's going on but last night I was pretty convinced I miscarried.


----------



## maisie78

This sounds very much like my bleed babyfeva. I haven't been diagnosed with an sch but pretty sure that's what it is. Don't lose hope just yet hun, wait until the morning xx


----------



## maisie78

Ladies I haven't posted about myself yet but have been lurking and I know Yo-Yo has read my thread in first tri. 

I had quite a bad bleed with clots about 10 days ago. I was convinced I had miscarried but at a scan a couple of days later baby's hb was found. I had some brown spotting for a couple of days after the bleed then nothing between last Saturday and last Wednesday. Since then there has been brown blood every time I wipe in varying amounts. No red blood since.

I haven't been diagnosed with an sch but then the sonographer was struggling to get a good look because apparently my womb is tipped. 

Does this sounds like an sch to you? I am so afraid I'm going to get to the 12 week scan only to be told baby has already passed :(


----------



## babyfeva

maisie78 said:


> This sounds very much like my bleed babyfeva. I haven't been diagnosed with an sch but pretty sure that's what it is. Don't lose hope just yet hun, wait until the morning xx

Thanks Maise!


----------



## eyemom

Big hugs ladies let us know how things go for you. :hug:


----------



## Ferreroroche

babyfeva said:


> Ferreroroche said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyfeva said:
> 
> 
> Ladies, I think I maybe miscarried! My bleeding last night was so heavy that it soaked through my jeans. I felt a huge clot drop in the toilet. I had moderate cramping too. Today, I still have some red bleeding but cramps are mild. I guess I won't get answers until tomorrow.
> 
> Babyfeva, please don't panic.
> 
> Did the red blood "gush or flood" like someone turned the tap on? Did it calm down quite soon after it started?
> 
> I obviously can't say whether you have or not, but it is quite normal to "gush" bright red blood with an sch. You can also lose clots and have some cramps as the blood irritates the uterus.
> 
> How are you now? Has it calmed or are you still bleeding and cramping a lot?Click to expand...
> 
> While I was at dinner, whenever I moved or shifted I felt a gush. Once I got home and checked it was soaked through to my jeans. I felt one big gush and out came a large clot. Couldn't tell how big it was because the toilet was filled with blood. I had smaller clots and just like a really really heavy period type bleed. My cramps were moderate not like labor. Today I am still bleeding but it's lighter. I don't feel any gushes or clots. Also this morning I had very mild cramps but they've seemed to pretty much go away. Maybe because I've been resting. I have no idea what's going on but last night I was pretty convinced I miscarried.Click to expand...

Do you have a scan booked for tomorrow?

Only that will tell you what is happening, but as I said, my sch started with light spotting which stopped, then out of nowhere a bright red gush in the middle of the night. So this is all within the scope of "normal" for an sch

I'll cross everything it is your sch bleeding out and that your baby i


----------



## Ferreroroche

...is still fine.

Sorry sent too soon.


----------



## Yo_Yo

Babyfeva-any news? Just saw your post :hugs: 

I was convinced I'd miscarried as there was so much blood. Hoping all is well with you


----------



## eyemom

SCH totally gone! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Will still be popping in to cheer you ladies on. :hugs:


----------



## Ferreroroche

eyemom said:


> SCH totally gone! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Will still be popping in to cheer you ladies on. :hugs:

Congrats eyemom.

Hope your pregnancy is smooth sailing from now on.


----------



## Yo_Yo

Eyemom-I knew it! :) fantastic news, really pleased for you...now enjoy your pregnancy :)

Half way there today I see! :)


----------



## Yo_Yo

Had my scan today-I love this little guy so much already :) no sign of clot again here either, but she could see me contracting. I'm getting irregular contractions due to an irratable uterus-boy they hurt.

Sharing a pic


----------



## Yo_Yo

Oh happy 35 weeks Ferreoroche! Can't believe you'll be full term in just 14 days. Your so near to having your baby :)


----------



## Ferreroroche

Yo_Yo said:


> Oh happy 35 weeks Ferreoroche! Can't believe you'll be full term in just 14 days. Your so near to having your baby :)

Thanks. Having a crappy day.

Have been up all night with painful braxton hicks. Baby has been moving really violently like he is trying to get out. I was shattered when I woke up this morning but the wriggling and tightening wouldn't go away.

Was due to be collected by a taxi at 11.30am to take me to work for first time in 6 months, just to say goodbye, but by the time the tightenings had slowed the taxi was here, 30 mins early.

Was ok at work, but this evening it has all come back again with the shakes. Feel hungry, but no room in tummy, dehydrated and hot.

Would suspect early labour if the tightenings were regular, but I don't think they are... Just frequent and hurt.

Anyhow, hoping it calms down soon as I'm knackered.


----------



## Yo_Yo

Ferreroroche said:


> Yo_Yo said:
> 
> 
> Oh happy 35 weeks Ferreoroche! Can't believe you'll be full term in just 14 days. Your so near to having your baby :)
> 
> Thanks. Having a crappy day.
> 
> Have been up all night with painful braxton hicks. Baby has been moving really violently like he is trying to get out. I was shattered when I woke up this morning but the wriggling and tightening wouldn't go away.
> 
> Was due to be collected by a taxi at 11.30am to take me to work for first time in 6 months, just to say goodbye, but by the time the tightenings had slowed the taxi was here, 30 mins early.
> 
> Was ok at work, but this evening it has all come back again with the shakes. Feel hungry, but no room in tummy, dehydrated and hot.
> 
> Would suspect early labour if the tightenings were regular, but I don't think they are... Just frequent and hurt.
> 
> Anyhow, hoping it calms down soon as I'm knackered.Click to expand...

:hugs: the last few weeks are definitely the hardest-this heat isn't helping I'm sure. Keep drinking water and try to stay where it's cool. 
You really haven't long left, and you get something amazing at the end of all this feeling rubbish. 
Ice lollies are great for keeping cool by the way...I've been pinching the kids lollies today.

Hope tomorrow's a better day :flower:


----------



## babyfeva

Hey ladies, doctor confirmed miscarriage today. Such a crappy day. Birth announcements and gender reveals from friends broke my heart today. Dr. thinks she was able to collect a piece of the baby's sac and is sending it off for genetic testing. Hopefully I can get some answers soon. 

Wishing you all the very best. Yo-Yo, beautiful picture of your little one. He's precious. 

Ferroroche-hope you're feeling better soon!

eyemom-congrats!


----------



## eyemom

Oh babyfeva I've been on pins and needles looking for your update. I am so very sorry. :cry: I hope you can find some answers and some little bit of peace somehow. Big time hugs.


----------



## babyfeva

eyemom said:


> Oh babyfeva I've been on pins and needles looking for your update. I am so very sorry. :cry: I hope you can find some answers and some little bit of peace somehow. Big time hugs.

Thank you so much eyemom! I truly appreciate it.


----------



## hmommy219

babyfeva said:


> Hey ladies, doctor confirmed miscarriage today. Such a crappy day. Birth announcements and gender reveals from friends broke my heart today. Dr. thinks she was able to collect a piece of the baby's sac and is sending it off for genetic testing. Hopefully I can get some answers soon.
> 
> Wishing you all the very best. Yo-Yo, beautiful picture of your little one. He's precious.
> 
> Ferroroche-hope you're feeling better soon!
> 
> eyemom-congrats!

Just popped on to see how everyone is doing as its been a while and I saw this post. Just wanted to say how sorry I am to read this and wish you recovery, answers and peace. :hugs:


----------



## Ferreroroche

babyfeva said:


> eyemom said:
> 
> 
> Oh babyfeva I've been on pins and needles looking for your update. I am so very sorry. :cry: I hope you can find some answers and some little bit of peace somehow. Big time hugs.
> 
> Thank you so much eyemom! I truly appreciate it.Click to expand...

Oh babyfeva, I'm so sorry. I really hoped the bleeding was just your sch.

Please look after yourself during this time and I hope they can give you some answers. :cry:


----------



## Ferreroroche

hmommy219 said:


> babyfeva said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies, doctor confirmed miscarriage today. Such a crappy day. Birth announcements and gender reveals from friends broke my heart today. Dr. thinks she was able to collect a piece of the baby's sac and is sending it off for genetic testing. Hopefully I can get some answers soon.
> 
> Wishing you all the very best. Yo-Yo, beautiful picture of your little one. He's precious.
> 
> Ferroroche-hope you're feeling better soon!
> 
> eyemom-congrats!
> 
> Just popped on to see how everyone is doing as its been a while and I saw this post. Just wanted to say how sorry I am to read this and wish you recovery, answers and peace. :hugs:Click to expand...

Hmommy, 

I was just thinking of you yesterday.

How are you and those twins of yours? I was sure you must be having them any day now. Hope you are feeling ok. I'm struggling with just the one on board right now.


----------



## Ferreroroche

Yo_Yo said:


> Had my scan today-I love this little guy so much already :) no sign of clot again here either, but she could see me contracting. I'm getting irregular contractions due to an irratable uterus-boy they hurt.
> 
> Sharing a pic
> 
> View attachment 777811

Lovely pic YoYo,

He is just perfect already.

I know all about irregular contractions right now. Gosh aren't they a pain?


----------



## Yo_Yo

babyfeva said:


> Hey ladies, doctor confirmed miscarriage today. Such a crappy day. Birth announcements and gender reveals from friends broke my heart today. Dr. thinks she was able to collect a piece of the baby's sac and is sending it off for genetic testing. Hopefully I can get some answers soon.
> 
> Wishing you all the very best. Yo-Yo, beautiful picture of your little one. He's precious.
> 
> Ferroroche-hope you're feeling better soon!
> 
> eyemom-congrats!

Oh no :-( I'm so sorry honey. My thoughts are with you right now. :hugs: and I hope they can give you some answers with the tests. 
Gentle hugs x


----------



## hmommy219

Ferreroroche said:


> hmommy219 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyfeva said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies, doctor confirmed miscarriage today. Such a crappy day. Birth announcements and gender reveals from friends broke my heart today. Dr. thinks she was able to collect a piece of the baby's sac and is sending it off for genetic testing. Hopefully I can get some answers soon.
> 
> Wishing you all the very best. Yo-Yo, beautiful picture of your little one. He's precious.
> 
> Ferroroche-hope you're feeling better soon!
> 
> eyemom-congrats!
> 
> Just popped on to see how everyone is doing as its been a while and I saw this post. Just wanted to say how sorry I am to read this and wish you recovery, answers and peace. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Hmommy,
> 
> I was just thinking of you yesterday.
> 
> How are you and those twins of yours? I was sure you must be having them any day now. Hope you are feeling ok. I'm struggling with just the one on board right now.Click to expand...

Hi there! Yep, just playing the waiting game right now. Our hospital has a policy of mandatory nicu time for any babies born at 35.5 weeks or less, so for us that means trying to make it to next Thursday then it's go time!! Lol... I'm just feeling really heavy, short of breath and restless now. :wacko: Just want to meet these little monsters!! :happydance:

Are you all ready? Anything still on the to do list?


----------



## Yo_Yo

Hmommy-yay your going to have two beautiful babies so soon now :)can't wait for the update when they arrive! 
Good luck :flower:


----------



## Yo_Yo

Ziggie-how are things going? You back off your holiday yet?


----------



## Ferreroroche

hmommy219 said:


> Ferreroroche said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hmommy219 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyfeva said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies, doctor confirmed miscarriage today. Such a crappy day. Birth announcements and gender reveals from friends broke my heart today. Dr. thinks she was able to collect a piece of the baby's sac and is sending it off for genetic testing. Hopefully I can get some answers soon.
> 
> Wishing you all the very best. Yo-Yo, beautiful picture of your little one. He's precious.
> 
> Ferroroche-hope you're feeling better soon!
> 
> eyemom-congrats!
> 
> Just popped on to see how everyone is doing as its been a while and I saw this post. Just wanted to say how sorry I am to read this and wish you recovery, answers and peace. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Hmommy,
> 
> I was just thinking of you yesterday.
> 
> How are you and those twins of yours? I was sure you must be having them any day now. Hope you are feeling ok. I'm struggling with just the one on board right now.Click to expand...
> 
> Hi there! Yep, just playing the waiting game right now. Our hospital has a policy of mandatory nicu time for any babies born at 35.5 weeks or less, so for us that means trying to make it to next Thursday then it's go time!! Lol... I'm just feeling really heavy, short of breath and restless now. :wacko: Just want to meet these little monsters!! :happydance:
> 
> Are you all ready? Anything still on the to do list?Click to expand...

I think most things are ready, except my hospital bag is only half packed .. I have packed baby stuff, but not my own as I am still using everything... So am planning to buy some travel sized toiletries to go in and write a list of everything else that needs to be packed on the day so my hubby can grab it all.

Have had the odd false start this week... Which at 35 weeks is just a bit too early, so freaked me out a bit, but thankfully it died down.

Looking forward to your update though. Hope they behave themselves until next week then come along soon so you don't end up too uncomfortable.


----------



## eyemom

So SCH is gone, but I had a bit of spotting again yesterday morning!?!?!? ](*,)](*,)](*,) What in the world. Just had a normal scan a week ago, and haven't had sex, so I just don't even know. No cramping, and have felt baby move several times since then, but it's just so unnerving.


----------



## Yo_Yo

eyemom said:


> So SCH is gone, but I had a bit of spotting again yesterday morning!?!?!? ](*,)](*,)](*,) What in the world. Just had a normal scan a week ago, and haven't had sex, so I just don't even know. No cramping, and have felt baby move several times since then, but it's just so unnerving.

Sorry to hear that eyemom :flower: was it red or brown? Good that your feeling movement though, hopefully that gives you some comfort.

Have you contacted your OB? I would try and get them to take a look at you and maybe try get an ultrasound. Until then, I'd rest up and take it easy if you can.
:hugs:


----------



## eyemom

Yo_Yo said:


> eyemom said:
> 
> 
> So SCH is gone, but I had a bit of spotting again yesterday morning!?!?!? ](*,)](*,)](*,) What in the world. Just had a normal scan a week ago, and haven't had sex, so I just don't even know. No cramping, and have felt baby move several times since then, but it's just so unnerving.
> 
> Sorry to hear that eyemom :flower: was it red or brown? Good that your feeling movement though, hopefully that gives you some comfort.
> 
> Have you contacted your OB? I would try and get them to take a look at you and maybe try get an ultrasound. Until then, I'd rest up and take it easy if you can.
> :hugs:Click to expand...

I still went in to work. :-/ But it's not an overly busy day, so I can sit more than usual. It always looks like more in my underwear than what it probably is. It was a very small amount of red mixed with brown mixed with discharge. Nothing ever came off when I wiped. I had seen a tiny strand of pink earlier that morning, but it was just like what I'd seen ~3 weeks ago which the nurse said was no concern and probably not even pregnancy-related. But then more later in the day.

Since it still wasn't near as much as the nurse said to look out for when I asked her about the previous incident, and I wasn't having any other symptoms, I wasn't even going to call. But DH asked me to. I sent a message early this morning, but when the nurse replied, she said the Dr was out today but she'd run it by him tomorrow. Until then, just keep an eye on things and let her know if anything worsens. But I haven't had the tiniest hint of blood since yesterday before 1 pm.

TMI alert: I hadn't had sex, but I did have an orgasm (external stimulation/no penetration). So I wonder if that could have brought it on. I don't know, I guess we'll see what the Dr says tomorrow. I am so glad I'm far enough along to feel her wiggling around now. That does help. And I'm reassured by the lack of other symptoms. I just hope all is well with my cervix.


----------



## eyemom

Ok got a reply already.

Hi _____ ~
Dr. ______ has reviewed your message. He states that with a normal sono, no need at this time for any additional follow up. He recommends nothing per vagina for at least 48 hrs after last bleed. Call or go to L&D for heavy bleeding.
Please let me know if you have any additional questions or concerns.
Leah


----------



## mara16jade

eyemom said:


> TMI alert: I hadn't had sex, but I did have an orgasm (external stimulation/no penetration). So I wonder if that could have brought it on. I don't know, I guess we'll see what the Dr says tomorrow. I am so glad I'm far enough along to feel her wiggling around now. That does help. And I'm reassured by the lack of other symptoms. I just hope all is well with my cervix.

Yup, doctors told me no sex, no orgasms, no exercise, no heavy lifting.

Orgasms still cause the uterus to tense and cramp, which isn't good for SCHs. And also, my SCH wasn't visible after 8 weeks but I continued to have fresh, bright red gushers until about 12-13 weeks. I was finally cleared of my SCH by 17 weeks though. :hugs:


----------



## eyemom

Yeah that's what's weird. Other than the scantest little strand a few weeks ago (it was like take the most fine tip pen you can find, make a line for a 2-3 mm, and that's it), which the nurse said probably wasn't even pregnancy related, I hadn't had any bleeding whatsoever in over 10 weeks. And I was cleared of my SCH at my 19 week scan (which was the first one I had since my scan at 9+6 where they said it looked like it was resolving). Mine was very small to begin with, I think just over 1 cm in the largest dimension, and it never amounted to more than light spotting on a handful of days. I was never given any restrictions other than no heavy lifting and no strenuous exercise. They never even put me on pelvic rest, though I did put _myself_ on pelvic rest early on b/c I was just more comfortable that way. I knew orgasms could cause those things, but I had every reason to believe I was in the clear.


----------



## Ferreroroche

eyemom said:


> Yeah that's what's weird. Other than the scantest little strand a few weeks ago (it was like take the most fine tip pen you can find, make a line for a 2-3 mm, and that's it), which the nurse said probably wasn't even pregnancy related, I hadn't had any bleeding whatsoever in over 10 weeks. And I was cleared of my SCH at my 19 week scan (which was the first one I had since my scan at 9+6 where they said it looked like it was resolving). Mine was very small to begin with, I think just over 1 cm in the largest dimension, and it never amounted to more than light spotting on a handful of days. I was never given any restrictions other than no heavy lifting and no strenuous exercise. They never even put me on pelvic rest, though I did put _myself_ on pelvic rest early on b/c I was just more comfortable that way. I knew orgasms could cause those things, but I had every reason to believe I was in the clear.

Argh, eyemom. How annoying for you... No one wants to see blood of any kind and when your sch has resolved it's so frustrating to see more.

Maybe it is from the cervix or something and your orgasm has just kicked it off. Do you know if your placenta is low? Is the only other reason I can think of for random 2nd trimester bleeding


----------



## eyemom

They just said everything was normal. So I don't know. :shrug:


----------



## Yo_Yo

How are things today Eyemom? Anymore spotting? 

:flower:


----------



## eyemom

Nope, not even a trace. Pretty soon it'll be nothing in 48 hours. In a way, the bleeding after the SCH was diagnosed was less annoying because at least I knew where it came from. I am really thinking this might have been orgasm-related. But once I hit the 48 hours mark, I still don't have any restrictions (as far as that kind of stuff goes). But if it happens again, I might be self-imposing restrictions until I'm ready to have a baby. It's not worth the panic.


----------



## Yo_Yo

eyemom said:


> Nope, not even a trace. Pretty soon it'll be nothing in 48 hours. In a way, the bleeding after the SCH was diagnosed was less annoying because at least I knew where it came from. I am really thinking this might have been orgasm-related. But once I hit the 48 hours mark, I still don't have any restrictions (as far as that kind of stuff goes). But if it happens again, I might be self-imposing restrictions until I'm ready to have a baby. It's not worth the panic.

That's great there's no more spotting. I've decided to stay on pelvic rest until 36 weeks. I'm still paranoid from the sch even though it's gone, so I know how you feel.
All worth it in the end though :flower:


----------



## Ferreroroche

Yo_Yo said:


> eyemom said:
> 
> 
> Nope, not even a trace. Pretty soon it'll be nothing in 48 hours. In a way, the bleeding after the SCH was diagnosed was less annoying because at least I knew where it came from. I am really thinking this might have been orgasm-related. But once I hit the 48 hours mark, I still don't have any restrictions (as far as that kind of stuff goes). But if it happens again, I might be self-imposing restrictions until I'm ready to have a baby. It's not worth the panic.
> 
> That's great there's no more spotting. I've decided to stay on pelvic rest until 36 weeks. I'm still paranoid from the sch even though it's gone, so I know how you feel.
> All worth it in the end though :flower:Click to expand...


I am still on pelvic rest now (although am getting up and about more.. But no nookie!).

Problem is, when I stopped pelvic "activity" the hormones kept making me orgasm in my sleep! I was terrified of going to sleep in case something happened and my sch bled again!


----------



## eyemom

I had that once! I actually had a pretty decent libido in the early weeks of pregnancy (usually these days it's pretty nonexistent, sadly). But I was too afraid to do anything even though I know it's supposed to be fine. I had it happen one time in my sleep, and it kinda freaked me out. Not again though afaik. It's not like you can help what happens in your sleep!

So ughghhghhh I just had another very very light bleed. Red again, and mixed with a bit of mucus. SO FRUSTRATED. Messaged my Dr office again. I know my placenta is fine, but I kinda wonder about having my cervix checked. I all but came right out and asked to have it checked. I'll see what the nurse says, but I may still ask for a cervix check. I don't know. I hate this happening and not even having an explanation. Maybe it's harmless, but there are too many scary things.


----------



## babyfeva

eyemom-hoping all is well. You should get checked to make you feel better.


----------



## Ferreroroche

babyfeva said:


> eyemom-hoping all is well. You should get checked to make you feel better.

Babyfeva, how are you?


----------



## Yo_Yo

Babyfeva-nice to see you. Hope your doing ok :hugs:

Eyemom-yes, I'd push for more investigations with you've had a little more. Sorry your going through this worry and hope it stops soon.

Ferreoroche-pelvic rest isn't easy that's for sure, but I'm a worrier after all that's happened. If I even sneeze I'm stressing these days , since I had my second bleed after a day of sneezing.


----------



## Feronia

Hi everyone, I was just diagnosed with SCH yesterday after going to the ER for heavy bleeding and cramping. Thankfully there is a heartbeat and the baby is measuring where he/she should be. I'm not sure what size the SCH is, but the bleeding and cramping have since stopped. 

Since this is a long thread, I'm really hoping that there have been more positive outcomes than negative ones!


----------



## eyemom

Hi ladies, how's everyone doing? It's been quiet in here lately. Just a little update on me: figured out the source of the (new) bleeding. I have a cervical ectropion, which thankfully is normal in pregnancy and no threat to baby whatsoever! Dr checked my cervix too to be safe, and it's closed. Huge relief.

Hope everyone else is doing alright. :hugs:


----------



## Ferreroroche

eyemom said:


> Hi ladies, how's everyone doing? It's been quiet in here lately. Just a little update on me: figured out the source of the (new) bleeding. I have a cervical ectropion, which thankfully is normal in pregnancy and no threat to baby whatsoever! Dr checked my cervix too to be safe, and it's closed. Huge relief.
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing alright. :hugs:

Oh that's good news eyemom. Such a relief to know it is something harmless after all the ups and downs.

As for me, not much going on.

36+4 weeks, generally very uncomfortable and dealing with constant braxton hicks and peeing.


----------



## eyemom

So sorry you're uncomfortable. :hugs: Not much longer now. :flower:


----------



## Yo_Yo

Feronia said:


> Hi everyone, I was just diagnosed with SCH yesterday after going to the ER for heavy bleeding and cramping. Thankfully there is a heartbeat and the baby is measuring where he/she should be. I'm not sure what size the SCH is, but the bleeding and cramping have since stopped.
> 
> Since this is a long thread, I'm really hoping that there have been more positive outcomes than negative ones!

Hi, sorry you had all that stress honey. It's great seeing a heartbeat after the bleed. Sch's are scary things, so if you have any questions, ask away.
How are things now? 
:flower:

Eyemom-had any more spotting? That's great it's not anything sch related!

Ferreoroche-how are things going? Not long now-I bet your glad too. Those last few weeks can be hard going.


----------



## Feronia

Hi Yo Yo, thanks for asking. :) It's been 2 weeks now and no more bleeding or spotting since -- yay! I have high hopes, though I don't have any scans planned so I guess there's no way to find out whether it's absorbing. Fingers crossed.

Did your SCH resolve?


----------



## Yo_Yo

Feronia said:


> Hi Yo Yo, thanks for asking. :) It's been 2 weeks now and no more bleeding or spotting since -- yay! I have high hopes, though I don't have any scans planned so I guess there's no way to find out whether it's absorbing. Fingers crossed.
> 
> Did your SCH resolve?

That's great news! :) it's sounding promising for you if the bleeds stopped. 

Yes-my sch bled daily for 7 weeks up until 18/19 weeks. It was gone at my 20 week scan. It's a horrible thing to go through though, so I'm glad yours sounds like it's behaving.

It seems different professionals take different approaches to monitoring sch's-do you have any routine scans lined up? Like a 20 week one? They must be confident also if they don't feel the need to keep checking it :)


----------



## Feronia

Awesome, I'm glad yours disappeared! That's wonderful!

The first time I meet with my midwives will be on the 15th, so I'll see what they have in mind then. Yes, I'll get my 20-week scan at least!


----------



## Ziggie

Out of curiosity... how many ladies with bleeds had implantation bleeding? 

I did! Thought I'd started my period as had blood and cramps... wondering if there's a correlation??


----------



## Yo_Yo

Hey Ziggie-how are you?

No-didn't have implantation bleeding, but I did with a previous pregnsncy that didn't have sch. Would be interesting if there was a link though, as there's a theory sch's form during the implantation process where when the egg implants, it breaks away slightly causing a pooling of blood to form...you can see what I did on my month of bed rest-too much sch research! :haha:


----------



## Ziggie

Knowledge is power!!!

I'm good. Travelled the states and had no more bleeding (touch wood!). Starting to allow myself to get excited now :)

How are you?


----------



## eyemom

Yo_Yo! Grats on 3rd trimester! :happydance:

Just had a trace amount of spotting last couple of days. I mean TRACE. But it's only been after we do intimate things, and I know where it's coming from now, so it's not really so upsetting anymore.

Feronia, glad you're not having any more spotting! My SCH was diagnosed at 8+5, and I wasn't supposed to have any additional scans either until my anatomy scan halfway through. I ended up having another though at 9+6 because we were rear-ended in a car accident. (Incidentally, that was the last day I bled--from the SCH. And that was in the morning before the accident even happened.) At that point, the SCH was still there, but it looked to be resolving. I think my body must have reabsorbed it (mine was small to begin with). Mine was gone by my scan at 19 weeks.

Ziggie, no implantation bleeding. None for any of my pregnancies actually.
1st pregnancy - no IB, no bleeding throughout pregnancy
2nd - no IB, lost at 6 weeks
3rd - no IB, SCH diagnosed at 8+5

Glad you had a good trip and things are going well for you. Enjoy your pregnancy now. :hugs:


----------



## Feronia

No implantation bleeding here either, and I didn't have any with my daughter. I was taking low-dose aspirin early on this pregnancy (paranoia on my part since I had two early m/cs before my daughter, did some research, and took low-dose aspirin when I was pregnant with her for the first 12 weeks). Apparently that was a big no-no and the pregnancy assessment clinic that did my scan told me to stop taking it immediately!


----------



## meganashley89

I just went to the ER this morning for bleeding. It was a light bleed but I was worried because I have already had a miscarriage within the last year. They found an sch about 1-1.5 inches long. I talked to my regular ob doctor and have researched online a bit but I'm still very worried about everything :( the doctor said it is a great thing that I can hear baby's heartbeat (I am 11 weeks) and it was moving a ton and it is also good the blood is now Brown. I am still nervous about another miscarriage though. Does anyone have any success stories about having a healthy baby to maybe ease my mind? Or any information at all they would be will to share with me? &#128546;


----------



## eyemom

:hug: Megan. It's impossible to not be scared after a loss, I think. You see blood and immediately fear the worst. Lots of success stories here though. Yours is fairly small, and if I remember right, timing wise it's better to not have them super early, but there's still plenty of time for it to resolve by the time you hit 20 weeks (any ladies who have researched more than I want to chime in on that?) Me personally, mine was diagnosed at 8+5, looked to be resolving at 9+6, and totally gone at my anatomy scan at 19 weeks. Baby has been blissfully unaware this whole time. It's so scary, but statistics are in your favor. :hugs:


----------



## Frizzabelle

Hi Megan I had a huge bleed at 11 weeks with a 7cm sch which stayed there until my 20 weeks scan. I now have a healthy 3 week old baby boy :) there are lots of success stories out there, keep positive!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 37.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Yo_Yo

Hey Megan. Hopefully your sch is just going to clear out and then heal up-this is the most common senario.

The best thing I did was bed rest whilst my bleed was at it's heaviest. I'm sure this helped me. At the very least avoid any heavy lifting and strenuous activity.

The size isn't too big, so that's good. Also your baby being vey active is a very good sign-obviously he/she is blissfully unaware of all this.

I bled for over 7 weeks daily and at my 20 week scan and subsequent 26 week scan there has been no clot. I'm now 28 weeks and getting very strong kicks-these sch babies are tough cookies honey. :hugs:


----------



## Yo_Yo

Aww frizzabelle-your little guy is just the sweetest :) you must be over the moon.

Hope he's letting you get some rest :flower:


----------



## Frizzabelle

Thank you yo yo, he's brilliant. So chilled out and cuddly. We are just so happy and his big brother is bonding with him now :) x


----------



## Ferreroroche

Hi all,

Frizzabelle, your little boy looks awesome. Hope the early weeks have been kind to you.

YoYo, I am ok, thanks. 37 weeks now with just a couple more to go. Was pretty upbeat about the whole thing until this past week, when the nightly braxton hicks, disturbed sleep, peeing, back ache, pelvic pain and lightening pains where he is banging his head low are making me rather emotional. 

Most of the time I am ratty, sometimes a weeping mess, but this morning I was hysterical with giggles! I woke up at 4am and read another forum and something someone said made me chuckle and I couldn't stop. I was trying so hard not to wake my hubby and son up that my was spasming trying to hold it in. By the time he did wake up I was crying with full on laughter and he thought I had totally lost he plit.

Nut case.

To the newbies... I haemorrhaged at 11+6 weeks ..was told I miscarried but scan showed healthy baby and 6 cm sch. I bled for 6-7 weeks almost every day until 17 weeks and at my 20, 24 and 28 week scan sch was still there. Am now a few weeks away from having a healthy boy. So yes success story, although seemed impossible back then.

Re: implantation bleeding, no, not in this pregnancy although had in previous two pregnancies very early on where no sch was ever diagnosed. 1 pregnancy ended in loss at 9.5 weeks and the other resulted in healthy so at 41 weeks so no obvious correlation for me.


----------



## Feronia

Your stories give me a lot of hope! :) 
I just heard back about my ultrasound at 6 weeks when the SCH was diagnosed (I'm 8 weeks now). My midwife said that they wrote that the SCH was 50% of the sac, but that it doesn't mean too much to her since the baby is growing so rapidly that 50% then would be a much smaller % a couple of days later. I haven't had any more bleeding or spotting, but I'm having some cramps today, so I hope they're normal...


----------



## hmommy219

meganashley89 said:


> I just went to the ER this morning for bleeding. It was a light bleed but I was worried because I have already had a miscarriage within the last year. They found an sch about 1-1.5 inches long. I talked to my regular ob doctor and have researched online a bit but I'm still very worried about everything :( the doctor said it is a great thing that I can hear baby's heartbeat (I am 11 weeks) and it was moving a ton and it is also good the blood is now Brown. I am still nervous about another miscarriage though. Does anyone have any success stories about having a healthy baby to maybe ease my mind? Or any information at all they would be will to share with me? &#128546;

I had bleeding at 11 weeks and 16 weeks...heavy with clots. I went on strict bed rest and drank ridiculous amounts of water and my sch cleared up and I'm now 36 weeks and 4 days..both babies doing just fine. 

Just take care of yourself. Your sch is just a complication and nothing more. I know it's hard to be relaxed, especially if you've experienced a loss before, but my Dr always reminded me that when I saw blood in the toilet, it was miine and not my babies. 

Sending hugs and sticky dust your way mama!! :hugs:


----------



## Ferreroroche

hmommy219 said:


> meganashley89 said:
> 
> 
> I just went to the ER this morning for bleeding. It was a light bleed but I was worried because I have already had a miscarriage within the last year. They found an sch about 1-1.5 inches long. I talked to my regular ob doctor and have researched online a bit but I'm still very worried about everything :( the doctor said it is a great thing that I can hear baby's heartbeat (I am 11 weeks) and it was moving a ton and it is also good the blood is now Brown. I am still nervous about another miscarriage though. Does anyone have any success stories about having a healthy baby to maybe ease my mind? Or any information at all they would be will to share with me? &#128546;
> 
> I had bleeding at 11 weeks and 16 weeks...heavy with clots. I went on strict bed rest and drank ridiculous amounts of water and my sch cleared up and I'm now 36 weeks and 4 days..both babies doing just fine.
> 
> Just take care of yourself. Your sch is just a complication and nothing more. I know it's hard to be relaxed, especially if you've experienced a loss before, but my Dr always reminded me that when I saw blood in the toilet, it was miine and not my babies.
> 
> Sending hugs and sticky dust your way mama!! :hugs:Click to expand...

Hmommy, you are still cooking those babies! I was convinced they must be out by now. How impressive that even with sch you have managed to get them further than many would carry twins for in the least complicated cases.

You must be shattered now. Are you having a c section soon?


----------



## Feronia

I'm spotting lots of brown blood today and last night I had cramping. I'm 8 weeks now, but I haven't had bleeding since 6 weeks when my SCH was diagnosed (at the size of 50% of the sac). Pregnancy symptoms have also disappeared -- up until now I had nausea and fatigue. Should I be concerned? I was sort of hoping that the SCH had resolved since I didn't have any more spotting, bleeding, or cramping for 2 weeks, but does this mean it's still there?


----------



## eyemom

Can't say for sure, but I think it's encouraging that you haven't had any more bleeding. AFM, at that stage of this pregnancy, I was often in a panic because of come-and-go symptoms. One night I got out of the shower and bawled because my bbs weren't sore anymore. So the symptoms thing doesn't have to mean anything bad. They may yet knock you on your feet in a couple of days. It's so hard but hang in there, I'm hoping for the best. :flower:


----------



## elly460

Hi ladies,

At my doc appt yesterday she told me there was a tiny bit of blood found. She didn't seem worried and said it was very common but told me to get another ultrasound. (She said the reason for the ultrasound was to make sure the dates are right as my first ultrasound dates didn't match up with my LMP) But of course I'm worried. 

I am 8 weeks tomorrow (according to first dating U/S) and have had no bleeding at all. I am going home this weekend and was planning on telling the rest of my family even though it's still early. But now I'm having second thoughts. My U/S is in 2.5 weeks.. I feel like its so far away. 

I feel emotionally drained :( 

:shrug:


----------



## eyemom

:hugs: elly

If it was a tiny tiny bit and you haven't had any spotting, maybe your cervix was just irritated? 2.5 weeks feels like an eternity to wait when you're already worried. :hugs:

As far as telling family, there's no right or wrong answer. If you want to be able to breathe easier and celebrate without hesitation, then perhaps wait. But we told our family right away this time...our logic being that these are the people we'd want by our side if the worst were to happen anyway. If I'm making any sense.

Sorry you're going through this...it kind of zaps away your excitement. But I'm really hopeful for you. :flower:


----------



## elly460

Thank you for the kind words.

I bought my first baby item today, a onesie. My way of trying to think/act more positively.


----------



## Yo_Yo

Elly-I know it's a tough place to be in having a sch. I used to wake up with my heart racing and run to the bathroom to check the bleeding. 

The best thing you can do is try your hardest to just relax-positively visualise the baby growing stronger and the sch going away, read positive books, watch positive movies and celebrate every week as a milestone.

You will get through this, and it will get easier honey :hugs:

And we all know what you feeling, so vent away/ ask questions if you need to :flower:


----------



## Feronia

I have an ultrasound in 2 hours to check things out... fingers crossed.

I am absolutely pissed because at work yesterday, we were doing this workplace "conflict" thing that involves acting. There have been a lot of physical games we've had to do for it, but I've taken it easy due to the subchorionic hematoma. However, today we had to do this improv acting bit and one lady out of NOWHERE picked me up to hug me as part of her acting segment and then squeezed me (crushing my abdomen) really hard... all as I was saying "no, no, stop!" Nobody knows I'm pregnant, and I ended up running out of the room crying because I started cramping immediately. Hard. Also embarrassing. My supervisor came to check on me and had my lie down with my feet up until my husband could pick me up.


----------



## hmommy219

Ferreroroche said:


> hmommy219 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meganashley89 said:
> 
> 
> I just went to the ER this morning for bleeding. It was a light bleed but I was worried because I have already had a miscarriage within the last year. They found an sch about 1-1.5 inches long. I talked to my regular ob doctor and have researched online a bit but I'm still very worried about everything :( the doctor said it is a great thing that I can hear baby's heartbeat (I am 11 weeks) and it was moving a ton and it is also good the blood is now Brown. I am still nervous about another miscarriage though. Does anyone have any success stories about having a healthy baby to maybe ease my mind? Or any information at all they would be will to share with me? &#55357;&#56866;
> 
> I had bleeding at 11 weeks and 16 weeks...heavy with clots. I went on strict bed rest and drank ridiculous amounts of water and my sch cleared up and I'm now 36 weeks and 4 days..both babies doing just fine.
> 
> Just take care of yourself. Your sch is just a complication and nothing more. I know it's hard to be relaxed, especially if you've experienced a loss before, but my Dr always reminded me that when I saw blood in the toilet, it was miine and not my babies.
> 
> Sending hugs and sticky dust your way mama!! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Hmommy, you are still cooking those babies! I was convinced they must be out by now. How impressive that even with sch you have managed to get them further than many would carry twins for in the least complicated cases.
> 
> You must be shattered now. Are you having a c section soon?Click to expand...

Yes, I am exhausted!! Lol... I read that foot massages can trigger contractions so I'm heading off to get a pedicure this afternoon!! I just want these bambinos out and in my arms!! :hugs: not long for you either!!


----------



## Yo_Yo

Feronia :hugs: you poor thing, hope your resting up now. 

Would it be worth talking to your supervisor and explains your pregnant and are having some complications?


----------



## Yo_Yo

Ferreoroche and hmommy-I'm expecting baby news soon off you ladies! :) can't believe how your both almost there now! :)


----------



## Feronia

My ultrasound actually went very well! I'm surprised -- I really thought it was over for me. Pleasantly surprised though! Baby is measuring well (and looks like a cute gummy bear, lol) witha heartrate of 158.

My supervisors both know now, and I think I need to tell the particular colleagues who witnessed what happened or else they're really going to wonder.

The hematoma is still there, but it's clotted now and only 1/10th the size of the sac! :happydance: I'm not sure how big that is, but the technician thought it was really good.
 



Attached Files:







ultrasound - 8 weeks.jpg
File size: 38.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Yo_Yo

Feronia-what a cute pic! :) so glad all looking good for you. My clot was there for a good few weeks, and clotting was the first sign of it going for me.

Hope your feeling more relaxed now.


----------



## Yo_Yo

Ferreoroche-how are you? Only 12 days to go?!


----------



## Ferreroroche

Yo_Yo said:


> Ferreoroche-how are you? Only 12 days to go?!

Hi, in major meltdown!

Just recovering from badly timed virus, which thankfully seems to be on the way out, but hot weather is making feel horrid!

All I could do yesterday was lie on the couch in front of a fan or I was burning up.

My hubby got it in the ear when I went upstairs to put on an old maxi dress that I wore when I was 41 weeks pregnant with my first son, because it is big and cool in hot weather. I had it only a few weeks ago, but after 45 mins of stumbling from room to room it had disappeared, so I was furious that I was exhausted, boiling and couldn't find the dress! It is still missing, so I ended up in a different thing that made me look hideous, but by then I didn't care!

I burnt my lunch and had to remake, by which time I was so exhausted I had to lie down for 3 hours. My legs literally can't hold me upright under the weight of my belly now. Time for this little man to exit the building!

I know I am awful to live with, just so uncomfortable and grumpy, but have to tell myself it will be over soon, and then I'll miss it!

Thanks for asking. 

How are you? Bubs is really coming on now eh? To think of all the doubts you had a few months ago.


----------



## AliceWonders

Hi all
I'm new to this page and have read from pretty much start to 162 before deciding to join.
I'm currently a mum two a 9 year old and 4 year old boy and a 14 month old daughter and I'm 21 +1 weeks pregnant with another girl. 
I have factor v Leiden and currently on clexane (40mg) daily.

Last week at my 20 weeks scan they detected two clots. A retroplacental which is under 1/3 of the placenta and a subchorionic which is anterior to the baby. They both measure around 4cm x 1.5cm. I've had no bleeding at all. Doctors seem very I phased by it all but I'm concerned . More so about the retroplacental. They won't seen me again until 24 weeks and I'm going out of my mind! 
I couldn't find much about retroplavental, even on this support group so they seem pretty uncommon?


----------



## eyemom

Hi Alice. So sorry you're having to go through this. It is so stressful. I'm sorry I don't know anything about retroplacental clots, but I find it encouraging that your Drs are not concerned. I have learned from other bnbers though that the placenta overcompensates so a good chunk of it can be out of commission so to speak and yet the baby can grow in there just fine. A mama can't help but worry though. Hope you find some reassurance very soon.


----------



## AliceWonders

They are talking about IUGR around 32 weeks and maybe prem delivery. Since the scan I've tried to take it easy. Hubby has taken two weeks off to help out at the house so I can rest a bit more until 24 weeks! It's the longest 3 weeks of my life! 

I just can't seem to find much about retroplacental which makes it worse!


----------



## Yo_Yo

Ferreroroche said:


> Yo_Yo said:
> 
> 
> Ferreoroche-how are you? Only 12 days to go?!
> 
> Hi, in major meltdown!
> 
> Just recovering from badly timed virus, which thankfully seems to be on the way out, but hot weather is making feel horrid!
> 
> All I could do yesterday was lie on the couch in front of a fan or I was burning up.
> 
> My hubby got it in the ear when I went upstairs to put on an old maxi dress that I wore when I was 41 weeks pregnant with my first son, because it is big and cool in hot weather. I had it only a few weeks ago, but after 45 mins of stumbling from room to room it had disappeared, so I was furious that I was exhausted, boiling and couldn't find the dress! It is still missing, so I ended up in a different thing that made me look hideous, but by then I didn't care!
> 
> I burnt my lunch and had to remake, by which time I was so exhausted I had to lie down for 3 hours. My legs literally can't hold me upright under the weight of my belly now. Time for this little man to exit the building!
> 
> I know I am awful to live with, just so uncomfortable and grumpy, but have to tell myself it will be over soon, and then I'll miss it!
> 
> Thanks for asking.
> 
> How are you? Bubs is really coming on now eh? To think of all the doubts you had a few months ago.Click to expand...

Oh you poor thing getting a virus when your full term-glad your feeling better. 
Don't worry about your hubby getting it in the neck-they get the easier side of the deal with pregnancy, so they can at least out up with the odd hormonal rant! 

Keep out of this heat and try to rest up. Eek can't believe how near you are! 
So you have your bag all packed for hospital? Hope bump and you are having a good day :)

I'm good thanks-trying to keep the kids entertained now it's the 6 weeks holidays...set up a gazebo and pool in the garden and now I'm ready for bed!


----------



## Yo_Yo

AliceWonders said:


> They are talking about IUGR around 32 weeks and maybe prem delivery. Since the scan I've tried to take it easy. Hubby has taken two weeks off to help out at the house so I can rest a bit more until 24 weeks! It's the longest 3 weeks of my life!
> 
> I just can't seem to find much about retroplacental which makes it worse!

Hi Alice, 
I don't know much about a retro placental hematoma, but I would lean towards thinking they want to keep an eye out for iurg in case that clot effects the efficiency of the placenta. 

Were the clots at scans prior to this recent one? 

As Eyemom says-if the doctors don't seem too concerned, that's an encouraging sign. 

It's also a really good sign your not bleeding, as everything I've read suggests there's more risks associated with sch's that bleed vs ones that don't. 
:flower:


----------



## AliceWonders

No clots before and I've had a fair few scans... The NHS scan didn't even pick up the clots. It was only because we paid to have a private scan after the 20 weeks NHS one as they couldn't complete it.

I'm a midwife so I know all about IUGR etc and what not I'm just annoyed they have no real concern. They described the retroplacental as large and even put on my scan report if bleeding begins will result in fetal loss... Then just sent me on my bloody way!


----------



## eyemom

AliceWonders said:


> No clots before and I've had a fair few scans... The NHS scan didn't even pick up the clots. It was only because we paid to have a private scan after the 20 weeks NHS one as they couldn't complete it.
> 
> I'm a midwife so I know all about IUGR etc and what not I'm just annoyed they have no real concern. They described the retroplacental as large and even put on my scan report if bleeding begins will result in fetal loss... Then just sent me on my bloody way!

Oh well that is upsetting, I'm sorry. Glad your husband will be home so you can take it easy. So...if they can't complete your 20 week scan, they don't have you come back to get what they missed???? I don't know how it works there, but it just seems crazy you'd have to go private just to finish the job they started. I imagine the whole thing being even harder knowing as much as you do in your profession. It seems like it's not so uncommon for the Drs to not do much for you before viability. But it's so enraging. Even if they can't do anything for you at this stage, a little compassion can go a long way. I really hope it resolves or at least doesn't result in anything scary.


----------



## Yo_Yo

AliceWonders said:


> No clots before and I've had a fair few scans... The NHS scan didn't even pick up the clots. It was only because we paid to have a private scan after the 20 weeks NHS one as they couldn't complete it.
> 
> I'm a midwife so I know all about IUGR etc and what not I'm just annoyed they have no real concern. They described the retroplacental as large and even put on my scan report if bleeding begins will result in fetal loss... Then just sent me on my bloody way!

That's incredibly blasé of them. I too have encountered obstetricians on the nhs who were very indifferent towards me during my heavy bleeds. I'm not sure some if the people that scan you know much more than anyone else-I was told to google it to find out more! 

I know it's not prescribed in the uk-but have you thought of (if possible) putting yourself in bedrest until you reach 24 weeks? It's not ideal, but I remain convinced it's what got me to this point (I did an entire month in bed)


----------



## Feronia

Oh no, I'm so sorry to hear how they're treating you. That's awesome you're a midwife! Are you also under midwifery care? I hope you can get some compassionate care somewhere.

My midwives have been excellent at reassuring me, which I needed quite a bit after having my first scan that diagnosed the SCH. The OB who did the scan just send me home with miscarriage paperwork... after finding a healthy baby and good heartrate! A little compassion can go a long way.


----------



## AliceWonders

At the moment I've been on my own version of bed rest. Modified I guess. Getting up to make lunch / dinner and go to the toilet etc. No sex or orgasms. I can't do complete bed rest as I have 3 other children but I've spent the last week on the sofa. I've been signed off work as well. Luckily occupational health saw my report with 'fetal loss' and agreed I couldn't return to work. 


The scan at 20 weeks the sonographer said baby was in a poor position, but the private clinic were able to complete all the checks with baby in that position. NHS had wanted me to reschedule but I'm very glad I didn't now.

I'm under midwifery care and she is doing everything she can at the moment to get me seen by the consultant. I'm very aware of viability I just want to be seen to offer some reassurance for myself and my partner. Like you guys have said... A little compassion goes a long way.

I wish I could find some info about retroplacental clots. I also have placental lakes over 5% of the placenta. *sigh*


----------



## Yo_Yo

AliceWonders-hope you get a consultant appointment soon. I felt so much better after someone (finally!) at 18 or so weeks was able to explain what was happening. She showed me compassion and kindness and I nearly cried.

I had to get my mil to stay and look after my two kids so I could rest properly-anyone around who can/is helping you?


----------



## Yo_Yo

Happy V Day Eyemom (just noticed!)


----------



## kimb34r

AliceWonders - I hope you get a consultant appointment soon! I felt much better after mine because I was able to understand what was happening to me.


----------



## lolly25

Hi all I'm new to this group came across after I found a post on bleeding. My story is I found out a week ago I was pregnant. On Monday I had a bleed trickle of fresh red blood few cramps that calmed down and subsided. On Tuesday I had beta bloods done 214 and on Thursday exactly 48hrs later where 465. On Thursday night went the toilet and more fresh bleeding more than what was there Monday and filled half a pad but no pain. At this point I ruled myself out. I took a pt test this morning expecting to see a fainter line to see of level dropping and actually the line is stronger, I was supposed to go for a scan Tuesday but didn't see a point until now, could this be a sch haemorrhage?? I believe I had one at 9weeks with dd1 but this was over 12yrs ago all I remember is lots of blood x x


----------



## lolly25

Just spotted something interesting in a few posts on here re pelvic rest, my last bleed occurred after (sorry tmi) my partner had aroused me (externally) it was literally about 10-20 mins later xx


----------



## mara16jade

Yes, if a sch is suspected - pelvic rest is a must IMO. No sex, exercising, orgasms, heavy lifting.

It is possible that your bleeding is implantation still since you just found out you're pregnant, but sch's are not that uncommon either. Mine was found at 5 weeks and finally cleared by 17 weeks.

Have you gone to the doctor yet?


----------



## lolly25

Yes Hun, I'm under the care of the epau got a scan Tuesday x


----------



## Yo_Yo

How many weeks are you? 

It could very well be an sch, but as Mara say could also be implantation bleeding. 

Pelvic rest is a must I think-a bit of fun in that area sadly can cause the womb to contract, and isn't helpful if you've had a bleed
Your bloods sound good-rising levels indicate a progression in the pregnancy. Hope you get answers on Tuesday honey :flower:


----------



## lolly25

I'm not sure as irregular cycles as had an ovarian cyst I think I'm roughly 5 weeks 1 day xx


----------



## Ferreroroche

Mara - congratulations on the birth of baby Eric. I thought you must be overdue now. I hope all went well with the birth.

Alice - that is really shocking treatment. And as someone working in the nhs it is a real shame that you have to go private to be confident of a proper job. I hope you get a consultant appointment and they can help you get a plan of action, even if just for your own peace of mind.

As for me, we are in the midst of sleepless nights and baby feeding.

Baby Leo was born on 21st July by c section, weighing 7lb 15 Oz. I was in hospital for 4 days while I got my mobility back. Last few days have been physically painful, but apparently all is on track.

As for my little man, he is practically perfect.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Yo_Yo

Ferreroroche said:


> Mara - congratulations on the birth of baby Eric. I thought you must be overdue now. I hope all went well with the birth.
> 
> Alice - that is really shocking treatment. And as someone working in the nhs it is a real shame that you have to go private to be confident of a proper job. I hope you get a consultant appointment and they can help you get a plan of action, even if just for your own peace of mind.
> 
> As for me, we are in the midst of sleepless nights and baby feeding.
> 
> Baby Leo was born on 21st July by c section, weighing 7lb 15 Oz. I was in hospital for 4 days while I got my mobility back. Last few days have been physically painful, but apparently all is on track.
> 
> As for my little man, he is practically perfect.

:) congratulations!! Thought he must be here by now :)

So pleased for you after the journey you've had in your pregnancy-he is so gorgeous! :flower:


----------



## Ferreroroche

Yo_Yo said:


> Ferreroroche said:
> 
> 
> Mara - congratulations on the birth of baby Eric. I thought you must be overdue now. I hope all went well with the birth.
> 
> Alice - that is really shocking treatment. And as someone working in the nhs it is a real shame that you have to go private to be confident of a proper job. I hope you get a consultant appointment and they can help you get a plan of action, even if just for your own peace of mind.
> 
> As for me, we are in the midst of sleepless nights and baby feeding.
> 
> Baby Leo was born on 21st July by c section, weighing 7lb 15 Oz. I was in hospital for 4 days while I got my mobility back. Last few days have been physically painful, but apparently all is on track.
> 
> As for my little man, he is practically perfect.
> 
> :) congratulations!! Thought he must be here by now :)
> 
> So pleased for you after the journey you've had in your pregnancy-he is so gorgeous! :flower:Click to expand...

Thanks YoYo.

Yes, has been a bumpy ride, but he is here now safe and the next challenge begins. C sec scar, leaky sore boobs, jealous older brother, jaundice and sleepless nights.

I shall keep checking this thread to see how you and the others get on. You are well into your third trimester now, so the time will fly for you... Bar the last few weeks where you feel like a whale. Soon you will have your long awaited sch baby.


----------



## Yo_Yo

Yes do pop back and let us know how your doing :) it's lovely to read to lovely outcomes.

Those first few weeks are hard, but so precious :) your little one will love his role as big brother.

I can't wait to be full term now!!


----------



## MissB1985

Hi, I'm heather. I seen this forum last night and read through a lot-but not all as so many posts!!
I am currently 19 weeks pregnant, and I am bleeding fresh red blood-sometimes it can be heavy and some times if wears off a little. I have been bleeding red blood for just over a week now. Prior to this, I bled for two weeks between weeks 13-15. At that time, if varied from brown to red with very large blood clots. It was then that I was diagnosed wih having a bleed outside the sac. When the bleeding stopped it was a huge relief, and I started to enjoy being pregnant once again. So, last Saturday when the bleeding returned I felt worried sick! Thankfully I have my own Doppler so I get to listen to my baby girls heartbeat whenever I like. I did however go to EPAU to be checked as I didn't like the fact that my bleeding was bright red and quite heavy. They checked my cervix and baby heartbeat then sent me on my way. I went back there on the Tuesday as my bleeding became quite bad, it would pour out of me when I stood up. Again, they checked cervix and heartbeat and sent me on my way. I felt quite unsatisfied that they put this bleed down to "probably" being caused by the haematoma. I went to see my own gp and suffered a huge panic attack whilst there, and she was lovely, very reassuring, however she still put it down to probably being because of the SCH. I'm just worried as wen I was diagnosed with the sch, I was never offered any follow up to see whether the sch was shrinking etc. I'm just so glad that I have my own Doppler and can hear my little girls heartbeat. I am due my 20 week scan next Monday 4th aug, and it can't come quick enough! In the meantime I'm praying for the bleeding to stop! It actually seemed like it was slowing down the other day, until yesterday when I had a lot more bright red blood which is the same now. I just feel beside myself. I hate the way the nhs just leave you to get on with it with no consideration to how the mother is feeling mentally. I'm trying my Beaty to stay positive-after all I can still hear her heartbeat.

Sorry for tis long post, I just needed to get it all off my chest. I am currently making sure that I rest as much as possible and drink plenty of water and eat healthily. Last time I bled it lasted just over two weeks, it's been just over a week now but a lot heavier so I'm hoping that give another week or so it will stop! I also had a log of pain last time as I was passing clots, this time I'm not having much pain, just a lot of fresh blood! :(


----------



## Yo_Yo

Hi missb- sounds scary :hugs:

I too bled red blood where it poured out-it's scary, I know. 

If your currently bleeding, I do recommend you put yourself in bed/rest as much as you can whilst you bleed. I'm sure resting helps in terms of the healing process. It's good you have a doppler and can hear your babies heartbeat-most babies are blissfully unaware of the sch and upset it causes us. 

I understand your feelings in the nhs-they scanned me and sent me on my way with no advice or explanation, other than the words sch. I took it upon myself to learn more about it. Also, I paid for lots of private scans. 

Can you speak to your midwife? If the clot is still present, if ask to be transferred to consultant led care and push for frequent scans/monitoring. 

Sorry if my posts a little jumbled up-my pregnancy brain is all fuzzy today, but feel free to vent away and ask us all lots of questions-it's good to know your not alone and talk to others who understand :flower:


----------



## MissB1985

Yes I am resting, I'm staying sit or lay down unless I need food or toilet etc. I have noticed that when I'm more active it gets worse.
I spoke to my midwife over the phone and she basically said for me to just take it easy and wait until my scan next week. I've wrote a list of questions to ask at the scan, and I am also going to book in to see my midwife after it to talk about the scan in detail-although it's very hard to get an appointment. 
Just hate not knowing what's going on inside of me, but like you say, baby is probably having a great time in there unaware to what's going on!!


----------



## Wrigley2012

Hi everyone, 

I found this group and would like to join. It is good to know that I am not alone with this, and I have read through some of this thread and seen some success stories. I am terrified, and I love the success stories! I first started bleeding at 6 weeks. It lasted a full week of bright red bleeding on and off, cramps, and passing small clots. It was awful. Of course, I thought I had miscarried. It was shocking when I went to my OB at 7 weeks, and there was a tiny little fetus with a strong little heartbeat. There was also a large bleed. I believe it was 4x3 or 4x4 cm at the time. It was over my cervix, and I was given that awful 50/50 chance. After that things calmed down. I started spotting brown, with some small brown gushes for the next 3 weeks. Then it just stopped. I went in for a nuchal translucency scan at 11 weeks, and the bleed seems to have gotten larger. I am devastated! The doc wouldn't even give me the dimensions, but I was paying attention when the nurse measured it, and the largest measurement is 7 cm! It also appears to have changed shape and moved. At first it looked just like a blob, and was over my cervix. Now it is crescent shaped, and has moved upwards so that baby is now over my cervix and it is above and to the left somewhere. The doctor just didn't seem concerned, but I am terrified! He said there is no "active" bleeding in the SCH, and the baby is unaffected and doing fine. I asked him if this clot could release and take the baby with it now that the baby has moved over my cervix. He said he doubted it, but I don't know that he is correct. The day after that I started spotting brown a little again, and then again it just stopped. I am now 12 weeks, very scared, and in need of any advice anyone can give me. I had a miscarriage in April, and am terrified that another one is on it's way. 
Is this a normal thing for the SCH to move, change shape and grow? Also, is it good that the bleeding is not "active", or does that mean very little in the grand scheme of things? Thanks for listening, and thanks in advance for any advice or knowledge you can pass on!


----------



## Feronia

Hi Wrigley, I'm so sorry that you're stressed out! I'm in a similar situation in that I started bleeding at 6 weeks as well and also thought I miscarried (and was given the awful 50/50 chance talk). I started spotting again at 8 weeks and had another scan, and mine also moved up and is a crescent shape. I wasn't given as detailed information as you so I only know that mine was still there at 8 weeks and was clotted. I WAS told that clotting was a good thing and that I shouldn't worry since mine wasn't active bleeding, but it's really hard not to still worry.

From what I've read, most SCHs that are diagnosed early in the first trimester (and don't end in early miscarriage) end up resolving by 20 weeks. I really hope that's true, because my next scan will be 20 weeks!

Are you on bed rest or pelvic rest? I can tell you some things that have helped me that my midwife recommended whenever cramping or spotting started.


----------



## Wrigley2012

Thanks for your reply Feronia! I'm sorry you are going through this too. The fear and not knowing what will happen is the hardest part. I just wish the doctors could give us more answers. I am in constant fear that every little movement or every little cramp is the beginning of the end of the pregnancy. It's just awful. I too will not have another scan till 20 weeks. But I might try to pester my doctor into giving me one at 16. We will see how that goes!
I would love any tips your midwife gave you! My doctor has told me very little. Just to rest as much as possible, but she hasn't put me on bed rest. I work full time and have a 2 year old, so bed rest may be impossible anyway. I am on pelvic rest, and am laying around as much as my schedule permits! Did they put you on bed rest? 
I have also read that many of these resolve by 20 weeks. But then of course there are the horror stories of extremely premature labor and delivery of a baby who is to little to live. That is my biggest fear right now. I am trying to stay positive and hold onto hope. I think that's the best anyone in our situation can do!


----------



## Feronia

Yeah, it sucks not having answers! I wasn&#8217;t put on bed rest but I was put on pelvic rest. My midwife said to keep it up until 14 weeks assuming I don&#8217;t get any more bleeding. I have a 19 month old, and it&#8217;s tough resting sometimes with her, but I&#8217;m trying my best. I&#8217;m still breastfeeding her as well, and thankfully that hasn&#8217;t brought on cramps! :D

My midwife told me to go out and get some cramp bark, which is in tincture form. I take about a tsp of it in hot water whenever I start to cramp and then I lie down and rest. That stops the cramping pretty quickly (and it&#8217;s safe for pregnancy). Relaxing your body as deeply as you can (which includes de-stressing as well) seems to be very important in getting things to calm down. If you&#8217;ve done yoga or practiced hypnobirthing, you can use relaxation or visualization methods from those to help. I just close my eyes, make sure my jaw and hands are relaxed, and rest/visualize/tell myself &#8220;relax&#8221; and that usually helps. I actually requested a dark room where I could lie down in the ER, and I stopped bleeding shortly after that. My midwife also told me to drink lots of water, pee whenever you feel the need to in order to prevent UTIs, and to try not to stress.

I worried about PROM and pre-term labour as well, but the risks of those things happening are much lower if you were diagnosed with SCH early on. If it&#8217;s gone by 20 weeks or earlier, the chances of it happening are small!

Fingers crossed for you, keep us updated!


----------



## Wrigley2012

Thanks for the tips! I have never heard of cramp bark, so I will look into it for sure! I have noticed that trying to relax does help a lot. It's really hard not to freak out, but I'm doing my best.

I do hope the SCH resolves for both of us by 20 weeks. Mine is clotted or not active also, and I know that's good. It just worries me that it's gotten so big. I really hope the next 8 weeks go by quickly and uneventfully. It is going to be really hard to wait that long for another scan without knowing what's going on in there. I think I will start to feel a little better once I can feel the baby move. I should be about 3 weeks away from that. I will also feel better in general once this morning sickness goes away. The doctor told me that morning sickness is a really good sign, and I know he's right, but I am oh so sick of it!! :sick:


----------



## Feronia

I got my cramp bark from a place that sells herbal supplements and it's been great (but tastes like crap)! You can use it to relieve menstrual pains as well since it relaxes smooth muscle cells.

I will feel soooo so much better when I start to feel baby move as well! Maybe we'll feel him/her sooner since it's not our first pregnancy? Do you have an appointment coming up where you can hear the heartbeat? I have my next appointment on the 14th and I hope they can find it then. I hope the morning sickness goes away, too -- ugh, it's awful, but I really hope it's a good sign!


----------



## hmommy219

Wrigly, I think your Dr is right on the money about not being concerned. Brown, inactive bleeding/spotting means you're on your way out of this and the size/ shape may change but so does your baby's placenta which keeps supporting the baby. As the placenta grows the sch becomes less and less of a threat. I had spotting and bleeds up until week 16- no doubt about it, it stinks. But I now have 1 week old twins! My advice: rest with your feet up during any active bleeding (if you get any more) and drink tons of water to keep your uterus calm. You'll be fine. :hugs:


----------



## Wrigley2012

Thanks ladies! I do have a heartbeat check next Monday. I hope they can find it too! I really hope you're right hmommy. I want to keep thinking that everything will be fine. Staying positive does help. Congrats on your twins! Were they born full term? I'm so glad things worked out for you and your babies!! :)


----------



## MissB1985

My bleeding has changed this morning to a dark red/brown colour, and I've got mild cramps today which before hand I wasn't really getting any pain. I hoping that this means it's on it's way out. But not getting my hopes up because it started going brown last week but quickly went back to red. 
On the other hand, I don't feel lots of movement, just every now and then, but last night I could feel her wriggling about quite a bit. I was also listening to her with my Doppler and everytime I heared her move I could hear like a bubbley noise through the Doppler! :) xx


----------



## 2nd time

I had my 12 week scan today and baby was fine I havent had any bleeding or anything to make me suspect anything might be wrong but they found a small sch should I worry/ should I modify my activity will ibleed or might it just go on its own . Im scared as I had a mc the cycle before this pregnancy


----------



## eyemom

Hi ladies, I've been very behind on bnb things lately.

Alice, lolly, hope you're doing okay.

Ferreroroche! I don't know if you're still lurking, but huge congrats to you! Hope you're recovering well and everyone is adapting well to the changes in the family routine. He is a super handsome little guy. <3

MissB, that sounds so scary. So glad you had your own doppler for reassurance. How are you doing now?

Wrigley, sorry that you're having to go through this. It is so so scary. Mine was smaller, but even then I wondered if my Drs were genuinely not concerned or if just didn't want me to worry b/c it wouldn't do any good anyway. But how can a momma not worry???? My last pregnancy also ended in miscarriage about 2 years prior, so I was absolutely beside myself. I do believe that it's good that the bleeding is not active...hopefully that means it's on its way out or reabsorbing. And it will change shape as everything else grows in there. Even if it gets bigger, it may not be bigger relative to baby. I wasn't meant to have another scan (aside from the anatomy scan) after my SCH was diagnosed, but I ended up having one 8 days later b/c we were rear-ended in a car accident. It was a bit larger then, but the sonographer was actually really happy with the way it looked because it appeared to be resolving. It's probably impossible to not worry, but I hope you can find some comfort in the success stories...there are many. Big hugs to you.

Hi 2nd time, my opinion, start with whatever your Drs told you, and if you are more comfortable take it a step further. As an example, I was only told not to lift >25 lbs or do any rigorous exercise. I felt more comfortable adding pelvic rest to my restrictions, though my Dr (in my specific situation) was not concerned with that. What were you told when it was diagnosed? So sorry for your prior loss. :hugs:


----------



## 2nd time

They didnt tell me to change anything realy just acted like it was going to be fine


----------



## MissB1985

I am doing a lot better thankyou! Been a very stressful couple of weeks-but as I posted a few days ago unthought the bleed was turning into old blood-well it has done just that! I've only had a tiny bit of brown when I wipe now. I've been getting more pains though but guessing that's because it's acting as an irritant to my uterus. And yes, my Doppler is my saving grace at the moment! I have my 20 week scan on Monday so very much looking forward to that! 

I hope everyone else on here are okay and keeping well. Xx


----------



## Wrigley2012

Thanks eyemom. Did everything turn out well in the end for you and your baby? Yes it is very scary, and very hard not to worry. Every day I see no blood is a good day though. I keep thinking that it has to mean good things. I hope that the worst is behind me, and the pregnancy will continue smoothly from this point on. But I really do want another scan to check on the SCH. I think just knowing what it's doing in there will ease my mind. 

2nd time, I'm sorry you were given this scary diagnosis, but it sounds like yours is small and you should be just fine. I was told not to lift anything heavy (although they didn't give me a specific weight restriction), not to do any vigorous exercise, and sex is completely off limits. I am taking it one step further and hardly doing anything at all that I don't have to. I stay off my feet as much as possible (which is hard since I work full time and have a toddler), and I lift my toddler as little as possible. The only times I lift her are to get her out of bed in the morning, and to sit her little bottom on the potty. I will not pick her up and carry her around under any circumstances. I am also making my husband do all of the housework (which he does very poorly), but there isn't much I can do about that. I too had a MC the cycle before this pregnancy, and am terrified that it will happen again. I wonder if there is any correlation to the MC. Maybe that put us at higher risk for having an SCH. If so, I wish somebody had told me and I would have waited longer. I'm very sorry for your loss, and hope this pregnancy has a positive outcome.


----------



## ABCamuso

Hi everyone. I wanted to share my story and ask for support. This is my first pregnancy and I am 6 weeks today. Monday I started to have some spotting an called my doctor right away. She informed me to keep and eye on it and come to my appt. on August 11. During this week the bleeding has become worse so I ended up calling my Doctor to get in right away. I went today and she did an ultrasound and told me that I have SCH and basically need to wait it out. She said I can still do my normal activities, however, I have been resting all day and will keep relaxing until my appt next friday. I guess I just have no idea how to feel right now. I have never been good with the "waiting" game but it is what it is. I found this site and it has made me feel so much better knowing that I am not alone. If anyone has any suggestions please let me know. thank you all =)

ABC


----------



## MissB1985

Hi ABCamuso
Sorry to hear that you too have a sch. Mine was diagnosed shortly after 13 weeks and I'm 19+5 today. I would advise you to rest as much as possible and drink plenty of water..and definately no sexual activity!! It is a very worrying time and no matter how much people tell you not to worry, if you see blood, you are gunna worry. But from what I've read, most people that are diagnosed with sch early on tend to go on and have normal healthy babies! The sch should go by 20 weeks in most cases. 
My bleeding was very heavy over the last two weeks-however it seems to be stopping now-fingers crossed it's the last of it!! I have my 20 week scan on Monday so I should know for sure by then!! 
Keep us updated on your progress, and go and put your feet up! Xx


----------



## lanet

Hi ladies. I guess it's time to post here, I've lurked a bit. I was diagnosed with sch at 5 weeks 4 days after a bright red bleed when I wiped. And in the toilet. But then it stopped. I thought it was a lot. Everything seemed fine but it was too early for heart beats at that time. I've had a few scan since and babies were great, measuring perfect, strong heart rates. The dr said the sch was small, I spotted light light brown but never bled again UNTIL last night, and it was MASSIVE. It was literally pouring out of me. I could feel it when I would stand up, soaking through pads. At the ER I passed a HUGE clot. I mean as big as my fist, I felt it come out (tmi?) and when I looked I was so shocked and felt as if a whole body part had fallen out! Then on the ultrasound I see 2 babies wiggling around measuring perfect with strong heartbeats! I mean how can I bleed that much and everything be ok? What on earth was the clot?? I have an appt with my ob in a few hours. They did say the sch is bigger. I'm worried, but hopeful, and I don't want to see blood during pregnancy EVER again:(


----------



## 2nd time

Lanet im so sorry your goingbthrough this , especially when uour having twins I hope that the bleedingvstops, did the er keep the clot for sampling, keep us updated will be thinking of you


----------



## lanet

Thanks. No the er didn't keep the clot because it was in an automatic flushing toilet. My ob today said she thinks the clot was most likely formed in the vagina. As blood was trying to come out and I was sitting/laying down and too scared to check. She said it just takes 10 minutes for it to pool and start clotting and that's most likely what happened. She did another ultrasound today, she said my sch is 4cm which is big but that it's in a great spot, on the very corner, and that most of the placenta is solidly attached. She also said it was right near my cervix so blood could easily come out which is better so that it doesn't push on anything trying to come out. She told me not to worry at all. I have another scan in 2 weeks. I don't ever want to see that amount of blood though. I'm so tired, off for a nap if my morning sickness will cooperate for a couple hours!


----------



## eyemom

Hi lanet. I haven't been on bnb much lately at all. But just saw your update and wanted to pop in. That's so scary, but encouraging that your Dr is so reassuring about it. I know it's impossible not to worry though. Big hugs. Praying all will be fine for you and those babies!


----------



## OscarsFurMama

Hey ladies, I could really use some input from you guys who know so much about SCH's. I just got diagnosed with one today. The day of the ultrasound i was 7 weeks 1 day. The clot measured 4.5cmx2cmx1cm. I had a big red bleed at exactly 4 weeks that lasted 3 or 4 days. Every single day since then I've had brown spotting. Ultrasound showed our little bean measuring right on track with a hr of 152. My doctor said the clot is located near the placenta. She did mention this slightly increases our chances on miscarriage but was very optimistic. I didn't know all the questions to ask so I don't know the size of the clot in relation to the sac. My question is does anybody know if this would be considered small, moderate, large, etc? Also any other insight you may have would be great! My first pregnancy was a mmc so I'm already paranoid as it is so I'd love hearing some good stories.


----------



## lanet

I'll try to help although I'm no expert, from what I understand "chorionic" basically is the baby/placenta/embryo or an outer layer, so sch is always under a part of that. My dr told me as long as it's on an edge, and most of the placenta is sealed down, then the risk is low. She said 25% of people have them, 90% go on to have healthy babies. Mine was also 4cm, she said that is big, but that it's ok and will be gone by 20 weeks. 
As for the brown spotting I wouldn't worry, that is the rest of the old blood still coming out from that bleed you had. Red blood is active bleeding. I was told I need to be seen after red bleeding but not dark or brown. I'm sorry you are going through this as well. 
My bleeding stopped after 3 hours. I have another ultrasound next week at 10 weeks 1 day. So hopefully it's gotten smaller. It will be my 7th ultrasound! At least I get to see the babes often. 
Hi eyemom, I haven't seen you on much, hope all is well!


----------



## OscarsFurMama

Thanks for your reply! My doctor didn't mention whether it was on a corner or anything about the placenta being well or poorly attached. I wish she had! I have another appointment with a scan next week so I'll save all my questions for her. 
This is all so scary, as if pregnancy wasn't scary enough without these extra risks!


----------



## Ferreroroche

Hey to all the ladies here both new and old.

YoYo, I hope you are hanging in there and eyemom I hope you are well.

To all the new visitors, sorry to see you here, sch's are horrid things.

I was a nervous wreck for half of my pregnancy, after a huge bleed at 11 weeks, but we were so lucky to be one of the "90%" of success stories.

My sch was big and didn't clear by 20 weeks, in fact the midwife reported seeing a clot on the placenta after I gave birth, but my boy was born at 39 weeks weighing 7lb 15oz and was absolutely unaffected.

He is just over 3 weeks now and the sch is thankfully now a memory.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 36.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Yo_Yo

Ferreoroche-how are you? Good to see you here! Little guy is looking so gorgeous :) hope your enjoying motherhood with two lovely boys.

I'm all achy and counting down until full term now-will be a long 9 months come my due date...sure you know that feeling!

:hugs: to the ladies with schs-it's a traumatic experience, but this thread helped me so much. I had 7 weeks of continuos bleeding, and felt massively unsupported by medical professionals. I'm now 33 weeks and my clot (7cm at its biggest) was gone at 20 weeks.

My advice to anyone with an sch is:

-bed rest when your activity bleeding
-drink plenty of water (dehydration can lead to the Womb contracting, which in turn can increase bleeding

-try to remain calm and positive, the odds are in your favour :flower:


----------



## calm81

My next scan to monitor my subchorionic bleed is tomorrow morning. I hope everything is getting better, I haven't had any spotting *knock on wood* good luck to all the other ladies with this.

I'm 9 weeks today.


----------



## Chelsie1987

Hi everyone, I was diagnosed with an SCH this week. I am 7w1d today. Unfortunately the bleed is big, much, much larger than the baby - and is behind the placenta. The Dr said it can go either way at this point, and I'm trying to remain positive, but I also know realistically I have the most dangerous kind at this point in the pregnancy. Absolutely devastating as this was our 3rd IVF procedure, and we suffered a loss with our 1st. I'm on bedrest for 2 weeks, and have my next scan in Tuesday. I haven't been bleeding, and am praying it is reabsorbing back into my body.


----------



## Ferreroroche

Chelsie1987 said:



> Hi everyone, I was diagnosed with an SCH this week. I am 7w1d today. Unfortunately the bleed is big, much, much larger than the baby - and is behind the placenta. The Dr said it can go either way at this point, and I'm trying to remain positive, but I also know realistically I have the most dangerous kind at this point in the pregnancy. Absolutely devastating as this was our 3rd IVF procedure, and we suffered a loss with our 1st. I'm on bedrest for 2 weeks, and have my next scan in Tuesday. I haven't been bleeding, and am praying it is reabsorbing back into my body.

Chelsie, I'm sorry for your situation, I can empathise. Coincidentally, I lost my baby after ivf round one last year, failed the second, and then had a massive hemorrhage during my pregnancy from my 3rd ivf... So our situations are very similar.

My bleed occurred at 11 weeks so a little later, but when it happened it was as big if not bigger than my 11 week baby. My baby is now 3.5 weeks old and asleep in his Moses basket.. So stay hopeful.

I know it may seem big now, but a 7 week fetus is tiny... In a few weeks, if the bleed stabilises and the baby grows, that ratio will look totally different.

I agree that being behind the placenta is not ideal, but there are still many success stories.

Take it easy, drink lots and keep your feet up.


----------



## mara16jade

Hello all new followers of this thread. Wish you all didn't have a reason to be here.

My sch was found due to a big bleed in my 5th week, and pretty much bleed or spotted all the way into my 2nd trimester. (Not exaggerating at all) It was terrifying, frustrating and painful at times. 

Go on pelvic rest: no sex, no exercising, no orgasms (sorry tmi ) and no heavy lifting. Drink lots of water! If and when you cramp, stop what you're doing, put your feet up and drink water. 

My baby will be 6 weeks old tomorrow, so it can be OK. :flower:


----------



## Chelsie1987

I am so happy to share I had another ultrasound today and baby's growth and heartbeat look good. The bleed has gotten smaller, and it now looks like the bleed is above and away from the placenta, and not behind it after all. I'm so relieved. I'm going to stay on bedrest for the rest of the week, and continue pelvic rest until my next ultrasound 2 weeks from now. Thanks for all your support, and I will continue to update :)


----------



## Feronia

Congrats, Chelsie!

I have a question for those of you with SCHs diagnosed early in the first trimester. Mine was diagnosed at 6 weeks after a large bleed, and I had light spotting until 8 weeks. I had an ultrasound then that showed that the SCH was much smaller and had clotted. (Yay!) I'm now 14 weeks and have had absolutely no symptoms for a while now. No spotting or cramping in 6 weeks, and no active bleeds in 8 weeks, so my midwife thinks it has reabsorbed and I do, too!

Have any of you been in a situation like mine and had them still find something of concern related to the SCH on a 20-week scan? I'm going to skip all future ultrasounds unless I get any more bleeding or cramping, or unless I have any indicators that we should check anything out. I'm just curious to hear personal experiences of early SCHs. Thanks!


----------



## RebeccaR19

I saw this thread and I came over here because I had a SCH with my pregnancy with my son.

Feronia- I had my found early...I think it was around 6-7 weeks. It was gone by a scan done at 18 weeks.


----------



## lanet

My first bleed was at 5 and 4, 2 weeks with no bleed and then a major one at 8 and 5, my scan yesterday showed it getting smaller, no bleeding for almost 2 weeks again. I'm hoping mines gone soon too!!!


----------



## mara16jade

My first bleed was at 5 weeks (and they diagnosed a sch).
I bled or spotted all of 1st tri and was finally cleared of it by 17 weeks.


----------



## hmommy219

Feronia said:


> Congrats, Chelsie!
> 
> I have a question for those of you with SCHs diagnosed early in the first trimester. Mine was diagnosed at 6 weeks after a large bleed, and I had light spotting until 8 weeks. I had an ultrasound then that showed that the SCH was much smaller and had clotted. (Yay!) I'm now 14 weeks and have had absolutely no symptoms for a while now. No spotting or cramping in 6 weeks, and no active bleeds in 8 weeks, so my midwife thinks it has reabsorbed and I do, too!
> 
> Have any of you been in a situation like mine and had them still find something of concern related to the SCH on a 20-week scan? I'm going to skip all future ultrasounds unless I get any more bleeding or cramping, or unless I have any indicators that we should check anything out. I'm just curious to hear personal experiences of early SCHs. Thanks!

It sounds like you're all done with your sch. If you're no longer bleeding then I would say you're in the clear. &#128522;


----------



## lanet

More pink spotting last night, it always happens on a Thursday! Every single time! It stopped quickly but freaked me right out, it seems as soon as I get calmed down about it here it comes. I'm tired of having to go to and pay for the emergency room each time. I'm tired of being scared, and now I'm beating myself up for mopping yesterday. 
How restricted are you guys? 
I'm just on pelvic rest and no strenuous activity. But I swear I feel like I'm breakable!


----------



## Ferreroroche

hmommy219 said:


> Feronia said:
> 
> 
> Congrats, Chelsie!
> 
> I have a question for those of you with SCHs diagnosed early in the first trimester. Mine was diagnosed at 6 weeks after a large bleed, and I had light spotting until 8 weeks. I had an ultrasound then that showed that the SCH was much smaller and had clotted. (Yay!) I'm now 14 weeks and have had absolutely no symptoms for a while now. No spotting or cramping in 6 weeks, and no active bleeds in 8 weeks, so my midwife thinks it has reabsorbed and I do, too!
> 
> Have any of you been in a situation like mine and had them still find something of concern related to the SCH on a 20-week scan? I'm going to skip all future ultrasounds unless I get any more bleeding or cramping, or unless I have any indicators that we should check anything out. I'm just curious to hear personal experiences of early SCHs. Thanks!
> 
> It sounds like you're all done with your sch. If you're no longer bleeding then I would say you're in the clear. &#128522;Click to expand...

Hmommy! You had your twins at last!

Congrats. They are adorable. How is the sleep?


----------



## AliceWonders

Hi guys I've been away for a while and everything has been a bit dramatic. I joined and posted over a few days about the retroplacental clot that I had. Well it bleed a week ago... And bled and bled some more! I ended up losing 4.2 litres of blood and needed a transfusion of 4 units! My Hb was 7!!! I felt shocking! I was in hospital for a week and then have been home a week since. I had steroids and magnesium sulphate for babies brain. They offered me a c-section but I decided against it as was only around 24 weeks and 3 days. I'm now 26 weeks tomorrow and happy to just get through every day still pregnant!


----------



## Feronia

AliceWonders said:


> Hi guys I've been away for a while and everything has been a bit dramatic. I joined and posted over a few days about the retroplacental clot that I had. Well it bleed a week ago... And bled and bled some more! I ended up losing 4.2 litres of blood and needed a transfusion of 4 units! My Hb was 7!!! I felt shocking! I was in hospital for a week and then have been home a week since. I had steroids and magnesium sulphate for babies brain. They offered me a c-section but I decided against it as was only around 24 weeks and 3 days. I'm now 26 weeks tomorrow and happy to just get through every day still pregnant!

Wow, that must have been scary! 4.2 litres of blood?! I'm glad you're doing okay, and congrats on making it to 26 weeks! Why would they offer a c-section at 24 weeks? There's only a 40-70% chance of survival at 24 weeks and the chance of a major disability is about 50%, so I'd think they'd want you to gestate for as long as possible! Just making it to 26 means the chance of survival is 80-90% and chance for disability MUCH lower! :thumbup: 

Take care, keep us updated! :hugs:


----------



## Ferreroroche

AliceWonders said:


> Hi guys I've been away for a while and everything has been a bit dramatic. I joined and posted over a few days about the retroplacental clot that I had. Well it bleed a week ago... And bled and bled some more! I ended up losing 4.2 litres of blood and needed a transfusion of 4 units! My Hb was 7!!! I felt shocking! I was in hospital for a week and then have been home a week since. I had steroids and magnesium sulphate for babies brain. They offered me a c-section but I decided against it as was only around 24 weeks and 3 days. I'm now 26 weeks tomorrow and happy to just get through every day still pregnant!

God Alice. That sounds so scary! You poor thing.

Are you on bedrest? You need to be taking it seriously easy took get yourself better and keep that baby cooking.

As you say, every extra day is a great thing for baby. If you can get to 28 weeks you have seriously improved baby's likely outcome, but even at 26 weeks you have really made a difference.

You must have been terrified. I remember when I hemorrhaged at 11 weeks, I was hysterical. How is the bleeding now?


----------



## hmommy219

Ferreroroche said:


> hmommy219 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feronia said:
> 
> 
> Congrats, Chelsie!
> 
> I have a question for those of you with SCHs diagnosed early in the first trimester. Mine was diagnosed at 6 weeks after a large bleed, and I had light spotting until 8 weeks. I had an ultrasound then that showed that the SCH was much smaller and had clotted. (Yay!) I'm now 14 weeks and have had absolutely no symptoms for a while now. No spotting or cramping in 6 weeks, and no active bleeds in 8 weeks, so my midwife thinks it has reabsorbed and I do, too!
> 
> Have any of you been in a situation like mine and had them still find something of concern related to the SCH on a 20-week scan? I'm going to skip all future ultrasounds unless I get any more bleeding or cramping, or unless I have any indicators that we should check anything out. I'm just curious to hear personal experiences of early SCHs. Thanks!
> 
> It sounds like you're all done with your sch. If you're no longer bleeding then I would say you're in the clear. &#128522;Click to expand...
> 
> Hmommy! You had your twins at last!
> 
> Congrats. They are adorable. How is the sleep?Click to expand...

Thank you!! :) yep, they're here, we love them so much but I don't remember what sleep is?? Lol! Right now I'm in survival mode, but trying to enjoy the precious little moments with each. How are you doing??


----------



## Yo_Yo

Alicewonders-how are you now? Sounds a terrifying experience you had. :flower:


----------



## eyemom

Hi ladies. Thought I'd go to bed early last night, which seemed like a good idea at the time, but then I woke up at 3:45 and couldn't get back to sleep. -_- Sooo here I am with a lil extra time to pop out of lurkdom. :)

hmommy, your avatar is so beautiful, brings tears to my eyes <3

Feronia, I think most likely you are good! My last bleed (well, SCH-related) was just shy of 10 weeks, and on that day it still showed up on u/s. But by my 20 week scan (actually mine was 19 weeks), there was no trace.

Alice! I wondered how you were doing. WOW! What an ordeal to go through. So glad you are okay AND great job keeping baby cooking a little longer. Delivering at 24 weeks would have been awfully scary. Are they watching you extra closely now?

Ferrero, how are you and LO doing??

Yo_Yo...you are getting close now! Almost term!

AFM, been SUPER busy with work, getting house ready, loads of other things all happening at once. But pregnancy and family wise, we were doing great. So thankful.


----------



## Leigh777

Hi ladies
Somewhere between 11 and 13 weeks my SCH developed, it was found at a scan and I haven't actually seen any blood. I went back today at 16 wks for another scan, thankfully baby is ok and growing as it should, but the blood collection is still there :-( all the sonographer said was to discuss it with my midwife. 
My notes about it have really confused me aswell, first measurements (in centimetres) said 8.3 x 1.4 x 5.3 =33ml. This one says 8.3 x 6.8 x 2.4 =81ml. But my mum, who came with me today, said they said it hadn't grown. I am thinking the first calculation is written the wrong way round in which case it's only about 12mls bigger.
Have been really worried, especially as I had a missed miscarriage back in March, so I rang my midwife she didn't seem to know what 'subchrionic' was and just said 'it's fine', not very reassuring! I have an appointment with her next week so can hopefully express my concerns.
In the meantime I'm going to rest as much as I can, I have a 2 1/2 year old though. Can anyone offer me any advice?? Thanks x


----------



## Yo_Yo

Homommy-can't believe I missed such a cute avatar picture! It's seriously like your babies are models..so beautiful :)

Eyemom-Urgh. Not sleeping is annoying, hope you caught up on sleep now? Can't believe your 29 weeks now! Time is flying by for us now :) 


Leigh-so sorry your going through this. I also have a two year old, and had to rest up, which I know isn't easy. Do you have anyone around who can help with your lo? 

Not seeing any blood is a really, really good sign. Everything I read and was told said no bleeding was good. I personally had a clot that bled very heavily for 6/7 long weeks from week 13. My clot at it's biggest was 7.5cm (I foget the other measurements) 

The best thing you can do is:

Don't lift anything heavy-this includes your toddler. My bleed began after I carried my two year old on a walk.

Drink plenty of water-being dehydrated can cause your uterus to contract, when the uterus contracts it can aggravate the clot resulting in a bleed/more blood loss.

Rest, rest, rest-I didn't rest up enough after my first bleed. Still had two girls to look after, so I just took it easy, but exactly a week after my first gush and I had been on the school run to drop my eldest off, I had another big gushing bleed. I then put myself to bed and got my mother in law over to help with the girls.

Stay positive-the vast majority of sch's clear up by week 20 and ladies go on to have a normal pregnancy.

If you've any more questions, ask away. We all know what a stressful time it is on the thread :hugs:


----------



## Ferreroroche

hmommy219 said:


> Ferreroroche said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hmommy219 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feronia said:
> 
> 
> Congrats, Chelsie!
> 
> I have a question for those of you with SCHs diagnosed early in the first trimester. Mine was diagnosed at 6 weeks after a large bleed, and I had light spotting until 8 weeks. I had an ultrasound then that showed that the SCH was much smaller and had clotted. (Yay!) I'm now 14 weeks and have had absolutely no symptoms for a while now. No spotting or cramping in 6 weeks, and no active bleeds in 8 weeks, so my midwife thinks it has reabsorbed and I do, too!
> 
> Have any of you been in a situation like mine and had them still find something of concern related to the SCH on a 20-week scan? I'm going to skip all future ultrasounds unless I get any more bleeding or cramping, or unless I have any indicators that we should check anything out. I'm just curious to hear personal experiences of early SCHs. Thanks!
> 
> It sounds like you're all done with your sch. If you're no longer bleeding then I would say you're in the clear. &#128522;Click to expand...
> 
> Hmommy! You had your twins at last!
> 
> Congrats. They are adorable. How is the sleep?Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you!! :) yep, they're here, we love them so much but I don't remember what sleep is?? Lol! Right now I'm in survival mode, but trying to enjoy the precious little moments with each. How are you doing??Click to expand...

Getting by, but little man has reflux and suspected cows milk allergy so is a nightmare.

We are on dairy free milk and Gaviscon, but this week has been super bad so I am waiting for an appt on Saturday with a paediatrician.

Main issue is he takes ages to settle after feeds (just now it was 2 hours), pukes every feed, cries and arches where the acid burns, and grunts, snorts and writhes in his sleep, often waking himself up.

Some days are ok, others are terrible, but this whole week has been a write off.

I can only imagine how tough twins would be. I would not cope with so little sleep. Would have to sell my life's assets and hire a nanny!


----------



## hmommy219

Ferreroroche said:


> hmommy219 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ferreroroche said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hmommy219 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feronia said:
> 
> 
> Congrats, Chelsie!
> 
> I have a question for those of you with SCHs diagnosed early in the first trimester. Mine was diagnosed at 6 weeks after a large bleed, and I had light spotting until 8 weeks. I had an ultrasound then that showed that the SCH was much smaller and had clotted. (Yay!) I'm now 14 weeks and have had absolutely no symptoms for a while now. No spotting or cramping in 6 weeks, and no active bleeds in 8 weeks, so my midwife thinks it has reabsorbed and I do, too!
> 
> Have any of you been in a situation like mine and had them still find something of concern related to the SCH on a 20-week scan? I'm going to skip all future ultrasounds unless I get any more bleeding or cramping, or unless I have any indicators that we should check anything out. I'm just curious to hear personal experiences of early SCHs. Thanks!
> 
> It sounds like you're all done with your sch. If you're no longer bleeding then I would say you're in the clear. &#128522;Click to expand...
> 
> Hmommy! You had your twins at last!
> 
> Congrats. They are adorable. How is the sleep?Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you!! :) yep, they're here, we love them so much but I don't remember what sleep is?? Lol! Right now I'm in survival mode, but trying to enjoy the precious little moments with each. How are you doing??Click to expand...
> 
> Getting by, but little man has reflux and suspected cows milk allergy so is a nightmare.
> 
> We are on dairy free milk and Gaviscon, but this week has been super bad so I am waiting for an appt on Saturday with a paediatrician.
> 
> Main issue is he takes ages to settle after feeds (just now it was 2 hours), pukes every feed, cries and arches where the acid burns, and grunts, snorts and writhes in his sleep, often waking himself up.
> 
> Some days are ok, others are terrible, but this whole week has been a write off.
> 
> I can only imagine how tough twins would be. I would not cope with so little sleep. Would have to sell my life's assets and hire a nanny!Click to expand...

Omg poor baby! And poor mama!!! I'm wondering if one of mine might have a little cows milk allergy because it sounds all too familiar...crying, wiggling, constant poops or gas..hmmmm. 

Well, hoping things settle down for both of us soon...crying babies are not fun :wacko:


----------



## Chelsie1987

I started bleeding again today, and we are on a road trip in the US (we live in Canada) - I told my husband to get a hotel for the night to see what happens, and if it gets much worse I guess we'll head home. My next scan is Tuesday at 10 weeks. Ugh, I hate this.


----------



## lanet

Chelsea I have a trip to the beach for a family wedding in 2 weeks and I'm so afraid I'll bleed there, and have to go to an out of state hospital and pay for it. All 3 times I've bled on a Thursday, I've been paranoid all day today! I hope it's done. My next scan is next Friday. 
Is your bleeding much today? I hope you don't have to cut your trip short


----------



## Chelsie1987

lanet said:


> Chelsea I have a trip to the beach for a family wedding in 2 weeks and I'm so afraid I'll bleed there, and have to go to an out of state hospital and pay for it. All 3 times I've bled on a Thursday, I've been paranoid all day today! I hope it's done. My next scan is next Friday.
> Is your bleeding much today? I hope you don't have to cut your trip short

It did seem like a lot - we were at a restaurant and I felt some cramping, and when I went to the restroom sure enough, there was dark red blood. It was definitely more than last time and the color was much different which makes me worry the bruise has started bleeding all over again.

I hope you're able to still go and enjoy your vacation - it's really too bad us ladies can't just enjoy our pregnancy, isn't it?


----------



## lanet

Is it really dark and not bright? I was told if it's dark that I don't have to be seen, just when it's bright red.


----------



## Chelsie1987

I would say it was more dark than bright. Nothing but brown spotting since...


----------



## lanet

We'll it could just be the old blood making it's way out. I wouldn't worry about the brown at all.


----------



## Yo_Yo

Dark/brown indicates old blood, so it sounds more like a residual bleed than a fresh bleed. So hopefully that means your clot will measure smaller at your next scan.

I foubd any activity increased my bleeds. Brown spotting is a great sign in my experience-I got that for the last week or so of my bleed. Fingers crossed it's the same for you.


----------



## Chelsie1987

Thank you both for your reassurances. Counting down the days to my scan on Tuesday - I'll keep you posted. Fingers crossed it was the last bit of blood in there and the SCH will measure even smaller.


----------



## Yo_Yo

Good luck-I have my fingers crossed for you. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Ladybirdy

Hi everyone, I'm new to this thread and a bit worried about my current situation so I hope you ladies can help. I'm almost 10 weeks pregnant - last Wednesday evening I had a small amount of bleeding and had passed some small pieces of tissue. I was convinced I was miscarrying, but the next day a scan showed a healthy baby and heartbeat. I have a small bruise on my womb (I assume SCH from my mad googling, but this wasn't specifically mentioned). I was told to expect a little more bleeding. When I mentioned the tissue type stuff I was told people experience different things but she didn't say what it could be. I'm still getting dull red / brownish discharge (not much) but now and again I pass this tissue stuff. It's a bit like skin - pinky white in colour but sometimes brown (coated in old blood I think). I'm really worried as I can't figure out what this could be - I've had 2 miscarriages in the past. I have no pain. Had anyone else experienced this? I'm really hoping someone can ease my worries a little. Thank you. x


----------



## lanet

I didn't pass tissue, but I did pass an extremely large clot. I'm not sure what the tissue could be from. When is your next scan? How long have you been bleeding now? 
If I make it to Thursday I will have been bleed free for 4 weeks! I'm hoping that's a good sign and that my scan on Friday will show that the bleed is gone or at least diminished.


----------



## Ladybirdy

Thanks for your reply. Bleeding started on Wednesday night, so almost 4 days but it's really minimal and more of a thick discharge, dark red or brown. There's not much at all, but now and again I pass these small clumps of tissue. My next scan is a week on Thursday, so just over a week and a half. They did say it was a tiny bruise but I just can't get my head around the tissue stuff. It seems unusual.


----------



## catybee

Generally when passing tissue these are small blood clots the tissue itself is blood that has clotted. Blood clots can be soft and tissue like and are not always hard and firm. Clots that are a quarter size or larger usually are a cause for concern and should go to be seen.. this also might consist with cramps. 

I was diagnosed with a sch a few days ago. It was incredibly scary as when it happened I felt as though my insides fell out. There was a lot of bleeding and bright red blood along with clots and sharp pains. I was thinking only one thing miscarriage. But when i got to the er and had a u/s there sat a moving baby with a strong heart beat. Iv been put on bed rest for the next 5 days or so but much the same have experienced continual bleeding and tissue loss. These are clots that I'm still passing and I was told to return if I was experiencing sharp pains a fever over 100.5 or passing clots larger than a quarter. 

When passing clots the usual is important staying hydrated as your losing blood and keeping up your iron levels.iv passed blood clots a lot even not being pregnant and the skin like tissue you describe is much like what blood clots are that iv passed. If it's stale old blood as in dark or brown or even pink there is less cause of concern. When it becomes bright red or vibrantly colored these are alerts to be seen. I'm no expert but this is my third pregnancy and have experienced one still birth at 20.5 weeks and 1 successful pregnancy born preterm at 34 weeks. If your concerned then contacting your doctor to be seen is important.


I hope this helps a little if at all maybe can ease some of your concerns.


----------



## lanet

My dr told me my clot likely formed in my vagina as the blood was pooling there, I wonder if tissue could be the same, like old hardened blood, but I really don't know. That sounds good that it's just old blood now though. My bleeds were both bright bright red which is not good!!


----------



## catybee

One other thought the early bleeding could be nothing more than implantation bleeding and can look like spotting or traces of pink in your discharge. It's completely normal and resolves itself after a week or 2. It's normal and common to be passing tissue during that time as well. As long as your not passing tissue larger than a quarter experience sharp pains with cramping or experience a fever lightheadedness or dizziness. You should be ok and just rest, sometimes the bleeding can simply come from over activity. Again should follow up your concerns with your ob. :)


----------



## lanet

I don't think implantation bleeding would happen at 10 weeks though right?


----------



## Loopy lotti

Hi girls,

Ive not posted in this thread since Oct/ Nov 2013 when I was around 9 wks pregnant & bleeding, bleeding heavily with not one but two SCHs. After 6 yrs of trying and an IVF miracle I really thought it was all over .

Ive not back read all of your stories (this thread is HUGE with a zillion posts), the only reason I post (now I finally have some time to post with my wee 13 week old sleeping like a perfect baby) is to hopefully reassure some of you that pretty much most SCHs end up with a positive outcome. 

I know first-hand how frustrating the lack of convinced advice is forthcoming from doctors they simply will not say either way whether or not the pregnancy will continue, they cover their backs by saying as little as possible. The absolute best advice I had was bed rest for 3 weeks (weeks 10 to 12) which to me made complete sense. 

The bleed areas in my case were approx 4cm x 2.5 cm in 2 different places. I cannot tell you how upset I was having gone back a week after my first huge bleed when no 1 SCH was diagnosed (at 9 weeks) to be told there were now 2 of them!! Bed rest thereafter for 3 weeks was prescribed. 

After 3 weeks of bed rest I had no more major red bleeds and returned to work but stayed off my feet as much as possible (I have a desk based job). Brown spotting, sometimes quite heavy, but most of the time just a few spots a day eventually thinned out to just a few times a week but continued to around week 20 after which my pregnancy progressed normally & I finally started to relax a bit. 

It was a HUGE worry, especially given the fact my age (42 then, 43 when delivered) and that my boy was an IVF miracle (only 1 viable egg, 1st cycle I was successful!!). 

Ladies, please have faith that despite everything and the vagueness of the docs your pregnancies are likely to go full term. I would say dont worry too much but I know from experience that is totally impossible.

Heres a pic of my chap today at 13 weeks :hugs:

Good luck!
LLx 

https://i732.photobucket.com/albums/ww326/Loopy_loti/13weeks_zps8ec782e7.jpg


----------



## Loopy lotti

PS and at the time this thread was an absolute GODSEND of reassurance and advice! I hope my story offers some help and positivity to those currently suffering with the worry of an SCH x


----------



## Yo_Yo

Loopy lottie-lovely post. What a gorgeous smile your boy has :) 

It's tough going having an sch, so i'm sure your post will give hope to those currently going through it. I also second bed rest-sure it hoped me too.


----------



## Ferreroroche

I third the bedrest advice.... At least when you are actively bleeding and up to two weeks after it stops to ensure it doesn't restart.

Sch's are very worrying because they can bleed/spot for ages... In my case 6 weeks, and no one wants to see blood during pregnancy. But as this thread proves (if you were to read back every page, which I did!) the vast majority of those diagnosed eventually stop bleeding and either resolve or in my case, dry up and stick around quietly until baby is born.

So rest up, and stay hopeful. 

Drink lots, and ask for advice on here if you need any answers, or just some positivity.


----------



## Chelsie1987

Well, turns out a second SCH has developed, however they are both small and the doctor things they'll stabilize as the baby gets bigger. The bleeding is completely gone now, so fingers crossed at my 13 week scan in a few weeks all will be well. Thanks for the well wishes everyone!


----------



## Yo_Yo

Chelsie1987 said:


> Well, turns out a second SCH has developed, however they are both small and the doctor things they'll stabilize as the baby gets bigger. The bleeding is completely gone now, so fingers crossed at my 13 week scan in a few weeks all will be well. Thanks for the well wishes everyone!

Small is good news! :) your doctor is right-the bigger baby grows, the smaller and more insignificant the sch will be relative to baby. Take it easy until it fully goes in the mean time

:)


----------



## lanet

My dr can no longer see any residual bleed! Im off restrictions.! and look at these beautiful babes!!
 



Attached Files:







photo-4.JPG
File size: 45.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Yo_Yo

Lanet-fab news!! Now enjoy your pregnancy honey :) sch puts the enjoyment on hold, but you can relax now!


----------



## Ziggie

Hey ladies, haven't been here in a long time it feels!! I've been really good, but last night and tonight I've had a bit of browny discharge on a panty liner :( I called the midwife yesterday and she was reassured I'd felt baby move. But it's put a right downer on me, thought we'd well and truly got over that!!

I've had a pretty exhausting weekend, plus a long drive Monday & today, so I'm wondering if I've just overdone it... Just noticed the discharge tonight after walking the dogs (which I regretted once I started as I felt tired!!).

Do you think I could just have overdone things?! I'm with the midwives on Thursday as my antenatal classes start, so should I just wait till I see them and see what happens?


----------



## Yo_Yo

Ziggie said:


> Hey ladies, haven't been here in a long time it feels!! I've been really good, but last night and tonight I've had a bit of browny discharge on a panty liner :( I called the midwife yesterday and she was reassured I'd felt baby move. But it's put a right downer on me, thought we'd well and truly got over that!!
> 
> I've had a pretty exhausting weekend, plus a long drive Monday & today, so I'm wondering if I've just overdone it... Just noticed the discharge tonight after walking the dogs (which I regretted once I started as I felt tired!!).
> 
> Do you think I could just have overdone things?! I'm with the midwives on Thursday as my antenatal classes start, so should I just wait till I see them and see what happens?

Hi Ziggie,

Can't believe your over 26 weeks now. That's great! 
Tmi-are you still on pelvic rest? Reason I ask is, irritation to the cervix can cause harmless bleeding. 

I personally would get it checked out-it could be a number of things, and rather than wondering, it's better to get answers I think. 

Good luck :flower:


----------



## lian_83

I was diagnosed with SCH at 6 weeks. The bleed was moderately sized but considering my bean was really, really small during that time, measuring less than 5.5weeks, I had a 50-50 chance of losing my baby.. Well, now I have a healthy 8 month old bub, so I guess we overcame SCH. 
Hang in there ladies.


----------



## Johnnylee13

I'm 8 weeks pregnant and started spotting very light pink blood this was 2 weeks back on a Friday , then by Tuesday it ended up becoming far worse like a period so had to go emergency room in Tenerife as i was on holiday :(. They took bloods and they came back with a high hcg of 7000 So She said I wasn't miscarrying but wanted to keep me in for 48 hours bed watch ...... which I said no to as our hotel was next door and I didn't see the point as we was going home Wednesday and I had a scan booked in already for Thursday . 
Thursday i went for a scan at preston hospital and the heart beat was really strong and baby was good size also was high up in uterus which I felt happy with . I asked were The bleeding came from and she couldn't see any blood on scan so I asked to see doctor . 
Doctor said as I'm bleeding this could still mean I may miscarry but she said she could tell me this because the cervix would have began to open.
She looked at the cervix and it was still closed and she said not much blood . But then she took a swob and blood pissed out all over the bed . 
They then put me on bed rest and told me to have scan at 12 weeks 
although i was bleeding very heavy with tiny period like clots no pain . 
On the following Monday I was that feed up with the constant bleeding and large clots that I'd been passing that I went to see my GP . She phoned the early assessment unit and arranged another scan for the following day ( Tuesday ) 
When I arrived I showed the nurse and the U/S tech the pictures I'd taken from the extent of my bleeding . 
Straight away they said its not normal and prepaid me for bad news .
I lied back on the bed ready for the U/S and as the prob went in the vigina and I could feel the blood poring out .
The tech then smiled at me ...... I said what it still alive she said yep , good size , strong heart beat .
She she i had a hematoma and that it would need to either bleed out or absorb .
So here I am still bleeding all day , every day and it doesn't seem to be affecting the baby so far although I'm not out of the wood a feel a little bit better although I can't do anything other than wait .
I have 3 children so it quite diffrent from my last pregnacys :wacko:


----------



## Kellimgoodwin

So my expected af was supposed to come on the 2-3rd of this month. I started cramping the night of the 5th and on the 6th I woke up to mild cramps and a gush of watery blood in my undies. So I thought I had started this dreadful thing.:growlmad: well, over the next 3 days, the only "blood" on the pads or tampons were either pink or brownish discharge. No cramps or blood clots like I usually have with normal periods. Also my regular periods are quite heavy. I've taken countless hpts and all come out bfn. I'm having pregnancy symptoms including, fatigue, headaches, nausea, slights cramps and twinges below belly button, roadmap veins, increased acne, sore bbs, muscle cramps, and diarrhea/constipation. The bfns are what are throwing me off. I don't know if what I experienced was implantation bleeding or something else. Help??


----------



## Ziggie

Thanks yoyo! Nothing since so I'm chalking it up to over doing it!! And I know 26 weeks!!! Time flies!! Growing nice and round now and baby gives me lots of wriggles and kicks. Love it :)


----------



## Yo_Yo

Ziggie-you definitely feel a bit more relaxed when you get past v day. Your baby is getting stronger by the day, and you'll soon be in third tri :) 

Kellimgoodwin-is hard to know what's going on with your cycle. I think you ought to see your doctor and explain-ask for a blood pregnancy test, as it can detect pregnancy that an sometimes not show up on a home pregnancy test. Also-home tests can vary in sensitivity, so some can pick up much lower concentrates of hcg than others, meaning of your tests are less sensitive it may not show up.
Good luck 

Jonnylee13-so sorry you had to go to hospital on your holiday :( what stress for you. 

First of all-a heartbeat on the scan and baby in the right place puts you in a good position with all this worry. :flower: this is my third baby, and the bleeding came as a nasty shock to me too. 

I bled for 7 weeks, with two very heavy hemorrhages within this time frame. I know it's hard, but most people with a sch go on to find them gone at the 20 week scan and go on to have a healthy little baby.

I put myself on bedrest for a month, and I remain convinced it helped mine heal up. Also, drinking plenty of water-avoid being dehydrated as this can cause the uterus to contract, the uterus contracting can aggravate the sch causing more bleeding. Ask your doctor/midwife/obstetrician as many questions as you can-understanding sch helps.

Also, remain positive, and calm as much as you can-you'll get through this :hugs:


----------



## hmommy219

Johnnylee13 said:


> I'm 8 weeks pregnant and started spotting very light pink blood this was 2 weeks back on a Friday , then by Tuesday it ended up becoming far worse like a period so had to go emergency room in Tenerife as i was on holiday :(. They took bloods and they came back with a high hcg of 7000 So She said I wasn't miscarrying but wanted to keep me in for 48 hours bed watch ...... which I said no to as our hotel was next door and I didn't see the point as we was going home Wednesday and I had a scan booked in already for Thursday .
> Thursday i went for a scan at preston hospital and the heart beat was really strong and baby was good size also was high up in uterus which I felt happy with . I asked were The bleeding came from and she couldn't see any blood on scan so I asked to see doctor .
> Doctor said as I'm bleeding this could still mean I may miscarry but she said she could tell me this because the cervix would have began to open.
> She looked at the cervix and it was still closed and she said not much blood . But then she took a swob and blood pissed out all over the bed .
> They then put me on bed rest and told me to have scan at 12 weeks
> although i was bleeding very heavy with tiny period like clots no pain .
> On the following Monday I was that feed up with the constant bleeding and large clots that I'd been passing that I went to see my GP . She phoned the early assessment unit and arranged another scan for the following day ( Tuesday )
> When I arrived I showed the nurse and the U/S tech the pictures I'd taken from the extent of my bleeding .
> Straight away they said its not normal and prepaid me for bad news .
> I lied back on the bed ready for the U/S and as the prob went in the vigina and I could feel the blood poring out .
> The tech then smiled at me ...... I said what it still alive she said yep , good size , strong heart beat .
> She she i had a hematoma and that it would need to either bleed out or absorb .
> So here I am still bleeding all day , every day and it doesn't seem to be affecting the baby so far although I'm not out of the wood a feel a little bit better although I can't do anything other than wait .
> I have 3 children so it quite diffrent from my last pregnacys :wacko:

Get yourself on strict bed rest until the bleeding stops and drink toms and tons of water all day to keep the uterus still and very hydrated. This will put you in the best possible position to continue to have a healthy pregnancy. My sch calcified and healed at around 18 weeks after 7 weeks of bed rest. You'll see that most women on this site have great outcomes with sch...it doesn't have to spell bad news- usually just a crappy interference and inconvenience in an otherwise healthy pregnancy. 

Good luck hon... Get your feet up!


----------



## Ferreroroche

Yo_Yo said:


> Ziggie-you definitely feel a bit more relaxed when you get past v day. Your baby is getting stronger by the day, and you'll soon be in third tri :)
> 
> Kellimgoodwin-is hard to know what's going on with your cycle. I think you ought to see your doctor and explain-ask for a blood pregnancy test, as it can detect pregnancy that an sometimes not show up on a home pregnancy test. Also-home tests can vary in sensitivity, so some can pick up much lower concentrates of hcg than others, meaning of your tests are less sensitive it may not show up.
> Good luck
> 
> Jonnylee13-so sorry you had to go to hospital on your holiday :( what stress for you.
> 
> First of all-a heartbeat on the scan and baby in the right place puts you in a good position with all this worry. :flower: this is my third baby, and the bleeding came as a nasty shock to me too.
> 
> I bled for 7 weeks, with two very heavy hemorrhages within this time frame. I know it's hard, but most people with a sch go on to find them gone at the 20 week scan and go on to have a healthy little baby.
> 
> I put myself on bedrest for a month, and I remain convinced it helped mine heal up. Also, drinking plenty of water-avoid being dehydrated as this can cause the uterus to contract, the uterus contracting can aggravate the sch causing more bleeding. Ask your doctor/midwife/obstetrician as many questions as you can-understanding sch helps.
> 
> Also, remain positive, and calm as much as you can-you'll get through this :hugs:

Not long to go now YoYo ..... I'm waiting to hear your news...

Good luck when the big day comes.


----------



## Yo_Yo

Thanks! Hopefully soon, I'm aching everywhere.

How are you and your gorgeous little boy doing? Lovely profile pic.


----------



## mara16jade

Hope it's soon for you Yo-Yo! Wishing you the best. <3


----------



## Yo_Yo

Thanks Mara! :)

How are things going with you? Enjoying motherhood? 
Look at those tiny feet in your pic-aww! :)


----------



## mara16jade

We're good! Feeding him as I type this. <3

He's sleeping 5-6 hours straight at night for the past 2-3 weeks which has been sooooo much better than his 1.5-2 hour stretches he was having.


----------



## Ferreroroche

Yo_Yo said:


> Thanks! Hopefully soon, I'm aching everywhere.
> 
> How are you and your gorgeous little boy doing? Lovely profile pic.

He is ok. Still riding the rollercoaster of reflux ... Permanently covered in puke, but he is just a lovely boy, so I forgive him :winkwink:

He is rather chubbier than he was in the profile pic, and has just started giving us the odd gummy smile.

Good luck for your big day.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Yo_Yo

Ferreoroche-he is absolutely adorable! :) 

It's so great to see after your worries in pregnancy you have such a lovely smiley baby. Hope the reflux goes soon for him, as it's not easy on either of you. :flower:


----------



## Yo_Yo

mara16jade said:


> We're good! Feeding him as I type this. <3
> 
> He's sleeping 5-6 hours straight at night for the past 2-3 weeks which has been sooooo much better than his 1.5-2 hour stretches he was having.

Multitasking! I like it! :haha:

Wow-he sounds like he is doing amazing with his sleep already :) well done! 

Great to see you and Ferreoroche doing well-worth all the stress in pregnancy 100x over!


----------



## mara16jade

Yes, I'm pretty happy that the stress and aches and pains of pregnancy are gone too! I honestly felt better right after birth than I did that last month I was pregnant. Lol I popped at about 38 weeks though, I can't even imagine how I would have felt if I went to 40-41 weeks. Yikes!


----------



## DeedeeL

Hello ladies !
I'm so happy I found this group, i read a lot of pages, unfortunately not all of them as they are too many, but it feels like I know each of you since forever.
I'm from Europe, Romania, I'm 30 and expecting my second, 15w3d pregnant. I started bleeding at 12w4d, heavily, ended up in the hospital and stayed there for 9 days, developed a hematoma. Been bleeding brown ever since, on and off, more or less, every morning i go to the bathroom with tons of fear and i evacuate more than i do on the rest of the day but i guess that's sort of normal, not moving at night and all that. My sch was 5.4/1.53/4.78 a week ago, hopefully by sept 29 i will see some shrinking (that is my next u/s).
I'll try and add a picture.

I failed, can't upload it.


----------



## counting

Hope I can join.

I'm really struggling. Pregnant with my second baby, 11w6d today. Pregnancy was a surprise but a very welcome one, however have been bleeding and cramping since before I found out I was pregnant at 8w4d. After several emergency room visits, at 10w3d, I was diagnosed with a small subchorionic hemorrhage, I was told 1cm by 1cm. Hadn't had much bleeding in a few days and was hoping the hemorrhage was gone, but at my prenatal appointment yesterday my doctor did an ultrasound and we saw luckily a very healthy baby but also the SCH :nope: . Looked bigger than the original measurement, however it couldn't be measured on that machine(too old doctor not trained). I'm so scared for my baby, almost in second tri, I want to be able to relax but I can't. Every morning and night I listen on the doppler for baby's heartbeat just so I know they are still ok in there. I'm terrified of loosing this baby. I'm also terrified to announce the pregnancy. How can you announce when you know the risk of miscarriage is very real? :cry: . Taking everything easy, drinking lots of water, trying not to lift, which is hard with a 14 month old. Anyway, attaching a picture of baby yesterday, you can clearly see the hemorrhage running alongside the sac behind the placenta I've been told. Baby was looking sweet his/her arms wrapped up around their head.

https://i57.tinypic.com/zldwsy.jpg


----------



## Yo_Yo

Deedee and Counting-sorry your going through this. It's a tough experience :hugs: 

Most ladies who have a sch go on to find it's gone by 20 weeks or so. The best thing you can both do is rest. Counting-can you get a family member to help look after your 14 month old? Whilst bleeding staying resting is really helpful. 

Also-drink plenty of water. Being dehydrated can cause the womb to contract, which can cause more bleeding. 

The odds are well in your favour ladies :flower:


----------



## Feronia

Wow, Yo_Yo, you're almost at your due date! Are you getting excited? :)

I'm almost certain my SCH is gone, so much so that I've cancelled my 20-week scan. It was pretty active through my first trimester and I lost a ton of blood, especially early on. It was 50% the size of the sac at 6 weeks (where I was given the dreaded 50/50 chance and sent home with miscarriage paperwork -- I thought that was very tacky of them) and 10% at 8 weeks. I was pretty sure mine was gone by 13-14 weeks or so when I stopped feeling any sort of cramping upon physical activity! I just started feeling comfortable enough to start doing prenatal yoga, the lack of exercise has been tough.

Has anyone had their SCH gone in second trimester but then caused problems later on? I've read really mixed things.

counting, I didn't announce my pregnancy until 17 weeks because of the SCH. In comparison, I announced with my daughter at 8 weeks... I totally understand concerns around that. Your odds of reabsorbsion are very good though! IMO It's probably good you didn't know about your pregnancy for so long because you just would have been stressing out about the bleeding/spotting early on.


----------



## eyemom

I've been so busy, and I'm really behind, but I wanted to pop in and say hello at least.
Wishing everyone the best.

Good luck Yo_Yo! Watching for your updates!


----------



## Ferreroroche

39+2 YoYo! You are so close!

I remember when you first joined and were so nervous about the sch.

Now you are a veteran!

Can't wait to see your little man... Good luck for d day, hope he doesn't keep you waiting too long.


----------



## lanet

Well I had another big bleed this morning. Im laying in bed freaked out until the drs office opens. I havent bled since 8 weeks 5 days, I'm 15 weeks 2 days now. The dr thought it was gone at my last scan:( I want to cry. I'm so scared.


----------



## eyemom

Oh lanet so sorry, please update when you can.


----------



## Ferreroroche

lanet said:


> Well I had another big bleed this morning. Im laying in bed freaked out until the drs office opens. I havent bled since 8 weeks 5 days, I'm 15 weeks 2 days now. The dr thought it was gone at my last scan:( I want to cry. I'm so scared.

I'm so sorry lanet,

You must be so worried.

Please update us when you have been to the doctors.


----------



## Feronia

Fingers crossed for you, lanet. That must be sooo worrying. Let us know how it goes!


----------



## counting

Today at my high risk ultrasound- No sign of hemorrhaging behind the placenta anymore! They thought they might see a tiny bit of a clot but way over away from baby and placenta and they weren't even sure that was a clot at all! Feeling much better, and they said the SCH didn't affect baby's growth at all. They'll check for it again at the 20 week scan, but think everything looks very promising for now. Here is Lil'bean today, 12+2. Not the best picture(nose is a bit cut off in this one, they wouldn't give me the really nice face picture as it had scan measurements on it). We could see she/he has my nose and looks SO MUCH like my son!

https://i57.tinypic.com/30ufy9x.jpg


----------



## lanet

well i was sent to the perinatologist and they found no sign of a hemmorage. He said I could've bled out the last pocket of it. A little unsettling on why I bled this morning, but good news that everything looks perfect. And Ive decided to not have sex again while Im pregnant. Ive only done it 3 times but one was last night and its just too scary. Heres the babes all snuggled up
 



Attached Files:







FullSizeRender.jpg
File size: 45.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## eyemom

What a relief thanks for the update.


----------



## Yo_Yo

Feronia-that's great everything's sounding so positive for you! :) glad yoir feeling well enough to take up yoga. I did that with dd2 and found it it really relaxing.
Mine was gone at my 20 week scan, and other than an irritable uterus up until about week 27, no other issues. In fact, I'm probably going to go overdue again. Our bodies are amazing at healing, so I wouldn't worry about any issues when post sch.

Eyemom-4 weeks until full term!! Wow, hope it's going well for you? Nice to see you pop in to say hi :)

Lanet-what a roller coaster for you honey :flower: great news there's no sign of the sch, sorry to hear you bled though. It is stressful. Pelvic rest is a good idea I think. 
Just love the scan picture of your twins all snuggled up :) how cute! 

Counting-great news! Baby looks beautiful-really good side profile pic there! Hopefully you can feel more relaxed now. 


Thanks everyone-no baby updates here in afraid . Went to hospital for reduced movement last night...of course as soon as the monitors went on he was having a good dance around! I'm anxious to get him here now. Plus it'd be nice to see my feet again!


----------



## lanet

Thanks everyone, the dr today said I have a low lying placenta that caused the bleed. She said not to worry and that it will move up by 20 weeks.


----------



## mara16jade

^^Great news! I know how scary it is. :( I bled or spotted from week 5 through week 13 without more than maybe a 12-24 hour break. I had one last minor episode after that and then it was gone. I was cleared of it by week 17 and went on to have a normal pregnancy and healthy baby boy.

Wish you and everyone else battling this the best of luck! :flower:


----------



## SJDsMommy

Hi everyone! I hope you don't mind me popping in.. I had a SCH in my last pregnancy (found at 8 weeks and was gone by 12) and just found out yesterday that I have one this time around too =/ I'm 8 weeks this time too.. (baby measured 2 days ahead at 8 weeks 5 days..) SCH is about 1 inch in size. Dr didn't really seem concerned (at my dr's office you dont' always see the same dr unless you request to but they discourage it as they want you to get to know all of the drs, because whoever is on call for the night is going to be the one to deliver baby..) anyway this is a different dr than the one I am used to seeing. She didn't seem concerned what so ever but I on the other hand am.. even though everything was fine last time.. baby has a great heart beat (173 when they checked) and i have no other reasons to be concerned but I mean that SCH is practically the same size as my baby right now! =/ how can you not be worried! I've not seen any vaginal bleeding or had any severe cramps as of yet (hopefully it stays that way!) I asked the dr if we were going to check up on it and at first she said she didn't see a need to unless I was cramping or bleeding.. but I told her I would feel better if we check on it so she suggested I opt for the NT scan. Even though I have no risk factors for downs or any other chromosomal disorder.. she told me that the tech that has to do that scan has to be specially trained and have more experience and she will check on the SCH for me as well.. so I will be going to their other location in 3 weeks time for that.. hopefully its at least gone down in size! but it'd be even better if it were GONE by then. we'll see. Trying to rest as much as I can but its hard when I have an almost 2 year old and a 3 1/2 year old to chase after all day.. next scan is on October 14th. Seems so far away =/


----------



## DeedeeL

Hello everyone !
Lanet, thank God you are ok, I'm so happy for you !

I had a small discharge this morning after a few "quiet" days but it wasn't red, I hope it is from the sch. Still can't feel the baby, I'm 16w2d, it's probably too small. 
I had my hemorrage on aug 31st, been spotting since then, I was 12w4d, almost one month now. 
Can't wait for my next u/s on monday. 

Fingers crossed for everybody !


----------



## Ferreroroche

Any sign yet YoYo?


----------



## Yo_Yo

No, Ferreoroche! :-( had second sweep this morning, so fingers crossed. 

How are you doing? How's your eldest taken to being a big brother?


----------



## mara16jade

Thinking about you Yo-yo!! We got LO out the same way we got him in there. Lol :sex: :bunny:


----------



## Ferreroroche

Right, where is YoYo?

Her baby must be here by now?


----------



## fluterby429

Hi ladies. I was diagnosed with an SCH last night. I was terrified. I had a bleeding episode last week as well but the ER didn't see the SCH at that time and said pelvic rest you're fine probably an irritated cervix bc we had sex right before the bleed. Last night I passed a small clot and quite a bit of blood. I'm still spotting today. The baby appeared fine and had a good heart beat and was measuring 11+4. The doctor said the SCH is small but the radiologist didn't say the size. They told me I'm threatened m/c. I'm so scared


----------



## lanet

The told me threatened miscarriage too, and I bled so heavily and passed a huge clot. And here I am 17 weeks, babies kicking away, sch was gone at 12 weeks. Hang in there!


----------



## fluterby429

My doctor doesn't want to see me until my next OB appointment in 4 weeks!!! I find that insane. Is that normal? I feel like I should be seen before then


----------



## lanet

I'm seen any and every time I bleed red, I was told if it happens after office hours I have to go to emergency room.


----------



## lanet

But if you aren't bleeding, my dr also said she didn't need to monitor it and regular appts would suffice


----------



## fluterby429

I've still been spotting off and on today since last night's big bleed. It seems to be mostly darker blood but not super dark. I get some pink on the tp too. Only twice has there been no blood when I wiped all day. I've been in bed all day except going to the bathroom or getting food/drink. 

Sorry to bombard you with questions. I'm just so scared. It took us over 4 years and many surgeries and IF treatments to get here


----------



## lanet

Same here, 3 1/2 years and many fertility treatments. The darker is old blood and means you're not actually bleeding anymore. I've been spotting dark for over a week now. Dr says the only time to worry is if it's bright like after you cut yourself.


----------



## Ferreroroche

fluterby429 said:


> I've still been spotting off and on today since last night's big bleed. It seems to be mostly darker blood but not super dark. I get some pink on the tp too. Only twice has there been no blood when I wiped all day. I've been in bed all day except going to the bathroom or getting food/drink.
> 
> Sorry to bombard you with questions. I'm just so scared. It took us over 4 years and many surgeries and IF treatments to get here

What you are experiencing is totally normal for an sch. If you read back to previous pages you will see that it is common to bleed/spot dark red or brown for weeks after a fresh bleed. 

I personally hemorrhaged once, bled dark red for about 3 further days, then spotted every colour under the son for 6 weeks before it stopped completely.

The sch remained throughout my pregnancy (not common, most go), but was inactive after about 17 weeks.

I gave birth at 39 weeks, and my boy is now 11 weeks old.

Please be prepared for weeks of spotting, but only be concerned if you bleed bright red (and even then, everything still is likely ok with your baby).

You are doing the best thing by resting and drinking lots of water.


----------



## fluterby429

Thank you! This thread has saved my sanity. Congrats on the sweet baby boy


----------



## counting

So ladies, having a rough time.

After being told at 12w2d the sch was gone, I started bleeding again, and passing small clots in the past week. Had a frustrating ER visit where the doctor refused to help me find out what was happening. Saw my doctor today he did a quick ultrasound and though baby is well, he found more bleeding behind the placenta and alongside the sac. I feel so helpless. I am 14w5d now, nearly 15 weeks and I am terrified of loosing the baby, especially at this late a stage It's awful and I'm not sure how to cope right now.


----------



## Yo_Yo

Just dropping in to quickly say I had my sch baby yesterday. 12 days late, perfectly healthy and a huge 9lbs 6oz! 

Couldn't be happier-will update soon with pics

Hope everyone's ok. For those of you going through having an sch-I bled 7 weeks and had a sizeable clot of 6.5cm. Hope this gives hope :flower:


----------



## lanet

Counting as you will see a page back I started bleeding again at 15 weeks after the sch was gone at 12. I was told I now have a low lying placenta. 
Yoyo congratulations! What a big healthy babe!!!


----------



## mara16jade

Yay, Congrats Yo-yo!!!! Hope you're recovering well. :hugs:


----------



## fluterby429

Congrats on the baby!

lanet take it easy. I hate to hear that you had another bleed. I'm new to this SCH thing and it scares me. I'm trying to stay positive


----------



## Feronia

Yay, Yo_Yo, congratulations on your baby! It's great to hear positive stories after SCH. :D Enjoy your babymoon!


----------



## donna noble

hi ladies I hope it's ok I pop in with a couple questions. I think I have an sch. so you ever have tiny clots in the bleeding? I started spotting Thursday night and it's progressed to a bit of red blood with occasional tiny clots. the doctors refuse to do any exam or even blood work. so I have no idea if its a mc or potential bleeding from an sch. I had an sch in my previous pregnancy that didn't bleed. any thoughts?


----------



## lanet

I have passed clots with mine. That's so strange that the dr won't check it out? I'm seen each time ive have bleeding. Can you go to the hospital if it continues?


----------



## donna noble

no. I went to the ER yesterday as I couldn't get in the clinic. they wouldn't even do an exam. I was told I was having a mc even though they didn't even touch me. then I talked to my doctor's nurse and she said I didn't need to come in everything is fine since I just had a ultrasound the other day. so ya doctors are no help and its pointless to even go in. everything I read online is go get checked if you bled bright red. so I'm kind of 50/50 right now. I still have plenty of pg symptoms but I know that's no guarantee. I know I'm just in shock how poorly I'm being treated by the doctors. it's really not right to not even take an hcg. I'm leaning toward sch since I had one before abd the bleeding is letting off with rest. when I had a mc it all came at once and was very painful


----------



## Ferreroroche

HUGE congrats YoYo!

So happy for you.

Pics, pics!


----------



## shinona

Congrats yo-yo! Lovely news xx


----------



## fluterby429

I haven't bled at all in a few days. I'm so relieved. I listen to my baby on the Doppler everyday. I spoke with the other doc in the office and he said I could call and request an u/s. I was going to wait until next week to have it and then I'll have another in two weeks at my OB appointment. I just felt like it wasn't ok to wait a month to look at it. I know it's small but I'm scared. I've read horror stories. I assume not bleeding is a good sign?

Donna I had a blood clot and a few tiny ones with my bleed last week. I don't understand why no one will see you.


----------



## starks

I went to ob with brown spotting. Mw said all was well after physical exam and sono. 1 week later...After work...i had a severe bleeding episode. Ended up in ER sure I was miscarrying. Sono found strong heart beat and baby was at 11.4 weeks..right on time. Diagnosed with sch under placenta 5" by 4". On Tuesday... Went to ob ... No heart beat. I can't put into words the devastation. Felt like it was a cruel joke. 
My ob is pretty famous around here...i felt like they did a shitty job with me. From the lack of concern to the quick dismissal after no hb was found. No info as to what happened to hematoma or placenta. Just a sorry..maybe next time... I'd have to go through this 3 times for them to be concerned. Opted for medical miscarriage.
Consulted with another ob...he wants to run tests for any possibility of blood clotting issues. Explained the clotting process and concerned that the bleeding started late in first trimester. I wish i had went to him from the get go. I understand doctors are not miracle workers...but a proactive physician ... Who never stops inquiring... Is the best kind. He might not have saved baby from my hematoma...but at least he wants to find out the reason..if there is one. 
Physically, I'm still cramping and bleeding 2 days after miscarriage. But the emotional pain far excedes the physical. 
Most women go on to have successful pregnancies with hematomas...I fell into a very small precentile.
All that's left now is to hope it is something that can be fixed. We are terrified to try again . But of I do conceive again, I will take it much easier than I did this time and be much more vocal with ob when I feel it is needed. 

Btw...I'm 30 y/o. No children. Yet....


----------



## starks

Just call and say you're not feeling well. How can they deny you a visit?? Do it!! Don't wait a month if you don't feel right about it.


----------



## starks

Correction... 5 x 4 cm *


----------



## fluterby429

Starks I'm very sorry for your loss. I'm glad you found a better OB. I feel like I'm in the market for a new OB bc I feel brushed off. Sending you a big hug

AFM- I have an u/s and appointment on Wed. They just moved my entire OB appointment up and that not what I was trying to do. If he asks to see me in a month if the SCH is still active, I'm going to get a different OB. I'm already considered high risk so I may ask to see a HR OB.


----------



## lanet

Starks I'm so very sorry. 
Fluterby my dr said she didn't need to monitor the sch bc of its position, she said it was on the very edge, with direct access to cervix so it could bleed out without pushing on baby. Maybe ask about that for reassurance? And even though she didn't need to monitor, she had me come in every 2 weeks for ultrasound until it was gone, more for my own sanity I think. And mine has been gone since 12.5 weeks.


----------



## Nikoru0111

Hi everyone nice to meet you all, I just found this group today. My name is Nicole, almost 27 (birthday next week), I am 6w+3 days today and am having twins. This is my first ever pregnancy. I went into the hospital at 5+4 because of a big bleed where I thought I was miscarrying. Turns out it is a SCH. I have had 3 scans in the last week. The SCH is 17mmx17mm at the moment but since I'm only 6w+3, this is larger or perhaps same size as my gestational sacs. It is lying right In between them both. I was told just to rest after enquiring but I've put myself on bed rest until my next scan next week. No sex, exercise, starts, lifting...nothing strenuous basically. I have what seems to be the beginning of a cold though and sneezing a lot and I'm scared it will set the bleeding off again or make the SCH larger. 

I had a scare with the heartbeats and the doctors wanting to give me a D&C at 5w+6 but I asked to wait a week and by 6+2 they had their heartbeats. It's already been stressful enough for me so far, I'm still just terrified and keep hearing about losses :( so sad and sorry to hear about your loss Starks. I am also living in Japan at the moment and I'm not the most familiar with their style of care. I'm originally from the UK.


----------



## starks

Hi Nicole.
From what I've read during my feverous hematoma research... They are very commom with twins. I'm also thinking that because it's between them and not the loning...there's a better chance that the placenta will not detach from uterus. Not a doctor..but its sounds better to me that way :)
Japan is great with medicine. It's already a good sign that they instructed you to relax. As far as the sneezing...send guy to buy a humidifier... That should help. My best advice, and what i wish i would've done, go for u/s weekly to monitor. I'm not sure what your situation is with payment or if you have a private ob...but go frequently. I so hope it goes away..it is fairly small...even if it is the size of the sac...it's still small enough to heal quickly.
What happened to me happened later in pregnancy and was much larger than yours. Most women...especially carrying twins...have hematomas. I know you're going crazy right no . And you will continue to worry. Naturally. 
My prayers are with you. 
Just talk it out. It's the best medicine in these situations. Keep me posted. And please go to doc at least once a week.


----------



## Nikoru0111

starks said:


> Hi Nicole.
> From what I've read during my feverous hematoma research... They are very commom with twins. I'm also thinking that because it's between them and not the loning...there's a better chance that the placenta will not detach from uterus. Not a doctor..but its sounds better to me that way :)
> Japan is great with medicine. It's already a good sign that they instructed you to relax. As far as the sneezing...send guy to buy a humidifier... That should help. My best advice, and what i wish i would've done, go for u/s weekly to monitor. I'm not sure what your situation is with payment or if you have a private ob...but go frequently. I so hope it goes away..it is fairly small...even if it is the size of the sac...it's still small enough to heal quickly.
> What happened to me happened later in pregnancy and was much larger than yours. Most women...especially carrying twins...have hematomas. I know you're going crazy right no . And you will continue to worry. Naturally.
> My prayers are with you.
> Just talk it out. It's the best medicine in these situations. Keep me posted. And please go to doc at least once a week.

Thank you so much for that reply. I know what you must just be going through must be awful right now and I am so so sorry. Already in this last week I have had three scares and thought I lost them. Worst feeling in the world. 

Again it's my first pregnancy so I don't know what to expect. I think you'd be surprised how backwards Japan can be with regards to medical care. They do have lots of things that tries to make patients lives better though such as tiny tiny pills rather than the large horse pills I'm used to in the UK, they also use tiiiiny needles to take blood. In the UK I'm used to having a really wide one stuck in me and the area would be painful for a good while afterwards. Here I didn't even feel the needle go in and I'm not exaggerating! Took ages to collect the blood though but by the day after the area had healed as well. Another thing they do though is lots of monitoring. Normal pregnancy gets many many chances to have an ultrasound and the doctors do them so you don't have to wait to see what the doctor thinks and I think I will be monitored closely. The doctor wants to see me next week so I'll keep going back as often as she will see me. I have to pay but it isn't so expensive around $30-40 per time and if people think it's best to be seen more often I will. One thing I am concerned about is the amount of pelvic examinations that will be done too. I have had 3 so far in the last week as well as transvaginal ultrasounds at each appointment. Can this make it worse? 

Sorry for asking you all these question.


----------



## fluterby429

Nik I refused a pelvic exam with my biggest bleed. I had a bleed the week before and wasn't diagnosed with the SCH then. The doctor didn't do a pelvic because he didn't want to aggregate anything. He only gently check my cervix opening with his finger. The big bleed I had 3 people tell me I HAD to get a pelvic. I told them it's my body and I don't HAVE to let them do anything. Obviously something was irritated and I didn't want to chance it. Good call because the U/s showed my SCH. I later read that you shouldn't have pelvic or vaginal u/s if you can help it. 

I spotted pinkish orange colored stuff on Wed and Thur only a couple of times. Yesterday it was pinkish red but only when I wiped twice. I was hoping the bleeding had stopped. I hope Wed the U/s shows some improvement.


----------



## lanet

My dr wanted to just look to make sure my cervix was closed, but she won't do a pelvic exam bc she doesn't want to irritate it further.


----------



## Yo_Yo

Sharing a pic of my sch baby :) 10 days old today! 

Ferreoroche-how are you doing with your little boy now? Has his reflux got better? 

Eyemom-not long left for you-hope your doing well.

I really need to catch up on this group-sending my best wishes to the ladies on here that are going through this stress. I got emotional looking at my little boy thinking of how tough it was to go through, and this group was such a support through it all. :hugs:


----------



## Yo_Yo

Ps thanks for the congrats ladies :)


----------



## mara16jade

He's gorgeous yo-yo!!


----------



## Ferreroroche

Yo_Yo said:


> View attachment 812763
> 
> Sharing a pic of my sch baby :) 10 days old today!
> 
> Ferreoroche-how are you doing with your little boy now? Has his reflux got better?
> 
> Eyemom-not long left for you-hope your doing well.
> 
> I really need to catch up on this group-sending my best wishes to the ladies on here that are going through this stress. I got emotional looking at my little boy thinking of how tough it was to go through, and this group was such a support through it all. :hugs:

What a beauty! And recognise the Next Monkey sleep suit. 

My lad is ok. Reflux still there and still struggling with the medication side effects, but he has a routine now at least and is never happier than when he is lying on his changing mat waving his bare bum in the air!

My older son is still challenging, but seems to be gradually getting to grips with everything. He still loves Leo and showers him with cuddles and kisses. How are things for you and your daughters?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Yo_Yo

Thanks :)

Lovely pic! :) your eldest looks like he is a good big brother! Both lovely boys, and I'm sure they will grow up the best of friends.

It takes time for them to adjust to a new sibling-my daughters are getting there. Although they have both been quite intense at times and demanding. All part of the changes going on though.

Glad your into a routine now-helps so much to have one. 

I've heard tummy time helps with reflux-no wonder he is happy :haha:


----------



## fluterby429

Love the baby pics and updates. I needed it today. Today was supposed to be a day I've been looking forward to, it's 2nd trimester but I woke up to some light red blood. It was very small amount and hasn't been back, but it always makes my heart sink a little. I listened to baby and all seems well. I just wish it would go away! Wed can't come soon enough. I need to know what's happeneing


----------



## Ferreroroche

fluterby429 said:


> Love the baby pics and updates. I needed it today. Today was supposed to be a day I've been looking forward to, it's 2nd trimester but I woke up to some light red blood. It was very small amount and hasn't been back, but it always makes my heart sink a little. I listened to baby and all seems well. I just wish it would go away! Wed can't come soon enough. I need to know what's happeneing

Good luck for Weds fluterby


----------



## Nikoru0111

Just started bleeding again. Hope to god it is just the SCH. Won't know until Friday though. Does the stress and worry ever get any easier?


----------



## Ferreroroche

Nikoru0111 said:


> Just started bleeding again. Hope to god it is just the SCH. Won't know until Friday though. Does the stress and worry ever get any easier?

It does, I promise. 

But it can take a while. How many weeks are you now?


----------



## Ferreroroche

Ferreroroche said:


> fluterby429 said:
> 
> 
> Love the baby pics and updates. I needed it today. Today was supposed to be a day I've been looking forward to, it's 2nd trimester but I woke up to some light red blood. It was very small amount and hasn't been back, but it always makes my heart sink a little. I listened to baby and all seems well. I just wish it would go away! Wed can't come soon enough. I need to know what's happeneing
> 
> Good luck for Weds fluterbyClick to expand...

How did today go?


----------



## fluterby429

My doctor appointment went well. The SCH is now only 1.8cm and its down at the bottom close to the cervix. I have complete previa and he suspects the first time I had the bleed after sex is what many have caused the SCH. He said my previa should move in the next few weeks and not to panic. No sex, heavy lifting our vigorous exercise, but other wise back to life. He will check to make sure the placenta moves at my 20 week scan. 

We are officially team...
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 68.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Nikoru0111

Ferreroroche said:


> Nikoru0111 said:
> 
> 
> Just started bleeding again. Hope to god it is just the SCH. Won't know until Friday though. Does the stress and worry ever get any easier?
> 
> It does, I promise.
> 
> But it can take a while. How many weeks are you now?Click to expand...

I'm only 7. More bleeding when I woke up this morning. So far still brown but I'm really scared that it will turn red and I'll bleed lots.


----------



## Ferreroroche

Nikoru0111 said:


> Ferreroroche said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nikoru0111 said:
> 
> 
> Just started bleeding again. Hope to god it is just the SCH. Won't know until Friday though. Does the stress and worry ever get any easier?
> 
> It does, I promise.
> 
> But it can take a while. How many weeks are you now?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm only 7. More bleeding when I woke up this morning. So far still brown but I'm really scared that it will turn red and I'll bleed lots.Click to expand...

Brown is ok. Stay as calm as you can.

I bled every shade from bright red to dark red to brown to beige... It lasted over 6 weeks, but baby was fine throughout.

Sch's take a frustratingly long time to heal, you just have to rest as much as you are able, drink plenty, and try to tick off each day when you get through it.


----------



## Ziggie

Yo_Yo said:


> Ps thanks for the congrats ladies :)

Congratulations yoyo!!!


----------



## eyemom

Hi ladies, I've been so bad at bnb lately. I lurk when I can, but I'm scrambling to catch up on real life before baby gets here.

Ahhh Yo_Yo <3 I'm not even sure if I congratulated you on your LO's arrival. So if not...big time congrats, yay!

Yep, not long for me now. Crazy to think about. Doing okay for the most part, just uncomfortable. Excited to meet this little girl, but also almost wish I could file an extension because there's still so much left to do. :haha:

Ferrero - two handsome boys you have, so happy for you.

fluterby, glad your appointment went well

Nikoru, hope everything is okay. I know it's so so scary. That's encouraging that it's still brown, but of course we'd all rather not see any kind of blood!

Hugs ladies.


----------



## counting

Going through a hard time right now. Spotting and periods of moderate bleeding have turned into 2 instances of blood gushing into the toilet, long ER visits with unsympathetic doctors and no answers. I was told possible placenta previa as well. I see an obgyn at the women and childrens hospital near where I live tomorrow, and I am demanding answers. I am so scared I am going to loose my baby, and it is even more terrifying now that I feel his/her little kicks and I am so far along :cry:


----------



## fluterby429

Counting sending you hugs and I hooe you get some answers. Rest as much as possible and be sure you're drinking water. I'm hoping this is just a bump in the road for you.


----------



## Ferreroroche

counting said:


> Going through a hard time right now. Spotting and periods of moderate bleeding have turned into 2 instances of blood gushing into the toilet, long ER visits with unsympathetic doctors and no answers. I was told possible placenta previa as well. I see an obgyn at the women and childrens hospital near where I live tomorrow, and I am demanding answers. I am so scared I am going to loose my baby, and it is even more terrifying now that I feel his/her little kicks and I am so far along :cry:

Hugs counting.

I hope the obgyn will be more helpful. What you are experiencing is still normal for an sch, but that doesn't make it any less scary, and I understand how frightening it must be to have this happen when your baby is kicking you.

The only good thing is that the kicks can give u a little reassurance that baby is still fighting in there, but I know how much it makes you want the little one to make it.

Take care of yourself, drink lots and rest until your obgyn appt.


----------



## Nikoru0111

So my SCH hasnt grown but one of my twins has failed to develop over the last week and heartbeat stopped :( I just want to have a normal pregnancy. Is that too much to ask?!


----------



## mara16jade

Oh no. I'm so sorry. :hugs:


----------



## counting

So sorry. I can't imagine how you must be feeling.


----------



## Ferreroroche

So sorry Nikoru,

Hugs x


----------



## fluterby429

So sorry. That's an awful thing to have to deal with. Hugs to you


----------



## DeedeeL

So sorry Nikoru :(

I have great news, my sch is finally gone ! I had a big bleed at 12 weeks, bright red blood, went to te hospital and stayed for 9 days, spotted for 8 weeks all sorts of brown and pink but now, at 21weeks I am finally sch-free !
There is hope !!!!


----------



## Ferreroroche

DeedeeL said:


> So sorry Nikoru :(
> 
> I have great news, my sch is finally gone ! I had a big bleed at 12 weeks, bright red blood, went to te hospital and stayed for 9 days, spotted for 8 weeks all sorts of brown and pink but now, at 21weeks I am finally sch-free !
> There is hope !!!!

Congrats Deedee,

That's great news. I hope the rest of your pregnancy goes smoothly.


----------



## fluterby429

Awesome news!!! I can't wait for mine to be gone. No bleeding or spotting for almost 2 weeks now.


----------



## mjb27

Hi everyone!! I am 9wks 6days pregnant with my first baby. On Friday of last week I experienced a gush of bright red blood followed by heavy period like flow of blood. I was terrified and my husband and I went straight to the Emergency Room expecting the worst. It was so much blood I thought I was miscarrying. After an emergency ultrasound it turned out that baby was just fine, had a nice strong heartbeat and looked just great. We had not had an ultrasound yet so the sight of our little baby was the best thing that I could ask for. The ER doctor diagnosed me with a Subchronic Hematoma and said that the bleeding should stop and put me on pelvic rest and told me to take it easy and follow up with my regular doctor this week. The scariest experience of my life!! 

The bleeding has slowed to just some light spotting of small stringy brown clots and almost stopped. A much better sight than the crazy amounts of blood on Friday.

This is our first pregnancy so I am extremely nervous! Just trying to take it easy and relax until I see my doctor in two days. Your stories are wonderful and I am happy to see that there are others out there experiencing something similar to me.


----------



## fluterby429

Welcome mjb. Sorry to hear about your SCH but try to take it easy and most of the time these things resolve themsleves. I know how terrified I was. I had two big bleeds but wasn't diagnosed until the second bleed that was a week after the first one. I haven't had any bleeding since the week following the second bleed. I go on Thur to see if its gone and check to see if my placenta previa has resolved as well. I'm at my 1/2 mark since I will have a scheduled c-section. Yay!!


----------



## counting

Sorry, I didn't update here! So at the end of October around 16 weeks I started hemmorhaging very badly. Ended up in the hospital twice getting my blood levels checked because I was gushing blood. I was also having moderately severe contractions. It was not looking good at all, espcially considering how far along I was there was a good chance placenta was separating. I was on bed rest, bleeding off and on with contractions for a few weeks. Finally, at 19w4d, I had an ultrasound and the placenta was PERFECT. They said that the placenta actually looks really, really well implanted and blood transfer to baby is excellent. I also found out I am expecting my second son!:cloud9: he has a slight, unrelated kidney issue, but other than that he is perfect and measures exactly spot on. I get to see him again January 8th, as I have a follow up ultrasound.

Just wanted to let you know, no matter how severe, large and persistent your SCH might be, it can heal, and you can have a normal pregnancy :)


----------



## fluterby429

Counting that's amazing!!! Congrats on the baby boy!! Thanks for updating


----------



## lanet

Great news!!! Same here, my scan at 12 weeks revealed sch was gone. Then big bleed at 15 weeks revealed low lying placenta. And my 20 week scan revealed the placenta was no longer low lying, everything is perfect, and I'm having a son and a daughter!!! After a terrifying first half of the pregnancy im now enjoying a pretty uneventful time, and I'm so very thankful!! Hoping the best for all of you too, I know how scary it can be.


----------



## mara16jade

Yay! Great news Counting!


----------



## fluterby429

My SCH is GONE and my previa has moved! Baby is looking perfect
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 52.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## mara16jade

Awesome news!!!!


----------



## lanet

Great news!!


----------



## mjb27

I have had one heck of a day... I went to my doctor this morning for a follow-up for my SCH. I had a very heavy bleed last week that sent DH and I to the Emergency Room. Had an ultrasound at the ER and said baby was looking great but i should have a follow-up this week to check. Well that is what I thought I was doing today but I guess not. Went to see my doctor who did not order an ultrasound, well she did but not for 4 weeks from now. She referred me to another doctor who I can't see for another 10 days. Have been on the phone (well mostly hold) today trying to get some additional answers. I cant believe that nobody is taking this seriously... My doctor today told me not to worry (of course) but also said that my risk for miscarriage is increased... I just want to make sure the SCH is not getting bigger and the baby is okay. 

Sorry... I'm just frustrated, now they say I wont be able to have an ultrasound for almost 3 weeks... this is not making me feel any better..


----------



## fluterby429

I had the same issues. Here's what I've kearned, they will pretty much treat your SCH as no big deal if you are under 20 weeks. There is nothing that can be done to treat it. I had the same frustrations you do. Drink lots of water and limit your activity. That's about all you can do. I'm sorry you're going through this, it sucks


----------



## dan-o

I think I belong here yet again! Just started pouring with light red blood this morning, exactly like my other SCH's. I seem to be prone to them for some reason! 
It's a bit early for things to be ok (only 7w) so I'm feeling 50/50 about this one. :(


----------



## lanet

I'm lucky in that my dr would always do a quick scan to reassure me that babies were ok after a bleed. Waiting to find that out is excruciating


----------



## counting

https://i60.tinypic.com/ncmkac.jpg

Baby Reed <3


----------



## Ferreroroche

Glad to hear so much great news for those of you still going through your SCH pregnancy. My SCH baby is now 4 months old and a joy. Fingers crossed for you all x


----------



## fluterby429

Love the pic!!!


----------



## dan-o

Lovely pic, so cute! 

My first SCH baby is 19m old today! Here's hoping this little one can hang on tight just like he did! <3


----------



## nickjoshie

During an early ultrasound at 6 weeks 3 days there was a moderate size SCH found. The doctor said moderate, but it looked to be twice the size of the gestational sac. We got to see baby and a heartbeat @ 101. Doctor prepared me for a miscarriage. I have had NO bleeding or cramping
History:
I have already had 3 miscarriages in a row, then 3 failed IVF's (no embryos growth in over 60 eggs). 
8 months after IVF a natural pregnancy. Delivered healthy boy.
17 months after birth another natural pregnancy (this one)

Is there any chance of a viable pregnancy. Doctor was concerned about low heart rate and the SCH.

I have to go back weekly to see how the pregnancy progresses.
Should I be seeing a specialist?


----------



## fluterby429

Heart rate at 101 at 6 week uktrasound? I'm not positive but I think that's still in the normal range for that early


----------



## nickjoshie

Just went back to next appt. Doctor had a completely different attitude. Heartrate is now 138 and the baby is 5 days behind lmp but looking good. Doc says he's a fighter and to go back next week to take another look. I hope this happens for our family.


----------



## counting

The whole pregnancy I have felt excited, and know I love them, want them, am attached and curious about who he will be, etc, even though he was unplanned- but over the past few days I have felt SO bonded and in love with him! When I feel his big kicks and rolls I am absolutely in heaven and it's just bliss. Not sure if since everything was so difficult and a fight to keep him inside and healthy in the early days I let myself distance myself from that overwhelming love and now that I am past 24 weeks I am letting myself feel like he is really going to be here and that I can be that in love with him, if it is all the big kicks and rolls and letting his presence be known, hormones or what- but something has definitely changed- and I was already loving him before now!


----------



## fluterby429

Nick that sounds excellent!!! I'm glad things are moving in the right direction. 

Counting, I'm right there with you! I love feeling my baby. He's a busy guy in there. I've bought him a ton of close already. I can't wait for him to get here


----------



## nickjoshie

Had another appt today. Saw the baby wave Hello on the ultrasound. Had a heartrate of 172. Doctor said chances of miscarriage was 2% now and everything looked great. But I noticed the bleed was sch was still there and now I saw it was directly behind the placenta. It doesn't seem like that is good. I am sooo confused. Don't know if I can get happy yet. If the bleed is under the placenta wouldn't that lead to the seperation of the placenta from the uterine wall?


----------



## lanet

I think "subchorionic" means under the placenta. That's where they all are I believe. It will most likely be reabsorbed soon, try not to worry.


----------



## LovemyBubx

Hi ladies could I join you? 

I had a 6cm SCH found just before Xmas after heavy bleeding & a hospital stay. 

I was 22 weeks & was told if baby comes before 24 weeks there's nothing they could do. 

I was crushed but my boy kept on moving & kicking letting me know he was fine. 

Now I'm 24 weeks I feel like I can relax a little knowing he will have help if he needs it. 

Would like to ask to those who have already had your baby's with a SCH if they were very premature? That's what scares me now. 

Looking forward to sharing my journey with you :flower:


----------



## mara16jade

Hi everyone! Wish we all didn't meet due to issues though...

To answer your question, my baby was born almost 3 weeks early, but still weighed 7lbs2oz/20 inches long. So he was perfect.

I wish you all the best - I know just how scary this is. Huge :hugs:


----------



## counting

I'm currently 27w2d with my SCH baby, doctors are not concerned he will be a preemie. I will be having an ultrasound on Thursday just because he has a kidney issue(unrelated) but I will get to check and make sure the SCH is still gone :)


----------



## LovemyBubx

Thank you mara16jade congrats on your healthy boy he was a good weight :) 

Counting - not far behind you, hope your scan shows all good things :flower: I've got another scan monday after next. 
The doctors I've seen have said that the SCH could irritate the waters & make them break (maybe because of where it is?) & have mentioned that he is viable now. So makes me think he will more then likely be early.


----------



## fluterby429

Welcome new ladies. Sorry you are here for that reason. 

As far as where the sch is and being "more dangerous" mostly depends on how large the SCH is and where the placenta is located. The further down the better because active bleeding won't be running down as much of the sac. However, MOST SCH don't cause harm so hang in there. 

Monday I hit the 24 week mark. As of 19 weeks my SCH wasn't there any longer. I havent had any spotting or bleeding since the week after the second big bleed at 11weeks.

6 months bump
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Feronia

LovemyBubx, I think everyone's story is going to be different depending on when the SCH was diagnosed and how large it is. From all the reading I did, SCHs diagnosed in the first trimester tend to resolve really early and not affect the odds of pre-term labour, but I did also read that large ones diagnosed later in the second trimester can result in PROM and pre-term labour...

Are you on bed rest? Fingers crossed everything goes well for you and that your little one doesn't come early!


----------



## LovemyBubx

Thank you fluterby, you've got such a cute bump! Glad to hear you've had no more bleeding. My SCH I was told is large & its just sitting above the cervix so hopefully that's a better place for it to be. 

Feronia - maybe that's why they have been suggesting to me baby could come early as it was found past 20 weeks. 
Doctor told me there's no proof bed rest can help, but just to take it easy. I think I will relax a lot more when I get past 30 weeks as I think the risks to the baby are a lot less by then.


----------



## counting

Everything was awesome! He was just perfect.
https://i57.tinypic.com/24l05dx.jpg


----------



## LovemyBubx

Aww so glad to hear that :) what a relief for you xx


----------



## fluterby429

Awesome news!

Thanks ladies


----------



## helsc2015

Ferreroroche said:


> Indeed. But I fought too hard for this baby to let unsympathetic medics shrug it off.
> 
> I am fighting through every avenue possible to give this boy the best chance. I'm just a control freak, and quite frankly don't want to lose a second child and go through a 5th round of ivf.

Hi Ferreroroche,

Sorry to contact you so long after you've posted but ive been up all night reading this forum and your journey with SCH really hit home.

Two weeks ago I started bleeding, went into UK A&E, waiting 6 hours had a scan, they found a baby's HB and sent me home. No mention of SCH and no advice. The next day I bled heavier and so rang midwife (I had to demand to speak to one) and she said it didn't sound right and to wait a day and call back if no better. Rang and called back the next day and spoke to a different midwife who said I should accept I was miscarrying and to wait for it to happen. She reluctantly said I could have another scan and this time the woman said I had an SCH and it would either resolve or I would miscarry and I should just bleed it out. I asked if I should rest or do anything different and she said absolutely not - to carry on as normal. No follow up scans or appointments and told not to come back unless I miscarry.

So after working out anytime I got up and moved I had terrible cramps and bled a lot more I went to see my doctor. She apologised she had no knowledge about SCH but said she thought I should rest and avoid sex- no mention of this by the midwife. So now I have been reading the forums and medical reports. I see that SCH carries about a 10% chance of MC but this can go up to 25% is bed rest doesn't happen, I see water is critical and no sex.

I am totally appalled by how the NHS have treated me and just left me at home to bleed. I've seen your notes about finding a good doctor and a private consultant? Can you advise which private consultant you went to please? I rang my work health care and spoke to a lovely lady who said she didn't think I would be covered but would authorise my one session with a consultant - as she didn't think it right anyone should be left at home to bleed with no advice. She said to research and try and find the best consultant to help as I should make the one session count as she said AXA will most likely not offer follow up care.

Would really appreciate your advice, or anyones. I'm totally lost and just need any advice about getting some better advice and what medicines (I saw some stuff you were taking).

Thanks in advance
Helen
(16 weeks)


----------



## Ferreroroche

helsc2015 said:


> Ferreroroche said:
> 
> 
> Indeed. But I fought too hard for this baby to let unsympathetic medics shrug it off.
> 
> I am fighting through every avenue possible to give this boy the best chance. I'm just a control freak, and quite frankly don't want to lose ta second child and go through a 5th round of ivf.
> 
> Hi Ferreroroche,
> 
> Sorry to contact you so long after you've posted but ive been up all night reading this forum and your journey with SCH really hit home.
> 
> Two weeks ago I started bleeding, went into UK A&E, waiting 6 hours had a scan, they found a baby's HB and sent me home. No mention of SCH and no advice. The next day I bled heavier and so rang midwife (I had to demand to speak to one) and she said it didn't sound right and to wait a day and call back if no better. Rang and called back the next day and spoke to a different midwife who said I should accept I was miscarrying and to wait for it to happen. She reluctantly said I could have another scan and this time the woman said I had an SCH and it would either resolve or I would miscarry and I should just bleed it out. I asked if I should rest or do anything different and she said absolutely not - to carry on as normal. No follow up scans or appointments and told not to come back unless I miscarry.
> 
> So after working out anytime I got up and moved I had terrible cramps and bled a lot more I went to see my doctor. She apologised she had no knowledge about SCH but said she thought I should rest and avoid sex- no mention of this by the midwife. So now I have been reading the forums and medical reports. I see that SCH carries about a 10% chance of MC but this can go up to 25% is bed rest doesn't happen, I see water is critical and no sex.
> 
> I am totally appalled by how the NHS have treated me and just left me at home to bleed. I've seen your notes about finding a good doctor and a private consultant? Can you advise which private consultant you went to please? I rang my work health care and spoke to a lovely lady who said she didn't think I would be covered but would authorise my one session with a consultant - as she didn't think it right anyone should be left at home to bleed with no advice. She said to research and try and find the best consultant to help as I should make the one session count as she said AXA will most likely not offer follow up care.
> 
> Would really appreciate your advice, or anyones. I'm totally lost and just need any advice about getting some better advice and what medicines (I saw some stuff you were taking).
> 
> Thanks in advance
> Helen
> (16 weeks)Click to expand...

Hi Helen, sorry to hear about your SCH and the lack of sympathy from your midwife.

Sadly the private consultant I saw has now retired from private practice and is just back in the NHS doing high risk pregnancies.

However, I can tell you what I found to help from my battle.

Whilst I was actively bleeding I stayed on bed rest. My GP wasn't an expert in hematomas, but was sympathetic towards my issue and agreed that anything that would aggravate a tear/cut whilst it was I healed would effectively prolong the amount of time it took to heal. So she was happy to sign me off work on bedrest for as long as I wanted.

I was on progesterone already because of my ivf protocol and she agreed to keep me on it as it relaxes the uterus and she didn't want to do anything that may make it more irritable (by 15 weeks I was suffering from regular braxton hicks from the irritation).

I drank water, I had no sex.

My consultant agreed that there was a slightly increased risk of PROM, prematurity and placental abruption, but the odds were in my favour statistically.

He put me on long term antibiotics after a second UTI as he said we really needed to keep the environment calm.

He did not want me to go full term/overdue because he said once I reached 38 weeks the risk to me of abruption was there but there was limited benefit to the baby to stay in. So I had a c section at 39 weeks. This was my choice, he was happy to induce me and monitor my labour closely, but I didn't want the anxiety (my first birth without sch was very traumatic).

But many without a private consultant and extra drugs go on to be successful.

The common helpful tactics we all found were.... Rest whilst bleeding. As much as possible. Drink lots. No sex, no orgasms... Nothing that will make the uterus contract.

Once the bleeding stops, take it easy for at least 2 weeks after the last episode to prevent another bleed starting.

After this, you should be ok to resume more normal activity.

Although my sch never went away and was sitting clotted on the placenta at birth, I could tell when it was no longer active (a few weeks after spotting ceased) as I just felt better... All my pain went and my pregnant bump felt more normal, I started to feel comfortable pottering about the house and climbing the stairs. And my braxton hicks never stopped but did decrease in frequency.

I hope this helps. Good luck.


----------



## Tracee1729

Hi Ladies,

I have been following everyone's blogs and stories and just wanted to add my story.

I was diagnosed with a small SCH at 6 weeks. At 7 weeks and 9 weeks I had large bleeds. Both times I went to the ER and the DR and the baby still had a heartbeat despite what was going on and looked great. My bleed had also grown to 5 or 6 cm. The dr put me on bedrest while bleeding heavily and then pelvic rest the other times. I was really taking it easy, barely walking at all, just being extra cautious. At 10 weeks I had a bad bleed with clots ranging from the size of an almond to a golf ball, I imagine this was my SCH draining out since it was positioned right above my cervix.

All of this time the DRs kept telling me, as long as the baby had had a heartbeat, don't freak out too much. He/she is hanging in there. And you can continue to have a healthy baby, lots of people do.

Unfortunately when I made it to the dr at 10.5 weeks, the baby no longer had a heartbeat :( I don't want to be a downer, I just want you girls to know to try not to stress on what you are doing or not doing, or if you bend over and start spotting you feel guilty, SCH is a rollercoaster and emotional rollercoaster. Mine overtook the baby and the baby wasn't strong enough to survive, but others do. It's just a hard situation to accept when you have no control over any of it and every week is a gamble. But whatever is going to happen is going to happen and we are all doing the best we can!

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## mara16jade

Oh Tracee, I'm so sorry!!

Every time I think about my SCH, I'm so thankful my LO is here. Its an incredibly scary process and no one should bleed during pregnancy. Bleeding is terrifying.

Again, I'm so sorry. :hugs:


----------



## fluterby429

Tracee I'm so sorry :hugs: 

I hate the SCH! It's so scary no matter what size it is because it's unpredictable. I was a nervous wreck. I guess maybe I still should be, but I feel pretty confident my bean is going to make it. Monday will be 26 weeks and I haven't had a bleed since about 11weeks and there was no sign of it at either of my last two ultrasounds.


----------



## LovemyBubx

Tracee so sorry for what youve been through :hugs: 

I feel so lucky to be almost at 26 weeks now, have a scan on Monday praying it has somehow disappeared! Having a month of pelvic rest hasn't been easy for me, I'm scared to walk anywhere or go out on my own or just with DD in case I do start bleeding, I hate being stuck indoors, but I know my little man is worth it & I'm so glad he will be here in time for summer :flower:


----------



## helsc2015

Tracee1729 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I have been following everyone's blogs and stories and just wanted to add my story.
> 
> I was diagnosed with a small SCH at 6 weeks. At 7 weeks and 9 weeks I had large bleeds. Both times I went to the ER and the DR and the baby still had a heartbeat despite what was going on and looked great. My bleed had also grown to 5 or 6 cm. The dr put me on bedrest while bleeding heavily and then pelvic rest the other times. I was really taking it easy, barely walking at all, just being extra cautious. At 10 weeks I had a bad bleed with clots ranging from the size of an almond to a golf ball, I imagine this was my SCH draining out since it was positioned right above my cervix.
> 
> All of this time the DRs kept telling me, as long as the baby had had a heartbeat, don't freak out too much. He/she is hanging in there. And you can continue to have a healthy baby, lots of people do.
> 
> Unfortunately when I made it to the dr at 10.5 weeks, the baby no longer had a heartbeat :( I don't want to be a downer, I just want you girls to know to try not to stress on what you are doing or not doing, or if you bend over and start spotting you feel guilty, SCH is a rollercoaster and emotional rollercoaster. Mine overtook the baby and the baby wasn't strong enough to survive, but others do. It's just a hard situation to accept when you have no control over any of it and every week is a gamble. But whatever is going to happen is going to happen and we are all doing the best we can!
> 
> Good luck to everyone!

Hi Ferreroroche

Ah thank you so much for replying, i tried to contact you on another search engine this morning - sorry for slightly stalking you!! Thank you so much for your advice, it really means a lot. Yes i'm going to rest lots and do everything as you say, I've also pushed for another appointment at the hospital so it's on their radar and I can plan appropriately. I'm feeling more comfortable now I now what I should be doing as the advice to carry on as normal just didn't feel right especially as it caused more bleeding and cramps.

Thanks so much, it really has helped me.
Helen x


----------



## Ferreroroche

helsc2015 said:


> Tracee1729 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I have been following everyone's blogs and stories and just wanted to add my story.
> 
> I was diagnosed with a small SCH at 6 weeks. At 7 weeks and 9 weeks I had large bleeds. Both times I went to the ER and the DR and the baby still had a heartbeat despite what was going on and looked great. My bleed had also grown to 5 or 6 cm. The dr put me on bedrest while bleeding heavily and then pelvic rest the other times. I was really taking it easy, barely walking at all, just being extra cautious. At 10 weeks I had a bad bleed with clots ranging from the size of an almond to a golf ball, I imagine this was my SCH draining out since it was positioned right above my cervix.
> 
> All of this time the DRs kept telling me, as long as the baby had had a heartbeat, don't freak out too much. He/she is hanging in there. And you can continue to have a healthy baby, lots of people do.
> 
> Unfortunately when I made it to the dr at 10.5 weeks, the baby no longer had a heartbeat :( I don't want to be a downer, I just want you girls to know to try not to stress on what you are doing or not doing, or if you bend over and start spotting you feel guilty, SCH is a rollercoaster and emotional rollercoaster. Mine overtook the baby and the baby wasn't strong enough to survive, but others do. It's just a hard situation to accept when you have no control over any of it and every week is a gamble. But whatever is going to happen is going to happen and we are all doing the best we can!
> 
> Good luck to everyone!
> 
> Hi Ferreroroche
> 
> Ah thank you so much for replying, i tried to contact you on another search engine this morning - sorry for slightly stalking you!! Thank you so much for your advice, it really means a lot. Yes i'm going to rest lots and do everything as you say, I've also pushed for another appointment at the hospital so it's on their radar and I can plan appropriately. I'm feeling more comfortable now I now what I should be doing as the advice to carry on as normal just didn't feel right especially as it caused more bleeding and cramps.
> 
> Thanks so much, it really has helped me.
> Helen xClick to expand...

Oh did you? I haven't seen any other messages. Don't worry, I know how desperate I was for help when I had my sch and the nhs were totally disinterested. I did manage to get my nhs consultant to book me in for about 2 additional scans, but also I paid for quite a few private ones in between just so I knew how the hematoma was acting (getting worse, getting better). It doesn't change the outcome but I felt more able to cope knowing what was happening.

Just do what feels right to you.

We all do the best we can to look after our bubs, and the rest is out of our hands.

Trace I'm really sorry that you didn't have a happy ending, it's so cruel. *hugs*


----------



## helsc2015

Hi Tracee, thanks for sharing and so sorry for your loss. I agree totally with you, SCH is an emotional rollercoaster - as if pregnancy wasn't enough of one already. The paranoia is constant. Best wishes x


----------



## babydollqueen

Hi guys.

I am glad I found this group. I am currently 13 weeks pregnant. I went to Dubai when I was 6 weeks pregnant. At 9 weeks I had heavy bleeding and had a big blot clots. Doctors in dubai said I have a heamatoma and the blood clot size was 9cm. Since then they have been giving me primolut depot 250mg injection and duphaston 10mg tablets to stop the bleeding.

I had an ultrasound last week and the blood clot is 3.5cm, and I still have dark brown bleeding. I can not travel back to UK till it is ressolved. Also I am on bed rest since 3 weeks.


----------



## fluterby429

Baby doll - sorry to hear about your SCH but it does seem to be shrinking and that's good news. rest and drink plenty of water. Hang in there and hopefully it will resolve soon


----------



## Mrsgoodhart

Hi everyone! So glad there's a SCH group- this is uncharted territory to me. 
I had a small amount of brown spotting last Friday and then again on Sunday. I went to the ER Sunday, where they found a healthy baby measuring right on track with a heartbeat of 175 and a small perigestational bleed. Late Tuesday night I began bleeding heavily, with very large (think ping pong ball and some larger) clots, and a watery fluid with a distinct odor. I was terrified it was amniotic fluid and I was losing the baby. 
Unfortunately I had to wait until the next morning (yesterday) to go to the hospital- by then I'd completely saturated multiple postpartum pads and had basically lost all hope, but my doctor wanted me to go there for my scan as it would be faster. They checked my HCG (60,000- great for 8+5) and ordered an ultrasound. I was absolutely shocked when the doctor told me there's still a baby in there with a heart rate of 185! They also discovered that the bleed had increased in size to 6x3 cm. 
I was put on bedrest and am to follow up with my doctor next week. I assume we'll be doing fairly frequent imaging to check the size of the bleed and see if it's reabsorbing. Bedrest has been a challenge so far (and I'm only on day 2!) but I'll do whatever it takes to keep baby safe and healthy in there. Bleeding had stopped by the time I got home from the ER- now I just have small amounts of brown on the TP when I wipe- nothing new or red, and no clots. I'm terrified to do, well, anything- scared to go to the bathroom, or lift anything, don't wanna do the stairs too many times in one day- I'm not sure whether this fear will lessen or go away or get even worse? I told my doctor at my first prenatal visit (literally just hours before the hemorrhage) that I was so scared and anxious all the time, every day, because I lost a baby in October, a mmc at 11 weeks. Well, multiply that fear and anxiety times a million now. 
People keep saying they're so glad baby is okay....I can't consider this okay yet! Yes, it's in there with a HB, but there's no guarantee it'll be alive tomorrow. It's so scary, and to want something so very badly and feel like you're so close to having it but even closer to having it taken away at any second...just feels terrible.


----------



## fluterby429

Welcome to the group. I know exactly how you feel. I think we all do. Rest as much as you can and drink plenty of water. Just keep in mind that 9 times out of 10 these things start to shrink or be reabsorbed. A lot of times the "big" bleed is the hematoma is bleeding out which is good and it usually will shrink after that. Hang in there. We are here if you need to vent or ask questions.


----------



## mara16jade

Welcome.:hugs:

My sch was found in week 5 and I had numerous (6 I think...) moderately big bleeds. In between bleeds I pretty much spotted either lots of brown or light pink the ENTIRE time. I was finally cleared of my sch when I was 17 weeks.

Most of my doctors aren't really all the familar with SCHs, but a few agreed that I should be on pelvic rest. I never had sex, worked out or lifted anything heavy the entire time. It was certainly scary, and actually painful since I got a tremendous amount of cramps from the blood (blood is an irritant in the uterus).

Stay optimistic and remain on bedrest/pelvic rest. Drink LOTS of water especially any time you feel cramping (and put your feet up). :hugs: 

There are quite a few of us who had SCHs and now have our babies in our arms. So try not to stress too much (I know...easier said than done).


----------



## kiara.journey

Hello, 
I'm now 11 weeks and 3 days pregnant. 
Yesterday, after (sorry TMI) masturbate I'm bleeding red blood. No intercourse, no toys whatsoever. I went into panic mode and go straight to ER. Fortunately, there was an obgyn there and she quickly did an ultrasound. 
My baby was doing fine, in fact he's jumping and dancing around, the measurement and heartbeats also perfect. But the dr found a little tear in my placenta (she didn't told me how big) and I never heard sch before so I didn't ask. She put me on a week bed rest and now the red bleeding has stop, it turned into brown spotting, but not much. But still enough to makes me worry. I have on and off slight cramping as well, but not too severe, it'll pass after few mins. 
I really hope my baby will be okay, since this is my first pregnancy I tend to worry. But I try to relax and as some of you says, drink plenty of water and stay put in bed.


----------



## fluterby429

Kiara welcome. Sorry about the bleed. More than likely all will be fine. Stay on pelvic rest and that means no orgasms at all. It causes the uterus to contract and can cause more bleeding. Drink plenty of water and try not to lift anything too heavy or vigorous exercise. I tried to rest as much as possible while I had an active bleed. Hang in there.

Here's my little SCH baby at 27w5d Hd live ultrasound
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30 KB
Views: 6


----------



## kiara.journey

Thank you fluterby! 
As for today I have no spotting yet (hopefully never!) Only slight yellow creamy cm. 
now I hope its a good sign. Im already feeling so bored stay in bed all day &#128563;


----------



## LovemyBubx

Fluterby that picture is amazing :) 

An update from me: had a scan today the hematoma has moved higher up but is still away from the placenta its now smaller & the doctor said its now not very significant :happydance: thank god! 

But now they are slightly concerned because baby hasn't grown as much as they would expect so being seen again next week & another growth scan the week after, apparently it is quite common when we have so many scans I'm sure he will catch up. 

I just feel such a huge relief, more proof to those ladies just finding out they have a SCH - things can be just fine :flower:


----------



## fluterby429

That's a wonderful update. I'm sure baby will catch up. :)


----------



## mara16jade

How did your next checkup go Lovemybubx?


----------



## LovemyBubx

My checkup was great thankyou, cord & placenta & heartbeat all good, doing baby's measurements on Thursday :)


----------



## fluterby429

That's great news!

How many in here have an SCH baby that's a boy? I'm just curious


----------



## counting

I'm expecting a boy :)


----------



## LovemyBubx

Does look like mostly boys :). 

I need to ask do you think its safe now for me & OH to have intercourse now that doctors wont be checking on the hemetoma anymore? I have missed having that closeness & I know there won't be a chance for a while after baby :blush:


----------



## mara16jade

I forget - has your SCH been cleared/is it gone?

If so, that's why I was told it was ok to dtd.


----------



## fluterby429

If your SCH is gone then you're free to dtd. We have been back to it ever since I the confirmed mine was gone and I've had no issues 

I think they seem to be boys mostly. I just find it odd


----------



## LovemyBubx

It is strange everyone seems to have boys. 

My hemetoma isn't exactly gone but its a lot smaller then it was, its moved away from the cervix & is not near the placenta, the sonographer said she really had to try & find it & if she was using a old machine it wouldn't have shown up & doctor said not to worry about it now & it will most likely just come out once baby is born.


----------



## dan-o

DS2 is a hematoma baby and this one is also a boy! Not sure about baby january is it was 10 weeks gestation, so too early to tell. I no longer have a SCH with this LO, that looks to have resolved.
I have a subamniotic bleed instead now, in a different place. The bleeding is a little different to typical hematoma blood loss, it's bright red and been very persistent (every day for 5 weeks) Yesterday I was losing massive quantities, so I'm in hopsital at the mo so they can give me blood asap if I need it. The baby looks great but I'm at risk of pprom with the bleed being between the two membranes.

Sounds like you ladies are getting on fab! Ds2 was like that, the more he grew, the smaller it got then it went and never came back! :)


----------



## fluterby429

Love Id check with your doctor just to be on the safe side 

Dan I hate to hear you're in the hospital! I hope that bleed resolves as well.


----------



## LovemyBubx

Sorry you've been in hospital dan-o glad baby is doing well though :flower: 

My scan today showed baby is way too small been given first set of steroids (ouch!!) More scans to follow, high chance he could be brought out early :(


----------



## fluterby429

Love - do they think he's small because of the bleed? How early would they take him? I just noticed we have the same due date. I'm not sure when my next scan will be. Last week the doctor felt around on my belly and said I have a whole lot of baby in there.


----------



## LovemyBubx

Ahh glad to hear your doing well yes I noticed we are due date buddies :) 

When mw measured my bump it was 2cm smaller but she didn't seem worried at all. 

I think the hemetoma is unrelated, sonographer said the placenta is working a bit harder to keep the blood flow to baby going & if the measurements were much lower they would have taken him there & then, I am pretty scared about next scans now I really don't want to have to leave him in hospital feel like we've been through enough :( 
He currently weighs 2lbs 10 which was off the scale low in my notes. Decided to take vitamins again & eat slightly more in the hope it will help.


----------



## fluterby429

Oh he is on the small side. They think my fatty is around 4lbs. I hope he can stay cooking a little longer and add some fat to his body before he makes his entrance into the world.


----------



## babifever

Bump


----------



## babifever

Hello everyone, just some back ground. I have had 1-2 ultrasounds every week since 5+4. I see a regular Ob and a maternal specialist. The repeat ultrasounds were due to ruling in a viable pregnancy in order that I could be properly treated for diabetes 2. I was taking Metformin prior too pregnancy. It was causing nausea. I needed insulin, which I now have! Anywho everything progressed well and here I am today at 9+3. 

well at my last visit 7+5 everything was good. Heartbeat went from 121 to 163 within a week. Doctor said causally that I had a small hemorrhage from the baby implanting. No worries, may experience some bleeding.

well yesterday, almost two weeks later I have a small amount of blood in under ware, it appeared to be dark. I called my doctor, she said I should be okay if im not cramping, and its not bright red blood and alot. And its not. She said my last ultrasound showed a small hemorrhage from the baby implanting itself. And that could be the cause of the spotting. She said she didn't believe its a miscarriage, but if it was there's nothing they could do and I would have to wait. Man im so scared.

when I wiped there was small amount of watery blood, not a excessive amount. Next appointment is Tuesday morning w/ ultrasound. 

This morning I haven't noticed anything, yet. I'm just so scared. And for 2 days I had a migraine. Granted it could be due to my sugar levels adjusting.


----------



## fluterby429

Welcome Babi - if your hemorrhage is small there usually is no cause for concern. Your doctor is right, if no bright red blood you should be fine. My best advice to you is don't do too much as far as activity and no lifting heavy things and drink plenty of water. These things usually clear up on their own


----------



## Kerrie-x

Hi ladies 

I had a heavy bleed last Thursday and my early scan on Friday revealed I have a hematoma to the left side of babies sac. I've done a lot of research as I'm worried about where the clot is, but can't find much information on the positioning on the clots. Could anyone shine a light

Baby was fine on Friday and we got to see the heartbeat!


----------



## fluterby429

Sorry you have the SCH. Just know that most of the time they clear up and cause no issues other than bleeding. As far as the location, you may read lots of things. What I've been told (and makes the most sense) the lower down the bleed the better. If the bleed is higher up it drains down the sac and you run the risk or rupturing the sac.


----------



## Feronia

I just wanted to update here since I haven't been to this thread in a while.
My SCH baby was born on Feb. 20th during a lovely home birth and weighed over 8 lbs! I had him at 40+2.

I bled quite heavily off and on from 6-8 weeks and thought I lost him several times. I was given about a 50% chance of miscarriage from the Early Pregnancy Assessment clinic. I'm so glad to have him -- keep the hope, ladies!


----------



## babifever

Hello all, this thread is pretty quiet. But my update, I had spotting for about 10 days. It stopped like last Friday. When I went in on the past Tuesday the ultrasound tech said she didn't see the hemorrhage. Granted this was at the maternal fetal specialist. My regular ob diagnosed the hemorrhage. I feel fine. 

@fernoia congrats

@hello kerrie


----------



## fluterby429

Wonderful updates ladies!!

Yay for a big healthy baby boy!!

I'm just under 6 weeks from delivering


----------



## mysteriouseye

Terrified&#8230; I have a 2cm SCH which I know isn&#8217;t too bad.. nurse said no sex so I have been cheating a doing a bit of self loving haha.. but I just read up your not supposed to even do that!! I hope my baby is OK xx


----------



## counting

Forgot to update! Gave birth to a healthy baby boy, 7lbs7oz on April 2nd! He is perfect! Keep positive ladies!


----------



## lanet

Congrats counting! 
I never updated either, after massive bleeding until week 17 I gave birth to 2 healthy babies on feb 11! Each 6lbs 8oz.


----------



## mara16jade

Mysteriouseye, yes... no self loving. ;)

Stay on pelvis rest until it's cleared - that means no sex, no orgasms of any type, no working out or strenuous activity. Drink lots and lots of water. Good luck!!


----------



## fluterby429

Mysteriouseye any type of orgasm causes uterine spasm so it's best to do nothing. Like mentioned above drink lots of water. 

Ladies congrats on your babies. I to have birth 4/06/15 at 37 weeks to a perfect 6lbs 4oz baby boy.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 45.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## jarsx3

Hello, I am new to this thred...I am currently 6 weeks and 3 days with my 2nd pregnancy definitely not expected since my first will be 14 in October lol. At 4 weeks 1 day I went to the ER with heavy bleeding to be diagnosed with a SCH 3 x 4 x12 in size " don't know if that's small or big" and have had bleeding ever since then ranging from pink to clots. Last Wednesday I went in for an ultrasound and they found a fetal pole but couldn't find the heartbeat yet due to baby being too small...this is all new to me and I am such a wreck...today I have had a lot of bleeding with mild cramping...ultrasound again next Friday and blood work tomorrow to check my numbers. I a, so glad I found this forum to give me hope that everything will turn out ok!!!


----------



## fluterby429

Jars welcome to the group but sorry you had to find your way here. Read over the posts in here. It helped calm me when I was first going through it. It's such a scary thing. The not knowing about killed me but as you can see in my siggy, my little boy was born healthy.


----------



## babifever

mysteriouseye said:


> Terrified I have a 2cm SCH which I know isnt too bad.. nurse said no sex so I have been cheating a doing a bit of self loving haha.. but I just read up your not supposed to even do that!! I hope my baby is OK xx

my doc said I could continue having sex with mine. It has cleared btw.


----------



## Zarasue88

Hi, I'm currently 10 weeks pregnant and have a sch, not a massive one but have had 2 bright red bleeds and also 1 massive red bleed that landed me a stay in hospital. I have had brown bleeding for the past 2 weeks. This pregnancy started off as twins but at 8 weeks we lost one and now in its place I have an sch. I'm on modified bed rest and pelvic rest, which sucks! (I'm really struggling with the pelvic rest!!) I've been on pelvic rest from 5 weeks as I had bleeding with problems with the twin. I had a big sch with my last pregnancy my baby girl who is now 16 months old, (so that does help me to remain positive about this baby) it resolved at about 18 weeks pregg, just hope this one clears up very soon, as very fed up at the moment. Luckily I have a very supportive husband, but it's hard for him to know how I really feel, hope you ladies can give me some supportive words, it's rubbish we are all going through this!!!


----------



## PocoHR

Hi Zarasue, I have an SCH too, its AWFUL! I've had two bright red bleeds now, and its just so stressful. I also started with a twin pregnancy and lost one baby. I just want the spotting to end and the hematoma to absorb or heal, so I can enjoy my pregnancy.


----------



## Babydreams15

Hello everyone! I am soooo thankful to have found this thread! After a week of obsessively reading every single page, I finally am ready to introduce myself (yes... I read all 373 pgs!!!!). My first son passed away due to SIDS 9 years ago, and I have a 7 year old son. I'm 35 years old. We started TTC 1 year ago... within the last year I had a misscarriage at 5+5 followed by a chemical pregnancy. I did 3 months of clomid unsuccessfully, and was taking a couple of months off when we finallly got pregnant!!! 

I started spotting at 5+5 and totally freaked out (it was dark red.. almost like wine color)... my doctor saw me that same day found no reason for the spotting, she took some swabs, put me on bedrest and sent me home... we scheduled the next US for 2 weeks later. She later called to tell me that I had a yeast infection which could cause spotting, so I had to take ovules for the infection for 5 days. Those 5 days were horrible... I woke up every morning with spotting in every single shade of red/brown. On the 4th day I freaked because of the amount and the clots... I was sure I was miscarrying. I called my doctor and she asked me to keep on bedrest and wait and see. The spotting stopped that same afternoon and I was spot-free for 10 days. Then, at 7+6, I had redish-brown bleeding in the early afternoon. I had been on modified bedrest since my first ultrasound, but on that particular day I had been running errands all morning. I called my doctor who immediately scheduled an US for that same day. I went in and the baby was doing just fine... with strong heartbeat... measuring perfectly. She also found a small SCH. 1.25 cm * .65 cm. She said it was small and that it should hopefully reabsorb by 20 weeks... but she wanted me to keep my bedrest to try to avoid it getting bigger. I had been taking progesterone orally since I found out I was pregnant, so she now asked me to take the progesterone vaginally from now on so that more of the progesterone was actually absorbed. I consider myself very lucky that my doctor is very caring, and a very strong believer in bedrest, water, and US every 2 weeks (and I love that I have her personal cell phone number in case of emergencies). Over the next day my red spotting turned to brown, then to tan... and by the next night it was completely gone. Right now I've been spot-free for 7 days... and my next US is in 6 more days. I know I should be thrilled and excited that I have no more spotting, but I'm still a complete basket-case! I worry about every little thing... I worry about missed miscarriage (the progesterone makes me wonder if it's only delaying the inevitable)... I get anxious and cry if my boobs don't hurt that much one day ... I feel like I'm going crazy. 

The stories here have been sooooo helpful. I've cried with the sad ones and was thrilled with the successful ones! Although every time a sad ending happened I would go back to see how their SCH started, I couldn't help but compare to my own situation. It truly scares me to see that some were very small, just like mine, yet still had a sad ending :-(. 

I used to love being pregnant... the glow... the attention... the hopes and dreams. Now I just want to fastforward to just meeting my baby :-(.

I'm sorry to ramble on... sorry for the looooong essay :-(... I feel like I have no one else to talk to (no one that would truly understand).


----------



## mara16jade

Not sure of you remember my story since you read all the pages (wow! Haha), but I had quite the experience with mine. 

Sorry your had to join this group, but those of us who still check in from time-to-time are more than willing to answer any questions you may have. 

Take it easy, drink lots of water and no exercise (including ANYTHING sexual). :hugs:

Congratulations on your pregnancy!!


----------



## Babydreams15

mara16jade said:


> Not sure of you remember my story since you read all the pages (wow! Haha), but I had quite the experience with mine.
> 
> Sorry your had to join this group, but those of us who still check in from time-to-time are more than willing to answer any questions you may have.
> 
> Take it easy, drink lots of water and no exercise (including ANYTHING sexual). :hugs:
> 
> Congratulations on your pregnancy!!

I do remember your story Mara! You definitely gave me hope! :) 

I used to work out two hours every day... Which I stopped, of course. And right now sexy time is the last thing on my mind, lol! We haven't told my son yet, so its hard to explain why I'm lying down most of the day...but I'm definitely trying :). I just wish there was more I could do.


----------



## tvm5108

Hey y'all. So I am new here and thought I would share my story since I was told yesterday I have a SCH.

I am now 10 weeks 2 days pregnant. This is my forth pregnancy. All three of my pregnancies in the past went extremely smoothly. With my first two children I had spotting once in the first trimester after intercourse. With my third I never had any spotting. I have already spotted three times with this pregnancy. 

The day after my period was due when I wiped there was blood. It was dark, but that is how my period normally starts. I spot at first and then it gets heavier. I did not think anything of it. When I wiped once or twice more there was blood, but that was all. Two weeks later when it never escalated to a period I took a pregnancy test. Since it was positive I figured that must have been implantation bleeding. 

A week later I was in church and started to spot. It was not heavy and only lasted about an hour. I freaked out and we went to the ER. I thought I was 7 weeks pregnant at that time, but they pushed my due date back a week. I did not think anything of it since I am kind of irregular and I thought implantation bleeding normally occurs around 4 weeks pregnant anyways. The doctor got a heartbeat and they said I had free fluid in my uterus, but everything was fine.

A week later I had a follow up with an ob. I am new to the area, so it was the first time I had this OB. He was super reassuring and nice about everything. He moved my due date up three days and said everything looks good. He had to rush out the appointment due to a labor, so he told me to come back in a week. A week later he did another ultrasound and everything was progressing as should. 

At 9 weeks I was just laying on the couch with my 9 month old and all of a sudden I felt like I was peeing. It was enough to create a huge stain on my undies, but did not go through to my pants. I immediately called my doctor and he said I could come right in. He checked my cervix and did another ultrasound. Once again, he told me everything was fine. The heart beat was good, my cervix was shut, and everything seems attached correctly. He did mention again that I had free fluid in my uterus near my placenta, but the placenta was properly attached. He has the approach that he does not want to freak out his patients, which I love! He told me that at 10 weeks pregnant you have less than 1% chance of miscarriage, so if I have no more issues in the next week I should be in the clear. He also told me pelvic rest for a week and although bed rest does not make a different I should try and take things easy. I have three kids ranging from 9 months to just turned 4, so that is not really possible. When I got home that day I have one more gush, but by the afternoon I was not bleeding at all.

A week later I was stupid and volunteered for a 3d ultrasound for physicians takings a class on ultrasounds. Essentially, I volunteered to be a test subject where four doctors without any bedside manner were observing me and making comments on everything they saw. I left wanting to cry. I thought it was just going to be a fun 3d ultrasound, which I have never had before. The second they turned the regular ultrasound on they said they could immediately tell why I have had spotting. They told me I have a SCH near my placenta that is 5 cm. The measurements they gave me are 5.38x.98x2.93. They told me horror stories and then it seemed when they realized I got upset they tried to sugarcoat it. It made me way more nervous. My OB never mentioned it I think to not worry me. These doctors told me I will mostly like having more bleeding to come. 

I was devastated and came home feeling like this pregnancy is not real. I have been battling horrible morning sickness, I have been super emotional, and tired this pregnancy. Being told by four physicians how I have a substantial blood clot and what not has just set me over the edge with my emotions. Reading all these posts have really helped and make me feel I am not alone in how I feel.


----------



## mara16jade

Yikes, so sorry to hear about your 3d experience! 

I bled...a lot!! And I always had some sort of brown discharge (between my big gushes). I never had a time where I couldn't wear a panty liner until I was almost 20 weeks. Hang in there, and try and rest as much as you can. The second you feel cramping, kick your feet up, drink water and REST!


----------



## Blu10

Im so grateful to find this thread. I am now 12+4 with baby #2 and have bled at 5 and 10 weeks. The 10 week bleed was huge and I was sure we had lost our baby but a scan showed all was well. I went back last week for my 12 week scan and baby is still perfect but the sonographer found an area of bleeding. I asked if it was an SCH and she was non-commital but said they wouldnt term it that just yet. I asked about risks of late miscarriage/ preterm labour and she was still non commital and shrugged her shoulders. 
Following the big bleed exactly 2 weeks ago every day ive had brown bleeding or discharge, not a masive amount and mainly when i go to the toilet but I just dont feel 'right'. It seems heavier first thing in the morning when ive been in bed all night or if ive had a day where ive walked a bit more. 
After 2 miscarriages in terrified of losing this baby especially now weve reached the crucial 12 week stage which I didnt think we would see &#128546;. We have always wanted 2 children and I truly hope this is our rainbow baby but Im finding it hard to enjoy this pregnancy whilst having complications x


----------



## tvm5108

From what I have heard brown blood is good since it is old blood. The doctors I saw on Friday told me if I see brown blood that is good because I am passing the bleed. 

I know how it feels with wanting to enjoy the pregnancy, but I think and am hoping that every week the baby is getting bigger and stronger. Once you are holding your baby you will probably forget how hard this pregnancy was because it will be worth all the struggles.


----------



## tvm5108

Last night I went back to the ER because I started bleeding pretty heavy. I got out of the bath and within in an hour had bled through a pad. I have never bled that heavy in this pregnancy, so I thought for sure I was miscarrying. We went to the ER and the entire time I was waiting it felt like I was peeing from the blood. The doctors said my cervix is shut, the heart beat was good, and the fetus measured right on track at 10 weeks 6 days. The placenta was up high and the SCH was down by my cervix. On Friday my SCH measured at 5.38x.98x2.93. Yesterday I was told it measured at roughly 3x3x3. (Some of the measurements were 2. something, but close to 3). They told me that is smaller, but it does not seem smaller? Does that sound smaller?

The bleeding has now stopped, but I am just so nervous. Between horrible morning sickness and the constant trips to the doctor over bleeding I am just tired out.


----------



## Babydreams15

I'm so sorry tvm5108 - I can imagine how scared and frustrated you must be. I did read a LOT of the girls on here had major bleed outs (sometimes several of them)... so please stay hopeful . It does sound like it is a little smaller... I think. Also - I think the closest the SCH is to your cervix, the more likely you are to bleed... and that's not a bad thing, since at least it can come out instead of staying in there. 

I got a call from my doctor today, and she moved my US to this thursday... so now I'm super anxious... I hope that everything is ok. I'm really worried that mine has actually gotten bigger... since I haven't really been bleeding (just spotting a couple of days), it only makes sense to think that it's in there getting bigger and bigger :cry:


----------



## tvm5108

I would not worry too much about it getting bigger. I was also told it will get bigger before it gets smaller. It may not be increasing in size and your body may absorb it. I know how you feel about nerves. I go back to my doctor Friday. Wishing you well thoughts


----------



## blessedmomma

hi ladies. I was just told yesterday that I have an sch. this is the 2nd pregnancy I have had one in. this is my 8th baby. with my 5th baby, I was diagnosed with sch and it caused all kinds of problems. I was really naive and when my ob said it would likely clear up on its own and not cause any problems I believed that. I did a little research when I got home and found exactly what she said. so I was not concerned at all even though I was bleeding.

the sch stayed for all of first tri and part of second tri. then they said it cleared up. my bleeding had stopped by then so I felt everything would be ok. my ob always did 32 week sonograms so when she did that they found that the amniotic fluid was really low. they again started weekly sonograms and at 37 weeks when it went down to 2, they induced. during labor they broke my water and it was all blood. then when my son was born he was blue and gasping for air. they realized the placenta had pulled away and said it was likely from the sch that was supposed to be gone. he is fine today, but he does have a speech problem likely caused from the placenta abruption.

now that I'm having bleeding and cramps and diagnosed with another it's much more stressful for me. my experience was so horrible I just don't want to go though that again. I've been put on total pelvic rest for the time being but every time I think of it I get stressed :(


----------



## tvm5108

Hello, all. For months we have planned to fly from the West Coast (of USA) to the East Coast to visit family next week. We planned this trip well before we surprisingly found out I was pregnant. When we found out I was pregnant it did not change anything for our travel plans. Now that I just found out I have a SCH I really do not want to travel from California to Vermont, fly four days later to Maryland, and then four days later fly back to California. When we are there it is not like I will be able to take things easy as there are a million plans. On top of that, I have beyond horrible morning sickness. I threw up five times yesterday. The mommy in me is telling me it is best to not travel while I am still have an active SCH. My last bleed was Sunday night and it was my biggest yet. I see my doctor Friday, but I just want to cancel the trip. My parents understand and we can refund the plane tickets. I am just worried my husband's family will not understand and say I am being a maternity monster. I feel like the safety of our unborn child takes precedents over what my husband's family thinks though. Does it seem okay or normal for me not to want to travel across the country with three kids having a SCH?


----------



## Babydreams15

Blessedmomma - I'm so sorry that you're going through this again. :( are the doctors going to keep a close eye on it, considering your previous experience?


----------



## Babydreams15

Tvm5108 - I would definitely feel just like you. I would be so scared to travel with an active bleed. Personally I wouldn't care what my in-laws thought.... Baby comes first, always. Then again, that's just me (Im definitely outspoken and feisty, lol). Do your in-laws know the situation? If so, then i think they would understand.
My doctor basically ordered me to be in full and absolute bedrest during an active bleed and to continue it for 48 hours minimum after it stopped. And even then, modified bedrest for 2 weeks after that!


----------



## blessedmomma

Babydreams I haven't gotten to see my ob yet. My first appt was scheduled for tomorrow and got cancelled since she had a family emergency. They had me come in today for a sonogram and baby was fine but the nurse didn't know how to check for the sch. I'm still having cramps so I'm sure it's still there. I'll see my ob next Thursday now so I'm guessing I'll hear more then. For now I'm still on total pelvic rest.


----------



## hmommy219

tvm5108 said:


> Hello, all. For months we have planned to fly from the West Coast (of USA) to the East Coast to visit family next week. We planned this trip well before we surprisingly found out I was pregnant. When we found out I was pregnant it did not change anything for our travel plans. Now that I just found out I have a SCH I really do not want to travel from California to Vermont, fly four days later to Maryland, and then four days later fly back to California. When we are there it is not like I will be able to take things easy as there are a million plans. On top of that, I have beyond horrible morning sickness. I threw up five times yesterday. The mommy in me is telling me it is best to not travel while I am still have an active SCH. My last bleed was Sunday night and it was my biggest yet. I see my doctor Friday, but I just want to cancel the trip. My parents understand and we can refund the plane tickets. I am just worried my husband's family will not understand and say I am being a maternity monster. I feel like the safety of our unborn child takes precedents over what my husband's family thinks though. Does it seem okay or normal for me not to want to travel across the country with three kids having a SCH?

If you are actively bleeding, you really should be resting with your feet up. Surely your family will understand if you tell them that you've been diagnosed with a SCH. Listen to your instincts mama!!


----------



## mara16jade

Agreed. Rest up and relax!


----------



## Babydreams15

So I just got back from my appt. Baby is doing fine... Measuring 9w5d... Right on track. It was so awesome to see him/her kicking and squirming! 
Unfortunately the SCH is still there. 2 weeks ago it measured 1.25 x.64 cm. Now it measures 1.94 x .45. Doctor says its basically about the same, just more squished. She said it's lateral to the placenta. I'm not sure if that's a good thing or a bad thing. But she didn't seem worried... Although she did mention me being a high risk pregnancy (maybe because of the combination of my age and the SCH. She wants me to remain on modified bedrest... 
I'm thrilled the baby is doing great... But I'm super disappointed that this darn thing isn't resolved yet :(. I'm anxious to start enjoying my pregnancy and I feel like I just can't :(


----------



## tvm5108

Thanks all for the advice on traveling. The doctor's office asked to switch my appointment from tomorrow to today. At the appointment the doctor told me not to fly with active bleeding. He said flying across the country could cause a miscarriage. I was so glad he told me not to fly, so my husband's family knows it is not me being a crazy maternity monster. My blood clot is the same size, but it is far away from my placenta. He said my placenta is fully attached, so it did not detach it in any places. I was relieved to hear that. He says as the pregnancy progresses the baby and placenta get much bigger proportionally to the blood clot, which decreases the risk. My blood clot was starting to look gray. From reading all these posts from others (which are soooo helpful right now) it looked like my blood clot is starting to look more gray instead of black. The doctor did not say anything, but from reading on here others said that is a good sign that the blood clot is healing. My doctor really did not give the blood clot too much time and basically said at this point whatever happens happens. He said the main concern is my health, so going to the ER cannot do anything for the baby. It can only ensure I am healthy and not losing too much blood. I wish the baby was considered more of a person before 24 weeks because to me it is my baby. I guess OBs have to desensitize themselves to this stuff though since they do see loss. At the time, I will continue to pray and hope I do not have more massive bleeds. 

On another note, the doctor told me I have to take nausea medicine or go to the hospital. I have thrown up at least 2x a day for the past two weeks. I have now lost 10 lbs this pregnancy, so they told me I am underweight and dehydrated. With all the controversy over zopphran I did not want to take nausea meds. They told me these are safe and honestly I am so weak from not being able to keep anything down. I will not complain about that though since my main concern is the baby's health and not mine.

Thanks again all. I hope everybody else is doing okay right now.


----------



## blessedmomma

Tvm- I'm glad your dr intervened. At least you can honestly say it was Drs orders to not go. I'm glad your taking something for nausea. I get hyperemesis with my pregnancies. With the first 3 I refused any meds. I lost weight with them and with my 3rd I almost lost him. I was dehydrated and they forced me on reglan. I reluctantly took it since I needed to be able to keep something down. Because I waited so long to start it he had iugr the whole pregnancy. He almost caught up toward the end, but still was a few weeks behind on weight. I was throwing up with him 10+ times a day, it was horrible. When I got pregnant the next time I immediately went on reglan when the hg started again but it didn't help. They gave me zofran and I was sick the whole pregnancy and even after having him for a while. I'm currently pregnant with my 8th baby and I used zofran with the last 5 babies. And I mean a lot of zofran. It's the only thing that helps. I have never had a baby with problems. I honesty think all the hoopla with zofran is wrong. Sometimes when someone's baby has a problem they want to blame someone. There was a similar thing going on with a ms med in the past and they now prescribe it again safely. Anyways that's my opinion on it. I will take it every time in my pregnancies after almost losing my son and then him having iugr due to not getting the nutrients he desperately needed. I feel horrible for being so against any meds at the time, but I thought I was doing what was right.


----------



## tvm5108

blessedmomma said:


> Tvm- I'm glad your dr intervened. At least you can honestly say it was Drs orders to not go. I'm glad your taking something for nausea. I get hyperemesis with my pregnancies. With the first 3 I refused any meds. I lost weight with them and with my 3rd I almost lost him. I was dehydrated and they forced me on reglan. I reluctantly took it since I needed to be able to keep something down. Because I waited so long to start it he had iugr the whole pregnancy. He almost caught up toward the end, but still was a few weeks behind on weight. I was throwing up with him 10+ times a day, it was horrible. When I got pregnant the next time I immediately went on reglan when the hg started again but it didn't help. They gave me zofran and I was sick the whole pregnancy and even after having him for a while. I'm currently pregnant with my 8th baby and I used zofran with the last 5 babies. And I mean a lot of zofran. It's the only thing that helps. I have never had a baby with problems. I honesty think all the hoopla with zofran is wrong. Sometimes when someone's baby has a problem they want to blame someone. There was a similar thing going on with a ms med in the past and they now prescribe it again safely. Anyways that's my opinion on it. I will take it every time in my pregnancies after almost losing my son and then him having iugr due to not getting the nutrients he desperately needed. I feel horrible for being so against any meds at the time, but I thought I was doing what was right.

Thanks blessedmom. I also took zophran with my first three pregnancies without issues. Your morning sickness sounds horrible. Everything at the doctors yesterday seemed okay, but I am having another big bleed now. It is dark red. I get so upset every time.every time I just pray it is the last bleed.


----------



## blessedmomma

I know what you mean. I had some spotting today and cramps. I just want it to be done with already :(


----------



## tvm5108

blessedmomma said:


> I know what you mean. I had some spotting today and cramps. I just want it to be done with already :(

I feel the same. Every time my bleeding or spotting ends I just hope it is the last time, so when it happens again I am so upset. I do not want to leave the house for fear I will start bleeding. I always keep pads or panty liners in. I do not want to talk to my pregnant friends since they either tell me I am going to miscarry or do not understand and will complain about silly pregnancy things like being tired.

It seems like most people have this problem heal up and are able to enjoy the second half of their pregnancies. I am trying to remain optimistic that everyday the fetus is getting bigger and stronger, which gives the fetus more of a surviving chance and hopefully in time this will pass.


----------



## Tink1o5

Hey ladies, I just wanted to shed some hope. 

I was diagnosed with a DCH at just 4 weeks pregnant.I was then told I might have an ectopic pregnancy. Then at 8 weekso we finally confirmed a intrauterine pregnancy and a heartbeat. (Still had a SCH at this point)I had a major bleed at just 12 weeks. I mean I was gushing blood, it was just pouring out of me. I was rushed to the hospital. After a few hours I was sent home. I had an OB appointment the following day to check how things were. It wasn't good news... I was told I may have to ABORT my baby!!! I was in shock. They said with the bleeding I was having that it was possible I could die. Anyways me and my husband decided to wait and see if things would start looking better. I continued to bleed bright red, pink, brown etc colors for weeks. It wasn't until I was a little over 19 weeks that my bleeding and spotting stopped. I I had my first anatomy scan at 18 +5 and was told I still had a Sch. I then had my anatomy rescan (she wasn't cooperative the first time) at 22 + 5 and the told me they didn't see a Sch anymore, maybe they saw fragments of what used to be the SCH. 

All in all I am now 24 + 2 and finally being able to start enjoying my pregnancy. After the Rollercoaster first half I still tread lightly and anxiously but there is hope!!! Stay strong and remember "In time, this too shall pass" &#9825;&#9825; :hugs:


----------



## tvm5108

Tink1o5 said:


> Hey ladies, I just wanted to shed some hope.
> 
> I was diagnosed with a DCH at just 4 weeks pregnant.I was then told I might have an ectopic pregnancy. Then at 8 weekso we finally confirmed a intrauterine pregnancy and a heartbeat. (Still had a SCH at this point)I had a major bleed at just 12 weeks. I mean I was gushing blood, it was just pouring out of me. I was rushed to the hospital. After a few hours I was sent home. I had an OB appointment the following day to check how things were. It wasn't good news... I was told I may have to ABORT my baby!!! I was in shock. They said with the bleeding I was having that it was possible I could die. Anyways me and my husband decided to wait and see if things would start looking better. I continued to bleed bright red, pink, brown etc colors for weeks. It wasn't until I was a little over 19 weeks that my bleeding and spotting stopped. I I had my first anatomy scan at 18 +5 and was told I still had a Sch. I then had my anatomy rescan (she wasn't cooperative the first time) at 22 + 5 and the told me they didn't see a Sch anymore, maybe they saw fragments of what used to be the SCH.
> 
> All in all I am now 24 + 2 and finally being able to start enjoying my pregnancy. After the Rollercoaster first half I still tread lightly and anxiously but there is hope!!! Stay strong and remember "In time, this too shall pass" &#9825;&#9825; :hugs:

Thank you for sharing your story. It gives me hope to hear success stories. I am only 12 weeks now, so all I can do now it wait. Hearing success stories makes the waiting a lot more bearable.

Congratulations on making it to 24 weeks. I am glad you are now able to enjoy being pregnant :)


----------



## Tink1o5

I'm glad I was able to help somewhat. :)


----------



## tvm5108

I am at the point where I just feel hopeless. No matter what I do I bleed. The bleeding has gotten way worse since the start of my pregnancy. When I first had a big bleed at 6 weeks, 9 weeks, and then 10 weeks the bleeding always stopped within a few hours. Since then I have had bleeding much more frequently and it is starting to last longer. Last Friday I had a big bleed. I figured it was due to my doctor using the inner vaginal ultrasound, so I did not think too much of it. I have not left my house all week. Since we were suppose to be away on a family vacation now my husband has been home this week. On Thursday I decided my bleeding was done on Saturday and it would be okay to get out of the house for the first time. After walking around a store for maybe 30 minutes I started to bleed when I got home. I once again went to the doctor. He said everything looks okay for the fetus. The blood clot is roughly the same size and is still away from the placenta. My bleeding slowed way down and was basically gone yesterday. It has started back up again. When my husband goes back to work I have to lift my 10 month old baby and be able to do everything for the 2 and 4 year old. I feel like there is nothing I can do to stop the bleeding and if it does not stop, then the SCH cannot heal. I am going to be 13 weeks very soon and I am so afraid of losing the baby, but I cannot do anything to get this bleeding to stop.


----------



## mara16jade

I know it's so scary. I bled A LOT and maybe had a day here and there that I didn't have some type of blood coming out (on my ok days, I'd still leak brown/red blood). I finally stopped bleeding some time in my 2nd tri and never had another bleed. Keep your head up, baby is a good size now and should be strong enough to beat the sch. :hugs:


----------



## blessedmomma

So sorry you're going through this tvm. I prayed for quick healing. 

I thought it was the other way around, when the sch finally heals then the bleeding will stop. 

I haven't had any bleeding for about a week now so I'm hoping its done. I have my nt sonogram scheduled so I plan to ask them if it's cleared up. With my other pregnancy that had an sch it lasted over half the pregnancy and then the placenta abrupted for weeks and completely in labor. I'm hoping this time it has resolved itself early


----------



## tvm5108

Thanks for sharing your experiences. It really gives me hope when I feel like I cannot possible get better and get rid of this sch. Did your sch change in size until it was gone? Did it ever get bigger or start to shrink? I feel like I would feel better if mine were to start shrinking, but as of now mine is changing shape, but staying the same in terms of volume.

Blessedmomma I am praying things will go okay for you. Your sch was so small I am sure it will heal quickly. I hope you are on your road to recovery.


----------



## mara16jade

Mine wasnt visible after 10 weeks, but then a specialist looked around 14 and it was still there...so I'm assuming it never went away until after 17 weeks. I was looked at at 17 weeks and it was just barely visible, and then at 20 it couldn't be found and by then I stopped bleeding and spotting


----------



## pinkpassion

Hi y'all , I'm joining y'all here now.. went to er yesterday for bleeding and baby is well , measuring exactly as it should with hb of 155bpm.. but they said I have a subchorionic hematoma /hemorrhage. .... so here i am, no more bleeding or spotting or anything !!! They said it was small but I have yet to read the report , which i have on my ultrasound disc with all the pics but I haven't seen it yet, so I'll do that in a bit to get the exact measurements !!!


----------



## tvm5108

Sorry you were just diagnosed with a SCH pinkpassion. I think it is good that it is small. You are also not having a lot of bleeding, which sounds promising. I know it is horrible to wait around for it to heal, but knowing it is small I hope it reassuring.


----------



## pinkpassion

I just looked at the report and they said "small subchorionic hematoma, <0.3cm diameter, <.007cm volume, likely coincidental finding" &#65532;... now I don't know lol what does all this mean?????


----------



## pinkpassion

From everything I've read it's very likely not going to cause any issues especially with how small it is... it's just nerve wrecking when you just don't know, and when you have had losses!!!!


----------



## tvm5108

That is so small I really would not worry. I am sure it will heal itself. My SCH has mostly measured 6 ml in volume and the doctors have told me it will most likely heal. I know how it feels since I feel like negative nancy and feel hopeless with my bleeding, but yours is so tiny it will be really easy to be reabsorbed.


----------



## pinkpassion

Thank you tvm, I would like to stay on this thread to send support to all you lovely ladies going through it.. I did read that only 1-3% of sch causes complications... so that was really reassuring!!! I know I have read so many posts on here of sch and they always turn out fine!! :) What would we do without this site to support us?!


----------



## blessedmomma

oh wow welcome pink!!! I have one too and they never told me how big it was. I just know I'm having bad cramps and spotting off and on. I have a sonogram next tuesday so I plan on asking if it's gone or not. no bleeding for about a week now. 

with my son I had one that wasn't crazy big, but I ended up having a ton of complications with him. spotted/bled for weeks and they 'thought' it had finally cleared up sometime in 2nd tri. but it hadn't and my amniotic fluid went way low, low enough they finally had to induce. he almost died in birth since the sch had been causing his placenta to pull away for weeks and finally pulled away during labor. he was born blue and gasping, was very scary! 

I'm praying that this one absorbs and clears up with no complications this time. but it definitely has me on edge. I think mostly due to the experience with him, plus the fact that I have horrible cramps on the side my sch is on. I had more bleeding with him than I do now, but I don't remember having cramps along with it. 

I would definitely stick around for the support! even when they are small it's good to support each other! :hugs:


----------



## tvm5108

It is a lot easier with group for support. I feel like there is still so much that is unknown about this condition it helps to talk to those who have been through it. I freak out every time I have a bleed. It is also hard to talk to others who do not understand what you are going through or what causes it. I have been told by a few people that "I probably have a blood clot from having too many children already". Things like that are just frustrating. 
I am sending well wishes to all you other females dealing with this. 

I was also wondering if you all have had external or internal ultrasounds when you go to the doctor. My doctor is awesome that he said he see me every week until this heals. When I go for my visits though he always does inner vaginal ultrasounds to check if my cervix is still just as closed, but I feel like that wand causes more bleeding and a lot of discomfort. Is that horrible to ask that my cervix is not checked at my appointments?


----------



## blessedmomma

oh wow tvm! what ignorance!!! and how rude that it was even said to you. so much for people having manners and not trying to stress a pregnant woman out :(

btw- how many children do you have? I'm currently pregnant with #8 :)


----------



## blessedmomma

I don't think it's out of the question to bring your concerns up with your dr about the transvaginal u/s


----------



## pinkpassion

My last tv ultrasound was very painful, it felt like it was crushing my cervix the whole time... very painful and the tech was so good about it, kept telling me she could stop if I wanted her to, but we kept going so she could get all she needed.. I did have some more spotting afterwards but jot bad, I think I'll havr another today or we may wait one week! I'm not sure yet!!!


----------



## tvm5108

I tried to post a few days ago, but for some reason my posts would not go through.

I came back from an appointment today. Everything with the baby seemed fine. It was measuring right on track at 13 weeks. The doctor also said that my SCH looks like it is healing. He did not measure it, but told me it looks smaller and is clotting up (as it should he says). He said I no longer need to come in for weekly appointments. My next appointment is three weeks away, but he said I can come back sooner if I have bleeding. I have had so much bleeding I feel like I will be back sooner for bleeding. I have not had any bleeding/spotting since Sunday, but when I wipe now I have brown stuff coming out. The doctor told me it is just the SCH coming out. I feel better he seems to think it is looking better, but I feel like this hardship is far from over when just a week ago I had a huge gush after walking around a store for 30 minutes. I will continue to take it easy as I have been.

Hope you all are doing well.


----------



## mara16jade

Mine just suddenly stopped bleeding and I stopped spotting one day. I have about 6 huge gushes but always spotted...not exaggerating. Between gushes I spotted every single day. And then poof! The bleeding and spotting stopped and in a scan around 13/14 weeks they said I still had the SCH, but it looked like it was healing. Then they found I had marginal placenta previa. And that too healed about a month later. I hope you stay gush free for the rest of your pregnancy! FX!!


----------



## tvm5108

mara16jade said:


> Mine just suddenly stopped bleeding and I stopped spotting one day. I have about 6 huge gushes but always spotted...not exaggerating. Between gushes I spotted every single day. And then poof! The bleeding and spotting stopped and in a scan around 13/14 weeks they said I still had the SCH, but it looked like it was healing. Then they found I had marginal placenta previa. And that too healed about a month later. I hope you stay gush free for the rest of your pregnancy! FX!!

That gives me hope :) It seems too good to be true to me that last week my SCH was like 5.9 cm by 1.9 cm and gushing, but a week later it is starting to heal. Your story gives me hope that maybe I am on my road to recovery. How long did you continue to take things easy for?


----------



## blessedmomma

I'm so glad it's starting to get better! Hopefully it will continue to heal fast and no more bleeding. I would think the brown would be old blood just making its way out. 

Thank you for your story Mara! 

Hope they continue to keep a good eye on you pink!


----------



## Babydreams15

I'm so glad that your us went well TVM... Thats awesome! Gushes are scary... But at least your doctor is confident that it's healing.

I had my 12 week ultrasound today... Baby is doing great, strong heart beat, and very active. 

The best news is that my SCH seems to be gone! Yay!!! I haven't had any bleeding or spotting for 4 weeks now, but at my last appt 2 weeks ago it was still there. 

Next week I have to do the Nuchal translucency ultrasound... So we'll see it that darn SCH makes an appearance there. I want to be optimistic, but I've read many stories on here were the SCH reappears. And my doctor's machine is quite basic, I'm sure the machine used for the nuchal ultrasound is much more sophisticated, so I'm nervous about what it will catch. I'll be devastated if it turns out that it's still there. 

Right now I'm cautiously optimistic :). 

My doctor told me I could go back to my regular activities... Including working out. But I'm still scared..I don't know when it would be OK to resume all activities. Any thoughts on that?


----------



## blessedmomma

Babydreams I'm glad they think it's gone! Hopefully it will still be gone next week. I have an appt on Tuesday for nuchal translucency and I'm really hoping mine is gone. 

I wish I could help on the resuming normal activities. My ob said to wait at least 2 weeks after the last bleed before doing anything, but I feel like if I waited the 2 weeks then did something I would feel horrible if I started bleeding/spotting again


----------



## mara16jade

I took it easy after 17 weeks when they said it was gone. But then they found I had marginal placenta previa and had to take it easy until that moved out of the way of the cervix. Only took a few weeks.

Drink lots of water ladies. I went into preterm labor at 28 weeks from severe dehydration. Never knew I was dehydrated since I was drinking 8 glasses a day. Apparently you need more when pregnant. They got the contractions stopped, but being in L&D and hearing them talk about giving steroids for his lungs...scariest thing ever! Water, water, water!!


----------



## tvm5108

Daydreams that is great. Even if they were to find something next week it must be really small. That will be exciting to go into the second trimester without as much fear. Keep us updated for your us next week


----------



## lesh07

Hi ladies. Well after finding out that I had a SCH at an emergency scan on Monday, Yesterday I had quite a scary large bleed. It started off as brown and went to red and pink. By last night it had calmed (although I am expecting more) and babys heartbeat was a good 150 range this morning which is normal for my bubs. Xx


----------



## blessedmomma

Welcome Lesh! I'm glad you made your way over here. It's nice to have support and hear encouraging stories. :hugs:


----------



## Babydreams15

Welcome Lesh... it's definitely a sanity-saver to be able to count on each other for support here .

Mara - OMG! how scary!!!!! I usually drink about 2-3 liters of water per day, but every once in a while I slack off... I definitely will be keeping a much closer eye on that from now on! 

I decided to not resume my normal workout routine just yet... I agree with blessedmomma - I would feel horrible if I did something to make the SCH return again! 

So... I had my NT scan yesterday.... and I'm thrilled to report that everything looked great! The SCH is still gone! . Everything else looked great for the baby. My risk for any kind of trisomy is very low (I think something like 1:4900 for trisomy 21, and the other two it's even lower . I was sooooo nervous going in... I was so scared because of my age (35). My OB sent me to a fetal specialist so that I could have an actual doctor do my scan (not a tech), and he seemed very happy with the baby - said everything was perfect. :happydance: He even did an early gender reveal - which I kind of disregarded because I've read that at this point (13weeks) it's just too early. He said it was 90% certain... but I'm going to wait to get excited at my 16w scan instead  

I feel cautiously optimistic... and I am hoping I can start enjoying my pregnancy now (although knowing me, I'll find a reason to start freaking out again soon). Hopefully the SCH will at least stay away .


----------



## pinkpassion

I found out Monday our baby's heart has stopped sometime over the weekend.. my 2nd mmc.. they induced me Monday night and Tuesday I passed the baby, they are doing fetal genetic screening and I'll be going through tons of tests to figure out why I keep having miscarriages 4 total 2 mmc... I'm devastated and heartbroken ... I just can't believe this !!!


----------



## Babydreams15

I am sooooo sorry pinkpassion! :nope::cry: 
I have no words... I'm in tears for you right now, but please know I have you and your beautiful angel in my prayers. :-(


----------



## blessedmomma

oh my goodness pink! I can't even imagine what you're going through right now :cry:

prayed for you and your family :(


----------



## tvm5108

I am so sorry pinkpassion. I will keep you in my prayers


----------



## tvm5108

Last Thursday I had a doctor appointment and the doctor told me I looked like I was healing. My last bleed was 16 days ago and I stopped spotting completely about 14 days ago. I have been taking things super easy. About three days in the past 14 days I would see brown string like discharge when I wipe. Nothing is in the toilet or on a pad though. Tonight I started having a brown flow. It just started so it is not heavy yet. Normally when I have a bleed it starts out as a big gush and is normally dark red and then turns to a little bit lighter red. I tried to call my doctor, but he is not on call tonight. I would have to call another doctor who is on call for him, but he does not know my history. My bleeds have never started brown, but I am super nervous. I was just starting to feel better about the situation now that I am 14 weeks and have been two weeks without a bleed. What do you all think about brown that is heavier than just when I wipe?


----------



## blessedmomma

Brown is old blood so it may be the last of what was left in there just making its way out. I would continue to take it easy and call your doc when you can to let him know, but not get too worked up. Hopefully your body is just getting rid of what was left :hugs:


----------



## tvm5108

Thanks! It was like one initial bit of brown and within 20 minutes even the light spotting had stopped. It would not have even been enough to soak a panty liner, so I never bothered to call my doctor since the next day was Sunday. If it had happened during the week or continued longer than it did I think I would have called. I am okay with brown as long as it is not coming out in a constant flow. I have an appointment next Thursday, so I am hoping nothing happens before then. My biggest fear was that it would turn to red. I am not sure why, but my bleeds have always started as dark red, but somehow end up getting mixed with lighter red colors. I did not see red, so I will try not to freak out. I still am constantly checking to see if I am bleeding or what not, but I doubt I will stop doing that until I am told my SCH is fully gone. I cannot even imagine a normal second half to the pregnancy. It seems like too much of a perfect dream. 

I hope you all are doing well and have been bleed free.


----------



## blessedmomma

I hope it doesn't come back for you hun! I would probably still let your doc know at your appt. 

I was told my sch is gone, but then had some light spotting so I'm not sure what that was. I'm reluctant to tell my dr since she called me a worrier for telling her I was bleeding in the first place. not feeling very comfortable with her right now.


----------



## tvm5108

That is exciting it is gone, but frustrating your doctor would act that way. Most pregnant women would be concerned. I would definitely bring it up. My doctor tells me to call about any concerns. He has said he would rather me come in with a concern than bring it up weeks later when he cannot do anything. Can you switch OBs to a doctor you feel comfortable with? Since we are military this is the first time I have been able to chose my doctor and it is definitely great to be able to find a doctor I like. When is your next appointment?


----------



## fluterby429

Hi ladies. Just popping in to encourage you. 
Melissa I'd get a new doctor. I had to switch midway through my pregnancy because my concerns weren't being taken seriously. It's the best decision I could've made. 

Having an SCH stinks! I was terrified. Google freaked me out on the way home from the ER. Since having it, I've come to find that it's more common than you'd think. Especially among IVF patients for some reason. 

Anyway, I'd like to show off my little SCH baby. These are some pics of his 3 month photos
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 58.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## blessedmomma

Fluterby he is adorable! 

Thanks ladies, I have began looking for a new dr so we'll see if I can find a good one. I have concerns that I'll pick another and they won't be any better. Or that my ob I have now will be the on call doc at the hospital when i deliver and I will have to face her after switching. I need to just pray about it I guess. My dh just said to go to my next appt and see how she acts and switch if I'm not comfortable. Idk what to do yet


----------



## blessedmomma

I could switch hospitals and have a different ob as well, but I delivered at the other hospital with one of mine and it was not good. I definitely prefer the hospital I plan to use. I would hate to run into her again if I switched


----------



## mara16jade

Not to be discouraging....but most doctors aren't very knowledgeable about SCHs. And most just shrug it off with a "you'll just have to wait and see attitude". I switched from my first doctor for a few reasons, but the next one who happen to be the chief of obstetrics was knowledgeable, but never really showed my concern. I suppose that's ok, but no one ever directed me on what I should or shouldn't do besides no sex. This board (specifically this thread) helped me through it all. :hugs:


----------



## Babydreams15

I agree that most doctors aren't truly knowledgeable on SCHs. I've talked to 3 doctors. My cousin is a doctor and she basically gave me the typical 50/50 chance and theres nothing you can do speech, which we all know is so discouraging. My actual obgyn is a fertility specialists, and she was a lot more knowledgeable in the sense that she had me on bedrest and was very supportive of my fears. But, she also acted like it was no big deal. She did, however keep a close eye on it every 2 weeks until it cleared up. She gave me her personal cell number just in case I bleed again and I can email her my questions and she always replies within hours. I feel incredibly comfortable with her... And that's just priceless. 

I also saw a fetal specialists at my last ultrasound and he told me that they're incredibly common and usually nothing to worry about. He said he sees them all the time and just said they were pesky and annoying, but in most cases harmless. 

I think that it is very important to have a doctor that you trust and that you feel understands your fears. In my last pregnancy (which ended in MC)... My doctor was very dismissive and cold... It always felt like he was talking down to me a little. He made me feel a little guilty for being a worrier ... And that's not OK. I knew this time I wanted a doctor that would listen to my fears, no matter how annoying I got.


----------



## lanet

My dr was wonderful and anytime I bled she wanted me to be seen, listen to heartbeats and have a scan. I was told mine was gone and then had a heavy bleed weeks later. Turned out to be a low lying placenta that time. Now I have 2 healthy 5 month olds


----------



## tvm5108

It is interesting how every doctor seems to have different statistics and beliefs on SCHs. My OB is an older man, so he said he has seen a lot of SCHs. He told me it generally does not cause miscarriages if it does not cause a miscarriage right when it develops. When I visited him at 12 weeks because I was bleeding horribly and had been having at least one big a bleed since week 9 he still said I had 80-90% chance everything would be okay. I think my doctor may like to be on the nicer side since stress is not good for pregnancy, but I still find it helpful for a doctor not to be all gloom and terror. I am a nervous wreck enough over my SCH as it is. I do not need a doctor to tell me there is no hope.


----------



## blessedmomma

Well I'm pretty sure I'm switching ob's. I just don't feel comfortable going back. I would think if I'm bleeding I should be able to go to my dr and not get called a worrier. Her exact phrase was that even after so many babies I must just be a worrier. Well I could understand that if I was worried for no reason. But I do think bleeding in pregnancy should be told to the dr. I do have 7 children and I also had 2 miscarriages. But this baby is just as special and important as all my others and I will always be an advocate for them. So I'm looking into other ob's in the area and have found a couple places I want to call. What good is insurance and freedom to choose a dr if I don't make sure I'm comfortable with one?


----------



## Babydreams15

Exactly! Good for yoy blessedmomma!!! You have every right and reason to worry!!!! And no doctor should make you feel silly for caring and worrying!

I hope you find a wonderful doctor that you're comfortable with soon :)


----------



## tvm5108

I am glad you stood up to finding a doctor you feel comfortable with. 

I go back tomorrow to see my doctor. I cannot believe I have actually made it three weeks between appointments. Due to weekly bleeds I had consistently seen my doctor weekly from week 7-13. At my last visit at 13 weeks he said my SCH looked like it was starting to heal and I did not need to come back for another three weeks unless I had another bleed. I never thought I would go four weeks without a bleed. I literally run to the bathroom at least 30 times a day to check if I am bleeding. I am really glad it had been four weeks since my last bleed, but I am still super nervous my blood clot will not be shrinking. At 12 weeks (a visit I had due to a big bleed) my SCH was starting to flatten out, but was getting longer. At 12 weeks it was 5.92x1.98cm. At 10 weeks it was 5.38x.98x2.93 cm. At my 13 week visit he did not measure it, but said it looked like it was getting smaller. I am really nervous that there will not be progress with my blood clot. Also, it may be that I am so paranoid in general about this pregnancy, but I do not think I have felt movement yet. This is my fourth pregnancy and by 16 weeks I had felt movement with #2 and #3. It could be my nerves and I attribute movement to normal digestion, but it does not help when my pregnant friends who are 12 weeks along tell me how they feel so much movement. I have debated getting a doppler, but my babies have been so active or will huddle up into tight balls when I am pregnant. With all my pregnancies I have had to have ultrasounds at one point or another because my kids would not cooperate for the doppler. In all the cases they had very strong heartbeats, but do not want to get their heart rate taken with a doppler. If I were not able to get a heartbeat I feel like I would freak out and call my doctor immediately. I would not want that to happen daily. I will let you all know how my appointment goes tomorrow.

I hope you all are doing well.


----------



## tvm5108

I just got back from the doctor and the baby is fine, but my blood clot is roughly the same size. I was really disappointed since I figured after four weeks of not seeing any blood it would be shrinking. It was 5.92x1.9cm at 12 weeks. It is now 5.92x1.6cm at 16 weeks. He told me not to worry that as the pregnancy progresses it becomes less of a threat and will get squished out. I cannot help but still be nervous and worry about more bleeds. 

The baby is measuring perfectly on track though and is definitely a BOY! :happydance: We have one boy and two girls now, so that is awesome to have two boys and girls. I guess I will try and focus on the positive and exciting stuff instead of the negative, but I feel like all I can focus on is the blood clot.


----------



## blessedmomma

Congrats on your boy tvm!!! I hope the sch does go ahead and shrink. It's disappointing that after not bleeding so long it hasn't shrunk. Is it by or under the placenta? That is my main concern since my sons was and it caused his placenta to pull away. But I know that's not the only concern. I hope it does go ahead and shrink!!


----------



## tvm5108

Thanks blessedmomma. My doctor said it has not impacted my placenta. My placenta is all to the right of it. The SCH at this point literally looks like a thin layer beneath the fetus. I just want it gone! How is your SCH doing?

If anybody knows I have a few general questions:

1. Is a SCH is essentially like a cut that can always be reopened if it is present? I would think that even if it has "dried up" it is a threat until it is 100% gone since something could always cause it to tear and start the bleeding over again. Anybody know how a doctor can say it is still present, but will no longer present a threat?

2. Has anybody had an experience where they stopped bleeding for a few weeks, but there was no change in the size of their blood clot? Then, did it eventually shrink?

3. Has anybody ever have it squished out as my doctor says will eventually happen?


----------



## Babydreams15

From my own personal experience... I had stopped bleeding for 2 weeks straight... And I thought for sure my SCH was gone, but an ultrasound showed that it was still there. It was a little longer, but more flattened out. I was also told that it was a good sign. Then 2 weeks later it was completely gone. So in my case, it was still there even though there was no more bleeding... It had just gotten squished, then it finally disappeared. 

I did read previous posts here where the SCH would get larger before it started to shrink. I also remember a couple of moms mention that theirs did get squished altogether as the baby grew.


----------



## eyemom

Hi ladies! I'm not on bnb as much anymore, but I am a "graduate" of this thread. My sch girl is almost 9 months now. I just wanted to pop in in hopes I could encourage someone.

I think I gathered that SCHs can be a big deal...but very often are not a big deal. I remember being so frustrated because I didn't know if people didn't make a deal of it because it truly wasn't such a big deal. Orrrrr if they just didn't want me to worry since at that stage there's nothing to do about it anyway.

I had one scan when the sch was diagnosed, another scan a week later only because of a car accident, and then my next scan was the usual anatomy scan. At my second one after the accident, mine was a bit bigger, but iirc the sonographer also said it was darker, which is a sign of it liquefying (?) and therefore on its way to resolving. I know it's different, but imagine when you get a bruise. The blood is fairly localized at first. But as it heals, the bruise actually gets bigger/more spread out as it reabsorbs.

As far as how it can still be there but no longer a threat, I think it's a matter of size relative to the baby/placenta. Before long, even if the clot doesn't change much, it'll be way small compared to the baby, and I learned before that the placenta actually is more than your baby requires. As a failsafe so to speak. Meaning you can lose however much of the placenta and baby still has enough. I can't remember the exact way it was explained to me. It made a lot more sense than I'm making. But that was the gist I got from it.

Sorry if anything is a repeat or out of left field. I didn't properly catch up on the thread.

Praying everyone stays well and the sch days will be a distant memory when you're playing with your sweet LOs!


----------



## blessedmomma

With my first sch I had with my son, I bled for first tri and most of second tri. They kept an eye on it until it cleared up. But at some point it came back, and a few weeks before he was born it caused my placenta to start pulling away and his fluid dropped. They hadn't realized it was back til they induced from the fluid going so low with him. While in labor they realized the only fluid around him was blood and I began to hemorrhage. He was born gasping for air, blue, and not doing to well. Upon delivering the placenta was when they realized it must have come back as they found my placenta had been pulling away for weeks and therefore was what caused his fluid to drop. It's amazing he made it. 

This time my ob only had me go to get a scan once. When I was still having the bleeding and told her about it is when she called me a worrier. I haven't made an appointment with my new ob yet since I wouldn't have someone to watch my other kids til this week. So I guess we will see how my new ob handles it. Haven't bled for a couple weeks now so I'm hoping it's just an afterthought and everything will be ok!


----------



## eyemom

Oh man I'm so sorry you went through that. And yeah definitely not ok for your Dr to play down your feelings, especially with your experience. I meant my post to be more generic and I certainly didn't mean to say there's nothing to worry about because as you know sometimes there is. So anyway I'm sorry if what I said came out all wrong. But very often everything turns out okay. Praying you have a much easier go of it this time around. A loving mama can't help but be concerned.


----------



## tvm5108

I am so sorry you had to go through that. That sounds like a horrible experience. I can completely understand your fear. A doctor should be able to as well! I was going to say something similar to eyemom that your doctor is probably telling you to relax because what happened to you before is so rare. Your doctor has probably never seen something like that happen. As others have said on this forum before too, there is still so much that is not understood about having a SCH. I know doctors keep up with medical journals and what should/should not be done during pregnancy, but I feel like this is not an area that is over researched. Most doctors generally believe this condition is not necessarily extremely dangerous. I would not tell you not to worry since I think that is normal. I really hope that what happened to you in your past pregnancy was a super rare case and that this pregnancy does not have as many complications despite having a SCH.


----------



## blessedmomma

Eyemom I didn't think that at all!! No need to apologize for anything! And thank you for your prayers, very much appreciated. I actually had a different ob for that pregnancy who was very thorough. I had read plenty about sch being very rarely a dangerous situation and believed with my pregnancy that it would clear up and not be a problem. I do think going through the end of the pregnancy the way it happened made this sch a bit more scary and I automatically was afraid of what could happen when they saw it on the scan. I'm not extremely worried about it, but it did shape how I see things. I guess I would feel more comfortable if my ob was at least monitoring the situation. But instead she said I was a worrier and that if it caused problems there was nothing she could do anyways. I don't expect them to be miracle workers, but I do think it gives peace of mind to see them shrink or go away, even though mine came back. 

I definitely think the one I had with my other pregnancy was much worse than this one. I bled a lot more compared to this time and for much longer. I think 13 or 14 weeks was the last time I had anything this time, and I'm 16 weeks now. I do believe a better outcome is already on its way.


----------



## Babydreams15

So yesterday was my 16 week appointment. I was a little worried because a couple of days before my appt, I accidentally slipped while walking up the stairs and I fell :-(. I didn't fall hard, but I did bump my belly on the stairs. I was freaking out thinking I had surely awakened my SCH again :-(. And since right now I still can't feel the baby move... I was beyond scared. 

Luckily, the appt went really well. Everything looks great, baby is growing perfectly well. And..... we are team pink!!! :cloud9: 

While I was at my appt I kept thinking about the topic we've been having here- about doctor's sensitivities to us moms that worry so much. I consider myself an extreme obsessive worrier... some things that I worry about are more important than others (like the SCH). I took with me a list of questions for my doctor - silly questions that only a worrier would consider ever asking a professional! lol! I asked all sort of silly things - from can I eat raw honey? chia seeds? chamomille tea? and my list went on and on. My doctor was sooooo sweet and patient... she answered all of my concerns and made sure I knew the reasoning behind her explanations. That's what a doctor should do... it's their jobs to ease our fears (no matter how 'silly' the fear seems to them).


----------



## eyemom

So happy to read that post!


----------



## tvm5108

That is great to hear Babydreams! I am so glad to hear things are going well. Congrats on a girl. Since everything seems good you can relax and enjoy getting girly stuff :) Baby girl stuff is so cute. 

I have started to do more since it has now been 5 weeks since I have had a bleed. I am still so paranoid whenever I go anywhere that I will start bleeding, but I am trying to trust my doctor when he tells me that even though my blood clot was the same size I should not worry and resume activity. I am still taking it super easy and will not get off pelvic rest until my SCH is 100% gone or I am 38 weeks. Being so paranoid, I did not want to buy maternity clothes yet, but I am not fitting in my normal clothes. Old Navy had amazing sales this weekend so I got a bunch of maternity jeans, shirts, and dresses all for $3 each. I feel like once I wear maternity clothes it is out there that I am pregnant. I still have not told a lot of people even though I will be 18 weeks in a few days. I keep waiting for my SCH to shrink to tell people I am pregnant, but I am beginning to think I will be one of the lucky few that has the blood clot remain (hopefully inactive) for the entire pregnancy. I will not complain though if it continues to not grow or cause problems.


----------



## blessedmomma

Baby dreams congrats on your girl!! And I agree, even if someone is an obsessive worrier I think a dr should be sensitive to them.

Tvm I have pulled out my little bit of maternity clothes and started wearing them. I had a friend come in from Ireland (I'm in America) and she had no maternity clothes. I wasn't pregnant at the time and gave her almost all of them. So I guess I'll be starting over. I feel like I will be big this time. I'm usually not showing by now but I have a noticeable bump! 17 weeks on Sunday so I've got a ways to go!


----------



## tvm5108

You look great. You are on your eight and I feel like I look bigger than you already. I am only on four! I need your secret for how you get off all your baby weight after your kids since you do not look like you have had a lot of kids :) I had the same problem too. I did not plan on having any more children, so I actually gave away all my maternity clothes. After three pregnancies I had a lot too. I have to start from scratch now. It kills me to pay for maternity clothes when I am pretty sure this is definitely our last. I also have to buy all new baby boy clothes since I got rid of all my boy stuff since our last was a girl. Oh well, in the end the expense of new maternity and baby clothes will be worth it for a baby. Even all the stress and horror of a SCH will be worth it in the end for a baby.


----------



## salamander91

Hi ladies. I had a scan yesterday at 6 weeks which showed a sch. The doctor was really vague just said there was a bleed and they would keep an eye on it. I have another scan next week.


----------



## salamander91

https://s13.postimg.org/7mjz8pihj/P_20150813_210655.jpg

Forgot to say I haven't had any bleeding. Not really sure if thats good or bad!


----------



## Alexourno6

I have to be honest, I have mixed feelings about coming across this thread. I feel that I have grieved for the loss and now there may be a glimmer of hope? Here is my journey: I am/was pregnant with our 6th baby, the other five are all well and I had no complications and no bleeding with them. I would have been 8 weeks on Saturday (yesterday) I started to bleed like a period on Friday, I just assumed the worse. That night I cramped and bled very heavily and passed around 6 clots varying in size, from 2p to around a lemon size. I did check for the sac but there definitely wasn't anything other than clots. I still assumed I was miscarrying so I have grieved, it's been hard. The doc came Sat afternoon and said there is a chance everything is fine, only a scan on Monday will tell. I was shocked so I have been googling a lot and came across the sch condition and am now wondering could this be me? My bleeding has slowed and only comes when I stand up, it is very thin blood now and almost runs off my pad,if that makes sense. I really hope to get a scan tomorrow and will post an update. Thank you to all the ladies who have posted their stories &#128512;


----------



## tvm5108

Alex I am so sorry to hear about your problems. I too had very heavy bleeding and was convinced I was having a miscarriage. It is scary to be diagnosed with a SCH, but almost a relief since I had three episodes of unexplained bleeding before it was diagnosed. After I was diagnosed I still freaked out when I bled, but I was more prepared. I hope the doctor is able to give you good news tomorrow.

salamander91 that seems great that you have not seen any blood. I think that is a good sign. Plus, you know you have it before it has a chance to get worse. I think the reason mine got so big (at 10 weeks was 5.39 cm x 2.93 cm x 1 cm) was because I was not aware that was the cause of my bleeding, so I did nothing to help the SCH heal. I think lifting my less than one year old and all the morning sickness caused it to grow. It seemed like I always had bleeds on days that I threw up multiple times. After I went on bed rest and nausea medicine for a few weeks it started to heal itself. My advice would be if you do have a SCH just take things easy for a few weeks. My SCH got so bad because I did not take it easy that if I stood up and walked around for 30 minutes I would have a huge bleed. I know doctors say bed rest does not make a difference, but for me it was not until I went on bed rest that my bleeding stopped.

I had my 19 week ultrasound Friday and everything looks great :) The doctor said you can still slightly see my blood clot, but it is really thin and stretched out. The doctor did not even measure it since he said it is not an issue. The placenta was on top of the baby and the blood clot was below. He said that since the SCH never got near the placenta and is on the opposite side of the baby now everything is fine. I have had an ultrasound every visit up to now and he said I do not even need another ultrasound until my 28-30 week visit. Literally, 7 weeks ago I never thought I would make it to 28 weeks pregnant. This was the first doctor appointment I left feeling really happy. I was so nervous before my visit because this is my 4th pregnancy and I have not felt a lot of movement. The placenta is on top of the baby though, so it is acting as a buffer. During the ultrasound I could see the baby kick, but did not feel anything. I am still nervous and keep a pad in at all times, but it has been over 7 weeks now since I have bled. I am getting better at trusting my doctor when he says my pregnancy will continue fine.


----------



## blessedmomma

alex- i prayed that everything is ok! so sorry you're going through this :hugs:

salamander- I would think not seeing any bleeding is a good sign, but I'm not sure. I'm praying it clears up and has no significance to the pregnancy :hugs:

tvm- so nice it has gotten so small! I have my anatomy sonogram tomorrow and I'm hoping they just say it's gone. haven't had any bleeding for quite a while now.


----------



## blessedmomma

had my sonogram and baby is healthy, weighing 12 oz and measuring a week over. 

I asked the lady if she could see the sch still or if it was gone and she said she didn't see anything concerning by the placenta. I don't know if that meant it's gone or what, but I'm taking it as a good sign. so very thankful!


----------



## tvm5108

Blessed momma I am so glad to hear. That is great news. Did they say when you get to have an ultrasound again?


----------



## blessedmomma

thank you! nothing is scheduled right now. she said she was sure I would be having more, but I don't know when yet


----------



## salamander91

Thank you Tvm and blessedmama. Just wanted to update. Had a scan yesterday and it looks like my sch is resolving. I couldn't actually see it on the scan :) I never did bleed so it must have reabsorbed.


----------



## blessedmomma

that's great news salamander!!! :)


----------



## tvm5108

That is great news! I am glad to hear yours was able to resolve before getting worse :)

I had my 23 week check up on Thursday. The doctor did not do an ultrasound since at this point he said it is no longer a concern and I am 'normal'. It still seems to good to be true to me that everything is normal from here on out. He said going on a vacation to Disney is fine next week. I am worried, but will take it easy. It will have been close to 12 weeks since my last bleed then, so hopefully I am not making any trips to the ER on vacation. That would not be so magical.

Another question, when did you all resume intercourse? My doctor told me all along 1-2 weeks after a bleed you are good to go. After reading all these posts I decide to refrain. Did you all wait until the end of the pregnancy or go back to being intimate with your husband when the doctor said you are fine?


----------



## Teacher82

Hi ladies, I hope you don't mind that I join you.

I am 11 weeks pregnant after TTC for over 3.5 years. I had an early loss in May, and became pregnant again the cycle after that. 

I've begun spotting brownish red for about a week. It was once in awhile, but the past three days it is every day. It's stringy, but sometimes my cm is clear or creamy with streaks of red.

I was supposed to have my first ultrasound Wednesday September 16th but their machine needs repaired. When I told my OB about the spotting she had me go for quantitative hcg and progesterone yesterday and I'll go again Monday.

I have pinching pulling in my abdomen, but no major cramps and I haven't had a major bleed.

Do you think this could be related to a sch?

I'm so worried and just want to know my baby is ok. :-(

I'm calling a midwife Monday because it seems in the U.S. Midwives are more supportive and accessible than OBs.

Thanks for reading and I wish you all the best.


----------



## Teacher82

I'm sorry, I also wanted to add that it's not there every time, and sometimes is light pink. I feel like it is better when I am not moving around a lot. But I am a runner and coach girls running, and also I am on my feet all day as a kindergarten teacher. I have drastically cut back on my running and instead walk a few days a week.


----------



## tvm5108

I would try not to worry too much. I had light spotting in my first trimester with two of my pregnancies that I did not have a SCH with and both of those pregnancies were complication free. If it is not overly heavy and you are not severely cramping I would try not too worry too much. At one of my ER visits this pregnancy after heavy bleeding I was told that by 11 weeks I would be aware of a miscarriage since it would very extremely painful as the placenta detaches. Sending well wishes your way. When you call the doctor do not be afraid to let them know you are concerned and would like to be seen!


----------



## Teacher82

Thank you so much TVM!


----------



## youngmamttc

Hi. Would you mind if I joined you ladies? I had a scan today. Baby measured well ahead (by about 5 days) baby measures 11+4 and is 5cm long. My Sch is 1cm and is beside the sac. My midwife didn't say too much and hasn't told me if My chance of MC is increased or nothing. She just said it was small in comparison to baby and it was good that it was off to the side? Can anyone give me there stories or any insight? X


----------



## Teacher82

Welcome YoungMamTTC. I just found this group yesterday. I dont have advice, but I have symptoms of a sch. Today I had a red bleed and passed a grape sized clot


----------



## Teacher82

Ugh! iPhone sent this too soon.

Anyway this was a little while after a bowel movement and after the clot there was nothing! It's so weird to never know what I will see when it's time to use the bathroom. :-(

Tomorrow I have my first ultrasound so hopefully I'll get some answers! I was able to get in with a perinatal specialist because my regular OB ultrasound appointment for Wednesday had to be postponed due to their ultrasound machine needing repair.


----------



## tvm5108

Youngmamttc I would not worry too much. That seems really small. I was also diagnosed with a SCH around this time. My doctor said it is not as much of a concern because the bigger the fetus and sac gets in proportion to the blood clot, then the less the SCH can do. The biggest thing is that it is away from the placenta. The main concern with a SCH is that it can detach the placenta. If it is away from the placenta that is not as big of a concern. I was also told that the closer it is to the cervix the better. When the blood clot is trying to drain you want it away from the placenta and fetus. Your body will do amazing things to preserve a pregnancy. My SCH took a path around everything, so it did not do damage. 
From my experience, at 11 weeks my SCH was 5.38 cm x .98 x 298 cm. It was much bigger than yours. I had heavy bleeding. By 13 weeks my SCH already started to heal. I am now 24 weeks and was told I am completely fine. I still worry since I did see so much blood. I really think you will be okay. Mine was much bigger and the doctor told me it corrected itself.


----------



## tvm5108

Teacher good luck at your appointment tomorrow. I hope you get to see a nice heart beat and that you do not even have a SCH :)


----------



## youngmamttc

tvm5108 said:


> Youngmamttc I would not worry too much. That seems really small. I was also diagnosed with a SCH around this time. My doctor said it is not as much of a concern because the bigger the fetus and sac gets in proportion to the blood clot, then the less the SCH can do. The biggest thing is that it is away from the placenta. The main concern with a SCH is that it can detach the placenta. If it is away from the placenta that is not as big of a concern. I was also told that the closer it is to the cervix the better. When the blood clot is trying to drain you want it away from the placenta and fetus. Your body will do amazing things to preserve a pregnancy. My SCH took a path around everything, so it did not do damage.
> From my experience, at 11 weeks my SCH was 5.38 cm x .98 x 298 cm. It was much bigger than yours. I had heavy bleeding. By 13 weeks my SCH already started to heal. I am now 24 weeks and was told I am completely fine. I still worry since I did see so much blood. I really think you will be okay. Mine was much bigger and the doctor told me it corrected itself.


They didn't mention whether it was or wasn't near the placenta just said it was adjacent to baby. I'm on pelvic rest but I'm trying to do a sort of bed rest as much as possible for the next week in the hopes that it helps before my next scan lol!

Thank you though your story gave me a lot of hope.


----------



## tvm5108

I really hope I did not worry you more. If the doctor was concerned it will damage your placenta they would have told you. 1 cm is very tiny. At this point in your pregnancy the baby will grow so quickly 1 cm is not going to be a threat. Like I said, my SCH was much much bigger than yours and my doctor told me that by 14 weeks its size would be insignificant in comparison to the size of the baby and sac. I did go on bedrest, which stopped the bleeding and healed the blood clot. My bleeding sounds a lot worse than yours though. I literally would be gushing blood once a week from week 9-12. That is in addition to the two small bleeds I had at week 4 and 7. I have had friends who had small SCH, like you, and they only saw blood one time. I would just try to take things easy for a little while, but try to keep positive. At 13 weeks I literally cried in my doctors office that I felt hopeless since I kept bleeding. A week later my blood clot was healing and 11 weeks later I have not seen anymore blood. You and baby can get through this even though it is very hard and scary.


----------



## youngmamttc

tvm5108 said:


> I really hope I did not worry you more. If the doctor was concerned it will damage your placenta they would have told you. 1 cm is very tiny. At this point in your pregnancy the baby will grow so quickly 1 cm is not going to be a threat. Like I said, my SCH was much much bigger than yours and my doctor told me that by 14 weeks its size would be insignificant in comparison to the size of the baby and sac. I did go on bedrest, which stopped the bleeding and healed the blood clot. My bleeding sounds a lot worse than yours though. I literally would be gushing blood once a week from week 9-12. That is in addition to the two small bleeds I had at week 4 and 7. I have had friends who had small SCH, like you, and they only saw blood one time. I would just try to take things easy for a little while, but try to keep positive. At 13 weeks I literally cried in my doctors office that I felt hopeless since I kept bleeding. A week later my blood clot was healing and 11 weeks later I have not seen anymore blood. You and baby can get through this even though it is very hard and scary.

I've only had 2 bits of blood streaked cervical mucus since Saturday. This is my rainbow baby after 2 MC and my son before them was a Pprom baby too so it's hard to stay positive but I have to. On my scan it looks pretty far away from the sac. Maybe an inch or more? I'll upload a picture


----------



## youngmamttc

You can just see it a tiny bit off to the right of where babys head is. It doesn't all show on the scan pic she gave me
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## tvm5108

That does not look bad. I literally bad a HUGE black circle that was 2x times the size of the baby at 11 weeks.


----------



## Sis4Us

Hello ladies I had a scan yesterday that showed a SCH!!! I was told to come over here for some support as I'm freaking out after 4MCS last year!! :nope:

https://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c233/phoenixx76/th_FB_IMG_1443818448093_zpsrycciict.jpg

Baby is actually on the opposite side of the sac I believe the nurse said the spot was below baby close to the cervix so I may get some dark spotting I return to the Dr on Monday


----------



## blessedmomma

sorry to hear you are dealing with this youngmam and sis4us :hugs: I hope it resolves fast with no complications


----------



## HerdingMomma

I had an early u/s yesterday to confirm IUP (history of ectopic) at 5w1d. Baby is in the right place, and the sac is measuring 2 days ahead, but there was a large (to me) SCH. It seems further from the sac than most u/s pics I've seen, and I understand that's good? I've had no visible bleeding, and I saw someone in this thread say that's good, too? In the SCH there are fuzzy areas, that's where it is clotting if I understand correctly? 

I go back next Monday for another scan. Praying this goes well.

https://i1273.photobucket.com/albums/y420/June2014/HerdingMomma/5w1dus_zpsdtpafrfr.jpg


----------



## blessedmomma

so sorry herding! hope it resolves with no problems :hugs:


----------



## HerdingMomma

blessedmomma said:


> so sorry herding! hope it resolves with no problems :hugs:

Thank you! 

With it being so far away from the sac, is it possible it's not an SCH but a different type of hemorrhage? Maybe where a twin had implanted and tore away? Or even this baby early on? I keep hanging on to that distance from the sac for hope. :)


----------



## blessedmomma

I have no idea hun. Wish I was more help. Maybe someone on here can shed some light for you


----------



## HerdingMomma

Whatever it was, it's GONE! Baby measured spot on and had a perfect little heartbeat at 117-119bpm. I go back the next two Mondays. 

https://i1273.photobucket.com/albums/y420/June2014/HerdingMomma/BabyD6w1d2_zps0lo3zq5x.jpg


----------



## blessedmomma

so nice it's gone!!! :)


----------



## ashleyg

Hi ladies I thought I would pop on here asking for you advice/experience! Sorry if this is a TMI question but I would appreciate any help!

I had a light bleed at almost 5 weeks. I went in for an u/s and they found that I had a smaller SCH, they told me to not have sex, no lifting, exercising, etc. I went back in a week later for another ultrasound and saw that my SCH had gotten a little smaller but I was still lightly spotting brown off and on. My dr said that after a week of no bleeding or spotting we can have sex again and I don't have to go in for an appointment to confirm. Just as long as I notice I haven't had ANY bleeding whatsoever, it's okay. 

SO today is a week of no bleeding or spotting. I'm planning on trying to dtd with DH tonight since she gave us the go ahead. Anyone experience this after your SCH stopped bleeding. Did you spot after sex? What about after an orgasm? I know the dr said it was okay but I just want some other experiences! Thank you!


----------



## mara16jade

I was told no sex, orgasims, heavy lifting, exercising, etc. until my SCH was completely gone.


----------



## ashleyg

Oh yeah they never said that lol. I asked to be sure and she said its fine as long I haven't bled for a week


----------



## blessedmomma

they told me almost the same as you, except that I should wait 2 weeks since the last spotting or bleeding. and that if it came back to let them know. we waited the 2 weeks before and it never came back. I didn't have an ultrasound until a couple months after the last bleed since I switched dr's, but when they checked it was gone.


----------



## Venus712

Hi ladies,

It's taken me the better part of three days to read the past 385 pages of posts on this forum. I feel as though I've learnt a lot about SCH, mainly the importance of bedrest, hydration and not to give up hope. Here's my story:

Chemical pregnancy @ 5w Feb 2014

Uneventful second pregnancy - DD born at 38w 3960g Dec 23rd 2014

Currently 20+6w with DS (Due 23/4/16)
DX with massive SCH at 17+4w measuring 14.5cm x 6cm x 5cm (yes, cm)
I had a huge gush of blood and rushed to ER. They saw baby kicking away happily but were watching the bleed grown on the u/s and told me that I would either go into labour within hours or they would have to induce me due to risk of bloodless to my health. I asked if there was any hope at all and told 2% chance of pregnancy continued if bleeding stopped. My DD was 10 months old and breastfeeding still so I requested her brought in for a feed in case I wasn't able to feed her later that day. Miraculously the bleeding slowed and stopped after I fed her. Doctor did an internal and said cervix was closed and hard. We decided to give baby a fighting chance and I was admitted for three days. 

An U/S the next day showed no active bleeding anymore but SCH remained large and over cervix. A little brown spotting over this time, then I was allowed to go home on the evening of the third day. Upon getting home I lifted my DD onto the couch for a cuddle and immediately had a small gush of red bleeding. It stopped as soon as it started so I went to bed and woke in the morning to another small red gush. We went back to ER and were advised there was nothing they could do, simply to come back if contractions started or soaking more than a pad an hour.

Research on here and other sites led me to putting myself on bedrest, despite the doctors at the hospital saying it wouldn't make a difference. IMO it certainly slowed the bleeding. It took 10 days of rest before spotting and small gushes stopped completely. I then had my morph scan at 19w2d and was told SCH was same dimensions but appeared to be 'organising'. Doctor was happy with this and hopeful it would reabsorb but also told me there was no guarantees I wouldn't miscarry.

It's been a week and a half since then and still no bleeding. I do get lightheaded and feel weak when upright, no surprise due to three weeks of bedrest. I'm keen to avoid DVT though so have been moving around a little to bathroom and to kitchen. My wonderful mother flew up to look after my DD the very next day after the initial big bleed when I was admitted and is still here - I'd be lost without her. Hubby has been great too, he took two weeks off work to look after me and pack our house as we are moving interstate in a few days (awesome timing). I've been cleared to fly by doctors by am still nervous about a 4hr flight.

Feeling lots of kicks from my baby boy and feeling optimistic after reading this thread. Is there anyone else active on here at the moment?


----------



## mara16jade

Hi Venus, sorry you had to find our group. :hugs:

Not sure if you remember my story, but I bled a lot and it eventually just stopped and disappeared. My SCH baby is now a very active 17 month old boy. :)

Keep yourself on pelvic rest! :hugs: And drink lots and lots of water.


----------



## Venus712

Thank you Mara - your story is one of the ones that has given me the hope of a good outcome. I'm taking comfort in the fact that my SCH is away from the placenta so hopefully risk of abruption due to it is less likely. The size does worry me extremely though. I can only hope that being so far along the baby is rapidly getting bigger than it and hence lowering the risk of PPROM. 21 weeks tomorrow - one day at a time!


----------



## denizka

Hello dear ladies.

I am very happy i have found this group, for I have the amazing ability to worry myself so much that i COULD make a problem really happen. 

So when i was 14 weeks , i woke up to pee, and peed blood . I fainted and called 911. In the ER they said that my placenta was low, but otherwise, the baby was great. One week later i go to my OBGYN and he does not see a low placenta, but a 6.5X3.5X4 cm SCH. He tells me right off the bath , that even though the baby is great , i have a 20% chance of miscarrying. I had lightly bled for 5 days, and by the time of this appointment, it was already dark brown with mucus (sorryyyy). He said he did not expect me to ever stop bleeding, and that the hematoma was covering the cervix, and it was next to the placenta. 
However, i stopped bleeding the next day, and that was that . No sex, moderate activities, no lifting anything "heavy". No long long walks. So i listened. 
Yesterday, 1 month later, at my 19Week anatomy scan , i had hopes that my SCH has gone bye bye. However, it was stilllll there, this time gray in color since it is old blood, and up to 7.05cm....the only measurement taken. So i don't know if the volume actually changed. But this doctor did tell me it increased a little in one direction, and it is stable so not growing. He did not seem concerned at all. 

However, I am concerned. Now that its not resolved, what does this mean about my prognosis? Is it the most dangerous after week 20? How do we know if my placenta is impacted? Will i bleed if it starts ripping away. I am so scared, i was happy yesterday, and then i googled "subchorionic hemorrhage after 20 weeks", and I swear, most women seem to have given birth early around 24- 30 weeks if this is the case. Do i have no chance now to carry to term? This does not look like its going to be re-absorbed at all, since it has not changed in a month, and the doctor said "its seems to be on the inside" whatever that means.....

I feel like I honestly know it wont end well, and that i should detach myself right now. I already told my 5 year old that her brother will die, so she should not get exited. I am very hopeless, and reading all of these stories, made me confirm my fears. I just wish i had asked my doctor more questions when i had the chance. 

Thank you all for the support, looking forward to talking with you all during my 1 month wait to see if baby is well and if that stupid thing in there is still chilling in there.


----------



## Venus712

Hi Denizka, 

My post is not too dissimilar to your own, see higher up the page. I'm currently 21 weeks and last check had a 14cm + SCH over my placenta. I haven't bled in two weeks now. I also take comfort in the fact that you haven't bled in so long either. I read over the many many pages of this forum since being on bedrest and can tell you there are plenty of babies born full term or very close to, as well as some losses. I believe the fact that it's not growing and you are not bleeding is a great sign. I think also if it was close to or disrupting the placenta then they would've told you about it. Stay hydrated, it sounds like you're already on pelvic rest (no sex, orgasms, lifting etc). When is your next scan? I have one on the 21st of this month. My last was on the 30th of November and also looked like old blood and hadn't grown in size. I'm feeling optomistic, and also carrying a little boy :) Don't give up just yet. The further along you are, the smaller the SCH is in comparison to the baby and that is all relative. Chin up!

x


----------



## Venus712

^^ sorry should say over my cervix - not placenta


----------



## denizka

Thank you for your reply,...i just wish that i asked more questions when i had the chance on friday, and not like now where i am going crazy online, looking for horror stories. I will call him on monday and literally bombard him. The last appointment at 15 weeks, the bleed was on the edge, but thit wondering what ts time no one mentioned anything. I am just wondering , because it seems those that those who did not have positive outcomes , started the problems from the SCH in the few weeks following the 20th week. SO i want to prepare myself


----------



## Rainbowchaser

I have read all 386 pages over the last few weeks, and it has been so helpful! I have been on bedrest for 7 weeks, and I finally received some promising news at 14 weeks! The SCH is now 3.5 cm and is absorbing. My Dr. released me from bedrest and instead of the 50% chance of miscarriage, we have now been given a 90% chance of a take home baby!


----------



## Rainbowchaser

Is there anyone still on here? If so how are you doing?


----------



## sdc010905

Rainbowchaser said:


> Is there anyone still on here? If so how are you doing?

I was just wondering the same thing? Ive just finished reading the thread from start to finish and would love somd ladies to wait this out with....im 17w4d and was diagnosed with an sch at 6w3d.


----------



## mara16jade

My SCH baby is now over 18 months old, but I'm still subscribed to this thread. I guess it was such a stressful time for me, I'd like to help anyone who has questions or worries. Not that I'm the all-knowing guru of SCHs, but my experience was pretty scary. Not sure if you remember my story, but I'm around if anyone has questions. :flower:

Good luck ladies, SCHs are not the end if the world, but they are pretty stressful. Take care of yourselves!!


----------



## sdc010905

Thanks so much for replying, i do remember you and your story is so encouraging! I know most of the facts/statistics, have done a lot of reading over the last few months but i have to say i thought it would be gone or smaller by now. The biggest it ever measured was 7cmx6cmx3cm and it did shrink to 5cmx3cmx3cm but that was almost 2 months ago and now nothings happening. Ive a feeling it will be there to the end. My doctors kept a close eye and scanned fortnightly at 6,8,10,12 weeks but now they are happy to scan every4/5 weeks. They look at me like im crazy when i ask about risk of preterm labour etc and tell me i'll be fine. However in first tri-they assured me it would be gone by 14 wks and if not-then we'd start worrying?! I attend an antenatal clinic in local maternity hosp and am under consultant rather than midwife and i've had 2 prior c-sections-however i see a different member of medical team almost every time. Some tell me rest, others say carry on-so frustrating!


----------



## hopie2015

Thank you Mara for posting. I am so glad everything worked out so well for you and baby.
I was just diagnosed with SCH yesterday at 7 weeks. I am not feeling very optimistic due to my age. Also have been on rest 2 weeks due to hypermesis, so my mood is already low. Grateful for all the positive stories out there. The high chance of placenta previa worries me most. I'll catch up on the rest of this board and hopefully hear a lot more.


----------



## sdc010905

It took me wks to read through it but I did learn a lot.....don't despair hopie, i was in your shoes at 6 wks but now im almost 18 weeks and my baby's doing great! Did they measure your sch?


----------



## hopie2015

Thanks so much sdc- I am so glad to hear you and baby are doing so well!

No, they didn't measure. The radiologist just said 'considerable size'. I will have to go to my ob/gyn or a specialist next week, as this all happened at the ER yesterday. I think because of being so well over 40 now and 2 prior losses, I do not have much hope even with seeing the baby with a good heart rate. Terrible as it sounds, I am just not optimistic.
I know most SCH cases turn out perfectly fine from all the reading I've done-- I guess maybe I feel in my heart there is something else wrong with the baby.. Not sure.

Having hypermesis doesn't make this any easier, as my mood is already low from being so sick and in bed 2 weeks! I just pray for the strength really and trust what will be, will be!

I have a great feeling for you and whoa- you are right- will take me forever to read through all these posts!


----------



## sdc010905

Hyperemesis sounds awful-i had some bad nausea for a few weeks but it cleared at a bout 11 wks....ive also had 2 losses(its so hard and definitely makes me a more anxious patient).While im only 29, my ob has said i have a lot of scar tissue from my c-sections and that is causing problems. She recommended i have a tubal ligation done at the same time this baby's delivered but im not decided yet....i was completely hopeless until about 14 weeks but slowly getting more confident and i did tell my son last week as my bump is totally obvious now and he is 9.


----------



## hopie2015

Thanks sdc. It truly is awful. I am so glad to hear your nausea is finally gone . I think it is great you told your son. You are doing great! Yes, plenty of time to decide if you want the tubal l. or not. I am glad you are well into 2nd tri now and can relax and enjoy more.

I am sleeping like crazy and just as miserable as the past 2 weeks here. lol ;)


----------



## sdc010905

I had another bleed yest morning so had to go to a&e for anti-d as im rhesus neg blood group. Got scanned while I was there-so frustrating they will not tell you the sex before 20 wks at this hosp! All ok anyway. Hope you feelbetter soon!


----------



## Rainbowchaser

I am 17 wks 1 day today, SDC we are pretty close! I have an ultrasound today, and I am hoping for positive results! The SCH was about 3.5 cm at the last ultrasound a month ago, but the dr said it looked like it was old and dissolving. 
Mara- Thank you for still supporting SCH mommas! When I was diagnosed at 6 weeks and was on modified bedrest for 7 wks, your success story was comforting!
Hopie- Try to take one day at a time. When I was also on bedrest at 6 weeks with a 50% chance of loosing the baby for 7 weeks- taking one day at a time really helped.


----------



## hopie2015

Rainbowchaser said:


> I am 17 wks 1 day today, SDC we are pretty close! I have an ultrasound today, and I am hoping for positive results! The SCH was about 3.5 cm at the last ultrasound a month ago, but the dr said it looked like it was old and dissolving.
> Mara- Thank you for still supporting SCH mommas! When I was diagnosed at 6 weeks and was on modified bedrest for 7 wks, your success story was comforting!
> Hopie- Try to take one day at a time. When I was also on bedrest at 6 weeks with a 50% chance of loosing the baby for 7 weeks- taking one day at a time really helped.

Rainbow- that is such great news from your doctor!!! Have such a great feeling for you.
Thank you- it sure gets depressing, but guess I have no choice right now. Having hg too makes this all worse. :(

Wishing you the best at your next appt!


----------



## sdc010905

Hey rainbowchaser, we are close! Mine measures 4.5x3x2 now but its grey not black now on ultrasound-they said its hard and clotted and definitely looks old. They think it might hang around but that it shouldnt cause any problems. 
Hopie: really hoping your hg eases off. 
Have a nice weekend ladies &#9786;


----------



## mara16jade

That's excellent news! :)


----------



## sdc010905

Another scan at 19+4 and sch is still 4.5x3x2.5 but not growing or doing much...i found out i'm having a girl-shocked!2 boys already and this is our last so im really excited!


----------



## USAF_WIFE

Hi I am technically 14 weeks I was moved ahead baby has consistently been measuring ahead on scans. I have had cramping this whole pregnancy and a bleed at 6 weeks very minor pinky wipe filled my tp. Nothing until last weekend had cramping and minor amounts of blood then tuesday after a scan monday I had a huge gush fresh red blood filled my toilet cramping head in for another scan and was told I have a sch no size just that I will bleed throughout my 2nd tri more than likely that ive got a healthy active baby and even with this even though no guarantees she feels I will end up with a healthy baby. I had went out shopping today for my kids school and went to bed woke to pee and had blood again not nearly that much and its going to pinky brown. Im scared and suffer from anxiety.


----------



## sdc010905

Sorry you're going through this, its nervewracking but its great that you've made it so far and that baby looks good. Now they've found it maybe they'll do extra scans to monitor? Im 21 wks tomorrow and i actually worry less now than i used to. Great reassurance in feeling movement and also the clots size in relation to baby is very small at this stage. I was very hopeless back at 6/7/8/9 weeks but i do believe it will wrk out now. The time goes so slowly doesnt it? X


----------



## USAF_WIFE

I got myself a doppler to help calm my nerves heard my baby today annoyed at the doppler and little heart ticking away fast as can be. I pray that was my last bleed but I doubt that highly.


----------



## sdc010905

Aww i would have loved a doppler back before i was feeling movement. Ironically, this baby is the laziest in my experience and its only in the last 2 wks im feeling regular movement. At least it gives me some reassurance. I haven't bled in 3 wks-hoping i won't at all from here on in. How are you feeling USAF-wife?


----------



## USAF_WIFE

Still have sickness and a uti to boot atm... ugh! Feeling my baby flop and what not is nice though. I have an appointment on the 24th not sure if id said it previously but they are gonna check out my liver and my ducts to make sure no stones are present and hopefully update me on my previa and sch situation. :flower:


----------



## USAF_WIFE

Ive got elevated liver enzymes is why they are digging deeper.


----------



## sdc010905

Ive never heard of the effects of elevated liver enzymes in pregnancy. They'll probably scan to check previa? Plenty of time for it to resolve yet-hopefully it does. Do you think you'll be having c-sec for this birth?


----------



## USAF_WIFE

I doubt I will need a section it was very minor and expected to move as for the enzymes if its something like a stone they want to do surgery before my 17th week to make sure baby is ok and tolerates stuff.


----------



## JerseyRose

Hi everyone,

I was diagnosed with a small sch at my 7 week scan. I'm now 9+4 and I am having my first bleed.

I'm so scared because I had a d&c at 9+6 in December because of a sch. I never had any bleeding with that pregnancy so i didn't expect any with this one either. So it has taken me by surprise, i have just woken up in the middle of the night and noticed I'm bleeding and i can't do anything until tomorrow afternoon when my ob is available (because he always has theatre monday mornings).

I've had 2 miscarriages so I'm already extremely nervous and this baby is extremely wanted. My dad is battling terminal brain cancer and i don't think I can handle another loss right now &#65533;&#65533;


----------



## JerseyRose

Just wanted to update that i had a scan today after my bleed and the baby is fine and it appears that my bleed was the sch and i no longer have a subchronic hemorrhage! :)


----------



## USAF_WIFE

My sch is 1cm. My liver enzymes back to normal apparently I had hyperemesis gravidarum and now that its subsided im ok. What does this mean sch wise?


----------



## Kay92111

This is my SCH 3 weeks ago at 6w3d. Dr told me I had a high chance of losing the baby because of the size. (Large mass upper left hand side)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 13.2 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Kay92111

This was my SCH today :) 8w4d (the line right above the baby) it was 4.5x4.5x1.5 at 6w3d and was still that size at 7w5d. But is now 4x1.5x1.5 :) I had brown spotting from the 7w US to the 8w US
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18.5 KB
Views: 16


----------



## Ixor

Is anyone still active in this forum? I have read the entire board over the last week trying to understand more about sch. I am 16.5 with twins and was dx at 13 weeks and would love someone to talk to.


----------



## lanet

Hi! I still check in from time to time. I had major bleeding with my twins from an sch. They are 14 months old now. I'd be happy to answer any questions


----------



## Ixor

Hi! I followed your story on the forum and it has really helped me relax over the last few weeks. My sch was 4cmx2cm a week and a half ago, they said it is slightly thinner but didn't give me a new size. My spotting finally stopped a few days ago and I thought it was finally over. I woke up cramping yesterday and cramped all day so I knew something was coming. Woke up with slight red spotting in the middle of the night last night. Now only barely brown spotting, but cramping is back. I have a doppler and tend to listen to them as soon as I wake and right before bed to keep my anxiety down. How do you ever relax??


----------



## Ixor

Also, the sch is behind my placenta but docs says it's no big deal and not causing any problems.


----------



## lanet

When my dr explained to me where it was, and that it really wasn't causing any problems that helped me relax. But seriously every time I saw blood I would just freak. I went to to er twice. Did they tell you when it might go away? 
It really does seem like most of them never cause any problems.


----------



## Ixor

I went to the ER twice when I first saw blood as well. The last 2 days I cramped like crazy and almost got nervous enough to call the doc. I have my first appointment with a perinatologist Monday so I'm trying to hold out until then. The doc just said they usually resolve and brushed me off. I was pretty upset that I didn't get more info. How big was your sch and when did it heal?


----------



## mariaSim

I'm now 19 weeks and was diagnosed with a large SCH about 13cm in size located right along the amniotic sac. I had a strong bleeding at 14 weeks followed by 3 weeks of spotting. Doctor told me I need to take it easy and put me on pelvic rest , no lifting, no sports. I've also started taking progesterone pill once a day. But sometimes I'm just not sure what is OK for me to do an what not. How about pelvic floor exercises, stretching, long walks, driving over bumps? 
Also I've been reading that dydrogesterone can be more helpful against sch than just micronised progesterone. Does anyone else heard this from their doctor?


----------



## bubbles82

I'm just over 14 weeks and have had spotting on and off since 6 weeks, including a large red bleed at 12 weeks. I had three early scans due to previous mcs and the bleeding, but the SCH wasn't picked up until my 12 week scan. I was told it measures 4cm and may dissolve on its own, but other than that I wasn't really given any info or advice. I find it so worrying to see blood so often especially after three previous losses, and no problems like this at all with my pregnancy with my DD. Shocked to read it can be linked to preterm labour and miscarriage, especially since I've not really been given any kind of information from any medical professionals, just told it can be normal to bleed in pregnancy, and pretty much left to it until my 20 week scan. The whole experience has put us off even announcing our pregnancy so far.


----------



## lanet

Lxor how are things going?


----------



## Ixor

Lanet, the sch is still there at 6x3 cm. I'm 23 +4 and it doesn't seem to be causing any problems. Docs are keeping an eye on baby As growth and so far he is measuring exactly the same as baby B at 1 lb 2 oz. How are you?


----------



## merryerin

Hi to any current visitors. I am 16 plus 1 with my third baby. I have been bleeding for about a month to varying degrees. I have had 3 extra scans, the last 2 showing a 71mm and 73mm sch respectively. But we only got a clear diagnosis yesterday. Am taking it easy - as anything seems to start it off, but I think there is little I can do really. Mucho stressful. Especially the two massive bleeds I have had. Be happy to chat with anyone in the same boat.


----------



## bubbles82

Just wanted to update that my bleeding stopped around 16 weeks, and there was no sign of it at my 20 week scan. I'm 22 weeks now so hopefully that's the end of it this time, so worrying!


----------



## Phyrea

Hi guys,
I'm jumping in here as well to join you guys. I'm losing my mind, I can't sleep,I'm so afraid to go to the loo and panic with every trickle I feel. 
I was diagnosed at 11wks with an SCH 5cmx1cm. After a massive red bleed and I was convinced the baby was gone. That actually stopped for a week, I started bleeding again then very heavy Brown blood that turned to red and passed clots the size of chewing gum packets.
I've been bleeding since, the doctors just checked that my cervix was closed. I've had 3 small gushes of watery blood in amidst all the other bleeding and trying to hold it together until the ultrasound on Monday. 

14 wks tomorrow and I can't really take this constant fear anymore. Reading all the posts here give me mixed emotions of hope and despair! Love to all of you guys going through this too.


----------



## Ixor

Hi ladies, I know how stressful it can be. I bled from 12 to 16 weeks on and off. I'm 27+5 with twins today and my sch is still there at around 6cm x 4cm. It isn't causing any problems or growth restriction as of now. The baby with the sch is actually measuring ahead of his brother by 7oz. My doc and nurses all said they wouldn't have even told me about it if I hadn't had problems because it's so small. Keep your heads up ladies. Prayers for you and your babies :)


----------



## s08

I'm not sure how active this thread is, but I'd love to join for support. 

I started spotting with mild cramps at 14w3d last week and rushed to the ER. U/S revealed an approximately 3cm x 3cm x 4cm SCH, but a strong heartbeat and baby was measuring ahead. Immediately after the scan, I had heavy red bleeding. Since then, I've had a week of brown spotting that has become practically non-existent. I am on pelvic rest, no lifting, and am generally trying to take it easy (still working my desk job). I followed up with my OB, who sounded confident this will resolve, but I'm still REALLY freaking out. I go back to OB for follow up next week. We were just starting to relax about this pregnancy and announce it more, and then this...


----------



## mara16jade

I had one with my son. It was found at 5w and cleared up around 17-20. It was painful and super stressful, and I bled...a lot! When you feel those cramps coming on, stop what you're doing, put your legs up, relax and drink some water. Dehydration will contribute to uterine cramping. Blood in the uterus is an irritant - which is why it hurts at times. My son is now just over 2 years old, and everything is perfect. Good luck. I know it's scary, but it's not usually going to cause any major issues. Remain on pelvic rest until it completely clear a up! :hugs:


----------



## Fairystory

Not sure if this group is still active.
I have been reading through comments and found information very useful. May i join? Just wondering how long do people bleed for with SCH?

Here is my story
Preg#1 miscarrige at 6 weeks. Large ovarian cyst was identified along with lots of small fibriods (although they thought the miscarrige was to do with the baby rather than anything else).

Preg#2 had great 1st trimester then started spotting after dating scan at 13 weeks. Went for another scan, they didn't see anything unusual. 

Then at 14 weeks, I had massive bleed - honestly there was so much blood I thought for sure I miscarried again. Rushed to A&E crying for hours. Then, to our surprise the little one is moving around with heart beat. I continued to bleeds for 4 days. Hospital kept me because they were afraid I would be in danger with so much bleeding. A large SCH was identified over the cervix. Then I was told 3 scenarios either
1. It reabsorbs/bleeds out and all will be fine or
2. I could miscarry as bleeding can irritate uterus or 
3. I may go into pre term labour.
I was honestly shocked because most people bleed at first trimester..I'm supposed to be in the safe zone!! And in my life, never heard of SCH!

From 14-16 weeks, I continue to bleed almost everyday, sometime brown sometime red. At 16 weeks scan, the SCH grew and changed in shape. Its now long and thin starting from placenta down to cover the cervix. Doctor told me I'd continue to bleed due to the location, which I did daily.

It has been almost 3 weeks and I'm still bleeding/spotting non-stop. Honestly I can't see the light at the end.... How long do people bleed for?? 

And do I have a chance to go full term with SCH so late in the pregnancy ?


----------



## s08

In case anyone is reading this, I wanted to provide an update on my SCH, which was diagnosed at 14w3d when I started bleeding. It was approximately 3cm x 3cm x 4cm. My major bleed was followed by about 3 weeks of spotting and cramping/pain. I was not put on bed rest, but was on pelvic rest and took it as easy as possible. I am happy to report that I am now 25 weeks and they could not find the SCH at my 20 week anatomy scan. They think it reabsorbed or bled out and will not cause any future problems. I wanted to share in case anyone is looking for good news after a 2nd tri SCH.


----------



## Lashes85

Hi girls,

I just wanted to know what the chances of having a SCH a second time?

I've had 4 healthy natural full term births (all boys) and then with my daughter i started to bleed at around 8 weeks. It was more spotting, when I wiped and brown rather than red blood. 12 week scan was fine and then at 13 weeks I started to bleed again, a little heavier this time. So I had another scan which showed a SCH and was told everything was fine and it would either reabsorbed or bleed out. It stopped around 15 weeks and at my 20 week scan there was no SCH to be seen. Rest of the pregnancy went well until I hit 33 weeks and suddenly felt funny and I thought my waters had gone but it was bright red blood. I went to hospital and they couldn't find baby's HB so I was knocked out for a emergency section. That's where they discovered my placenta had completely come away due to a huge clot. Thankfully my daughter was fine but we both just made it by the skin of our teeth! 
So now I'm pregnant again and so worried it could all happen again.


----------



## Zita84

Hi Ladies, so happy i found this group. i'm a midwife in Australia and i thought i knew everything there was to know about pregnancy and then they found a SCH on my 9 week U/S, measuring 4cmx3cm, the consultant tells me its significant and at my gestation its 50/50 whether or not i'll miscarry, something every expectant mum wants to hear!!
At 6 weeks i went for an early U/S as i previously had a missed miscarriage at 9 weeks, they told me there was a tiny SCH seen 0.4mm so to maybe expect bleeding. Which i got on 4 separate episodes, one was rather big (though brown) so had an U/S the same day and they said it had halved in size, so not to worry.
Anyway, i went back for my 9week one as i was nervous due to miscarrying at the same gestation last time and they found this bloody huge one!!
So now I'm beside myself with worry, i havent bled for over a week, so i'm just waitig for the worst to happen. I brought home a doppler and i have managed to find my baby's heartbeat on several occasions so i know all is good with the bean but i feel like I'm on tender hooks all the time!!!


----------



## mara16jade

It's so scary. I had one with my son (who's now 2y.o.). Not sure if you read through this thread and saw my posts, but I had a lot of bleeding. Bright red and sometimes with tiny clots. There were many times I thought "this is it, I just miscarried"....one time I bleed through my underwear and jeans and blood dumped into the toilet! I don't know how my baby hung on, but he did and I went into labor at 37.5 weeks (he weighed 7lbs2oz - so he was ready! Haha).

Try to be optimistic, although I know it's so hard. Stay on pelvic rest until the sch is 100% gone. No working out, no sex/orgasims, no heavy lifting. Drink lots of water, and if you get those little cramps, stop, rest and put your feet up. Blood in the uterus is an irritant, so you may get pains and cramps. I had some that made me double over in pain. Most of the time though, they were just annoying, constant cramps. Hang in there! :hugs:


----------



## counting

Zita84 said:


> Hi Ladies, so happy i found this group. i'm a midwife in Australia and i thought i knew everything there was to know about pregnancy and then they found a SCH on my 9 week U/S, measuring 4cmx3cm, the consultant tells me its significant and at my gestation its 50/50 whether or not i'll miscarry, something every expectant mum wants to hear!!
> At 6 weeks i went for an early U/S as i previously had a missed miscarriage at 9 weeks, they told me there was a tiny SCH seen 0.4mm so to maybe expect bleeding. Which i got on 4 separate episodes, one was rather big (though brown) so had an U/S the same day and they said it had halved in size, so not to worry.
> Anyway, i went back for my 9week one as i was nervous due to miscarrying at the same gestation last time and they found this bloody huge one!!
> So now I'm beside myself with worry, i havent bled for over a week, so i'm just waitig for the worst to happen. I brought home a doppler and i have managed to find my baby's heartbeat on several occasions so i know all is good with the bean but i feel like I'm on tender hooks all the time!!!



I just wanted to give you some hope. My SCH baby is almost 19 months old. He's a beautiful, full of personality and life little boy. He was born a healthy 7lb7oz at 39 weeks gestation( induced for unrelated reasons). An absolute light in my life. 

It's hard to be positive. I know that. It's scary. But be gentle with yourself and treasure all the moments you have with your little one on the inside.


----------



## staceyenn

This is my ultrasound at 6weeks 1day, the lady scanning said its either a twin sac or a hematoma she also said shes heading more towards it been a twin! what do you lovelys think?
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20170207_194151.jpg
File size: 42 KB
Views: 9


----------



## boobee

I only have my experience! You can see my scan from 6 weeks blue part is the round sac and dangly foetus and the part circled red was my SCH (it was absorbed by my 12 week scan) 

I see quite a difference between the two whereas yours do look similar so at a guess I'd say twins!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4886.jpg
File size: 35.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Ferreroroche

Are lanet, mara, yo-yo or eye mom still on here?

It's me again!

I'm almost 3 years down the track from having my last sch baby, and here I am unexpectedly pregnant with another sch baby!

I am 17+2 today, but experienced my gush at 12+5 just 4 hours after my dating scan where they declared no sign of any sch.

Was in hospital due to blood loss for 2 days, but have since been at home on modified bed rest, drinking gallons of water.

Baby is still on track right now, but sch is still there at same size as 12+5, and I have intermittent spotting pretty much every Saturday.

Was getting regular tightenings at 15 weeks but after a frustrating battle with my consultant, she has now put me on progesterone which seems to be reducing the contractions.

Hoping you are all well. Mara, are you also expecting? And I thought, reading back that Yo Yo may also be due again?


----------



## mara16jade

I'm here! And yes, I'm almost 29 weeks. :) Thankfully no sch this time!

Sorry you have the stress of another sch, that's awful. They are so stressful!


----------



## Ferreroroche

mara16jade said:


> I'm here! And yes, I'm almost 29 weeks. :) Thankfully no sch this time!
> 
> Sorry you have the stress of another sch, that's awful. They are so stressful!

Oh what's good news for you! Do you know what you are having?

I found out at the weekend we are having a girl. I still can't quite believe it after two boys. I have no idea how to raise girls!


----------



## mara16jade

We're having another boy! We're super excited to have our boys...in think it's so cute that my son will have a baby brother. Haha

Congrats on a baby girl! If, and that's a big if, we ever go for #3, I do hope we'll have a girl. But who knows... :)


----------



## Ferreroroche

Grrrr. After 9 days of nothing, tonight I've started losing brown stuff again. It's the third week in a row now that I've had brown discharge for two days, then it disappears. I thought as I was ok this weekend that it might be over, but evidently not.

It's over 5 weeks since my red bleed. Did any of you get more spotting intermittently after the original bleed stopped?


----------



## Weebles

I had an SCH, not sure how large it was but it was he same size as the sac. I spotted for weeks, especially if I overdid things. It was so scary, I thought I was going to loose my baby every time. But I didn't so there is hope, and your spotting sounds just like mine.


----------



## Ferreroroche

Weebles said:


> I had an SCH, not sure how large it was but it was he same size as the sac. I spotted for weeks, especially if I overdid things. It was so scary, I thought I was going to loose my baby every time. But I didn't so there is hope, and your spotting sounds just like mine.

Yes, I did go to the cinema with my eldest son today and was out a lot on Saturday which is more than I have done in ages. So I do wonder if it is connected to walking and travelling more.

I just hate that this time is so nerve wracking. I'm now fearful that it will turn into another red gush. I'm 18 weeks today, so don't want any fresh new bleeds this far along.


----------



## Weebles

I had to stop lifting weights because if I did, even super light ones, I would get red bleeding/clots. My OBGYN assured me that nothing I did or didn't do would make a difference but I just felt more comfortable giving it up. For my own piece of mind restricting activity was the right decision even though I wasn't officially on bed rest.


----------



## mara16jade

I spotted almost every single day. Not kidding. I spotted 99% of the time and then had 5-6 big 'ol dramatic bleeds. That all lasted for about 15-16 weeks.


----------



## jaxntango

So I just had my 7 week ultrasound and everything looked great except the ultrasound tech found free fluid in my uterus. She didn't give me any information about it, but took a long time measuring it. I haven't heard from my doctor yet since its a long weekend. Does this sound like a SCH? It wasn't right next the the sac. I'm so confused and worried. I haven't had any bleeding yet but I'm afraid I'm going to start at any moment. Also, today I've been getting some uterin cramping.


----------



## mara16jade

I'm not familiar with free fluid. But I do remember someone telling me that was how their sch was described. So it's a possibility. I'd ask that the images be sent to your dr and have her/him call you back. Ask specifically about a sch, and if it's not that, then hopefully they can better explain what "free fluid" is. Cramps are soooo normal in first tri, but also very normal if you have a sch. Take it easy! Hopefully it's nothing to worry about. And on that note, if your dr was worried, I'm sure they would have called you by now. :hugs:


----------



## Ferreroroche

Grrrr. Frustrated. Went for another scan at 18 weeks yesterday following my new episode of browny red bleeding.

Damn sch is still there looking the same if possibly a tiny bit bigger. Some of it looks clotted, but a big bit still looks dark and fluid like. Over 5 weeks since it appeared now and it's not resolving at all!

Little lady is still oblivious, but there is some blood in the amniotic fluid so the sonographer told me to prepare for possibility of an echogenic bowel at the anatomy scan because of that.

Whilst the clot is well away from the placenta, and that is well attached, her growth is now a few days behind her date for the first time, so I'm slightly worrying she isn't going to grow properly. Hopefully not.

I just want this sch to start shrinking!


----------



## mara16jade

Ugh, how frustrating! 

How far along were you when it was first discovered? I read that many women have the sch follow them into 3rd tri before it resolved.


----------



## Ferreroroche

mara16jade said:


> Ugh, how frustrating!
> 
> How far along were you when it was first discovered? I read that many women have the sch follow them into 3rd tri before it resolved.

It first haemorrhaged at 12+5... so just over 5 weeks ago. 

My last stayed for the whole pregnancy, but it bled continuously for about 5-6 weeks and was bigger than this, so I was hoping, given I haven't bled non stop for about 5 weeks, this one was resolving abit quicker. I wanted it gone by the magic 20 week mark, but seems that is wishful thinking now.


----------



## Talia12

Hi ladies. I was recommended by others on here to post in this group after my extremely depressing scan yesterday at 7+6. The doctor seemed to think my pregnancy was a lost cause and wasn't holding out any hope. I have subchorionic bleeding measuring 46x17x37mm. That seems huge for 8 weeks. The baby only measures 15mm.

:( I just had an absolutely devastating and extremely long and traumatic mmc in February (continuing into march). I don't know how to cope with this. I feel sure I am going to lose my baby because of the sheer size of the SCH and the doctors face when she was scanning me. I haven't had any bleeding at all but feel I am expecting it at any moment.


----------



## mara16jade

They never gave me a size for how big my sch was, but if you read back through this thread, you'll see I bled A LOT!

Stay on pelvic rest and if you cramp, drink lots of water and put your feet up. It helps alleviate stress and pressure on your pelvic area. Cramps are normal. Normal in a regular pregnancy, and super normal for them to hurt and throb when you have a sch. Blood is an irritant and it hurts. I bled from 5w-17w and then it stopped. I spotted 99% of the time (brown or pink), and had 5-6 giant, dramatic bleeds. One drenched through my jeans and then when I sat at the toilet, more blood dumped out. It was horrific and we thought for sure we lost the baby. But nope, he hung on and grew well. He was born at 37.5 weeks and was over 7lbs.

Just keep going. One day at a time. It's scary, I know that. After my first bleed, they sent me home with miscarriage paperwork because it was a high possibility. I was devastated. But it all worked out.

Big :hugs:


----------



## Talia12

Thank you so much. I'm still so scared, I haven't had a single drop of blood and nothing I read helps me figure out if that's good or bad. I'm also not really cramping, the tiniest twinges a couple of times a day. I just know that this is a huge bleed and I'm terrified. What happened to you sounds so scary I'm so glad your son made it out ok. 
I feel doomed to another miscarriage :(


----------



## Talia12

I now have horrendous lower back pain and tightening feelings in my uterus. I feel hopeless about this pregnancy.


----------



## Ferreroroche

The size of your haematoma isn't that big, mine has changed size constantly but has been 6cmx3cmx2cm .l. It obviously seems big at this stage because the baby is so small.

Did they give you any information about where the bleed is located? Behind placenta, above sac, by cervix? If it is above your cervix, even if you do bleed it's not a disaster as it just bleeds straight out the exit.... if above/around the sac or behind placenta it could be a bit more risky at this stage but honestly, it may resolve by second trimester and cause no issues at all. 

Stay calm, take it really easy and drink lots.

Are the to rescan you?


----------



## Talia12

Thank you so much ferreroroche, I hope you're right and it only seems huge. How far along were you when it was 6cm? 
She didn't actually tell me where it was and only showed me for a split second but I THINK it was actually up at the top. My internet research has led me to believe this is quite bad. My NHS scan got rebooked for two weeks, which is next Friday, so I booked a private scan for this Thursday. If I can make it to Thursday and baby is ok, I will be so thankful.


----------



## Ferreroroche

Talia12 said:


> Thank you so much ferreroroche, I hope you're right and it only seems huge. How far along were you when it was 6cm?
> She didn't actually tell me where it was and only showed me for a split second but I THINK it was actually up at the top. My internet research has led me to believe this is quite bad. My NHS scan got rebooked for two weeks, which is next Friday, so I booked a private scan for this Thursday. If I can make it to Thursday and baby is ok, I will be so thankful.

I was about 16 weeks. But I haemorrhaged at 12 weeks and it started as 5cmx3x2. So it grew a little over those 4 weeks. I have my 20 week scan tomorrow so will ask them to re measure it then.

That's good that NHS are rescanning you in two weeks. At least you can see howbaby is growing and how sch is looking. Whilst it's scary to have it when baby is so small, if baby continues ok, they seem to clear up well in the second trimester. I have had two sch's in two pregnancies and both started right at the end of first trimester and the first never went away but I carried to term. This one has been there 8 weeks now and at the last scan 2 weeks ago it was same size as it had been. No signs of disappearing, so I think it's here for along time. But baby is doing ok.


----------



## Rosesrred

I found out I had SCH last week when I was 6wk 3days as I had a TINY amount of blood when I wiped so I got an early scan. She didn't say how big it was but just that it may explain the bleeding. However since then I have had 2 episodes of say half a teaspoon of red blood when I wiped. None has stained my underwear. The second episode today had a small clot in it. The strange thing is that this happened this afternoon and since then there's been no bleeding, like not even a tiny spot when I wipe. 
Obviously I'm absolutely terrified that I'm having a miscarriage. Surely red blood is a bad sign no matter what??
I'm so frightened, any help would be appreciated. I have another scan at EPU tomorrow morning.


----------



## mara16jade

I bled so much. It was ridiculous. 

Red blood is certainly scary, but when you know you have a sch or previa, bleeding can be explained pretty easily. Doesn't make it too much easier to see blood when you're pregnant, but at least there's an explanation. 

They didn't tell me the size of mine, but I bleed a tremendous amount - all the way into 2nd tri.

Try and take it easy and read back through this thread. You'll see lots of people have had them, and go on to have healthy babies. :hugs:


----------



## Mummy to be x

Hi ladies I had an early scan due to some bleeding and on the scan they found a little haemorrhage next to the sac very small at 1cm x 1.5cm. My question is could this be risky with it being next to the sac?

I feel so scared! Baby did have a heartbeat but I feel on edge constantly.


----------



## Ferreroroche

Mummy to be x said:


> Hi ladies I had an early scan due to some bleeding and on the scan they found a little haemorrhage next to the sac very small at 1cm x 1.5cm. My question is could this be risky with it being next to the sac?
> 
> I feel so scared! Baby did have a heartbeat but I feel on edge constantly.

It Is natural to feel scared, but if you read this thread you should see that there are many examples like yours and most of them have a positive outcome in relation to the sch.

Try to take it easy right now. Do you have a follow up scan soon?


----------



## Mummy to be x

Ferreroroche said:


> Mummy to be x said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies I had an early scan due to some bleeding and on the scan they found a little haemorrhage next to the sac very small at 1cm x 1.5cm. My question is could this be risky with it being next to the sac?
> 
> I feel so scared! Baby did have a heartbeat but I feel on edge constantly.
> 
> It Is natural to feel scared, but if you read this thread you should see that there are many examples like yours and most of them have a positive outcome in relation to the sch.
> 
> Try to take it easy right now. Do you have a follow up scan soon?Click to expand...

My next scan is the 24th July! But I've booked a private one for the 1st July I can't bare to wait so long x


----------



## Ferreroroche

Mummy to be x said:


> Ferreroroche said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mummy to be x said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies I had an early scan due to some bleeding and on the scan they found a little haemorrhage next to the sac very small at 1cm x 1.5cm. My question is could this be risky with it being next to the sac?
> 
> I feel so scared! Baby did have a heartbeat but I feel on edge constantly.
> 
> It Is natural to feel scared, but if you read this thread you should see that there are many examples like yours and most of them have a positive outcome in relation to the sch.
> 
> Try to take it easy right now. Do you have a follow up scan soon?Click to expand...
> 
> My next scan is the 24th July! But I've booked a private one for the 1st July I can't bare to wait so long xClick to expand...

Don't blame you. I had them every week to 2 weeks in the first trimester due to bleeding. I was going out of my mind half of the time.

I'm 21 weeks now though and still hanging onat the moment.


----------



## Mummy to be x

Ferreroroche said:


> Mummy to be x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ferreroroche said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mummy to be x said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies I had an early scan due to some bleeding and on the scan they found a little haemorrhage next to the sac very small at 1cm x 1.5cm. My question is could this be risky with it being next to the sac?
> 
> I feel so scared! Baby did have a heartbeat but I feel on edge constantly.
> 
> It Is natural to feel scared, but if you read this thread you should see that there are many examples like yours and most of them have a positive outcome in relation to the sch.
> 
> Try to take it easy right now. Do you have a follow up scan soon?Click to expand...
> 
> My next scan is the 24th July! But I've booked a private one for the 1st July I can't bare to wait so long xClick to expand...
> 
> Don't blame you. I had them every week to 2 weeks in the first trimester due to bleeding. I was going out of my mind half of the time.
> 
> I'm 21 weeks now though and still hanging onat the moment.Click to expand...

Are you still having bleeding?


----------



## Ferreroroche

Not right now. It was on and off until 18 weeks but has stopped for 3 weeks now so crossing everything it stays that way.


----------



## Angel Bat

Hi ladies, 
Here's my story: I was bleeding like crazy, went to emergency room where we sat and sat for hours and was finally told that, although my HCG numbers were great, I was having a miscarriage but was sent home with threatened miscarriage. Booked appointment with Dr. who, a few days later, confirmed miscarriage on the phone--without ordering an ultrasound. I go in for an ultrasound a day later, just to confirm everything had "passed" so to speak, and the tech instead shows me a heartbeat. I was utterly shocked. So I have been diagnosed with a SCH, a fairly large one, I think, and am taking it VERY easy. I'm a teacher so I do have the luxury to sit around a bunch in the summer if I need to. The baby's heart rate was a little on the low side, also, but i am doing my absolute best to remain positive and visualize healing and healthy hearts. 
Thanks so much for being here, everyone!


----------



## Ferreroroche

Wow Angel bat that sounds really stressful, and rather disappointing that you were dismissed as a miscarriage without any real investigation.

How are you now? Has the bleeding slowed?

How far along are you?

Any more scans planned to check on little ones heartbeat?


----------



## Feronia

Hey all, I'm back. I had a SCH with my son and bled from 6-8 weeks. Well, I got unlucky a second time. I had bright read bleeding at 5.5 and 6.5 weeks and a bunch of brown bleeding a few nights ago. I went in for an u/s and everything is good, but i have a SCH measuring 25x9x7.

I hope I make it through just like with my son, but now I'm googling sizes and trying to get a sense of things.


----------



## Ferreroroche

Feronia said:


> Hey all, I'm back. I had a SCH with my son and bled from 6-8 weeks. Well, I got unlucky a second time. I had bright read bleeding at 5.5 and 6.5 weeks and a bunch of brown bleeding a few nights ago. I went in for an u/s and everything is good, but i have a SCH measuring 25x9x7.
> 
> I hope I make it through just like with my son, but now I'm googling sizes and trying to get a sense of things.

Hey Feronia!

I do remember you from the first time.

Sorry to hear that you have got another sch. Me too. I reached 24 weeks yesterday so hoping this sch won't cause trouble from this point, but I have now developed another problem totally unrelated that is worrying me this time very much.

There seems to be no rest from the complications.


----------



## Feronia

Ferreroroche said:


> Hey Feronia!
> 
> I do remember you from the first time.
> 
> Sorry to hear that you have got another sch. Me too. I reached 24 weeks yesterday so hoping this sch won't cause trouble from this point, but I have now developed another problem totally unrelated that is worrying me this time very much.
> 
> There seems to be no rest from the complications.

Oh no, I'm sorry you have one again, too. Still at 24 weeks? What else is going on? I hope the rest of your pregnancy goes by uneventfully!


----------



## Ferreroroche

Feronia said:


> Ferreroroche said:
> 
> 
> Hey Feronia!
> 
> I do remember you from the first time.
> 
> Sorry to hear that you have got another sch. Me too. I reached 24 weeks yesterday so hoping this sch won't cause trouble from this point, but I have now developed another problem totally unrelated that is worrying me this time very much.
> 
> There seems to be no rest from the complications.
> 
> Oh no, I'm sorry you have one again, too. Still at 24 weeks? What else is going on? I hope the rest of your pregnancy goes by uneventfully!Click to expand...

Yes, still at 24 weeks! Haven't had a scan since 20 weeks though, so maybe it has gone... I'll find out soon.

On Saturday, I developed a small lump on my forehead, which grew at a really scary rate over 2 days. By Monday I went to docs who was concerned it may be sinister due to the fact it felt boney and attached to the skull. Had an ultrasound but was inconclusive so consultant now wanting an MRI scan to look in more detail.

Obviously I'm terrified it could be nasty, but also terrified it could have implications o the baby if they need to treat it.


----------



## Lightbright4

I'm almost 13 weeks pregnant and I was diagnosed 3 weeks ago with a sch. Yesterday I found out it was very large and put on a month of bed rest. The Dr said there's a 10-20% chance with the size of this bleed I will lose the baby. The internet is the devil..lol. I've googled and googled n scared myself to death. I've never had this with my previous pregnancies and one if my friends told me if this group


----------



## nordicpixie83

Hey ladies , 

So i started with a lot of pain last Monday night with scant pale pink discharge. I went to the ED was there 5 hrs and was referred to "early pregnancy problem clinic" EPPC the next morning for a scan. Scan showed a pregnancy in uterus at 6+4 with HB. Then on Wednesday I had a moderate bleed , so back to EPPC and baby was still there with a HB. I spotted and had pains on and off up until yesterday morning . I had a very heavy red bleed it was gushing and I was terrified. So i went to the ED and thankfully I was sent to gynae very quickly. I had another scan and baby was there had grown another weeks worth measuring 7+4 and had a good HB. Then the radiographer noticed that I had a substantial SCH just above the gestational sac. It was bigger than the sac and has a lot of clots . Passed one clot last night. Today I've had brown discharge and some bloody stuff. I feel absolutely exhausted and still very tender. Was told i could still miscarry as I'd been producing fresh blood in higher quantities as the week passed. I've heard lots of reassuring stories but I'm still worried sick.


----------



## Ferreroroche

Lightbright4 said:


> I'm almost 13 weeks pregnant and I was diagnosed 3 weeks ago with a sch. Yesterday I found out it was very large and put on a month of bed rest. The Dr said there's a 10-20% chance with the size of this bleed I will lose the baby. The internet is the devil..lol. I've googled and googled n scared myself to death. I've never had this with my previous pregnancies and one if my friends told me if this group

Hi Lightbright. Sorry you are here under these circumstances. It's so scary.

Did they tell you how large it was? 

I have had large and moderate size sch' s in my last two pregnancies at the end of the first trimester and my first was born full term, and this one is now 25+6.

Bed rest is a good idea, it certainly seemed to help my bleeding slow quicker.

Also lots of water to drink... like loads. Keep hydrated as it will help the uterus relax. 

Has your doctor prescribed progesterone? This isn't a standard response but I have had it both times and have really seen a reduction of contractions in my uterus while there was active/brown bleeding still occurring.

Sit tight, and hang in there. You will always fin d bad stories on google, but if you read this thread you will see that the vast majority of sch's do still result in a healthy baby.


----------



## wantingagirl

Is this group still going x


----------



## mara16jade

There's a few of us who still hang around. My sch was over 3 years ago, but I check in here from time to time. :)


----------



## jaime_h

Hi, 

I am not one to typically join forums or chat rooms but I've found reading past posts that this group has offered a lot of comfort. 

Here's my story:

This is my second pregnancy. I miscarried last year in December at 7 weeks one day after seeing the heartbeat at the dating scan. It was truly a tragedy in my life and a huge sense of loss for me and my partner. 

After 6 months of trying again we fell pregnant and we are now expecting in February 2018. 

At 13+1 I woke up in the night to a gush of red blood. Naturally I panicked and we went straight to emergency assuming the worst. Fortunately we were seen quickly and an ultrasound showed us our baby was alive and well with a strong heartbeat. I have never felt such love and relief. The red blood stopped almost immediately within the hour after it happend and was followed by a small amount of brown bleeding. 

Since our visit to ER we have seen our family doctor and also a radiology clinic which allowed us to get a more detailed look of our baby. We were diagnosed at that time with a "small" SCH which is directly above my cervix. A Dr. spoke to us and told us that it was not of a concern to her and that it would likely resolve itself before my 19 weeks scan on Sept. 22nd. We left feeling optimistic. 

After a week of hardly any spotting (just a little brown upon wiping) I thought we were on the road to recovery. Now at 14+1 I'm not so sure... 

Last night my spotting became heavier again. Although it is still brown and "watery" (no clots) it seems the healing process is going in the other direction. It seems more active at night then almost completely stops during the day. This has lasted 48 hours so far. I haven't had any cramps but I do feel some pressure on my cervix.. it almost has a light throbbing sensation. Does anyone know what that is caused by? 

I have read that brown blood means "old blood" and that it could actually be a good thing that its coming out. I am just not sure what to believe as I had brown blood before I miscarried on my first pregnancy. I am extremely anxious and not sure what to expect in the coming weeks. 

Today I ordered a doppler in hopes to hear the babies heart beat at home for more confidence. 

I guess I'm rambling now but it just feels good to get it all out. Would love to hear some thoughts of reassurance of people that are going through or have gone through similar experiences. Amongst the worry it can feel very lonely at times. 

Looking forward to any responses. :)


----------



## Ferreroroche

Hi and welcome.

Whilst I can't definitively guarantee that it is all fine, I can tell you that it is typical of sch's to bleed out over quite some time. Especially when over the cervix.

I have had two over my last two pregnancies at c. 12 weeks (which also occurred after a miscarriage) and with both the initial bleed stopped (in this particular pregnancy it stopped after about 3 days). But then I had a number of subsequent bleeds (usually brown) up until 18 weeks.

This time I could go 1-2 weeks in between bleeds and think all was resolving and then out of nowhere I would bleed again for a couple more days.

Each time I got thebaby checked and she was fine.

One sonographer told me it is part of the sch resolving. After the red bleed, it clots up, then either dries up and gets reabsorbed or turns back to liquid (brown) and comes out. But it's horrid to see.

I am now 29+6 weeks and haven't bled since 18 weeks but the sch was visible at my 20 weeks scan over the cervix, but was no longer visible at my 28 week scan.

I hope this helps.


----------



## nordicpixie83

jaime_h said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am not one to typically join forums or chat rooms but I've found reading past posts that this group has offered a lot of comfort.
> 
> Here's my story:
> 
> This is my second pregnancy. I miscarried last year in December at 7 weeks one day after seeing the heartbeat at the dating scan. It was truly a tragedy in my life and a huge sense of loss for me and my partner.
> 
> After 6 months of trying again we fell pregnant and we are now expecting in February 2018.
> 
> At 13+1 I woke up in the night to a gush of red blood. Naturally I panicked and we went straight to emergency assuming the worst. Fortunately we were seen quickly and an ultrasound showed us our baby was alive and well with a strong heartbeat. I have never felt such love and relief. The red blood stopped almost immediately within the hour after it happend and was followed by a small amount of brown bleeding.
> 
> Since our visit to ER we have seen our family doctor and also a radiology clinic which allowed us to get a more detailed look of our baby. We were diagnosed at that time with a "small" SCH which is directly above my cervix. A Dr. spoke to us and told us that it was not of a concern to her and that it would likely resolve itself before my 19 weeks scan on Sept. 22nd. We left feeling optimistic.
> 
> After a week of hardly any spotting (just a little brown upon wiping) I thought we were on the road to recovery. Now at 14+1 I'm not so sure...
> 
> Last night my spotting became heavier again. Although it is still brown and "watery" (no clots) it seems the healing process is going in the other direction. It seems more active at night then almost completely stops during the day. This has lasted 48 hours so far. I haven't had any cramps but I do feel some pressure on my cervix.. it almost has a light throbbing sensation. Does anyone know what that is caused by?
> 
> I have read that brown blood means "old blood" and that it could actually be a good thing that its coming out. I am just not sure what to believe as I had brown blood before I miscarried on my first pregnancy. I am extremely anxious and not sure what to expect in the coming weeks.
> 
> Today I ordered a doppler in hopes to hear the babies heart beat at home for more confidence.
> 
> I guess I'm rambling now but it just feels good to get it all out. Would love to hear some thoughts of reassurance of people that are going through or have gone through similar experiences. Amongst the worry it can feel very lonely at times.
> 
> Looking forward to any responses. :)

Hey , my sch was diagnosed at 7+4 after an extremely heavy bright red bleed . After the red blood I had nothing for 24 ish hours then I had lots of very gunky brown discharge with stringy bits (sorry tmi!) every day until just over ten weeks. I do find I'm more panicky every time I feel wet below thinking oh no am I bleeding again. But it's just normal pregnant cm. My SCH was fairly large as well . I hope yours settles soon and/or drains out so you can have peace of mind xxx :hugs:


----------



## jaime_h

Thank you Ferreroroche and nordicpixie83 for the reply. 

I very much appreciate the support group. It is good to know that other people have gone through or are going through similar experience. From what i have read most of us will make it out as SCH graduates and end up with healthy babies when it's all said and done. :) 

I am now going on two weeks since my initial red bleed. Spotting has been on and off since. It seems I will go 24-36 hours with nothing and then I'll have a little bit of brown spotting/staining show up. Usually it's first thing in the morning which I have also read is a common pattern. 

What I am most curious about is people's opinion of bed rest and/or pelvic rest... The Doctors I've seen in Canada don't really seem worried about my condition at all. They have not referred me for additional ultrasounds (next one is scheduled for 19 weeks and I'm currently 15+2). They have not recommended any sort of pelvic or bed rest but I have read a lot of women swear by it. I have noticed that when I am pushing myself harder in the day it is usually when the spotting increases. Does anyone have more information on whether bed rest or pelvic rest has been recommended to them and/or if it's worked for them? Otherwise am I just being over cautious? 

Thanks again!


----------



## nordicpixie83

jaime_h said:


> Thank you Ferreroroche and nordicpixie83 for the reply.
> 
> I very much appreciate the support group. It is good to know that other people have gone through or are going through similar experience. From what i have read most of us will make it out as SCH graduates and end up with healthy babies when it's all said and done. :)
> 
> I am now going on two weeks since my initial red bleed. Spotting has been on and off since. It seems I will go 24-36 hours with nothing and then I'll have a little bit of brown spotting/staining show up. Usually it's first thing in the morning which I have also read is a common pattern.
> 
> What I am most curious about is people's opinion of bed rest and/or pelvic rest... The Doctors I've seen in Canada don't really seem worried about my condition at all. They have not referred me for additional ultrasounds (next one is scheduled for 19 weeks and I'm currently 15+2). They have not recommended any sort of pelvic or bed rest but I have read a lot of women swear by it. I have noticed that when I am pushing myself harder in the day it is usually when the spotting increases. Does anyone have more information on whether bed rest or pelvic rest has been recommended to them and/or if it's worked for them? Otherwise am I just being over cautious?
> 
> Thanks again!

Hey ,

So the sonographer in Ireland couldn't have given two hoots and told me to tell my regular dr that I was a threatened miscarriage . Unfortunately I had my big haemorrhage just as we were moving back to Scotland. I was able to put myself on bed (or at least sofa with minimal activity) rest for four weeks , it definitely lessened my cramping and I think helped my pregnancy.I still had the dogs and my daughters plus light house chores. But that was the extent of my exertion. Definitely no sex or orgasm. Now I'm 13+3 had a great scan the other day and baby looks great ! Heard it on my Doppler tonight . Was such a blessing :cloud9:


----------



## jaime_h

Hi nordicpixie83, 

I'm so happy to hear that you're pregnancy is progressing well and that you recently heard your babies heartbeat on an at home doppler. I find whenever I am feeling a bit discouraged finding the babies heartbeat helps me immensely. 

I am still spotting dark brown every few days and having minor cramps. It's been over two weeks now so I guess I am almost getting used to it. Is the cramping normal? I get nervous when I go to bed at night for fear that I'll have another big bleed, but so far I've only had the one at 12+5. I would really like to have another ultrasound for peace of mind. 

How many ultrasounds have you had? I have read many women with SCH are advised to get them every two weeks, but my Dr doesn't think that's necessary. My next one is schedule for September 22nd (I'll be 19th weeks) and it just seems like that's SO FAR AWAY! 

Wishing you a wonderful and relaxing weekend. Thanks again for the correspondence.


----------



## nordicpixie83

jaime_h said:


> Hi nordicpixie83,
> 
> I'm so happy to hear that you're pregnancy is progressing well and that you recently heard your babies heartbeat on an at home doppler. I find whenever I am feeling a bit discouraged finding the babies heartbeat helps me immensely.
> 
> I am still spotting dark brown every few days and having minor cramps. It's been over two weeks now so I guess I am almost getting used to it. Is the cramping normal? I get nervous when I go to bed at night for fear that I'll have another big bleed, but so far I've only had the one at 12+5. I would really like to have another ultrasound for peace of mind.
> 
> How many ultrasounds have you had? I have read many women with SCH are advised to get them every two weeks, but my Dr doesn't think that's necessary. My next one is schedule for September 22nd (I'll be 19th weeks) and it just seems like that's SO FAR AWAY!
> 
> Wishing you a wonderful and relaxing weekend. Thanks again for the correspondence.

Hi ,

I think now you're at the stage where ligaments are getting really stretchy and you're baby is growing so the uterus has a big growth spurt and it's all a bit achey. I remember with my first being 16-17weeks and rolling around the floor in agony and it purely being down to everything stretching and growing. I get the odd ache now but I'm on baby four and have an irritable uterus . Make sure you drink a LOT of water , even the slightest hint of dehydration can cause the uterus to get irritable and contract . As soon as you feel those aches stop and put your feet up with a cup of tea ! :hugs:


----------



## prayin4nugget

Hi there, new to the forum but looking for support and thankful to read positive outcome stories. I had a couple sch's with my last son but they showed up in the second trimester and weren't ever large enough to concern the Dr. After 2 early miscarriages and infertility we found out we were expecting again about 3 weeks ago. I've had low progesterone for years so after the blood work showed it was low again i started the progesterone shots twice a week. At about 5w4d i had some intense cramps at church and when i went to the bathroom out came some pinkish reddish globs so i called the on call who sent me to the er. There they found a large sch measuring 3.5cm and saw the gestational and yolk sac. I've had no bleeding since and random cramping. I've been put on pelvic rest and told to chug water and rest in bed as much as possible. 

I went back for a sono yesterday morning and the clot was still there measuring the same size over a week later. The baby was measuring about 5 days behind and the heartbeat was on track for what the baby measured. I wouldn't be concerned with the size difference if the clot wasn't involved but it is so i am :(

The Dr seemed to have a melancholy tone and told me to be cautiously optimistic. The size of the clot is huge compared to the baby and it has me freaked out. 

I'm trying to do my best and trust that God has a plan but I'm not great at being patient or waiting. I also know the risk is greater when the clot is larger than the size of the baby so I'm not sure what to think. I'm thankful it hasn't grown in a week but it also hasn't gone down in size and now with the baby measuring a little behind as well I'm just...ugh.

Any positive reinforcement would be great ladies. Thank you so much for having this forum, the things I've read online are horrid and terrifying.


----------



## mara16jade

After my first bleed, I was sent home with miscarriage paperwork. I wasn't told in was currently having a miscarriage, but that the possibility was there and I needed to be prepared. He is now a very healthy and rambunctious 3 year old. :)

Pelvic rest and lots of water was all my specialist could recommend. Unfortunately SCHs aren't very well understood. It's all a waiting game and trying to be optimistic. Most SCHs turn out OK and tend to be just a stressful occurance. I hope things turn out ok. :hugs:


----------



## maryanne1987

Hi, I was recommended to join this group as I'm so upset and worried at the moment and desperately need some advice. I had a scan this morning at 13+5 to monitor a bleed, and the bleed has more than doubled in size from 3cm to 7.5cm. I've been put on pelvic rest but I'm so scared now. I haven't bled at all, but I am on blood thinners due to a clotting issue. I've had a loss at 19 weeks so now I'm terrified that historyis going to repeat itself. I've been given no advice or been told what to expect so staying optimistic is hard.


----------



## wantingagirl

Hi everyone, my names shona What a horrible day I ended up In hospital all afternoon after red blood about 2pm I've had pink spotting twice more and more than I had previously. Looks like the hematoma hasn't gone he a tisy said it's slightly bigger in measurements but said that could be due to taken measurements at a different angle. He also said the edge of the placenta is low down but it should move up. What if it doesn't and it did-attaches the placenta I'm so worried. I read 50% miscarriage rate if there in 2nd tri &#65533;&#65533;It's a small one 26mm he says but it's stayed that size since 6 weeks does thus usually end badly. Here it is on my scan. Im terrifed I've had 4 losses 3 in a row and taken me 3.5 years to get here im also worried if it goes or even just stays the same could it cause preterm labour
 



Attached Files:







IMG_8037.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## mara16jade

My sch bleed all the way until ~15 weeks and then pretty much stopped. Take it easy and stay on pelvic rest. :hugs:


----------



## wantingagirl

mara16jade said:


> My sch bleed all the way until ~15 weeks and then pretty much stopped. Take it easy and stay on pelvic rest. :hugs:

I've been on pelvic rest since 6 weeks but its exactly the same size. Is it something to be concerned about and preterm labour a risk even if it goes? My other concern is I only spotted about 5 times between 6 weeks til 14 weeks once oink rest brown only once when wiped but yesterday more than normal it was red once then pink mixed in with a lot of discharge is this a good sign?


----------



## mara16jade

I bled so much. If I wasn't bleeding, I was spotting brown or pink. Even with the dark red big bleeds, the Dr's didn't mention miscarriage or the sch getting bigger.

Sadly, the only thing you can do is remain on pelvic rest and drink lots of water. :(


----------



## wantingagirl

mara16jade said:


> I bled so much. If I wasn't bleeding, I was spotting brown or pink. Even with the dark red big bleeds, the Dr's didn't mention miscarriage or the sch getting bigger.
> 
> Sadly, the only thing you can do is remain on pelvic rest and drink lots of water. :(

Im just so worried too incasr the placenta starts coming away. Doctor didn't even say to go in pelvic rest. I don't need to be on bed rest do I? I'm hoping as it's so small and low down it's ok I just thought it usually goes by 12 weeks x


----------



## wantingagirl

Do you think the pic I posted of it is anything to be worried about?


----------



## mara16jade

To me that looks small, and probably not problematic. I don't think bed rest is needed unless you're really bleeding badly and possibly having clots come out too. Can you be referred to a specialist to get a 2nd opinion on you sch?


----------



## Agcam

I'm so glad I found this group. It's good to read all the positive stories. 

I had a large bleed at 7+2, and was told that it was a miscarriage. I had a scan the following week, which had already been scheduled due to another issue, and she found a blood clot but no active bleeding. We also saw bean, which came as a huge shock. 
I had another really large bleed at 8+4 (with a sizeable clot). 
Since then, I've been spotting brown (sorry TMI....with stringy brown clots) pretty much on a daily basis. 

Funnily enough, the consultant who did my last scan didn't actually tell me it was an SCH. I requested a copy of the report, which was sent home, and that's where it's listed. 

I'm 9+6 today. I have another scan on Tuesday, and have my fingers crossed. 
The uncertainty is terrible, waiting to see if you start bleeding again. I'm just taking it one day at a time. 

Sending good wishes to everyone.


----------



## nordicpixie83

I hope your scan goes well :hugs: We were also told to expect a complete miscarriage . Baby is doing well though :hugs:


----------



## VieraSky

I'm so glad I found this group! 

A few days ago at 12w 5d I went to the bathroom and when I wiped saw a brownish discharge. No big deal I thought, it's brown so it's old. The next time I went it was pink so I called my Dr and the nurse told me to keep an eye on it and let them know if it got heavier or turned red. Well next time I went it was red and there were droplets in the toilet bowl. So I went in to the doc. They got me in for an ultrasound and everything looked fine with the baby. The tech did find a small bleed and the next day the doc called and said it was a small sch and put me on pelvic rest for two weeks. 

This morning I woke up to feel liquid rolling off of me. It wasn't a lot a lot but it's more discharge or spotting than I have had this pregnancy. When I reached down to check and see if it was blood, my hand came back clear and it was odorless. I went to the bathroom and had some blood when i wipe but no more than previously. I'm laying on my left side right now and the liquid seems to have stopped. Anyone know I'd this is discharge, something to do with sch, or something more concerning? 

Thanks &#10084;


----------



## Agcam

Vierasky - Sorry you've been diagnosed with an SCH. I feel your pain. 
I'm 13 weeks tomorrow, and have had three massive bleeds so far. I had clear/brownish fluid on a few occassions after my second and third bleeds. My first concern was amniotic fluid, but no problems there. 
It could be plasma from the clot, but I think it's worth ringing your midwife for reassurance. :hugs:

Pixie - I hope all is well. :hugs:

I had a scan on Wednesday. Bean is fine, thankfully. I still have a clot inside, though it is a bit smaller than on my last scan. I'm desperately hoping that I don't have any more bleeding episodes. 

I'd like to ask a question about monitoring, please. So far, I've had scans every 1-2 weeks. At my 12 week scan this week, I was told that the next scheduled scan would be at 20 weeks. They apparently don't routinely monitor SCHs, and wouldn't scan me again unless I have another big bleed. What is everyone else's experience WRT monitoring?


----------



## VieraSky

I talked to the on call doc because it was on the weekend. She said that it was normal. I went in on Tuesday because I'd already had an appt scheduled and baby's heartbeat was nice and strong on the doppler. I haven't had a bleed since :)


----------



## nordicpixie83

Hey , we're still doing well . So close to V-day (viability) , yet feels so far :haha:. I've had no further bleeding and my scans look good so far. Hoping it continues to go well and baby stays put for at least another 10 weeks . :hugs:


----------



## VieraSky

Is it better to bleed or not to bleed?


----------



## nordicpixie83

VieraSky said:


> Is it better to bleed or not to bleed?

SCH can bleed out or absorb. Either way it's better than it staying put. Saying that some ladies have full successful pregnancies with a SCH .


----------



## VieraSky

I'm just curious because I don't have a scan until Dec 18 and I haven't had a bleed in 8 days now.


----------



## Agcam

I think it's quite variable, Viera. 
It seems that in some cases, the clot can reabsorb, and then you won't have any spotting. 
I'm tending to have big bleeds, and then in between a lot of (sorry, TMI) brown spotting/stuff coming out. I believe that brown is better than fresh blood, because this means that the clot is working its way out. 

I don't have another scan till the 27th of December. It's too far away!


----------



## VieraSky

Yeah, brown blood is old blood.


----------



## BabyBrain80

Hi, today I had an early scan as I had some pink on wiping and freaked out so they brought my scan forward from tuesday next week. I thought I was maybe just being a drama queen as Im a bit sensitive after a mc earlier this year.
Anyway, scan showed a 6week sized baby with a heartbeat.....I should be around 7weeks 3days.
And a haematoma.....which to me looks huge! Behind the sac. Ive had no blood spotting and no more pink. But Im sick with worry. Ive to go back on Tuesday for another scan. Devistated and scared as i dont know what to expect xxx
 



Attached Files:







20171206_152249.jpg
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## nordicpixie83

BabyBrain80 said:


> Hi, today I had an early scan as I had some pink on wiping and freaked out so they brought my scan forward from tuesday next week. I thought I was maybe just being a drama queen as Im a bit sensitive after a mc earlier this year.
> Anyway, scan showed a 6week sized baby with a heartbeat.....I should be around 7weeks 3days.
> And a haematoma.....which to me looks huge! Behind the sac. Ive had no blood spotting and no more pink. But Im sick with worry. Ive to go back on Tuesday for another scan. Devistated and scared as i dont know what to expect xxx

Hey you :hugs: just wanted to send hugs . I went through all of this with this baby . Rest as much as you can , don't lift anything , drink lots of water . Sending sticky dust xxxxxxxx


----------



## BabyBrain80

I'm so scared Nordic xxxx
I've got another scan tomorrow at 10am, I will let you know. I've not had any bleeding but I just don't feel this will end well. :cry:


----------



## nordicpixie83

BabyBrain80 said:


> I'm so scared Nordic xxxx
> I've got another scan tomorrow at 10am, I will let you know. I've not had any bleeding but I just don't feel this will end well. :cry:

Hey sweetie how did you get on :hugs: xxxxxx


----------



## BabyBrain80

Not good. They weren't even bothered about the haematoma because they are too concerned about baby's growth. 
It's hardly grown in the 6 days between scans, less than it should have and we were already measuring over a week smaller. It went from something like 2.8 mm -3.3 mm. I should have been 8weeks2days so it's maybe 2weeks behind now?

Anyway, heart rate is too slow also. So not looking good at all. Xx


----------



## BabyBrain80

Just an update: went for another scan 3 days ago, no heart beat. Decided to wait for things to happen naturally and I passed my little tiny the next morning. :(


----------



## mara16jade

I'm so sorry. :(


----------



## VieraSky

I'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## elliecain

I&#8217;ve not read back and I know this is an old thread but I&#8217;ve just been diagnosed with a SCH and hoped for some support. 
I had a very heavy bleed on Friday night at 6+1. A&E said my cervix was closed and booked me for a scan today. Today there was a heartbeat and baby is measuring well, but the haematoma is nearly as big as the gestational sac, though anterior to it. 

I have to go back in 2 weeks for another scan. No mention of bed rest. My research tells me I should rest but I have an 11 month old so not sure how that will work. 

Anyone still here?


----------



## mara16jade

I had heavy, heavy bleeds with my sch. I never went on bedrest, but was definitely on pelvic rest for months. I had 5-6 huge, dramatic bleeds (with tiny clots) and spotted pink or brown 99% of the rest of the time. It finally all resolved by 18-20 weeks and he is a happy 3.5y.o. :)


----------



## elliecain

mara16jade said:


> I had heavy, heavy bleeds with my sch. I never went on bedrest, but was definitely on pelvic rest for months. I had 5-6 huge, dramatic bleeds (with tiny clots) and spotted pink or brown 99% of the rest of the time. It finally all resolved by 18-20 weeks and he is a happy 3.5y.o. :)

Thank you for replying. Im not enjoying the constant brown gunk but it is definitely preferable to the gushes of blood. Im so happy to hear it all resolved for you.


----------



## 6lilpigs

Hello ellie, I seem to be having similar to what you have just said, the browny black gunk on wiping for the past week, then the gush of red, first incident of red on the school pick up yesterday! That was close to being embarrassing:) I have booked a private scan for Thursday at 11am just to see for myself whats going on. I think I am about 9-10 weeks.


----------



## elliecain

6lilpigs said:


> Hello ellie, I seem to be having similar to what you have just said, the browny black gunk on wiping for the past week, then the gush of red, first incident of red on the school pick up yesterday! That was close to being embarrassing:) I have booked a private scan for Thursday at 11am just to see for myself whats going on. I think I am about 9-10 weeks.

Did you get checked out after the bleed, to check your cervix is closed etc?


----------



## 6lilpigs

No not been checked for anything, I'm going to the scan tomorrow unless things really pick up here in which i case I will hopefully recognise its over. Yesterday at 3pm another gush with slightly bigger clots, I think i am 80% sure it is not a good sign. so far this morning I have just had reddy pink when I wipe. We will see, you never know:) Hows it going for you ??


----------



## elliecain

Ill be thinking of you. Let me know how you get on. I was so sure it was over with the amount of boood I saw, but the baby was fine. They are stronger than we realise. 

Ive not bled for a few days now and even the brown has stopped. I have another scan on Friday, so am praying for good heartbeat and that baby has continued to grow.


----------



## BabyBrain80

Hey ladies just want to wish you both lots of luck, I hope your scans go well.

My friend had a large sch and bled a lot, it was very scary but her little boy was born a few months ago, full term and totally fine. I hope you get more information at your scans and a positive outcome. I totally understand your fear xxx


----------



## 6lilpigs

Well for me it turns out that I had a blighted ovum, which means the baby didnt develop at all only the bag, it got to about 6 weeks then stopped. I will hopefully naturally miscarry now that my brain ha caught up with my body. I am very glad that I went for the private scan as knowing that baby had never develop is alot better than wondering what went or i did wrong for a little person to stop growing at 9-10 weeks. Good luck all visitors to this thread:hugs:


----------



## 6lilpigs

Will be keeping an eye out for you ellie:)


----------



## BabyBrain80

Oh I'm so sorry 6lilpigs, I hope everything happens naturally for you and all is ok. :hugs:


----------



## elliecain

Oh no I&#8217;m so sorry. I hope that it is painless and quick. Take time to grieve because whatever the pregnancy was intended to be, you had a baby there when you got a positive test. Thinking of you xxx


----------



## VieraSky

I am so sorry 6lilpigs. Sending thoughts and prayers your way xx


----------



## ameeann

Hey ladies I hope some of you still check this thread... I had an early scan today due to some pain, to rule out ectopic, no bleeding though, however the scan shows a relatively large clot (comparison to sac etc) well I think it was, its a bit of a blur tbh... I don't feel very hopeful as I had a mc in November, I've put myself on pelvic rest and minimal duties, is no bleeding a good sign? I'm so worried :( around 6 weeks and we saw a hb (which I read is a good sign even eith a clot)


----------



## mara16jade

Not sure if you read back and saw my posts. I started spotting early on and have 5-6 major, dramatic bleeds. I had cramps, and spotting a lot and for 99% of the time whenever I wiped, there was either brown or pink blood. It finally cleared up around 17/18 weeks but I was told to remain on pelvic rest until 20 weeks just to be sure. That baby is now my 3.5y.o. rambunctious son. 

Most sch stories end well. Some don't. The first time I went in for bleeding, they sent me home with miscarriage paperwork. :( But it all worked out. I was a wreck for all those weeks. And for the rest of my pregnancy, I still hesitated to check the toilet paper when I wiped - I was so scared the entire pregnancy. It did get better as time went on. But that fear was always there.

Just stay on pelvic rest, and be kind to yourself. <3


----------



## ameeann

Thank you <3 it's so hard to not be a nervous wreck isn't it! I'm glad your story ended well!


----------



## elliecain

Hi ameeann. I am in a similar situation. 
I gushed red blood at 6+2 and was diagnosed with an SCH. The baby has gone from strength to strength and I&#8217;ve been lucky to have 4 scans in 2.5 weeks. The haematoma has shrunk a lot and I&#8217;ve been bleeding brown gunk for 2 weeks so I think that was it coming out. I still hate to find blood when I wipe but at least I know it&#8217;s old blood. 
I&#8217;m on a Facebook SCH support group and can give you the details if you want. Don&#8217;t google SCH or you will read horrible things. Most pregnancies with an SCH are just fine.


----------



## ameeann

elliecain said:


> Hi ameeann. I am in a similar situation.
> I gushed red blood at 6+2 and was diagnosed with an SCH. The baby has gone from strength to strength and I&#8217;ve been lucky to have 4 scans in 2.5 weeks. The haematoma has shrunk a lot and I&#8217;ve been bleeding brown gunk for 2 weeks so I think that was it coming out. I still hate to find blood when I wipe but at least I know it&#8217;s old blood.
> I&#8217;m on a Facebook SCH support group and can give you the details if you want. Don&#8217;t google SCH or you will read horrible things. Most pregnancies with an SCH are just fine.

Oh that would be great! Thank you...


The epu were just like, yeh, it's hit and miss, just gotta see what happens... :/ although the lady scanning me told me it's really common! I have another scan in 2 weeks to assess the bleed, depending on if I bleed prior to then or not!


----------



## VieraSky

ameeann said:


> Hey ladies I hope some of you still check this thread... I had an early scan today due to some pain, to rule out ectopic, no bleeding though, however the scan shows a relatively large clot (comparison to sac etc) well I think it was, its a bit of a blur tbh... I don't feel very hopeful as I had a mc in November, I've put myself on pelvic rest and minimal duties, is no bleeding a good sign? I'm so worried :( around 6 weeks and we saw a hb (which I read is a good sign even eith a clot)

For me, no bleeding was a good sign. I had spotting one day and a large gush of blood a couple days later, and then nothing. It's hard, because it's either good (it's absorbing itself) or bad (the blood is gathering inside). Mine ended up being good, and it resolved itself. Definitely get as much rest as you can, LOTS of water, and no lifting anything heavy or doing anything strenuous.


----------



## ameeann

Thank you! I'm assuming it's good as the scan lady didn't say she could see active bleeding, only a clot... Although I'm not sure what any of it meant tbh, I didn't think to ask questions til I was home! I'm hoping for good news though lol xx


----------



## VieraSky

Apparently not a lot of doctors elaborate about SCH's because mine told me absolutely nothing about mine when I was diagnosed, and a lot of the ladies I've talked to say the same thing! I got all of my info from a support group that I joined on facebook. It's surprising how little people have heard about them when they are as common as they are.


----------



## mel28nicole

Im kind of happy I found this thread. Wanted to give my story real quick. I had some bleeding at 5 weeks and was diagnosed With a SCH. The bleeding only lasted a day. I had a follow up ultrasound 11 days later and the SCH was gone.. because what they thought was a SCH was actually a 2nd sac! Here I am with twins. Still blows my mind that it was mistaken for a SCH but at that stage there was nothing in the sacs.


----------



## VieraSky

Congratulations mel28nicole!


----------



## ameeann

Did anyone have any pain with their sch? Not like cramping but like an aching uterus? I'm trying to figure out if the pain is from the sch or my csection scar! It just feels like pressure in my lower abdomen, just an achey feeling!


----------



## VieraSky

Yes. I have had an aching uterus for most of this pregnancy. My SCH has resolved, so I'm pretty sure it's not SCH related, just one of the joys of pregnancy.


----------



## ameeann

Thank you for your reply xx


----------



## wantingagirl

I had a SCH which resolved itself by 24 weeks and I'm just waiting on little man now &#128153;


----------



## VieraSky

ameeann said:


> Thank you for your reply xx

Of course xx


----------



## Agcam

I'm sorry for not responding sooner to everybody's posts. I haven't been on here for ages....

I'm 29 weeks now, and received the all-clear on the SCH front a few weeks back. 

6lilpigs - I know this is late, but I'm so sorry :hugs:

Waitingagirl - I'm so pleased for you. It's such a relief, isn't it? :) 

Ameeann - I had quite a bit of cramping and aches. It's very disconcerting, but I've made it to 29 weeks, so take heart. 

Ellie - I had a lot of bleeding (TMI ahead) - 6 bleeding episodes in total, with two so large that they went through my pad and clothes and I had a small amount of blood on the bathroom floor, along with some really large clots! Despite all of that, it resolved and baby is now kicking away happily at 29 weeks. I'm not saying this to frighten you, just to let you know that you can have a lot of bleeding and the SCH can still resolve! Please make sure you stay hydrated, and don't do anything too strenuous. 
Regarding bed rest, the EPU didn't suggest it, but when I saw my GP after my 4th bleed, she blew a gasket and put me on medical leave for over a month. I returned to work once I knew that the SCH had resolved. 

Mel28nicole - Congratulations! How lovely :) 

Marajade - Thank you for sharing your story. I too had a misdiagnosed miscarriage after my first bleed. I'm so glad things worked out :) 

I concur with Viera - they really don't give you a lot of information on diagnosis. I found out most of what I know from reading the medical literature, and other information sources. I didn't realise that there's a FB group, but TBH, I'm less active on FB than I am on here :) 

Sending good thoughts to everybody. Hope it all works out for all of you :hugs:


----------



## LuvallmyH

Hi ladies, seems I'm here.I had my first appt today with dating scan. The good part is baby is measuring exactly by my O date. HR is nice and strong at 158. The bad news is I have a moderate sch. They did not give me measurements, but I could clearly see it on my scan. It goes a long way around the gestational sac. :nope: Midwife seemed very concerned and told me it's a "coin toss" whether I'll lose baby or not. She said it was good to see a baby measuring bang on dates & with a strong hb, but they can not predict with the bleed. They plan to do nothing to follow up. She said resume normal activities, it's in God's hands & I can't do anything to change it. She also said I do have issue for concern because my eggs are 41 years old. Basically she was a huge ray of sunshine......
I have been googling all day - of course, and I can't help but think maybe restricting my activities can't hurt. I'm going to increase my water intake - super hard because I feel so pukey. 
Here&#8217;s my perfect little bean

I guess I'm just looking for some encouragement.


----------



## VieraSky

It seems like doctors and midwife's never want to tell you what is up when it comes to a SCH.

They occur in around 3.1% of all pregnancies and are the most common cause of bleeding in the first trimester. Most SCH's resolve themselves by 20 weeks.

It's important to get as much rest as you can, drink plenty of fluids, no heavy lifting (nothing over 10lbs), and no strenuous activity.

Are you actively bleeding? If so, how heavy is it?


----------



## LuvallmyH

VieraSky said:


> It seems like doctors and midwife's never want to tell you what is up when it comes to a SCH.
> 
> They occur in around 3.1% of all pregnancies and are the most common cause of bleeding in the first trimester. Most SCH's resolve themselves by 20 weeks.
> 
> It's important to get as much rest as you can, drink plenty of fluids, no heavy lifting (nothing over 10lbs), and no strenuous activity.
> 
> Are you actively bleeding? If so, how heavy is it?

Thank you for your reply! I am not bleeding at all and have had no bleeding or spotting at all so far:shrug:


----------



## VieraSky

Not bleeding is usually better than bleeding. Bleeding can irritate the sac and cause issues further along. I would prefer to not bleed!


----------



## LuvallmyH

That is great to hear! I will update my progress as it comes.


----------



## elliecain

I had a massive bleed at 6 weeks and was also told it was going to be 50/50. They really cannot predict how it will go because people vary so much. After 2/3 days of red blood, I had several weeks of brown blood and now nothing for 2 weeks. I have my 12 week/dating scan on Monday and I am hopeful the SCH will have resolved. It had shrunk a lot at 8 weeks. 
I didn&#8217;t rest. I have a 1 year old and I returned to work 2 weeks ago after a year on maternity leave. There was no way I could avoid lifting my son and I refuse to ruin my time with him because of this vile thing. I did increase my water intake for a bit, but that&#8217;s all. 
I honestly think it&#8217;s the luck of the draw, which is so hard to hear. I joined a support group and there were lots of people on there who had lost babies and it felt so negative and depressing, so I left. I think the stats are actually good and better than 50/50. Many women don&#8217;t even know they have one unless it bleeds and many deliver the SCH with the baby. 
I hope yours resolves and I wish you a happy and healthy pregnancy.


----------



## LuvallmyH

Thank you for your encouragement. I hope everything continues to get better for you. With all my kids there is no way I could be on bedrest. I plan to take it as easy as I can. 
Please let us how how your scan goes. Ill be thinking of you :flower:


----------



## LuvallmyH

How is everyone doing?
Ive had no bleeding so Im assuming thats good news? I do feel concerned because my belly is so big. Im fearful that the bleed is bigger & making me bigger. Just being paranoid? My nt scan is scheduled for 4/5 so Ill get a peek at whats going on in there. Super frustrating I wont know anything until then.


----------



## VieraSky

I always took no bleeding a s a good sign. Also, I've never heard of a SCH causing a belly to be bigger, so probably just normal pregnancy bloating :)


----------



## LuvallmyH

VieraSky said:


> I always took no bleeding a s a good sign. Also, I've never heard of a SCH causing a belly to be bigger, so probably just normal pregnancy bloating :)

Thank you! It can really drive you crazy not knowing what is going on in there! Im on the fence about calling my ob and requesting a scan. I know if I told him Im going slightly crazy and I need piece of mind hed do it. Or I can wait until my nt scan. Its not that far away.


----------



## VieraSky

If it would help put your mind at ease I would do it. It's better to know and not be stressed about it.


----------



## elliecain

My scan went really well. We are low risk for the 3 trisomies and baby was so active! Annoyingly, they could still see a bit of haematoma, but it was very grey (old blood) and looks tiny now that the baby has grown so much. They didn&#8217;t think it was any concern at all. Yay!
 



Attached Files:







8267831B-8B9A-4B4E-B1B3-EACDF81CF551.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## LuvallmyH

That is fantastic news!!! Im so happy for you!


----------



## Curlymikes

I had a scan 2 days ago and i have a hematoma. They said its on the inferior margin if that means anything to anyone. The baby is measuring great with a hb of 172. The hematoma measured 3.4x2.5x1.3. They told me to go on pelvic rest. Aparently it was there at my 6 week scan and grew. Im mad they never told me about it at my first scan. Anybody have any reassuring stories? That it can stop growing and start resolving? I was 8+3 at the scan. Ive had no bleeding or spotting.


----------



## VieraSky

elliecain - that's great news!!!

Curlymikes - I'm not sure what they meant when they said it was on the inferior margin, but maybe someone else here will. I was put on pelvic rest when they discovered mine after a bleed at 12.5 weeks. They also told me lots of water, no strenuous activities and no lifting over 15lbs. After my initial bleed, I only had one more (a big gush) and then nothing. I'm 32 weeks today, and our little girl is doing beautifully, no signs of the SCH since 20 weeks.


----------



## LuvallmyH

A little update for me:
I had my first MW appt today. She did an internal & checked hr with doppler. I measure exactly as she would expect for my gestation, hr was in the 170's, and baby was moving around a bunch - we could hear him/her. She said because I've had no bleeding or pain she expects the issue is resolving itself and won't be a problem. A very different song than she was singing last time, but I'm really happy. I also had the genetic blood work. My scan is in 2 weeks.


----------



## Curlymikes

Glad to hear it Luv! I went back for a repeat ultrasound and my original sch had resolved itself but aparently I have a new one! They said it was away from the placenta and not affecting the sac, and seemed not worried anymore. The baby measured 1 day ahead. I also had bloodwork done and Im waiting too!


----------



## VieraSky

That's great news ladies! Glad you both got positive news xx


----------



## LuvallmyH

I had my 12w scan today. Baby looks great and there is no sign of ever having a bleed! My sch was considered moderate and my mw called the outcome a "coin toss." I had no bleeding and it looks like my body reabsorbed it. I also got my results from my cell free dna testing this week and baby is low risk across toe board and a BOY!
Stay hopeful ladies!


----------



## mara16jade

That's great news! And congrats on a baby boy! Boys are crazy, and I love it. I have a 3.5y.o. and a 7m.o. now. :)


----------



## VieraSky

Congrats, luv! Boys are a handful, but they are wonderful. Both of mine are absolute sweethearts.


----------



## Agcam

Congratulations to both of you. I'm pleased that things are improving. :)

Re: inferior margin, I believe that just means that lowest edge of the placenta.


----------



## SS_Momma_of_2

So.. I supposedly have 2 sch...one moderate in size.
My Doctor didn't have much to say about it either. 
She actually stumbled explaining it to me.
I asked... Is it a risk? She answered no. But now I'm slightly worried as lots of you have been put on some kind of rest.

I have a scan on Monday..and Wednesday I'll be 13 weeks.
I'm supposed to run in a 5km on Sunday. I have been walking but haven't done much running lately just on account of being so tired. I'm not planning on "racing", just a slow run. What is your opinion ladies???


----------



## BunnyN

I wasn't told to do bed rest but told nothing strenuous like lifting bending or climbing stairs for 6 weeks. Every doctor seems to have a different oppinion about it, some say normal activity is fine, others say complete bed rest. I don't think any one really knows. Presumably depending on the reasons anything that could raise the press by raising your BP or heart rate *could* be a danger but on the other hand it might make no difference. Personally I would at least take it a bit easy for a few weeks but I think you have to decide what you are comfortable with. As it is it should disappear in a few weeks and you will carry on with a normal pregnancy but if it gets worse it can be a serious danger to the baby.


----------



## LuvallmyH

I had a moderate sch & put myself on pelvic rest. My dr & mw both said I did not need to. I guess I felt like if something went wrong Id blame myself. It wasnt too difficult to rest a little more & it was a short time. Its really what you are comfortable with.


----------



## mara16jade

My prenatal specialist told me to remain on pelvic rest until the sch was 100% cleared. If I was in your shoes, I wouldn't risk the 5k. But you need to determine that on your own, so you have no regrets either way. Be at peace with your decision. :)


----------



## VieraSky

Late advice, but I was told no strenuous exercise (no running, but I was allowed to go for short walks), no heavy lifting, etc. I don't know how big mine was, but it was on the smaller side I believe.


----------



## SS_Momma_of_2

Hi ladies. Thanks for all your responses 
I did go but took it easy. 
I had a scan Monday.. A Doctor was present so I asked him about it. He said they were not if any concern at all. 
I'm so happy to hear that. He was really great!


----------



## mwel8819

I'm going to revive this old post because I feel it is so helpful! I have read through all of the pages and learned a lot. 

At 11 weeks I had bright red blood that pooled in my panties and I just knew I had lost my baby. I went to the ER and the baby was fine and had a strong heartbeat. Fastforward to 13 weeks and I am STILL having brown active bleeding. Sometimes clots of it. It's so gross and I just want it to stop so I can stop thinking I'm bleeding every single night. 

How long did you bleed brown before it completely stopped? They told me it was a small SCH and that there was nothing to worry about but then I bled...so who I believe? Ugh, I feel like it is so unfair and it is taking the joy from this pregnancy.


----------



## mara16jade

I started bleeding at 5 weeks, and bled or spotted brown 100% of the time, until about 15 weeks. Stay on pelvic rest. Good luck! <3


----------



## deltadawn1987

Hi there had a small bleed last night and lots of cramping went to a and e they did a scan and baby was measuring 12weeks 4 days and seemed fine but doctor said I had a 2cm hematoma he didn’t say if this way big small nothing gave me no advice basically just said he didn’t know if it cause a miscarriage or not and told me I would probably keep bleeding for a few days I’m now waiting for appointment for another scan and I have no idea what’s going on anyone have any advice as I’m clueless to what’s going on x


----------



## elliecain

I know it is scary but you are most likely not going to have any further issues other than some bleeding. There is not much you can do, which is terribly frustrating, I know. 
I didn’t do any bed rest or anything - having a toddler meant I had to carry on as usual. After 2 weeks of bleeding, it all stopped. My baby was born 4 weeks ago with no problems at all.


----------



## bumble b

I know this is an old post but i thought i'd still post on here.
On saturday morning at 11 weeks i rolled over in bed & felt a gush & i just knew it was blood. I went to the bathroom & it was literally pouring out of me :nope: we rung 111 & were sent to a&e where i bled ridiculously heavy soaking through pads & clothes. We were admitted to epu & eventually i was checked. Next of womb closed, wth! So they scanned me & both babies were fine. I was sent home with one dr saying take it a bit easy & another saying bed rest. Well i opted for bed rest & bleeding has slowed although not stopped completely :sad2: nowwe have to wait until the 13th for our scan to see what is going on. So stressful xx


----------



## HopefulDoc

Hi there bumblb and anyone else still around! I have read the entire thread and it has given me a lot of reassurance and helped me pass the last 5 days without going insane.

I had a big bleed at 11 weeks, it looked like a spree killer scene with bright red footprints all over the carpets after a big sudden gush and I thought I had lost the baby. I fainted on the toilet as I lost more blood. It stopped 10 mins later though and as this happened at night I waited till the next day to visit the EPU. 

Scan showed baby 5 days ahead of dates (impossible as was a donor insemination) so growing well but a large retroplacental haematoma of 65 x 65 x 16mm.

I got virtually no information of help regarding my chances and risks, despite waiting to see the consultant for 9hrs to try and get answers, and being an ED/ER consultant myself in the same hospital! It isn’t any less foggy even for someone with significant medical knowledge. I put myself on bed rest after spending the day at the EPU reading everything I could find in the medical journals online. 

Next scan is NT scan in another 5 days and I will see the consultant again then as I am high risk due to my age. I have been spotting brown each day so hoping but not expecting improvement. 

All that remains is to cross fingers and toes and hope for the best.


----------



## bumble b

I had my nt scan this week. I was told to expect more bleeding & i did last night. I have had 3 big bleeds, first 2 were a week apart & 3rd 6 days later. Mines a similar size to yours. I spotted brown inbetween. Good luck for your scan xx


----------



## HopefulDoc

Bumble b - I hope your twins behave and stay the course. I was secretly hoping for twins as i’m probably too old for another shot at babies after this. But to be honest I’ll be delighted with any baby - beggars can’t be choosers, especially as my entire pregnancy feels like it has been one complication after another. 

I am a nervous wreck, which is totally out of character for me as the “cool & calm in any terrible emergency” doc. At least I am currently off work and GP will sign me off for as long as needed. I can’t avoid pulling/pushing/lifting and such in my line of work. 

Do you get another monitoring scan soon?


----------



## bumble b

We are in london on the 8th of march for a level 2 ultrasound but that's just for the twins. No extra monitoring for the sch specifically. I'm terrified, i hate feeling like this. Haven't even thought of names etc yet :( scared to get too attached x


----------



## HopefulDoc

bumble b said:


> Haven't even thought of names etc yet :( scared to get too attached x

Yep know that feeling well. I was trying to explain it to one of my best friends today who was full of “but you must think positive and get ready for your bundle of joy!” We won’t be buying anything until 24 weeks at the very earliest, and i’m trying hard not to even think of it as a baby at all yet. Too risky. 

I think I will have to either hoodwink the ultrasound machine from work somehow and secretly scan myself in an office when no one is around (if only it were possible and I knew what I would be looking at Haha) or will need to make the 90 min trip each way to nearest private ultrasound facility for a couple of scans before 20 weeks. Unless I can persuade Gynae for more scans. I’m determined to stay off work and fairly limited movement until this is either resolving or totally beyond any hope. 

I may read the thread again from the start - it was so reassuring to see mostly success stories first time I read it.


----------



## mara16jade

Best wishes for everyone here! Not sure if any of you read my stories on here, but I had some pretty bad bleeds. I first started spotting at 5 weeks, and continued to spot or have huge bleeds until at least 17 weeks. I have 5-6 huge, dramatic bleeds...one in particular I remember I suddenly drenched my jeans and ran to the bathroom where a bunch of blood and clots dumped into the toilet. It was awful. But my little guy hung on. Hes 4.5 years old now. But I remember his pregnancy so vividly because of how scared I was. I now have an 18mo and didn't bleed with him at all. But I was so scared of bleeding because of my 1st baby so I checked every single time I went to the bathroom for the entire pregnancy. I totally understand how scary it is, and how it feels impossible to bond with the baby. There are so many positive stories out there. Be sure to stay on pelvic rest. Doctors don't really know much about SCH's, but the specialist I saw, was adamant that I remain on 100% pelvic rest until they were positive the SCH was gone. Feel free to ask me whatever if you want. I know how lonely a SCH can make you feel. :hugs:


----------



## HopefulDoc

I did read all of the thread here before posting, so all of your story too Mara - it has just about kept me sane during the last week. I’m on my way through the whole 203 pages again at the moment for reassurance purposes. 

Terrifying is about right. My first big bleed was like a scene from a horror movie - I sometimes see folk saying in other sections “I had a really big bleed, it soaked half a pad” and i’m thinking “you have no idea”. I see a lot of blood and gore on a daily basis at work. My big bleed covered about a third of the landing carpet, plus some footprints in another room . It did settle very quickly to just very minor spotting for the last 6 days though. 

I’ve been significantly bleeding again most of the overnight, but it looks older than the first gusher, and no cramps. I had the whole placental abruption set of symptoms with the first bleed, including the textbook “woody uterus,” but less concerning this time as a lot more pinky and slightly darker and older looking. I hope it isn’t a bit watery from amniotic fluid. I’m just going to stick it out until my NT scan on Thursday though and hope the foetus is as wriggly as in the last US a week ago after first bleed. Shame my bum is getting numb from sitting on the toilet for an hour every while though! It has made me wonder if my small bleeding at 5+3 was actually the start of it all, but nothing untoward was seen on ultrasound after that at 6 weeks.


----------



## HopefulDoc

Good news so far in scan - first scan report was wrong and the clot is not anywhere near the placenta (big phew). It has changed shape and is still large but is organising so maybe the bleeding will stop soon. Now measures 8.1 x 2.6 x 1.7cm which is not that dissimilar in volume to the previous scan (6.6 x 6.6 x 1.7cm)


----------



## bumble b

I don't get an update on mine until the 8th. I only have brown bleeding now which i'm hoping stays that way. How are you feeling? xx


----------



## HopefulDoc

Massively relieved that the placenta isn’t involved and that the clot is becoming more solid. Hoping I can start feeling a bit more positive about the pregnancy now i’m 13 weeks and had the positive scan news. Got a second hand medical Doppler on eBay that arrived today, also managed to find the heartbeat quickly when I got home so that will also be reassuring to play with. 

I don’t have any more scans booked now till April, unless something else goes wrong. I might get a private one in 4 weeks at the halfway point when I am visiting my parents as I suspect scan availability is better in Dundee than North Wales!

Only a couple of weeks more to wait till you can see your babies again bumble b. Every day without red bleeding is another good day!


----------



## Praying268

Hello

I also have a retrochonial hematoma (is this the same as a sch?), I’m 13 + 5 today, and have had 3 episodes of heavy bleeding since week 10, although I was told at my 12 week NHS scan the hematoma had cleared. This week has just been awful with a heavy bleed on tuesday, thursday and again yesterday. I have had 7 scans so far, and wasn’t being told very much, so on friday we paid a consultant to scan us. It was reassuring and he explained it all a little more, although since then I have had another heavy bleed! It has taken us 4 years and 7 rounds of IVF to get to this stage, I can’t help but feel like my body is letting me down yet again. I have no idea how I will cope if anything happens to this baby. xx


----------



## bumble b

We haven't been told much by the NHS other than its common & that's it. I was on bed rest but told it makes no difference so just on pelvic rest now so no heavy lifting etc x


----------



## HopefulDoc

Yes retrochorionic haematoma is the same as subchorionic haematoma - the former is what my original erroneous scan was changed to (from retroplacental). 

I think my bleeding has settled now, for which I think the carpets are grateful as there’s going to be enough scrubbing them after a little one arrives, never mind me putting red footprints and puddles all over them. 

It is interesting to look at what the Royal College of Obs & Gynae (kind of like the governing body of that type of doc) calls spotting, minor, major and massive bleeding. Spotting is streaks noted only on underwear or pads, minor <50ml (only 10 teaspoons although blood always looks more than it is on the floor or persons - we regularly do mock ups to train our junior docs to estimate blood loss accurately and they are usually at least 3-4x overestimates to start!); major is up to a litre but without clinical features of shock; massive >1l with shock. 

To put in perspective, a whole period is about 35ml on average (Range 20-80ml), spread over 3-7 days. Or try tipping an egg cup of water in the floor and see how alarming it looks!

I had 2 major bleeds at 11 & 12 weeks, and the rest of the time has been just similar to a heavy period until the last few days of a bit in the morning and then just spotting. 

I did do bed rest until the significant bleeding had settled but am now just avoiding sex and heavy lifting/pushing/pulling etc. There is one small study that supports it, but one has to bear in mind the corresponding increased risks of DVT & PE from immobility. I was careful to do lots of calf exercises whilst laid up. 

It is a really common condition and most resolve by 20 weeks. In general, the medics are not interested in it because there is nothing conclusively proven to change what happens. I think a lot of people miscarry in the first 12 weeks for other reasons, usually aberrant chromosomes, but attribute it to the SCH so it seems a lot more scary than it should. After 12 weeks our odds of successful live birth also massively increase, just like those without a SCH. 

I’m feeling loads more settled now that I know mine isn’t near the placenta, is getting smaller, and also I’ve got myself a Doppler and that has been a great reassurance to hear the heartbeat everyday. I know nearly all the professional organisations are against home Dopplers but I figure I am a trained professional so pretty unlikely to mistake any sounds of mine for the baby.


----------



## HopefulDoc

Praying - are you not getting good follow up and information from your IVF clinic? SCH are twice as common in assisted fertility patients as the rest of the population, so they should be more used to it than most!


----------



## HopefulDoc

Still ticking along here. Very inconvenient brown gushing every day which often exceeds an ultra pad, but still have a good Doppler heartbeat. It’s now nearly 4 weeks since my first big bleed and 3 since the last bright red bleed, and i’m going back to work next week at 16 weeks to just do office duties but no clinical work. Then just waiting out till 20 weeks for the next scan.


----------



## bumble b

My twin 1 has died :( hoping twin 2 survives without a brain injury but only time will tell. SCH appears to have resolved on todays scan, such bittersweet news xx


----------



## HopefulDoc

Big hugs bumbl.


----------



## Praying268

So sorry to read this Bumble, do they know what happened? Hoping twin 2 is ok. Xx

Hopeful, do you get one big gush a day that fills the pad in one go? 

After my last episode of heavy bleeding every other day, I haven’t had any bleeding for about 10 days until this morning. Red blood again, not gushing out but there is alot on the toilet paper when I wipe. I had a scan last Tuesday and the baby looked ok, although wasn’t really moving as she was asleep which worried me. I have treated myself for thrush on friday evening, so I am obviously blaming myself for causing another bleed, although its most likely just a coincidence. I suppose I will book in for another private scan, this will be my 9th scan but I’m just a nervous wreck! Xx


----------



## HopefulDoc

I bleed constantly like a heavy period, and about 3 times a day plus first thing in the morning on getting up, I have a gush which usually messes up my clothes if i’ve not changed the pad in the last 15 mins. It varies between brown and pink but not any really bright red since the two big bleeds at 11 weeks. The midwife has checked my haemoglobin a couple times and I’m keeping up with it by eating lots of steak, spinach and chickpeas so far! Heartbeat is still going well so I am reassured by that, and i’m glad to be back at work at least doing office duties and feeling a bit more useful. 

My little one was asleep for the NT scan - we had to go away and have cake and cuppa and I did lots of walking and jumping with the ultrasonographer to wake it up so it would move to a better place for measurement. Third time lucky on that count. It’s normal for them to be asleep sometimes and wriggly at others. 

Doppler has been the saviour of my mental health. Anytime I have bad cramps or am worried I can just have a listen and feel reassured. Sometimes takes a while to find it and I have to stop and try again half an hour later, especially if i’ve recently eaten, but so far it has always been there. You can get them on eBay pretty cheap, I got the same model as we have at work to do exactly the same job (and test other blood vessels for flow) for about £30 second hand on there.


----------



## bumble b

I use a doppler but obviously with twins i was never sure if i found both, turned out i didn't after 13 weeks. I still use it now every day but baby is moving about so i feel him sometimes too. My bleed has resolved on scan but still spotting light brown, hate having to wear a pad every day and night x


----------



## Praying268

I have also just bought a doppler off Ebay, I was worried it could just cause me more concern but I can’t keep paying for private scans, I think I’ve had 7 private ones now. My GP has no interest and when I spoke to her about my recent bleed said she thought it was unlikely to still be the hematoma and could be a miscarriage, but she also told me I would have to wait for my 20 week scan to see! Luckily I was already booked in with the midwife yesterday who sent me straight over to the hospital who checked my cervix etc and have now agreed that my care will be consultant led, so I feel a little less alone now. 

How far along are you now Hopeful? i can’t wait to start feeling movement, that will be such a reassurance. xx


----------



## HopefulDoc

I am 16 weeks, and just occasionally if I am lying in a particular position I feel the baby flip. Not reliably or if I am up and about or doing anything else though. 

Doppler is great as long as you are able to differentiate between your heartbeat and the much faster baby’s heartbeat. All the scaremongering about them relates to a few cases of pregnant women either falsely being reassured after only hearing their own placenta, or from ignoring other signs of trouble such as waters breaking, or significant bleeding, because they found a heartbeat so didn’t attend hospital or contact midwife. 

Bumbl b - I am so tired of bleeding now. I am getting really sore from endlessly wearing pads. It does seem to be slowing now though, some days I can get away with liners only.


----------



## Praying268

Hopeful, what does the placenta sound like? I listened for my heartbeat first so I could easily distinguish it from the babies which sounded like a galloping horse. 

I had my first appt with the consultant this morning, it has done nothing to reassure me as she basically just told me I was at high risk of miscarriage from it, didn’t scan me/listen for heartbeat, even though the bleeding has only been moderate and dark brown for the last 10 days. I can’t wait to get home and listen for the heartbeat again. xx


----------



## HopefulDoc

Placenta is a whooshing at the same rate as your own pulse, so around 70 or so. The baby should be around 140-160 beats per minute so you’re spot on Praying. If it is that fast and whooshing you are probably listening to the baby’s umbilical cord (which is fine as if there is a baby heartbeat there is a cord heartbeat). The baby’s heart sounds themselves are much more clicky and defined and not whooshing, but like a clearly defined gallop. Perhaps have a look on you tube for some videos with sound - there are lots of them. 

Main thing I guess is if it’s about double the rate of your own heartbeat it is most likely the baby (there are a few weird reflection type artefacts with ultrasound but they are pretty unlikely to happen, and if they do, they cause something which could mimic the whooshing cord sound, but not the baby heart sound itself). You can find the heartbeat itself by following the cord, just keep moving along the strongest baby whooshing until the type of sound changes but the rate is the same fast one. You might need to follow it in both directions from where you start to find which way is towards baby.


----------



## HopefulDoc

I hate to jinx things, but I may finally have stopped bleeding after 12 weeks of it! 

Crossing my fingers for 20wk scan in 2 weeks that all is ok and the damn thing is gone for good.


----------



## babygirl21485

Hey ladies, just wanted to jump in if you don't mind. I had been bleeding from 4 weeks to 9 weeks, and then stopped bleeding. Had an ultrasound at 8 weeks, and they did not find a cause for the bleeding. No more bleeding since 9 weeks, and all of a sudden at 14 weeks I had the worst bleed in all 8 of my pregnancies minus my miscarriages of course. I freaked out and rushed to the ER. The doctor did blood work and a scan, and found that I have an SCH. Told me to bedrest and follow up with my doctor. I called the nurse at the office today and she said that the doctor wanted to see me in the morning. She stated that they normally only see these in the 1st trimester, and they dissolve. She said that if they continue or in my case show up into the 2nd trimester that the do not like that. She said the doctor would most likely send me to maternal fetal medicine to be monitored and have me on strict bedrest and pelvic rest. I am worried as this is what caused my miscarriage the 1st time. However, I did not do bedrest that time as I had a very demanding and physical job at the time. I am still worried none the less. Thanks for hearing me out ladies.


----------



## bumble b

babygirl21485 said:


> Hey ladies, just wanted to jump in if you don't mind. I had been bleeding from 4 weeks to 9 weeks, and then stopped bleeding. Had an ultrasound at 8 weeks, and they did not find a cause for the bleeding. No more bleeding since 9 weeks, and all of a sudden at 14 weeks I had the worst bleed in all 8 of my pregnancies minus my miscarriages of course. I freaked out and rushed to the ER. The doctor did blood work and a scan, and found that I have an SCH. Told me to bedrest and follow up with my doctor. I called the nurse at the office today and she said that the doctor wanted to see me in the morning. She stated that they normally only see these in the 1st trimester, and they dissolve. She said that if they continue or in my case show up into the 2nd trimester that the do not like that. She said the doctor would most likely send me to maternal fetal medicine to be monitored and have me on strict bedrest and pelvic rest. I am worried as this is what caused my miscarriage the 1st time. However, I did not do bedrest that time as I had a very demanding and physical job at the time. I am still worried none the less. Thanks for hearing me out ladies.

Hope you are doing ok. I bled from 11 to 13 weeks & now mine is resolved & it was big. I only did bed rest whilst bleeding red, then bled brown for a good few weeks & even now i get a tinge of it sometimes. Good luck with everything & keep us updated xxx


----------



## HopefulDoc

Hi baby girl!

I really recommend reading the entire thread as it gave me so much reassurance with a huge majority of positive stories, when I first had problems and was horribly anxious. 

SCH are also common in the second trimester, but most resolve by 20 weeks, and even of those that remain the vast, vast majority of pregnancies continue entirely normally. There are tiny increased risks of miscarriage and PROM due to irritation of the amniotic sac by the blood. These risks seem to be associated with the size of the haematoma and whether it underlies the placenta. All other evidence is totally contradictory and none of it is really good enough to change practise as the studies are so small, methodologically flawed, and/or say the opposite things to each other. I read every single one of them when I was in my panic in the first few weeks of bleeding.

In the U.K. the obstetricians do absolutely nothing and recommend no changes to anything you do normally as it makes no difference to outcome (because of the things in the above paragraph), but I did choose to be off work and rest up, including no sex/orgasms, whilst the bleeding was heavier than a period. To be honest I had 2 large bleeds (red footprints in the carpet) and was anaemic as well as stressed out of my head with it, and just too tired for my physical and mentally challenging job. My bleeding was always very gushing, I never fancied being stood in front of a patient or leading a trauma call and then having my own blood trickling into my socks! I’m back at work now since only having spotting the last week or so. 


So hang on in there!


----------



## HopefulDoc

20 week scan today and baby is all well. Haematoma is still there, and still huge, but clotted. Fingers crossed now we get as far along as possible without premature rupture of membranes.


----------



## bumble b

HopefulDoc said:


> 20 week scan today and baby is all well. Haematoma is still there, and still huge, but clotted. Fingers crossed now we get as far along as possible without premature rupture of membranes.

Mines still visible too. I have my mri tomorrow but won't get a scan or the results until next friday xx


----------



## HopefulDoc

Fingers crossed till next Friday Bumbl. I think my next scan is in about 3 weeks, then once a month till birth. 

I’ve got a stinking cold and my belly is achy from the coughing and sneezing - most irritating on such a sunny holiday weekend, but at least i’ve been able to lie out on a lounger in the sun. How is your garden in the sunshine Bumbl?


----------



## bumble b

HopefulDoc said:


> Fingers crossed till next Friday Bumbl. I think my next scan is in about 3 weeks, then once a month till birth.
> 
> I’ve got a stinking cold and my belly is achy from the coughing and sneezing - most irritating on such a sunny holiday weekend, but at least i’ve been able to lie out on a lounger in the sun. How is your garden in the sunshine Bumbl?

It's been lovely, we had a bbq today :) tomorrow we are going to the beach. Hubby worked friday but not back until tuesday so it's been nice having him home xx


----------



## Praying268

I had my 20 week scan a couple of weeks ago and my hematoma is still there too, although they think it is shrinking and only having minimal light brown spotting now. I haven’t been offered any further scans though so it is good that you are being scanned monthly. Have you been told that premature rupture of membranes is likely? I have a follow up with my consultant this week so I will ask about further scans.

We haven’t told anyone yet about the baby but plan to tell family later today! xx


----------



## HopefulDoc

Yeah I read all the medical journal papers on SCH and to be honest most of them are scientifically sketchy and not enough study participants to provide solid evidence for a change practice. PPROM seems to be a tiny increased risk over non SCH women, but still <10% risk (around 7% for the other folk). I’m not so fussed what happens after 32 weeks as the odds of a good outcome are so high. 

I’m getting extra scans because of my age and booking BMI rather than the SCH. I got preggers right slap bang in the middle of a major weight loss exercise and if they’d weighed me at 12 weeks I would have been under the threshold for extra scanning. Not that I’m complaining about extra chances to see the little one!


----------



## HopefulDoc

The next target is passed.....24 weeks! Hoping baby and haematoma hang around a while yet. Next important one is 32 weeks, after which chances of medical problems are low.


----------



## HopefulDoc

So yesterday, at my 32 week scan the haematoma is finally gone hurrah!! Now just need to hang on to the baby that is very much head down on my cervix a couple more weeks and everything will be grand.


----------



## Babydust28

Ladies, I'm currently 11weeks 4days pregnant. I started bleeding Tuesday evening. It was just pouring out no stopping it although it wasn't accompanied by pain it was more a discomfort. I called 111 who sent an ambulance straight away.
To cut a long story short the hospital didn't do much as there was no one around to scan me so they sent me home still bleeding and none the wiser as to what was happening to my body and my baby. They instead booked me to go in for a scan on Friday (tomorrow)... of course I couldn't wait... I needed to know my baby was safe.
I passed 3 large clots and believed it was all over. 
I woke yesterday morning and booked in at a private scan place. They scanned me and there was baby bouncing around, heart beating away perfectly. The sonographer said she could see the bleed and noted it as a subchorionic hematoma that was measuring 4cm x 1.99cm. Unfortunately they're not allowed to give too much info but what she did say is baby is unaffected right now, it all depends if the bleed is going to affect the placenta and cause it to detach from where it implanted. I have attached a couple of pictures from yesterdays scan. I stupidly didnt ask where the bleed is on the scan nor where my placenta is on the scan... do any of you ladies know by looking at my scans?
I am still bleeding and passing clots


----------



## bumble b

Babydust28 said:


> Ladies, I'm currently 11weeks 4days pregnant. I started bleeding Tuesday evening. It was just pouring out no stopping it although it wasn't accompanied by pain it was more a discomfort. I called 111 who sent an ambulance straight away.
> To cut a long story short the hospital didn't do much as there was no one around to scan me so they sent me home still bleeding and none the wiser as to what was happening to my body and my baby. They instead booked me to go in for a scan on Friday (tomorrow)... of course I couldn't wait... I needed to know my baby was safe.
> I passed 3 large clots and believed it was all over.
> I woke yesterday morning and booked in at a private scan place. They scanned me and there was baby bouncing around, heart beating away perfectly. The sonographer said she could see the bleed and noted it as a subchorionic hematoma that was measuring 4cm x 1.99cm. Unfortunately they're not allowed to give too much info but what she did say is baby is unaffected right now, it all depends if the bleed is going to affect the placenta and cause it to detach from where it implanted. I have attached a couple of pictures from yesterdays scan. I stupidly didnt ask where the bleed is on the scan nor where my placenta is on the scan... do any of you ladies know by looking at my scans?
> I am still bleeding and passing clots
> 
> View attachment 1064700
> View attachment 1064702

It looks like placenta under baby & bleed on the left. Which is good as away from placenta x


----------



## Babydust28

Hi just to update, we had a look at baby today and all looks perfect. There is no sign of a bleed now and they think it was the 2nd sac basically leaving the body, in other words miscarrying the twin that didnt make it. We knew from the get go that the 2nd twin didnt make it so it's been a relief to know that was the bleed and nothing more serious and baby is actually safe.

I feel so much relief right now x


----------



## HopefulDoc

I think the bleed is under your placenta like mine was.......but this is not all bad news. It is much smaller than your baby by the looks of it on the scan. Not sure where your placenta is relating to the outside as that is mainly determined by which way up you are holding the ultrasound probe during scanning and I only do limited stuff for trauma and cardiac, no obstetrics. My guess is that your placenta is posterior, which is the least likely to be involved in any complications. I could be wrong though! 

It’s good to be bleeding in a way, as it means the haematoma is finding it’s way out rather than being trapped and getting bigger and stripping off more placenta.

I bled first at around 6 weeks a bit and then had a terrifying large bleed at 11 weeks resulting in scrubbing red footprints off the carpet. I didn’t stop bleeding at any point till about 18-20 weeks, with one other fairly large bleed at I think about 13 weeks, and am now being kept awake by a pea shoot doing some kind of sprint cycling practice in my tummy at almost 35 weeks. I passed clots for weeks, bled every colour you can think of and thought it would never stop!

Try and stay positive, rest up, keep hydrated, no lifting anything heavy etc. Likely the medical folk will be totally uninterested as there is nothing that they can do to change the course of events. The medical literature proves nothing except to tell us that bigger haematoma compared to baby size as a % is higher risk (>50% baby size), and that second trimester haematoma are more risky (yours is a first trimester so much better). The only eventual significant increased risks providing things go well is of pre term labour which increases by 1% or so from 1-2ish % and a similarly small increase in risk of post partum haemorrhage. Most of the SCH resolve by themselves by start of third trimester. Mine was massive (much bigger than 50% of baby size on my second scan in early second trimester) and growing at that point) and took a bit longer, but finally absent by the 32 week scan. 

Keep your chin up and make it past the first hurdle of 12 weeks!


----------



## HopefulDoc

Pleased to say that after my large SCH and all that went with it today I delivered a lovely healthy baby girl Lowri Haf, 10lb 8oz by semi elective Caesarian after failed induction at 39+6. Was a great experience and we are delighted!


----------



## elliecain

HopefulDoc said:


> Pleased to say that after my large SCH and all that went with it today I delivered a lovely healthy baby girl Lowri Haf, 10lb 8oz by semi elective Caesarian after failed induction at 39+6. Was a great experience and we are delighted!

Congratulations! What a beautiful name too <3


----------



## Ruskiegirl

I have a question for you ladies . I was diagnosed on dec 9th with a sch . I had mild spotting but dec 19th i started bleeding red and passing clots at my ultrasound you can see the sch on the right of my ultrasound . It is monday now and day 6 of bleeding . We saw a heartbeat dec 19th . What is the longest bleeds you ladies had from these ? I have only passed clots no placenta or baby so far so I think bean is ok . I have another ultrasound thursday :) I am not filling pads but more like a medium af type of bleeding its red and some brown. No cramping either. I called my dr and they said to wait it out for nowif i fill a pad an hour for 3 hours go to the er


----------



## elliecain

Hello Ruskiegirl. 

I’m sorry you are going through the uncertainty of an SCH. I can only tell you my experience and everyone is different. 
At 6+1 I gushed red blood. I went to A&E and was told my cervix was still closed. I had no cramps or pain, just a lot of blood. I filled a few pads that evening. 
I had a scan at 6+3 and saw a heartbeat. I had 2 more follow up scans over the next 2 weeks and we saw a massive haematoma. It was still there at my 12 week scan but gone by 16 weeks. 
I bled on and off for 2 weeks (lots of gushes, some clots but no pain) and it was horrible. I was totally sure I was going to lose the baby. 
I didn’t and she is now 15 months old. 

My advice is to keep an eye on the amount of blood, but don’t give up hope. I’ve heard so many positive stories after really quite heavy bleeding. I rested for a day or 2, but not bed rest as I had a 1 year old who needed me. After that, I resumed normal activities. 

I hope all is fine and you can enjoy Christmas. <3


----------



## pipsbabybean

Hey I know this is an old thread 
With so much help here
I was wondering if anyone was stil active on here 
Need some help please guys


----------



## elliecain

pipsbabybean said:


> Hey I know this is an old thread
> With so much help here
> I was wondering if anyone was stil active on here
> Need some help please guys

I’m still reading. How can I help?


----------



## pipsbabybean

elliecain said:


> I’m still reading. How can I help?


[email protected] 
Do you know I’m not even sure any more
I’ve been bleeding since my scan last Friday where baby was seen and heart beat 
They noted a bleed under baby
I’ve never had this before in other 3 pgs
so bleeding for 4/5 days now 
Like gushing 
I’ve another scan this friday
Just hoping it’s Sch blood
Nothing has passed clotting or baby it’s just blood 
Any help would be great ? Or just a chat 
Thank you


----------



## elliecain

Sorry, been at work all day. 
With my second, I bled so much and was terrified. I didn’t have any cramping though, and my cervix was closed (I had an internal exam). They said my tummy was soft too. Do you have any cramping?
I bled a lot for a day and then on and off for a couple of weeks. Was your scan an internal one? That can sometimes irritate things and lead to more bleeding. I hope you get good news on Friday xxx <3


----------



## pipsbabybean

elliecain said:


> Sorry, been at work all day.
> With my second, I bled so much and was terrified. I didn’t have any cramping though, and my cervix was closed (I had an internal exam). They said my tummy was soft too. Do you have any cramping?
> I bled a lot for a day and then on and off for a couple of weeks. Was your scan an internal one? That can sometimes irritate things and lead to more bleeding. I hope you get good news on Friday xxx <3

Thanks for getting back to me 
I gave odd cramps but not lots
I did have an internal but I’m sure it was already starting when I went it
It’s been going since Friday
Ive tried to rest as much as possible 
Ive spent a lot of today in bed 
I passed some clots this avo and it seems to have slowed up now


----------



## elliecain

Sorry I’ve been so rubbish at replying. How did the scan go today?


----------



## elliecain

I just followed your name and found other posts. I’m so sorry to read that you lost your baby. <3


----------

